# The Choi



## Wallet

Anyone know how Choi got on tonight?


----------



## Bajingo

You tease!


----------



## Teeto

http://www.miniclip.com/games/hambo/en/


----------



## Teeto

bloons is shit


----------



## Lunny

http://ninjakiwi.com/Games/Bloons-Games/Play/Bloons.html


----------



## Lunny

Teeto said:


> bloons is THE shit


I agree


----------



## ScouseLeader

Hahaha Hambo, what a game!


----------



## Wiirdo

Was just playing Hambo there. What a load of shite.


----------



## Jay

Wiirdo said:


> Was just playing Hambo there. *What a load of shite.*


 this


----------



## Teeto

soseriousgameplayers.com/lightenthefuckup


----------



## Roe




----------



## Jay

Sup Roe.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Hello Roe. Always a pleasure.


----------



## Roe

Lunny, Pab, Wallet and Bajingo are all admin?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Only until the forum gets sorted fully. One or two of us might be mods in the end, we'll see what happens though. All in good time. 

I'll treat you right anyways, Roeski(no ****).


----------



## Bajingo

Roe said:


> Lunny, Pab, Wallet and Bajingo are all admin?


We won't all be admins when everything's set up right, it'll be Jay (supermanintights) and a couple of others as admins, and a few mods that we'll all vote for.


----------



## Roe

Nice one. I like this place already









Who started it?


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> Lunny, Pab, Wallet and Bajingo are all admin?


For now...


----------



## Lunny




----------



## Wiirdo

What up Roe. Also Iron Fist Joe started the forum and paid for it and shit so fair play to him.


----------



## Bryn

Hello gentlemen. :hi:

Edit: Smiley shortcuts need to be sorted out. :rofl You've got Horse!!! :horse

Someone send a link to Trout Mask.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Someone send a link to Trout Mask.


Or don't.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Hello Bryn, what's good?

I hear Lambert to Villa is confirmed, Wallace?:****


----------



## Wallet

Pabby said:


> I hear Lambert to Villa is confirmed, Wallace?


:happy

Yep, the right man for the job for me. Hopefully Randy will give him some funds to build on the squad, because we really need it.


----------



## Teeto

hello Roe

from now on I don't row my boat, I fucking roe my boat, out of respect.


----------



## Bryn

:yep


----------



## Bajingo

Put the smilies you want in the suggestions forum and I'll add them :good


----------



## Ishy

Why wasn't I told about this site? :think


----------



## Indigo Pab

Ishy! You're not even banned from ESB, what brings you here? WAR Santa Cruz and all that - re-posted my thread in the World Boxing section.


----------



## Ishy

Roe mentioned this site in the ESB rbr for tonight so I thought I'd check it out.

War Leo!


----------



## Wallet

Ishy said:


> Why wasn't I told about this site? :think


There are still a few problems with the site at the moment.

I'm going to send a message around on Twitter to everyone when it's sorted.


----------



## Wiirdo

How did you find the site baby?


----------



## Roe

I just had a vision for the future of this site..

It becomes _the_ home of the best boxing and non-boxing talk on the internet. The main site will have regular, well-written articles, interviews, news, photos, videos, reports etc. And the forums will be well-moderated, fair and open.

It's gonna be huge.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Hi


----------



## Wallet

:hi: Jim.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Wallet said:


> :hi: Jim.


How do, good to see everyone back about, all be it in new surroundings.


----------



## Libertarian

:hi: Radabs


----------



## Flea Man

Who's Dinamita? Not _the_ Dinamita, of Popkins fame?


----------



## ScouseLeader

Flea Man said:


> Who's Dinamita? Not _the_ Dinamita, of Popkins fame?


I fucking hope not.


----------



## Lunny

Roe said:


> I just had a vision for the future of this site..
> 
> It becomes _the_ home of the best boxing and non-boxing talk on the internet. The main site will have regular, well-written articles, interviews, news, photos, videos, reports etc. And the forums will be well-moderated, fair and open.
> 
> It's gonna be huge.


 yessssssssss

That's the big plan if all goes well.

Though we're not really supposed to be mentioning it on esb yet. Still very early days. We weren't even gonna start recruiting until the sites properly finished.

S'all good though, just probably best if you keep it quiet for now. Everyone's welcome to come and post obviously.


----------



## Libertarian

:lol:

Nope. 

I'd like to think we'd be spared of that sad cunt.


----------



## Wallet

Who are you then, Dinamita? :think


----------



## scrappylinks

It needs a catchier name to be mainstream i feel. Needs legitimacy.


----------



## tomj

Evening Gentlemen. I hope all is well... What about changing the name to Yoursexfetish.com?? I reckon that could bring in the sort I want to see here


----------



## Wallet

tomj said:


> Evening Gentlemen. I hope all is well... What about changing the name to Yoursexfetish.com?? I reckon that could bring in the sort I want to see here


:hi: Hagman.


----------



## Roe

Lunny said:


> yessssssssss
> 
> That's the big plan if all goes well.
> 
> Though we're not really supposed to be mentioning it on esb yet. Still very early days. We weren't even gonna start recruiting until the sites properly finished.
> 
> S'all good though, just probably best if you keep it quiet for now. Everyone's welcome to come and post obviously.


Yeah, I did think it was a bit early to start mentioning it but it should be alright. Looks like we've got a lot of the best posters over already which is a good start :good

And the name's not that bad. We've got a decent slogan to use: "CheckHookBoxing.com - Check It Out"


----------



## JamieC

Roe said:


> Yeah, I did think it was a bit early to start mentioning it but it should be alright. Looks like we've got a lot of the best posters over already which is a good start :good
> 
> And the name's not that bad. We've got a decent slogan to use: "CheckHookBoxing.com - Check It Out"


Thats slogan is pure silk


----------



## tomj

Wallet you must have me mistaken for someone else.. I am Tomj.. Always have been since May 2010 when I joined ESB. @teejam89 on twitter.. Anyway how's it going gents?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Hello dudes, good to be in your presence once again(jpab19 here, by the way).

Just so you know like, the General(or ''World'') forum here isn't at the same standard of ESB's one _yet_yep), so if you are going to post about non-Domestic stuff it'd be cool if you could do it in there. It's more than likely the first place non-ESB newcomers will go, so it'd help if they could see that the main forum is good/busy.


----------



## JamieC

What are we going about fighters/coaches or others involved in pros game, how we going to get them involved?


----------



## Roe

JamieC said:


> What are we going about fighters/coaches or others involved in pros game, how we going to get them involved?


Soon I'll start the "On The Roe" boxing radio show with Boxing Guy and some other chump and we'll interview Floyd Sr every other week. Then this forum will really take off!


----------



## Bajingo

Roe said:


> Soon I'll start the "On The Roe" boxing radio show with Boxing Guy and some other chump and we'll interview Floyd Sr every other week. Then this forum will really take off!


:rofl


----------



## Bajingo

Ishy said:


> Why wasn't I told about this site? :think


It's only been around a couple of days! and it's not really done yet


----------



## Jay

Has the thread/posts/edits now been fixed guys? It's working for me - if so, fantastic, lets go into recruitment overdrive.


----------



## Libertarian

Haha... they've not varied the format of their radio show at all, which is a shame.

Started off really good but needed a tweak after a while to make it more appealing.


----------



## Roe

I reckon we could eclipse the Bunce hour if we did it right :deal


----------



## Bajingo

Roe said:


> I reckon we could eclipse the Bunce hour if we did it right :deal


Whose WBC belt is that? Sounds like it was an amazing night.


----------



## Lunny

JamieC said:


> What are we going about fighters/coaches or others involved in pros game, how we going to get them involved?


 We could whack Bunce an email in a couple of weeks when it gets a bit busier. It'd be good to have guys like him pop in, after he got drove off ESB.


Roe said:


> Soon I'll start the "On The Roe" boxing radio show with Boxing Guy and some other chump and we'll interview Floyd Sr every other week. Then this forum will really take off!


 :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Roe

Bajingo said:


> Whose WBC belt is that? Sounds like it was an amazing night.


Mine..

Nah it's Glenn Catley's. Met him the other week where he was doing a talk and he had the belt with him so I got a pic with it.

I can't see Bunce joining a forum again Luns. Not while he's working for Frank *Warren* anyway.


----------



## Lunny

Roe said:


> Mine..
> 
> Nah it's Glenn Catley's. Met him the other week where he was doing a talk and he had the belt with him so I got a pic with it.
> 
> I can't see Bunce joining a forum again Luns. Not while he's working for Frank *Warren* anyway.


Ah right, probs not.

warren justin Pakistan Jacob's Cream Crackers


----------



## Flea Man

Everyone needs to get avatars :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab

If the demand is high enough, you may well see the long-awaited debut of Pabby & Lunny's Boxing Hour.


----------



## Flea Man

******************************

Sort that one out maybe? EDIT: you have already, well done :clap:


----------



## Wallet

Pabby said:


> If the demand is high enough, you may well see the long-awaited debut of Pabby & Lunny's Boxing Hour.


Fuck yeah.


----------



## Jay

Pabby said:


> If the demand is high enough, you may well see the long-awaited debut of Pabby & Lunny's Boxing Hour.


I think you should start next weekend....


----------



## Roe

Pabby said:


> If the demand is high enough, you may well see the long-awaited debut of Pabby & Lunny's Boxing Hour.


:happy


----------



## dkos

Hello :hi:

Let's hope this site succeeds and builds on what TheBoxingSite promised initially :good


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> If the demand is high enough, you may well see the long-awaited debut of Pabby & Lunny's Boxing Hour.


An hour of in depth analysis of the light flyweight division by pab, interspersed with the odd question about the political correctness of the term 'pygmy'.


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> Hello :hi:
> 
> Let's hope this site succeeds and builds on what TheBoxingSite promised initially :good


:hi:

From what I remember, I think we've set off a much faster pace in regards to the forum side of things.


----------



## Roe

Black/Orange KO 2 Black/Gold


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> :hi:
> 
> From what I remember, I think we've set off a much faster pace in regards to the forum side of things.


Oh yeah, definitely.

TheBoxingSite's forum, despite having some innovative touches, was for the most part terrible. I think many of us would agree that the ESB-type forum is easily the best one to go with. Much more user-friendly, especially for those that used ESB predominantly in the past.


----------



## Bajingo

Yeah, that was the main problem with that site, there was one post a day and although there was good front page content nobody ever found out about it. Longcount wasn't really around to move the site forward either.


----------



## GazOC

The forum set out on TheBoxingSite was strange. I kept getting lost, even when I sussed it out it was still far from intuative.


----------



## scrappylinks

this place won't keep me logged in. wtf universe?


----------



## Wallet

scrappylinks said:


> this place won't keep me logged in. wtf universe?


It does for me. You should just need to tick the "Remember me?" option.


----------



## scrappylinks

I thought I did but maybe I forgot to do it the 2nd time. I typed the wrong password in the first time.


----------



## scrappylinks

more exciting developments when i get them


----------



## Jay

scrappylinks said:


> more exciting developments when i get them


 :rofl


----------



## GazOC

edit: nevermind!


----------



## Roe

Albert Adomah has had his ESB ban extended to "never"..

Yesterday he had to wait til 2014 until he could post on their shit forums again, earlier today he got an early release for some reason, then he got banned again until later this month.. and now he's gone forever :-(


----------



## Wickio

Morning lads!

:****


----------



## Flea Man

:hi: Good to see ya' Wickio!

Is @scrappylinks my favourite poster _happydrinks???_

Good to see GodOck as well.


----------



## Bryn

I tried to log in last night to post in her about prime Sandra Bullock from Demolition Man, but I couldn't log in, then I couldn't log into ESB our Boxrec either. Kept saying my password was wrong on all sites, which I know it wasn't. Something weird is going on. :err (We need this emoticon.)


----------



## Roe

:hi: Hi Bryn, Wickio and others


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I tried to log in last night to post in her about prime Sandra Bullock from Demolition Man, but I couldn't log in, then I couldn't log into ESB our Boxrec either. Kept saying my password was wrong on all sites, which I know it wasn't. Something weird is going on. :err (We need this emoticon.)


You had drank too much.


----------



## Wickio

Flea Man said:


> :hi: Good to see ya' Wickio!
> 
> Is @scrappylinks my favourite poster _happydrinks???_
> 
> Good to see GodOck as well.





Roe said:


> :hi: Hi Bryn, Wickio and others


Cheers both! So who started this site up? Nice to have somewhere other than the dive that is ESB.


----------



## Bryn

I changed the forum skin to blue and white, loads better if you ask me, the Orange one needs some work.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> You had drank too much.


Possibly, but it wasn't working at 10 this morning either, and I'd only had a couple tinnies at that point. :conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

Good afternoon gentlemen!

Anyone mentioned this to Nip, as he has just spent £700 setting up a website, or is this it?


----------



## dkos

Noonaldinho said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen!
> 
> Anyone mentioned this to Nip, as he has just spent £700 setting up a website, or is this it?


£700 on a website!? :err


----------



## Noonaldinho

Yeah, he mentioned it on ESB the other day.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen!
> 
> Anyone mentioned this to Nip, as he has just spent £700 setting up a website, or is this it?


What is the website for!? Not a boxing forum surely?

I've set up forums before for literally nothing, without a proper domain name though, but that's nowhere near 700 quid.


----------



## dkos

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah, he mentioned it on ESB the other day.


I'm guessing he went with a professional site maker or something?

You only need £30-50 and a small bit of HTML know-how to set up a website like this. With so many open source tools (i.e. Wordpress), it really isn't as daunting to set up a site these days.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Is Nip fucking mental?:lol

Surely he didn't spend that amount for a boxing forum. And if he has he's either been robbed blind or it's the most high-tech forum ever known to man.


----------



## Bryn

Anyone got Nip's number? Get him on here to explain himself. :lol


----------



## Indigo Pab

If he has created a newer, better website I'm deleting all of his posts like.



:****


----------



## Noonaldinho

Yeah a Boxing website , I'll try and get him on here


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah a Boxing website , I'll try and get him on here


Nice one. :good

-------------------------------------------------------

WAR Team Wales. Who is current captain?


----------



## scrappylinks

Flea Man said:


> Is @scrappylinks my favourite poster _happydrinks???_


Yes sir


----------



## Noonaldinho

Number 100. I text Nip, says he's already registered!


----------



## Trout Mask

Bajingo said:


> I jut got this email from boxrec about my alt, those fuckers take themselves so seriously. Almost felt sorry for whoever wrote this:


Did somebody say Horse?


----------



## Trout Mask

Wallet said:


> Or don't.


That's nice


----------



## SimonTemplar

Good evening everybody. So is this the new Choi? I'm not a natural discussion group navigator. I won't be around much this evening, but as I was kindly invited I thought I would drop in and say hi. So, er, hi.

ST


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: Simon,I prefer this to Boxrec, much nicer to navigate. 

Are we recruiting everyone and anyone for the site?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi: Simon,I prefer this to Boxrec, much nicer to navigate.
> 
> Are we recruiting everyone and anyone for the site?


Ah, you have found the emoticons. Please don't take my lack of wave as a snub. Although I am still reeling from your: 'Ah, Simon is here. I take it that means that the bar is set so low that anyone is allowed in?' comment. Okay, I paraphrased slightly..!

(I would have a lol in there to make plain that I am being lighthearted)

And yes, I agree, well I don't know about this site, but I never warmed to Boxrec. I was not overly keen on the layout, but a couple of the members there made me wonder if I really wanted to bother.


----------



## Bajingo

Noonaldinho said:


> Are we recruiting everyone and anyone for the site?


Yep, the more people join the more likely it is that this will become a legitimate site and not just some banned ESB posters talking to each other.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bajingo said:


> Yep, the more people join the more likely it is that this will become a legitimate site and not just some banned ESB posters talking to each other.


Actually to be entirely accurate that would be some banned ESB posters and the odd sad hanger on.


----------



## Jay

While predominantly it's just ESB² right now, I'm hoping to grow it much bigger. I'm running some SEO campaigns behind this (anyone else with experience is welcome to jump on board - pm me), and we're going to have twitter/facebook integration with the forum.

Also, you may notice below each post you can promote to blog/article - which could be great for those who write a good post etc. Vbulletin 4 is much more blog/article based than vbulletin 3 (which ESB uses), so there is far greater scope and potential to incorporate boxing articles etc. 

I'm also looking into a better way to run a calendar for boxing events - and it may work well with the Boxing on TV thread etc.

So to shorten the above - if someone wants to discuss boxing (or post on a forum in general) - let's bring them on board.


----------



## Roe

Get the homepage sorted out Jay :good (or give me admin rights to have a go..)

That way we'll have more chance of getting complete randoms and non-esbers on board in future. Right now it's too pally in here (which is fine, because you're all top lads but new people might be put off).

A clear homepage with news, previews on upcoming fights and other stories and then we can start to spread the word on twitter/facebook and I'll start raid a few other forums as well.

The buture's fright, the buture's CheckHookBoxing.com

Also, hopefully once this site gets properly done up and becomes one of _the_ biggest sites for world boxing, BoxBusters will become huge and we'll have more than just 3 entries :sad2 Join the game lads - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?84-BoxBusters


----------



## Lunny

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi: Simon,I prefer this to Boxrec, much nicer to navigate.
> 
> Are we recruiting everyone and anyone for the site?


Yeah, the more the merrier. Hopefully we have a load of people around for next weeks fight's RBR.

I might try and get some retweets off boxers or something.


----------



## Lunny

Roe said:


> Get the homepage sorted out Jay :good (or give me admin rights to have a go..)
> 
> That way we'll have more chance of getting complete randoms and non-esbers on board in future. Right now it's too pally in here (which is fine, because you're all top lads but new people might be put off).
> 
> A clear homepage with news, previews on upcoming fights and other stories and then we can start to spread the word on twitter/facebook and I'll start raid a few other forums as well.
> 
> The buture's fright, the buture's CheckHookBoxing.com
> 
> Also, hopefully once this site gets properly done up and becomes one of _the_ biggest sites for world boxing, BoxBusters will become huge and we'll have more than just 3 entries :sad2 Join the game lads - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?84-BoxBusters


Am I win yet?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Is Vano on board? Could see if he'd be ok putting some of his writing on the front page ?


----------



## Roe

Lunny said:


> Am I win yet?


Yeah, it looks like you're gonna be winning week one :deal


----------



## Bajingo

Noonaldinho said:


> Is Vano on board? Could see if he'd be ok putting some of his writing on the front page ?


Good idea, I'm sure he'd be up for the exposure (which, given some time, could be quite big)


----------



## Indigo Pab

I asked Vano already, he said he'd register.

I should probably start writing again too. I might as well actually put my ''qualifications'' to use I guess.


----------



## Mandanda

[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]

:yep

BOOM!!!


----------



## scrappylinks

Get Buncey here


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jeffro says he's gonna join


----------



## scrappylinks

I wish the world boxing and british and irish was all under one roof. Don't really see the point of a split, especially when this isn't esb with a million numpties to avoid in the general.


----------



## JamieC

Reckon we could get Tony Bellew, Frankie Gavin etc to join?


----------



## JamieC

Plus someone needs to bring the encyclopaedia over :deal

Maybe stick it in the historic?


----------



## Roe

Eventually but it's gonna be difficult getting a lot over.

I might go completely mental on ESB later this week and do my best to fuck it up..


----------



## JamieC

Copy and paste job? I'll leave it to Mand' to start the thread over here then get to work


----------



## Mandanda

I'll set the thread up and people can c&p there work on here as you say Jamie. 

Who's been invited thus far?.


----------



## Bajingo

Who's Jamie?


----------



## Mandanda

The fighting pride of South West that is Jimjom.


----------



## JamieC

Well I've invited carl weathers, ralph macchio of karate kid fame and the dalai lama on twitter, I'll do some more later, just trying to get our numbers up


----------



## Bajingo

Ah, right. Cheers.


----------



## JamieC

Mandanda said:


> The fighting pride of South West that is Jimjom.


Love that :lol


----------



## Noonaldinho

What's everybody's plans for today?

I gotta do a quick job, go for a run then off to a BBQ, gonna get Bill'd

Speaking of Bill'd is he on here?


----------



## Holmes

'Sup Homies.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Brummy Lad said:


> 'Sup Homies.


 :hi:


----------



## tomj

Fucking work today. Mrs left her car when she went out drinking.. Stupid slag. It now means I've got to walk 2 miles to pick the car up then drive pissed to work and see all the people I tried to finger last night just walking round town..


----------



## Noonaldinho

It's Jay from the inbetweeners !


----------



## Holmes

Pmsl. Was you knee deep in clunge ked?


----------



## Flea Man

I'll write for the main page if it's wanted.


----------



## Roe

Cheers Flea :good

I'm gonna clean the front page up more later today to make it stand out, a bit easier to read and add a few more sections. Then we'll go about seeing who's gonna write for the main page etc

I should be free for most of the day so hopefully can get quite a bit done and by tomorrow or Wednesday, the site should look pretty good to newcomers. Aim to have at least 100 members on the site for Pacquiao/Bradley.


----------



## tomj

I was 100% knee deep in clunge. Nah it was a decent night last night just full of wankers cos of the bank holiday. Many many pretty ladies.. Not many over the age of 18 though. Was harsh as fuck.


----------



## Bryn

Fallout 3 might be the most difficult game ever created, anyone play it for any decent length of tine? I'm 6 hours in and struggling.


----------



## Noonaldinho

For gaining members 100 is very achievable I'd have thought!! 

Is anyone PMing ESBers? I've sent a few , I tried PK too.:deal


----------



## Bajingo

PK!

*"He would, be a great addition"*


----------



## Roe

PK will join once we tell him he'll have thread making permissions :yep

100 members by Saturday could be do-able. We've got 54 at the moment but there are hundreds on twitter and other forums that may be interested.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bajingo said:


> PK!
> 
> *"He would, be a great addition"*


 :lol:

He sure would, could give him his own blog, the guy is brilliant, I don't always agree with him but the passion he puts into his posts, and he always backs up his views and loves to bash a troll too!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Twitter is the way I'd have thought, just need to hammer it, hash tag all tweets with #boxing #boxingheads follow lots of boxing fans and boxers, retweeting stuff abit like an information service.

Could set it up so a few people have access to the account so as its not dependant one just one person


----------



## Roe

Yeah twitter should be really useful. Right now it's pointless though because even if anyone does visit from a link on there, the site just looks like dozens of other amateurish blog sites. That's why the quicker we get it looking smartish, the easier it'll be to promote.


----------



## unorthodox

choi choi choi choi!


----------



## Flea Man

Yeah, wait 'til all the creases are ironed out before publicising, first impressions mean a lot.


----------



## Albert Adomah

:hi: Hi Choi. This is my test account to see what the site/forums look like for the rest of you peasants  Also I fancied an alt following the life sentence given out to Albert Adomah on some other forum.


----------



## Bajingo

Albert Adomah said:


> :hi: Hi Choi. This is my test account to see what the site/forums look like for the rest of you peasants  Also I fancied an alt following the life sentence given out to Albert Adomah on some other forum.


:nono No alts are allowed, I'm forced to give both you and Roe a permaban :horse


----------



## Bryn

Will there be a site to accompany the forum? At the moment its just a messageboard, which is fine, but maybe you guys should look at pairing it with an established news website?


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Will there be a site to accompany the forum? At the moment its just a messageboard, which is fine, but maybe you guys should look at pairing it with an established news website?


http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php

I'm gonna get Jay to change it so the initial page that comes up for checkhookboxing is the above. It's gonna be good Bryn :good We're our own established news website :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

On the front page if struggling for content use something from the encyclopaedia thread, fighter of the week or something


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php
> 
> I'm gonna get Jay to change it so the initial page that comes up for checkhookboxing is the above. It's gonna be good Bryn :good We're our own established news website :deal


That looks good mate. Nice work.

We've got plenty of decent writers in the fold too, so should get some decent articles posted. Although it'd take commitment to be breaking stories on the front page, rather then just doing review/preview articles, that'll be the biggest challenge content wise for my reckoning.


----------



## Roe

We will struggle to get any breaking news stories on the main site for now. But there are enough quality posts from you guys on the forums here already that we can promote to the main page. Like, I just upped a piece about how Tim Bradley should fight against Pacquiao. And there's plenty of other write ups like that, like Kos' British history thread etc. Teeto's gonna do one about Mosley and Winky retiring.

Then hopefully if we get bigger, there'll be a lot more posting on the forums and it'll be easier to get good/newer stories.

The buture's fright, guys.


----------



## Bajingo

Bryn said:


> Although it'd take commitment to be breaking stories on the front page, rather then just doing review/preview articles, that'll be the biggest challenge content wise for my reckoning.


I think for that, we could just link to other sites (only reliable ones) for the source and a short analysis of the news that we've written. Like the Mosley/Winky retiring story that Teeto's doing.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> We will struggle to get any breaking news stories on the main site for now. But there are enough quality posts from you guys on the forums here already that we can promote to the main page. Like, I just upped a piece about how Tim Bradley should fight against Pacquiao. And there's plenty of other write ups like that, like Kos' British history thread etc. Teeto's gonna do one about Mosley and Winky retiring.
> 
> Then hopefully if we get bigger, there'll be a lot more posting on the forums and it'll be easier to get good/newer stories.
> 
> The buture's fright, guys.





Bajingo said:


> I think for that, we could just link to other sites (only reliable ones) for the source and a short analysis of the news that we've written. Like the Mosley/Winky retiring story that Teeto's doing.


Good stuff. :thumbsup


----------



## Roe

Yeah I think that'll be the plan Baj :good 

We're quite lucky with Pacquiao/Bradley happening this weekend - should help us get some more users. Thursday and Friday I'll put up a few more preview pieces, then on the Sunday after the fight we'll make sure we've got a good summary of the fight (and I'll put it up as quick as possible). Then we'll get spamming links out on twitter, facebook and other forums and bam! We'll be a fully legit boxing news site :deal


----------



## ScouseLeader

Posting from a yacht here, that's how mad my swag is.

Boat swag.


----------



## Roe

Jenna accepted my facebook friend request :happy


----------



## Teeto

fuck i didn't even know this thread was here

sorry to sound gay but have you lads checked out my article on the main page about Winky and Mosley?


----------



## Teeto

a yacht? hahaha fuckinghell I'm surprised your laptop hasn't blown up because of the heat radiation coming off your swag


----------



## tomj

He so G


----------



## Teeto

just watching Pointless, love this shit,


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Jenna accepted my facebook friend request :happy


Let's see them holiday snaps. :deal


----------



## Mandanda

Have Beeston and Nip and co signed on?


----------



## Mandanda

Keats said:


> Inaugural


:lol: PM's and now this, looks like we have our Inaugural homosexual poster in Keats fella's...


----------



## Bajingo

I banned Keats, same guy that was spamming earlier today.


----------



## wrimc

Hey guys :hi:

Nice website :clap:


----------



## dkos

wrimc said:


> Hey guys :hi:
> 
> Nice website :clap:


:hi:

I'm sure you can provide something to the British boxing history thread when you have the time :good

Edit: We need the winking face from ESB :yep


----------



## Mandanda

Bajingo said:


> I banned Keats, same guy that was spamming earlier today.


:good Nice one, PM'd me as well :lol:.

Must admit though look a right tit when seeing mistake on title :lol:.


----------



## Indigo Pab

I'll delete the threads he made I suppose.....

EDIT: Oh, already done. Sweet, can watch Ireland stink the place up vs Hungary in relative peace.

:****


----------



## Bajingo

Looks like someone's already taken care of that.


----------



## wrimc

I shall endeavor to bring all my British historical boxing knowledge to bear on that particular thread :good:yep

Are there any plans for a female mod on these boards? :lol


----------



## dkos

wrimc said:


> I shall endeavor to bring all my British historical boxing knowledge to bear on that particular thread :good:yep
> 
> Are there any plans for a female mod on these boards? :lol


Does Pab count? :lol


----------



## antcull

Nice shit. :thumbsup

How did all this come about then??


----------



## Albert Adomah

wrimc said:


> Are there any plans for a female mod on these boards? :lol


I haven't yet but will invite a certain boxing girl soon. Whether she's a mod at all is up to you guys I guess..


----------



## antcull

That "New Posts" thing in the top left is pretty sweet, I don't understand it but I like it.


----------



## dkos

antcull said:


> That "New Posts" thing in the top left is pretty sweet, I don't understand it but I like it.


So are the notifications, which you'll receive due to me quoting this :good


----------



## Libertarian

ESB is like a ghost town tonight.


----------



## Albert Adomah

Dinamita said:


> ESB is like a ghost town tonight.


:happy

Benn/Eubank on ESPN Classic now guys :deal


----------



## Teeto

ESB is a wasteland, what a fucking shit hole


----------



## antcull

dkos said:


> So are the notifications, which you'll receive due to me quoting this :good


Wow, this is some snazzy shit. :lol

It's just like how I imagined internet forums would be in 50 years time.


----------



## scrappylinks

Personally I just arrived at this thread on a hover board.


----------



## Lunny

Bryn said:


> That looks good mate. Nice work.
> 
> We've got plenty of decent writers in the fold too, so should get some decent articles posted. Although it'd take commitment to be breaking stories on the front page, rather then just doing review/preview articles, that'll be the biggest challenge content wise for my reckoning.


Yeah that'll be one of the key things to sort. Though it shouldn't be too hard on a Saturday night if someone's on. We'll need to designate someone to write the article straight away, just a short thing with 'more coming soon' then edit it in with the rest after a few minutes.

Should be very doable though as it's not like between us we miss many fights!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst




----------



## dftaylor

Is there going to be some serious reunited man-love?


----------



## Indigo Pab

dftaylor said:


> Is there going to be some serious reunited man-love?


:****


----------



## Libertarian

My one request is that Iceferg is immediately banned if he ever joins.

Rob Palmer I can tolerate in small doses but that stupid cunt should be stoned to death.


----------



## dftaylor

Dinamita said:


> My one request is that Iceferg is immediately banned if he ever joins.
> 
> Rob Palmer I can tolerate in small doses but that stupid cunt should be stoned to death.


We could put a post limit on him, with certain trigger phrases like "purse" "PPV split" "David Haye" "Bunce" "guesstimates" "hats" "metrosexual" etc.


----------



## Libertarian

:lol


----------



## dkos

Dinamita said:


> ESB is like a ghost town tonight.


ESB brought it on itself really. For years we've been going on about how the forum was moderated and they never listened.

This site might just end up being a faze like the last one, although I hope that it isn't, but whilst there's still enthusiasm for it then I'll be sticking around. I certainly feel more inclined to post here than ESB right now.


----------



## unorthodox

stevie wonder smashed the jubilee concert there!

absolute legend!


----------



## dftaylor

dkos said:


> ESB brought it on itself really. For years we've been going on about how the forum was moderated and they never listened.
> 
> This site might just end up being a faze like the last one, although I hope that it isn't, but whilst there's still enthusiasm for it then I'll be sticking around. I certainly feel more inclined to post here than ESB right now.


People went back to ESB from TBS because they brought a moderator in when they realised they were losing posters. People just have to choose to stick around, no matter what they do.

Personally I'd prefer somewhere with less of the bullshit and a limit on utter jackasses high-jacking threads.


----------



## ScouseLeader

teeto said:


> a yacht? hahaha fuckinghell I'm surprised your laptop hasn't blown up because of the heat radiation coming off your swag


You know it Teets baby!!!!


----------



## Roe

dftaylor said:


> People went back to ESB from TBS because they brought a moderator in when they realised they were losing posters. People just have to choose to stick around, no matter what they do.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer somewhere with less of the bullshit and a limit on utter jackasses high-jacking threads.


In all fairness to the current mods on ESB, moderating a forum can get tiresome very quickly. The majority of ESB now though is just junk.

Personally I've got plenty of free/wasted time on my hands at the moment and am enjoying sorting out the front page and articles. I don't know if many of you guys will be interested in looking at it much but it should be a good way to attract new people to the site and forums.


----------



## Bryn

dftaylor said:


> We could put a post limit on him, with certain trigger phrases like "purse" "PPV split" "David Haye" "Bunce" "guesstimates" "hats" "metrosexual" etc.


"Cardigan"



dftaylor said:


> People went back to ESB from TBS because they brought a moderator in when they realised they were losing posters. People just have to choose to stick around, no matter what they do.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer somewhere with less of the bullshit and *a limit on utter jackasses high-jacking threads.*


----------



## dftaylor

Roe said:


> In all fairness to the current mods on ESB, moderating a forum can get tiresome very quickly. The majority of ESB now though is just junk.
> 
> Personally I've got plenty of free/wasted time on my hands at the moment and am enjoying sorting out the front page and articles. I don't know if many of you guys will be interested in looking at it much but it should be a good way to attract new people to the site and forums.


Regular, updated content is the way to go. Interviews, etc are great drivers but require a lot of commitment to chase them down. The Irish boxing guys do an excellent job - videos, etc really help.

I've done some moderation in the past and it became an epic journey. But there seems more time spent picking on people on ESB rather than moderating.


----------



## dftaylor

Bryn said:


> "Cardigan"


But you're my jackass, Bryn.


----------



## Mandanda

The way Keats was dealt with impressed me, Like Lee Selby moderation there. Ruthless.


----------



## Teeto

Roe said:


> In all fairness to the current mods on ESB, moderating a forum can get tiresome very quickly. The majority of ESB now though is just junk.
> 
> Personally I've got plenty of free/wasted time on my hands at the moment and am enjoying sorting out the front page and articles. I don't know if many of you guys will be interested in looking at it much but it should be a good way to attract new people to the site and forums.


yeah man, I wanna do more articles. You know what kind of boxing related shit will be my strong point so just throw ideas at me by pm if you want sometime and if i think i'm up for it i'll do it


----------



## Bryn

I've started working on a banner for the site, if you want to use it feel free. My photoshop skills are pretty poo, so I'll understand if you don't want it. It's still a work in progress, it needs something else. :think










EDIT: The Froch photo is probably coprighted, so doubtful it can be used legally.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Roe said:


> In all fairness to the current mods on ESB, moderating a forum can get tiresome very quickly. The majority of ESB now though is just junk.
> 
> Personally I've got plenty of free/wasted time on my hands at the moment and am enjoying sorting out the front page and articles. I don't know if many of you guys will be interested in looking at it much but it should be a good way to attract new people to the site and forums.


This is your site Roe? Nice one, I'll stick around marra.


----------



## Bryn

dftaylor said:


> But you're my jackass, Bryn.


:happy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bryn said:


> I've started working on a banner for the site, if you want to use it feel free. My photoshop skills are pretty poo, so I'll understand if you don't want it. It's still a work in progress, it needs something else. :think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The Froch photo is probably coprighted, so doubtful it can be used legally.










I like your style, Bryn (yes ****)


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> I've started working on a banner for the site, if you want to use it feel free. My photoshop skills are pretty poo, so I'll understand if you don't want it. It's still a work in progress, it needs something else. :think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The Froch photo is probably coprighted, so doubtful it can be used legally.


It's quality, you could just change the boxer now and then, you know just to keep things fresh? Just a suggestion like. Froch has earned to be the first man to don the banner no doubt.


----------



## Roe

@Teeto - I'm gonna work out some kind of structure to what we put on the main page, rather than it just being completely random stuff. The Mosley/Winky piece was perfect because it's recent news. When I think of some more ideas, I'll let you know :good
@Bryn - Good work, I'm not sure how we can add a banner to this site but I like your ideas :good
@BoxingAnalyst - Nah, it's not my site. Iron Fist Joe (Jay) aka Supermanintights (worst username for a forum owner ever) set it up but I was bored last night and today so said I'd try and help sort the main site out. Now I'm getting addicted to it :yep


----------



## Teeto

nice one roe, take ten for yourself mate


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> *Supermanintights (worst username for a forum owner ever)*


:twisted


----------



## Mandanda

Larkin said:


> You have a personal bias as Mr Keats pointed out your lamentable spelling.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

:-( Mods on here are worse than ESB. Trigger happy cunts.


----------



## Roe

:conf

I'll happily bring him back if that's what the people want?

Tbh, I just wanted to feel the power of giving out my first ban. It's addictive. I can see why the beautiful Jenna became such a bitch now.


----------



## Teeto

bring post box over here lads,


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> :conf
> 
> I'll happily bring him back if that's what the people want?
> 
> Tbh, I just wanted to feel the power of giving out my first ban. It's addictive. I can see why the beautiful Jenna became such a bitch now.


Who is it? I find it difficult to believe we've got proper trolls already. :lol:


----------



## Bajingo

That's the third account of his that has been banned today, if he's just going to post spam he'll keep getting banned. It's Trout Mask btw.


----------



## Roe

lol he's back under another alt already - Manley Hopkins :deal


----------



## Teeto

no love for post box, roe? Dam son


----------



## Manley Hopkins

Mandanda said:


> :lol:


Keats offensive post was deleted, Larkin's offensive post was deleted, however this dumb fuck Mandanda keeps quoting them ensuring they remain on the forum for all too see.

Thank you or preserving my work Mandy you semi literate dong.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: I thought it was him, His PM made me laugh tbf.


----------



## Manley Hopkins

Roe said:


> lol he's back under another alt already - Manley Hopkins :deal


:good


----------



## Bryn

Manley Hopkins said:


> Keats offensive post was deleted, Larkin's offensive post was deleted, however this dumb fuck Mandanda keeps quoting them ensuring they remain on the forum for all too see.
> 
> Thank you or preserving my work Mandy you semi literate dong.


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: Looks like i have a hater, I'm loving my new home :happy.

Oh and just to annoy you further..


Manley Hopkins said:


> Keats offensive post was deleted, Larkin's offensive post was deleted, however this dumb fuck Mandanda keeps quoting them ensuring they remain on the forum for all too see.
> 
> Thank you or preserving my work Mandy you semi literate dong.


:yep


----------



## Bryn

Why's he getting banned? Not done anything ban worthy from the two posts I just read.

What was he posting? Someone to harass Mand' could prove quite amusing. :yep


----------



## Bajingo

He was spamming the forums earlier and via PM, he's got his main account still I'm just taking care of the alts.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: Supposedly he was spamming earlier, he nae bother to me :lol:. 

Is he Trebus?..


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Why's he getting banned? Not done anything ban worthy from the two posts I just read.
> 
> What was he posting? Someone to harass Mand' could prove quite amusing. :yep


It's not a democracy :deal


----------



## Jay

Less than a week and the power has gone to the head of these admins... :bart


:conf what's a supermanintights to do?


----------



## Mandanda

Is Bill, Vano and Grant on here yet lads?. Miguel as well?.


----------



## Teeto

i know you're a fascist dictator roe, but please grant entry into these premises for post box


----------



## Jay

http://checkhookboxing.com/memberlist.php


----------



## Roe

Teeto said:


> i know you're a fascist dictator roe, but please grant entry into these premises for post box


I like post box. Whatever happened to Junito Jab as well? He was sound.


----------



## Mandanda

Supermanintights said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/memberlist.php


Nice one, so far no Bill or Vano or Miguel but Ian John Lewis :rofl.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> I like post box. Whatever happened to Junito Jab as well? He was sound.


You probably banned him you fascist cunt.


----------



## Teeto

Roe said:


> I like post box. Whatever happened to Junito Jab as well? He was sound.


i dunno man, they're two of the soundest lads on esb, we need to get them here


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> You probably banned him you fascist cunt.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> You probably banned him you fascist cunt.


----------



## Teeto

What's the jenna thing all about roe?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Roe leading the way as most dislikeable mod thus far.:lol:

I'd like to think of myself as 2nd in popularity at the moment, with I'd imagine Bajingo leading the way(Fish is admin, so he isn't included in the rankings).


----------



## Roe

:lol: At whoever changed my avatar


----------



## Teeto

it doesn't matter about the mod rankings, because I'm the peoples champ


----------



## Jay

Teeto said:


> it doesn't matter about the mod rankings, because *I'm the peoples champ*


no


----------



## Teeto

that gif is the shit though, regardless


----------



## Lilo

So what's the craic with this website? Was it created by former ESBers? :think


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I tried to log in last night to post in her about prime Sandra Bullock from Demolition Man, but I couldn't log in, then I couldn't log into ESB our Boxrec either. Kept saying my password was wrong on all sites, which I know it wasn't. Something weird is going on. :err (We need this emoticon.)


So what did you want to say about Sandra Bullock? Something to get off your chest, Bryn?


----------



## dftaylor

SimonTemplar said:


> So what did you want to say about Sandra Bullock? Something to get off your chest, Bryn?


More likely something he'd like to get over her chest.


----------



## scrappylinks

I like how teeto already has 205 posts. 55 more than 2nd place Lunny, who's the admin.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> So what did you want to say about Sandra Bullock? Something to get off your chest, Bryn?


All it was is that the version of Bollocks from Demolition Man is possibly the perfect woman (c.1993), I can't think of any other woman I'd choose over her. Not that I'd be in the envious position of being able to chose between Sandra and anyone.



dftaylor said:


> More likely something he'd like to get over her chest.


:lol: Boom boom.


----------



## Bryn

scrappylinks said:


> I like how teeto already has 205 posts. 55 more than 2nd place Lunny, who's the admin.


205 posts and teeto is still yet to say anything. :hey

Gents - No one responded, I don't think, to my Fallout 3 post t'other day. Anyone got any tips for a beginner? I need lots more ammo.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Still no Lp or Magicman


----------



## Wallet

scrappylinks said:


> I like how teeto already has 205 posts. 55 more than 2nd place Lunny, who's the admin.


He posted 7 posts in a row in that Garcia thread earlier. :lol:


----------



## scrappylinks

haha


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Still no Lp or Magicman


LP is online now. :good


----------



## 084

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

:hi: Hi LP.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lip!

:ibutt


----------



## 084

Alright buddy, just recovering from a 3 day bender, body feels ruined.

Are we keeping all british things in the brit forum and world in their, as may do another Mexican thread:think


----------



## Bajingo

Mexican_LP said:


> Alright buddy, just recovering from a 3 day bender, body feels ruined.
> 
> Are we keeping all british things in the brit forum and world in their, as may do another Mexican thread:think


Yep, it's not like ESB where everyone stayed in here because the GF was shit. If possible things should be in the right section :good


----------



## 084

Sound mate, who is @checkhookboxing on twitter :think


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mexican_LP said:


> Alright buddy, just recovering from a 3 day bender, body feels ruined.
> 
> Are we keeping all british things in the brit forum and world in their, as may do another Mexican thread:think


That's the plan, yeah. To be honest ideally the only thing kept in the Brit & Irish forum would be matters related to the domestic scene. Anything that transcends domestic level(i.e. Haye-Chisora) is probably worth sticking in the World forum. Though there's already a Haye-Chisora build-up thread in this forum so that idea died a quick death.

But yeah, anything outside of the British/Irish scene should/will be put in the main forum.

:****


----------



## Miguel2010

Hello lads.......

So is this where everyone is gonna be now, or alternating between the two?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Hi Migs


----------



## Roe

Welcome to our new home LP :hi:


I'm gonna be updating the main site quite a bit later today hopefully :good


----------



## 084

Good stuff Roe, looks good so far:good


----------



## Miguel2010

:hi:Orite lads!


----------



## Miguel2010

Looks good so far mate....Well done


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

The ESB Brit Forum and Choi are dieing a slow, painful death, It really is slow over there.


----------



## Miguel2010

Can we get griff to jump ship?

If not is someone gonna start a griffs vids and just post the links inside?

Or we just gonna go to ESB for his vids???


----------



## Bryn

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The ESB Brit Forum and Choi are dieing a slow, painful death, It really is slow over there.


Before Bryn got the boot I was chucking up around 15 useless posts a day in the ESB Choi. :lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

dftaylor said:


> More likely something he'd like to get over her chest.


Fair point. And, erm, not an unreasonable position to take, if indeed that is his position.



Bryn said:


> All it was is that the version of Bollocks from Demolition Man is possibly the perfect woman (c.1993), I can't think of any other woman I'd choose over her. Not that I'd be in the envious position of being able to chose between Sandra and anyone.


That's a fair point, and you might be right - but Mrs Templar is a fan of both The Lake House and The Proposal, which means that I have seen both a good few times (young kids = big television with surround sound rather than frequent cinema trips) and both of those, while a good deal later, involve a Ms Bullock whom I would not cast out of my bed for eating biscuits. So while '93 might be the peak, even the foothils are pretty top notch, imho. Jesse James is an idiot.



Bryn said:


> Gents - No one responded, I don't think, to my Fallout 3 post t'other day. Anyone got any tips for a beginner? I need lots more ammo.


I have not played that one, but lack of ammo is supposed to be the major challenge, the developers thought it would be more realistic. A bit like the early levels of Bioshock - challenging to say the least!


----------



## Teeto

alright LP mate


----------



## Noonaldinho

antcull said:


> That "New Posts" thing in the top left is pretty sweet, I don't understand it but I like it.





Miguel2010 said:


> Can we get griff to jump ship?
> 
> If not is someone gonna start a griffs vids and just post the links inside?
> 
> Or we just gonna go to ESB for his vids???


I asked him and he said he will sign up soon:good


----------



## Miguel2010

Sweet! 

On other news...Bergkamp went from 40/1 to 6/1 to 10/11 odds on for Swansea job!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Shit! Is he currently managing anyone?


----------



## Mandanda

Coaching at Ajax IIRC. Got a Polish friend who's a Arsenal fan. He will blow his load over this if it happens. Has a fair amount of man love for Bergkamp...


----------



## Noonaldinho

I thought they'd go for Hughton so be glad if they do go for Bergkamp. If he is coaching at Ajax it will be very technical football of a similar ilk to Swansea, so at least they are applying sense in there next appointment


----------



## scrappylinks

Swansea always get good managers. Their chairman knows whats up


----------



## Mandanda

Noonaldinho said:


> I thought they'd go for Hughton so be glad if they do go for Bergkamp. If he is coaching at Ajax it will be very technical football of a similar ilk to Swansea, so at least they are applying sense in there next appointment


 Yeah spot on, Instantly will walk in and gain players respect and also may keep a few on who may of been thinking about getting away. Hopefully his attitude isn't like other greats who struggle to understand why players can't do things they could. If his attitude is right and he's meticulous in preparation then they have a great manager on hands.

He worked with the U10's for a little bit and then first team i think, that's the way coaches should work way up after retiring. In a DVD about him he talked about never wasting a single pass in training. RVP was shocked how concentrated he was, So can imagine what training sessions will be like.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Noonaldinho said:


> I asked him and he said he will sign up soon:good


:happy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Mandanda said:


> *Yeah spot on, Instantly will walk in and gain players respect and also may keep a few on who may of been thinking about getting away*. Hopefully his attitude isn't like other greats who struggle to understand why players can't do things they could. If his attitude is right and he's meticulous in preparation then they have a great manager on hands.
> 
> He worked with the U10's for a little bit and then first team i think, that's the way coaches should work way up after retiring. In a DVD about him he talked about never wasting a single pass in training. RVP was shocked how concentrated he was, So can imagine what training sessions will be like.


Great point Mand, who wouldn't love to be managed by Bergkamp!


----------



## Miguel2010

I love The Iceman!.....What a fucking player!....Gooners!

Check this com out from the Dutch bloke....Awesome!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Miguel2010 said:


> I love The Iceman!.....What a fucking player!....Gooners!
> 
> Check this com out from the Dutch bloke....Awesome!!!


:rofl:rofl

That commentator is going mental! What a goal though, technique is immense.

What a ball by De Boer! :ibutt


----------



## Miguel2010

Great commentary mate....Superb ball exquisite touch and turn in one motion.... Commentator gets a bit confused, says Inter Milan....He was a Gooner then....Tony Adams taught him that! haha


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Fair point. And, erm, not an unreasonable position to take, if indeed that is his position.
> 
> That's a fair point, and you might be right - but Mrs Templar is a fan of both The Lake House and The Proposal, which means that I have seen both a good few times (young kids = big television with surround sound rather than frequent cinema trips) and both of those, while a good deal later, involve a Ms Bullock whom I would not cast out of my bed for eating biscuits. So while '93 might be the peak, even the foothils are pretty top notch, imho. Jesse James is an idiot.
> 
> I have not played that one, but lack of ammo is supposed to be the major challenge, the developers thought it would be more realistic. A bit like the early levels of Bioshock - challenging to say the least!


Just noticed that my phone autocorrected 'Bullock' to 'Bollocks'....the shame.

I'll give Fallout a good go later, I've watched some YT vids on Fallout so they should help a bit. Having the house re-wired next week (was supposed to be tomorrow) so I've got loads of crap to sort out.


----------



## Teeto

looking forward to seeing how Bergkamp does, he obviously knows a shit load about the technical side of football and if Swansea are looking to continue with their brilliant football philosophy then Bergkamp is clearly someone who believes in that style of play, could work out very nicely

edit- of he gets the job


----------



## 084

Teeto, hows things mate


----------



## Teeto

i'm sound LP, glad you're over here man

meant to be going to the haye-chisora fight but me and my haven't sorted it yet, the only shit thing is that it's expensive seats which are pretty shit, i've gotta weigh it up before i sort it out like

what was the atmosphere like at the froch fight?


----------



## 084

Was quality mate, Roe, Marky and myself blagged it ringside, they was both sat next to David Haye, i was sat next to Eamon Magee, not Carl Framptons biggest fan to say the least :yep

The Price fight the week before was class as well, went to Circo on the friday night, birds were unbelievable in there. Got to see abit more of the City as well which was good:good


----------



## Teeto

hahahaha class!


----------



## Miguel2010

Ive joined a Gym lads with a brand new Boxing ring and boxing room out the back...Spartans Gym in Midlesbrough.....Will be sparing at regular times now, every other day probably, treadmill and workout on the other days.

Will be sparing with a big fucker 18 stone or so, boxed in the ABA's a few year back and his cousin a young lad who has been a champion kickboxer for England few year back.

Got me gloves, ordered me gum shield, just need boots now, but skint on monthly pay so just gonna go barefoot cos your not allowed in the ring with trainers on...Brand new ring 2 weeks old....

Already had a little spar with me mate but nothing serious, gonna be getting right into it over the next 2 weeks...Really looking forward to it!

Will post some videos of me getting sparked out when I have them lads! haha.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Ive joined a Gym lads with a brand new Boxing ring and boxing room out the back...Spartans Gym in Midlesbrough.....Will be sparing at regular times now, every other day probably, treadmill and workout on the other days.
> 
> Will be sparing with a big fucker 18 stone or so, boxed in the ABA's a few year back and his cousin a young lad who has been a champion kickboxer for England few year back.
> 
> Got me gloves, ordered me gum shield, just need boots now, but skint on monthly pay so just gonna go barefoot cos your not allowed in the ring with trainers on...Brand new ring 2 weeks old....
> 
> Already had a little spar with me mate but nothing serious, gonna be getting right into it over the next 2 weeks...Really looking forward to it!
> 
> Will post some videos of me getting sparked out when I have them lads! haha.


I was gonna say, make sure someone if filming when you spar that big 18 stone lump, I could do with an extra £250.


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> I was gonna say, make sure someone if filming when you spar that big 18 stone lump, I could do with an extra £250.


:rofl

Ziiiiiiing!


----------



## Miguel2010

I fear nout mate.......Hes not as quick as me.........I can land 3 shots to his one......Big lads are weak to the stomach and ribs.

We are mates also so It wont go mental....I will be making him miss and catching him coming in with sneaky short uppercuts...

Should be fun...

Any of you boys do any sparing or any bag work or anything?


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> I fear nout mate.......Hes not as quick as me.........I can land 3 shots to his one......Big lads are weak to the stomach and ribs.
> 
> We are mates also so It wont go mental....I will be making him miss and catching him coming in with sneaky short uppercuts...
> 
> Should be fun...
> 
> Any of you boys do any sparing or any bag work or anything?


Now I'm intrigued, I can't wait to see this... :ibutt


----------



## Mandanda

I ain't sparred recently but last time i did i sparred my mate he's around 17stone. He sparred with Ola and Haye back in day. Was going pro in September but i think he's not fully motivated to train. 

Enjoyed it though, I've always preferred sparring taller/bigger guys. As you say Migs they can be weak to body etc. I'm hoping to get back in gym and train hard and maybe have a few fights. Been saying it for ages though :lol:. Work gets in way at times..


----------



## Miguel2010

Class Mand!......Yeah weak to the body, hes a big lump like, Honey Monster we call him! haha

I know mate, work is a problem, I'm back at Hull wed, thurs and fri so Will be knackered no doubt but Ill still give it a bash!

Also at the Gym ive joined they do that 300 Spartan workout, you need to be fit as fuck to do that, working me way to it!....Then they have a step up workout from the 300 one that is pure torture the owner said!....Class this gym like, 15 quid a month pay at the desk no 12 month sign up etc, just rock up when you want, and if you are working away or whatever you can just go back and resume your membership from where you left off, noo fee's or out!...Proper gadgeys gym mate, pics of Rocky round the ring and that!


----------



## Mandanda

Nice Migs!. Need something like that round my way.

:lol: Honey Monster, Expect a clinic from you Migs :yep.


----------



## Miguel2010

Mandanda said:


> Nice Migs!. Need something like that round my way.
> 
> :lol:* Honey Monster, Expect a clinic from you Migs* :yep.


Hope so bro!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Just noticed that my phone autocorrected 'Bullock' to 'Bollocks'....the shame.
> 
> I'll give Fallout a good go later, I've watched some YT vids on Fallout so they should help a bit. Having the house re-wired next week (was supposed to be tomorrow) so I've got loads of crap to sort out.


Why were BN Electrical Services not invited to quote? :think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Why were BN Electrical Services not invited to quote? :think


I didn't know you covered the South Wales region, Brett. :think

Also, my brother is an electrician so he's first on the list for any 'leccy work.


----------



## Teeto

Miguel2010 said:


> I fear nout mate.......Hes not as quick as me.........I can land 3 shots to his one......Big lads are weak to the stomach and ribs.
> 
> We are mates also so It wont go mental....I will be making him miss and catching him coming in with sneaky short uppercuts...
> 
> Should be fun...
> 
> Any of you boys do any sparing or any bag work or anything?


not anymore like, I used to box years ago but it was nothing of note, I miss it though and me and my mate have been saying we were going to do white collar for about a year now and still haven't pulled our fingers out. The thing is though, my mate was a class boxer and he'll do well, he should just let me help train him or something for a fight. A couple other lads I know have been doing it, I dunno whether to or not.


----------



## Teeto

Danny Garcia's dad a G?

No?


----------



## Miguel2010

Teeto said:


> Danny Garcia's dad a G?
> 
> No?


If the G is for Gimp then yeah!


----------



## Teeto

Miguel2010 said:


> If the G is for Gimp then yeah!


:lol:

fair enough


----------



## Miguel2010

Teeto said:


> not anymore like, I used to box years ago but it was nothing of note, I miss it though and me and my mate have been saying we were going to do white collar for about a year now and still haven't pulled our fingers out. The thing is though, my mate was a class boxer and he'll do well, he should just let me help train him or something for a fight. A couple other lads I know have been doing it, I dunno whether to or not.


Yeah its motivation mate......We are gonna try and keep at it and try get a few unlicensed bouts....A few of the lads we know in there have had unlicensed bouts so if we keep in with them we might get in on it with any luck.....Thats if were good enough!


----------



## Teeto

Miguel2010 said:


> Yeah its motivation mate......We are gonna try and keep at it and try get a few unlicensed bouts....A few of the lads we know in there have had unlicensed bouts so if we keep in with them we might get in on it with any luck.....Thats if were good enough!


Good luck my man


----------



## Miguel2010

Teeto said:


> Good luck my man


Cheers mate.


----------



## Mandanda

Just let Bill know about the forum, and Cheekyvid also mentioned it so looks like more lads are making the transition.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Good luck Migs! Hope it goes well for you pal.

The road to the world title starts now :ibutt


----------



## Back to Bill

Hello lads. :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

Can I ask a daft question? How do I include an image in a post on here? I have a picture on my desktop, but when I click insert image on here it asks me for a URL, which my image does not have. Am I missing something?

I ask for purely selfish reasons - we have bought a car, it has a sticker on the back, I am trying to find out what the sticker represents (largely as everyone keeps asking me), yet am drawing a blank with finding out, so thought I would post a picture on here on the off chance that someone recognizes it. If you don't mind being used in such a way! 

ST


----------



## Miguel2010

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Good luck Migs! Hope it goes well for you pal.
> 
> The road to the world title starts now :ibutt


Cheers kid!....Im 13 stone so is that CW? I'd smash Enzo's fucking teeth in mate!

:hi: Bill :good


----------



## Miguel2010

SimonTemplar said:


> Can I ask a daft question? How do I include an image in a post on here? I have a picture on my desktop, but when I click insert image on here it asks me for a URL, which my image does not have. Am I missing something?
> 
> I ask for purely selfish reasons - we have bought a car, it has a sticker on the back, I am trying to find out what the sticker represents (largely as everyone keeps asking me), yet am drawing a blank with finding out, so thought I would post a picture on here on the off chance that someone recognizes it. If you don't mind being used in such a way!
> 
> ST


Is it a fish?


----------



## Noonaldinho

You'd need to upload picture to a hosting site such as photo bucket , then post a link on here using the IMG tab


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bill said:


> Hello lads. :good


:hi: Hi bill.


----------



## Wallet

Mandanda said:


> Just let Bill know about the forum, and Cheekyvid also mentioned it so looks like more lads are making the transition.


Good stuff. I've told everyone I've got on Twitter but I've got no way of telling those on ESB that don't at the moment. They must be wondering why the Brit Forum has died over the last couple of days.



Bill said:


> Hello lads. :good


:hi:


----------



## Lunny

SimonTemplar said:


> Can I ask a daft question? How do I include an image in a post on here? I have a picture on my desktop, but when I click insert image on here it asks me for a URL, which my image does not have. Am I missing something?
> 
> I ask for purely selfish reasons - we have bought a car, it has a sticker on the back, I am trying to find out what the sticker represents (largely as everyone keeps asking me), yet am drawing a blank with finding out, so thought I would post a picture on here on the off chance that someone recognizes it. If you don't mind being used in such a way!
> 
> ST


I always use www.tinyurl.com

From there you can upload your image (just click browse and find your image). Then they give you a url to access your image online.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Miguel2010 said:


> Is it a fish?


:lol::lol::lol: Erm... I sense that I am stumbling across a gag for which I might emerge as the straight man but no, it is not a fish. It is an oval sticker with a black letter 'C' on a yellow- and red-striped background. Vertical stripes.



Noonaldinho said:


> You'd need to upload picture to a hosting site such as photo bucket , then post a link on here using the IMG tab


That is most helpful, thank you, I'll investigate.

ST


----------



## SimonTemplar

Lunny said:


> I always use www.tinyurl.com
> 
> From there you can upload your image (just click browse and find your image). Then they give you a url to access your image online.


And as I was posting you have posted a complete answer! Thank you very much.


----------



## Back to Bill

Miguel2010 said:


> Is it a fish?





BoxingAnalyst said:


> :hi: Hi bill.


:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'm now intregued as to what this symbol is now....


----------



## SimonTemplar

Not sure that this has worked, but here it is, anyone know what this is?










It's on an old Land Rover, if that gives anyone any helpful context.


----------



## Wallet

Catalan?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bill, show this kid who's boss

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...cs-of-tony-mush-thread-feel-free-to-photoshop


----------



## SimonTemplar

Er... I'm very sorry that that turned up quite that large. atsch:conf:-( Sorry.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Catalan?


I was thinking the same


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bill said:


> :hi:


:hi: Hi Bill!



Wallet said:


> Catalan?





Noonaldinho said:


> I was thinking the same


Catalan's a good shout, thank you. Right colours, obviously (I should have thought of this) but aren't the stripes usually horizontal? I'll investigate, thank you.

(And embarrassed that the car looks quite so flithy in such extreme closeup, looks much better from a distance, guess I'm getting the jetwash out :lol

Thank you, guys, it's a starting point.


----------



## Back to Bill

:lol: When it gets a few more posts, Ill show them what being Bill'd means. :deal


----------



## Miguel2010

???


----------



## Back to Bill

:hi: Simon, you managed to do the insulation yet? :lol:


----------



## Miguel2010

this?


----------



## Roe

The main page is more or less finished now guys. I'm gonna aim to keep it updated as much as possible and in future all the headlines in the news section will have our own full stories attached to them.

If any of you are interested in writing for the main site it'd be helpful. I'd like someone to do a well-balanced small preview article on Pacquiao/Bradley and other upcoming fights if possible so I can put them up and send a few links out on twitter.

If any of you have got any thoughts or ideas about any it let me know.

Cheers all. WAR Check Hook Choi.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Miguel2010 said:


> http://specialites-catalanes.com/1935-1043-large/sticker-catalan-country.jpg ???


That's amazing! It must be that, and it took you all of three minutes, you guys. As to why it has that on, well I guess that is my problem, but that must be the same thing, I just think that our sticker is old. Many thanks, Choi.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bill said:


> :hi: Simon, you managed to do the insulation yet? :lol:


Well, we have builders in suddenly, earlier than expected, digging up concrete floors and laying flags (inside, not outside, sigh) so I have convinced myself that I ought to wait until they are finished tomorrow... but I could be guilty of having found a reason to put it off... :-(


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> Good stuff. I've told everyone I've got on Twitter but I've got no way of telling those on ESB that don't at the moment. They must be wondering why the Brit Forum has died over the last couple of days.
> 
> :hi:


Its good to see the inspector about. :hi:


----------



## Back to Bill

SimonTemplar said:


> Well, we have builders in suddenly, earlier than expected, digging up concrete floors and laying flags (inside, not outside, sigh) so I have convinced myself that I ought to wait until they are finished tomorrow... but I could be guilty of having found a reason to put it off... :-(


:lol: Its always easier to put off a crappy job, the weather has been a lot cooler lately, Id seize the chance Simon before it gets hot again.


----------



## Bryn

Wallace - I see you on the Xbox, what you up to? You staying or going?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Wallace - I see you on the Xbox, what you up to? You staying or going?


I'm watching Breaking Bad, chief.


----------



## dkos

Watched The Inbetweeners movie today and other than Will's dance, it was pretty poor I thought.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I'm watching Breaking Bad, chief.


Ah, I see. Guess I'll face the horrors of the wasteland alone then.


----------



## Teeto

some bird I know was proper pissing me off in an argument so I inboxed her on facebook with this


----------



## dftaylor

Roe said:


> The main page is more or less finished now guys. I'm gonna aim to keep it updated as much as possible and in future all the headlines in the news section will have our own full stories attached to them.
> 
> If any of you are interested in writing for the main site it'd be helpful. I'd like someone to do a well-balanced small preview article on Pacquiao/Bradley and other upcoming fights if possible so I can put them up and send a few links out on twitter.
> 
> If any of you have got any thoughts or ideas about any it let me know.
> 
> Cheers all. WAR Check Hook Choi.


I'll give you a Bradley-Pac piece, if no one else has stepped up yet?


----------



## Wallet

heh heh heh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

dkos said:


> Watched The Inbetweeners movie today and other than Will's dance, it was pretty poor I thought.


Same here Kos, big fan of the series, but not the film.


----------



## Lunny

Teeto said:


> some bird I know was proper pissing me off in an argument so I inboxed her on facebook with this


:rofl wtf?


----------



## Teeto

Lunny said:


> :rofl wtf?


it's the perfect reply to a girl you're meeting or whatever when she's giving you shit, DROP THE DRAMA!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Teeto said:


> some bird I know was proper pissing me off in an argument so I inboxed her on facebook with this


:rofl


----------



## Roe

dftaylor said:


> I'll give you a Bradley-Pac piece, if no one else has stepped up yet?


If you can mate, cheers. You can either put it as a forum post and I can promote it to the main page, or PM or email me it ([email protected]) and I'll put it up :good


----------



## Teeto

well in dft, looking forward to that

tommy said he'll do some articles soon too when he has the time roe, and I wanna do another one at the weekend, just unsure what to do yet like.


----------



## tomj

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This is your site Roe? Nice one, I'll stick around marra.


You aren't from Cumbria are you?


----------



## Wiirdo

What the fuck is the Choi? I never understood this on ESB.


----------



## tomj

Mexican_LP said:


> Sound mate, who is @checkhookboxing on twitter :think


It's me Laurence. Hello.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Roe, I could do some pointlessly long previews for certain fights a lá the below if you wish. Bear in mind that a certain Mr.Taylor claimed that preview was superior to the one Tris Dixon did. Contrary to popular belief I _haven't_ printed that post out and stuck it on my bedroom wall. My printer's been broken for ages...........

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showpost.php?p=10993745&postcount=1

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showpost.php?p=10993752&postcount=2

To be honest I probably wouldn't have the motivation to do them for fights like Pacquiao-Bradley(no hipster).


----------



## 084

:good


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Hi all! Heard rumours about this place, but thought it was a myth. Glad to be here.


----------



## Roe

If you've got the time and are happy to do them mate then sure, it'd be great. I need someone to do a piece on Kelly Pavlik before Friday's fight if you don't mind doing that but it's up to you.

Your write ups are quality mate. CheckHookBoxing is gonna be the platform to turn you all into world famous boxing journalists and one day seat you next to Adam Smith on Ringside :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab

Roe said:


> If you've got the time and are happy to do them mate then sure, it'd be great. I need someone to do a piece on Kelly Pavlik before Friday's fight if you don't mind doing that but it's up to you.
> 
> Your write ups are quality mate. CheckHookBoxing is gonna be the platform to turn you all into world famous boxing journalists and one day seat you next to Adam Smith on Ringside :deal


:****

Ringside is too mainstream for my tastes, I need some kind of Thai show. To be completely honest I've been nothing short of a disgrace lately.:lol: I was doing a shit load of writing and stuff for a website, ESB, and generally just doing loads of articles and stuff as practice(I've got like 25 essays lying around somewhere that I've never posted anywhere), and then as soon as I got the letter informing me that I'd gotten an A in Sports Journalism I just stopped.:lol:

I might force myself to start again, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mandanda

DanielJFiasco said:


> Hi all! Heard rumours about this place, but thought it was a myth. Glad to be here.


 Welcome Daniel :good, Nice to have you on board.


----------



## Bryn

My Mrs kicked me off Fallout so she could play Jak & Daxter for the PS2, what a jip.

Gonna watch Aliens now. :good


----------



## gasman

So this is where all youse banned esb rejects are now lol


----------



## Wallet

:hi:


----------



## Wiirdo

CHB>>>>>>ESB.:****


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact online but yet to post, surely this'll be the first place he posts. :think


:hi: Hi 1C.


----------



## Miguel2010

Just logged into Esb, been banned for a week for promoting other sites!.....wankers, dont even think i said anything anywhere???....LITTLE HITLERS!!!


----------



## Back to Bill

Miguel2010 said:


> Just logged into Esb, been banned for a week for promoting other sites!.....wankers, dont even think i said anything anywhere???....LITTLE HITLERS!!!


Same here, fuck them, there will be no British Forum left over there, once this starts taking its stride. :yep


----------



## Lunny

Did you guys say anything in PMs? They're probably flagging up the site in PMs by now. They're crafty like that. Like foxes. Internet foxes.


----------



## Back to Bill

Lunny said:


> Did you guys say anything in PMs? They're probably flagging up the site in PMs by now. They're crafty like that. Like foxes. Internet foxes.


I just mentioned on the Choi over there that I had signed up to this place, I bet its fucking Jenna again, she's the only girl I know that going through the menopause in her early 20s.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> 1st Contact online but yet to post, surely this'll be the first place he posts. :think
> 
> :hi: Hi 1C.


Hi guys:hi:

I tried my hardest not to post here first but I am a creature of habit so I go where the Choi goes, Plus I haven't ever forgiven Esb for May 1st 2010 :fire


----------



## dftaylor

Best to say nothing if you can avoid it.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bill said:


> I just mentioned on the Choi over there that I had signed up to this place, I bet its fucking Jenna again, she's the only girl I know that going through the menopause in her early 20s.


That's outrageous, I might have got myself a ban, ought to go back and check.



1st Contact said:


> Hi guys:hi:
> 
> I tried my hardest not to post here first but I am a creature of habit so I go where the Choi goes, Plus I haven't ever forgiven Esb for May 1st 2010 :fire


Am I allowed to ask what happened..?


----------



## McKay

:thumbsup Hello gents.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

I too have been banned from ESB for promoting other sites and warned that next time it's permanent!


----------



## 1st Contact

SimonTemplar said:


> Am I allowed to ask what happened..?


Got banned for saying my Sky had cut out due to heavy rain during the Mayweather - Mosely fight


----------



## Lunny

:lol: just looked at the esb Choi, there's about 7 posts in a row with the same message saying next time you'll be permabanned...


----------



## Back to Bill

On the plus side, being banned gives me a week to plan my very own, ''esb meltdown'' I really have had enough of that place and have been wanting to sign off with style for quite some time.


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


> Got banned for saying my Sky had cut out due to heavy rain during the Mayweather - Mosely fight


What?!? That might be the worst yet. (Sorry I realize that my reaction is going on two years old but seriously.)

I looked in on ESB last night, but didn't post as I just just couldn't be bothered. I do hope that this place takes off, membership looks to have doubled in a couple of days, which is encouraging.


----------



## 1st Contact

SimonTemplar said:


> What?!? That might be the worst yet. (Sorry I realize that my reaction is going on two years old but seriously.)
> .


I am serious the reason they gave was I was hinting for a stream....... I wasn't it was pissing down in London that night so heavily it affected my sky dish so I mentioned it in the RBR next thing I knew I was banned, from then on pretty much stopped posting outside of the Choi


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


> I am serious the reason they gave was I was hinting for a stream....... I wasn't it was pissing down in London that night so heavily it affected my sky dish so I mentioned it in the RBR next thing I knew I was banned, from then on pretty much stopped posting outside of the Choi


That's awful. I'd have thrown my toys out of my pram and quit ESB altogether, you did well to maintain your cool!


----------



## Lilo

So what's the deal with this site then?

Who created it? Was it Roe/Bryn/Pab etc...?

How long has it been around?

Any 'name' writers yet?


----------



## icemax

Bill said:


> On the plus side, being banned gives me a week to plan my very own, ''esb meltdown'' I really have had enough of that place and have been wanting to sign off with style for quite some time.


I'm in Bill.....something spectacular, plenty of fireworks


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Lilo said:


> So what's the deal with this site then?
> 
> Who created it? Was it Roe/Bryn/Pab etc...?
> 
> How long has it been around?
> 
> *Any 'name' writers yet?*


Think they have made a big money offer to "Iceferg" to be the equal opportunities officer. He declined, shouting something about the race card...


----------



## 1st Contact

SimonTemplar said:


> That's awful. I'd have thrown my toys out of my pram and quit ESB altogether, you did well to maintain your cool!


:lol: I did send some irate emails to the ESB Powers that be that were never answered, so after my ban was up I pretty much just stopped posting on boxing all together and as I said moved into the safe haven of The Choi only venturing out into the less serious threads, but now even The Choi is no longer safe :-(


----------



## Lilo

:rofl

What a fucking twat he is. Please, please any admins/mods please ban this idiot should he ever come on here.

Yeah, I play the race card, as a white guy, for sympathy and he's sick of it :gsg


----------



## Back to Bill

icemax said:


> I'm in Bill.....something spectacular, plenty of fireworks


Good man icemax, it will be a meltdown that will become stuff of legend, I see a heart warming gentle wave goodbye to Jenna playing its part in it all. :yep


----------



## Vano-irons

:ibutt


----------



## Noonaldinho

Frankie Gavin just said he'll take a look at joining up :good

I promised him a haven away from Rob Palmer and Lirva!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

I'm banned as well!

War Check Hook Choi :ibutt


----------



## Vano-irons

So, how long has everyone been banned for?


----------



## Roe

Mine got banned permanently :lol:

Jenna also hasn't messaged me back since she accepted my Facebook request


----------



## Back to Bill

Vano-irons said:


> So, how long has everyone been banned for?


A week in my case mate.


----------



## Bajingo

Roe said:


> Jenna also hasn't messaged me back since she accepted my Facebook request


What was your message :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Just a week Vano, are you the only survivor :lol:


----------



## CamR21

Banned as well:lol:


----------



## Roe

Bajingo said:


> What was your message :lol:


I said "woo you finally accepted my friend request :happy Thank you!  How are you doing? x" or something like that.


----------



## Back to Bill

CamR21 said:


> Banned as well:lol:


:hi: The Brit forum over there must have tumbleweed blowing across it, everybody's banned.


----------



## Lilo

Lilo said:


> So what's the deal with this site then?
> 
> Who created it? Was it Roe/Bryn/Pab etc...?
> 
> How long has it been around?
> 
> Any 'name' writers yet?


Ignorant. :bart


----------



## Back to Bill

Lilo said:


> Ignorant. :bart


Im not sure myself mate.


----------



## Holmes

Wassup Choi.

Stick a fork in ESB now. Here to stay as many will be. How many are banned for poaching?


----------



## Miguel2010

Mine said no promoting other sites, next time its permanant! GAYS

I also.posted in the esb choi last night with a pic of a toombstone with.rip on it and underneath i said, here lies esb choi, died 5/6/12
Fell.asleep! Hahaha


----------



## Mandanda

Miguel2010 said:


> Mine said no promoting other sites, next time its permanant! GAYS


Same :deal


----------



## Vano-irons

Yeah I think I'm the only one left on there now :lol:

Bill, after your Jenna bashing, a week is actually a good deal!

In other news, your very own Vano-Irons has been asked to write for the scene :happy


----------



## Holmes

I shallnt post there anymore. Place was only good cos of brit lot.


----------



## Holmes

Hughton to speak to Norwich.


----------



## Flea Man

Someone let Dr Mo know, I was s'posed to but forgot.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah I think I'm the only one left on there now :lol:
> 
> Bill, after your Jenna bashing, a week is actually a good deal!
> 
> In other news, your very own Vano-Irons has been asked to write for the scene :happy


Congrats Vano!


----------



## Wallet

Brummy Lad said:


> Hughton to speak to Norwich.


:happy


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Vano-irons said:


> In other news, your very own Vano-Irons has been asked to write for the scene :happy


:clap: Nice work!


----------



## Back to Bill

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah I think I'm the only one left on there now :lol:
> 
> Bill, after your Jenna bashing, a week is actually a good deal!
> 
> In other news, your very own Vano-Irons has been asked to write for the scene :happy


Congrats mate. :good

As for Jenna? She deserves every bit of criticism she gets Vano, all she does is treat people like shite.


----------



## dkos

We need to try and get boranbkk over here :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

brummy lad said:


> hughton to speak to norwich.


 noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Noonaldinho

103 members now :good I reckon we could get 150 by Saturday with the big fight etc


----------



## Noonaldinho

Cardiff are going ahead with plans to change from blue to RED!!!


----------



## Back to Bill

That's pretty good going, how long has the site been up and running?


----------



## Bajingo

Saturday is definitely the time to be spamming Twitter etc. A forum that's guaranteed to stay up will be popular.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I think Wallet got me on board last Saturday .

Also is it worth mentioning to nut job as he has experience getting sponsorship for sites?


----------



## Lunny

Bill said:


> That's pretty good going, how long has the site been up and running?


People only really started joining on Saturday I think. So about 100 posters, 2500 posts in 4 days isn't bad!


----------



## Bajingo

It was last Thursday the site started. The next few days were spent sorting the forum out, people didn't really start joining until Saturday. And the last few days Roe's been putting the front page together.


----------



## DrMo

:hi:


----------



## Back to Bill

Nice work lads, this has the potential to really take off, having known decent posters as mods will benefit the site immensely and maybe now I can get back to talking boxing instead of talking to idiots. :good


----------



## Roe

Already passed my target of 100 members for Saturday. And it's only Wednesday. Great work all :happy

And congrats to Vano on the scene news.


----------



## Vano-irons

Cheers lads :good

I'll post my articles on the main page as well so long as someone tells me who to PM about it


----------



## Bajingo

Vano-irons said:


> In other news, your very own Vano-Irons has been asked to write for the scene :happy


Well done man! :good

If you want your articles posted here as well, Roe is the man to speak to.


----------



## CamR21

Noonaldinho said:


> Cardiff are going ahead with plans to change from blue to RED!!!


:--(


----------



## Indigo Pab

I just want Lancs and Loco over, somebody get me Lancs and Loco.:-(

Sterling work Vano, by the way. You've been putting effort in lately.:yep


----------



## Wallet

There's a "Prime Naz vs Adrian Broner" thread on Boxrec. :-(

To which Boxen replied - "I was a big fan of Naseem's, but Broner is expected to be the next mayweather, so difficult one to call, if Broner does achieve great things then NO, but Nas has a punchers chance and if Broner is overrated and does not become the new star, then Nas could knock him out." :lol:


----------



## Miguel2010

Nice one Vano son! 

Good shit with members so far.....Only gonna grow!....

If you build it they will come!


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> There's a "Prime Naz vs Adrian Broner" thread on Boxrec. :-(
> 
> To which Boxen replied - "I was a big fan of Naseem's, but Broner is expected to be the next mayweather, so difficult one to call, if Broner does achieve great things then NO, but Nas has a punchers chance and if Broner is overrated and does not become the new star, then Nas could knock him out." :lol:


:rofl What a Pillock.


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Ignorant. :bart


It's all me mate, I do everything around here.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bill said:


> :rofl What a Pillock.


 I love the word Pillock, not too offensive yet still gets the point across :good


----------



## Bryn

Is Grant1 onboard? Someone twatterize him so he jumps ship if he hasn't already.

He will be pissed at the Cardiff strip change thing, as am I as a hardened Cardiff supporter.


----------



## Back to Bill

Noonaldinho said:


> I love the word Pillock, not too offensive yet still gets the point across :good


I used to say it quite a lot and stopped for some reason, I heard somebody say it yesterday and made me laugh. :lol:


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Wallet said:


> There's a "Prime Naz vs Adrian Broner" thread on Boxrec. :-(
> 
> To which Boxen replied - "I was a big fan of Naseem's, but Broner is expected to be the next mayweather, so difficult one to call, if Broner does achieve great things then NO, but Nas has a punchers chance and if Broner is overrated and does not become the new star, then Nas could knock him out." :lol:


:rofl That's some in-depth analysis right there. I can't wait to watch Broner's career pan out so that one day I'll know whether he would have beaten Nas or not.


----------



## Back to Bill

What about widdy? does he know?


----------



## MagicMan

Lads :good


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> We need to try and get boranbkk over here :deal


:good :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Magicman LP and Vano are the only ones not banned from ESB , someone PM Widdy, talk is Slip n counter onboard?


----------



## Back to Bill

MagicMan said:


> Lads :good


Another old Choi regular. :happy


----------



## Back to Bill

What about No Mas?


----------



## Bajingo

Slip's having a kid isn't he? he'll come back at some point and everyone will be gone.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I spoke to no mas on Twitter said he'll be on soon.

I will keep an eye on ESB when my ban is up to let any stragglers know


----------



## MagicMan

Bill said:


> Another old Choi regular. :happy


Started to get slightly lonely on the other place! Was posting less and less but not much reason to post on there really now! Would love to see Shaunster on here if he's not already


----------



## Vano-irons

I've just tweeted and Facebook'ed about the site. WAR CHECK HOOK!!


----------



## Back to Bill

MagicMan said:


> Started to get slightly lonely on the other place! Was posting less and less but not much reason to post on there really now! Would love to see Shaunster on here if he's not already


Esb is a sinking ship I honestly feel, they got the mong's in the general so they can take comfort from that, Shaunsters on here I think mate.


----------



## Bryn

Who was RIP Sky? He started a lot of decent threads about current events.


----------



## Back to Bill

I always wondered that? I thought he was a good poster.


----------



## 084

Yea i'm not banned and don't mind pm'ing who ever to try and get on board, i pm'd Ishy and JFT96, and i'll do the rest of the Mexican Team.

I'll also go through my twitter in next couple of days if you like:good

Good work Dan mate, it's paid off at last:good


----------



## Lunny

I think that was Mark/boxingguru/gary barlow/100000 other names.


----------



## theuzi

Alright chaps! 
Just finished watching the Khan/Garcia press conference. 
Garcia Sr must be a special kind of annoying as I think this is the first time Im 100% supporting Khan


----------



## Bajingo

Ishy was here on Saturday but hasn't been back since, but I haven't seen him on ESB either so he's probably just busy.


----------



## Back to Bill

theuzi said:


> Alright chaps!
> Just finished watching the Khan/Garcia press conference.
> Garcia Sr must be a special kind of annoying as I think this is the first time Im 100% supporting Khan


Same here, Im not a Khan fan by any means but I will be cheering him on for this fight.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I asked PK , hope he comes aboard.


----------



## Vano-irons

What about IB? Anyone contacted him? Other that him, fuck the general completely off.

Roe, contact Hatton Promotions and offer to post their press releases, and they will send you them over directly. That's what ring news 24 did I think


----------



## Noonaldinho

That would be ideal, getting news for the site first hand !


----------



## Bryn

The orange jeans make a return. :happy


----------



## icemax

Vano-irons said:


> Roe, contact Hatton Promotions and offer to post their press releases, and they will send you them over directly. That's what ring news 24 did I think


Thats actually a cracking idea....Do some decent articles on the front page and even get accreditation


----------



## Bryn

icemax said:


> Thats actually a cracking idea....Do some decent articles on the front page and even get accreditation


I want in on this! I'm no writer, but getting a press pass via this site definitely interests me. :yep


----------



## Back to Bill

What about asking Steel Town Cobra and Christo Duran to sign up, both witty fella's that will be a good addition.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Vano-irons said:


> Other that him, fuck the general completely off.


Talk about Lancs like that and you'll be the one getting fucked off.:twisted

I hadn't followed the general for like the last 6 months+ of my time on ESB, but as far as I know Lancs still posted there. And besides being the bastard child of Paddy Kielty and a woman who looks like Paddy Kielty, the dude was the full article.

In fact, if I remember rightly he made a couple of good threads where he revisited fights(I think it was Vargas-Wright and Barrera-Morales, but I can't remember exactly), might be something to get him to do on the main page.:think

There is/was actually quite a few decent posters on the general, but they mostly just got drowned out by a high volume of not so decent posters, and due to them not having a ''thing(RBR's)'' or posting on a few different sub-forums they didn't stick out as much as IB does.


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol: apologies Sir Pab. The words general forum and retarded Americans usually go hand in hand.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: apologies Sir Pab. The words general forum and retarded Americans usually go hand in hand.


Lancs is from Wigan, if that's good enough for you xenophobic Brits.:conf

I'd swear the only reason you lot haven't lynched me yet is because as of right now I have a small amount of power. I dread to think what will happen when my admin/mod rights are taken away.:err


----------



## Jay

Pabby said:


> Lancs is from Wigan, if that's good enough for you xenophobic Brits.:conf
> 
> I'd swear the only reason you lot haven't lynched me yet is because as of right now I have a small amount of power. I dread to think what will happen when my admin/mod rights are taken away.:err


Wanna test it?


----------



## Vano-irons

I'm not xenophobic at all. Xenophobia implies that I am scared of foreigners, when that isn't that case. I just don't like anyone :lol:

BTW, it's a joke, just incase I get banned by the hierarchy for being racist, as this place really has gone to shit :bart :yep


----------



## Chatty

Alright guys, how's all?


----------



## Jay

Vano-irons said:


> I'm not xenophobic at all. Xenophobia implies that I am scared of foreigners, when that isn't that case. I just don't like anyone :lol:
> 
> BTW, it's a joke, just incase I get banned by the hierarchy for being racist, as this place really has gone to shit :bart :yep


:conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

I just mentioned the forum to Bunce, be good if we could get him on, he's the reason I found ESB from watching the old Boxing Hour


----------



## Roe

Vano-irons said:


> What about IB? Anyone contacted him? Other that him, fuck the general completely off.
> 
> Roe, contact Hatton Promotions and offer to post their press releases, and they will send you them over directly. That's what ring news 24 did I think


Good idea, I'll try and make some links to a few promoters in the coming days :good

Wallet, thanks for putting the Vitali news up :good

And also cheers to everyone who's giving shout outs to the site.

Buture's fright. WAR Check Hook Choi! :horse


----------



## Wickio

50+ users online at the same time already. Good going lads!


----------



## dkos

chatty said:


> Alright guys, how's all?


:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Someone message the Eskimo tOo


----------



## Bryn

If Bunce mention the forum on BN then that'd be awesome, that's gotta generate atleast some traffic.


----------



## scrappylinks

my iphone battery is being so shit lately


----------



## Bajingo

Bryn said:


> If Bunce mention the forum on BN then that'd be awesome, that's gotta generate atleast some traffic.


Although if you believe the rumours then we already have more members than BN has viewers...


----------



## Bryn

Bajingo said:


> Although if you believe the rumours then we already have more members than BN has viewers...


:yep


----------



## Lilo

Is Jeff on here?


----------



## Indigo Pab

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11677/7797683/Lambert-delight-at-Villa-job

:ibutt:happy:ibutt:happy


----------



## CamR21

Murray loosing again atsch


----------



## CamR21

Steve Bruce to Hull atsch


----------



## Mandanda

Icemax signed on?. I try drop a hint to him about us being on here and got banned for it :lol:..


----------



## Jay

Mandanda said:


> Icemax signed on?. I try drop a hint to him about us being on here and got banned for it :lol:..


ouch.

He signed up yesterday, has 8 posts! :good


----------



## Mandanda

Supermanintights said:


> ouch.
> 
> He signed up yesterday, has 8 posts! :good


 :good Nice one, Few more of the old guard to be added like Tffp and MagicMan and were sorted :happy.


----------



## Ashedward

First post on here to say this site looks quality and well done to those who set it up:good


----------



## Indigo Pab

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...HB-FANTASY-FOOTBALL-LEAGUE***&p=2861#post2861

Join the fantasy football league, dudes. Link/code in the OP. Fritzl's Palace are going to run riot.:yep


----------



## Jay

no


----------



## Indigo Pab

You're not a dude, I wasn't referring do you.


----------



## Jay




----------



## DrMo

Choi!

 GIFSoup


----------



## Wiirdo

Bryn said:


> I want in on this! I'm no writer, but getting a press pass via this site definitely interests me. :yep


Agreed.:clap::lol:

I may write occasionally.


----------



## McKay

Anyone think McGrain will come over? He'd be a great add to the Lounge and Historic Boxing sections.


----------



## Jay

It'd be interesting. He did join MBF, however, now I'm not so sure. :yep


----------



## Roe

You're all gonna be top class journalists soon boys. Not opinion. It's a fact. Press passes for all events, free tickets, travel and accommodation for fights and be packing your jobs in to work full time for CheckHookBoxing.com. Fact.

Adios.


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> You're all gonna be top class journalists soon boys. Not opinion. It's a fact. Press passes for all events, free tickets, travel and accommodation for fights and be packing your jobs in to work full time for CheckHookBoxing.com. Fact.
> 
> Adios.


:yep

:conf


----------



## Flea Man

Obviously with my experience I'm a shoo-in to be sent over to cover Canastota every year :yep

I sent TFFP message, has he signed up yet?


----------



## Back to Bill

Has anybody messaged Gooners, he breaks a fight down very well and knows his stuff?


----------



## Sogoplayboy

Hats off to whoever just posted this in the ESB Choi:


----------



## Miguel2010

Sogoplayboy said:


> Hats off to whoever just posted this in the ESB Choi:


Hahahaha!....Superb!

Also lads....Whenever I am posting a video on here, I'm only seeing the url....Whats the craic, I'm doing what I used to do on ESB???


----------



## Back to Bill

Miguel2010 said:


> Hahahaha!....Superb!
> 
> Also lads....Whenever I am posting a video on here, I'm only seeing the url....Whats the craic, I'm doing what I used to do on ESB???


Go to the video picture instead of the link one migs, it will say insert video as your on it.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bill said:


> Go to the video picture instead of the link one migs, it will say insert video as your on it.


Cheers mucka


----------



## Miguel2010

Hahaha!...Just had a look on vBookie for 1st time.......Is Laz gay?...Settled?....Outcome????

Hahaha...Quality.


----------



## Back to Bill

Do you know, All dayI have been looking at how many people have been logged on and I don't remember it dropping below 50, I think the most was in the 70s that's not bad at all for Wednesday daytime.


----------



## Jay

Bill said:


> Do you know, All dayI have been looking at how many people have been logged on and I don't remember it dropping below 50, I think the most was in the 70s that's not bad at all for Wednesday daytime.


That's not quite accurate - as it includes the google spider/people who haven't logged off. We've been averaging between 5-10 for the first 3-4 days. Today we've been averaging 16 or so, with a high (that I've seen) of 26 people active at any one moment. around 80% are returned visitors, 20% new.

More info found here:

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...napshot-well-done-guys!&goto=newpost#post2869


----------



## Back to Bill

Supermanintights said:


> That's not quite accurate - as it includes the google spider/people who haven't logged off. We've been averaging between 5-10 for the first 3-4 days. Today we've been averaging 16 or so, with a high (that I've seen) of 26 people active at any one moment. around 80% are returned visitors, 20% new.
> 
> More info found here:
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...napshot-well-done-guys!&goto=newpost#post2869


Ah I see, no doubt that number will grow. :good


----------



## Jay

Sogoplayboy said:


> Hats off to whoever just posted this in the ESB Choi:


That deserves a medal. Brilliant! I clicked the link, forgot to watch it and heard the interview. Almost spat my drink out when he said "that right there, it's called a check hook"! :rofl


----------



## Teeto

I remember watching that live, my mum and dad were up with me and all my mates in our living room, and when he said 'that's the check hook', and a member of his entourage starting laughing in the background, my mum started laughing at it thinking Floyd was taking the piss, because she thought he meant 'that's called the Czech hook', she thought he was making some story up about where he learned the punch. 

Just watched it now on here and asked her if she remembers it, she started laughing. The Check Hook has always been legend in our house haha!


----------



## Charliebigspuds

Glad I saw this on frankie Gavins twitter, I'm not a big poster but there will be nothing at all worth reading on ESB anymore.


----------



## Roe

Charliebigspuds said:


> Glad I saw this on frankie Gavins twitter, I'm not a big poster but there will be nothing at all worth reading on ESB anymore.


:happy


----------



## Grant

Ladies :thumbsup


----------



## Roe

Grant said:


> Ladies :thumbsup


Welcome, red dragon


----------



## Back to Bill

Grant said:


> Ladies :thumbsup


:hi:


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Ladies :thumbsup


Hi Grant! :hi: I miss the 1 from your name.

What do you think of the change from Blue to RED? :think


----------



## dftaylor

No love for my article on the front page 

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?144-Pacquiao-vs-Bradley-Fight-Preview


----------



## Back to Bill

That's a really good breakdown and article df. :good


----------



## Vano-irons

Shit article


----------



## Roe

One of Bristol's best ever darts players has signed up.. welcome Chris Mason.

We've also got over 60 "guests" on the site now. I fucking love Steve Bunce right now!


----------



## Roe

dftaylor said:


> No love for my article on the front page
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?144-Pacquiao-vs-Bradley-Fight-Preview


I thought it was really well written and fairly balanced. It might not be noticeable for us but hopefully a few newcomers will see that and get a good impression of the site from it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

dftaylor said:


> No love for my article on the front page
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?144-Pacquiao-vs-Bradley-Fight-Preview


That's a good read DF, nice one. :good


----------



## Miguel2010

Roe said:


> One of Bristol's best ever darts players has signed up.. welcome *Chris Mason.*
> 
> We've also got over 60 "guests" on the site now. I fucking love Steve Bunce right now!


Quality!....Welcome Chris!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

In the last few hours the Forum's got really busier! No doubt Buncey was a factor in that :clap:


----------



## Noonaldinho

BoxingAnalyst said:


> In the last few hours the Forum's got really busier! No doubt Buncey was a factor in that :clap:


Definatly, record number online now.

Time to get thought provoking threads going....... Where's Colin?


----------



## Grant

Roe said:


> Welcome, red dragon





Bill said:


> :hi:





Bryn said:


> Hi Grant! :hi: I miss the 1 from your name.
> 
> What do you think of the change from Blue to RED? :think


What's cracking lads?

Fuck football. My side plays in blue. I wont be bothering anymore.

When you've read a topic, why do some stay red and some go grey?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

:lol:


----------



## Miguel2010

Any chance of getting the Brit forum on the main banner so we don't have to go to forum on main banner an then Brit forum...Or am I just a lazy twat???


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Miguel2010 said:


> Any chance of getting the Brit forum on the main banner so we don't have to go to forum on main banner an then Brit forum...Or am I just a lazy twat???


I'd go with the latter


----------



## Miguel2010

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'd go with the latter


Agreed!


----------



## 084

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407132

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Check Hook Boxing Forum Statistics
Threads: 195 Posts: 3,230 Members: 127 Active Members: 127 

Welcome to our newest member, Gary Barlow

:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Mexican_LP said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407132
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Were pretty much all banned mate, what does it say?


----------



## Back to Bill

Mexican_LP said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407132
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


:rofl:rofl Poor Colin. :-( :rofl


----------



## Roe

Mexican_LP said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407132
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


:rofl Oh Colin.


----------



## 1st Contact

Mexican_LP said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407132
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


I'd laugh if he got banned for that thread:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol:

Colin: Check Hooking Boxing
Bunce mentioned this site on the boxing hour. Having looked at the forum the TV page is done by Wallet and presumably it is filled by those banned by ESB.



JFT96:
I hope you stay loyal Colin. ESB wouldn't be the same without you


----------



## 084

*Colin:* Bunce mentioned this site on the boxing hour. Having looked at the forum the TV page is done by Wallet and presumably it is filled by those banned by ESB.

*JFT96:* I hope you stay loyal Colin. ESB wouldn't be the same without you


----------



## Sogoplayboy

Mexican_LP said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407132
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


That is brilliant!


----------



## Jim Bowen

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Check Hook Boxing Forum Statistics
> Threads: 195 Posts: 3,230 Members: 127 Active Members: 127
> 
> Welcome to our newest member, Gary Barlow
> 
> :rofl







Barlows back!



Mexican_LP said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407132
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:





Bill said:


> :rofl:rofl Poor Colin. :-( :rofl


Poor Colin, :rofl:rofl


----------



## 1st Contact

K.O KID
Check hook is an underrated piece of work that really needs to be written down and searched and understood more.

Check Hook is a real shot.....Not for the wannabes.


I thought this was quality :lol:


----------



## Jim Bowen

The title of Colin's thread is Check Hooking Boxing :lol:


----------



## Roe

If you search "check hook boxing" on google.. we're the 10th page, obviously soon we'll be #1 but it's a good start.

If you search "check _hooking _boxing", we don't come up but Colin's thread is 3rd :lol:


----------



## antcull

Colin :rofl

He's a simple man, but I love him.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Roe said:


> If you search "check hook boxing" on google.. we're the 10th page, obviously soon we'll be #1 but it's a good start.
> 
> If you search "check _hooking _boxing", we don't come up but Colin's thread is 3rd :lol:


Page One Baby.


----------



## Bryn

This forum picks up each and every day, it's great to see.


----------



## Roe

Jim Bowen said:


> Page One Baby.


I meant the 10th result like.



Bryn said:


> This forum picks up each and every day, it's great to see.


My only problem is that with the number of people we've got already.. it's gonna be hard to make us all millionaire boxing writers in future from this site :-(


----------



## Jim Bowen

Roe said:


> I meant the 10th result like.


I know yer, I was saying its on page one already mate.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Check _Hooking_ Boxing has cracked me up to a far greater degree than it should have.:lol: The household has heard my finest feminine laugh as a result.


----------



## Bajingo

Colin :rofl


----------



## scrappylinks

I'll miss him and the others who choose to stay over at east siding boxing tbh


----------



## MagicMan

I've just seen my avatar. You bunch of absolute bastards


----------



## Sogoplayboy

Post from *Stuey *on Colin's Check Hooking Boxing thread:

In fairness the only reason the site exists is ESB's mods getting too big for their boots again, this happened years ago and boxing addicts was formed. Eventually though,BA ceased to exist and ESB became THE forum for boxing on the web again. 
Sad that nearly all mods seem to get this superiority complex.
Blame boxing girl. She is poison.


----------



## Bryn

MagicMan said:


> I've just seen my avatar. You bunch of absolute bastards


Wallet you genius. :rofl


----------



## Back to Bill

:rofl:rofl


----------



## Miguel2010

1st Contact said:


> K.O KID
> Check hook is an underrated piece of work that really needs to be written down and searched and understood more.
> 
> Check Hook is a real shot.....Not for the wannabes.
> 
> I thought this was quality :lol:


Thank you mate


----------



## Holmes

MagicMan said:


> I've just seen my avatar. You bunch of absolute bastards


:rofl

Class.


----------



## Wallet

:conf


----------



## Holmes

What's the craic with starting a DVD and book swap?


----------



## scrappylinks

Brummy Lad said:


> What's the craic with starting a DVD and book swap?


Very 1998.


----------



## Miguel2010

Noel Gallagher on Talksport in next few mins talking Euro 2012 etc....

http://www.talksport.co.uk/radioplayer/live/?popup=1


----------



## Roe

MagicMan said:


> I've just seen my avatar. You bunch of absolute bastards


:rofl



Sogoplayboy said:


> Post from *Stuey *on Colin's Check Hooking Boxing thread:
> 
> In fairness the only reason the site exists is ESB's mods getting too big for their boots again, this happened years ago and boxing addicts was formed. Eventually though,BA ceased to exist and ESB became THE forum for boxing on the web again.
> Sad that nearly all mods seem to get this superiority complex.
> Blame boxing girl. She is poison.


:deal



Miguel2010 said:


> Noel Gallagher on Talksport in next few mins talking Euro 2012 etc....
> 
> http://www.talksport.co.uk/radioplayer/live/?popup=1


Is he gonna give a shout out to this site? :think


----------



## Jay

Southpaw Slayer @ ESB said:


> this happens every few years or so, happened years back with worldboxingforums.com, the brutalscienece.com and boxing addicts
> 
> its basically a group of lads no more than ten with 100 plus posts a day just to keep things going


:conf

:deal


----------



## Roe

> its basically a group of lads *no more than ten *with 100 plus posts a day just to keep things going


:lol: atsch

Someone go on there and tell him it's now 143 :deal

Although he's probably right with the 100 posts a day bit.


----------



## Macho_Grande

Can someone make like Craig David & fill me in??

I never got the Choi thread on ESB... (Or all the other forums it's ended up on)

What's the story?


----------



## Roe

Macho_Grande said:


> Right, can someone make like Craig David & fill me in??
> 
> I never got the Choi thread on ESB, then it Watson Boxrec & now here.
> 
> What's the story?


The original Choi thread on ESB was made back in 2009 and was a simple question from one of the posters (Dan), asking how the boxer Choi got on in a fight that night. Very quickly that thread turned into a random chat thread and became one of the most popular on ESB. Even though none of it really ended up being about Choi.. the Choi will live on forever.

It's a quality thread. It's just a chance for people to bond a bit more and talk about a few things other than boxing without having to start other threads or go into the lounge forum.


----------



## Vano-irons

Macho_Grande said:


> Can someone make like Craig David & fill me in??
> 
> I never got the Choi thread on ESB... (Or all the other forums it's ended up on)
> 
> What's the story?


So, you want to know the Choi Story? I like you


----------



## Bajingo

Roe said:


> Although he's probably right with the 100 posts a day bit.


Teeto does 100 a day on his own.


----------



## Roe

More brilliant updates from the "Check _Hooking_ Boxing" thread on ESB:

PK says:

"If it was not such a effort to join, I would join. It keeps telling me, that I am getting the questions wrong...

For that alone? I have not bothered to try again.

Sort it out, what the fuck are the questions for...?

I am saying the correct answers, copying and pasting their fucking birth names just incase hat was the issue.

Be assed with that shit."

Jim Bowen replies with:

"Who'd have thought all it needed was a simple boxing related question to stump PK and he'd be gone forever :lol:"

:rofl


----------



## Luf

so has anyone been banned from here yet?


----------



## Grant

Roe said:


> More brilliant updates from the "Check _Hooking_ Boxing" thread on ESB:
> 
> PK says:
> 
> "If it was not such a effort to join, I would join. It keeps telling me, that I am getting the questions wrong...
> 
> For that alone? I have not bothered to try again.
> 
> Sort it out, what the fuck are the questions for...?
> 
> I am saying the correct answers, copying and pasting their fucking birth names just incase hat was the issue.
> 
> Be assed with that shit."
> 
> Jim Bowen replies with:
> 
> "Who'd have thought all it needed was a simple boxing related question to stump PK and he'd be gone forever :lol:"
> 
> :rofl


We need Prima and Colin tbh.

Forum stalwarts :deal


----------



## 1st Contact

Macho_Grande said:


> Can someone make like Craig David & fill me in??
> 
> I never got the Choi thread on ESB... (Or all the other forums it's ended up on)
> 
> What's the story?


I think you should wait for Choi: The Check Hook Boxing Story in cinemas late 2013 :hey


----------



## Twelvey

Don't know what was a matter with PK not being able to join. I've just done it on my IPad


----------



## Vano-irons

lufcrazy said:


> so has anyone been banned from here yet?


I doubt it. We're all friends here :lol:


----------



## DanielJFiasco

12downfor10 said:


> Don't know what was a matter with PK not being able to join. I've just done it on my IPad


PK's world is different to ours mate. Sometimes I think "He knows things we don't know"


----------



## Twelvey

Does this forum run well on an android as well? I'm out on Saturday night and I'd normally be found leaning against a wall in a nightclub at 5 in the morning trying to refresh IB's RBR for the PAC fight. I'll use this one if it runs well because esb will more than likely crash or at least run like shit.


----------



## craigseventy

so here is where you bunch of kents have been hanging out!! nobody informed me and i've been getting a ban once a week over at esb!


----------



## Twelvey

DanielJFiasco said:


> PK's world is different to ours mate. Sometimes I think "He knows things we don't know"


He was complaining about how the iPad fucked his retarded spelling and punctuation up :lol:


----------



## dftaylor

12downfor10 said:


> Does this forum run well on an android as well? I'm out on Saturday night and I'd normally be found leaning against a wall in a nightclub at 5 in the morning trying to refresh IB's RBR for the PAC fight. I'll use this one if it runs well because esb will more than likely crash or at least run like shit.


Which version of Android? I'm running it on 4 and it's looking great.


----------



## Twelvey

craigseventy said:


> so here is where you bunch of kents have been hanging out!! nobody informed me and i've been getting a ban once a week over at esb!


How's the training going Craig? All my lifts have being creeping up recently and I'm 2kg heavy than I was in feb and I've lost 4.5% body fat


----------



## Wallet

craigseventy said:


> so here is where you bunch of kents have been hanging out!! nobody informed me and i've been getting a ban once a week over at esb!


Only for a couple of days mate. I would have dropped you a PM but I haven't got an account.


----------



## craigseventy

12downfor10 said:


> How's the training going Craig? All my lifts have being creeping up recently and I'm 2kg heavy than I was in feb and I've lost 4.5% body fat


wyatt?
yeh going decent, improving slowly. dayum! nice one on the bodyfat, i'm still bulking (another 2 weeks) I can't believe I didn't know all you guys were over on this site.


----------



## Macho_Grande

Roe said:


> The original Choi thread on ESB was made back in 2009 and was a simple question from one of the posters (Dan), asking how the boxer Choi got on in a fight that night. Very quickly that thread turned into a random chat thread and became one of the most popular on ESB. Even though none of it really ended up being about Choi.. the Choi will live on forever.
> 
> It's a quality thread. It's just a chance for people to bond a bit more and talk about a few things other than boxing without having to start other threads or go into the lounge forum.


Thanks mate, I love a bit of randomness.

If anyone wants to talk politics & conspiracy I'm your man! I'm deep into that shit


----------



## Twelvey

dftaylor said:


> Which version of Android? I'm running it on 4 and it's looking great.


I dunno, whatever a HTC cha cha uses. It keeps saying it wants to do a system update but it's a big download so I keep cancelling it until I can hook it up to some wi-fi. As I have a limited Internet allowance a month. I'll give it a whack tomorrow anyway.


----------



## craigseventy

Wallet said:


> Only for a couple of days mate. I would have dropped you a PM but I haven't got an account.


actually amazing though, did lunny set this up? I think i've had like seven accounts since the naughty night. Hows things wallet, did you go to the froch fight?


----------



## Wiirdo

craigseventy said:


> so here is where you bunch of kents have been hanging out!! nobody informed me and i've been getting a ban once a week over at esb!


:clap: You're finally here lad. Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## Twelvey

craigseventy said:


> wyatt?
> yeh going decent, improving slowly. dayum! nice one on the bodyfat, i'm still bulking (another 2 weeks) I can't believe I didn't know all you guys were over on this site.


No I've got the same name as I did on ESB. Talked to you a bit in Smalls training thread about jack3d I think. Nice one, I'm thinking about bulking for a month and a bit then cutting for a few weeks so I can be an absolute animal for my hols in August  
I've only joined tonight mate. The Brit forum has being moving pretty slowly since boxing girl had her period and I can't stand the general so I've moved over here. Looking through a few threads the banter seems to be better here.


----------



## craigseventy

Wiirdo said:


> :clap: You're finally here lad. Nice to have you aboard.


innit, i'm chuffed. i registered and seen you, teeto, wallet, wyatt, lunny, baj, roe and all the good people from esb and I was well stoked. Obviously i've got some catching up to do and the forum feels odd to me at the minute because esb was the only other forum i've used but this is great. Lunnys work? I think the link is slowly being passed through esb.


----------



## Wallet

craigseventy said:


> actually amazing though, did lunny set this up? I think i've had like seven accounts since the naughty night. Hows things wallet, did you go to the froch fight?


Nah, IFJ set it up.

I had a few, thankfully we won't need any more. 

Froch fight was an unreal night mate. You must have been gutted you didn't go.


----------



## craigseventy

12downfor10 said:


> No I've got the same name as I did on ESB. Talked to you a bit in Smalls training thread about jack3d I think. Nice one, I'm thinking about bulking for a month and a bit then cutting for a few weeks so I can be an absolute animal for my hols in August
> I've only joined tonight mate. The Brit forum has being moving pretty slowly since boxing girl had her period and I can't stand the general so I've moved over here. Looking through a few threads the banter seems to be better here.


oh shit yea, of course I remember you! yeh bulk for like two months, i've been using mutant mass and i'm a bit chubby right now but can't wait to cut! also got a holiday in august and if my six pack isn't ready i'm going to be seriously pissed off. I'm following anglos cutting diet.

Yeh, boxing girl is a proper cunt, she should be removed from being a mod for sure. where are you lifts at numbers wise right now.


----------



## Indigo Pab

:hi: Craig.


----------



## craigseventy

Wallet said:


> Nah, IFJ set it up.
> 
> I had a few, thankfully we won't need any more.
> 
> Froch fight was an unreal night mate. You must have been gutted you didn't go.


props to him then, even though I still think he is a bit of a twat. I'll probably stick around esb but purely for the anglo thread. 
Yea I was gutted, I couldn't persuade anyone to go down with me. I was bouncing about my room shadow boxing like a right moron, I haven't buzzed so much off a fight probably since the end of froch vs taylor. Froch is my favourite boxer, really really hoping they do froch vs kessler in nottingham!!, you hit the town after the fight?


----------



## craigseventy

Pabby said:


> :hi: Craig.


paaaaabbbbb you sexy fecker, how's it going.


----------



## Macho_Grande

craigseventy said:


> oh shit yea, of course I remember you! yeh bulk for like two months, i've been using mutant mass and i'm a bit chubby right now but can't wait to cut! also got a holiday in august and if my six pack isn't ready i'm going to be seriously pissed off. I'm following *anglos cutting diet.*
> 
> Yeh, boxing girl is a proper cunt, she should be removed from being a mod for sure. where are you lifts at numbers wise right now.


Anglos cutting diet?

TALK TO ME?


----------



## Twelvey

craigseventy said:


> oh shit yea, of course I remember you! yeh bulk for like two months, i've been using mutant mass and i'm a bit chubby right now but can't wait to cut! also got a holiday in august and if my six pack isn't ready i'm going to be seriously pissed off. I'm following anglos cutting diet.
> 
> Yeh, boxing girl is a proper cunt, she should be removed from being a mod for sure. where are you lifts at numbers wise right now.


Cool. Think I'll go for it. Mutant mass is horrendous for gas though isn't it? 
Defo, she does not have the right temperament for it. 
Don't know 1rm bit 5x5 I'm lifting 95kg on the bench, 110 on squats and 100 on deads? I've got a lot more to give on the squats and deads I think though, just taking it slow as not to injure my back.


----------



## Indigo Pab

craigseventy said:


> paaaaabbbbb you sexy fecker, how's it going.


You know how it is - different day, same irrefutable swag. I've realised that my nose doesn't look as nice from a sideways view as it does straight on, but that aside I'm good.

Yourself? Still a non-green version of the Incredible Hulk?


----------



## Wallet

craigseventy said:


> props to him then, even though I still think he is a bit of a twat. I'll probably stick around esb but purely for the anglo thread.
> Yea I was gutted, I couldn't persuade anyone to go down with me. I was bouncing about my room shadow boxing like a right moron, I haven't buzzed so much off a fight probably since the end of froch vs taylor. Froch is my favourite boxer, really really hoping they do froch vs kessler in nottingham!!, you hit the town after the fight?


Yeah, I really hope the Kessler fight gets made. No way they can do it at the same arena though. Demand would just be too much for it.

Nah, I was with my Dad so just had a quick pint after then headed home.


----------



## Twelvey

Macho_Grande said:


> Anglos cutting diet?
> 
> TALK TO ME?


Rice cakes, protein shakes with no carbs and fish and cottage cheese basically :deal 
Pretty brutal but it seems to have worked for Anglo


----------



## craigseventy

Wallet said:


> Yeah, I really hope the Kessler fight gets made. No way they can do it at the same arena though. Demand would just be too much for it.
> 
> Nah, I was with my Dad so just had a quick pint after then headed home.


 could have it at the footy ground? Not sure how many that holds, or how many the arena held.



Pabby said:


> You know how it is - different day, same irrefutable swag. I've realised that my nose doesn't look as nice from a sideways view as it does straight on, but that aside I'm good.
> 
> Yourself? Still a non-green version of the Incredible Hulk?


 the sideways view is a killer! but as long as its no froch nose, you will be ok
I'm like the hulks fat brother right now.



12downfor10 said:


> Cool. Think I'll go for it. Mutant mass is horrendous for gas though isn't it?
> Defo, she does not have the right temperament for it.
> Don't know 1rm bit 5x5 I'm lifting 95kg on the bench, 110 on squats and 100 on deads? I've got a lot more to give on the squats and deads I think though, just taking it slow as not to injure my back.


Good lifts! your dead will go up in no time if you want it to.
Yea mutant mass will give you the worst farts you have ever smelt thats for sure!



Macho_Grande said:


> Anglos cutting diet?
> 
> TALK TO ME?


8am -
2 sachets of quakers original flavoured oats with water.
Whey protein shake. (No carbs)
Small glass Grapefruit juice (Takes excess water out of your system)

10am -
4 rice cakes without salt
Whey protein shake. (No carbs)

12 -
1.5 chicken breasts (Steamed or grilled) (Can put a small amount of sweet chilli sauce or bbq sauce on)
1/4 cup of brown rice (bag of uncle bens brown rice should last you 4 days)
Handful of broccolli or green beans

2pm -

2 rice cakes without salt
Whey protein shake (No carbs)

5pm -

1 Small baked potato (No butter)
1 tin of tuna (Must be in spring water)
Handful of broccolli or green beans

Before bed
4 rice cakes
4 tablespoons of cottage cheese.

You must drink 3 x 1.5L bottles of water per day.

Do not drink milk
Do not add salt or sugar
Do not drink beer etc.
No red bull
No crap

*THIS SITE NEEDS A MULTI QUOTE!!!!*


----------



## antcull

It's got a multi quote, the little one to the right of 'reply with quote'. :good


----------



## craigseventy

BRILLIANT, could have saved myself ten minutes there!


----------



## Jay

craigseventy said:


> props to him then, even though I still think he is a bit of a twat.


:conf

I can promise you, 100% - whatever you think I did, or was doing around that time, is not true.


----------



## craigseventy

you were deffo kissing boxing girls arse! but you've redeemed yourself


----------



## Roe

Aw. Colin's "Check _Hooking_" thread is gone from ESB :-( Sad times.

Damn you beautiful Jenna! :twisted


----------



## Jay

You do realise that Jenna and Freddie are two COMPLETELY different people right?


----------



## Roe

I don't realise anything. 

Anyway I need some beauty sleep myself otherwise I'm never gonna have a chance with the lovely Jenna. Night anyone that's still on here. It's been a good day :hi:


----------



## ScouseLeader

If Primadonna Kool joins then as long as I'm a mod he's getting banned instantly.


----------



## Jay

ScouseLeader said:


> If Primadonna Kool joins then as long as I'm a mod he's getting banned instantly.


no


----------



## Lilo

"Welcome to our newest member: Graham Norton"

:lol:


----------



## dftaylor

ScouseLeader said:


> If Primadonna Kool joins then as long as I'm a mod he's getting banned instantly.


I really can't stand his rambling, abusive nonsense posts either. I would support him not being given thread starting rights at the very least.


----------



## dftaylor

12downfor10 said:


> I dunno, whatever a HTC cha cha uses. It keeps saying it wants to do a system update but it's a big download so I keep cancelling it until I can hook it up to some wi-fi. As I have a limited Internet allowance a month. I'll give it a whack tomorrow anyway.


I think it's 2.2. Either way it should be ok, if a little slow. If it upgrades to 2.3 then it will be better.


----------



## JamieC

Anyone think we should knock up some rankings? I don't mind having a go


----------



## Back to Bill

:hi: Morning Choi.


----------



## DanielJFiasco

JamieC said:


> Anyone think we should knock up some rankings? I don't mind having a go


I think we should sanction a CHB title. Somebody could draft one up on MS Paint and we could print them out and send them to the champions. It can't be any uglier than the commonwealth belt. It would be nice to establish a clear and definitive lineage. The only way you can lose the CHB belt is to literally have it nicked from you, or if it gets too sweaty and just rips.


----------



## Vano-irons

Morning Bill

Bad day for me today lads. The nan does in for a major operation this morning. They've already put her off twice and she has pretty much walked to the hospital today as demanded it. Old school east enter ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Back to Bill

Vano-irons said:


> Morning Bill
> 
> Bad day for me today lads. The nan does in for a major operation this morning. They've already put her off twice and she has pretty much walked to the hospital today as demanded it. Old school east enter ladies and gentlemen


Shit news mate, hope it all go's well for her, My nan still lives on the Isle of Dogs, she's exactly the same, I remember her kneeing a doctor in the bollocks before, I forget what over I think cancelled my Grandads throat operation? but I'll never forget it.


----------



## Flea Man

Lilo said:


> "Welcome to our newest member: Graham Norton"
> 
> :lol:


:rofl pissin' meself here


----------



## Grant

Vano-irons said:


> Morning Bill
> 
> Bad day for me today lads. The nan does in for a major operation this morning. They've already put her off twice and she has pretty much walked to the hospital today as demanded it. Old school east enter ladies and gentlemen


My thoughts are with her pal :good


----------



## Lilo

dftaylor said:


> I really can't stand his rambling, abusive nonsense posts either. I would support him not being given thread starting rights at the very least.


:lol:

Am I the only one who finds this funny? :


----------



## Twelvey

I'm on my HTC now and it seems fine, Saturday night will be the acid test though :yep


----------



## icemax

craigseventy said:


> *THIS SITE NEEDS A MULTI QUOTE!!!!*


To be fair that diet doesn't look that brutal........it could certainly be jigged around with to make it more interesting


----------



## dftaylor

Lilo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Am I the only one who finds this funny? :


What me, or PK? I'm no joke. none at all!


----------



## Lilo

dftaylor said:


> What me, or PK? I'm no joke. none at all!


:lol: "...abusive, rambling rants..."

There was this guy who used to go on about James Degale an awful lot on ESB...


----------



## Twelvey

Selling beer out of a back pack at the Coldplay concert today. I fucking hate crowds and Coldplay. Not my brightest moment when I took this job.


----------



## Vano-irons

Bill said:


> Shit news mate, hope it all go's well for her, My nan still lives on the Isle of Dogs, she's exactly the same, I remember her kneeing a doctor in the bollocks before, I forget what over I think cancelled my Grandads throat operation? but I'll never forget it.


:lol: yeah I can believe that mate. Thanks for the support :good



Grant said:


> My thoughts are with her pal :good


Cheers grant! :good


----------



## Back to Bill

Lilo said:


> :lol: "...abusive, rambling rants..."
> 
> There was this guy who used to go on about James Degale an awful lot on ESB...


:lol: df's rants about Degale is part of internet folklore.


----------



## dftaylor

Bill said:


> :lol: df's rants about Degale is part of internet folklore.


They were never rambling.  I actually don't dislike him that much. the reason I became a hater was because of the utterly overblown hype he got


----------



## Charliebigspuds

@craigseventy is that diet really good for losing bodyfat? It seems more than I eat currently. I'm not the greatest on what it when to eat admittedly.


----------



## Back to Bill

dftaylor said:


> They were never rambling.  I actually don't dislike him that much. the reason I became a hater was because of the utterly overblown hype he got


I can understand that, I dislike him because he's an arrogant cock, even that thing where he lifts his hand slowly and looks to god after he wins a fight, gets on my tits, I have to switch channels quickly until he's finished it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Vano-irons said:


> Morning Bill
> 
> Bad day for me today lads. The nan does in for a major operation this morning. They've already put her off twice and she has pretty much walked to the hospital today as demanded it. Old school east enter ladies and gentlemen


Sad to hear mate, hope everything goes smoothly for her :good


----------



## Sogoplayboy

12downfor10 said:


> Selling beer out of a back pack at the Coldplay concert today. I fucking hate crowds and Coldplay. Not my brightest moment when I took this job.


My thoughts are with you mate, at least the Metros are off so a lot more will be driving than would normally. And to be fair, two pints and I'd imagine a Coldplay fan would be on his arse!


----------



## Miguel2010

Ha, my alt K.O Kids how good a shot is Mayweathers "Check Hook" thread has gone, but K.O Kid has received no ban!


----------



## Miguel2010

Sogoplayboy said:


> My thoughts are with you mate, at least the Metros are off so a lot more will be driving than would normally. And to be fair, two pints and I'd imagine a Coldplay fan would be on his arse!


I knw 2 people who are going to that pile of shite....I said to em be careful you dont slash your wrists while you are there!


----------



## Twelvey

Miguel2010 said:


> Ha, my alt K.O Kids how good a shot is Mayweathers "Check Hook" thread has gone, but K.O Kid has received no ban!


I bumped a few check hook threads in the general just to rile the mods


----------



## Twelvey

Miguel2010 said:


> I knw 2 people who are going to that pile of shite....I said to em be careful you dont slash your wrists while you are there!


Slashing your wrists is far too passionate and involved activity for a Coldplay fan. Slowly losing the will to live and fading to gray is more likely


----------



## Sogoplayboy

Miguel2010 said:


> I knw 2 people who are going to that pile of shite....I said to em be careful you dont slash your wrists while you are there!


:rofl


----------



## Twelvey

Sogoplayboy said:


> My thoughts are with you mate, at least the Metros are off so a lot more will be driving than would normally. And to be fair, two pints and I'd imagine a Coldplay fan would be on his arse!


Aye that's true, it's not likely to be a rowdy crowd at least.


----------



## Roe

Coldplay are quality. Lay off them or I'll bring the axe out.


----------



## icemax

DanielJFiasco said:


> I think we should sanction a CHB title. Somebody could draft one up on MS Paint and we could print them out and send them to the champions. It can't be any uglier than the commonwealth belt. It would be nice to establish a clear and definitive lineage. *The only way you can lose the CHB belt is to literally have it nicked from you, or if it gets too sweaty and just rips*.


:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

Talking about PK , he's one of the most passionate posters you'll find , also offers reasoning to back up his views. Granted he goes a little off piste but I'd prefer him making threads opposed to half of the threads we are used to at ESB .

And what happened to a clean slate for all?

Also heard Defoe has left the Euro squad due to his father passing away.


----------



## Holmes

Well what a brilliant start to the day so far. Just been to Costa's for a coffee and walking back to the shop (working there whilst weather is poor) I noticed a United fan walking crab like, he was pissed as a cunt. Anyway we are walking down the road and a van drives passed and covered the fucker with dirty road water. Made my fucking day and I really mean that. Su-fucking-perb!!!

Morning Choi, ESB really has died, just posted there to say it's died. I won't miss that site one bit except for some of the genius sporadic posts and threads in the lounger. HMH/Jaycaz is a G, so to Locoroco, Lunny too but he's here. The Raoul Moat thread will always and I mean always stick in my head. Best ever thread imo. Posting rbr action as Raoul was being hunted. Highlight of teh thread was Gazza turning up with cans of stella and kfc. Turns out his agent was on holiday at the time and when he heard about Gazza turning up to help placate the situation, he had an heart-attack!

Back to point, if we can get CHB lounge kickingh with said characters + others then ESB will deplete. It's like digging to the body, you keep going and TIMBERRRRRRRRRRRRR (Naseem quote  ). As soon as the characters leave then it's only a matter of time before CHB takes over. 

BTW what's the craic with LongCount, not trying to stoke tension but it's Gary Barlow over him every single day of the week :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Longcount does get some good info and has knowledge , remember he broke Haye Chis weeks before it was announced!


----------



## 1st Contact

12downfor10 said:


> I bumped a few check hook threads in the general just to rile the mods


Funny thing is they can't exact filter out the words Check and Hook like they have done with others :hey


----------



## Flea Man

Coldplay are fucking awful.


----------



## Roe

1st Contact said:


> Funny thing is they can't exact filter out the words Check and Hook like they have done with others :hey


They'll have no words left soon :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOc has been quiet since the move! Hope he sticks around , or does he feel insecure without his 39,000 posts :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Has anyone invited that lad from Choi who just had numbers as his name, private school in London, was punch stat mad .


----------



## craigseventy

PK said himself that he fucks about too much to wind people up on esb, he said he is going to come over here today and keep this for his serious posts.

Looks like so many are coming over here, might plug it with the bunce video and receive my final ban.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Longcount does get some good info and has knowledge , remember he broke Haye Chis weeks before it was announced!


He has got some good knowledge I agree, his hearts in the right place too.

Gary provides many with a great service.

Both are at war so to speak and LC drove him off ESB with many Pro-Nelson haters. Just asking who's thinking what but hopefully they can co-exist.

Noon that United fan was wearing that old grey sharp top from back in the day, wouldn't except any better from Dudley people. Inbred fuckers :-(

Feeling super sorry for Hodgson. He's paying for not picking Carrick and Richards (they won't join team) and he's getting injuries left, right and centre. Still the press persist in hammering him yet I can't remember any manager ever being this unlucky so early into a campaign.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Flea Man said:


> Coldplay are fucking awful.


:deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Apparently Terry is a massive doubt now too! I read earlier he could miss the whole tournament. He has been unlucky but chosen odd picks really, but at least he's making his own choices instead of the select groups that other managers have been accused of. I feel he'd have been better off at the beginning saying the goal is 2014/2016 and this tournament will be part of the transition of the team, bleed in some young players whilst still remaining competitive. Wether the press would have accepted it , I don't know.

I had that grey shirt back in the day, remember the Southampton game when Fergie made them change at half time


----------



## Noonaldinho

And I reckon the forum may reach 200 by the weekend :good


----------



## craigseventy

Scottr is coming over here I think too, just hooked him up with a link, seems there are still a few over there that don't know the site.

EDIT: SCOTT CAN'T GET ON AND THIS IS WHAT IT SAID..

"This Websense category is filtered: Potentially Damaging Content"


----------



## dftaylor

craigseventy said:


> Scottr is coming over here I think too, just hooked him up with a link, seems there are still a few over there that don't know the site.
> 
> EDIT: SCOTT CAN'T GET ON AND THIS IS WHAT IT SAID..
> 
> "This Websense category is filtered: Potentially Damaging Content"


Is he accessing from work?


----------



## Bajingo

Strange. I can't see why a site like this would be blocked automatically.


----------



## dftaylor

Websense is evil. It might be configured to block combat sites.


----------



## Vano-irons

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Sad to hear mate, hope everything goes smoothly for her :good


Cheers BA :good


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Apparently Terry is a massive doubt now too! I read earlier he could miss the whole tournament. He has been unlucky but chosen odd picks really, but at least he's making his own choices instead of the select groups that other managers have been accused of. I feel he'd have been better off at the beginning saying the goal is 2014/2016 and this tournament will be part of the transition of the team, bleed in some young players whilst still remaining competitive. Wether the press would have accepted it , I don't know.
> 
> I had that grey shirt back in the day, remember the Southampton game when Fergie made them change at half time


The so called unlucky strip was it not?

Terry was picked because he's been in better form over the season than Ferdinand and had Roy dropped him (IMO not his choice, Fa's) then it looks like he thinks Terry is guilty. Rio needs to realise he hasn't figured for England and he's done at international level. His inclusion isn't up for debate as he isn't one for the future and is sliding pretty rapidly with injuries etc.


----------



## Holmes

This site worked slow as fuck just for about 20 mins?


----------



## craigseventy

dftaylor said:


> Is he accessing from work?


yeh, thats most likely why. He is going to try again when he gets home so i'm sure he will be on here tonight.


----------



## icemax

Noonaldinho said:


> Apparently Terry is a massive doubt now too! I read earlier he could miss the whole tournament. He has been unlucky but chosen odd picks really, but at least he's making his own choices instead of the select groups that other managers have been accused of. I feel he'd have been better off at the beginning saying the goal is 2014/2016 and this tournament will be part of the transition of the team, bleed in some young players whilst still remaining competitive. Wether the press would have accepted it , I don't know.
> 
> I had that grey shirt back in the day, remember the Southampton game when Fergie made them change at half time


I've got no sympathy at all for Hodgson...he had the opportunity to be radical and ballsed it up completely....he's supposed to be professional and be able to get it right, its what he's paid to do. He should have done what Stuart Lancaster did with the rugby union side and have a complete clearout, its paid off for that team


----------



## Macho_Grande

I am not sure what everyone is getting worked up about.

I hate Terry just as much as the next man, but Hodgson did the right thing. If you think the media circus is bad now regarding Ferdinand. It would have been 10 times worse had both Rio & Terry been picked.

It’s quite simple, Rio & Terry cant co-exist, and its been like that for a few years.

Hodgson had a decision to make, its was either one or the other. He picked Terry. Story over.

Regarding Richards and Carrick, there is allot of misinformation flying about.

Richards was asked to go on standby and refused. He was disappointed that Pearce phoned him and not Hodgson. He didn’t want to go on standby only to be jogged on at a later date. (He wasn’t to know Cahill would get injured)

Carrick had informed the FA months ago that he didn’t want to be considered for England if he was only going to be a bit part. No manager is going to guarantee Carrick a starting place, so Hodgson didn’t really have much choice but to exclude him from the 23 man squad & standby squad.

Rather than name a 23 man squad, Hodgson should have named a 30 man squad to see how things played out…. That’s how other managers did it in the past. Its never nice to know you are on standby, or you only made the squad by default.


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Ladies and gentleman, the CHB World title belt in all it's glory.


----------



## icemax

DanielJFiasco said:


> Ladies and gentleman, the CHB World title belt in all it's glory.


Excellent job.....it looks like you've spent some considerable amount of time on that....work of art


----------



## DanielJFiasco

icemax said:


> Excellent job.....it looks like you've spent some considerable amount of time on that....work of art


It took nearly ten minutes. But if a job is worth doing, it's worth doing right. If people are going to lust after this belt and put their lives on the line for it, then I had to give it my all in designing it. I definitely didn't rob an existing belt of google images and alter it in GIMP...


----------



## Flea Man

That's the WWF intercontinental belt ain't it?!? :lol:

I've let boranbkk, AlFrancis and VicJofre know...fingers crossed they might join!


----------



## Miguel2010

Roe said:


> Coldplay are quality. Lay off them or I'll bring the axe out.


Shame they never bring the axe out the melody loving borelords!!!!


----------



## craigseventy

DanielJFiasco said:


> Ladies and gentleman, the CHB World title belt in all it's glory.


that'll be my new avatar on esb in a minute.


----------



## Flea Man

They have no melodies. Martin's lyrics are the pinnacle of sixth form English pretentiousness.


----------



## Post Box

Teeto said:


> bring post box over here lads,





Teeto said:


> no love for post box, roe? Dam son





Teeto said:


> i know you're a fascist dictator roe, but please grant entry into these premises for post box





Roe said:


> I like post box. Whatever happened to Junito Jab as well? He was sound.





Teeto said:


> i dunno man, they're two of the soundest lads on esb, we need to get them here


Don't sweat it Roe, I made my own way here, you cunt.


----------



## Roe

:conf


----------



## Flea Man

Post Box is here :happy


----------



## Back to Bill

Flea Man said:


> That's the WWF intercontinental belt ain't it?!? :lol:
> 
> I've let boranbkk, AlFrancis and VicJofre know...fingers crossed they might join!


I saw the name AlFrancis on the users online bit earlier so I take it he's signed up?


----------



## icemax

DanielJFiasco said:


> It took nearly ten minutes. But if a job is worth doing, it's worth doing right. If people are going to lust after this belt and put their lives on the line for it, then I had to give it my all in designing it. I definitely didn't rob an existing belt of google images and alter it in GIMP...


:clap::good:clap:


----------



## Vano-irons

Who's post box?


----------



## Luf

just won a 23 man poker tourney at sky poker :good any of you guys play online?


----------



## Vano-irons

lufcrazy said:


> just won a 23 man poker tourney at sky poker :good any of you guys play online?


Nice one man.

I used to play a few years back. Went in for their weekly tournament (800 players?) and came in the top 20. I was 7th or 8th in chips until my computer crashed on me. Gutted.

I used to use PKR as well which was fun


----------



## Luf

Vano-irons said:


> Nice one man.
> 
> I used to play a few years back. Went in for their weekly tournament (800 players?) and came in the top 20. I was 7th or 8th in chips until my computer crashed on me. Gutted.
> 
> I used to use PKR as well which was fun


well this is the first time I've done online gambling in about 5 years (I hit a bad spot and became slightly addicted) but I just play low stake games now, I'm on the £1.10 tournaments they have, played 3 won 1 I think :lol:


----------



## 084

ScouseLeader said:


> If Primadonna Kool joins then as long as I'm a mod he's getting banned instantly.


ScouseLeader:happy:happy

Whats your beef with PK:think


----------



## ScouseLeader

Mexican_LP said:


> ScouseLeader:happy:happy
> 
> Whats your beef with PK:think


Sup, LP :good

I just can't stand him as a poster. He's probably a sound guy, but those fucking boring rants he posts about absolutely nothing and that wierd posting style of his just really gets on my nerves. He shouldn't post on forums, he's a tool who wastes words. Cannot be assed with him and his nonsense posts on here, 'legend' or not.


----------



## 084

ScouseLeader said:


> Sup, LP :good
> 
> I just can't stand him as a poster. He's probably a sound guy, but those fucking boring rants he posts about absolutely nothing and that wierd posting style of his just really gets on my nerves. He shouldn't post on forums, he's a tool who wastes words. Cannot be assed with him and his nonsense posts on here, 'legend' or not.


Fair do's mate, i think he could add something to the forum, when his threads take off they get every1 talking. Does it benifit the site the more posts/clicks or whatever or doesn't it make a difference


----------



## Indigo Pab

I assure you all that if Sports were to ban PK he would not be banned as a consequence. He would instead be bullied in Rob Palmer-esque fashion except to a far greater degree.

Ain't nobody touching PK, unless it's those at the top here. However they've already said PK is safe anyways.


----------



## Roe

PK will be fine.

"I like him."


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> Aw. Colin's "Check _Hooking_" thread is gone from ESB :-( Sad times.
> 
> Damn you beautiful Jenna! :twisted


And Colin got banned for it... :lol:


----------



## ScouseLeader

I can't believe this. Seriously. 

But whatever.


----------



## Indigo Pab

ScouseLeader said:


> I can't believe this. Seriously.
> 
> But whatever.


:lol: The fuck?

You're getting as bad as the rest of the forum for taking sarcasm to heart.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> And Colin got banned for it... :lol:


:-( Really?

:rofl


----------



## dftaylor

Pabby said:


> I assure you all that if Sports were to ban PK he would not be banned as a consequence. He would instead be bullied in Rob Palmer-esque fashion except to a far greater degree.
> 
> Ain't nobody touching PK, unless it's those at the top here. However they've already said PK is safe anyways.


I might leave then.


----------



## Wallet

Matthew Macklin staying in top shape...


----------



## Lilo

dftaylor said:


> I might leave then.


Don't be a huffy knickers man!


----------



## Mandanda

Does Slip know about this forum?. I can imagine him going back on ESB 'Guys where you at....'. Spitting mad knowledge to himself until the trolls join him.


----------



## dftaylor

Lilo said:


> Don't be a huffy knickers man!


I just wanted some attention...


----------



## Vano-irons

lufcrazy said:


> well this is the first time I've done online gambling in about 5 years (I hit a bad spot and became slightly addicted) but I just play low stake games now, I'm on the £1.10 tournaments they have, played 3 won 1 I think :lol:


Yeah I usually stick to the 1 and 2 dollar games as well. Its more enjoyable that way IMO. Even if I go to the casino, I only play 5 quid a hand blackjack.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Has anyone invited that lad from Choi who just had numbers as his name, private school in London, was punch stat mad .


I've not got an account anymore, someone should PM him.

His name is 1971791


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Mandanda said:


> Does Slip know about this forum?. I can imagine him going back on ESB 'Guys where you at....'. Spitting mad knowledge to himself until the trolls join him.


:rofl Can just imagine him posting gifs of Pernell Whitaker and then describing the subtleties to himself.


----------



## 1st Contact

Wallet said:


> And Colin got banned for it... :lol:


I called it, well not exactly but I'm laughing :lol:



1st Contact said:


> I'd laugh if he got banned for that thread:lol:


----------



## ScouseLeader

Pabby said:


> :lol: The fuck?
> 
> You're getting as bad as the rest of the forum for taking sarcasm to heart.


It's not easy to tell when it's sarcasm.

Particularly when everyone here has a hard on for that fool PK.

You wouldn't see me posting in the brit forum on here much if he joined up.


----------



## Indigo Pab

ScouseLeader said:


> It's not easy to tell when it's sarcasm.
> 
> Particularly when everyone here has a hard on for that fool PK.
> 
> You wouldn't see me posting in the brit forum on here much if he joined up.


I would _never_ bully my dude. Sarcasm is not even thinly-veiled in that sense.:bart

But you know we've been instructed that ''everybody gets a chance''. At least PK can be funny(I find him funny 99% of the time to be honest), I'd be far more inclined to lube up a banstick for the likes of Lirva, Hammers(the non-stop TV thread dude), Black2023, or Earl-Hickey than PK. He doesn't even post that often, and he said he'd stick to ESB for the most part and rarely venture over here anyways.


----------



## Mandanda

DanielJFiasco said:


> :rofl Can just imagine him posting gifs of Pernell Whitaker and then describing the subtleties to himself.


:rofl Yep i can imagine him settling for debate with Livra. Better then Irononsense the Kenyan with HIV.


----------



## Jay

ScouseLeader said:


> It's not easy to tell when it's sarcasm.
> 
> Particularly when everyone here has a hard on for that fool PK.
> 
> You wouldn't see me posting in the brit forum on here much if he joined up.


That's your call. This isn't ESB.

Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE is welcome. It's a tabula rasa, and once I've finished defining fair rules (which anyone is welcome to disagree with/discuss with me/admin team) - everyone will be held to the same standard, whether your a respected esb poster with 30k posts and much loved, a complete and utter boxing/forum newbie, or someone hated across boxing community.

If you don't agree with a certain poster - add him to ignore list, or just ignore his contributions yourself. I don't necessarily agree, or even like so much everyone on here (I have no examples that I can think of - but potentially that can, and may well be the case), I'm sure there are tons who can say the same for me - yet I'm not about to throw my teddy out of the pram, or kick up a storm.

Like Buncey said - this is an adult, more mature place - so let's move forward with that direction and attitude in mind.

Forum structure, and team management is coming very soon - and I'll be asking people to vote for their preferred mods. There are still tons of developments, and some experienced guys, with lots of value being brought on board. I've had lots of offers to take this site far beyond my initial expectations, which was just a forum for disgruntled ESB'ers to hang out without fear of persecution.

So far all I need are people to keep posting the same quality material we had for the first 6 days! :good


----------



## Indigo Pab

Slip's gone on another sabbatical because he's having a kid I would imagine. If someone drops him a message I'm sure he'll come over at some point.


----------



## Bryn

Supermanintights said:


> That's your call. This isn't ESB.
> 
> Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE is welcome. It's a tabula rasa, and once I've finished defining fair rules (which anyone is welcome to disagree with/discuss with me/admin team) - everyone will be held to the same standard, whether your a respected esb poster with 30k posts and much loved, a complete and utter boxing/forum newbie, or someone hated across boxing community.
> 
> If you don't agree with a certain poster - add him to ignore list, or just ignore his contributions yourself. I don't necessarily agree, or even like so much everyone on here (I have no examples that I can think of - but potentially that can, and may well be the case), I'm sure there are tons who can say the same for me - yet I'm not about to throw my teddy out of the pram, or kick up a storm.
> 
> Like Buncey said - this is an adult, more mature place - so let's move forward with that direction and attitude in mind.
> 
> Forum structure, and team management is coming very soon - and I'll be asking people to vote for their preferred mods. There are still tons of developments, and some experienced guys, with lots of value being brought on board. I've had lots of offers to take this site far beyond my initial expectations, which was just a forum for disgruntled ESB'ers to hang out without fear of persecution.
> 
> So far all I need are people to keep posting the same quality material we had for the first 6 days! :good


:clap: :happy


----------



## ScouseLeader

Pabby said:


> I would _never_ bully my dude. Sarcasm is not even thinly-veiled in that sense.:bart
> 
> But you know we've been instructed that ''everybody gets a chance''. At least PK can be funny(I find him funny 99% of the time to be honest), I'd be far more inclined to lube up a banstick for the likes of Lirva, Hammers(the non-stop TV thread dude), Black2023, or Earl-Hickey than PK. He doesn't even post that often, and he said he'd stick to ESB for the most part and rarely venture over here anyways.


I hope we get to stay on as mods. I know Roe and Bajingo are stealing all the glory but I can't see the downside to having regular posters who frequent all of the forums staying on as moderators to move the odd thread and pick off trolls and idiots.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Supermanintights said:


> That's your call. This isn't ESB.
> 
> Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE is welcome. It's a tabula rasa, and once I've finished defining fair rules (which anyone is welcome to disagree with/discuss with me/admin team) - everyone will be held to the same standard, whether your a respected esb poster with 30k posts and much loved, a complete and utter boxing/forum newbie, or someone hated across boxing community.
> 
> If you don't agree with a certain poster - add him to ignore list, or just ignore his contributions yourself. I don't necessarily agree, or even like so much everyone on here (I have no examples that I can think of - but potentially that can, and may well be the case), I'm sure there are tons who can say the same for me - yet I'm not about to throw my teddy out of the pram, or kick up a storm.
> 
> Like Buncey said - this is an adult, more mature place - so let's move forward with that direction and attitude in mind.
> 
> Forum structure, and team management is coming very soon - and I'll be asking people to vote for their preferred mods. There are still tons of developments, and some experienced guys, with lots of value being brought on board. I've had lots of offers to take this site far beyond my initial expectations, which was just a forum for disgruntled ESB'ers to hang out without fear of persecution.
> 
> So far all I need are people to keep posting the same quality material we had for the first 6 days! :good


Alright, fair enough.

It's not as though I'm gonna take affirmative action and start banning people left right and centre for the short time I'm a mod, I just feel that if you want a 'mature' forum, having posters who really, don't contribute much at all to debate on the boards and are more like subtle trolls isn't really the way forward.

Whatevs.


----------



## Roe

ScouseLeader said:


> I hope we get to stay on as mods. I know Roe and Bajingo are stealing all the glory but I can't see the downside to having regular posters who frequent all of the forums staying on as moderators to move the odd thread and pick off trolls and idiots.


Ultimately it's up to Jay but yeah, I'd be more than happy to have plenty of moderators as long as they're sensible :good

In terms of getting rid of trolls, stupid posts etc. I'd personally be more than happy for the moderators here to be trigger happy on some of the things like PKs silly threads, Colin asking too many stupid questions etc. I'd like quantity and quality at the same time.



> I know Roe and Bajingo are stealing all the glory


:lol: :conf


----------



## Macho_Grande

What about Flea? Has he crossed over?


----------



## Jay

ScouseLeader said:


> Alright, fair enough.
> 
> It's not as though I'm gonna take affirmative action and start banning people left right and centre for the short time I'm a mod, I just feel that if you want a 'mature' forum, having posters who really, don't contribute much at all to debate on the boards and are more like subtle trolls isn't really the way forward.
> 
> Whatevs.


There are two trails of thought here, and I'm not sure both are unrelated.

1. If this grows on the scale that we're potentially looking at - start hitting ESB size etc. It's going to be near impossible to moderate to that level, without basically just being far too over zealous. To recognise quality debate, we need lower quality debate. People will learn and improve, or they won't and troll.

this leads to 2. I have no problem with anyone joining, but trolls, people who are anti-debate, and people who bring no value, but actually the opposite aren't really welcome - and then they'll be dealt with accordingly, and fairly. But if CHB is going to be done right - I can't afford to be prejudiced towards anyone. Which is why I have to have an "all is welcome" approach, and let everyone move forward on their own merit. I think personally, that many general posters from ESB could be euthanised, and the world be a better place. They're still welcome here until they prove that they're not contributing value.

I'm not picking sides. I'm simply playing the tabula rasa card until someone proves otherwise. Right now, no one has proven otherwise.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Whether or not this has a negative impact on my ''votes'' or not I don't know, but I'll say it anyways.

If someone like Hammers(it doesn't necessarily have to be the same guy) signs up and starts making 10 threads a week all related to TV, I'm moving his/her threads into Wallet's official one and probably going to PM him/her telling them to ease up. Likewise if an AIDS-ridden malfunctioned robot like Black2023 signs up and not only spouts utter nonsense, but selects certain posters to follow around the entire forum asking to meet him(and all that other weird shit he was doing), and making threads in the boxing sub-forums about who the best poster is(usually directly involving whoever he's stalking), he's _at least_ getting a warning. Again, likewise if somebody like Earl-Hickey were to show up and start making those ''I hope Froch beats Ward to death posts'', they will be _very_ lucky to come off with just a warning.

I'm all for giving people chances, but I don't have much tolerance for those kind of posters. If you want a mature forum it should be mature across the board and not only be the case for mods/admin. I've already said it's very unlikely I'd ever ban someone on their first offence unless it's VERY extreme, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't let them know that they need to cop on to themselves.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Supermanintights said:


> There are two trails of thought here, and I'm not sure both are unrelated.
> 
> 1. If this grows on the scale that we're potentially looking at - start hitting ESB size etc. It's going to be near impossible to moderate to that level, without basically just being far too over zealous. To recognise quality debate, we need lower quality debate. People will learn and improve, or they won't and troll.
> 
> this leads to 2. I have no problem with anyone joining, but trolls, people who are anti-debate, and people who bring no value, but actually the opposite aren't really welcome - and then they'll be dealt with accordingly, and fairly. But if CHB is going to be done right - I can't afford to be prejudiced towards anyone. Which is why I have to have an "all is welcome" approach, and let everyone move forward on their own merit. I think personally, that many general posters from ESB could be euthanised, and the world be a better place. They're still welcome here until they prove that they're not contributing value.
> 
> I'm not picking sides. I'm simply playing the tabula rasa card until someone proves otherwise. Right now, no one has proven otherwise.


What would you do with a CHB equivalent of someone like China Hand Joe or Cut Me Mick? Would you ban them. I know I certainly would. Even if China Hand Joe is a legend, he just trolls (or is retarded, either is a bannable offence). I don't know what you'd do, Jay, but IMO to have a really top quality forum we can't have those kind of posters who even though they're not spamming or antagonising, they bring nothing in terms of sensible debate to the forum.

I think we share a different ethos, not that I disagree with your idea. I mean, you're running this place so it's up to you.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Pabby said:


> Whether or not this has a negative impact on my ''votes'' or not I don't know, but I'll say it anyways.
> 
> If someone like Hammers(it doesn't necessarily have to be the same guy) signs up and starts making 10 threads a week all related to TV, I'm moving his/her threads into Wallet's official one and probably going to PM him/her telling them to ease up. Likewise if an AIDS-ridden malfunctioned robot like Black2023 signs up and not only spouts utter nonsense, but selects certain posters to follow around the entire forum asking to meet him(and all that other weird shit he was doing), and making threads in the boxing sub-forums about who the best poster is(usually directly involving whoever he's stalking), he's _at least_ getting a warning. Again, likewise if somebody like Earl-Hickey were to show up and start making those ''I hope Froch beats Ward to death posts'', they will be _very_ lucky to come off with just a warning.
> 
> I'm all for giving people chances, but I don't have much tolerance for those kind of posters. If you want a mature forum it should be mature across the board and not only be the case for mods/admin. I've already said it's very unlikely I'd ever ban someone on their first offence unless it's VERY extreme, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't let them know that they need to cop on to themselves.


I agree with all of this.


----------



## Roe

I have an idea that for each forum there be a sub forum full of any spam/shit threads that get made. Might not be popular because it'd likely piss off the posters who get their shit moved there but it'd definitely help clear up junk and keep the pages full of quality.

I have to agree with Pabs and Sports here but will admit it is a fine line.


----------



## Wallet

CHJ is a legend, Cut Me Mick is a spastic.


----------



## Jay

ScouseLeader said:


> What would you do with a CHB equivalent of someone like China Hand Joe or Cut Me Mick? Would you ban them. I know I certainly would. Even if China Hand Joe is a legend, he just trolls (or is retarded, either is a bannable offence). I don't know what you'd do, Jay, but IMO to have a really top quality forum we can't have those kind of posters who even though they're not spamming or antagonising, they bring nothing in terms of sensible debate to the forum.
> 
> I think we share a different ethos, not that I disagree with your idea. I mean, you're running this place so it's up to you.


CHJ is amusing, and I think he shows more intelligence in his posts than people realise.

CMM - I don't see the problem people have with him, he's more banter oriented

But I think they'd bring more value to a forum than someone like "Sunn", "Devildoc", "Pejevan" (I don't mean to choose 3 posters who're die hard fans of pacquaio, but it's easy to recognise them as being completely unreasonable bringing no value) - however, they're still welcome until they take that value away.

But it's drawing the line between Free-For-All and censorship if a post/attitude/pov isn't agreed with. It's a really tough balance, one that I have to find, and that everyone/vast majority has to agree with that it's the fairest way.

There will be warnings, there will be bans.

Maturity isn't a requirement per se - you can't force anyone to be "mature", I don't want to have a forum either where everyone is far too respectful to the point it's just silly. Nearly everyone knows the balance of what is expected, respected and accepted for a decent forum. Any forum of any decent size will have it's village idiots, and have the pompous prats - that's obvious, and I'm not even going to try and stamp it all out, but it's about finding that balance where it's taken too far.


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Roe said:


> I have an idea that for each forum there be a sub forum full of any spam/shit threads that get made. Might not be popular because it'd likely piss off the posters who get their shit moved there but it'd definitely help clear up junk and keep the pages full of quality.
> 
> I have to agree with Pabs and Sports here but will admit it is a fine line.


I agree with that. Give people a chance, but if they are consistently shit, relegate their threads to the championship. Keep the main forum as the premiership. It gives these people something to aim for!

I think we can all play our part by not bumping shit threads and rising to trollers. At the end of the day, the likes of Hammers only profited at ESB because we all went into the thread and called him a knob for starting yet another thread. I don't come here to argue with retards, so if somebody is trolling or looking to ruin good threads I'll personally just ignore them.


----------



## Danny

@ScouseLeader

Not about stealing thunder mate, that's not the way it works. Roe and Baj have made sizeable contributions that have been much appreciated. We needed people to chip in with work for what is a community site and they obliged because it's been a massive team effort, it's not about people trying to chirp in and get brownie points.

As for the mod talk, that's not up to the higher powers any more than it is up to every registered member we have. Mods are the collective choice of the people and not down to any one individual.


----------



## ScouseLeader

TommyV said:


> @ScouseLeader
> 
> Not about stealing thunder mate, that's not the way it works. Roe and Baj have made sizeable contributions that have been much appreciated. We needed people to chip in with work for what is a community site and they obliged because it's been a massive team effort, it's not about people trying to chirp in and get brownie points.


Jeeeez.

I was being sarcastic, it was more of a compliment than anything else. In the sense that Roe and Bajingo are stealing thunder by being some of the best contributors thus far with what they've done for the site, compared to the other mods (me, you, Pabs and Lunny) who really haven't done as much as them.


----------



## Roe

:lol: You're all legends. Adios for now.


----------



## Wallet

ScouseLeader said:


> Jeeeez.
> 
> I was being sarcastic, it was more of a compliment than anything else. In the sense that Roe and Bajingo are stealing thunder by being some of the best contributors thus far with what they've done for the site, compared to the other mods (me, you, Pabs and Lunny) who really haven't done as much as them.


I don't even get a mention. :conf


----------



## ScouseLeader

Wallet said:


> I don't even get a mention. :conf


That's how bad a mod you are :-(

I jest, Wallet, you're without a doubt doing a better job than me or Lunny who've been abysmal thus far.


----------



## Teeto

Post Box said:


> Don't sweat it Roe, I made my own way here, you cunt.


the legend has returned, this is for you






bitches getting smacked up


----------



## Danny

ScouseLeader said:


> That's how bad a mod you are :-(
> 
> I jest, Wallet, you're without a doubt doing a better job than me or Lunny who've been abysmal thus far.


Lunny has worked pretty closely with me actually and done some good work.


----------



## Bryn

The only posts that annoy me properly are the spamming video ones that crash the page on my phone. As far as trolls and mongs go I can handle that its all part and parcel of any forum...except Boxrec, and nobody wants to use Boxrec.

Personally, I would never want to be a mod, it makes this place more of a chore. Like working for free. Also, some people who become moderators turn into massive dick heads. Not mentioning any names. :yep


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> The only posts that annoy me properly are the spamming video ones that crash the page on my phone. As far as trolls and mongs go I can handle that its all part and parcel of any forum...except Boxrec, and nobody wants to use Boxrec.
> 
> Personally, I would never want to be a mod, it makes this place more of a chore. Like working for free. Also, some people who become moderators turn into massive dick heads. Not mentioning any names. :yep


:conf

BTW - incase people haven't noticed, voting is now open - see the announcements/pm's.


----------



## Teeto

I've been happy with CHB the way it is, I don't know why we're having a vote on mods, I hope this isn't going to be a case of it wasn't broke so why did we try to fix it

I voted in private, and not in public like a moron!


----------



## Teeto

ok I just had my post edited, haha my mistake, sorry Jay, I wasn't thinking there my man



let me say this then, i'm starting a campaign, Post Box for mod


----------



## Post Box

Untainted technique. The reaction of the woman in orange makes it seem she's mind controlling the one in white to attack the bloke on some professor xavier swag.


----------



## Jay

:rofl

Could have bet everything you'd have done that


----------



## Teeto

Post Box said:


> Untainted technique. The reaction of the woman in orange makes it seem she's mind controlling the one in white to attack the bloke on some professor xavier swag.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## dkos

Will this MOD vote have an affect on the current ones? I think it is fine as it is TBH, so I hope none of those guys get ousted.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> The only posts that annoy me properly are the spamming video ones that crash the page on my phone.


You mean like the mong you invited on here? :lol:


----------



## Post Box

Teeto said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


It was only yesterday that I was listening to a couple of your old tracks on soundcloud after stumbling across an old bookmark, was gonna drop you a PM on ESB but then I heard about this. Was kinda freaked out literally everyones just on here, thought everyone had moved on with other shit.


----------



## ScouseLeader

dkos said:


> Will this MOD vote have an affect on the current ones? I think it is fine as it is TBH, so I hope none of those guys get ousted.


Tell that to Jay. The chances of me staying on as mod are about the same as - And I'll quote Boris Johnson here - As me being reincarnated as a plum.


----------



## Graham Norton

dkos said:


> Will this MOD vote have an affect on the current ones? I think it is fine as it is TBH, so I hope none of those guys get ousted.


The previous mods are no longer mods, that was always temporary although I agree that many of them would be good choices to continue.


----------



## Teeto

Post Box said:


> It was only yesterday that I was listening to a couple of your old tracks on soundcloud after stumbling across an old bookmark, was gonna drop you a PM on ESB but then I heard about this. Was kinda freaked out literally everyones just on here, thought everyone had moved on with other shit.


sweet, all that stuff is gunna be re-done next week, got 9 new tracks in the works you might like too lad. Mixtape/Demotape coming this month


----------



## ScouseLeader

I was a great mod.


----------



## Post Box

Teeto said:


> sweet, all that stuff is gunna be re-done next week, got 9 new tracks in the works you might like too lad. Mixtape/Demotape coming this month


Good stuff, was wondering why there was no new uploads. You still at that voluntary job?


----------



## Macho_Grande

These notifications about voting for a MOD.

Are we just supposed to reply with a name?


----------



## Wiirdo

Hahaha fucking chuffed that that poets I studied came up on my English exam.


----------



## Teeto

Post Box said:


> Good stuff, was wondering why there was no new uploads. You still at that voluntary job?


yeah laa, I had the job centre giving me loads of shit, saying that they won't pay me anymore if I continue volunteering, but my boss got it all sorted (long story cut short) and they're allowing me
to do it for the next 8 weeks now without hassling me to get a regular job. Its only the past two weeks that he's got me doing accounts for clients. I've been doing other stuff like payroll, VAT returns etc for ages for him before that. I've basically had to do a load of donkey work before he gave me any of the experience which I want, it was proper depressing for ages, but I stuck at it and now things are looking up, I've basically got 8 weeks now of straight accounting and getting experience, then I either leave or he gives me a job, but either way he'll give me a reference and my CV will be full of different types of accounting experience. Like Ghostface told you, going through the struggle.

What you been up to yourself muthafucka?


----------



## Graham Norton

Macho_Grande said:


> These notifications about voting for a MOD.
> 
> Are we just supposed to reply with a name?


up to 5 names in order of preference.


----------



## Macho_Grande

Graham Norton said:


> up to 5 names in order of preference.


How can I vote without seeing a manifesto??

Think I might swerve it.


----------



## scrappylinks

I can't wait to be a mod

Vote for me, Macho_Grande. Vote for me 5 times.


----------



## Graham Norton

Macho_Grande said:


> How can I vote without seeing a manifesto??
> 
> Think I might swerve it.


It's completely optional, but if there are posters you know who you think would do a good job you can suggest them.


----------



## Macho_Grande

I like the idea of having 2 tier thread boards.

I like to make silly threads like:

Who's more G, Bradley Snr or Uncle Roger...... I wouldn't have a problem with this being chucked into a spam or "Div1" board


----------



## Macho_Grande

scrappylinks said:


> I can't wait to be a mod
> 
> Vote for me, Macho_Grande. Vote for me 5 times.


If you agree to clamp down on Pactards who say..... "Floyd needs to take the VADA test" I'll vote for you


----------



## Teeto

Macho_Grande said:


> How can I vote without seeing a manifesto??
> 
> Think I might swerve it.


Post Box for Mod

Post Box is the only mod for you, my friend. Nobody else represents what is right and just, fucks orcas, and keeps things fresh, in the same vein as The Post Box, i.e the man to deliver peace and prosperity to Checkhookboxing. Vote for Post Box if you want the right delivery.


----------



## scrappylinks

If you made those threads, Macho_Grande, I'd mod them. I'd mod them with MY LIFE.


----------



## Post Box

Teeto said:


> yeah laa, I had the job centre giving me loads of shit, saying that they won't pay me anymore if I continue volunteering, but my boss got it all sorted (long story cut short) and they're allowing me
> to do it for the next 8 weeks now without hassling me to get a regular job. Its only the past two weeks that he's got me doing accounts for clients. I've been doing other stuff like payroll, VAT returns etc for ages for him before that. I've basically had to do a load of donkey work before he gave me any of the experience which I want, it was proper depressing for ages, but I stuck at it and now things are looking up, I've basically got 8 weeks now of straight accounting and getting experience, then I either leave or he gives me a job, but either way he'll give me a reference and my CV will be full of different types of accounting experience. Like Ghostface told you, going through the struggle.
> 
> What you been up to yourself muthafucka?


Nice one man, when you put the work in it will always come good in the end. I broke my laptop when all the bannings went down (not in an attempt to avenge everyone :lol so I was just putting mad work in at college, just my luck to get a new one when I'm on my last month of the course with about 15 assignments due, blah.

Check- hook (soz) my post in the hip hop thread, I was gonna post it in here but Wallets a mod now :lol:.


----------



## scrappylinks

Macho_Grande said:


> If you agree to clamp down on Pactards who say..... "Floyd needs to take the VADA test" I'll vote for you


Pactards will be shown LITERALLY 0 MERCY.


----------



## Teeto

Post Box said:


> Nice one man, when you put the work in it will always come good in the end. I broke my laptop when all the bannings went down (not in an attempt to avenge everyone :lol so I was just putting mad work in at college, just my luck to get a new one when I'm on my last month of the course with about 15 assignments due, blah.
> 
> Check my post in the hip hop thread, I was gonna post it in here but Wallets a mod now :lol:.


haha I saw it lad, I replied

don't be wasting study time on here lad, I've been there, fuck that, good luck with the assignments Broner


----------



## Miguel2010

I wish not to be a MOD I am already a MOD and have previously done work for the MOD.

Get your bonce round that one gents!


----------



## Macho_Grande

scrappylinks said:


> Pactards will be shown LITERALLY 0 MERCY.


Scrappy, you get my vote. So does Post Box.

Good work.


----------



## Vano-irons

My choice for lead Mod:










Anyway, the UK open (darts) is starting now


----------



## Wallet

Post Box said:


> Check- hook (soz) my post in the hip hop thread, I was gonna post it in here but Wallets a mod now :lol:.


:horse


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Is there a list of posters who want to be Mods? I don't want to vote for people who don't want to mod, if you know what I mean, so if there are any nominations I'll have a sort through. Right now the only nailed down one I've got is ScouseLeader, and that's only so he gets reincarnated as a plum! :lol:


----------



## scrappylinks

Vano-irons said:


> My choice for lead Mod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the UK open (darts) is starting now


If I was mod I'd have had the darts start sooner for you, VI.


----------



## Vano-irons

scrappylinks said:


> If I was mod I'd have had the darts start sooner for you, VI.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> You mean like the mong you invited on here? :lol:


I didn't invite him on here, but I was immensely happy when he signed up....until you fuckers started banning him for NO REASON! (@Bajingo, I'm looking at you.)

:horse


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I didn't invite him on here, but I was immensely happy when he signed up....until you fuckers started banning him for NO REASON! (@Bajingo, I'm looking at you.)
> 
> :horse


His original account isn't banned.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> His original account isn't banned.


Awesome.

What is his original account? Trout Mask?


----------



## doug.ie

i dunno who to vote for....who wants it ??
i fear for my own prospects as most posters i dont think know me too well, as i was hidden away most of the time in ESB classic....i'd be on here a lot and would be fair..that help my chances any ??


----------



## ScouseLeader

DanielJFiasco said:


> Is there a list of posters who want to be Mods? I don't want to vote for people who don't want to mod, if you know what I mean, so if there are any nominations I'll have a sort through. Right now the only nailed down one I've got is ScouseLeader, and that's only so he gets reincarnated as a plum! :lol:


:lol:

I can't imagine life as a plum, but I'm ready and willing to find out if you catch my drift :hey


----------



## scrappylinks

DanielJFiasco said:


> Is there a list of posters who want to be Mods? I don't want to vote for people who don't want to mod, if you know what I mean, so if there are any nominations I'll have a sort through.


Hello



doug.ie said:


> i dunno who to vote for....who wants it ??


Hello


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Awesome.
> 
> What is his original account? Trout Mask?


Aye. :horse


----------



## gasman

I have cast my five votes, sorted.


----------



## Bajingo

Bryn said:


> I didn't invite him on here, but I was immensely happy when he signed up....until you fuckers started banning him for NO REASON! (@Bajingo, I'm looking at you.)
> 
> :horse


All I did was get rid of his alts after he'd previously been spamming with them. :conf If he wants to come back as Trout Mask he can.


----------



## Wickio

Can I vote for Flea Man five times?


----------



## Bryn

Bajingo said:


> All I did was get rid of his alts after he'd previously been spamming with them. :conf If he wants to come back as Trout Mask he can.


Nice one. Cheers. :good



Wickio said:


> Can I vote for Flea Man five times?


I did. :yep


----------



## dftaylor

If you take back.your votes and choose me ten times then you'd have me. And I am totally corrupt.


----------



## scrappylinks

Bryn said:


> I did. :yep


bro..


----------



## Back to Bill

My votes are in. :horse


----------



## Noonaldinho

Do we PM votes to Bryn :think


----------



## doug.ie

scrappylinks said:


> Hello
> 
> Hello


ok...you're on my list

er...can we discuss voting, or is this like big brother ?...dont want to get banned like nasty nick did


----------



## scrappylinks

I wouldn't. I heard a rumour that a couple of the other candidates who are not me are planning to ban anyone who didn't vote for them if they get elected.

I don't want to say there's no smoke without fire but a blind squirrel does find a nut twice a day.


----------



## Bryn

Woah man, voting is private, 'course I gave you a vote man, it's in the post, serious dude. It's done.


----------



## Roe

I put my votes in asking for you all to be mods. If Jay doesn't allow that.. I'll use the permissions I've still got at the moment to ban him and change all of your rights.


----------



## scrappylinks

Bryn said:


> Woah man, voting is private, 'course I gave you a vote man, it's in the post, serious dude. It's done.


----------



## unorthodox

i'll be honest, i cant for the life of me be assed voting...


----------



## Wiirdo

On The Roe better be coming soon.


----------



## Dan684

Queers


----------



## Bryn

unorthodox said:


> i'll be honest, i cant for the life of me be assed voting...


Ooooooh, you 'ard bastard.


----------



## Roe

Wiirdo said:


> On The Roe better be coming soon.


:yep

I'm gonna ask Jenna to co-host with me if she'd like.

Coincidentally, Jay's facebook status just changed to "I like the way cock feels in my mouth" and the post was liked by the lovely Jenna herself :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

It should've just been left the way it was, in my opinion.

There's like, I dunno, 8/9 of us who were admins originally. Just give the people who deserve to be admins that title and leave everybody left over as mods would be my way of doing it. Not that I'm looking to be a mod or anything, I'll do the job if I'm voted in but I'm really not arsed. I just hope Sports makes the cut so he doesn't commit E-suicide.


----------



## Teeto

Pabby said:


> It should've just been left the way it was, in my opinion.
> 
> There's like, I dunno, 8/9 of us who were admins originally. Just give the people who deserve to be admins that title and leave everybody left over as mods would be my way of doing it. Not that I'm looking to be a mod or anything, I'll do the job if I'm voted in but I'm really not arsed. I just hope Sports makes the cut so he doesn't commit E-suicide.


:deal:deal:deal:deal:deal


----------



## Roe

Pabby said:


> It should've just been left the way it was, in my opinion.
> 
> There's like, I dunno, 8/9 of us who were admins originally. Just give the people who deserve to be admins that title and leave everybody left over as mods would be my way of doing it. Not that I'm looking to be a mod or anything, I'll do the job if I'm voted in but I'm really not arsed. I just hope Sports makes the cut so he doesn't commit E-suicide.


That's how I would've done it as well tbh.


----------



## unorthodox

Bryn said:


> Ooooooh, you 'ard bastard.












*FISTICUFFS!!*


----------



## ScouseLeader

Exactly Pabs.

You know who would have disagreed with it staying that way? Absolutely nobody. 

Well except one person, cough# Iron Fist Joe#cough. But I suppose it's his site, so it's up to him.


----------



## Wiirdo

Pabby said:


> It should've just been left the way it was, in my opinion.
> 
> There's like, I dunno, 8/9 of us who were admins originally. Just give the people who deserve to be admins that title and leave everybody left over as mods would be my way of doing it. Not that I'm looking to be a mod or anything, I'll do the job if I'm voted in but I'm really not arsed. I just hope Sports makes the cut so he doesn't commit E-suicide.


:deal



ScouseLeader said:


> Exactly Pabs.
> 
> You know who would have disagreed with it staying that way? Absolutely nobody.
> 
> Well except one person, cough# Iron Fist Joe#cough. But I suppose it's his site, so it's up to him.


:lol::lol::****


----------



## Bryn

unorthodox said:


> *FISTICUFFS!!*


:yep :good


----------



## doug.ie

i've brought half of me facebook pals* in here with me....lets see how many of the fookers remember me now in my hour of need.



*all 3 of them.


----------



## antcull

Keep getting this message when trying to view the 2nd page of this thread.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?253-Prospects-from-around-the-world.....



> You don't have permission to access /showthread.php on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request


Same for everyone else or just me?


----------



## doug.ie

same for me too fella


----------



## Wiirdo

Actually getting it as well.


----------



## Flea Man

Get it a fair bit when trying to open threads to be honest!


----------



## Vano-irons

antcull said:


> Keep getting this message when trying to view the 2nd page of this thread.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?253-Prospects-from-around-the-world.....
> 
> Same for everyone else or just me?


That's the only time it's happened to me


----------



## Vano-irons

In other news CHB now has 180 members! And I'm watching darts. That's right, CHB has onnnnnnnnnne huuuuuundred and eiiiiigggghhhttty members.


----------



## Back to Bill

Vano-irons said:


> In other news CHB now has 180 members! And I'm watching darts. That's right, CHB has onnnnnnnnnne huuuuuundred and eiiiiigggghhhttty members.


I've just read your location. :rofl


----------



## Vano-irons

Bill said:


> I've just read your location. :rofl


:ibutt


----------



## NO MAS

Fuck Manure...


----------



## 084

:happy:happy:happy


----------



## Vano-irons

No Mas :happy


----------



## Flea Man

Amazon offered me 60 quid for my Sam Langford book.


----------



## Flea Man

NO MAS said:


> Fuck Manure...


I've just tweeted you


----------



## Vano-irons

Flea Man said:


> Amazon offered me 60 quid for my Sam Langford book.


Wow. I got it for Xmas for 28


----------



## ScouseLeader

Why is the character limit for posts only 11000? That's disgusting. Pissed off with that.


----------



## dftaylor

ScouseLeader said:


> Why is the word limit for posts only 11000 words? That's disgusting. Pissed off with that.


Yeah, fuck it - let's go back to ESB. They knew how to let you ramble endlessly while filling posts with emoticons and random gifs. Then BAN you for the privilege.

In fairness though, I never got banned after I created dftaylor, my third identity. I think I just gave up engaging.


----------



## Holmes

dftaylor said:


> Yeah, fuck it - let's go back to ESB. They knew how to let you ramble endlessly while filling posts with emoticons and random gifs. Then BAN you for the privilege.
> 
> In fairness though, I never got banned after I created dftaylor, my third identity. I think I just gave up engaging.


Whom were you before that D?


----------



## dftaylor

Brummy Lad said:


> Whom were you before that D?


Are we friends again, Brummy, after our ESB spat?

I was first called Fluxstuff (circa Joe C beating Lacy, I think), got banned for saying the front-page articles could do with a spellchecker. My second account was Threethirteen, which was banned when I suggested setting up a boxing blog linking to ESB. No warning, nothing.


----------



## Holmes

Watching Will & Kate program which the missus has got on. Gotta state the obvious but DAAAAAYYYYYYYUUUUUUUMMMMMM. Wills is gonna have some fun trying for heirs 




Gutted Mitchell is off the July 14th bill. Starting to regret the purchase with the undercard looking so thin and still it may not take place. Fuck sakes :-(

Frank may as well look into drafting some of those 'knuckle' cast the way it's going. Fuck it, unlicensed is unlicensed, let's go get Jimmy 'fucking baldy bastard' Quinn on the card :deal

Who could forget those call out video's. Fuck 24/7, lets get this going. Nothing like Joe Joyce rocking that Hogan tash in a barn looking like I.R.A whilst calling his foes out for war :ibutt


----------



## Danny

Teeto said:


> ok I just had my post edited, haha my mistake, sorry Jay, I wasn't thinking there my man
> 
> let me say this then, i'm starting a campaign, Post Box for mod


I would be all over this campaign if he hadn't so easily and bluntly picked Lunny over me in your thread.

:'(

What happened to us PB. I thought we had something special.


----------



## Teeto

TommyV said:


> I would be all over this campaign if he hadn't so easily and bluntly picked Lunny over me in your thread.
> 
> :'(
> 
> What happened to us PB. I thought we had something special.


sheeeit, looks like I messed up my own PB campaign, not good, I'm turning voters against him with my antics


----------



## Indigo Pab

I don't think Tommy even got one vote in that thread. Disgusting.


----------



## Teeto

Tommy or Sxane

I vote Tommy x1000

there we go, Tommy>>>>


----------



## Holmes

dftaylor said:


> Are we friends again, Brummy, after our ESB spat?
> 
> I was first called Fluxstuff (circa Joe C beating Lacy, I think), got banned for saying the front-page articles could do with a spellchecker. My second account was Threethirteen, which was banned when I suggested setting up a boxing blog linking to ESB. No warning, nothing.


Never were different were we?

You just went on one :lol:
No drama.

Spellchecker suggestion = Ban, man, they wonder why things are fucked? Staggeringly incompetent for such attitudes towards modding. The site reflects it, look at the general ffs. It's become a cashcow rather than boxing site now. All about clicks.


----------



## Wiirdo

Teeto said:


> Tommy or Sxane
> 
> I vote Tommy x1000
> 
> there we go, Tommy>>>>


Cunt. I made you beats.


----------



## ScouseLeader

What thread is this?

Tommy vs Lunny?

Tommy all the way.


----------



## JamieC

Can I put my name in the hat? Don't think I've ever upset anyone or been too controversial, so to all the people who look upon this vote with apathy, vote me!


----------



## Teeto

Wiirdo said:


> Cunt. I made you beats.


Make me more please x


----------



## Teeto

this is the one scouseleader

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?169-Straight-Questions-For-The-Lads

I thought you posted in it already laa


----------



## Wiirdo

Teeto said:


> Make me more please x


I'm trying to but my keyboard won't work.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Teeto said:


> this is the one scouseleader
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?169-Straight-Questions-For-The-Lads
> 
> I thought you posted in it already laa


Can't believe I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Macho_Grande

How do you post gigs using IPad??

Fucker won't let me copy the URL


----------



## Mandanda

Mike Jones vs Randall Bailey, 8oz Gloves to be worn :happy. Jones surprisingly chose 8oz gloves so maybe he's looking to make a statement. Bailey's got explosives at the ready :happy.


----------



## Roe

Only had 1 proper entry so far so just a quick plug for this week's BoxBusters..

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?84-BoxBusters


----------



## Roe

Mandanda said:


> Mike Jones vs Randall Bailey, 8oz Gloves to be worn :happy. Jones surprisingly chose 8oz gloves so maybe he's looking to make a statement. Bailey's got explosives at the ready :happy.


I had a feeling that Bailey's gonna take Mike Jones out. This kind of confirms my opinion. Bailey to get the early knockout :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab

Roe said:


> Only had 1 proper entry so far so just a quick plug for this week's BoxBusters..
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?84-BoxBusters


I'm currently mulling over this Pavlik yoke I have to send you, but as soon as I'm finished I look forward to sending you some undoubtedly incorrect answers.


----------



## Vano-irons

That is a really good fight Mand. I'm still not sold on Jones. For me, he has gone from banger to boxer. He was trying to blow everyone away early on, but after that gift against Soto Karass in their first fight, he is boxing a bit more now, but he isn't as effective IMO. Of course, he'll have to box bailey, but I'm not sure if he is disciplined, or good enough, to do that over 12.

If I was Hearn, I'd get Brook in with him ASAP. He'd cain jones


----------



## Post Box

TommyV said:


> I would be all over this campaign if he hadn't so easily and bluntly picked Lunny over me in your thread.
> 
> :'(
> 
> What happened to us PB. I thought we had something special.


It was far from the easy decision you claim it to be, my vote was based off quantity rather than quality. You had mainly had enough of ESB and stuck in the football thread by the time I had made my appearance. I still love you.


----------



## Danny

Post Box said:


> It was far from the easy decision you claim it to be, my vote was based off quantity rather than quality. You had mainly had enough of ESB and stuck in the football thread by the time I had made my appearance. I still love you.


We're over bro.

Keep the kids.


----------



## Post Box

Mandanda said:


> Mike Jones vs Randall Bailey, 8oz Gloves to be worn :happy. Jones surprisingly chose 8oz gloves so maybe he's looking to make a statement. Bailey's got explosives at the ready :happy.


Definitely makes it more intriguing, still think Jones will outbox him mind.


----------



## scrappylinks

Roe said:


> Only had 1 proper entry so far so just a quick plug for this week's BoxBusters..
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?84-BoxBusters


I think I only know 1 and I don't want to enter because I'll look a right div being bottom of the leaderboard.


----------



## Decy

Think I should be made a mod purely for the spamming facebook about this place I have done.


----------



## Bryn

This Choi gets more traffic than the ESB one did for the last few months, only problem is that its full of Lounge spackers like Teeto and TommyV.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Mandanda said:


> Mike Jones vs Randall Bailey, 8oz Gloves to be worn :happy. Jones surprisingly chose 8oz gloves so maybe he's looking to make a statement. Bailey's got explosives at the ready :happy.


WAR Randall!! Hope he can pull it off.


----------



## Jay

Decy said:


> Think I should be made a mod purely for the spamming facebook about this place I have done.


:conf - it's not up to me...


----------



## Wickio

I hope this place buries ESB.


----------



## Wallet

NO MAS said:


> Fuck Manure...


Great to have you on board, pal.

Fuck manure :barf

#TeamTommyV


----------



## Captain Freedom

Post Box said:


> Definitely makes it more intriguing, still think Jones will outbox him mind.


He might do but a Bailey right hand with an 8oz glove might be enough to put this fight away. All depends on if he lands that bomb.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Fuck Boxing Girl. Couldn't can't take the stick back.


----------



## antcull

201 members already! :clap:

Crazy how quick this has taken off, should get a fair few more in with Pac-Bradley this w/e. Great stuff so far.


----------



## Libertarian

Does anyone who still holds an ESB account fancy doing a co-ordinated meltdown with me?

I've got three accounts if someone who's banned fancies joining in :hey


----------



## Flea Man

Who the fuck invited the pleb, AndrewFFC?!


----------



## Flea Man

Flash Jab said:


> Fuck Boxing Girl. Couldn't can't take the stick back.


:happy We'll still have to go back for the MMA prediction league though ;-)


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> This Choi gets more traffic than the ESB one did for the last few months, only problem is that its full of Lounge spackers like Teeto and TommyV.


Lounge IHSTSWDWIOT will happen soon. Thread probably splits then.


----------



## Holmes

Flea Man said:


> :happy We'll still have to go back for the MMA prediction league though ;-)


Can we not start one over here too?


----------



## Vano-irons

Quick update. The nan's operation was seemingly a complete success. She is still heavily sedated, and will remain in hospital for a fortnight, but things are looking good.

Thanks for the kind words yesterday :good


----------



## Back to Bill

Vano-irons said:


> Quick update. The nan's operation was seemingly a complete success. She is still heavily sedated, and will remain in hospital for a fortnight, but things are looking good.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words yesterday :good


Good news mate. :good


----------



## Holmes

Bill said:


> Good news mate. :good


Echoed.

Nice on Vano.


----------



## Vano-irons

:thumbsup cheers lads


----------



## Twelvey

Coldplay put on a decent show last night, all flashy wristbands and beach balls and confetti. I was fucking soaked to the skin though and may have sold several litres of wine to 13 year olds :conf. We sold out of cider and water before we sold out of beer though, ****** Coldplay fans. 
Rita Ora is a fucking shite singer as well. I'd rag her silly though :hey


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol: just posted this on ESB:


----------



## Roe

^^^ :lol: at Vano

Good to hear news about your Nan mate. Hope it's all good :good


----------



## Twelvey

Boxing girl has posted a link in the old choi to ottr. If everyone ignores it she might get the message and go kill herself ( ott?)


----------



## Vano-irons

Cheers Roe :good


----------



## Twelvey

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: just posted this on ESB:


:rofl

Good news about your nan mate. Mines due an operation on her knee and she's 80 so I'm a bit worried, she should be okay though as she still gets through a few tins every weekend :smoke


----------



## icemax

*GayMA*



Brummy Lad said:


> Can we not start one over here too?


My prediction would be that its a gay sport populated by, at the very least, borderline gay roidheads, make that a sticky....just saying


----------



## Bryn

Brummy Lad said:


> Lounge IHSTSWDWIOT will happen soon. Thread probably splits then.


Hi mate. :hi:

I was trying to provoke a response from a lounge-dweller. Not my most successful attempt.

Vano - good news about your Nan, hope she gets out soon :good


----------



## safc1990

:hi:


----------



## Lunny

Lounge poster all up in your Choi. Brush my hair.


----------



## unorthodox

trout mask has been awfully quiet...


----------



## Lilo

safc1990 said:


> :hi:


Loads of mackems on here :good


----------



## Roe

Can't believe we've got 205 members (minus a few aliases) already! That's more than my target for the end of the month :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

What's the new target?


----------



## Twelvey

Roe said:


> Can't believe we've got 205 members (minus a few aliases) already! That's more than my target for the end of the month :lol:


This time next year CHB will be the premier boxing website :yep


----------



## doug.ie

12downfor10 said:


> This time next year CHB will be the premier boxing website :yep


actually, you never know...aim high.
people running things here doing a great job so far...hopefully it all continues as well as its started.


----------



## Roe

Bill said:


> What's the new target?


1000? :conf

Or as many as possible until all the servers get overloaded and the site crashes :yep



12downfor10 said:


> This time next year CHB will be the premier boxing website :yep


In all honesty, I'm actually really hoping for that. Obviously we've still got a long long way to go but I'm hoping that one day people will come to this site for their first call on the latest boxing news. Hopefully people start using the schedule on the main site to see upcoming fights, previews and the build up threads as well.

Buture's fright and all.


----------



## Sogoplayboy

Lilo said:


> Loads of mackems on here :good


:yikes


----------



## Lilo

Sogoplayboy said:


> :yikes


You love it! :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

I never used to go out of the forums of ESB where as here I do read the front page, well done to the guys keeping it so upto date :good


----------



## Libertarian

My manager has kindly given me the day off today so I'm putting together a business plan for a ''one stop property shop'' kinda thing - with estate agency, lettings, mortgages and other services.

I've seen how much money those fuckers charge for sticking a property on Rightmove and then sitting back drinking coffee all day.

Fancy a slice of the pie, but offering something better for the person opening their wallet.


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> I never used to go out of the forums of ESB where as here I do read the front page, well done to the guys keeping it so upto date :good


Cheers mate :good I already think we've got a better layout than the main pages of ESB, BoxingScene and other sites like that.

For example, compare the schedule on ESB to ours:

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/sched.html
http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?119-Boxing-Schedule

Also we're gonna make sure the front page articles aren't pure shite like a lot of other sites :yep


----------



## safc1990

Dinamita said:


> My manager has kindly given me the day off today so I'm putting together a business plan for a ''one stop property shop'' kinda thing - with estate agency, lettings, mortgages and other services.
> 
> I've seen how much money those fuckers charge for sticking a property on Rightmove and then sitting back drinking coffee all day.
> 
> Fancy a slice of the pie, but offering something better for the person opening their wallet.


Best of luck with that mate. Keep us updated with how you're getting on. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dinamita said:


> My manager has kindly given me the day off today so I'm putting together a business plan for a ''one stop property shop'' kinda thing - with estate agency, lettings, mortgages and other services.
> 
> I've seen how much money those fuckers charge for sticking a property on Rightmove and then sitting back drinking coffee all day.
> 
> Fancy a slice of the pie, but offering something better for the person opening their wallet.


I have the day off and am going to the pub :good

:lol: good luck with it though mate !


----------



## Special

:hi:


----------



## safc1990

Lilo said:


> You love it! :deal


You missing the bright lights of Green Terrace from Hong Kong? :hey


----------



## Libertarian

safc1990 said:


> Best of luck with that mate. Keep us updated with how you're getting on. :good


It's a fair way off at the minute, I'm just putting a bit of work in and seeing if it's realistic.

If not I'll stick to being a worker for now :good



Noonaldinho said:


> I have the day off and am going to the pub :good
> 
> :lol: good luck with it though mate !


Haha.... everyone else is working all weekend so I've plenty of time spare.

Have a good one :good



Special said:


> :hi:


:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody got a Sun dreamteam for euros?


----------



## Charliebigspuds

Yeah I have mate


----------



## Miguel2010

Nice one Vano son.....Tough the owld dears!


----------



## Miguel2010

Cant even be arsed making one.....Im just getting wrecked, I love footy but I'm really not arsed for once...Just gonna enjoy football get pissed, pull some football tarts and then do that again for 3 weeks .


----------



## Lilo

safc1990 said:


> You missing the bright lights of Green Terrace from Hong Kong? :hey


I'm back for a month in July/August, can't wait for a messy night in the Glass Spider! :deal


----------



## Twelvey

Lilo said:


> I'm back for a month in July/August, can't wait for a messy night in the Glass Spider! :deal


It's shut. Chocolate and co nearly went under and closed a lot of places. Ttonic, Liquid and Union are the better places now. Justice is decent though.


----------



## Twelvey

Roe said:


> Cheers mate :good I already think we've got a better layout than the main pages of ESB, BoxingScene and other sites like that.
> 
> For example, compare the schedule on ESB to ours:
> 
> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/sched.html
> http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?119-Boxing-Schedule
> 
> Also we're gonna make sure the *front page articles aren't pure shite like a lot of other sites *:yep


I hope this place works out. The front page stuff has been of a really high quality. We should start whoring celebs on twitter try and get this place trending and really get the numbers flowing.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Oh god just eaten a raw sausage and I don't feel too good at all.


----------



## Wickio

Loving the new layout adjustments and the banner, great work.


----------



## Luf

It's crazy seeing all the best posters in one place.

I wonder how liong the honeymoon period will last?


----------



## Back to Bill

lufcrazy said:


> It's crazy seeing all the best posters in one place.
> 
> I wonder how liong the honeymoon period will last?


I honestly reckon the majority of the old ESB lot won't go back, the place had become tiresome, CHB is the way forward. :horse


----------



## Wickio

Bill said:


> I honestly reckon the majority of the old ESB lot won't go back, the place had become tiresome, CHB is the way forward. :horse


I've got no reason to go back at all. I may pop on occasionally, but the only thing that made ESB was the quality posters. If they're all gonna be here, there really is no reason to leave. Especially to go back to that totalitarian shit hole.


----------



## Chatty

Anyone watching the Poland V Greece match -



Spoiler



not been a bad match so far, Poland have played well in the first half and should really be 2-3 up. With Greece down to ten men I can't see them get back into it to be fair


----------



## Jay

chatty said:


> Anyone watching the Poland V Greece match -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> not been a bad match so far, Poland have played well in the first half and should really be 2-3 up. With Greece down to ten men I can't see them get back into it to be fair


:lol:

Saw the spoiler then was about to go on a big rant about linking to streams... I'll let you off! :conf


----------



## Back to Bill

Wickio said:


> I've got no reason to go back at all. I may pop on occasionally, but the only thing that made ESB was the quality posters. If they're all gonna be here, there really is no reason to leave. Especially to go back to that totalitarian shit hole.


Its good to see you over here Wickio, In fact there should be a photoshop thread named in your honour mate. :lol:

Towards the end at esb I just about hated the place, the amount of shit talked there and trolls on the loose made for shit reading and brought down my mood and attitude, I no longer logged on to talk boxing I was logging on to have to talk to fucking idiots (none that's on here yet thankfully) This forum was really needed and with the current quality of posters, is going to go far imo.


----------



## Miguel2010

Nice banner work.........

Can i make a suggestion???

Seens as its called check hook boxing, shouldn't we have the check hook from Floyd vs Hatton?


----------



## Wickio

Bill said:


> Its good to see you over here Wickio, In fact there should be a photoshop thread named in your honour mate. :lol:
> 
> Towards the end at esb I just about hated the place, the amount of shit talked there and trolls on the loose made for shit reading and brought down my mood and attitude, I no longer logged on to talk boxing I was logging on to have to talk to fucking idiots (none that's on here yet thankfully) This forum was really needed and with the current quality of posters, is going to go far imo.


Haha, cheers mate, will make sure CHB gets plenty more of my Photoshop contributions. :deal

Yeah, ESB became such a shit heap. The moderation was diabolical and the amount of mongs about was unbearable. The boxing community needed a breath of fresh air, and where other attempts have failed, this place seems to have really got things sorted.

Long live Check Hook Boxing!


----------



## dftaylor

Some are appearing, but hopefully the lack of a response might finish them off.


----------



## Wickio

Miguel2010 said:


> Nice banner work.........
> 
> Can i make a suggestion???
> 
> Seens as its called check hook boxing, shouldn't we have the check hook from Floyd vs Hatton?


I think a good idea would be to have a random banner script so it changes as you navigate the site. Keeps things fresh!


----------



## Miguel2010

Wickio said:


> I think a good idea would be to have a random banner script so it changes as you navigate the site. Keeps things fresh!


This too mate, good idea!


----------



## Wallet

Supermanintights said:


> :lol:
> 
> Saw the spoiler then was about to go on a big rant about linking to streams... I'll let you off! :conf





Spoiler



http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_one_london/watchlive


----------



## Chatty

Supermanintights said:


> :lol:
> 
> Saw the spoiler then was about to go on a big rant about linking to streams... I'll let you off! :conf


:yikes I was only trying to hide the result, being the massive match that it is


----------



## Roe

Any of the euros games would be legal streams anyway :good


----------



## Michael

Great game.


----------



## Jay

Wallet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_one_london/watchlive





chatty said:


> :yikes I was only trying to hide the result, being the massive match that it is





Roe said:


> Any of the euros games would be legal streams anyway :good


:conf

I'll keep quiet from now on... Better to be thought a fool than to speak and remove al doubt... Or something like that...


----------



## Wickio

Anyone heard about the new Super Street Fighter IV DLC? You can finally land one of Froch's patented shoryuken uppercuts on Ryu's chin.


----------



## Chatty

All joking aside is there a legal link to the Russia v Czech Rep game, doing some painting upstairs and have no aerial in the bedroom


----------



## Holmes

icemax said:


> My prediction would be that its a gay sport populated by, at the very least, borderline gay roidheads, make that a sticky....just saying


You quoted me for that, what you getting at Ice. Brummy Lad now become Bummy Lad? :-(



Bryn said:


> Hi mate. :hi:
> 
> I was trying to provoke a response from a lounge-dweller. Not my most successful attempt.
> 
> Vano - good news about your Nan, hope she gets out soon :good


Was tongue in cheek but probably right at the same time. Choi is good like this but will split into 2 as it's so hard to keep up when the thread grows 10-15 pages a day.

How are you, you emo prick? 



Dinamita said:


> My manager has kindly given me the day off today so I'm putting together a business plan for a ''one stop property shop'' kinda thing - with estate agency, lettings, mortgages and other services.
> 
> I've seen how much money those fuckers charge for sticking a property on Rightmove and then sitting back drinking coffee all day.
> 
> Fancy a slice of the pie, but offering something better for the person opening their wallet.


I have questions to ask when you have some spare time Luke. Planning to start the training for next career soon, be it plastering or CeMap. One or t'other.


----------



## dftaylor

Wickio said:


> Anyone heard about the new Super Street Fighter IV DLC? You can finally land one of Froch's patented shoryuken uppercuts on Ryu's chin.


You can tell Juri wants a bit of the Cobra's cobra!


----------



## Holmes

chatty said:


> All joking aside is there a legal link to the Russia v Czech Rep game, doing some painting upstairs and have no aerial in the bedroom


ITV site not got it on?

How do we get on with streams on here anyway. No point being on top like www.stream.com but maybe references to Gary's place.

Pm sent by the way


----------



## Roe

chatty said:


> All joking aside is there a legal link to the Russia v Czech Rep game, doing some painting upstairs and have no aerial in the bedroom


http://www.itv.com/sport/football/euro/match/russia-czech-republic-3472047/

We're not gonna be allowing any illegal streams on this site Brum. That said, we're not gonna permanently ban anyone that even mentions it or asks the question either lol

Right, I'm off out for a game of poker and will be back about 2ish ready for friday night fights. Someone keep the site updated about Woodhouse/Miles if possible :good


----------



## Libertarian

Fire away mate.

If you want details of the training courses, search Blue Cherry Financial Training, the guy to speak to is Tony Judge. If he asks where you got the details just say I recommended him to you. He does courses all over the place, including Birmingham so you should be alright. He's about 55 ish, really funny guy... pretty wise man I'd say.

I've not spoken to him for a while so if you speak to him and he asks how I'm doing just say he's busy doing allsorts mainly in building trade, but that I've done bits and bats in finance and definitely want to have my ''one stop shop'' for everything that I sounded him out about before.

My job might have gone seriously sour, my manager and his boss are under threat, and with them all our department too.... should find out next week one way or the other what's happening.


----------



## Flea Man

@Wickio please tell me that's _not_ a mock-up! :rofl


----------



## Captain Freedom

Anyone watching the ABA's on boxnation? Really good fight guy in the read has a decent jab and big right hand


----------



## Flea Man

@DanielJFiasco You like Coltrane? A bit of a left turn here but are you a Beefheart fan?


----------



## Vano-irons

ESB's British forum currently has 147 active users. CHB has 103. For a website that has been around for a week, that is remarkable


----------



## scrappylinks

Just a reminder that there's still time to vote for me to be a mod, guys.

Thanks. <3


----------



## Dan684

Right then, some cunt post a link of which cunt is which cunt off of ESB on here please. Cheers


----------



## Back to Bill

Im still Bill. :hi:


----------



## Dan684

Who the fuck was Bill?


----------



## Holmes

:lol:

Dans back 

Dan, any chance of sparing a few mins for pms?

Cheers kidda


----------



## doug.ie

don't you hate it when that happens bill


----------



## Teeto

Roe is torturing me here with holding back my article


----------



## Dan684

PMS??? Whats that lad?


----------



## Flea Man

Dan684 said:


> Who the fuck was Bill?


Bill C84/bcboxfan

We're all here. For some reason Luke is now called Dinamita (gayyy) but everyone else is pretty much the same I think.

Guys, when you're @ someone with a space in their name, do you leave the space or whatnot?


----------



## Roe

Teeto said:


> Roe is torturing me here with holding back my article


Sorry I'm out mate. I'll probs get it up about 2am tonight


----------



## Teeto

Roe said:


> Sorry I'm out mate. I'll probs get it up about 2am tonight


I love you x


----------



## 084

cant even access the 2nd page of my mexican thread, whats going on


----------



## 084

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /showthread.php on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Teeto

same here LP, it's been like that for ages for me, there's another thread that's doing it for me, I think it's the Margarito one, I was trying to read Flea Mans post in there but it just says Forbidden and won't let me.


----------



## Dan684

Ahh right sorry Bill. But not to be pedantic or anything, but you wasn't 'Bill' in the first place so you cant still be him num-nuts ;-)


----------



## 084

Thats what i was trying to read, Where are all the admin and mods


----------



## Roe

Read the announcement link at the top of the forum LP. You'll need to change the thread title so it doesn't have any . in


----------



## Teeto

the plot thickens


----------



## tomj

Can everyone do me a favour and follow @checkhookforum please.. It's our Twitter page we seem to be getting a decent amount of love on there


----------



## Wickio

Flea Man said:


> @Wickio please tell me that's _not_ a mock-up! :rofl


No can do mate, haha. No idea what even possessed me to do it, but I wish it was real!


----------



## 084

Roe said:


> Read the announcement link at the top of the forum LP. You'll need to change the thread title so it doesn't have any . in


Really, ok sound mate



Teeto said:


> the plot thickens


:yep :deal



tomj said:


> Can everyone do me a favour and follow @checkhookforum please.. It's our Twitter page we seem to be getting a decent amount of love on there


Thanks to who :yep


----------



## Teeto

Wickio said:


> No can do mate, haha. No idea what even possessed me to do it, but I wish it was real!


your sig is epic, Apollo Creed right?


----------



## Flea Man

Yep, no full stops in thread titles.


----------



## Holmes

Just watching Russia HL again after game, had Pav started that game it'd be 7 or 8 even. Start slow but very good after 15 mins, come on very strong with counters.


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> Guys, when you're @ someone with a space in their name, do you leave the space or whatnot?


Yeah, post as their name is. @Flea Man


----------



## 084

changed the title but not showing up and still won't let me on the page


----------



## Back to Bill

Dan684 said:


> Ahh right sorry Bill. But not to be pedantic or anything, but you wasn't 'Bill' in the first place so you cant still be him num-nuts ;-)


:lol: I guess on that logic your right mate.


----------



## 084

still not working :-(


----------



## Teeto

Mexican_LP said:


> changed the title but not showing up and still won't let me on the page


I changed a thread title of one of my threads and it didn't change it, it only changed it when you're actually in the thread, but from the outside it was still the old title, needs sorting out mods


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Flea Man said:


> @DanielJFiasco You like Coltrane? A bit of a left turn here but are you a Beefheart fan?


Ha, you got me! Coltrane fan, and a beefheart fan! Actually saw The Magic Band in Preston a couple of months back! Still going strong, minus the good Captain!


----------



## Back to Bill

I hope you don't mind lads but I invited Julie over? :hey


----------



## 084

Teeto said:


> I changed a thread title of one of my threads and it didn't change it, it only changed it when you're actually in the thread, but from the outside it was still the old title, needs sorting out mods


:deal:deal

A-SAP


----------



## Flea Man

@Wallet cheers

LP, make a new post, that'll take you there, that's what I've had to do


----------



## Vano-irons

It's ok, Mexicans are overrated anyway. Flat footed, face first fighters. The lot of em. Naz was robbed


----------



## Vano-irons

Does the @ thing work on the iPhone? I know on Facebook it doesn't @Wallet @Flea Man


----------



## 084

i'll do that Flea :good

Fuck off Dan, and quit pissing your bird off


----------



## Vano-irons

She's making a fucking list because we're going away for one night. She only needs a set of clothes :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Yes, it works on iPhone @Vano-irons I'm on mine now :good


----------



## Vano-irons

:good 

I actually love this place. I scrolled down the new threads on the old Brit forum, and it was a sorry sight.


----------



## scrappylinks

What if I just put @Flea

or @Fleaman


----------



## dftaylor

Vano-irons said:


> :good
> 
> I actually love this place. I scrolled down the new threads on the old Brit forum, and it was a sorry sight.


Your location just proves what a douche you are, Dan. 

I agree though - ESB Brit forum is a sad, sad place. Curiously though, Rob Palmer seems right at home with Lance, Lirva and the other window-lickers. Go figure!


----------



## Vano-irons

dftaylor said:


> Your location just proves what a douche you are, Dan.
> 
> I agree though - ESB Brit forum is a sad, sad place. Curiously though, Rob Palmer seems right at home with Lance, Lirva and the other window-lickers. Go figure!


:lol: you love the attention I give you

I can just imagine Rob spitting out mad PPV numbers, and Livra saying 'yeah, but I've made that much gambling. Maywether who'.

I actually thought his British rankings would be a good addition here, but he never messaged me back. So he is welcome to the retards who are left over there.


----------



## 084

saw Rob and Lirva getting on like a house on fire in the Gavin-Heffron thread.

Think it's working now Teeto


----------



## dftaylor

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: you love the attention I give you
> 
> I can just imagine Rob spitting out mad PPV numbers, and Livra saying 'yeah, but I've made that much gambling. Maywether who'.
> 
> I actually thought his British rankings would be a good addition here, but he never messaged me back. So he is welcome to the retards who are left over there.


Truthfully, I'm glad he's not here. I find PK annoying, but he doesn't pull the primadonna shit that Rob does.


----------



## Lilo

12downfor10 said:


> *It's shut.* Chocolate and co nearly went under and closed a lot of places. Ttonic, Liquid and Union are the better places now. Justice is decent though.


:| RIP Glass Spider


----------



## scrappylinks

#I just coughed and sneezed at the same time and now my monitor is covered in a cocktail of throatle and nasal discharge and I've got a headache.


----------



## scrappylinks

Lol I don't know where the hash came from. I'm not trying to trend it.


----------



## Chatty

Lilo said:


> :| RIP Glass Spider


Good riddance, truly horrible bar imo


----------



## Loco Roco

hows it going lads, has this place taken off then?


----------



## Lilo

chatty said:


> Good riddance, truly horrible bar imo


It's minging like, never went there unless there was no alternative! Tbh it's been ages since I've had a proper night out in sunderland :verysad


----------



## Chatty

Lilo said:


> It's minging like, never went there unless there was no alternative! Tbh it's been ages since I've had a proper night out in sunderland :verysad


Its pretty piss poor these days. I hardly venture into the town centre but when i have it is pretty dead even on weekends and there is only the Cooper Rose, Ttonic and Union that really get many people in. Then you have the Banana Joes, Cuba bar, paddywacks that are full of Chavas and thats pretty much it.

The council messed up big style by trying to build separate areas in the centre as it has just segregated the few people who don't just hop on the bus or Metro to Newcastle or Durham.


----------



## Miguel2010

I love Woodhouse...Mans man.

Warrrrr Woodhouse.


----------



## JamieC

dftaylor said:


> Truthfully, I'm glad he's not here. I find PK annoying, but he doesn't pull the primadonna shit that Rob does.


You're not wrong, please keep him away, he's just weird, and imo needs some sort of psychiatric help


----------



## Twelvey

Lilo said:


> :| RIP Glass Spider


It was a shithole. Good place to end your night when you were chemist and looking for some weak and vulnerable prey to drag back to the cave though :yep


----------



## Holmes

Guys if you want a good footie game for phone download rf2012

Quality game.


----------



## 084

Android:think


----------



## Back to Bill

Does anybody know if you can get a old NES controller that go's into a usb port?


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: not looking forward to going back to work monday


----------



## dftaylor

Bill said:


> Does anybody know if you can get a old NES controller that go's into a usb port?


http://www.amazon.com/Retro-Classic-Controller-Nintendo-Entertainment-System/dp/B00281PFQI

http://www.amazon.com/Classic-USB-NES-Controller-PC/dp/B002YVD3KM/ref=pd_cp_vg_0

http://www.amazon.com/Retro-Nintendo-Controller-Not-Machine-Specific/dp/B0034ZOAO0/ref=pd_cp_vg_3


----------



## Back to Bill

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi: not looking forward to going back to work monday


:hi: I have no work booked in until Wednesday, Im going to be bored shitless.


----------



## dftaylor

Mexican_LP said:


> Android:think


Is the best platform. Fuck iOS.


----------



## Holmes

Mexican_LP said:


> Android:think


Yeah mate, running it on HTC. They done a special Euro feature. I'm 5 wins away from winning league :good


----------



## Back to Bill

dftaylor said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Retro-Classic-Controller-Nintendo-Entertainment-System/dp/B00281PFQI
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Classic-USB-NES-Controller-PC/dp/B002YVD3KM/ref=pd_cp_vg_0
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Retro-Nintendo-Controller-Not-Machine-Specific/dp/B0034ZOAO0/ref=pd_cp_vg_3


:good Cheers df, I might have to get one of those, I been playing Super Mario 3 and its not the same using the keyboard.


----------



## Holmes

@Bryn, you decided a team to follow yet? Cardiff or Swansea :think


----------



## Holmes

dftaylor said:


> Is the best platform. Fuck iOS.


Word.

Fuck Apple. All about the Droid.


----------



## 084

dftaylor said:


> Is the best platform. Fuck iOS.


You know:deal



Brummy Lad said:


> Yeah mate, running it on HTC. They done a special Euro feature. I'm 5 wins away from winning league :good


:good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Any of you lads done The Sun Dream Team?


----------



## Macca L20

Someone has to do a World and British ranking list if Robs not coming over. I feel dirty going back on ESB now.


----------



## Back to Bill

Macca L20 said:


> Someone has to do a World and British ranking list if Robs not coming over. I feel dirty going back on ESB now.


They got a thread on the british forum about Gary Speed ffs, its gone to shit over there.


----------



## JamieC

Macca L20 said:


> Someone has to do a World and British ranking list if Robs not coming over. I feel dirty going back on ESB now.


I don't mind doing it if only to keep that retard and his big dunk/jonsey/lirva alts off here haha


----------



## Luf

where the fuck's this bruno write up @Teeto


----------



## Teeto

lufcrazy said:


> where the fuck's this bruno write up @Teeto


haha you really want me to do it yeah? What shall I do it on, just me gassing up Bruno and talking about how epic he was? I can do that Luf.


----------



## 084

Fuck Bruno, get Olivares done first :good


----------



## Luf

Teeto said:


> haha you really want me to do it yeah? What shall I do it on, just me gassing up Bruno and talking about how epic he was? I can do that Luf.


Just do a decent write up and his ups and downs (he is a british icon afterall) then throw in the line

"some of his most loyal fans have said that, given a real conditioning expert, Bruno would have been the greatest of all time"


----------



## Teeto

Mexican_LP said:


> Fuck Bruno, get Olivares done first :good


it's half done mate, had to go to bed last night and leave it in progress. It's not really just an Olivares thing, but he's in there big time.


----------



## Teeto

lufcrazy said:


> Just do a decent write up and his ups and downs (he is a british icon afterall) then throw in the line
> 
> "some of his most loyal fans have said that, given a real conditioning expert, Bruno would have been the greatest of all time"


i fuckin love you lad


----------



## Lunny

I fucking love Bruno! Looking forward to this.


----------



## Luf

Teeto said:


> i fuckin love you lad


well baby I'll love you back if you nail this shit!


----------



## 084

Teeto said:


> it's half done mate, had to go to bed last night and leave it in progress. It's not really just an Olivares thing, but he's in there big time.


Quality mate


----------



## Teeto

@Roe wtf lad? Man up please Roe.


----------



## Macca L20

JamieC said:


> I don't mind doing it if only to keep that retard and his big dunk/jonsey/lirva alts off here haha


Go for it mate. Everyone will chip in and help you out*

*Burn your head out


----------



## Vano-irons

Are you a frog man, or a toad man?

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407786


----------



## GazOC

Lirva was RobP?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

The Choi has nearly a thousand posts in a week, not bad going!


----------



## Wallet

GazOC said:


> Lirva was RobP?


Nah.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Lirva was RobP?


Gaz you've been quiet since the changeover :think


----------



## Bryn

Brummy Lad said:


> @Bryn, you decided a team to follow yet? Cardiff or Swansea :think


I'm a die hard Cardiff fan mate. :deal



GazOC said:


> Lirva was RobP?


What!?


----------



## GazOC

yeah mate, theres not been much to post about though TBH and I've never been much of a thread starter. ESB is quiet, CHB is finding its feet but a lot of the conversation is about ESB which I don't want to get involved in or about who should be mods/ admins etc. which doesn't really concern me. As soon as the situation settles down I'll be back racking up the post count!


----------



## Roe

Teeto said:


> @Roe wtf lad? Man up please Roe.


Soon mate, soon. Within the hour.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> yeah mate, theres not been much to post about though TBH and I've never been much of a thread starter. ESB is quiet, CHB is finding its feet but a lot of the conversation is about ESB which I don't want to get involved in or about who should be mods/ admins etc. which doesn't really concern me. As soon as the situation settles down I'll be back racking up the post count!


 Good to hear mate, the Choi faithful are back :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I'm a die hard Cardiff fan mate. :deal


Cardiff Reds :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Cardiff Reds :lol:


:-(


----------



## Roe

@Teeto - Your Quigg/Munroe preview is up - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?165-quigg-munroe-preview - Any problems with it, let me know :good

And next time I ask for a _quick_ preview article.. please don't send me another bible load like that


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :-(


At least in years to come when you're the biggest club in ..............Wales you can tell your grandchildren how you were there when the red revolution began :good


----------



## Roe

I've almost given up on wanting them to not go up every year. Hopefully Malaysia FC don't bottle it yet again next season and can fuck off from the championship already.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> I've almost given up on wanting them to not go up every year. Hopefully Malaysia FC don't bottle it yet again next season and can fuck off from the championship already.


Relegated :think

Edit: POST 1000 :ibutt


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> Relegated :think
> 
> Edit: POST 1000 :ibutt


Was just hoping to catch that with the same post I used back in the early ESB Choi days. :lol:


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Relegated :think
> 
> Edit: POST 1000 :ibutt


Well that'd be much better of course. Relegated with a red kit and £100 million debt. I'd take that..


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Well that'd be much better of course. Relegated with a red kit and £100 million debt. I'd take that..


:-( Football fans are mean.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :-( Football fans are mean.


Who are you going to support during the Euro's?


----------



## dkos

2 bottles of beer
3 pints of cider
8 tequila shots
2 apple bombs
5 cherry bombs

Amazingly, I wasn't sick after all that. Plus I had a Chinese buffet beforehand and ate a load of seafood, which makes it even more miraculous :yep


----------



## Teeto

Roe said:


> @Teeto - Your Quigg/Munroe preview is up - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?165-quigg-munroe-preview - Any problems with it, let me know :good
> 
> And next time I ask for a _quick_ preview article.. please don't send me another bible load like that


sound ok, I'll just make it a brief preview next time:good

doesn't it get to g on the front page for a bit like the other articles do though mate?:-( breaks my heart lad


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> 2 bottles of beer
> 3 pints of cider
> 8 tequila shots
> 2 apple bombs
> 5 cherry bombs
> 
> Amazingly, I wasn't sick after all that. Plus I had a Chinese buffet beforehand and ate a load of seafood, which makes it even more miraculous :yep


Surprised I didn't get another PM from you. :yep


----------



## Miguel2010

chatty said:


> All joking aside is there a legal link to the Russia v Czech Rep game, doing some painting upstairs and have no aerial in the bedroom


Here mate......This is basically all freeview channels

Just sign up and away you go....Class site.

http://www.tvcatchup.com/


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Who are you going to support during the Euro's?


Dunno, when is it?


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> Surprised I didn't get another PM from you. :yep


Ha, there's still time :yep


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> Ha, there's still time :yep


Still pissed, eh?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Dunno, when is it?


:lol: it started yesterday, Todays games, Holland vs Denmark at 5, Germany vs Portugal at 7:30 .

Everyone likes Holland so they could be a good choice :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Miguel2010 said:


> Here mate......This is basically all freeview channels
> 
> Just sign up and away you go....Class site.
> 
> http://www.tvcatchup.com/


Works on the iPhone too :good


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> Still pissed, eh?


A bit, although coherent enough to post on here without too much trouble.


----------



## Roe

Teeto said:


> sound ok, I'll just make it a brief preview next time:good
> 
> doesn't it get to g on the front page for a bit like the other articles do though mate?:-( breaks my heart lad


Quit crying. It's on there now.


----------



## Teeto

Roe said:


> Quit crying. It's on there now.


Just saw it lad, take ten for yourself Roe, I have a bom

thanks lad:good


----------



## Michael

Anyone see the welsh under 20's beat the All blacks yesterday? Last year the AB's put them away in a 92-0 win. Such a turn around in fortunes.


----------



## Bryn

Sportofkings said:


> Anyone see the welsh under 20's beat the All blacks yesterday? Last year the AB's put them away in a 92-0 win. Such a turn around in fortunes.


Welsh Rugby is in a real high, its a far cry from where we were 10 years ago.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Sportofkings said:


> Anyone see the welsh under 20's beat the All blacks yesterday? Last year the AB's put them away in a 92-0 win. Such a turn around in fortunes.


92-0 that's mad! Some achievement from the young welsh lads to turn that around.


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> A bit, although coherent enough to post on here without too much trouble.


Nice one, get straight back on it.



Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: it started yesterday, Todays games, Holland vs Denmark at 5, Germany vs Portugal at 7:30 .
> 
> Everyone likes Holland so they could be a good choice :good


I'll go Portugal, it was nice when I went there, that's a decent enough reason.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Anyone on here a fan of old school hip-hop? If so post some of your favorite songs


----------



## Miguel2010

Been sparing tday...After consuming loads of alcohol the night before, fuck me its hard when your hungover, was getting punched all over the gaff!!!

Also has anyone got a link to Woodhouse vs Miles???


----------



## Miguel2010

Here BA kid....class man.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Miguel2010 said:


> Been sparing tday...After consuming loads of alcohol the night before, fuck me its hard when your hungover, was getting punched all over the gaff!!!
> 
> Also has anyone got a link to Woodhouse vs Miles???


How did the body shots feel pal :hey



Miguel2010 said:


> Here BA kid....class man.


Rakim :happy


----------



## Miguel2010

Horrid mate!.....It was the shots to the head which were hurting more...Was that fucked had no guard whatsoever!


----------



## Michael

Bryn said:


> Welsh Rugby is in a real high, its a far cry from where we were 10 years ago.


 Yeah, even from two years ago its quite an achievement, great young set of players coming up they have. I look back on fondness to time when the Welsh were Irelands whipping boys though:yep


BoxingAnalyst said:


> 92-0 that's mad! Some achievement from the young welsh lads to turn that around.


Yeah crazy score alright, id say the Welsh under 12's would have put up a better fight that day:lol:


----------



## dkos




----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Now that's what I call *old school* Kos! I wasn't even alive when them songs came out.:-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hip Hop lovers....


----------



## Miguel2010

Not exactly hip hop, but I love this song, its cool as fuck!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

A bit of soul...classic! I'm off out to the pub again lads, I'll check in later for Pac/Bradley.


----------



## Holmes

BoxingAnalyst said:


> A bit of soul...classic! I'm off out to the pub again lads, I'll check in later for Pac/Bradley.


Posted that only the other week, banger of a classic, Womack is an atg...


----------



## Holmes

Shaking like Micheal J Fox here, too much caffeine :-(

Watching Footie, then *Munroe v Quigg* (spliff during) quick kip and up for 2am to pop around Garys. Oh what a night, still in disbelief at how poor Holland were infront of goal and how they got robbed of 2 penos.

By the way, Biggie better than any rappers listed on this page imho.

Edit, what a silly, silly cunt I am, that's next week ffs. Dayum I need to lay off the herb...


----------



## Noonaldinho

Brummy Lad said:


> Shaking like Micheal J Fox here, too much caffeine :-(
> 
> Watching Footie, then Munroe v Quigg (spliff during) quick kip and up for 2am to pop around Garys. Oh what a night, still in disbelief at how poor Holland were infront of goal and how they got robbed of 2 penos.
> 
> By the way, Biggie better than any rappers listed on this page imho.


Yep, I always like to see Holland do well, think they should give Huntelaar a start , playing 2 holding midfielders today was ridiculous .


----------



## Dan684

Is this thread gonna get renamed 'Big Daddy Dan's Choi Thread' then or what? #juysayin


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Yep, I always like to see Holland do well, think they should give Huntelaar a start , playing 2 holding midfielders today was ridiculous .


I know mate, they are my second team being as I lived there for a short while. Even before that I always liked em'. They need to be more attacking and put teams to the sword. I'd drop Sneijder for VDV as VDV links up better with RVP from games I have seen. Robben is way too greedy to, hate his selfishness. But yeah they seem to favour the 2 DMF, probs becuase their backline isn't very good. That is their weakness but they should just go out with the idea of fast and fluid play, the style they enforce now just doesn't fit.



Dan684 said:


> Is this thread gonna get renamed 'Big Daddy Dan's Choi Thread' then or what? #juysayin


:think

#Danwantsroyalties


----------



## Dan684

Listen Nip, I think its only fair bud. The whole reason everyones love affair with ESB started going sour was because that cunt BG renamed my thread ;-)


----------



## Libertarian

:lol:


----------



## Holmes

Dan684 said:


> Listen Nip, I think its only fair bud. The whole reason everyones love affair with ESB started going sour was because that cunt BG renamed my thread ;-)


You cost me my username due to loyalty :-(

It is your thread though, PM Wallet and ask him to rename as he opened thread.

Germany v Portugal, check out the RB for Portugal, Pierrera his name, looks a bosting player in the making as a late developer, a steal at £3million odd :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Welcome to our newest member - Horse


Did someone say horse ?:horse


----------



## DanielJFiasco

I'm off for a few beers. Hope to see a load of you in the RBR later on!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Chow Mein done, hope I can stay up for the fight now....


----------



## Mandanda

Dunno if i'm gonna make it, two long shifts last two days. Feeling tired now.


----------



## Michael

edit


----------



## 084

get a can of relentless mate, defo be up then


----------



## GazOC

Got a 10k to run tomorrow in Liverpool at 9:30am so will be giving the fight a miss.


----------



## Roe

Relax guys. It'll definitely, definitely be starting waaaaay before 6am..

Stay up!


----------



## 084

Good luck Gaz, just a ticking over run by your standards :yep :good


----------



## 084

Germany Portsmouth anyone :yep


----------



## Mandanda

Mexican_LP said:


> get a can of relentless mate, defo be up then


:lol: I ain't tried that, Got Church in morning aswell so might go for it. See me going jittering and twitching in church :lol:..


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I ain't tried that, Got Church in morning aswell so might go for it. See me going jittering and twitching in church :lol:..


i use it all the time, what with youth not being on my side anymore:yep

:good


----------



## Mandanda

Mexican_LP said:


> i use it all the time, what with youth not being on my side anymore:yep
> 
> :good


:lol: The way you boys smashed Nottingham i think the kids still in there.


----------



## 084

:lol::lol::lol:

yea fair point :good


----------



## Libertarian

What the fuck happened to my thread?

:-(


----------



## Miguel2010

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I ain't tried that, Got Church in morning aswell so might go for it. See me going jittering and twitching in church :lol:..


Church???!!!

Thats what me and me mates call the local!....On facey we say shit like "off to church for some communion wine".........Some people wont knw what we are on about and think we are church goers haha :rofl


----------



## Roe

Dinamita said:


> What the fuck happened to my thread?
> 
> :-(


Sorry Luke.



Mandanda said:


> Lads this thread needs to be edited/deleted asap, i just been told that this thread has been passed onto ******'s PR office and Frank's already suing someone else over another story leaked about a Welsh fighter (not Clev) wanting to leave (supposedly).
> 
> Just a heads up, not trying to bs people. Genuine stuff..


----------



## Graham Norton

I moved the thread so it's not publically available, if what Mand' said was true and there's no reason to believe it wasn't, then the last thing a young site like this needs is a lawsuit. Sorry but we've got to be careful with allegedly libellious stuff like that.


----------



## Libertarian

Fuck sake.

Didn't take long for Warren to start ruling this place too :-(


----------



## Mandanda

Dinamita said:


> What the fuck happened to my thread?
> 
> :-(


I got told by a source who's in the know and wishes to remain anonymous that the thread had already been passed onto Warren's PR office and he's already suing someone over comments made on a forum over a Welsh fighter who featured in a PF once. As the source said best to get it down asap. Apologies mate but don't wanna see you and site getting sued or having issues. Apparently it's suing season round his way...


----------



## Libertarian

Come at me bro.....

:lol:


----------



## Roe

If anyone of Wazza's wankers are reading this now.. tell them to speak to Graham Norton if they want to continue with any legal stuff.


----------



## Miguel2010

Dinamita said:


> Come at me bro.....
> 
> :lol:


Are you BB mate???


----------



## Mandanda

Miguel2010 said:


> Church???!!!
> 
> Thats what me and me mates call the local!....On facey we say shit like "off to church for some communion wine".........Some people wont knw what we are on about and think we are church goers haha :rofl


:rofl:rofl Yeah man, Know plenty of lads like that :lol:.

Getting Baptized hopefully, got to give a testimony tomorrow in a meeting. :lol: Me twitching and jittering like Beavis and Butthead wouldn't go down well :lol:.


----------



## GazOC

Mexican_LP said:


> Good luck Gaz, just a ticking over run by your standards :yep :good


Yeah, its a shitty distance, like a bloody stampede for most of the race. Not sure why I entered TBH...


----------



## Miguel2010

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl Yeah man, Know plenty of lads like that :lol:.
> 
> Getting Baptized hopefully, got to give a testimony tomorrow in a meeting. :lol: Me twitching and jittering like Beavis and Butthead wouldn't go down well :lol:.


 Hahaha, good luck mate....Take your nose clip!


----------



## Miguel2010

GazOC said:


> Yeah, its a shitty distance, like a bloody stampede for most of the race. Not sure why I entered TBH...


Whats ur best time for 10k Gazock?


----------



## Miguel2010

Anyone watching the primetime sports tnite thing with Spencer Oliver an that?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Welcome to our newest member - Horse
> 
> Did someone say horse ?:horse


Horse says 'Howdy Choi' :horse


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: Cheers Migs :good.


----------



## Miguel2010

Whats this horse craic, I must have missed that one???


----------



## GazOC

Miguel2010 said:


> Whats ur best time for 10k Gazock?


A very average 41:31, I only run the distance as speed work for marathons and half marathons. I reckon I can get under 40 mins this year but I can't see myself getting much faster than that at my age.


----------



## Libertarian

Miguel2010 said:


> Are you BB mate???


Never heard of him.


----------



## Bryn

Horse says 'Get fucked, Migs.' :horse


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> Horse says 'Get fucked, Migs.' :horse


Fuck you silly queer mushed taff.


----------



## leforge

Has he got the money for the legal action lol


----------



## Miguel2010

Dinamita said:


> Never heard of him.


Its the pic man, gotta be you!


----------



## leforge

Dinamita said:


> Fuck sake.
> 
> Didn't take long for Warren to start ruling this place too :-(


Good post I printed it off !


----------



## Mandanda

leforge said:


> Has he got the money for the legal action lol


:lol: I did wonder that myself but the fella who told me is a top man and he told me he's on a suing rampage.


----------



## leforge

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I did wonder that myself but the fella who told me is a top man and he told me he's on a suing rampage.


 It costs lots over 30k at least for court case he cant do that many. He solictors would write letters threatning the owners. The site needs filters like the other boards when that names mentioned


----------



## Mandanda

There's a story that's coming out next week lads. Dunno where but there's a story on the mess next week..


----------



## Libertarian

I aim to be the person telling it :hey


----------



## leforge

Mandanda said:


> There's a story that's coming out next week lads. Dunno where but there's a story on the mess next week..


I was told most mainstream journos did not want to know.


----------



## Miguel2010

GazOC said:


> A very average 41:31, I only run the distance as speed work for marathons and half marathons. I reckon I can get under 40 mins this year but I can't see myself getting much faster than that at my age.


Not bad, I was gonna complete it in 23 mins before, but didnt wanna beat the world record so eased off and done it in 39 mins instead.....That was when I was hammering it every other day....was basically knocking a minute of every time I was doing it.....Went on tday with a hangover, done 5 mins got off and spewed me ring up!!! (treadmill btw)


----------



## GazOC

I'm not surprised, its got numbers in it and names of people that their readers have never heard off...;-)


----------



## Mandanda

leforge said:


> I was told most mainstream journos did not want to know.


We shall wait and see, interesting stuff. Sad really cos there's lads training and fighting for free...


----------



## GazOC

Miguel2010 said:


> Not bad, I was gonna complete it in 23 mins before, but didnt wanna beat the world record so eased off and done it in 39 mins instead.....That was when I was hammering it every other day....was basically knocking a minute of every time I was doing it.....Went on tday with a hangover, done 5 mins got off and spewed me ring up!!! (treadmill btw)


I could def. crack 40 mins on a treadmill. I take it nice and easy when I've got a hangover!!


----------



## leforge

Mandanda said:


> We shall wait and see, interesting stuff. Sad really cos there's lads training and fighting for free...


Lots of fighters will leave thats for sure. Where will they end up/


----------



## Teeto

how's it going lads


----------



## Jay

Ok, I've seen the thread, and it's moved for now temporarily. I'm going to get legal advice on this, as I refuse to have to censor aspects to keep certain parties happy.

It may end up involving a forum disclaimer, but, I will be seeking advice within the next week. Sorry and thanks for being patient.


----------



## 084

Teeto Teeto Teeto, wheres your twitter at


----------



## Mandanda

:good Alright Teeto.
@Supermanintights Yeah that's fair enough i think.


----------



## GazOC

I used to Admin an Astronomy forum a few years back and, from what I can remember, a disclaimer won't cut it. Its a gray area but. the people doing the suing have usually got deeper pockets/ better lawyers than the forum owners.


----------



## Jay

Mandanda said:


> :good Alright Teeto.
> @Supermanintights Yeah that's fair enough i think.


Nah, thanks for the warning mate. My full intention is to tell any parties who have a problem with a discussion on a public board to do something unpleasant, however I want to make sure first what mine, and CHB's legal rights are.


----------



## Bajingo

leforge said:


> It costs lots over 30k at least for court case he cant do that many. He solictors would write letters threatning the owners. The site needs filters like the other boards when that names mentioned


What's the point in that though, whether it says Warren, Fwank, Allegedly or Ol' Fish Eyes it's quite clear who the stuff is aimed at.


----------



## leforge

But better not mention directly.


----------



## Mandanda

Supermanintights said:


> Nah, thanks for the warning mate. My full intention is to tell any parties who have a problem with a discussion on a public board to do something unpleasant, however I want to make sure first what mine, and CHB's legal rights are.


:good This is reason i'm on here, top work and no probs the source was keen for me to let you lot know asap :good.


----------



## Libertarian

Delete it if you want, most people who were likely to be interested saw it anyway.... those that didn't can easily be PM'd/emailed if they want to know.

Unless the website is owned by a Ltd company, I'd probably behave for now - rich coming from me I know.

If it's a Ltd company and Allegedly decides to sue, just bust the company.... and say ''fuck you''.


----------



## leforge

Can you email it to me. I know interested parties like to see.


----------



## 084

Dinamita said:


> Delete it if you want, most people who were likely to be interested saw it anyway.... those that didn't can easily be PM'd/emailed if they want to know.
> 
> Unless the website is owned by a Ltd company, I'd probably behave for now - rich coming from me I know.
> 
> If it's a Ltd company and Allegedly decides to sue, just bust the company.... and say ''fuck you''.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Knew straight away the thread was a bad idea. Of course in theory it's a _great_ thread but with this forum getting a shout out on Frank's channel there was no doubt from me that the thread was guaranteed to get passed on.


----------



## Bryn

Dinamita said:


> Delete it if you want, most people who were likely to be interested saw it anyway.... those that didn't can easily be PM'd/emailed if they want to know.
> 
> Unless the website is owned by a Ltd company, I'd probably behave for now - rich coming from me I know.
> 
> If it's a Ltd company and Allegedly decides to sue, just bust the company.... and say ''fuck you''.


I missed the thread, any chance of a PM, mate? :good
@Supermanintights I would take a sensible stance, if you need to censor out certain words then so be it, we will all know what is being discussed anyway and may be able to avoid any legal action by doing so.


----------



## Decy

Dinamita said:


> If it's a Ltd company and Allegedly decides to sue, just bust the company.... and say ''fuck you''.


Use his own tactics against him then:lol:


----------



## Jay

Flea Man said:


> Knew straight away the thread was a bad idea. Of course in theory it's a _great_ thread but with this forum getting a shout out on Frank's channel there was no doubt from me that the thread was guaranteed to get passed on.


My personal concern is - if we're meant to be a more mature, adult forum - that maturity should also extend to our ability to be completely open and transparent.

I believe elsewhere many were praising FW for his stance against the BBBOC and other organisations by telling them where to go, and I'm sure he liked it. It's swings and roundabouts, no one is exempt from discussion or criticism.


----------



## GazOC

Thats all very nice and fair in principle SMT but thats not how it works in real life.


----------



## Jay

GazOC said:


> Thats all very nice and fair in principle SMT but thats not how it works in real life.


Unfortunately, so yeah, just going to have to get legal advice next week when I'm back in London.


----------



## leforge

Supermanintights said:


> My personal concern is - if we're meant to be a more mature, adult forum - that maturity should also extend to our ability to be completely open and transparent.
> 
> I believe elsewhere many were praising FW for his stance against the BBBOC and other organisations by telling them where to go, and I'm sure he liked it. It's swings and roundabouts, no one is exempt from discussion or criticism.


But he dont like anyone saying anything bad about him


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Thats all very nice and fair in principle SMT but thats not how it works in real life.


Aye, no need to be a hero.

ESB have clearly gotten advice to avoid legal action, I would just use the same methods of censorship in order to avoid it for CHB. You don't want to be on the wrong side of Allegedly.


----------



## Mandanda

I notice Bomber and Arnie going to war on ESB today.


----------



## GazOC

Check out what happened to the Secondsout forum when it fell foul of "Our Friend".


----------



## Jay

GazOC said:


> Check out what happened to the Secondsout forum when it fell foul of "Our Friend".


Do you happen to have a link or anything - can you pm it me? I'm still doing this stupid count (worst idea ever) for mods.


----------



## Dave

Make me admin and let people sue me for damages. They can take me for all i'm worth if they win:rofl


----------



## GazOC

Supermanintights said:


> Do you happen to have a link or anything - can you pm it me? I'm still doing this stupid count (worst idea ever) for mods.


I can't find any info on Google (which perhaps tells its own story!) but Secondsout.com used to have a thriving forum section that contained criticism, they ended up closing it down after threats of legal action and a lot of the posters moved to ESB.


----------



## Miguel2010

Whats going on?....This thread had 25 pages a minute ago?.....went from 50 odd to 25 or so yesterday???...WTF is up?


----------



## Ishy

Miguel2010 said:


> Whats going on?....This thread had 25 pages a minute ago?.....went from 50 odd to 25 or so yesterday???...WTF is up?


They changed the default 'posts per page' setting. Was 40 an hour or so ago, now 15.


----------



## Miguel2010

Ishy said:


> They changed the default 'posts per page' setting. Was 40 an hour or so ago, now 15.


Cheers mate....Was a mission to scroll dwn the page like, took forever!


----------



## Jay

Someone changed it. I was getting complaints, changed it back.

New options, for those (like me), who dare - 80 posts per page and 100 posts per page... :hey

Man game... :deal


----------



## GazOC

The new skin is a lot easier on the eyes. Nice one Admin!


----------



## GazOC

Miguel2010 said:


> Cheers mate....Was a mission to scroll dwn the page like, took forever!


Try the "Newest posts first" option in settings.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Watching 24/7 on Primetime, constant advert for the fight but they haven't once said how much the fight is :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

How far off are we on the Vote count?
Is Boxing Girl gonna reclaim her seat?


----------



## Ishy

Bit lazy but are we going to get that navigation bar like they have on ESB so you can switch between different sub-forums easily? Bit of a pain in the arse having to go back to the forum front page :lol:


----------



## GazOC

Ishy said:


> Bit lazy but are we going to get that navigation bar like they have on ESB so you can switch between different sub-forums easily? Bit of a pain in the arse having to go back to the forum front page :lol:


I've suggested it already mate, I'm a lazy fucker as well!


----------



## Bajingo

Ishy said:


> Bit lazy but are we going to get that navigation bar like they have on ESB so you can switch between different sub-forums easily? Bit of a pain in the arse having to go back to the forum front page :lol:


I think one of the admins mentioned we'll get something like that soon. TBH there seems to be lots of changes to the layout all the time, mostly for the better. We'll get there.


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> How far off are we on the Vote count?
> Is Boxing Girl gonna reclaim her seat?


Who says she's not one of the admins already? :conf



Ishy said:


> Bit lazy but are we going to get that navigation bar like they have on ESB so you can switch between different sub-forums easily? Bit of a pain in the arse having to go back to the forum front page :lol:


 @Longcount any suggestions?


----------



## Graham Norton

I heard Jenna's a Graham Norton fan...:think


----------



## Ishy

Bajingo said:


> I think one of the admins mentioned we'll get something like that soon. TBH there seems to be lots of changes to the layout all the time, mostly for the better. We'll get there.


:good It's not a major concern but would make the site more navigationable (not really a word that) IMO.


----------



## Jay

:conf


----------



## GazOC

Ishy said:


> :good It's not a major concern but would make the site more navigationable (not really a word that) IMO.


"User friendly"?


----------



## Jay

Also, for the latest updates on the mod count, you should pm @Bryn from the brit forum... :hey

(hopefully, on more than one level, done within the next hour - I have to be up at 7:30am for a climbing trip!)


----------



## Noonaldinho

Supermanintights said:


> Also, for the latest updates on the mod count, you should pm @Bryn from the brit forum... :hey
> 
> (hopefully, on more than one level, done within the next hour - I have to be up at 7:30am for a climbing trip!)


Maybe I'm underselling it but haven't you been doing it since 6pm , can't be that many different names surely :think


----------



## Ishy

GazOC said:


> "User friendly"?


:lol: That's it! :good


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Maybe I'm underselling it but haven't you been doing it since 6pm , can't be that many different names surely :think


Voting closed at 6pm, I've been working all day on my day job - it doesn't recognise saturday nights off.

And don't question me!!! :bart


----------



## Wiirdo

Brummy Lad said:


> Posted that only the other week, banger of a classic, Womack is an atg...


Fucking LOVE that song lads. I love Bobby Womack. His new album is mad.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Supermanintights said:


> Voting closed at 6pm, I've been working all day on my day job - it doesn't recognise saturday nights off.
> 
> And don't question me!!! :bart


 Boxing girl? :think


----------



## GazOC

Supermanintights said:


> Unfortunately, so yeah, just going to have to get legal advice next week when I'm back in London.


A problem may be that a solicitor will tell you the theory (ie. responsibility for forum content posted is still a grey area) but the real threat of legal action and its cost when you are running a forum will make you back off when it actually happens. Thats what happened us, we felt we had a good case on paper but who wants to spend thousands retaining a solicitor to fight it when you are running a non profit making forum?


----------



## Miguel2010

Just changed the skin to dark orange and whatever, miles better, my eyes were fucked looking at that bright white screen...

Also changed posts to 15 a page...Cheers Gaz 

Also people like me being lazy, after you have been on the brit forum 2 lines under the forum there is a pic of a house and next to that it says brit forum jus click on that and your laughing!!


----------



## icemax

I've got this massive urge to parade outside Franks offices, cock out with "Terry Marsh knows the score" emblazzoned along it but I fear that I would only get to "terry Ma" before I had to write a "PTO"


----------



## Jay

GazOC said:


> A problem may be that a solicitor will tell you the theory (ie. responsibility for forum content posted is still a grey area) but the real threat of legal action and its cost when you are running a forum will make you back off when it actually happens. Thats what happened us, we felt we had a good case on paper but who wants to spend thousands retaining a solicitor to fight it when you are running a non profit making forum?


Don't the losers have to pay the court costs in a civil law? I did it at AS level, and remember briefly covering it - but nothing beyond the basic details.

But yeah, it's a fair point. What I will do though is register CHB as a ltd company, just to cover it incase anything does happen.


----------



## GazOC

Supermanintights said:


> Don't the losers have to pay the court costs in a civil law? I did it at AS level, and remember briefly covering it - but nothing beyond the basic details.
> 
> But yeah, it's a fair point. What I will do though is register CHB as a ltd company, just to cover it incase anything does happen.


Yep I believe they do. Its still a tough call to make in that situation when its getting dragged out and you are paying legal fees month after month while you are running a forum that is supposed to be a "fun" hobby.


----------



## Ishy

icemax said:


> I've got this massive urge to parade outside Franks offices, cock out with "Terry Marsh knows the score" emblazzoned along it but I fear that I would only get to "terry Ma" before I had to write a "PTO"


:rofl


----------



## Macho_Grande

Graham Norton said:


> I moved the thread so it's not publically available, if what Mand' said was true and there's no reason to believe it wasn't, then the last thing a young site like this needs is a lawsuit. Sorry but we've got to be careful with allegedly libellious stuff like that.


If that thread was passed over to Warren then CHB is fucked already?

Hope not.

Plus if it's all true, (which i know 100% it is) what can Warren do??


----------



## scrappylinks

i think i'm done with boxing. it's just stupid now. i'll still watch it on sky and stuff but fuck staying up all night and actually caring about this shit anymore. it just bums you out.


----------



## DanielJFiasco

scrappylinks said:


> i think i'm done with boxing. it's just stupid now. i'll still watch it on sky and stuff but fuck staying up all night and actually caring about this shit anymore. it just bums you out.


You'll feel better after a good nights sleep fella. But i know what you mean. It's like a kick in the nuts when you sit there after the fight, almost forgetting that there is a decision to be made, then they drop that bomb on you.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

And what a shite summer it has been for combat sports in general. A plethora of injuries have ruined great fights for the UFC, everybody is stepping out of fights, Boxing has lost a few of its big summer fights due to VADA testing, a horrible robbery has occured, fighters won't fight eachother, Paul Williams has suffered a devastating injury, the only thing to look forward to now for me is Chisora/Haye and Sonnen/Silva. I pray neither of those fights fall apart.


----------



## 084

@scrappy

haha, calm down fella, it will be alright, i was gutted for over a week about the Marquez fight, sent a few depressing messages to Vano and woke him up at 6 in morning :lol:

Will be alright


----------



## Holmes

Not a fucking prayer Bradley won that. Pac was served rough and tough justice for JMM fight but still 2 wrongs don't make a fight. Rematch will prove Pac the better fighter but we can now safely say Pac v PBF isn't happening. Following his last 2 fights Pac will definitely have to concede purse share to PBF which I can't see happening.

Pac of 2-3 years ago beats Floyd imho, Floyd takes him now.


----------



## Holmes

Luke PM me please with thread detail I missed. Cheers mate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

I see Montiel got a SD win over a relatively poor novice, It's time he packed it in.


----------



## icemax

I opened the Sunday Mail about half an hour ago to find that my boss is supposedly shagging Damien Hurts missus....its hilarious . We have had a very brief text exchange.

Me "WTF?? Is it true?"
Him: "Andy, don't believe everything you read"
Me: "So its not true"
Him "Its true"
Me: "Hahahaha"

He's in for some stick


----------



## Back to Bill

icemax said:


> I opened the Sunday Mail about half an hour ago to find that my boss is supposedly shagging Damien Hurts missus....its hilarious . We have had a very brief text exchange.
> 
> Me "WTF?? Is it true?"
> Him: "Andy, don't believe everything you read"
> Me: "So its not true"
> Him "Its true"
> Me: "Hahahaha"
> 
> He's in for some stick


:lol: I just read about it funny enough.


----------



## Horse

Noonaldinho said:


> Welcome to our newest member - Horse
> 
> Did someone say horse ?:horse


Thank you for the greeting, but if I'd wanted my arrival announced I would have done so myself. I'm sorry to see the gif made the journey from Boxrec.


----------



## Wallet

Hello, Horse.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Horse says "Thank you for the greeting, but if I'd wanted my arrival announced I would have done so myself. I'm sorry to see the gif made the journey from Boxrec"

:horse


----------



## Bajingo

:horse :horse :horse :horse :horse :horse :horse :horse :horse :horse


----------



## Horse

Well done :clap:


----------



## Horse

I've seen that Bryn is a member, is that other buffoon Palimpsest here as well?


----------



## Wallet

Horse said:


> I've seen that Bryn is a member, is that other buffoon Palimpsest here as well?


He has an account but I think he's only made 1 or 2 posts.


----------



## Teeto

@ roe hit my artticles up brooonnnnnneeerrrrrrr


----------



## icemax

Bill said:


> :lol: I just read about it funny enough.


It really does look like an odd couple situation, opposites attract and all that because he's the least arty person I know....apart from his propensity for wearing brown suede shoes but I don't suppose that that counts.


----------



## 1st Contact

:lol::lol:


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Just seen this article on the BBC with the headline 'Manny Pacquiao's children 'want Floyd Mayweather fight'

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/18368058

Am I the only one who thinks Floyd would have too much for Pacquiao's kids, even though they outnumber him 4 to 1? He'd have a size and reach advantage, and he's fought at a much higher level.


----------



## Back to Bill

DanielJFiasco said:


> Just seen this article on the BBC with the headline 'Manny Pacquiao's children 'want Floyd Mayweather fight'
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/18368058
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Floyd would have too much for Pacquiao's kids, even though they outnumber him 4 to 1? He'd have a size and reach advantage, and he's fought at a much higher level.


:lol::lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

DanielJFiasco said:


> Just seen this article on the BBC with the headline 'Manny Pacquiao's children 'want Floyd Mayweather fight'
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/18368058
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Floyd would have too much for Pacquiao's kids, even though they outnumber him 4 to 1? He'd have a size and reach advantage, and he's fought at a much higher level.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Did someone say Horse? :horse


----------



## Bryn

Check out the vCash, Gentlemen. :deal


----------



## Back to Bill

icemax said:


> It really does look like an odd couple situation, opposites attract and all that because he's the least arty person I know....apart from his propensity for wearing brown suede shoes but I don't suppose that that counts.


Its a strange one but they seem serious, so good luck to them, got to feel for Hirst a bit he just lost his missus but he ain't short of a few bob so I doubt he will be single for long.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Anyone think Italy have a chance today?


----------



## Roe

:lol: And the new, wheelchair champion of the world..


----------



## Back to Bill

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Anyone think Italy have a chance today?


There's a chance but I think Spain will have too much for them, I think if anything Italy might get a 1-1 draw?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Roe said:


> :lol: And the new, wheelchair champion of the world..


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bill said:


> There's a chance but I think Spain will have too much for them, I think if anything Italy might get a 1-1 draw?


Yeah, I might stick a bit of money on Spain 1-0 and 1-1 draw.


----------



## Miguel2010

Spain no striker.....

1-0 the ****.


----------



## dftaylor

Guys, the Bradley-Pac fight has left me hugely down on boxing. Any fights worth watching to make me feel better?


----------



## icemax

Bill said:


> Its a strange one but they seem serious, so good luck to them, got to feel for Hirst a bit he just lost his missus but he ain't short of a few bob so I doubt he will be single for long.


Its not as though Hirst can pop round to Tims and vent a bit by trying physical violence...that really would end badly


----------



## icemax

I'm watching the ITV match buildup...Am I really bad in hoping that an utterly stupid Ukranian/Pole rocks up behind Vieira and starts doing monkey impressions....Beat down of absolutely epic proportions unfolds live on TV


----------



## icemax

dftaylor said:


> Guys, the Bradley-Pac fight has left me hugely down on boxing. Any fights worth watching to make me feel better?


At times like this I always stick on the Brawl in Montreal


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

dftaylor said:


> Guys, the Bradley-Pac fight has left me hugely down on boxing. Any fights worth watching to make me feel better?


 I watched Benn-Eubank last night, so if you've got virgin on demand, you can find that on there.

Was gonna watch Macklin-Martinez too but I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Libertarian

Yeah.... I always knew that Eastern Europeans were generally racist - to varying degrees, but I'm surprised how mainstream it is, and how strong the feeling is towards blacks.

Plus, anyone who goes out looking like most of them lot do, with their prisoner of war haircuts and what not, has no right to criticise anyone, about anything :lol:

South Africa is probably the most racist country on the planet, skin colour governs their lives, but these lot run them close.


----------



## Miguel2010

Jenna J accepted friend request on facebook haha!!!


----------



## Back to Bill

icemax said:


> Its not as though Hirst can pop round to Tims and vent a bit by trying physical violence...that really would end badly


No It wouldn't be the brightest idea, I have been reading up on Mr Spicer, I think its best if Hirst just lets it go in this instance. :lol:


----------



## Michael

Anyone else feel that if there is a rematch that Bradley could actually take it again, for legit this time? I think Pacquiao is on a slide since the Marquez fight, and I dont think he can do much to adjust his in the ring performances as such anymore. If Bradley could actually take away that straight left in bout two, he could take it imo.


----------



## scrappylinks

Miguel2010 said:


> Jenna J accepted friend request on facebook haha!!!


post them hot pics bro


----------



## Noonaldinho

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Anyone think Italy have a chance today?


Italy were steeped in match fixing scandal in 1982 and 2006 and won both of those world cups.....

Just saying


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Sportofkings said:


> Anyone else feel that if there is a rematch that Bradley could actually take it again, for legit this time? I think Pacquiao is on a slide since the Marquez fight, and I dont think he can do much to adjust his in the ring performances as such anymore. If Bradley could actually take away that straight left in bout two, he could take it imo.


I certainly do, yeah. Pacquiao once again showed he is clueless when it comes to a defensive counterpuncher, especially when he's not leading in the fight.

I'm just really mad that we now won't get Mayweather/Pacquiao for sure. Maybe its naive but I really thought it could happen at the end of the year, but there's no doubt in my mind Arum didn't want it and double crossed him, there was too much in the air about a Bradley/Pac II for it to be co-incidence. I don't have a problem with a rematch, though I'd rather see Pac/May obviously but it doesn't matter what Pacquiao does in the rematch really, that fight just isn't going to happen now and Arum wanted to line his fucking pockets.

The guy you've really got to feel sorry for all of this is Marquez, left out in the cold again. You can't feel sorry for Pacquiao because he didnt' step it up and he's still going to get a lot of money for the rematch, and Bradley has just hit the bigtime. Mayweather won't really give that much of a fuck either because now he doesn't have to hear the Pacquiao bullshit anymore and he can fight whoever he wants without "FIGHT MANNY PACQUIAO" probably coming up again, at least until the rematch and its a big ask that Pac can win the rematch. I think Pacquiao needs to catch Bradley cold and hurt him in the first few rounds and be like that firestorm like he was similar to the fight last night, but everytime he hits that second half of the fight, he's going to look slow, lethargic and like he's just trying to land one big shot. It was if he gave up his way in, he was just waiting to throw a left straight against Bradley but the difference was, he knew it was coming and he'd already weathered the "storm".


----------



## MagicMan

Sportofkings said:


> Anyone else feel that if there is a rematch that Bradley could actually take it again, for legit this time? I think Pacquiao is on a slide since the Marquez fight, and I dont think he can do much to adjust his in the ring performances as such anymore. If Bradley could actually take away that straight left in bout two, he could take it imo.


Without a doubt he could. With two healthy feet & as you said working on taking away the left hand he could definitely win the rematch


----------



## dftaylor

I saw more evidence that Pac would win more comfortably than Bradley would. It wasn't even close.


----------



## Horse

Bryn said:


> Did someone say Horse? :horse


Yes, several times.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Horse said:


> Yes, several times.


How did it go with that girl on Boxrec?

Get her over here, you're one smooth talking mofo :bluesuit


----------



## Bryn

Horse said:


> Yes, several times.


Can you start a thread with your rankings here, please? We've not really got a resident poster that keeps rankings.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Can you start a thread with your rankings here, please? We've not really got a resident poster that keeps rankings.


What did you make of Portugal losing to Germany last night Bryn :think


----------



## Horse

Noonaldinho said:


> How did it go with that girl on Boxrec?
> 
> Get her over here, you're one smooth talking mofo :bluesuit


Amber the girl from the Horse Forum? I was accused of scaring her off, it may be better if you got in touch with her.










http://boxrec.com/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=51621


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> What did you make of Portugal losing to Germany last night Bryn :think


Ummm, I didn't watch it.



Horse said:


> Amber the girl from the Horse Forum? I was accused of scaring her off, it may be better if you got in touch with her.


You found that picture surprisingly quickly, Horse. Have you been getting your oats?


----------



## Horse

Bryn said:


> Can you start a thread with your rankings here, please? We've not really got a resident poster that keeps rankings.


Do I need approval from a Mod before starting a rankings thread? I have received a PM on Boxrec inviting me to post my rankings here but I thought it may be a hoax.


----------



## Bryn

Horse said:


> Do I need approval from a Mod before starting a rankings thread? I have received a PM on Boxrec inviting me to post my rankings here but I thought it may be a hoax.


You won't need permission, mate. Just do it if you want.

If it'd make you feel better start a thread asking for permission in the suggestions thread, or PM @Supermanintights


----------



## Horse

Bryn said:


> You found that picture surprisingly quickly, Horse. Have you been getting your oats?


Don't be crass.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Horse, you are very straight laced aren't you


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> You won't need permission, mate. Just do it if you want.
> 
> If it'd make you feel better start a thread asking for permission in the suggestions thread, or PM @Supermanintights


 Won't get a reply from supermanintights he's still head down with his Abacus, doing the mod count


----------



## Mandanda

Sportofkings said:


> Anyone else feel that if there is a rematch that Bradley could actually take it again, for legit this time? I think Pacquiao is on a slide since the Marquez fight, and I dont think he can do much to adjust his in the ring performances as such anymore. If Bradley could actually take away that straight left in bout two, he could take it imo.


Yep i think he could do a damn site better then last night that's for sure, He seemed better when pressing the action last night, he did show world class ability in adapting and taking some rounds late on. I was disappointed by his footwork last night even in round 1 it wasn't great he seemed slower then a few years back. He's regressed slightly IMHO may be to do with his lack of activity he's gone from a active fighter (best period in 09) to a guy fighting once every 9-10 months. He looked tense and tight early on and once he got into later stages he did handle himself better and that coincided with Pac tiring. Diaz said Bradley was actually fatiguing early which may of been due to nerves and the long wait. There's a lot to improve on from his POV.

Pac knows he can hurt Bradley so that will mean he will press for the stoppage early on next time if there is one.


----------



## Bryn

Horse said:


> Don't be crass.


Apologies, Horse. :horse


----------



## Horse

Noonaldinho said:


> Horse, you are very straight laced aren't you


I have good manners if that's what you mean?


----------



## Horse

Bryn said:


> Apologies, Horse. :horse


Accepted.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Horse said:


> I have good manners if that's what you mean?


Are you implying that Bryn doesn't?

He only hinted at the fact you had Drum Runners picture to hand , readily available for you to masturbate over :conf


----------



## Horse

Noonaldinho said:


> Are you implying that Bryn doesn't?
> 
> He only hinted at the fact you had Drum Runners picture to hand , readily available for you to masturbate over :conf


Is this is an example of the "mature" forum that Bunce spoke off.


----------



## Mandanda

By the way any lads who post in the Encyclopedia first of all thanks so far for the tremendous work, I have updated the glossary but sadly i'm having murderers trying to get down page to get post links due to so many video's being on page and me stuck with the laptop at the moment so the things crashing when i go on page i'm gonna have a look at the first page and see if i can just go on that to update it. If you'd like to PM over your post link and the fighters name that would be appreciated. 

Apologies..


----------



## Noonaldinho

Horse said:


> Is this is an example of the "mature" forum that Bunce spoke off.


Have you ever heard of Rob Palmer?


----------



## Horse

Noonaldinho said:


> Have you ever heard of Rob Palmer?


No.


----------



## Bryn

Horse said:


> No.


----------



## Noonaldinho

A personal fave of mine


----------



## Noonaldinho

That whistle in the Ireland game is doing my head in!


----------



## Bryn

Only just getting round to watching that Kevin Bridges BBC series. It's hysterical, especially his stand up bits and the parts where he is talking to other comics.

"A Durex Extra Safe in a water fight!? You'll put someone in a coma."


----------



## Noonaldinho

Where has the previous 2 hours of this thread gone?

Or was there none and I'm going mad


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Where has the previous 2 hours of this thread gone?
> 
> Or was there none and I'm going mad


Dunno mate, I posted my top 10 Rob Palmer tracks. They've disappeared.


----------



## Bryn

Louis Theroux just started on BBC2. A revisit to the porn one.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Porn one? 

Im currently rewatching Pac Bradley

What is your Number 1 Rob Palmer track? 

:horse


----------



## GazOC

42:21 in the Liverpool 10K. Not great but not bad.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Nice one Gaz :good

:horse


----------



## Horse

Even when the post isn't addressed to me you use the horse gif?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Horse said:


> Even when the post isn't addressed to me you use the horse gif?


Yes, I like the :horse its neither personal nor an attack at your chosen username :good


----------



## Horse

Noonaldinho said:


> Yes, I like the :horse its neither personal nor an attack at your chosen username :good


I see, thank you for clarifying that :good


----------



## Miguel2010

Horse is Bryn


----------



## Horse

Miguel2010 said:


> Horse is Bryn


I can assure you he isn't.

By the way how did the "clever tactical shit" go on ESB?


----------



## Horse




----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Horse is Bryn


Get fucked you retarded northern cunt. :horse

This Rob Black on Theroux is a fucking coked up mad man.


----------



## Horse

Bryn said:


> Get fucked you retarded northern cunt. :horse
> 
> This Rob Black on Theroux is a fucking coked up mad man.


Surely I should be the one aggrieved by Miguel's post?


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> Get fucked you retarded northern cunt. :horse
> 
> This Rob Black on Theroux is a fucking coked up mad man.


You son are a cheeky little twat, and your a boring craicless cunt...... Shanty town living no mark cunt...Fuck ya think ya are....Wanna meet up eh son, Ill fucking murder you, slowly.

And you are Horse ya fucking meff, rumbled.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> You son are a cheeky little twat, and your a boring craicless cunt...... Shanty town living no mark cunt...Fuck ya think ya are....Wanna meet up eh son, Ill fucking murder you, slowly.
> 
> And you are Horse ya fucking meff, rumbled.


:lol: I love you, Migs, I really do.


----------



## Bryn

...but seriously, you're a twat.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> :lol: I love you, Migs, I really do.


Not happy with you sonshine and I'm sober as a fucking judge.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> ...but seriously, you're a twat.


A twat with a knuckle for every year you have lived thus far.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> A twat with a knuckle for every year you have lived thus far.


:lol: A knuckle for every year I've lived thus far? I'm atleast 27 then with all the extra fingers they carry in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> :lol: A knuckle for every year I've lived thus far? I'm atleast 27 then with all the extra fingers they carry in your neck of the woods.


Ouch. :lol:


----------



## Bryn

:hi: Morning lads.


----------



## Lilo

Fucking come on ENGLAND!!!! :ibutt


----------



## Flea Man

Mornin' all :hi: 

Slightly regretting finally revealing my identity last night, but not as much as I'm hatin' not fallin' asleep 'til nigh on 3 and starting work at 6 :-(


----------



## icemax

Bill said:


> No It wouldn't be the brightest idea, I have been reading up on Mr Spicer, I think its best if Hirst just lets it go in this instance. :lol:


We used to have lots of fun at work with various bits and pieces in the 90s but we are more "governed" now


----------



## Back to Bill

icemax said:


> We used to have lots of fun at work with various bits and pieces in the 90s but we are more "governed" now


I can imagine, was that the Sandline International era?


----------



## Wickio

Flea Man said:


> Mornin' all :hi:
> 
> Slightly regretting finally revealing my identity last night, but not as much as I'm hatin' not fallin' asleep 'til nigh on 3 and starting work at 6 :-(


I was expecting worse from the descriptions you've given of yourself mate! Look like a tough, but skinny, geezer. :yep:

How long is your work day?


----------



## Flea Man

6-3 today


----------



## GazOC

Yeah, don't sweat it mate. From your self descriptions I was expecting someone looking like Gollum from LOTR but you look pretty normal (whatever that is!)


----------



## icemax

Bill said:


> I can imagine, was that the Sandline International era?


Might have been :think 

When I look back now we were actually a vision of probity in a sea of absolute filth. The business is much more regulated now but there are still cowboys....I've heard some stories from the 60s and 70s that would make your hair curl, unbelieveably there were still ex SS men hiring themselves out


----------



## Flea Man

GazOC said:


> Yeah, don't sweat it mate. From your self descriptions I was expecting someone looking like Gollum from LOTR but you look pretty normal (whatever that is!)


:good


----------



## Back to Bill

icemax said:


> Might have been :think
> 
> When I look back now we were actually a vision of probity in a sea of absolute filth. The business is much more regulated now but there are still cowboys....I've heard some stories from the 60s and 70s that would make your hair curl, unbelieveably there were still ex SS men hiring themselves out


Bloody hell I bet. Its quite impressive though, you must have led one interesting life.


----------



## Wallet

GazOC said:


> Yeah, don't sweat it mate. From your self descriptions I was expecting someone looking like Gollum from LOTR but you look pretty normal (whatever that is!)


What he fails to mention is that the bird next to him is 4 foot tall.


----------



## icemax

Bill said:


> Bloody hell I bet. Its quite impressive though, *you must have led one interesting life*.


I have really, like most things it never seemed like that at the time.....I have been lucky, and it genuinely is more luck than judgement


----------



## Mandanda

Having issues with T-Mobile, They've sent a formal demand through Buchanan Clark and Wells demanding £150. Basically were not paying it because we had 3 deals (3 sims) and my dad's deal ran out in Jan this year, The other two numbers ran out in March. We sent them a letter in November telling them we would not be renewing the deals at end of contracts this year. We was giving them notice to let them know about it. 

Anyways my dad sent letter by recorded delivery and has the receipt. They sent a letter a few weeks later saying sorry to hear your leaving please call to confirm. Noticed the letter had my dad's number and not the other two though. My dad ran and explained the situation and confirmed he was the account holder. The person on the phone wanted to put him through to someone else for no reason he said 'no, you've been told and i've done what's asked goodbye'. Now since then i've paid off my numbers and dad has his but when they've been called they change the contract ending month from March to April. They've basically moved the goalposts.

They've sent letters asking for monthly deal since the deal has ended and we've returned to sender without opening the letter. Then today we got this letter..

Anyone had any issues with T-Mobile? and i dunno if were gonna be made to pay up for something we never used after April 11th. They said deal was finished April 12th. There total scumbags and there service is appalling.


----------



## Libertarian

As long as you've got everything on record you'll be ok.

Companies are willing to try it on with these things, in the knowledge that people either don't read what they're signing, or that they're shit scared of having a missed payment on their credit record that they'll just pay anyway.

Don't ignore it though, write back explaining the situation and make sure that copies of letters to T-mobile that are referred to in your letter to the solicitors are included.


----------



## Mandanda

Thanks mate, I'll let my dad know. The most ignorant people around..


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> Having issues with T-Mobile, They've sent a formal demand through Buchanan Clark and Wells demanding £150. Basically were not paying it because we had 3 deals (3 sims) and my dad's deal ran out in Jan this year, The other two numbers ran out in March. We sent them a letter in November telling them we would not be renewing the deals at end of contracts this year. We was giving them notice to let them know about it.
> 
> Anyways my dad sent letter by recorded delivery and has the receipt. They sent a letter a few weeks later saying sorry to hear your leaving please call to confirm. Noticed the letter had my dad's number and not the other two though. My dad ran and explained the situation and confirmed he was the account holder. The person on the phone wanted to put him through to someone else for no reason he said 'no, you've been told and i've done what's asked goodbye'. Now since then i've paid off my numbers and dad has his but when they've been called they change the contract ending month from March to April. They've basically moved the goalposts.
> 
> They've sent letters asking for monthly deal since the deal has ended and we've returned to sender without opening the letter. Then today we got this letter..
> 
> Anyone had any issues with T-Mobile? and i dunno if were gonna be made to pay up for something we never used after April 11th. They said deal was finished April 12th. There total scumbags and there service is appalling.


I had loads of trouble with T-Mobile, the the fuckers lost my phone when they sent it to me and then tried to claim that I had it. They then tried to charge me the total cost of the 24 months contract because I had signed for the phone (I hadn't).

After lots of phone calls and dealing with the Post Office directly they finally sorted it out, took ages though.

Having some issues with Welsh Water too, trying to make me pay a few hundred quid for my late father's water bills, but I'm just ignoring them as the bill ain't in my name so I'm not going to feel the wrath of their debt procedure (Although a debt collecttion agency has already sent me letters.)


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> I had loads of trouble with T-Mobile, the the fuckers lost my phone when they sent it to me and then tried to claim that I had it. They then tried to charge me the total cost of the 24 months contract because I had signed for the phone (I hadn't).
> 
> After lots of phone calls and dealing with the Post Office directly they finally sorted it out, took ages though.
> 
> Having some issues with Welsh Water too, trying to make me pay a few hundred quid for my late father's water bills, but I'm just ignoring them as the bill ain't in my name so I'm not going to feel the wrath of their debt procedure (Although a debt collecttion agency has already sent me letters.)


Sorry to hear that bro, that's disgusting. With regards to T-Mobile they haven't asked us to sign anything. It's all verbal stuff and we never agreed to renewing the deal. They should of cut my number after March they didn't and the phone was used once more (text) in April but as my dad said the deal was over by then. It should of come back no credit but they still trying to tie us to this fake deal. Like i'd ring my missus and they'd charge me for that call (t-mobile to t-mobile) when it was part of my deal. They also added a fiver to my deal they just kept moving the deal around to suit them.

Just don't want this to go court, my dad don't need the stress.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Looks like I'm going to end up in court sooner or later myself. Basically when I dropped out of Uni, I didn't realise I had a further payment to make on my accomodation (this was in 2010). I then had no further contact with Leeds Met University, until I received a letter from LRC collections agency in February. I advised them that this was the first I'd heard of this debt, despite it allegedly being two years old, I also told them that I wasn't working at that time and that I'd contact them to start a payment plan as soon as I was. I also asked for proof that I actually owed the debt, as two years is an awful long time to take to notify someone of a debt. I also don't agree that the first I hear of a debt I owe to my old University should be correspondence from debt recovery agency, rather that the people I supposedly owe the debt to. 

Anyway today i received a County Court order, does anyone think I have a leg to stand on if I object? I started work late April, but I've been working all of there Office hours, so I hadn't been able to notify them that I'd started work. Basically I'm planning on objecting on the grounds that the debt was passed to a collection company prior to me even being notified of the debt, will this work or will incur further legal charges?


----------



## Mandanda

Jim Bowen said:


> Looks like I'm going to end up in court sooner or later myself. Basically when I dropped out of Uni, I didn't realise I had a further payment to make on my accomodation (this was in 2010). I then had no further contact with Leeds Met University, until I received a letter from LRC collections agency in February. I advised them that this was the first I'd heard of this debt, despite it allegedly being two years old, I also told them that I wasn't working at that time and that I'd contact them to start a payment plan as soon as I was. I also asked for proof that I actually owed the debt, as two years is an awful long time to take to notify someone of a debt. I also don't agree that the first I hear of a debt I owe to my old University should be correspondence from debt recovery agency, rather that the people I supposedly owe the debt to.
> 
> Anyway today i received a County Court order, does anyone think I have a leg to stand on if I object? I started work late April, but I've been working all of there Office hours, so I hadn't been able to notify them that I'd started work. Basically I'm planning on objecting on the grounds that the debt was passed to a collection company prior to me even being notified of the debt, will this work or will incur further legal charges?


I'm same as you looking for answers, not clued up on all of this stuff man..

Hope it works out for you in the end, sure some of others lad on here will give you advice you need. Choi's turned legal today :lol:.

BTW lads just re-reading the letter a part in red says 'Please note that if this balance is paid within the next 28 days the suspension on your service will be lifted and you will be able to once again make calls. If the balance remains unpaid then the charges relating to the unexpired period of your contractual agreement will be added to your account'.

:lol: There is no written contract i know that much, There shocking man seriously..


----------



## Bryn

Jim Bowen said:


> Looks like I'm going to end up in court sooner or later myself. Basically when I dropped out of Uni, I didn't realise I had a further payment to make on my accomodation (this was in 2010). I then had no further contact with Leeds Met University, until I received a letter from LRC collections agency in February. I advised them that this was the first I'd heard of this debt, despite it allegedly being two years old, I also told them that I wasn't working at that time and that I'd contact them to start a payment plan as soon as I was. I also asked for proof that I actually owed the debt, as two years is an awful long time to take to notify someone of a debt. I also don't agree that the first I hear of a debt I owe to my old University should be correspondence from debt recovery agency, rather that the people I supposedly owe the debt to.
> 
> Anyway today i received a County Court order, does anyone think I have a leg to stand on if I object? I started work late April, but I've been working all of there Office hours, so I hadn't been able to notify them that I'd started work. Basically I'm planning on objecting on the grounds that the debt was passed to a collection company prior to me even being notified of the debt, will this work or will incur further legal charges?


I was thinking that the Limitations Act (1980) could've heped you, but it would only relate if that gap of zero correspondence had been longer than 6 years, and not the 2 in this case. Sorry mate.

Link here if your interested: http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1980/58


----------



## 084

I hate things like this, big companies trying to Bully people into giving them money. 

Jim, 1 thing i do know is, if you go to court and have to pay them money that way, YOU tell them how much you pay a week/month, i remember being in court and some idiot had to travel from Hythe to Lyndhurst to pay 5p a week, think he was a bit simple, well must of been because it's probably a good 8-10 miles :lol:


----------



## icemax

My sister got tangled up with dicks like that Mand.....try this website, she used it and got everything sorted out http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/


----------



## icemax

Jim Bowen said:


> Looks like I'm going to end up in court sooner or later myself. Basically when I dropped out of Uni, I didn't realise I had a further payment to make on my accomodation (this was in 2010). I then had no further contact with Leeds Met University, until I received a letter from LRC collections agency in February. I advised them that this was the first I'd heard of this debt, despite it allegedly being two years old, I also told them that I wasn't working at that time and that I'd contact them to start a payment plan as soon as I was. I also asked for proof that I actually owed the debt, as two years is an awful long time to take to notify someone of a debt. I also don't agree that the first I hear of a debt I owe to my old University should be correspondence from debt recovery agency, rather that the people I supposedly owe the debt to.
> 
> Anyway today i received a County Court order, does anyone think I have a leg to stand on if I object? I started work late April, but I've been working all of there Office hours, so I hadn't been able to notify them that I'd started work. Basically I'm planning on objecting on the grounds that the debt was passed to a collection company prior to me even being notified of the debt, will this work or will incur further legal charges?


Is it a summons or an actual order? In either case phone up the court and ask them if its legit because these bastards are not below generating paperwork that looks official in an attempt to make you panic and cough up


----------



## Mandanda

icemax said:


> My sister got tangled up with dicks like that Mand.....try this website, she used it and got everything sorted out http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/


Thank you Ice, Very much appreciated :good.


----------



## Libertarian

Most people see a red letter and panic like fuck - they know it and are prepared to take a chance on it.

I'm pretty sure that they can't pass something on to a debt collection agency unless you have ignored reminders from them to get in contact. Many people get CCJ's on them because they just move and don't tell the creditor (quite often the council tax office) that they're off.

As long as you are seen to be taking reasonable steps to be seen to be meeting your obligations the court will simply tell them to piss off and liaise with you - however for you Jim it could be argued that being unable to contact them by telephone you might have been able to do so in writing.

All my communications these days is done by letter, and I reference their correspondence to me in my letter back to them. I'd imagine that half the time, they see you can write a letter properly and just write back saying words to the effect of ''we'll let you off this once'', when in truth you've done nothing wrong.

If I paid every bill that a company had sent to me I'd have nothing. I've had final demands from car finance companies, insurance policies for Sky+ boxes, the lot - even when I'd not had car finance at the time and have never had a Sky+ box to this day.

Some people are that stupid and will just pay. Unethical of course from these firms, but it pays the bills.


----------



## Vano-irons

COME ON ENGLAND!!!!

That is all


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> COME ON ENGLAND!!!!
> 
> That is all


Normally always go the pub for England Tournament games, not been hyped for this one, but now sat at home still have the butterflys :horse :horse :horse


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> What he fails to mention is that the bird next to him is 4 foot tall.


:lol: Nah, I laid out how short I was. That should've led to also letting everyone know how tiny Oriental women are


----------



## Noonaldinho

Why am I never confident that England can hold a lead


----------



## Libertarian

Hodgson's teams are usually capable.

Certainly more so than Eriksson's England were. We could score after a minute against a shit team and he'd have us hanging on for dear life.


----------



## Vano-irons

I'm rather happy with the way that first half went. More than held our own for the first 40 minutes.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Good first half for England, would like to see Gerrard get forward a bit more and let Parker sit in front of the back four.


----------



## wrimc

There is definitely more goals in this game both attacks look potent but both defences look pretty poor. Mexes can be exposed BUT we are playing far too deep in defence. Scott Parker needs to be bossing that area outside the box.


----------



## Mandanda

I'm very impressed with England, You can see there's a attacking organisation developing and were also looking compact enough to frustrate the French. Hart let himself down on the goal but it happens. Time to keep heads and remain disciplined, I really fancy Wellback to break away and score especially when 1v1 with Rami. 

I put a few quid on England to win Euro's @ 14/1 might be a decent bet who knows i feel Germans are strongest side in comp and Russians look best outsiders alongside Croats, As much as i dislike inclusions like Downing you don't need great players to win international competitions. Greece showed that a few years back.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mandanda said:


> I'm very impressed with England, You can see there's a attacking organisation developing and were also looking compact enough to frustrate the French. Hart let himself down on the goal but it happens. Time to keep heads and remain disciplined, I really fancy Wellback to break away and score especially when 1v1 with Rami.
> 
> I put a few quid on England to win Euro's @ 14/1 might be a decent bet who knows i feel Germans are strongest side in comp and Russians look best outsiders alongside Croats, As much as i dislike inclusions like Downing you don't need great players to win international competitions. Greece showed that a few years back.


 How much ?:think EW?


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'd have liked to have seen Carroll on, as a different option


----------



## Mandanda

Noonaldinho said:


> How much ?:think EW?


Put 2 quid on IIRC :lol:, Got Alan Dzagoev at 100/1. Put a few bets on for a few quid each.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mandanda said:


> Put 2 quid on IIRC :lol:, Got Alan Dzagoev at 100/1. Put a few bets on for a few quid each.


:lol: fairplay, I have a Ladrokes account, started off with a free bet of £20, got it up to £100 with drew £50, now back up to £68, all with little £1 0r £2 bets for fun :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

This Ref is a fucking wanker! I've counted atleast 8 clear fouls that haven't gone our way!


----------



## Mandanda

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: fairplay, I have a Ladrokes account, started off with a free bet of £20, got it up to £100 with drew £50, now back up to £68, all with little £1 0r £2 bets for fun :good


 Yeah man that's best way IMO, I'm not expert so making £10-£20 bets would be pointless. Just a bit of fun and if i get lucky then great if not no major loss. 
@BoxingAnalyst Yep it's a conspiracy against England mate, Blatant fouls waved away like it's nothing.


----------



## Mandanda

Dinamita said:


> Most people see a red letter and panic like fuck - they know it and are prepared to take a chance on it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that they can't pass something on to a debt collection agency unless you have ignored reminders from them to get in contact. Many people get CCJ's on them because they just move and don't tell the creditor (quite often the council tax office) that they're off.
> 
> As long as you are seen to be taking reasonable steps to be seen to be meeting your obligations the court will simply tell them to piss off and liaise with you - however for you Jim it could be argued that being unable to contact them by telephone you might have been able to do so in writing.
> 
> All my communications these days is done by letter, and I reference their correspondence to me in my letter back to them. I'd imagine that half the time, they see you can write a letter properly and just write back saying words to the effect of ''we'll let you off this once'', when in truth you've done nothing wrong.
> 
> If I paid every bill that a company had sent to me I'd have nothing. I've had final demands from car finance companies, insurance policies for Sky+ boxes, the lot - even when I'd not had car finance at the time and have never had a Sky+ box to this day.
> 
> Some people are that stupid and will just pay. Unethical of course from these firms, but it pays the bills.


Cheers for the advice, My dad's sent back to letters as he tried to talk to them on phone and they wouldn't listen so his attitude was f'em they wanna play dumb i won't bother with them anymore they was asked to supply physical bills and didn't do it till prompted again and also would send the bills out late as if they were trying to be funny. They rang me once i think but never rang again and i wasn't using the phone to call out. I'll let him know and be onto that forum Ice put me onto and lord willing get them off our backs without being robbed off £150...


----------



## Vano-irons

Yeah I would have liked to have seen Carroll on as well. We could have pumped it forward a little faster with him up front. He would have won most balls against that mediocre French defence IMO. But I would have taken 1-1 before the game. Very good from England


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just flicked over to boxnation for the boxing hour, and am greeted with the Debt Free Direct advert............. Just saying 

:horse


----------



## Markyboy86

Hello Choi.


----------



## Flea Man

Why did you confirm that picture was me nobber?! 

Nice avy :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Marky! :hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Markyboy86

Because i really want it to be you, flean.:bart

Hello Bryn, i have missed you, you too Brett though not as much as Bryn.:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn has turned into abit of a part timer of late, I personally think he is now hooked on that computer game :think


----------



## Markyboy86

What game is this we are talking about?? I am a bit behind the times.:conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

Civilization I think:conf


----------



## Markyboy86

Never heard of it.

You happy with the point today mate?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> You happy with the point today mate?


 Yes mate, and the performance too. With such low expectation and hype, its good, looking forward to friday now :horse


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Hello Bryn, i have missed you, you too Brett though not as much as Bryn.:hi:


Missed you too, brother.

Where have you been anyways?



Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn has turned into abit of a part timer of late, I personally think he is now hooked on that computer game :think


Not really been playing that game, the main reason I've not been posting much is because I've not been in work I think, that's where I do the majority of my posting.


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Yes mate, and the performance too. With such low expectation and hype, its good, looking forward to friday now :horse


They held it together well, no team has really stood out so far yer i dont think.


Bryn said:


> Missed you too, brother.
> 
> Where have you been anyways?
> 
> Not really been playing that game, the main reason I've not been posting much is because I've not been in work I think, that's where I do the majority of my posting.


Not really been online much, was on a bit of a bender at the weekend there and the missus is away on holiday this week so will be on alot more this week.:deal


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> They held it together well, no team has really stood out so far yer i dont think.
> 
> Not really been online much, was on a bit of a bender at the weekend there and the missus is away on holiday this week so will be on alot more this week.:deal


Ah, I see. Nice to see you back anyways. :good

@Royal-T , I'll be in your neck of the woods tomorrow. Is there anywhere nice to eat in Reading, near the Madejski?


----------



## Markyboy86

ESB has really went down the shitter recently, like a fucking ghost town over there.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hey


Bryn said:


> @Royal-T , I'll be in your neck of the woods tomorrow. Is there anywhere nice to eat in Reading, near the Madejski?


I know there's a Pizza Hut up the road, and I think there's a TGI's local too or might be a Frankie & Bennys

Or 5 min drive to the Oracle and get yourself a Miller & Carter:hey


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> ESB has really went down the shitter recently, like a fucking ghost town over there.


 Just missing a couple of people here!!


----------



## dftaylor

Jim Bowen said:


> Looks like I'm going to end up in court sooner or later myself. Basically when I dropped out of Uni, I didn't realise I had a further payment to make on my accomodation (this was in 2010). I then had no further contact with Leeds Met University, until I received a letter from LRC collections agency in February. I advised them that this was the first I'd heard of this debt, despite it allegedly being two years old, I also told them that I wasn't working at that time and that I'd contact them to start a payment plan as soon as I was. I also asked for proof that I actually owed the debt, as two years is an awful long time to take to notify someone of a debt. I also don't agree that the first I hear of a debt I owe to my old University should be correspondence from debt recovery agency, rather that the people I supposedly owe the debt to.
> 
> Anyway today i received a County Court order, does anyone think I have a leg to stand on if I object? I started work late April, but I've been working all of there Office hours, so I hadn't been able to notify them that I'd started work. Basically I'm planning on objecting on the grounds that the debt was passed to a collection company prior to me even being notified of the debt, will this work or will incur further legal charges?


Is short, yes. In long, it's a nightmare to deal with. How much is the charge?

You can have a CCJ overturned but it's a faff. Basically, you demand they prove you were notified. But it mght cost more than just settling. Either way, motherfuckers. That shits goes on your credit record.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Anyone been watching Game Of Thrones? Just started watching it, I'm hooked already! Quality show.


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Just missing a couple of people here!!


Yeah mate, they should all trickle over eventually.


----------



## Batkilt

From my experience in debt collections the County Court aren't always as accommodating as the Sheriff Court up here. Here if you can prove to the SC you weren't notified and have just started work they might give you the opportunity to related the debt in installments before awarding a warrant for earnings arrestment, or award it but suggest the creditor give you a chance to repay the debt before making use of the warrant. The CC seem to work more in favour of the creditor. If you can prove you weren't notified and requested evidence of the debt that was not forthcoming, you might be fortunate.


----------



## Markyboy86

:rofl:rofl


----------



## Wickio

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Anyone been watching Game Of Thrones? Just started watching it, I'm hooked already! Quality show.


It is absolutely class. Just got one episode of season 2 to watch and I'm up to date.

Tyrion is a boss.


----------



## icemax

I know that its Hodgsons understated style but at times when he's on the touchline he looks completely bemused....like someone has picked a random, slightly demented pensioner out of the crowd and told him to stand over there and look interested.


----------



## scrappylinks

predator is such a good film


----------



## Bryn

@Brouhaha , I can't respond, it says that you cannot receive PM's.


----------



## Bryn

These mods are on the ball.


----------



## Batkilt

Who was Brouhaha? And why was he being such a fanny?


----------



## Noonaldinho

"his shoes are way flamboyant " :lol:


----------



## scrappylinks

is that really @Flea Man? i thought he was like 50 or summink


----------



## Graham Norton

Brouhaha was almost certainly Trout Mask. Posting other people's pictures on different sites is completely out of order and is not a good message to send out in case anyone else was thinking of posting something on here.

Well done to the people that reported him, makes our lives a lot easier :good


----------



## Bryn

Graham Norton said:


> Brouhaha was almost certainly Trout Mask. Posting other people's pictures on different sites is completely out of order and is not a good message to send out in case anyone else was thinking of posting something on here.
> 
> Well done to the people that reported him, makes our lives a lot easier :good


So now you govern what people post on other websites?


----------



## Flean

Graham Norton said:


> Brouhaha was almost certainly Trout Mask. Posting other people's pictures on different sites is completely out of order and is not a good message to send out in case anyone else was thinking of posting something on here.
> 
> Well done to the people that reported him, makes our lives a lot easier :good


not trout sorry, but I was an esb regular in the day


----------



## Markyboy86

Is it even Flea?


----------



## Teeto

alright lads, I know I get ignored here a lot, but just to let everyone know that my man Swarmer just made the GOAT post in the thread about whether or not we should have a MMA thread or not


----------



## Flean

Graham Norton said:


> Brouhaha was almost certainly Trout Mask. Posting other people's pictures on different sites is completely out of order and is not a good message to send out in case anyone else was thinking of posting something on here.
> 
> Well done to the people that reported him, makes our lives a lot easier :good


Don't go around posting other people's personal stuff :-(


----------



## Batkilt

scrappylinks said:


> is that really @Flea Man? i thought he was like 50 or summink


He is - just keeps himself in good knick.


----------



## dftaylor

Teeto said:


> alright lads, I know I get ignored here a lot, but just to let everyone know that my man Swarmer just made the GOAT post in the thread about whether or not we should have a MMA thread or not


We just don't have the words to say how much we love you.


----------



## Graham Norton

Bryn said:


> So now you govern what people post on other websites?


Not at all but imagine other members thinking of posting their picture here. Having people posting it on other sites for people to comment on, not to mention what the guy did on ESB, that sort of thing shouldn't be encouraged or tolerated.


----------



## Teeto

dftaylor said:


> We just don't have the words to say how much we love you.


thanks dft is it means a lot, nuf got annihilated by swarmer


----------



## scrappylinks

This wouldn't have happened if I was a mod.


----------



## Bryn

Graham Norton said:


> Not at all but imagine other members thinking of posting their picture here. Having people posting it on other sites for people to comment on, not to mention what the guy did on ESB, that sort of thing shouldn't be encouraged or tolerated.


If it was me I wouldn't be arsed, but totally understand if Flea, or anyone else for that matter, were pissed off.

So, does this mean that if Mandanda started his paedo AJJ thread in here he'd get an immediate ban also?


----------



## Graham Norton

Bryn said:


> If it was me I wouldn't be arsed, but totally understand if Flea, or anyone else for that matter, were pissed off.
> 
> So, does this mean that if Mandanda started his paedo AJJ thread in here he'd get an immediate ban also?


For the record, I only banned him temporarily, "Flean" hasn't been banned as I'm trying to talk to him via PM.

TBH, as much as I found Mand's thread funny a public forum isn't really the place for something like that. The people involved were all given heavy bans after one of the "victims" contacted the admins, so we sholdn't encourage stuff like that here.


----------



## Flean

Graham Norton said:


> For the record, I only banned him temporarily, "Flean" hasn't been banned as I'm trying to talk to him via PM.
> 
> TBH, as much as I found Mand's thread funny a public forum isn't really the place for something like that. The people involved were all given heavy bans after one of the "victims" contacted the admins, so we sholdn't encourage stuff like that here.


He's trying to convince me Im Trout Mask not even close with that one. Ban me of you want Norty Im off back to ESB

Love ya

X


----------



## Batkilt

I'm glad this happened before I let slip that I fucked a blue light hooker in Amsterdam.


----------



## Batkilt

Oops....


----------



## Flean

whats with the two girls,they must be at a justin beaber concert !!!!!!


----------



## Flean

The Batkilt said:


> I'm glad this happened before I let slip that I fucked a blue light hooker in Amsterdam.


Pics or STFU


----------



## Batkilt

Taking pics of the window girls in the RLC can get you into a lot of bother.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> :lol: A knuckle for every year I've lived thus far? I'm atleast 27 then with all the extra fingers they carry in your neck of the woods.


Bryn You are a fanny, a little puff. Here you fucking cheeky cunt, the only carrying be getting done for you is your coffin you no life cunt.

Put your keyboard down and get a fucking life you pathetic excuse for an existence

Lets all try an be clever an give it the big un over a pc screen, come and see what ive got for you ya scruffy little taffy no mark cunt.....Where an when shit bag, bring several weapons if ya want, you will need em...

Fucking bitch.....Yellow cunt.


----------



## Miguel2010

Miguel2010 said:


> Bryn You are a fanny, a little puff. Here you fucking cheeky cunt, the only carrying be getting done for you is your coffin you no life cunt.
> 
> Put your keyboard down and get a fucking life you pathetic excuse for an existence
> 
> Lets all try an be clever an give it the big un over a pc screen, come and see what ive got for you ya scruffy little taffy no mark cunt.....Where an when shit bag, bring several weapons if ya want, you will need em...
> 
> Fucking bitch.....Yellow cunt.


Take any cunt me, I fear fuck all.


----------



## Batkilt

Miguel2010 said:


> Bryn You are a fanny, a little puff. Here you fucking cheeky cunt, the only carrying be getting done for you is your coffin you no life cunt.
> 
> Put your keyboard down and get a fucking life you pathetic excuse for an existence
> 
> Lets all try an be clever an give it the big un over a pc screen, come and see what ive got for you ya scruffy little taffy no mark cunt.....Where an when shit bag, bring several weapons if ya want, you will need em...
> 
> Fucking bitch.....Yellow cunt.


Miguel, this is something you should really PM Bryn.


----------



## Miguel2010

The Batkilt said:


> Miguel, this is something you should really PM Bryn.


Personally mangle


----------



## dkos

Calm down Miguel, it's just the Internet


----------



## Miguel2010

Ill calm down when ive put this fraud cunt to sleep permo

Whers ya town daft cunt...Ill come not fucking arsed me im off work tmorra.

Ya dont fuck with me online or not, you fucking punk cunt.


----------



## Mandanda

'i'm off work tmorra' :rofl. Migs your a legend pal. 

Is this real beef between you two or some strange banter?..:lol:


----------



## Michael

Miguel2010 said:


> Ill calm down when ive put this fraud cunt to sleep permo
> 
> Whers ya town daft cunt...Ill come not fucking arsed me im off work tmorra.
> 
> Ya dont fuck with me online or not, you fucking punk cunt.


 Straight up G!


----------



## Batkilt

"Punk cunt" is a great insult. Catchy.


----------



## Miguel2010

Mandanda said:


> 'i'm off work tmorra' :rofl. Migs your a legend pal.
> 
> Is this real beef between you two or some strange banter?..:lol:


Cant stand the cunt mate, hes a fraud fucking charlatan waste of space.


----------



## dftaylor

Miguel2010 said:


> Bryn You are a fanny, a little puff. Here you fucking cheeky cunt, the only carrying be getting done for you is your coffin you no life cunt.
> 
> Put your keyboard down and get a fucking life you pathetic excuse for an existence
> 
> Lets all try an be clever an give it the big un over a pc screen, come and see what ive got for you ya scruffy little taffy no mark cunt.....Where an when shit bag, bring several weapons if ya want, you will need em...
> 
> Fucking bitch.....Yellow cunt.


Jeez... over-reacting much?


----------



## dkos

:lol: 

I remember when Brummy Lad got pissed off at someone and offered to fight them (I think he even went as far as to give the guy his work address to fight at). 

If Migs and Brummy ever got on the wrong side of each other...:stonk


----------



## Miguel2010

dftaylor said:


> Jeez... over-reacting much?


Ill over pummel his fucking nerve endings into the deck.

No cunt rubs me up the wrong way pal, online or not......Wouldnt dare say that sit to my boat, so why say it on here....

I back my shit up.

End of.


----------



## Miguel2010

dkos said:


> :lol:
> 
> I remember when Brummy Lad got pissed off at someone and offered to fight them (I think he even went as far as to give the guy his work address to fight at).
> 
> If Migs and Brummy ever got on the wrong side of each other...:stonk


 I like Brummy, hes sound as fuck.


----------



## dftaylor

Miguel2010 said:


> Ill over pummel his fucking nerve endings into the deck.
> 
> No cunt rubs me up the wrong way pal, online or not......Wouldnt dare say that sit to my boat, so why say it on here....
> 
> I back my shit up.
> 
> End of.


Um... OK. I think you need to relax. People acting the hard man aren't impressive online or in person, quite honestly. It reflects poorly on any human who thinks battering someone proves anything other than them being a thug.


----------



## Miguel2010

I dont like it when some fucker trys to online verbally bully anyone, I used to kick fuck out of bullies at school and cheeky cunts outside of school, shit dont change mate.


----------



## Miguel2010

dftaylor said:


> Um... OK. I think you need to relax. People acting the hard man aren't impressive online or in person, quite honestly. It reflects poorly on any human who thinks battering someone proves anything other than them being a thug.


What an it looks clever online talking shit to someone???

Not from here it dont pal.....

I cant stand the fraud cunt.


----------



## Bajingo

*insert popcorn smiley that we don't have yet*


----------



## Macho_Grande

I'm getting visions of Carlitos Way..

Mig: "YOU THINK YOU'RE BIG TIME BRYN?? "YOU'RE GONNA FUCKING DIE BIG TIME"


----------



## dftaylor

Miguel2010 said:


> What an it looks clever online talking shit to someone???
> 
> Not from here it dont pal.....
> 
> I cant stand the fraud cunt.


Man, it's the internet. If you think that, why give him the rise?

Just ignore him. It was hardly calling you a paedo or something.


----------



## Macho_Grande

Wales is a mission


----------



## Miguel2010

dftaylor said:


> Man, it's the internet. If you think that, why give him the rise?
> 
> Just ignore him. It was hardly calling you a paedo or something.


I know what your saying mate trust me, but just cos its the internet, why the fuck should I???

Ahhh man seriously, you dont wanna know what I'm thinking....(no ****)


----------



## Miguel2010

Macho_Grande said:


> Wales is a mission


I'll be there in an hour.


----------



## scrappylinks

what's gone off, miguel?


----------



## wrimc

This Bryn Mig beef escalated........FAST! (in the words of Ron Burgundy)


----------



## Miguel2010

Hes trying to be clever.


----------



## Flean

Miguel2010 said:


> Hes trying to be clever.


You're trying to be hard.


----------



## Miguel2010

Flean said:


> You're trying to be hard.


Not trying to be fuck all pal.

Speak my mind me.


----------



## Lilo

Miguel2010 said:


> Not happy with you sonshine *and I'm sober as a fucking judge*.


:think


----------



## Indigo Pab

I appear to have missed quite a bit here. Can one of the good folks of the Choi provide some cliff notes? From what I gather it wouldn't be welcomed if I posted the word ''resumé'' right about now...........



Lilo said:


> :think


:clap: Well played.


----------



## Lilo

Miguel2010 said:


> Horse is Bryn





Horse said:


> I can assure you he isn't.
> 
> By the way how did the "clever tactical shit" go on ESB?





Bryn said:


> Get fucked you retarded northern cunt. :horse
> 
> This Rob Black on Theroux is a fucking coked up mad man.





Miguel2010 said:


> You son are a cheeky little twat, and your a boring craicless cunt...... Shanty town living no mark cunt...Fuck ya think ya are....Wanna meet up eh son, Ill fucking murder you, slowly.
> 
> And you are Horse ya fucking meff, rumbled.





Bryn said:


> :lol: I love you, Migs, I really do.





Bryn said:


> ...but seriously, you're a twat.





Miguel2010 said:


> Not happy with you sonshine and I'm sober as a fucking judge.





Miguel2010 said:


> A twat with a knuckle for every year you have lived thus far.





Bryn said:


> :lol: A knuckle for every year I've lived thus far? I'm atleast 27 then with all the extra fingers they carry in your neck of the woods.





Miguel2010 said:


> Bryn You are a fanny, a little puff. Here you fucking cheeky cunt, the only carrying be getting done for you is your coffin you no life cunt.
> 
> Put your keyboard down and get a fucking life you pathetic excuse for an existence
> 
> Lets all try an be clever an give it the big un over a pc screen, come and see what ive got for you ya scruffy little taffy no mark cunt.....Where an when shit bag, bring several weapons if ya want, you will need em...
> 
> Fucking bitch.....Yellow cunt.





Miguel2010 said:


> Take any cunt me, I fear fuck all.





Miguel2010 said:


> Ill calm down when ive put this fraud cunt to sleep permo
> 
> Whers ya town daft cunt...Ill come not fucking arsed me im off work tmorra.
> 
> Ya dont fuck with me online or not, you fucking punk cunt.





Miguel2010 said:


> Ill over pummel his fucking nerve endings into the deck.
> 
> No cunt rubs me up the wrong way pal, online or not......Wouldnt dare say that sit to my boat, so why say it on here....
> 
> I back my shit up.
> 
> End of.





Pabby said:


> I appear to have missed quite a bit here. Can one of the good folks of the Choi provide some cliff notes? From what I gather it wouldn't be welcomed if I posted the word ''resumé'' right about now...........
> 
> :clap: Well played.


 @Pabby

It appears that Miguel accused Bryn (rightly or wrongly) of being an alt of 'Horse' :horse

Bryn denied said accusation and replied in a negative manner. Miguel replied in a negative manner also.

The situation was exacerbated by several insults regarding the combatants hometowns of Middlesbrough and an unnamed town in Wales.

Highlights include G statements such as: "Punk cunt", "Where do you live?" and something about knuckles :conf


----------



## Indigo Pab

:lol: Very much appreciated @Lilo. At least we're keeping the non-Lounge craziness condensed to one thread I suppose. This can be added on the undercard of the ES......I mean CHB poster mega-event, I can't even remember what the match-ups were outside of Rob vs Frankie Gavin.

It appears as though posting _that_ word won't be welcome though, I may have to edit my previous comment post haste:err


----------



## scrappylinks

For the attention of; Everybody:

Grow up.

Thanks,

SL.


----------



## Lilo

Pabby said:


> :lol: Very much appreciated @Lilo. At least we're keeping the non-Lounge craziness condensed to one thread I suppose. This can be added on the undercard of the ES......I mean CHB poster mega-event, I can't even remember what the match-ups were outside of Rob vs Frankie Gavin.
> 
> It appears as though posting _that_ word won't be welcome though, I may have to edit my previous comment post haste:err


Fuck it.

I wanna know their resumes. I tried boxrec'ing Bryn and Horse (just in case) but got no results. I tried Miguel and got about 500 results.

Can @Roe do a buildup article for the front page?

"Horses for courses" :think Can't think of a good promo line


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lilo said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> I wanna know their resumes. I tried boxrec'ing Bryn and Horse (just in case) but got no results. I tried Miguel and got about 500 results.
> 
> Can @Roe do a buildup article for the front page?
> 
> "Horses for courses" :think Can't think of a good promo line


Teeto's was the best I could manage.:conf


----------



## Jay

Pabby said:


> Teeto's was the best I could manage.:conf


His record needs updating after Jenna Evt'd him in the greatest EVT win of all time. ALL TIME!


----------



## Lilo

Pabby said:


> Teeto's was the best I could manage.:conf


:lol: quality.

A few questions though:

What is a "Yellow Cunt"?
Where does Bryn live?
Is Bryn 'Horse'?
What kind of car does Miguel have? 'Boro to Wales in an hour is impressive. :think


----------



## Bryn

Well I certainly read that situation wrongly. :lol:


----------



## Lilo

Bryn said:


> Well I certainly read that situation wrongly. :lol:


Can you answer any of the questions above :bart


----------



## icemax

Miguel2010 said:


> Ill calm down when ive put this fraud cunt to sleep permo
> 
> Whers ya town daft cunt...Ill come not fucking arsed me im off work tmorra.
> 
> Ya dont fuck with me online or not, you fucking punk cunt.


And I got banned on ESB once for saying I'd hunt a bloke down like a dog and chew his throat out :-(


----------



## Back to Bill

I go out on the lash for one night, come back and the Choi has become a battlefield?

Neil's got the right idea.


----------



## Lilo

Bill said:


> *I go out on the lash for one night*, come back and the Choi has become a battlefield?
> 
> Neil's got the right idea.


:think


----------



## icemax

Lilo said:


> :think


The "Lash" in Bill speak is the equivalent to one of our lunar cycles


----------



## Back to Bill

Lilo said:


> :think


:lol: Well played. What I should of said was,,, I went out on the lash one night in 1998 and it still hasn't ended.


----------



## Lunny

I don't get the 'you wouldn't say that to my face' argument. Does it suddenly make stuff not true?

'Lenny McClean is ugly.'

'you wouldn't say that to his face!'

'Oh, ok then, he's really fit'


Note: this was just random musings rather than trying to join in any shieeeeeet.


----------



## Vano-irons

Morning choi.

Here's a fun fact. No-one has yet claimed the 62 million quid on the euro millions lottery. That wouldn't usually bother me. However, my grandad is utterly convinced he has 4 of the numbers, as he picked them out himself for the first time (my nan usually does it). But, he has said he will not check the rest of the numbers until my dear old nan gets out of hospital following the major sergary of last week.

I'm standing in work, freezing my bollocks off, desperately wanting my nan to get better quicker than usual!


----------



## Back to Bill

I have got to move away from Medway, There has been another arson attack, this time 3 doors away from me.

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentonline/news/2012/june/12/chatham_hill_fire.aspx

Its the second in the space of a year on my road, the first killed a mother her father and 13 month old baby, this was about 20 doors away from me.

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentonline/news/2012/april/24/murder_trial_fire_engine_video.aspx

Makes my fucking blood boil.


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Can you answer any of the questions above :bart


Certainly:

What is a "Yellow Cunt"? I've no idea.
Where does Bryn live? Wales.
Is Bryn 'Horse'? Nope.
What kind of car does Miguel have? I really couldn't tell you.


----------



## Lilo

Bryn said:


> Certainly:
> 
> What is a "Yellow Cunt"? I've no idea.
> Where does Bryn live? Wales.
> Is Bryn 'Horse'? Nope.
> What kind of car does Miguel have? I really couldn't tell you.


Thank you Bryn and now a question for Miguel:

What are you doing on your day off work today? :think


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn shat it.:hey


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Bryn shat it.:hey


I'm not used to such threatening behaviour. :conf


----------



## Horse

Markyboy86 said:


> Bryn shat it.:hey


I'm not used to such threatening behaviour. :conf


----------



## JamieC

Horse said:


> I'm not used to such threatening behaviour. :conf


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

:lol: Horse. How come it says you're banned? I guess you weren't the real horse.


----------



## Lilo

Bryn said:


> :lol: Horse. How come it says you're banned? I guess you weren't the real horse.


Come on Bryn, quit it you've been rumbled by Miguel. You're turning into Boxen here.:good


----------



## Batkilt

At this rate we might need Jenna after all to keep folk in line.

With that nose she's a dab hand with lines.


----------



## Noonaldinho

What a tool! :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

So at what weight is Bryn v Migs being fought at?


----------



## Miguel2010

Sorry Bryn.....I was well out of order.


----------



## Miguel2010

Still think your horse though....Or Flean....Or both.


----------



## Graham Norton

Bryn isn't Horse, but the person calling himself Horse on here is the same guy that has been bullying Flea.


----------



## Back to Bill

I reckon Horse might be that black2023 berk from eastside, he had an unhealthy obsession with Flea.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bill said:


> I reckon Horse might be that black2023 berk from eastside, he had an unhealthy obsession with Flea.


That him who used to follow him around and post after him and ask his opinion etc?


----------



## Lunny

Bill said:


> I reckon Horse might be that black2023 berk from eastside, he had an unhealthy obsession with Flea.


That guy had an unhealthy obsession with everyone. Once he posted the same shit thread on every single sub forum then had a breakdown when I took the piss and started following me about. Then RDJ banned him and he spazzed out thinking I'd snitched on him (which I didn't). Really strange guy.


----------



## Back to Bill

Miguel2010 said:


> That him who used to follow him around and post after him and ask his opinion etc?


Yeah that's him, he was a self confessed bisexual.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bill said:


> Yeah that's him, he was a self confessed bisexual.


Queer mush eh!


----------



## Back to Bill

Lunny said:


> That guy had an unhealthy obsession with everyone. Once he posted the same shit thread on every single sub forum then had a breakdown when I took the piss and started following me about. Then RDJ banned him and he spazzed out thinking I'd snitched on him (which I didn't). Really strange guy.


He was a proper crank, he also had an obsession with rankings and heavyweights.


----------



## Holmes

dkos said:


> :lol:
> 
> I remember when Brummy Lad got pissed off at someone and offered to fight them (I think he even went as far as to give the guy his work address to fight at).
> 
> If Migs and Brummy ever got on the wrong side of each other...:stonk


Was that Portside or HairyHighlander? My mate once had his ear bit off by racists and hairy laughed at it, I called him out and he apologised and said he was a knob for making jokes of such a predicament. Portsides a straight up cunt, bottler too :good

Teeto is a good poster but bang out of order before calling me stuff just for saying I was angry with Speed for taking his life when he leaves kids fatherless. I stand by my comment and my opinions shouldnt proceed to cause me grief. If your fave music is gospel then fair enough, if you don't like suicides having had a cousin die infront of you knowing his lads have suffered bullying afterwards then cool. To be called a clueless cunt even though my sister has 'auditory hallucinations and psychosis' and I have known her all my life, even have an auntie who has a PhD in mental health but still Brummy knows shit and resident elitist cliques no better, same as the United v City eleven 

Anyway, never had a meltdown but if somebody thinks they can call me out I am waiting. It's just a forum yeah, but my principals remain the same ; Don't take any shit & Don't speak about stuff I don't know (hence not a single post in historic forums or about ped usage). Yet some twats on here are accountants, psychologists, sports scientists etc.



Miguel2010 said:


> I like Brummy, hes sound as fuck.


Cheers :good



Bill said:


> So at what weight is Bryn v Migs being fought at?


Catchweight, heard Bryns coming in at career heaviest, not heard him running recently, Chisora v Fury esque? :think


----------



## Wallet

Brummy Lad said:


> Portsides a straight up cunt, bottler too :good


http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...ut_after_a_12_year_feud_over_a_bottle_of_beer

Didn't bottle that one.


----------



## Back to Bill

Miguel2010 said:


> Queer mush eh!


Bent as a crowbar mate.


----------



## Holmes

BTW got myself my first foreigner, a front drive L shaped wall to build, a wishing well (really looking forward too) and a porch. That should pay for the holiday in Sept. Gonna lean heavy on the pen as I don't actually like the customer.


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...ut_after_a_12_year_feud_over_a_bottle_of_beer
> 
> Didn't bottle that one.


Choi, check out when I called him out for Village Hotel carpark Junction 10 M6 at 5pm. No show. Thank God in reality because Fury Sr looks a right hard bastard. I am pretty sure that it wasn't him though. Maybe a shared acc?

Still he did bottle it after calling me out. Would of grounded the bastard because I'd be fucked standing up. Cunts a bruiser and half.


----------



## Lilo

Bill said:


> So at what weight is Bryn v Migs being fought at?


Fight's off. Miguel realised it takes more than an hour to get from the boro to Wales. Didn't want to waste his day off work :deal


----------



## Back to Bill

Lilo said:


> Fight's off. Miguel realised it takes more than an hour to get from the boro to Wales. Didn't want to waste his day off work :deal


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Brummy Lad said:


> Choi, check out when I called him out for Village Hotel carpark Junction 10 M6 at 5pm. No show. Thank God in reality because Fury Sr looks a right hard bastard. I am pretty sure that it wasn't him though. Maybe a shared acc?
> 
> Still he did bottle it after calling me out. Would of grounded the bastard because I'd be fucked standing up. Cunts a bruiser and half.


I think it's a bit too much of a coincidence that a nutter gypsy and huge Fury fan hasn't logged into the account since 2 days before he was sent down.


----------



## Miguel2010

Lilo said:


> Fight's off. Miguel realised it takes more than an hour to get from the boro to Wales. Didn't want to waste his day off work :deal


I have the use of a GSXr1000....187mph top end.

I am contemplating going round my mates house to do some joinery and some other daft tasks I said I would do about 3 year ago....Cant be arsed really, and its for free!

Cunt!


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> I think it's a bit too much of a coincidence that a nutter gypsy and huge Fury fan hasn't logged into the account since 2 days before he was sent down.


Agree on that but Portside was never the biggest of posters and would have a break. His postcode before was Lancaster way rather than Manchester IIRC.


----------



## Wallet

Brummy Lad said:


> Agree on that but Portside was never the biggest of posters and would have a break. His postcode before was Lancaster way rather than Manchester IIRC.


Fury lives in Lancaster, doesn't he?


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> Fury lives in Lancaster, doesn't he?


Don't think so. Sure he lives on a site in Manchester (greater). Postcode given to me was by Morecambe?


----------



## Wallet

Brummy Lad said:


> Don't think so. Sure he lives on a site in Manchester (greater). Postcode given to me was by Morecambe?


His gym is in Skerton, Lancaster apparently.


----------



## MagicMan

I'm so happy to be a part of this new, mature forum Bunce promised where Miguel has a mental breakdown & slings insults at a Welshman after accusations of being a horse


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> His gym is in Skerton, Lancaster apparently.


That's right yeah because I remember a tiff because he left the family gym to train elsewhere. Uncle Dougie was it?


----------



## Lilo

MagicMan said:


> I'm so happy to be a part of this new, mature forum Bunce promised where Miguel has a mental breakdown & slings insults at a Welshman after accusations of being a horse


:lol: actually

:nono Temporary breakdown i.e he was pissed. He's putting up some cupboards now :deal

Taking it well Migs, in all fairness (despite the blatant duck :deal)


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

MagicMan said:


> I'm so happy to be a part of this new, mature forum Bunce promised where Miguel has a mental breakdown & slings insults at a Welshman after accusations of being a horse


:rofl


----------



## Markyboy86

Froch/Kessler in Nottingham in October, who fancies a checkhook meetup?:hey:deal


----------



## scrappylinks

I'd rather boil my eyes tbh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Markyboy86 said:


> Froch/Kessler in Nottingham in October, who fancies a checkhook meetup?:hey:deal


If Miguel/Bryn is on the undercard :hey


----------



## Markyboy86

BoxingAnalyst said:


> If Miguel/Bryn is on the undercard :hey


Outside Hooters at 6.30pm, 2 barechested warriors will go toe to toe. Winner gets a plate of curly fries that LP will steal from inside.:deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Markyboy86 said:


> Outside Hooters at 6.30pm, 2 barechested warriors will go toe to toe. Winner gets a plate of curly fries that LP will steal from inside.:deal


:rofl Class.


----------



## Mule

Did someone say Bryn? :horse


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> Outside Hooters at 6.30pm, 2 barechested warriors will go toe to toe. *Winner gets a plate of curly fries that LP will steal from inside*.:deal


:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

The new Irn Bru advert for all my English brethren that might not have seen it...:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lilo said:


> Fight's off. Miguel realised it takes more than an hour to get from the boro to Wales. Didn't want to waste his day off work :deal





Miguel2010 said:


> I have the use of a GSXr1000....187mph top end.
> 
> I am contemplating going round my mates house to do some joinery and some other daft tasks I said I would do about 3 year ago....Cant be arsed really, and its for free!
> 
> Cunt!


 Is it only 187 miles then :think


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> Is it only 187 miles then :think


Fuck knows, North London is 220 miles from my doorstep, so cant be as far as 187, just another town next door to Liverpool innit, thats why they talk like fucked up scousers with a mouth full of phlegm .

Fuck knows, never been, have no intentions of going.


----------



## Miguel2010

Lilo said:


> :lol: actually
> 
> :nono Temporary breakdown i.e he was pissed. He's putting up some cupboards now :deal
> 
> Taking it well Migs, in all fairness (despite the blatant duck :deal)


 Wasnt pissed mate.....Pissed off yeah, not pissed though.

Was making a step in the extension in kitchen actually mate, what a fuck on....Wanted the skirts fitting over the sides of the step instead of butting them up.....Its getting caulked and painted you cheb, you'll never know......I want it doing like that.....Pleb.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Sorry Bryn.....I was well out of order.


:good I thought you knew I was messing about, I was waiting for you to call me a 'Johnny come lately cunt."


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> :good I thought you knew I was messing about, I was waiting for you to call me a 'Johnny come lately cunt."


Never can tell with any fucker lad......

Anyway soz kid.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Never can tell with any fucker lad......
> 
> Anyway soz kid.


No sweat, I didn't mean to wind you up pal.


----------



## Michael

I wonder did Joe Ward get the wildcard place to the Olympics. Today was supposed to be the last day of deciding it. Im guessing not though, because ive heard no news. Shame because he would have lit up the Olympics.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn You seem fairly up with computers, my laptop is running really slow, I have backed up all I want and insert the recovery disc hoping to wipe everything and have it as new, although all it trys to do is re install Windows Vista, any tips :think


----------



## 1st Contact

:rofl:rofl


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl Migs violent talk cracks me up man, Proper graphic stuff like 'i'll pound your nerve endings into ground' and finishes it off with the c word or kidda or something to sorta make it mellower...


----------



## Flea Man

MagicMan said:


> I'm so happy to be a part of this new, mature forum Bunce promised where Miguel has a mental breakdown & slings insults at a Welshman after accusations of being a horse


:rofl atsch


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> No sweat, I didn't mean to wind you up pal.


Sound mate.


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn You seem fairly up with computers, my laptop is running really slow, I have backed up all I want and insert the recovery disc hoping to wipe everything and have it as new, although all it trys to do is re install Windows Vista, any tips :think


I know a fair bit mate, what laptop is it?


----------



## Miguel2010

Mandanda said:


> :rofl Migs violent talk cracks me up man, Proper graphic stuff like 'i'll pound your nerve endings into ground' and finishes it off with the c word or kidda or something to sorta make it mellower...


Hahaha....I love the word "Pummel".....Sounds dangerous!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Miguel2010 said:


> I know a fair bit mate, what laptop is it?


I just restarted windows with the disc in and it seems to be doing the business now :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Anyone been watching Game Of Thrones? Just started watching it, I'm hooked already! Quality show.


I'm a little late to this, not having had internet for a few days, but yes, a few on here have been watching, the recent end of Series 2 prompted a thread in the lounge on here, although it does contain a few spoilers (which are hidden by the great spoiler tags). But yes, a few watched it, it's a great show imho and gutted we have to wait almost a year for Series 3!


----------



## Bryn

@Noonaldinho , here you go mate. :good

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=You+seem+fairl...s+to+do+is+re+install+Windows+Vista,+any+tips


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> I just restarted windows with the disc in and it seems to be doing the business now :good


You need to press f2 when ur lappy starts up and go into boot options and select boot from dvd drive......

Some lappys have a hidden partition built in usually press alt and f10 or f11 at the same time five times to bring up the hidden partition......all are different...If it dont work do what I said or if no joy youtube how to reset ur version of lappy back to factory settings........When its done dont install any anti virus software, all they do is hog your system and slow it down.....google a prog called "c cleaner" and run it every time you start up ur lappy....Uncheck the options you dont want to erase, like saved passwords etc.

get stuck gis a shout mate.


----------



## Mandanda

Miguel2010 said:


> Hahaha....I love the word "Pummel".....Sounds dangerous!


:lol: You mentalist!. Your should have a book of quote's IMO i'd buy it. 'Miguel's guide to tough talk'. Can imagine chapter one 'when dealing with a ''daft cunt'' let him know right away that he's infact a cunt, a lowlife and that you'd happily ''pummell his nerve endings into deck'' and could fit him in due to ''having day off tmorra'' by accomadating your opponent into schedule he will know you fear fuck all.


----------



## Miguel2010

Mandanda said:


> :lol: You mentalist!. Your should have a book of quote's IMO i'd buy it. 'Miguel's guide to tough talk'. Can imagine chapter one 'when dealing with a ''daft cunt'' let him know right away that he's infact a cunt, a lowlife and that you'd happily ''pummell his nerve endings into deck'' and could fit him in due to ''having day off tmorra'' by accomadating your opponent into schedule he will know you fear fuck all.


:rofl:rofl:rofl

:deal


----------



## Back to Bill

Mandanda said:


> :lol: You mentalist!. Your should have a book of quote's IMO i'd buy it. 'Miguel's guide to tough talk'. Can imagine chapter one 'when dealing with a ''daft cunt'' let him know right away that he's infact a cunt, a lowlife and that you'd happily ''pummell his nerve endings into deck'' and could fit him in due to ''having day off tmorra'' by accomadating your opponent into schedule he will know you fear fuck all.


I can imagine seeing it on the shelf at WH Smiths,, ''Johnny Come Lately (A Book of War) by Miguel2010.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> :lol: You mentalist!. Your should have a book of quote's IMO i'd buy it. 'Miguel's guide to tough talk'. Can imagine chapter one 'when dealing with a ''daft cunt'' let him know right away that he's infact a cunt, a lowlife and that you'd happily ''pummell his nerve endings into deck'' and could fit him in due to ''having day off tmorra'' by accomadating your opponent into schedule he will know you fear fuck all.


:lol: Amazing.


----------



## Wallet

Mandanda said:


> :lol: You mentalist!. Your should have a book of quote's IMO i'd buy it. 'Miguel's guide to tough talk'. Can imagine chapter one 'when dealing with a ''daft cunt'' let him know right away that he's infact a cunt, a lowlife and that you'd happily ''pummell his nerve endings into deck'' and could fit him in due to ''having day off tmorra'' by accomadating your opponent into schedule he will know you fear fuck all.





Bill said:


> I can imagine seeing it on the shelf at WH Smiths,, ''Johnny Come Lately (A Book of War) by Miguel2010.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Someone just put this photo on Facebook, guess which one is me.


----------



## Back to Bill

The one dead centre, standing behind all them kids?


----------



## Miguel2010

Middle row extreme right stripy jumper.


----------



## Bryn

Fuck off. :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bill said:


> The one dead centre, standing behind all them kids?


Beat me to it :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

2nd row far right looking confused?

Back row right of centre?


----------



## Miguel2010

Bill said:


> I can imagine seeing it on the shelf at WH Smiths,, ''Johnny Come Lately (A Book of War) by Miguel2010.


Hahaha!...Top drawer!


----------



## Back to Bill

Bryn said:


> Fuck off. :lol:


:lol: I couldn't help myself with that joke mate. :good


----------



## Bryn

All wrong. Back row, far right. Sagged jeans, oversized polo, hand in pocket.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bill said:


> The one dead centre, standing behind all them kids?


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda

Bill said:


> I can imagine seeing it on the shelf at WH Smiths,, ''Johnny Come Lately (A Book of War) by Miguel2010.


:rofl Great name.


----------



## wrimc

He left himself wide open there :lol:














...........What was he thinking wearing those glasses :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Middle row left, the one with the gormless look on his face and his mouth open catching flies.


----------



## Bryn

No, no, no - I'm back row far right. I'm the swagged out one. ( @Pabby Did I do that right? :think )


----------



## Flea Man

@Wallet agree @Bill and @Mandanda had me in stitches with those posts.


----------



## Flea Man

Third from left, middle row fo'sure.


----------



## Flea Man

Bottom row third from right: was he by any chance the hardest in your year?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Flea Man said:


> Bottom row third from right: was he by any chance the hardest in your year?


All of there eyes look weird, like they're possesed :stonk


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> All of there eyes look weird, like they're possesed :stonk


Thats what excessive inbreeding does mate.


----------



## Mandanda

The kid on top row (top left 3rd in) looks like he's shit himself. Looks like he's saying 'arh no! not again..'


----------



## Markyboy86

Mandanda said:


> The kid on top row (top left 3rd in) looks like he's shit himself and he's trying to plan the burial..


:rofl:rofl


----------



## 084

Full Metal Jacket just started on ITV4


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Thats what excessive inbreeding does mate.


 :lol: I was thinking this earlier watching Poland vs Russia Either inbreeding or too much steroids !


----------



## Miguel2010

Fuckinhell, looks like I'm off work rest of week....People are coming out of everywhere wanting me to do shit for fuck all....

Fucking gobshites man!........The fridge has to be full of beer or NO deal.


----------



## Mandanda

Miguel2010 said:


> Fuckinhell, looks like I'm off work rest of week...


You know what that means Migs...


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> No, no, no - I'm back row far right. I'm the swagged out one. ( @Pabby Did I do that right? :think )


 Yes, and as a reward, here's what a childhood would've always wanted(I assume):

Swagging out with the Pabster and Kermit.


----------



## Roe

Have you lot seen mini David Haye?



















Apparently loads of people have been going round spotting him in public, thinking he's actually Haye. :lol: His name is Andrew Wesley - https://twitter.com/#!/MiniDavidHaye


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: Can imagine Chisora tracking him down to do some stunt..


----------



## Roe

:lol: at the t-shirts he's got made up..


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: He's got that smug smile that Haye has.


----------



## Miguel2010

Mandanda said:


> You know what that means Migs...


Wales is it???? haha


----------



## Grant

Hows tricks all? You well?

Migs, what the fuck was up with you earlier? Was convinced you and Bryn were at the wind up. Couldn't believe everybody was falling for it. Then you weren't.


----------



## Miguel2010

hahaha....That mini Hayemaker is beenkadeeno!!!!

Bet hes bucked loads of pissed slags pretending to be Dave!

Shrewd!


----------



## Mandanda

Miguel2010 said:


> Wales is it???? haha


:rofl:rofl ''Miguel in Wales'' that would be one of greatest youtube diaries ever.


----------



## Miguel2010

Grant said:


> Hows tricks all? You well?
> 
> Migs, what the fuck was up with you earlier? Was convinced you and Bryn were at the wind up. Couldn't believe everybody was falling for it. Then you weren't.


 I flipped mate what can I say.....Bad day.


----------



## Miguel2010

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl ''Miguel in Wales'' that would be one of greatest youtube diaries ever.


:rofl
:deal


----------



## scrappylinks

What happened with the mod votes?


----------



## Noonaldinho

scrappylinks said:


> What happened with the mod votes?


I think he's still counting :lol:


----------



## Barry Manilow

scrappylinks said:


> What happened with the mod votes?


:conf


----------



## antcull

Thinks he's finished counting, I got asked but I said I haven't got the time for it.


----------



## Miguel2010

Forgot to vote melike......Genuinely couldn't give a fuck......Well, as long as she's not called Jenna.


----------



## Jay

For the record, the delay right now isn't mine. They're trying to decide whether to be gay or gangster.

I'm not even joking.. :conf


----------



## Roe

Supermanintights said:


> For the record, the delay right now isn't mine. They're trying to decide whether to be gay or gangster.
> 
> I'm not even joking.. :conf


I'm pretty sure they decided that ages ago. Now go get your fucking shinebox.


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> I'm pretty sure they decided that ages ago. Now go get your fucking shinebox.


stfu and go back to your front page!


----------



## antcull

Your not actually copying ESB and doing the anonymous mod thing are ya???

Absolutely pointless if so.


----------



## Roe

antcull said:


> Your not actually copying ESB and doing the anonymous mod thing are ya???
> 
> Absolutely pointless if so.


This.

ps. Bring back Jenna.


----------



## Jay

antcull said:


> Your not actually copying ESB and doing the anonymous mod thing are ya???
> 
> Absolutely pointless if so.


There is actually a good reason, which I will explain in full once they decide if they're "coming out" :hey or not. But basically, it allows them to show objectivity and fairness when moderating. They're not anonymous to me and the admins (who again, aren't anonymous to me) - and all are held to a fair standard. I'm then held accountable to the entire board as if someone starts going wrong - it's me that has to explain why it's going wrong.


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> This.
> 
> ps. Bring back Jenna.


STFUR. Stop undermining me in public! Bad enough I have to take your crap in the mod lounges! :twisted:


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> Third from left, middle row fo'sure.


That kids name is 4Hed. (I came up with that nickname, some of my greatest work.)



Flea Man said:


> Bottom row third from right: was he by any chance the hardest in your year?


No, he was the smelliest. I was always the hardest.



Mandanda said:


> The kid on top row (top left 3rd in) looks like he's shit himself. Looks like he's saying 'arh no! not again..'


:rofl That was my best mate, Mike.



Pabby said:


> Yes, and as a reward, here's what a childhood would've always wanted(I assume):
> 
> Swagging out with the Pabster and Kermit.


:lol: Cheers man, I'll cherish it forever.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Wales is it???? haha


:err


----------



## antcull

There really isn't any good reason for it though, you're only doing it because it was the same on ESB. If someone can't show objectivity and fairness using the username they post with then they really shouldn't be mod. Even with a forum as busy as ESB it was a bit ridiculous that the mods were anonymous, with a forum this size it is especially so. 

Whatever though, your site your rules. :good Whoever it is from this site I imagine they will be cool.


----------



## Jay

antcull said:


> There really isn't any good reason for it though, you're only doing it because it was the same on ESB. If someone can't show objectivity and fairness using the username they post with then they really shouldn't be mod. Even with a forum as busy as ESB it was a bit ridiculous that the mods were anonymous, with a forum this size it is especially so.
> 
> Whatever though, your site your rules. :good Whoever it is from this site I imagine they will be cool.


You all did vote for them, and imagine if say... I dunno.. Boxed ears was a mod, and bone broke the rules badly and boxed has to ban him - but has to do it from boxed ears. It makes it more awkward, brings friendship into play, other people get involved and it affects future community relations. This way they can still do it, and apply uniform rules throughout the entire forum without it creating real community issues - there will be a fair appeals process on any serious mod action, and anyone complaining will get a fair/honest reason, rather than "stfu, you're banned for asking me why"

It was the one thing ESB got right, but I just think they did it in the wrong way - on ESB it was an excuse to do whatever they wanted, rather than to be fair/just.


----------



## Roe

antcull said:


> There really isn't any good reason for it though, you're only doing it because it was the same on ESB. If someone can't show objectivity and fairness using the username they post with then they really shouldn't be mod. Even with a forum as busy as ESB it was a bit ridiculous that the mods were anonymous, with a forum this size it is especially so.
> 
> Whatever though, your site your rules. :good Whoever it is from this site I imagine they will be cool.


I'll keep trying to talk him round until he either lets Jenna back or kicks me off the team :good


----------



## Batkilt

Jenna is too busy with her award winning radio show to post here. Those hard hitting interviews take time and preparation. You can't wing journalism. I can only hope that On The Ropes gets picked up by mainstream radio. After all, Jenna would be the perfect poster girl for radio.


----------



## scrappylinks

The fact that I was not voted in leads me to believe that this entire process was what I can only describe as _a sham._


----------



## unorthodox

Mule said:


> Did someone say Bryn? :horse


hahaha!!


----------



## Jay

scrappylinks said:


> The fact that I was not voted in leads me to believe that this entire process was what I can only describe as _a sham._


:rofl

Don't make me tell everyone what you did.... :hey


----------



## Batkilt

I forgot to vote for the mods. I'd have voted for Bryn so that I could PM him when I wanted to report someone.


----------



## Jay

For the record - Bryn knows the full results of the vote, you should pm him for more info. He can usually be found in the brit forum...

(maybe I should send out a mass pm saying that...)


----------



## antcull

Although ESB was the only forum I posted on with regularity I've browsed and posted sporadically on other forums and ESB is still the only one I've seen with these alias mods, and every other forum seemed to have far better communication with theirs about any issues on a forum. It's just pointless really, and if the mods are posters that you recognize and communicate often with then your far less likely to break rules anyway... From the years spent on ESB the only thing anonymous mods brought was debate to who they were and gave them a license to be dicks.

Doesn't matter though, all the lads that set this site up are sound so I'm sure there won't be an issue. :good


----------



## antcull

@Bryn

Who are the mods?


----------



## scrappylinks

Supermanintights said:


> :rofl
> 
> Don't make me tell everyone what you did.... :hey


If being the only one on this forum with a semblance of sense is something to feel embarrassed about then you better order me an Elephant Man style mask to hide my red face because I am, quite frankly, ashamed as all fuck.


----------



## Jay

scrappylinks said:


> If being the only one on this forum with a semblance of sense is something to feel embarrassed about then you better order me an Elephant Man style mask to hide my red face because I am, quite frankly, ashamed as all fuck.


:lol:

I genuinely cracked up and thought it was brilliant. Just a shame they were the only 5 votes you had :hey


----------



## Skeeter

Alreeeeet laa, so glad all the people at home voted for me. Feels like the X Factor all over again.


----------



## Jay

Well.. They're all starting to come out then, and literally so...


----------



## Graham Norton

Marcus Collins said:


> Alreeeeet laa, so glad all the people at home voted for me. Feels like the X Factor all over again.


******


----------



## Jay

Graham Norton said:


> ******


That's it pot, you tell kettle exactly how it is!


----------



## ScouseLeader

Marcus Collins said:


> Alreeeeet laa, so glad all the people at home voted for me. Feels like the X Factor all over again.


This is easy, either Pab or TommyV. It will become clear the more they post.

Inspector Scouse on the trail.


----------



## Father Christmas

ScouseLeader said:


> This is easy, either Pab or TommyV. It will become clear the more they post.
> 
> Inspector Scouse on the trail.


:lol:


----------



## Skeeter

ScouseLeader said:


> This is easy, either Pab or TommyV. It will become clear the more they post.
> 
> Inspector Scouse on the trail.


O rly?

:smug


----------



## ScouseLeader

I do reckon the mods should use their original accounts myself, but it's up to the boss or course.


----------



## Michael

Hope to fuck its not Pab or Tommy V anyways:stonk


----------



## Chatty

A bit random but I took the bairn down the park to see the ducks and have a bit play in the sandpit etc when over the other side of the playground I saw about 9-12 ginger lads of all ages practising acrobatics and boyband like dance moves. the were all recording this shit while they done gay ass flips and choreographed moves. Either they were practising for some stunt on Britains got Talent or it was some weird gingermans acrobatics and dance society or something.

Just thought I'd share that with you all as I found it a bit strange


----------



## unorthodox

the mods having alter egos is a load of bollocks.

no different to ESB, might aswell call this site ESB2.


----------



## Lilo

chatty said:


> A bit random but I took the bairn down the park to see the ducks and have a bit play in the sandpit etc when over the other side of the playground I saw about 9-12 ginger lads of all ages practising acrobatics and boyband like dance moves. the were all recording this shit while they done gay ass flips and choreographed moves. Either they were practising for some stunt on Britains got Talent or it was some weird gingermans acrobatics and dance society or something.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you all as I found it a bit strange


Was Billy Hardy there?


----------



## Flea Man

While I agree that the MODs shouldn't have aliases, I can't see the guys on this site being harsh with them. 

Let's see how it goes before we start callin it 'ESB2', eh?


----------



## Bryn

Has anyone invited TFFP!?


----------



## Bryn

chatty said:


> A bit random but I took the bairn down the park to see the ducks and have a bit play in the sandpit etc when over the other side of the playground I saw about 9-12 ginger lads of all ages practising acrobatics and boyband like dance moves. the were all recording this shit while they done gay ass flips and choreographed moves. Either they were practising for some stunt on Britains got Talent or it was some weird gingermans acrobatics and dance society or something.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you all as I found it a bit strange


Gingermans acrobatics and dance society. :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> Has anyone invited TFFP!?


I did he never got back to me :-(


----------



## Holmes

Morning.


Not keen on the mods alias thing at all and completely agree with Antcull. Also I worry that selection may be influenced by favouritism I.e popular in the clique posters. GazOC and Flea etc all make better mods imo than lounge residing posters who are popular because they say 'swag' with every single thing.

My Crunchy Nut were bang average till I swagged them up with some Cravendale.


----------



## Holmes

Ronnie Irani needs skullfucking the rag wankstain. Sounds clueless whenever he talks football. Stick to cricket you pompous twat.


----------



## Holmes

Flea Man said:


> I did he never got back to me :-(


Neither did IB :-(


----------



## Flea Man

Brummy Lad said:


> Morning.
> 
> Not keen on the mods alias thing at all and completely agree with Antcull. Also I worry that selection may be influenced by favouritism I.e popular in the clique posters. GazOC and Flea etc all make better mods imo than lounge residing posters who are popular because they say 'swag' with every single thing.
> 
> My Crunchy Nut were bang average till I swagged them up with some Cravendale.


This will be run _the right way_ I'm sure of it. Bear with the guys running it, sure it'll be fine, if not I'll kick off


----------



## dkos

Brummy Lad said:


> Morning.
> 
> Not keen on the mods alias thing at all and completely agree with Antcull. Also I worry that selection may be influenced by favouritism I.e popular in the clique posters. GazOC and Flea etc all make better mods imo than lounge residing posters who are popular because they say 'swag' with every single thing.
> 
> My Crunchy Nut were bang average till I swagged them up with some Cravendale.


Agreed.


----------



## Back to Bill

Brummy Lad said:


> Morning.
> 
> Not keen on the mods alias thing at all and completely agree with Antcull. Also I worry that selection may be influenced by favouritism I.e popular in the clique posters. GazOC and Flea etc all make better mods imo than lounge residing posters who are popular because they say 'swag' with every single thing.
> 
> My Crunchy Nut were bang average till I swagged them up with some Cravendale.


Yeah totally agree, I actually did choose Gaz and Flea as two of my picks.


----------



## Holmes

Guys I thought I'd be up against it with that post. Speedesque, doesn't pay not to be a sheep normally.

Guess man worry about the same thing. I kind of don't feel the forum is thinking straight. If most mods are <20years old I worry about lack of maturity if I'm totally honest. This should be a stand up forum and learn from ESB failings, not continue with them. Lounge comedy is great bit don't base the forun around it.


----------



## Twelvey

chatty said:


> A bit random but I took the bairn down the park to see the ducks and have a bit play in the sandpit etc when over the other side of the playground I saw about 9-12 ginger lads of all ages practising acrobatics and boyband like dance moves. the were all recording this shit while they done gay ass flips and choreographed moves. Either they were practising for some stunt on Britains got Talent or it was some weird gingermans acrobatics and dance society or something.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you all as I found it a bit strange


I've seen people doing it before. They are practising free-running apparently. There is always some kids doing it at the skate park at the ski slope in the summer. Maybe all the ginger ones were excluded and made their own group :conf 
There was a lad who did free-running at a house party I was at a few months ago and he kept asking if anyone wanted to go out side and do some flips. No-one did so he proceeded to do it by him self, _IN THE RAIN:blurp_


----------



## gasman

Did mods get elected yet?


----------



## Holmes

gasman said:


> Did mods get elected yet?


It would seem so but they are hidden behind an alias. Shockingly.

A member of 8 forums and all of them have member mods. Picked for the job due to form of posting and values rather than a vote (fucked if your an outsider) system. Most mods seem to be lounge posters rather than bread and butter boxing posters, forget your on a boxing site?


----------



## Lilo

12downfor10 said:


> I've seen people doing it before. They are practising free-running apparently. There is always some kids doing it at the skate park at the ski slope in the summer. Maybe all the ginger ones were excluded and made their own group :conf
> There was a lad who did free-running at a house party I was at a few months ago and he kept asking if anyone wanted to go out side and do some flips. No-one did so he proceeded to do it by him self, _IN THE RAIN:blurp_


What's happening to Sun'lun'?

First the Glass Spider closes and now renegade, ginger flipping dance troupes in the park.

Whatever happened to White Lightening Charvas in the park :conf


----------



## gasman

Brummy Lad said:


> It would seem so but they are hidden behind an alias. Shockingly.
> 
> A member of 8 forums and all of them have member mods. Picked for the job due to form of posting and values rather than a vote (fucked if your an outsider) system. Most mods seem to be lounge posters rather than bread and butter boxing posters, forget your on a boxing site?


Well I voted for:

Ishy, Doug.ie, dondada, mandana or fleaman

I was wondering if any of those guys were made a moderator?


----------



## Back to Bill

Brummy Lad said:


> It would seem so but they are hidden behind an alias. Shockingly.
> 
> A member of 8 forums and all of them have member mods. Picked for the job due to form of posting and values rather than a vote (fucked if your an outsider) system. Most mods seem to be lounge posters rather than bread and butter boxing posters, forget your on a boxing site?


I will give my 2 pence worth but this post is spot on, I worry that the boxing will take second fiddle to the laughing and joking, this website has been quality thus far and that is due to the boxing talk, I don't want this to be ESB 2.0.


----------



## gasman

Bill said:


> I will give my 2 pence worth but this post is spot on, I worry that the boxing will take second fiddle to the laughing and joking, this website has been quality thus far and that is due to the boxing talk, I don't want this to be ESB 2.0.


Yeah, good point. The lounge or choi thread should be for chat, but the problem sometimes on esb was that that some clichy posters chit chat on loads of the boxing threads and then they go off track.


----------



## Back to Bill

gasman said:


> Yeah, good point. The lounge or choi thread should be for chat, but the problem sometimes on esb was that that some clichy posters chit chat on loads of the boxing threads and then they go off track.


That can be a danger, I'll hold my hands up and admit that I was probably one of them, my posts towards the end at ESB had hardly anything to do with boxing, It was commenting on stupid poxy troll threads, the place had become a dump and so did my posting.


----------



## Twelvey

Lilo said:


> What's happening to Sun'lun'?
> 
> First the Glass Spider closes and now renegade, ginger flipping dance troupes in the park.
> 
> Whatever happened to White Lightening Charvas in the park :conf


Not sure if it's went downhill or uphill tbh. How do you compare scruffy charvs drinking frosty jacks cider in the parks to delinquent ginger acrobats drinking monster energy drink?


----------



## Grant

Brummy Lad said:


> Morning.
> 
> Not keen on the mods alias thing at all and completely agree with Antcull. Also I worry that selection may be influenced by favouritism I.e popular in the clique posters. GazOC and Flea etc all make better mods imo than lounge residing posters who are popular because they say 'swag' with every single thing.
> 
> My Crunchy Nut were bang average till I swagged them up with some Cravendale.


What's cracking buddy? Hope you're well.

Whilst I agree with your point wholeheartedly, it's difficult isn't it. For instance, I dont consider myself cliquey in the least, but I did vote for 5 Brit Forum memebers for mods, as that is who I know and respect.

I'd encourage appointing mods who post predominantly in that sub-section, and know the posters and know the score.

If one of the old guard, Gaz, Flea, Kos, DFT, Noonan, Roe etc etc.... couldn't do a good job of moderating the Brit forum I'd eat my hat.


----------



## Graham Norton

We chose the mods on a vote for the very reasons you're mentioning: to see who is respected and well thought of across the forum. Not the lounge, not the classic, not the Brit, the whole forum. Obviously I can't say who the mods selected are, but I'm sure most people will be happy with them.


----------



## Roe

About this mod alias thing..

I've tried my best to talk Jay and the rest of these queers around but it seems like we're gonna go with the alias mods for now at least. Don't take it against any of you, if you've got any problems then I'm sure the likes of Graham Norton, Dale Winton, Ricky Martin, Barry Manilow, Gok Wan, NPH etc will be more than happy to explain anything that needs explaining. It's not how I'd have done it but hey, everyone's got different opinions. The mods will do a sound job and if they don't, I doubt they'll stay on as mods. I think we all want the forum to be run in the same way so there shouldn't be any major problems :good

But if you don't like it, tough. It's not a democracy :deal


----------



## Holmes

Grant said:


> What's cracking buddy? Hope you're well.
> 
> Whilst I agree with your point wholeheartedly, it's difficult isn't it. For instance, I dont consider myself cliquey in the least, but I did vote for 5 Brit Forum memebers for mods, as that is who I know and respect.
> 
> I'd encourage appointing mods who post predominantly in that sub-section, and know the posters and know the score.
> 
> If one of the old guard, Gaz, Flea, Kos, DFT, Noonan, Roe etc etc.... couldn't do a good job of moderating the Brit forum I'd eat my hat.


Everyone of those names would do a good job and post boxing. I fear the lounge will dominate this forum. One very popular member (who may be online for mod) had not posted anything boxing related for aslong as I can remember, that's not good. Every forum I'm on starts with creator who promotes good posters who show sense and are fair. Good informative posters, helpful, polite, peace maker?, dedicated and most of all a boxing nut. Those are the prerequisites surely? Not just people who say 'yo, check ma swag, hitting 3k level super swag!'. I mean what the fucks that about ? :lol:

We need this site to be built for boxing, hence the title? Not esb mk2. I was sick to death of ESB cliques with elitist mentality going on. A poster should be treated as well if he's got 1 post or 10000, if he's a noob or a vet, if he's a loner or if he's popular. Cliques kill forums, we seem to be building admin and mods around a clique. Criminal! The Choi was a simple off topic thread where Brits posted together. Comment on boxing throughout forum but chat day to day in Choi, now it feels like you have to be character in the lounge with 'swag status' to be considered a good poster. Long gone are the days of discussing domestic wars like Skelton v Rogan, its all about who has 'swag'.

I'm fan fucking tastic btw Grant. House deposit should be saved by Feb :good


----------



## Holmes

Roe said:


> About this mod alias thing..
> 
> I've tried my best to talk Jay and the rest of these queers around but it seems like we're gonna go with the alias mods for now at least. Don't take it against any of you, if you've got any problems then I'm sure the likes of Graham Norton, Dale Winton, Ricky Martin, Barry Manilow, Gok Wan, NPH etc will be more than happy to explain anything that needs explaining. It's not how I'd have done it but hey, everyone's got different opinions. The mods will do a sound job and if they don't, I doubt they'll stay on as mods. I think we all want the forum to be run in the same way so there shouldn't be any major problems :good
> 
> But if you don't like it, tough. It's not a democracy :deal


You do realise that last line epitomized why ESB ended up failing yeah?

Alias mods equals a mask to hide behind. Simple.


----------



## Bryn

Brummy Lad said:


> *My Crunchy Nut were bang average till I swagged them up with some Cravendale.*


:rofl



Brummy Lad said:


> Neither did IB :-(


IB joined up I think mate.



Brummy Lad said:


> One very popular member (who may be online for mod) had not posted anything boxing related for aslong as I can remember, that's not good.


:think


----------



## Bryn

Brummy's got that disgruntled forum poster swag.


----------



## Grant

Graham Norton said:


> We chose the mods on a vote for the very reasons you're mentioning: to see who is respected and well thought of across the forum. Not the lounge, not the classic, not the Brit, the whole forum. Obviously I can't say who the mods selected are, but I'm sure most people will be happy with them.


That's the point Brummy, myself and a few others are getting at though. If one sub-forum is bigger than another, the results are skewed.

The Brit Forum would be best moderated by a long time Brit Forum poster. That'd be consistent across the entire forum.

It's what we all screamed for over at ESB.

Anyway, seems like you've made your decision so lets hope it goes well.


----------



## Roe

Brummy Lad said:


> You do realise that last line epitomized why ESB ended up failing yeah?
> 
> Alias mods equals a mask to hide behind. Simple.


The democracy bit was meant to be a joke mate. Like I said, I'm not a fan of these alias things but that's the decision that's been made. They'll still do a good job sorting out this place. Honestly, all the mods/admins and Jay are good people that just want this site to be run well. :good

About the lounge posters cliques, a lot of people have said that and I'll make sure that that kind of thing stays out of the boxing forums in time :good

Trust me guys, the votes were completely fair and everyone's view has been taken seriously. The mods we've got are all brilliant posters IMO.


----------



## JamieC

Brummy Lad said:


> You do realise that last line epitomized why ESB ended up failing yeah?
> 
> Alias mods equals a mask to hide behind. Simple.


:deal


----------



## Flea Man

@Bill @Orthodox @Brummy Lad @dkos all of your fears are unfounded, I've had a word and I can't say much but everything you're worried about=the MODs' main concern :good


----------



## Holmes

Roe its absolute bollocks. Look at that twat NUFC with his Hart thread. Is that what this forum aspires to be, another place for meaningless threads written by trolls? Got bandwidth to waste have we? Fuck sakes.


Bryn. Nah. Just fucked off that a promising site can be finished before it starts. No strategy going on here. Just nodding to crowd up in this muthafucka.


----------



## Holmes

Roe its absolute bollocks. Look at that twat NUFC with his Hart thread. Is that what this forum aspires to be, another place for meaningless threads written by trolls? Got bandwidth to waste have we? Fuck sakes.


Bryn. Nah. Just fucked off that a promising site can be finished before it starts. No strategy going on here. Just nodding to crowd up in this muthafucka.


----------



## Graham Norton

Grant said:


> That's the point Brummy, myself and a few others are getting at though. If one sub-forum is bigger than another, the results are skewed.
> 
> The Brit Forum would be best moderated by a long time Brit Forum poster. That'd be consistent across the entire forum.
> 
> It's what we all screamed for over at ESB.
> 
> Anyway, seems like you've made your decision so lets hope it goes well.


As Roe said, all the mods we've got are great posters and I would say that most of them are long time contributors to both the British and the other boxing forums. There's nothing for anybody to worry about.


----------



## Holmes

Done before we start guys. Laters.


----------



## Bryn

I'm sure _whoever_ the mods are, they are all loved, respected, fair and handsome posters. :yep


----------



## Dale Winton

I can assure you guys that the boxing forums are well represented amongst the mods.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Brummy Lad said:


> Also I worry that selection may be influenced by favouritism I.e popular in the clique posters. GazOC and Flea etc


While I agree that Gaz and Flea would make good mods, there's an awful lot of irony in that statement. People in here are more likely to vote for Gaz, Flea, etc because there's a 'clique' in the Choi/Brit forum in the same way there's perceived to be many in the Lounge.

Added to that, the reason why this place is as good as it is right now is due to a lot of work put in by people who ''say swag with every single thing'' when there were around 8/9 admins at the inception of this website.

I don't agree with the mod alias thing, but it is what it is as of right now. It's not like people are going to act irresponsibly just because they're somewhat anonymous.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I'm sure _whoever_ the mods are, they are all loved, respected, fair and handsome posters. :yep


Word. That's what I thought.

I wonder how many votes for J-Pab were from Brit in comparison to Lounge posters? Pab a good poster but i'd hardly say he was a Brit stalwart. Doesn't even come close to getting that label so when I hear this 'we will make sure lounge doesn't take over' yet most of votes probably from lounge based posters. Is this the Zimbabwe democracy we are dealing with? You can vote for opposition but you will be killed. We will make mods from votes given, most votes made by lounge based posters all with 'swag'.

Voting isn't needed, delegation is. You choose a stallwart to look after each section. Instead we get postwhores with 'level 12 swag' running the joint (or so it seems). Seems like a job for the boys voted by the boys, F.A written all over it.


----------



## Grant

Graham Norton said:


> As Roe said, all the mods we've got are great posters and I would say that most of them are long time contributors to both the British and the other boxing forums. There's nothing for anybody to worry about.


Let's hope so. This site has the potential to be a great one.


----------



## Holmes

Pabby said:


> While I agree that Gaz and Flea would make good mods, there's an awful lot of irony in that statement. People in here are more likely to vote for Gaz, Flea, etc because there's a 'clique' in the Choi/Brit forum in the same way there's perceived to be many in the Lounge.
> 
> Added to that, the reason why this place is as good as it is right now is due to a lot of work put in by people who ''say swag with every single thing'' when there were around 8/9 admins at the inception of this website.


There is irony because you think so, not because there is. GazOC goes in like every thread, Flea goes in like every section, both been around 3 times longer than 2 of thie mods I have seen around. That's why J, I also base my decision on how I feel about posters. Like GazOC, he will agree or disagree, will try and peacemake and will enlighten you about boxers and fights etc.

I don't doubt for a single minute you and other guys helped bring this together and kudos for doing so. But are you going to keep it an all boys club where you take modship because of giving help. What happened to the 'dont give to take' values any good parent instills into their kids.

Didn't vote because I smelled it miles off, don't intend to be a mod either before that gets laid at my door.

EDIT; The reason why Brit posters have stock is not because of bias. It's because they post boxing first and foremost. Lounge based posters post in the lounge, a non boxing section. Easy to do the math. I didn't even post boxing in ESB because the place was that bad, im not above it, just fed up of arguing with trolls.


----------



## Dale Winton

I think your concerns are a bit premature. This has only just been done and NOTHING is set in stone yet. 

There is an ongoing discussion about the best way to go on and all of your concerns are being treated very seriously.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Brummy Lad said:


> There is irony because you think so, not because there is. GazOC goes in like every thread, Flea goes in like every section, both been around 3 times longer than 2 of thie mods I have seen around. That's why J, I also base my decision on how I feel about posters. Like GazOC, he will agree or disagree, will try and peacemake and will enlighten you about boxers and fights etc.
> 
> I don't doubt for a single minute you and other guys helped bring this together and kudos for doing so. But are you going to keep it an all boys club where you take modship because of giving help. What happened to the 'dont give to take' values any good parent instills into their kids.
> 
> Didn't vote because I smelled it miles off, don't intend to be a mod either before that gets laid at my door.


In my opinion, there's irony because you talk about favouritism and clique influencing who people chose to be mods, yet I'd imagine the majority of votes that came in for the two posters you mentioned came from people in this thread, which itself was one of the top 3 cliques on all of ESB. Most people are going to vote for who they're most familiar with at the end of the day.

Regarding the ''boys club'' sentiment, I think you'll be surprised if/when you find out about the results. That isn't my call, obviously.


----------



## Roe

:lol: Everyone relax.

This site *will* be run well. Trust me. Trust Longcount. Trust Jay. Trust Dale Winton. Trust all the new mods and everyone else involved in background work on the site. It's everyone's site. Ours, yours, Buncey's, everyone that wants it to be a great place to talk about boxing and other things.

In time we'll make sure the boxing forums aren't cluttered up with junk, trolling and pointless threads. I can't promise we can do the same with the lounge because there are a lot of posters in there that like it that way and again, we're open and everyone's allowed their opinions.


----------



## Holmes

Pabby said:


> In my opinion, there's irony because you talk about favouritism and clique influencing who people chose to be mods, yet I'd imagine the majority of votes that came in for the two posters you mentioned came from people in this thread, which itself was one of the top 3 cliques on all of ESB. Most people are going to vote for who they're most familiar with at the end of the day.
> 
> Regarding the ''boys club'' sentiment, I think you'll be surprised if/when you find out about the results. That isn't my call, obviously.


Check Hook BOXING.

Boxing, Boxing, Boxing.

Not lounge swag.

People who vote because they are familiar are cretins. People should vote on values that make a good mod and not whom is popular. That goes for Choi or IHSTS thread residents.

Take our goverment for example. We lead by popularity, get voters on side to win elections and go with maifesto's that keep you in power. When really what is needed is total delegation with common sense. Do things for the better of a country because it's what is needed as to what is popular. Bit different I know but what I am getting at is if a mod is elected because he/she is popular then how does that make he/she a good mod? Most of the mods are fresh out of Uni/college and yet to experience the real world of working, alongside cunts in many cases. When you work 5+ years you notice things about people, you know how to work in an environment that contains many different personalities. I don't see how 'green' people can perform the same way.


----------



## Barry Manilow

Brummy, I understand your concerns but there's really nothing to worry about. The results of the vote reflect the forum as a whole, including the British forum.



Brummy Lad said:


> Most of the mods are fresh out of Uni/college and yet to experience the real world of working, alongside cunts in many cases.


Not true, stop making assumptions mate.


----------



## Lilo

@BrummyLad

Seriously mate, calm down. Give it a chance.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Brummy Lad said:


> Check Hook BOXING.
> 
> Boxing, Boxing, Boxing.
> 
> Not lounge swag.


Then hopefully you'll be happy to know that the boxing forums have been tended to diligently already, and that troll threads have been removed from the World, Historic, and Brit & Irish forums immediately.:good By the people you seem to have an issue with, no less. They take priority, hence why certain Lounge threads haven't been looked at yet.



Brummy Lad said:


> Most of the mods are fresh out of Uni/college and yet to experience the real world of working, alongside cunts in many cases.


That's an inaccurate assumption, dude. Once again, I think you'll be surprised whenever you find out the results.


----------



## Dale Winton

@Brummy Lad How would people feel if the mods were made public but not which mod is which gay?

I'm certain that would put some of your fears to rest. The only reason mods are private at the moment is so that they don't let their own personal opinions and relationships get in the way of moderating the forum. So that they can be truly impartial with their decisions.

This should all be sorted after the end of today when the boss gets online.


----------



## Gok Wan

First and foremost, thanks to everyone who voted for me :good

Now, may I say that I appreciate everyone's concerns. The MODs share them.

All of the MODs will be more than familiar to posters in the ESB General, Classic or British. I shouldn't have to explain myself but I can confirm I'm not known for posting in the lounge at all. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their time here. All your comments both positive and negative are being discussed thoroughly by both MODs and Admins. This is a promise: it's the posters we're working for :thumbsup

Peace out and take care gentlemen


----------



## Batkilt

Dale Winton said:


> @Brummy Lad
> I'm certain that would put some of your fears to rest. The only reason mods are private at the moment is so that they don't let their own personal opinions and relationships get in the way of moderating the forum. So that they can be truly impartial with their decisions.


That doesn't make sense though. Moderating under a different username than you normally post under doesn't remove bias, as the bias lies with the person rather than the username. It removes the accusation of bias being thrown around if nobody knows who the mods are, but that's not the same thing.


----------



## Holmes

What you guys need to understand is that I would not have an opinion if I did not care.

I have been a mod on a site before and realise what hassle it brings. But the faceless mods isn't something I agree with nor is voting so soon. Nothing wrong with strategic delegation.

Anyway, enough said without repeating myself. Good luck to the queers, whomever they may well be.


----------



## Gok Wan

Think about it: MOD #1 gets a complaint about someone he's pally with. Doesn't want to give a warning to his mate. Even done withthe best intentions, coming from a mate it's hard. 

The 'alias' can take the edge off it for both MOD and poster. Well, that is the idea, although the feedback we're getting suggests otherwise hence why we're discussing it with you. 

Surely the fact you haven't all been banned already shows you this is a different place to ESB  

Again, all constructive criticism welcome, this site is but a few days old :thumbsup


----------



## DanielJFiasco

I was one of the people with a "if it ain't broke don't fix it" mentality when it came to who modded, but so far I haven't seen anything shady or cretinous going on since the new mods came in. I'll start voicing my opinions if things go downhill, but so far I think the mods have been more or less invisible, which is the way I think it should be. I don't really care how the mods were selected or who they are unless they start acting like nazis or against the best interests of everybody here. 

At ESB I got sick of the fact that modding was everywhere, in your face all the time. It was a constant harassment. Here it feels more like a little housekeeping that isn't interfering with posters views/opinions etc.


----------



## Gok Wan

Brummy Lad said:


> What you guys need to understand is that I would not have an opinion if I did not care.
> 
> I have been a mod on a site before and realise what hassle it brings. But the faceless mods isn't something I agree with nor is voting so soon. Nothing wrong with strategic delegation.
> 
> Anyway, enough said without repeating myself. Good luck to the queers, whomever they may well be.


We all care as well. Seeing a longterm poster like yourself wary is not something this site is trying to achieve. Your thoughts on potential MODs, as well as the direction the site is taking, have been taken on board and that is a promise!


----------



## Gok Wan

@DanielJFiasco thanks and that's the mood we're hoping to achieve, not the Gestapo we were used to at Eastside.


----------



## Holmes

@Dan.

A good mod should only be noticed when needed, just like a referee in a boxing boto or football match. Too many think they are the big I am. Noticed when needed and unnotced when not needed.


----------



## Gok Wan

@Brummy Lad hope you haven't got this impression from the MODs this far :good


----------



## Bajingo

Brummy Lad said:


> @Dan.
> 
> A good mod should only be noticed when needed, just like a referee in a boxing boto or football match. Too many think they are the big I am. Noticed when needed and unnotced when not needed.


But have you noticed that here so far? I certainly haven't.

What I like about the mods here so far is that they are open and explain their decisions, and are clearly taking our opinions into account.


----------



## Holmes

Gok Wan said:


> @Brummy Lad hope you haven't got this impression from the MODs this far :good


No mate. But I am/was very worried about the distinct possiblity that this place would become CheckHookSwag

Its a boxing site, first and foremost. Members should join to talk boxing. I see no point in joining just to post in the lounge. Was very worried this place would lose it's focus. I hope and pray my worries are just that instead of reality.

Anyway, good luck and I mean that, to each and all mods even if some are SWAGS.

To reaffirm my point to Baj and yourself I was merely pointing out a good mod is like a good referee, only noticed when needed. Wasn't on about mods, more answering Dans point.


----------



## SimonTemplar

The Batkilt said:


> That doesn't make sense though. Moderating under a different username than you normally post under doesn't remove bias, as the bias lies with the person rather than the username. It removes the accusation of bias being thrown around if nobody knows who the mods are, but that's not the same thing.


Indeed - it simply cushions the Mods from any negative reaction to any bias. I am not saying that the Mods are now going to be biased, but for what it is worth I am against the Mods having aliases, too. If a Mod cannot remain impartial then they will surely not remain as a Mod, so all this anonymity element adds is mistrust in the system, it just makes this place more like ESB. I have no axe to grind, I have nothing to fear from unfair Mods, but anything founded on secrecy is doomed not to be as popular as it could have been without that secrecy. CHB seems, to me, to be surrendering one of the things that made it different (in a good way!) without a sufficiently strong case for it. If a Mod were ever to be doing something for which they were grateful for the anonymity afforded by an alias, then surely one of two things is going on: 1) the Mod in question is doing the wrong thing or 2) the person on the receiving end of that Mod's action has stepped out of line, they should know that deep down and move on with forum life without complaint. If it causes an issue then, whatever the previous loyalties, either that is a poor Mod or the recipient of any sanction is clearly deserving of said sanction.

So for me, we gain nothing by suddenly having all of these bizarre, management-sanctioned Alts popping up, yet we do lose a little.

Just my opinion, but it pained me to see Brummy Lad fighting a solitary fight, so felt moved to add my voice.

ST


----------



## Holmes

SimonTemplar said:


> Indeed - it simply cushions the Mods from any negative reaction to any bias. I am not saying that the Mods are now going to be biased, but for what it is worth I am against the Mods having aliases, too. If a Mod cannot remain impartial then they will surely not remain as a Mod, so all this anonymity element adds is mistrust in the system, it just makes this place more like ESB. I have no axe to grind, I have nothing to fear from unfair Mods, but anything founded on secrecy is doomed not to be as popular as it could have been without that secrecy. CHB seems, to me, to be surrendering one of the things that made it different (in a good way!) without a sufficiently strong case for it. If a Mod were ever to be doing something for which they were grateful for the anonymity afforded by an alias, then surely one of two things is going on: 1) the Mod in question is doing the wrong thing or 2) the person on the receiving end of that Mod's action has stepped out of line, they should know that deep down and move on with forum life without complaint. If it causes an issue then, whatever the previous loyalties, either that is a poor Mod or the recipient of any sanction is clearly deserving of said sanction.
> 
> So for me, we gain nothing by suddenly having all of these bizarre, management-sanctioned Alts popping up, yet we do lose a little.
> 
> Just my opinion, *but it pained me to see Brummy Lad fighting a solitary fight, so felt moved to add my voice.*.
> 
> ST


Simon did you never see the time I got ganged upon by Choi (had Grant on my side but he sat on the fence in the end) for my opinion of City being superior to United shortly after losing the Community Shield, who was right again? :good

People need to understand I only debate if I think I am right. I won't debate out of stubborness or insecurity. If I am wrong my hands go up (Pienaar not being a top 4 player, he certainly played like one and I favoured Katsidis and Martinez over Burns).

Only time will tell if the correct mods have been chosen. I certainly hope they do a good job we can only prosper from good modding.

Brummy needs a name change to Holmes I feel.


----------



## Barry Manilow

Brummy Lad said:


> Brummy needs a name change to Holmes I feel.


That can be arranged.

Just 'Holmes'?


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Brummy Lad said:


> @Dan.
> 
> A good mod should only be noticed when needed, just like a referee in a boxing boto or football match. Too many think they are the big I am. Noticed when needed and unnotced when not needed.


Couldn't agree more mate, and I assure you if they start showing out I'll be the first to complain. You get warning signs IMO, like when before a fight a referee shouts something or has a catchphrase they need to get in there. If any mods start doing that Joe Cortez shit I'll be PM'ing certain members of this forum and asking them to start pummeling a few nerve endings in on their day off. :good


----------



## Barry Manilow

I'm fair but I'm firm!


----------



## Slender Loris

I know Graham Norton is Wallet so that's his cover blown, it's only a matter of time before all the others are found out too.


----------



## DanielJFiasco

Barry Manilow said:


> I'm fair but I'm firm!


:twisted Where's your town you cunt ?

:lol:


----------



## Father Christmas

Slender Loris said:


> I know Graham Norton is Wallet so that's his cover blown, it's only a matter of time before all the others are found out too.


:think


----------



## Wallet

Slender Loris said:


> I know Graham Norton is Wallet so that's his cover blown, it's only a matter of time before all the others are found out too.


Not true. :conf


----------



## Slender Loris

This place is doomed, you've basically got all the juvenile, arrogant bastards who fucked up ESB moderating themselves, will never work.


----------



## Bryn

DanielJFiasco said:


> :twisted Where's your town you cunt ?
> 
> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> Not true. :conf


:lol: Gentlemen, welcome to a classic game of bluff and double bluff.


----------



## Slender Loris

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: Gentlemen, welcome to a classic game of bluff and double bluff.


He knows, I know, end of


----------



## Slender Loris

I now await my usual 'get lost alias' message :good

The LORIS knows.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Brummy Lad said:


> Simon did you never see the time I got ganged upon by Choi (had Grant on my side but he sat on the fence in the end) for my opinion of City being superior to United shortly after losing the Community Shield, who was right again? :good
> 
> People need to understand I only debate if I think I am right. I won't debate out of stubborness or insecurity. If I am wrong my hands go up (Pienaar not being a top 4 player, he certainly played like one and I favoured Katsidis and Martinez over Burns).
> 
> Only time will tell if the correct mods have been chosen. I certainly hope they do a good job we can only prosper from good modding.
> 
> Brummy needs a name change to Holmes I feel.


I can't pretend to be familiar with the ins and outs of that one, but it is heartening that hindsight can prove the lone reed right.

And you're right this time, too!


----------



## Indigo Pab

Loris has made 4 posts, and ALL of them are incorrect.

Not a good start, bro.


----------



## Slow Loris

Pabby said:


> Loris has made 4 posts, and ALL of them are incorrect.
> 
> Not a good start, bro.


Only the last because you came back with 'No reason specified'

The LORIS knows.


----------



## Holmes

Barry Manilow said:


> That can be arranged.
> 
> Just 'Holmes'?


That would be marvelous 

Holmes


----------



## Batkilt

Pabby said:


> Loris has made 4 posts, and ALL of them are incorrect.
> 
> Not a good start, bro.


Team England should recruit him for the Nations Cup.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Slow Loris said:


> Only the last because you came back with 'No reason specified'
> 
> The LORIS knows.


I did no such thing.



The Batkilt said:


> Team England should recruit him for the Nations Cup.


As captain of Team Ireland I'll refrain from commenting on that............


----------



## Miguel2010

Why are the mods all massive raging queers???


----------



## ScouseLeader

If I had known that the mods were going to be secret I honestly wouldn't have voted.


----------



## Graham Norton

Slender Loris said:


> I know Graham Norton is Wallet so that's his cover blown, it's only a matter of time before all the others are found out too.


Wrong.

Get lost alias! Once you're banned, you stay banned!


----------



## 084

ScouseLeader said:


> If I had known that the mods were going to be secret I honestly wouldn't have voted.


The Truth:deal

I don't have a problem with just lounge posters Mod'ing the the Lounge, but have a regular poster for each of the World, Historic and British, like Dougie or Flea seem to always be posting in the historic, so surely would make sense for them to Mod that Forum:think


----------



## Roe

Graham Norton said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Get lost alias! Once you're banned, you stay banned!


:lol:


----------



## ScouseLeader

Mexican_LP said:


> The Truth:deal
> 
> I don't have a problem with just lounge posters Mod'ing the the Lounge, but have a regular poster for each of the World, Historic and British, like Dougie or Flea seem to always be posting in the historic, so surely would make sense for them to Mod that Forum:think


Agreed.

I reckon the mods Choi's mostly.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Why do people keep mentioning ''Lounge'' posters? As I said, judging from the assumptions people are making you'll be surprised when you hear the results.


----------



## 084

Why is it a big secret, if this site is ment to be ran properly, un like ESB, why the secretacy, if someone deserves a ban or whatever then surely they realise they deserved it.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Mexican_LP said:


> Why is it a big secret, if this site is ment to be ran properly, un like ESB, why the secretacy, if someone deserves a ban or whatever then surely they realise they deserved it.


Because that's what the Dictator wants. It's just silly IMO, with no real benefits.


----------



## Father Christmas

Can we leave this debate for now?

All your points are being seriously considered/discussed and all should be sorted by the end of today.

Thank you.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Ricky Martin said:


> Can we leave this debate for now?
> 
> All your points are being seriously considered/discussed and all should be sorted by the end of today.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes sir, sorry sir.


----------



## 084

ScouseLeader said:


> Because that's what the Dictator wants. It's just silly IMO, with no real benefits.


Agree


----------



## Gok Wan

It's supposed to be a playful theme I think.


----------



## Bryn

I don't take kindly to being bossed around by 'you people'.


----------



## Gok Wan

ScouseLeader said:


> Yes sir, sorry sir.


Know your place pleb.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Gok Wan said:


> It's supposed to be a playful theme I think.


I don't play, mu'fucka.


----------



## Bryn

Gok Wan said:


> Know your place pleb.


This one is clearly Pabby. Look at his hair for Pete's sack. :lol:


----------



## icemax

Flea Man said:


> This will be run _the right way_ I'm sure of it. Bear with the guys running it, sure it'll be fine, if not I'll kick off


I'm sorry but I completely disagree, its got all the ingredients to kick off...Power without visible responsibility....its like a Satlin era lashup. This is the only election that I've seen where the voters don't actually know who won, in that sense its a sham. Every grown up forum that I've been a part of have visible mods who perversely are generally moderate in their views.... surely thats the most important part of the job, being moderate, even handed and be visible in being so. If you are fair you don't have to be invisible.... Frankly, it sucks.


----------



## Back to Bill

Miguel2010 said:


> Why are the mods all massive raging queers???


This is what I'm wondering? Couldn't you have supermodels or pornstars? I could take being told of by them but screaming ****'s I have a problem with, If one tried to tell me off in real life I would kick the living shit out of him, Also If any of my mates knew I was talking to the likes of Manilow and Norton Id get beat up myself.


----------



## Roe

Bill said:


> This is what I'm wondering? Couldn't you have supermodels or pornstars? I could take being told of by them but screaming ****'s I have a problem with, If one tried to tell me off in real life I would kick the living shit out of him, Also If any of mates knew I was talking to the likes of Manilow and Norton Id get beat up myself.


:lol: :-(


----------



## Holmes

Queers instead of famous boxers like Ali, Leonard etc. Love the theme. May start posting on guesshisringpiece.com


----------



## Back to Bill

Holmes said:


> Queers instead of famous boxers like Ali, Leonard etc. Love the theme. May start posting on guesshisringpiece.com


:lol:


----------



## icemax

Roe said:


> But if you don't like it, tough. It's not a democracy :deal


Well, actually, as the mods were supposedly voted for it sort of is, or this issue is at least. Thats the definition of democracy. Your comment is purile and crass in the extreme. I wonder how many people would have voted if they realised that their selections weren't even going to be recognised or acknowledged with a result being given. It is Soviet and it does suck, and whether you like it or not it *is* very much ESB2.0.


----------



## Grant

Holmes said:


> Simon did you never see the time I got ganged upon by Choi (had Grant on my side but he sat on the fence in the end) for my opinion of City being superior to United shortly after losing the Community Shield, who was right again? :good


I don't think I sat on the fence champ, I felt in a combined XI it would have far more City players. (I was right)

If you were picking units, it would have been United. (Probably wrong)

That said though, if we were discussing it on a Friday, I probably didnt log on again til the following Tuesday, so may have looked like I ducked out.


----------



## ScouseLeader

icemax said:


> Well, actually, as the mods were supposedly voted for it sort of is, or this issue is at least. Thats the definition of democracy. Your comment is purile and crass in the extreme. I wonder how many people would have voted if they realised that their selections weren't even going to be recognised or acknowledged with a result being given. It is Soviet and it does suck, and whether you like it or not it *is* very much ESB2.0.


This guy knows the score.


----------



## Roe

icemax said:


> Well, actually, as the mods were supposedly voted for it sort of is, or this issue is at least. Thats the definition of democracy. Your comment is purile and crass in the extreme. I wonder how many people would have voted if they realised that their selections weren't even going to be recognised or acknowledged with a result being given. It is Soviet and it does suck, and whether you like it or not it *is* very much ESB2.0.


It was a joke ffs. You guys seriously need to relax. You don't even know who the mods are yet and you're still complaining. Can't you just wait and see what the guy that's put the time and money into setting this place up has to say before jumping to conclusions? The site owner will be online later to clear up a lot of the current issues but until then, you're all just guessing and making assumptions as to who the mods are and what they'll be like. Fact is, none of us know how it's gonna be run yet.

Personally, I agree with nearly all your comments over the last few pages here and am not a fan of these mod aliases but it's all being properly discussed and sorted out in the right way. No need to start branding this site as "ESB 2.0" or anything yet because it's only a couple of weeks old and I'm sure all our suggestions are being noted and worked on.


----------



## Back to Bill

Also what if my mum looks over my shoulder and see's that I'm talking to Dale Winton? She will think I'm on the turn or something, Fucking hell If my Dad see's it he will probably call a priest.


----------



## Holmes

Grant said:


> I don't think I sat on the fence champ, I felt in a combined XI it would have far more City players. (I was right)
> 
> If you were picking units, it would have been United. (Probably wrong)
> 
> That said though, if we were discussing it on a Friday, I probably didnt log on again til the following Tuesday, so may have looked like I ducked out.


Still picking the splinters out ya arse?

You did agree with the eleven but said United better team. I personally think we are way superior and next year it'll show. Hearing we will 2 top class signings + squad additions in the mean time Fergie links with all names whilst he scours poundland for cheaps. Powell is the latest United youth player. Word is Fergie saw him kickabout on a park at 6 and knew he had what it took. United through and through, he was merely loaned to Crewe 

Bluemoon has fucking risen...


----------



## icemax

Roe said:


> *You don't even know who the mods are yet and you're still complaining*.


For fuck sakes.......I'm not complaining about who the mods are, I'm moaning about not knowing who they are......how difficult is that to grasp? You rightly ban alias accounts but now you have the same type of accounts running the gaff


----------



## Bryn

Edit


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> I can assure you that all your concerns are being taken on board and we will look at them as soon as Jay gets online.


Wrong account :lol::lol:


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> I can assure you that all your concerns are being taken on board and we will look at them as soon as Jay gets online.


:think


----------



## Bryn

Very funny.


----------



## Roe

Oh Bryn you do make me laugh.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Oh Bryn you do make me laugh.


:lol: Ditto.


----------



## Gok Wan

I'm happy to come out (excuse the gay turn of phrase) as I'm genuinely humbled to have been voted in by my peers and want to do the best job possible.

If the site owner strips me of my MOD rights for going against his plan (I have no basis for this, just a worse case scenario) then I can't help anyway! 

Hopefully this will be sorted later. I don't like masquerading as a poofter either (no homophobic) and would rather you guys knew where to come to if you needed help.

This seems the consensus to be honest, but I won't speak for the rest of the MODs, two of which don't have gay aliases so I assume they're not on board. I want a good team, not two guys uncomfortable with it. 

Again though, that might cause problems to those who will feel it hard to be impartial when their buds are behaving like nobs (we all have our bad days) so it will need to be discussed.

Whatever happens, I am here for you dearies, and will try my best for you, as I say, you picked me (what were you thinking? ) :hi: 

Just to let you know: never went to Uni', hardly considered a lounge poster, not exactly 'cliquey'. And it's not just me...hopefully some developments later can put this controversy, which we didn't anticipate to this extent to be perfectly honest with you all, to rest, because it's not good for the community.

Until then, I ask for a little faith, even from the atheists(!)


----------



## Holmes

Gok chill darling. Just remember to wear black and wear a belt.

You guys got 'swag'?

Forget money. Good job. Fit bird. Nice family. It's having 'swag' to fit in with e-mates that really means you've succeeded in life.


Brush my hair*



*whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Holmes said:


> Gok chill darling. Just remember to wear black and wear a belt.
> 
> You guys got 'swag'?
> 
> Forget money. Good job. Fit bird. Nice family. It's having 'swag' to fit in with e-mates that really means you've succeeded in life.
> 
> Brush my hair*
> 
> *whatever the fuck that means.


'Kin hell, chill out kidda.


----------



## Holmes

Btw. Hearing RVP coming to City and that its all been agreed. Announced tonight if Giroud deal is closed?

Could be announced this evening after match even. Hearing its 200k p/w so that shuts up the people that think Chelsea gazumped us, we wouldn't pay agent that's all. RVP and Aguero upfront, somebody fucking get a doctor, think Fergies nosebleed started again!!!


----------



## Holmes

ScouseLeader said:


> 'Kin hell, chill out kidda.


I was taking the piss cos got a pm saying swag, swag, swag. :lol:


----------



## Lunny

Did someone call for a hair brushing?!










You're welcome.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Holmes said:


> I was taking the piss cos got a pm saying swag, swag, swag. :lol:


:lol:

Fair dinkum.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Did someone say swag?


----------



## icemax

ScouseLeader said:


> :lol:
> 
> Fair dinkum.


I might come over as an old cunt here, but what the fuck is "swag"?...... other than buglars ill gotten gains which are usually carried in sacks conveniently labelled "Swag"


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> Did someone say swag?


----------



## ScouseLeader

icemax said:


> I might come over as an old cunt here, but what the fuck is "swag"?...... other than buglars ill gotten gains which are usually carried in sacks conveniently labelled "Swag".


From Urban Dictionary:



> The way in which you carry yourself. Swag is made up of your overall confidence, style, and demeanor. Swag can also be expanded to be the reputation of your overall swagger. You gain swag, or "Swag up", by performing swag worthy actions that improve this perception. A person can also "swag down," by being an overall pussy and garnering negative swag for their actions. Swag is a subtle thing that many strive to gain but few actually attain. It is reserved for the most swagalicious of people. Swag can also be quantified, with point systems existing in some circles of friends.


----------



## Holmes

Lunny said:


> Did someone call for a hair brushing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


Broners a chump


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


>


----------



## Lunny

icemax said:


> I might come over as an old cunt here, but what the fuck is "swag"?...... other than buglars ill gotten gains which are usually carried in sacks conveniently labelled "Swag".


Since rappers have stopped singing about issues to do with their social positions and stuff like that they've decided to rap about more materialistic things. It started with cars and hos and money and shit and now the newest thing is swag.

Think Drake (if you know who that is). It's a bunch of fake rappers being dedicated followers of fashion wearing snapback caps and dressing like hipsters. It's pretty much the opposite of what rap was in the start.


----------



## Holmes

Seriously now, I'm sound with every cunt on here but fuck off with the swag stuff. Or else I will upload some cock pics. You have been warned.


----------



## icemax

ScouseLeader said:


> From Urban Dictionary:


Cheers mate :good....... based on that I definately have UberSwag.....excellent


----------



## ScouseLeader

icemax said:


> Cheers mate :good....... based on that I definately have UberSwag.....excellent


:lol:


----------



## icemax

Lunny said:


> Since rappers have stopped singing about issues to do with their social positions and stuff like that they've decided to rap about more materialistic things. It started with cars and hos and money and shit and now the newest thing is swag.
> 
> *Think Drake (if you know who that is). *It's a bunch of fake rappers being dedicated followers of fashion wearing snapback caps and dressing like hipsters. It's pretty much the opposite of what rap was in the start.


I think that I get it.....is that Drake out of "Drake and Josh"?, the fat kid in that was fucking hilarious, not very swag though :huh


----------



## Indigo Pab

Holmes said:


> Seriously now, I'm sound with every cunt on here but fuck off with the swag stuff. Or else I will upload some cock pics. You have been warned.














icemax said:


> Cheers mate :good....... based on that I definately have UberSwag.....excellent


:lol: A select group.


----------



## icemax

ScouseLeader said:


> :lol:


I even have an original 60s Brixton pork pie hat, now you don't get much more swag than that :good


----------



## Graham Norton

If you wanna post cock pics go ahead 



Spoiler



In spoiler tags though, please.


----------



## icemax

Holmes said:


> Seriously now, I'm sound with every cunt on here but fuck off with the swag stuff. Or else I will upload some cock pics. You have been warned.


1, 2, 3, 4...I declare a cock war....you first :stonk


----------



## dkos

Holmes said:


> Btw. Hearing RVP coming to City and that its all been agreed. Announced tonight if Giroud deal is closed?
> 
> Could be announced this evening after match even. Hearing its 200k p/w so that shuts up the people that think Chelsea gazumped us, we wouldn't pay agent that's all. RVP and Aguero upfront, somebody fucking get a doctor, think Fergies nosebleed started again!!!


RVP's family have already said that it would be 'impossible' for him to join another English side if he was to leave.


----------



## Barry Manilow

Holmes said:


> Seriously now, I'm sound with every cunt on here but fuck off with the swag stuff. Or else I will upload some cock pics. You have been warned.


Ooh-er.


----------



## Holmes

dkos said:


> RVP's family have already said that it would be 'impossible' for him to join another English side if he was to leave.


Or his Dad and Wife could be saying that so the media get off his back whilst he plays in the euro's :think

Win trophies and play alongside world class talents or carry a team?

Anyway, nothings noted yet but it could very well be. All hopes lay on Giroud signing.


----------



## icemax

dkos said:


> RVP's family have already said that it would be 'impossible' for him to join another English side if he was to leave.


Like RVP is going to move to a cultural wasteland like Manchester instead of staying in London or moving to Spain or Italy :-(

#FrannyLeeisacunt


----------



## Flea Man

Hello everyone. 

Thank you for choosing me as one of your MODs. To those that didn't, I will try my best for you as well. Any problems, anything you spot that may've slipped through the net, feel free to ccome to me just as you would if you were asking me about a certain era of fighters 

Thanks again, I'll do my best, and you'll see none of the ESB bullshit while this team are moderating :good


----------



## Holmes

I forget our mods are a raving bunch of queers. Cock pics threat is a hollow one but I will post if need be. Just to satisfy the swags. Got a nice dollop with Lunnys name on, then he can brush his.hair.


----------



## Back to Bill

Flea Man said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Thank you for choosing me as one of your MODs. To those that didn't, I will try my best for you as well. Any problems, anything you spot that may've slipped through the net, feel free to ccome to me just as you would if you were asking me about a certain era of fighters
> 
> Thanks again, I'll do my best, and you'll see none of the ESB bullshit while this team are moderating :good


:clap:


----------



## Bajingo

:happy


----------



## Holmes

icemax said:


> Like RVP is going to move to a cultural wasteland like Manchester instead of staying in London or moving to Spain or Italy :-(
> 
> #FrannyLeeisacunt


Shower of shit.

You said we wouldn't win it. You said we bought team (United's cost similar). Talk, talk, talk. We are Champions say we are Champions.

RVP knows the score. It's us or Juventus. Either way the lads moving up ad signing for league winners. Cavani is the player either team will target if RVP goes to th other I'm hearing. Duncan Castle.


----------



## Holmes

Flea. Congrats. I am happy now.


----------



## Roe

Flea Man said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Thank you for choosing me as one of your MODs. To those that didn't, I will try my best for you as well. Any problems, anything you spot that may've slipped through the net, feel free to ccome to me just as you would if you were asking me about a certain era of fighters
> 
> Thanks again, I'll do my best, and you'll see none of the ESB bullshit while this team are moderating :good


:happy


----------



## Flea Man

Cheers gents, I am very sincere when I say this team has YOUR best interests in mind!

Just try not to get us sued, eh? :hey


----------



## icemax

Holmes said:


> Shower of shit.
> 
> You said we wouldn't win it. You said we bought team (United's cost similar). Talk, talk, talk. We are Champions say we are Champions.


:yep I said you'd choke, and you did....just not as much as United did



> RVP knows the score. It's us or Juventus. Either way the lads moving up ad signing for league winners. Cavani is the player either team will target if RVP goes to th other I'm hearing. Duncan Castle.


:think A freezing cold and damp shithole with no culture, minging birds, Dan and shit beer, or Turin, now thats a difficult choice.


----------



## Flea Man

Holmes said:


> Flea. Congrats. I am happy now.


No, thank you. You got one of the MODs you wanted :good Fuck knows why, me being an elitist, hateful acerbic bastard over the years obviously struck a chord with a few of you


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


>


Nip' is gonna be pissed. :lol:


----------



## Bryn

You also have my word that I will be as fair as possible. :good


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> You also have my word that I will be as fair as possible. :good


:lol:


----------



## GazOC

Well if its confession time, theres been a reason why I havn't been sticking my 2p worth in the "aliases" discussion in this thread which is that I didn't want to get the sack before I'd started the new job.

Thanks for the vote of confidence (and no worries if you didn't vote for me!) I'll try and do my best by everyone and hopefully not drive myself insane in the process.:good

Cheers
GazOC


----------



## Bryn

So it's me, Flea and GazOC. The Choi is well represented.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Nip' is gonna be pissed. :lol:


Pab will be the recipient of a pic :good


----------



## Holmes

Fap, Fap, Fap.

GazOC and Flea. Make that another nosebleed for Fergie.


----------



## Barry Manilow

Holmes said:


> Fap, Fap, Fap.
> 
> GazOC and Flea. Make that another nosebleed for Fergie.


I told you not to jump to conclusions when you had no idea who it was. :bart


----------



## icemax

Holmes said:


> Fap, Fap, Fap.
> 
> GazOC and Flea. Make that another nosebleed for Fergie.


What the fuck have you changed back to "Holmes" for?, its already getting confusing


----------



## MagicMan

Holmes said:


> Btw. Hearing RVP coming to City and that its all been agreed. Announced tonight if Giroud deal is closed?
> 
> Could be announced this evening after match even. Hearing its 200k p/w so that shuts up the people that think Chelsea gazumped us, we wouldn't pay agent that's all. RVP and Aguero upfront, somebody fucking get a doctor, think Fergies nosebleed started again!!!


Can still get 9/4 on it happening with PaddyPower. Bet Victor have it at 4/1


----------



## Back to Bill

That's at least two of my votes come in, maybe it wasn't a waste of time.


----------



## Holmes

Barry Manilow said:


> I told you not to jump to conclusions when you had no idea who it was. :bart


Fair enough. Better to think the worst and anything better is a bonus 



icemax said:


> What the fuck have you changed back to "Holmes" for?, its already getting confusing


Because Brummy is factually incorrect as I don't live there or have done since 9 years back. Also it was an alias following my ban for The Holmes Show on ESB and Holmes is what I feel comfy with. Brummy is a name I lived with but not what I was happy with, its a shit handle to be fair.



MagicMan said:


> Can still get 9/4 on it happening with PaddyPower. Bet Victor have it at 4/1


Sky Bet are way shorter. Gonna put me 25 on with Victor to round off the tonne.


----------



## Holmes

icemax said:


> :yep I said you'd choke, and you did....just not as much as United did
> 
> :think A freezing cold and damp shithole with no culture, minging birds, Dan and shit beer, or Turin, now thats a difficult choice.


Choking; losing your lynchpin midfielder and losing your cover CB whilst your captain CB gets wrongly sent off. Oh that choking. Smashed last years total by 9 points, set a goal record and kept most clean sheets whilst having best goal keeper, defender and midfielder in the league. I guess City are asphyxiatinh right? 

Anyway its behind us. The start of an era I hope.


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> So it's me, Flea and GazOC. The Choi is well represented.


I can't wait to PM you with any concerns I have about the forum.

Three good mods. I didn't vote as I forgot, but I did consider these guys when I asked myself "who should I vote for?" before I had a beer instead.


----------



## Roe

:lol: Bryn.


----------



## MagicMan

The Batkilt said:


> I can't wait to PM you with any concerns I have about the forum.
> 
> Three good mods. I didn't vote as I forgot, but I did consider these guys when I asked myself "who should I vote for?" before I had a beer instead.


I also forgot to vote. Go us :smoke


----------



## Vano-irons

Flea is a MOD? There goes every one of my Jimmy Wilde threads. This is a dark day for CHB


----------



## Roe

Vano-irons said:


> Flea is a MOD? There goes every one of my Jimmy Wilde threads. This is a dark day for CHB


http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?189-jimmy-wilde-career-review -


----------



## Barry Manilow

Vano-irons said:


> Flea is a MOD?


Correct.

Here is a full explanation: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?600-Mod-Voting-Results&goto=newpost#post14393


----------



## Batkilt

MagicMan said:


> I also forgot to vote. Go us :smoke


We were making a political statement on the authoritarian nature of moderators by not participating in the Check Hook equivalent of The X-Factor.


----------



## Vano-irons

Roe said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?189-jimmy-wilde-career-review -


:happy

Suck on that batty flea boy  Only kiddin', I bow down to you, and of course Canto was better than Wilde, I'm only pullin' your leg :good

Cheers Barry!


----------



## dkos

Barry Manilow said:


> Correct.
> 
> Here is a full explanation: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?600-Mod-Voting-Results&goto=newpost#post14393


I'm glad Doug.ie wasn't overlooked :good


----------



## Batkilt

Flea is already abusing his power - he's drunk on it!

I, on the other hand, am drunk on cider. It makes the ITV commentary team slightly less unbareable.


----------



## Flea Man

@The Batkilt only for Vano, just that once ;-) It's okay if you have someone's email and phone number; they know it's just a gag.

Won't happen again, but he asked for it :hey


----------



## Vano-irons

:rofl Flea you utter cock :lol: :good


----------



## Flea Man

@Vano-irons as above, will never happen again but I knew you'd like that one :good


----------



## Vano-irons

Flea Man said:


> @Vano-irons as above, will never happen again but I knew you'd like that one :good


:lol: it did make me laugh.

It's alright mate, it's only a bit of banter at the end of the day :good


----------



## dkos

I could act like a right dick in the Japanese boxing thread on the General, but I've decided to just let it go :yep


----------



## Miguel2010

Ere, RVP is going nowhere in England...Simple as that.

His kids are settled in London schools an his Mrs is happy where she is......

If RVP goes he will go to Spain, who the fuck wants to play in Italy???...I'd get me game in Serie fucking A...Spanners league.

Put it like this RVP WILL be a Gooner when the season starts, and finishes.....

Fact of the matter is, he is a massive risk, and all clubs know this...Yeah he's played 38 league games the 1st time in his career, but is that likely to happen next season.......No way.....Watch him do his ankle playing tnite, every time he plays for Holland he fucks his glass ankle.

RVP will not be a legend anywhere if he ups and leaves.....And he knows that.....Trust me.


----------



## Libertarian

I hope RVP stays at Arsenal.

Too many players just fuck off somewhere at the first opportunity - alright this wouldn't be the first opportunity for him but he's settled in London, he's loved by the fans etc.

Look at a player like Robben, he's forever handing in a transfer request. Why not stay at a club and make a name for yourself?

Does my head in when players like Bale say ''if we don't qualify I'll have to consider my options'' - well, play better you monkey faced cunt - then you would :lol:


----------



## Luf

I'm about to enter a 1000 man poker tourney, hopefully next time I post here i'll be a rich man :good


----------



## Vano-irons

Is Germany vs Holland really football's 'greatest rivalry'? I was always under the impression it was Brazil vs Italy, as the two have won more world cups than anyone else. I think they call it the 'world derby' or something


----------



## Vano-irons

Good luck Luf.

All winnings should go to CHB. Or me


----------



## Batkilt

Vano-irons said:


> Is Germany vs Holland really football's 'greatest rivalry'? I was always under the impression it was Brazil vs Italy, as the two have won more world cups than anyone else. I think they call it the 'world derby' or something


There's more history to Germany vs. The Netherlands if you aren't looking at a purely sporting aspect though.


----------



## Flea Man

@dkos yeah sorry about that. Shame if you won't contribute to it :-(


----------



## Libertarian

Vano-irons said:


> Is Germany vs Holland really football's 'greatest rivalry'? I was always under the impression it was Brazil vs Italy, as the two have won more world cups than anyone else. I think they call it the 'world derby' or something


I'm not sure.

You could come up with any number of rivalries really.

There's obviously England vs Germany (the lame ''5-1'' or ''two world wars and one world cup'' chants make me want to kill someone) or England vs France.... or Argentina.... who could be paired with Germany, Brazil or Uruguay themselves.


----------



## Vano-irons

I know there's history between the two countries, but in sporting terms, I didnt think the rivalry was all that tbh.

As for rivalries in general, England - Germany surely has to be the biggest. As Dinamita said, 2 world wars one world cup and all that. Or perhaps im looking from an English standpoint


----------



## Libertarian

I think the Germans are over it, but in England WW2 is still a current event.

Especially if you read the redtops, and their Our Boys & Girls statements in the blogs/columns.


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> @dkos yeah sorry about that. Shame if you won't contribute to it :-(


Not a problem :good

Nah, I probably won't be contributing to the Japanese 'you must hold or contest for a 'world' title to get a look-in' Boxing thread. If I have anything to post on the topic, it'll go up on the front page :thumbsup


----------



## Vano-irons

Yeah we do cling onto it, probably because it's the last time we as a country made a massive impact on the world. Since then it's been all about decline for us, with a bit of stability coming after we kicked the arggies arses in the 80s


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> I hope RVP stays at Arsenal.
> 
> Too many players just fuck off somewhere at the first opportunity - alright this wouldn't be the first opportunity for him but he's settled in London, he's loved by the fans etc.
> 
> Look at a player like Robben, he's forever handing in a transfer request. Why not stay at a club and make a name for yourself?
> 
> Does my head in when players like Bale say ''if we don't qualify I'll have to consider my options'' - well, play better you monkey faced cunt - then you would :lol:


To be fair he and Spurs did what the had to. Not there fault UEFA moved the goalposts. Bales main reason to move is because he's on 27k a week. He's off this season imo, save as Luka. That's why I think they'll keep Pienaar.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> I know about history between the two countries,I have a fucking degree in it. Did I ever tell you about London bridge? Anyway, in sporting terms, I didnt think the rivalry was all that tbh.
> 
> As for rivalries in general, England - Germany surely has to be the biggest. As Dinamita said, 2 world wars one world cup and all that. Or perhaps im looking from an English standpoint


:good


----------



## Holmes

@Bill

West Ham most likely to get Holt by all accounts, too similar to Carlton Cole imo but Sams apparently bang in for him.


----------



## Holmes

Yeah England v Germany gotta be biggest cos of the wars. Southgate broke my heart with that shit peno in 96', literally broke down in tears with my bleach blonde hairdo. Cracking defender though I must say.

Speaking of countries and players, anybody else get cheesed off with players playing for different countries to their birth just so they can play. Matt Holland being a prime example. Fucking criminal if you ask me. Saying that half our cricket team is Saff Efrican.


----------



## Batkilt

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah we do cling onto it, probably because it's the last time we as a country made a massive impact on the world. Since then it's been all about decline for us, with a bit of stability coming after we kicked the arggies arses in the 80s


The English obsession with WWII is a bit OTT. Not as nauseating as the Yank "you'd be speaking German if it wasn't for us (conveniently ignoring we had no intention of getting involved until we were attacked, and that Germany attacking Russia had a largely ignored part to play) so you owe us" attitude. You don't need to travel far in Glasgow - or the west of Scotland in general - to find reminders of WWII, yet there's not this "us vs. them" attitude towards Germany.

Then again we're still busy arguing over England's - dirty, Britain's - presence in Ireland so perhaps we just haven't got round to WWII.


----------



## Libertarian

Holmes said:


> To be fair he and Spurs did what the had to. Not there fault UEFA moved the goalposts. Bales main reason to move is because he's on 27k a week. He's off this season imo, save as Luka. That's why I think they'll keep Pienaar.


Perhaps, though one could argue that they ought to have finished 3rd. They were brutal from about Feb onwards, so I've little sympathy.

They might hang on to them, saying that flog the pair of them and bring in a fortune - use that to buy a top class keeper (Friedel is about 100) and then replace those two and get a striker in. The biggest problem is that many players would rather be a sub at a CL club, if only for a season, before doing the same thing again and moving on - when you could be part of something big and so on. I suppose you only get one career, but some players move every season. I just fail to see the point.



Holmes said:


> Yeah England v Germany gotta be biggest cos of the wars. Southgate broke my heart with that shit peno in 96', literally broke down in tears with my bleach blonde hairdo. Cracking defender though I must say.
> 
> Speaking of countries and players, anybody else get cheesed off with players playing for different countries to their birth just so they can play. Matt Holland being a prime example. Fucking criminal if you ask me. Saying that half our cricket team is Saff Efrican.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of this ''naturalised'' stuff.

Half of the cricket team is South African - I'm sure if we picked a team from 2000 onwards, you could have a side full of purely foreign players - i.e. not born here. Of course some have parents (fair enough) and grannies (less so) but it's annoying.

Strauss
Trott
Pietersen
Hussain (I love the guy but still....)
Shah
Morgan
Prior
Geraint Jones
Pattinson

Not sure what you'd get out of playing for a foreign country. Daft if you ask me.


----------



## Back to Bill

Holmes said:


> @Bill
> 
> West Ham most likely to get Holt by all accounts, too similar to Carlton Cole imo but Sams apparently bang in for him.


That's not a bad signing, he is a Big Sam type player and we will play to his strengths and we badly lack depth in our squad, looks like Green's on his way out and we're bringing in Jaskelainen in his place.


----------



## Vano-irons

Noonaldinho said:


> :good


:lol:

I could get on the subject of boots going on the correct foot as well, but I'll leave that for the time being



The Batkilt said:


> The English obsession with WWII is a bit OTT. Not as nauseating as the Yank "you'd be speaking German if it wasn't for us (conveniently ignoring we had no intention of getting involved until we were attacked, and that Germany attacking Russia had a largely ignored part to play) so you owe us" attitude. You don't need to travel far in Glasgow - or the west of Scotland in general - to find reminders of WWII, yet there's not this "us vs. them" attitude towards Germany.
> 
> Then again we're still busy arguing over England's - dirty, Britain's - presence in Ireland so *perhaps we just haven't got round to WWII*.


:lol:

Most yanks are completely clueless about history anyway (lets face it, they don't have any for themselves to learn from). All this 'empires are bad, colonies have to go' talk, then 'fuck it, let's colonise the Philippines'.

That's my history rant of the day over :lol:


----------



## Libertarian

Americans are just fucking thick.

Nothing more to add on that.


----------



## Batkilt

I'm not a cricket fan but I thought some of those South Africans played for England due to there beinf a quota of white and black players being required for the national team - meaning some would miss out due to skin colour.

Cricket is for fannies anyway.


----------



## Back to Bill

@Dinamita, Spurs seemed to go to shit as soon as Redknapp got touted for the England job and ended up not getting the job anyway, It made me very very happy. :yep


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> Perhaps, though one could argue that they ought to have finished 3rd. They were brutal from about Feb onwards, so I've little sympathy.
> 
> They might hang on to them, saying that flog the pair of them and bring in a fortune - use that to buy a top class keeper (Friedel is about 100) and then replace those two and get a striker in. The biggest problem is that many players would rather be a sub at a CL club, if only for a season, before doing the same thing again and moving on - when you could be part of something big and so on. I suppose you only get one career, but some players move every season. I just fail to see the point.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not a fan of this ''naturalised'' stuff.
> 
> Half of the cricket team is South African - I'm sure if we picked a team from 2000 onwards, you could have a side full of purely foreign players - i.e. not born here. Of course some have parents (fair enough) and grannies (less so) but it's annoying.
> 
> Strauss
> Trott
> Pietersen
> Hussain (I love the guy but still....)
> Shah
> Prior
> Geraint Jones
> Pattinson
> 
> Not sure what you'd get out of playing for a foreign country. Daft if you ask me.


If I was Harry I'd sell Modric and Bale and as you say bring in the fortune. Go an buy Adebayor. I laughed at the 100 comment about Friedel, Redknapp needs to poach Vorm.

I would target these if I were Harry;
Vorm,
Vertonghen,
Johnson/Dempsey,
Cabaye,
Adebayor.

He'd probably get the lot for 60-70. Not bad business as your rid of players who want to leave whilst strengthening squad with quality players who can and will keep you around the top 4.

What the rugby team like for foreigners?


----------



## Holmes

Bill said:


> That's not a bad signing, he is a Big Sam type player and we will play to his strengths and we badly lack depth in our squad, looks like Green's on his way out and we're bringing in Jaskelainen in his place.


Didn't you have the largest squad in Championship? Loans I assume?

Gomez on fire!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libertarian

The Batkilt said:


> I'm not a cricket fan but I thought some of those South Africans played for England due to there beinf a quota of white and black players being required for the national team - meaning some would miss out due to skin colour.
> 
> Cricket is for fannies anyway.


Pietersen left SA for England because of the quota system, he was once dropped by his state side in favour of a black player who apparently didn't know which end of the bat to hold.

Having asked the question of the chief of SA cricket whether he'd be selected on merit next time he was told ''the black players will be good enough and they will play - your future depends on your performances compared to the white players'' he phoned the SA captain, who told him he might as well go. All he wanted to do was earn a living at first, I think the idea of playing internationally came afterwards.

Around this time the SA under 19's lost to Tibet - that's like England being held to a goalless draw at home by the Faroe Islands.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> If I was Harry I'd sell Modric and Bale and as you say bring in *the fortune.* Go an buy Adebayor. I laughed at the 100 comment about Friedel, Redknapp needs to poach Vorm.
> 
> I would target these if I were Harry;
> Vorm,
> Vertonghen,
> Johnson/Dempsey,
> Cabaye,
> Adebayor.
> 
> He'd probably get the lot for 60-70. Not bad business as your rid of players who want to leave whilst strengthening squad with quality players who can and will keep you around the top 4.
> 
> What the rugby team like for foreigners?










:think This fella loved a scrap :lol:


----------



## Libertarian

Holmes said:


> If I was Harry I'd sell Modric and Bale and as you say bring in the fortune. Go an buy Adebayor. I laughed at the 100 comment about Friedel, Redknapp needs to poach Vorm.
> 
> I would target these if I were Harry;
> Vorm,
> Vertonghen,
> Johnson/Dempsey,
> Cabaye,
> Adebayor.
> 
> He'd probably get the lot for 60-70. Not bad business as your rid of players who want to leave whilst strengthening squad with quality players who can and will keep you around the top 4.
> 
> What the rugby team like for foreigners?


Yeah, agree with those players.

Both the league and union sides are full of foreigners.

I think the union side regularly features an American, a couple of Saffers and a few Kiwis/south sea islanders (basically Samoans, Fijians, Tongans) - whereas the league side usually has a random Kiwi in there - but those are qualifying on residency rather than ancestry. We might as well move to somewhere really shit at football so we can say we played internationally :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dinamita said:


> Yeah, agree with those players.
> 
> Both the league and union sides are full of foreigners.
> 
> I think the union side regularly features an American, a couple of Saffers and a few Kiwis/south sea islanders (basically Samoans, Fijians, Tongans) - whereas the league side usually has a random Kiwi in there - but those are qualifying on residency rather than ancestry. *We might as well move to somewhere really shit at football so we can say we played internationally *:lol:


 How about we all go to Scotland?


----------



## Back to Bill

Holmes said:


> Didn't you have the largest squad in Championship? Loans I assume?
> 
> Gomez on fire!!!!!!!!!


Yeah mostly loans and youngsters, a few with potential but I don't think their ready for a Premiership relagation battle just yet.


----------



## Libertarian

No squad last season was bigger than ours.

They had to reduce the size of the writing on the squad list for the match programmes :-(


----------



## Vano-irons

Yep. What did I say to @Roe @Mexican_LP and @Markyboy86. Gomez to come good :yep

Can't understand RVP up by himself in a game they need something from, especially with Hunterlar's goal scoring record


----------



## Carlton Cole

Holmes said:


> @Bill
> 
> West Ham most likely to get Holt by all accounts, too similar to Carlton Cole imo but Sams apparently bang in for him.


*Too* similar? I don't think that is possible.


----------



## 084

@Vano-irons when did you say that mate


----------



## Mandanda

The Dutch need to take away the double pivot and play with just one holder, push Robben into a free role centrally and put Kuyt and Huntelaar on.


----------



## Vano-irons

Carlton Cole, goal!
Always believe you will score,
You've got the power you know,
Your indestructible,
Always believe in&#8230;
Carlton Cole!



Mexican_LP said:


> @Vano-irons when did you say that mate


when we had those beers in the art gallery


----------



## Batkilt

Noonaldinho said:


> How about we all go to Scotland?


No Spurs fans allowed, mate.


----------



## 084

Vano-irons said:


> when we had those beers in the art gallery


ah right, i'll take your word for it :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Batkilt said:


> No Spurs fans allowed, mate.


:huh


----------



## gasman

Glad to see two of my choices were voted in as mods, good stuff and five good choices overall.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Robben is a greedy fucker 
@Bryn good win for you boys today


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Robben is a greedy fucker
> @Bryn good win for you boys today


No spurs fans allowed


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mexican_LP said:


> No spurs fans allowed


No Comprende,

No Picks this week Laurence?


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> No Comprende,
> 
> No Picks this week Laurence?


yes mate, didn't you get your PM


----------



## unorthodox

wheres Supermanintights got 7k from on vbookie to put 1000 each on the first 7 teams?

cheat.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn good win for you boys today


I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## Libertarian

The Krauts will take some beating.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dinamita said:


> The Krauts will take some beating.


Yeah, although I wouldnt be suprised to see spain get into gear !


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah, although I wouldnt be suprised to see spain get into gear !


did ya get them mate


----------



## Vano-irons

Gomez top scorer. Germans to win it outright. They look some team to be honest. Other than them, as an England fan, we have nothing to fear from anyone


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Mexican_LP yes, Thanks mate


----------



## Longcount

Tweet by Eddie Hearn with pic of him with Froch and Calzaghe -"talking business". Probably nothing....?


----------



## wrimc

Vano-irons said:


> Gomez top scorer. Germans to win it outright. They look some team to be honest. Other than them, as an England fan, we have nothing to fear from anyone


I think the Germans are favourites. So fucking organised what is it they do that we dont? Anybody know who we are likely to meet in quarters if we were to qualify?


----------



## Holmes

Longcount said:


> Tweet by Eddie Hearn with pic of him with Froch and Calzaghe -"talking business". Probably nothing....?


Showtime wanted it. Winner of Super6 they wanted Calzaghe to fight, Catchweight if need be. Calzaghe turned it down. Can't ever see Calzaghe in the ring, he has aged and not lived well outside the ring. He'd get dusted if he came back as he'd lose his speed.


----------



## Batkilt

wrimc said:


> I think the Germans are favourites. So fucking organised what is it they do that we dont?


They play football.


----------



## Vano-irons

wrimc said:


> I think the Germans are favourites. So fucking organised what is it they do that we dont? Anybody know who we are likely to meet in quarters if we were to qualify?


Our group plays the group involving Spain, Italy, Croatia and Ireland. Winners plays runners up


----------



## Holmes

Vano-irons said:


> Our group plays the group involving Spain, Italy, Croatia and Ireland. Winners plays runners up


I don't think we will win our group :-(

I hope we do but looking at Spain or Italy I'm not enthralled exactly. Fancy Germany definately, people say they play well. But to me they look like they could go up another gear if they want. They have some talent throughout and well organised yet they look like they could do more. More service into Gomez for one.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Looks like it'll be a Spain/Germany final, I think zee Germans will win it.


----------



## Holmes

Harry leaving Spurs.

Levy must be seriously pissed with him for the England job debacle. Talks over severance package.


----------



## Holmes

Harry looks like its been on the cards since Jan with the signings Levy made I.e loans.

Moyes for the job? Everton gonna get stripped by termites if they lose him.


----------



## Libertarian

I don't think that Spurs is the right job for Moyes.


----------



## Mandanda

Harry wanted out, he thought he was gonna get England job and when he didn't he had no interest in Spurs project unless he had loads of money. He's a man full of excuses he looks for any reason to claim he's doing well. They could be bottom and he'd go 'look at what i'm working with!, fans aren't helping'. I think Levy's also sensed he can't take them any further. Problem is getting the man who can..


----------



## Batkilt

I hope Spurs slide into mid-table mediocrity without 'Arry. It'll make me feel better seeing as Arsenal still won't sort our defensive issues out, and Rangers have ceased to exist as we know it (which still hasn't sunk in yet).


----------



## Vano-irons

Holmes said:


> I don't think we will win our group :-(
> 
> I hope we do but looking at Spain or Italy I'm not enthralled exactly. Fancy Germany definately, people say they play well. But to me they look like they could go up another gear if they want. They have some talent throughout and well organised yet they look like they could do more. More service into Gomez for one.


Like I said, I wouldn't be too worried about Spain or Italy just yet. We have not long beat Spain, and Italy are an ageing team, and a shell of their former selves IMO


----------



## Mandanda

Dinamita said:


> I don't think that Spurs is the right job for Moyes.


Agreed i wouldn't take it if i was him, Although i'd use it to try force Kenwright's hand. Give Moyes the money he needs although i think he's a tad overrated tactically he's building a lovely side at end of season with Pienaar, Osman, Fellani, Jelavic and co. I don't think Moyes could work well with Levy. He's sort who'd sell your main man whilst telling you he's fighting tooth and now to keep him.


----------



## Miguel2010

Hes a top gaffer is Smeagles......He will get them going and no fucking wankers in the dressing room.

Get a war chest too which he has never had really, so we can see what his eye for a player is like....His scouting network at everton was top drawer.....

expect Spurs to be getting some good players in if Smeagles gets the post.

Great gaffer for me.


----------



## Libertarian

Mandanda said:


> Agreed i wouldn't take it if i was him, Although i'd use it to try force Kenwright's hand. Give Moyes the money he needs although i think he's a tad overrated tactically he's building a lovely side at end of season with Pienaar, Osman, Fellani, Jelavic and co. I don't think Moyes could work well with Levy. He's sort who'd sell your main man whilst telling you he's fighting tooth and now to keep him.


Yeah, I agree.

I don't think Moyes would leave Everton for any job over here other than Man Utd.

He's as much chance of taking Everton back into the CL as he would with Spurs, given that City and United are certs, and Arsenal always have enough... plus Chelsea have strengthened.

Wouldn't surprise me to see Moyes in charge of Scotland, especially if Fergie carries on for a while longer.


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl Smegales. 

I've always felt he looks like Moe Syzlak.


----------



## GazOC

The Batkilt said:


> There's more history to Germany vs. The Netherlands if you aren't looking at a purely sporting aspect though.


Yeah, it has a similar history to the England-Germany rivalry except Holland also usually have a football that is capable of at least giving Germany a decent game.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Harry leaving Spurs.
> 
> Levy must be seriously pissed with him for the England job debacle. Talks over severance package.


 Or the other way round that Harrys pissed that Levy priced him out of the England job


----------



## GazOC

Dinamita said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> I don't think Moyes would leave Everton for any job over here other than Man Utd.
> 
> He's as much chance of taking Everton back into the CL as he would with Spurs, given that City and United are certs, and Arsenal always have enough... plus Chelsea have strengthened.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me to see Moyes in charge of Scotland, especially if Fergie carries on for a while longer.


Surely Moyes is at the right age to either piss or get off the pot. He's done all he can for years at Everton but he can't keep waiting for the ManU job that he might get offered when it becomes open.

Spurs will be competitve for the "last 2" Cl spots. Realistically Everton won't.


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.paddypower.com/football/football-specials/manager-specials?ev_oc_grp_ids=491646


----------



## 084

on the other site, www.*****************.com hahahaha


----------



## Batkilt

Noonaldinho said:


> Or the other way round that Harrys pissed that Levy priced him out of the England job


Levy was quite right - he had no moral obligation to Harry or the FA to let them get him on the cheap. Besides, he did them a favour - Harry would be fucked with an ageing squad and no cheque book.

The downside is it affected Spurs' season, obviously, but I'm not convinced they wouldn't have had a slide anyway. Harry can't take Spurs any further. They were in a position to push on and win the league, and barely just achieved top four. Is it likely they would have won it? No. But it was possible, and Redknapp put his own interest ahead of the team's by not distancing himself from the England runours. If his heart was set on it then he should have resigned.


----------



## Libertarian

GazOC said:


> Surely Moyes is at the right age to either piss or get off the pot. He's done all he can for years at Everton but he can't keep waiting for the ManU job that he might get offered when it becomes open.
> 
> Spurs will be competitve for the "last 2" Cl spots. Realistically Everton won't.


Perhaps.

I just wouldn't go to Spurs. If he gets them into the CL on a fair budget, all he's done is meet expectation.

Their fans aren't exactly renowned for being realistic, are they....

It wouldn't happen in a million years but I think another ''project'' type job might suit him. Leeds perhaps....


----------



## Holmes

The Batkilt said:


> Levy was quite right - he had no moral obligation to Harry or the FA to let them get him on the cheap. Besides, he did them a favour - Harry would be fucked with an ageing squad and no cheque book.
> 
> The downside is it affected Spurs' season, obviously, but I'm not convinced they wouldn't have had a slide anyway. Harry can't take Spurs any further. They were in a position to push on and win the league, and barely just achieved top four. Is it likely they would have won it? No. But it was possible, and Redknapp put his own interest ahead of the team's by not distancing himself from the England runours. If his heart was set on it then he should have resigned.


This.

Levy paid him wages and whilst pricing Harry high (enough for him not to get job) he was well withing his rights. Levy saw his club fight for title so fought tooth and nail as anyone would do. Harry fucked up and that cost him the Jan signings. Hence the poor deals Harry did. Harry has watched his team win something like 3 in 11 since the link.

Harry is a bailer. The man has no loyalty and has an ego that supersedes his talent.

Moyes/AVB/Benitez. See it being one of them. Moyes would be my pick, can't see him staying if Baines and Fellaini are sold. Spurs is a big chance for him and he can work with the money gained from sales of Bale and Modric.

Bale is a must for us. The only player who improves us more than Hazzard would. Width, pace and can cover LB if Kolorov is sold, ideal.


----------



## Noonaldinho

O


The Batkilt said:


> Levy was quite right - he had no moral obligation to Harry or the FA to let them get him on the cheap. Besides, he did them a favour - Harry would be fucked with an ageing squad and no cheque book.
> 
> The downside is it affected Spurs' season, obviously, but I'm not convinced they wouldn't have had a slide anyway. Harry can't take Spurs any further. They were in a position to push on and win the league, and barely just achieved top four. Is it likely they would have won it? No. But it was possible, and Redknapp put his own interest ahead of the team's by not distancing himself from the England runours. If his heart was set on it then he should have resigned.


 didn't Levy want £10m to release Harry? And 6 months later reportedly pays £3m to get shot!

I wouldn't be surprised to see AVB with a director of football!


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> O
> didn't Levy want £10m to release Harry? And 6 months later reportedly pays £3m to get shot!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see AVB with a director of football!


AVB is very much is own man with top scouting connections.

Van Gaal would be an ideal pairing with him though.


----------



## Mandanda

Dunno if anyone knows this but Louis Van Gaal asks people not to film or photo one side of his face. He wants them to focus purely on his 'better side' :lol:.


----------



## icemax

Dinamita said:


> The Krauts will take some beating.


If I hear "organised" and "efficient" in another german football related sentence I'll scream....What organised and efficient generally means is "as boring as fuck"


----------



## Holmes

icemax said:


> If I hear "organised" and "efficient" in another german football related sentence I'll scream....What organised and efficient generally means is "as boring as fuck"


Bet you an e-pint that Hansen uses such adjectives.

Something like "The Germans are strong, resolute, determined. They play with marvelous efficiency but that comes from being a organised team.". He will then proceed to highlight a defender and narrate movements to further prove his point and then say he's a World Class player.

Mark my words


----------



## Flea Man

@dkos nice work and fuck 'World' titles, I'm still a poster with opinions you know :yep


----------



## icemax

Holmes said:


> Bet you an e-pint that Hansen uses such adjectives.
> 
> Something like "The Germans are strong, resolute, determined. They play with marvelous efficiency but that comes from being a organised team.". He will then proceed to highlight a defender and narrate movements to further prove his point and then say he's a World Class player.
> 
> Mark my words


He did it earlier, just before my missus and kids managed to restrain me from putting my foot through the telly.

I'm just a Donny Rovers season ticket holder so I basically know fuck all about football, and the pain that England gives me is nothing like the trauma that my local team do. So, would some much more knowledgeable person tell me why we play international football in a completely different way to how we play 1000mph club footy. The opposition should be concerned at the way WE are set up, not the other way round. We play at walking pace, no movement, no guille...nobody taking a chance and everyone, including fans, just looking scared to death....we almost look surprised when we score. Everyone said that the performance last Friday was good but all I saw on recording was a team who got deeper and deeper the longer the game went on. We looked like we did against Argentina in 2002...snatch a goal and then its ten men back in our third and with 21 men in our penalty area for the last 15 minutes. Hodgson got a shitload of credit for picking a team that Sven, or Capello, or Greenwood would have picked.....we aren't that bad, I just don't understand why our players play scared.


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> @dkos nice work and fuck 'World' titles, I'm still a poster with opinions you know :yep


Well, I might drop a bomb on that thread in the morning :yep


----------



## Flea Man

:yikes :think


----------



## icemax

Bit of a tip to the admins....don't fuck about with DNS records :good


----------



## NO MAS

#Champions


----------



## Jay

icemax said:


> Bit of a tip to the admins....don't fuck about with DNS records :good


??? What's happened, what have I missed? Can you pm me with specifics please?


----------



## Holmes

NO MAS said:


> #Champions


#together


----------



## Libertarian

icemax said:


> If I hear "organised" and "efficient" in another german football related sentence I'll scream....What organised and efficient generally means is "as boring as fuck"


It's a lazy comparison these days. The Germans play some good stuff I think.



Holmes said:


> Bet you an e-pint that Hansen uses such adjectives.
> 
> Something like "The Germans are strong, resolute, determined. They play with marvelous efficiency but that comes from being a organised team.". He will then proceed to highlight a defender and narrate movements to further prove his point and then say he's a World Class player.
> 
> Mark my words


Hansen is a knob. Really does my head in when he starts speaking over other people.



icemax said:


> He did it earlier, just before my missus and kids managed to restrain me from putting my foot through the telly.
> 
> I'm just a Donny Rovers season ticket holder so I basically know fuck all about football, and the pain that England gives me is nothing like the trauma that my local team do. So, would some much more knowledgeable person tell me why we play international football in a completely different way to how we play 1000mph club footy. The opposition should be concerned at the way WE are set up, not the other way round. We play at walking pace, no movement, no guille...nobody taking a chance and everyone, including fans, just looking scared to death....we almost look surprised when we score. Everyone said that the performance last Friday was good but all I saw on recording was a team who got deeper and deeper the longer the game went on. We looked like we did against Argentina in 2002...snatch a goal and then its ten men back in our third and with 21 men in our penalty area for the last 15 minutes. Hodgson got a shitload of credit for picking a team that Sven, or Capello, or Greenwood would have picked.....we aren't that bad, I just don't understand why our players play scared.


I agree.

Make them think about what we are going to do.

What really annoys me is when we allow defenders to play the ball out from the back. Put 'em under pressure!


icemax said:


> Bit of a tip to the admins....don't fuck about with DNS records :good


:deal



NO MAS said:


> #Champions


:-(


----------



## Holmes

Phil Jones is one silly looking twat.


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> :yikes :think


I've decided against doing that now...This is, after all, a more mature boxing forum and I don't want to lower the tone :yep


----------



## Flea Man

@dkos  What was the plan?


----------



## icemax

Supermanintights said:


> ??? What's happened, what have I missed? Can you pm me with specifics please?


For about 5 mins late on last noght instead of the forum popping up at checkhookboxing.com a splash page announcing that checkhookboxing.com couldn't be found displayed..... not a 404 page not found message but a couldn't find domain message. Looked like someone had been fuckarsing around with DNS records.....I'm no expert mind.


----------



## icemax

Holmes said:


> #together


#gaylords :hi:


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> @dkos  What was the plan?


I was going to bombard the thread with dozens of posts about domestic/prospect level Japanese boxers, as a not-so-subtle way of telling the TS to stop focusing on just those at world level :yep

And it's not an overreaction from just his initial post on here, I seen his one on ESB too which did the same thing. You start a thread on a country, then you focus on more than just 10 or so current 'elite' fighters. By doing that, readers are not going to learn anything new that you couldn't find out if you read Fight News or any other major boxing news outlet.

Ioka, Iwasa, Yamanaka, Tsuchiya, Nakamura, Tobe, Ogawa, Hara, Miyazaki, Agena, Ota etc. I'd like to think that I did a decent job in introducing new names, like those aforementioned, from the Japanese scene for people to follow. At the lower weights, Japan has one of the most in-depth, thriving domestic scenes in the world; it deserves to be talked about if you're starting a discussion on boxing in that country.

I hope I'm not coming across as a cock here or some sort of Japanese boxing elitist, but imagine starting a British boxing thread and only talking about Froch, Khan, Haye, Burns and Cleverly... It just irks me a bit


----------



## Holmes

icemax said:


> #gaylords :hi:


#shallwebuyaplayerforyou

#champions

#Fergiesnosebleed

#theerahasbegun

#bluemoonhasrisen

#iceisaredindisguise

#hahahaha


----------



## Holmes

dkos said:


> I was going to bombard the thread with dozens of posts about domestic/prospect level Japanese boxers, as a not-so-subtle way of telling the TS to stop focusing on just those at world level :yep
> 
> And it's not an overreaction from just his initial post on here, I seen his one on ESB too which did the same thing. You start a thread on a country, then you focus on more than just 10 or so current 'elite' fighters. By doing that, readers are not going to learn anything new that you couldn't find out if you read Fight News or any other major boxing news outlet.
> 
> Ioka, Iwasa, Yamanaka, Tsuchiya, Nakamura, Tobe, Ogawa, Hara, Miyazaki, Agena, Ota etc. I'd like to think that I did a decent job in introducing new names, like those aforementioned, from the Japanese scene for people to follow. At the lower weights, Japan has one of the most in-depth, thriving domestic scenes in the world; it deserves to be talked about if you're starting a discussion on boxing in that country.
> 
> I hope I'm not coming across as a cock here or some sort of Japanese boxing elitist, but imagine starting a British boxing thread and only talking about Froch, Khan, Haye, Burns and Cleverly... It just irks me a bit


Fans are blinkered to caring only ehat happens on these isles and only big fights are watched stateside. I include myself in that to be fairn
. Jap boxing is good and I like the way they recognise only 2 orgs, don't like the quite crowds tho I must say.

Have you any good jap recent bouts to recommend buddy?


----------



## dkos

Holmes said:


> Fans are blinkered to caring only ehat happens on these isles and only big fights are watched stateside. I include myself in that to be fairn
> . Jap boxing is good and I like the way they recognise only 2 orgs, don't like the quite crowds tho I must say.
> 
> Have you any good jap recent bouts to recommend buddy?


:good

Akinori Watanabe-Koshinmaru Saito was very good, I'll have a look on YT to see if it's on there. Yuba-Linares, too.

Joji Senba-Ryuto Kyoguchi was a good little five rounder between prospects with a fantastic last round. Sadly, the full fight was took off YT, but I uploaded the last round for all to see:






:good


----------



## Flea Man

@dkos I'll be letting them know how superior the greats are to the guys they're discussing :yep


----------



## Miguel2010

dkos said:


> :good
> 
> Akinori Watanabe-Koshinmaru Saito was very good, I'll have a look on YT to see if it's on there. Yuba-Linares, too.
> 
> Joji Senba-Ryuto Kyoguchi was a good little five rounder between prospects with a fantastic last round. Sadly, the full fight was took off YT, but I uploaded the last round for all to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :good


Class!


----------



## dkos

@Flea Man :lol:

Check out 3:20 of this video, Glenn McCrory is wankered :rofl


----------



## Wallet

:rofl :rofl :rofl

Gotta love Big Glenn.


----------



## Grant

Froch tweeted a picl ast night of Dave Darts and Rachel C in a club in Soho.

Looks like they had a good night !!


----------



## Lunny

Grant said:


> Froch tweeted a picl ast night of Dave Darts and Rachel C in a club in Soho.
> 
> Looks like they had a good night !!


I saw that, taking the piss out of Hearn for not being there. Now this today:

@EddieHearn @rachcordingley @skysports @PrizefighterUK Rachael isn't happy you bailed out on us last night. I wish I did the same! #headache

It's great that Eddie has such a good relationship with his fighters.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@dkos, you should do it, albeit in a more subtle manner.:yep Obviously making 36 posts on Sho Ishida and Ryuto Kyoguchi(I'm hoping I got those right and haven't just invented two fighters there) in a short period has more potential to raise some tension, but if you went about it similarly to the good work you were doing on the ESB Brit forum equivalent I'm sure he wouldn't have an issue. At least he shouldn't, and it's his own weird problem if he has, considering his thread will be getting more traffic, and every post would be relevant to the topic at hand.


----------



## Batkilt

dkos said:


> I was going to bombard the thread with dozens of posts about domestic/prospect level Japanese boxers, as a not-so-subtle way of telling the TS to stop focusing on just those at world level :yep
> 
> And it's not an overreaction from just his initial post on here, I seen his one on ESB too which did the same thing. You start a thread on a country, then you focus on more than just 10 or so current 'elite' fighters. By doing that, readers are not going to learn anything new that you couldn't find out if you read Fight News or any other major boxing news outlet.
> 
> Ioka, Iwasa, Yamanaka, Tsuchiya, Nakamura, Tobe, Ogawa, Hara, Miyazaki, Agena, Ota etc. I'd like to think that I did a decent job in introducing new names, like those aforementioned, from the Japanese scene for people to follow. At the lower weights, Japan has one of the most in-depth, thriving domestic scenes in the world; it deserves to be talked about if you're starting a discussion on boxing in that country.
> 
> I hope I'm not coming across as a cock here or some sort of Japanese boxing elitist, but imagine starting a British boxing thread and only talking about Froch, Khan, Haye, Burns and Cleverly... It just irks me a bit


Please keep that up. I'm a total rookie to the Japanese scene so I'd appreciate a guide, so to speak, to point me in the direction of what fighters to look out for, what's coming up etc. Same goes for the Thai scene too tbh.


----------



## Lilo

So what's the buzz like back home over the Euros and the Olympics? 

Is it all over the papers and the telly?

How are people rating out chances in both?

We should do really well in the Olympic Boxing at least :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Not much a Buzz about England in the Euros , just a glad we didnt get pummelled feeling, and slightly more optimistic.

Although my patriotic side is starting to pick up, thinking a fresh fit Rooney in the 3rd game, alot of other teams seemingly playing below par.........


----------



## Back to Bill

Chb is back online I see, bout bloody time, I had to spend a few hours over at the darkside, bloody awful.


----------



## Miguel2010

I knw yeah!!!......And my screens gone back to white!...Fuck, gonna have to go in settings an change it back to black...My eyes my eyes!!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dunno it we can change it:conf


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> Dunno it we can change it:conf


Just tried....what have you done...Mods sort it out...I want my black screen back now or you will be getting panda eyes!

Cunts!


----------



## Back to Bill

Miguel2010 said:


> I knw yeah!!!......And my screens gone back to white!...Fuck, gonna have to go in settings an change it back to black...My eyes my eyes!!!


I just tried to change it back mate, the dark orange setting isn't there anymore or if it is I can't see it?


----------



## Miguel2010

Bill said:


> I just tried to change it back mate, the dark orange setting isn't there anymore or if it is I can't see it?


I knw???? WTF???


----------



## dkos

I've still got the dark setting on mine :think

I'm gonna give it a couple of hours; they're obviously still working on things :good


----------



## Back to Bill

I don't like the way the threads are set out as well, what is going on?


----------



## Jay

Guys, it's still black for me, and obviously we're still working on stuff - just been a big upgrade. 

Go to bottom of the page - any page, and bottom left, select "Orange Onyx Darker" - for the dark screen.

Any problems, pm me and I'll fix it for you - although I don't fancy doing it manually for hundreds of individual members, so try to figure it out :twisted


----------



## Vano-irons

Rangers til July!
I'm rangers til July!
I know I am I'm sure I am,
I'm Rangers til July!

Seriously tho, i hope they survive for the fan's sake.

Brett, in response to the ESB choi: I'll take you to Vegas if he has won

There's no 'Orange Onyx darker' option at the bottom of my screen, only default style and mobile style


----------



## SimonTemplar

Mine is and always has been white background with orange bars, confess that it had not occurred to me that I could change it atsch but will look into it now. Glad that the site is back up, but it being down for a few hours made me realize something interesting (well interesting to me, anyway!) - even when this site was down and I was at the computer all afternoon, I didn't even think to log into ESB, just never occurred to me. So I think that I would genuinely have nothing rather than ESB! 

Very glad that CHB is back up, and glad to see that the powers-that-be are working to keep it working so well/improve it.


----------



## Mandanda

Vano-irons said:


> Rangers til July!
> I'm rangers til July!
> I know I am I'm sure I am,
> I'm Rangers til July!
> 
> Seriously tho, i hope they survive for the fan's sake.
> 
> Brett, in response to the ESB choi: I'll take you to Vegas if he has won
> 
> There's no 'Orange Onyx darker' option at the bottom of my screen, only default style and mobile style


Thanks Vano. Appreciate the support. I'm finding it hard to sink in the reality of losing our club.


----------



## Jay

SimonTemplar said:


> Mine is and always has been white background with orange bars, confess that it had not occurred to me that I could change it atsch but will look into it now. Glad that the site is back up, but it being down for a few hours made me realize something interesting (well interesting to me, anyway!) - even when this site was down and I was at the computer all afternoon, I didn't even think to log into ESB, just never occurred to me. So I think that I would genuinely have nothing rather than ESB!
> 
> Very glad that CHB is back up, and glad to see that the powers-that-be are working to keep it working so well/improve it.


:happy


----------



## Jay

Vano-irons said:


> Rangers til July!
> I'm rangers til July!
> I know I am I'm sure I am,
> I'm Rangers til July!
> 
> Seriously tho, i hope they survive for the fan's sake.
> 
> Brett, in response to the ESB choi: I'll take you to Vegas if he has won
> 
> *There's no 'Orange Onyx darker' option at the bottom of my screen, only default style and mobile style*


Huh, must be an admin only feature  (I'll take a look)


----------



## Miguel2010

No dark option on mine boys!!!


----------



## Lunny

Vano-irons said:


> Rangers til July!
> I'm rangers til July!
> I know I am I'm sure I am,
> I'm Rangers til July!
> 
> Seriously tho, i hope they survive for the fan's sake.
> 
> Brett, in response to the ESB choi: I'll take you to Vegas if he has won
> 
> There's no 'Orange Onyx darker' option at the bottom of my screen, only default style and mobile style


Fuck the Rangers!


----------



## Vano-irons

Mandanda said:


> Thanks Vano. Appreciate the support. I'm finding it hard to sink in the reality of losing our club.


I didn't no you were rangers mate. I was chatting to Marku about it in Nottingham. Feel sorry for the supporters, who are the real losers here. Just like Pompy a few years back.



Supermanintights said:


> Huh, must be an admin only feature  (I'll take a look)


MODs get all the benefits :-(


----------



## Libertarian

Rangers can fuck off :lol:


----------



## Bajingo

According to Longcount there's a new design coming soon so all these issues are temporary



Longcount said:


> We will soon have an entirely new skin and front page design.


----------



## Jay

Ok, it seems the dark option isn't there for some people - possibly a permissions issue, but some standard users seem to have it, others don't.

it was a huge upgrade - several versions worth, so we'll be tweaking/fixing things - so I'd imagine at some point it'll all be sorted in the next 24 hours or so - hopefully sooner.

Any functional problems - make sure to pm me/longcount - or tag us in a post.


----------



## Vano-irons

Nice one mate. I'll hold my hands up and say I never Changed to the darker skin anyway, so it's not a massive concern for me.


----------



## Mandanda

Vano-irons said:


> I didn't no you were rangers mate. I was chatting to Marku about it in Nottingham. Feel sorry for the supporters, who are the real losers here. Just like Pompy a few years back.
> 
> MODs get all the benefits :-(


Yeah i'm a Blues Brother mate (Chelse/Rangers/Linfield), Family are originally from Govan and moved down in 40's.


----------



## Miguel2010

Im not a mod, an ive been lumbered with this white screen.....I look at bright white plastic all fkn day and it burns my eyes with sun sun bouncing of it....Gonna have to wear my shades in the house arnt I.......What a plum I shall look.....Fucking fashion concious me arnt I, what if someone comes round an clocks me, never live it down!


----------



## Indigo Pab

I'm stuck with the white screen too, dudes. MODS are fallible around here, y'know.:err



Mandanda said:


> Yeah i'm a Blues Brother mate (Chelse/Rangers/*Linfield*), Family are originally from Govan and moved down in 40's.


:smug


----------



## Longcount

You should now be able to select the darker theme from the template selection panel at the bottom of the forums.

New skin incoming asap, which will cure the contrast issue and make the site look SEXY.


----------



## Miguel2010

Longcount said:


> You should now be able to select the darker theme from the template selection panel at the bottom of the forums.
> 
> New skin incoming asap, which will cure the contrast issue and make the site look SEXY.


Yeah brother!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Is it just me or does Mark Bright just talk dribble as co-commentator


----------



## Vano-irons

After all that, I prefer the white screen :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Longcount also now the threads you have already read, the font is not very clear now it has the brief description of the thread under it


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> After all that, I prefer the white screen :lol:


:lol: me too :good


----------



## Mandanda

Pabby said:


> I'm stuck with the white screen too, dudes. MODS are fallible around here, y'know.:err
> 
> :smug


:lol::|

One manager you wouldn't mess with is Jeffery :lol:, He's a mean looking guy.


----------



## Longcount

This should be fixed now.



Noonaldinho said:


> @Longcount also now the threads you have already read, the font is not very clear now it has the brief description of the thread under it


----------



## Holmes

Anybody know of hearing that Matchroom are back in the hunt for Groves?


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: There gonna end up with Warren's stable sooner rather then later.


----------



## Holmes

Mandanda said:


> :lol: There gonna end up with Warren's stable sooner rather then later.


Pretty much. Fielding already, Bellew next? then Groves whom they have already tried and failed to sign. I can see them getting him pretty soon to be fair.


----------



## Libertarian

I think they had Groves pretty much signed until they discovered that Golden Girl have the global rights to Groves.

By all accounts that was the major sticking point, given that Eddie and Oscar don't really see eye to eye.


----------



## Mandanda

Yeah GB had rights to Groves, Nip. Eddie pulled out of deal. But your right there taking Warren's talent.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Don't know why but i always finding myself wanting Italy to win :conf


----------



## Bryn

The mobile skin is a stroke of genius. Good work @Longcount @Supermanintights :good

EDIT: 'Mentions' don't show up on the mobile skin, I dunno if this is a fault or design intent.


----------



## Wallet

Will Smith meets Anthony Joshua


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> The mobile skin is a stroke of genius. Good work @Longcount @Supermanintights :good
> 
> EDIT: 'Mentions' don't show up on the mobile skin, I dunno if this is a fault or design intent.


No problem :good

(I love taking credit for things I had absolutely nothing to do with - full credit goes to Longcount and his team!)


----------



## icemax

Vano-irons said:


> After all that, I prefer the white screen :lol:


Do not select default mobile style


----------



## Bryn

Will Smith might just be the coolest man alive.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Will Smith might just be the coolest man alive.


After Glenn McCrory.


----------



## Flea Man

@gasman lost all of our correspondence on ESB (lifetime ban) would love to talk again, get back to me please :good


----------



## Bryn

What's up with the avatar @Wallet ?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> What's up with the avatar @Wallet ?


I wish I could tell you.

But then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Flea Man said:


> @gasman lost all of our correspondence on ESB (lifetime ban) would love to talk again, get back to me please :good


You have a lifetime ban from ESB??


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I wish I could tell you.
> 
> But then I'd have to kill you.


Same old obtuse Wallet. :-(



Noonaldinho said:


> You have a lifetime ban from ESB??


Move over Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Bryn

Using this mobile skin is the first time I've been able to use my Blackberry for a forum. Works really well. :good


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Same old obtuse Wallet. :-(


You wouldn't have me any other way.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> You wouldn't have me any other way.


True. Love you baby. Even if you did stitch up Team Wales.


----------



## dkos

Pabby said:


> @dkos, you should do it, albeit in a more subtle manner.:yep Obviously making 36 posts on *Sho Ishida and Ryuto Kyoguchi(I'm hoping I got those right and haven't just invented two fighters there) *in a short period has more potential to raise some tension, but if you went about it similarly to the good work you were doing on the ESB Brit forum equivalent I'm sure he wouldn't have an issue. At least he shouldn't, and it's his own weird problem if he has, considering his thread will be getting more traffic, and every post would be relevant to the topic at hand.


:lol: I'm sure I've heard of both of them, but don't quote me on that.



The Batkilt said:


> Please keep that up. I'm a total rookie to the Japanese scene so I'd appreciate a guide, so to speak, to point me in the direction of what fighters to look out for, what's coming up etc. Same goes for the Thai scene too tbh.


I'll definitely keep posting about the Japanese scene, whether on that thread or in other places :thumbsup
@Wallet Awesome video :good


----------



## Batkilt

Flea Man said:


> @gasman lost all of our correspondence on ESB (lifetime ban) would love to talk again, get back to me please :good


But the mods there are so lenient. Whatever you did you must have deserved the eternal ban (not the awful girl group from the 90s though - nobody deserves that).


----------



## Back to Bill

Did anyone else just see the ref take out the Irish lad? Blatant foul. :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bill said:


> Did anyone else just see the ref take out the Irish lad? Blatant foul. :rofl


:lol: quality.


----------



## Bryn

This weekend I'm going to set up an account on this new forum, in order to recruit more members for here, much like the horse forum on Boxrec. Anyone care to join me?

http://www.beardboard.com


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> This weekend I'm going to set up an account on this new forum, in order to recruit more members for here, much like the horse forum on Boxrec. Anyone care to join me?
> 
> http://www.beardboard.com


:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> This weekend I'm going to set up an account on this new forum, in order to recruit more members for here, much like the horse forum on Boxrec. Anyone care to join me?
> 
> http://www.beardboard.com


Was gonna have a shave tonight, might hold fire


----------



## Noonaldinho

Impressive


----------



## Roe

:think

I have no excuse for this looking like a mong, but it was about 4 years ago. It would grow properly now but I have a spot of alopecia underneath my chin so it'd look stupid plus I'm not really a fan of beards anyway :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

We gonna have an ESB bum fluff thread :think


----------



## Back to Bill

@Noonaldinho. :yep


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl Bill smoking a J.


----------



## Back to Bill

Mandanda said:


> :rofl Bill smoking a J.


:lol: Gotta be done mate,


----------



## Vano-irons

It takes me 6 months to grow half an inch on my chin. So I'm out

How about this one:

http://www.sexandfetishforum.com/

We can talk about Horse!

PS, @Roe could challange @Pabby in the swag department with that beard.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bill :rofl the sunglasses, still we're yet to see your eyes :good


----------



## Roe

@Vano-irons - Just put your piece up about Jimmy Bivins mate. Any problems with it, let me know :good

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?194-Jimmy-Bivins-Career-Review


----------



## Back to Bill

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bill :rofl the sunglasses, still we're yet to see your eyes :good


:lol: They will reveal themselves at some point, Im trying to find the right picture where I don't look smashed.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bill said:


> :lol: They will reveal themselves at some point, Im trying to find the right picture where I don't look smashed.


What does it say on your t-shirt?


----------



## Vano-irons

Cheers @Roe me old mukka :good


----------



## Wickio

How do you lot reckon England will cope tomorrow then? :think


----------



## Back to Bill

Noonaldinho said:


> What does it say on your t-shirt?


The Gas Man. TGM for short. :rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bill said:


> The Gas Man. TGM for short. :rofl


:lol: BTGM


----------



## Back to Bill

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: BTGM


Its lucky I can work with Gas or Id have to call myself ''Water-Man'' I can imagine the slogan now, ''Is it a drip? Is it a leak? No its Water-Man''. :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bill said:


> Its lucky I can work with Gas or Id have to call myself ''Water-Man'' I can imagine the slogan now, ''Is it a drip? Is it a leak? No its Water-Man''. :lol:


I shit you not, there is a Plumber round my way called........ are you ready for it....

LEE KING


----------



## Libertarian

Wickio said:


> How do you lot reckon England will cope tomorrow then? :think


I'd like to think we'd dominate, but we might be a bit negative.

Still think we'll get the result though.


----------



## Wickio

Dinamita said:


> I'd like to think we'd dominate, but we might be a bit negative.
> 
> Still think we'll get the result though.


Yeah, I can see us getting the three points, though you can never take anything for granted. Especially when you look at Holland.


----------



## Back to Bill

Noonaldinho said:


> I shit you not, there is a Plumber round my way called........ are you ready for it....
> 
> LEE KING


:rofl Deary me, :lol: On a serious note, I bet he gets some work from it?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Not sure, I just remember almost dropping my pie and chips when I saw his sign written van pull up outside the chippy :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

Noonaldinho said:


> Not sure, I just remember almost dropping my pie and chips when I saw his sign written van pull up outside the chippy :lol:


I can imagine. :rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Libertarian

Wickio said:


> Yeah, I can see us getting the three points, though you can never take anything for granted. Especially when you look at Holland.


For sure.... it's almost better to face the strongest side first - then if you can avoid defeat it sets you up nicely for the other games.

Compare that to the World Cup, we had probably the easiest draw out of any of the major sides, and were probably the worst non-minnow in the tournament that I can recall - lucky to qualify and then soundly beaten by the Krauts. An easy draw, or a easier game first up just makes you sloppy.

I'd want probably the hardest possible draw - England still ought to qualify, and if you do you've got some good games under your belt. We went into the Germany game awfully prepared and off the back of three poor showings.


----------



## Miguel2010

Barry Manilow said:


> I'm fair but I'm firm!


You fairly like it firm in the bullet pipe.


----------



## Bryn

A CHB beard growing thread would be amazing, sadly I lack the minerals to take part.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> You fairly like it firm in the bullet pipe.


:lol:

Has it taken you since yesterday afternoon to think of that one?


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> A CHB beard growing thread would be amazing, sadly I lack the minerals to take part.


Put some minoxidil on your face mate!


----------



## Libertarian

I'd probably take some beating.

After three days without a shave I look like a gorilla. But tragically for me it turns CHB orange - so it's got to go on an almost daily basis :-(


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> :lol:
> 
> Has it taken you since yesterday afternoon to think of that one?


Hahaha...Nah mate, was my bookmark from yesterday....Jus seen it when I logged on!


----------



## Back to Bill

That picture of me was after two days without a shave, some parts grow faster than others, it's fucked up.


----------



## gasman

Flea Man said:


> @gasman lost all of our correspondence on ESB (lifetime ban) would love to talk again, get back to me please :good


Just PM'd you


----------



## Miguel2010

Anyone got a link for ringside tnite???.. Missed it an missed the repeat.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Put some minoxidil on your face mate!


What the fudge is minoxidil?



Miguel2010 said:


> Hahaha...Nah mate, was my bookmark from yesterday....Jus seen it when I logged on!


:good


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> *What the fudge is minoxidil?*
> 
> :good


You know when you mooch thru youtube and you see something and click it just to see what it is, I seen this one time and thought "the fuck is this cunts game"


----------



## icemax

Bryn said:


> This weekend I'm going to set up an account on this new forum, in order to recruit more members for here, much like the horse forum on Boxrec. Anyone care to join me?
> 
> http://www.beardboard.com


I hope that you aren't taking the piss.....I'm a member of that forum...or at least I am during the winter and cold snaps :deal

AmmtMann on that forum has it right when he said "I suppose baldness - or in any case, shaven-headedness - and beardedness are two very masculine characteristics."...Fucking cock on AmmtMann. UberSwag


----------



## icemax

Bill said:


> :lol: They will reveal themselves at some point, *Im trying to find the right picture where I don't look smashed*.


Thats a Holy Grail sized quest right there Bill


----------



## icemax

Dinamita said:


> I'd like to think we'd dominate, but we might be a bit negative.
> 
> Still think we'll get the result though.


Dementia Hoko has been talking about counter-attacking opportunities....we're fucked


----------



## Dave

Please ignore this post, i'm just testing something highly technical out @Dave


----------



## Grant

Sweden really could do with winning tomorrow, which will play into Englands hands. I think you'll be ok.

Not posted tonight so sorry for being after the event, but Spain (-2) at 15/8 was ridiculous value. Was talking about it on twitter today.


----------



## Back to Bill

icemax said:


> Thats a Holy Grail sized quest right there Bill


Looking through the last three years of pictures, I think your right Icemax. :rofl But I'm not one to back down to a challenge, this picture that is spoke of does exist, I just have to find the cunt. :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> True. Love you baby. Even if you did stitch up Team Wales.


If anyone stitched up Team Wales... It was you!


----------



## Wallet

Vano-irons said:


> I'll take you to Vegas if he has won


I can't wait. :happy


----------



## Miguel2010

Dave said:


> Please ignore this post, i'm just testing something highly technical out @Dave


How u do that Dave???


----------



## Bryn

icemax said:


> I hope that you aren't taking the piss.....I'm a member of that forum...or at least I am during the winter and cold snaps :deal
> 
> AmmtMann on that forum has it right when he said "I suppose baldness - or in any case, shaven-headedness - and beardedness are two very masculine characteristics."...Fucking cock on AmmtMann. UberSwag


:lol: You can't be serious. :lol:



Wallet said:


> If anyone stitched up Team Wales... It was you!


Explain yourself!

You fucked it up by missing an entire weeks picks, like 12 fights, than you fucked it up further by getting banned on purpose. I was left with a broken team to rebuild, which I have done...sort of.


----------



## 084

Payday, but i ain't been paid and have direct debits coming out:yikes


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mexican_LP said:


> Payday, but i ain't been paid and have direct debits coming out:yikes


Kick off!

Time to get medieval on his ass!


----------



## Vano-irons

Morning Choi :hi:

Friday already, England tonight, and an extra 15 minute break at 10 o'clock for me. Life is good



Wallet said:


> I can't wait. :happy


What have I let myself in for!? :lol:

CHB on tour


----------



## Chatty

Well off to sign back on - I look forward to sitting in a dark gloomy room, walking past the smoking chavas standing outside the broken automatic doors asking if I have a spare quid ''because they have lost their busfare'', listening to some daft bint telling me how to write a resume yet making it much much worse, being asked if I have changed my circumstances since yesterday, looking at the jobscreen at jobs for interpreters that have been on for about 8 years because no fucker in Sunderland can speak Ukrainian. Ah happy days.

On the plus side at least I'm off for the footie.


----------



## Lilo

chatty said:


> Well off to sign back on - I look forward to sitting in a dark gloomy room, walking past the smoking chavas standing outside the broken automatic doors asking if I have a spare quid ''because they have lost their busfare'', listening to some daft bint telling me how to write a resume yet making it much much worse, being asked if I have changed my circumstances since yesterday, looking at the jobscreen at jobs for interpreters that have been on for about 8 years because no fucker in Sunderland can speak Ukrainian. Ah happy days.
> 
> On the plus side at least I'm off for the footie.


:lol: "'ere lend iz twenny pence for me bussy marra"

What do you do like Chatty?


----------



## Libertarian

When I was out of work I walked in once, then turned around and walked out again.

I heard one of the staff talking down to a lad who I know who'd always worked but was made redundant, just like I was.

Makes me sick that they treat a doleite who's got no intention of working in the same way as someone that'll do anything to pay their bills.


----------



## Chatty

Lilo said:


> :lol: "'ere lend iz twenny pence for me bussy marra"
> 
> What do you do like Chatty?


I am a qualified journalist but its a very tetchy career so I end up in and out of regular work quite a lot. Was working for a local boxing magazine for a couple of years and did local programmes etc.

i've ran a few pubs as well so I normally bounce over to that when there's nothing on the journalism table. It's not much better though, well especially up here when pubs open and close every fortnight. I'm hoping to get a 9-5 job in a shop or ofice or something at the minute, something with a steady wage and less chance of closing down then I can work on my music website that I'm hoping to get up sometime this year.


----------



## icemax

Bryn said:


> :lol: You can't be serious. :lol:


Why wouldn't I be serious? :huh


----------



## Chatty

Dinamita said:


> When I was out of work I walked in once, then turned around and walked out again.
> 
> I heard one of the staff talking down to a lad who I know who'd always worked but was made redundant, just like I was.
> 
> Makes me sick that they treat a doleite who's got no intention of working in the same way as someone that'll do anything to pay their bills.


I they are a bunch of muppets in general, they normally treat the long term doleites better, they just sign them off because there is no point in trying and then they give you a grilling because because you have not put the exact minute of the time you applied for a job.

I know a few guys who work there though so its not too bad for me. i did apply for that job once, not that I'm interested in it, i just saw that they got payed 32k a year and they normally do fuck all so thought I'd be suited.


----------



## Libertarian

The problem is that they can't just stop their benefits.

For me, you should have had to have paid X amount in to get anything out.

I'd probably end up dead after a week in charge but at least it'd be an honest society for that time.


----------



## icemax

Dinamita said:


> The problem is that they can't just stop their benefits.
> 
> For me, you should have had to have paid X amount in to get anything out.
> 
> I'd probably end up dead after a week in charge but at least it'd be an honest society for that time.


The older I get the more like my dad I get. For the long term, never intend to work types under 30 I would have a limited version of national service. Not full on because the army don't want them but something that will help focus their minds. Shaved heads, bum raped by sadistic PTIs and running around remote parts of Scotland at 5 in the morning getting pissed wet through might make them think that normal work isn't too bad. They get a job and stay in it for a year and they don't have to go back. It wouldn't actually cost us any more money than it does now.


----------



## Chatty

Dinamita said:


> The problem is that they can't just stop their benefits.
> 
> For me, you should have had to have paid X amount in to get anything out.
> 
> I'd probably end up dead after a week in charge but at least it'd be an honest society for that time.


Giving them food stamps would be a start, at least they wouldn't be just pissing our taxes up the wall.


----------



## Libertarian

icemax said:


> The older I get the more like my dad I get. For the long term, never intend to work types under 30 I would have a limited version of national service. Not full on because the army don't want them but something that will help focus their minds. Shaved heads, bum raped by sadistic PTIs and running around remote parts of Scotland at 5 in the morning getting pissed wet through might make them think that normal work isn't too bad. They get a job and stay in it for a year and they don't have to go back. It wouldn't actually cost us any more money than it does now.


I definitely agree with this, though I always thought you were anti-compulsory national service? Or is that when it's preventing a potential PhD student from fulfilling their potential, and making them do something they don't want to?

The problem with a lot of doleites is that they not only don't pay in, but because they smoke weed and eat junk food they'll cost the NHS a fortune too, they've just got no pride. I sometimes joke about ''not getting out of bed for X amount'' but in reality if it was a choice between losing my house and having no readies I'd gladly stand there in a shopping centre with a mop and bucket having people look at me weird.

I'd imagine housing them in barrack type environments would be cheaper than paying private landlords a fortune in rent, and whatever they're doing on a daily basis will give them some sense of purpose, whether it's something as simple as getting them reasonably fit and having pride in their appearance - get that right and they might want to start working.

If they invest in people rather than just throwing money at them might work. It certainly can't be any worse.



chatty said:


> Giving them food stamps would be a start, at least they wouldn't be just pissing our taxes up the wall.


Agreed.

There seems to be no accountability as to how the money is spent. I suppose that could apply to child support payments - the absent parent (be it male or female) is forced to pay maintenance, but is there any check as to where the money goes?

My mate's sister had a kid to a lad about five years ago, an alright lad, always worked and earned ok money... they were both playing away and eventually split up. He met his dream bird (and I mean dream bird :hey) and they are happy as anything - whilst she has flitted in and out of a couple of relationships. He always paid her a fair amount, and when he discovered that she had to give up her rented house because she'd gotten herself into debt he went nuts, because she was regularly partying and what not.

So he gives her fuck all. Most of the lads give him a bit of shit about it, but I never say anything, because ultimately whilst it's harsh, he's doing the right thing. Hopefully he's putting the money into a bank account to give to the youngster at a later time, maybe so.


----------



## Twelvey

Actually checking the jobs they say they've applied for would be an improvement. I've been on job seekers for 4 weeks at the minute and I fucking hate it. I've got a meeting today to declare the 8 hours work I did at Coldplay last week. I signed on yesterday and this scruffy mong of a lass was doing the same at the desk adjacent to me. She'd forgot her work diary and the appointment form but they still gave her the JSA because she told them a few jobs she'd applied for. She apparently handed in CV's at Marks and Spencer, Topshop and SuperDry. Which is bullshit because I know you have to apply online for those jobs as I've actually been in and asked. She'd also got an application form from the grange town ASDA apparently which is more bullsheeeeeet as they haven't handed out a form for 2 years as it's all online. Cracking down on blatant lies would be a good fucking start.


----------



## icemax

Dinamita said:


> I definitely agree with this, though I always thought you were anti-compulsory national service? Or is that when it's preventing a potential PhD student from fulfilling their potential, and making them do something they don't want to?
> 
> The problem with a lot of doleites is that they not only don't pay in, but because they smoke weed and eat junk food they'll cost the NHS a fortune too, they've just got no pride. I sometimes joke about ''not getting out of bed for X amount'' but in reality if it was a choice between losing my house and having no readies I'd gladly stand there in a shopping centre with a mop and bucket having people look at me weird.
> 
> I'd imagine housing them in barrack type environments would be cheaper than paying private landlords a fortune in rent, and whatever they're doing on a daily basis will give them some sense of purpose, whether it's something as simple as getting them reasonably fit and having pride in their appearance - get that right and they might want to start working.
> 
> If they invest in people rather than just throwing money at them might work. It certainly can't be any worse.


I'm against national service in the conventional sense...i.e. give them a rifle and send them abroad...The army doesn't want them and pressing a man to fight is quite an emotive subject, at least to me it is, you should have a choice about whether you are going to kill a man or not.

Some of these kids have had no chance...parents who have never worked, disinterested teachers, falling into drink and drugs...There truly is no such thing as a bad kid, its just that most of them have never been shown the right way. Break them down and build them up again, fit and with a sense of personal responsibility...it doesn't necessarily mean that they'll be able to find work when they have done their time but at least they'll be looking.


----------



## Libertarian

icemax said:


> I'm against national service in the conventional sense...i.e. give them a rifle and send them abroad...The army doesn't want them and pressing a man to fight is quite an emotive subject, at least to me it is, you should have a choice about whether you are going to kill a man or not.
> 
> Some of these kids have had no chance...parents who have never worked, disinterested teachers, falling into drink and drugs...There truly is no such thing as a bad kid, its just that most of them have never been shown the right way. Break them down and build them up again, fit and with a sense of personal responsibility...it doesn't necessarily mean that they'll be able to find work when they have done their time but at least they'll be looking.


I agree.

Think teaching is a problem, it's too structured and academic, rather than practical. A lot of kids either aren't interested or have the ability to read Shakespeare or whatever - which shouldn't be part of the curriculum anyway given that it's 400 years old and isn't relevant to the ability to read and write effectively - and just end up falling behind.

I always struggled in English for that reason, but can write a letter that a solicitor would be proud of, though in fairness my teacher understood this and made allowances for it.... but give me a calculator and I was right at home.

There's no reason why pupils can't begin serving their apprenticeships at school, basic shit like site safety and what not, rather than being flogged for a year for £2.50 an hour and getting bullied on site - for lads wanting to go into the trade, likewise things like hair and beauty - the young lasses get treat like shit and get about £50 a week off some slave driver, when they could learn the craft at school and have a more adult head on their shoulders.

I'm not saying they should stay at school until 18, more that the last two years are more flexible to the individual's needs. All this ''equal opportunities for all'' is bollocks - they've always had the same opportunities, but some neither want, nor have the ability to be ''grammar school'' level students, or go on to university. The sooner those in charge realise this, the better!


----------



## Miguel2010




----------



## Back to Bill

I got a bad feeling about England tonight lads? If we don't get beaten the best we can hope for is a draw, I don't know why but I just don't feel confident.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bill said:


> I got a bad feeling about England tonight lads? If we don't get beaten the best we can hope for is a draw, I don't know why but I just don't feel confident.


2-0 us!....no drama, early goal.....stevie g.


----------



## Back to Bill

Miguel2010 said:


> 2-0 us!....no drama, early goal.....stevie g.


I hope your right mate, I'm tired and cranky today that might have something to do with my lack of confidence in them?


----------



## Libertarian

I'd like us to be unchanged, or perhaps bring Walcott in for Milner and have a go at these fuckers. 

They're shite.

But listening to TalkShite this morning and a lot of the rumours are that Carroll will replace Chamberlain and partner Welbeck up top. To me, given the lack of pace that the Swedes have at the back, it would be a shocking pick. I couldn't think of a PL centre forward that I'd rather mark than Carroll.

He's average in the air, and on the ground is abysmal. Just drop off a yard and say ''there..... take me on bitch!'' and he'll trip over it or run down a blind alley, or just surrender possession.

I really don't think we need a physical threat, you can coach against that, but you can't coach against pace and movement, short of sending your team out to kick the fuck out people. In this tournament with the refs being a bit card happy I wouldn't be overly concerned about that. They'll soon be down to ten.


----------



## icemax

Bill said:


> I got a bad feeling about England tonight lads? If we don't get beaten the best we can hope for is a draw, I don't know why but I just don't feel confident.












Get a grip you Polyanna


----------



## Back to Bill

The news that Carroll might play only dampens my optimism, I have seen elephants with more grace and guile and skill for that matter, I need a Brandy after hearing this.


----------



## Back to Bill

icemax said:


> Get a grip you Polyanna


:lol: Fraizer has it right, I feel and probably look like him right now.


----------



## icemax

Bill said:


> The news that Carroll might play only dampens my optimism, I have seen elephants with more grace and guile and skill for that matter, I need a Brandy after hearing this.


He is a bit like a less talented Crouch, and thats saying something. If the news is true lets just hope that he either has an aberation and plays well, or pulls a fetlock early and has to be humanely disposed of and subbed.


----------



## icemax

Bill said:


> :lol: Fraizer has it right, I feel and probably look like him right now.


If I could I would put a pair of shades on that pic, just to make it more accurate.....I'm going to say England 3 - 0, but I really do know fuck all about football.


----------



## Batkilt

Stevie G was a muppet at yesterday's press conference. "With all due respect to Sweden, they're not France, are they?" (Or words to that effect.) No shit Stevie - they wouldn't be called Sweden if they were France. And I wouldn't be dismissive of Sweden's abilities - they're a better team unit than England for a start.


----------



## biglads

1-1 tonight

England will also draw against the Ukrainians and end up going home undefeated.


----------



## Miguel2010

Swedens last 11 goals conceded 7 of them are from headers.........lump it in man, let the big oaf do his shit.


----------



## Back to Bill

icemax said:


> He is a bit like a less talented Crouch, and thats saying something. If the news is true lets just hope that he either has an aberation and plays well, or pulls a fetlock early and has to be humanely disposed of and subbed.


Id say the second outcome is more likely, he is just not an international player he needs at least 10 chances to score normally, id play Defoe instead, at least he naturally knows where the goal is.


----------



## Back to Bill

We have never beaten Sweden at a major championship and with better England teams than the current one.


----------



## dkos

Why was the Miles-Woodhouse thread deleted?


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> Why was the Miles-Woodhouse thread deleted?


Was it the one with the footage in!? I was going to watch that. :-(

@Flea Man , @Pabby , @doug.ie , @Lunny Explain yourselves.


----------



## antcull

Because theres another one a few threads further down.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Just won £130 at the bookies, I'm off to blow it in the boozer :hammer

Back tommorow lads :hi:


----------



## Back to Bill

dkos said:


> Why was the Miles-Woodhouse thread deleted?





Bryn said:


> Was it the one with the footage in!? I was going to watch that. :-(
> 
> @Flea Man , @Pabby , @doug.ie , @Lunny Explain yourselves.


Migs already made a thread.


----------



## Graham Norton

Bill asked for it to be deleted as it was a duplicate, no problems with the thread :good


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> Was it the one with the footage in!? I was going to watch that. :-(
> 
> @Flea Man , @Pabby , @doug.ie , @Lunny Explain yourselves.


It was a duplicate thread.

EDIT: Shut up Graham.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> Was it the one with the footage in!? I was going to watch that. :-(
> 
> @Flea Man , @Pabby , @doug.ie , @Lunny Explain yourselves.


I upped it last nite lads.


----------



## Miguel2010

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Just won £130 at the bookies, I'm off to blow it in the boozer :hammer
> 
> Back tommorow lads :hi:


Enjoy BA, you crazy fool


----------



## dkos

Ah, OK - didn't see the other thread! :good


----------



## Bryn

Sorry. ops


----------



## Graham Norton

No worries. Make us explain ourseleves, that way we'll prove we're not like certain other mods.


----------



## Back to Bill

Graham Norton said:


> No worries. Make us explain ourseleves, that way we'll prove we're not like certain other mods.


To be fair within a minute of me asking for it to be deleted, it was. Great stuff. :good


----------



## Bryn

Bill said:


> To be fair within a minute of me asking for it to be deleted, it was. Great stuff. :good


Grass.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Miguel2010 said:


> Enjoy BA, you crazy fool


Wiil do pal!


----------



## Back to Bill

Bryn said:


> Grass.


:lol:


----------



## Chatty

2-1 England - wasn't impressed with Sweden the other night and don't rate them very much. They will still be a stern test for us but i think we should have enough to finally beat them in a competitive match.


----------



## Bryn

2-1 Sweden. Based on nothing but an immense track record for football predictions.


----------



## wrimc

Ukraine game suspended in the middle of thunderstorm!


----------



## Chatty

wrimc said:


> Ukraine game suspended in the middle of thunderstorm!


So what happens, do they just hang around and hope it they get the chance to play, If it gets postponed it could screw things up a bit


----------



## wrimc

chatty said:


> So what happens, do they just hang around and hope it they get the chance to play, If it gets postponed it could screw things up a bit


Hang around I think. They need it to be played otherwise its cocks everything up. Will play it at any cost i expect even if the pitch is shite which it looked standing water on it and everything. Not good for my overs bet


----------



## Back to Bill

Ive had a couple of beers and have changed my mind, England 3-1. :yep


----------



## Libertarian

I see Carroll has been penalised twice already.

Useless twat.


----------



## Chatty

Dinamita said:


> I see Carroll has been penalised twice already.
> 
> Useless twat.


He is a donkey. Mike Ashley must have a good giggle everytime he thinks about that fax coming through from liverpool


----------



## Back to Bill

Dinamita said:


> I see Carroll has been penalised twice already.
> 
> Useless twat.


He really is awful, plus he looks a bit like a crackhead version of Tyson Fury.


----------



## Libertarian

You'd think they'd have learned the lesson from when Crouch was forever being done for backing in or high feet.... Carroll is ten times as physical as Crouch was. All defenders do is fall over and they'll get the free kick.

The days of ''you kick me and I'll kick you twice as hard'' are gone sadly, so we've got to adapt.

No more ''old fashioned number 9's'', for Christ's sake.


----------



## Back to Bill

That sadly is the way footballs gone, paid shit loads of money to act like a pussy, lone gone are the days of battering ram strikers and hard as nails defenders.

EDIT- Cue Carroll scoring. :rofl


----------



## Chatty

The donkey has scored


----------



## Libertarian

Fuck sake.

Every time I lay into someone they ALWAYS strike back.

Really need to learn my lesson.


----------



## Back to Bill

Dinamita said:


> Fuck sake.
> 
> Every time I lay into someone they ALWAYS strike back.
> 
> Really need to learn my lesson.


You ain't the only one. ops


----------



## Jay

:hat

Edit: FFSSSSSSSSSSS - @Graham Norton - you like doing the smileys, we need the :hat smiley!!


----------



## Libertarian

Why put that out then?


----------



## Back to Bill

The ref has balls of steel. :rofl


----------



## Back to Bill

Fuck sake, every fucking time.


----------



## Bryn

Post.


----------



## Bryn

You guys lose yet?


----------



## Twelvey

WOY :happy


----------



## Bryn

So.....?


----------



## Vano-irons

Eng-er-fucking-land!!!


----------



## Markyboy86

A few of my mates are going down to Newcastle for there end of season footy team trip, one of them asked me if i could search where all the local whores ply there trade. Anybody know? And before any smartarses comment, the lads who have me on fb will be able to attest that i am not in Newcastle this weekend.:think


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> A few of my mates are going down to Newcastle for there end of season footy team trip, one of them asked me if i could search where all the local whores ply there trade. Anybody know? And before any smartarses comment, the lads who have me on fb will be able to attest that i am not in Newcastle this weekend.:think


----------



## Markyboy86

I dont get it wallace.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> Grass.


Ow....Want your nerve endings giving a going over????

I will pummel you back to your dads groin and you still wont know who your dad is.

OLE....Add that to the book


----------



## Miguel2010

Wallet said:


>


get your cock out Glen!!!!!

*HELICOPTER!!!!*


----------



## Miguel2010

Ere man I'm a propper gooner an I never even celebrated when Theo scored....Just stood there like, come on, get the fuck on with it....Fucking one more.....Everyone was like...."Redders, Theo's just scored".............Yeah, back to square one now eh....Cool as fuck me in the face of adversity.


----------



## Markyboy86

Sound wallace. Want a gginger bottle.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Miguel2010 said:


> Ere man I'm a propper gooner an I never even celebrated when Theo scored....Just stood there like, come on, get the fuck on with it....Fucking one more.....Everyone was like...."Redders, Theo's just scored".............Yeah, back to square one now eh....Cool as fuck me in the face of adversity.


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda

First day of the fishing season, off down Thames for a few hours. Then back for the football and boxing :yep.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Have a good one Mand, I'm off to my 2nd of 3 Weddings in June, good job I enjoy Weddings :good


----------



## Mandanda

Noonaldinho said:


> Have a good one Mand, I'm off to my 2nd of 3 Weddings in June, good job I enjoy Weddings :good


Cheers Noon, Same to you mate :good. Must have a name for a serial wedding attender like yourself? :lol:.

Right time to lug all the equipment onto trains..


----------



## GazOC

Good luck Mand. Shitty weather up here so I'm staying in and eating crap all day.


----------



## wrimc

Noonaldinho said:


> Have a good one Mand, I'm off to my 2nd of 3 Weddings in June, good job I enjoy Weddings :good


I have never been to a wedding in my life. But start of July im jumping in at the deep end as my brothers best man. Working on a speech as a serial wedding attendee any tips? In fact CHB have any tips for a best mans speech?


----------



## Miguel2010

wrimc said:


> I have never been to a wedding in my life. But start of July im jumping in at the deep end as my brothers best man. Working on a speech as a serial wedding attendee any tips? In fact CHB have any tips for a best mans speech?


Check this out mate, sure you can adapt a few things....Quality work IMO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

What a day/night!! Just crawled in lads, I'm absolutely fucked, was on the beer from midday yesterday :-( won £130 in the bookies, watched England do the Swedes :happy Then headed into clubs, then to the Casino and back to a house party.

The downside is I blew £300 :fire Fuck it, good times :smug


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Ow....Want your nerve endings giving a going over????
> 
> I will pummel you back to your dads groin and you still wont know who your dad is.
> 
> OLE....Add that to the book


You fucking mad man. :lol:

Just had my hair cut, now I've got to wait in the car while my missus goes shopping. Bored a feck.

What's everyone doing for Father's day?


----------



## icemax

Mandanda said:


> Must have a name for a serial wedding attender like yourself? :lol:.


Moocher :good



> Right time to lug all the equipment onto trains..


The only time I ever see a Honda 90 these days its being ridden by an overladen fisherman.....you should get yourself one of those, weaving through London traffic, ideal


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> What's everyone doing for Father's day?


Depending on how my knee feels after todays run I'm either taking my Dad out for a meal or running a half marathon just outside Preston.


----------



## Chatty

Going to watch my brother band play at the olympic torch fucking run at Penshaw, have to pick up my wages form there as well so I'm hoping the tents that sell the beer are doing it at silly prices otherwise ill be buying a bottle of rum and going chava style.

They seem to be expecting a lot of people to turn up but i cant see it myself, how many fuckers want to go see a torch in the pissing rain?


----------



## GazOC

Chester had a god turn out for it but, like you say, a lot probably depends on the weather.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Depending on how my knee feels after todays run I'm either taking my Dad out for a meal or running a half marathon just outside Preston.


How's your PB looking?


----------



## wrimc

Miguel2010 said:


> Check this out mate, sure you can adapt a few things....Quality work IMO.


Thats what im talking about just trying to get a feel for it. hard to know where to pitch it really because im not really sure what the audience will be ultimately bar groomsmen and bridesmaids.


----------



## Back to Bill

wrimc said:


> Thats what im talking about just trying to get a feel for it. hard to know where to pitch it really because im not really sure what the audience will be ultimately bar groomsmen and bridesmaids.


----------



## Miguel2010

wrimc said:


> Thats what im talking about just trying to get a feel for it. hard to know where to pitch it really because im not really sure what the audience will be ultimately bar groomsmen and bridesmaids.


Just tell embarassing shit, and embarasss yourself straight away......Your fearless then mate.....Picture them all naked as well and smile to yourself.


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> How's your PB looking?


Same as it was in March mate, 1:35. I ran the first half of Manchester marathon in 1:34 so its going to get improved upon over the summer if I stay fit.

Hows your running going or shouldn't I ask?


----------



## Miguel2010

Is it too early to eat a pepperoni pizza?

Cant be arsed going over Tesco for me healthy pasta just yet....its full of mongs this time of day, an I cant be arsed talking to anyone really.


----------



## Miguel2010

GazOC said:


> Same as it was in March mate, 1:35. I ran the first half of Manchester marathon in 1:34 so its going to get improved upon over the summer if I stay fit.
> 
> Hows your running going or shouldn't I ask?


How long it take you to get down to that Gazock?


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Same as it was in March mate, 1:35. I ran the first half of Manchester marathon in 1:34 so its going to get improved upon over the summer if I stay fit.
> 
> Hows your running going or shouldn't I ask?


Good work mate. :good

I've not been out in a few weeks, I've had plenty to do in work and at home so ive left it on the back burner. I was thinking yesterday I need to get back on it. It's mostly about weight loss for me, so I need to drop another stone and I'll be happy.


----------



## wrimc

Bill said:


>


He is the better brother as well :|



Miguel2010 said:


> Just tell embarassing shit, and embarasss yourself straight away......Your fearless then mate.....Picture them all naked as well and smile to yourself.


I dont think im too worried about public speaking will definitely get my digs in though


----------



## Miguel2010

wrimc said:


> He is the better brother as well :|
> 
> I dont think im too worried about public speaking will definitely get my digs in though


Hahaha!.....Well aye, be rude not to!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Miguel2010 said:


> Is it too early to eat a pepperoni pizza?
> 
> Cant be arsed going over Tesco for me healthy pasta just yet....its full of mongs this time of day, an I cant be arsed talking to anyone really.


Never too early mate! I had a barbeque base chicken pizza at about 10 this morning :thumbsup


----------



## Miguel2010

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Never too early mate! I had a barbeque base chicken pizza at about 10 this morning :thumbsup


on me 1st slice now kid!


----------



## Holmes

Lumping 25 on Munroe v Quigg. Odds are too good to miss on Munroe by Points.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> Lumping 25 on Munroe v Quigg. Odds are too good to miss on Munroe by Points.


Quigg points SD for me mate.


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Quigg points SD for me mate.


Should Munroe lose I think that's how it will be. A debatable decision. Quiggs living off the Booth win whom was way smaller and powerless. Quigg comes in the fight with a guy who can take a punch and is happy to do 12. Body shots to Quigg are the thing I will look out for, Rendall knows his shots and throws to the body well. Just can't see Quigg doing it but can see a dodgy decision shall we say. Me underrating Quigg can be said but I just don't think he has enough to beat Munroe. Boxing is about timing and its a European champion who lost at World level whis fought a few keep busy opponents against the rising star. Hatton timed this wrong just lik Warren timed Katsidis wrong against Mitchell.

Talked myself back into anothet tennet bet :lol:

Hope the fights as close as our judgements I.e you Quigg me Munroe.


----------



## Lilo

Nasser Al Harbi is 8/1 tonight, good odds?


----------



## Libertarian

If they'd made this fight 6-9 months ago I'd have picked Quigg confidently, he'd had a couple of impressive wins and Rendall had been extended ten rounds by an old bus driver.

The Arthur performance showed me a lot of flaws in him that Munroe has the tools to expose. 

Even though Munroe was ultimately outclassed by Nishioka, he was pretty competitive in many of the rounds but couldn't impose himself because the Jap was too seasoned, and heavy handed. Quigg likes to punch to the body too but I don't think he disguises them as well, Rendall took a few from Kiko and kept marching forward.

Munroe is a hard, hard man, took Kiko's best punch (that levelled Bernard Dunne inside a round) and carried on marching forward, and took plenty of bombs from Nishioka and was only badly hurt the once I recall, to the body.

I can't help but think that Munroe fights to the level of his opponent, the more he respects him, the better he performs.... a bit like Ricky Burns in a sense. I'm not betting on it but considering all the factors I've still got Munroe in the late rounds.

Quigg's footwork has deteriorated under Gallagher, instead of fighting like a young Ricky Hatton with his gloves fairly low and bouncy on his feet with some good head movement, he follows the opponent more with a higher guard, just getting hit. To do well against Munroe you've got to be quite clever defensively because he'll throw 100 shots per round and will wear you down with pressure.

Munroe TKO10.


----------



## Mandanda

icemax said:


> Moocher :good
> 
> The only time I ever see a Honda 90 these days its being ridden by an overladen fisherman.....you should get yourself one of those, weaving through London traffic, ideal


:good I thought there would be a name :lol:.

:lol: My dad had a bike a long time ago when i was just a lil-un but now it's public transport for us. Your right though would be real handy. Poxy day at the office today. Had a few bites but the river was running through and was very deep due to the rain over last week. I think i'll give it a week before my next outing further down thames.

1-0 to the Thames..

But if i end up catching one these bad boys i'd be more then happy..:yep


----------



## Mandanda

Dinamita said:


> If they'd made this fight 6-9 months ago I'd have picked Quigg confidently, he'd had a couple of impressive wins and Rendall had been extended ten rounds by an old bus driver.
> 
> The Arthur performance showed me a lot of flaws in him that Munroe has the tools to expose.
> 
> Even though Munroe was ultimately outclassed by Nishioka, he was pretty competitive in many of the rounds but couldn't impose himself because the Jap was too seasoned, and heavy handed. Quigg likes to punch to the body too but I don't think he disguises them as well, Rendall took a few from Kiko and kept marching forward.
> 
> Munroe is a hard, hard man, took Kiko's best punch (that levelled Bernard Dunne inside a round) and carried on marching forward, and took plenty of bombs from Nishioka and was only badly hurt the once I recall, to the body.
> 
> I can't help but think that Munroe fights to the level of his opponent, the more he respects him, the better he performs.... a bit like Ricky Burns in a sense. I'm not betting on it but considering all the factors I've still got Munroe in the late rounds.
> 
> Quigg's footwork has deteriorated under Gallagher, instead of fighting like a young Ricky Hatton with his gloves fairly low and bouncy on his feet with some good head movement, he follows the opponent more with a higher guard, just getting hit. To do well against Munroe you've got to be quite clever defensively because he'll throw 100 shots per round and will wear you down with pressure.
> 
> Munroe TKO10.


Yep i agree, If Rendall's on form tonight i can't see Quigg living with the pace and strength. The left hand will land at will in middle rounds and i can see a late stoppage.


----------



## Miguel2010

Hahahaha!!!!! Honda cub 90s!!!!...Fuck me man I had about ten of them when I was a kid....Take some hammer them things, go forever!!!.......People used to nick bikes all the time round our way, all you had to do was go over the corny or down the lines an mooch in the bushes and you would find one!....Found an RM250 once!.....Anyway we used to call the Cub 90s "Grandads" or "chicken chasers"!!!....Think you could get a cub 50 if I remember right...Blue I think they where and the 90s were pretty much red or burgundy.


----------



## Holmes

Speaking of Honda-90's, I once built a go-kart with my mate Matt. We did plan to use a moped engine from a salvage for its rev and rip qualities. Instead a worker pointed me towards this engine, 25 it was and it went straight in his tail. Anyway this engine got bolted to this go-kart which was made of box tubing and wheel barrow wheels. Semi auto engine that never cut out. You could wheel spin if you put engine into neutral and selected 1st gear whilst keeping hand on selector and revving. Nice wheel spin in the dusty ground on the wasteland by me. Oh the memories.


----------



## Lunny

Mandanda said:


> :good I thought there would be a name :lol:.
> 
> :lol: My dad had a bike a long time ago when i was just a lil-un but now it's public transport for us. Your right though would be real handy. Poxy day at the office today. Had a few bites but the river was running through and was very deep due to the rain over last week. I think i'll give it a week before my next outing further down thames.
> 
> 1-0 to the Thames..
> 
> But if i end up catching one these bad boys i'd be more then happy..:yep


Is that a barbel?


----------



## Bryn

What do you guys think of Arctic Monkeys and their musical progression since their first album? Personally, I'm a massive fan and think their current single, R U Mine, is the finest piece of music they've released since the album 'Favourite Worst Nightmare.'

@Flea Man I know your into music in a big way, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Hahahaha!!!!! Honda cub 90s!!!!...Fuck me man I had about ten of them when I was a kid....Take some hammer them things, go forever!!!.......People used to nick bikes all the time round our way, all you had to do was go over the corny or down the lines an mooch in the bushes and you would find one!....Found an RM250 once!.....Anyway we used to call the Cub 90s "Grandads" or "chicken chasers"!!!....Think you could get a cub 50 if I remember right...Blue I think they where and the 90s were pretty much red or burgundy.


I found a bike too, it was an MZ 50 with an adjustable spanner used for a gear selector. No clutch (burned out) so you had to change with no revs. Ok until you get chased by the police on the DR's.

Had a KX80 when I was a kid, dodgy one I bought for 500. Ended up blowing the piston in the head and couldnt afford the price or review, polish and new piston and rings so sold it for a ps2, CB radio (radioshack with amtron aerial  ) and a 8210. Not a bad deal at the time and I think I got the better of it.

Best dodgy bike I had was this GT twin head thing, forget CC but it had a powervalve that lifted bike into a wheelie as soon as it hit. Being 15 and riding around with a bike I physically couldnt lift was a task. Only have 150 for it. Nearly killed me hence sale in the end.

Sounds like we had some similar upbringings San'. The boy from Birmingham was a peckerdick, the lad from Walsall was a certified G' :lol:


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> What do you guys think of Arctic Monkeys and their musical progression since their first album? Personally, I'm a massive fan and think theory current single, R U Mine, is the finest piece of music they've released since the album 'Favourite Worst Nightmare.'
> @Flea Man I know your into music in a big way, what are your thoughts?


Loved em but second album was poor. Think Kasabian buy and sell em myself. Still, I think they are a good band and hope they reemerge with something I'd consider just for the talent Alex possesses as a lyricist.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> What do you guys think of Arctic Monkeys and their musical progression since their first album? Personally, I'm a massive fan and think their current single, R U Mine, is the finest piece of music they've released since the album 'Favourite Worst Nightmare.'
> 
> @Flea Man I know your into music in a big way, what are your thoughts?


 @craigseventy is a big fan.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> @craigseventy is a big fan.


:lol: :yep


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Loved em but second album was poor. Think Kasabian buy and sell em myself. Still, I think they are a good band and hope they reemerge with something I'd consider just for the talent Alex possesses as a lyricist.


I think Arctic Monkeys are getting better, more comfortable and experimental, trying new things. The way Turner builds an album conceptually is incredible.

On Kasabian, I just think they're an incredibly bland outfit, their music evokes nothing in me - but each to their own.
@Wallet I would ask your opinion, but I understand that you "don't like music".


----------



## Mandanda

Lunny said:


> Is that a barbel?


Yeah mate it is :good, I remember as a kid watching my dad have a 45 minute battle to catch one. Finally it ran out of gas it was epic :lol:. I remember having a carp that end up smashing my rod into barriers by the lake. But river Barbels are ones i wanna catch.


----------



## Bryn

Here's their latest effort for anyone that hasn't seen it, decent video too.

EDIT: Can someone post the vid for me? My phone is being a dick.


----------



## Lunny

Mandanda said:


> Yeah mate it is :good, I remember as a kid watching my dad have a 45 minute battle to catch one. Finally it ran out of gas it was epic :lol:. I remember having a carp that end up smashing my rod into barriers by the lake. But river Barbels are ones i wanna catch.


Looks like a lovely fish. Don't think there are any barbels near me.

Gonna try and catch a tench this summer if I get the chance. Never caught one. Though if given the option I'll be going sea fishing more than rivers and canals.

What's your favourite fish you've caught? Not necessarily best but favourite? For me it's probably a grayling, really beautiful fish.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Lilo said:


> Nasser Al Harbi is 8/1 tonight, good odds?


He's got no chance mate.


----------



## GazOC

I tend to go off bands when they "progress", I'm a big fan of up tempo, balls out, 3 minute tunes. You can stick multi layered, concept albums up yer arse!


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> I found a bike too, it was an MZ 50 with an adjustable spanner used for a gear selector. No clutch (burned out) so you had to change with no revs. Ok until you get chased by the police on the DR's.
> 
> Had a KX80 when I was a kid, dodgy one I bought for 500. Ended up blowing the piston in the head and couldnt afford the price or review, polish and new piston and rings so sold it for a ps2, CB radio (radioshack with amtron aerial  ) and a 8210. Not a bad deal at the time and I think I got the better of it.
> 
> Best dodgy bike I had was this GT twin head thing, forget CC but it had a powervalve that lifted bike into a wheelie as soon as it hit. Being 15 and riding around with a bike I physically couldnt lift was a task. Only have 150 for it. Nearly killed me hence sale in the end.
> 
> Sounds like we had some similar upbringings San'. The boy from Birmingham was a peckerdick, the lad from Walsall was a certified G' :lol:


hahaha!....thats mad mate!....Ha we had an MZ 125 brand new n reg when it first come out, some fucker nicked it, an when you rode it whoever had done the electrics had fucked up you used to get a leccy shock! haha the M shed we called that!

I had a mint yz 80 powerband on that was crackers!.No coppers were catching me on that!...yeah the filth on the Drs mate I remember that!....They were shite riders, never caught anyone I know......

We only do Trial bikes now like, best thing with trialys is whenever the coppers come up on the KTMs you just fuck off up a vertical bank and they fuck off cos they know they cant get ya!...wankers, can hear em miles off in them 4 strokes!!!


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> I tend to go off bands when they "progress", I'm a big fan of up tempo, balls out, 3 minute tunes. You can stick multi layered, concept albums up yer arse!


Arctic Monkeys debut album was arguably a concept one, whereas their latest single is an up tempo 3 minute quality rock tune. You've probably heard it, but I posted a link to the video on the previous page. :good


----------



## GazOC

Yep, I've heard it. Not bad.


----------



## Mandanda

Lunny said:


> Looks like a lovely fish. Don't think there are any barbels near me.
> 
> Gonna try and catch a tench this summer if I get the chance. Never caught one. Though if given the option I'll be going sea fishing more than rivers and canals.
> 
> What's your favourite fish you've caught? Not necessarily best but favourite? For me it's probably a grayling, really beautiful fish.


A tench funnily enough, reason why is the character of them there like tanks and what happened was it took my pole and dragged it into lake and went around like a nutcase and luckily i got hold of it and had a good battle with it the pull when it first took the bait and then the pole going in was like a split second. There proper fighters wouldn't give a inch for ages and they really test your equipment. A lot of lads i know who fish are carp mad but for me i've had carp that ain't put up much of a fight. They pull a little and then just are like dead weight.

If you catch a Tench you'll love it, I'm half hoping i'll catch one again but a river one this time. Never caught a Grayling, As you say there beautiful. Wouldn't mind catching a trout come to think of it.


----------



## Bryn

I'm not much of a fisherman, but I used to go with my old man, caught a fair few rainbow and brown trout though. Really easy to land whatever the size, in my limited experience anyway. The biggest fight I had was when I had an eel down in Dorset, the fucker wouldn't give in, when I finally realised what it was I was like 'WTF!?'


----------



## Miguel2010

Dont like the Arctic monkeys me.....Like the guitarist.


----------



## Miguel2010

Fave guitarist lads???

John Squire for me personally.......Also like Santana and Clapton....And Jimi obviously


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I think Arctic Monkeys are getting better, more comfortable and experimental, trying new things. The way Turner builds an album conceptually is incredible.
> 
> On Kasabian, I just think they're an incredibly bland outfit, their music evokes nothing in me - but each to their own.
> @Wallet I would ask your opinion, but I understand that you "don't like music".


Kasabian have Empire, Shoot the runner, Fire etc. Some right bangers imo. I like both bands but Artic Monkeys second album was poor imho. Alex believed in his hype a bit. One thing I will say is Kasabian are yet to release a too album. 'Lunatics Asylum' is their best but lacks the quality throughout that 'Whatever they say I am' has.

Ultimately I think Alex needs to keep grounded, keep working on lyrics and it will come. The second album really took them back a step in many people eyes. I saw a poll before and I was shocked to see how many people hated that album. Still one of my fave tunes of years gone by is 'When the sun goes down'.


----------



## Lunny

Mandanda said:


> A tench funnily enough, reason why is the character of them there like tanks and what happened was it took my pole and dragged it into lake and went around like a nutcase and luckily i got hold of it and had a good battle with it the pull when it first took the bait and then the pole going in was like a split second. There proper fighters wouldn't give a inch for ages and they really test your equipment. A lot of lads i know who fish are carp mad but for me i've had carp that ain't put up much of a fight. They pull a little and then just are like dead weight.
> 
> If you catch a Tench you'll love it, I'm half hoping i'll catch one again but a river one this time. Never caught a Grayling, As you say there beautiful. Wouldn't mind catching a trout come to think of it.


Yeah my stepdad caught a tench once when we were fishing in a pond. Were just starting out really so were getting roach, we must have had 30 by the end of the day and of decent size for roach. The tench was the prize catch though!

I've been trout fishing a few times and it's great, they really put up a fight. Caught a 3 lber and barbecued it, real good.

The grayling was poached back when we were too young to know any better and used to just go down the river with some rods. Caught it on a maggot with no other tackle on the line except the hook and 2 BBs :lol: I still fish like that sometimes (not the poaching bit but the tackleless bit), the perch in the canal love it!


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> hahaha!....thats mad mate!....Ha we had an MZ 125 brand new n reg when it first come out, some fucker nicked it, an when you rode it whoever had done the electrics had fucked up you used to get a leccy shock! haha the M shed we called that!
> 
> I had a mint yz 80 powerband on that was crackers!.No coppers were catching me on that!...yeah the filth on the Drs mate I remember that!....They were shite riders, never caught anyone I know......
> 
> We only do Trial bikes now like, best thing with trialys is whenever the coppers come up on the KTMs you just fuck off up a vertical bank and they fuck off cos they know they cant get ya!...wankers, can hear em miles off in them 4 strokes!!!


Your plod must be lightweight, the fuckers round here used to hit you with a truncheon!!!

I had a 4-stroke, Honda XL 350. Had lots of fun on that but that's what my cousin ended up killing himself on :-(

Really wanna get back into bikes, do my license and get a supermoto KTM or summat. Just need to get my bottle up, been 6 years since our Jay died and not been on a bike since. Still, its bred into me. My first bike was a Thomas 50, then an Italjet 50 once my Thomas got traded in (dad said it was fucked) and that was from the age of 6, had many bikes and miss it, the sound of a tinny rattle on a 2stroke exhaust to the feeling of the air in your face whilst your pelting your way down a field.

Never, ever been on a trial bike. Beastly things by all accounts but never had te pleasure. A must do on a track I feel, get the most out of it like.

KX 500 was the scariest thing I've been on. Some rich twat I knocked about with had one. Couldn't ride for shit and totally the wrong thing to ride in such case. Woop, woop, whhooooooop it sounded, dead deep. Beast. Pity the twat riding it couldn't rise it properly. Joe Royles the kid. Had a BMW 3-series for first car and a personalised plate, how I wanted to be him as a kid.


----------



## Holmes

Lads are trench those dark brown things with small mouths. You catch em fishing on the bottom iirc? Lovely fish if its the one I'm thinking of. Fucking hate pike, nearly lost a finger helping a mate reel one in. Not a big fisher and went to grab by his mouth. Forgot you needed to grap his throat/gill thing.

Can you te I never had a license :lol:

Just 'cut' fishing with half a pint of maggots going for Perch and Roach, we supplied my mate who used them for fishing for pike.


----------



## Flea Man

@Bryn didn't like their first album. It was so hyped that I couldn't wait for it, but their references seemed too forced IMO.

Very surprised then that I absolutely loved (and still do) the second album. Sonic that is.

Felt Humburg was dull. Haven't listened to their new album. They're alright IMO. As I say, second album was class. First felt insincere to me, although it had some good riffs and melodies.


----------



## Holmes

Flea Man said:


> @Bryn didn't like their first album. It was so hyped that I couldn't wait for it, but their references seemed too forced IMO.
> 
> Very surprised then that I absolutely loved (and still do) the second album. Sonic that is.
> 
> Felt Humburg was dull. Haven't listened to their new album. They're alright IMO. As I say, second album was class. First felt insincere to me, although it had some good riffs and melodies.


I dunno Flea. First album was the best of all bands since What's The Story imho.

What's your take on Finley Quaye? Love listening to hs playlists on Tube' when smoked. Random question I know but your like minded shall we say


----------



## Mandanda

Lunny said:


> Yeah my stepdad caught a tench once when we were fishing in a pond. Were just starting out really so were getting roach, we must have had 30 by the end of the day and of decent size for roach. The tench was the prize catch though!
> 
> I've been trout fishing a few times and it's great, they really put up a fight. Caught a 3 lber and barbecued it, real good.
> 
> The grayling was poached back when we were too young to know any better and used to just go down the river with some rods. Caught it on a maggot with no other tackle on the line except the hook and 2 BBs :lol: I still fish like that sometimes (not the poaching bit but the tackleless bit), the perch in the canal love it!


:lol: Class that Lunny :good, It's mad really you got guys spending hundreds on equipment and you can catch with a sole maggot and 2 bb's :lol:. I like Roach, there always there for you in all seasons. Whilst the others don't wanna bother with you certain days they will always be on offer for small battle :lol:.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Kasabian have Empire, Shoot the runner, Fire etc. Some right bangers imo. I like both bands but Artic Monkeys second album was poor imho. Alex believed in his hype a bit. One thing I will say is Kasabian are yet to release a too album. 'Lunatics Asylum' is their best but lacks the quality throughout that 'Whatever they say I am' has.
> 
> Ultimately I think Alex needs to keep grounded, keep working on lyrics and it will come. The second album really took them back a step in many people eyes. I saw a poll before and I was shocked to see how many people hated that album. Still one of my fave tunes of years gone by is 'When the sun goes down'.





Flea Man said:


> @Bryn didn't like their first album. It was so hyped that I couldn't wait for it, but their references seemed too forced IMO.
> 
> Very surprised then that I absolutely loved (and still do) the second album. Sonic that is.
> 
> Felt Humburg was dull. Haven't listened to their new album. They're alright IMO. As I say, second album was class. First felt insincere to me, although it had some good riffs and melodies.


I agree with the parts about the 2nd album Flea, that's why I'm shocked about this poll that @Holmes is talking about, the 2nd album is their best work so far and I feel like their latest single is them returning to form after losing their way a little bit.

The only track that I don't love on the 2nd album is "This House Is a Circus", it's not a bad tune but I'm not that fussed. As a whole the 2nd album is leagues ahead of the rest.
@Flea Man Are you feeling Kasabian like Nip? I don't like anything they've released, I'm yet to listen to one of their albums though.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> Your plod must be lightweight, the fuckers round here used to hit you with a truncheon!!!
> 
> I had a 4-stroke, Honda XL 350. Had lots of fun on that but that's what my cousin ended up killing himself on :-(
> 
> Really wanna get back into bikes, do my license and get a supermoto KTM or summat. Just need to get my bottle up, been 6 years since our Jay died and not been on a bike since. Still, its bred into me. My first bike was a Thomas 50, then an Italjet 50 once my Thomas got traded in (dad said it was fucked) and that was from the age of 6, had many bikes and miss it, the sound of a tinny rattle on a 2stroke exhaust to the feeling of the air in your face whilst your pelting your way down a field.
> 
> Never, ever been on a trial bike. Beastly things by all accounts but never had te pleasure. A must do on a track I feel, get the most out of it like.
> 
> KX 500 was the scariest thing I've been on. Some rich twat I knocked about with had one. Couldn't ride for shit and totally the wrong thing to ride in such case. Woop, woop, whhooooooop it sounded, dead deep. Beast. Pity the twat riding it couldn't rise it properly. Joe Royles the kid. Had a BMW 3-series for first car and a personalised plate, how I wanted to be him as a kid.


They never get close enough to hit us with anything mate!!! 

Sorry to hear about your cousin mate....Ive lost a good mate to a bike crash too...His head ended up wedged in a taxi wheel arch!...Ayazzzz.....he had a death wish that lad, coppers came to lock him up before an he got in the loft an on the roof and started flinging roof tiles at all the coppers, he didnt give a fuck!....Got bored when there was no tiles left an came down an took his kicking!

Fastest bike Ive been on is a GSXr1000 fucking naughty them, seriously naughty!.......Best crosser was a CRF 500 man what a noise!

Cant beat the nervous shakes you get when getting on a bike for the first time like!...Class.

Mate trial bikes are the future, thing with them is they are very quiet, so if theres a few of you, you can have a craic an hear each other talking an that potter about on the rocks and up banks doing challeneges, with the camcorder set up and get the bbq out class day mate!....Got a few pro tracks up our way, got quite good a few year back but we all work away now an hard to get on them every wkend  very safe bikes, unless your insane and try something dougie lampkin styley!!!....Gas Gas TXT pro is a good trialy, 280 engines low ratio....Get up anything them.....Montesa cota is a good learner bike.


----------



## Lunny

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Class that Lunny :good, It's mad really you got guys spending hundreds on equipment and you can catch with a sole maggot and 2 bb's :lol:. I like Roach, there always there for you in all seasons. Whilst the others don't wanna bother with you certain days they will always be on offer for small battle :lol:.


:lol: They just love getting caught. It's their only aim in life.

You ever go pike fishing?


----------



## Mandanda

Lunny said:


> :lol: They just love getting caught. It's their only aim in life.
> 
> You ever go pike fishing?


:lol:

Yeah mate i've been a few times and never had the pleasure of catching one, There was two lads today spinning for them and Zander. Normally i go in October. Yourself?. I could do with some tips :lol:.


----------



## Lunny

Mandanda said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah mate i've been a few times and never had the pleasure of catching one, There was two lads today spinning for them and Zander. Normally i go in October. Yourself?. I could do with some tips :lol:.


You're asking the wrong guy for tips! You've already heard the way I usually fish!

But yeah I've caught a couple on spinners. About 20 inches long the biggest one was. TBH it was back when I had even less clue of what I was doing than I do now so pure luck probably. They're beasts though, I was scared trying to get the hook out with those teeth!


----------



## Chatty

I think the Arctic Monkeys haven't progressed at all and just keep churning out the same old shit over and over again whereas I think kasabian have got much better, I thought there second album was shit though but WPRLA was a brilliant album, havent listened to velocirapter enough to have an opinion though.


----------



## Bryn

chatty said:


> I think the Arctic Monkeys haven't progressed at all and just keep churning out the same old shit over and over again whereas I think kasabian have got much better, I thought there second album was shit though but WPRLA was a brilliant album, havent listened to velocirapter enough to have an opinion though.


From what I've heard its Kasabian that churn of the same shit, every single sounds like Clubfoot.


----------



## Mandanda

Lunny said:


> You're asking the wrong guy for tips! You've already heard the way I usually fish!
> 
> But yeah I've caught a couple on spinners. About 20 inches long the biggest one was. TBH it was back when I had even less clue of what I was doing than I do now so pure luck probably. They're beasts though, I was scared trying to get the hook out with those teeth!


:lol: Yeah man that's what worries me there mean looking and them teeth are like razors!. I think i may follow the luck tactic and just go with the flow after todays misery.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

chatty said:


> I think the Arctic Monkeys haven't progressed at all and just keep churning out the same old shit over and over again whereas I think kasabian have got much better, I thought there second album was shit though but WPRLA was a brilliant album, havent listened to velocirapter enough to have an opinion though.


Arctic Monkeys are class, but I do prefer they're older stuff.

They're newest song 'R U Mine' is brilliant though.


----------



## Holmes

@Bryn

Fire;





Roll the dice (unheralded gem of the album);





Empire;






Neither sound like Club Foot.

If you don't rate them songs I'm lost. I could bang another 10-15 out aswell if it wasn't for crashing the board. To be fair you condemn them for sounding likely like but also claim to have never listened an album through, there lies the problem. Go an download Lunatics Asylum mate. I promise its worth a download and will explain why many rate Kasabian. As always Music is about taste, each to their own, but I am yet, seriously, to meet anybody that dislikes that album so it'll be news to me if you don't like it. Haters gonna hate :lol:


----------



## Libertarian

Has anyone ever started seeing a bird who's married (albeit recently separated) with kids?

If so, how did it go...


----------



## Miguel2010

Dinamita said:


> Has anyone ever started seeing a bird who's married (albeit recently separated) with kids?
> 
> If so, how did it go...


Me, went sound......Then the kids started doing my head in an I fucked her off......

And she was a minter......Kids were a fucking nightmare.........10 year old lass an 2 youngs lads 6 an 4....never again!


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl I think we have volume two of Miguel's books. 'The Stepkids..' (add your own titles) :lol:.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> @Bryn
> 
> Fire;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll the dice (unheralded gem of the album);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empire;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither sound like Club Foot.
> 
> If you don't rate them songs I'm lost. I could bang another 10-15 out aswell if it wasn't for crashing the board. To be fair you condemn them for sounding likely like but also claim to have never listened an album through, there lies the problem. Go an download Lunatics Asylum mate. I promise its worth a download and will explain why many rate Kasabian. As always Music is about taste, each to their own, but I am yet, seriously, to meet anybody that dislikes that album so it'll be news to me if you don't like it. Haters gonna hate :lol:


I've heard all those songs, and I did say that every _single_ of theirs I've heard sounds the same, not any album tracks. To be fair, using Fire as an example of a song that sounds much different to Clubfoot doesn't hold a lot of weight with me, Kasabian are one paced and plodding.


----------



## Flea Man

I like the first Kasabian album (did when it came back) and some of the singles that Nip mentioned. There wad equality track they did with lyrics like 'and in the morning as he looked out over Cairo....' that was ace. 

Not big on them. Like them about as much as Arctic Monkeys mind you. Kings of Leon, Maximo Park, Kaoser Chiefs and The Strokes were one album bands as well IMO (all debuts) with one or two recents tracks each following promising first efforts. Some went up their arse, some just weren't talented enough.


----------



## Libertarian

Miguel2010 said:


> Me, went sound......Then the kids started doing my head in an I fucked her off......
> 
> And she was a minter......Kids were a fucking nightmare.........10 year old lass an 2 youngs lads 6 an 4....never again!


I've been out with birds who have had kids before and never had grief with the kids, it's always been the exes.

Not sure what to think this time, the ex is alright, me and him know each other to nod to (if you like) and he's a really good dad.... though he's got little idea that me and her are likely to start seeing each other.

In this instance the kids are great, the ex is sound (for now) and I've known her parents since day dot.

I'll just have to see.


----------



## Bryn

The Strokes are very hit and miss, although I'm certainly a fan. One album band? That's a little harsh.

'Is this It' is brilliant, so many great tracks. My favourite may be 'Soma', but picking one is hard.

But 'You Only Live Once' from a much more recent album may be my favourite track. :conf


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I've heard all those songs, and I did say that every _single_ of theirs I've heard sounds the same, not any album tracks. To be fair, using Fire as an example of a song that sounds much different to Clubfoot doesn't hold a lot of weight with me, Kasabian are one paced and plodding.


That's a very ignorant reply mate. You choose one out the 3 to pick at, listen to the album and get back to me. Please.

Rihanna, anna, anna, has made a career, eer, eer out of repetition, ition, ition.

Shut up and drive
Umbrella
Please don't stop the music.

Still sells records like McDonald's sell burgers :-(

Kasabian are a good band, not great, but very good. Have Blur and Oasis over them, like English bands of my time.


----------



## Mandanda

Whatever you think of there music, Serge has tecks!


----------



## GazOC

Anyone listen to The Rifles?


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> That's a very ignorant reply mate. You choose one out the 3 to pick at, listen to the album and get back to me. Please.
> 
> Rihanna, anna, anna, has made a career, eer, eer out of repetition, ition, ition.
> 
> Shut up and drive
> Umbrella
> Please don't stop the music.
> 
> Still sells records like McDonald's sell burgers :-(
> 
> Kasabian are a good band, not great, but very good. Have Blur and Oasis over them, like English bands of my time.


I just wasn't prepared to give my opinion on every video you posted, so I picked one to comment on. I will listen to an album, with an open mind and get back to you. :good

Also, I'm no fan of Oasis or Blur, immensely overrated in my opinion, but best leave that for another night - Rhodes is making his way to the ring. :good


----------



## Mandanda

May head over to ESB to troll the Polish community if Adamek loses and the national team go out.


----------



## Wallet

GazOC said:


> Anyone listen to The Rifles?


I used to, yeah.


----------



## Miguel2010

Dinamita said:


> I've been out with birds who have had kids before and never had grief with the kids, it's always been the exes.
> 
> Not sure what to think this time, the ex is alright, me and him know each other to nod to (if you like) and he's a really good dad.... though he's got little idea that me and her are likely to start seeing each other.
> 
> In this instance the kids are great, the ex is sound (for now) and I've known her parents since day dot.
> 
> I'll just have to see.


Good luck mate, hope it goes well for ya.......Kids do my head in, they are ok for half hour then that's enough!

If that doesn't pan out could end up awkward knowing the family etc.


----------



## Miguel2010

Anyone listen to house music???

Do any dj ing???

Love it melike, beatport baby!


----------



## Libertarian

Parent's are fine, mums always love me.

As do grandparents.... it's dads that I have grief with, though in this case we get on well and he'd be out-numbered 5-1 anyway even if we didn't.... plus the younger sister thinks I'm a 'G' too.


----------



## Miguel2010

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Melti...etending-to-be-Joleon-Lescott/247014052007873

Hahahaha fucking class!!!!!


----------



## Miguel2010

Dinamita said:


> Parent's are fine, mums always love me.
> 
> As do grandparents.... it's dads that I have grief with, though in this case we get on well and he'd be out-numbered 5-1 anyway even if we didn't.... plus the younger sister thinks I'm a 'G' too.


Seems ok mate, give her a bash.


----------



## Flea Man

@Holmes not really a fan of much recent music mate to be honest. Loved Oasis as a kid but as time has gone on I pretty much hate their music more than any other. Blur have aged better IMO.

Had 'Maverick A Strike' when or first came out as a kid. In retrospect, only two good songs IMO 'Sun Is Shining' and 'Even After All'.


----------



## Batkilt

@Holmes Rihanna hasn't made a career out of repetition - she's made a career using the theroy 'sex sells' and by her record label/management and stylists updating her look to keep her 'edgy' and 'unique' every few years.

She's utterly shite as a singer though. There's a reason all her popular songs don't feature her just straight up singing a ballad or just singing in general.

Plus I think she's a munter. And before anyone pulls the "you could do better mate? lol" stuff, whether Rihanna would or would not - the latter, obviously - find me attractive has no bearing on whether I find her attractive.


----------



## Roe

Rihanna was really hot a few years ago when she was a bit fatter before she got super famous. Now I agree, I don't think she's that good looking at all any more.


----------



## Batkilt

It's her facial features. Something about her nose puts me right off. But I agree, she looked better before she became a celebrity - as opposed to an "r'n'b" (I hate that the type of music is referred to as modern r'n'b) singer that was famous to a degree in the States pre-umbrella - and became extremely skinny. I dunno why most famous women are that skinny. I don't buy that it's all down to the stress of touring etc as their male counterparts rarely lose buckets of weight. There's something to be said for many fashion designers being homosexual men, and said fashion designers having much influence on what's "the look" and what's "attractive".


----------



## Mandanda

Rihanna was gorgeous a few years back IMO as Roe said, the slutty look and the drug and drink intake has taken it's toll her body isn't the same. She has a nice voice IMO, It's different and her music often changes genre's but now she just goes for full on slut mode and it's not something i like listening to. Sad really cos i think the Chris Brown stuff affected her mentally as well as physically.


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> Rihanna was really hot a few years ago when she was a bit fatter before she got super famous. Now I agree, I don't think she's that good looking at all any more.


She's too mainstream to be hot now.


----------



## icemax

Mandanda said:


> :good I thought there would be a name :lol:.
> 
> :lol: My dad had a bike a long time ago when i was just a lil-un but now it's public transport for us. Your right though would be real handy. Poxy day at the office today. Had a few bites but the river was running through and was very deep due to the rain over last week. I think i'll give it a week before my next outing further down thames.
> 
> 1-0 to the Thames..
> 
> But if i end up catching one these bad boys i'd be more then happy..:yep


Barbel?...in the Thames??


----------



## GazOC

The Batkilt said:


> Plus I think she's a munter. And before anyone pulls the "you could do better mate? lol" stuff, whether Rihanna would or would not - the latter, obviously - find me attractive has no bearing on whether I find her attractive.


I've never understood the "could you do better?" argument when rating fantasy women. The whole point is that they are being held to a higher standard than "normal" women, surely?


----------



## icemax

Holmes said:


> Speaking of Honda-90's, I once built a go-kart with my mate Matt. We did plan to use a moped engine from a salvage for its rev and rip qualities. Instead a worker pointed me towards this engine, 25 it was and it went straight in his tail. Anyway this engine got bolted to this go-kart which was made of box tubing and wheel barrow wheels. Semi auto engine that never cut out. You could wheel spin if you put engine into neutral and selected 1st gear whilst keeping hand on selector and revving. Nice wheel spin in the dusty ground on the wasteland by me. Oh the memories.


I had a good old CZ250 to fuck around with when I was 12 or 13....a commie outriders bike


----------



## Batkilt

GazOC said:


> I've never understood the "could you do better?" argument when rating fantasy women. The whole point is that they are being held to a higher standard than "normal" women, surely?


Aye, it doesn't make sense. Plus it only works if you a) accept that all famous women are attractive and b) have the exact same tastes as everyone else. If the latter were applicable there'd be no need for such fantasy discussion in the first place.


----------



## Mandanda

icemax said:


> Barbel?...in the Thames??


Yeah my dad caught his down Hampton Court, there in Thames :good.


----------



## Dave

Barbel are probably the most exciting fighters that i've ever fished for. They fight like champs and leave it all in the water, much respect for Barbels.


----------



## Mandanda

Had to laugh today got back to Hampton Court station, the elegant and upper class royal borough of Kingston and who's parked up in car park next to river and hundreds of yards away from Palace?. Three caravans full of Irish tinkers :rofl. Dunno why just cracked me up...


----------



## Batkilt

@Bajingo - Do you post on Bad Left Hook? I browse there and noticed your name a few times in the comments. Registered once to post a comment but never bothered. Find Scott Christ to be a bit of a tit and if I paid any real attention to most of what he posts I'd be arguing with him constantly.


----------



## icemax

I was born about 10 years too late.






Who said nuns couldn't be hot?


----------



## Bajingo

The Batkilt said:


> @Bajingo - Do you post on Bad Left Hook? I browse there and noticed your name a few times in the comments. Registered once to post a comment but never bothered. Find Scott Christ to be a bit of a tit and if I paid any real attention to most of what he posts I'd be arguing with him constantly.


Í have an account there, comment occasionally and I mean occasionally, like once or twice a week. I go there and the scene for news, mostly (if you thought ESB's forums are bad the scene's are on another level of shittiness. Again I have an account but hardly post)


----------



## Flea Man

I think Rihanna is a talentless moose and I'd love to see her get gunned down brutally.


----------



## Roe

Flea Man said:


> I think Rihanna is a talentless moose and I'd love to see her get gunned down brutally.


:rofl


----------



## dkos

Sidney Boquiren is a great reporter on the Japanese scene for Bad Left Hook, but unfortunately his articles are posted sporadically.


----------



## Batkilt

Bajingo said:


> Í have an account there, comment occasionally and I mean occasionally, like once or twice a week. I go there and the scene for news, mostly (if you thought ESB's forums are bad the scene's are on another level of shittiness. Again I have an account but hardly post)


I just noticed a few of your comments in recent months and thought I'd ask if it was you out of curiousity. I refrain from posting as a lot of the comments are, as you said, worse than ESB.



Flea Man said:


> I think Rihanna is a talentless moose and I'd love to see her get gunned down brutally.


Yeah, I second this. If Beyonce could also somehow be gunned down at the same time I'd be pretty happy. Well, for a Scotsman.


----------



## Batkilt

dkos said:


> Sidney Boquiren is a great reporter on the Japanese scene for Bad Left Hook, but unfortunately his articles are posted sporadically.


Yeah, very rarely. Scott Christ and Brent something or other - an MMA writer they use sometimes - are the worst offenders tbh.


----------



## GazOC

As Baj says, the forums on Scene are shocking.


----------



## dftaylor

Wallet said:


> She's too mainstream to be hot now.


I'd still fuck the absolute shit out of her.


----------



## Captain Freedom

I signed up and lasted about 2 days too much stuff attached to peoples names can also look like a massive circle jerk with that repping stuff. Haven't bothered looking at them in about 2 years though.


----------



## Batkilt

@dftaylor You're Scottish though, so that's not saying much.


----------



## dftaylor

The Batkilt said:


> @dftaylor You're Scottish though, so that's not saying much.


I have very high standards, believe you me. No dead people, no animals...


----------



## Batkilt

@dftaylor So you're saying 'no' to Michelle McManus on both counts then, aye?


----------



## icemax

dftaylor said:


> I'd still fuck the absolute shit out of her.


It would be like sticking your cock into a tub of firmed up lard.....for yorkshire puddings OK, but for everything else, get a fucking taste grip. That arse would over-power you, take your kids hostage even.....its fucking rank


----------



## GazOC

So not a RiRi fan then Ice?


----------



## Mandanda

Dave said:


> Barbel are probably the most exciting fighters that i've ever fished for. They fight like champs and leave it all in the water, much respect for Barbels.


Dave knows :deal.


----------



## Holmes

Flea Man said:


> @Holmes not really a fan of much recent music mate to be honest. Loved Oasis as a kid but as time has gone on I pretty much hate their music more than any other. Blur have aged better IMO.
> 
> Had 'Maverick A Strike' when or first came out as a kid. In retrospect, only two good songs IMO 'Sun Is Shining' and 'Even After All'.


Love is sweeter? Not a big fan of Finley but missus had him saved on the ipod, soothing beats by ole Finley. Check out the third vid, it compliments a sativa well 
















:hat


----------



## icemax

GazOC said:


> So not a RiRi fan then Ice?


I'd rather fuck myself.....Bit of a tall blonde person really


----------



## GazOC

icemax said:


> I'd rather fuck myself.....Bit of a tall blonde person really


I'm the opposite, like small brunettes. My mates the same as you, going out with what he (and she!!) considers a stunner. I can see how people would fins her attractive but...


----------



## icemax

GazOC said:


> I'm the opposite, like very, very small brunettes.


I can understand why 

Tall blondes just seem to have it, i don't know why. My Mrs is 5'10" and an absolute stunner....How the fuck I pulled something like that I don't know. She's 15 years younger than me and after 3 beautiful daughters I still don't understand how or why


----------



## Jay

icemax said:


> I can understand why
> 
> Tall blondes just seem to have it, i don't know why. My Mrs is 5'10" and an absolute stunner....How the fuck I pulled something like that I don't know. She's 15 years younger than me and after 3 beautiful daughters I still don't understand how or why


Are you rich?

Also, have you posted pics? Of her.


----------



## icemax

Supermanintights said:


> Are you rich?


It depends what you mean by "rich"



> Also, have you posted pics? Of her.


Hahahaha....she would kill me, truly. I've posted pics of me and a couple of my kids....I'm ugly, they're not ....do the maths


----------



## Twelvey

I can agree with anyone about rihanna having lost her edge, however anyone insulting beyonce can you please die? She is almost the complete women and just a beautiful human being and I've had a hard on over her since I could first get a hard on. I love her utterly and the only possible female better than her would be shakira with tits:damn


----------



## Flea Man

Shakira shits on Beyonce.


----------



## Lilo

Flea Man said:


> Shakira shits on Beyonce.


Pics or STFU.

Thats a bit kinky for my liking on 2nd thoughts.


----------



## Twelvey

Flea Man said:


> Shakira shits on Beyonce.


In my dreams she does :hey

Shakira _Moves_ in a way I find sexually attractive.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Flea Man said:


> Shakira shits on Beyonce.


:deal


----------



## Bryn

:hi: Alright lads?


----------



## Flea Man

@Bryn good afternoon Sir :hi:


----------



## Royal-T

Bryn said:


> Ah, I see. Nice to see you back anyways. :good
> 
> @Royal-T , I'll be in your neck of the woods tomorrow. Is there anywhere nice to eat in Reading, near the Madejski?


Sorry dude I've been in Dubrovnik the last week so I didn't see your post, please forgive me :|

Hope you enjoyed your visit to the Royal County and found your way around without my guidance.


----------



## Bryn

Royal-T said:


> Sorry dude I've been in Dubrovnik the last week so I didn't see your post, please forgive me :|
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your visit to the Royal County and found your way around without my guidance.


Consider yourself forgiven. :good

We ended up eating somewhere absolutely shite, I had to walk for 20 minutes to get there and then ended up have a sausage roll with chips and beans as that all they had on offer. atsch Shambles.

Apart from that it was alright though. :good


----------



## 1st Contact

:hi: What Up Choi, What Have I missed?? :think


----------



## Royal-T

Bryn said:


> Consider yourself forgiven. :good
> 
> We ended up eating somewhere absolutely shite, I had to walk for 20 minutes to get there and then ended up have a sausage roll with chips and beans as that all they had on offer. atsch Shambles.
> 
> Apart from that it was alright though. :good


Where did you go, please don't tell me you went into Whitley for lunch :yikes

If you stuck around near the Madejski there is fuck all beyond the usual franchises at the retail park and the very expensive Madejski Hotel restaurant. You can only find decent food in the town centre or Caversham.


----------



## Bryn

Royal-T said:


> Where did you go, please don't tell me you went into Whitley for lunch :yikes
> 
> If you stuck around near the Madejski there is fuck all beyond the usual franchises at the retail park and the very expensive Madejski Hotel restaurant. You can only find decent food in the town centre or Caversham.


I went over to the Cisco building for lunch, apparently their canteen was amazing and was fairly close to where I had my meeting. Whoever said it was amazing has very low standards, it was like school canteen food.


----------



## Royal-T

Bryn said:


> I went over to the Cisco building for lunch, apparently their canteen was amazing and was fairly close to where I had my meeting. Whoever said it was amazing has very low standards, it was like school canteen food.


There is only one place where canteen food would be good and that is Waitrose. To be honest unless you are on some serious £££££ you would have struggled to find anything better than what you found, that part of town is Dull I would never go there for anything other than Football, if you come again unless you have an hour and a half for lunch my advice would be to bring sandwiches rather than waste your money on crap food.


----------



## Bryn

Royal-T said:


> There is only one place where canteen food would be good and that is Waitrose. To be honest unless you are on some serious £££££ you would have struggled to find anything better than what you found, that part of town is Dull I would never go there for anything other than Football, if you come again unless you have an hour and a half for lunch my advice would be to bring sandwiches rather than waste your money on crap food.


Noted. :good

Next time its either my own sandwiches or a Burger King from Reading services.

Gotta head up my Mrs' parents house to drop off her old man's Fathers day stuff. Nightmare. Hoping to limit it to no more than an hour.


----------



## Flea Man

@1st Contact fuck all mate  How's you? :hi:


----------



## wrimc

Anybody here have experience with online retail. Complete novice here how much money would it take and what sort of level of computing expertise would I need to set up an online retail website that looks something like this: http://www.igadgetry.co.uk/ ?


----------



## dkos

It depends on what area you target for your business, as to what the total cost would be. You don't want to go into a market that is saturated; choose a niche to focus on and go on from there. 

Anyone with a basic knowledge of HTML (and, from my own experience, you can learn it on-the-fly as you go) can set up a professional-looking website these days. So your outlay for this would only be £30-50 tops. Just make sure to pick a UK host for your site; avoid the 'unlimited hosting space' types that are out there (again, from past experiences). I had no problems with HostXNow when I used them. 

Your outlay on stock could of course be a big amount of money, at least initially. For example, the last thing you want to do is set up shop and start promoting your business with just 3-5 items available - it would just make it look like an unprofessional outfit. However, have a look into drop shipping businesses. You don't have to bulk buy and hold stock with drop shipping. You sell something on your site, you give the order to the drop shipper, and they take care of the rest. 

Marketing is the most important aspect with an online business to start with. You choose something like 'iPod accessories', then you would have to spend £0,000s to get the site onto page one of Google, for example. As mentioned above, choose a niche, and you can get onto page one with your own initiative.

Edit: As for the site you used as an example, that is made using Magento, a popular and free e-commerce software package. Anyone could knock something similar up in a couple of hours :thumbsup


----------



## 1st Contact

Flea Man said:


> @1st Contact fuck all mate  How's you? :hi:


 @Flea Man I'm good, just been busy with work..... How are you mate??


----------



## wrimc

dkos said:


> It depends on what area you target for your business, as to what the total cost would be. You don't want to go into a market that is saturated; choose a niche to focus on and go on from there.
> 
> Anyone with a basic knowledge of HTML (and, from my own experience, you can learn it on-the-fly as you go) can set up a professional-looking website these days. So your outlay for this would only be £30-50 tops. Just make sure to pick a UK host for your site; avoid the 'unlimited hosting space' types that are out there (again, from past experiences). I had no problems with HostXNow when I used them.
> 
> Your outlay on stock could of course be a big amount of money, at least initially. For example, the last thing you want to do is set up shop and start promoting your business with just 3-5 items available - it would just make it look like an unprofessional outfit. However, have a look into drop shipping businesses. You don't have to bulk buy and hold stock with drop shipping. You sell something on your site, you give the order to the drop shipper, and they take care of the rest.
> 
> Marketing is the most important aspect with an online business to start with. You choose something like 'iPod accessories', then you would have to spend £0,000s to get the site onto page one of Google, for example. As mentioned above, choose a niche, and you can get onto page one with your own initiative.
> 
> Edit: As for the site you used as an example, that is made using Magento, a popular and free e-commerce software package. Anyone could knock something similar up in a couple of hours :thumbsup


Really appreciate the response Kos. In terms of stock advertising etc its all very much in the development stage at the moment and i'm trying a few things out as to potential avenues I could go down. The real problem is that I dont have the foggiest about these kind of sites. How much its costs to run how easy it is to update. Ive noticed there are a fair few sites offering hosting and a template type of format for x amount per month but wouldn't know what is good or what is value for money.

Its something I really need to research and look into properly as I am very much at the preliminary stages. For what I'm thinking speed of being able to create the site and ability to update relatively easily would be important.


----------



## Flea Man

@1st Contact I'm as good as ever mate, glad most of us made it over here :good


----------



## dkos

wrimc said:


> Really appreciate the response Kos. In terms of stock advertising etc its all very much in the development stage at the moment and i'm trying a few things out as to potential avenues I could go down. The real problem is that I dont have the foggiest about these kind of sites. How much its costs to run how easy it is to update. Ive noticed there are a fair few sites offering hosting and a template type of format for x amount per month but wouldn't know what is good or what is value for money.
> 
> Its something I really need to research and look into properly as I am very much at the preliminary stages. For what I'm thinking speed of being able to create the site and ability to update relatively easily would be important.


Initially, you'd only have to start with the cheapest hosting plan offered by a provider, because you're not going to be generating loads of traffic to begin with and you won't need a massive amount of space for your uploaded files. These start off at something like £2.50 a month, so very reasonable.

Most hosting sites these days have a cPanel for you when you set up a site. From here you can create emails, check site statistics etc. The most important aspect of the cPanel is the ability to download software, as it only takes a couple of clicks to install something like Wordpress or Magento.

There are also plenty of free or premium templates available to download or purchase, which you can see via this link:

http://designmodo.com/magento-templates-e-commerce/

From the link, you'll also see the exact same free template that is being used by the site you used as an example :yep

Obviously it depends on what template/s you like as to how much you'd be willing to spend on one (if necessary). You could also pay a contractor to do any tweaks for you if you're not comfortable with editing the HTML.

On the cheap end, setting up the site should only cost about £50 at the maximum.

And trust me, it's not hard to set up a website these days. If I can do it, then pretty much anyone can


----------



## Twelvey

The article on punching technique on the front page is a great read. Was it Teeto who wrote it? Excellent work :good


----------



## Grant

Dinamita said:


> Has anyone ever started seeing a bird who's married (albeit recently separated) with kids?
> 
> If so, how did it go...


Yeah. She was 40, I was 24.

Went great for 5 years, she loved football and sex so it was win - win. Kids were great too. The daughter was 15 and I used to take her to loads of Cardiff away games on the rough coaches and the boys treated her like a princess - she loved it.

The 12 yo boy, not so much.

Problem was, it was never gonna go anywhere cos of the age difference. So in truth, I wasted 5 years and wpuld have them back tomorrow. If I could go back to the day we first started, and not, I would in a flash.

Weird thing is, since coming out of the relationship, I have pulled LOADS of girls younger than me. It's weird. Knocking off a 19 year old at the mo.

Is it my brain compensating?

Best advice I could offer, is dont waste time :good


----------



## Holmes

Sup Choi? What a fight Lee v JCC Jr, didn't think JCC could take out a challenger like that. Still think Serge will stop him. Hope to God that the fight is made and comes off


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Sup Choi? What a fight Lee v JCC Jr, didn't think JCC could take out a challenger like that. Still think Serge will stop him. Hope to God that the fight is made and comes off


I'm unsure with it, part of me thinks Martinez should stop him, but im not too sure, JCC is huge, and Macklin did cause Serg a few problems, will be an interesting fight !


----------



## Bryn

12downfor10 said:


> The article on punching technique on the front page is a great read. Was it Teeto who wrote it? Excellent work :good


It really is very good, nice one @Teeto :good


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm unsure with it, part of me thinks Martinez should stop him, but im not too sure, JCC is huge, and Macklin did cause Serg a few problems, will be an interesting fight !


I don't think JCC Jr has fought anybody who can hit as quickly and powerfully as Serge and from angles he won't be used to. I just see him being dropped as he comes to work on the inside.

Macklin did do well but I think Serge wasn't at his best or close to it. Just fought in second gear and closed the show when he saw fit.

JCC v Macklin is a marketable fight too. Could defo see that happening if they avoid Serge.


----------



## Libertarian

Grant said:


> Yeah. She was 40, I was 24.
> 
> Went great for 5 years, she loved football and sex so it was win - win. Kids were great too. The daughter was 15 and I used to take her to loads of Cardiff away games on the rough coaches and the boys treated her like a princess - she loved it.
> 
> The 12 yo boy, not so much.
> 
> Problem was, it was never gonna go anywhere cos of the age difference. So in truth, I wasted 5 years and wpuld have them back tomorrow. If I could go back to the day we first started, and not, I would in a flash.
> 
> Weird thing is, since coming out of the relationship, I have pulled LOADS of girls younger than me. It's weird. Knocking off a 19 year old at the mo.
> 
> Is it my brain compensating?
> 
> Best advice I could offer, is dont waste time :good


Big age gap there :yikes

Mine in this instance would be like 3 weeks :lol:

I've always been able to pull younger birds, especially over the last couple of years they've all been 20-22ish, and I'm 26.

I think it's because they don't think lads their own age are mature enough and prefer to just bum about, earn enough to pay the rent and have a few beers at the weekend etc.... rather than someone who wants to do more.

These days most of the better birds my age have either been snapped up or are just a pain in the arse and not worth the hassle.

Saying that most birds I've been out with have been in relationships at the time I started seeing them anyway, so 'taken' doesn't really apply.


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> It really is very good, nice one @Teeto :good


thanks lads, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Vano-irons

Afternoon choi.

My grandad won fuck all on the lottery. Sorry Brett


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> Afternoon choi.
> 
> My grandad won fuck all on the lottery. Sorry Brett


But I take it your Nan is home though?

Thanks for the gesture anyway :good


----------



## Vano-irons

Noonaldinho said:


> But I take it your Nan is home though?
> 
> Thanks for the gesture anyway :good


Not yet mate. Been a bit of a complication. They damaged a nerve in her tongue so she won't be able to eat for 3 months. They also want her to have radiotherapy every day for 6 bloody weeks which sucks for her. But they seem to have got rid of the cancer which is good. Thanks for asking :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> Not yet mate. Been a bit of a complication. They damaged a nerve in her tongue so she won't be able to eat for 3 months. They also want her to have radiotherapy every day for 6 bloody weeks which sucks for her. But they seem to have got rid of the cancer which is good. Thanks for asking :good


Blimey, hope all goes well mate !!


----------



## SimonTemplar

wrimc said:


> Anybody here have experience with online retail. Complete novice here how much money would it take and what sort of level of computing expertise would I need to set up an online retail website that looks something like this: http://www.igadgetry.co.uk/ ?


It seems that you are getting good advice from others, and I am a little late to this, but to add one thought: I have set up websites using 1&1 Internet, we have a couple running at the moment, and I would certainly recommend them. I am far from a computer genius, but I was able to compile and go live with both website without needing recourse to the helpdesk. The fee starts at something like £21 for the year and the setup is generally very flexible. I am shortly setting up another website and we won't hesitate to use them again, the interface is pretty idiot-proof, I have basically no computing expertise yet it all works for me. So thought I'd throw the name into the mix.



Holmes said:


> Sup Choi? What a fight Lee v JCC Jr, didn't think JCC could take out a challenger like that. Still think Serge will stop him. Hope to God that the fight is made and comes off


Agreed, it was a fun fight but I said on the other thread that I find Lee robotic and I stand by that, I still wouldn't put JCC at the top of the tree. Hopefully, though, this performance has given JCC and his team the confidence to go through with the 15/9 date with Martinez. I'd be with you in backing Martinez, although should be a good fight.


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> Big age gap there :yikes
> 
> Mine in this instance would be like 3 weeks :lol:
> 
> I've always been able to pull younger birds, especially over the last couple of years they've all been 20-22ish, and I'm 26.
> 
> I think it's because they don't think lads their own age are mature enough and prefer to just bum about, earn enough to pay the rent and have a few beers at the weekend etc.... rather than someone who wants to do more.
> 
> These days most of the better birds my age have either been snapped up or are just a pain in the arse and not worth the hassle.
> 
> Saying that most birds I've been out with have been in relationships at the time I started seeing them anyway, so 'taken' doesn't really apply.


That bottom line :-(

Hate the game, not the player...


----------



## Holmes

SimonTemplar said:


> Agreed, it was a fun fight but I said on the other thread that I find Lee robotic and I stand by that, I still wouldn't put JCC at the top of the tree. Hopefully, though, this performance has given JCC and his team the confidence to go through with the 15/9 date with Martinez. I'd be with you in backing Martinez, although should be a good fight.


I actually think hes not in the top 5 myself, his title was given to him in fairness. Still, vert happy he won that and has big fights ahead of him.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Holmes said:


> I actually think hes not in the top 5 myself, his title was given to him in fairness. Still, vert happy he won that and has big fights ahead of him.


Completely agree about the title part, yes. I like JCC but he shouldn't have the belt I agree. That's why I'm so pleased that the Martinez fight seems to be getting made. I'd probably have him in my top five, though, that's harsh imho :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Can you name 5 who should be ranked higher? @Holmes


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: This is jokes..

__
https://flic.kr/p/5597588518


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mandanda said:


> :lol: This is jokes..
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5597588518


:lol: Very good


----------



## Lunny

:lol: The local news just had some boxing from Newcastle. Witter and Brook visited there and they described it as 'British champion Junior Witter and sparring partner Kel Brook'


----------



## Holmes

SimonTemplar said:


> Completely agree about the title part, yes. I like JCC but he shouldn't have the belt I agree. That's why I'm so pleased that the Martinez fight seems to be getting made. I'd probably have him in my top five, though, that's harsh imho :lol:





Wallet said:


> Can you name 5 who should be ranked higher? @Holmes


I'd have Martinez, Geale, Sturm, Pirog and Macklin. Golovkin could get in there too, those are the names that come into my head. JCC could break into it but at present I don't think he's in top 5. I had him lose to Molina and his massive wins come to guys like Duddy and Lee whom wouldn't beat Barker imo. I just think he's been handled well and I don't feel that I know enough about him, which is a mad statement for all the fights he's had. But just like his old man you have to dismiss the fat to find the meat. Let's hope we get some meat instead of processed meat if you get my Teddy Atlas speak.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Just turned on the Twenty 20 cricket, some poor lad Tom Maynard who plays for Surrey got hit by a train last night and died, only 23, crazy.


----------



## Mandanda

May he RIP..


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> I'd have Martinez, Geale, Sturm, Pirog and Macklin. Golovkin could get in there too, those are the names that come into my head. JCC could break into it but at present I don't think he's in top 5. I had him lose to Molina and his massive wins come to guys like Duddy and Lee whom wouldn't beat Barker imo. I just think he's been handled well and I don't feel that I know enough about him, which is a mad statement for all the fights he's had. But just like his old man you have to dismiss the fat to find the meat. Let's hope we get some meat instead of processed meat if you get my Teddy Atlas speak.


Looking at those top names, I think I'd have him at #3 behind Martinez and Sturm.

Geale's only win of note is Sylvester, who was past his best and never particularly good even then. 
Pirog's stand out win is that of an unproven prospect. 
Macklin put up decent performances against Sturm and Sergio, but hasn't really got a win above euro-level. 
Sturm's the only one that I could put above him, and that's if you're of the opinion that he beat Macklin.

While Chavez has nothing spectacular, he's got a few decent wins in Lee, Rubio and Zbik. I'm not going to discredit him for the Molina fights too much. They're over 6 years ago now, and Molina has proven himself to be a very handy fighter since.


----------



## widdy

im not used to a boxing forum and no khan fans,i can't take the piss,you lot know to much about boxing to take the piss,i miss laz(im fucking joking)


----------



## Chatty

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Just turned on the Twenty 20 cricket, some poor lad Tom Maynard who plays for Surrey got hit by a train last night and died, only 23, crazy.


RIP any idea what happened, did he collapse on the track or something?

Cant imagine many scenarios were you end up getting hit by a train


----------



## Chatty

Lunny said:


> :lol: The local news just had some boxing from Newcastle. Witter and Brook visited there and they described it as 'British champion Junior Witter and sparring partner Kel Brook'


The TTW/NE news or whatever it's called now is seriously shit, I been on a few times and the questions they asked me each time were pathetic. Think they got their journo degrees free in the cornflakes.


----------



## Mandanda

widdy said:


> im not used to a boxing forum and no khan fans,i can't take the piss,you lot know to much about boxing to take the piss,i miss laz(im fucking joking)


When i venture over to the otherside and see that Build up thread all those Khan pics i'm thankful to come back on here and not see it :lol:.


----------



## Chatty

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-18492564

Article about Maynards death


----------



## dftaylor

Wallet said:


> Looking at those top names, I think I'd have him at #3 behind Martinez and Sturm.
> 
> Geale's only win of note is Sylvester, who was past his best and never particularly good even then.
> Pirog's stand out win is that of an unproven prospect.
> Macklin put up decent performances against Sturm and Sergio, but hasn't really got a win above euro-level.
> Sturm's the only one that I could put above him, and that's if you're of the opinion that he beat Macklin.
> 
> While Chavez has nothing spectacular, he's got a few decent wins in Lee, Rubio and Zbik. I'm not going to discredit him for the Molina fights too much. They're over 6 years ago now, and Molina has proven himself to be a very handy fighter since.


Chavez is hard to judge. The matchmaking recently has all been guys who can't match him for physical strength, and Lee had already been stopped by the utterly average Vera. That doesn't dismiss the excellent performance, but the old issues were still there to some degree - slow to start, lacking skills, reliant on size and strength to get to his opponents. He did continue his focus on putting shots together, was very accurate with what he threw (helped by Lee's inept defence), and chose his punches well. There were some nice moves to cut the ring down, but again he was helped by Lee's lack of thought in the ring.

I didn't expect a KO, but that was a striking finish.


----------



## widdy

Mandanda said:


> When i venture over to the otherside and see that Build up thread all those Khan pics i'm thankful to come back on here and not see it :lol:.


thats what got me thinking about it,i read the last 2 pages of the build up and felt a bit sick


----------



## Mandanda

chatty said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-18492564
> 
> Article about Maynards death


That's 15 minutes from me that station and i wondered why the district line was taking ages to run from Wimbledon. Sad stuff..


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mandanda said:


> When i venture over to the otherside and see that Build up thread all those Khan pics i'm thankful to come back on here and not see it :lol:.


Being fair to Laz he has improved massively over the last 12-18 months, he does actually venture into non Khan threads now, and accepts Amir for his flaws, although ultimately still loves him dearly :lol:


----------



## Mandanda

widdy said:


> thats what got me thinking about it,i read the last 2 pages of the build up and felt a bit sick


:lol: His poses agitate me, He's a proper dinlow the kid.


----------



## Mandanda

Noonaldinho said:


> Being fair to Laz he has improved massively over the last 12-18 months, he does actually venture into non Khan threads now, and accepts Amir for his flaws, although ultimately still loves him dearly :lol:


:lol: Yeah he still slips back into fanboy mode, Rico's good normally when talking about Khan.


----------



## widdy

Noonaldinho said:


> Being fair to Laz he has improved massively over the last 12-18 months, he does actually venture into non Khan threads now, and accepts Amir for his flaws, although ultimately still loves him dearly :lol:


i know,he actually watchers other fighters as well,he just has this OCD over khan,its proper man love


----------



## widdy

Mandanda said:


> :lol: His poses agitate me, He's a proper dinlow the kid.


proper dinlow(new word to me,im not street)


----------



## widdy

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Yeah he still slips back into fanboy mode, Rico's good normally when talking about Khan.


rico is a good lad,darni is a dick though


----------



## Mandanda

widdy said:


> proper dinlow(new word to me,im not street)


:lol: means soppy idiot Widdy :good.


widdy said:


> rico is a good lad,darni is a dick though


:lol: Yeah Darni's a mentalist, Can imagine he's got a shrine in his room dedicated to Khan..


----------



## widdy

Mandanda said:


> :lol: *means soppy idiot* Widdy :good.
> 
> :lol: Yeah Darni's a mentalist, Can imagine he's got a shrine in his room dedicated to Khan..


:yep i can think of worse names for him :think:smug


----------



## SimonTemplar

widdy said:


> im not used to a boxing forum and no khan fans,i can't take the piss,you lot know to much about boxing to take the piss,i miss laz(im fucking joking)


You could lobby the powers that be to create one generic account which could be used by one existing member per week in addition to their own account. In the generic account they are only allowed to post pro-Khan babbel, the more over the top the better, and that would then give you someone to mock, and us some exchanges to laugh at.


----------



## Chatty

Maybes this forum does need some less knowledgable posters on it. I think all the best posters have been picked up from ESB but because most people here have good knowledge about boxing its just means everybody is pretty much agreeing with anything and there is a bit less debate.

its a thin line to play though by bringing unknowledgable posters over and bringing dipsticks over though.


----------



## SimonTemplar

chatty said:


> Maybes this forum does need some less knowledgable posters on it. I think all the best posters have been picked up from ESB but because most people here have good knowledge about boxing its just means everybody is pretty much agreeing with anything and there is a bit less debate.
> 
> its a thin line to play though by bringing unknowledgable posters over and bringing dipsticks over though.


Maybe we have a weekly lottery, and the winner has to post like a complete eejit until the following week's draw? It would spice things up a bit. We could keep the result of the lottery a secret, so only the winner would know that they were posting nonsense on purpose, which would add another layer of mockery to it.


----------



## Bajingo

chatty said:


> Maybes this forum does need some less knowledgable posters on it. I think all the best posters have been picked up from ESB but because most people here have good knowledge about boxing its just means everybody is pretty much agreeing with anything and there is a bit less debate.
> 
> its a thin line to play though by bringing unknowledgable posters over and bringing dipsticks over though.


I don't think everyone's agreeing with each other, just look at any of @dftaylor's posts and there will be someone disagreeing with him. :yep

Knowledgeable debate is great and that's what the forum has mostly been so far. People who perhaps don't know a lot about the sport but are willing to learn and debate things are great too, and the site needs them. Ignorant pricks, whether it's Khan fans or anyone else are the sort of people we shouldn't be encouraging to post here.


----------



## Chatty

Bajingo said:


> I don't think everyone's agreeing with each other, just look at any of @dftaylor's posts and there will be someone disagreeing with him. :yep
> 
> Knowledgeable debate is great and that's what the forum has mostly been so far. People who perhaps don't know a lot about the sport but are willing to learn and debate things are great too, and the site needs them. Ignorant pricks, whether it's Khan fans or anyone else are the sort of people we shouldn't be encouraging to post here.


Yeah that's what I mean, trying to get some sensible people who are looking to learn and have some good insight despite not being completely clued up on the sport may bring something extra to the forum but they need to be careful between distinguishing those from trolls and morons


----------



## MagicMan

Any decent offers on TV about at the minute lads? Mines given up the ghost despite only being about 4 years old atsch

Something under £500 would be preferable


----------



## SimonTemplar

MagicMan said:


> Any decent offers on TV about at the minute lads? Mines given up the ghost despite only being about 4 years old atsch
> 
> Something under £500 would be preferable


Not sure what you're after, I just do a bit of gaming and watch films with Mrs Templar, mostly, but we just bought a 40'' HD-ready Toshiba on Amazon for £320, gets good reviews on there for everything except the sound quality, which is awful. Many on there advise just buying an amp, so I did that when I bought the television, was a further £35 or so, so it stands me £355 all in and we're very happy with it. Often a good way of getting a cheap tv is to buy one with rubbish speakers and just boost it. Thought I'd throw it in there, £355 still feels like a bargain for what it is and we've had it a few weeks without it blowing up or anything.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Not sure what you're after, I just do a bit of gaming and watch films with Mrs Templar, mostly, but we just bought a 40'' HD-ready Toshiba on Amazon for £320, gets good reviews on there for everything except the sound quality, which is awful. Many on there advise just buying an amp, so I did that when I bought the television, was a further £35 or so, so it stands me £355 all in and we're very happy with it. Often a good way of getting a cheap tv is to buy one with rubbish speakers and just boost it. Thought I'd throw it in there, £355 still feels like a bargain for what it is and we've had it a few weeks without it blowing up or anything.


Is that the new 40" you got for your yacht, or is that for your study? :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

MagicMan said:


> Any decent offers on TV about at the minute lads? Mines given up the ghost despite only being about 4 years old atsch
> 
> Something under £500 would be preferable


I always find Richer Sounds the best for deals

http://www.richersounds.com/products/home-cinema/lcd-and-plasma/all-tvs#1


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Is that the new 40" you got for your yacht, or is that for your study? :think


:lol: Ouch!! It's for our family room, Bryn. Given the size of our children and the fact that we live in the middle of nowhere so babysitters are pretty thin on the ground we thought it worth trying to get a decent size screen and sound to compensate just a little for our comparitive lack of cinema trips. We're not all young bucks like you, Bryn.

Speaking of young bucks, who is that spiv with the guitar in your latest avatar? I tried to PM you but was not permitted to as your housekeeping is up to the usual standards... not quite sure how that works for the Nations Cup..?

And lest anyone else think that you speak from a position of knowledge, there is no yacht!!


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: Ouch!! It's for our family room, Bryn. Given the size of our children and the fact that we live in the middle of nowhere so babysitters are pretty thin on the ground we thought it worth trying to get a decent size screen and sound to compensate just a little for our comparitive lack of cinema trips. We're not all young bucks like you, Bryn.
> 
> Speaking of young bucks, who is that spiv with the guitar in your latest avatar? I tried to PM you but was not permitted to as your housekeeping is up to the usual standards... not quite sure how that works for the Nations Cup..?
> 
> And lest anyone else think that you speak from a position of knowledge, there is no yacht!!


I know your game, Templar, parading around here with your 40" screen and Royal Thames Yacht Club membership. Chuckling with your friends over a glass of Dom. Romane Conti 1997, regaling them with stories of how you've "mixed it with the destitute", mocking their music and calling them "spivs."

You make me sick.


----------



## Bryn

I've cleared out my inbox, by the way. I didn't realise that it only allows a paltry 50 messages.


----------



## Twelvey

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: Ouch!! It's for our family room, Bryn. Given the size of our children and the fact that we live in the middle of nowhere so babysitters are pretty thin on the ground we thought it worth trying to get a decent size screen and sound to compensate just a little for our comparitive lack of cinema trips. We're not all young bucks like you, Bryn.
> 
> Speaking of young bucks, who is that spiv with the guitar in your latest avatar? I tried to PM you but was not permitted to as your housekeeping is up to the usual standards... not quite sure how that works for the Nations Cup..?
> 
> And lest anyone else think that you speak from a position of knowledge, there is no yacht!!


I've bought an amp to go with my Samsung flat screen and that's worked a treat for the last year without breaking at all :good

You and Strike having an Argument would be the most grammatically correct, well balanced and eloquent debate to ever take place online :lol:


----------



## Barry Manilow

Bryn said:


> I've cleared out my inbox, by the way. I didn't realise that it only allows a paltry 50 messages.


That should be 100 messages now, my love.


----------



## Bajingo

You should give Bryn unlimited messages in his inbox really.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

WAR ENGLAND!!!


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I know your game, Templar, parading around here with your 40" screen and Royal Thames Yacht Club membership. Chuckling with your friends over a glass of Dom. Romane Conti 1997, regaling them with stories of how you've "mixed it with the destitute", mocking their music and calling them "spivs."
> 
> You make me sick.


:lol: you're a wag, Bryn, hilarious stuff. But ftr I prefer white to red.

And I can't help noticing that you actually ducked the question - you do _know _the identity of the impressive credit to the community and all-round pillar of society (better, Bryn?) to grace your latest avatar, I take it?



Bryn said:


> I've cleared out my inbox, by the way. I didn't realise that it only allows a paltry 50 messages.


I like how it is the system that is at fault, rather than your own abject housekeeping skills.



12downfor10 said:


> I've bought an amp to go with my Samsung flat screen and that's worked a treat for the last year without breaking at all :good


Great minds think alike! We're going to put surround sound in when we have finished a few jobs around the house. :good



12downfor10 said:


> You and Strike having an Argument would be the most grammatically correct, well balanced and eloquent debate to ever take place online :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: Generally even when I disagree with someone, I just can't see the point of being unpleasant about it. Unless they have crossed a partticular line, of course. I can't say that I have ever had an exchange with Strike, but he sounds like a man of great taste and discernment, so I'm afraid that I can't see us ever coming to blows.



BoxingAnalyst said:


> WAR ENGLAND!!!


Indeed, and isn't Shevchenko supposed to be 50-50 at best to be fit?


----------



## Bryn

Barry Manilow said:


> That should be 100 messages now, my love.


Well thank you very much. :good



Bajingo said:


> You should give Bryn unlimited messages in his inbox really.


I certainly need them with all the "PM Bryn" shenanigans. Even the site owner and mods have been at it. :-(



SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: you're a wag, Bryn, hilarious stuff. But ftr I prefer white to red.
> 
> And I can't help noticing that you actually ducked the question - you do _know _the identity of the impressive credit to the community and all-round pillar of society (better, Bryn?) to grace your latest avatar, I take it?
> 
> I like how it is the system that is at fault, rather than your own abject housekeeping skills.
> 
> Great minds think alike! We're going to put surround sound in when we have finished a few jobs around the house. :good
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Generally even when I disagree with someone, I just can't see the point of being unpleasant about it. Unless they have crossed a partticular line, of course. I can't say that I have ever had an exchange with Strike, but he sounds like a man of great taste and discernment, so I'm afraid that I can't see us ever coming to blows.
> 
> Indeed, and isn't Shevchenko supposed to be 50-50 at best to be fit?


It's Alex Turner from Arctic Monkeys, Simon. :horse


----------



## Flea Man

@Holmes Jr>Geale all day every day IMO.


----------



## dftaylor

Bajingo said:


> I don't think everyone's agreeing with each other, just look at any of @dftaylor's posts and there will be someone disagreeing with him. :yep
> 
> Knowledgeable debate is great and that's what the forum has mostly been so far. People who perhaps don't know a lot about the sport but are willing to learn and debate things are great too, and the site needs them. Ignorant pricks, whether it's Khan fans or anyone else are the sort of people we shouldn't be encouraging to post here.


You'll find I'm disagreeing with them actually.


----------



## Vano-irons

DFT is always wrong. Perhaps it's because he doesn't drink while watching boxing. In short, he is a bad Scotsman!


----------



## Flea Man

@dftaylor is one of my favourite posters. People just can't deal with the logic he lays down.


----------



## dftaylor

Vano-irons said:


> DFT is always wrong. Perhaps it's because he doesn't drink while watching boxing. In short, he is a bad Scotsman!


Bad Scotsman, naughty Scotsman.


----------



## dftaylor

Flea Man said:


> @dftaylor is one of my favourite posters. People just can't deal with the logic he lays down.


*blushes*


----------



## Flea Man

@dftaylor Obviously I have a similarly lofty assessment of my own opinions


----------



## Bryn

@DrMo How come you never post in the Choi these days? Too good for us? :-(


----------



## Bryn

I used to absolutely love this advert, used to spend hours trying emulate Ronaldo down the park.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Gerrard was different class tonight, Parker and Terry were commited as always.

This is what Frimpong just posted on his twitter :rofl


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl:rofl Terry and Lescott were rock solid at the back. Two men who shag there team mates wives. That's the team spirit these men bring!. Rio wouldn't do that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl Terry and Lescott were rock solid at the back. Two men who shag there team mates wives. That's the team spirit these men bring!. Rio wouldn't do that.


:lol: :deal


----------



## DrMo

Bryn said:


> @DrMo How come you never post in the Choi these days? Too good for us? :-(


:hi: Bryn

I wasnt a regular poster in the old Choi tbf, not spending as much time on here/esb anymore

Ive tried sending you PMs but it wouldnt work :-(


----------



## Bryn

DrMo said:


> :hi: Bryn
> 
> I wasnt a regular poster in the old Choi tbf, not spending as much time on here/esb anymore
> 
> Ive tried sending you PMs but it wouldnt work :-(


My PM's were disabled on ESB, but you can send me one on here. :good

Good to see you about anyways, what happened on the work front after?


----------



## Vano-irons

Oooh England! I wonder! I just bloody wonder!


----------



## icemax

Vano-irons said:


> Oooh England! I wonder! I just bloody wonder!


Its the first time in a major tournament that I can remember us ever getting the rub of the green....it generally goes down to a dodgy penalty against us, or someone gets sent off for accidently standing on an opposition players groin


----------



## Holmes

Flea Man said:


> @Holmes Jr>Geale all day every day IMO.


Golvokin?

I had trouble choosing Geale and Golvokin. Like I said, have trouble deciphering the ability of JCC with the fights he's had. I have him out the top 5, maybe argument for 5th if i'm being harsh but no higher, I can't have that.


----------



## Holmes

Hey guys, Prof Nutt absolutely dispelled the parliamentry opposition to cannabis today. Of course he wasn't greeted with positivity, Teresa May literally want's to make me cry in frustartion.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2...iser-penalties

In short professors, yes the guys that study 8+ years to qualify and then experiment and test everyday with judgements we accept, yet cannabis is given the swift hand in ignorance. Teresa May has no scientific foundation for her argument other than personal negative opinion, she forces the drug to stay underground and wastes prison spaces that could be spent giving peado's longer jail sentences (guy in walsall got 3 years for raping a 12 year old girl, wrecks her life and her families), I can't help but feel failed.

If a professor who has studied that field for years and writes a detailed report on the subject it should be given stock, not be dismissed in sheer ignorance. How on fucking earth is this a democracy? I mean why teh fuck don't we have a fairly made documentary on prime-time tv about it and get some facts out there with Alcohol comparisons and have vote. I'm all for measures but I feel Dispensaries/Coffeeshops are the way forward, has to be.


----------



## icemax

Holmes said:


> Hey guys, Prof Nutt absolutely dispelled the parliamentry opposition to cannabis today. Of course he wasn't greeted with positivity, Teresa May literally want's to make me cry in frustartion.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2...iser-penalties
> 
> In short professors, yes the guys that study 8+ years to qualify and then experiment and test everyday with judgements we accept, yet cannabis is given the swift hand in ignorance. Teresa May has no scientific foundation for her argument other than personal negative opinion, she forces the drug to stay underground and wastes prison spaces that could be spent giving peado's longer jail sentences (guy in walsall got 3 years for raping a 12 year old girl, wrecks her life and her families), I can't help but feel failed.
> 
> If a professor who has studied that field for years and writes a detailed report on the subject it should be given stock, not be dismissed in sheer ignorance. How on fucking earth is this a democracy? I mean why teh fuck don't we have a fairly made documentary on prime-time tv about it and get some facts out there with Alcohol comparisons and have vote. I'm all for measures but I feel Dispensaries/Coffeeshops are the way forward, has to be.


The problem with any opinionated scientific argument is that some olther equally qualified professional can come along and give a diametrically opposed argument.


----------



## Flea Man

@Holmes Golovkin>Geale as well


----------



## SimonTemplar

Holmes said:


> Hey guys, Prof Nutt absolutely dispelled the parliamentry opposition to cannabis today. Of course he wasn't greeted with positivity, Teresa May literally want's to make me cry in frustartion.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2...iser-penalties
> 
> In short professors, yes the guys that study 8+ years to qualify and then experiment and test everyday with judgements we accept, yet cannabis is given the swift hand in ignorance. Teresa May has no scientific foundation for her argument other than personal negative opinion, she forces the drug to stay underground and wastes prison spaces that could be spent giving peado's longer jail sentences (guy in walsall got 3 years for raping a 12 year old girl, wrecks her life and her families), I can't help but feel failed.
> 
> If a professor who has studied that field for years and writes a detailed report on the subject it should be given stock, not be dismissed in sheer ignorance. How on fucking earth is this a democracy? I mean why teh fuck don't we have a fairly made documentary on prime-time tv about it and get some facts out there with Alcohol comparisons and have vote. I'm all for measures but I feel Dispensaries/Coffeeshops are the way forward, has to be.


I agree with you, but did you see the piece a couple of weeks ago about the Dutch? They are cracking down on Amsterdam coffee shops, restricting the amount various people - including tourists - can buy, so unfortunately I don't think that any EU Government will make any pro-Class C moves until they see how the Dutch efforts in the other direction play out. Which is ridiculous, but a fact of modern EU politics, unfortunately.


----------



## biglads

SimonTemplar said:


> I agree with you, but did you see the piece a couple of weeks ago about the Dutch? They are cracking down on Amsterdam coffee shops, restricting the amount various people - including tourists - can buy, so unfortunately I don't think that any EU Government will make any pro-Class C moves until they see how the Dutch efforts in the other direction play out. Which is ridiculous, but a fact of modern EU politics, unfortunately.


I think that has more to do with the nuttier of the right wingers in the current Dutch coalition government, although they may be out on their ear soon.


----------



## Chatty

Holmes said:


> Hey guys, Prof Nutt absolutely dispelled the parliamentry opposition to cannabis today. Of course he wasn't greeted with positivity, Teresa May literally want's to make me cry in frustartion.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2...iser-penalties
> 
> In short professors, yes the guys that study 8+ years to qualify and then experiment and test everyday with judgements we accept, yet cannabis is given the swift hand in ignorance. Teresa May has no scientific foundation for her argument other than personal negative opinion, she forces the drug to stay underground and wastes prison spaces that could be spent giving peado's longer jail sentences (guy in walsall got 3 years for raping a 12 year old girl, wrecks her life and her families), I can't help but feel failed.
> 
> If a professor who has studied that field for years and writes a detailed report on the subject it should be given stock, not be dismissed in sheer ignorance. How on fucking earth is this a democracy? I mean why teh fuck don't we have a fairly made documentary on prime-time tv about it and get some facts out there with Alcohol comparisons and have vote. I'm all for measures but I feel Dispensaries/Coffeeshops are the way forward, has to be.


They should legalise all drugs (some under medical guidance of course), it would save money, reduce crime rates, reduce death rates etc - just generally better all round but the government are to scared to backtrack on 50 years of propagander they have been feeding the world


----------



## SimonTemplar

biglads said:


> I think that has more to do with the nuttier of the right wingers in the current Dutch coalition government, although they may be out on their ear soon.


Quite right, it is down to their(possibly fleeting) influence, but my point was that this now the policy of an EU Government, notwithstanding the fact that the policy in question appears to have stemmed from a minority interest within that Government. There is an unwritten rule in Whitehall and among other EU members states that they do not openly make structural policy decisions in some areas of policy - including law enforcement issues which have an international/cross-border ramification - during the 'honeymoon period' following other member states having legislated within the same policy area. So the likely position is that HMG will sit back and see how Holland plays out for a while before doing anything. Apologies for not being clearer in my original post.


----------



## SimonTemplar

chatty said:


> They should legalise all drugs (some under medical guidance of course), it would save money, reduce crime rates, reduce death rates etc - just generally better all round but the government are to scared to backtrack on 50 years of propagander they have been feeding the world


I see where you are coming from, but studies have consistently persuaded successive governments that the healthcare and social cost of people who can't handle their addiction, coupled with the fact that many end up with an addiction that prevents them from even hoping to maintain a legitimate career that could fund their habit, which inevitably leads a percentage of those to turn to crime, not to mention the various negative impact issues surrounding 'problem users' mean that full legalization is nowhere near happening. Some of the harder drugs are very addictive and tough to absorb into mainstream society. At the softer end of the scale, I agree with you.


----------



## Wallet

Why am I struggling to picture Mr. Templar puffing on a joint? :conf


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> Why am I struggling to picture Mr. Templar puffing on a joint? :conf


:lol: That's not quite the aspect of this business that provided the experience that enables me to speak with some insight.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Why am I struggling to picture Mr. Templar puffing on a joint? :conf


Simon does have a tendency to ramble, a trait I adore, Simon, by the way, before you get all bent out of shape on me. This is a trait shared with resident stoners (and coincidently mods!) @Pabby and @Flea Man. Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but I'm sure that SimonTemplar is some kind of drugs baron with a penchant for the 'erb. How else could he afford his 40" TV'S and expensive mooring fee's for his yacht? :think


----------



## Flea Man

@Bryn seems that @SimonTemplar needs to relax with a doob after a hard day being the baddest mo'fo on the planet :yep


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> @Bryn seems that @SimonTemplar needs to relax with a doob after a hard day being the baddest mo'fo on the planet :yep


:yep I imagine it's quite stressful being a soldier of fortune as well as a drugs baron and world renowned womaniser.


----------



## Flea Man

:lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :yep I imagine it's quite stressful being a soldier of fortune as well as a drugs baron and world renowned womaniser.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm not sure where the whole womaniser part crept in, but I have to hold my hands up and say guilty as charged - I do have a slight tendency to ramble that does creep in just occasionally. I do what I can to keep the wheat/chaff ratio respectable, but basically I need to employ a good copy editor.

But @Bryn and @Flea Man you have made me chuckle heartily.


----------



## Holmes

SimonTemplar said:


> I agree with you, but did you see the piece a couple of weeks ago about the Dutch? They are cracking down on Amsterdam coffee shops, restricting the amount various people - including tourists - can buy, so unfortunately I don't think that any EU Government will make any pro-Class C moves until they see how the Dutch efforts in the other direction play out. Which is ridiculous, but a fact of modern EU politics, unfortunately.


Holland has a problem with this tourist ban before they even start. Discrimination. In Holland (much the same as anywhere in E.U) a law applies to a born citizen as an immigrant be it drink driving, theft, rape or possession. A public house will sell you a pint of beer (or 500ml as our brother's in Europe are served) to a tourist as they would a local. What's the problem with Cannabis? Afterall its still a sale, what's good for the dutch is good for everyone else no?

What's really happening is Holland bowing to Belgium and Germany. Both countries aren't keen on Hollands tolerance to Cannabis and both countries suffer from importation of the 'drug'. What is happening is dealers are selling kilos on the black market and its working its way down to both countries and their police have blamed the coffeshops. Now this is where its proven to a faulted argument, over the counter you can only buy 5g at a time. So you'd have to make 200 purchases over the counter (not allowed) to get your kilo. Proof its bollocks in short. However coffeeshops in Maastricht and Breda are being forced to close.

Fact of the matter is this. The 'drug' is being imported because there's a demand. If it was legalised it would be controlled and put people into jobs, it would take the money from the black market and put it into the labour market. Gangs would be forced to look elsewhere to make their crust and punters would be safer with purchasing I.e safe environment to buy from without risk of being robbed by dealer, no crushed glass in buds which emulates thc.

If a prostitute is offered two choices;
1) a room with a camera and safety alarm, a security guard only meters away.
2) fornication is cars/alleyways with no security, no alarm and at risk of being assaultee and raped.
Obviously option 1 is popular choice hence the RLD. Now why is cannabis turning towards option 2 when its been near enough in option 1 in ages. Shutting coffeeshops won't halt trade, it instead directs it to the street instead of shops. No tax is paid on the street let's remember so they are fucking themselves over and the hundreds of hotels, bars, restaurants etc that all make their money from tourists.

Cannabis is here to stay, let's not forget its been here millions of years. Prohibition serves to help nobody but gangs who drive up prices. How anybody can argue otherwise really baffles me.

I personally think the law will be overturned, I have spoken to a few mates out there whom all share the same opinion as mine and the word is that Amsterdam will ignore the law.

Still no deaths attributed to cannabis usage, only last week was the anniversary of John Firkin, a fella that lived over the road from my Nan. A piss artist who died on the job believe it or not. Keep hearing health being brought into the equation, if health was so important then why are **** sold? We have a problem with obesity, especially in kids yet McDonald's advertise all day with Happy Meals and Big Macs etc. Hypocrites and self serving ones too.

Google CLEAR guys.


----------



## Jay

Holmes said:


> Holland has a problem with this tourist ban before they even start. Discrimination. In Holland (much the same as anywhere in E.U) a law applies to a born citizen as an immigrant be it drink driving, theft, rape or possession. A public house will sell you a pint of beer (or 500ml as our brother's in Europe are served) to a tourist as they would a local. What's the problem with Cannabis? Afterall its still a sale, what's good for the dutch is good for everyone else no?
> 
> What's really happening is Holland bowing to Belgium and Germany. Both countries aren't keen on Hollands tolerance to Cannabis and both countries suffer from importation of the 'drug'. What is happening is dealers are selling kilos on the black market and its working its way down to both countries and their police have blamed the coffeshops. Now this is where its proven to a faulted argument, over the counter you can only buy 5g at a time. So you'd have to make 200 purchases over the counter (not allowed) to get your kilo. Proof its bollocks in short. However coffeeshops in Maastricht and Breda are being forced to close.
> 
> Fact of the matter is this. The 'drug' is being imported because there's a demand. If it was legalised it would be controlled and put people into jobs, it would take the money from the black market and put it into the labour market. Gangs would be forced to look elsewhere to make their crust and punters would be safer with purchasing I.e safe environment to buy from without risk of being robbed by dealer, no crushed glass in buds which emulates thc.
> 
> If a prostitute is offered two choices;
> 1) a room with a camera and safety alarm, a security guard only meters away.
> 2) fornication is cars/alleyways with no security, no alarm and at risk of being assaultee and raped.
> Obviously option 1 is popular choice hence the RLD. Now why is cannabis turning towards option 2 when its been near enough in option 1 in ages. Shutting coffeeshops won't halt trade, it instead directs it to the street instead of shops. No tax is paid on the street let's remember so they are fucking themselves over and the hundreds of hotels, bars, restaurants etc that all make their money from tourists.
> 
> Cannabis is here to stay, let's not forget its been here millions of years. Prohibition serves to help nobody but gangs who drive up prices. How anybody can argue otherwise really baffles me.
> 
> I personally think the law will be overturned, I have spoken to a few mates out there whom all share the same opinion as mine and the word is that Amsterdam will ignore the law.
> 
> Still no deaths attributed to cannabis usage, only last week was the anniversary of John Firkin, a fella that lived over the road from my Nan. A piss artist who died on the job believe it or not. Keep hearing health being brought into the equation, if health was so important then why are **** sold? We have a problem with obesity, especially in kids yet McDonald's advertise all day with Happy Meals and Big Macs etc. Hypocrites and self serving ones too.
> 
> Google CLEAR guys.


What happened to:



Holmes said:


> To put my point across quickly I will be brief


----------



## Holmes

Supermanintights said:


> What happened to:


Went on a rant fella, I must find myself a platform to spread the word. They keep putting up skittles and CLEAR will keep knocking them down.

Gordon Brown requested a report into Cannabis, one was made and the advisor sacked. Now why ask for a report if your already set against something.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Bryn - I suppose the reason for the steep decrease in length of my posts over the last few months has become obvious then.:yep
@Jim Bowen said he'd teach me how to roll properly, alas that information hasn't been forthcoming.:-( I'd like to say I've given up due to financial/health reasons, but I think subconsciously it's due to the fact I'd routinely embarrass myself when having to roll by my lonesome.


----------



## wrimc

@SimonTemplar @dkos Sorry for the slow reply but thankyou for the info regarding online retail sites been a great help. Been busy with family commitments past couple of days but will be seriously looking into things the next few days. :good


----------



## antcull

Green is a shit drug, delighted I've managed to give that shit up (give up buying it anyway :yep)

People that say it's harmless are morons. All the London cunts have ruined the weights down south anyway now. :-( You get people trying to charge a tenner for a gram nowadays, fuck dealers :deal.


----------



## antcull

Pabby said:


> @Bryn - I suppose the reason for the steep decrease in length of my posts over the last few months has become obvious then.:yep
> @Jim Bowen said he'd teach me how to roll properly, alas that information hasn't been forthcoming.:-( I'd like to say I've given up due to financial/health reasons, but I think subconsciously it's due to the fact I'd routinely embarrass myself when having to roll by my lonesome.


You don't even deserve to smoke if you can't even roll yourself a proper joint. :-(


----------



## Holmes

antcull said:


> Green is a shit drug, delighted I've managed to give that shit up (give up buying it anyway :yep)
> 
> People that say it's harmless are morons. All the London cunts have ruined the weights down south anyway now. :-( You get people trying to charge a tenner for a gram nowadays, fuck dealers :deal.


Firstly, that's a broad comment to say green is a shit drug. A sativa is completely different to indica. A deep flowering haze like a Mexican landrace will get your fucking head spinning. A typical Afghanistani indica (cheese ancestor) just mongs you. I can see why the monger buzz isn't popular but the uplifting sativas are a win. Get some Ice-Hash of that and your smashed, your brain because inquisitive to the smallest of things and thoughts are wanderings of enlightenment.

It's not harmless, everything has faults. The argument is that are the faults enough to criminalise it in comparison to Alcohol? It's not imo, but that's the problem, opinion. Let's deal with facts. Any argument to debate its isn't given a fair hearing and a lot of misunderstanding people get to rule on its fate, yet don't have the knowledge to rule correctly. Imo a fresh report and investigation must be done, its findings must be discussed among industry experts and its findings heeded in full. A fresh set of rules/laws be written up as consequence. No media or parliamentry pressure, just a ruling shakeup that's based on facts and common sense.


----------



## Holmes

Pabby said:


> @Bryn - I suppose the reason for the steep decrease in length of my posts over the last few months has become obvious then.:yep
> @Jim Bowen said he'd teach me how to roll properly, alas that information hasn't been forthcoming.:-( I'd like to say I've given up due to financial/health reasons, but I think subconsciously it's due to the fact I'd routinely embarrass myself when having to roll by my lonesome.


Which Rizla you use?

The trick is the twist the Rizla as you roll. It comes with practise, best training comes by smoking more


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: I can imagine Pab's j's being rolled to size of a cigar. You lot smoking solids or grass?. My dad's given up thankfully but as Antcull said it's expensive down here and hard work to get hold of decent stuff cos most kids are on that nutty skunk now :-(.


----------



## Holmes

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I can imagine Pab's j's being rolled to size of a cigar. You lot smoking solids or grass?.


Grass, I'm smoking a strain called Sharksbreath at the moment and some g-13 haze. Sent via Belgium and bought in Utrecht.

Solids my way wouldn't be wished on my enemy. Taste like fucking diesel (route of transport) and would give an aspirin an headache. Horrible, horrible stuff. Saying that, its my smoke of choice if top quality. Lebanese hash being my preference, a nice long mellow buzz, perfect for chilling with music. Hash + Marley = Winning.


----------



## Mandanda

Holmes said:


> I'm smoking a strain called Sharksbreath at the moment and some g-13 haze. Sent via Belgium and bought in Utrecht.


:lol: Worth bringing in?. Sounds the nuts.


----------



## Holmes

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Worth bringing in?. Sounds the nuts.


Google them for a proper description but yeah they are the bollocks mate. I pay 7 euro for sharksbreath and 9 for the haze, my Dad is a painter and works out there. I send him money and he waits until he visits my auntie (his sister, lives in Brussels, uncle contracted there) and he sends it in the post.

Rules are; low odour strains, no more than 10g a letter, never send via recorded and always put under someone elses name. If a parcel is intercepted you get a letter from customs saying you have a parcel to collect, give them a call. If ignored they assume its wrong person as they can't prove you knew what the parcel was.

Most people I know do it now. They go to dam, buy half oz, jump on train to Genk and send it off. Finsih trip and be greeted with a present to Theo Cuppier, the Greek fella  A good day out in Belgium too, a few pals go for the smoke and strong beer. Traditional ale get to togethers are in Belgium, drab place unless you go to cities though. Irish centre in Brussels is a top night out.


----------



## Bryn

Marijuana is a gateway drug, I see it every day, just get down the corner shop and pick up 8 cans of Carling. Much better buzz, cheaper and most importantly - completely legal and not at al morally questionable.


----------



## dftaylor

Bryn said:


> Marijuana is a gateway drug, I see it every day, just get down the corner shop and pick up 8 cans of Carling. Much better buzz, cheaper and most importantly - completely legal and not at al morally questionable.


As long as you don't beat your wife/lady/pet up after. Maybe that's just a Scottish thing.


----------



## Flea Man

Pet :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> @Bryn - I suppose the reason for the steep decrease in length of my posts over the last few months has become obvious then.:yep
> @Jim Bowen said he'd teach me how to roll properly, alas that information hasn't been forthcoming.:-( I'd like to say I've given up due to financial/health reasons, but I think subconsciously it's due to the fact I'd routinely embarrass myself when having to roll by my lonesome.


That's why they invented king size Rizla. :conf

...or do you still struggle with only one skin?


----------



## Bryn

Check out the ESB Choi. :happy

What the fuck happened there? :think


----------



## sg-85

Hi all, 

1st post here at CHB, was a frequent reader/occasional poster over at ESB but whatever the fuck happened to cause the creation of CHB is seriously their loss. The british forum over there is like a graveyard now without you guys. 

But anyway, looks like this is where the action is so i fely inclined to tag along!


----------



## Bryn

sg-85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1st post here at CHB, was a frequent reader/occasional poster over at ESB but whatever the fuck happened to cause the creation of CHB is seriously their loss. The british forum over there is like a graveyard now without you guys.
> 
> But anyway, looks like this is where the action is so i fely inclined to tag along!


Welcome. :hi:

You had the Union Jack gloves avatar, right?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Welcome. :hi:
> 
> You had the Union Jack gloves avatar, right?


No.

That was sud2002.


----------



## sg-85

Yeah sorry, not me. I had an old screenshot of knockoutkings as mine. 

Anyway, onwards and upwards. Think the turning point was seeing the boxing on tv thread was no longer being updated, so im chuffed to see its moved to its new home! Good work so far on the site.


----------



## Mandanda

Welcome sg :good, :lol: I see ESB's Choi is reviving the old guard.


----------



## Bajingo

@Bryn Re: my ESB post, the last time there was a breakaway from there they unbanned people and gave us 007, seems like they are trying the same thing to get people to go back there.


----------



## Wallet

sg-85 said:


> Think the turning point was seeing the boxing on tv thread was no longer being updated, so im chuffed to see its moved to its new home!


Glad to see that worked. It will be interesting to see how long the thread lasts.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> No.
> 
> That was sud2002.


Ah, 'course it was. :good



sg-85 said:


> Yeah sorry, not me. I had an old screenshot of knockoutkings as mine.
> 
> Anyway, onwards and upwards. Think the turning point was seeing the boxing on tv thread was no longer being updated, so im chuffed to see its moved to its new home! Good work so far on the site.


Good to have you onboard anyways.



Bajingo said:


> @Bryn Re: my ESB post, the last time there was a breakaway from there they unbanned people and gave us 007, seems like they are trying the same thing to get people to go back there.


I check back in every now and then, the only reason I knew my account was unbanned was because I went to ESB in Chrome rather than Firefox and it automatically logged me in as '_jono_', so I thought, "I wonder...." and then tried my 'Bryn' account.

I'm not going back though, but nice to know my old accounts are still active if I see something I want to post about on there.


----------



## Roe

My Roe account on ESB actually got deleted so I can't even log in at all :|


----------



## Holmes

@Bill

Remember how I mooted Holt to West Ham when he was at 2-1, fave to go to Villa at time. He's been cut to 1-5!

He's agreed terms and Norwich trying to dig heels in. It's a deal done imo.

RVP done medical for Juventus and City and City pulling out apparently. Not happy with his joints (Neuritis or summat). Want to decrease numbers and therefore exposure if move goes wrong. Moved on to target and he's likely to move to Juventus if any at all now. Hoping the hammers seal Holt asap cos I have 50 on that.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Marijuana is a gateway drug, I see it every day, just get down the corner shop and pick up 8 cans of Carling. Much better buzz, cheaper and most importantly - completely legal and not at al morally questionable.


Does wonders for your liver, raises blood pressure and contains 250 odd calories a pint, 8 cans takes up 2/3 of your daily intake do therefore your more likely to pile on weight.

Let's forget the amount of people who get addicted to it, suffer heart attacks and have liver poisoning.

Gateway drug is a myth. I smoke weed yet have never took Heroin or Crack. If your gonna do drugs then your gonna do drugs. Smoking a j won't suddenly make you pursue buzz of crack. People just blame weed for their downfall, its easy to blame because of all the hysteria about the herb.

A car if drove too quickly and recklessly will kill me. I like cars because they get me from a to b and allow me to be fully independent. I once had a petrol scooter, if I have a crash in my car is it the svooters fault for being a gateway method of transport? Or is it my fault for driving like a twat?. People always wanna blame stuff when really the problem is them, of course denial is easy and blame always goes elsewhere before blaming ones-self.

Just my opinion


----------



## Chatty

I'll revisit the drug thing in a minute - was about to post a reply yesterday but got sidetracked by the bairn.

Anyway today has been a canny morning, got my paypal account sorted out so I payed up for the Bivins biography which i can't wait to get hold of. I got a parcel full of books for the bairn I had sent for months ago and forgot about so he is over the moon and got my first giro sent through which shows how bullshit this country is because I'm not over £100 better off than when I was working 50 hours a week.

Shit day tomorrow though as the bairn has to go in for an operation but the doc says he should be able to leave the hospital the same day so that would be cool.


----------



## sg-85

Holmes said:


> Does wonders for your liver, raises blood pressure and contains 250 odd calories a pint, 8 cans takes up 2/3 of your daily intake do therefore your more likely to pile on weight.
> 
> Let's forget the amount of people who get addicted to it, suffer heart attacks and have liver poisoning.
> 
> Gateway drug is a myth. I smoke weed yet have never took Heroin or Crack. If your gonna do drugs then your gonna do drugs. Smoking a j won't suddenly make you pursue buzz of crack. People just blame weed for their downfall, its easy to blame because of all the hysteria about the herb.
> 
> A car if drove yoi quickly and recklessly will kill me. I like cars because they get me from a to b and allow me to be fully independent. I once had a petrol scooter, if I have a crash in my car is it the svooters fault for being a gateway method of transport? Or is it my fault for driving like a twat?. People always wanna blame stuff when really the problem is them, of course denial is easy and blame always goes elsewhere before blaming ones-self.
> 
> Just my opinion


Seconded.

Started blazing aged 14, never done anything else other than drink. Now im age 27, dont have that same urge to want to smoke weed like how i used to in my late teens/early 20's. I bought a 8th about 2 months ago, and ive probably had 2 doobies out of it.

The only thing i want to do is make sure i head back to the dam before Jan next year before the proposed weedpass comes into force.


----------



## Holmes

sg-85 said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Started blazing aged 14, never done anything else other than drink. Now im age 27, dont have that same urge to want to smoke weed like how i used to in my late teens/early 20's. I bought a 8th about 2 months ago, and ive probably had 2 doobies out of it.
> 
> The only thing i want to do is make sure i head back to the dam before Jan next year before the proposed weedpass comes into force.


Don't dare talk sense. You should be a smackhead by now. Was it your tough childhood, broken home, bullied or were you just searching because of the emptyness in your life. Do you cut yourself? Do you steal from your mother? Do you go without food to pay for your vice?

Aaaah fuck the cliches, enjoy the herb and blaze up. Anything is dangerous in the hands of the weak. Moderation is what is needed. Btw, not been in any bother since I smoked regularly and had 3 promotions at work and saving house deposit which will be finished in Feb. When i didnt smoke and drank I got in fights and life was a mess. Go figure.


----------



## Chatty

Re: Drugs discussion.

Personally I don't do drugs, I used to when I was younger but I'm a far bigger fan of alcohol. Anyway i watched a few documentaries on whether drugs should be legalised and it just seemed to make much more sense than the current system.

1) They spent over a billion pound a year on drug crackdowns with only a 1% success rate. One of the main problems is that people in this country aren't bothered about the consequences as the punishments for possession or dealing are pretty pathetic. In many ways a lot of dealers have a lot more to gain than to lose. If it was to be legalised it probably wouldn't make any difference to the number of users and the death by drugs rate wouldn't likely be affected that much either.

2) Drugs would be safer if they if they were produced by pharmaceutical companies rather than drug dealers who put whatever they want in it to maximise their profits. It would also reduce the amount of people who would use local dealers as they would be able to buy from cafe's/chemist etc as opposed to some dodgy fellow down the street.

3) The government could tax it - not great for users but a bonus for them.

4) The medical profession would benefit as they would improve their knowledge of drugs and could therefore improve how they deal with overdoses, long term affects of drugs, addictions etc.

5) Crime would be down as the police would not have to spend a lot of time chasing after harmless drug users and could focus more on harder crimes.

6) Instead of making addicts pariahs it would inspire a lot of them to get help, they would be able to get help easier which would reduce mental health risks (furthering) and desperation crime.

There's just a few to mull over for now. Obviously hard drugs would have to be on a prescription basis and with users agreeing to some sort of help program be that counselling or helping them get clean.

It would be touchy as well because their will be casualties and people would likely blame legalising drugs despite the fact that the casualty rate would hardly change. Users are going to use whether it be legal or illegal. I think since the drug law changes in Portugal that the drug use stats changed for the better and the crime rate dropped as well which is good signs that they are doing it right.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Holmes said:


> It comes with practise


I think that was my problem, I could never be arsed to do it myself so when the time came where I _had_ to do it I didn't know what the fuck I was doing.:lol:

I'm just generally terrible when it comes to doing something practical with my hands, numerous limbs were nearly lost from a range of saws in the Technology room back in my school days.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Just noticed that the Prizefighter RBR here had 245 more posts than the ESB equivalent, not bad. Even better when you see that a few of the posts over there were from @Vano-irons giving this place some subliminal advertisement.:lol:

Just have to get some non-Brits now, we've kind of stagnated now around 310-330 members lately(hard to tell how many exactly what with all of Trout Mask's alts). It'd be cool if we could break into the top 10-12 boxing sites at some point in the near future, even if it is a bit of an unrealistic ambition.


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> Do you cut yourself?


 @Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Twat. :lol:


----------



## Holmes

Pabby said:


> I think that was my problem, I could never be arsed to do it myself so when the time came where I _had_ to do it I didn't know what the fuck I was doing.:lol:
> 
> I'm just generally terrible when it comes to doing something practical with my hands, numerous limbs were nearly lost from a range of saws in the Technology room back in my school days.


:lol:

First up mate go and bu yourself some Rizla, for a noob I'd recommend Blue kingsize (king l's come with practise, you have to walk before you run, kingsize are better than regs). Practise rolling with baccy and then move to herb later. That way you lose no herb practising and it won't cost the earth. You could smoking mix thinking about it, yet a cheaper alternative to practise with.

Once you master the roll you can then worry about taste. For me I hate think Rizla like green, I can deal with blue but not a fan. So for me I like Silver or Blacks, until you can roll well avoid these cos they will rip on you. That's a bastard when that happens and its your last stuff, like stepping in dog shit feeling.

If you persist with laziness I recommend a rolling machine. It will damage your street rep/swag but gets the job done :good


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> @Bryn


I had the resident emo in mind when I wrote that :lol:

You don't miss a trick mate, class


----------



## Vano-irons

@Pabby glad you liked the advertisement :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Pabby said:


> Just noticed that the Prizefighter RBR here had 245 more posts than the ESB equivalent, not bad. Even better when you see that a few of the posts over there were from @Vano-irons giving this place some subliminal advertisement.:lol:


The Brit forum, that is.

The Yanks went mad for Prizefighter last night.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Holmes said:


> It will damage your street rep/swag but gets the job done :good


:lol: God forbid.

I'll bear the advice in mind in the event that I do get back on it, which I probably will when I go back into college. 'Preciated.:good



Wallet said:


> The Brit forum, that is.


''Equivalent''

We can't really compare CHB to the general forum yet anyways, but having a significantly busier RBR than the second biggest(I think) boxing sub-forum on the 4th biggest boxing website ain't bad. Especially considering that this place is only just under a month old(I think).


----------



## sg-85

Pabby said:


> I think that was my problem, I could never be arsed to do it myself so when the time came where I _had_ to do it I didn't know what the fuck I was doing.:lol:
> 
> I'm just generally terrible when it comes to doing something practical with my hands, numerous limbs were nearly lost from a range of saws in the Technology room back in my school days.


May not be conventional, but have you tried the 'table-roll' technique? Basically instead of doing the 1st flick where you're holding both ends of the skins, press it down on a flat surface and roll it over that way, then pick it up and lick & stick it. Eventually you'll get used to how to flick it, shaping it correctly, not having the damn roach fall out, then you'll be sorted... thats how i learnt anyway. But then i also had a motto "if it sticks, its smoke-able". :hat


----------



## Wickio

Does anyone know what the cheap £30 tickets are like at the Motorpoint Arena in Sheffield for the Brook fight? Thinking of taking a bird but no point shelling out on expensive tickets when she'll probably be whinging all night.


----------



## dkos

:yikes


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> :yikes


Brutal.

How did you do the CHB watermark? :think


----------



## Mandanda

Picks up local newspaper to see one lad i coached (tried to..) sent down for murder in a botched drug deal. Hope his younger bro walks away from gang stuff before he follows him...


----------



## Wallet

Mandanda said:


> Picks up local newspaper to see one lad i coached (tried to..) sent down for murder in a botched drug deal. Hope his younger bro walks away from gang stuff before he follows him...


Marijuana... :-(


----------



## Jay

Pabby said:


> We can't really compare CHB to the general forum yet anyways, but having a significantly busier RBR than the second biggest(I think) boxing sub-forum on the 4th biggest boxing website ain't bad. Especially considering that this place is only just under a month old(I think).


You've been involved since day 1, you're a mod of this place and you're not even sure how old this place is? :-(

Guys, I think a new mod position will be available very soon at this rate.. :conf

ESB is actually the forum with the highest traffic, even if it is the 4th biggest by Alexa Ranking.

And for anyone wondering about CHB - Here are some of the latest stats as of close of play yesterday:



Analytics said:


> *1,962 people visited this site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Visits:* *13,821*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unique Visitors:* *1,962*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pageviews:* *361,475*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pages / Visit:* *26.15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avg. Visit Duration:* *00:31:04*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bounce Rate:* *10.45%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *% New Visits:* *14.20%*
> ​


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Marijuana... :-(


:-( I know.


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> Brutal.
> 
> How did you do the CHB watermark? :think


Placed it on a video beforehand :good


----------



## Mandanda

Wallet said:


> Marijuana... :-(


:lol:

I can't say i'm shocked by this but sad none the less.

http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...ers_found_guilty_of_murdering_Mahad_Mohammed/


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> Placed it on a video beforehand :good


:thumbsup Ah, cool. That's one you did yourself then?


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> :thumbsup Ah, cool. That's one you did yourself then?


Yeah mate.

I did tell you how I made them GIF's before; you know, when you were mocking me for them not showing up...:-(


----------



## Miguel2010

Just heard that Cleverly is fighting this cunt.....*Robin Krasniqi

*​http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=334763&cat=boxer

Another padded record cunt.


----------



## Wallet

Miguel2010 said:


> Just heard that Cleverly is fighting this cunt.....*Robin Krasniqi
> 
> *​http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=334763&cat=boxer
> 
> Another padded record cunt.


I don't think he is mate. That's who he was meant to fight last time before he pulled out.


----------



## Lunny

Supermanintights said:


> You've been involved since day 1, you're a mod of this place and you're not even sure how old this place is? :-(
> 
> Guys, I think a new mod position will be available very soon at this rate.. :conf


Thin ice @Pabby


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Just heard that Cleverly is fighting this cunt.....*Robin Krasniqi
> 
> *​http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=334763&cat=boxer
> 
> Another padded record cunt.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> Yeah mate.
> 
> I did tell you how I made them GIF's before; you know, when you were mocking me for them not showing up...:-(


Aye, I remember. :yep

I don't think they had watermarks on though.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> Thin ice @Pabby


I'm here to mod at a grass roots level and look good tbg, not partake in these memory tests.


----------



## Roe

Did Sky just make up that Roy Jones has retired? :think

Ed Robinson mentioned it on Ringside but nobody else seems to have mentioned it or even talked about it.


----------



## Miguel2010

Wallet said:


> I don't think he is mate. That's who he was meant to fight last time before he pulled out.


Hes fucking shit...Bet he fights some cunt worse.


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> :yikes


:yikes indeed. Who's that?


----------



## Wallet

Like a mini Ishida...


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> :yikes indeed. Who's that?


All is revealed in the Japanese boxing thread on the General :yep:good


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> I'm here to mod at a grass roots level and look good tbg, not partake in these memory tests.


:lol: Modding from a grass roots level is the way forwards tbg.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Any of the Choi regulars been to Prague :think

Thinking of maybe going with the missus in August


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> :lol: Modding from a grass roots level is the way forwards tbg.


Word, nurture posters that could potentially mod in the future laa. As the youngest mod it's pretty much my responsibility to plan for the eventual departure of all you old swaggots.

I just want Sports to come back, tbg...........:-(

EDIT: Forgot about tagging there. @ScouseLeader - come back and stop trying to act like you're some kind of Don on ESB now, G.


----------



## GazOC

Roe said:


> Did Sky just make up that Roy Jones has retired? :think
> 
> Ed Robinson mentioned it on Ringside but nobody else seems to have mentioned it or even talked about it.


Probably sums up how irrelevant his career has been in the greater scheme of things for the last few years.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Probably sums up how irrelevant his career has been in the greater scheme of things for the last few years.


NO, Roy Jones is fighting Kostexki next weekend in Poland


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> NO, Roy Jones is fighting Kostexki next weekend in Poland


So he is! Still, his career HAS been pointless for years now.


----------



## Roe

No he's not. Apparently Kostecki has been jailed..



> According to various Polish sources, Dawid "Gypsy" Kostecki (39-1, 25 KOs), who was scheduled to take on legendary Roy Jones Jr. (55-8 (40 KOs) at Atlast Arena in Lodz on June 30, is now out of the fight. Kostecki has recently been found guilty in an organized crime and was sentenced to two and a half years in jail. According to local authorities, the boxer was the head of a nationwide gang of pimps. He had also been charged with drug possession, but these charges were later dropped.
> 
> "According to various Polish sources, Dawid "Gypsy" Kostecki (39-1, 25 KOs), who was scheduled to take on legendary Roy Jones Jr. (55-8 (40 KOs) at Atlast Arena in Lodz on June 30, is now out of the fight. Kostecki has recently been found guilty in an organized crime and was sentenced to two and a half years in jail. According to local authorities, the boxer was the head of a nationwide gang of pimps. He had also been charged with drug possession, but these charges were later dropped."
> 
> "Somebody wanted to prevent this event from happening and to prevent me from winning big on the international scene. It would have been a major night for me and for Polish professional boxing as a whole. It will never happen", posted Kostecki via the obe of social networks through his friends. "I hope the truth will eventually come out, and all of you will know exactly what has happened with me in reality. Somebody wants to rule me out".
> 
> Kostecki will be reportedly (source- Tomasz Babilonski) replaced by undefeated former BBU International light heavyweight champion Pawel Glazewski (17-0 (4 KOs), who has victories over capable Doudou Ngumbu and Matthew Barney in his recent fights. He is ranked #9 by the WBC.


http://www.boxingscene.com/kostecki-sentenced-out-roy-jones-fight-glazewski---54175


----------



## Flea Man

Speaking of Roy Jones-esque sad sights to see, well today I'm :happy Fedor just blitzed Pedro Rizzo, now a can really, in violent fashion.


----------



## GazOC

Boxrec falling down on the job, the fight is still listed.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mexican_LP said:


> cameron vs Wilson or something like that, its on last page of thread cheers


I get the feeling team Mexico's captain can't be arsed tonight :lol:


----------



## 084

had bait of a funny week mate, and haven't had much chance to get online :good

I sent this as a PM:huh


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mexican_LP said:


> had bait of a funny week mate, and haven't had much chance to get online :good
> 
> I sent this as a PM:huh


I just went to reply then copy and paste'd it on here :good


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> I just went to reply then copy and paste'd it on here :good


:yep

Sound mate:thumbsup


----------



## Bryn

@Pabby @Lunny @Teeto @Supermanintights



Bryn said:


> @SportsLeader How come you're not talking to your e-friends Pabby, teeto and Superman?





SportsLeader said:


> Superman ain't my e-friend :nono. Fuck him.
> 
> I've lost a lot of respect for Pab too.
> 
> I miss teeto dearly.





Bryn said:


> I what about Lunny?





SportsLeader said:


> Lunny is a legend.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> I'm on a secret mission to reunite you guys.


:lol:

I don't know what his beef is with me, tbg. We were in chat and he was complaining to the admins, and something came up about a Foreman Hook thread being deleted, to which I responded that it had merely been moved(which it was). He then proceeded to get pissed off with me. I'm sure he hasn't ''lost respect'' for me merely because of that.

Don't even know what I did.:conf


----------



## Bryn

SportsLeader said:


> It's not gonna happen sorry, Bryn, though your efforts are appreciated.
> 
> I don't think Superman is going to enjoy reading that, but I didn't enjoy being banned ESB-style for cussing him out.
> 
> Tell him that, B.


:-( It's like when my parents got divorced.


----------



## Lunny

A broken home.


----------



## Indigo Pab

I'm just glad everybody still loves Lunny.

EDIT: Probably best I don't say the rest of that.

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Bajingo

Everyone loves Lunny, I certainly do, and I'm not even sure why :conf


----------



## Teeto

@Bryn

is that really sports? I thought he was called scouseleader on here? I've been offline all day more or less so dunno what's really going on here like.


----------



## Teeto

Bajingo said:


> Everyone loves Lunny, I certainly do, and I'm not even sure why :conf


he is a racist bunny killer who thinks Khan is the new Naseem, he is a member of the BNP.


----------



## Bajingo

Teeto said:


> he is a racist bunny killer who thinks Khan is the new Naseem, he is a member of the BNP.


OK then, Fuck Lunny


----------



## Lunny

Fuck black rabbits.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Teeto said:


> @Bryn
> 
> is that really sports? I thought he was called scouseleader on here? I've been offline all day more or less so dunno what's really going on here like.


That was on ESB, man.


----------



## Teeto

Lunny said:


> Fuck black rabbits.


:lol:

Bruno is sporting some serious bulge in that avatar Lun.

What's all this new stuff with Sports?


----------



## Teeto

Pabby said:


> That was on ESB, man.


the plot thickens


----------



## Lunny

Teeto said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bruno is sporting some serious bulge in that avatar Lun.
> 
> What's all this new stuff with Sports?


Those quotes are what Bryn's been saying to him on ESB.

It doesn't look like he's coming back soon :-(


----------



## Teeto

Lunny said:


> Those quotes are what Bryn's been saying to him on ESB.
> 
> It doesn't look like he's coming back soon :-(


awww man, Sports and Pab should make up and shit, one of the most loved duos of Barry history tbg


----------



## Lunny

Teeto said:


> awww man, Sports and Pab should make up and shit, one of the most loved duos of Barry history tbg


I don't even know what the deal with sports and pabs is.

So unhaps.


----------



## Teeto

Lunny said:


> I don't even know what the deal with sports and pabs is.
> 
> So unhaps.


same here tbx


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> I don't even know what the deal with sports and pabs is.
> 
> So unhaps.





Teeto said:


> same here tbx


Y'all know what the weird thing is? I haven't got a scooby either, tbg.


----------



## Lunny

@Pabby Maybe it's because we all blamed it on you and it stuck.


----------



## Teeto

Lunny said:


> @Pabby Maybe it's because we all blamed it on you and it stuck.


nah laz


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> @Pabby Maybe it's because we all blamed it on you and it stuck.


:rofl

Imagine if that's the case. He saw that he'd been tagged in those threads and just assumed it was me because you and Sxane were in ''Blame Pab'' mode


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> :rofl
> 
> Imagine if that's the case. He saw that he'd been tagged in those threads and just assumed it was me because you and Sxane were in ''Blame Pab'' mode


:lol: Nah, the notification tells you who tagged you anyway.

Still, it's your fault.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> :lol: Nah, the notification tells you who tagged you anyway.
> 
> Still, it's your fault.


Plottet tykner............

Well, whatever the reason I'm sure it's a silly one. I've been nothing but a bromance-sharer with that dude, and unless some piss-taking has been taken out of context I am truly baffled as to what the reason may be.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wasn't he having a breakdown after Moderator gate?


----------



## Twelvey

Bruce Springsteen fucking rocked, real show man swag, also I'm now 99% sure I can smash that wench from the prizefighter RBR, just need an opportunity.


----------



## DrMo

Bryn said:


> My PM's were disabled on ESB, but you can send me one on here. :good
> 
> Good to see you about anyways, what happened on the work front after?


On the work front still nothing decent. Off to a funeral today, my mates sister died suddenly. Early 40s & her son found her dead in the bath, heart attack apparently :-(


----------



## Holmes

@Dinamita

Get intouch, something serious has gone down.


----------



## Mandanda

FFS!.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Hmm, I can't speak on Holmes' post to be honest as I genuinely am none the wiser on whatever it is that has gone down, though what Mand says is correct. I believe @Supermanintights went in-depth on that issue in this thread already though, so there's no point in me repeating it.


----------



## Holmes

Pabby said:


> Hmm, I can't speak on Holmes' post to be honest as I genuinely am none the wiser on whatever it is that has gone down, though what Mand says is correct. I believe @Supermanintights went in-depth on that issue in this thread already though, so there's no point in me repeating it.


Leaks are dangerous and somebody has taken a look through accounts without permission.

On my life I've not passed email on yet I'm likely to be pulled into court because of a leak. Great stuff.

Let's have it right, Warren info is all conjecture until a boxer comes out and says on camera what the rumours elude to. Hearn and Bellew are provocative with their tweets and retweets which fuels the fire. Chasing fans is a rash piece of action. I tell you know its my last Warren show and boxnation will be cut off tonight. Getting fuck all from me from now on.


----------



## Mandanda

Last week the assistant manager handed me the work rota on paper and i wasn't down to work today, anyways checked my microsoft excel rota online and find i'm doing 6:45 to 2:15 today. Anyways during the week i spoke to lad i'd be doing shift with and he never said a word.

Today i get up around 5ish and head to work via train cos of the bus issues, so going backwards to go forwards. Get there to be told 'why are you here?, your not down to work' by a colleague. 

Can't stand unprofessional stuff like that, if your gonna do something do it right. The two who were working weren't even down to work the morning shift. 

Oh well couple days off i suppose so not all bad.


----------



## Holmes

Read my blog. People need to be very careful and appreciate that because something in the public domain cannot be repeated without consequence.
@Supermanintights get back to me, need a chat


----------



## Graham Norton

Holmes said:


> Read my blog. People need to be very careful and appreciate that because something in the public domain cannot be repeated without consequence.
> 
> @Supermanintights get back to me, need a chat


Just read it, he's not going to be back until after the weekend, we'll do our best to help if we can :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

So the site hasn't even got out of June before being threatened by Frank!


----------



## Lunny

:lol: WTF is this?

Fuck off, Frank.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Read my blog. People need to be very careful and appreciate that because something in the public domain cannot be repeated without consequence.
> 
> @Supermanintights get back to me, need a chat


How did they get in touch with you?


----------



## Holmes

Graham Norton said:


> Just read it, he's not going to be back until after the weekend, we'll do our best to help if we can :good


Cheers. Basically you need to blanket ban Warren related posts until I inform him of how things work. He is basically liable for every libelous remark and can get into trouble, heck he will be in trouble. I will phone him when he's back.



Noonaldinho said:


> So the site hasn't even got out of June before being threatened by Frank!


This goes back to ESB imo. CHB just happened to be the place where 'information' was broken, most recent 'information' will get this place into trouble and the posters who post the information will be dragged into a legal case.



Lunny said:


> :lol: WTF is this?
> 
> Fuck off, Frank.


You can get away with that. As long as you never link with untruths. Not a laughing matter if you were privy to the email I received :-(



Noonaldinho said:


> How did they get in touch with you?


Called them following email I received. She's a hotty btw, a clever woman in uniform, she'll be reading this too 

She's mentioned something about Frank being willing to answer questions so I might try my luck and get an interview or phone call out of him. True as I talk to you she was sound as can be and cleared up a few things. Bellew v Frank being the best one. I can't and won't say too much because I fear of losing that house deposit I have struggled to save :lol:

All I will say is this, Tony better had decent briefs cos Frank has a strong case by all accounts. I say that has a person that sympathises with fighters over promoters. I wish Tony all the best of luck and hope the differences can be settled before it costs everybody a heap of money.


----------



## wrimc

Sorry to hear about your misfortune Holmes . Hope you don't end up in any legal ramifications because of this. The whole Troll internet libel is getting attention right now. Legislation is 10 years behind but is beginning to catch up. People will not be able to say anything online with impunity as they used to.


----------



## icemax

A fighter who is represented by a man who is both his manager and promoter can go with the just about cast iron defence of conflict of interest....because somewhere along the line there will have been.

PS: Fuck Frank...have a great weekend you wall eyed bully cunt :good


----------



## scrappylinks

Frank Warren is the fucking Scientology of boxing. 

I swear, he must have drones manning laptops 24 hours a day getting google alerts for any little mention with him sat in his office all day with his finger on the litigation button.


----------



## Holmes

wrimc said:


> Sorry to hear about your misfortune Holmes . Hope you don't end up in any legal ramifications because of this. The whole Troll internet libel is getting attention right now. Legislation is 10 years behind but is beginning to catch up. People will not be able to say anything online with impunity as they used to.


Pretty much spot on. I'm BrummyLad/PadMan if your.wondering who I am 

I've dodged a bullet so should be fine, now trying to help people do the same.



icemax said:


> A fighter who is represented by a man who is both his manager and promoter can go with the just about cast iron defence of conflict of interest....because somewhere along the line there will have been.
> 
> PS: Fuck Frank...have a great weekend you wall eyed bully cunt :good


Imo a fighters manager should be person A and his promoter person B. Too many make mistake of having both doing the same job.



scrappylinks said:


> Frank Warren is the fucking Scientology of boxing.
> 
> I swear, he must have drones manning laptops 24 hours a day getting google alerts for any little mention with him sat in his office all day with his finger on the litigation button.


I doubt that. Instead he has a leak that watches forums and passes info, I have said this before. This email was basically a cause from this place. I don't have a clue how they got my email but yhey did. Let's stick a pin in that anyway because I'm repeating myself and snowballing the email, it could of been dangerous but luckily sense bas prevailed.

The point is simple. Keep shut about Frank unless you know 100% its true. Don't pass on any info no matter the profile of source. Unless you yourself know its fact then tread carefully.


----------



## widdy

warren is a corrupt thieving scumbag who thinks of himself 1st and foremost then everyone else last,he has been corrupt since the 80s,its a shame terry missed


----------



## Jay

I'm here.

Holmes, do you have skype? If so can you pm me your addy, I'll shot you an instant message we'll have a chat. No mic, but it's faster for typing than pm etc.


----------



## Post Box

There's an american poster called Holmes who always posts about how small his knob is over at ESB, I was wondering why you were posting in the brit section and not about cocks. :lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> Any of the Choi regulars been to Prague :think
> 
> Thinking of maybe going with the missus in August


I went many years ago, think about nine years ago, Mrs T got a funded trip to Prague with me for five nights as part of her bonus from work. Bit different from August, though, as we went in December so it was heavy snow and Christmas markets. Also as it was on work we didn't need to worry about budget so we hit some pretty heavy restaurants and clubs. Great town, though, keep meaning to go back but having had three kids since then we have not yet managed it. At the time it was good food, amazing architecture, good culture and 40p a pint if you drink the local stuff, which I did... so I would recommend it highly as a winter break city, have no experience of the summer version.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Holmes said:


> Holland has a problem with this tourist ban before they even start. Discrimination. In Holland (much the same as anywhere in E.U) a law applies to a born citizen as an immigrant be it drink driving, theft, rape or possession. A public house will sell you a pint of beer (or 500ml as our brother's in Europe are served) to a tourist as they would a local. What's the problem with Cannabis? Afterall its still a sale, what's good for the dutch is good for everyone else no?
> 
> What's really happening is Holland bowing to Belgium and Germany. Both countries aren't keen on Hollands tolerance to Cannabis and both countries suffer from importation of the 'drug'. What is happening is dealers are selling kilos on the black market and its working its way down to both countries and their police have blamed the coffeshops. Now this is where its proven to a faulted argument, over the counter you can only buy 5g at a time. So you'd have to make 200 purchases over the counter (not allowed) to get your kilo. Proof its bollocks in short. However coffeeshops in Maastricht and Breda are being forced to close.
> 
> Fact of the matter is this. The 'drug' is being imported because there's a demand. If it was legalised it would be controlled and put people into jobs, it would take the money from the black market and put it into the labour market. Gangs would be forced to look elsewhere to make their crust and punters would be safer with purchasing I.e safe environment to buy from without risk of being robbed by dealer, no crushed glass in buds which emulates thc.
> 
> If a prostitute is offered two choices;
> 1) a room with a camera and safety alarm, a security guard only meters away.
> 2) fornication is cars/alleyways with no security, no alarm and at risk of being assaultee and raped.
> Obviously option 1 is popular choice hence the RLD. Now why is cannabis turning towards option 2 when its been near enough in option 1 in ages. Shutting coffeeshops won't halt trade, it instead directs it to the street instead of shops. No tax is paid on the street let's remember so they are fucking themselves over and the hundreds of hotels, bars, restaurants etc that all make their money from tourists.
> 
> Cannabis is here to stay, let's not forget its been here millions of years. Prohibition serves to help nobody but gangs who drive up prices. How anybody can argue otherwise really baffles me.
> 
> I personally think the law will be overturned, I have spoken to a few mates out there whom all share the same opinion as mine and the word is that Amsterdam will ignore the law.
> 
> Still no deaths attributed to cannabis usage, only last week was the anniversary of John Firkin, a fella that lived over the road from my Nan. A piss artist who died on the job believe it or not. Keep hearing health being brought into the equation, if health was so important then why are **** sold? We have a problem with obesity, especially in kids yet McDonald's advertise all day with Happy Meals and Big Macs etc. Hypocrites and self serving ones too.
> 
> Google CLEAR guys.


I have been basically off here for a couple of days, and the world on here has kind of moved past this discussion since then, but didn't want you thinking that I was disagreeing silently or ignoring you or anything, so just to be clear: I agree with this post pretty much entirely!


----------



## Holmes

SimonTemplar said:


> I have been basically off here for a couple of days, and the world on here has kind of moved past this discussion since then, but didn't want you thinking that I was disagreeing silently or ignoring you or anything, so just to be clear: I agree with this post pretty much entirely!


:good

Cheers mate.


----------



## scrappylinks

I can't wait til after the Haye fight so I can resume hating Frank Warren and his shit WBO filled record and suing the shit out of fans ways with full vigour.


----------



## 084

@Pabby

ScouseLeader ain't got a problem with you :good

Where did it come from??


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mexican_LP said:


> @Pabby
> 
> ScouseLeader ain't got a problem with you :good
> 
> Where did it come from??


:conf

The day he got banned he seemed to be in a mood with me, and according to Bryn he ''lost respect'' for me. Not even sure what I did, I took the piss with him but I assumed he was doing the same in return.


----------



## 084

Pabby said:


> :conf
> 
> The day he got banned he seemed to be in a mood with me, and according to Bryn he ''lost respect'' for me. Not even sure what I did, I took the piss with him but I assumed he was doing the same in return.


''Lost Respect''

Think he said lost abit, as in the sense because you were E-Bummers  was abit disappointed with how things went down.

Thats only my opinion from what i saw, shame though


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mexican_LP said:


> ''Lost Respect''
> 
> Think he said lost abit, as in the sense because you were E-Bummers  was abit disappointed with how things went down.
> 
> Thats only my opinion from what i saw, shame though


:lol: I prefer the term ''e-buddies'', but fair enough.

I hope he knows I had nothing to do with him being banned, to tell the truth I probably viewed his offence as being less serious than most of the others did.


----------



## 084

Pabby said:


> :lol: I prefer the term ''e-buddies'', but fair enough.
> 
> I hope he knows I had nothing to do with him being banned, to tell the truth I probably viewed his offence as being less serious than most of the others did.


:yep:good

not sure all exact happenings of what went down, just an ESB style banning


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> Google them for a proper description but yeah they are the bollocks mate. I pay 7 euro for sharksbreath and 9 for the haze, my Dad is a painter and works out there. I send him money and he waits until he visits my auntie (his sister, lives in Brussels, uncle contracted there) and he sends it in the post.
> 
> Rules are; low odour strains, no more than 10g a letter, never send via recorded and always put under someone elses name. If a parcel is intercepted you get a letter from customs saying you have a parcel to collect, give them a call. If ignored they assume its wrong person as they can't prove you knew what the parcel was.
> 
> Most people I know do it now. They go to dam, buy half oz, jump on train to Genk and send it off. Finsih trip and be greeted with a present to Theo Cuppier, the Greek fella  A good day out in Belgium too, a few pals go for the smoke and strong beer. Traditional ale get to togethers are in Belgium, drab place unless you go to cities though. Irish centre in Brussels is a top night out.


So you're saying gonna have to mooch to a different city to post one back? I'm in Dam next week as well, so can't make do nations thing next week, not that i've done a great job this week ha.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mexican_LP said:


> :yep:good
> 
> not sure all exact happenings of what went down, just an ESB style banning


Ditto, seemed like he was just continually dishing out a lot of abuse from what I saw. The only bannings I've made are on Trout Mask alts and Jenna, so the ESB-esque stuff can't be applied to myself. _Yet_.

Glad Sports seems cool now though, I take it his issue was me winding him up in chat. All I did was keep saying a thread had been moved rather than deleted though, so I'm guessing he got caught up in all the other commotion that was going on and as a result what I did seemed worse. It really was nothing though, not to annoy him further but it's pretty weird that he got pissed off by that. In my last days at ESB it seemed like JFT was becoming his new ''E-Bummer'' anyways, so I doubt he'll miss me.:-(


----------



## Jim Bowen

Pabby said:


> @Bryn - I suppose the reason for the steep decrease in length of my posts over the last few months has become obvious then.:yep
> @Jim Bowen said he'd teach me how to roll properly, alas that information hasn't been forthcoming.:-( I'd like to say I've given up due to financial/health reasons, but I think subconsciously it's due to the fact I'd routinely embarrass myself when having to roll by my lonesome.


I will teach you, have you actually quit, or are you just convincing yourself of the fact?


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> So you're saying gonna have to mooch to a different city to post one back? I'm in Dam next week as well, so can't make do nations thing next week, not that i've done a great job this week ha.


You could cross over border and send summat, I just choose to have day out but you could easily just get train to closest border town, send package and jump back on train. Holland is do-able but Belgium is more successful.

I will deal with Nations Cup next week.


----------



## 084

Pabby said:


> Ditto, seemed like he was just continually dishing out a lot of abuse from what I saw. The only bannings I've made are on Trout Mask alts and Jenna, so the ESB-esque stuff can't be applied to myself. _Yet_.
> 
> Glad Sports seems cool now though, I take it his issue was me winding him up in chat. All I did was keep saying a thread had been moved rather than deleted though, so I'm guessing he got caught up in all the other commotion that was going on and as a result what I did seemed worse. It really was nothing though, not to annoy him further but it's pretty weird that he got pissed off by that. In my last days at ESB it seemed like JFT was becoming his new ''E-Bummer'' anyways, so I doubt he'll miss me.:-(


yea think it was something in the chat :good

JFT96 is a good lad:thumbsup


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> You could cross over border and send summat, I just choose to have day out but you could easily just get train to closest border town, send package and jump back on train. Holland is do-able but Belgium is more successful.
> 
> I will deal with Nations Cup next week.


What's Belgium/Holland border like? Piece of piss to go over and back in regards to customs etc?


----------



## Bryn

DrMo said:


> On the work front still nothing decent. Off to a funeral today, my mates sister died suddenly. Early 40s & her son found her dead in the bath, heart attack apparently :-(





Mandanda said:


> FFS!.





Pabby said:


> Hmm, I can't speak on Holmes' post to be honest as I genuinely am none the wiser on whatever it is that has gone down, though what Mand says is correct. I believe @Supermanintights went in-depth on that issue in this thread already though, so there's no point in me repeating it.





Holmes said:


> Leaks are dangerous and somebody has taken a look through accounts without permission.
> 
> On my life I've not passed email on yet I'm likely to be pulled into court because of a leak. Great stuff.
> 
> Let's have it right, Warren info is all conjecture until a boxer comes out and says on camera what the rumours elude to. Hearn and Bellew are provocative with their tweets and retweets which fuels the fire. Chasing fans is a rash piece of action. I tell you know its my last Warren show and boxnation will be cut off tonight. Getting fuck all from me from now on.


What have I missed? :think

Beeston has gone quiet. :yep

@DrMo That's awful mate, hope you're doing OK.


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> What's Belgium/Holland border like? Piece of piss to go over and back in regards to customs etc?


What customs :lol:

Holland/Belgium is easy to drive or train and no checks. France is harder and they pull more. Holland is ok to send from if its a few g. Belgium is where I send more from, less checks.

Read my rules and your fine.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> What have I missed? :think
> 
> Beeston has gone quiet. :yep


Read my blog 

Simply don't speak untowards about Warren unless your factually correct. Even though I have many people saying the same thing nobody has proven anything and I was warned of legal action as was Beeston.

Beeston works harder now, hence his little activity :good.


----------



## dkos

To lighten the mood up a bit in the Choi, here's everyone's favourite Japanese warrior Koji Sato celebrating scoring a KD with grace:


----------



## Libertarian

Holmes is indeed correct.

I'm probably working twice as hard - i.e. not having as much time for forums etc than I previously did.

I've had a warning about comments I've previously made and anything I now post will be proofread several times, on all subjects bar none.

From now on it'll be opinions only, where nothing I say can be lifted for future reference or misquoted/misconstrued in any way.

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> To lighten the mood up a bit in the Choi, here's everyone's favourite Japanese warrior Koji Sato celebrating scoring a KD with grace:


Some nice moves there; the double wank followed by the Alan Partridge.



Dinamita said:


> Holmes is indeed correct.
> 
> I'm probably working twice as hard - i.e. not having as much time for forums etc than I previously did.
> 
> I've had a warning about comments I've previously made and anything I now post will be proofread several times, on all subjects bar none.
> 
> From now on it'll be opinions only, where nothing I say can be lifted for future reference or misquoted/misconstrued in any way.
> 
> :hi:


Fair play, I'd do the same.

:hi:


----------



## Libertarian

I'd suggest everyone does, to be honest.


----------



## Libertarian

To quote Barack Obama, the Internet has changed, and we must change with it :hey

It's no longer someone reading a post and contacting the administrator.... 

I suppose the controls that Boxrec implement to protect themselves (theoretically) are there to protect users too.

I've probably libelled a thousand people over the years (including some of you lads :lol and been libelled as many times myself.... 

I would say that's the way it goes but won't anymore :deal


----------



## scrappylinks

frank warren and his cronies can come RIGHT AT ME. i'm behind 6 proxies.


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> Holmes is indeed correct.
> 
> I'm probably working twice as hard - i.e. not having as much time for forums etc than I previously did.
> 
> I've had a warning about comments I've previously made and anything I now post will be proofread several times, on all subjects bar none.
> 
> From now on it'll be opinions only, where nothing I say can be lifted for future reference or misquoted/misconstrued in any way.
> 
> :hi:


And for all those years we slaughtered ESB for their censorship of all things allegedly :lol:

Like I said to the brief. Why chase down posters on a forum when Bellew and Hearn tweet and retweet provocatively?

At least I fathomed out the leak


----------



## antcull

Was this for a post on ESB or on here?


----------



## Lunny

Bryn said:


> Some nice moves there; the double wank followed by the Alan Partridge.


:lol: Jurassic Park!


----------



## Chatty

Whats all this libels. People just need to start using the words 'in my opinion', 'a nasty rumour was going around that...' and such other ways of posting when they don't have direct evidence.

Freedom of speech and all that, there is n o law against addressing rumours or having an opinion even if it has no basis to it.


----------



## GazOC

chatty said:


> Whats all this libels. People just need to start using the words 'in my opinion', 'a nasty rumour was going around that...' and such other ways of posting when they don't have direct evidence.
> 
> Freedom of speech and all that, there is n o law against addressing rumours or having an opinion even if it has no basis to it.


Not particulary about this incident but I've thought for a long while that people need to clearly clarify the difference between their opinion, heresay etc and what they believe to be fact when posting on forums. Its very dodgy ground.


----------



## Graham Norton

scrappylinks said:


> frank warren and his cronies can come RIGHT AT ME. i'm behind 6 proxies.


On a serious note, everyone should avoid mentioning stuff that's allegedly libellious, not just for your own sakes but for the site as well.


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> To lighten the mood up a bit in the Choi, here's everyone's favourite Japanese warrior Koji Sato celebrating scoring a KD with grace:


Everything there added up to me nearly pissin' myself :lol: Kouji is pathetically joyous, matey is getting up behind him while he's doin' that please tell me the fight continued?! :rofl


----------



## Wallet

I fucking love Keiji Sato :lol:


----------



## NO MAS

Morning all...#FuckManure


----------



## 084

Morning...

What was the name of the song and band in the ring before prizefighter:think


----------



## Bryn

Happening?


----------



## Wallet

@Mexican_LP


----------



## Vano-irons

S'appening lads?

Just promised to take the missus to westfields. What she doesn't know is, I'm taking her to the casino rather than to the shopping centre. I feel a little like a double agent


----------



## 084

Cheers @Wallet
@Vano-irons haha, thats class Dan:Good


----------



## Vano-irons

I'll try get an action picture of her reaction :lol:


----------



## 084

That would be even better hahaha


----------



## Bryn

Hello Daniel. :hi:


----------



## Bryn

Fucking pricks. :-(

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=411507


----------



## 1st Contact

@Bryn I'm guessing you didnt start that thread


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> @Bryn I'm guessing you didnt start that thread


0_o


----------



## Vano-irons

:hi: Bryn

So your a ****** then?


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## Holmes

antcull said:


> Was this for a post on ESB or on here?


Info put on ESB and here, this place has been tracked due to movement of posters. This place broke the most damaging news too. Emails passed on where someone snitched :-(



chatty said:


> Whats all this libels. People just need to start using the words 'in my opinion', 'a nasty rumour was going around that...' and such other ways of posting when they don't have direct evidence.
> 
> Freedom of speech and all that, there is n o law against addressing rumours or having an opinion even if it has no basis to it.


That's where people are confused, "imo Maloney is a paedophile" just because I said imo doesn't justify my statement. My statement be it opinion or factual must be based on solid truths, otherwise its defamation/libel.



GazOC said:


> Not particulary about this incident but I've thought for a long while that people need to clearly clarify the difference between their opinion, heresay etc and what they believe to be fact when posting on forums. Its very dodgy ground.


Most people don't care but Warren has always kept an eye out since I can remember. I don't like his style of promotion or his matchmaking tactics, I think the man epitomises everything that's wrong in the sport. That opinion is fine as its a point of view. Problem is when people break news that is damaging to his business or pr, if news isn't fact then its icey ground that's to be stood on.

The forum is going to be fine as long as the Warren stuff is kept off the boards. Hanna (Wardens rep) clearly stated that people will he profiled and prosecuted for harassment as the libel is damaging. I think Mods just need to knock up a protocol to follow I.e what you said and a few more rules to protect them from themselves and the site too.



Graham Norton said:


> On a serious note, everyone should avoid mentioning stuff that's allegedly libellious, not just for your own sakes but for the site as well.


This.

Warren can be spoken about as much as any other promoter. Just posts about his business practises need to stay off the board. If CHB gets legal info that they trust which allows them to speak freely then great, I can't see such advice ever been given. This site is brand new, owner has great intentions and posters on here love the sport. Let's not ruin the site for ourselves. afterall boxing is much, much more than Warren.


----------



## Holmes

@Bryn

A gay sheep shagger, who'd have thunk' it?

At least we discovered the trigger for the self harming.


----------



## Vano-irons

I think it's just petty from him. The rumours, and they are only rumours so far, of boxers not being paid predates this website. They wasn't started by anyone on here as far as I know.
@Holmes is it still libel if we don't use his name (ie Fwank instead of Warren) as that's how ESB got around the problem.

I gave a lengthy response to your blog entry, so I won't go over old ground. Thanks for informing us tho. The last thing any of us want to do is get in trouble talking about the sport we love.


----------



## Holmes

Vano-irons said:


> I think it's just petty from him. The rumours, and they are only rumours so far, of boxers not being paid predates this website. They wasn't started by anyone on here as far as I know.
> @Holmes is it still libel if we don't use his name (ie Fwank instead of Warren) as that's how ESB got around the problem.
> 
> I gave a lengthy response to your blog entry, so I won't go over old ground. Thanks for informing us tho. The last thing any of us want to do is get in trouble talking about the sport we love.


I don't know 100%, I'd assume that as long as it wasn't too obvious you'd be fine. Best thing to do is discuss rumours but make sure your as clear as crystal when making post that debate is based on RUMOUR and not fact.

I think its petty too, but I'm not the one who's livelyhood depends on this. I think Bunce is somebody that keeps his eye out on things and reports back possibly. He's always labelling some as moaners. Personally I just don't like being served beans on toast and told its fillet steak I.e Prospect v professional loser with record of never been stopped as we often are served on Boxnation. A channel that was designed to provide a platform for Warren fighters yet Degale, Groves, Bellew and Selkirk (to name a few) are all fighting infrequently.

Heck those 2 Welsh muppets doing the punditry are a laughing stock. Just screams of low budget as per the card and production.

Btw all of the above is fine as its opinion and I've not mentioned who has and hasn't been paid blah blah blah.


----------



## icemax

Holmes said:


> That's where people are confused, "imo Maloney is a paedophile" just because I said imo doesn't justify my statement. My statement be it opinion or factual must be based on solid truths, otherwise its defamation/libel.


On the other hand "IMO Maloney looks like a paedophile" would probably be perfectly acceptable


----------



## icemax

Holmes said:


> The forum is going to be fine as long as the Warren stuff is kept off the boards. Hanna (Wardens rep) clearly stated that people will he profiled and prosecuted for harassment as the libel is damaging. I think Mods just need to knock up a protocol to follow I.e what you said and a few more rules to protect them from themselves and the site too.


I think that this Hannah bird is giving you a bit of a run around and overstating her position. When was the last time that Warren sued anyone like you or me?, never probably because it would be laughed out of court......Your opinion, the same as mine means fuck all in the great scheme of things and therefore any perceived libel or defamation is absolutely miniscule. If the Daily Mirror had plastered it across the front pages then yes, his reputation has been harmed and probably financially so that would be a different matter. We all know what Frank Warren is, nobody neds to say it or tell him because every time he looks in the mirror he sees it. Petty little fucking wanker he is....If he paid more attention to promoting and matchmaking competetive fights that everyone wanted to see rather than concentrating on letting his split arse pit bull lawyer harrass paying members of the public then things would be a whole lot better. Did I mention that he;'s a cunt.


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> Everything there added up to me nearly pissin' myself :lol: Kouji is pathetically joyous, matey is getting up behind him while he's doin' that please tell me the fight continued?! :rofl


Yeah mate, for a few seconds at least :yep

It was a typically classic fight involving Sato:


----------



## Mandanda

Lad on ESB has found Tony Dodson is serving a 4 month ban for using a substance. One guy claims it may of been used as a dietary aid to lose weight and he may of not known.


----------



## Wallet

Mandanda said:


> Lad on ESB has found Tony Dodson is serving a 4 month ban for using a substance. One guy claims it may of been used as a dietary aid to lose weight and he may of not known.


Just posted an article on it. :good

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?220-Tony-Dodson-banned

Sounds like a simple mistake.


----------



## Mandanda

Wallet said:


> Just posted an article on it. :good
> 
> Sounds like a simple mistake.


:good Nice one will check it out.


----------



## Chatty

Holmes said:


> That's where people are confused, "imo Maloney is a paedophile" just because I said imo doesn't justify my statement. My statement be it opinion or factual must be based on solid truths, otherwise its defamation/libel.


Well for a case like that then I would say you would expect people to back it up anyway. It would however be fine to say 'in my opinion I think he could be a peado because he has a look of one and speaks like a creep' - that is your opinion and its is not illegal to say what you think as long as you aren't actually making accusations towards him.

I remember Hunter S Thompson accusing Edward Muskie of being an Ibogaine addict sighting that it was a rumour but listed affects of the drug that could suggest Muskie was a user. Muskie was destroyed by the allegations and Thompson admitted that he started the rumour but his accusation of the rumour was based on fact.

Obviously there are different laws to different countries but as long as state that a rumour is a rumour or dont make any accusations without evidence you have nothing to worry about.

Its pretty simple anyway, I dont get why people would make up shit just to look in the know on an internet forum but I certainly would not be worried in the slightest if i got a letter from fisheyes summoning me to court for whatever reason.


----------



## Chatty

Obviously I can understand the site having to take precautions from being sued or taken down so fair enough if they have to act on it.


----------



## Libertarian

People just need to be careful.

It's a strange one, some people take things being said about them more seriously than others do, and in light of potential legal proceedings as a result of what you say, whether it be about Mr Warren or anyone else who may take interest in it.... I suppose we've all made throwaway comments about various things, and also comments that aren't of a throwaway nature, instead of the previous policy of someone getting in touch and asking the stuff be taken down, things have gone a step further.

Might be worth a sticky at the top of the page for a while, offering an unqualified apology to Mr Warren & Co for comments made on this site by it's users, and confirming that users making potentially libellous/defamatory remarks will be IP banned?

A few of us said things on ESB and me in particular on here - but they've been taken down, a warning has been received (and acknowledged) and we know not to do it again.

It seems they are paying much closer attention to what is being said on websites, whether you believe that's right or not it's just the way it is now. I'm sure that in return for a bit of positive publicity and some ground rules being set a lawsuit on the site can be staved off, it's not in their interests to spend valuable resource on such matters and with it alienate potential ticket buyers.

Like Nip said yesterday, attention has to be paid to Twitter too, from people who are actually involved in the sport, as well as us fans who receive information that we believed was in the public domain, mistakenly of course.

The best and safest way would be to stop posting on matters related to Mr Warren. If you don't say anything, you don't put yourself in danger.


----------



## dftaylor

Holmes said:


> I don't know 100%, I'd assume that as long as it wasn't too obvious you'd be fine. Best thing to do is discuss rumours but make sure your as clear as crystal when making post that debate is based on RUMOUR and not fact.
> 
> I think its petty too, but I'm not the one who's livelyhood depends on this. I think Bunce is somebody that keeps his eye out on things and reports back possibly. He's always labelling some as moaners. Personally I just don't like being served beans on toast and told its fillet steak I.e Prospect v professional loser with record of never been stopped as we often are served on Boxnation. A channel that was designed to provide a platform for Warren fighters yet Degale, Groves, Bellew and Selkirk (to name a few) are all fighting infrequently.
> 
> Heck those 2 Welsh muppets doing the punditry are a laughing stock. Just screams of low budget as per the card and production.
> 
> Btw all of the above is fine as its opinion and I've not mentioned who has and hasn't been paid blah blah blah.


Sorry to pipe in, perhaps unwanted, on this issue. But like a few of you know, I edit a magazine for a living, so a lot of this stuff is in my wheelhouse.

I don't see how anyone can say Frank, or any promoter, is petty for chasing stuff like this. We have an agency that provides design and editorial support. Say they broke contract, we withheld payment and they then publicly claimed we were defaulting on their website, you can bet we'd sue the trousers off of them. You protect your name, because online everything is searchable. All it takes is a jackass and a set of hashtags to break a fake story.

So with that in mind, I understand the response from Warren. And, if it started because of the post I'm thinking of, it was a genuinely libellous post. No sources, no evidence - just a paragraph or two of what looked like wild speculation. The poster who put it there is a good addition here, but some of his posts on particular subjects leave a lot to be desired. That post wasn't far off Mayweather Sr claiming Pacquiao was on 'roids.

The internet is not chatting to your mates down the pub. Simple fact. With my previous example, let's say one of the agency's employees started repeating the claims on LinkedIn - we'd tell LI to take the posts down and likely sue the individual too.

Free speech is only a right if it's based on informed opinion. Too many people don't appear to understand the distinction.

On whether there's a leak... well, we employ people to monitor every mention of our company and report back on it. We're constantly dealing with media to remove posts and stories which are inaccurate. It's not that onerous a task.

On Bunce, well famously he got sued for publishing without checking his facts many years ago. His attitude is that fans are quick to complain but fail to praise or support. It's easy to have a tantrum on here, or Facebook, or Twitter, but when it comes to actively doing something (as the team on this site are doing), they fall remarkably silent.

IMO, that post (if it's the one I'm thinking of) was pretty pathetic. If we as a community want to be seen as THE place to talk boxing, we need to do it in a way that's beyond reproach.

Sorry if that was preachy, but it genuinely worried me seeing that blog post from Holmes.


----------



## Miguel2010

Now lads....Orite an that???

Been busy as fuck man, no time to get on here really....

What's this craic with Foreman Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook???


----------



## dftaylor

Vano-irons said:


> I think it's just petty from him. The rumours, and they are only rumours so far, of boxers not being paid predates this website. They wasn't started by anyone on here as far as I know.
> @Holmes *is it still libel if we don't use his name (ie Fwank instead of Warren) as that's how ESB got around the problem*.
> 
> I gave a lengthy response to your blog entry, so I won't go over old ground. Thanks for informing us tho. The last thing any of us want to do is get in trouble talking about the sport we love.


If you can clearly identify an individual from either their name or context that would, through deduction, make it impossible to be someone else - then yes, it's libel. It might be hard to prove it was him, but would any of you have the money to even get to court?

Courts are for rich people


----------



## Chatty

Miguel2010 said:


> Now lads....Orite an that???
> 
> Been busy as fuck man, no time to get on here really....
> 
> What's this craic with Foreman Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook???


Kalasinn was on a 2 year trolling spree


----------



## Miguel2010

chatty said:


> Kalasinn was on a 2 year trolling spree


Cheers mate.....Dont know who this Kalasinn is tbh???

Hook was sound as fuck man!!!

Foreman Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook:rasta


----------



## Libertarian

Seriously?

One of the last people I'd have suspected....


----------



## Barry Manilow

Miguel2010 said:


> Now lads....Orite an that???
> 
> Been busy as fuck man, no time to get on here really....
> 
> What's this craic with Foreman Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook???


One of the mods accidentally revealed that he was an alt of Kalasinn. It wasn't our intention to do so.

He wasn't banned or anything, when he was outed he then decided to get rid of Hoook and had us merge the 2 accounts.


----------



## Bryn

After a while Foreman Hook did my head in. All that fucking 'boxing XPERT' shit.


----------



## Chatty

As for the Warren situation, the mods should put a sticky up saying if anyone has anything to say about him or his promotion/channel etc then they should put up links to the statement or provide evidence.

I think a warning followed by a small ban would be more appropriate and if they repeat then IP ban them. people can make mistakes and as long as they are warned for it then they probably wont do it again.

And as long as the mods act on it and delete any unfounded allegations then the website would be fine. I couldn't say for definite but I doubt Warren and his chums would be too eager to start suing fans anyway, they wouldn't gain anything financially for it unless they did research into the people who had money on here and they would be giving themselves a bad reputation among boxing fans that would rub off onto a lot of the generals as well.

Also I wouldn't be too hasty to take ESB style precautions banning typing his name etc as it is of course a name to which he does not have copyright over (as far as I'm aware) and if I want to talk about Warren Beatty then I should be able to without his name being starred out. Also bowing down to these threats completely the best course of action either as eventually every promoter/boxer/johnny come lately will be tapping up lawsuits and we wont be able to have a fucking discussion on here without elawyers being on your case.

Just make sure any statements are backed up and if not get them deleted. I think that is a fair compromise.

I would a


----------



## Bryn

Who says I never post about boxing?

Who Posted? 

 Posts 186 Bryn

 Posts 144 Noonaldinho

 Posts 140 Miguel2010

 Posts 131 Holmes

 Posts 110 Bill

 Posts 109 Roe

 Posts 101 Mandanda

 Posts 72 Vano-irons

 Posts 68 Teeto

 Posts 68 Wallet

 Posts 68 Flea Man


----------



## dkos

I see that those Steve Lillis articles have been taken down from the main page. A shame, but could see it happening after what he was saying on Twitter.


----------



## Bryn

What was he saying on Twitter, @dkos ? :think

Mmm, I love scotch, I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly, mm-mm-mm.


----------



## Barry Manilow

It was just a bit of a misunderstanding.

We were under the impression that we had the rights to post the articles, so did so. Steve was pissed off because he thought he should have been asked/notified about it.

Hopefully it will be cleared up and we will be able to get the articles back up.

@dftaylor @Bryn @dkos


----------



## Bryn

Barry Manilow said:


> It was just a bit of a misunderstanding.
> 
> We were under the impression that we had the rights to post the articles, so did so. Steve was pissed off because he thought he should have been asked/notified about it.
> 
> Hopefully it will be cleared up and we will be able to get the articles back up.
> 
> @dftaylor @Bryn @dkos


Hi Barry. :hi:

Hello, hope I'm not disturbing you, but, I saw you from across the party, and I don't normally do this, but I felt compelled to tell you something; you have a absolutely breathtaking heiny. That thing is good - I want to be friends with it.


----------



## icemax

Frank Warren is an utter cunt, he knows it, his wife knows it and his grandkids have probably got an idea.......I've had a shitload of Duvel tonight so am typing by touch and don't really give a fuck. 

Who the fuck is that Irish cunt who presents match of the day....he is a gurning fucking idiot.....just saying


----------



## dftaylor

Barry Manilow said:


> It was just a bit of a misunderstanding.
> 
> We were under the impression that we had the rights to post the articles, so did so. Steve was pissed off because he thought he should have been asked/notified about it.
> 
> Hopefully it will be cleared up and we will be able to get the articles back up.
> 
> @dftaylor @Bryn @dkos


Good to know, they were great pieces.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Hi Barry. :hi:
> 
> Hello, hope I'm not disturbing you, but, I saw you from across the party, and I don't normally do this, but I felt compelled to tell you something; you have a absolutely breathtaking heiny. That thing is good - I want to be friends with it.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Bryn

icemax said:


> Frank Warren is an utter cunt, he knows it, his wife knows it and his grandkids have probably got an idea.......I've had a shitload of Duvel tonight so am typing by touch and don't really give a fuck.
> 
> Who the fuck is that Irish cunt who presents match of the day....he is a gurning fucking idiot.....just saying


I love iSmacks when he's drunk, but he usually abuses me. :conf


----------



## dftaylor

Wallet said:


> Cool story, bro.


And @Bryn wonders why he got outed on ESB...

:huh


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Cool story, bro.


YOU CAN USE MY OFFICE AND AFTERWARDS MAYBE WE CAN GO TO LUNCH.


----------



## Bryn

dftaylor said:


> And @Bryn wonders why he got outed on ESB...
> 
> :huh


Hey, C'Mon Francis, it's me! Papa Bryn!


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> YOU CAN USE MY OFFICE AND AFTERWARDS MAYBE WE CAN GO TO LUNCH.


Lower your voice, Bryn.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Cut out the shouting, Bryn. I could hear you from the Lounge.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Lower your voice, Bryn.





Pabby said:


> Cut out the shouting, Bryn. I could hear you from the Lounge.


I will smash your face into a car windshield, and then take your mother,Dorothy Byrne, out for a nice seafood dinner and then never call her again!


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> I will smash your face into a car windshield, and then take your mother,Dorothy Byrne, out for a nice seafood dinner and then never call her again!


Look at little Rhys Llewelen here, Dorothy ain't even a common name on these here potato fields. I'll get one of the seeing-eye dogs I train to kill to lead your sheep into an incorrect field, ******.


----------



## dftaylor

Bryn said:


> Hey, C'Mon Francis, it's me! Papa Bryn!


:lol: Well, I do NOT want to sit on your knee!


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Look at little Rhys Llewelen here, Dorothy ain't even a common name on these here potato fields. I'll get one of the seeing-eye dogs I train to kill to lead your sheep into an incorrect field, ******.


Where did you buy your clothes, the toilet store?



dftaylor said:


> :lol: Well, I do NOT want to sit on your knee!


When in Rome...


----------



## Bryn




----------



## 1st Contact

Hang on when did @Bryn become the only Ghey in the village???


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> Hang on when did @Bryn become the only Ghey in the village???


I've had enough of you, Mantooth, this is gonna end right here, right now. Let's dance, dick weed.


----------



## icemax

Bryn said:


> I love iSmacks when he's drunk, but he usually abuses me. :conf


Shut up you gay welsh sheep shagging specimen.....I'm not sure that I spellled "specimen" right and thats annoyed me


----------



## Bryn

icemax said:


> Shut up you gay welsh sheep shagging specimen.....I'm not sure that I spellled "specimen" right and thats annoyed me


You spelt specimen correctly. :-(


----------



## icemax

Bryn said:


> You spelt specimen correctly. :-(


Excellent


----------



## Bryn

Milk was a bad choice.


----------



## Jay

Guys, I'm in discussions and will post an official CHB policy within the coming days, but for now - can you only post things that you know and can prove to be true regarding any specific individual. I'm happy with opinions, but if "uncommon knowledge" is being discussed, either don't name anybody, talk in hypothetical's, or just not at all unless you can back up with source/fact.

This is a temporary policy moving forward until I make an official announcement thread. Simply because it keeps any issues directed to CHB at a minimum, when I'm back at home I can contact any interested party and get specific information and can move from there. We're not even out of the first month yet, and the last thing we want/need is to be involved in any legal issues for the sake of what amounts to a bit of "gossip".

Any questions pm @Bryn in the Brit forum. :hey


----------



## Bryn

Agreed.
@Supermanintights is a cock smoker.


----------



## Jay

:conf

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Still no GIF allowed on my sig, you lying toe rag.


----------



## Vano-irons

dftaylor said:


> If you can clearly identify an individual from either their name or context that would, through deduction, make it impossible to be someone else - then yes, it's libel. It might be hard to prove it was him, but would any of you have the money to even get to court?
> 
> Courts are for rich people


:good thanks Dave, I genuinely didn't know. I certainty don't want to get into trouble for talkin on a boxing forum. Pathetic IMO


----------



## dftaylor

Vano-irons said:


> :good thanks Dave, I genuinely didn't know. I certainty don't want to get into trouble for talkin on a boxing forum. Pathetic IMO


Social media has changed everything - expect more legislation to protect the wealthy.


----------



## Jay

Guys, for obvious reasons we need to be able to discuss stuff, I genuinely will try and find the best possible resolution for CHB as a forum because if we can't discuss anything, what's the point.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Repeat of last nights boxing started on Sky 5 minutes ago, definitely worth a second watch.


----------



## Bryn

I'm still the vDaddy. :smoke


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bryn said:


> I'm still the vDaddy. :smoke


Hi Bryn :hi:


----------



## Bryn

Hiya BA. :hi:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Just found this on Youtube lads :rofl:rofl


----------



## dkos

Jane Couch has been doing some undercover recording of a BBBC board meeting!


----------



## Lunny

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Just found this on Youtube lads :rofl:rofl


:lol: So many fucking odd things to say.

'My brother know that too. Pardon my language'


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Lunny said:


> :lol: So many fucking odd things to say.
> 
> 'My brother know that too. Pardon my language'


:lol: the guy is a nutjob 'Play with my dog, watch him chase some squirrels' :rofl


----------



## Lunny

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: the guy is a nutjob 'Play with my dog, watch him chase some squirrels' :rofl


:rofl 'Burger King, it's my way'


----------



## dkos

Just bought a Jamie Moore career set for £6.40 today :smoke


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

dkos said:


> Just bought a Jamie Moore career set for £6.40 today :smoke


Well played Kos, thats a bargain, Moore was in plenty of cracking fights, enjoy.


----------



## dkos

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Well played Kos, thats a bargain, Moore was in plenty of cracking fights, enjoy.


I know mate, just getting the set to see his earlier fights :good

A trader I know is doing career sets at 80p a disc (!) for a limited time, so I couldn't pass up the opportunity :yep


----------



## dkos

Harry Simon fought again at the weekend, up at cruiserweight...:-(


----------



## Flea Man

@dkos :-( indeed. Frochy beat his man before as well.


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> @dkos :-( indeed. Frochy beat his man before as well.


Yeah, seen that he was based over here for a while and had decent success.

I've got further bad news: I believe Koji Sato has retired :|


----------



## Flea Man

@dkos Did he not win after that brutal knockdown?!?


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> @dkos Did he not win after that brutal knockdown?!?


You mean from that GIF? :lol:

Yeah, he won that fight. It was the fight after that he lost, a thrilling war with the Japanese champ at the time :|

Some Koji facts for you:

- Had an amateur record of 133-3 (101KOs) and was a five-time National champ
- Trained with Mike McCallum at the start of his career and had his debut in America










Legend.


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> I've got further bad news: I believe Koji Sato has retired :|


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> You mean from that GIF? :lol:
> 
> Yeah, he won that fight. It was the fight after that he lost, a thrilling war with the Japanese champ at the time :|
> 
> Some Koji facts for you:
> 
> - Had an amateur record of 133-3 (101KOs) and was a five-time National champ
> - Trained with Mike McCallum at the start of his career and had his debut in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend.


Gotta' love Kouji :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Sue Barker yes or no :think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Sue Barker yes or no :think


:lol: No.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I think I would, out of curiosity :lol:


----------



## Bryn

As our good friend @unorthodox would say, "no ta"


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> As our good friend @unorthodox would say, "no ta"


Did someone say "Horse" :horse


----------



## Bryn

I loved @Horse , I wish he would come back:horse


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bryn said:


> As our good friend @unorthodox would say, "no ta"


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl


I'm logging back onto Boxrec to find that. :lol:

EDIT: http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=152702&start=925 :rofl



TLA said:


>





unorthodox said:


> no ta


----------



## Holmes

Ashley Young should be shot. Shit since the friendlies and anonymous yesterday until the peno miss. A lot of poor players but Youngs takes the piss with his 'efforts'. Diving good for nothing twat.

In other news I walked back from pub to car (mate drove) and en-route a bloke walked past absolutely dripping with blood. Must been glasses as his gash was 3-4 inch long. The joys of alcohol in the wrong hands. Is alcohol a 'gateway' to violence @Bryn

Also the pub 'Town Wharf' has the worst toilets. Walked in and no cunt used the urinal, they must of opened toilet door and just pissed staight on the floor. Covered the floor and a few mm deep. I pity the poor fucker who has to clean that up. Some wrong uns my way. Still nobody ever beats what I once saw in Ryhl, I once went in 'The Liverpool' and some twat had shit into a pint class and left it on toilet seat, the runs as well, even a sock covered in shit was left there, the culprit is a beast!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bryn said:


> I'm logging back onto Boxrec to find that. :lol:


I was literally laughing for about 5 minutes pal :lol:


----------



## Bryn

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I was literally laughing for about 5 minutes pal :lol:


I edited my post. :yep


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> The joys of alcohol in the wrong hands. Is alcohol a 'gateway' to violence @Bryn


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I'm logging back onto Boxrec to find that. :lol:
> 
> EDIT: http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=152702&start=925 :rofl


No ta :lol:

Boxrec is terrible forum wise. Thank God this place worked out :deal


----------



## dkos

The only reason I don't use BoxRec is the lack of avatars.


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> The only reason I don't use BoxRec is the lack of avatars.


It's difficult to follow what's going on with the stupid quoting, coupled with the lack of avatars. I think it's pretty good over there, though.


----------



## Holmes

That's what I wad getting at. Bluemoons the same, shit place bar 7 posters. Quoting is a mare' and you have to check poster names due to avatar. I wouldn't mind but all it takes is a v-bulletin suite upgrade. Boxrec has some good posters but as I said, the forum is shit.


Anyway, where's the agreeing that Young was diabolical lads? Fucking passenger he was :-(


Roll on Haye v Chisora and the naff as fuck undercard. Carson Jones (aka bum chin) v Kell Brook looks half decent, hopefully a good fight that.


----------



## Wallet

Someone let Bobby know where we are. He's asking in the old Choi.


----------



## Miguel2010

Id bang that Sue Barker...........Probably not the current version of Sue.....Shes not shot but I bet her gash is like a soggy tea towel......Probably smash it if I was fucking hammered of vodka and on the Barry White, horny as fuck!!


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl:rofl Migs is a legend, Migs is a legend!. 

Right time for five a sides :happy.


----------



## Miguel2010

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl Migs is a legend, Migs is a legend!.
> 
> Right time for five a sides :happy.


Haha!...Yeah bro!


----------



## Miguel2010

Reminds me a bit of Sharapova in that pic.


----------



## Miguel2010




----------



## Bajingo

Wallet said:


> Someone let Bobby know where we are. He's asking in the old Choi.


Only if you're happy to get banned, or are very clever about telling people how to get here.


----------



## Wallet

Bajingo said:


> Only if you're happy to get banned, or are very clever about telling people how to get here.


Or have a working knowledge of Facebook.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

...Does this remind anyone of that Gypsy fella? The resemblance is uncanny...


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> I've had enough of you, Mantooth, this is gonna end right here, right now. Let's dance, dick weed.


:huh

What are you on about? If this some sort of invitation to get some of that Ghey-Side Meth you now seem to be on, I would like to decline as I am straight and will never want the LWC :lol:


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> :huh
> 
> What are you on about? If this some sort of invitation to get some of that Ghey-Side Meth you now seem to be on, I would like to decline as I am straight and will never want the LWC :lol:


It's my new hobby of filling the Choi with random quotes from a different film every Saturday night, that may be the first and last episode in the series as the response was, quite frankly, luke warm at best.


----------



## wrimc

Bryn said:


> It's my new hobby of filling the Choi with random quotes from a different film every Saturday night, that may be the first and last episode in the series as the response was, quite frankly, luke warm at best.


I appreciated every moment of that particular series....the Godfather next week?


----------



## unorthodox

Bryn said:


> As our good friend @unorthodox would say, "no ta"


hahaha!! i was like yeah this amber drumrunner bird is fucking fit, then she anounced her mate had followed her over to boxrec, i was like fuck yeahhh.

then she posted that pic & offended my face.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> *It's my new hobby of filling the Choi with random quotes from a different film every Saturday night,* that may be the first and last episode in the series as the response was, quite frankly, luke warm at best.


Im not on here as much as I used to be so I didn't know this :conf


----------



## Bryn

wrimc said:


> I appreciated every moment of that particular series....the Godfather next week?


I'm limiting my work to strictly comedy. Maybe Napoleon Dynamite?



unorthodox said:


> hahaha!! i was like yeah this amber drumrunner bird is fucking fit, then she anounced her mate had followed her over to boxrec, i was like fuck yeahhh.
> 
> then she posted that pic & offended my face.


:lol: It was hysterical in its simplicity. Killed it stone dead.



1st Contact said:


> Im not on here as much as I used to be so I didn't know this :conf


How come you're not around much these days? :think


----------



## Markyboy86

All new Alan Partridge on Sky Atlantic.



AHA!


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Bryn

:rofl


----------



## Bryn

I'd appreciate your input...

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?887-Boomer-s-Trip-to-Bournemouth


----------



## GazOC

I caused a bit of a scene at the pubs pre-football sports quiz last night when the answer for the photo below was given as Rocky Marciano.


----------



## Bryn

Looks more like Jack Dempsey.


----------



## GazOC

It looks exactly like Jack Dempsey. I got a shit load of stick for getting the answer "wrong" being one of the pubs 2 or 3 boxing fans, Thank God for mobile phones and Google images!


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> It looks exactly like Jack Dempsey. I got a shit load of stick for getting the answer "wrong" being one of the pubs 2 or 3 boxing fans, Thank God for mobile phones and Google images!


I've had a similar thing before, was the 'Name the famous face' round or whatever, they'd clearly just Googled someones name and picked the first image that came up.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jack+Dempsey.jpg :think


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> Jack+Dempsey.jpg :think


The picture was on a piece of paper in the quiz. No HTML tags or URLs!


----------



## Lunny

I love it when a boxing question comes up in a pub quiz. It's one where I can be guaranteed to be smug being the only one on my team to know it. 

Yeah I'm that sad.


----------



## GazOC

Lunny said:


> I love it when a boxing question comes up in a pub quiz. It's one where I can be guaranteed to be smug being the only one on my team to know it.
> 
> Yeah I'm that sad.


That was my problem though mate. Everyone knew I'd get it right. I was smug about getting it right, then I get told I was wrong!!


----------



## Lunny

GazOC said:


> That was my problem though mate. Everyone knew I'd get it right. I was smug about getting it right, then I get told I was wrong!!


:lol: Just remembered this time me and my mates won a pub quiz. I was sent up to be our team's ambassador and they said I could either take the £50 or gamble on another question for £150. As soon as my mates heard them say that down the microphone they started running to the bar to say take the money but it was too late, I'd shouted 'GAMBLLLEEEEEEEE!'.

They then asked me to the nearest 5 units how many units of alcohol THEY'D drank last weekend. Fucking joke it was. Student union pub quiz :-(


----------



## wrimc

Lunny said:


> :lol: Just remembered this time me and my mates won a pub quiz. I was sent up to be our team's ambassador and they said I could either take the £50 or gamble on another question for £150. As soon as my mates heard them say that down the microphone they started running to the bar to say take the money but it was too late, I'd shouted 'GAMBLLLEEEEEEEE!'.
> 
> *They then asked me to the nearest 5 units how many units of alcohol THEY'D drank last weekend. Fucking joke it was. Student union pub quiz :-*(


What sort of question is that?! :lol:


----------



## Lunny

wrimc said:


> What sort of question is that?! :lol:


I know! My my 6'5'' tank of a housemate was raging . Their smug grins vanished when he started going off on one. Still didn't get shit all from them.

I redeemed myself a couple of weeks later when we came joint second and had a play off for a 24 pack of beer. It was a downing competition and I drank the pint in 4 seconds flat (my personal record, I'm shit at downing pints usually).


----------



## Miguel2010

Markyboy86 said:


> All new Alan Partridge on Sky Atlantic.
> 
> AHA!


All new????...What a brand new series????

Why havnt I heard about this????


----------



## Bryn

@Miguel2010 I thought the same when my mate in work told me this morning, I didn't have clue.

Anyways, I've got it on series record now so I'll have a look at some point this week.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> @Miguel2010 I thought the same when my mate in work told me this morning, I didn't have clue.
> 
> Anyways, I've got it on series record now so I'll have a look at some point this week.


I knw mate, probs cos I dont watch much tv really, just sports an that, and download anything I hear is good etc......Thought someone would have said on facebook or summat like...Anyway ive dwnloaded it from The Pirate Bay last night....Off work tday so might watch it in a bit......Ive just downloaded the |Mid morning matters with Alan Partridge which I never even knew existed!....You seen em mate???


----------



## Miguel2010

Check out my War hat ive designed! ...Gonna but it 6th july when I get paid...Skint now, havnt been paid for 5 weeks....45 day invoice the wankers!

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?876-Where-can-I-buy-a-red-war-hat/page2

Wont let me post my image from image shack for some weird reason???....Posted fine last night.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> @Miguel2010 I thought the same when my mate in work told me this morning, I didn't have clue.
> 
> Anyways, I've got it on series record now so I'll have a look at some point this week.


I thought it was just a one hour special? On Atlantic to hype the film next year.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> I knw mate, probs cos I dont watch much tv really, just sports an that, and download anything I hear is good etc......Thought someone would have said on facebook or summat like...Anyway ive dwnloaded it from The Pirate Bay last night....Off work tday so might watch it in a bit......Ive just downloaded the |Mid morning matters with Alan Partridge which I never even knew existed!....You seen em mate???


I dunno if I've seen the mid morning thing, doesn;t ring a bell.



SimonTemplar said:


> I thought it was just a one hour special? On Atlantic to hype the film next year.


When I hit record it asked me if I wanted to do it for the one episode or the series, so I've just assumed there is a series. :conf


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> I dunno if I've seen the mid morning thing, doesn;t ring a bell.
> 
> When I hit record it asked me if I wanted to do it for the one episode or the series, so I've just assumed there is a series. :conf


Hers the download links mate...Watched 2 episodes so far...Funny as fuck as you would expect!....Just Alan sat in the radio studio being an idiot!


----------



## Wallet

Jenga on the Bunce Hour last night... :lol:


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> Jenga on the Bunce Hour last night... :lol:


Only Buncey could've made that entertaining! Can't believe they ended it as a draw :-(


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> Only Buncey could've made that entertaining! Can't believe they ended it as a draw :-(


Tragic... :-(

The annoying thing about that fight is I was there... sitting in the bar. atsch


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Tragic... :-(
> 
> The annoying thing about that fight is I was there... sitting in the bar. atsch


What's all this?

I forgot to record Bunce last night...


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> Tragic... :-(
> 
> The annoying thing about that fight is I was there... sitting in the bar. atsch


:lol:

Whose show was it? Could possibly get a promoter's copy of it :good


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> :lol:
> 
> Whose show was it? Could possibly get a promoter's copy of it :good


It was Clifton Mitchell's show.


----------



## Miguel2010

Its on Griffs vids Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Its on Griffs vids Bryn.


Migs, you legend. :good


----------



## Miguel2010

No probs mate...

Check out my skills in making this sound bite from Floyd Mayweather jr.......When you log into the site this should be the sound that is played!!!!!

Feel free to use it mods!

[video]http://yourlisten.com/channel/content/16899648/Check_Hook[/video]


----------



## Guest

well hello there...


----------



## Wallet

:hi: Bobby.


----------



## Guest

Hows it going mate.

So what can we do in this place??


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> Hows it going mate.
> 
> So what can we do in this place??


Good mate.

What do you mean? Like in terms of rules?


----------



## Miguel2010

Nice hat mate!

Welcome.


----------



## Guest

Yeh can you call promoters names can tou post torrents etc?


----------



## Guest

Cheers Miguel gonna try an make a fresh start here. Who is here?


----------



## Vano-irons

:hi: rob

Rule 1) we can post tits in the lounge
Rule 2) Warren is watching, so don't slag him off.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> Yeh can you call promoters names can tou post torrents etc?


Yeah, but try not to post anything that could be libellous.

Not sure about torrents. We can't post streams in public.


----------



## Graham Norton

Be careful with promoters.


----------



## Miguel2010

I posted a torrent link for Bryn earlier Graham, do I have to take it down like mate???

Was only a link for Alan Partridge series thing that was an online series.

Also see my link at top of the page Graham and make that the jingle for when you log onto the site!!!

Or there will be trouble


----------



## Miguel2010

Just gonna mix a load of tunes from the Beatport top 100 dwnload tunes for June....

Anyone into house music???


----------



## Graham Norton

Miguel2010 said:


> I posted a torrent link for Bryn earlier Graham, do I have to take it down like mate???
> 
> Was only a link for Alan Partridge series thing that was an online series.


To be on the safe side I'd keep that sort of thing to PMs in future as if it's illegal it's not really allowed.


----------



## Miguel2010

Graham Norton said:


> To be on the safe side I'd keep that sort of thing to PMs in future as if it's illegal it's not really allowed.


OK pal.....Series was actually live on youtube so dunno how it would stand on the legality side.....

But understood mate.


----------



## Markyboy86

@Miguel2010 @Bryn

Last nights ep was Partridge taking you round Norfolk to his old haunts and the like. Next weeks ep is like a book club thing i think??


----------



## Miguel2010

Markyboy86 said:


> @Miguel2010 @Bryn
> 
> Last nights ep was Partridge taking you round Norfolk to his old haunts and the like. Next weeks ep is like a book club thing i think??


Cheers mate.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> @Miguel2010 @Bryn
> 
> Last nights ep was Partridge taking you round Norfolk to his old haunts and the like. Next weeks ep is like a book club thing i think??


Nice one. :good

@robpalmer135 :hi:


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## Vano-irons

:lol:

Will be just like Newcastle under Keegan. He had 2 defenders and begrudged playing them :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Markyboy86 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Holmes

Just starting to watch Breaking Bad, Netflix isn't all that but it does have a shitload of episodes of BB so worth it's cost.


----------



## Holmes

Markyboy86 said:


>


:lol:

Class.

I'd get Chris Samba in if I were him. £6milllion apparently ANZHI want.


----------



## Vano-irons

I'm actually looking forward to the return of the Gordie Shore tonight. Gay I no


----------



## Holmes

Vano-irons said:


> I'm actually looking forward to the return of the Gordie Shore tonight. Gay I no


For fucks sake :-(

Of all the shit on tv you select that. Unbelievable. What is the world coming to?

Needless to say I hate Reality TV and all that bullshit hair-head drivel i.e Towie.


----------



## Vano-irons

Holmes said:


> For fucks sake :-(
> 
> Of all the shit on tv you select that. Unbelievable. What is the world coming to?
> 
> Needless to say I hate Reality TV and all that bullshit hair-head drivel i.e Towie.


I no I no. But I'm hooked. All these northerners do is shag and fight, so it makes for half decent tele (when you can decode what's being said that is). And some of them are so thick it makes me feel better about my life.

But that's all the reality TV I watch (unless you count The First 48, Cops etc). TOWIE makes me sick, as does big brother


----------



## GazOC

Bloody hell Vano. I watch the odd bit of shite on TV but nothing on THAT level!


----------



## Bryn

I love Big Brother. atsch

Adam FTW. :deal


----------



## Miguel2010

Get a fucking grip of yourselves before I come round and throttle the lot of ya......

No more mentions of the aforementioned Gay TV shows.

Do not watch tv unless sport is involved OK.

Rots your tiny minds.


----------



## Vano-irons

:happy


----------



## Holmes

Vano-irons said:


> I no I no. But I'm hooked. All these northerners do is shag and fight, so it makes for half decent tele (when you can decode what's being said that is). And some of them are so thick it makes me feel better about my life.
> 
> But that's all the reality TV I watch (unless you count The First 48, Cops etc). TOWIE makes me sick, as does big brother


I expected more of you, I will re-evaluate my opinion...

FFS man, still can't believe what the fuck your watching. Like cancer for your brain that shit. I am literally watching a documentary about cannabis now and after this I will watch Breaking Bad and then I will watch Lopez v Ortiz again to watch the quitter get his jaw broken.

I am learning, being entertained by a well thought out programme and watching sport.

You meanwhile are watching that shit, I am at a loss for words. Vano :-(


----------



## Holmes

GazOC said:


> Bloody hell Vano. I watch the odd bit of shite on TV but nothing on THAT level!


:good



Bryn said:


> I love Big Brother. atsch
> 
> Adam FTW. :deal


*adds Bryn to ignore list*



Miguel2010 said:


> Get a fucking grip of yourselves before I come round and throttle the lot of ya......
> 
> No more mentions of the aforementioned Gay TV shows.
> 
> Do not watch tv unless sport is involved OK.
> 
> Rots your tiny minds.


It depends. Programmes must be interesting and teach you things. I.E based on fact ot teach youy about stuff you don't know which then makes the effort in watching it worthwhile.

Sport is always a win unless it's cricket or american sports, just my opinion.

I cannot watch reality programmes, just a waste of life. When I'm 70 I don't plan on regretting the time wasted on wondering how Lauren feels about splitting with Mark in Towie and who won BigBro13. Just bollocks, fuck the lot of it.

BTW I have decided to get a motorbike license. Will be revising for theory test and will get my license, next year I will get myself a bike :good


----------



## Bryn

Go preach elsewhere, my TV, my rules. :deal


----------



## Vano-irons

Holmes said:


> I expected more of you, I will re-evaluate my opinion...
> 
> FFS man, still can't believe what the fuck your watching. Like cancer for your brain that shit. I am literally watching a documentary about cannabis now and after this I will watch Breaking Bad and then I will watch Lopez v Ortiz again to watch the quitter get his jaw broken.
> 
> I am learning, being entertained by a well thought out programme and watching sport.
> 
> You meanwhile are watching that shit, I am at a loss for words. Vano :-(


I'll be sure to PM you a RbR on events. Every 15 minutes there is a break, which gives me ample time.

WAR GEORDIE!!!!


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


> Go preach elsewhere, my TV, my rules. :deal


You wonna watch Geordie Shore with me? We can phone each other half way thru and swap stories


----------



## Bryn

Vano-irons said:


> You wonna watch Geordie Shore with me? We can phone each other half way thru and swap stories


no ta


----------



## Markyboy86

Between this revelation and you bringing that poster up here in september......im starting to worry about you vano son. :stonk


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> Just starting to watch Breaking Bad, Netflix isn't all that but it does have a shitload of episodes of BB so worth it's cost.


Good move.

I caught the end of that Mark Wright show the other night. It's so shite it's hilarious.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: Lifetime ban from ESB, no reason given :lol: 

My last post on there was to Vano in the Choi the other week when this site was down for an afternoon :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


> no ta














Markyboy86 said:


> Between this revelation and you bringing that poster up here in september......im starting to worry about you vano son. :stonk


:rofl I'm meeting James Degale in a few weeks, should my first question be 'so, Geordie Shore, yay or nay?'


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi: Lifetime ban from ESB, no reason given :lol:
> 
> My last post on there was to Vano in the Choi the other week when this site was down for an afternoon :lol:


They've started to edit my old posts now saying weird gay stuff. :-(


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Go preach elsewhere, my TV, my rules. :deal


You can lead a :horse to water but you can't make it drink it.

Fuck you and your emo tv.



Vano-irons said:


> I'll be sure to PM you a RbR on events. Every 15 minutes there is a break, which gives me ample time.
> 
> WAR GEORDIE!!!!


:nono:nono

Vano you need to switch that shit over, seriously, in 2 years time you will wonder what the fuck you were thinking. Trust me :deal



Vano-irons said:


> You wonna watch Geordie Shore with me? We can phone each other half way thru and swap stories


Sound like 13 year old after a night out at the 'Youth Night-Club', Panda Pop in one hand, your other hand supports the nokia 3310 that you show off to girls by playing the ringtone 'kick', the pulling technique of a youth, moves to kill :lol:



Bryn said:


> no ta


You went and redeemed yourself there Bryn :good


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> :good
> 
> *adds Bryn to ignore list*
> 
> It depends. Programmes must be interesting and teach you things. I.E based on fact ot teach youy about stuff you don't know which then makes the effort in watching it worthwhile.
> 
> Sport is always a win unless it's cricket or american sports, just my opinion.
> 
> I cannot watch reality programmes, just a waste of life. When I'm 70 I don't plan on regretting the time wasted on wondering how Lauren feels about splitting with Mark in Towie and who won BigBro13. Just bollocks, fuck the lot of it.
> 
> *BTW I have decided to get a motorbike license*. Will be revising for theory test and will get my license, next year I will get myself a bike :good


Nice one kid! ENG ENG ENGGGGG!!!

Full hitter or CBT???


----------



## 084

:lol: @Vano-irons

thats way worse than what i'm watching.

Abominal Snowman: some geezer going looking for it, laugh all you will but theres 200 footprints dating 50 years that can't be scientifically explained, which gets me kinda curious


----------



## Miguel2010

Kick was dope ringtone!!!

I had sonar as my message tone!!!!


----------



## Bryn

I thought that Partridge thing was amazing, I was surprised.


----------



## Miguel2010

@Bryn @Vano irons


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> :rofl I'm meeting James Degale in a few weeks, should my first question be 'so, Geordie Shore, yay or neigh?'


:think :horse


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> *Good move.*
> 
> I caught the end of that Mark Wright show the other night. It's so shite it's hilarious.


:good

As for Mark Wright show. When I'm on here (laptop) the missus puts her shit on, that programme was on the other day and it was obviously scripted, poorly at that. Acting is wooden, plots are hollow and faulted, programme is meaningless. It is the epitome of 'trash television'.

I can tell you've a good humour, would you be so kind as to afford me a few hours of your time and please watch the series Trailer Park Boys. I'm telling you now, it's the shit! Just bare with first episode to get into it and 2 or 3 eps in you'll be hooked. Get back to me on that please, you're in for a treat.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> I thought that Partridge thing was amazing, I was surprised.


Havnt watched it yet mate, got it on pc though...Might watch it tnite.


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol: I fucked loved my 3310 Holmes!



Mexican_LP said:


> :lol: @Vano-irons
> 
> thats way worse than what i'm watching.
> 
> Abominal Snowman: some geezer going looking for it, laugh all you will but theres 200 footprints dating 50 years that can't be scientifically explained, which gets me kinda curious


I like all shit like that, weird shit that cant be explained. Accident astronauts as well.


----------



## 084

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: I fucked loved my 3310 Holmes!
> 
> I like all shit like that, weird shit that cant be explained. *Accident astronauts* as well.


whats that


----------



## Miguel2010

Anyone know about puma punku????
Now this is worth watching...Trust me.....Diorite rocks can only be cut with diamond, or diamond tipped tools.


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Nice one kid! ENG ENG ENGGGGG!!!
> 
> Full hitter or CBT???


Full Hitter, Holmes is O.G' 

I have to do CBT first then License I think.

I will get one of these;
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-KTM-...Motorcycles&hash=item2c665b75dc#ht_500wt_1287



Miguel2010 said:


> Kick was dope ringtone!!!
> 
> I had sonar as my message tone!!!!


Everybody had 'kick', that was _the _tone. Can't remember sonar, will dig it out on YT.


----------



## Vano-irons

Mexican_LP said:


> whats that


Basically it is a belief that aliens came to earth thousands of years ago and helped create modern man and help build civilisation. It sounds crazy I know, but 'experts' point to ancient religions which have writings of 'gods' coming from the sky teaching them things. Even in the bible, it says 'the sons of gods (gods as in plural rather than one god), mated with the daughters of man.


----------



## Vano-irons

Miguel2010 said:


> Anyone know about puma punku????
> Now this is worth watching...Trust me.....Diorite rocks can only be cut with diamond, or diamond tipped tools.


 @Mexican_LP this is the ancient astronaut thing.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> Full Hitter, Holmes is O.G'
> 
> I have to do CBT first then License I think.
> 
> I will get one of these;
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-KTM-...Motorcycles&hash=item2c665b75dc#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Everybody had 'kick', that was _the _tone. Can't remember sonar, will dig it out on YT.


Sweet ride mate.........I like these myself....Building up to getting the arse to buy one!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-56-S...Motorcycles&hash=item2a1f3b9e02#ht_1130wt_984


----------



## 084

Vano-irons said:


> Basically it is a belief that aliens came to earth thousands of years ago and helped create modern man and help build civilisation. It sounds crazy I know, but 'experts' point to ancient religions which have writings of 'gods' coming from the sky teaching them things. Even in the bible, it says 'the sons of gods (gods as in plural rather than one god), mated with the daughters of man.


read things about Aliens building the pyramids and things


----------



## 084

Vano-irons said:


> @Mexican_LP this is the ancient astronaut thing.


nice will give it a watch tomorrow


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Sweet ride mate.........I like these myself....Building up to getting the arse to buy one!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-56-S...Motorcycles&hash=item2a1f3b9e02#ht_1130wt_984












Very nice bike, I mean that but not my cup of tea them crotch rockets Too fast and would tempt me into no good.


----------



## Vano-irons

Mexican_LP said:


> read things about Aliens building the pyramids and things


Yeah that's pretty much it mate. Atlantis, the Inca tribe in South America etc. it's all sort of tied to this belief. And I can sort of see how it could be possible. Thousands of years ago, things coming from the sky would be considered Gods. Now days they would be considered aliens


----------



## Miguel2010

Vano-irons said:


> @Mexican_LP this is the ancient astronaut thing.


Puma Punku is seriously fucking weird mate....No explanation or nothing.......Gigantic slabs of diorite strewn across the area weighing some incredible tonnage........You cant create something like that without planning, schematics and a lot of technology....I love it I find out everything I can about the place......Very, very mysterious site.


----------



## Holmes

As for Aliens, I sound far out but I firmly believe we aren't alone and I believe they are the owners of this land, Pyramids confuses the fuck out of me but if pushed I'd say a E.T had summat to do with it. I don't see how they dragged those big blocks up to the top, it doesn't make common sense, in-explainable.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


>


Hahaha!...I know mate.....I'm not a headbanger on them...Me mates got one I lend it quite often, I know the score mate...Its the other clowns on the road you have to look out for....I wouldnt wind it on unless I was well away from any sort of trafic and then theres only myself an the machine to knack!


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> As for Aliens, I sound far out but I firmly believe we aren't alone and I believe they are the owners of this land, Pyramids confuses the fuck out of me but if pushed I'd say a E.T had summat to do with it. I don't see how they dragged those big blocks up to the top, it doesn't make common sense, in-explainable.


Its been proven somewhere that they had a ramp going around each pyramid a big giant ramp going round each side getting higher as it went round every corner...Thats how they got the stones up.

theres a doco on youtube about it somewhere.

Watch that one I posted mate....Makes the Pyramids look like lego....seriously.


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Hahaha!...I know mate.....I'm not a headbanger on them...Me mates got one I lend it quite often, I know the score mate...Its the other clowns on the road you have to look out for....I wouldnt wind it on unless I was well away from any sort of trafic and then theres only myself an the machine to knack!


I can't fault you mate. Nice bike, I edited post btw.

I'm into comfy bikes as it were. Just for me to jump on and fuck off down to Wales or summat. I'm 26 next year and intend to rent a bike like a tourer (may buy for trip and sell when back) and fuck off for a your. Go to France, Germany, Austria, Poland etc. Do a 3 week stint around Europe with no map and just go wherever. That's the best way to travel imo. Of course I will pop to Holland for supplies :good


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Its been proven somewhere that they had a ramp going around each pyramid a big giant ramp going round each side getting higher as it went round every corner...Thats how they got the stones up.
> 
> theres a doco on youtube about it somewhere.
> 
> Watch that one I posted mate....Makes the Pyramids look like lego....seriously.


I can't see why nobody has the language down though, they kept the language and there's too much unknown imo. How are they so perfect are inline?

I will watch that doc now mate, gonna log off and roll one up to watch it.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> I can't fault you mate. Nice bike, I edited post btw.
> 
> I'm into comfy bikes as it were. Just for me to jump on and fuck off down to Wales or summat. I'm 26 next year and intend to rent a bike like a tourer (may buy for trip and sell when back) and fuck off for a your. Go to France, Germany, Austria, Poland etc. Do a 3 week stint around Europe with no map and just go wherever. That's the best way to travel imo. Of course I will pop to Holland for supplies :good


Sounds like a plan to me kidda.........

think of all the women you will meet and greet! 

Happy days man!


----------



## Holmes

http://checkhookboxing.com/search.php?searchid=51422

This isn't No Mas :-(


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> I can't see why nobody has the language down though, they kept the language and there's too much unknown imo. How are they so perfect are inline?
> 
> I will watch that doc now mate, gonna log off and roll one up to watch it.


Plotted them from star charts or something...They are something like a few mill out of the degree they are on to the line of the stars they sit under...Summat like that anyway....Enjoy mate...Its class.


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me kidda.........
> 
> think of all the women you will meet and greet!
> 
> Happy days man!


Will loosen my load in Holland (Utrecht) and in Prague 

Defo gonna do it mate, defo.

Logging off now, speak tomorrow. BTW download Utorrent and download that link I did for Wallet, funny as fuck!


----------



## Bryn

Just watching the Jenga on Bunce, "Oh my Gawd."


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> As for Aliens, I sound far out but I firmly believe we aren't alone and I believe they are the owners of this land, Pyramids confuses the fuck out of me but if pushed I'd say a E.T had summat to do with it. I don't see how they dragged those big blocks up to the top, it doesn't make common sense, in-explainable.







there ya go mate.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> Will loosen my load in Holland (Utrecht) and in Prague
> 
> Defo gonna do it mate, defo.
> 
> Logging off now, speak tomorrow. BTW download Utorrent and download that link I did for Wallet, funny as fuck!


got utorrent mate, Im a senior at dwnloading ...Ill grab it tho mate....Laters.


----------



## 084

Migs, post that documentary in the lounge'i'll defo watch it tomo

did ya know 96% of the Amazon remains unexplored, and 1 out every 3 animals considered extinct, they re-discover, Must be some mad animals out there


----------



## Miguel2010

Mexican_LP said:


> Migs, post that documentary in the lounge'i'll defo watch it tomo
> 
> did ya know 96% of the Amazon remains unexplored, and 1 out every 3 animals considered extinct, they re-discover, Must be some mad animals out there


Ok matey...Will post now.

I know yeah, I want me a T Rex!


----------



## 084

Miguel2010 said:


> Ok matey...Will post now.
> 
> I know yeah, I want me a T Rex!


:lol::lol:


----------



## GazOC

Miguel2010 said:


> Plotted them from star charts or something...They are something like a few mill out of the degree they are on to the line of the stars they sit under...Summat like that anyway....Enjoy mate...Its class.


Isn't it the 3 stars in Orions belt?


----------



## Vano-irons

@Holmes

The northerners have just got on the plane. They are Mexico bound for Spring Break.

Will keep you posted brother :good


----------



## Miguel2010

GazOC said:


> Isn't it the 3 stars in Orions belt?
> 
> View attachment 78


Think so mate.....Looks about right.


----------



## Miguel2010

Is there any way to stop this auto log out thing???

Does my pan in.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> How come you're not around much these days? :think


Been working etc as summer hits there is more work available for both the jobs I do (Photography and Security)........

Also I've just bought a load of complete boxsets, which I have been watching:yep


----------



## Libertarian

BATES MIGHT FINALLY BE GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Libertarian

:lol:

I can't wait until he dies.

Nor can our friends at HMRC I'd imagine either.

He's a really bitter old cunt, who seems to enjoy being an obnoxious old bastard, and paying other people to be yes men/women and also act like obnoxious old bastards too.... even if many of them are in their 30's.

Apparently a matchday steward was fined for being too lenient on a spectator who stood up during the game last season. He was politely told to sit down and was left to it, when in fact he should have been all but arrested and thrown out of the stadium.

Both parties were encouraged not to report the matter to the boys in blue or to the local rag. Not that it really matters, half the hacks at the YEP are banned from the club for various reasons, some dating back to 2005.


----------



## Wiirdo




----------



## Markyboy86

@Holmes Trailer Park Boys is the shit. "Theres a shitstorm brewin Randy"

All the main characters are hilarious! Have you seen the movies??


----------



## Markyboy86

Sxane said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Amazing!


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

Afternoon gentlemen. :hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening all, looking forward to the football later, all those 'tipping' @Bryn 's Portugal, I wish they'd back with there cash as I want to go on Spain :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Evening all, looking forward to the football later, all those 'tipping' @Bryn 's Portugal, I wish they'd back with there cash as I want to go on Spain :lol:


:good

WAR Portugal!!!! :ibutt

Does Figo still play? :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :good
> 
> WAR Portugal!!!! :ibutt
> 
> Does Figo still play? :yep


What a player though :lol: Could do with him in the England squad still!


----------



## Holmes

Markyboy86 said:


> @Holmes Trailer Park Boys is the shit. "Theres a shitstorm brewin Randy"
> 
> All the main characters are hilarious! Have you seen the movies??


Every movie and every episode 

Ricky a shit leopard can't change its shit spots...


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just chatting to @NO MAS on Twitter, he's the one in block capitals, also you'll know im by his favourite sig #FuckManure #ESBFamily :good


----------



## Holmes

Bryn, Figo retired a few years back, at Inter iirc. He retired whilst he still had it to be fair. Whereas Giggs plays on and has like 3-4 good games a season. Just sayin'


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Bryn, Figo retired a few years back, at Inter iirc. He retired whilst he still had it to be fair. Whereas Giggs plays on and has like 3-4 good games a season. Just sayin'


Similar to Dzecko then :good


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> Similar to Dzecko then :good


Maybe so mate...How much was Dzecko's equalizer vs QPR worth though???


----------



## Bryn

:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

Miguel2010 said:


> Maybe so mate...How much was Dzecko's equalizer vs QPR worth though???


£27million :think


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> £27million :think


Dunno mate, 80 mil for winning prem isnt it???....Obviously Aguero stole the show, but Dzecko won the only header that City won in the box all game, and he scored with it......Dont rate him really, but I said to me mates in the pub when we were watching it live, get Dzecko on, he will bully their defence and outwork them...The rest is history.

Paid his transfer fee back with that goal anyway!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Thats why I said £27 million, but the money is irrespective to City


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats why I said £27 million, but the money is irrespective to City


Ahh yeah course it is!

Like a daft fiver to them!


----------



## Noonaldinho

No fucker trusts Torres with a Pen! or has he refused again :think

(meaning thats why he wasnt brought on with Pens in mind)


----------



## 084

Ronaldo will his penalty, trust me


----------



## wrimc

He will his penalty.....?


----------



## 084

miss atsch


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Ronaldo didn't even get to take a penalty lmao!


----------



## wrimc

Ronaldo the mug


----------



## Noonaldinho

Nevermind @Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Nevermind @Bryn


:conf There's always next year.

;-)


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :conf There's always next year.
> 
> ;-)


:lol:

Serves Ronaldo right for wanting the glory of scoring the decider :lol:


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Similar to Dzecko then :good


Pfft. He was the bollocks till Roberto started rotating him. He was in similar form to RVP even. Integrating Balotelli cost him his form. Still came back well, scored a few against your lot whilst Rooney did fuck all. QPR goal proved why we should keep him. Put Johnson on the left with his strong foot, get a winger like on the right and that's that sorted, a perfect plan B against defensive teams and play to Dzeko strengths.

FFP is bollocksed now, Chelsea wrecking the gaff and now EPL worth record 3billion. Plus we won league. We have upwards of 60million extra in now with all the changes.

Whilst we look at Cavani, RVP, Falcoa you buy Powell. Maybe in 5 years time the gloating of United fans in years gone by when Ronaldo. Rooney and Tevez lined up will bite them. I'm going to enjoy this.



Miguel2010 said:


> Maybe so mate...How much was Dzecko's equalizer vs QPR worth though???


A ridiculous amount whatever it is. The win was more than money, its about kickstarting our campaign as a top team. Confidence.



Miguel2010 said:


> Dunno mate, 80 mil for winning prem isnt it???....Obviously Aguero stole the show, but Dzecko won the only header that City won in the box all game, and he scored with it......Dont rate him really, but I said to me mates in the pub when we were watching it live, get Dzecko on, he will bully their defence and outwork them...The rest is history.
> 
> Paid his transfer fee back with that goal anyway!


Did you watch Bosnia v Brazil when he literally handled Brazil on his own? Made Luiz his absolute bitch?

He's a great target man and can link play well with head or feet. We haven't played to his strengths and he deserves a full opportunity.



Noonaldinho said:


> Thats why I said £27 million, but the money is irrespective to City


:hey

Sheikh might get bored


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> Serves Ronaldo right for wanting the glory of scoring the decider :lol:


Spot on.

Ronaldo with his quest to be Balon d'or over Messi has cost his country their chance. Letting a defender take a peno over a forward is insane. Didn't he know the 5th peno is irrelevant if the earlier penos are missed?

His free-kicks are overstated in quality too. All this hype when most fly over the bar. Granted he scores a screamer or two but he'd do better putting low and hard than looking for highlight reel stuff.


----------



## Bryn

Good morning. :hi:


----------



## Bryn

TFFP completely ignored my PM's on ESB. :-(


----------



## Holmes

Maybe he's struggling to deal with how wide he was of the mark with the City v United predictions. I remember him having Rio over Lescott and Evra over Clichy, Rafael over Richards :lol:


In all seriousness he's probably finding it hard juggling work with moving here and also seeing his kid, maybe time is more precious.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> Pfft. He was the bollocks till Roberto started rotating him. He was in similar form to RVP even. Integrating Balotelli cost him his form. Still came back well, scored a few against your lot whilst Rooney did fuck all. QPR goal proved why we should keep him. Put Johnson on the left with his strong foot, get a winger like on the right and that's that sorted, a perfect plan B against defensive teams and play to Dzeko strengths.
> 
> FFP is bollocksed now, Chelsea wrecking the gaff and now EPL worth record 3billion. Plus we won league. We have upwards of 60million extra in now with all the changes.
> 
> Whilst we look at Cavani, RVP, Falcoa you buy Powell. Maybe in 5 years time the gloating of United fans in years gone by when Ronaldo. Rooney and Tevez lined up will bite them. I'm going to enjoy this.
> 
> A ridiculous amount whatever it is. The win was more than money, its about kickstarting our campaign as a top team. Confidence.
> 
> *
> Did you watch Bosnia v Brazil* when he literally handled Brazil on his own? Made Luiz his absolute bitch?
> 
> He's a great target man and can link play well with head or feet. We haven't played to his strengths and he deserves a full opportunity.
> 
> :hey
> 
> Sheikh might get bored


I never mate...Ill have to check that out.


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> Serves Ronaldo right for wanting the glory of scoring the decider :lol:


Ronaldo wont of chose which penna he took.......By rights you want your best penna taker on number 5 the deal sealer, Cesc was the deal sealer for Spain, rarely misses a spot kick does Cesc.....But I can see the argument that you should have your best taker higher up the order to get some notches on the board...but flipside, what if you best takers have took one and missed, then you are down to the lesser takers who rarely take spot kicks and are under pressure to score...thats when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Holmes

Ronaldo missed against Chelsea didn't he? In the CL in Moscow?

Fergie been at United all them years yet Mourinho wins same amount with 2 different teams in different leagues in half the time. Also had the H2H record on him. Still our press preach thatsl he's the best when facts show he isn't.

Inter was assembled on unwanted players like Milito and Sneijder btw. Only spent money at Chelsea and the big spends were Romans picks.


----------



## Libertarian

I'd want my best penalty takers 2nd, 3rd and 4th, with two steady eddies taking the remaining kicks. I'd send my weakest taker up first, so there's plenty of time for one of theirs to miss if yours does.

And if I won the toss, I'd definitely go first, you put the pressure on the other team immediately, even if you miss they've still got to score. If you score.... :hey

The only thing I can think of where I'd have my best person last is a 4x100 relay. In the 4x400 you want your fastest man first.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Holmes why are you always so fixated with United?

And TFFP wasnt that wide off the mark as you won the league by 0 points. Hardly ran away with it.

Choose to bring up Powell as a signing but dont mention Kagawa, and all the City rumours that you'll sign this and that, there are just as many rumours about United signing people. I also remember a certain done deal for Hazard :think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> @Holmes why are you always so fixated with United?


He hates them....really hates them.


----------



## Miguel2010

Dinamita said:


> I'd want my best penalty takers 2nd, 3rd and 4th, with two steady eddies taking the remaining kicks. I'd send my weakest taker up first, so there's plenty of time for one of theirs to miss if yours does.
> 
> And if I won the toss, I'd definitely go first, you put the pressure on the other team immediately, even if you miss they've still got to score. If you score.... :hey
> 
> The only thing I can think of where I'd have my best person last is a 4x100 relay. In the 4x400 you want your fastest man first.


Ever been in a penna shootout mate???

Ive been in a few, and I'm always number 5....The pressure is on more when it comes down to either need to score to stay in it or score to win the shootout......Thats when you need takers who are confident, who pick there spot and never change their mind..

Ive got pennas sussed, shape to strike it and point your standing foot in the direction you want the keeper to go, and stick it in the other corner......Keepers read from where your standing foot points.....Keep an eye out for it....

Not saying I'm right mate, just from experience.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Best Penalty takers 3 and 4 for me.


----------



## Libertarian

Yeah I've been in one, though there wasn't much logic to the selections, it was just a case of who wanted one, and whoever volunteered first went first.

I went third, all went in until the last taker for the other side, who missed.

I just think that having your best taker last could lead to him not getting a shot, which obviously looks shocking if the Portugal scenario comes into play.


----------



## Miguel2010

Like I say I can understand the best taker going sooner.....Its a lot of guesswork and hindsight really.....I know if I was a manager of a side and I had say Ronaldo up next and they had whoever, I would feel confident that at least we will be taking another kick after this one.


----------



## Wallet

Bill said:


> Afternoon gentlemen. :hi:


You've been rather quiet recently, Bill.

What's occurring?


----------



## Miguel2010

Wallet said:


> You've been rather quiet recently, Bill.
> 
> What's occurring?


Football.....Cheap crates...Partys....and all round Bill'dage!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Had some really bad rain here today, my brother sent me this pic from his work


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> Had some really bad rain here today, my brother sent me this pic from his work


Newcastle???

My mate said it was bad up there tday like.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> @Holmes why are you always so fixated with United?
> 
> And TFFP wasnt that wide off the mark as you won the league by 0 points. Hardly ran away with it.
> 
> Choose to bring up Powell as a signing but dont mention Kagawa, and all the City rumours that you'll sign this and that, there are just as many rumours about United signing people. I also remember a certain done deal for Hazard :think


He was ours till Drogba scored the equalizer against Bayern. His agent scuppered that deal, look at the Yaya leaving rumours their agent put out trying to play hardball.

Look at those players I mentioned, I was spot on. Points had nothing to do with it. Performances are the judgment. Yoi forget the derbies too. Even when we got robbed with Kompany's red we still came back with 10 men to 3-2.

Read any City article on Sky Sports and see the United fans comments. Yet we are the bitters. How dare we challenge for United's title.
Kagawa is a mighty step down from Sneider, a good player but not World Class

Not fixated, just enjoying giving out shit that I've taken for years. I enjoy proving myths wrong too, like Fergie being the best ever, he isn't! The myth that all your youth ate shit hot like Clevinho for example.

Nothings personal with you.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Miguel2010 said:


> Newcastle???
> 
> My mate said it was bad up there tday like.


No this was Bromsgrove not far from Bham


----------



## Wallet

Weather was awful here earlier too, barely a cloud in sight now though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Who is the Best manager of all time then? :think


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Who is the Best manager of all time then? :think


Ron Saunders, obviously.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Who is the Best manager of all time then? :think


Del Bosque imo.

Capello or Jose as club managers.

Clough best English.


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> No this was Bromsgrove not far from Bham


Ahh right...

Been warm In Boro tday......Windy as fuck, with grey skies, but very warm.

Here's hope for July and all the flesh and female belly buttons out on show!


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> Del Bosque imo.
> 
> Capello or Jose as club managers.
> 
> Clough best English.


Shankly??? British.


----------



## Miguel2010

Edit fuck up.


----------



## Wallet

"If you get Joe Gans, that's Darren Hamilton. Michael Spinks, Luis Manuel Rodriguez. Mix all those guys together and you get Darren Hamilton."

:deal


----------



## Wallet

Del Bosque greatest manager ever?

I can't see that.


----------



## Libertarian

The weather here has been so variable it's ridiculous.

One minute it's beer garden weather, the next it's monsoon season, and then back again.


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> Del Bosque greatest manager ever?
> 
> I can't see that.


I don't judge ever. I judge of my time or what I have knowledge about. I can't draw an accurate assessment on things before my time.

Bosque been the bollocks internationally. Club manager I would say Capello or Mourinho as I said. Both proved themselves as elite managers. Mourinho will retire as the GOAT.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Del Bosque imo.
> 
> Capello or Jose as club managers.
> 
> Clough best English.


So SAF's complete rebuilding of UTD and dominance in England over more than 20 years, winning more than any other British manager in history doesnt make him a contender in your view?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Del Bosque has been blessed with one of the greatest group of players I have witnessed, was he instrumental in the infrastructure in the Spanish national game back in the 90's?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> I don't judge ever. I judge of my time or what I have knowledge about. I can't draw an accurate assessment on things before my time.
> 
> Bosque been the bollocks internationally. Club manager I would say Capello or Mourinho as I said. Both proved themselves as elite managers. Mourinho will retire as the GOAT.


Mourinho needs to stay at a club for a few years to build a legacy somewhere. IMO


----------



## Miguel2010

Jose will be the GOAT....Look what hes done to now....At least another 20 years in him.


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> Del Bosque has been blessed with one of the greatest group of players I have witnessed, was he instrumental in the infrastructure in the Spanish national game back in the 90's?


Yep...

thats why I think Pep Guardiola is a pretty unproven manager IMO.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> I don't judge ever. I judge of my time or what I have knowledge about. I can't draw an accurate assessment on things before my time.
> 
> Bosque been the bollocks internationally. Club manager I would say Capello or Mourinho as I said. Both proved themselves as elite managers. Mourinho will retire as the GOAT.


Just had a look , he's only been an international manager for 4 years !


----------



## Chatty

Damn thats some size lightning bolt


----------



## Noonaldinho

:rofl I thought the guy was foreign at first


----------



## 084

Holmes said:


> Ronaldo missed against Chelsea didn't he? In the CL in Moscow?
> 
> Fergie been at United all them years yet Mourinho wins same amount with 2 different teams in different leagues in half the time. Also had the H2H record on him. Still our press preach thatsl he's the best when facts show he isn't.
> 
> Inter was assembled on unwanted players like Milito and Sneijder btw. Only spent money at Chelsea and the big spends were Romans picks.


Your like fish eyes with all these digs at UTD, IMO of course


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> So SAF's complete rebuilding of UTD and dominance in England over more than 20 years, winning more than any other British manager in history doesnt make him a contender in your view?


You took over because early investment and because of Sky's money. You built year on year to what United are now. If Fergie was at Chelsea he'd have had the sack for finishing second with no trophies to compensate i.e Ancelotti wad after winning the double the year before.

Fergie has been very fortunate to have the club ran how he's seen fit. Not many managers are afforded such luxuries nowadays and many owners are trigger happy.

Shankly and Paisley did fantastic jobs at Liverpool and yet that's all been glossed over now by the modern media. Football began with the Premiership nowadays.

Don't think for one second that I don't rate Fergie because I do. I just don't like the hype the guy receives. He has single handedly ruined the careers of Berbatov and Anderson who are shadows of the players he signed. He let the best CB in the world go, forced him even because he didn't like being questioned. So too with Beckham who was to football what ODLH is to boxing.



Noonaldinho said:


> Del Bosque has been blessed with one of the greatest group of players I have witnessed, was he instrumental in the infrastructure in the Spanish national game back in the 90's?


I agree. But the Dutch camp are ultra-talented too. Did you see the way they burned considering the were finalists in South Africa World Cup. Let's not forget there is a huge divide between Real and Barca in the camp too and major injuries to CB Puyol and Striker Villa.

A ship no matter how powerful and brilliant must still be guided by an adept captain.



Noonaldinho said:


> Mourinho needs to stay at a club for a few years to build a legacy somewhere. IMO


No he doesn't. That's a typical reply I hear often.

Legacies are built on records. Mourinho is in a select group that has gone to different leagues and brought home the goods. I compare him to Clarence Seedorf as a player who's done the same.

A European Cup triumphs a League Victory. There's no doubting it. Now whilst Fergie has had the luxury of building teams he's never really dominated with them has he? Domestically yes but never on the big stage in Europe. Fergie has been content being the man in his league without wanting to test himself abroad. Never ventured to Italy or Spain.

Leaving a legacy at a club is great, it really is. But it doesn't compete with testing yourself against other competitors. By that logic you'd be happy with Amir Khan fighting in UK instead of moving to GBP to fight the elite in USA?

No he doesn't. That's a typical rPaisley and Shankley did amazing



Miguel2010 said:


> Jose will be the GOAT....Look what hes done to now....At least another 20 years in him.


He will go down in 5 years let alone 20 imho. He has proved it in multiple countries and on the elite stage in Europe. Amazing.



Miguel2010 said:


> Yep...
> 
> thats why I think Pep Guardiola is a pretty unproven manager IMO.


Pep changed that team for the better though. He went in and made big calls like letting go of Ronaldinho and Eto'o, that's a big set of bollocks right there and in a few years he matched Fergies haul in Europe.

He does need to do win elsewhere to prove he is an elite manager but his honours so far speak for themselves. He's only done badly this year because he lost his striker and not had a strong defence and is forced to compete with imo the greatest squad of all time in Real Madrid. Whilst he promotes Tello, Cuenca, Alacantra, Dos Santos etc Real are fielding massive signings like Alonso, Ronaldo, Kaka, Ozil, Benzema and of course the best manager around in Mourinho.

He may get his dues depending on how the club perform over the next few years.



Noonaldinho said:


> Just had a look , he's only been an international manager for 4 years !


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vicente_del_Bosque#Manager

Making the transition from a good club manager to an international manager is not easy, enter Capello. He got hold of the team that won the Euros and won the world cup. If it's so easy then why did England not do it in the 90's when we had some top players? Euro 96 should of been ours but wasn't, Del Bosque nailed it first time. He's my pick of best international manager without a doubt, look at the run they are on now, all them clean sheets and an unbeaten streak, not bad without your main striker aye?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Was Uniteds youth system through Premiership money? Did no other team get Premiership money? Fergie spent years building the club. Fergie has never needed to leave United, thats the only reason he'd have gone. Or money, and money cant buy you everything, ask Eden.

Del Bosque took over the already champions of Europe and favourites for the world cup, hardly a fair comparison with the Dutch.


----------



## Holmes

Mexican_LP said:


> Your like fish eyes with all these digs at UTD, IMO of course


http://www1.skysports.com/football/...xLnhBQ&usg=AFQjCNFWgWhA_jLO-N0Rop__FHTXj9CK9Q

Read just about any City article and you will be greeted by the most inane diatribe ever in the comments box, ''Yaya is a mercenary FACT'' whilst that United fan is blissfully ignorant to the fact Rooney (once a blue always a blue) left his club to join United, for more money and a chance to win things.

Fergie called Mancini defensive, the same team that scored 7 past him in the 2 derbies. The same team that won the league with the most goals ever scored.

I am told Ryan Giggs is the ultimate role model. I suppose banging your brothers wife is the done thing nowadays?

Just bollocks mate. Sick of it. I have always been fair, always, but now my anger is vented. I am sick to the back teeth of the negativitiy towards City and our players. Look at the quips Hansen and Lawrensen make on MOTD, always looking to pour scorn on our efforts. United get helping with peno's against Chelsea to get a point yet our point against Sunderland wasn't celebrated even though they played bloody well. Balotelli (a fool who is not a world beater but thinks hes one according to Hansen) scored 2 great goals against Sunderland yet they weren't even spoken about and nor was he given credit.

Like those pathetic Arsenal fans who are very precious. They slate us for buying some of their players (no body held a gun at the AFC board to sell those players) yet they go and rape the French league? Oh the fucking irony!

What's more saddening is the league title win. As I watched the game my phone was buzzing like mad with piss taking texts form United fans. Aguero scores the winner and then the text turn nasty and call us a selection of mercenaries. Not a single 'well done' :-(


----------



## 084

not really wanting to get invovled but what about when Balotelli should of got sent off against Spurs, swings in round a bouts

I don't really support a prem team but like watching the football. I like City and Utd. City deserved to win the league IMO, played some great football, but did look like bottling it. But they pulled through and got what was rightfully theirs :good


----------



## Libertarian

In fairness Fergie was one game away from the bullet at United, I think it's unfair to say that their success was solely because of the Sky money.

The year we won it Man Utd had the highest attendances, and had already begun to make the investments in their facilities to give them the ability to make big money on match days.

As other clubs like Leeds, Liverpool and to a lesser extent Arsenal stood still, United advanced at a pace both on and off the field. 

Of course they were lucky that Fergie had pretty much cracked it by then and they could plan ahead safe in the knowledge that their manager could deliver.

Other clubs don't give their managers the opportunity to do that.

There's absolutely no reason why Leeds couldn't be where United are now, but the problem was that we had scaled the mountain with a side that in all honesty shouldn't have been good enough to win it, and then sat back... United licked their wounds and decided to come back stronger.

Even other clubs like Villa, Sheffield Wednesday etc did well in the early PL years.

Unfortunately to get to that level you're going to be looking at £1/2bn spend, first of all buying players that you don't really want but need anyway to get you in a position to mount a CL push, and then get rid of them if you can to bring in better players.

City have done it in remarkably quick time, but it remains to be seen whether they can sustain a long term assault on United. Fergie has seen off everyone - Leeds, Liverpool, Blackburn, and seemingly Arsenal and Chelsea too.

Going to be interesting over the next couple of years.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Was Uniteds youth system through Premiership money? Did no other team get Premiership money? Fergie spent years building the club. Fergie has never needed to leave United, thats the only reason he'd have gone. Or money, and money cant buy you everything, ask Eden.
> 
> Del Bosque took over the already champions of Europe and favourites for the world cup, hardly a fair comparison with the Dutch.


As a United fan you will know you spent decent money (huge back then) before you won things. Bar the Scholes era of youth who have you brought through again?
By winning the league you get more money, if you continue to win then you get even more money. United have invested that money into players and that's what has helped them dominate. It makes sound sense that if you win more, then you earn more, which then allows you to spend more, which then allows you to monopolise and dominate. If you argue against that then I am lost to the cause.

Holland were finalists in World Cup and crashed out the Euro's with the same team. Of course that's a fair comparison. A manager manages what he has. Bosque gets the WC and possibly the Euros whilst Holland crash and burn. You telling me Spain doesn't have any ego's now?

Fergie never left cos he never wanted to challenge himself out his comfort zone in pastures new.

Eden Hazard is said to be better off to the tune of £7.8million over 5 years for signing for Chelsea than City or United (who offered exactly the same wages believe it or not). He can test himself with us competing with Silva, Tevez, Nasri and Aguero for a spot or walk into Chelsea. For his career he made the best move really as he will get game time, more cash and of course live in the capital which is ideal for his missus and kid.


----------



## Holmes

Mexican_LP said:


> not really wanting to get invovled but what about when Balotelli should of got sent off against Spurs, swings in round a bouts
> 
> I don't really support a prem team but like watching the football. I like City and Utd. City deserved to win the league IMO, played some great football, but did look like bottling it. But they pulled through and got what was rightfully theirs :good


Rooney never got carded for blowing Wigan's McCartney (iirc) away with an elbow in the back of the head.

Swings and roundabout maybe but Young is a disgrace to the country and a disgrace to United. That cunt needs a bullet for his diving against a relegation threatened QPR and his old club Villa.

edit;

Found the video for you. Mario didn't actually connect with 'stamp' but fair's fair he did look like he inteded it. He gets a retrospective ban. Rooney got fuck all for this!


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> In fairness Fergie was one game away from the bullet at United, I think it's unfair to say that their success was solely because of the Sky money.
> 
> The year we won it Man Utd had the highest attendances, and had already begun to make the investments in their facilities to give them the ability to make big money on match days.
> 
> As other clubs like Leeds, Liverpool and to a lesser extent Arsenal stood still, United advanced at a pace both on and off the field.
> 
> Of course they were lucky that Fergie had pretty much cracked it by then and they could plan ahead safe in the knowledge that their manager could deliver.
> 
> Other clubs don't give their managers the opportunity to do that.
> 
> There's absolutely no reason why Leeds couldn't be where United are now, but the problem was that we had scaled the mountain with a side that in all honesty shouldn't have been good enough to win it, and then sat back... United licked their wounds and decided to come back stronger.
> 
> Even other clubs like Villa, Sheffield Wednesday etc did well in the early PL years.
> 
> Unfortunately to get to that level you're going to be looking at £1/2bn spend, first of all buying players that you don't really want but need anyway to get you in a position to mount a CL push, and then get rid of them if you can to bring in better players.
> 
> City have done it in remarkably quick time, but it remains to be seen whether they can sustain a long term assault on United. Fergie has seen off everyone - Leeds, Liverpool, Blackburn, and seemingly Arsenal and Chelsea too.
> 
> Going to be interesting over the next couple of years.


Fergie won't have time. He will retire overseeing his club get beat by the 'noisy neighbours'. We are a bigger threat than anybody he has faced because our owners want to be no.1 and wills top at nothing whilst his owner is trying to skim the top off the club.

Did you know that if Chelsea sign Hulk they will pass us for money spent?

We have a young team and a team that needs like 2-3 signings a year to remain at top level. United have to retire and replace Scholes, Giggs, Rio, Evra, Berbatov etc so we will see them spend too. Ideally I would have seen City build slower but FFP forced us to accelerate and so to the owners personal objectives.

I personally wish I had the succes United have had but I tell you now. Every single City fan is over the moon with winning this league whereas United fans take it for granted. That's why we are the better fans. I wished Chelsea all the best v Bayern, so to Liverpool v Milan. Yet United fans were busy wishing ill on them, cunts.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

What a finish Balotelli.


----------



## sg-85

Holmes said:


> Rooney never got carded for blowing Wigan's McCartney (iirc) away with an elbow in the back of the head.
> 
> Swings and roundabout maybe but Young is a disgrace to the country and a disgrace to United. *That cunt needs a bullet for his diving against a relegation threatened QPR and his old club Villa.*


:clap:

The tom daley impersonating prick has well and truly burnt his bridges. Cock.


----------



## Libertarian

FFP won't last long, I'm pretty sure of it.

Ironically it's the complete opposite of fair play, in my opinion.

Financial fair play to me means salary caps and stuff.... they've just skirted round the issue and ended up with rules that'll make the clubs currently at the top more powerful and exclude those who aren't in at the time.

Plenty of things that UEFA have done have ruined football - expanding the Champion's League being the main one - it's created a generation of players that are happy being a sub at a 'big' club because the club can afford it rather than trying to make a career for themselves elsewhere.

Of course money talks, but I'd love nothing more than a 32 team European Cup with a slightly seeded draw, straight KO from day 1.


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## Holmes

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What a finish Balotelli.


Read book to little un' just. What did Hansen say at HT?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hansen said he was really lucky not to get a red earlier @Holmes


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> FFP won't last long, I'm pretty sure of it.
> 
> Ironically it's the complete opposite of fair play, in my opinion.
> 
> Financial fair play to me means salary caps and stuff.... they've just skirted round the issue and ended up with rules that'll make the clubs currently at the top more powerful and exclude those who aren't in at the time.
> 
> Plenty of things that UEFA have done have ruined football - expanding the Champion's League being the main one - it's created a generation of players that are happy being a sub at a 'big' club because the club can afford it rather than trying to make a career for themselves elsewhere.
> 
> Of course money talks, but I'd love nothing more than a 32 team European Cup with a slightly seeded draw, straight KO from day 1.


FFp shouldn't be a % of income which is allowed to be spent on wage because that favours established giants. What should happen is a set allowance across the board. Every team in each league is given an equal amount and promoted teams should get pick of best players, i.e Southampton, Reading and West Ham get to choose players before City, United, Arsenal and Spurs.

The seeding system is corrupt, ffp is biased towards the giants (they bring in revenue for UEFA in merchandise and viewing figures). Of Course United fans are in favour of it, it's set out to protect them.

But yeah FFP is fucked, the new tv rights in this country have fucked that parade right up. Spains bailout in lifting tax rates will hurt too, it will make our league more attractive now as we have less tax.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Hansen said he was really lucky not to get a red earlier @Holmes


Cheers, any praise for the 2 goals? I've had this on record mate and intended to watch later.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Cheers, any praise for the 2 goals? I've had this on record mate and intended to watch later.


I was kidding pal, Hansens not in the studio Klinsmann Vialli and Shearer


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> I was kidding pal, Hansens not in the studio Klinsmann Vialli and Shearer


Cheers mate, second was a blinder. Hope to fucking God Hansen saw it then square headed twat.

Why always Mario?

On a separate one. This Reus lad was being watched HEAVILY by Bayern, how they wish they signed him. Looks a player this lad.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Was really good mate, I swing from really liking him to hating him, a very frustrating individual at times. Really want Germany to win this though as would like to see them vs Spain final


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Hansen said he was really lucky not to get a red earlier @Holmes


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Morning lads. :hi:

Glad it's Friday, out on the piss tonight, only downside is that I'll miss the Big Brother eviction. :-( I hope Deana goes, she has no personality.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'm at another wedding tomorrow, so out for a few beers tonight, not too many as I'm an Usher and don't want to be stinking of ale over the guests :lol:


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Morning lads. :hi:
> 
> Glad it's Friday, out on the piss tonight, only downside is that I'll miss the Big Brother eviction. :-( I hope Deana goes, she has no personality.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


>


You should spend less time being a dick and more time coming up with decent BoxPhrases. The BoxBusters are fine.

It is Cock Block, by the way, whether you agree or not.


----------



## Holmes

Morning,

Have you guys noticed old people wilt after 65. It's like God gives them an invisible lead hat to wear when they get old.

I'm 25 on the 23rd and plan to go to Ireland for the weekend, any recommendations of where to go and what to do? Missus lived outside Cork and wants to go there where as I fancy Dublin.


----------



## Libertarian

I wouldn't say my grandparents have wilted since turning 65.

My grandad had a heart attack at 60 and it changed his life - he quit smoking, changed his diet and is probably healthier than he's been for 30 years, despite being 77.

My grandma has only been to the doctors twice in 40 years. Once was to copy her neighbours and get some blood pressure tablets, the other was to tell the doctor that they were rubbish and that she isn't taking them anymore. She's as hard as nails :lol:

It's funny, because he can't drive that far anymore, so they go on coach holidays. He really doesn't like them, because they're full of old people. Lots of them are in their early 50's like my mother :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Morning,
> 
> Have you guys noticed old people wilt after 65. It's like God gives them an invisible lead hat to wear when they get old.
> 
> I'm 25 on the 23rd and plan to go to Ireland for the weekend, any recommendations of where to go and what to do? Missus lived outside Cork and wants to go there where as I fancy Dublin.


I've never got the attraction with Ireland. Looks a bit shit, for a holiday/trip like.


----------



## Libertarian

Kiss goodbye to your house deposit if you're off to Ireland.

You need a mortgage to afford a Starbucks :-(


----------



## Bryn

Dinamita said:


> Kiss goodbye to your house deposit if you're off to Ireland.
> 
> You need a mortgage to afford a Starbucks :-(


Robbing Mick bastards. :-(


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I've never got the attraction with Ireland. Looks a bit shit, for a holiday/trip like.


It's somewhere I've never been and my missus lived there for 5 years or so. I'm thinking Barcelona or Berlin to be honest.



Dinamita said:


> Kiss goodbye to your house deposit if you're off to Ireland.
> 
> You need a mortgage to afford a Starbucks :-(


£ to € is good mate. Maybe they are heavy on the pen with pricing but can't be much worse than Holland, muthafuckas charge €5 euro for 500ml of beer. I'll be whacking the missus in the red lights to pay for the trip 

Fuck Ireland then. Talked myself into Barcelona now, nice weather, great food, good beer and of course lots to do other than drink Guinness.



Bryn said:


> Robbing Mick bastards. :-(


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> It's somewhere I've never been and my missus lived there for 5 years or so. I'm thinking Barcelona or Berlin to be honest.
> 
> £ to € is good mate. Maybe they are heavy on the pen with pricing but can't be much worse than Holland, muthafuckas charge €5 euro for 500ml of beer. I'll be whacking the missus in the red lights to pay for the trip
> 
> Fuck Ireland then. Talked myself into Barcelona now, nice weather, great food, good beer and of course lots to do other than drink Guinness.
> 
> :lol:


I've always wanted to go to Barcelona, if only for the skateboarding.


----------



## Libertarian

It's not so much the exchange rate, Ireland has always been dear.

Back in 2008 when I went the Euro wasn't much different to what it is now, only slightly better... 70 Euros for 8 drinks.


----------



## Miguel2010

Skateboarding???

You a rad man Bryn?


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Morning lads. :hi:
> 
> Glad it's Friday, out on the piss tonight, only downside is that I'll miss the Big Brother eviction. :-( I hope Deana goes, she has no personality.


Big Bro and a night in tonight.

Cardiff on an all dayer tomo :happy


----------



## Miguel2010

Id rather stick a hot needle down my japs eye than watch that fucking cringe fest.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Skateboarding???
> 
> You a rad man Bryn?


I used to skateboard, in my teenage years, and always wanted to skate in Barca' - never had the chance though.

I'll dig out a photo of when I was in 'Sidewalk'.



Grant said:


> Big Bro and a night in tonight.
> 
> Cardiff on an all dayer tomo :happy


:happy Another BB fan.

I'm still waiting for your Team Wales pick, by the way.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

BB is fucking awful.


----------



## Bryn

BoxingAnalyst said:


> BB is fucking awful.


Not you too, BA!? :-(


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> :happy Another BB fan.
> 
> I'm still waiting for your Team Wales pick, by the way.


Last years was the only one I missed.

I am torn over tonight. Lydia is the better housemate but I hate her fucking guts.

I'll try to do it this pm. Sorry for being so shit recently.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Last years was the only one I missed.
> 
> I am torn over tonight. Lydia is the better housemate but I hate her fucking guts.
> 
> I'll try to do it this pm. Sorry for being so shit recently.


That's fine, flower, no worries. Where have you been anyways?

I'm going to start a BB thread in the lounge now, so we can chat BB without these haters getting on our cases.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> That's fine, flower, no worries. Where have you been anyways?
> 
> I'm going to start a BB thread in the lounge now, so we can chat BB without these haters getting on our cases.


I went away last weekend to Tenby and have been on the road this week. Aint been on much in general though. Struggling to get used to the site tbh.

I don't go to the lounge. Struggling to break old ESB habits.

This weeks challenge has been class. Best in ages.


----------



## Libertarian

Fucking hell lads.... to think I used to respect you lot, watching Big Brother :-(

I've decided I'm setting up on my own doing mortgages - got placed on suspension for a combination of being caught for speeding x 2 and also signing a customer up to Utility Warehouse. The charming bloke decided to write to my manager and tell him how delighted he was with the job I've done for him, got a better mortgage deal and cancelled loads of cover that he didn't really need, and then chopped his gas, elec and phone bills by a third.

A guy my accountant knows has his own brokerage and he's inundated with leads, all I've got to do is give him 25% of whatever commission and fees I get.

That way I can keep my little earners, do a bit of QS'ing on the side as and when, the utilities stuff and such. Plus I won't be travelling 40k miles per year and can probably better my earnings.

I'm still thinking about going into estate agency as well, gonna try and save up a few quid and then get a little shop in either Beeston or Morley, once the mortgages is up and running I can branch out.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> I've never got the attraction with Ireland. Looks a bit shit, for a holiday/trip like.


Wisdom.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> I went away last weekend to Tenby and have been on the road this week. Aint been on much in general though. Struggling to get used to the site tbh.
> 
> I don't go to the lounge. Struggling to break old ESB habits.
> 
> This weeks challenge has been class. Best in ages.


I never went in the Lounge on ESB, but thought I'd give it a go here. Seems good so far.

My mate was telling me yesterday this is the worst challenge ever, I couldn't believe it. I thought it was class.



Dinamita said:


> Fucking hell lads.... to think I used to respect you lot, watching Big Brother :-(
> 
> I've decided I'm setting up on my own doing mortgages - got placed on suspension for a combination of being caught for speeding x 2 and also signing a customer up to Utility Warehouse. The charming bloke decided to write to my manager and tell him how delighted he was with the job I've done for him, got a better mortgage deal and cancelled loads of cover that he didn't really need, and then chopped his gas, elec and phone bills by a third.
> 
> A guy my accountant knows has his own brokerage and he's inundated with leads, all I've got to do is give him 25% of whatever commission and fees I get.
> 
> That way I can keep my little earners, do a bit of QS'ing on the side as and when, the utilities stuff and such. Plus I won't be travelling 40k miles per year and can probably better my earnings.
> 
> I'm still thinking about going into estate agency as well, gonna try and save up a few quid and then get a little shop in either Beeston or Morley, once the mortgages is up and running I can branch out.


I find it difficult to believe that you've ever respected me.

Sounds like you've got lots of options open to you, good luck with it, exciting times.


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Wisdom.


Same as Wales, who wants to go on holiday to Wales? Nobody, that's who.


----------



## Miguel2010

Ive heard mortgage prices are due for a big crash......From a few people I knw with a bit of knowledge...

They are saying that house prices are going to be coming down to something what they are actually worth and they say now is the time to sell before it does happen...

Dunno if its true or not I wouldn't have a scooby, not my game......But good luck mate.


----------



## Libertarian

I wouldn't sell personally, if enough people do it the prices will fall through the floor.

That's why banks aren't repossessing houses anymore unless someone is clearly fucked and there's nowhere they'll ever be able to pay - because their risk on the houses is too great to want to throw people out and flood the market with these things.

Where a lot of brokers fall down is not getting back in touch with their customers in two years time when their fixed deal ends to get them on a new one and re-write their cover etc. Even if you don't charge them a fee you'll probably earn £500 commission - sorted, all for one phone call.

All customers want to save money and have the added security, all you've got to do is educate them. If they've bought into you before they'll do it again, unless the deal you did for them was fucking shit.


----------



## Guest

let you guys know....i am wearing a cardigan today.


----------



## Grant

Dinamita said:


> Fucking hell lads.... to think I used to respect you lot, watching Big Brother :-(


That's where you went wrong.



Bryn said:


> I never went in the Lounge on ESB, but thought I'd give it a go here. Seems good so far.
> 
> My mate was telling me yesterday this is the worst challenge ever, I couldn't believe it. I thought it was class.


He probably thinks its too nasty? Big girl.


----------



## Bryn

robpalmer135 said:


> let you guys know....i am wearing a cardigan today.


:lol:



Grant said:


> He probably thinks its too nasty? Big girl.


Nah, he thinks it's too easy. He's only happy when the odds are almost insurmountable.


----------



## Miguel2010

Heres my last mix I done few days ago..........Bit rushed was fucking about with other shit in the house and nearly fucked it about 3 times!....

Just uploading another one to mixcrate now.....So if any of you have been to a nightclub that plays dance music and has any sort of swagger then you might like the next mix over the 1st one ive posted.

http://www.mixcrate.com/miguel2010/beatport-top-100-june-2012few-ive-picked-out-169608

New one.....
http://www.mixcrate.com/miguel2010/beatport-top-100-june-2012few-more-ive-picked-out-170639


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I used to skateboard, in my teenage years, and always wanted to skate in Barca' - never had the chance though.
> 
> I'll dig out a photo of when I was in 'Sidewalk'.


Sidewalk 

411VM is often watched with a joint mate. I once met Eric Koston in Edmonton Shipping Centre in Canada where I bought my 'Girl' skateboard.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Sidewalk
> 
> 411VM is often watched with a joint mate. I once met Eric Koston in Edmonton Shipping Centre in Canada where I bought my 'Girl' skateboard.


Videoradio was my favourite skate video, Muska was the man but I was out of skateboarding before in inception of DVD's so I've not seen anything in a while.

'Sorry' was also fantastic. Rowley. :bowdown

Also, honourable mention to Mullen's part in that Globe video, I forget the name.


----------



## GazOC

Off to Manchestaaa later for a night out and tomorrows Stone Roses gig.


----------



## 084

have a good 1 GazOC

Not sure what to do tonight, new Steak House in town, might give that a go


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Off to Manchestaaa later for a night out and tomorrows Stone Roses gig.


 @GazOC What's that scary shit in your avatar?


----------



## Chatty

Going to set up my own website next week, I'm hoping to do a music site based in the North East profiling bands, reviewing gigs, checking out venues etc and also putting up songs and videos. Any advice guys. I got quoted about £300 -£500 for the website depending on how complex it is. I already have a lot of contacts with most of the top venues and bands up here so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Wallet

http://realdealbbqsauce.com/


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> http://realdealbbqsauce.com/


I really want some of that. How the hell did you come across it? :lol:


----------



## icemax

robpalmer135 said:


> let you guys know....i am wearing a cardigan today.


:-( ....and no doubt a pair of those strides that make you look like you've shit yourself


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Holmes

Haye tickets turned up. Thought I'd be hyped by th fight but I'm more hyped with the day in Camden before hand.


----------



## Roe

Holyfield's gonna have to sell a lot of sauce to clear his debts but at least it's a start. The banter between Tyson and Holyfield on twitter and facebook the other day was great.


----------



## Miguel2010

Now lads...Orite an that?

Here lads, wheres the boxing ringwalk music gone?...Cant find it in here or the lounge???

Am I still pissed or what??

Got a keen ringwalk tune here!!!


----------



## Wallet

Miguel2010 said:


> Now lads...Orite an that?
> 
> Here lads, wheres the boxing ringwalk music gone?...Cant find it in here or the lounge???
> 
> Am I still pissed or what??
> 
> Got a keen ringwalk tune here!!!


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?374-The-British-Forums-Ring-Walk-Music-Thread


----------



## dkos

That NoMas is not the one from ESB, is he? :think


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> That NoMas is not the one from ESB, is he? :think


No, he's on here as @NO MAS


----------



## Miguel2010

Wallet said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?374-The-British-Forums-Ring-Walk-Music-Thread


Cheers son


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Hi friends.


----------



## Miguel2010

Orite Marv!


----------



## GazOC

Holmes said:


> Haye tickets turned up. Thought I'd be hyped by th fight but I'm more hyped with the day in Camden before hand.


We had a day/ night in Camden before DeGale-Groves. Great night.


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Nearly finished reading 'Four Kings', somehow managed to pick it up in a Laos book store in Vientiane which was a nice surprise. I recall somebody or other, perhaps a few people recommending this book in the past. It's definitely a good read, some priceless anecdotes and a good introduction for anybody new to that era, and entertaining for pros regardless.

Anybody read 'The Fearless Harry Greb: Biography of a Tragic Hero of Boxing'? I'm very tempted to pick this up but baulking at the price on Amazon. Any tips?


----------



## Bryn

Marvelous Marv said:


> Hi friends.


:think


----------



## Bryn

Marvelous Marv said:


> Nearly finished reading 'Four Kings', somehow managed to pick it up in a Laos book store in Vientiane which was a nice surprise. I recall somebody or other, perhaps a few people recommending this book in the past. It's definitely a good read, some priceless anecdotes and a good introduction for anybody new to that era, and entertaining for pros regardless.
> 
> Anybody read 'The Fearless Harry Greb: Biography of a Tragic Hero of Boxing'? I'm very tempted to pick this up but baulking at the price on Amazon. Any tips?


You didn't respond to my PM you heartless bastard!

Also, shocking name change, get it changed to what it should be.


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Bryn said:


> You didn't respond to my PM you heartless bastard!
> 
> Also, shocking name change, get it changed to what it should be.


:lol:

You never reply to mine either, you sappy cunt.


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> You've been rather quiet recently, Bill.
> 
> What's occurring?


Hello mate, been on holiday mate and since Iv'e been back I have been in recovery mode, just starting to feel slightly human again today, anything good been happening while I been away?


----------



## Bryn

Marvelous Marv said:


> :lol:
> 
> You never reply to mine either, you sappy cunt.


Bollocks, you never send me any PM's, and anyways I couldn't receive PM's on ESB. :-(


----------



## Wallet

Bill said:


> Hello mate, been on holiday mate and since Iv'e been back I have been in recovery mode, just starting to feel slightly human again today, anything good been happening while I been away?


:lol:

Fair enough. Where did you go? Looks like I'm going to be heading to Bulgaria for a week next Monday.

Not much going on in the Boxing world. It's been a quiet couple of weeks in terms of fights.


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Bryn said:


> Bollocks, you never send me any PM's, and *anyways I couldn't receive PM's on ESB*. :-(


I'm going to go with that as my cover story. Makes sense.

Pretty slick site, who is responsible for it? I see GazOC has finally made moderator status after many years of yearning for that particular title.


----------



## Wallet

Marvelous Marv said:


> I'm going to go with that as my cover story. Makes sense.
> 
> Pretty slick site, who is responsible for it? I see GazOC has finally made moderator status after many years of yearning for that particular title.


He's still not getting the title he really wants though.


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> :lol:
> 
> Fair enough. Where did you go? Looks like I'm going to be heading to Bulgaria for a week next Monday.
> 
> Not much going on in the Boxing world. It's been a quiet couple of weeks in terms of fights.


Spain mate, Costa Del Sol, A few of us went out there and was a good laugh.

Bulgaria's supposed to be really nice, my uncle always go's out there I forget where exactly but he's gone there the last 5-6 years.

It is a bit slow boxing wise but at least the Haye fight is only a few weeks away.


----------



## Libertarian

I really need to get Sky back asap.

Can't say I've missed it all that much, but between that and working (and I mean working as opposed to ESB'ing - don't get free use of internet with this one) I don't seem to have a clue what's happening with anything.

Was saying to a mate that Leeds could do with improving a bit and he said ''fucking hell, understatement of the year.... might not make the playoffs''....

Plus I spent a month in Brentwood, confined to the training centre and the Holiday Inn hotel. Had a night in Sugarhut if any of you London'ers know it. Was a bit strange to say the least.


----------



## Miguel2010

Dinamita said:


> I really need to get Sky back asap.
> 
> Can't say I've missed it all that much, but between that and working (and I mean working as opposed to ESB'ing - don't get free use of internet with this one) I don't seem to have a clue what's happening with anything.
> 
> Was saying to a mate that Leeds could do with improving a bit and he said ''fucking hell, understatement of the year.... might not make the playoffs''....
> 
> Plus I spent a month in Brentwood, confined to the training centre and the Holiday Inn hotel. Had a night in Sugarhut if any of you London'ers know it. Was a bit strange to say the least.


http://www.cardsharing.co.uk/

My mate paid 60 quid for his HD box and 60 quid for a full years subscription, all hd channels and ppv's...been on for 3 year never been off yet.


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Markyboy86 said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## Lazarus

Anyone know of a decent hotel to stay at near Alton Towers? Going next weekend with the family but not sure which to choose. :think


----------



## Flea Man

@Marvelous Marv go fuck yourself :hi: I know who you are. This new username is abysmal and you're a punk for having enjoyed yourself in Asia more recently than I have. Die you handsome bastard.


----------



## Flea Man

@Marvelous Marv I'll send you my copy if Fearless Harry Greb as long as I get it back, not in squeaky clean nick anyway so no need to precious with it, so no worries, chuck me a PM or email :good


----------



## Jay

Lazarus said:


> Anyone know of a decent hotel to stay at near Alton Towers? Going next weekend with the family but not sure which to choose. :think


How far away are you willing to travel? How much do you want to spend?

Plenty of places around the Stoke area.


----------



## Lazarus

Supermanintights said:


> How far away are you willing to travel? How much do you want to spend?
> 
> Plenty of places around the Stoke area.


30 mins from AT, no farther. We're only going for a night so I wouldn't like to spend too much. Have you got a site or anything that you'd recommend, pal?


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Flea Man said:


> @Marvelous Marv I'll send you my copy if Fearless Harry Greb as long as I get it back, not in squeaky clean nick anyway so no need to precious with it, so no worries, chuck me a PM or email :good


I have to say I thought my new name would get far more respect in these parts. I thought a more transparent username would be appreciated given the vagaries of my last were not fully understood.

When you planning your next trip out there?

That would be fantastic mate, you'll get it back no problems. Will PM shortly. Where did you get it from? 30 quid on Amazon seems steep :twisted


----------



## Jay

Lazarus said:


> 30 mins from AT, no farther. We're only going for a night so I wouldn't like to spend too much. Have you got a site or anything that you'd recommend, pal?


Fair enough. Furthest you want to go is Hanley - anything further and you're going beyond 30 minute drive.

Cheadle/Kinglsey is on AT doorstep - get a place there and you're laughing - it's just a 5-10 minute drive.

http://www.starstay.com/ahotels/showhotel.asp?hotel_id=35395
http://www.starstay.com/ahotels/showhotel.asp?hotel_id=179545
http://www.starstay.com/ahotels/showhotel.asp?hotel_id=329346

Try them - or maybe http://www.moorvillehall.com/ - that's about 5 minutes outside of cheadle - maybe 15-20 min max away from AT.


----------



## Flea Man

Marvelous Marv said:


> I have to say I thought my new name would get far more respect in these parts. I thought a more transparent username would be appreciated given the vagaries of my last were not fully understood.
> 
> When you planning your next trip out there?
> 
> That would be fantastic mate, you'll get it back no problems. Will PM shortly. Where did you get it from? 30 quid on Amazon seems steep :twisted


The ol' classic was just that: enigmatic but _*You*_ nonetheless. As a MOD I can change it back if you want? :hey I keed, I keed...

Anyway I've had that book a couple of years now. And yes, I paid £30 off amazon for it!

My mate has it at the mo', I'll get him to bring it into work and get it off to you by the end of next week :thumbsup

Made up you're here. Did you go with a bird or did you get any Oriental gash?


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> The ol' classic was just that: enigmatic but _*You*_ nonetheless. As a MOD I can change it back if you want? :hey I keed, I keed...
> 
> Anyway I've had that book a couple of years now. And yes, I paid £30 off amazon for it!
> 
> My mate has it at the mo', I'll get him to bring it into work and get it off to you by the end of next week :thumbsup
> 
> Made up you're here. Did you go with a bird or did you get any Oriental gash?


Please change his name, this current one is making me sad. Don't make me ask those two benders to do it.


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> Made up you're here. Did you go with a bird or did you get any Oriental gash?


I was wondering how long it would be before you asked that.


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Flea Man said:


> The ol' classic was just that: enigmatic but _*You*_ nonetheless. As a MOD I can change it back if you want? :hey I keed, I keed...
> 
> Anyway I've had that book a couple of years now. And yes, I paid £30 off amazon for it!
> 
> My mate has it at the mo', I'll get him to bring it into work and get it off to you by the end of next week :thumbsup
> 
> Made up you're here. Did you go with a bird or did you get any Oriental gash?


So the mods are you, GazOC and...?

I seriously considered paying the 30 just because I can't see any other book that would give the same detail on Greb. Others seem a bit sketchy.

Went myself (me and an old mate). He just got laid off his job and I left mine some time ago due to moving back to the UK so it seemed the perfect opportunity. A few of the Laos ladies were the highlights actually, completely different experience to 'pulling' in Thailand. Hope to do Vietnam some time in the not too distant future.

Bryn: If the mods did that, they'd be in danger of turning this joint into something approaching ESB. :ibutt


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Anyone actually watching the Jones Jr card?

The corpses of Roy and Nate on display, not pretty. Boxing has been about as sparse as water on the Sahara for me of late, except the odd bit of Thai boxing, so any will do.


----------



## Flea Man

@Klompton 's book will be better. But I agree at the moment this is the most comprehensive account we have. It's a more than fun read, but give it a year or so and Greb will get the treatment he truly deserves...and yet 'The Fearless' still shows how we was the greatest mo'fo to ever lace 'em up :yep

As for the MODs, (voted in BTW) Gaz, Moi, @Pabby @doug.ie @Lunny and thus far we've been a fair bunch IMO. I've been the shittest without a doubt, exposing Foreman Hook made me hated straight away :rofl Sorry again lads.


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Flea Man said:


> @Klompton 's book will be better. But I agree at the moment this is the most comprehensive account we have. It's a more than fun read, but give it a year or so and Greb will get the treatment he truly deserves...and yet 'The Fearless' still shows how we was the greatest mo'fo to ever lace 'em up :yep
> 
> As for the MODs, (voted in BTW) Gaz, Moi, @Pabby @doug.ie @Lunny and thus far we've been a fair bunch IMO. I've been the shittest without a doubt, exposing Foreman Hook made me hated straight away :rofl Sorry again lads.


Fucking hell, my 'Mod Manifesto' for some years would be the sort of thing I'd think about in the shower or when I was taking a good shit. My chance finally comes (undoubtedly I would have been elected) and I'm AWOL. Sounds like some decent sorts made mod anyhow.

Who was Foreman Hook, then? I know he was about as funny as testicular cancer, but...?


----------



## Bryn

Free Man said:


> Big Trouble in Little China.


:-(


----------



## Flea Man

@Marvelous Marv it was @Wallet hence why he started his username on 1st of Jan', a calculated ploy to win nooboftheyear :deal


----------



## Bryn

Marvelous Marv said:


> Fucking hell, my 'Mod Manifesto' for some years would be the sort of thing I'd think about in the shower or when I was taking a good shit. My chance finally comes (undoubtedly I would have been elected) and I'm AWOL. Sounds like some decent sorts made mod anyhow.
> 
> Who was Foreman Hook, then? I know he was about as funny as testicular cancer, but...?


Foreman Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook! :smoke


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Wallet, you funny cunt...:-lol:

How did Scott Harrison look last night?


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> @Marvelous Marv it was @Wallet hence why he started his username on 1st of Jan', a calculated ploy to win nooboftheyear :deal


Fuck off. :lol:



Marvelous Marv said:


> Wallet, you funny cunt...:-lol:
> 
> How did Scott Harrison look last night?


It was Kalasinn.

Harrison looked half decent to be fair.


----------



## wrimc

Who was @Marvelous Marv on ESB?


----------



## Wallet

Following on from yesterday's Real Deal Sauce... Why not try Buster Douglas' Knockout Diabetes Diet?

http://www.amazon.com/Busters-Backyard-Bar-b-q-Knockout-Diabetes/dp/1442145862


----------



## Macho_Grande

What are the chances of starting a weird picture and gif thread/sticky like that did over on the ESB lounge?


----------



## Jay

Macho_Grande said:


> What are the chances of starting a weird picture and gif thread/sticky like that did over on the ESB lounge?


Start it and find out... :hey

Remember - either NSFW in title, or put any porn in spoiler tags. Any porn stronger than tits/ass should be NSFW anyway.


----------



## Macho_Grande

Flea Man said:


> @Marvelous Marv it was @Wallet hence why he started his username on 1st of Jan', a calculated ploy to win nooboftheyear :deal


What did you do to Foreman Hook??

He got banned from ESB for posting semi-smut in the ESB Lounge. Was he doing it here?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Since when has Kenny Anderson been signed to Matchroom?


----------



## Lazarus

Supermanintights said:


> Fair enough. Furthest you want to go is Hanley - anything further and you're going beyond 30 minute drive.
> 
> Cheadle/Kinglsey is on AT doorstep - get a place there and you're laughing - it's just a 5-10 minute drive.
> 
> http://www.starstay.com/ahotels/showhotel.asp?hotel_id=35395
> http://www.starstay.com/ahotels/showhotel.asp?hotel_id=179545
> http://www.starstay.com/ahotels/showhotel.asp?hotel_id=329346
> 
> Try them - or maybe http://www.moorvillehall.com/ - that's about 5 minutes outside of cheadle - maybe 15-20 min max away from AT.


Thanks for that, man. Just saw this.

We booked earlier on at Premier Inn. It's a 45 minute drive but a nice place and it's £60 a night for a quad room. Thanks for looking, bro. Appreciate it.


----------



## Jay

Lazarus said:


> Thanks for that, man. Just saw this.
> 
> We booked earlier on at Premier Inn. It's a 45 minute drive but a nice place and it's £60 a night for a quad room. Thanks for looking, bro. Appreciate it.


You're welcome.

Which Premier Inn?

Might be able to give you easiest/fastest driving routes - depending on where you're going the standard routes on a map/sat nav can be a bit wonky/takes you down the same route as everyone so can get held up in traffic.

It's a good lark, I definitely recommend getting the fast track tickets - it's a bit extra, but it lets you get on with your day so much more - otherwise you can easily spend 90+ minutes in a queue for a 3 minute ride.


----------



## Bryn

Finally finished Soprano's. 0_o


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Miguel2010

Macho_Grande said:


> What did you do to Foreman Hook??
> 
> He got banned from ESB for posting semi-smut in the ESB Lounge. Was he doing it here?


I made a boxing gif one in the lounge a few weeks back mate....Its there somewhere.

EDIT...Sorry mate that was at your previous comment....


----------



## Lunny

Macho_Grande said:


> What did you do to Foreman Hook??
> 
> He got banned from ESB for posting semi-smut in the ESB Lounge. Was he doing it here?


He got cruelly and maliciously outed as an alt of another poster and asked for his accounts to be merged together. Foreman Hook is sadly no more. Blame @Flea Man.


----------



## Roe

:lol: at the Balotelli on the toilet pic.


----------



## Flea Man

:|


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> :|


:think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wish this rain would fuck off, I'm sat outside the Central Motorway Police HQ waiting to change some outside sockets.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Wish this rain would fuck off, I'm sat outside the Central Motorway Police HQ waiting to change some outside sockets.


Unlucky Brett, I'm sat browsing the internet drinking tea. :conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'm gonna have to bite the bullet in a min and go for it!


----------



## Twelvey

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm gonna have to bite the bullet in a min and go for it!


----------



## Macho_Grande

FFS…

Who would have thought there’d be some much politics involved in a fucking forum?

Forman Hooooooooook was good value!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Noonaldinho said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Why was my post, example below, deleted?



Bryn said:


> Fuck off, Tariq.


----------



## Lunny

Macho_Grande said:


> FFS&#8230;
> 
> Who would have thought there'd be some much politics involved in a fucking forum?
> 
> Forman Hooooooooook was good value!


:lol: It was all jokes, it wasn't really cruel and malicious. I'm just cruelly and maliciously busting @Flea Man's balls.


----------



## Flea Man

Lunny said:


> :lol: It was all jokes, it wasn't really cruel and malicious. I'm just cruelly and maliciously busting @Flea Man's balls.


:| again! Look guys, no one regrets it more than me. Again, sorry :-(


----------



## Miguel2010

Grass!


----------



## Miguel2010




----------



## Boxed Ears

Tomoki Kameda said:


> Tomoki Kameda


Pongsaklek Wonjongkam's brother.


----------



## Macho_Grande

Flea Man said:


> :| again! Look guys, no one regrets it more than me. Again, sorry :-(


So let me get this right.... Foreman Hooooooook is band from ESB & he's been kick off here?

Tough times


----------



## Noonaldinho

If you haven't already then check this out

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?1007-Man-VS-Booze


----------



## ScouseLeader

Macho_Grande said:


> So let me get this right.... Foreman Hooooooook is band from ESB & he's been kick off here?
> 
> Tough times


Oh, but I thought Foreman Hook was a v.................

Nah, I'm not even gonna say it.


----------



## Bryn

@ScouseLeader :hi: Glad to have you back. Are you bi-polar?


----------



## ScouseLeader

Bryn said:


> @ScouseLeader :hi: Glad to have you back. Are you bi-polar?


A little bit, why?


----------



## Bryn

ScouseLeader said:


> A little bit, why?


You seem a bit up and down, hope everything's OK. You here for the long haul now then?


----------



## ScouseLeader

Bryn said:


> You seem a bit up and down, hope everything's OK. You here for the long haul now then?


I get what you mean, everyone seems to think I've gone a bit mental, but I swear I haven't.

Well maybe just a little bit mental, but I'm gravy.

I'll stay for the long haul but I expect to be banned again if asked for my opinion on certain individuals nahmsayin?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> @ScouseLeader :hi: Glad to have you back. Are you bi-polar?


----------



## Michael

Good to have you back sports:good


----------



## ScouseLeader

Sportofkings said:


> Good to have you back sports:good


Nice one lad :good


----------



## Bryn

ScouseLeader said:


> I get what you mean, everyone seems to think I've gone a bit mental, but I swear I haven't.
> 
> Well maybe just a little bit mental, but I'm gravy.
> 
> I'll stay for the long haul but I expect to be banned again if asked for my opinion on certain individuals nahmsayin?


:good

I was laughing at your coked up musings the other week, stuff of legend.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Bryn said:


> :good
> 
> I was laughing at your coked up musings the other week, stuff of legend.


:lol: Yeah forgot about that. I'm off the power lemo for a while though, I'm sure you'll be pleased to know :yep


----------



## Bryn

ScouseLeader said:


> :lol: Yeah forgot about that. I'm off the power lemo for a while though, I'm sure you'll be pleased to know :yep


Good news, I've always thought you were sound mate, regardless of what @Pabby has been saying to me via PM.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Bryn said:


> Good news, I've always thought you were sound mate, regardless of what @Pabby has been saying to me via PM.


Well Bryn I appreciate that. I must confess a few things though; I always knew you as Byrne up until a few weeks ago and I still hold against you one time as Scuba Steve when you bit my head off when I said Wales was a shithole.

I'll put that behind me now though. You're alright kid :good


----------



## Indigo Pab

ScouseLeader said:


> I always knew you as Byrne up until a few weeks ago


Bryn will be forever in my shadow.


----------



## GazOC

Back from Manchester. Have I missed much?:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Back from Manchester. Have I missed much?:hi:


Spain won the Euros :hi:


----------



## GazOC

Knew they'd win Noon, some people were going a little OTT on the back of Italy beating Germany.


----------



## Miguel2010

I fucking hate spain....

Dont care what anyone says...the best team ever was Brazil 82.


----------



## dftaylor

Pabby said:


> Bryn will be forever in my shadow.


I'm so fucking confused at all the alts.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Know they'd win Noon, some people were going a little OTT on the back of Italy beating Germany.


I know a lad who had been putting £10 per week on them since the World cup, and did the same for the world cup after the Previous Euro's, Spain have made him almost £10k in the last 4 years!

I was talking to him at a Wedding a couple of weeks back he was getting nervous when everybody was tipping Germany, and told him I'd be happy in his position still!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Miguel2010 said:


> I fucking hate spain....
> 
> Dont care what anyone says...the best team ever was Brazil 82.


There is no blueprint :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab

dftaylor said:


> I'm so fucking confused at all the alts.


I was jpab19 on ESB, often referred to as the name I have now. I had a choice of about 10+ nicknames I had on ESB to be known as here.

Byrne is my surname, by the way.


----------



## GazOC

Nice picture!!:lol:


----------



## dftaylor

Pabby said:


> I was jpab19 on ESB, often referred to as the name I have now. I had a choice of about 10+ nicknames I had on ESB to be known as here.
> 
> Byrne is my surname, by the way.


Patrick Byrne?


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> There is no blueprint :deal


Spain 2 Northern Ireland 3.


----------



## Indigo Pab

dftaylor said:


> Patrick Byrne?


:lol: That would be my dad.

Jack here.


----------



## dftaylor

Pabby said:


> :lol: That would be my dad.
> 
> Jack here.


Man, it's like someone dropped a stereotype kit on you and your dad!


----------



## Michael

Since we're talking about Alts, who did Markyboy86 post under before he came under that moniker? Hes another guy, who like Bryn seemed to come out of nowhere.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> Since we're talking about Alts, who did Markyboy86 post under before he came under that moniker? Hes another guy, who like Bryn seemed to come out of nowhere.


53(?) and counting I think. I'm not well-versed in the history of Rangers so don't know the exact number.

I thought I was quite good on the subject of alts until Marvelous Marv showed up. Who the fizzuck is that guy?


----------



## Bryn

ScouseLeader said:


> Well Bryn I appreciate that. I must confess a few things though; I always knew you as Byrne up until a few weeks ago and I still hold against you one time as Scuba Steve when you bit my head off when I said Wales was a shithole.
> 
> I'll put that behind me now though. You're alright kid :good


I don't remember that, but whatever I said I stand by 100%, atleast for the rest of this evening. Tomorrow is a new day, and I shall accept your views on my great nation, good and bad.



Sportofkings said:


> Since we're talking about Alts, who did Markyboy86 post under before he came under that moniker? Hes another guy, who like Bryn seemed to come out of nowhere.


I'm sure Marky was '53andCounting' or something similar.


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> 53(?) and counting I think. I'm not well-versed in the history of Rangers so don't know the exact number.
> 
> I thought I was quite good on the subject of alts until Marvelous Marv showed up. Who the fizzuck is that guy?


Marvelous Marv' is GazOC's best mate and Flea Man's hero. He's also is rumoured to be Big Lad's, however that is completely unfounded.


----------



## ScouseLeader

A certain Pabs name has been edited out of Bryns post, I wonder why?


----------



## Michael

I see. Never heard of 53andCounting before he was Marky, probably just another one of those faces on ESB.


----------



## Indigo Pab

ScouseLeader said:


> A certain Pabs name has been edited out of Bryns post, I wonder why?


Wat.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Pabby said:


> Wat.


I can't see your name in his post, maybe cos I'm on my phone or maybe.....

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Indigo Pab

ScouseLeader said:


> I can't see your name in his post, maybe cos I'm on my phone or maybe.....
> 
> It's a conspiracy!


What post?

Any post where I was mentioned is still there, ******. Step off, mu'fugga.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Pabby said:


> What post?
> 
> Any post where I was mentioned is still there, ******. Step off, mu'fugga.


I'll accept this but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Bajingo

Peace, guys.

Mentions don't show up on mobile.


----------



## Boxed Ears

Flea Man; said:


> I'm here Ears


You never told me you were Pongsaklek Wonjongkam's brother! ...Is there some kind of sibling rivalry?


----------



## Boxed Ears

AnthonyW is a legend.


----------



## Boxed Ears

slip&counter; said:


> Is Sessègnon the most underrated player in the league?


No. Because all animistic eat fowl anus for power but get hindrance parasite. atsch Leave your fan at the door, please.


----------



## Flea Man

@ScouseLeader dunno' whether they deleted the ESB Encyclopedia or not but i saved some of yours in oir new thread :good Tell me when you've fixed 'em up and i'll take them out of my posts :thumbsup


----------



## Flea Man

How is everyone?


----------



## Flea Man

Has Slip made it over??!?! :happy


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> Has Slip made it over??!?! :happy


No.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Scouse Leader needs to chill out, the world is not against you!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Scouse Leader needs to chill out, the world is not against you!


No, but I am. :fire


----------



## Wallet

I'd rather have the world against me than Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I'd rather have the world against me than Bryn.


:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Emo's hunt in packs


----------



## Bryn

I wouldn't know, @Noonaldinho :bart


----------



## Boxed Ears

Beeston Brawler; said:


> Does anyone else find this Sugar Nikolay Valuev crap a bit annoying?





WalletInspector; said:


> When I first saw it I had a bit of a chuckle. Aren't they bored of that shit by now?
> 
> Saying that, our very own Primadonna Kool isn't much better.





MagicMan91; said:


> Pretty much. Was funny at the start, now it's overdone





LHL; said:


> Yeah when i first saw it i thought it was funny then i seen the thread for it was on more than 10 pages. Like the Koki Kameda thing although a lot less funny.





kosaros; said:


> Isn't it that Boxed Ears who started that Valuev thing off? I honestly don't see what people find funny about him.





LHL; said:


> He's a very good poster as well boxed ears when he wants to be. I find him funny but the SNV thing just gets on my nerves now.





ed7890; said:


> It was a great thing to reply to stupid threads over in the retard room for a while, shit like "Who could be greater than Floyd/Manny?" or other annoying stuff.
> 
> After Koki got beat, everybody was going around saying Pongsaklek Wonjongkam for a while, but it never caught on as much cause unless you're member of Mensa it requires a Google to get the spelling right.





Bajingo; said:


> He's actually a very knowledgeable poster when he's not talking about Pong or Valuev. He clearly knows his boxing and posts a lot on the classic forum, but on the general he does troll quite a bit. That's how bad the forum is really; I often can't tell which posters are genuinely retarded and which are intentionally trolling.





Losfer_Words; said:


> That said, who are we to moan at trolls if we create trolling threads as well?
> 
> Fuck that. What is it with the idiots on the general thinking that that title is funny anyway? Who is this 'Boxed Ears' joker as well? He seems to be the worst offender when it comes to that asinine tripe.


You know who's a good man? Bajingo.


----------



## Bajingo

:lol:


----------



## Lilo

Right I'm due to fly home in less than two weeks but I've lost my passport.

Going to the embassy tomo to try and get an Emergency Travel Document but I need to prove I have to travel urgently. 

Odds on being successful? I haven't got time to reaaply for a new one...


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Right I'm due to fly home in less than two weeks but I've lost my passport.
> 
> Going to the embassy tomo to try and get an Emergency Travel Document but I need to prove I have to travel urgently.
> 
> Odds on being successful? I haven't got time to reaaply for a new one...


Do you need to travel urgently?


----------



## Lilo

Well its been 12 months since I was home. Flights been booked since Xmas, been looking forward to it for ages. I can't afford to fork out for other flights and wouldn't be able to come back until Xmas meaning 18 months away.

Not strictly urgent but I really, really want to.


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Well its been 12 months since I was home. Flights been booked since Xmas, been looking forward to it for ages. I can't afford to fork out for other flights and wouldn't be able to come back until Xmas meaning 18 months away.
> 
> Not strictly urgent but I really, really want to.


I'm sure you just need a believable story that is difficult for them to disprove...like the funeral of your best friend or something. That is, if you don't have any hang-ups above lying about the deaths of loved ones.


----------



## Lilo

^^^
Well my granny has just died so I was thinking of saying that she was critically ill and wanna go and see her (I do but unfortunately it'll only be her grave), she wouldn't mind I'm sure. If they happened to find out, I could say the family didn't want to tell me until I got home...


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> ^^^
> Well my granny has just died so I was thinking of saying that she was critically ill and wanna go and see her (I do but unfortunately it'll only be her grave), she wouldn't mind I'm sure. If they happened to find out, I could say the family didn't want to tell me until I got home...


Boom. There's your story right there.

EDIT: That sounded awfully callous on my part, my condolences for the loss of your grandmother.


----------



## Lilo

:lol: No worries man, in all honesty it was the perfect time for her to go and she'd be glad to help me!

I'm not confident though


----------



## Lunny

Boxed Ears said:


> You know who's a good man? Bajingo.


Haters make you famous.


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> @Bill
> 
> Remember how I mooted Holt to West Ham when he was at 2-1, fave to go to Villa at time. He's been cut to 1-5!
> 
> He's agreed terms and Norwich trying to dig heels in. It's a deal done imo.
> 
> RVP done medical for Juventus and City and City pulling out apparently. Not happy with his joints (Neuritis or summat). Want to decrease numbers and therefore exposure if move goes wrong. Moved on to target and he's likely to move to Juventus if any at all now. Hoping the hammers seal Holt asap cos I have 50 on that.


Unlucky. 



> Grant Holt has agreed a new three-year deal to stay at Norwich City.
> 
> The 31-year-old striker, who scored 15 goals to help keep the Canaries in the Premier League, handed in a transfer request at the end of last season that was rejected by the club.
> 
> The Canaries are reported to have knocked back several bids from promoted West Ham, and following talks with the new Norwich manager, Chris Hughton, who took charge after Paul Lambert left for Aston Villa, it was confirmed club captain Holt would remain in Norfolk.
> 
> At a press conference held to unveil the new signing Steven Whittaker from Rangers, the club also confirmed the signing of the midfielder Jacob Butterfield from Barnsley.


----------



## Markyboy86

Thinking about going to the Cinema for the Haye/Chisora fight, any of you lads been to see a fight at the cinema?? Any good?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Thinking about going to the Cinema for the Haye/Chisora fight, any of you lads been to see a fight at the cinema?? Any good?


I think @GazOC watched Ali Vs Liston at his local Odeon, said it was boss :good


----------



## Bryn

@Supermanintights :nono


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> @Supermanintights :nono


:lol:

Blame @Wallet - he got me into all this.


----------



## Chatty

Lilo's going to come back to Sunderland to find a little Chinese fellow using his name and details, all snug claiming every benefit under the sun, maxing out credit cards and store cards and shagging loads of fat birds whilst using his name. Gonna come home to shitstorm.


----------



## 1st Contact

Evening Choi, what have I missed this week?:think


----------



## Bryn

:hi: Hi @1st Contact


----------



## Bryn

Anyone find it painful to see how much Buncey had to work to get anything out of Morrison yesterday?


----------



## Michael

Its odd to see that Anthony Ogogo is on subway ad's on Irish tv, when out own boxing Olympians are on on nothing... O Neil's already beaten him before and hes not getting that publicity.


----------



## Miguel2010

Anyone got the full presser for Brook vs Jones from tday???


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Vano-irons That prick is still waffling on on Ben's Status!


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> :hi: Hi @1st Contact


:hi: @Bryn How goes it?


----------



## Vano-irons

@Noonaldinho yeah tell me about it pal. Beyond stupid now. Tyson was the greatest HW ever (well in the top 3 with Ali and Foreman) because he had issues outside of the ring which limited his performances :lol:

Your general forum comment almost made me piss myself!


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> :hi: @Bryn How goes it?


Alright mate, I'm a little upset that you're not very active...not even seen you in an RbR!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> @Noonaldinho yeah tell me about it pal. Beyond stupid now. Tyson was the greatest HW ever (well in the top 3 with Ali and Foreman) because he had issues outside of the ring which limited his performances :lol:
> 
> Your general forum comment almost made me piss myself!


And the way you haven't boxed so know fuck all ,has he heard of Bert Sugar?


----------



## Vano-irons

Noonaldinho said:


> And the way you haven't boxed so know fuck all ,has he heard of Bert Sugar?


Yeah that always makes me laugh. I have no doubt most boxers would notice subtle little moves more than I do, but to say I know fuck all about boxing because I've never been in the ring is pathetic. I did half challenge him to a contest regarding Jimmy Bivins, Ezzard Charles and Jack Johnson, but the subject was changed rather quickly :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah that always makes me laugh. I have no doubt most boxers would notice subtle little moves more than I do, but to say I know fuck all about boxing because I've never been in the ring is pathetic. I did half challenge him to a contest regarding Jimmy Bivins, Ezzard Charles and Jack Johnson, but the subject was changed rather quickly :lol:


Did you see where he said he'd stand me on my head :lol: What a prick!


----------



## Markyboy86

Watching this doc about Clark Rockerfeller on 4, looks decent.


----------



## Bryn

What are you two wee pricks talking about?


----------



## Vano-irons

Noonaldinho said:


> Did you see where he said he'd stand me on my head :lol: What a prick!


Yeah I see mate :lol: what a bell end.



Bryn said:


> What are you two wee pricks talking about?


Add Ben Doughty on Facebook. He puts up a few threads a day, but you do get the odd spazo on there!


----------



## Noonaldinho

[
Ben Doughty AN Oxymoron, not A Oxymoron, if we're doing linguistics, mate..
about an hour ago · Like
Terry Allen Ben Touche M8 had one too many 
about an hour ago · Like
Ben Doughty No worries, Tel..!
about an hour ago · Like · 1

Brett Noonan You can tell
55 minutes ago · Like
Terry Allen Brett will still leave u standing on your head m8 just try me in my inebriated state.
53 minutes ago · Like

Brett Noonan I have no where near good enough balance to stand on my head, and what I lack in balance you lack in maturity!
51 minutes ago · Like
Terry Allen I doubt it mate but I am always open for your test. Having reached 50 I have forgotten more than you know but won't use it against u pal. 
49 minutes ago · Like

Brett Noonan Do you know what patronising means? starting by knocking Daniel Vano's knowledge and opinion cause he hasnt boxed !
45 minutes ago · Like · 1
Terry Allen I know what acerbic means, I have no idea what patronising means in this context, maybe you will enlighten me!
44 minutes ago · Like

Brett Noonan ‎"Having reached 50 I have forgotten more than you know "
42 minutes ago · Like
Terry Allen Yes Brett I said that can you refute it?
41 minutes ago · Like
Ben Doughty Tel, you need some commas in there, mate..!
41 minutes ago · Like

Brett Noonan Unfortunatly Terry I have no accurate way of measuring what you've forgotten
40 minutes ago · Like · 1
Daniel Vano It's alright Brett i dont mind. I'm thinking about having an amateur fight soon tho. I need to get some research done, but rather than reading and watching hours of footage, I'd rather get smacked in the face. I wonder if Doughty will do me the pleasure by hitting me with a left to the body! ;-)
40 minutes ago via Mobile · Like · 1
Paul Goode True on the other 1 too Ben!!
39 minutes ago · Like
Ben Doughty Anytime, Daniel.. That's my favourite shot..!
38 minutes ago · Like · 1
Terry Allen Brett its testable! Ben I skipped school I was very feral and I was amazed when I ended up teaching in affluent public schools!
36 minutes ago · Like
Daniel Vano And mine mate. It's beautiful to watch, and the effect it has on the opponent is second to none!
35 minutes ago via Mobile · Like
Chris Tait Terry man how can tyson be the greatest HW eva over ali,holmes,foreman,frazier,louis,lewis,marciano etc when u look at the FACTS hes nowhere near!
30 minutes ago via Mobile · Like
Chris Tait Whos the clown that called ali a con? Cnt find the post!
29 minutes ago via Mobile · Like · 1
Ben Doughty He goes by the name of Legends Champion, Chris.. Has he deleted himself..?
27 minutes ago · Like · 1
Terry Allen Chris my money would be on the Peak Tyson over those you named. I asked Joe Frazier would you have beaten Tyson he said No I respect his opinion and his fortitude.
26 minutes ago · Like
Ben Doughty NO WAY did Frazier say he loses to Tyson..! I think he would have done but Joe would NEVER have said that..!
23 minutes ago · Unlike · 1
David Kelly its like a bad dream this.it makes me sound like i dont like tyson. far from it,i loved watching him. but facts are facts. he never climbed off the floor to win.he never came back after being behind on points.he never lost without an excuse.i remember a tale i heard about tommy hearns.when leonard made a big rally in their first fight after being behind,tomm ystaggered back to the corner.then he told manny steward to grab his right glove.with that he shoved his fist even deeper into his glove.'that mother fucker is gonna feel my knuckles right down his fucking throat' thats a champion. tyson squeeled like a little girl shouting ' i cant,i cant' against lewis. Great on top fighter,useless at coming back.FACT
11 minutes ago · Like
Ben Doughty Unfortunately, it's more or less true, David.. I loved Tyson's hey day but am forced to admit that he wasn't quite as good as I had thought he was.. I was also very disturbed at the way he yelped when the cut man touched his wound in the Holyfield rematch.. How many times have we seen cuts worked on and when have you ever heard a fighter make such a noise.?. It was simply bizarre..


----------



## Bryn

Nice trolling, I approve.


----------



## wrimc

Which thread is this under on his fb? @Noonaldinho


----------



## Noonaldinho

It's Ben Doughty's Facebook, the post about someone saying Tyson is the greatest, the this clown pipes up that he is top 3, and he must be right cause he fought himself once , it's an interesting read :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Daniel Sturridge has been tested for meningitis, hope it comes back clear!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18699589


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Alright mate, I'm a little upset that you're not very active...not even seen you in an RbR!


Yeah I'm just working more, and I don't always get home in time to join in the RbR's and even if I do I'm usually shattered :yep


----------



## Grant

Hi All :thumbsup

Another heavy w/e over with so back on now.

Hope to be here Saturday night, Could be a good un I reckon.


----------



## Lilo

@chatty Thanks for that, just what I needed to pick me up! :lol:

Proper shitting though - I'll be absolutely devastated if I can't get back for the summer


----------



## Boxed Ears

WalletInspector; said:


> :rofl





WalletInspector; said:


> Likewise, and the same with the General. There are only 2 posters I have any respect for when I do rarely pop in, IB and Boxed Ears.





WalletInspector; said:


> IntentionalButt and Boxed Ears.
> 
> Although I drift into the general very rarely.
> 
> http://www.elnuevodia.com/XStatic/endi/template/content.aspx?se=multimediafotodetalle&fa=979658





53 and counting; said:


> Boxed Ears is a fucking legend! :rofl:rofl





WalletInspector; said:


> Boxey is a legend and we are honoured to be graced by his presence.





WalletInspector; said:


> Boxey!





jpab19; said:


> :lol:
> 
> Boxed Ears>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Yeah, alright. You lot are on my good man list, also. :yep


----------



## Lilo

Emergency Passport:

SORTED arty


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Emergency Passport:
> 
> SORTED arty


:happy Well done mate! Great news.

How did you manage it?


----------



## Lilo

Just pretty much asked for one. Apparently its not such a big deal. No story was necessary, having a police report and tickets already booked was 'urgent' enough. Shit myself when they looked down the list of countries that don't accept them; I'm flying via Qatar but its ok.


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> Unlucky.


:-(

He put transfer request in, agreed terms and fees went in for him. Absolutely gutted. That was beer money for Haye fight.

Still, I detest Allardyce and I like Hughton. Hope it works out well.

Reading a lot of stuff about Sturridge going to Spurs. Might have a score on it.


----------



## Bryn

Awesome. To celebreate, please enjoy this @Boxed Ears sponsored SNV GIF.


----------



## Back to Bill

Holmes said:


> :-(
> 
> He put transfer request in, agreed terms and fees went in for him. Absolutely gutted. That was beer money for Haye fight.
> 
> Still,* I detest Allardyce* and I like Hughton. Hope it works out well.
> 
> Reading a lot of stuff about Sturridge going to Spurs. Might have a score on it.


Good man. :thumbsup


----------



## Lilo

What's wrong with Allardyci? :conf


----------



## Holmes

Bill said:


> Good man. :thumbsup


I said he'd get you up, he did 

I just don't like people that take bungs. It's very well known now and he's still not been punished. Panorama skirted around it, Keane called him a crook, his sons a dodgy agent. Just everything about the guy is dodgy.

He will be first to be sacked imo. Can see Harry in the West Ham job for some reason? Maybe old times like. Now your in prem Sam has to play good football, he will be hounded out otherwise.


----------



## Back to Bill

Holmes said:


> I said he'd get you up, he did
> 
> I just don't like people that take bungs. It's very well known now and he's still not been punished. Panorama skirted around it, Keane called him a crook, his sons a dodgy agent. Just everything about the guy is dodgy.
> 
> He will be first to be sacked imo. Can see Harry in the West Ham job for some reason? Maybe old times like. Now your in prem Sam has to play good football, he will be hounded out otherwise.


He did get us up, I can't knock him for that even if the football was an abomination of the beautiful game at times, personally I would sack him now before the season starts and a lot of West Ham fans feel the same and hopefully bring somebody in that can get the right mix of good results and good football.
Redknapp would be a good choice if I would put my hatred for the man to one side but I can't forgive him for the way he treated Billy Bonds years ago, Snake in the grass is Redknapp.


----------



## Wickio

Redknapp for Forest.


----------



## Bryn

:hi: @Wickio


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> :hi: @Wickio


Feels good to be back.

bama


----------



## Holmes

Bill said:


> He did get us up, I can't knock him for that even if the football was an abomination of the beautiful game at times, personally I would sack him now before the season starts and a lot of West Ham fans feel the same and hopefully bring somebody in that can get the right mix of good results and good football.
> Redknapp would be a good choice if I would put my hatred for the man to one side but I can't forgive him for the way he treated Billy Bonds years ago, Snake in the grass is Redknapp.


Look at Southampton and Pompy to see how he treats clubs. Still, media darling cos he pulls up and winds his windows down and gives his rentaquote statement.


----------



## Flea Man

@Noonaldinho I actually think Tyson gets underrated nowadays he gets slagged off so much :lol: Case in point @Vano-irons ranks Walcott over him, which is shocking!


----------



## Vano-irons

Flea Man said:


> @Noonaldinho I actually think Tyson gets underrated nowadays he gets slagged off so much :lol: Case in point @Vano-irons ranks Walcott over him, which is shocking!


:lol: I only said it to piss you off. I think he has a better win of his resume (Louis, without the robbery).

I have Tyson at 10.

Louis
Ali
Johnson
Lewis
Holmes
Foreman
Maricano
Frazier
Holyfield
Tyson

But he could be squeezed out of 10th place by Wlad, and I can half understand an argument for Liston and maybe Dempsey about him also. Jersey is certainly top 15 :yep


----------



## Wallet

Vano-irons said:


> But he could be squeezed out of 10th place by Wlad


Get out.


----------



## Bryn

Having Louis top is trying too hard to be edgy.


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> Get out.


My thoughts exactly. :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons

Wallet said:


> Get out.


Head to head, Tyson sparks him.

But Wlad has been the dominate force in the division for about 8 years now, and he has looked unbeatable in that time. Tyson's peak lasted about 18 months.

Tyson had a better resume, and would beat him head to head. But longevity, Wlad owns his arse.


----------



## Wallet

Vano-irons said:


> Head to head, Tyson sparks him.
> 
> But Wlad has been the dominate force in the division for about 8 years now, and he has looked unbeatable in that time. Tyson's peak lasted about 18 months.
> 
> Tyson had a better resume, and would beat him head to head. But longevity, Wlad owns his arse.


What does longevity count for when your opposition is so poor?


----------



## Chatty

That guy on Bens page was a clueless muppet. tyson was a quality boxer but as talented as he was he didn't achieve enough to warrant the ratings some people give him. I think anywhere around ten is a fir assessment of his career. Can understand him being a couple ahead or a couple back as well. Not top five material though.


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


> Having Louis top is trying too hard to be edgy.


:lol:

Ali's resume is greater than Louis'. But Joe dominated his division for years. I think most would agree that Louis was certainly a better HW champion than Ali was (number of wins, etc). He was also the est combination puncher I have ever seen in the division's history. In contrast, Ali hardly ever threw a body shot.

I'd also pick Joe to beat Ali h2h (sick I know)


----------



## Chatty

Bryn said:


> Having Louis top is trying too hard to be edgy.


I don't think there is much of a problem having either Louis or Ali top. Not much between them imo.


----------



## Vano-irons

Wallet said:


> What does longevity count for when your opposition is so poor?


I think it speaks volumes. He has managed to remain focused and win virtually every round in 7 years which is remarkable. Tyson never managed to do that. Instead, he was knocked out by Buster.

Dont get me wrong, Tyson was a phenominal boxer. I think he beats a lot of the HWs I ranked above him, but he didn't achieve as much as the others.


----------



## Michael

Thinking about watching Wilfred Benitez's title win over Antonio Cervantes now. Hard to believe he was only 17, basically a kid when he beat him. Is it worth a gander anyone reckon?


----------



## Holmes

Kos, RVP said he is leaving.


RVP in blue, oh yes. United get Powell


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> Having Louis top is trying too hard to be edgy.


I wouldn't even do it.:err


----------



## Vano-irons

RIP Jimmy Bivins


----------



## Flea Man

Sportofkings said:


> Thinking about watching Wilfred Benitez's title win over Antonio Cervantes now. Hard to believe he was only 17, basically a kid when he beat him. Is it worth a gander anyone reckon?


Worth a gander? What d'you think?!? :yep

Few things to take into consideration. Pambele was past his beat but still the no.1 and very, very good.

Benitez probably weighed in over the limit. Heard some dodgy shit about the scales. And making the weight would've hurt Cervantes much more than El Radar anyway, he was a _Big_ light welter for same day weigh in's, hence I can understand some of his sloppier showings in defences.

Benitez is incredible.

Yeah, deffo' worth a watch. :good


----------



## GazOC

Got to be Ali #1 just based on the, admittedly controversial, ranking criteria of who he actually beat in boxing matches....

Also Holmes and Lewis above Johnson.


----------



## Vano-irons

GazOC said:


> Got to be Ali #1 just based on the, admittedly controversial, ranking criteria of who he actually beat in boxing matches....
> 
> Also Holmes and Lewis above Johnson.


I think Johnson's career until the Jeffries fight was phenomenal. But I have no problem with Lewis and Holmes about him.

I always used to have Larry above Lennox, but I've changed now. Top 2 set in stone, even tho they can be reversed. Places 3-5 interchangeable as well


----------



## GazOC

Sorry Vano, I just realized I forgot to put an "IMHO" or a "for me" in either of those statements. Wasn't trying to be arsey!


----------



## Vano-irons

GazOC said:


> Sorry Vano, I just realized I forgot to put an "IMHO" or a "for me" in either of those statements. Wasn't trying to be arsey!


Don't be silly, it never came across like that at all mate :good


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> Kos, RVP said he is leaving.
> 
> *RVP in blue*, oh yes. United get Powell


Fuck you mate!....FUCK YOU!

Cunt had better go abroad or I will hunt him down and feed him his teeth back end first then vice versa, the mother fucker man of glass one season wonder teen wolf looking rapist cunt!


----------



## Flea Man

Ali over Louis for me. He beat George f'n Foreman for fucks sake :deal


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Fuck you mate!....FUCK YOU!
> 
> Cunt had better go abroad or I will hunt him down and feed him his teeth back end first then vice versa, the mother fucker man of glass one season wonder teen wolf looking rapist cunt!


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'm a massive Tyson fan, and if you get him and place him during his prime 12 months he will trouble and have a good shot against anyone, but to say he's a top 3 all time heavy is ludicrous


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


>


A bit presumptuous Nip.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


>


Welcome to him mate.....Glass ankled cunt he is...He will never play 38 league games in a season ever again ill tell you that much.....

Fucking judas cunt....wont go anywhere in england if he knows whats good for him.

Rapist cunt.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> A bit presumptuous Nip.


It's a pic I found. To be absolutely straight with you I'd prefer Cavani. Younger, less injury prone and imo the more complete player.

RVP is ours if we want him by all accounts. Every journo on it and Arsenal folk all reckon it was a done deal hence Arsenal spending. Word is they want him to put request in so that he gets the abuse instead of them. His statement speaks volumes. I still think Barca are in the hunt.


----------



## Miguel2010

Can someone shop a cock on his head or write judas on his head please???

Cheers.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> It's a pic I found. To be absolutely straight with you I'd prefer Cavani. Younger, less injury prone and imo the more complete player.
> 
> RVP is ours if we want him by all accounts. Every journo on it and Arsenal folk all reckon it was a done deal hence Arsenal spending. Word is they want him to put request in so that he gets the abuse instead of them. His statement speaks volumes. I still think Barca are in the hunt.


Defo go abroad, he daft but not that daft....Dont write Juve off just yet.


----------



## Bryn

Migs, ain't you from 'Boro? How come you don't support them?


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> Migs, ain't you from 'Boro? How come you don't support them?


Cos I'm a GOONER son.....Me Dads a Gooner and brought me up as a Gooner first shirt etc.....

Had a boro season ticket from being 7 till i was 21 been allover with boro mate, wembley 4 times and lost, never went to cardiff and they won so Ive never been since, think I was their jinx!!!....Still love em an want em to do well......I knw a few of the young lads they got coming thru at boro...Good future if they stay mate.


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Defo go abroad, he daft but not that daft....Dont write Juve off just yet.


Honest to God mate I think he's ours. Hence why you signed Podolski and Giroud. I think its been agreed for time, I know his terms have. 180k a week they reckon and not 200+ reported. Fee is the only sticking point.

You should respect he loves Arsenal and would love to stay there if the board matched his ambitions. Remember he has nothing to his name mate and hes close to retiring. Celebrating third and carrying a team is not the ending he wants.

Arsenal fans should focus anger at board and not player. Same as United who envy our owners and bemoan spending whilst they pray the Glazers do the same. Hypocrites but narrow minded ones, Glazers are holding them back but the propaganda team spin it as we are ruining football. Let's forget the fact Ronaldos fee was put to pay debt aye?


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Cos I'm a GOONER son.....Me Dads a Gooner and brought me up as a Gooner first shirt etc.....
> 
> Had a boro season ticket from being 7 till i was 21 been allover with boro mate, wembley 4 times and lost, never went to cardiff and they won so Ive never been since, think I was their jinx!!!....Still love em an want em to do well......I knw a few of the young lads they got coming thru at boro...Good future if they stay mate.


Understood mate. :good


----------



## Holmes

Mig I am a Chasetown fan aswell as City. Grandad and Oasis were my influence, my daughter shares bday with Liam!

Chasetown is the team locally but City are the team for me. I just wish I was around to see prime Bell and Lee. Paul Lake pre-injury etc.


----------



## Holmes

I see Marky is viewing thread, how's things mate?

Terrible news for Rangers today. I'm still hoping they come to England like Swansea and Cardiff did. I know SFA blocked it but I can see it changing cos SFL can't survive without the Gers. Impossible.


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Can see v.Persie going to City like Nasri before him. Seems the most likely destination.

Still waiting eagerly for us to buy a midfielder to be honest. Hoping we'll see signs of Gill wielding the so called 'war chest', not holding my breath though. Fuck Baines.


----------



## Miguel2010

It is the boards fault your right mate....Silent Stan the cunt!

I'm just lashing out RVP is the target......

Would still like some fine artist to shop a cock or judas on his bonce please 

Grovel


----------



## Miguel2010

Swap him for Aguero or no deal...Or Tevez and Dzecko.


----------



## Noonaldinho

How do you mean he has nothing to his name?


----------



## Holmes

Marvelous Marv said:


> Can see v.Persie going to City like Nasri before him. Seems the most likely destination.
> 
> Still waiting eagerly for us to buy a midfielder to be honest. Hoping we'll see signs of Gill wielding the so called 'war chest', not holding my breath though. Fuck Baines.


The old 'funds are available for the righy player' remark. For every Sneijder there's a Kagawa, for every Lowandowski there's a Powell. Still City will get the wrap for it.

Baines is a damn site better than Evra, sell passengers like Park and Anderson aswell as Berbatov and fund a move for Modric or Sneijder. Makes sense.



Miguel2010 said:


> It is the boards fault your right mate....Silent Stan the cunt!
> 
> I'm just lashing out RVP is the target......
> 
> Would still like some fine artist to shop a cock or judas on his bonce please
> 
> Grovel


RVP has had death threats already, pathetic for a game of football. Anger is completely misdirected and there's not enough of me to try and placate things. Madness all the hatred he's getting when his statement echoes what fans have said for years. I was like this when SWP went but the bigger picture is life goes on and your club will still exist 



Miguel2010 said:


> Swap him for Aguero or no deal...Or Tevez and Dzecko.


Is swap for Tevez in a heartbeat. I'd even be willing to call my first son Arsene if it came off.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> How do you mean he has nothing to his name?


Not won a trophy for years and when trophies were won it was done without him being a figure.

7 years isn't it. That takes it to him being 21! He has a few years at the top now and a move to either Manchester or Barca, Real or Juventus makes sense. You get one crack at life, live it as best you can and follow your plan and nobody else's.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Not won a trophy for years and when trophies were won it was done without him being a figure.
> 
> 7 years isn't it. That takes it to him being 21! He has a few years at the top now and a move to either Manchester or Barca, Real or Juventus makes sense. You get one crack at life, live it as best you can and follow your plan and nobody else's.


Thought you meant Money wise. Also PSG will be in for him !


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Holmes RVP death threats over wanting to leave and it only a game!!!

Do you remember the reaction to a certain Argentinian last season :think


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Miguel2010 - I've got your back, brother(no ****).


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Thought you meant Money wise. Also PSG will be in for him !


I can't see him going to PSG. Their interest will bump up fee so we need RVP to force through move. PSG offer little interest to RVP imo. Italy and Spain maybe but not France.



Noonaldinho said:


> @Holmes RVP death threats over wanting to leave and it only a game!!!
> 
> Do you remember the reaction to a certain Argentinian last season :think


I never once said I'd kill him. Hit him yes but not kill him.

I've read tweets about slitting his throat and raping his missus noon. Come om ffs. That's beyond a joke.

Lets put this into context too. RVP said he loves the club and wants to stay if club matches ambiton I.e sign world class players. He made a club statement about leaving and reasons why he wanted a move.
Tevez humiliated us on our first CL campaign, he request move season before last when we were top IIRC. And he pulled stroke again this season and went walkies. Not fair mate! Plus he tried to shaft us over with AC move and turned down PSG and Inter. Pastore and Lavezzi happy at PSG, Cambiasso and Zanetti oh and Milito at Inter but both not good enough for him. Scarfaced wankstain.


----------



## Miguel2010

Pabby said:


> @Miguel2010 - I've got your back, brother(no ****).


Awesome bro!!!!...AWESOME!!!!

Cheers.

Edit....Just noticed the twatbucket!!!!


----------



## Holmes

Pabby said:


> @Miguel2010 - I've got your back, brother(no ****).


Maybe use your skills for Macliesh?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Holmes said:


> Maybe use your skills for Macliesh?


His mush is already wine country to be honest.:conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> I can't see him going to PSG. Their interest will bump up fee so we need RVP to force through move. PSG offer little interest to RVP imo. Italy and Spain maybe but not France.
> 
> I never once said I'd kill him. Hit him yes but not kill him.
> 
> I've read tweets about slitting his throat and raping his missus noon. Come om ffs. That's beyond a joke.
> 
> Lets put this into context too. RVP said he loves the club and wants to stay if club matches ambiton I.e sign world class players. He made a club statement about leaving and reasons why he wanted a move.
> Tevez humiliated us on our first CL campaign, he request move season before last when we were top IIRC. And he pulled stroke again this season and went walkies. Not fair mate! Plus he tried to shaft us over with AC move and turned down PSG and Inter. Pastore and Lavezzi happy at PSG, Cambiasso and Zanetti oh and Milito at Inter but both not good enough for him. Scarfaced wankstain.


But its only a game :yep

And I'm pretty sure PSG match his ambition!


----------



## Michael

Flea Man said:


> Worth a gander? What d'you think?!? :yep
> 
> Few things to take into consideration. Pambele was past his beat but still the no.1 and very, very good.
> 
> Benitez probably weighed in over the limit. Heard some dodgy shit about the scales. And making the weight would've hurt Cervantes much more than El Radar anyway, he was a _Big_ light welter for same day weigh in's, hence I can understand some of his sloppier showings in defences.
> 
> Benitez is incredible.
> 
> Yeah, deffo' worth a watch. :good


Just finished watching the fight there. I never heard of the weigh in trouble before, but yeah Cervantes looked like a big 140 pounder. Can imagine his problems with the weight. Thought he look really lethargic in the first 10 rounds of the fight and all.

Great performance from the teenager though, his amazing defense, counter punching ability and boxing skills were on display throughout the fight. The left hand a serious weapon that Cervantes couldnt deal with, wilfred just controlling almost the whole fight with it.

If I didnt know how old either of them were in the fight, my first guess would be that Wilfred was the veteran and Cervantes the untested pro. Amazing maturity and polish for a 17 year old had Benitez.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> But its only a game :yep
> 
> And I'm pretty sure PSG match his ambition!


I only see him with a Manchester club or the Spanish 2.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> I only see him with a Manchester club or the Spanish 2.


Or Juve?


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Or Juve?


Yes but I think the ones I mentioned are most likely. His missus speaks Dutch and English and doesn't want to move country. His kids are school age and settling. I can't see Italy, just too much against it. Spain less so because they speak English often and quite simply the best 2 teams on the planet, dream stuff! But imo its one of us and most likely City.


----------



## Mandanda

Fair play to RVP, As i say to Arsenal fans who jeered and jibed Nasri. Why stay at a club for less pay and win nothing when you can move to a club challenge for honors and get paid more. RVP's probably looked at the signings and the targets Wenger has and said goodbye. As soon as they signed Poldolski i knew RVP was on his way. 

There's no loyalty in football, only the fans are loyal and even then i sometimes question a majority of fans attitudes.

Oh and Scottish Football will not succeed without us IMO. It's not a arrogant comment but Celtic will run away with league each year, they will be okish cos of CL money. The other clubs will fancy getting second but at same time have to accept that they may not qualify cos there not good enough and then away games when Rangers and Celtic come to town it's big money. We sell out our allocation and more plus food & drink. Outside of the derby's hardly any games get sold out so there will be a knock on affect. Just don't see the SPL benefiting bar a fresh face 1 & 2 from this situation..

But the main thing is our great club continues.


----------



## Miguel2010

Its down to the fucking board mate.......look at the players who have fucked of for bigger wages.....If the board paid the bigger wages, which they will have to if you want to challenge then we wouldnt be in this spot of winning fuck all for 7 fucking years....Dont get me started, seriously.


----------



## Holmes

Migs the board are self serving. Kronke has teams in USA and apparently he draws out of all of them. Target is not to get relegated and anything above is a bonus. Usmanov on the other hand wants control, to pay off stadium and invest 100m. Kronke wants no part of Usmanov and wants to retain control. The fact you have lost/losing your best players and are in a trophy drought forces change. It's down to fans to push through change. Same with United. Spurs about to open their state of the art training facilities, on brink of takeover themselves and have imo a better outfit than Arsenal. Your fast becoming a team who will struggle to get top 4. City, United, Chelsea and Spurs will all be going at it over the next decade. Time to change or fall of the pace, question is how will you get on without money from CL or that draw to sign players. Walcott trying to push move through too. What next? Song? Vermalen?


----------



## Miguel2010

Turning the club into a farce....

Ive nearly had it with footy mate, swear down, its all money now its fucking bullshit.

Right on the ragged edge, I hardly even watch it anymore, its so full of shit.


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Turning the club into a farce....
> 
> Ive nearly had it with footy mate, swear down, its all money now its fucking bullshit.
> 
> Right on the ragged edge, I hardly even watch it anymore, its so full of shit.


Competely agree. I feel like that with boxing though. JMM got shafted v Pac to keep Mayweather fight in sight. Pac got shafted against Bradley to get Arum a payday and busy whilst Mayweather does time. Boxing cards are pish mostly and prospects like Gavin fail to live to hype. Still you get bouts like Lopez v Ortiz which make your day and so to with footba when you best your rival twice in a season.

Glass half full mate, don't for a second get down. Arsenal are a massive club and likely to be a force years from now, hopefully sooner. Look at Villa and look how their fans keep positive. They challenged for top 5 and now they are in th bottom 5. Still they keep heart. Chin up Mugs and back the Usmanov campaign.


----------



## Grant

Holmes said:


> Mig I am a Chasetown fan aswell as City. Grandad and Oasis were my influence, my daughter shares bday with Liam!
> 
> Chasetown is the team locally but City are the team for me. I just wish I was around to see prime Bell and Lee. Paul Lake pre-injury etc.


We've got a good reationship with Chasetown, down at Cardiff.

Lots of our fans go up now and again, we've paid for stewarding for you, played you in friendlies and such. All since we played you in FA Cup 3rd round a few years back.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> Competely agree. I feel like that with boxing though. JMM got shafted v Pac to keep Mayweather fight in sight. Pac got shafted against Bradley to get Arum a payday and busy whilst Mayweather does time. Boxing cards are pish mostly and prospects like Gavin fail to live to hype. Still you get bouts like Lopez v Ortiz which make your day and so to with footba when you best your rival twice in a season.
> 
> Glass half full mate, don't for a second get down. Arsenal are a massive club and likely to be a force years from now, hopefully sooner. Look at Villa and look how their fans keep positive. They challenged for top 5 and now they are in th bottom 5. Still they keep heart. Chin up Mugs and back the Usmanov campaign.


Boxing's always been corrupt, that wont ever change IMO.

Been brought up with footy, played footy since I was 3 with the older lads, used to bang us in goal an that, never lasted long till I was running rings round em all..........Played league footy since I was 6 played for the county had trials here there an everywhere, and the games gone, no heart an soul in it anymore.

Sad to say it, but its true....And unless all the money fucks off, it wont come back to how it was.


----------



## Holmes

Grant said:


> We've got a good reationship with Chasetown, down at Cardiff.
> 
> Lots of our fans go up now and again, we've paid for stewarding for you, played you in friendlies and such. All since we played you in FA Cup 3rd round a few years back.


Nice one. I know a few clubs have affinity with us because of our minnow status but I didn't know it was the good with Cardiff. Will look out for the Staffordshire Taffys 

I go to about 2-3 games a season but hopefully with do about 10 this year. Me and a few mates (LFC, United and even a Wolves fan) have decided to get together and follow them more. Close, cheap, no frills and a barrel of laughs. Beers are about dame price as admission. Crazy. Best player is a butcher by trade so its honest. Stepping up ny fitness for Noah Ark FC too


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Boxing's always been corrupt, that wont ever change IMO.
> 
> Been brought up with footy, played footy since I was 3 with the older lads, used to bang us in goal an that, never lasted long till I was running rings round em all..........Played league footy since I was 6 played for the county had trials here there an everywhere, and the games gone, no heart an soul in it anymore.
> 
> Sad to say it, but its true....And unless all the money fucks off, it wont come back to how it was.


The days of 3pm kick offs, cheap entry and players on Joe Bloggs wages are gone. Football is taking the American route now mate and becoming uber commercial. That's why Arsenal go on pre-season tours same as other clubs all with the aim to raise profile, build fanbase and raise revenue.

Just view it as a show rather than sport spectacle. Players are actors and managers are directors. All about money but even still when a game like City v QPR happens the sport aspect comes to the fore. That's what its about, those moments. Hopefully seeing Agueros goal instead of Rooney shin bicycle kick


----------



## Flea Man

Sportofkings said:


> Just finished watching the fight there. I never heard of the weigh in trouble before, but yeah Cervantes looked like a big 140 pounder. Can imagine his problems with the weight. Thought he look really lethargic in the first 10 rounds of the fight and all.
> 
> Great performance from the teenager though, his amazing defense, counter punching ability and boxing skills were on display throughout the fight. The left hand a serious weapon that Cervantes couldnt deal with, wilfred just controlling almost the whole fight with it.
> 
> If I didnt know how old either of them were in the fight, my first guess would be that Wilfred was the veteran and Cervantes the untested pro. Amazing maturity and polish for a 17 year old had Benitez.


Truly mind blowing showing from the kid.

You seen the Palomino fight? Steps up again against a bigger guy and, at that point, as formidable a champion as Cervantes. Again, 'El Radar' is supoib :good


----------



## Libertarian

The Champion's League has ruined football almost single handedly.

That and the advent of the TV deals.

I wouldn't mind, it's not as if the clubs have really won out of it, most of them have been in severe financial strife at times.... only players and agents really.

The fans certainly haven't.... long gone are the days when England players used to pick their kids up from the local school and talk to other people as parents do outside schools. Hell, Jack Charlton didn't even used to have a car, my grandad and him are the same age, and many a time in the early 60's he used to see Charlton running up the street to catch a bus or go to the shops.

I think most other sports are different though, I saw Matt Diskin (ex-Leeds and now Bradford rugby player - might be ex-Bradford if they fold this weekend) in Furniture Village just after Christmas, and when I was working in Chorley a Wigan player called Josh Charnley came in and bought a house. I recognised him but when the others found out he was a rugby player they were all amazed how normal he was.


----------



## Flea Man

I wonder how Matt Christies will respond to my hypothesis on Mayweather's 'greatness' on twitter? Hey, he asked me! :yep 

Will go one of two ways :lol:


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> The Champion's League has ruined football almost single handedly.
> 
> That and the advent of the TV deals.
> 
> I wouldn't mind, it's not as if the clubs have really won out of it, most of them have been in severe financial strife at times.... only players and agents really.
> 
> The fans certainly haven't.... long gone are the days when England players used to pick their kids up from the local school and talk to other people as parents do outside schools. Hell, Jack Charlton didn't even used to have a car, my grandad and him are the same age, and many a time in the early 60's he used to see Charlton running up the street to catch a bus or go to the shops.
> 
> I think most other sports are different though, I saw Matt Diskin (ex-Leeds and now Bradford rugby player - might be ex-Bradford if they fold this weekend) in Furniture Village just after Christmas, and when I was working in Chorley a Wigan player called Josh Charnley came in and bought a house. I recognised him but when the others found out he was a rugby player they were all amazed how normal he was.


That's why I laugh at the FFP nuthuggers who misunderstand it. FFP serves for the old boys clubs like United, Bayern, AC, Real etc. Little do they realise that Everton is more likely to struggle than City are. Clueless bastards.

CL is ridiculous moneywise and when you get Arsenal breathing a sigh of relief for qualifying its ridiculous yet Kenny won a CC with LFC and was hammered for league finish. Priorities are all wrongs. Winning a Cup should gain entry in CL. So imo CC = CL place and 10mill, FA = CL place and 15mill and League winners = Place and whatever cash prize whilst runners up go into qualification draws for CL. Emphasis is put back on cups then and CL is just that, champions in a league and all entries have won their place into the comp. Stops the top 4 hoodoo then.


----------



## Bryn

@Bajingo Any chance of any vBookie threads for this weekend dude?


----------



## dkos

What does it mean by me being 'tagged' in this thread? @Bryn :think

@Holmes Obviously disappointing that RVP is leaving, but for me it's not as bad as losing either of Fabregas and Nasri last year.


----------



## Lilo

Am I allowed to request a link for the Barret/Cameron fight or not? :conf


----------



## Holmes

dkos said:


> What does it mean by me being 'tagged' in this thread? @Bryn :think
> 
> @Holmes Obviously disappointing that RVP is leaving, but for me it's not as bad as losing either of Fabregas and Nasri last year.


I just find it deplorable. Wenger is a liar and the bored is self serving. I worry for you now I really do.

@Bryn I pm him mate, Brook and Khan fights at a minimum


----------



## Chatty

Decided to sort a twitter account out this morning and realised i already had one of years ago. Still have no fucking clue what the hell to do on it though


----------



## Bajingo

Bryn said:


> @Bajingo Any chance of any vBookie threads for this weekend dude?


Yeah, I'll get some up today.

On a related note if anyone here wants to be able to make vBookie events in that forum let me know and I'll ask the gay admins to give you the permissions. With more than one person making events they should be up quicker (plus starting on Monday I won't be around for a while) and we'll be able to cover a wider range of events that people want to see.


----------



## Chatty

Lilo said:


> Am I allowed to request a link for the Barret/Cameron fight or not? :conf


I think you can for legal but illegal links will get a banning


----------



## Laughing Bruno

dftaylor said:


> As long as you don't beat your wife/lady/pet up after. Maybe that's just a Scottish thing.


heh heh heh


----------



## Flea Man

Matt Christie is a fan of Moochy, officially my new favourite tweeter :yep :deal


----------



## Lilo

chatty said:


> I think you can for legal but illegal links will get a banning


Good job I didn't ask for an illegal one then. Anyone know of a legal one?


----------



## Indigo Pab

dkos said:


> What does it mean by me being 'tagged' in this thread? @Bryn :think


It's essentially something you do if you want someone to see a thread(i.e. I tagged Teeto in his ''Happy Birthday'' thread). It's the same thing as the mentions system really.

Why someone has chosen to tag you in a thread you regularly frequent is something I can't enlighten you on though.


----------



## Bajingo

I don't think anyone will be banned straight away for asking for links. If you know that's the rule and keep breaking it then maybe you should be.


----------



## Holmes

Bajingo said:


> Yeah, I'll get some up today.
> 
> On a related note if anyone here wants to be able to make vBookie events in that forum let me know and I'll ask the gay admins to give you the permissions. With more than one person making events they should be up quicker (plus starting on Monday I won't be around for a while) and we'll be able to cover a wider range of events that people want to see.


Go for it. I will add big footy games, mma and maybe some Olympics?

Mainly boxing. Also planning to do a thread where we each start with a tenner and gamble together to reach say 200 which pays for ticket to fight, travel and spends? Wishful but a nice idea.


----------



## dkos

Pabby said:


> It's essentially something you do if you want someone to see a thread(i.e. I tagged Teeto in his ''Happy Birthday'' thread). It's the same thing as the mentions system really.
> 
> Why someone has chosen to tag you in a thread you regularly frequent is something I can't enlighten you on though.


:lol: Thanks :good



Holmes said:


> Go for it. I will add big footy games, mma and maybe some Olympics?
> 
> Mainly boxing. *Also planning to do a thread where we each start with a tenner and gamble together to reach say 200 which pays for ticket to fight, travel and spends? Wishful but a nice idea.*


Go for it :good


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> What does it mean by me being 'tagged' in this thread? @Bryn :think
> 
> @Holmes Obviously disappointing that RVP is leaving, but for me it's not as bad as losing either of Fabregas and Nasri last year.


I'd never done it, so I thought I'd test it out by tagging the Choi's historically most prolific poster. :good



Bajingo said:


> Yeah, I'll get some up today.
> 
> On a related note if anyone here wants to be able to make vBookie events in that forum let me know and I'll ask the gay admins to give you the permissions. With more than one person making events they should be up quicker (plus starting on Monday I won't be around for a while) and we'll be able to cover a wider range of events that people want to see.


Nice one. :good


----------



## Holmes

dkos said:


> :lol: Thanks :good
> 
> Go for it :good


Will get on it later and sort it out. Hopefully we do it and successfully intime for Froch v Kessler 2 :good


----------



## Libertarian

Any of you lads any good at marketing?

I'm looking at setting something similar to this http://www.touchlineuk.co.uk/ but for schools and charities (and maybe sports clubs too) - would give me access to a greater number of leads and make them more inclined to use me than someone else.....

Any thoughts on names - I'm shit at this kind of stuff to be honest.


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> Any of you lads any good at marketing?
> 
> I'm looking at setting something similar to this http://www.touchlineuk.co.uk/ but for schools and charities (and maybe sports clubs too) - would give me access to a greater number of leads and make them more inclined to use me than someone else.....
> 
> Any thoughts on names - I'm shit at this kind of stuff to be honest.


expresshomesadvice?

fafhomesadvisor (fast and friendly)?


----------



## Holmes

Which section is best for that gambling thread I was on about?


----------



## Libertarian

Holmes said:


> expresshomesadvice?
> 
> fafhomesadvisor (fast and friendly)?


I was thinking more about the name for the ''scheme'', something like Schoolfund or Charityhelp.... rather than my own trading name.

It's just something for a bit of a headline that's all.



Holmes said:


> Which section is best for that gambling thread I was on about?


Stick it on here.


----------



## dkos

Sport Support UK? 

TBH, I've never been any good at thinking up original names for businesses/teams/schemes etc. :lol:


----------



## Jay

Holmes said:


> Which section is best for that gambling thread I was on about?


If you mean on CHB - then depends, if it's just british boxing - this forum, if world boxing, world forum, if all sports, then the lounge.


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> I was thinking more about the name for the ''scheme'', something like Schoolfund or Charityhelp.... rather than my own trading name.
> 
> It's just something for a bit of a headline that's all.
> 
> Stick it on here.


School Support Pool, (School and Pool stick in heads?)

I once named a football team at a pub called The Horse and Jockey, the name was Horsenall


----------



## Bryn

Supermanintights said:


> If you mean on CHB - then depends, if it's just british boxing - this forum, if world boxing, world forum, if all sports, then the lounge.


But what if the all British fight you're talking about surpasses 'domestic level', should it be in the World section then? :think

@Pabby :nono


----------



## Holmes

Supermanintights said:


> If you mean on CHB - then depends, if it's just british boxing - this forum, if world boxing, world forum, if all sports, then the lounge.


I gotta pm you, totally forgot once I read PM I smoked a spliff and woooooosh 

The thread is a CHB task aimed at the Choi and Brits. I will crack it on here as that's my target folk.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> But what if the all British fight you're talking about surpasses 'domestic level', should it be in the World section then? :think
> 
> @Pabby :nono


What's your beef, Nancy?


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> But what if the all British fight you're talking about surpasses 'domestic level', should it be in the World section then? :think
> 
> @Pabby :nono


Yes. I.e. Haye/Chisora should be in the world section. As I view it - anything involving a world champion, previous world champion or anyone at a higher level than say Degale/Brook/Fury etc. should be considered world level - unless it's something stupid i.e. a super shot fighter fighting a random no name etc.

People can make that judgement easily enough, but we need to increase the traffic beyond the current Brit level - it is increasing, daily, but by utilising the world section more - it will help.
@Holmes - all good dude, I've got 24 pm's I have yet to respond to. Some from about a month ago... :conf


----------



## Holmes

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?1078-CHB-Forum-Gambling-Challenge&p=30814#post30814


----------



## Miguel2010

Ere lads, Khan just said on ringside hes got the skills to beat Mayweather.....I repeat quote "ive got the skills to beat Mayweather"

Jesus fucking christ......

Ahh man swear down, never laughed so much for fucking ages, cheered me right up!!!!


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Ere lads, Khan just said on ringside hes got the skills to beat Mayweather.....I repeat quote "ive got the skills to beat Mayweather"
> 
> Jesus fucking christ......
> 
> Ahh man swear down, never laughed so much for fucking ages, cheered me right up!!!!


That's nothing mate, some dickhead the other day said Eubank Jr was more skilled than Carl Froch.


----------



## Back to Bill

:rofl


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> That's nothing mate, some dickhead the other day said Eubank Jr was more skilled than Carl Froch.


Too easy man!




1:13-1:22 ish


----------



## Roe

Miguel2010 said:


> Ere lads, Khan just said on ringside hes got the skills to beat Mayweather.....I repeat quote "ive got the skills to beat Mayweather"
> 
> Jesus fucking christ......
> 
> Ahh man swear down, never laughed so much for fucking ages, cheered me right up!!!!


Australian TV said in an advert for Anthony Mundine's next fight against Bronco McKart that Mundine "has what it takes to beat pound for pound great Floyd Mayweather"



Bryn said:


> That's nothing mate, some dickhead the other day said Eubank Jr was more skilled than Carl Froch.


:lol:


----------



## Miguel2010

Roe said:


> Australian TV said in an advert for Anthony Mundine's next fight against Bronco McKart that Mundine "has what it takes to beat pound for pound great Floyd Mayweather"
> 
> :lol:


No cunt can beat Floyd...None.


----------



## Post Box

Bryn said:


> That's nothing mate, some dickhead the other day said Eubank Jr was more skilled than Carl Froch.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Miguel2010

Ah dont cry I'm sure Carl the windmill Froch has great skills.

Was just gonna post a vid of all Carls skills, went on youtube, typed skills and closest it had was skipping.


----------



## Chatty

think boxnation has just killed my sky box, was having a few lads round for a barbie next saturday so order boxnation then boom my skybox cut out and will only turn on for about ten seconds at a time before dying again. Rang up and they said they have to send someone out for £100 so I tolod them to forget and cancelled. Now Im gonna have to wait and see if Virgin can get out in time to install. Will have to cancel Boxnation as well as virgin do it them selves.

Looks like Frank has fucked me over for a tenner


----------



## Holmes

@Miguel2010 @dkos


----------



## dkos

:lol: That's pretty good.


----------



## dkos

Just for those that don't frequent the Japanese boxing thread on the general :good



dkos said:


> Some random images from my favourite boxing photographer:


----------



## Bryn

Some of those are fantastic @dkos :good

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What's this goal line camera technology thing that I heard on the radio? They actually going to do that now?


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> What's this goal line camera technology thing that I heard on the radio? They actually going to do that now?


Apparently could be brought into the Premier League as early as next season. The game has been calling out for this for long enough, long overdue!


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Apparently could be brought into the Premier League as early as next season. The game has been calling out for this for long enough, long overdue!


Why have I not heard anyone mention it, I thought it would be big news?


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Why have I not heard anyone mention it, I thought it would be big news?


Yeah, not heard much of it either. Heard one mention on the way home from work on the radio, but otherwise not heard anyone talking about. Surprising really, considering the controversy it has caused in the past.


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> Why have I not heard anyone mention it, I thought it would be big news?


been talked about for years mate, with little action. Also some may say it's come way to late, some big games ruined because of not having it


----------



## Wickio

Mexican_LP said:


> been talked about for years mate, with little action. Also some may say it's come way to late, some big games ruined because of not having it


Let's just be glad that England at least got some benefit from its absence in this latest tournament!


----------



## 084

Wickio said:


> Let's just be glad that England at least got some benefit from its absence in this latest tournament!


very true :yep


----------



## Miguel2010

Its cos a goal line decision went with the England mate...

Nailed on!

Think they are testing it at some youth tourny over the summer if memory serves me right.


----------



## Roe

Said it before and I'll say it again.. goal line technology is ridiculously overrated and more or less pointless.


----------



## Back to Bill

Here lads, 3 days Iv'e been trying to win this fucking game and I have managed to get to the final only twice, its bloody addictive.

http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/supershotstopper


----------



## Lilo

Bill said:


> Here lads, 3 days Iv'e been trying to win this fucking game and I have managed to get to the final only twice, its bloody addictive.
> 
> http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/supershotstopper


That game has pissed me off. :bart


----------



## Back to Bill

Lilo said:


> That game has pissed me off. :bart


:lol: Its infuriating, I finally got to the final the first time and lost to Aston Villa 6-0, I had the right hump for the next hour or so. :fire


----------



## Libertarian

Roe said:


> Said it before and I'll say it again.. goal line technology is ridiculously overrated and more or less pointless.


I agree.

I'm not a fan of technology in football at all.

The money argument pisses me off, if the game hadn't sold itself out for money, the argument would be moot in the first place.

Better education of linesmen would do just as much. Doesn't take a genius to work out that if the ball comes back out and hits the underside of the bar, that the ball went in.

Perhaps set the line back in between the posts, so that if the ball hits the line, goal. None of this ''did all of the ball cross all of the line'' crap - obviously if the ball is in the air it's more of a lottery, but still, worth a try.


----------



## Miguel2010

I say bring it in......Dont need a big screen or fuck all like tennis rugby etc, not even gonna stop the game, dunno why you wouldnt want it in...Soon be moaning if its your side who loses a cup game or gets relegated or misses promotion cos of it....Common sense if they have it use it, fucks wrong with ya???....4th official has a watch with a buzzer device in and he relays the signal to the ref who also has the buzzer device, no stop in play etc......Will never go any further than the goal line cos they wont be able to impart all the different things they would use the technology for at grass roots.....

Goal line and thats that nout else.


----------



## Miguel2010

Dinamita said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'm not a fan of technology in football at all.
> 
> The money argument pisses me off, if the game hadn't sold itself out for money, the argument would be moot in the first place.
> 
> Better education of linesmen would do just as much.* Doesn't take a genius to work out that if the ball comes back out and hits the underside of the bar, that the ball went in.*
> 
> Perhaps set the line back in between the posts, so that if the ball hits the line, goal. None of this ''did all of the ball cross all of the line'' crap - obviously if the ball is in the air it's more of a lottery, but still, worth a try.


Also that lampard one in world cup, they done a mock up of the places the ref and lino were stood at and showed you from their respected eyelines view....You couldn't tell if its was in or not.

If you can solve the problem them solve it.


----------



## Chatty

Bill said:


> Here lads, 3 days Iv'e been trying to win this fucking game and I have managed to get to the final only twice, its bloody addictive.
> 
> http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/supershotstopper


Fuck that shit, there kicking balls over the bar and its still counting as a goal


----------



## Back to Bill

chatty said:


> Fuck that shit, there kicking balls over the bar and its still counting as a goal


I just got to the final again was 2-0 up against Walsall with 3 balls remaining and I just lost 3-2, its either rigged to fuck or I bottled it, pressure got to me? Im leaning towards it being rigged to fuck. :fire:fire:twisted:ughh


----------



## Havik

Bill said:


> I just got to the final again was 2-0 up against Walsall with 3 balls remaining and I just lost 3-2, its either rigged to fuck or I bottled it, pressure got to me? Im leaning towards it being rigged to fuck. :fire:fire:twisted:ughh


Just played this for a bit. Lost the final 3-2 in extra time to some sunday league side.

I was playing with Arsenal, so that seemed realistic enough.


----------



## Back to Bill

Havik said:


> Just played this for a bit. Lost the final 3-2 in extra time to some sunday league side.


Its bollocks eh mate, I just got knocked out in the 2nd round by Maidstone United. :lol:


----------



## Havik

Bill said:


> Its bollocks eh mate, I just got knocked out in the 2nd round by Maidstone United. :lol:


It's fun, this must be what being Manuel Almunia feels like.


----------



## Back to Bill

Havik said:


> It's fun, this must be what being Manuel Almunia feels like.


:lol:


----------



## Havik

Bill said:


> :lol:


Wasted another half hour on this, but it was worth it:


----------



## Back to Bill

@Havik Three days I have been trying and I still can't win the bloody thing. :lol:


----------



## wrimc

Miguel2010 said:


> I say bring it in......Dont need a big screen or fuck all like tennis rugby etc, not even gonna stop the game, dunno why you wouldnt want it in...Soon be moaning if its your side who loses a cup game or gets relegated or misses promotion cos of it....Common sense if they have it use it, fucks wrong with ya???....4th official has a watch with a buzzer device in and he relays the signal to the ref who also has the buzzer device, no stop in play etc......Will never go any further than the goal line cos they wont be able to impart all the different things they would use the technology for at grass roots.....
> 
> Goal line and thats that nout else.


Apparently only 2 of the eight technologies that they tested worked 100% of the time. The two that they have are one that is like hawk eye in wimbledon with cameras all around the ground and as soon as its over the line it buzzed the ref's watch. the other one is a German technology where there is a chip in the ball that again sends a buzz to the refs watch if it goes over. So none of the stopping in play like Rugby or Tennis or cricket which slows it all down.

Apparently the Hawk eye one is the preffered system


----------



## Havik

Bill said:


> @Havik Three days I have been trying and I still can't win the bloody thing. :lol:


Three days! Your victory dance will be epic when you finally win the thing.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Unified Interim,Intercontinental title? :think


----------



## GazOC

Christ! I don't think Willie Pep was that decorated during his entire career. Looks like they've burgled a fancy dress shop.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Unified Interim,Intercontinental title? :think


That's a sad, sad sight. Just fight as an elimimator without the need for those trinkets.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Christ! I don't think Willie Pep was that decorated during his entire career. Looks like they've burgled a fancy dress shop.


:rofl

Its ridiculous, how daft will it look to casuals if Kell Brook does win a version of a world title and then has less belts! :lol:


----------



## Holmes

No. Competely for technology. I want an official in a room with fa reps watching the game and helping the ref make calls on fouls, offsides and goals. People moan the game takes too long a break but look how long it takes to restart action when say Ronaldo goes down.

So how you get Sky watching the game I want an official doing the same but cameras designated to play. 

Watch Stoke v Bolton and realise that a team got relegated because of 2 goals that shouldnt have stood.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> :rofl
> 
> Its ridiculous, how daft will it look to casuals if Kell Brook does win a version of a world title and then has less belts! :lol:


The plaque on the belt is bigger than his head ffs. The leather is garish and looks like the colour has been selected by my 4yr old daughter. Ok for a picture of a flower but not a symbol of achievement.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Christ! I don't think Willie Pep was that decorated during his entire career. Looks like they've burgled a fancy dress shop.


You old cynical bastard.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody think its odd how TFFP hasnt joined us here? :think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Anybody think its odd how TFFP hasnt joined us here? :think


He has. :lol:

He now has a shockingly bad username, which makes him that much less cool than he was before. I don't care how handsome he is, it's a shit handle.


----------



## Libertarian

I think that the 4th official should carry a shotgun, and shoot any player rolling on the floor like a twat.

That way they'd actually serve a purpose, other than making sure that managers don't have a single digit outside the technical area.

You'll never convince me about technology.... aside from run-outs, all it's done in cricket is prove how good the umpires actually were/are. Obviously football refs are largely shit by comparison, though cricketers aren't all blatant cheats, and certainly don't cheat to get other players in bother with officials (yes, you can be sent off in cricket) or banned for future matches.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Really? I was about to send out a terrible rumour!!!!:yikes


----------



## Markyboy86

@vano irons You and the missus booked up yet for Autumn in my shithole??


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> @vano irons You and the missus booked up yet for Autumn in my shithole??


What an invite !


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> He has. :lol:
> 
> He now has a shockingly bad username, which makes him that much less cool than he was before. I don't care how handsome he is, it's a shit handle.


What username?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> What username?


 @Marvelous Marv :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> @Marvelous Marv :-(


I though that was an alias, was'nt there a Marvelous Merv on ESB?


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> You old cynical bastard.


Meh! Where is that "old fart" smilie off ESB anyway?


----------



## Mandanda

I'm not bothered by goal line technology personally, The amount of times were still looking at tv clips at HT and FT and going 'not sure if that's over or not...'. For me i don't mind having it as long as it's quick and efficient. I have a feeling things will get dragged out by ref's and officials.


----------



## dkos

:rofl


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl:rofl Hilarious. Love way he took the other lads hurdles with him...


----------



## Captain Freedom

Couldn't be arsed making a thread but anyone else staying up for FNF's its live on ESPN here for a change.


----------



## Indigo Pab

LHL said:


> Couldn't be arsed making a thread but anyone else staying up for FNF's its live on ESPN here for a change.


I've gotten disgustingly lazy with my thread lately, been like a month since the last post in it.:lol: Gotta get it moving again tonight, starts at 3 as far as I know.


----------



## Captain Freedom

Pabby said:


> I've gotten disgustingly lazy with my thread lately, been like a month since the last post in it.:lol: Gotta get it moving again tonight, starts at 3 as far as I know.


:lol: Forgot there was even a thread would of dug it up. Yep 3 start and with the baseball not on I hope it means a 3 start. Not a bad card either.


----------



## Lilo

chatty said:


> Fuck that shit, there kicking balls over the bar and its still counting as a goal





Bill said:


> I just got to the final again was 2-0 up against Walsall with 3 balls remaining and I just lost 3-2, its either rigged to fuck or I bottled it, pressure got to me? Im leaning towards it being rigged to fuck. :fire:fire:twisted:ughh





Havik said:


> Just played this for a bit. Lost the final 3-2 in extra time to some sunday league side.
> 
> I was playing with Arsenal, so that seemed realistic enough.





Bill said:


> Its bollocks eh mate, I just got knocked out in the 2nd round by Maidstone United. :lol:





Havik said:


> It's fun, this must be what being Manuel Almunia feels like.


Anyone who says they got to the final is talking utter shite :bart

lol: @ManuelAlmunia)


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> :rofl


:rofl What a beast


----------



## Noonaldinho

U


Flea Man said:


> :rofl What a beast


:rofl God loves a trier , has he never Practiced?! :lol:


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


>


:rofl

"Chamakh: I'm staying - _1_ like" :lol:


----------



## Libertarian

That's why FB needs a dislike button....


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just saw that Colin is 4th highest thread starter :lol: He's only been here 2 weeks, 37 threads!


----------



## Back to Bill

Noonaldinho said:


> Just saw that Colin is 4th highest thread starter :lol: He's only been here 2 weeks, 37 threads!


:lol: He likes a thread or 2, does our Colin.


----------



## Bryn

Bill said:


> :lol: He likes a thread or 2, does our Colin.


Have a look at his stats over on ESB - 3 thousand odd posts and 3 thousand odd threads. :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

Bryn said:


> Have a look at his stats over on ESB - 3 thousand odd posts and 3 thousand odd threads. :lol:


:lol: His 3000 odd posts have mostly been made in his own threads as well, its an honour if he posts in anybody else's.


----------



## Libertarian

I don't remember him ever posting in someone else's threads.....

I'd imagine that I've got the lowest threads/posts % - hardly ever start any other than troll threads in the general.


----------



## Back to Bill

Dinamita said:


> I don't remember him ever posting in someone else's threads.....
> 
> I'd imagine that I've got the lowest threads/posts % - hardly ever start any other than troll threads in the general.


The two threads of yours that stick in my mind both got deleted very very quickly :lol:

One was on ESB where you went into Mel Gibson from Braveheart mode and typed Frank Warrens name a thousand times and the other was on here which was also to do with our holy Frankness. :rofl

I'm not sure if you made any under your Raging Hayelord moniker? but the username was quality.


----------



## Libertarian

''You may take our lives, but you'll never take..... OUR FREEDOM'' - not sure why I did that.... wasn't a dig at His Holyness, more at the stupid twattish mods. Order was restored about ten minutes later when I was banned for two years :lol:

I've learnt my lesson in terms of what I say now, took long enough mind.


----------



## Back to Bill

The one on here was a really interesting read, I knew things were bad but never knew it was to that extent.


----------



## Bryn

I wonder when they'll stop approving my accounts, I only have one set up to read threads and stuff. What happened to 'Bryn II'? :think


----------



## Indigo Pab

:lol: Bryn.

I've done something similar, except I've used one that despite being a username one would consider to be very common on boxing forum, will leave them apprehensive nonetheless.


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> :lol: Bryn.
> 
> I've done something similar, except I've used one that despite being a username one would consider to be very common on boxing forum, will leave them apprehensive nonetheless.


:lol: Good work.

I'm being purposefully uninventive just to see what number I can get to, surely they'll give up before I get to double figures?


----------



## Bryn

Morning lads. :hi:


----------



## Vano-irons

:hi: Bryn

Woke up this morning and the first thing i checked was my skybet balance. I'd like to thank Nonito Donaire from the bottom of my heart. Bellend cost me 135 quid by not stopping his man


----------



## Bryn

Vano-irons said:


> :hi: Bryn
> 
> Woke up this morning and the first thing i checked was my skybet balance. I'd like to thank Nonito Donaire from the bottom of my heart. Bellend cost me 135 quid by not stopping his man


I've not seen Donaire from lastnight yet, but if he's still trying to replicate the Montiel KO then the knockouts will be few and far between.


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


> I've not seen Donaire from lastnight yet, but if he's still trying to replicate the Montiel KO then the knockouts will be few and far between.


Yeah, that looks a bit of a concern for me. Donaire isn't a bad boxer, but he has clearly fallen in love with his power. It's a shame, because if he boxes, the stoppages will come. I remember @Pabby talking about it just after Montiel as well


----------



## 084

colin has his new account ''Colinmrs'' and posted in someone else's thread


----------



## Libertarian

Pabby said:


> :lol: Bryn.
> 
> I've done something similar, except I've used one that despite being a username one would consider to be very common on boxing forum, will leave them apprehensive nonetheless.


Someone ought to have a lump in their bank account this morning....

If you'd gone with Brook decision that is, as opposed to UD.

Brook dec 7/4
Rees KO 5/4
Proksa KO 8/11
Eubank dec 11/10
Wlad KO 2/9
Fury KO :think
Donairre dec 5/4
Haskins dec 6/5

Well over 100/1


----------



## Holmes

@Flea Man

My man won. Fuck Sonnen the loudmouth cunt. Bisping won 2-1 and Anderson fought off the ground game to finish that mo'fo. Anderson 'the gentleman' Silva humbled that twat and hopefully Sonnen levels himself out and winds down with his mouth.


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> Someone ought to have a lump in their bank account this morning....
> 
> If you'd gone with Brook decision that is, as opposed to UD.
> 
> Brook dec 7/4
> Rees KO 5/4
> Proksa KO 8/11
> Eubank dec 11/10
> Wlad KO 2/9
> Fury KO :think
> Donairre dec 5/4
> Haskins dec 6/5
> 
> Well over 100/1


Had I chose Haskins I would have got £68 from a £3 stake. Just need Federer to win today to get me my buying money.


----------



## GazOC

Why the hell people, in addition to trying to predict a fight, try and predict what all 3 judges are going to do I'll never know!


----------



## Libertarian

:lol:

It's your main bugbear ain't it?

Why not just say that a fight is going to be close... or not.

Lots of fights lately that haven't been remotely close have been split or majority decisions, often going the wrong way. Most people with eyes scored Lynes vs Purdy in the region of 118-110.... yet one judge (probably IJL) had it level. Pacquiao vs Marquez wasn't close.... or was Chisora vs Helenius.

Some fights give me the sinking feeling, you just know that something ain't right. Look at Rios, hardly went out looking for a knockout against Abril. In the corner it'll have been ''don't worry mate, Bob will have taken care of it''.

Even Froch vs AA, I was half expecting a majority draw or some shit like that.


----------



## GazOC

Not my main one mate, "resume" is my main one but people picking fights as "SD" when really mean "close decision" is right up there.


----------



## 084

GazOC said:


> Not my main one mate, "resume" is my main one but people picking fights as "SD" when really mean "close decision" is right up there.


:lol: i thought you ment like 1 judge have it 117-111 and other 2 119-109 or something like that, trying to guess all 3 judges :yep not just a MD/SD


----------



## GazOC

I've even heard people say that a certain boxer deserved to win but that it was close and that a split decision would have been a fairer result than a UD!:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Anyone watching the Tennis?


----------



## Libertarian

Yep, I'm watching.


----------



## Bryn

Dinamita said:


> Yep, I'm watching.


Nice one, what's the deal with the roof? Why not just close it as soon as rain was hinted at?


----------



## Flea Man

Holmes said:


> @Flea Man
> 
> My man won. Fuck Sonnen the loudmouth cunt. Bisping won 2-1 and Anderson fought off the ground game to finish that mo'fo. Anderson 'the gentleman' Silva humbled that twat and hopefully Sonnen levels himself out and winds down with his mouth.


Your man? I picked Spider to win, I was pretty much neutral but wanted Chael to win just for the chaos it'd cause! As it stands Chael is still the toughest fight of Anderson's career, I felt he dominated the first round. The Bisping fight was too close to call IMO. Mike will get his chance yet, and Anderson will devastate him in the first round :deal


----------



## Holmes

Flea Man said:


> Your man? I picked Spider to win, I was pretty much neutral but wanted Chael to win just for the chaos it'd cause! As it stands Chael is still the toughest fight of Anderson's career, I felt he dominated the first round. The Bisping fight was too close to call IMO. Mike will get his chance yet, and Anderson will devastate him in the first round :deal


My man as in my fave fighter along with Bones. Notable mention to Mir.

Cheal won the first round but didn't actually do a great deal. He bullied Silva in the first fight and exposed Silvas weakeness on fighting from the floor. Silva claimed to only work on his Muay Thai and bits of Jujitsu but it was clear he had worked tirelessly on his ground game to avoid being dominated. He couldn't match Sonnen but he could nullify a lot of the work.

Sonnen v Bisping 2 I hope to see, Bisping won last time out and should get another chance. Fighting Silva is a loss waiting to happen and a bad one too. Silva will take him apart with his striking and Bisping isn't as accomplished as Sonnen with wrestling so that rules out emulating Sonnens gameplan.

As for close to call. I had it 2-1 Bisping and wouldn't have minded a draw at worst. One judge had it 3-0 Sonnen and that's why I'm aggrieved.


----------



## Flea Man

Hmm...for me Chael still did dominate, in fact he passed to mount far earlier here than he managed first time, difference here looked to be Silva was fully fit and his takedown defence was tighter because of it, and after Chael couldn't take him down it was over, he lost his composure, fell on his arse and then Silva smashed that knee into his chest :scaredas: 

As for Anderson's 'weakness' on the floor, he doesn't have any IMO.He just isn't an absolute BJJ master, but he can utilise butterfly guard, sweeps, subs, all brilliantly, he's the perfect mixed martial artist. 

Hopefully Hendo sparks the phoney Jones out in September. He's a real fighter, he just talks absolute shite. He'll dominate Hendo but Henderson is one of my faves so I hope he lands the H-Bomb and ends the Jones success story.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Watching the re-run of last nights Sky card, can't understand a word Gavin Rees says!


----------



## Mandanda

Sonnen lost the fight with one ridiculous attempt at a spinning back fist, at top level in any sport small details are so important and that cost him. The knee was just to body otherwise we could of had a controversy. Silva took a chance and it paid off. 

Sonnen shows no fear and that's what troubles Silva but that same reckless abandon is what costs him against the spider. Pretty disappointing ending tbh i wanted a bit of action. First round Sonnen resumed work on Silva, second round it looked lively then ended just like that. No special KO's or sub this time


----------



## Mandanda

Funny you say that about Jones @Flea Man. I try to like Bones Jones but can't..

I've totally lost track of MMA recently, Noticed they haven't had major shows over here for a while.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Oi Oi Choi! 

Anyone here know how difficult it would be for me to make a website to promote my business? Nothing too flash just to put a few pictures and testimonials, contact details etc.

Or any reccomendations of how to go about doing it and costs involved


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mandanda said:


> Funny you say that about Jones @Flea Man. I try to like Bones Jones but can't..
> 
> I've totally lost track of MMA recently, Noticed they haven't had major shows over here for a while.


Think there's one in Nottingham in Sept mate


----------



## Mandanda

Noonaldinho said:


> Think there's one in Nottingham in Sept mate


Yeah just had a look and this is :good.


----------



## GazOC

TBH Mand I think one of the good things about UFC is that you don't have to pay that much attention to follow it. Following boxing feels like a full time job sometimes!


----------



## Mandanda

GazOC said:


> TBH Mand I think one of the good things about UFC is that you don't have to pay that much attention to follow it. Following boxing feels like a full time job sometimes!


:lol: Good point Gaz :good.


----------



## Wallet

I'm off on holiday.

See you in a week. :hi:


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I'm off on holiday.
> 
> See you in a week. :hi:


:hi: Enjoy.


----------



## DrMo

Just got a letter & a cheque from HRMC arty

£2601.11 :horse


----------



## SimonTemplar

DrMo said:


> Just got a letter & a cheque from HRMC arty
> 
> £2601.11 :horse


Fantastic!! Go buy something indulgent. I'd go for a rusty old car then regret it.


----------



## Grant

SimonTemplar said:


> Fantastic!! Go buy something indulgent. I'd go for a rusty old car then regret it.


There's about twelve paragraphs missing from your last post Mr T.

I can only assume it's an ommision that is internet caused.


----------



## DrMo

SimonTemplar said:


> Fantastic!! Go buy something indulgent. I'd go for a rusty old car then regret it.


I was considering a new set of golf clubs, or maybe have a weekend away somewhere. Rusty old car sounds good though, Ive always wanted a ford Capri :yep


----------



## SimonTemplar

Grant said:


> There's about twelve paragraphs missing from your last post Mr T.
> 
> I can only assume it's an ommision that is internet caused.


You're quite right, I'm not sure what happened.



DrMo said:


> I was considering a new set of golf clubs, or maybe have a weekend away somewhere. Rusty old car sounds good though, Ive always wanted a ford Capri :yep


That's a good shout. Free money is the best money when it comes to buying stuff that doesn't make much sense on paper. Ever since eBay arrived the whole rusty old car thing has been far too easy. I'd certainly buy something recreational.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> Fantastic!! Go buy something indulgent. I'd go for a rusty old car then regret it.


I keep looking at MK2 XR2's :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

DrMo said:


> I was considering a new set of golf clubs, or maybe have a weekend away somewhere. Rusty old car sounds good though, Ive always wanted a ford Capri :yep


If you're a Ford fan like the group 'Old School Fords Never Die' on Facebook, thye have some awesome pictures on there


----------



## Noonaldinho

Noonaldinho said:


> Oi Oi Choi!
> 
> Anyone here know how difficult it would be for me to make a website to promote my business? Nothing too flash just to put a few pictures and testimonials, contact details etc.
> 
> Or any reccomendations of how to go about doing it and costs involved


Nobody here offer any help or advice?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Nobody here offer any help or advice?


Nope.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Nope.


You've changed


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> I keep looking at MK2 XR2's :yep


I bought a '93 BMW Touring, an E30, just before Christmas, just to tinker with. Managed to sell it on at a profit, which protected me from the wrath of Mrs Templar.



Noonaldinho said:


> Nobody here offer any help or advice?


1&1 internet, seriously google them, I have done a few through them and it's a doddle and cheap (£2-odd a month).



Noonaldinho said:


> You've changed


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> I bought a '93 BMW Touring, an E30, just before Christmas, just to tinker with. Managed to sell it on at a profit, which protected me from the wrath of Mrs Templar.
> 
> 1&1 internet, seriously google them, I have done a few through them and it's a doddle and cheap (£2-odd a month).
> 
> :lol:


I would like to get a little project car but I have neither the time, knowlegde or the money required!

Thanks for the heads up on the website, will definatly look into that, do you know if you're able to add bus words into the coding that im told is important for me to get higher up google listings :think


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> I would like to get a little project car but I have neither the time, knowlegde or the money required!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the website, will definatly look into that, do you know if you're able to add bus words into the coding that im told is important for me to get higher up google listings :think


I know what you're saying. The car cost under a grand to buy, and I have a garage that at least kept me dry while retracing my steps if ever I got something wrong, but you're right.

I'm afraid I cheated and had a friend optimize the listing for me, he spent half an hour registering with things like Site Reference Newsletter, AddMe.com newsletter etc (who then send you lots of emails which I just set to go into the junk folder) and within an hour I was on the first page of google. But the mechanics of how he did it are, I'm afraid, lost on me. I just bought him beer.


----------



## Michael

Are boxrec going to list the Haye-Chisora fight as official or what? Surely they cant just conveniently ignore the fight's existence, even with the controversy with licensing and whatnot :conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> I know what you're saying. The car cost under a grand to buy, and I have a garage that at least kept me dry while retracing my steps if ever I got something wrong, but you're right.
> 
> I'm afraid I cheated and had a friend optimize the listing for me, he spent half an hour registering with things like Site Reference Newsletter, AddMe.com newsletter etc (who then send you lots of emails which I just set to go into the junk folder) and within an hour I was on the first page of google. But the mechanics of how he did it are, I'm afraid, lost on me. I just bought him beer.


Who is this man? I have a crate of Belguims finest waiting for this man :lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Is there anybody Polish/that speaks Polish on CHB?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Marvelous Marv said:


> Is there anybody Polish/that speaks Polish on CHB?


Not that I'm aware of, but on a similar note, I was working at Vax head office today and their whole staff seemed to be Polish!


----------



## Bryn

Marvelous Marv said:


> Is there anybody Polish/that speaks Polish on CHB?


 @SimonTemplar speaks around 7 or 8 different languages, I'm not sure if Polish is one of them though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anyone watching undercover boss?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Sportofkings said:


> Are boxrec going to list the Haye-Chisora fight as official or what? Surely they cant just conveniently ignore the fight's existence, even with the controversy with licensing and whatnot :conf


Your faith in human decency is touching but, I fear, misplaced on this occasion.



Noonaldinho said:


> Who is this man? I have a crate of Belguims finest waiting for this man :lol:


:lol: I have not seen Mark in a while - he went through a nasty divorce and dropped off the radar, he's a bit of a wheeler dealer - but I'll see if I can dig him up and ask. Not sure that he wants to be found, though, at the moment, sorry.



Bryn said:


> @SimonTemplar speaks around 7 or 8 different languages, I'm not sure if Polish is one of them though.


:lol: 'fraid not, Bryn, Russian is as close as I get, and that is not close enough to be of use, I'm afraid.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: 'fraid not, Bryn, Russian is as close as I get, and that is not close enough to be of use, I'm afraid.


I do an amazing Russian accent, just ask the Mrs (since you've been texting her relentlessly).

:hi: Morning all.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I do an amazing Russian accent, just ask the Mrs (since you've been texting her relentlessly).
> 
> :hi: Morning all.


Bryn, there is a developing groundswell of opinion suggesting that you actually live alone, in a small bedsit, doing pretend foreign accents into a mirror while texting friends pretending to be a girl. Care to shed any light on this, tovarisch?


----------



## SimonTemplar

:hi: good morning, by the way.


----------



## Flea Man

SimonTemplar said:


> Bryn, there is a developing groundswell of opinion suggesting that you actually live alone, in a small bedsit, doing pretend foreign accents into a mirror while texting friends pretending to be a girl. Care to shed any light on this, tovarisch?


:lol: Brynda.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Bryn, there is a developing groundswell of opinion suggesting that you actually live alone, in a small bedsit, doing pretend foreign accents into a mirror while texting friends pretending to be a girl. Care to shed any light on this, tovarisch?


Sadly, the last two points are bang on the money. :-(



Flea Man said:


> :lol: Brynda.


:lol: Fuck off.


----------



## Grant

Any of you lot do regular bench press lads?

After doing 3 x 8 for ages, I've been doing 5 sets of 5 for about 6-8 weeks now and then changed again on Friday to 10 x 10. OMFG.

My chest is still killing. It's a wicked session fair play.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Sadly, the last two points are bang on the money. :-(


Don't be sad, Bryn. These things are best out in the open, and we're all frends here.


----------



## Holmes

Grant said:


> Any of you lot do regular bench press lads?
> 
> After doing 3 x 8 for ages, I've been doing 5 sets of 5 for about 6-8 weeks now and then changed again on Friday to 10 x 10. OMFG.
> 
> My chest is still killing. It's a wicked session fair play.


I do 1x12,1x10,1x8

Benching 110 now and whilst my right hand lifts my left struggles. Weak wrist that clicks like a mouse (pc), falling off a motorbike at 13 did that and never been right since.

Have you any sted heads at your gym? Funny watching them lift beastly weight with upper-body and yet completely leave out legs.

Gonna hit the gym really hard from next month and buy a new bike payday. Ride on bike for 60-90mins a day and go to gym purely to lift weights. Need a holiday body because I was a fat cunt at my last holiday and it's shit breathing in around the pool. I was only fooling myself :lol:


----------



## Grant

Yeh, I was doing that for a while. 5 sets - 12,10,8,6,4 increasing the weight by 5kg every set.

Then like I said 5 sets of 5 at a similar weight to you, 112.5kg I think. I didnt have a clue where to pitch 10 x 10 so went at around 70kg, but that was a bit too light I think so will give it a whirl at 80kg on Thursday.

TBH, my gym is pretty good. It's a proper gym and you can see some are juicing but they're all pretty sound.

Edit - aye, I defo need to lose my belly too. But I haaaate cv with a passion. Think I'll play football next season.


----------



## Holmes

Grant said:


> Yeh, I was doing that for a while. 5 sets - 12,10,8,6,4 increasing the weight by 5kg every set.
> 
> Then like I said 5 sets of 5 at a similar weight to you, 112.5kg I think. I didnt have a clue where to pitch 10 x 10 so went at around 70kg, but that was a bit too light I think so will give it a whirl at 80kg on Thursday.
> 
> TBH, my gym is pretty good. It's a proper gym and you can see some are juicing but they're all pretty sound.
> 
> Edit - aye, I defo need to lose my belly too. But I haaaate cv with a passion. Think I'll play football next season.


I hate C.V work myself but this fat won't lose itself. Back and lower belly is where I carry it. I lie swimming but pools a dive, hate treadmills and running, bike is the way forward to me. Skin up before I go out and go for a ride. Come home and smoke spliff and drink water. Keeping the cookie jar away from me at night will be my greatest challenge. Might just have to cut down or even stop if I can't cut down on munches as its counterproductive :-(


----------



## Michael

Kiko Martinez is appearing on the undercard of a small hall show in Belfast on the 21st of this month, facing journeyman Dougie Curran. Interesting news, hope its a tune up for his fight with Frampton :bbb


----------



## Lazarus

Lads, any of you know a site I can grab a couple of £50 ticks for Haye-Chisora? There's £75's on a few other sites but I'm not too wealthy and left it really late. :lol:

If anyone knows, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

My Sky menus have all changed, what's going on? They look different.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> My Sky menus have all changed, what's going on? They look different.


They changed at the weekend. An 'upgrade' that has added nothing to the Sky+ recorder capacity. Well spotted, though, only took you two days, or does technology function more slowly up there?


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> They changed at the weekend. An 'upgrade' that has added nothing to the Sky+ recorder capacity. Well spotted, though, only took you two days, or does technology function more slowly up there?


I've not watched TV recently, I've been spending time in my study reading Wordsworth.

Also, "Up here"? Either geography isn't your strong point, or you're posting from your yacht on the Med again.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I've not watched TV recently, I've been spending time in my study reading Wordsworth.


I don't know what is more impressive - the fact that you have your own study, or that you read Wordsworth, and for days at a time. I am now visualizing Chez West as a variation on 221b Baker Street. Being obviously less highbrow, I am contenting myself with an autobiography, the story of the only Brit to win the Iron Cross during WWII.



Bryn said:


> Also, "Up here"? Either geography isn't your strong point, or you're posting from your yacht on the Med again.


That's a fair point, Bryn. I'm a Londoner, originally, I moved up to Derbyshire 4½ years ago, and for some reason I still think of maps as though I am in London. It's a mental block. Perhaps my subconscious is trying to persuade me that Wales is further away than it actually is? In any case, apologies for any implied negative, entirely unintentional.

And Yacht? Very droll, Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> I don't know what is more impressive - the fact that you have your own study, or that you read Wordsworth, and for days at a time. I am now visualizing Chez West as a variation on 221b Baker Street. Being obviously less highbrow, I am contenting myself with an autobiography, the story of the only Brit to win the Iron Cross during WWII.
> 
> That's a fair point, Bryn. I'm a Londoner, originally, I moved up to Derbyshire 4½ years ago, and for some reason I still think of maps as though I am in London. It's a mental block. Perhaps my subconscious is trying to persuade me that Wales is further away than it actually is? In any case, apologies for any implied negative, entirely unintentional.
> 
> And Yacht? Very droll, Bryn.


I live in a council house with no carpets.

Edit: Also, I needed to use Google to find out who Wordsworth was.


----------



## 084

Lazarus said:


> Lads, any of you know a site I can grab a couple of £50 ticks for Haye-Chisora? There's £75's on a few other sites but I'm not too wealthy and left it really late. :lol:
> 
> oknws,I'd appreciate it.


See events, they had 4 80's going half price, try them



Bryn said:


> My Sky menus have all changed, what's going on? They look different.


Mine has today as well


----------



## SimonTemplar

HTML:







Bryn said:


> I live in a council house with no carpets.
> 
> Edit: Also, I needed to use Google to find out who Wordsworth was.


I don't think that 221b had any carpets, either, just the occasional rug.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> I don't think that 221b had any carpets, either, just the occasional rug.


:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Dont know why its not uploading properly?? Probs cos im a mong.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hmmmmm :think


----------



## 084

:think

Something not right here


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mexican_LP said:


> :think
> 
> Something not right here


I smell a Rat


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> I smell a Rat


:yep


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> I smell a Rat


:yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Dont know why its not uploading properly?? Probs cos im a mong.


:good


----------



## Markyboy86

No rat, just me being the spaz that i am, dunno why it wont load proparly on this site for me but its fine on ESB. Weird. Cheers Brett.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> No rat, just me being the spaz that i am, dunno why it wont load proparly on this site for me but its fine on ESB. Weird. Cheers Brett.


You have to click the picture of film and do it that way, not just paste it into the message :good


----------



## Roe

:rofl at when he stops at the bus stop


----------



## Roe

:lol: I like the Die Hard one as well


----------



## Markyboy86

Roe said:


> :rofl at when he stops at the bus stop


He has the voice down pat, the engine noises he makes are class too :lol:

The shining one is good as well.:yep


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## Miguel2010

Maradona to Forest????


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

You have been banned for the following reason:
Promote your crappy website elsewhere.

Date the ban will be lifted: 07-21-2012, 03:00 AM

:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons

vBulletin Message
You have been banned for the following reason:
Promote your crappy website elsewhere.

Date the ban will be lifted: Never

:lol:


----------



## Holmes

Vano can you recommend anywhere to go after the Haye v Chisora fight for dome drinks? I'm in IG8 for hotel so was planning somewhere inbetween stadium and hotel. Don't mind elsewhere aslong as its not too far out way. Ideally a cab from club to hotel costing £30 or less.


----------



## JFT96

:lol: I got banned for promoting this too when I was doing nothing of the sort. I was only making sentences out of CHB with Ilesey!

Anyway, @Mexican_LP, you'll have to send me my pick again please mate on this, I've forgotten it


----------



## Vano-irons

Holmes said:


> Vano can you recommend anywhere to go after the Haye v Chisora fight for dome drinks? I'm in IG8 for hotel so was planning somewhere inbetween stadium and hotel. Don't mind elsewhere aslong as its not too far out way. Ideally a cab from club to hotel costing £30 or less.


Your a little bit out of the way there mate to be honest. I'll probably be heading to the casino in Stratford (attached to the Westfields) which is close to the ground, and should be about 20 quid in a cab. Alternatively, I'd you wanted to be nearer where your staying, Chigwell High Street is pretty good for bars, as is Romford town centre (we'll you'll pretty much be gaurenteed a lay, but it's a bit further out)


----------



## Bryn

@Grant & @Mexican_LP , I've bought my first ever pair of flip-flops after mocking the two of you for wearing them, I need to see what all the fuss is about. At the moment they're keeping the soles of my feet surprisingly warm, and the feeling of air around my toes gives me a sense of freedom. I feel at one with nature.


----------



## Holmes

Vano-irons said:


> Your a little bit out of the way there mate to be honest. I'll probably be heading to the casino in Stratford (attached to the Westfields) which is close to the ground, and should be about 20 quid in a cab. Alternatively, I'd you wanted to be nearer where your staying, Chigwell High Street is pretty good for bars, as is Romford town centre (we'll you'll pretty much be gaurenteed a lay, but it's a bit further out)


No probs mate. Hotel was £65 and usually £130 so I'm happy to shell out a few quid. I did moan to my mate that its out the way but such is life.

Chigwell or Romford look soundly situated on map but how's Redbridge? South Chingford? Woodford Green?

Romford sounds appealing as my best mate who worked there said it was a good laugh, plenty of totty and good atmosphere. I have a twin room and a missus that I'm happy with so not on the razzle as such 

Cheers for being an ear mate. Any advice on Midlands just ask


----------



## Holmes

Bryn you're stacking some v-paper. Get yourself down to the CHB Gambling Challenge thread. Your input would be most welcome :good


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Bryn your stacking some v-paper. Get yourself down to the CHB Gambling Challenge thread. Your input would be most welcome :good


I did have over 11k, but I've thrown 5k on Haye. :smoke


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I did have over 11k, but I've thrown 5k on Haye. :smoke


I know mate, I checked the bets.

6666 you'll get back which leaves you on 13407 once bets are settled.

''Ambu-la-mance'' ''fuckin' a.c.cobra''


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Maradona to Forest????


I personally think Keane is a good shout. Ex-Forest player, has got team to prem before and is available. Maradona is a lavish appointment that is destined to ant-climax.

Been a long time coming them being bought. A *MASSIVE* club just like Leeds that just needs a steady hand and a few quid. Talk of them or QPR being amongst the elite in years to come in short thinking. FFP won't allow it, commonly (by United fans) it is mis-interpreted in it's regs. Teams like Everton will be the ones that really struggle and that's why it's faulted. A struggling club should be allowed to be bought out and built back up. Looking out for the giants of the game will make the minnows and sleeping giants struggle. Still, go and read skysports.com and the mis-informed loons bark up the wrong tree.


----------



## Vano-irons

Holmes said:


> No probs mate. Hotel was £65 and usually £130 so I'm happy to shell out a few quid. I did moan to my mate that its out the way but such is life.
> 
> Chigwell or Romford look soundly situated on map but how's Redbridge? South Chingford? Woodford Green?
> 
> Romford sounds appealing as my best mate who worked there said it was a good laugh, plenty of totty and good atmosphere. I have a twin room and a missus that I'm happy with so not on the razzle as such
> 
> Cheers for being an ear mate. Any advice on Midlands just ask


No worries pal.

I've not really drank around chingford and WG to be honest, so I've not got too much advice for you unfortunately. For a drink before hand, check out my thread I've just started to give u some ideas


----------



## DrMo

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You have been banned for the following reason:
> Promote your crappy website elsewhere.
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 07-21-2012, 03:00 AM
> 
> :rofl


Same here, 1st time Ive ever been banned from ESB. They let racist trolls run riot & I get banned for typing CHB :-(


----------



## Vano-irons

I'm gonna create a new account now and troll the fuck out of that shithole. I've never been banned before, but get a perm ban for typing CHB


----------



## DrMo

Vano-irons said:


> I'm gonna create a new account now and troll the fuck out of that shithole. I've never been banned before, but get a perm ban for typing CHB


How do you do that? Ive got another email account I can use but dont know how to get back on there?


----------



## Bryn

DrMo said:


> How do you do that? Ive got another email account I can use but dont know how to get back on there?


Clear your browser cookies first, just the ones from 'eastsideboxing.com', then register again. You don't need to use a real e-mail address as they don't use e-mail verification, hence why Bryn IV and Bryn V are registered to '[email protected]' and the @scrappylinks inspired '[email protected]'


----------



## Vano-irons

DrMo said:


> How do you do that? Ive got another email account I can use but dont know how to get back on there?


I'll create a new account and use a different computer. I'm not planning on staying long anyway :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


> Clear your browser cookies first, just the ones from 'eastsideboxing.com', then register again. You don't need to use a real e-mail address as they don't use e-mail verification, hence why Bryn IV and Bryn V are registered to '[email protected]' and the @scrappylinks inspired '[email protected]'


:rofl that's brilliant


----------



## Michael

Must be Freddy's time of the month lads, unlucky you had to get banned. Just shows you how unjust some of the banning's are over there though :conf


----------



## DrMo

Bryn said:


> Clear your browser cookies first, just the ones from 'eastsideboxing.com', then register again. You don't need to use a real e-mail address as they don't use e-mail verification, hence why Bryn IV and Bryn V are registered to '[email protected]' and the @scrappylinks inspired '[email protected]'


Cheers Bryn I. I might have made a mistake with my new choice of username, seems a bit obvious but hopefully they wont ban me.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> @Grant & @Mexican_LP , I've bought my first ever pair of flip-flops after mocking the two of you for wearing them, I need to see what all the fuss is about. At the moment they're keeping the soles of my feet surprisingly warm, and the feeling of air around my toes gives me a sense of freedom. I feel at one with nature.


Haha, flip flops are the way forward.

What one's did ya get. Be sure not to cross the line into sandels.


----------



## Bryn

DrMo said:


> Cheers Bryn I. I might have made a mistake with my new choice of username, seems a bit obvious but hopefully they wont ban me.


You can't get anymore obvious than my choices, so you should be OK. Just steer clear of the Choi. :good



Grant said:


> Haha, flip flops are the way forward.
> 
> What one's did ya get. Be sure not to cross the line into sandels.


I didn't go all out, as I wanted to see if I liked them first, so I went with some £4 ones from Primark. Swish, I know.


----------



## DrMo

Bryn said:


> You can't get anymore obvious than my choices, so you should be OK. Just steer clear of the Choi. :good


I'm in, just waiting for the account to be activated. I thought it would be difficult to get back on there after being banned, no wonder there are so many troll/alts (although I'm now one of them :-( )


----------



## Vano-irons

I couldn't give a shit if they ban me again. I uploaded my Donaire article on the general - 'is he blowing his chance at greatness' - and the first 7 replies were saying something like 'well, it's Arum who decides who he fights, how is he suppose to be great?' Funny thing was, my article was about Nonito falling in love with his power. Illiterate cocks


----------



## Indigo Pab

I haven't a Scooby how my alt account is still going, but hey ho I'll still use it to spy on that place while I have it.

If you avoid the stickied threads it'll be hard to get banned while posting in the Brit(unless it's in threads that are obviously irrelevant from the title like the one you dudes got banned for posting in). They don't care much about the quality of posting/trolling on their main forum, much less a sub-forum that is probably the 3rd busiest on the site.


----------



## Michael

Wonder are team slick and black still going strong over on the general?:think


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I didn't go all out, as I wanted to see if I liked them first, so I went with some £4 ones from Primark. Swish, I know.


Bryn, that's £2 a foot. You don't want to be putting anything on your feet at that price level. At least this makes it more likely that you will see the light and decide that flip flops are for girls and children.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Bryn, that's £2 a foot. You don't want to be putting anything on your feet at that price level. At least this makes it more likely that you will see the light and decide that flip flops are for girls and children.


What is your footwear of choice on a summers day, Simon? I would imagine you're a socks and sandals type guy.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> What is your footwear of choice on a summers day, Simon? I would imagine you're a socks and sandals type guy.


Socks and sandals? I lived a year in Germany, home of the sock and sandal combo, and then a fair amount of time in various government-funded research sites, and that is a second home to socks and sandals, that was plenty to persuade me that it is not a good look. Summer footwear is a bit of a conundrum, but all I know for sure is that flip flops are not on my menu. Even at £2 a foot. How are you finding them? I mean, now that you have presumably grown used to your new-found sense of freedom? That is all about the novelty, but I suspect that deep down you know that flip flops do not a major role in your long term future play.


----------



## Grant

SimonTemplar said:


> Socks and sandals? I lived a year in Germany, home of the sock and sandal combo, and then a fair amount of time in various government-funded research sites, and that is a second home to socks and sandals, that was plenty to persuade me that it is not a good look. Summer footwear is a bit of a conundrum, but all I know for sure is that flip flops are not on my menu. Even at £2 a foot. How are you finding them? I mean, now that you have presumably grown used to your new-found sense of freedom? That is all about the novelty, but I suspect that deep down you know that flip flops do not a major role in your long term future play.


Severe case of point avoidal there.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Socks and sandals? I lived a year in Germany, home of the sock and sandal combo, and then a fair amount of time in various government-funded research sites, and that is a second home to socks and sandals, that was plenty to persuade me that it is not a good look. Summer footwear is a bit of a conundrum, but all I know for sure is that flip flops are not on my menu. Even at £2 a foot. How are you finding them? I mean, now that you have presumably grown used to your new-found sense of freedom? That is all about the novelty, but I suspect that deep down you know that flip flops do not a major role in your long term future play.


I like them, although I'm not fussed on the way they look, they're certainly not high up on the aesthetics chart for footwear, if such a thing exists. My main problem with the shorts and flip-flops combo, which I intend to don, is that I have very pasty legs (due to an aversion to sunshine) and crooked/webbed toes (due to being Welsh).


----------



## SimonTemplar

Grant said:


> Severe case of point avoidal there.


I was overcome with anti-flip flop passion.



Bryn said:


> I like them, although I'm not fussed on the way they look, they're certainly not high up on the aesthetics chart for footwear, if such a thing exists. My main problem with the shorts and flip-flops combo, which I intend to don, is that I have very pasty legs (due to an aversion to sunshine) and crooked/webbed toes (due to being Welsh).


That's quite a picture you're painting, recently. You live in an uncarpeted council house, you text friends pretending to be a girl, you spend your free time practising foreign accents to a mirror, and now you have pasty legs and 'crooked/webbed' toes. That's quite an eyecatching list, before we even start in on the flip flops.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> I was overcome with anti-flip flop passion.
> 
> That's quite a picture you're painting, recently. You live in an uncarpeted council house, you text friends pretending to be a girl, you spend your free time practising foreign accents to a mirror, and now you have pasty legs and 'crooked/webbed' toes. That's quite an eyecatching list, before we even start in on the flip flops.


Are you related to TroutMask? Your last post reminds me of his systematic character assassination of our very own Flea Man.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Are you related to TroutMask? Your last post reminds me of his systematic character assassination of our very own Flea Man.


:lol: no, I am not (at least, I presume not, I don't actually know who he is). There is one important difference, here: I am simply repeating stuff that you yourself have said over the past 48 hours.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: no, I am not (at least, I presume not, I don't actually know who he is). There is one important difference, here: I am simply repeating stuff that you yourself have said over the past 48 hours.


That's all that TroutMask did, repeat certain things that Flea Man posted and used them against him in a sick and vicous campaign of hate, much the same as you're doing.

I'm seriously considering returning my half of the BFF pendant. :-(


----------



## GazOC

Flip flops are for ******* in my considered opinion.


----------



## Ilesey

Bryn, Gaz, how the devil are you?


----------



## GazOC

Alright fella!!! Glad you could make it!!:happy


----------



## Bryn

Ilesey said:


> Bryn, Gaz, how the devil are you?


Hello. :hi:


----------



## Batkilt

Looks like my ticket for Burns/Mitchell has arrived. Only been to a handful of live cards but still really excited about this one despite it being yonks away.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bryn said:


> Clear your browser cookies first, just the ones from 'eastsideboxing.com', then register again. You don't need to use a real e-mail address as they don't use e-mail verification, hence why Bryn IV and Bryn V are registered to '[email protected]' and the @scrappylinks inspired '[email protected]'


:rofl


----------



## Holmes

Love the Paxman style of interviewing the journalist. Tore the tosser to shreds and he's guilty of rehashing an article of rumours.

Same guy said Aguero would flop btw, said he was a hype job who wouldn't score more than a dozen goals IIRC.


----------



## Libertarian

Any DIY'ers on here?

I've got a couple of weeks off and I've got a taste for it, given that I've just ripped up some crappy patching on my driveway that the previous owners left.... I've done a good job according to the bloke who lives opposite, who works for a company that hires out tarmac plant and shit.

I was toying with ripping out my bathroom suite and going for a brand new look, but to be honest the suite is alright, it's just the liner on the floor that looks naff and also the wall tiles. My mum has loads left over from her bathroom because the firm who I bought the tiles off had loads spare so said she could have them, I like them so might get to it.

Priced up the bathroom and with getting someone to do it and all the graft it'd cost nearly three grand. This way, it'll cost me less than £100 for grout, adhesive and other shit, plus a new shower screen. Sorted!

Flogged a couple of bits of jewellery that I was left yonks ago, small chains, a couple of half sovs, got £300 :yikes

Got loads of other junk so me and my grandad are doing a car boot on Sunday, yonks since I went but the one cousin I do talk to made nearly a ton last time she went....


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> Any DIY'ers on here?
> 
> I've got a couple of weeks off and I've got a taste for it, given that I've just ripped up some crappy patching on my driveway that the previous owners left.... I've done a good job according to the bloke who lives opposite, who works for a company that hires out tarmac plant and shit.
> 
> I was toying with ripping out my bathroom suite and going for a brand new look, but to be honest the suite is alright, it's just the liner on the floor that looks naff and also the wall tiles. My mum has loads left over from her bathroom because the firm who I bought the tiles off had loads spare so said she could have them, I like them so might get to it.
> 
> Priced up the bathroom and with getting someone to do it and all the graft it'd cost nearly three grand. This way, it'll cost me less than £100 for grout, adhesive and other shit, plus a new shower screen. Sorted!
> 
> Flogged a couple of bits of jewellery that I was left yonks ago, small chains, a couple of half sovs, got £300 :yikes
> 
> Got loads of other junk so me and my grandad are doing a car boot on Sunday, yonks since I went but the one cousin I do talk to made nearly a ton last time she went....


Can't believe you didn't ask me about the Gold. Never, ever sell without knowing weight. www.lois-jewellery.com class company.

Regarding car boots. Enjoy opening up whilst the cunts climb in your car and trawl through the stuff as you open stall. Other than that its sound. We raised just over 140 selling baby stuff, DVDs, CDs, fishing rod etc. Gotta be right.

D.I.Y is sound mate, just remember to start off a straight with your tiles and work your cuts out. Spacers do the work for you. Glad to hear your busy anyway, jobs won't do themselves


----------



## Bryn

You do love making money, Luke. Like, really love it.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> You do love making money, Luke. Like, really love it.


He's a Yorkshire-man. What else is to be expected? Beeston and Icemax would have a field day with coupons :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> He's a Yorkshire-man. What else is to be expected? Beeston and Icemax would have a field day with coupons :lol:


:lol: :deal


----------



## Libertarian

Holmes said:


> Can't believe you didn't ask me about the Gold. Never, ever sell without knowing weight. www.lois-jewellery.com class company.
> 
> Regarding car boots. Enjoy opening up whilst the cunts climb in your car and trawl through the stuff as you open stall. Other than that its sound. We raised just over 140 selling baby stuff, DVDs, CDs, fishing rod etc. Gotta be right.
> 
> D.I.Y is sound mate, just remember to start off a straight with your tiles and work your cuts out. Spacers do the work for you. Glad to hear your busy anyway, jobs won't do themselves


To be honest it was a spur of the moment thing to flog the gold, I was just having a sort out and decided to get shot of it.

£140 is good for a morning's work I think, plus it clears your house of shit that you don't need.



Bryn said:


> You do love making money, Luke. Like, really love it.


Haha... I've got grand ideas so need to make a few quid.

One of the main ones is that my mum can retire at 60 rather than working at 65, if I can make enough to do it, or at least so she only has to work part time from then on that'd be great. She's worked hard enough, for enough cunts, and deserves to chill in her middle/old age. Nine years to try and get it done.

I'm actually quite good at spending money too, I like to do what I want, so don't mind putting in the graft to make sure it happens.



Holmes said:


> He's a Yorkshire-man. What else is to be expected? Beeston and Icemax would have a field day with coupons :lol:


Piss off :lol:


----------



## 084

@Grant @Bryn

spot on Bryn, you won't regret them:yep i'd wear them all year if weather is nice enough
@JFT96 Noonan has sent you your pick :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> That's all that TroutMask did, repeat certain things that Flea Man posted and used them against him in a sick and vicous campaign of hate, much the same as you're doing.
> 
> I'm seriously considering returning my half of the BFF pendant. :-(


Bryn you are, on occasion, a delicate soul, but we most of us have moments of that, so permit me to say now in open forum: you're a wonderful man and I love you dearly. My half of the pendant is still clutched tight to my chest, I hope that the same can be said of yours.

Now I must away, the school run beckons.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Bryn you are, on occasion, a delicate soul, but we most of us have moments of that, so permit me to say now in open forum: you're a wonderful man and I love you dearly. My half of the pendant is still clutched tight to my chest, I hope that the same can be said of yours.
> 
> Now I must away, the school run beckons.


At risk of harming my hard-man image, I love you too, and I don't care who knows. I just want to shout it from on top of a mountain, but I don't have a mountain. I have a mouse and a keyboard.

I report the news. That's what I do, and today's top story in Bryn West's world, read something like this:

I love Simon Templar.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> At risk of harming my hard-man image, I love you too, and I don't care who knows. I just want to shout it from on top of a mountain, but I don't have a mountain. I have a mouse and a keyboard.
> 
> I report the news. That's what I do, and today's top story in Bryn West's world, read something like this:
> 
> I love Simon Templar.


Bryn, words fail me.


----------



## Vano-irons

:hi: afternoon choi

Anyone wonna ask boxing slut why he perma banned me from that shithole before I start trolling it?


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


> At risk of harming my hard-man image, I love you too, and I don't care who knows. I just want to shout it from on top of a mountain, but I don't have a mountain. I have a mouse and a keyboard.
> 
> I report the news. That's what I do, and today's top story in Bryn West's world, read something like this:
> 
> I love Simon Templar.


:lol: get a grip man!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> :hi: afternoon choi
> 
> Anyone wonna ask boxing slut why he perma banned me from that shithole before I start trolling it?


I have asked on their Facebook page twice and once direct through the link on their site , no response from any.


----------



## Holmes

Can safely say this next card will be my last FW card. Sick of pullouts and bad undercards. Unless he chucks a super6 cast together again I'm done. £75 is scandalous for the card I will see. Only Haye being ko'd makes it worth it.


----------



## Vano-irons

Noonaldinho said:


> I have asked on their Facebook page twice and once direct through the link on their site , no response from any.


Now there's a surprise :lol:



Holmes said:


> Can safely say this next card will be my last FW card. Sick of pullouts and bad undercards. Unless he chucks a super6 cast together again I'm done. £75 is scandalous for the card I will see. Only Haye being ko'd makes it worth it.


:deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Did anyone notice that the website had most people online ever today at 4:30! Should be pushing the Twitter this week, biggest fight of the year for casuals :deal


----------



## dkos

Michael Buffer was just in the BoxNation studio and gave a great interview. Said that Duran-Barkley and Bowe-Holyfield I + II are the best fights he has worked on :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

dkos said:


> Michael Buffer was just in the BoxNation studio and gave a great interview. Said that Duran-Barkley and Bowe-Holyfield I + II are the best fights he has worked on :yep


And Must not get the names wrong remember Darren Baker....

Also look at Jims socks :rofl


----------



## dkos

Noonaldinho said:


> And Mus'nt get the names wrong remember Darren Baker....
> 
> Also look at Jims socks :rofl


Yeah, I thought exactly the same thing :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn


----------



## Roe

"Death Cab for Jewie" :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn


Genocide isn't a laughing matter, Brett.


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## Guest

John Terry found not guilty. complete joke that a case with a maximum pentalty of £2,500 has gone to court for 5 days.


----------



## Roe

Such a waste of time. I'm glad he's been found not guilty though. I think it's all been a load of bollocks. I'm not condoning racism at all and if the FA wanted to fine or ban him then they should've done that ages ago. 

Personally, I don't see that saying "you fucking black cunt" to someone on a football pitch, especially with the heat of the argument, is anywhere near as 'racially abusive' as the prosecution, the media and many fans have tried to portray it.

To me, it's absolutely no different to someone calling Peter Crouch a "fucking lanky cunt" or someone like Dave Kitson a ginger one.


----------



## GazOC

Poor decision but fuck all they could do when its one mans word against anothers. Not sure about how "not guilty" Terry is but reasonable doubt is there, probably would have got a "not proven" verdict in Scotland.


----------



## icemax

Holmes said:


> He's a Yorkshire-man. What else is to be expected? Beeston and Icemax would have a field day with coupons :lol:





Bryn said:


> :lol: :deal


:-( ..... i've never clipped or handed over a coupon in my life. Its also completely untrue that I dropped a pound coin once, bent down to pick it up and it hit me on the back of the head.....like I'd drop a pound coin :fire


----------



## icemax

Dinamita said:


> One of the main ones is that my mum can retire at 60 rather than working at 65, if I can make enough to do it,


You genuinely are a good lad, I mean that


----------



## icemax

dkos said:


> Michael Buffer was just in the BoxNation studio and gave a great interview. Said that Duran-Barkley and Bowe-Holyfield I + II are the best fights he has worked on :yep


If the bloke has any more facelifts he's going to look like a Chinaman with a cock on his forehead


----------



## icemax

Bryn said:


> Genocide isn't a laughing matter, Brett.


Absolutely, its a serious business that needs working at


----------



## Libertarian

icemax said:


> :-( ..... i've never clipped or handed over a coupon in my life. Its also completely untrue that I dropped a pound coin once, bent down to pick it up and it hit me on the back of the head.....like I'd drop a pound coin :fire


I heard that you were once arrested for breaking into a twenty....


----------



## Michael

Dinamita said:


> I heard that you were once arrested for breaking into a twenty....


:lol:

Im guessing that Yorkshire people are the English equivalent of cavan people, so mean that they would peal an orange:yep


----------



## icemax

Dinamita said:


> I heard that you were once arrested for breaking into a twenty....


Its a crime against humanity mate


----------



## Miguel2010

People up north are well sounder.....Ive worked all round the country and us northerners are more likely to get a round in than them southern shandy lager top drinkers....Round dodging gays!


----------



## Miguel2010

Also lads, Garys place is down???

Anyone know anything???

Maybe hes just sorting something for tmorrow???

Edit....Its back online


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> I heard that you were once arrested for breaking into a twenty....


Anf that he needs a map to the bar


----------



## Markyboy86

@Mexican_LP 4 Days in and not even missed it yet, i laugh in the face of your pessimism! Not had a good drink yet so that will be the acid test i suppose :think


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> @Mexican_LP 4 Days in and not even missed it yet, i laugh in the face of your pessimism! Not had a good drink yet so that will be the acid test i suppose :think


Heroin? :think


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> Heroin? :think


Na shagging sheep.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Na shagging sheep.


:lol: Nice one.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Morning lads. :hi:

What are your plans for today? Anyone got that big fight feeling? I've not got it, I was so excited about this fight but my interest has definitely waned as we've gotten closer.


----------



## Holmes

Morning,

I dunno Bryn, its not really bothering me now but it will when the show starts. Definitely looking for them to go to war, I just hope they do.


Checking in with LP and Vano. I'll be about later so see you then.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Morning,
> 
> I dunno Bryn, its not really bothering me now but it will when the show starts. Definitely looking for them to go to war, I just hope they do.
> 
> Checking in with LP and Vano. I'll be about later so see you then.


Have a good time mate. :good

Must admit, when I saw all the seating set up and the ring being constructed and all last night I got that big fight feeling for a second. Hopefully it's a quality right, if Haye sticks to his usual HW tactics then it'll put the casuals off, not even like the undercard can save this one. Saying that, I'm sure Haye will be happy to meet Del head to head, he's only really been negative against bigger guys.


----------



## dkos

Rumours that Maloney will be going over to BoxNation. 

If it happens, a good move for both parties? :think


----------



## Libertarian

Allegedly was on TalkShite yesterday hinting that an announcement of some sort will be made in respect of Price, so it might be a blanket deal for Maloney's entire stable.

I suppose Price has to be commended for sticking by Frank but I can't help but think he'd have been better signing with Fast Eddie.

Fury has stolen a pretty big march on him in terms of development and also publicity.... I worry that going onto Boxnation will limit the quality of opponent they can get for him, and the publicity he can get.


----------



## Miguel2010

He was on Talksport this morning, dont call it talkshite....Cos you were listening so your listening to shite eh.


----------



## Libertarian

Most of the content of the shows is just guff.

Come on LEEDS.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> @Mexican_LP 4 Days in and not even missed it yet, i laugh in the face of your pessimism! Not had a good drink yet so that will be the acid test i suppose :think


been trying to think what the fuck your on about haha, now i remember lol, fair play mate, keep it up.


----------



## Bryn

Mexican_LP said:


> been trying to think what the fuck your on about haha, now i remember lol, fair play mate, keep it up.


I thought you were at the fight?


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> I thought you were at the fight?


na mate, was thinking about it but football grounds are shit for fights.


----------



## Bryn

Mexican_LP said:


> na mate, was thinking about it but football grounds are shit for fights.


I just posted in the RBR that it looks a shite view. Good choice. :good


----------



## Markyboy86

Mexican_LP said:


> na mate, was thinking about it but football grounds are shit for fights.


Had 10 cans and still no temptation! What was that pic on fb all about last night? Were you channeling your inner Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Had 10 cans and still no temptation! What was that pic on fb all about last night? Were you channeling your inner Bryn?


:lol: I need ti see this.


----------



## Markyboy86

@Bryn

Im sure he wont mind me posting this










Slipknot or some crazy band like that.


----------



## Bryn

Is that your wrist @Mexican_LP !? That looks nasty.

Self-harming ain't the answer mate, take it from a man that knows. :-(


----------



## Markyboy86

@Bryn knows :smug


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## 084

u wouldnt catch me dead wearing shit jans like that @Bryn @Markyboy86 :yep

My mates work mat fell off is bike, couldn't write back marky bcause i lost my phone haha, im gutted


----------



## Bryn

David Haye is the most electrifying man in sports entertainment. I hope the Vitali fight gets made and he sparks that arm punching robot.


----------



## 1971791

Hey everyone, I finally joined this forum.


----------



## Bryn

1971791 said:


> Hey everyone, I finally joined this forum.


:hi: Hiya mate, how's the Spanish?


----------



## Libertarian

I was just about to have a look at Amir Khan's twitter... turns out I'm blocked.

All I said was that he lost the Lamont fight because of his pushing and wasn't ripped off.

My wall of shame....

Frank Warren
Amir Khan
Joey Barton

All blocking me.

:-(


----------



## Bryn

Dinamita said:


> I was just about to have a look at Amir Khan's twitter... turns out I'm blocked.
> 
> All I said was that he lost the Lamont fight because of his pushing and wasn't ripped off.
> 
> My wall of shame....
> 
> Frank Warren
> Amir Khan
> Joey Barton
> 
> All blocking me.
> 
> :-(


It's like a who's-who list of arseholes.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## dkos

Sky going through their boxing schedule up until the end of August last night was depressing. I know it's the 'off-season' for boxing, but it was basically: 

Ringside
Ringside
Ringside
Ringside
Ringside
Ringside 

:-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Check Dave darts with Froch' missus, big pimpin :yep :rofl


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I just posted in the RBR that it looks a shite view. Good choice. :good


View was surprisingly good. The £50 tickets would have been a bit ropey but mine were fine even if expensive.

Haye was awesome.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> View was surprisingly good. The £50 tickets would have been a bit ropey but mine were fine even if expensive.
> 
> Haye was awesome.


Ah, nice one. You had the £75 ones then?


----------



## James Figg

Anyone know what the singer who was booed all throughout his performance at Upton Park is called? 

It was the rapper.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Ah, nice one. You had the £75 ones then?


Yeah mate. View was good to be fair. Best seats in the house as the closer/more expensive tickets weren't covered by the roof 

Here's a song for the guys with £100+ tickets.


----------



## James Figg

Holmes said:


> Yeah mate. View was good to be fair. Best seats in the house as the closer/more expensive tickets weren't covered by the roof
> 
> Here's a song for the guys with £100+ tickets.


Yep, it was hilarious watching them get soaked and the rain ponchos being thrown out!

Also, did anyone else see that single-leg amputee hop out of the rain by the East Stand??? One of the funniest things I've ever seen (he was loving it) and he got a big cheer from everyone on our side of the ground!


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Markyboy86

Haye never even knew who Manuel Charr was!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vano-irons

Markyboy86 said:


> Haye never even knew who Manuel Charr was!:lol::lol::lol:


:lol:

in all fairness, i never knew who he was either


----------



## Wickio




----------



## Bajingo

Wickio said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Libertarian

Just been reading some of the threads on ESB, the general forum.

kingkhan2011 and King Khan are fucking hilarious. 

The less said about Go Getta the better. Something isn't right with that lad.


----------



## Lilo

Just arrived home from Hong Kong. Leeds is depressing  Mainly because I'd rather be in the North East with my pals than stuck in the house with my Mam! (Joke its really good to see the family after a year)

Managed to avoid the results of both fights and watched them 'live' - very happy with David Haye, completely shocked by Khan (although I really shouldn't be).


----------



## dkos

Dinamita said:


> Just been reading some of the threads on ESB, the general forum.
> 
> kingkhan2011 and King Khan are fucking hilarious.
> 
> The less said about Go Getta the better. Something isn't right with that lad.


Isn't Go Getta the alias of Darni? (I think that was his name).

Weird thing is that he used to be one of the more tolerable nuthuggers on ESB.


----------



## Lilo

Dinamita said:


> Just been reading some of the threads on ESB, the general forum.
> 
> kingkhan2011 and King Khan are fucking hilarious.
> 
> The less said about Go Getta the better. Something isn't right with that lad.


Did you see @shaunster101 's thread about Klitschko's leaving K2? Absolute comedy gold:

He basically starts it with a monster pisstake of K2 and King Khan replys with a highlight about half way through Shaunster's troll post and says:

"stopped reading here" :lol: muppet


----------



## Bajingo

Go Getta is Darni :lol:


----------



## Libertarian

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=417920&page=3

:rofl


----------



## Mandanda

The guys is pure comedy :lol:. Car crash threads..


----------



## dkos

@Dinamita

Nice subtle thread you made there :lol:


----------



## Twelvey

dkos said:


> @Dinamita
> 
> Nice subtle thread you made there :lol:


It's rather slick I think. ESB has gone to the dogs :deal


----------



## Vano-irons

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418109

This Vano-Truth-Irons is a good poster


----------



## Vano-irons

Mandanda said:


> The guys is pure comedy :lol:. Car crash threads..


:lol: is that Joey Greco from Cheaters?


----------



## Back to Bill

Its a sad day today, Gumbo is dead. :-(


----------



## anklespanker756

You lot are fuckin killing me.. lol


----------



## Indigo Pab

Vano-irons said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418109
> 
> This Vano-Truth-Irons is a good poster


:lol: We keep getting so much flak from the ESB mods because of this stuff(and I mean the good one; RDJ), no point in trying to stop you gents, I just hope the dude knows that I do not endorse such behaviour.

It is essentially the equivalent of a lot of the forum raids I partook in while on ESB, so I have no right to tell anybody to cease such antics.:yep


----------



## anklespanker756

Fuck ESB. lol


----------



## Mandanda

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: is that Joey Greco from Cheaters?


:lol: Yes mate, The legend that is Joey Greco :yep.


----------



## Mandanda

Great now Duffy's signing up :rofl..


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mandanda said:


> Great now Duffy's signing up :rofl..


I shall monitor this _very_ closely.:****


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Oh ffs I tried to link to Vano's Khan article but it won't work, bastards!


----------



## Back to Bill

Anyone want to have a wager on his first thread being about David Haye? :hey


----------



## Libertarian

Just ban the cunt.


----------



## Vano-irons

Pabby said:


> :lol: We keep getting so much flak from the ESB mods because of this stuff(and I mean the good one; RDJ), no point in trying to stop you gents, I just hope the dude knows that I do not endorse such behaviour.
> 
> It is essentially the equivalent of a lot of the forum raids I partook in while on ESB, so I have no right to tell anybody to cease such antics.:yep


:lol: yeah I'm not trying to give you Mods a bad now. Just pissing off those ******* over there.



Mandanda said:


> :lol: Yes mate, The legend that is Joey Greco :yep.


A leader of men :good


----------



## Back to Bill

Dinamita said:


> Just ban the cunt.


:lol: The quickest banning in history and without even making a post?

I think that's a great idea, mod's get it done. :lol:


----------



## Mandanda

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: yeah I'm not trying to give you Mods a bad now. Just pissing off those ******* over there.
> 
> A leader of men :good


:lol::lol: This!.


----------



## Libertarian

Bill said:


> :lol: The quickest banning in history and without even making a post?
> 
> I think that's a great idea, mod's get it done. :lol:


There's enough Haye fans on here already.

Don't want no flamers on CHB.


----------



## Wickio

Unknown Poster said:


> Oh ffs I tried to link to Vano's Khan article but it won't work, bastards!


Use TinyURL and link from there. No stopping that!


----------



## Vano-irons

Anyone know why I've been banned from ESB again?


----------



## Wickio

Vano-irons said:


> Anyone know why I've been banned from ESB again?


I just got perma-banned as well. Just for one post asking if anyone had heard of CHB. :lol:

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Vano-irons

It's ok, I have another alias on the way. CHB Irons :lol:


----------



## Wickio

Vano-irons said:


> It's ok, I have another alias on the way. CHB Irons :lol:


I love how subtle the alias is.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bubbler Ranx just got a life ban too :fire


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> Bubbler Ranx just got a life ban too :fire


Rest in peach, Ranx.

I pray to god this site's traffic picks up. ESB is the biggest shit hole I've ever had the displeasure of being involved in.


----------



## Vano-irons

Wickio said:


> Rest in peach, Ranx.
> 
> I pray to god this site's traffic picks up. ESB is the biggest shit hole I've ever had the displeasure of being involved in.


That should be on CHB's main page :lol: in Latin of course


----------



## Wickio

Vano-irons said:


> That should be on CHB's main page :lol: in Latin of course


I work on commission. :yep

If only Buncey could have gotten the Boxnation crew to record Michael Buffer slating ESB.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> That should be on CHB's main page :lol: in Latin of course


Requiem in persici, Ranx.

Ego ora ad deo hoc situs negotiatio tollit. ESB est maxima stercore foramen ego semper displicere quod involvit adipiscing

Thanks Google


----------



## Vano-irons

Noonaldinho said:


> Requiem in persici, Ranx.
> 
> Ego ora ad deo hoc situs negotiatio tollit. ESB est maxima stercore foramen ego semper displicere quod involvit adipiscing
> 
> Thanks Google


:lol: brilliant


----------



## anklespanker756

You have been banned for the following reason:
Get Lost. Promote your crappy website elsewhere.

Date the ban will be lifted: Never


im sure a few of you guys have this too...


----------



## Michael

Who's MR E over on eastside? Hes just going around constantly making threads with the title 'checkhookboxingdotcom':lol:


----------



## Slip

How's it going, fellas?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody contacted Slip as he's now back on ESB


----------



## Noonaldinho

Slip said:


> How's it going, fellas?


:hi:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

^lol


----------



## Michael

Slip said:


> How's it going, fellas?


Welcome :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Unknown Poster said:


> ^lol


Was just having a perusal at ESB and noticed he had been in the old Choi, how weird!!


----------



## Back to Bill

I refuse to believe its slip until I see his patented avatar. :yep


----------



## Vano-irons

Slip said:


> How's it going, fellas?


:happy


----------



## Wallet

Bill said:


> I refuse to believe its slip until I see his patented avatar. :yep


The Chad Dawson one which hastily disappeared after he lost to Pascal? :smug


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> The Chad Dawson one which hastily disappeared after he lost to Pascal? :smug


:lol: I don't remember that one, mind you I can't blame the man for wanting rid, he's an unlikable chap is that Mr Dawson.


----------



## Back to Bill

Sportofkings said:


> Who's MR E over on eastside? Hes just going around constantly making threads with the title 'checkhookboxingdotcom':lol:


No idea but he's felt the wrath of RDJ, all of them deleted with a simple ''fuck off'' as the reason.


----------



## Slip

Wallet said:


> The Chad Dawson one which hastily disappeared after he lost to Pascal? :smug


That memory of the Inspector is as good as ever, lol!


----------



## Ilesey

Varo-truth-iron :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Slip said:


> That memory of the Inspector is as good as ever, lol!


You wouldn't have me any other way. :hi:


----------



## Back to Bill

Slip. :happy

Now your here mate, I was hoping that The All Thing's Technical Thread would live again. :think:yep

At some point of course?


----------



## Michael

Bill said:


> No idea but he's felt the wrath of RDJ, all of them deleted with a simple ''fuck off'' as the reason.


And he was back 5 minutes later under the username cutsman, posting the exact same shit, take a look:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

Sportofkings said:


> And he was back 5 minutes later under the username cutsman, posting the exact same shit, take a look:lol:


:lol: Im trying to work out who it is, I have a suspicion but not 100% sure, so won't accuse anybody. He's determined I'll give him that.


----------



## Libertarian

It's not me.


----------



## Vano-irons

Ilesey said:


> Varo-truth-iron :lol:


No longer in service I'm afraid. Shame, as it was quite subtle. But look out for CHB Irons


----------



## Back to Bill

Dinamita said:


> It's not me.


No I know, it's not Vano either, I suspect the man in question may support the Gooners. :think


----------



## Michael

Bill said:


> :lol: Im trying to work out who it is, I have a suspicion but not 100% sure, so won't accuse anybody. He's determined I'll give him that.


Well whoever he is, hes being a bit of a knob. Spamming the shit out of ESB is not going to attract the posters to this forum.


----------



## Lilo

@Bill

Who do you think it is? :huh

It's really quite bad. The only ones I notice now are ironchin and ironsense* which kind of says it all


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bill said:


> No I know, it's not Vano either, I suspect the man in question may support the Gooners. :think


I agree


----------



## Back to Bill

I suspect he may also be a big fan of Kell Brook?

@Lilo He may also be from your neck of the woods mate?


----------



## Vano-irons

Yeah, it's not me. I'm on the iPhone and cant access Eastside


----------



## Ishy

Who's making all these threads on ESB? :lol: 

Half the page is deleted threads.


----------



## Back to Bill

Ishy said:


> Who's making all these threads on ESB? :lol:
> 
> Half the page is deleted threads.


Do you remember a poster by the name of Racing T'snake on Eastside a while back? Made a 100 Kell Brook threads in the same night.


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol: ESB will crash at this rate


----------



## Lilo

@Bill

Middlesbrough is NOT my neck of the woods :nono :bart


----------



## Back to Bill

Lilo said:


> @Bill
> 
> Middlesbrough is NOT my neck of the woods :nono :bart


Many apologies, I get mixed up, your a Sunderland lad I remember now. ops


----------



## Lilo

:lol:

No need for apologies, surely everyone can see the difference between me and Migs

:deal


----------



## Vano-irons

Bill said:


> Many apologies, I get mixed up, your a Sunderland lad I remember now. ops


There's a difference?


----------



## Back to Bill

Vano-irons said:


> There's a difference?


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

Lilo said:


> :lol:
> 
> No need for apologies, surely everyone can see the difference between me and Migs
> 
> :deal


Your definitely not as quick tempered and as far as I know you haven't threatened to drive down to Wales and lamp Bryn, the difference is clear mate. :lol:


----------



## Lilo

Vano-irons said:


> There's a difference?


:think How did your boy Stella Chisora get on last Sat? Oh yeah sparked by a Millwall fan :deal :deal bama



Bill said:


> Your definitely not as quick tempered and as far as I know you haven't threatened to drive down to Wales and lamp Bryn, the difference is clear mate. :lol:


I loved that little episode:

"I've got a day off tomora, I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!!! :ibutt " :lol:


----------



## Michael

Cant wait for the 22nd September card in Belfast. Magee-Balzay, Frampton-Kiko, Lindsay-Selby and McCloskey in a comeback fight are all in the works. Best domestic card of the year imo.


----------



## Back to Bill

Sportofkings said:


> Cant wait for the 22nd September card in Belfast. Magee-Balzay, Frampton-Kiko, Lindsay-Selby and McCloskey in a comeback fight are all in the works. Best domestic card of the year imo.


It does look a good card, who's promoting, Eddie Hearn?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Sportofkings said:


> Cant wait for the 22nd September card in Belfast. Magee-Balzay, Frampton-Kiko, Lindsay-Selby and McCloskey in a comeback fight are all in the works. Best domestic card of the year imo.


Has Frampton - Martinez been confirmed yet? But yeah that's a hell of a card!


----------



## Vano-irons

Lilo said:


> :think How did your boy Stella Chisora get on last Sat? Oh yeah sparked by a Millwall fan :deal :deal bama


I'm not gonna lie, that kinda hurt a little


----------



## Vano-irons

Sportofkings said:


> Cant wait for the 22nd September card in Belfast. Magee-Balzay, Frampton-Kiko, Lindsay-Selby and McCloskey in a comeback fight are all in the works. Best domestic card of the year imo.


Very good card this. But why is it on the same night as Mitchell - Burns?


----------



## Michael

Unknown Poster said:


> Has Frampton - Martinez been confirmed yet? But yeah that's a hell of a card!


Im not sure how many of the fights on the card are official yet mate tbh, must keep my eyes out for more news because it looks to be an epic card alright. Boxrec have Frampton, Lindsay, McCloskey, O kane and Magee all scheduled to appear on the bill anyways.



Bill said:


> It does look a good card, who's promoting, Eddie Hearn?


Yeah Hearn is I think. Ive also heard they are looking for a Chris Edwards-Jamie Conlan fight on the undercard also. Really hope all of these come off.


----------



## Back to Bill

I got to be honest I have been really impressed with the cards Matchroom are putting on at the moment, long may it continue.


----------



## Michael

Vano-irons said:


> Very good card this. But why is it on the same night as Mitchell - Burns?


Dunno, first heard a bit of news about the card from Boxing Ireland a few days ago anyways

http://www.irish-boxing.com/2012/07/framptonmccloskeylindsayclonlan-to-fight-in-belfast-in-sept/

Mcguigan said something about a Carl Frampton press conference scheduled for Thursday in Belfast, we'll probably hear the official card then I reckon.


----------



## James Figg

Bill said:


> I got to be honest I have been really impressed with the cards Matchroom are putting on at the moment, long may it continue.


I was thinking about going to the Darren Barker show at Alexander Palace in September. What's it like for boxing?

And yes, Matchroom are the prime movers in the British boxing scene at the moment.


----------



## Slip

Bill said:


> Slip. :happy
> 
> Now your here mate, I was hoping that The All Thing's Technical Thread would live again. :think:yep
> 
> At some point of course?


Yeah, that would be good, Bill.


----------



## Mandanda

Sportofkings said:


> Cant wait for the 22nd September card in Belfast. Magee-Balzay, Frampton-Kiko, Lindsay-Selby and McCloskey in a comeback fight are all in the works. Best domestic card of the year imo.


Tell ya what, Selby vs Lindsay is the fight of the night for me and that includes the small matter of a world title fight in Scotland. Lindsay is class when he's on form and Selby is fast becoming my favorite fighter. If he beats Lindsay which i think he will in a great battle, then he will have shown he's got the minerals, and the ability to win a world title because i rate Lindsay very highly. Bit of a waste the lad really..


----------



## Vano-irons

:hi: morning choi. 

Working from 8am - 7pm tonight. On my feet all day. Horrible


----------



## Wickio

Vano-irons said:


> :hi: morning choi.
> 
> Working from 8am - 7pm tonight. On my feet all day. Horrible


Morning, Vano! How you doing?

I'm off Thursday and Friday so got a nice long weekend ahead myself. :smug


----------



## Back to Bill

James Figg said:


> I was thinking about going to the Darren Barker show at Alexander Palace in September. What's it like for boxing?
> 
> And yes, Matchroom are the prime movers in the British boxing scene at the moment.


Iv'e never been to the Ally Pally myself mate but I know a few people that have and they reckon its a good venue for the boxing.


----------



## Vano-irons

Wickio said:


> Morning, Vano! How you doing?
> 
> I'm off Thursday and Friday so got a nice long weekend ahead myself. :smug


Thanks, that's cheered me up. I'll be working until 7 on Friday as well. So I'll be proper fucked this week!

But other than that, I'm all good. Yourself mate?


----------



## Wickio

Vano-irons said:


> Thanks, that's cheered me up. I'll be working until 7 on Friday as well. So I'll be proper fucked this week!
> 
> But other than that, I'm all good. Yourself mate?


Always my pleasure!

I'm good though thanks, got my graduation tomorrow which I'm looking forward to getting out the way.


----------



## Vano-irons

Wickio said:


> Always my pleasure!
> 
> I'm good though thanks, got my graduation tomorrow which I'm looking forward to getting out the way.


Nice man, enjoy it. When I graduated, moments before I went on stage I turned to the girl behind me and said to her 'don't trip will you' and walked on stage :lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Vano-irons said:


> Nice man, enjoy it. When I graduated, moments before I went on stage I turned to the girl behind me and said to her 'don't trip will you' and walked on stage :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Lilo

Vano-irons said:


> Nice man, enjoy it. When I graduated, moments before I went on stage I turned to the girl behind me and said to her 'don't trip will you' and walked on stage :lol:


:lol:

Did she trip?


----------



## Wickio

Vano-irons said:


> Nice man, enjoy it. When I graduated, moments before I went on stage I turned to the girl behind me and said to her 'don't trip will you' and walked on stage :lol:


:lol:

Will do mate, cheers!


----------



## Vano-irons

Lilo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Did she trip?


Unfortunately no. But I did look back and saw he had a face of thunder. Fuck it, I was never gonna see her again anyway


----------



## Holmes

Slip said:


> Yeah, that would be good, Bill.


YOOOOOOO!

How are things Slip?


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> The Chad Dawson one which hastily disappeared after he lost to Pascal? :smug


'stupendously underrated' I think he also wrote?


----------



## James Figg

I've just realised that I'm addicted to Absolute 80s :-(


----------



## 1st Contact

Whats up Choi?? making my now weekly check in............... Whats new in the world of Choi???


----------



## widdy

James Figg said:


> I've just realised that I'm addicted to Absolute 80s :-(


problem is after a week it just seems to repeat itself,does ya bloody head in


----------



## James Figg

widdy said:


> problem is after a week it just seems to repeat itself,does ya bloody head in


yep, I'm finding that as well.

I know that they boast about their "no repeats" through the working day but everyday is starting to sound the bloody same! But I still listen :ibutt


----------



## Vano-irons

:think


----------



## Ilesey

Vano-irons said:


> :think


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## James Figg

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4433726/Man-with-worlds-br-largest-willy-in-security-scare-at-airport.html


----------



## Roe

James Figg said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4433726/Man-with-worlds-br-largest-willy-in-security-scare-at-airport.html


:rofl


----------



## Back to Bill

Just reading the local newspaper and it turns out the Olympic torch is coming through Chatham on Friday, Im going to get down the bookies and see if their giving odds on it being nicked.


----------



## widdy

Vano-irons said:


> :think


thats a good one,fucking beeston has got 'checkhook boxing' on his ESB avi and he aint been banned yet


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

How can I sign out of my banned ESB account so I can browse again? This is getting on my tits.


----------



## Wallet

Unknown Poster said:


> How can I sign out of my banned ESB account so I can browse again? This is getting on my tits.


http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum...6154-b7310c5eb19bc64954fce8c18a51c1d05c9935f8


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

:good

Thanks man!


----------



## Wickio

Anyone here going to any of the Olympic boxing?


----------



## Vano-irons

vBulletin Message
You have been banned for the following reason:
Fuck off.

Date the ban will be lifted: Never


:lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...brand-police-to-protect-sponsors-7945436.html :blood

Have they taken on the Mods from Esb as consultants??:lol:


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## Wallet

http://sofiaglobe.com/2012/07/18/th...rrying-israeli-tourists-in-bulgarias-bourgas/

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeit. That's the Airport where I was on Monday.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> :hi:


:hi:

Your old chum has turned on you... http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418379


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.facebook.com/bnelectricalservices


----------



## Slip

Holmes said:


> YOOOOOOO!
> 
> How are things Slip?


All good my man. The wifey is still driving me crazy though, lol.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> :hi:
> 
> Your old chum has turned on you... http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418379


:conf That's down to him, I've long defended him so don't know what his beef is, bit if he thinks I've been two faced I'd rather he contact me directly about it.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> http://sofiaglobe.com/2012/07/18/th...rrying-israeli-tourists-in-bulgarias-bourgas/
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeit. That's the Airport where I was on Monday.


Holy shit.


----------



## Noonaldinho

How do you get Profiles active so quick on ESB @Bryn mine take hours before im allowed to post


----------



## Slip

Holmes said:


> 'stupendously underrated' I think he also wrote?


ops

To get into the spirit of things and to bless this new building, i was thinking of doing a small article on Chad Dawson. I'm gonna call it 'Hanging Chad'. lol Who do i send it to?


----------



## Vano-irons

Wallet said:


> :hi:
> 
> Your old chum has turned on you... http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418379


He didn't say nothing about me :conf


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> How do you get Profiles active so quick on ESB @Bryn mine take hours before im allowed to post


Mine take days mate, the ones I'm using now I made back last month.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I ordered an Indian 53 minutes ago and it's still not here, what the fuck!


----------



## JFT96

Wallet said:


> :hi:
> 
> Your old chum has turned on you... http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418379


Who is that?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Mine take days mate, the ones I'm using now I made back last month.


I struggle with names for them, Dont ask where Bubbla Ranx came from!


----------



## Bryn

Vano-irons said:


> He didn't say nothing about me :conf


That's a double negative, Daniel. You mean, "He didn't say _anything_ about me."


----------



## Indigo Pab

I <3 you too @Bryn, thanks.

SouthpawSlayer is like the only poster on either site I actually have a dislike for anyways, so it's all good.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I struggle with names for them, Dont ask where Bubbla Ranx came from!


Mine just have numbers at the end, I'm sure whoever approves the accounts doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> I <3 you too @Bryn, thanks.
> 
> SouthpawSlayer is like the only poster on either site I actually have a dislike for anyways, so it's all good.


I did used to think you were a cock, back in the day, but those days are long gone and that dislike was mostly unfounded.


----------



## Bajingo

Pompous? :rofl


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


> That's a double negative, Daniel. You mean, "He didn't say _anything_ about me."


I know smartarse. Ive just finished an 11 hour shift in work and I'm fucked :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Unknown Poster said:


> I ordered an Indian 53 minutes ago and it's still not here, what the fuck!


Call them up immediatly and moan so they can spit in you food :good


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> I did used to think you were a cock, back in the day, but those days are long gone and that dislike was mostly unfounded.


Haha I did troll a bit to be fair. Well, I wouldn't even class it as trolling, I was just taking the piss for the most part and thought people responded in kind(think the back and forth myself and Greg had in the Nations Cup thread, where we'd give each other shed-loads of abuse and then laugh about it in the Lounge. Just about every conversation I have with Wallet is another example). When I realised that people weren't seeing that I wasn't genuinely being a dick to them I pretty much stopped it though, whether people noticed or not I don't know.:yep

I still think SS comes across as a massive dicksplash nonetheless.:yep


----------



## Wallet

Slip said:


> ops
> 
> To get into the spirit of things and to bless this new building, i was thinking of doing a small article on Chad Dawson. I'm gonna call it 'Hanging Chad'. lol Who do i send it to?


Sounds good.

Go to this page and click the "Create Article" button on the right: http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php


----------



## Wallet

JFT96 said:


> Who is that?


Trout Mask.


----------



## Wallet

Pabby said:


> I was just taking the piss for the most part and thought people responded in kind(think the back and forth myself and Greg had in the Nations Cup thread, where we'd give each other shed-loads of abuse and then laugh about it in the Lounge. Just about every conversation I have with Wallet is another example).


No.

I just don't like you.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wallet said:


> No.
> 
> I just don't like you.


This wasn't extremely predictable.

:****


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> Haha I did troll a bit to be fair. Well, I wouldn't even class it as trolling, I was just taking the piss for the most part and thought people responded in kind(think the back and forth myself and Greg had in the Nations Cup thread, where we'd give each other shed-loads of abuse and then laugh about it in the Lounge. Just about every conversation I have with Wallet is another example). When I realised that people weren't seeing that I wasn't genuinely being a dick to them I pretty much stopped it though, whether people noticed or not I don't know.:yep
> 
> *I still think SS comes across as a massive dicksplash nonetheless*.:yep


Hes a ****** of the highest order, seen him saying on ESB lately that he thought it would be great if Khan died in the ring. Classy dude.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> Hes a ****** of the highest order, seen him saying on ESB lately that he thought it would be great if Khan died in the ring. Classy dude.


Damn. I'm not really surprised, but still, wow. I hate that kind of stuff, people ''wishing'' a certain fighter will die in the ring, slagging off someone it has happened to, etc. Tasteless.


----------



## Slip

Wallet said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Go to this page and click the "Create Article" button on the right: http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php


Cheers, Mr Unit.


----------



## James Figg

Wickio said:


> Anyone here going to any of the Olympic boxing?


Going on 2 different nights.

I'll see last 16 in every weight division :good


----------



## Bryn

Vano-irons said:


> I know smartarse. Ive just finished an 11 hour shift in work and I'm fucked :lol:


Just thought I'd give an aspiring writer an English lesson, even though English isn't my first language I thought you might appreciate the help. :good



Pabby said:


> Haha I did troll a bit to be fair. Well, I wouldn't even class it as trolling, I was just taking the piss for the most part and thought people responded in kind(think the back and forth myself and Greg had in the Nations Cup thread, where we'd give each other shed-loads of abuse and then laugh about it in the Lounge. Just about every conversation I have with Wallet is another example). When I realised that people weren't seeing that I wasn't genuinely being a dick to them I pretty much stopped it though, whether people noticed or not I don't know.:yep
> 
> I still think SS comes across as a massive dicksplash nonetheless.:yep


Wallet does genuinely hate you though, as he does me, @Flea Man and everyone else he's ever met.



Slip said:


> Cheers, Mr Unit.


:lol: Yes.


----------



## Wallet

When I see @SimonTemplar has posted in a thread

"I read that thread"


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> When I see @SimonTemplar has posted in a thread
> 
> "I read that thread"


:lol: Is that so. What's the punchline?


----------



## Wallet

No punchline.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> No punchline.


Then I shall take it at face value and say thank you very much.


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## Wallet

@1st Contact quality.


----------



## Lilo

@chatty @12downfor10 @Sogoplayboy

Just picked up a book in that discount book shop. Its called 'Fighting Men of the North' by Ronnie Wharton. Have yous read it?

Got it for £2.99 :smug bama


----------



## Ilesey

1st Contact said:


>


Hahahahhahahahahahhaa etc etc


----------



## Bryn

Alright lads...

I'm going to a fancy dress stag do in a few weeks, any ideas what I could go as? I was thinking John Marsden from Red Dead, but with a face like a small child I'll look more like Woody from Toy Story.
@Toe Cock Block.


----------



## Chatty

@Lilo I'm not sure mate, the name rings a bell and I've read a few books about boxers from up here. Is it solely about boxing or is it include other forms of combat


----------



## Charliebigspuds

I went out fancy dress as the stig before...best fancy dress I've done by a mile.


----------



## Lilo

No just boxing, essentially a mini encyclopedia on boxers starting from Will Curley and George Chrisp to Mcrory and Hunter


----------



## Bryn

Charliebigspuds said:


> I went out fancy dress as the stig before...best fancy dress I've done by a mile.


That should be fairly cheap and easy to do as well, fuck wearing a helmet all night though.

Cheers bro. :good


----------



## Charliebigspuds

Got mine off eBay it was like a foam helmet so not too bad. Women loved it.


----------



## Bryn

Charliebigspuds said:


> Got mine off eBay it was like a foam helmet so not too bad. Women loved it.


I'll have a browse...

---------------------------------------------------

Can anyone listen to this without getting goosebumps?


----------



## Chatty

Lilo said:


> No just boxing, essentially a mini encyclopedia on boxers starting from Will Curley and George Chrisp to Mcrory and Hunter


good stuff mate, i been trying to find info on Will Curly for years. i'll have to rake about the net for the book


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Alright lads...
> 
> I'm going to a fancy dress stag do in a few weeks, any ideas what I could go as? I was thinking John Marsden from Red Dead, but with a face like a small child I'll look more like Woody from Toy Story.
> @Toe Cock Block.


Ninja is always a good one


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> Ninja is always a good one


Cheers bro. :good I'll need to fashion some Katana's though, could prove difficult.


----------



## Lilo

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fighting-Men-North-A-History/dp/0752435515 @chatty

Thats the one, only 2.99 in those cheap bookshops in town, you know the ones that always have a sale on.


----------



## dkos

Lilo said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fighting-Men-North-A-History/dp/0752435515 @chatty
> 
> Thats the one, only 2.99 in those cheap bookshops in town, you know the ones that always have a sale on.


The Works?


----------



## Wallet

Go as a Welsh emo ******, @Bryn


----------



## Lilo

dkos said:


> The Works?


Yeah thats the one. Picked it up in Stockton today (flying visit only  )


----------



## Chatty

Lilo said:


> Yeah thats the one. Picked it up in Stockton today (flying visit only  )


Cheers - I'll check it out on Saturday


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Cheers bro. :good I'll need to fashion some Katana's though, could prove difficult.


Ebay is your friend

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-Ninja-Warrior-Deluxe-outfit-/110899498792#ht_3469wt_1154

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30-Toy-Ninja-Sword-Warrior-Samurai-Fancy-Dress-Costume-/400310275960


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn
In relaltion to your Pavarotti video
I remember watching this on the TV and it was a prous to be British moment, and I'm insisting it be sang at my Wedding


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Alright lads...
> 
> I'm going to a fancy dress stag do in a few weeks, any ideas what I could go as? I was thinking John Marsden from Red Dead, but with a face like a small child I'll look more like Woody from Toy Story.
> @Toe Cock Block.


Go in a shark attack outfit mate.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Alright lads...
> 
> I'm going to a fancy dress stag do in a few weeks, any ideas what I could go as? I was thinking John Marsden from Red Dead, but with a face like a small child I'll look more like Woody from Toy Story.
> @Toe Cock Block.


I have an idea, Bryn. Go as Woody from Toy Story.


----------



## Ilesey

You should go as Bryn.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Lilo

Noonaldinho said:


>


:lol:

Quality!


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## 1st Contact

Have @Bryn, @Pabby and @Toe formed a boyband :think


----------



## Indigo Pab

:lol: My hair is rather short these days, I'll have you know.:twisted


----------



## Bajingo

1st Contact said:


> Have @Bryn, @Pabby and @Toe formed a boyband :think


:rofl


----------



## Jay

1st Contact said:


> Have @Bryn , @Pabby and @Toe formed a boyband :think


Loved The Midnight Beast when they first appeared with 'Tik Tok' Parody.

Haven't kept up with them since they first put that song on youtube.


----------



## 1st Contact

Supermanintights said:


> Loved The Midnight Beast when they first appeared with 'Tik Tok' Parody.
> 
> Haven't kept up with them since they first put that song on youtube.


They now have a show on E4 :yep which they must film between posts on CHB :think


----------



## 1st Contact

On a separate note it is my birthday today......yay for me


----------



## Wallet

Happy birthday to the Choi's token black man, @1st Contact


----------



## Miguel2010




----------



## Jay

1st Contact said:


> On a separate note it is my birthday today......yay for me


Happy bday mate


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


> On a separate note it is my birthday today......yay for me


Happy birthday!

arty


----------



## Roe

Happy Birthday 1C


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol: @Toe that's quality


----------



## Roe

1st Contact said:


> Have @Bryn, @Pabby and @Toe formed a boyband :think


:lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

Wallet said:


> Happy birthday to the Choi's token black man, @1st Contact


:lol:



Supermanintights said:


> Happy bday mate





SimonTemplar said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> arty





Toe said:


> Happy Birthday 1C


Thanks Guys :good


----------



## Twelvey

Lilo said:


> @chatty @12downfor10 @Sogoplayboy
> 
> Just picked up a book in that discount book shop. Its called 'Fighting Men of the North' by Ronnie Wharton. Have yous read it?
> 
> Got it for £2.99 :smug bama


Looks interesting. Although the description on amazon seems to describe Glenn Mccroy as "that good looking guy" which is worrying.


----------



## Jay

12downfor10 said:


> Looks interesting. Although the description on amazon seems to describe Glenn Mccroy as "that good looking guy" which is worrying.


Glen McCroy is a pimp and a gangster, I'll have you know. A real role model for the lads. :hey


----------



## Indigo Pab

@1st Contact Happy Birthday mah'dude.

:****


----------



## Twelvey

http://sosoboxing.com/boxing-video-watch-online/amir-khan-vs-danny-garcia/

Just noticed Khan hits himself with left hook to the body with 10 seconds left of the 1st round :rofl


----------



## 1st Contact

Pabby said:


> @1st Contact Happy Birthday mah'dude.
> 
> :****


Thanks Mate :good


----------



## Libertarian

Confident of gold, Mo?

:think


----------



## Holmes

Happy birthday 1C.


Any nice birds you've snapped :think


----------



## Holmes

He scores when he wants, he scores when he wants. Robin Van Persie scores when he wants.


Can get used to that


----------



## Roe




----------



## Bajingo

Wallet said:


> Happy birthday to one of the Choi's token black men, @1st Contact


:think


----------



## 1st Contact

Dinamita said:


> Confident of gold, Mo?
> 
> :think


Yeah for Kenenisa Bekele :lol:



Holmes said:


> Happy birthday 1C.
> 
> Any nice birds you've snapped :think


Thanks mate and there a have been a few :smoke


----------



## SimonTemplar

Toe said:


>


:lol: thank you for posting that!


----------



## dkos

1st Contact said:


> On a separate note it is my birthday today......yay for me


Have a good one :good


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## dkos




----------



## Ilesey

dkos said:


>


Moar pls thnx k bye.


----------



## Charliebigspuds

Can someone explain something in tour de france please?

Cavendish has won 22 stages and I understand he is more of a sprinter. But what is his and other team members job? Just to ride with wiggins?


----------



## 1st Contact

dkos said:


> Have a good one :good


Thanks mate :good



Ilesey said:


> Moar pls thnx k bye.


Watch the vid I posted above :good


----------



## Bryn

Happy Birthday, 1C. :good


----------



## Bryn

Bryn said:


> Alright lads...
> 
> I'm going to a fancy dress stag do in a few weeks, any ideas what I could go as? I was thinking John Marsden from Red Dead, but with a face like a small child I'll look more like Woody from Toy Story.
> @Toe Cock Block.


I just told my mate that I was thinking of going as John Marsden, the first thing he said was "you'll look like Woody from Toy Story." :-(



Wallet said:


> Go as a Welsh emo ******, @Bryn


..but then I wouldn't be dressed up. :think



Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn
> In relaltion to your Pavarotti video
> I remember watching this on the TV and it was a prous to be British moment, and I'm insisting it be sang at my Wedding


:good Quality.



Toe said:


> Go in a shark attack outfit mate.


:lol: Love it, looks amazing.



SimonTemplar said:


> I have an idea, Bryn. Go as Woody from Toy Story.


:think I did want something to suit how much of a total bad ass I am. Maybe RoboCop?



Ilesey said:


> You should go as Bryn.


Probably quite a difficult one to pull off...I could do the voice.



1st Contact said:


> Have @Bryn, @Pabby and @Toe formed a boyband :think


:nono Am I the fat one on the left?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :think I did want something to suit how much of a total bad ass I am. Maybe RoboCop?


That's either a lot of (uncomfortable) tin foil, or one expensive suit.

The Terminator is vastly cheaper - albeit less impressive.

Btw I could not email you about Nations Cup, but your inbox is full again. No biggy, you're on hols & I have it covered. Hope you're well btw.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> That's either a lot of (uncomfortable) tin foil, or one expensive suit.
> 
> The Terminator is vastly cheaper - albeit less impressive.
> 
> Btw I could not email you about Nations Cup, but your inbox is full again. No biggy, you're on hols & I have it covered. Hope you're well btw.


Sorry about that, my sent items were full, I've cleared some space. Got back this afternoon, by the way. :good

I'm either going with The Mask or Luigi.


----------



## Michael

Anthony Fitzgerald and Joe Rea giving each other shit on facebook again, some funny shit being said.

I wish they would just fight and get it over with by now though:yep


----------



## Havik

Charliebigspuds said:


> Can someone explain something in tour de france please?
> 
> Cavendish has won 22 stages and I understand he is more of a sprinter. But what is his and other team members job? Just to ride with wiggins?


Cavendish's sole job is to win sprints. That's it.

The other team members are mainly there to help Wiggins by getting him food and water bottles, chasing down attacks, setting the tempo, keeping Wiggins out of the wind and basically doing everything they can to ensure he wins the Tour.


----------



## GazOC

I never really been that in the Tour de France but always wondered how stuff like that works.


----------



## Markyboy86

TDKR 

Meh.....


----------



## Charliebigspuds

But what I don't get I why do all that and just one man take the win. Just me but rather than do someone's donkey work of want to have a go at winning it or is that not possible for these other riders?


----------



## Havik

Charliebigspuds said:


> But what I don't get I why do all that and just one man take the win. Just me but rather than do someone's donkey work of want to have a go at winning it *or is that not possible for these other riders?*


Short answer: that's exactly it.

Long answer:

Riders have different goals, depending on their strengths and where they are in their development. A young rider generally wants to get experience and develop, he'll be riding in a support role in the big races if he even makes the team. A great sprinter will target flat races where a bunch sprint is likely. A powerful rider with good stamina may target a hard one day race like Paris-Roubaix or de Ronde van Vlaanderen. A rider who's good in the medium mountains may target the Ardennes classics etc... 
Only the very best stage racers in the world have a shot at winning the Tour de France. And even they have to gear their whole season towards that goal to have a real chance.

The vast majority of the riders in the bunch in any one race have no expectation to win that race. However, they can make themselves invaluable to their team by helping the rider on their team with the best chance at winning. Prize money and other bonuses are shared throughout the team as well, so there's a strong financial incentive to make sure a teammate wins.
Compare it to football: most players main job is not to score themselves but to gain the ball and get it to your best striker in the best possible position to score.

In cycling in the TdF you try to get your General Classification guy or your sprinter in the best possible situation. Of course, in cycling the glory goes almost entirely to the winner rather than to the team. But it's generally better for a pro cyclist to be a domestique for an important race like the Tour de France than to be team leader in a regional race like the Tour of Saxony instead, both from a financial and a sporting point of view.


----------



## Dave

Great post Havik, its the first time i've watched the TDF and I think its quality, there's loads going on once you know what you're looking at. I read that a good place in the peleton can reduce drag by 40%, so the lads sitting in front of Wiggins must be working their arses off for him.


----------



## Havik

Dave said:


> Great post Havik, its the first time i've watched the TDF and I think its quality, there's loads going on once you know what you're looking at. I read that a good place in the peleton can reduce drag by 40%, so the lads sitting in front of Wiggins must be working their arses off for him.


Thanks. And it's true, those guys are killing themselves every day.

I'm glad you're enjoying the race. I haven't followed the Tour closely this year as the winner seemed preordained with and a 100km of time trialing and few opportunities for the climbers. The Froome-Wiggins drama has been interesting though. Wiggins better beat Froome in the TT tomorrow to avoid awkward questions. The race for 4th between JVDB and Van Garderen should be good too.


----------



## Dave

It's all new to me as a rookie fan so i've found the supposed boring races intriguing. I guess i'm lucky, apparently an Englishman (bit Belgian) hasn't won the yellow Jersey for a few years. Wiggins owes Froome all the gratitude in the world from what i've seen, Froome has looked stronger a few times, especially on the 2nd day in the Pyranees. I'll take you word for 4th place, i've had enough to take in! I'll look into it tomorrow, Voeckler has been immense though in the last 4 or 5 days. 

Great sportsmanship overall, though it cracked me up when the white jersey kid didn't stop for Cadel when the tacks took him out.


----------



## Havik

Dave said:


> It's all new to me as a rookie fan so i've found the supposed boring races intriguing. I guess i'm lucky, *apparently an Englishman (bit Belgian) hasn't won the yellow Jersey for a few years. * Wiggins owes Froome all the gratitude in the world from what i've seen, Froome has looked stronger a few times, especially on the 2nd day in the Pyranees. I'll take you word for 4th place, i've had enough to take in! I'll look into it tomorrow, Voeckler has been immense though in the last 4 or 5 days.
> Great sportsmanship overall, though it cracked me up when the white jersey kid didn't stop for Cadel when the tacks took him out.


I'm off to bed, so very quickly: the TdF has never been won by an Englishman. This is a first you're witnessing.

Winners by country:

RankCountryWins1







FRA362







BEL183







ESP124







USA105







ITA96







LUX57







NED2







SUI2 9







AUS1







DEN1 







GER1 







IRL1 


----------



## Lilo

Has White Tiger from ESB made any threads/posts about Enzo now he has failed a test and L'il Enzo has disowned him :think

Graeme Smith = Legend


----------



## GazOC

Thanks for the post Havik.:good


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## Bryn

You're not a fan them, Marky? I heard it was very good.


----------



## Markyboy86

Was ok Suidial Steve. Nowhere near the hype though, the new spiderman movie which i seen last week is honestly on or around the same level for me.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Was ok Suidial Steve. Nowhere near the hype though, the new spiderman movie which i seen last week is honestly on or around the same level for me.


:think

I'll take a look as soon as I can find a decent copy, can't be arsed going to the cinema for it.


----------



## Markyboy86

nNAANANANANANANANAA BATMAN.

EMO EMO


----------



## 084

Can't wait for Ted to come out


----------



## Chatty

Just went to see batman - it was Ok, not as good as the other two and it was a little too predictable and too cheesy for me. Still enjoyed it but nowhere near the hype it has gained. The rumble camera pisses me off no end also.


----------



## Bryn

@Flea Man :rofl

"Oh my God, he's agile!"


----------



## dkos

@LHL @Flea Man

Ever heard of any of these MMA fighters?

1- Deividas Banaitis V Stav Economou
2- Richy Knox V Sokoudjou San
3- Paul Cook V Walter Gahadza
4- Lee Wieczorek V Henrique Santana
5- Chris Stebbeds V Ben Murphy
6- Luke Barnatt V Matteo Piran
7- Jason Cooledge V Ryan Roddy
8- Darren Souch V Alex O'Toole
9- Jude Samuel V Massimo Martini

Just this is the first card BN will be showing (Sept 1st).


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Edit: Just realised Slip is already signed up...


----------



## Captain Freedom

dkos said:


> @LHL @Flea Man
> 
> Ever heard of any of these MMA fighters?
> 
> 1- Deividas Banaitis V Stav Economou
> 2- Richy Knox V Sokoudjou San
> 3- Paul Cook V Walter Gahadza
> 4- Lee Wieczorek V Henrique Santana
> 5- Chris Stebbeds V Ben Murphy
> 6- Luke Barnatt V Matteo Piran
> 7- Jason Cooledge V Ryan Roddy
> 8- Darren Souch V Alex O'Toole
> 9- Jude Samuel V Massimo Martini
> 
> Just this is the first card BN will be showing (Sept 1st).


Not heard of any of them mate might of seen a few if they fought on BAMMA. Hope it takes off MMA really needs something in Europe.


----------



## dkos

LHL said:


> Not heard of any of them mate might of seen a few if they fought on BAMMA. Hope it takes off MMA really needs something in Europe.


That Sokoudjou is the poster boy for the card. Has fought in the UFC and Pride, and holds wins over Antonio Rogerio Nogueira and Bob Sapp lol.

This rather round fellow is the other 'big' name on the card:










He also has a win over Sapp :lol:

As a casual viewer of UFC, I'll be watching it with interest; especially if Buncey is commentating on it :yep


----------



## Captain Freedom

Sokoudjou has been living off the wins over Arona and wee nog since he started. Not a good sign if that's the poster boy. Would be surprised if he beat Pragley in his next fight. BAMMA still seems to be the best promotion in the UK. Just takes them ages to put a card on and I think they lost Tom Watson and another to the UFC.


----------



## Flea Man

Jude Samuel is a high level BJJ black belt.



dkos said:


> @LHL @Flea Man
> 
> Ever heard of any of these MMA fighters?
> 
> 1- Deividas Banaitis V Stav Economou
> 2- Richy Knox V Sokoudjou San
> 3- Paul Cook V Walter Gahadza
> 4- Lee Wieczorek V Henrique Santana
> 5- Chris Stebbeds V Ben Murphy
> 6- Luke Barnatt V Matteo Piran
> 7- Jason Cooledge V Ryan Roddy
> 8- Darren Souch V Alex O'Toole
> 9- Jude Samuel V Massimo Martini
> 
> Just this is the first card BN will be showing (Sept 1st).


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> @Flea Man :rofl
> 
> "Oh my God, he's agile!"


"It's a HUGE Dragon!!!" :rofl


----------



## Flea Man

chatty said:


> Just went to see batman - it was Ok, not as good as the other two and it was a little too predictable and too cheesy for me. Still enjoyed it but nowhere near the hype it has gained. The rumble camera pisses me off no end also.


Strongly disagree. Extremely fun and apt ending to the series IMO.


----------



## Chatty

Flea Man said:


> Strongly disagree. Extremely fun and apt ending to the series IMO.


Each to there own. I thought it was a good film but just didn't live up to the hype, maybes it was half spoiled because I used to read the comics and could pretty much see where it was going from the start. It just didn't excite me that much.


----------



## Barry Manilow

@Macca L20 @Mexican_LP I've had to remove those posts boys. We can't discuss that sort of thing in the public forums. x


----------



## 084

Sorry mate


----------



## Macca L20

Didn't even realise sorry mate.


----------



## Bryn

Now I want to know what you two were talking about. :-(


----------



## Guest

can't beleive there advertising that fucking bullshit radio show on here now. this place will be fucked up in 6 months.


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Guest

so no more jenna at esb? somebody fill me in on what went down. hate that big nosed cunt


----------



## Flea Man

chatty said:


> Each to there own. I thought it was a good film but just didn't live up to the hype, maybes it was half spoiled because I used to read the comics and could pretty much see where it was going from the start. It just didn't excite me that much.


I'm a comics man myself, hence why the backbreaker was a high point for me :yep


----------



## Chatty

Flea Man said:


> I'm a comics man myself, hence why the backbreaker was a high point for me :yep


I did like Bane in it - they changed his character up but that was fine because the big green monster doesn't fit well in this world and they kept enough of his character to appease everyone.


----------



## Guest

Got to wait a month to go and see it


----------



## Libertarian

No to Jenna J :deal


----------



## 084

And it begins :lol::lol:


----------



## Libertarian

It's fucking ridiculous.

She's 99% of the reason why this website exists..... yet she's invited on board with her ''radio show''.

Unless there's some business dealings going on :hey

Fuck it, might start my own and get some stupid bitch who's obsessed with being important to interview fighters and trainers. I know enough self-obsessed women and have plenty of boxing people on my FB, might call you guys up and pass you off as journalists/experts. The world is my oyster!

:deal


----------



## Miguel2010

She can come on for one show only, and that show she has to suck all members of CHB off live and do a good job, she also has to brush her teeth and re brush them for every new job.


----------



## Slip

So, when is the CHB radio show going on air, and who's gonna be on the 1's and 2's?


----------



## Wallet

Slip said:


> So, when is the CHB radio show going on air, and who's gonna be on the 1's and 2's?


That sounds like an application to me...


----------



## Slip

Wallet said:


> That sounds like an application to me...


Lol. Well it most certainly isn't. I'm nominating you, Flea and Beeston to be the hosts. It shouldn't be too difficult to set up.


----------



## Flea Man

Slip said:


> Lol. Well it most certainly isn't. I'm nominating you, Flea and Beeston to be the hosts. It shouldn't be too difficult to set up.


How does it work? As long as I'm not seen I'm game :good


----------



## Flea Man

Miguel2010 said:


> She can come on for one show only, and that show she has to suck all members of CHB off live and do a good job, she also has to brush her teeth and re brush them for every new job.


:rofl :deal


----------



## Libertarian

I don't think I'd go down too well.

I wouldn't be able to stop myself asking why a particular fighter is a fighting bus drivers instead of the best possible opponents, or why a promoter insists on making 60-54 x10 type promotions.


----------



## Chatty

Been suffering from terrible sleep apnea lately, does my head in. Wake up in the middle of the night in shock cause I'm not breathing then it takes about half an hour to get my breathing on track again, it doesn't help that I haven't got a clue what's going on until i wake up properly either. Anyone else suffer?


----------



## Wallet

It's took him about 2 years, but that spastic Earl-Hickey finally made a half decent post.

Sorry @Flea Man :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> It's took him about 2 years, but that spastic Earl-Hickey finally made a half decent post.
> 
> Sorry @Flea Man :lol:


:think Where would this be?


----------



## Back to Bill

I don't know what to make of this Jenna business? I get the feeling that she is the sort of girl that would fuck her way to power, now seeing that the admin here are all screaming benders, I feel safe knowing her charms won't work on them, I do however, worry for the mods on here and mainly @Supermanintights. Being red blooded males I hope you resist the urge to bend it over the computer desk and continue doing the good and just service of maintaining the standard of the forum.

Thankyou.


----------



## GazOC

A lad it work had it Chatty, ended up having an operation on his nose to sort it out.


----------



## Chatty

yeah I'm gonna go see my doctor if it keeps up. apparently it fucks your whole sleep up without you even realising and makes you constantly fatigued. Maybes I'm just feeling it more cause Ive kicked the alcohol and changed my diet so might give it a few weeks and see if it calms down first though. Spent half this year in hospital so far so don't want to go back any time soon.


----------



## Twelvey

Wallet said:


> It's took him about 2 years, but that spastic Earl-Hickey finally made a half decent post.
> 
> Sorry @Flea Man :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Jay

Bill said:


> I don't know what to make of this Jenna business? I get the feeling that she is the sort of girl that would fuck her way to power, now seeing that the admin here are all screaming benders, I feel safe knowing her charms won't work on them, I do however, worry for the mods on here and mainly @Supermanintights . Being red blooded males I hope you resist the urge to bend it over the computer desk and continue doing the good and just service of maintaining the standard of the forum.
> 
> Thankyou.


:lol:

Jenna's more interested in shooting me, and trying to blow me up than anything more :hey than that.. :deal We're far too busy calling each other fucking cunts/dicks on skype for her to even try and worm her way into power here.

:conf

:lol: In all seriousness - she was doing us a favour on this. She has gone out of her way for CHB on this, I can promise people that, and it's simply to try and drive traffic over // help get the likes of Pascal's publicist and the rest checking through CHB. The benefit for her has been zero - all that she's taken back is basically a thanks from me, and abuse from everyone else, and she's still been looking at ways to use that interview to drive traffic over - she's been spending hours transcribing it.

She's not going to be made a moderator unless everyone votes her in the next time we do a moderator vote - I doubt that'll happen, short of a miraculous change in perception; and I have no plans to bring her on board as admin.


----------



## Indigo Pab

They've been trying to encourage myself and Lunny to start a show for a while. Terrifyingly, Lunny at times has seemed up for it, so I would welcome somebody else starting one before it gathers any more momentum.:yep


----------



## Jay

:lol:

She's open to a British co-host.

:conf


----------



## GazOC

Do you want to rephrase that Jay?:hey:hey:hey


----------



## Back to Bill

Supermanintights said:


> :lol:
> 
> Jenna's more interested in shooting me, and trying to blow me up than anything more :hey than that.. :deal We're far too busy calling each other fucking cunts/dicks on skype from time to timeor her to even try and worm her way into power here.
> 
> :conf
> 
> :lol: In all seriousness - she was doing us a favour on this. She has gone out of her way for CHB on this, I can promise people that, and it's simply to try and drive traffic over // help get the likes of Pascal's publicist and the rest checking through CHB. The benefit for her has been zero - all that she's taken back is basically a thanks from me, and abuse from everyone else, and she's still been looking at ways to use that interview to drive traffic over - she's been spending hours transcribing it.
> 
> She's not going to be made a moderator unless everyone votes her in the next time we do a moderator vote - I doubt that'll happen, short of a miraculous change in perception; and I have no plans to bring her on board as admin.


:lol: I was just having a giggle mate, I actually don't have a problem with her or her radio show despite the shit I give her, for all the crap and sexual references I bestowed upon her back at esb, she hardly ever banned me?
I'd like to think that it's because she has seen my picture and she lusts over me, she saw me and thought, ''good god who is this horny drunken Englishman with a broken nose and scar down his face? I must ride him like seabiscuit'' sadly I suspect she feels sorry for me and didn't ban me out of pity.:-(


----------



## Indigo Pab

Supermanintights said:


> :lol:
> 
> She's open to a British co-host.
> 
> :conf


It's as if she's gone out of her way to rule me out.:-(


----------



## Jay

GazOC said:


> Do you want to rephrase that Jay?:hey:hey:hey


uh-oh...

Rephrase which part...

What I say? :conf

(I blame @Barry Manilow for anything untoward that I may have said.)


----------



## GazOC

Don't worry, just me being childish with the school boy double entendre.


----------



## Jay

But I was so careful!!!


----------



## Jay

Bill said:


> :lol: I was just having a giggle mate, I actually don't have a problem with her or her radio show despite the shit I give her, for all the crap and sexual references I bestowed upon her back at esb, she hardly ever banned me?
> I'd like to think that it's because she has seen my picture and she lusts over me, she saw me and thought, ''*good god who is this horny drunken Englishman with a broken nose and scar down his face? I must ride him like seabiscuit'*' sadly I suspect she feels sorry for me and didn't ban me out of pity.:-(


Hell man, reading all that is making my blood flow..

Wow, 50 Shades of Grey eat your heart out...


----------



## Jay

Pabby said:


> It's as if she's gone out of her way to rule me out.:-(


You tried to pee on her. And wanted to record it and post it on youtube for all to see.

Are you really that surprised?


----------



## Back to Bill

Supermanintights said:


> Hell man, reading all that is making my blood flow..
> 
> Wow, 50 Shades of Grey eat your heart out...


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Indigo Pab

Supermanintights said:


> You tried to pee on her. And wanted to record it and post it on youtube for all to see.
> 
> Are you really that surprised?


Everyone gets a fresh start, _you said_.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Tabula Rasa, Superman's favourite two words in conjuction with each other.


----------



## Jay

Pabby said:


> Everyone gets a fresh start, _you said_.


:conf



ScouseLeader said:


> Tabula Rasa, Superman's favourite two words in conjuction with each other.


Hey gorgeous, how are you today?


----------



## ScouseLeader

Blow me.


----------



## Jay

ScouseLeader said:


> Blow me.


Wow, so forward. Can't you at least buy me a drink first? Tell me I look pretty?


----------



## ScouseLeader

Supermanintights said:


> Wow, so forward. Can't you at least buy me a drink first? Tell me I look pretty?


I'm not that kind of guy, sorry.


----------



## Jay

ScouseLeader said:


> I'm not that kind of guy, sorry.


Just the kind that asks for blowjobs from guys? k


----------



## Bryn

Looks like ESB is now a blocked site in work, gutting. Surely I didn't single handedly cause this!?


----------



## ScouseLeader

Supermanintights said:


> Just the kind that asks for blowjobs from guys? k


Shut up.


----------



## Flea Man

:bart


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> :bart


I still don't get it. :conf


----------



## Flea Man

:|


----------



## Bryn

Still no wiser. atsch


----------



## Michael

The world boxing forum could seriously do with some traffic. Theres no way a Brit and Irish forum should have 10 times more people viewing it :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Sportofkings said:


> The world boxing forum could seriously do with some traffic. Theres no way a Brit and Irish forum should have 10 times more people viewing it :lol:


Old habits and all that!!


----------



## Miguel2010

Sportofkings said:


> The world boxing forum could seriously do with some traffic. Theres no way a Brit and Irish forum should have 10 times more people viewing it :lol:


Well 90% of us came from the ESB Brit forum, Makes sense I would say pal.


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> He scores when he wants, he scores when he wants. Robin Van Persie scores when he wants.
> 
> Can get used to that


Gotta be fit to chant for him first.


----------



## dkos

Sportofkings said:


> The world boxing forum could seriously do with some traffic. Theres no way a Brit and Irish forum should have 10 times more people viewing it :lol:


Not exactly relevant to your point, but the On The Ropes thread - which has been around for less than 48 hours - has had more views than my Asian boxing one :barf

Basically, forum drama > boxing discussion when it comes to views :yep


----------



## Michael

Miguel2010 said:


> Well 90% of us came from the ESB Brit forum, Makes sense I would say pal.


I know what you mean mate, but world boxing>>>>>>>>Domestic boxing at the end of the day :conf


----------



## Michael

dkos said:


> Not exactly relevant to your point, but the On The Ropes thread - which has been around for less than 48 hours - has had more views than my Asian boxing one :barf
> 
> Basically, forum drama > boxing discussion when it comes to views :yep


You could always get Rob Palmer over to bitch on your thread, that would defo bring up the views:yep


----------



## dkos

Sportofkings said:


> You could always get Rob Palmer over to bitch on your thread, that would defo bring up the views:yep


Or I can mass PM bomb everyone like JG; he knows how to get views for his thread :yep


----------



## Miguel2010

Sportofkings said:


> I know what you mean mate, but world boxing>>>>>>>>Domestic boxing at the end of the day :conf


True, but it's my first point of call...I go to the world forum if nobody is really posting......Got bored of the lounge, its a bit daft in there.....Slightly trollish, reminds me of the general on ESB!


----------



## Miguel2010

ScouseLeader said:


> Shut up.


Get your cock out!!!...Helicopter!!!!!


----------



## Bryn

Good morning, Choi.


----------



## Wallet

Good morning, @Bryn


----------



## Miguel2010

Now then. Here will someone try to get on ESB. Just wanted a nose to see how dead it is and the site wont load???


----------



## Jay

Miguel2010 said:


> Now then. Here will someone try to get on ESB. Just wanted a nose to see how dead it is and the site wont load???


Not that I have an account there or anything, but it loads fine for me. :conf


----------



## Miguel2010

Supermanintights said:


> Not that I have an account there or anything, but it loads fine for me. :conf


Strange mate, just asks me to reload. All other sites work fine??

Strange. Bollocks, bet its dead anyway!

Cheers.


----------



## Back to Bill

Miguel2010 said:


> Strange mate, just asks me to reload. All other sites work fine??
> 
> Strange. Bollocks, bet its dead anyway!
> 
> Cheers.


I wouldn't bother mate, apparently everybody here is part of a clique and everybody over there hates us. :cry


----------



## Miguel2010

Bill said:


> I wouldn't bother mate, apparently everybody here is part of a clique and everybody over there hates us. :cry


Aye, defo!

Id probably be banned once I logged in anyway!....

Wonder if they have blocked my IP?..I know they hadn't done previously due to the several accounts I had!


----------



## Bryn

Wouldn't work for me yesterday from work, I thought it was because the site was now blocked from work because it worked through a proxy.They really can't do shit to perma ban someone, they can do with accounts bit that won't stop anyone setting up another fake one. I only go there to browse anyways, not cause trouble.


----------



## Miguel2010

Still cant get on mate, used diff browsers and even used me phone???

Weird. Yeah just wanted a browse see who still posts there etc.


----------



## Back to Bill

Miguel2010 said:


> Still cant get on mate, used diff browsers and even used me phone???
> 
> Weird. Yeah just wanted a browse see who still posts there etc.


They may have banned your ip address mate, there is a way round it apparently but you would have to ask somebody that knows computers, I can just about turn them on.


----------



## Miguel2010

Haha......Maybe they have, I wasn't banned last time I was on, and havnt said anything on there so dunno why I would be???

Bollocks to em.


----------



## Libertarian

Car dealerships need to be taken to court over their misleading finance plans.

My mate is looking at buying a two year old Astra for six grand, putting a grand of his own in and borrowing the other five.

They say that their ''rate'' is 7%, and ''that the APR of 14.9% is meaningless'' (which it is, for mortgages, NOT loans) - and that he'd pay back £178 a month for four years, or £155 for five.

Just told him to go to his mortgage provider and ask for a personal loan. £5k over 5 years at 7.6% works out at £100 a month - a saving of over £3k :yikes

If ever you're buying anything on tick, get a loan rather than going with the finance plans.


----------



## Miguel2010

6K for an Astra.....You can get a good standard M3 for 5/6 grand with all the trimmings!

Cant understand people who buy astras an fords an the like???


----------



## Libertarian

I don't think it's bad actually.

I've had an Astra myself and it was the best car I've had, save for a 12 plate Focus as a temporary company car.


----------



## Miguel2010

Dinamita said:


> I don't think it's bad actually.
> 
> I've had an Astra myself and it was the best car I've had, save for a 12 plate Focus as a temporary company car.


I think they are really tinny sounding cars and I dont like the interiors one bit.

Cant beat German cars mate, simple as that...I know people who have had bad history with German cars, but not me.

I love the feel of a German car (no ****) both drive and interior wise. And I know which kind of car I would rather be driving if someone smashed into me doing big speeds, or I crashed (unlikely to happen)


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> 6K for an Astra.....You can get a good standard M3 for 5/6 grand with all the trimmings!
> 
> Cant understand people who buy astras an fords an the like???


Don't you ride a bicycle? :lol:


----------



## dkos

@Wickio

Bravo on the avatar :bowdown

Getting Tsuchiya's name out there (somewhat) is one of my greatest achievements on the boxing forums :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Miguel2010 said:


> 6K for an Astra.....You can get a good standard M3 for 5/6 grand with all the trimmings!
> 
> Cant understand people who buy astras an fords an the like???


Buy an M3 for £6k, it will be minimum 10 years old, 100k miles, cost a fortune to run and insure. and may not be practical for what the guy needs


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Hi guys, just wondering why this forum was formed? Used to be on ESB under a different name but got banned.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Shocked Quartz said:


> Hi guys, just wondering why this forum was formed? Used to be on ESB under a different name but got banned.


Because the ESB Hierarchy banned lots of people for ridiculous reasons and the place was full of idiots, where this place is alot more sensible, most the time.

and we can post boobies too


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Noonaldinho said:


> Because the ESB Hierarchy banned lots of people for ridiculous reasons and the place was full of idiots, where this place is alot more sensible, most the time.
> 
> and we can post boobies too


Yeah, you seemed to get banned for no good reason sometimes. Oh well, on and upwards!


----------



## Back to Bill

Shocked Quartz said:


> Hi guys, just wondering why this forum was formed? Used to be on ESB under a different name but got banned.


Who was you on ESB?


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Tony Bellew

only kidding, nobody good, only posted about 300 times.


----------



## Bryn

Bill said:


> Who was you on ESB?


WorldsGreatest.


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Bryn said:


> WorldsGreatest.


Used to get well pissed up before first dates.


----------



## Bryn

Shocked Quartz said:


> Used to get well pissed up before first dates.


JohnsonKnows? :think


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> Don't you ride a bicycle? :lol:


Amongst other things mate.


----------



## Back to Bill

Is it wrong to want to physically murder somebody you have never even met?


----------



## Bryn

Bill said:


> Is it wrong to want to physically murder somebody you have never even met?


Come at me bro.


----------



## Flea Man

Johnson Knows :happy How did you get away with asking for streams and stuff?!?

Choi regulars...ASSEMBLE! Is Phillips Odowu actually injured or is he,ahem, _cycling?_ Like Nadal and his 'injuries' :hey


----------



## Back to Bill

Bryn said:


> Come at me bro.


:rofl It's Ok Bryn you're safe,,,,,, for now. :blood


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> Johnson Knows :happy How did you get away with asking for streams and stuff?!?
> 
> Choi regulars...ASSEMBLE! Is Phillips Odowu actually injured or is he,ahem, _cycling?_ Like Nadal and his 'injuries' :hey


:-( Such a pessimist.


----------



## Miguel2010

Noonaldinho said:


> Buy an M3 for £6k, it will be minimum 10 years old, 100k miles, cost a fortune to run and insure. and may not be practical for what the guy needs


Maybe not quite that old mate, shop around cars are cheap for cash at the moment.


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Flea Man said:


> Johnson Knows :happy How did you get away with asking for streams and stuff?!?
> 
> Choi regulars...ASSEMBLE! Is Phillips Odowu actually injured or is he,ahem, _cycling?_ Like Nadal and his 'injuries' :hey


Yeah it's Johnson Knows. Don't know how it worked over there TBH, wrote some threads baiting Warren and saying I was going to watch his stuff for free and nothing happened and then some innocuous bullshit whilst drunk and they got rid of me. For life. Anyway, got a Box Nation subscription now so times change! Thought it would be better if some money was going in the boxer's pockets even if it means putting British fighters off the mainstream radar. Plus I want to see the American shit (reliably)!


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Bryn said:


> :-( Such a pessimist.


Yes sad to say I am back!:yikes Joking BTW.


----------



## Bryn

Shocked Quartz said:


> Yes sad to say I am back!:yikes


Nice to have you over here, mate. :good


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Bryn said:


> Nice to have you over here, mate. :good


Nice to be here! Looking for a job at the moment and this takes my mind off it!


----------



## Wickio

Some cunt has made a huge gash in the side of my car. Looks absolutely fucking horrendous. :cry


----------



## Wickio

dkos said:


> @Wickio
> 
> Bravo on the avatar :bowdown
> 
> Getting Tsuchiya's name out there (somewhat) is one of my greatest achievements on the boxing forums :yep


Cheers mate, I owe my thanks to you for it for repping the Japanese scene. :thumbsup


----------



## Markyboy86

@Dinamita Did you watch Scott Styris just wallop 100 off 37 balls for sussex there in the T20. I know its not really your cup of tea this format tbh. Was an amazing knock, he never came in until the 11th bloody over!


----------



## Ilesey

@Markyboy86

PM Bryn.


----------



## Markyboy86

@Ilesey I have just sent a pm to @Bryn asking if he watched it.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> @Ilesey I have just sent a pm to @Bryn asking if he watched it.


:hi:


----------



## Markyboy86

As i said via PM, thankyou for the quick and concise reply.


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> Choi regulars...ASSEMBLE!


:hi:


----------



## Flea Man

:hi:


----------



## Roe

:hi:

Can I be a part of this clique as well?


----------



## Back to Bill

This supposed clique business is fucked up, old black2023 is having a field day over there, Im a homophobic racist apparently, Beeston too.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> :hi:


:-( Get fucked.


----------



## Bryn

Morning lads. :hi:

I'll be on the road/busy from around 10:30 until 6:30 today, so please don't be alarmed if my usual posting frequency drops off, I will endeavour to return later this evening. Please don't worry, everything is fine.


----------



## Markyboy86

Phew


----------



## biglads

Going up the bwlch, Bryn?


----------



## Flea Man

Bill said:


> This supposed clique business is fucked up, old black2023 is having a field day over there, Im a homophobic racist apparently, Beeston too.


He's just devastated I'm there kicking his arse again.


----------



## Libertarian

It's because I said ''I wish that Black cunt would fuck off''.

Clearly he wasn't smart enough to ascertain the context of my message :yep


----------



## Jay

:lol:


----------



## Wickio

Dinamita said:


> It's because I said ''I wish that Black cunt would fuck off''.
> 
> Clearly he wasn't smart enough to ascertain the context of my message :yep


You a racist.

:broner


----------



## Back to Bill

Flea Man said:


> He's just devastated I'm there kicking his arse again.


Good, Im not a nasty person but to see him have a nervous breakdown makes my day.



Dinamita said:


> It's because I said ''I wish that Black cunt would fuck off''.
> 
> Clearly he wasn't smart enough to ascertain the context of my message :yep


:lol: The lads got serious issue's, I think he's still pissed with me because I said I couldn't take him seriously because he's a bisexual.


----------



## Back to Bill

I got to hand it to Mand though, the man's got the patience of a saint.


----------



## Libertarian

Mand once threatened to kill ''the random picture dude'' - don't underestimate the lad's temper :yep


----------



## Back to Bill

Dinamita said:


> Mand once threatened to kill ''the random picture dude'' - don't underestimate the lad's temper :yep


:rofl I remember, probably the only time I have seen him lose it, it was nearly as bad me threatening to stick my thumbs in Addie's eyes and bite his nose off when I first joined ESB. :lol:


----------



## Ilesey

Where is Bryn?


----------



## Wickio




----------



## Libertarian

http://www.boxingscene.com/team-cleverly-nathan-wants-fight-heavyweight--55352

:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

If anybody wasn't sure Vince Cleverly was a maniac, you should be now. Jesus Christ. :yikes


----------



## Twelvey

Chris Tarrant is shite on radio 2 in the afternoon. Spectacularly arrogant prick. 


Clev versus Chisora would be hilarious.


----------



## Wickio

Cleverly-Karpency II at heavyweight. Make it happen, Frank.


----------



## Teeto

what's going down my Chois? You lads good?

BTW @Bryn I'm still getting them PM's every day mate


----------



## Michael

How fair do you think the Olympics will be lads? Do you reckon your boys might be getting some of that home cooking in boxing and a few other sports or not?

It happens inevitably at every Olympics, Bejing as no different.


----------



## Libertarian

I wish Norwich would just piss off.

They've bagged our two best players in the space of six months.


----------



## Flea Man

Hello lads :hi:


----------



## Bryn

biglads said:


> Going up the bwlch, Bryn?


Not today, compadre.



Ilesey said:


> Where is Bryn?


I'm here, I was in Reading (again).


Bill said:


> If anybody wasn't sure Vince Cleverly was a maniac, you should be now. Jesus Christ. :yikes


:think How come?



Teeto said:


> what's going down my Chois? You lads good?
> 
> BTW @Bryn I'm still getting them PM's every day mate


:conf I dunno what's going on mate, can't you just block me from sending PM's or something.
@Supermanintights What's going on with this, mate?



Flea Man said:


> Hello lads :hi:


:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn Vince thinks the Clevmeister can go up to Heavyweight


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn Vince thinks the Clevmeister can go up to Heavyweight


If Mike Spinks can do it. :conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> If Mike Spinks can do it. :conf


Are trying to 'Spark' debate again ? :think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Are trying to 'Spark' debate again ? :think


I'll 'Spark' you. :fire


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I'll 'Spark' you. :fire


I have noticed you getting more and more aggressive lately, what happened to cool laid back Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I have noticed you getting more and more aggressive lately, what happened to cool laid back Bryn?


I am still cool and laidback, honest. :smoke


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I am still cool and laidback, honest. :smoke


Good to hear, How was Berkshire?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Good to hear, How was Berkshire?


Mega hot, but I didn't really get to spend any time in the sun (thank God), I went from air conditioned car to air conditioned office. Every moment I spent outside was awful. Got a bit of a bollocking in the meeting I was at, nothing unusual there, but I managed to lie enough that I escaped pretty much unscathed.

How was your day?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Mega hot, but I didn't really get to spend any time in the sun (thank God), I went from air conditioned car to air conditioned office. Every moment I spent outside was awful. Got a bit of a bollocking in the meeting I was at, nothing unusual there, but I managed to lie enough that I escaped pretty much unscathed.
> 
> How was your day?


Horrendously hot! Wiring an extension which involved an hour in a loft!!!! at about 50 degrees, no shit! but then did some garden lights in the afternoon which was pleasant!

Not much of a sun worshipper then Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Horrendously hot! Wiring an extension which involved an hour in a loft!!!! at about 50 degrees, no shit! but then did some garden lights in the afternoon which was pleasant!
> 
> Not much of a sun worshipper then Bryn?


I would've probably died if I was in that heat. :-(

I'm not big on the sun, I like it around 20 degrees or so, that's perfect for me. I burn like a mother as well, which doesn't make being outside in the sun a good idea. The only thing I like about the sun is beer gardens and BBQ's, and even then I stay in the shade.


----------



## 084

how are your Flip Flops @Bryn


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mexican_LP said:


> how are your Flip Flops @Bryn


Not on home soil :nono


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> If Mike Spinks can do it. :conf


:lol: Now I know this one was for me :hey


----------



## Teeto

@Bryn it's not a problem or anything for me, I was just letting you know like.


----------



## Bryn

Mexican_LP said:


> how are your Flip Flops @Bryn





Noonaldinho said:


> Not on home soil :nono


I'm loving the flip flops, essential summer footwear. Can't drive in them though.



Flea Man said:


> :lol: Now I know this one was for me :hey


:hi:



Teeto said:


> @Bryn it's not a problem or anything for me, I was just letting you know like.


If it's not a problem I may as well stop sending them.


----------



## Teeto

hahahahahaha @Bryn

I knew it was you doing it

you are truly a legend, I've said it before, but I'll say it again, WAR BRYN


----------



## Teeto

@Bryn


__
https://soundcloud.com/scottrf%2Fesb-anthem


----------



## Bryn

:yep I dunno what you're talking about.


----------



## Lunny

Wickio said:


>


:rofl this needs to be a smiley


----------



## ScouseLeader

Flea Man walked into that Ward/Dawson thread on CHB and just completely cut the crap, told em straight and bailed. It was excellent. Props.


----------



## Holmes

N to the I to the P is back up in this muthafucka, West West Midlands y'all. 
Breaking Bad + weed + leftover cake from my 25th (23rd July) has been great. 

The future looks sorted and my plan is about to get started, cheers @Noonan


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> N to the I to the P is back up in this muthafucka, West West Midlands y'all.
> Breaking Bad + weed + leftover cake from my 25th (23rd July) has been great.
> 
> The future looks sorted and my plan is about to get started, cheers @Noonan


Belated happy birthday.

Hope it all comes together for you pal, no probs :good


----------



## Teeto

Hows things my Chois?

@Choi


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Belated happy birthday.
> 
> Hope it all comes together for you pal, no probs :good


Noon can you have a google and check out courses with college and which soudns right for first year please, on phone and battery dying. Booking course tomorrow 

Might be in work till after Xmas which mean I only have to tread water until say March and I could probably talk my way into a job then as I will most likely know just enough to actually do something onsite i.e the shit jobs that need doing.

Should we ever meet up (up for Froch v Pavlik if you are, me and beeston already on it like a tramp on special brew) then a few jugs are on me


----------



## Holmes

Teeto said:


> Hows things my Chois?
> 
> @Choi


All good in the hood, you?


----------



## Holmes

Oh an before I forget, who are those half caste (no pc) twins I always see on GBP cards. Big fucking grins on them and always trying to get face on camera. See them at all the big fights, dunno who they are, what they do or who they know but fair play to them. Closest I got to this was holding the towel outside the ring in Walsall Town Hall :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Noon can you have a google and check out courses with college and which soudns right for first year please, on phone and battery dying. Booking course tomorrow
> 
> Might be in work till after Xmas which mean I only have to tread water until say March and I could probably talk my way into a job then as I will most likely know just enough to actually do something onsite i.e the shit jobs that need doing.
> 
> Should we ever meet up (up for Froch v Pavlik if you are, me and beeston already on it like a tramp on special brew) then a few jugs are on me


JIB who act as abit of a 'Body' for Electricians state this as a grade of Electrician.

http://www.jib.org.uk/handbook.aspx?cid=61

When you talk to the college just say you want to be a Spark and which course do you need to do, I think its the C&G 2360


----------



## Michael

Holmes said:


> Oh an before I forget, who are those half caste (no pc) twins I always see on GBP cards. Big fucking grins on them and always trying to get face on camera. See them at all the big fights, dunno who they are, what they do or who they know but fair play to them. Closest I got to this was holding the towel outside the ring in Walsall Town Hall :lol:


Al Haymon's sons.


----------



## Bryn

Hope you had a good birthday @Holmes :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

It is currently 28 degrees in my bedroom, I may as well be at the centre of the earth


----------



## Michael

Irish cruiserweight champion Ian Tims is returning on a 7th Spetember card in England. It'l be televised on boxnation. Wonder who hes facing, a British opponent most likely?


----------



## Mandanda

So chilling at work tonight and got two birds coming to the front desk to complain the Boot Camp coach had told them to F off. Next thing loads and loads of long streaks of piss starting waltzing in. It's the Nigerian Olympic Basketball Team....

So it gets to 8pm and there on the court to play a practice game against a scratch side, but they've shown up with no balls and no equipment :lol:. I dunno what level they are, heard some are in NBA but while the rest got excited i sat back and watched Stuart Pearce shout ''head it'' and ''get it forward''. I dunno i think i just prefer more skillful sports like Boxing and Football. Found myself bored within minutes..


----------



## Wallet

Sportofkings said:


> Al Haymon's sons.


Sam Watson's sons. Watson works for Haymon.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Sam Watson's sons. Watson works for Haymon.


:think


----------



## Wallet

What's bothering you, @Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> What's bothering you, @Bryn ?


I'm suspicious, @Wallet, that's all. You're a strange character.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I'm suspicious, @Wallet, that's all. You're a strange character.


Am I?


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Am I?


Yes, very. I've explained this to you in great detail previously, then you just mumbled something in Brummy about Ismayl Syllakh.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Yes, very. I've explained this to you in great detail previously, then you just mumbled something in Brummy about Ismayl Syllakh.


Was this on the same mythical occasion where you "laid the smacketh"?


----------



## Holmes

Sportofkings said:


> Al Haymon's sons.


Thanks for reply.



Bryn said:


> Hope you had a good birthday @Holmes :good


Cheers Bryn, yeah it was sound mate.



Wallet said:


> Sam Watson's sons. Watson works for Haymon.


Thanks for reply, at least its narrowed down to 2 fathers. That's a bonus to mothers in Walsall, you then simply choose the father based on how much he recieves in benefits/wages.


----------



## ScouseLeader

They are indeed Watson's sons.


----------



## Wallet

A belated happy birthday to you, @Holmes

I'm sure you're enjoying Sky Sport's adverts for the new season.


----------



## Michael

Holmes said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> Cheers Bryn, yeah it was sound mate.
> 
> Thanks for reply, at least its narrowed down to 2 fathers. That's a bonus to mothers in Walsall, you then simply choose the father based on how much he recieves in benefits/wages.


Soz mate, was full sure they were Haymons sons, guess their watsons, my mistake.


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> A belated happy birthday to you, @Holmes
> 
> I'm sure you're enjoying Sky Sport's adverts for the new season.


Indeed mate. I'm thrilled in fact!

Fuck I love Aguero, pure and utter **** :deal


----------



## Holmes

ScouseLeader said:


> They are indeed Watson's sons.


Cheers scouse.



Sportofkings said:


> Soz mate, was full sure they were Haymons sons, guess their watsons, my mistake.


No probs :good


----------



## Miguel2010

Wallet said:


> *A belated happy birthday to you*, @Holmes
> 
> I'm sure you're enjoying Sky Sport's adverts for the new season.


Likewise Holmes bro.


----------



## Miguel2010

I also love Sergio (no ****) like.....He got "THAT" goal and sent every utd fan out of our local after I had slaughterd them shouting "in your fucking face" about 70 times!!!...Ahh great day!

Swap Sergio for RVP??...Go on!


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Was this on the same mythical occasion where you "laid the smacketh"?


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Aguero is certainly a very very handsome dude.

No ho..........._well_...........


----------



## scrappylinks

@Flea Man is trolling me on twitter pretending he doesn't know who i am. a new low.


----------



## 084

edit


----------



## Bryn

scrappylinks said:


> @Flea Man is trolling me on twitter pretending he doesn't know who i am. a new low.


:lol: What's he doing? I'm like @Teeto - I don't fuck with the Twitter.


----------



## Bryn

Anyone realise that there is like 24 BBC Olympic channels!? That's mental.


----------



## scrappylinks

Bryn said:


> :lol: What's he doing? I'm like @Teeto - I don't fuck with the Twitter.


Make a twitter bryn!


----------



## Bryn

scrappylinks said:


> Make a twitter bryn!


Ok.


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet :hi:


----------



## Wallet

Hello, @Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Hello, @Bryn


I've been meaning to ask you, what is that avatar all about?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, what is that avatar all about?


It's from Breaking Bad.

Well, it was.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> It's from Breaking Bad.
> 
> Well, it was.


Ah, I see. I'm not sure I like this new one, however, its very well made.


----------



## Jay

@Wallet - ******


----------



## Grant

@Bryn

How are you finding Twitter?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> @Bryn
> 
> How are you finding Twitter?


It's alright, I suppose, @Grant. I'm just not sure how much use I'll get out of it. It seems very 'basic'. I would imagine I would've loved it if it'd been around 10 years ago.

I'll start following some more interesting people and see how it goes. :good


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> It's alright, I suppose, @Grant. I'm just not sure how much use I'll get out of it. It seems very 'basic'. I would imagine I would've loved it if it'd been around 10 years ago.
> 
> I'll start following some more interesting people and see how it goes. :good


so much swag


----------



## Bryn

Teeto said:


> so much swag


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Wallet

:yikes


----------



## Bryn

Poor Bouma. :-(


----------



## Wallet

He seems to be enjoying himself. :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> He seems to be enjoying himself. :lol:


Now you mention it. :lol:


----------



## Miguel2010

Nice technique from Platty....Shame it was only 3 inches out.


----------



## Miguel2010

Hello btw


----------



## Miguel2010

Anyone know anything about flashing Nintendo DS games?.....Me mates young un has lost his memory card an his flash card, so gonna have to get another pair and put some games on it....I knw that part is easy enough but has anyone ever done it an had any success? and do you need a certain card for a certain type of DS?

Dont wanna fry the kids Nintendo man, Will put me in bad books with his Mam and well, I dont wanna do that, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Anyone know anything about flashing Nintendo DS games?.....Me mates young un has lost his memory card an his flash card, so gonna have to get another pair and put some games on it....I knw that part is easy enough but has anyone ever done it an had any success? and do you need a certain card for a certain type of DS?
> 
> Dont wanna fry the kids Nintendo man, Will put me in bad books with his Mam and well, I dont wanna do that, if you get what I mean.


If you need to get a new R4 card you might struggle mate, they're not as easy to come by as they were a couple years ago. Don't think you can get them on eBay anymore due to issues with their legality.

There's a few guides out there, I did my Mrs' DS and it was a piece of piss.


----------



## Grant

Who is that pic of Brynla?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Who is that pic of Brynla?


My avatar? It's Alex Turner from Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> If you need to get a new R4 card you might struggle mate, they're not as easy to come by as they were a couple years ago. Don't think you can get them on eBay anymore due to issues with their legality.
> 
> There's a few guides out there, I did my Mrs' DS and it was a piece of piss.


Aye cheers Bryn.....Checked Ebay, pretty low on the ground etc, googled and got a big list of r4/flash cards etc.....Its already been flashed this DS so all I need to do is dwnload the games and drag the apk files to the memory card, then put that in the r4/flash card thing an then stick it back in the DS......

Sound about right mate???

Are the cards universal? or do I need a certain type for a certain type of DS, cos there are the DSI versions also now, dunno if that makes any difference like?

Cheers mate.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Aye cheers Bryn.....Checked Ebay, pretty low on the ground etc, googled and got a big list of r4/flash cards etc.....Its already been flashed this DS so all I need to do is dwnload the games and drag the apk files to the memory card, then put that in the r4/flash card thing an then stick it back in the DS......
> 
> Sound about right mate???
> 
> Are the cards universal? or do I need a certain type for a certain type of DS, cos there are the DSI versions also now, dunno if that makes any difference like?
> 
> Cheers mate.


Sounds about right to me, mate. I've not done one for years though, so I don't really remember how I did it in any great detail. You'll need to rely on someone else/Google I'm afraid. :good :conf


----------



## Wickio

I bought myself a signed Duran glove this weekend, does £65 sound reasonable to you guys? Really not sure on the value of these things.


----------



## dkos

Wickio said:


> I bought myself a signed Duran glove this weekend, does £65 sound reasonable to you guys? Really not sure on the value of these things.


Yeah, that's a pretty standard price for a Duran glove these days :good


----------



## Wickio

dkos said:


> Yeah, that's a pretty standard price for a Duran glove these days :good


Good to hear, that's kinda what I thought based on a quick eBay search but just wanted to make sure I hadn't been done over. :lol: Cheers, Kos!

Did you hear me cheering on Shimizu Satoshi in the Bantamweight round of 32 in the Olympics? My broken Japanese flooding across the arena, haha.


----------



## dkos

Wickio said:


> Good to hear, that's kinda what I thought based on a quick eBay search but just wanted to make sure I hadn't been done over. :lol: Cheers, Kos!
> 
> Did you hear me cheering on Shimizu Satoshi in the Bantamweight round of 32 in the Olympics? My broken Japanese flooding across the arena, haha.


:good

I didn't mate :lol:

I was actually cheering on Dogboe by the end, crazy little guy that he was :yep


----------



## Wickio

dkos said:


> :good
> 
> I didn't mate :lol:
> 
> I was actually cheering on Dogboe by the end, crazy little guy that he was :yep


Roars of "Nihon ichiban" and "ike Shimizu-san" seemed to confuse pretty much everyone around me. :lol:

Good night of fights though, wish I was able to get more tickets!


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> Sounds about right to me, mate. I've not done one for years though, so I don't really remember how I did it in any great detail. You'll need to rely on someone else/Google I'm afraid. :good :conf


Cheers bro...Sure ill bodge it somehow!


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Cheers bro...Sure ill bodge it somehow!


No sweat.


----------



## Chatty

I went to a Duran dinner show last year - they had signed gloves, shorts, plaques etc by Duran, Hearns, Frazier, Leonard, Hagler etc. They all got either no interest at all or puny offers of £15 quid and the majority was shipped back. I felt bad just sitting there, whilst the mic guy was going round the room asking people to bid £20 to blank stares.


----------



## Wickio

chatty said:


> I went to a Duran dinner show last year - they had signed gloves, shorts, plaques etc by Duran, Hearns, Frazier, Leonard, Hagler etc. They all got either no interest at all or puny offers of £15 quid and the majority was shipped back. I felt bad just sitting there, whilst the mic guy was going round the room asking people to bid £20 to blank stares.


Fuck me rigid! I need to get myself to some of these dinner shows, I would have cleared up.


----------



## Miguel2010

chatty said:


> I went to a Duran dinner show last year - they had signed gloves, shorts, plaques etc by Duran, Hearns, Frazier, Leonard, Hagler etc. They all got either no interest at all or puny offers of £15 quid and the majority was shipped back. I felt bad just sitting there, whilst the mic guy was going round the room asking people to bid £20 to blank stares.


Tight cunts!!

items with those names on is just like buying money in years to come.

Idiots.


----------



## Miguel2010

Video quality is shit....But the tune is quality man!


----------



## Chatty

Miguel2010 said:


> Tight cunts!!
> 
> items with those names on is just like buying money in years to come.
> 
> Idiots.


I was guttered mate, I only found out it was happening three days before so I didn't have time to save cash up for it and the only reason i went was cause I got in free because I wrote an article for the magazine.

If I'd found out earlier I would probably have a house fully of fab four merchandise plastered all over my walls now


----------



## Miguel2010

chatty said:


> I was guttered mate, I only found out it was happening three days before so I didn't have time to save cash up for it and the only reason i went was cause I got in free because I wrote an article for the magazine.
> 
> If I'd found out earlier I would probably have a house fully of fab four merchandise plastered all over my walls now


Nightmare mate....Always next time!


----------



## Wickio

chatty said:


> I was guttered mate, I only found out it was happening three days before so I didn't have time to save cash up for it and the only reason i went was cause I got in free because I wrote an article for the magazine.
> 
> If I'd found out earlier I would probably have a house fully of fab four merchandise plastered all over my walls now


That's my plan as well, I have a signed Duran-Leonard poster, but I'd like to get a signed glove from each of the four. Duran is essentially my boxing hero from when I was getting into the sport as a kid watching old tapes, so I thought it was an apt way to start.


----------



## Wickio

Does Roe deal with article submissions on here? :think


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wickio said:


> Does Roe deal with article submissions on here? :think


Yessir.


----------



## Bryn

So glad I got Twitter now, anyone seen Tom Daly's latest tweet? I've had to wipe the tears away.


----------



## Bryn

Bryn said:


> So glad I got Twitter now, anyone seen Tom Daly's latest tweet? I've had to wipe the tears away.


Didn't realise about his old man, no wonder I thought it was so random. atsch


----------



## wrimc

Back from Ibiza, absolutely ruined.


----------



## 084

@wrimc

good time then mate :yep


----------



## wrimc

Mexican_LP said:


> @wrimc
> 
> good time then mate :yep


As always mate as always. I went for 12 days and I dont know how I managed it. Got work in the morning and im dreading it! Came back to Price Harrison and Bellew Miranda decent fights, might also go to that lightweight PF at the Olympia.


----------



## 084

wrimc said:


> As always mate as always. I went for 12 days and I dont know how I managed it. Got work in the morning and im dreading it! Came back to Price Harrison and Bellew Miranda decent fights, might also go to that lightweight PF at the Olympia.


haha, fuck work :yep

yea that prizefighter looks good, hope some good fights get announced for the Price card


----------



## wrimc

Mexican_LP said:


> haha, fuck work :yep
> 
> yea that prizefighter looks good, hope some good fights get announced for the Price card


Ye probably will be decent but not big names similar to the Aintree undercard. I just want Price to get as many fights as he can needs to get going I wish he was 4-5 fights further on than he is.

Then again I think that of so many of the Brit fighters around at the moment.


----------



## 084

wrimc said:


> Ye probably will be decent but not big names similar to the Aintree undercard. I just want Price to get as many fights as he can needs to get going I wish he was 4-5 fights further on than he is.
> 
> Then again I think that of so many of the Brit fighters around at the moment.


yea most of them could do wit fighting more, read of ESB 1 of the walsh brothers aint thought since 2010, awful for a prospect


----------



## Roe

Wickio said:


> Does Roe deal with article submissions on here? :think


Yeah but not just me..

why?

Also.. :rofl at the guy winding up Tom Daley on twitter :lol:


----------



## Wickio

Pabby said:


> Yessir.


Cheers!



Roe said:


> Yeah but not just me..
> 
> why?
> 
> Also.. :rofl at the guy winding up Tom Daley on twitter :lol:


Sent you a PM, mate.

That guy ended up getting arrested. :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Yeah but not just me..
> 
> why?
> 
> Also.. :rofl at the guy winding up Tom Daley on twitter :lol:





Wickio said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Sent you a PM, mate.
> 
> That guy ended up getting arrested. :lol:


They're charging him with 'Malicious Communication', that's an absolute joke. If those tweet's are considered a criminal offence then @Flea Man would be looking at a long stretch now.

Obviously, it was a cuntish thing to do, I only found it funny until I actually realised his old man had died, but the reaction is all a bit OTT.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> They're charging him with 'Malicious Communication', that's an absolute joke. If those tweet's are considered a criminal offence then @Flea Man would be looking at a long stretch now.
> 
> Obviously, it was a cuntish thing to do, I only found it funny until I actually realised his old man had died, but the reaction is all a bit OTT.


Yeah, it's a bit pathetic really. Let's hope they don't scan ESB for Flea's old posts. :lol:

Funniest thing for me was this guy begging for forgiveness. What did he really expect to happen?


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Yeah, it's a bit pathetic really. Let's hope they don't scan ESB for Flea's old posts. :lol:
> 
> Funniest thing for me was this guy begging for forgiveness. What did he really expect to happen?


Yeah, the apologetic tweet's were more disgusting than the ones abusing Daley, the mouthy little twat. If Flea hadn't turned over a new leaf then I'm sure he would've had a 'fucking dinlow' coming his way by now.


----------



## Roe

I also wasnt aware that his dad had died.

That's not what I found funny anyway. It was just funny seeing the twat try to wind him up and thousands of people biting back. Arresting the guy seems a bit stupid though.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Yeah, the apologetic tweet's were more disgusting than the ones abusing Daley, the mouthy little twat. If Flea hadn't turned over a new leaf then I'm sure he would've had a 'fucking dinlow' coming his way by now.


:lol:

Might just send him that in tribute to the old Flea.



Roe said:


> I also wasnt aware that his dad had died.
> 
> That's not what I found funny anyway. It was just funny seeing the twat try to wind him up and thousands of people biting back. Arresting the guy seems a bit stupid though.


On the plus side, he's now got 50,000 followers on Twitter as a result!


----------



## Roe

Maybe we should do that for the check hook twitter page...


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Maybe we should do that for the check hook twitter page...


Any publicity is good publicity. :hey


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> Yeah, the apologetic tweet's were more disgusting than the ones abusing Daley, the mouthy little twat. If Flea hadn't turned over a new leaf then I'm sure he would've had a 'fucking dinlow' coming his way by now.


A new leaf? What ya' chattin' about punk ass beeyatch?! 

I admit my 'I'm going on a Derrick Bird' tweets/posts might've got me in trouble :yep


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> A new leaf? What ya' chattin' about punk ass beeyatch?!
> 
> I admit my 'I'm going on a Derrick Bird' tweets/posts might've got me in trouble :yep


:lol: The Bird tweets were the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I intended on reading this thread but ended up playing Hambo.


----------



## Bryn

arranmcl said:


> I intended on reading this thread but ended up playing Hambo.


You're missing out by not reading it mate. Shame on you.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> You're missing out by not reading it mate. Shame on you.


I'm stuck on level 16 just now, when I get to 20 I'll start reading some.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Read 4 pages.


----------



## Bryn

arranmcl said:


> Read 4 pages.


I've made 400 odd posts in this thread, might as well just read those. Ignore the rest of these cock-smokers.


----------



## Holmes

Morning fellas.

Working back in the jewellers full time for now, the weather has forced my hand so I will be on the boards a bit more, dunno if that's a good thing or bad thing for you guys. Need to chat boxing more too, I lost a lot of interest when JMM got robbed and so too Pac against Bradley. Looking good in September and hoping we all meet up for Froch v Pavlik?
@Noonaldinho no such luck with the colleges, will keep on lucking and if worse comes to worse I will do the course you said with a training centre whilst working here. Then look for a mates job as and when I feel I am competent enough to do so. Training centres offer good flexibility and accfredited qualifications in C+G but I do worry about credibility on my CV when stating where I achieved qualifications?
@Wallet Breaking Bad is the best programme since Sopranos, easily. Nigh on impossible to predict how things are going to turn out from episode to episode. Half way through season 4 now and things are getting very interesting. Have Season 5 eps on D/load so will be fully up to date by weekend. I'm still waiting on @Bryn to jog the fuck on with Sopranos so we can chat that, I put the effort in with a season a week on average to catch up whilst he is willy nilly with Sopranos, where's the dedication nowadays?

Oh and I bought a new bike lads, scott mountain bike. Does anybody know of any fitness regimes I can follow to get a good CV workout. Fuck running, it's all about cycling. New dirts tracks made in Cannock Chase which I'm gonna thrash when I blow off the belly and back fat. A stone and half away from peak physical conditiona and lost nearly 2 stone since I was a fat, lazy, munchy eating, beer swilling muthafucka. Also kicked tobacco from my joints, strictly blunts nowadays which has meant I'm not craving a joint on way home.

Anyway that's enough of intro post back. Hows @everyone?


----------



## Bryn

I've finished Sopranos, @Holmes. Needed Google to explain the ending to me though atsch


----------



## Wickio

Sopranos and Breaking Bad still both on my to-watch list.

I've had The Sopranos DVD box for ages but never gotten around to watching it. :-(


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Sopranos and Breaking Bad still both on my to-watch list.
> 
> I've had The Sopranos DVD box for ages but never gotten around to watching it. :-(


It's well worth it. :good

I'm currently watching Dexter, just at the end of Season 1. It's quality. Breaking Bad is next on my list.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> I've made 400 odd posts in this thread, might as well just read those. Ignore the rest of these cock-smokers.


Hmm, are you good at Hambo?


----------



## Bryn

arranmcl said:


> Hmm, are you good at Hambo?


Google tells me that 'Hambo' is a traditional dance that originated in Sweden, so based on this, I'd imagine I'm extremely good at 'Hambo'. I'm the Ham-fucking-master.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Google tells me that 'Hambo' is a traditional dance that originated in Sweden, so based on this, I'd imagine I'm extremely good at 'Hambo'. I'm the Ham-fucking-master.


Read the first page of this thread, teeto posts a link to it.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I've finished Sopranos, @Holmes. Needed Google to explain the ending to me though atsch


I take a punt and say you have read and believe the breakdown of the members only jacket guy being of importance shall we say. I don't buy many peoples thoughts on the ending and I believe the ending is far simpler than many make it out. Well done on watching it all, I am chuffed as it means I can finally debate it aslong as Wickio doesn't object.



Wickio said:


> Sopranos and Breaking Bad still both on my to-watch list.
> 
> I've had The Sopranos DVD box for ages but never gotten around to watching it. :-(


Is it ok if I chat Sopranos mate? I may give away ending but it's irrelevant really as it's a great watch never the less. Waited over 6 months to debate it!



Bryn said:


> It's well worth it. :good
> 
> I'm currently watching Dexter, just at the end of Season 1. It's quality. Breaking Bad is next on my list.


Breaking Bad is awesome and I really can't praise enough, it's amazingly simple plotwise yet impossible to predict.

Dexter is on the list but after Sons of Anarchy and The Wire. I have Sons of Anarchy on Netflix to watch and The Wire d/loaded entirely to watch after that, may do in different order but would like to get Netfllix off subscription as I think it's pretty poor bar the odd programme and film.

I actually don't care for TV nowadays bar Sport. I detest the monotony of day to day tv, it is tripe and actually gets me down watching it. Opinions portrayed as fact, biased journalism, bullshit reality tv, proopoganda tv and depressing soaps. Haven't bought a paper since the Milly Dowler stuff either btw.


----------



## Bryn

arranmcl said:


> Read the first page of this thread, teeto posts a link to it.


Ah, I see. I will take a look later.

I'll need to leave shortly as I've been summoned to a client's office for a bollocking. Something about neglecting policy and being 'un-productive'...no idea what they're talking about.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Holmes

Btw guys, what did you think of Artic Monkeys at opening ceremony?

I thought they were ok but Noel Gallagher or Richard Ashcroft should have had the honour. Both great songwriters, both can sing live and both play intruments. Would have loved to have seen either blaring out bangers. Still Alex did well, not keen on his change of style mind, preferred him when he first came on the scene. Kasabian too for that matter, Tom has gone from normal guy to Jesus to 50's to normal guy which the odd dodgy attire.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Ah, I see. I will take a look later.
> 
> I'll need to leave shortly as I've been summoned to a client's office for a bollocking. Something about neglecting policy and being 'un-productive'...no idea what they're talking about.
> 
> Wish me luck.


You don't need luck, you need blame. Choose somebody or something to blame and stick with that. Damn temps!


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> I take a punt and say you have read and believe the breakdown of the members only jacket guy being of importance shall we say. I don't buy many peoples thoughts on the ending and I believe the ending is far simpler than many make it out. Well done on watching it all, I am chuffed as it means I can finally debate it aslong as Wickio doesn't object.
> 
> Is it ok if I chat Sopranos mate? I may give away ending but it's irrelevant really as it's a great watch never the less. Waited over 6 months to debate it!


Go ahead mate, it'll be a few months until I reach the end of the series anyway. With my dreadful memory, I'll have no recollection of this conversation when that time comes. :yep


----------



## Grant

@Bryn, dont overthink it champ. It's fairly simple I reckon.
@Holmes, nice to see ya back. Hope it works out for you at the jewellers.


----------



## Wallet

I hope you get fired, you shitbag. @Bryn


----------



## Holmes

Grant said:


> @Bryn, dont overthink it champ. It's fairly simple I reckon.
> 
> @Holmes, nice to see ya back. Hope it works out for you at the jewellers.


Just here until I get into what I have been targeting. I really hate working here now, only positive is not getting wet and being on net. Watching the minute hand on a clock is as bad as it gets. Working outside was class the banter, the sense of achivement, the foreigners. The rain has fucked me up though, sitting in cabins on a price rate is a killer. Had day rate but job was finished when they spotted asbestos. Closest job is Bury St Edmunds and fuck that for a laugh when travel and digs come out my pocket. The rail interested me but I'm not willing to work unsocialable hours which will mean I miss Lydia growing up.

Many things on the brain, need to focus 

What do you do btw?


----------



## Grant

Holmes said:


> Just here until I get into what I have been targeting. I really hate working here now, only positive is not getting wet and being on net. Watching the minute hand on a clock is as bad as it gets. Working outside was class the banter, the sense of achivement, the foreigners. The rain has fucked me up though, sitting in cabins on a price rate is a killer. Had day rate but job was finished when they spotted asbestos. Closest job is Bury St Edmunds and fuck that for a laugh when travel and digs come out my pocket. The rail interested me but I'm not willing to work unsocialable hours which will mean I miss Lydia growing up.
> 
> Many things on the brain, need to focus
> 
> What do you do btw?


Yup, the little one is the most important thing. You seem like you're passionate in getting to where you want to be, so good luck with it.

I work for a chemical distribution company, but I work in the Pharmaceutical Sector. I basically sell to companies who maufacture tablets, medicines, powders etc.......

Pays the bills, which is the only reason we work.


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Flea Man

@Holmes The Wire shits on The Sopranos.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> @Holmes The Wire shits on The Sopranos.


Truth.

Both are great, the wire is much greater.


----------



## Wallet

Fuck the IBO. :-(


----------



## Roe

But they only have one champion in each division. "The Champion of Integrity" :deal


----------



## Miguel2010

One weight should be one world champion.

Bunch of pricks ruined it.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> You don't need luck, you need blame. Choose somebody or something to blame and stick with that. Damn temps!


Tried that. Failed.



Grant said:


> @Bryn, dont overthink it champ. It's fairly simple I reckon.
> 
> @Holmes, nice to see ya back. Hope it works out for you at the jewellers.


Overthink what, mate?



Wallet said:


> I hope you get fired, you shitbag. @Bryn


I got fired for gross misconduct.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

The Wire is overrated, still great though.


----------



## Michael

Just after seeing there on boxrec that the Canelo-Lopez and Martinez-Chavez cards are both on in Las Vegas 15th September. Most likely means that we'll have to choose between one of em. I'd go for the Martinez card because its a much more evenly matched fight than the Alverz fight. Still both of these cards are quality overall.


----------



## Wallet

Sportofkings said:


> Just after seeing there on boxrec that the Canelo-Lopez and Martinez-Chavez cards are both on in Las Vegas 15th September. Most likely means that we'll have to choose between one of em. I'd go for the Martinez card because its a much more evenly matched fight than the Alverz fight. Still both of these cards are quality overall.


The Showtime undercard looks much better than HBO's, but the main events aren't even comparable.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I got fired for gross misconduct.


Seriously?

Well, this is awkward.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Well, this is awkward.


:lol: Nope, just wanted to make you feel bad. Can't imagine it worked.

My swag lessons from @Teeto have paid off, they couldn't pin anything on me. :smoke


----------



## Teeto

:rofl

Bryn EVT'd Wallet hard


----------



## Michael

Wallet said:


> The Showtime under card looks much better than HBO's, but the main events aren't even comparable.


Yeah, Lopez really is a poor replacement, Canelo's bound to dwarf him on fight night and it'l be over by the half way mark. Chavez-Martinez is one of the biggest matches of the year. The Gonzalez-Ponce De Leon and Mitchell bank fights are excellent bouts though.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> :lol: Nope, just wanted to make you feel bad. Can't imagine it worked.


It didn't.



Teeto said:


> :rofl
> 
> Bryn EVT'd Wallet hard


Nah laz.


----------



## Teeto

Wallet said:


> It didn't.
> 
> Nah laz.


sore losing is bad lad


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> It didn't.


Is that why you text me saying "Really sorry bab, I was only joking."? :think


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Is that why you text me saying "Really sorry bab, I was only joking."? :think


Lies. :-(


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

:lol:


----------



## Miguel2010

Anyone watch Eastbound and down???

Its fucking class man!

Kenny FUCKING Powers! YEAH!!!!


----------



## Markyboy86

WAR CHOOMBE!!!!

Kenny Mufucking Powers Mig!


----------



## Miguel2010

Markyboy86 said:


> WAR CHOOMBE!!!!
> 
> Kenny Mufucking Powers Mig!


Hes quality mate!!!!

The White Flame hahaha


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Overthink what, mate?


The Sopranos ending you fucking tool.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Just completed Hambo. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Twelvey

The nob who lives round the back of us has just came round and complained about us trimming his hedge where it intruded on our property. Does anyone have any experience with this shiz? I've googled it and garden law states that you can cut intrudging branches and can lodge a complaint with the council if the hedge is ; 
1- evergreen or semi- evergreen 
2- over 2m tall 
3- unreasonably blocks light. 

Considering it's a 5m+ leylandi conifer hedge I think he hasn't got a leg to stand on but he is threatening legal action. Any advice boy's?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> The Sopranos ending you fucking tool.


Understood.



arranmcl said:


> Just completed Hambo. Fuck yeah.


Well done.



12downfor10 said:


> The nob who lives round the back of us has just came round and complained about us trimming his hedge where it intruded on our property. Does anyone have any experience with this shiz? I've googled it and garden law states that you can cut intrudging branches and can lodge a complaint with the council if the hedge is ;
> 1- evergreen or semi- evergreen
> 2- over 2m tall
> 3- unreasonably blocks light.
> 
> Considering it's a 5m+ leylandi conifer hedge I think he hasn't got a leg to stand on but he is threatening legal action. Any advice boy's?


Seems like you done your homework, just continue to do it and let him take legal action.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

12downfor10 said:


> The nob who lives round the back of us has just came round and complained about us trimming his hedge where it intruded on our property. Does anyone have any experience with this shiz? I've googled it and garden law states that you can cut intrudging branches and can lodge a complaint with the council if the hedge is ;
> 1- evergreen or semi- evergreen
> 2- over 2m tall
> 3- unreasonably blocks light.
> 
> Considering it's a 5m+ leylandi conifer hedge I think he hasn't got a leg to stand on but he is threatening legal action. Any advice boy's?


Shit in his garden.


----------



## Twelvey

arranmcl said:


> Shit in his garden.


Last year I was sick on his gate handle at about 3 o'clock in the morning. Completely unintentional you understand.


----------



## Bryn

:hi: Lads.


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

Vano don't read, it's depressing.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2181947/Andy-Carroll-offered-36million-West-Ham-deal.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

If this happens Im going to brutally murder Sam Allardyce.


----------



## Twelvey

Bill said:


> Vano don't read, it's depressing.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2181947/Andy-Carroll-offered-36million-West-Ham-deal.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> If this happens Im going to brutally murder Sam Allardyce.


:lol:


----------



## Miguel2010

Hahaha...Fucking retarded cunts west haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam.


----------



## Bryn

Thought a change of avatar was on order, WAR JMM. :ibutt


----------



## Miguel2010

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?1475-Draw-a-famous-boxing-scene-in-paint-thread!/page9

num 127 check my fucking skills out man!!!

Fucking artist me man!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

GB are excellent cyclists, Hoy is a tank!


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> Thought a change of avatar was on order, WAR JMM. :ibutt


Awesome

:lp :lp :lp :lp :lp


----------



## Michael

Seckbach is such a pest, seen this interview of him with John Joe Nevin earlier, following him around London everywhere :lol:


----------



## Twelvey

Anybody else followed broner on twatter? He's like a love lorn 12 year old tweeting about bitches.


----------



## Bryn

12downfor10 said:


> Anybody else followed broner on twatter? He's like a love lorn 12 year old tweeting about bitches.


Can't say that I have, but I would love to see some examples of said tweets.

Morning all, by the way. :hi:

Where is @Noonaldinho ? :think


----------



## Miguel2010

Mayweather released 30 days early...posted in world forum.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bill said:


> Vano don't read, it's depressing.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2181947/Andy-Carroll-offered-36million-West-Ham-deal.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> If this happens Im going to brutally murder Sam Allardyce.


Andy Carroll playing under Sam Allardyce, I wonder how that team would play........:think

DID SOMEONE SAY DREAM TEAM?


----------



## Back to Bill

Pabby said:


> Andy Carroll playing under Sam Allardyce, I wonder how that team would play........:think
> 
> DID SOMEONE SAY DREAM TEAM?


:lol: I dread to think, it won't be pretty, I might just give up on football? watch badminton or some shit, less stressful and depressing.


----------



## Miguel2010

Have we got a fantasy dream team code on here lads for a private league?


----------



## Miguel2010

Mayweathers release.


----------



## Bryn

@DrMo Are you covering the boxing today? Evans is boxing at 3:15, I think.


----------



## Wickio

Finally start boxing again next month. I feel like body has gone from that of a god to something reminiscent of Chunk from The Goonies.

Truffle shuffle on my first day back?


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> Can't say that I have, but I would love to see some examples of said tweets.
> 
> Morning all, by the way. :hi:
> 
> Where is @Noonaldinho ? :think


He's on holiday pal :lp


----------



## Bryn

LP said:


> He's on holiday pal :lp


:good I like the name change, @LP


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> :good I like the name change, @LP


Cheers mate, the Mexican thing didnt have the ring i was hoping for to it. the @LP don't work either, hopefully @supermanintights can sort that soon as it's a good feature


----------



## Bryn

LP said:


> Cheers mate, the Mexican thing didnt have the ring i was hoping for to it. the @LP don't work either, hopefully @supermanintights can sort that soon as it's a good feature


He's now called @Jay by the way. Even though he specifically told us all to never refer to him as 'Jay'.

@ScouseLeader


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> He's now called @Jay by the way. Even though he specifically told us all to never refer to him as 'Jay'.
> 
> @ScouseLeader


ah right, nice 1. hopefully @Jay can sort my @LP problem out then

EDIT: Been sorted already haha, nice 1


----------



## Roe

Is @Jay, 'Jay' Jay? or Jenna Jay 'Jay'? :think


----------



## ScouseLeader

Bryn knows the score.


----------



## Bryn

ScouseLeader said:


> Bryn knows the score.


:deal


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Jay knows why we can't call him @Jay but he'll let us know that we can't call him @Jay without telling why we can't call him @Jay even though his username is @Jay.
@Lunny knows this all too well.


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> Is @Jay , 'Jay' Jay? or Jenna Jay 'Jay'? :think


She's that besotted with me she took my first name for her surname. :conf


----------



## Jay

Pabby said:


> @Jay knows why we can't call him @Jay but he'll let us know that we can't call him @Jay without telling why we can't call him @Jay even though his username is @Jay .
> @Lunny knows this all too well.


STFU you racist muppet.

I can 100% confirm that I'm hearing cracking ice where you are concerned..


----------



## Indigo Pab

Jay said:


> STFU you racist muppet.


:lol: Stop copying Lunny.



Jay said:


> I can 100% confirm that I'm hearing cracking ice where you are concerned..


The people will revolt(well, Teeto. And Sports, but that won't be due to feeling I was hard done by), swaggot.


----------



## Lunny

@Pabby is racist and @Jay is a cryptic cunt.


----------



## dkos

@Flea Man I think you'll like this quote from an article in the Jan issue of Boxing 88:

"And since there is no Hagler dominating the division, since Leonard is in, _ahem_, retirement, and since Hearns is expected to win one of _three_ 160-pound titles, throw Duran's glove into the ring also. Certainly there are no other middleweights who are being overlooked while Duran is being considered. *And he is certainly no worse than Barkley and Kalambay, who are really just journeymen*."

Sadly, the author of the above quote - Richard Countis - is an unknown in the boxing world of journalism :yep


----------



## DrMo

Bryn said:


> @DrMo Are you covering the boxing today? Evans is boxing at 3:15, I think.


Sadly not, Ive been out all day. Heard Evans had a great 3rd round but I havent seen it.

Selby on tonight :bbb


----------



## Lunny

DrMo said:


> Sadly not, Ive been out all day. Heard Evans had a great 3rd round but I havent seen it.
> 
> Selby on tonight :bbb


Yeah, he was class in the 3rd. Was great to see.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

How do you change your name? Mine really doesn't leave much in the way of anonymity...


----------



## Barry Manilow

arranmcl said:


> How do you change your name? Mine really doesn't leave much in the way of anonymity...


You ask Barry nicely.


----------



## Bryn

Barry Manilow said:


> You ask Barry nicely.


Change it to 'analmcl'


----------



## Barry Manilow

analmcl said:


> Change it to 'analmcl'


Done.


----------



## Bryn




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Barry Manilow said:


> Done.


No, please don't :lol: :lol:

EDIT:

Just saw what you did, haha, class


----------



## Barry Manilow

arranmcl said:


> No, please don't :lol: :lol:
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just saw what you did, haha, class


What do you want it changed to?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Barry Manilow

Can you change my name to "Chacal"?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Cheers!


----------



## Miguel2010

El Chacal!


----------



## Lunny

Chacal Khan


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Miguel2010 said:


> El Chacal!


:yep


----------



## widdy

fucking bollocks PK the master of esb has put me in the clique on here,i don't post enough to be in a clique,please tell me its not so:cry


----------



## Roe




----------



## G.O.A.T

Hello


----------



## Bryn

G.O.A.T said:


> Hello


Hello. Have we met?


----------



## Back to Bill

widdy said:


> fucking bollocks PK the master of esb has put me in the clique on here,i don't post enough to be in a clique,please tell me its not so:cry


I saw that argument and as a neutral I found it quite funny tbh, there is no clique, its just unpopular people being paranoid.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

G.O.A.T said:


> Hello


Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## Bryn

Unknown Poster said:


> Is it me you're looking for?


You said we post 'shit' in the Choi. :-(


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I'm just trying to bring my posting level down to the level of you lot so I can be part of the clique, sorry.


:wales:wales:wales:wales:wales


----------



## widdy

Bill said:


> I saw that argument and as a neutral I found it quite funny tbh, there is no clique, its just unpopular people being paranoid.


PK is a cock,he don't half post some shit(i know i know i do as well:hat) but he just posts shit after shit in thread after thread about half a fucking novel long and its all bollocks and im sick of people saying how good he is :barf
i swear he is a alias to wind me upops


----------



## Back to Bill

widdy said:


> PK is a cock,he don't half post some shit(i know i know i do as well:hat) but he just posts shit after shit in thread after thread about half a fucking novel long and its all bollocks and im sick of people saying how good he is :barf
> i swear he is a alias to wind me upops


:lol: You was right in the argument by the way, Although I fought Savon won it, Joshua made a fight of it, the overreaction by everyone was ridiculous and saying that they hoped he losses his next fight because of it was fucking shameful.

Pk is what he is mate, I don't agree with half he says but he can be entertaining at times, just take him with a pinch of salt, it's hard I know sometimes. :lol:


----------



## widdy

Bill said:


> :lol: You was right in the argument by the way, Although I fought Savon won it, Joshua made a fight of it, the overreaction by everyone was ridiculous and saying that they hoped he losses his next fight because of it was fucking shameful.
> 
> Pk is what he is mate, I don't agree with half he says but he can be entertaining at times, just take him with a pinch of salt, it's hard I know sometimes. :lol:


i know he is entertaining but he is still a cock:hey

and i thought johua won,close good fight and the home boy won :deal:jjj:thumbsup:clap:


----------



## Bryn

Gold for Jess Ennis, great to watch. Athletics has been quality today, I'm even watching it over the boxing.


----------



## Teeto

Bigbone is bound to hate me but nah ya know


----------



## Wallet

Congratulations @1st Contact


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> Gold for Jess Ennis, great to watch. Athletics has been quality today, I'm even watching it over the boxing.


What time did Ennis arse stop moving???


----------



## Miguel2010

Been a Jess Ennis fan for a good 3 year......At least someone else will hit that shit now.


----------



## Mandanda

I know we have a Royal or Royals amongst us anyways..

Found out the other day that a lad i managed for a season when i first started coaching has signed pro forms with Reading. Tariqe Fosu-Henry is his name i had him at under 9's. I remember he scored a great solo goal, beat 4 players and stuck it top corner in them samba goals (mini soccer). 

He was class back then, been told he's top class now and well liked at the club. Kid could well make the grade as a Pro he has that personality on the ball that i like. The amount of talent that was in that A and B side at the club i coached with is ridiculous. Two are Scholar's at QPR as well, and one's signed with Palace recently. To think he's now the big name when he was stuck in the B team..


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> @Flea Man I think you'll like this quote from an article in the Jan issue of Boxing 88:
> 
> "And since there is no Hagler dominating the division, since Leonard is in, _ahem_, retirement, and since Hearns is expected to win one of _three_ 160-pound titles, throw Duran's glove into the ring also. Certainly there are no other middleweights who are being overlooked while Duran is being considered. *And he is certainly no worse than Barkley and Kalambay, who are really just journeymen*."
> 
> Sadly, the author of the above quote - Richard Countis - is an unknown in the boxing world of journalism :yep


Aagghhhhhh!!!!! CUNT!


----------



## James Figg

Anyone else find the hype surrounding the 100m more than ridiculous? 

Jessica Ennis' achievement is by FAR much more worthy of praise and yet globally 8 men who are either arrogant wankers or drugs cheats get far more attention...

IT'S RUNNING FAST IN A STRAIGHT LINE FOR FUCKS SAKE! HARDLY COMPARABLE TO MO FARAH.


----------



## Twelvey

James Figg said:


> Anyone else find the hype surrounding the 100m more than ridiculous?
> 
> Jessica Ennis' achievement is by FAR much more worthy of praise and yet globally 8 men who are either arrogant wankers or drugs cheats get far more attention...
> 
> IT'S RUNNING FAST IN A STRAIGHT LINE FOR FUCKS SAKE! *HARDLY COMPARABLE TO MO FARAH*.


It is in the amount of training they do and how inaccesible to a normal person it is. I could no more run 10,000m at mo's pace than i could 100m at Usain's pace. It is kind of silly to think they is so much hype over so short an event but I suppose that's half the attraction, how there is no room to hide or make mistakes.


----------



## Mandanda

James Figg said:


> Anyone else find the hype surrounding the 100m more than ridiculous?
> 
> Jessica Ennis' achievement is by FAR much more worthy of praise and yet globally 8 men who are either arrogant wankers or drugs cheats get far more attention...
> 
> IT'S RUNNING FAST IN A STRAIGHT LINE FOR FUCKS SAKE! HARDLY COMPARABLE TO MO FARAH.


I've always found the 100m to be over the top, The sprinters interviews and moody faces are cringeworthy IMO. The middle distance and long distance runners are a lot more humble and i personally find the 10,000 metres to be a damn site better to watch and lot more harder. A purer event as well..


----------



## James Figg

Mandanda said:


> I've always found the 100m to be over the top, The sprinters interviews and moody faces are cringeworthy IMO. The middle distance and long distance runners are a lot more humble and i personally find the 10,000 metres to be a damn site better to watch and lot more harder. A purer event as well..


Last night we could either have an arrogant wanker or drugs cheat win and that was the only options available...


----------



## Mandanda

James Figg said:


> Last night we could either have an arrogant wanker or drugs cheat win and that was the only options available...


Yeah i be honest i'm not keen on Bolt to self assured for my liking and was only the other week he went awol which probably means he was cycling, My missus is Jamaican and she wanted Powell or Blake to do it i think even she isn't a fan of the O.t.t celebrations. I said to her before the race started ''8 drug users, who's the fastest of them all?'' :lol:. As you say there wasn't much to pick from..

Says a lot when a non league footballer makes it to the semi finals after just 7 months...


----------



## Bryn

Anyone watching the the Greco-Roman wrestling? Pretty cool. What you think @Flea Man ?

Dragon Dragon to take the gold. :deal


----------



## Flea Man

@Bryn taping today, watched whole day yesterday (for Mango and Sourian) but more looking forward to freestyle now (Jordan Burroughs FTW!)

Lovin' the coverage.


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> @Bryn taping today, watched whole day yesterday (for Mango and Sourian) but more looking forward to freestyle now (Jordan Burroughs FTW!)
> 
> Lovin' the coverage.


What's the difference between freestyle and GR, other than being allowed to grab the legs? I'm a complete n00b.


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP 4 out of 4 on a lucky15 for a cheeky wee 4 grand. Thats how i roll. :hey

:hat


----------



## Flea Man

@Bryn different scoring rules as well, but I'm not too hot on that other than the basics. I will add that freestyle and collegiate are also different!


----------



## Flea Man

@Bryn And it's a HUGE dragon!


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> @Bryn different scoring rules as well, but I'm not too hot on that other than the basics. I will add that freestyle and collegiate are also different!


I'll not fuss myself with the rules, seems complicated.



Flea Man said:


> @Bryn And it's a HUGE dragon!


When I saw that as your Twitter pic I pissed myself. :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> I'll not fuss myself with the rules, seems complicated.
> 
> When I saw that as your Twitter pic I pissed myself. :lol:


Had to be done, thanks for pointing me in the right direction so I could crease up many times over :good


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> Had to be done, thanks for pointing me in the right direction so I could crease up many times over :good


No sweat. :good


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> @LP 4 out of 4 on a lucky15 for a cheeky wee 4 grand. Thats how i roll. :hey
> 
> :hat


Fook me lad, fair play :lp


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Fook me lad, fair play :lp


On fire just now matey, had 100 on Murray to win gold at 8/1 and got 200 on Bolt to win the 100/200 double too. bama


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> On fire just now matey, had 100 on Murray to win gold at 8/1 and got 200 on Bolt to win the 100/200 double too. bama


Nicely played mate. :good


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> On fire just now matey, had 100 on Murray to win gold at 8/1 and got 200 on Bolt to win the 100/200 double too. bama


On fire mate, good work, my betting ain't doing to good but still got a few to come in. How are Mexico doing at the football


----------



## G.O.A.T

Bryn said:


> Hello. Have we met?


I don't know....Hmmm, name like Bryn ey, Welsh is it boyo?.....Do Welshman like goats as much as their woolly friends?


----------



## G.O.A.T

Unknown Poster said:


> Is it me you're looking for?


Without a shadow. Can we be friends?


----------



## Jay

G.O.A.T said:


> I don't know....Hmmm, name like Bryn ey, Welsh is it boyo?.....Do Welshman like goats as much as their woolly friends?


Bangarang, Rufio!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening all :good


----------



## 084

Rufio rufio ru........fi..........oooooooooooo


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> On fire mate, good work, my betting ain't doing to good but still got a few to come in. How are Mexico doing at the football


Yeah they are in the semis they play tomorrow, went against the 1/5 favourite James in this 400 final and went with Santos.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Evening all :good


:hi: How was the holiday?


----------



## Jay

LP said:


> Rufio rufio ru........fi..........oooooooooooo


:happy

One of my favourite films!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :hi: How was the holiday?


Very good thanks, not looking forward to work tomorrow mind !


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah they are in the semis they play tomorrow, went against the 1/5 favourite James in this 400 final and went with Santos.


Didthey win, im watching boxing, I've got Mexico to win at 14's



Jay said:


> :happy
> 
> One of my favourite films!


Same as that, quality :yep


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Markyboy86

They play tomorrow @LP


----------



## 084

1971791 said:


> I'm going to Wembley for the football final, so hopefully México make it. :thumbsup


Nice one :good



Markyboy86 said:


> They play tomorrow @LP


Yea at 5 mate against the japs


----------



## wrimc

Im at the football semi final tomorrow would have been GB v Brazil if only we could have beaten Korea :twisted


----------



## 084

I'd love for them to bum Brazil @wrimc


----------



## wrimc

Brazil only just scraped through against Honduras 3-2 not impossible. look forward to seeing Neymar in the flesh though.


----------



## Wallet

For anyone wondering why @Bryn is a big fan of Greco Wrestling...


----------



## Flea Man

PLEASE DON'T SPOIL! Have just started season 3 of Breaking Bad, anyone here sort me out with season 4 and 5 please? Am willing to pay if someone can burn off the discs????


----------



## Jay

Flea Man said:


> PLEASE DON'T SPOIL! Have just started season 3 of Breaking Bad, anyone here sort me out with season 4 and 5 please? Am willing to pay if someone can burn off the discs????


He dies.


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> PLEASE DON'T SPOIL! Have just started season 3 of Breaking Bad, anyone here sort me out with season 4 and 5 please? Am willing to pay if someone can burn off the discs????


5's only a couple of episodes in. I've got them all on my computer so wouldn't mind doing them for you. :good


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> For anyone wondering why @Bryn is a big fan of Greco Wrestling...


The athletisicm is incredible, I'm guessing that's what you mean?



Wallet said:


> 5's only a couple of episodes in. I've got them all on my computer so wouldn't mind doing them for you. :good


What a massive poof.


----------



## Bryn

Activity on this site seems to have dropped off massively, I'm putting it down to being a very slow month in the professional ranks.


----------



## Bajingo

Bryn said:


> Activity on this site seems to have dropped off massively, I'm putting it down to being a very slow month in the professional ranks.


Yeah it must be, the other place ain't too active either.


----------



## Back to Bill

There is not much to talk about other than the Olympics, I have been in troll mode lately, can't wait for the new season to start so I can snap out of it.


----------



## Roe

When the new season starts up properly with Martinez/Chavez, Burns/Mitchell etc. this place will pick up loads :deal


----------



## Chatty

To be fair there has only been the Olympics on the last few weeks and its not like fights are being made either. I don't think people are clued up on the amateur scene and do want to get involved as much so that's probably why its been slower. 

I reckon once the new season gets off it'll start picking up.

I'm hoping to get a few decent article up in the next few weeks (after a week off from writing) that are exclusive and could get people over.


----------



## Bryn

Anyone see this? :yikes


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

That was rather cool


----------



## Noonaldinho

Activity also may have dropped off due to holidays too


----------



## widdy

Bill said:


> There is not much to talk about other than the Olympics, I have been in troll mode lately, can't wait for the new season to start so I can snap out of it.


yup me too,winding PK like fuck,think he may send one of his personality's to find me soon 

think everyones away at the mo and not much boxing on either,did i mention im off to menorca next week with the family then the day after i get back im flying to egypt diving on a livaboard for a week with the lads(and some women,but don't tell the wife:yikes):hey:hammer


----------



## Back to Bill

widdy said:


> yup me too,winding PK like fuck,think he may send one of his personality's to find me soon
> 
> think everyones away at the mo and not much boxing on either,did i mention im off to menorca next week with the family then the day after i get back im flying to egypt diving on a livaboard for a week with the lads(and some women,but don't tell the wife:yikes):hey:hammer


:lol: Yeah Iv'e seen, your and PKs feud has been a bright spark in a rather dull month, it's easy to get caught up trolling over there because there is so many fucking idiots, I mean, who the fuck is Duffy? it's got to be somebody on a whined up surely and Phil Mitchell, its clear as day its really Fitzgerald 90, sorry fitzy boy but you can change your name but you can't change the fact your still a fucking Moby.

Good man, enjoy your holiday. :good


----------



## Bryn

Just heard that they're laying off 10% of fulltime staff where I work. There's boat loads of people screaming out for redundancy. They made this old fella redundant last year when he only had 12 months until retirement. They needed to pay him off like £90k atsch

I've been here less than 3 years, so the payout for me will be shite. Not worth it at all.


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet hasn't posted since Tuesday.

:think

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...latives-say-planned-end-relationship-him.html


----------



## Wallet

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> :hi:


Hi Simon. :hi:


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Hi Simon. :hi:


:huh


----------



## Barry Manilow

Hi guys. x


----------



## Bryn

Barry Manilow - SACKED said:


> Hi guys. x


How come you're sacked? Were you Wallet or Bajingo?


----------



## Barry Manilow

I'm Barry Manilow. x


----------



## Roe

Barry's been sacked? :think


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Activity on this site seems to have dropped off massively, I'm putting it down to being a very slow month in the professional ranks.


That, Olympics, holidays and also Breaking Bad.

Work is dire, I am sure the recession is going to get worse, great stuff from the tories whom have handled all this completely wrong. VAT needs slashing like yesterday and QE needs to stop unless they plan to invest via subsidies for construction, roads, schools, nhs, tax relief etc. get us going and then tax us when we can afford it. Shops in Crewe are fucking dead and hitting the wall by the day, Stoke too for that matter. Still we aren't London and nor are we cared about.

Anyway, War City v Chelsea the weekend. Not a meaningful tie but one I plan to win. Transfer window heating too, think it will be a manic 2 weeks across the boards in the prem. Hopefully Arsenal keep RVP and kick on for next year, unless we sell a striker he isn't needed and United are only linking for the headlines for the IPO sales, imo anyway. Tabloids writtenm by Bob Cass and Mike Sheenan always saying player wants to go there i.e Nasri, Sneijder, Hazard and now RVP yet not a single one of them signed and nor have they given an indication they'd go there. Still United fans feel a sense of ownership over such players, can't work that out but anyway who cares.

Got £5 on Bolt for 200m with Farah in the 5000m as the gambling challenge, had hoy to win gold with Brazil winning too, £5 on that. Lost £7.odd on Blake 100m.

See you soon fella's, off to see my not so well nan.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Fucking hell Nip , 2 weeks ago you were posting pics of RVP in a city shirt saying " he scores when he wants" has a nice ring to it. Now he's not looking to go there he's not needed!!

Also Hazzard was a dead cert to go to city too . Apparently only thing holding up the deal is the reluctance of Wenger not wanting to sell to Fergie. If he stays will only be till Jan or on a free next summer


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just caught end of your message, best wishes to your nan :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Hi Simon. :hi:


Me and @LP were chatting recently as to wether you were Simon!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Me and @LP were chatting recently as to wether you were Simon!


I wish mate. SimonTemplar is all a man could ever want to be, he's as close to perfection as one could ever hope to be. Handsome, athletic, articulate, intelligent, kind, loving, patient. He's so perfect I'm not surprised you think I'm him.

If I was him it'd be a real Fight Club moment. What if I am him!? Holy shit.

Mind = blown.


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Me and @LP were chatting recently as to wether you were Simon!


:good :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Is @GazOC on holiday? :think


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Activity on this site seems to have dropped off massively, I'm putting it down to being a very slow month in the professional ranks.


:hi: Bryn,

Others have rightly mentioned the slow boxing season at the moment, but another factor could be the school holidays; I have three sons all at home at the moment, as I work largely from home that means that they are around my work and as they are all small I'm just not at the computer as much at the moment. With the weather being so warm I'm generally not even in the house. Mrs Templar is off work next week, so I should be around a little more, but basically school holidays take time directly away from the computer. August and December are also the toughest months for my work, which means that that takes more of my attention. It seems likely that the holiday time of year allied with the good weather is throwing up issues for others, too.



Bryn said:


> Anyone see this? :yikes


What was it? The Olympian sensors got to it before I did, for reasons outlined in my above post.



Bryn said:


> Just heard that they're laying off 10% of fulltime staff where I work. There's boat loads of people screaming out for redundancy. They made this old fella redundant last year when he only had 12 months until retirement. They needed to pay him off like £90k atsch
> 
> I've been here less than 3 years, so the payout for me will be shite. Not worth it at all.


Very sorry to hear that, Bryn. What is the timescale for this? Do you think that you will escape unscathed, what sort of criteria are they working to?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> Me and @LP were chatting recently as to wether you were Simon!


:lol: Simon is Simon. There can be only one.



Bryn said:


> I wish mate. SimonTemplar is all a man could ever want to be, he's as close to perfection as one could ever hope to be. Handsome, athletic, articulate, intelligent, kind, loving, patient. He's so perfect I'm not surprised you think I'm him.
> 
> If I was him it'd be a real Fight Club moment. What if I am him!? Holy shit.
> 
> Mind = blown.


:lol: Bryn you're a lovely man, I mean that. Actually, that description does make us sound rather similar, you even used the same film reference that I would have... mind = blown.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: Simon is Simon. There can be only one.
> 
> :lol: Bryn you're a lovely man, I mean that. Actually, that description does make us sound rather similar, you even used the same film reference that I would have... mind = blown.


How are you Simon? as such a well travelled man, have you ever been to Mauritius?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> How are you Simon? as such a well travelled man, have you ever been to Mauritius?


:hi: I am very well, thank you - the sun is shining, the kids are (broadly) behaving themselves, work finishes at lunchtime on a Friday for me, all is well with the world, thank you. How are you?

Unfortunately, however, Mauritius is not somewhere I have ever visited. When planning the honeymoon I nearly went there, but in the end did not. Sorry! Does this mean that you have an exotic trip planned?


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> :hi: I am very well, thank you - the sun is shining, the kids are (broadly) behaving themselves, work finishes at lunchtime on a Friday for me, all is well with the world, thank you. How are you?
> 
> Unfortunately, however, Mauritius is not somewhere I have ever visited. When planning the honeymoon I nearly went there, but in the end did not. Sorry! Does this mean that you have an exotic trip planned?


I to am finished for the day, just waiting for the other half to finish work so we can go to the beer garden , Waggamammas and the watch Ted so very good :good

As for Mauritius, I'm thinking about our Honeymoon, she'd like NY 3 days, 4 days Vegas 2 weeks Hawaii/ Florida Keys but I think its just going to be too expensive!


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> I to am finished for the day, just waiting for the other half to finish work so we can go to the beer garden , Waggamammas and the watch Ted so very good :good
> 
> As for Mauritius, I'm thinking about our Honeymoon, she'd like NY 3 days, 4 days Vegas 2 weeks Hawaii/ Florida Keys but I think its just going to be too expensive!


Short Fridays are good Fridays! And those that end with beer gardens even better. Pesky kids, I'll content myself with a beer in our own garden.

Those are all good choices, I would gladly live in NY full time, so at least it should be a fun discussion. I fear that the future Mrs Noonaldinho's preferences are expensive ones, however. But then, it's a once in a lifetime occasion, and starting out with a happy wife is generally a good play. Let the mothballs out of the Noonaldinho Family Wallet!


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> Short Fridays are good Fridays! And those that end with beer gardens even better. Pesky kids, I'll content myself with a beer in our own garden.
> 
> Those are all good choices, I would gladly live in NY full time, so at least it should be a fun discussion. I fear that the future Mrs Noonaldinho's preferences are expensive ones, however. But then, it's a once in a lifetime occasion, and starting out with a happy wife is generally a good play. Let the mothballs out of the Noonaldinho Family Wallet!


I'm glad she doesnt read the posts on here, you'd only encourage her! and then she'd want to swap Hawaii/Keys with Bora Bora!


----------



## Back to Bill

Im done with work this week now myself, I have a nice bit of weed and plenty of can's in the fridge, Im now sitting on my balcony, in only my pants with Bob Marley playing in the background, fucking love it.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Living the dream @ Bill

I failed to mention I have a few hours work to do today!!!

Must grumble !


----------



## Bryn

Yesterday was mental, I'm stupidly hungover. Weirdly, I got interviewed by Korean TV and the BBC, and now seem to be part of a campaign called 'Fighting Korea'.

My head is very sore.


----------



## Wallet

This time next week... :ibutt @Bill @Vano-irons



Bryn said:


> Yesterday was mental, I'm stupidly hungover. Weirdly, I got interviewed by Korean TV and the BBC, and now seem to be part of a campaign called 'Fighting Korea'.
> 
> My head is very sore.


What? :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> This time next week... :ibutt @Bill @Vano-irons
> 
> What? :lol:


Was in Cardiff yesterday, I didn't realise that Korea and Japan were playing in the stadium. Apparently Koreans and Japanese love Superman, and being dressed as mild-mannered reporter, Clark Kent whilst being accompanied by Batman, Banana Man, The Flash, The Riddler, Robin and Egon Spangler garners quite a lot of attention at 3pm on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Vano-irons

Wallet said:


> This time next week... :ibutt @Bill @Vano-irons


:ibutt

You midlands ******* are going down!

I've never actually been the Villa tho. I was planning on going this year but I have V festival


----------



## Libertarian

Apparently Leeds have signed El Hadji Diouf.

That's me done with them.


----------



## Miguel2010

Dinamita said:


> Apparently Leeds have signed El Hadji Diouf.
> 
> That's me done with them.


Dont blame you mate.........As good an excuse as any!


----------



## Libertarian

I was looking forward to this season, with nearly a dozen new signings and a few turds sent packing.

Then this.... on the first day of the season.

:-(


----------



## Miguel2010

Ahh shit man thats a right killer isnt it!....I would pay to smack that twat!

Didnt even realise the Championship had started!...Been really busy this last week...Rode to work an back, fucking killed me, Ive been riding working and sleeping....In that order!

Thank fuck I'm starting a new job on Monday in sunny Scarborough


----------



## Libertarian

It's the micky mouse cup.... I'm at my mums less than a mile from the ground, there's about 7 people here.

Scarborough.... not been there for donkeys. Always been a Brid man myself


----------



## Miguel2010

Ahh yeah Npower cup or some shite!. Yeah Brids sound like.

We used to go to a boys club camp up in Scarborough when we were teens, class about 100 of us for a week up there in the 6 weeks hols, playing footy and swimming an general merriment through the day and then let loose on the town on the night, drinking berry thunderbirds and pulling the local Scarbrough lasses!...Love it there me.


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> This time next week... :ibutt @Bill @Vano-irons
> 
> What? :lol:


It's got draw written all over it mate, if you see Sam Allardyce hit the floor during the match, don't worry that's just me in the crowd throwing rocks at him.


----------



## Back to Bill

Dinamita said:


> Apparently Leeds have signed El Hadji Diouf.
> 
> That's me done with them.


Christ that is depressing news, I remember when West Ham was going to sign him last season, there was fucking outrage and rightly so, when I think of Diouf I have this image of him spitting at someone, dirty cunt.


----------



## Mandanda

Calls him a sewer rat then a year later signs him, Neil Warnock the people's man......


----------



## Back to Bill

Mandanda said:


> Calls him a sewer rat then a year later signs him, Neil Warnock the people's man......


Oh shit yeah, I forgot about that. :lol: It reminds me of Alan Sugar doing a interview when he was Spurs owner about Jurgan Klinsmann saying he wouldn't even use his shirt to wash a car, this was after he left,,, a year later he re-signs him.


----------



## Mandanda

Bill said:


> Oh shit yeah, I forgot about that. :lol: It reminds me of Alan Sugar doing a interview when he was Spurs owner about Jurgan Klinsmann saying he wouldn't even use his shirt to wash a car, this was after he left,,, a year later he re-signs him.


:lol: Yeah Alan was another one who said one thing and did another. Shocking morals in football..


----------



## Back to Bill

Right lads, I can't take this hangover any more, it's killing me, time to crack open a tin and get back on it, it's the only solution.


----------



## 1971791

Just got back from Wembley! Viva Méeeeeeeeeexicooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chatty

Fucking intense race this 5000m


----------



## Back to Bill

Great race, he done it as well.


----------



## Chatty

Farah is a fucking legend in my eyes, not only did he go out of his way to publicise our boxing magazine for free when we had it but he sent my mate some tickets up for these Olympics (as he is mates with him and used to be one of his main rivals as kids). The lad won me a few quid tonight. I'll be drinking a few beers in his honour tonight.

Just waiting on the Jamaican relay team now


----------



## Bryn

Farah is a very modest guy. Nice to see.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I've really enjoyed the Olympics, but Jesus I'll be glad to not hear Chariots Of Fire every ten minutes!!!


----------



## 084

1971791 said:


> Just got back from Wembley! Viva Méeeeeeeeeexicooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


Poster of the Year :lp


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> I've really enjoyed the Olympics, but Jesus I'll be glad to not hear Chariots Of Fire every ten minutes!!!


I'll just be glad to get some free time back. Every day is work, run, Olympics, sleep, work, run....


----------



## Bryn

Anyone know what travel will be like in the City next week? I've got to go to fucking Vauxhall on Wednesday for a 2 hour meeting. What a waste of time :-(


----------



## Wallet

Free at last.


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> Anyone know what travel will be like in the City next week? I've got to go to fucking Vauxhall on Wednesday for a 2 hour meeting. What a waste of time :-(


I think it goes back to normal so that means heaving with traffic at different times of day, might be best to park up and use a tube into London that's what many do as it's quicker and more convenient. Oh and seeing as your going Vauxhall make sure you have another pair of boxers on mate and get out of there before nightfall...


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> I think it goes back to normal so that means heaving with traffic at different times of day, might be best to park up and use a tube into London that's what many do as it's quicker and more convenient. Oh and seeing as your going Vauxhall make sure you have another pair of boxers on mate and get out of there before nightfall...


:err You what!?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :err You what!?


*BRYN'S GONNA GET BUMMED*


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> *BRYN'S GONNA GET BUMMED*


Please God no.

Any cockney gent even tries and there will be trouble.


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> :err You what!?


:lol: Let's just say Vauxhall caters for the gay man with it's gay spa's and gay pubs and clubs. As my mate says ''when in Vauxhall when it gets dark, forget the bus run to Battersea asap!''. I'll never forget dropping missus off and going through Vauxhall, I was only straight guy at that bus station and when i saw a tall African tranny with a Blonde Nicki Minaj wig i knew it was time to get away from that place or be bummed to a slow painful death...


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Let's just say Vauxhall caters for the gay man with it's gay spa's and gay pubs and clubs. As my mate says ''when in Vauxhall when it gets dark, forget the bus run to Battersea asap!''. I'll never forget dropping missus off and going through Vauxhall, I was only straight guy at that bus station and when i saw a tall African tranny with a Blonde Nicki Minaj wig i knew it was time to get away from that place or be bummed to a slow painful death...


I'm a little bit concerned why this meeting has been arranged in Vauxhall now. Hopefully they've not got the wrong impressions. Strictly biznaz.


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> I'm a little bit concerned why this meeting has been arranged in Vauxhall now. Hopefully they've not got the wrong impressions. Strictly biznaz.


:lol: Team Wales captain in duped into gay meeting in SE London.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Team Wales captain in duped into gay meeting in SE London.


----------



## Chatty

I like the third column which makes it look like the bumming including an imp. Your a sick bastard my team wales brethren.


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


>


:rofl:rofl You are a legend Bryn.


----------



## Wallet

Steve Kim
‏@stevemaxboxing
Juan Diaz to serve as analyst on Aug 24 edition of ShoBox according to press release #Boxing 

New Tarver? :think


----------



## Mandanda

Looks likely, I mean personally i'd like to see Malignaggi used. One Magic Man for another but then again he's got his five live stuff and serious on his boxing at the moment but i really like that kids enthusiasm. I wonder how Diaz law career's going?. Good luck to him though i hope he's got mad skills on the mic and puts the work in. 

I mean Ian Thorpe was brilliant on the swimming cos he put the effort in, sometimes you can see some of the new guys really want it bad and care where as the guys who've been around so long they just blag it. Read a few notes and see a clip then that's it..


----------



## Noonaldinho

NOt one message on Choi all day, what's going on!!!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> NOt one message on Choi all day, what's going on!!!


I've been busy. :-( What's your excuse?


----------



## Wallet

post


----------



## Roe

Is Tarver leaving Showtime then? Shame IMO.


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> Is Tarver leaving Showtime then? Shame IMO.


Unless he's clears his name it's going to be hard for him to go back, I think.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/233752413172027395 :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Some bird on my Facebook just posted this showing off her new tattoo. Do I tell her or what? :rofl


----------



## Wallet

Fucking hell. :rofl


----------



## Jay

Hate it when they forget the apostrophe in "isn't" and "it's" :-(


----------



## Roe

:lol:

Why the hell would anyone want that quote printed on the side of them anyway? Even spelt right it looks stupid.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> :lol:
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want that quote printed on the side of them anyway? Even spelt right it looks stupid.


She's from Yeovil. :conf

It's such an ironic typo too. :lol:


----------



## Chatty

That's as bas a tattoo as I've seen for a fair while.

I think you should tell her about the mistake then post the response on here


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> NOt one message on Choi all day, what's going on!!!


Holiday season - kids around, all sorts of random jobs to progress, no boxing of note going on. I'm suddenly not at work for regular hours, so when I am at the computer it's more rushed and work-focussed than normal.


----------



## Chatty

Hatton with Holy yesterday - helping those comeback rumours along


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Anyone know what travel will be like in the City next week? I've got to go to fucking Vauxhall on Wednesday for a 2 hour meeting. What a waste of time :-(





Mandanda said:


> :lol: Let's just say Vauxhall caters for the gay man with it's gay spa's and gay pubs and clubs. As my mate says ''when in Vauxhall when it gets dark, forget the bus run to Battersea asap!''. I'll never forget dropping missus off and going through Vauxhall, I was only straight guy at that bus station and when i saw a tall African tranny with a Blonde Nicki Minaj wig i knew it was time to get away from that place or be bummed to a slow painful death...


Alternatively - and far be it from me to suggest that Bryn leads a double life of nefarious intrigue - Vauxhall also houses the MI6 headquarters building. So either way, this sounds as though it could be an interesting meeting.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Roe said:


> :lol:
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want that quote printed on the side of them anyway? Even spelt right it looks stupid.


Indeed, one could even venture 'why would anyone want _anything _printed on the side of them?'


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I had to read that tattoo about 20 times before I could see the bloody mistake.


----------



## Bajingo

:rofl



Unknown Poster said:


> I had to read that tattoo about 20 times before I could see the bloody mistake.


Same. Had to study each word for ages.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Alternatively - and far be it from me to suggest that Bryn leads a double life of nefarious intrigue - Vauxhall also houses the *MI6 headquarters building*. So either way, this sounds as though it could be an interesting meeting.


You're surprisingly close to where I was supposed to be going, actually. Not for me to say on an open forum though. ;-)


----------



## dkos

Does anyone know a good site to download movies and/or TV shows from?


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> Does anyone know a good site to download movies and/or TV shows from?


isohunt.com


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> isohunt.com


How safe is it?

I've had some previous problems downloading stuff from Torrent sites before :yep


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> How safe is it?
> 
> I've had some previous problems downloading stuff from Torrent sites before :yep


It really depends on how careful you are. I usually go for a torrent with plenty of seeders, not just because it helps with d/l speeds but you'd assume it's kosher. Check through comments on the prospective torrents, if the community say it's safe then 99/100 it's safe.

All else fails, post the link to the torrent here and I'll have a gander for you. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Noonaldinho said:


> NOt one message on Choi all day, what's going on!!!


Even busier!!

Anybody here married and have any help with wedding guest lists?

How do you not piss off family by not inviting their grown up children?


----------



## Chatty

Noonaldinho said:


> Even busier!!
> 
> Anybody here married and have any help with wedding guest lists?
> 
> How do you not piss off family by not inviting their grown up children?


Tell them you can only have a certain amount of guests and therefore you had to cut out some of the people you don't really see much of/care for very much


----------



## Noonaldinho

UTD and Arsenal agree a fee for RVP


----------



## Noonaldinho

chatty said:


> Tell them you can only have a certain amount of guests and therefore you had to cut out some of the people you don't really see much of/care for very much


But then it gets shitty


----------



## Chatty

Noonaldinho said:


> But then it gets shitty


is ir for both the wedding and bash your not inviting them for. If its just the wedding then just invite them to whatever your doing afterwards (if anything), you'll probably not see them anyway. If for both you'll just have to say your sorry but your really confined on numbers


----------



## Noonaldinho

chatty said:


> is ir for both the wedding and bash your not inviting them for. If its just the wedding then just invite them to whatever your doing afterwards (if anything), you'll probably not see them anyway. If for both you'll just have to say your sorry but your really confined on numbers


Thats the thing, the reception/eveing do is about 70 miles from my family, abit much to ask people to come all that way


----------



## Chatty

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats the thing, the reception/eveing do is about 70 miles from my family, abit much to ask people to come all that way


Can you not just give them some sort of informal invite. Ring them up and say they are welcome to come but you don't expect them too due to the distance. I would imagine most would say cheers but they cant make it anyway.

Then you sort of get the best of both.


----------



## 1971791

Fewer than 12 hours to go until I collect results... so tired right now, my legs have gone.

PS: That tattoo is one of the ugliest things that I've ever seen.


----------



## Bryn

Hope you did alright bro.


----------



## Bryn

I love you guys.


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> I love you guys.


1 love

:lp :lp :lp :lp :lp

#TeamMexico


----------



## 084

1971791 said:


> Fewer than 12 hours to go until I collect results... so tired right now, my legs have gone.
> 
> PS: That tattoo is one of the ugliest things that I've ever seen.


how you get on man


----------



## 1971791

LP said:


> how you get on man


I did well, 96.5% in Spanish, 94% in Maths (full A-level) and Physics, 87.3% in Chemistry. Now I'll get good predicted grades and I can apply to Cambridge.

I'm a warrior, sucked it up, stepped it up and did better in the second exam for everything.


----------



## GazOC

Congrats!


----------



## Bryn

Well done mate. :good


----------



## 1971791

Thanks guys!


----------



## ScouseLeader

chatty said:


> Hatton with Holy yesterday - helping those comeback rumours along


Holyfield looks like he's about to burst into tears.


----------



## 084

1971791 said:


> I did well, 96.5% in Spanish, 94% in Maths (full A-level) and Physics, 87.3% in Chemistry. Now I'll get good predicted grades and I can apply to Cambridge.
> 
> I'm a warrior, sucked it up, stepped it up and did better in the second exam for everything.


Nice 1 bud, fair play to you


----------



## Roe

Holyfield looks like he works in a bowling alley :lol:


----------



## dftaylor

Roe said:


> Holyfield looks like he works in a bowling alley :lol:


Holy looks in great shape considering he's nearly 50. Shame that means he's going to fight.


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet fantasizes about being fisted by the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Wallet

@Bryn fantasizes about Peter North.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> @Bryn fantasizes about Peter North.


Who? :think


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Roe walks around with fish grease on his hands in the hope that people will consider him a ''ladies man''.


----------



## 1971791

LP said:


> Nice 1 bud, fair play to you


Thanks man. :thumbsup

-

I must have gained a shitload of weight during Ramadan. I need to join the CHB running club before something bad happens.


----------



## GazOC

Excuse my ignorance but I assumed people would tend to lose weight during Ramadan?


----------



## Roe

Pabby said:


> @Roe walks around with fish grease on his hands in the hope that people will consider him a ''ladies man''.


:lol: the fuck?


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I assumed people would tend to lose weight during Ramadan?


It's fairly common to gain weight during Ramadan, mainly due to the type of meals eaten and the hours of the day (night) that they're eaten. Can't say I get any fatter personally during Ramadan though.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Michael

Danny flexen is such a fucking spastic, someone get him off CHB's twitter feed.


----------



## Markyboy86

@MarkyboyD is my twitter name, get following, im more jandsome than LP and my banter is better too. I will follow back


----------



## 084

Sportofkings said:


> Danny flexen is such a fucking spastic, someone get him off CHB's twitter feed.


whats your twitter name mate



Markyboy86 said:


> @MarkyboyD is my twitter name, get following, im more jandsome than LP and my banter is better too. I will follow back


:lol::lol: behave


----------



## Michael

LP said:


> whats your twitter name mate
> 
> :lol::lol: behave


Not on Twitter Lp yet, been meaning to get set up on it for ages though, would handy to keep up to date on the news.


----------



## Back to Bill

Where's Wilfred (Wallet) Bramble this morning? I'm yet to mention a certain football match that was played yesterday, which I believe the mighty hammers won 1-0, it's a shallow victory to be fair, Sam Allardyce still lives so I can't celebrate too much.


----------



## Jay

@Wallet


----------



## Back to Bill

For Wallet.


----------



## Wallet

We were fucking awful. :-(





And West Ham weren't much better.


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> We were fucking awful. :-(
> 
> And West Ham weren't much better.


Your right there mate, wasn't the best game of football, as long as Fat Sam is involved that will always be the case, you will have your revenge, we have to play you at Villa Park yet, I got more chance of Boning Martine McCutchon then us getting a result there.


----------



## 084

Sportofkings said:


> Not on Twitter Lp yet, been meaning to get set up on it for ages though, would handy to keep up to date on the news.


get invovled:ibutt


----------



## Wallet

Just looking through Boxrec to see our old friend Boxen talking about his "newly world ranked" son. When asked who he was ranked with he gets angry, and eventually confesses that he's #41 with the WBC. :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP How do you like your big notes )


----------



## Lunny

Bill said:


> Where's Wilfred (Wallet) Bramble this morning? I'm yet to mention a certain football match that was played yesterday, which I believe the mighty hammers won 1-0, it's a shallow victory to be fair, Sam Allardyce still lives so I can't celebrate too much.


A 1-0 thrashing it was.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> @LP How do you like your big notes )


haha, not as much as you pal, u booked that table yet


----------



## Michael

LP said:


> get invovled:ibutt


Will do :good


----------



## Bryn

Alright lads?


----------



## Back to Bill

@Lunny No mate, as Wallet said we were fortunate, it wasn't a good game of football.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening all


----------



## Bryn

:hi: @Noonaldinho


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :hi: @Noonaldinho


:hi: Brynlaaaa how are you?#

:wales


----------



## Bryn

I'm crazy hungover, was at a wedding yesterday. How are you?


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'm good thanks, about to go out for a meal with family. Been on a nice bike ride this morning with the missus. Whilst on the ride asked a random guy if we were going the right way to Alvechurch along the canal, he corrected us saying go opposite way and then started going nuts, saying he'd never look at women or my woman like that as he's giving him self to the lord and he is ' training for the lord' scared my missus alot. I just said "ok mate, have a nice day" . She was going mad after I told you not to ask him, I told you he looked crazy , he could have murdered us..... :lol:

And I love Weddings :good, I trust it was a good one?
@Bryn


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm good thanks, about to go out for a meal with family. Been on a nice bike ride this morning with the missus. Whilst on the ride asked a random guy if we were going the right way to Alvechurch along the canal, he corrected us saying go opposite way and then started going nuts, saying he'd never look at women or my woman like that as he's giving him self to the lord and he is ' training for the lord' scared my missus alot. I just said "ok mate, have a nice day" . She was going mad after I told you not to ask him, I told you he looked crazy , he could have murdered us..... :lol:
> 
> And I love Weddings :good, I trust it was a good one?
> @Bryn


Sounds like an eventful bike ride. The wedding was awesome. It was at this place;


----------



## Wallet

Looks fancy @Bryn.

I'm surprised they let scruffbags like you in there.


----------



## GazOC

Off to (and I believe is this correct name for the island with todays Yoof) "Beefa" on Friday for a 4 day Stag Night. Can't wait!!


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Looks fancy @Bryn .
> 
> I'm surprised they let scruffbags like you in there.


I scrub up OK, I think.


----------



## Wallet

Nice kilt.


----------



## Bryn

Umm, thanks?


----------



## Wallet

Should have wore this instead, @Bryn:

http://www.vdemens.com/product/list_black


----------



## Bryn

I would've looked far less dashing.


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP its a cert for Notts sunshine


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Off to (and I believe is this correct name for the island with todays Yoof) "Beefa" on Friday for a 4 day Stag Night. Can't wait!!


Have to let me know how expensive it is once out there, I'm toying between Ibiza,Magaluff or Benidorm for mine!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Kos, RVP said he is leaving.
> 
> RVP in blue, oh yes. United get Powell





Holmes said:


>





Holmes said:


> It's a pic I found. To be absolutely straight with you I'd prefer Cavani. Younger, less injury prone and imo the more complete player.
> 
> RVP is ours if we want him by all accounts. Every journo on it and Arsenal folk all reckon it was a done deal hence Arsenal spending. Word is they want him to put request in so that he gets the abuse instead of them. His statement speaks volumes. I still think Barca are in the hunt.





Holmes said:


> Honest to God mate I think he's ours. Hence why you signed Podolski and Giroud. I think its been agreed for time, I know his terms have. 180k a week they reckon and not 200+ reported. Fee is the only sticking point.
> 
> You should respect he loves Arsenal and would love to stay there if the board matched his ambitions. Remember he has nothing to his name mate and hes close to retiring. Celebrating third and carrying a team is not the ending he wants.
> 
> Arsenal fans should focus anger at board and not player. Same as United who envy our owners and bemoan spending whilst they pray the Glazers do the same. Hypocrites but narrow minded ones, Glazers are holding them back but the propaganda team spin it as we are ruining football. Let's forget the fact Ronaldos fee was put to pay debt aye?


:yikes

Never mind, City get Rodwell


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> @LP its a cert for Notts sunshine


yea ideal, do the sunday night as well :good


----------



## 084

@Noonaldinho

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> Have to let me know how expensive it is once out there, I'm toying between Ibiza,Magaluff or Benidorm for mine!


Sure mate. I've been to Magaluf and Benidorm and, unless things have changed, Magaluf is a damn sight better than Benidorm.


----------



## wrimc

GazOC said:


> Sure mate. I've been to Magaluf and Benidorm and, unless things have changed, Magaluf is a damn sight better than Benidorm.


And Ibiza is a damn sight better than Magaluf!


----------



## GazOC

Great news!:lp


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> :yikes
> 
> Never mind, City get Rodwell


He had an agreement according to many, many sources to join us and he was to replace Tevez whom is now staying. We have 4 strikers and have recieved no proper bids for Tevez or Dzeko so whom would he replace, shall we have 5 strikers?

I credit United for the purchase of a fine player, I just laugh at the contradiction of Fergie with us buying players on big wages when RVP is on £200k+ a week and is 29, I thought he said he only dealt with youth?

Rodwell is cover for Barry and we ain't done yet so save your snipes till the end of the window fella. Rodwell and Sinclair offer extra options (remember Hargreaves and Pizarro gone and AJ being sold) and we need English players as per quota. I am absolutely positive that we will sign a few worldies.

Hope ya well Noon,I expected nothing less than having some digs for this. On my life I never thought United would scrape the cash together to get RVP when LB and Midfield are screaming out for quality. Evra is abysmal and Giggs and Scholes are way too old, Anderson isn't good enough and that leaves Cleverly (always injured), Carrick (fair enough) and Fletcher (just come back from terrible injury and touch and go). You need a quality operator at CM and Fergie spent the family silver on a 29year old RVP when goals wern't a problem last year. Crazy. Evra is shot to shit and an unknown Ducth LB ain't cutting the mustard for a top team, Baines should have been bought and Debuchy at RB. Sahin on loan maybe?

Anyway, game on, looking forward to this season and seeing how Chelsea fair, next year they will be our rivals imo.


----------



## Holmes

Oh and Fellaini, certified fucking G'. Shit all over United yesterday, the fear factor of United has gone and they will do well to amass the points tally of last year. Fucking roll on derby day, Fergies nosebleed is imminent...


----------



## Bryn

Good afternoon, gentlemen.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> He had an agreement according to many, many sources to join us and he was to replace Tevez whom is now staying. We have 4 strikers and have recieved no proper bids for Tevez or Dzeko so whom would he replace, shall we have 5 strikers?
> 
> I credit United for the purchase of a fine player, I just laugh at the contradiction of Fergie with us buying players on big wages when RVP is on £200k+ a week and is 29, I thought he said he only dealt with youth?
> 
> Rodwell is cover for Barry and we ain't done yet so save your snipes till the end of the window fella. Rodwell and Sinclair offer extra options (remember Hargreaves and Pizarro gone and AJ being sold) and we need English players as per quota. I am absolutely positive that we will sign a few worldies.
> 
> Hope ya well Noon,I expected nothing less than having some digs for this. On my life I never thought United would scrape the cash together to get RVP when LB and Midfield are screaming out for quality. Evra is abysmal and Giggs and Scholes are way too old, Anderson isn't good enough and that leaves Cleverly (always injured), Carrick (fair enough) and Fletcher (just come back from terrible injury and touch and go). You need a quality operator at CM and Fergie spent the family silver on a 29year old RVP when goals wern't a problem last year. Crazy. Evra is shot to shit and an unknown Ducth LB ain't cutting the mustard for a top team, Baines should have been bought and Debuchy at RB. Sahin on loan maybe?
> 
> Anyway, game on, looking forward to this season and seeing how Chelsea fair, next year they will be our rivals imo.


Haha, I was just thinking you have the Teddy Atlas curse when it comes to transfers, first Hazard is 99% signed then RVP! They have just signed a LB but to be honest not seen anything of him, and Baines was priced out of a move. Kagawa has looked decent so far too. I think MF they're ok now, CB is looking short due to the injurys, I remember saying last year Cahill would have been a brilliant signing for £6m.

I think it will be another close season IMO


----------



## Miguel2010

Fuck UNITED!

Dicks!


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Fuck UNITED!
> 
> Dicks!


:hi: Hello Migs.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Haha, I was just thinking you have the Teddy Atlas curse when it comes to transfers, first Hazard is 99% signed then RVP! They have just signed a LB but to be honest not seen anything of him, and Baines was priced out of a move. Kagawa has looked decent so far too. I think MF they're ok now, CB is looking short due to the injurys, I remember saying last year Cahill would have been a brilliant signing for £6m.
> 
> I think it will be another close season IMO


The source regarding both transfers was a good one pre this season and has since been hounded off bluemoon, TolmieHairdoo. He has resurfassed saying 2 players will be moving #mcfc and that's meant to be adebayor and sinclair if that makes any odds.

I think you're in for some hiding this year to be honest and all the talk of RVP and Rooney wont matter a jot as you didn't get a shot on goal at our place last year and Yaya dominated you like Fellaini did last night.

Baines wasn't priced out, Everton asked for £25mill according to many of their sources and Fergie thought RVP was more needed. A £3mill unknown from Holland to cover Evra says to me that Fergie thinks Evra is better than he is or is rewarding him for not going to Real maybe?

I expect United to buy a CM and LB next year in the summer but this year will suffer. I say that with no bias (honestly), I genuinely think you have lost the fear factor and haven't anywhere near the quality of 5 years ago. 
e
Cahill was a bargain for Chelsea, totally, I am gutted we didn't go for him when we have Richard Ashcroft embarrasing us at the back for cover.

Put this on record (as I was right with most of my calls all things United last year iirc ) that Kagawa will be your player of year and Rio and Evra will cost you again. Fergie relying on a shot Giggs, old Scholes, injury prone Clevinho, fat Anderson and allways on the shitter Fletcher + Carrick is criminal. His tactics last year were questionable and him signing RVP was unwise in the grand scheme of things.

De Gea coming good, not sure of him when it comes to corners but bar that he's quality to be fair. Great shot stopper like.

CB will be fine with Vidic and Evans/Smalling, said many a time Jones is terribly overrated and bang average, DMF player imho.

Really, really looking forward to this campaign, I think we will win this and hopefully Senegal beat Ivory Coast meaning the Toure's stay. If not it will be closer but I still expect to to win (no arrogance, just confident with our outfit).

As I said, who would RVP replace when we have not sold anybody? Would Hazard be interested playing for Chelsea when they had no CL footie and finished 6th? Things happen Brett.

Hope you're well my perm headed companion, Souness mk2


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Fuck UNITED!
> 
> Dicks!


You're growing on me by the day Migs.

IMO selling Song was CRIMINAL!

Where you think you'll finish this year? Chelsea look strong and I see them 3rd, Yourselves and Spurs for 4th.


----------



## Bryn




----------



## GazOC

Not bad.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Not bad.


:happy


----------



## GazOC

just realized that might come across as "meh, not bad" when it was meant as a "hmmm, not bad!!".


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> just realized that might come across as "meh, not bad" when it was meant as a "hmmm, not bad!!".


That's atleast the 3rd Ataris song I've posted that you've commented on that you like. I may convert you like I did @icemax

Where is @icemax anyways?


----------



## Wallet

What a heap of shit.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I don't like music.


:-(


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> That's atleast the 3rd Ataris song I've posted that you've commented on that you like. I may convert you like I did @icemax


I'm quite partial to up tempo stuff.



> Where is @icemax anyways?


Last time I saw him post was last weekend in a polictical thread over on ESB.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> :-(


And I like shit like that even less.


----------



## GazOC

Whats your taste in music Wallet?


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I scrub up OK, I think.












:good

Looking fly' Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Whats your taste in music Wallet?


He's said that he doesn't like music.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> :good


:lol: That's the perfect lego hair photo too.


----------



## GazOC

Right, sorry!


----------



## Indigo Pab

Speaking of ESB, am I the only one who hasn't been able to get on in like a month+?

Just won't load for me at all, have to use a proxy to get on and that's a pain in the arse.


----------



## Wallet

GazOC said:


> Whats your taste in music Wallet?


I'm not really bothered by music.

I've got a Iphone without a single song on it.


----------



## GazOC

Fair enough. I give as shit less and less about music as I get older but most young people tend to be very into it (I was!).


----------



## Noonaldinho

Pabby said:


> Speaking of ESB, am I the only one who hasn't been able to get on in like a month+?
> 
> Just won't load for me at all, have to use a proxy to get on and that's a pain in the arse.


What's ESB??


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Speaking of ESB, am I the only one who hasn't been able to get on in like a month+?
> 
> Just won't load for me at all, have to use a proxy to get on and that's a pain in the arse.


Same here, dude.


----------



## Michael

I cant get on ESB for the last while to, weird.


----------



## Bryn

Sportofkings said:


> I cant get on ESB for the last while to, weird.


They only blocked my work IP, so I can get on just fine from this one. Also, I proxy from work so have no problem. I don't actually feel the need to visit there more than once a month...


----------



## Luf

I still go on for the classic forum, even if just to get my dose of frankenfrank :lol:


----------



## Michael

Bryn said:


> They only blocked my work IP, so I can get on just fine from this one. Also, I proxy from work so have no problem. I don't actually feel the need to visit there more than once a month...


I wouldn't use Eastside that much myself, still id like to go back occasionally for the Irish thread, and the lounge. It seems im left with no choice though, them the breaks I guess :conf


----------



## Bryn




----------



## dkos

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

That's amazing, Kos. :lol: His little jog is quality.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Oi oi Choi Choi :good

Also just seen an advert for 'A touch of cloth' on Sky 1 on Sunday night, looks quite good!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Oi oi Choi Choi :good
> 
> Also just seen an advert for 'A touch of cloth' on Sky 1 on Sunday night, looks quite good!


A touch of cloth doesn't sound like something I'd want to watch. @Hagman


----------



## 1st Contact

What Up Choi, What have I missed in the last few weeks??


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> What Up Choi, What have I missed in the last few weeks??


:hi: Hi 1C. You've not missed much, just the Olympics, where you been?


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> :hi: Hi 1C. You've not missed much, just the Olympics, where you been?


Winning 2 Gold medals :hey

Seriously though just working


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> A touch of cloth doesn't sound like something I'd want to watch. @Hagman


Its a Spoof about a dtetective from what I gather, could be one of those where the adverts funnier than the programme


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> Winning 2 Gold medals :hey
> 
> Seriously though just working


Congrats by the way!


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Congrats by the way!


:lol::lol:

How have you been mate??


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> How have you been mate??


I've been alright like, feel like all I do at the minute is whine about my job, doing my head in. Trying not to post about it on here because then I'd do everyone's collective heads in too.

You still doing photography and bouncing?


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> I've been alright like, feel like all I do at the minute is whine about my job, doing my head in. *Trying not to post about it on here because then I'd do everyone's collective heads in too.*
> 
> You still doing photography and bouncing?


Come on now, no secrets on CHB!

This is a sharing place. We're an open group.

Ok, I'm talking shit - I'm just nosy, and that game is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> Come on now, no secrets on CHB!
> 
> This is a sharing place. We're an open group.
> 
> Ok, I'm talking shit - I'm just nosy, and that game is fucking bullshit.


Seriously though, nobody would give a shit about my work problems - they're all fairly mundane. Nobody wants to here anyone whine about their jobs.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Seriously though, nobody would give a shit about my work problems


I know I don't.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I know I don't.


No matter what happens, I know I will always have you there to keep me grounded.


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> Seriously though, nobody would give a shit about my work problems - they're all fairly mundane. Nobody wants to here anyone whine about their jobs.


Most people need to get a release in some shape - and sometimes just ranting about a problem can at the least allow you to get it out of your system.

Who cares if people give a shit - least you got a chance to let off steam over it.


----------



## wrimc

@Bryn.....this is a sharing community.....this is your safe place. We are all friends here.


----------



## Libertarian

:hi: radabs

It's been a while.... done literally nothing but work for weeks.

I'm trying to tie up countless numbers of mortgages, one guy has been sat on a standard variable at 5.5% for four years, he owes well over £100k. On a fixed he'd be closer to 3%. Daft twat, he said ''until I was told to see you I never trusted financial advisors, I always preferred to go direct to the banks. won't be doing that again''.

:lol:


----------



## Lunny

@Bryn Have you thought about PMing Bryn on this issue?


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> I've been alright like, feel like all I do at the minute is whine about my job, doing my head in. Trying not to post about it on here because then I'd do everyone's collective heads in too.
> 
> You still doing photography and bouncing?


Yeah I am, More so the bouncing at the moment as the Olympics and the influx of tourists to London have led to more work on the door for me in the last few weeks


----------



## Bryn

Lunny said:


> @Bryn Have you thought about PMing Bryn on this issue?


The thought had crossed my mind...



1st Contact said:


> Yeah I am, More so the bouncing at the moment as the Olympics and the influx of tourists to London have led to more work on the door for me in the last few weeks


:good


----------



## Holmes

Crimewatch on bbc, as a kid I used to hate watching this before bedtime. Always fucking rape nightmares too! Terrible 

How's things all, been busy at work (Jewellers), and making in roads to sorting out a new job. Wehay!

Proper living life at mo, cardio is getting better and riding 4 times a week for an hour, upping to 1.15 and dieting too. Lost 2 stone since last Sept.

Abraham on the weekend, Barca v Madrid too, beautiful.

Hope you are all well.

@Wallet, ''you asked me if I'm in the meth business or the money business, I'm in the empire business!"


----------



## Holmes

Dinamita said:


> :hi: radabs
> 
> It's been a while.... done literally nothing but work for weeks.
> 
> I'm trying to tie up countless numbers of mortgages, one guy has been sat on a standard variable at 5.5% for four years, he owes well over £100k. On a fixed he'd be closer to 3%. Daft twat, he said ''until I was told to see you I never trusted financial advisors, I always preferred to go direct to the banks. won't be doing that again''.
> 
> :lol:


Good to see you're doing well homeboy. You still up for the Froch fight meet up, need to up the game on gambling challenge.


----------



## Wickio

Finally started watching Breaking Bad. God damn.


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> @Wallet, ''you asked me if I'm in the meth business or the money business, I'm in the empire business!"


Loving the new season so far. :good


----------



## Lunny

Wickio said:


> Finally started watching Breaking Bad. God damn.


Wait until you get to season 4. Shit gets REAALLL


----------



## Wickio

Lunny said:


> Wait until you get to season 4. Shit gets REAALLL


Only just finished the first season so I've got a shit load to get through. Looking forward to it. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Well Choi its my birthday today so I'm off to the pub!!!!


----------



## dkos

Noonaldinho said:


> Well Choi its my birthday today so I'm off to the pub!!!!


Have a good one :good


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Well Choi its my birthday today so I'm off to the pub!!!!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bryn

Happy birthday dude. :good


----------



## Libertarian

Holmes said:


> Good to see you're doing well homeboy. You still up for the Froch fight meet up, need to up the game on gambling challenge.


It's going OK, the problem with mortgages is that they take ages to go through, and then some jobsworth surveyor downvalues the house so you've got to start from scratch, or the customer doesn't do anything.

On the gambling, just go all in on Golovkin to beat Proksa.

If the Froch opponent is decent I'll be there.


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Well Choi its my birthday today so I'm off to the pub!!!!


Happy birthday, you bluenose cunt. :good


----------



## Bryn

@Flea Man you're fucking there mate, so get in that car and fuck off.


----------



## Libertarian

A little bit of shameless self promotion here but if any of you have any existing life cover or critical illness policies, you're probably paying too much for them.

Rates now are lower than they've ever been, and they go up as part of an EU directive on the 21st Dec this year.

So if you want me to look at them I'm more than happy to do so!


----------



## Jay

Dinamita said:


> A little bit of shameless self promotion here but if any of you have any existing life cover or critical illness policies, you're probably paying too much for them.
> 
> Rates now are lower than they've ever been, and they go up as part of an EU directive on the 21st Dec this year.
> 
> So if you want me to look at them I'm more than happy to do so!


:lol:

CHB takes 3% commission on all sold policies... :hey


----------



## Libertarian

Sure it can be arranged :hey


----------



## 1971791

I won the 2018 World Cup with México in Football Manager! Despite playing a defensive 4-1-4-1, I scored quite a few goals, although basically my only way of scoring was a through-ball to Hernández or a set-piece.


----------



## Vano-irons

Off to tw pub for Swansea - West Ham!

Gonna be a long day!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Thank you formthe birthday wishes, I'm feeling suprisingly ok this morning!


----------



## Bryn

You were steaming lastnight mate, sending me allsorts on Facebook.


----------



## Vano-irons

Noonaldinho said:


> Thank you formthe birthday wishes, I'm feeling suprisingly ok this morning!


Happy birthday mate. I was trying to post it on your wall yesterday, but I ran out of Internet on my phone


----------



## Vano-irons

Just won 200 quid on a slot machine. Never go on them usually. Happy days!


----------



## 084

Vano-irons said:


> Just won 200 quid on a slot machine. Never go on them usually. Happy days!


nice 1, i won 200 in Casino yesterday afternoon


----------



## Vano-irons

LP said:


> nice 1, i won 200 in Casino yesterday afternoon


Nice one pal!


----------



## Libertarian

''Abide With Me'' before the Cup Final always makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.

I've decided not to go to this year's Final....

1994
1995
2000
2003
2005
2010
2011

Been to all of them.... and Leeds have lost..... all of them.

1999 was the only one I'd missed, and we won.

Come on Leeds :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> Just won 200 quid on a slot machine. Never go on them usually. Happy days!





LP said:


> nice 1, i won 200 in Casino yesterday afternoon


Nice one fellas :good



Vano-irons said:


> Happy birthday mate. I was trying to post it on your wall yesterday, but I ran out of Internet on my phone


Cheers pal!


----------



## cheekyvid

Will there be an RbR here tonight? 

I'm up for converting here if theres even a few people on it.


----------



## Michael

cheekyvid said:


> Will there be an RbR here tonight?
> 
> I'm up for converting here if theres even a few people on it.


Of course! There's one for every major fight, either in the world boxing forum or the British.


----------



## Jay

cheekyvid said:


> Will there be an RbR here tonight?
> 
> I'm up for converting here if theres even a few people on it.


There's always an RBR - there's a World forum RBR and British Forum RBR.

We also have 100% uptime :hey


----------



## Bryn

cheekyvid said:


> Will there be an RbR here tonight?
> 
> I'm up for converting here if theres even a few people on it.


There'll definitely be one here mate, I'm pretty sure ours get more posts usually then over on ESB too. Also, I post over here, so there'll be plenty of random non-boxing related posts in it.


----------



## cheekyvid

Impressed with the responses. ESB is a sorry old place now.

Can we somehow get someone(or convince griff) to upload Ringside to a private or unlisted video on youtube? Would get even more people over here. I've not been in the World forum yet, any mongs kicking about here?


----------



## Bryn

@cheekyvid

Here you go mate, it wouldn't be the same without the avatar.


----------



## Jay

cheekyvid said:


> Impressed with the responses. ESB is a sorry old place now.
> 
> Can we somehow get someone(or convince griff) to upload Ringside to a private or unlisted video on youtube? Would get even more people over here. I've not been in the World forum yet, any mongs kicking about here?


only @Wallet

We've had quite a few people from ESB with less than stellar reputations and they've all been good so far, even Bama..


----------



## cheekyvid

Cheers my man, I'll try and get it up now


----------



## cheekyvid

Whats the CHB version of User CP? Cant see how to change avatar.

Also is the Mad Matt Hatton express welcome here?


----------



## Jay

cheekyvid said:


> Whats the CHB version of User CP? Cant see how to change avatar.
> 
> Also is the Mad Matt Hatton express welcome here?


Settings - top right.

I don't think we've had an express yet...

Don't see why not... :conf


----------



## Mandanda

Working today and the gym started leaking, by time we left it was flooded. Madness. 

Council run sports centre, typical..


----------



## Jay

@cheekyvid

fixed the avatar for you :good


----------



## Roe

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?1908-Abraham-vs-Steiglitz-RbR


----------



## cheekyvid

cheers ma man


----------



## dkos

Just seen that Emmanuel Steward aired/is airing sparring footage between Hearns-McCallum and McClellan-Toney on his website. 

Thankfully, his Twitter account has just said that it'll be uploading the footage to YouTube by tomorrow :happy


----------



## Bryn

Alright lads?


----------



## Bryn

Beauty and the Beast on 5, what a quality film.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Beauty and the Beast on 5, what a quality film.


Beauty and the G, more like.

Myself, hammering in some more season 2 of Breaking Bad. Anyone got a Winnebago?


----------



## Roe

A wannabango?

Btw pub quizzes are way harder than I thought. Doing one now and we're struggling.


----------



## DrMo

dkos said:


> Just seen that Emmanuel Steward aired/is airing sparring footage between Hearns-McCallum and McClellan-Toney on his website.
> 
> Thankfully, his Twitter account has just said that it'll be uploading the footage to YouTube by tomorrow :happy







Hearns-McCallum 1st then Toney-McClellan at around 58min


----------



## Wickio

DrMo said:


> Hearns-McCallum 1st then Toney-McClellan at around 58min


Cheers for that, really interesting watch. Particularly enjoyed seeing Toney and McClellan sparring.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wisdom teeth suck arse


----------



## dkos

DrMo said:


> Hearns-McCallum 1st then Toney-McClellan at around 58min


Thanks :good


----------



## Vano-irons

Massive pussy, orange colour with long nails out and about in Essex? Yeah, good luck trying to find that one.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jules said:


> Yip they sure do! I got one taken out when I was 21, thought the dentist was going to break my jaw the way he was pulling on it. And i got another taken out last year, i had a dodgy abscess that i left and nearly killed myself as it had traveled in to my glands :sad2 Don't leave it if its sore go get it taken out we don't need them anyway.


I think this is my last one, its just really inflammed and sore where its breaking through, I shall soldier on though :good


----------



## Bryn

Good choice with the manning up, @Noonaldinho. You'll grow from the experience.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Good choice with the manning up, @Noonaldinho. You'll grow from the experience.


No **** :think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> No **** :think


Oh it's **** alright.....it's ****.


----------



## GazOC

Back from Ibiza. 3 hours sleep per night, fookin knackered!


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Back from Ibiza. 3 hours sleep per night, fookin knackered!


Any good?


----------



## GazOC

Yeah, I enjoyed the 3/4 days over there but I don't know how I used to be able to do that sort of thing for 2 weeks at a time. Now I'm older it gets knackering and a bit "samey" after a few days.


----------



## Wickio

GazOC said:


> Yeah, I enjoyed the 3/4 days over there but I don't know how I used to be able to do that sort of thing for 2 weeks at a time. Now I'm older it gets knackering and a bit "samey" after a few days.


At 23 I'd consider myself fairly young, but even now I don't think I have it in me for those kind of expeditions. I'd be done after a couple of days.


----------



## dkos

I watched Super last night, which I thought was a good film.

I'm a fan of Rainn Wilson, so I was always going to enjoy it. But definitely different to what I was expecting; the finale was excellent.


----------



## Wickio

dkos said:


> I watched Super last night, which I thought was a good film.
> 
> I'm a fan of Rainn Wilson, so I was always going to enjoy it. But definitely different to what I was expecting; the finale was excellent.


I've heard a lot about Super when discussing Kick-Ass. Think I'll have to give it a watch sometime. Looks brilliant. :lol:


----------



## Roe

@Bryn, Nottingham?


----------



## Back to Bill

@Mandanda Not sure if you seen this mate but here is an interview with the legendary John Sitton from this year.





 




Really interesting stuff.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> @Bryn, Nottingham?


Maybe.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Maybe.


Go on! @Wallet is coming...


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Go on! @Wallet is coming...


Is his dad coming though?


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Is his dad coming though?


I doubt it.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> I doubt it.


Not interested then.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Not interested then.


Oh his Dad'll be there.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Oh his Dad'll be there.


Sweet, then put me down for a maybe.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Sweet, then put me down for a maybe.


:-( Maybe means no. I've learned that after getting rejected so much over the past few weeks in my weak attempts to win the get laid challenge. Just say yes, Bryn.


----------



## Jay

no


----------



## Bryn

It's got to be no, I'm afraid. :-(


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Is his dad coming though?


He isn't.

Neither am I.

And you can bring your fucking dinner @Bill


----------



## Bryn

The Situation is getting owned by Danica now, @Grant.


----------



## dkos

So who is planning on going to the Froch fight? 

Despite the uninspiring main event, I'm still thinking of going.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Oi @Jay @Roe or one of you other mod ******* change my fucking name to The ****


----------



## Jay

...

Why...?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Jay said:


> ...
> 
> Why...?


'cos I fucking said so, sunshine.


----------



## Rick Ross

Done.


----------



## Mandanda

Bill said:


> @Mandanda Not sure if you seen this mate but here is an interview with the legendary John Sitton from this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really interesting stuff.


 @Bill Thanks bro, Great find! wondered what happened to him. Going to watch it before bed.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

THIS PLACE IS A FUCKING DISGRACE YOURE NO BETTER THAN THAT BITCH FROM ESB YOU SET UP A WHOLE NEW FORUM SO WE CAN HAVE CHANGE ETC BUT THEN THERES NO FUCKING CHANGE ITS JUST THE SAME SHIT FROM DIFFERENT CUNTS WELL IVE HAD ENOUGH IM GOING TO DOG HOUSE BOXING AND I WONT BE COMING BACK UNTIL SOME SERIOUS CHANGES ARE MADE

FUCK THE LOT OF YOU


----------



## Jay

:conf


----------



## Lunny

Unknown Poster said:


> THIS PLACE IS A FUCKING DISGRACE YOURE NO BETTER THAN THAT BITCH FROM ESB YOU SET UP A WHOLE NEW FORUM SO WE CAN HAVE CHANGE ETC BUT THEN THERES NO FUCKING CHANGE ITS JUST THE SAME SHIT FROM DIFFERENT CUNTS WELL IVE HAD ENOUGH IM GOING TO DOG HOUSE BOXING AND I WONT BE COMING BACK UNTIL SOME SERIOUS CHANGES ARE MADE
> 
> FUCK THE LOT OF YOU


THIS SHIT IS WHACK

DHB 4 LIFE


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mods don't have the power to alter names lad.

SCREW YOU ANYWAYS. I'M GONNA PUT A WILLY IN YOUR AVATAR NOW.


----------



## D-MAC

Hello Chaps, 

How's tricks? 

Was redirected here by Wallet (bless him). So, why have we all fucked away off from East Side then? I know we were all pissed off at how god awful mongy it had become, and that good posters had been getting banned for fuck all while bad ones just kept on posting the same old shite without any repercussions, but was there some seismic shift while I was away that caused the final mass exodus?

Anyway, its good to be onboard. 

Shit being a noob again though.


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> He isn't.
> 
> Neither am I.
> 
> And you can bring your fucking dinner @Bill


I'm going to fucking need it. :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

Mandanda said:


> @Bill Thanks bro, Great find! wondered what happened to him. Going to watch it before bed.


I feel quite sorry for him, he's a proper character and a really knowledgeable football man, I hope somebody take's a punt on him and get's another job and I never knew he started out at Chelsea?


----------



## Wallet

D-MAC said:


> Was redirected here by Wallet (bless him).


:hi:


----------



## Mandanda

Bill said:


> I feel quite sorry for him, he's a proper character and a really knowledgeable football man, I hope somebody take's a punt on him and get's another job and I never knew he started out at Chelsea?


I do to, gonna watch it tonight instead but saw the opening and he looks fed up and rough. Yeah i asked my dad and he said he vaugely remembers him but never did anything major with club racked up a number of appearances then made his way to another club.

It's sad because there's coaches who do exact same thing as he did in dressing room, maybe not as hilarious :lol:. Look at Joe Kinnear he's foul mouthed and aggressive. But suppose it's who your working with and how you do it and Sitton sadly had a bunch of players who probably couldn't care less and with Barry Hearn coming in and looking to cut wage bill it made it even harder.

Problem is because of the foul mouthed tirades i'd doubt he'd get a coaching role in youth set up, semi pro? he'll probably think is it worth the bother. And football league level well they usually have a merry go round of recent managers. I mean now Adrian Bothroyd is at Rochdale, I remember when he was touted to be next U21 manager and well thought of.


----------



## Wickio

D-MAC said:


> Hello Chaps,
> 
> How's tricks?
> 
> Was redirected here by Wallet (bless him). So, why have we all fucked away off from East Side then? I know we were all pissed off at how god awful mongy it had become, and that good posters had been getting banned for fuck all while bad ones just kept on posting the same old shite without any repercussions, but was there some seismic shift while I was away that caused the final mass exodus?
> 
> Anyway, its good to be onboard.
> 
> Shit being a noob again though.


Return of D-MAC!


----------



## Wallet

http://fakers.statuspeople.com/Fakers/Scores

Adil Anwar - 88% Fake
Frank Buglioni - 88% Fake
Robert Guerrero - 90% Fake
Andre Ward - 66% Fake

:-(


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> http://fakers.statuspeople.com/Fakers/Scores
> 
> Adil Anwar - 88% Fake
> Frank Buglioni - 88% Fake
> Robert Guerrero - 90% Fake
> Andre Ward - 66% Fake
> 
> :-(


I don't understand. :huh


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I don't understand. :huh


It's the percentage of their Twitter "followers" which aren't real people.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> It's the percentage of their Twitter "followers" which aren't real people.


But how do they tell? What's your percentage?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> But how do they tell? What's your percentage?


0%.

*How does it work?*
We take a sample of your follower data. Up to 1,000 records depending on how 'popular' you are and assess them against a number of simple spam criteria.

On a very basic level spam accounts tend to have few or no followers and few or no tweets. But in contrast they tend to follow a lot of other accounts.

*How accurate is it?*
For those of you with 100,000 followers or less we believe our tool will provide a very accurate insight into how many inactive and fake followers you have.

If you're very, very 'popular' the tool will still provide good insight but may better reflect your current follower activity rather than your whole follower base.


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> @Flea Man you're fucking there mate, so get in that car and fuck off.


Dead Man's Shoes! Love it!


----------



## dkos

Walcott who? :yep


----------



## Jay

New CHB chat system - button at the top

http://checkhookboxing.com/chat_irc.php

Some kinks and stuff to be ironed out etc. but it's fully working. Let me know if you want to connect using an actual IRC client.


----------



## Batkilt

Not been online much recently, but glad to see CHB is still going strong. Seen Marky a few weeks back and it reminded me I better get on here a few weeks prior to Burns/Mitchell if I want to take part in any CHB meet-up!


----------



## Bryn

Alright lads?

Got a wedding tomorrow, should be alright except for the fact I hate a lot of the people going. Atleast there will be no work, loads of booze and some fit birds.


----------



## Bryn

:hi: @The Batkilt


----------



## GazOC

Have fun with all those people you hate Bryn!


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Have fun with all those people you hate Bryn!


Cheers Gaz. :lol:

It might get messy, I tend to rub people up the wrong way if I'm pissed, especially if I dislike them to begin with.


----------



## Vano-irons

West Ham have signed Andy Carroll on a season long loan. Fantastic signing @Bill

arty


----------



## Back to Bill

Vano-irons said:


> West Ham have signed Andy Carroll on a season long loan. Fantastic signing @Bill
> 
> arty


I don't know what to make of it Vano? It's a bit of a coup and Fat Sam will play to his strength but on the flip side, I don't really rate him and our football will be abysmal to watch, our tactics will be,lump it to the big guy up front,


----------



## Vano-irons

Bill said:


> I don't know what to make of it Vano? It's a bit of a coup and Fat Sam will play to his strength but on the flip side, I don't really rate him and our football will be abysmal to watch, our tactics will be,lump it to the big guy up front,


I dunno. We didn't really play that way last year, even with Carlton up front. With Jarvis, I think we'll look to get the ball wide before firing it in.


----------



## Miguel2010

=








Good luck with that.


----------



## Back to Bill

:rofl


----------



## Back to Bill

Vano-irons said:


> I dunno. We didn't really play that way last year, even with Carlton up front. With Jarvis, I think we'll look to get the ball wide before firing it in.


Hopefully we play with a bit of width, Jarvis is a good signing providing we use him correctly.


----------



## Miguel2010

I think he would pair well with a Defoe type player....Think Defoe signed extension with Spuds tday....So no go, but that type of partnership would suit both players well.....Carol is pretty accurate with his flick ons, but nobody ever seems to be a willing runner...Defoe always runs in behind, perfect foils for each other for my money.... Apart from Carols Ariel prowess I think he is pretty shit though, looks like a clumsy stumblefuck on the ball, looks like he could stand on it and pop it at any given touch.....How the fuck the geordies got 35 mill for him ill never know!!!!......

You want Mike Ashley round your house when you sell it!!!


----------



## biglads

Every time Amir Khan flies to America, the average IQ of both nations rises.


----------



## Back to Bill

biglads said:


> Every time Amir Khan flies to America, the average IQ of both nations rises.


:lol: In the USA they treat him as the second coming of Issac Newton. He's been made a professor of speech and wisdom at the university of Alabama.


----------



## Holmes

Andy Carroll doesn't deserve his treatment. He will never be a 35m player but he still shouldnt be treated like a ginger step child.

He came good towards end of season and was a solid striker in Euros. Comes into a bit of form and Brendan 'philosophy of football' Rodgers offloads him via loan yet has 2 strikers on the books. It's downright criminal.

Hopefully he and West Ham do well from the loan. It's a no brainer for both sides. Said it before and will say again. If he went to Stoke he'd be a 15-20 goal a season player. Nobody asked Kenny to spend like a blithering idiot and the kid gets hate like no other. Save that hate for cunts like Barton.

QPR blown me away this summer. Some real quality added to their outfit. Villa, Wigan, Norwich etc need to worry now because the teams around them are strengthening and it'll be a task and half to stop up.


----------



## biglads

Handy Carol will be a big hit "dahn ver 'ammers".


----------



## Wallet

Aston Villa have agreed a fee with Fulham for midfielder Clint Dempsey.


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> Aston Villa have agreed a fee with Fulham for midfielder Clint Dempsey.


Not a bad player in all honesty but not the sort of signing you expect Villa to make, I'm starting to believe that Randy Learner is starting to lose interest?


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> Aston Villa have agreed a fee with Fulham for midfielder Clint Dempsey.


That's pressure to get Liverpool moving imo.

No offense what so ever meant but he'd be batter staying at Fulham than moving to Villa. Lives in a better place, better team around him and a better manager. Makes no sense that. Would be sound for Villa though and in that respect I hope it comes off. Crying shame to see a giant like Villa struggle. Lerner needs to either invest or sell up, McLeish was dogshit.

'Tell me my name!' 
'Heisenberg?'
'Damn right I am!'


----------



## Wallet

Bill said:


> Not a bad player in all honesty but not the sort of signing you expect Villa to make, I'm starting to believe that Randy Learner is starting to lose interest?


I don't think he's losing interest but he's wising up. He got his fingers burnt when he put faith in O'Neill, and has spent the last 2 years trying to reverse the damage.

SSN reporting that we've pulled out of the deal now as he wants to go to Liverpool, but it's a good signal of intent hopefully.

@Holmes


----------



## Holmes

@Wallet

My second fave scene after the Mercury Sulphate explosion in Tuco's office.

We need to chats via pm. Breaking Bad is ridiculous atm


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> @Wallet
> 
> My second fave scene after the Mercury Sulphate explosion in Tuco's office.
> 
> We need to chats via pm. Breaking Bad is ridiculous atm


Deserves far more hype over here, it is immense.


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> @Wallet
> 
> My second fave scene after the Mercury Sulphate explosion in Tuco's office.
> 
> We need to chats via pm. Breaking Bad is ridiculous atm


There's a Breaking Bad thread mate: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?693-Breaking-Bad


----------



## Wickio

Wallet said:


> There's a Breaking Bad thread mate: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?693-Breaking-Bad


I am dreading waiting until next Summer for new material. :|


----------



## Bryn

Bryn's official one-word wedding update;


Shite.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: all

Bendtner season long loan to Juve, how many loan deals is that kid gonna have!


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130758497134#ht_500wt_1156

Low reserve :good


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130758497134#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Low reserve :good


Why am I so tempted to bid? atsch


----------



## biglads

He's at just over £4 atm. Probably puts Glasgow Rangers out of the running.


----------



## Vano-irons

Oooooooh Andy Carroll!!!


----------



## Bryn

Alright lads?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Alright lads?


Splendid.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: Evening all


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Splendid.


Xbox later? :think


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Xbox later? :think


Possibly after the Sturm fight.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Possibly after the Sturm fight.


Villa going down ? :think


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Possibly after the Sturm fight.


Same here, I'll see you on there if you're about. :good


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Villa going down ? :think


Yes.


----------



## Bryn

Is the Golovkin fight online anywhere? I was too busy saving the world to watch it live.


----------



## Boxed Ears

@Ilesey once told me a story that ended with "Damn, sure tastes like shrimp." and it was a _"funny"_ story.

Edit: No, wait. I wasn't supposed to repeat that. My apologies.


----------



## Bajingo

Bryn said:


> Is the Golovkin fight online anywhere? I was too busy saving the world to watch it live.


----------



## Bryn

Bajingo said:


>


Cheers @Bajingo :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody feeling charitable and fancies doing a flyer design for me?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Anybody feeling charitable and fancies doing a flyer design for me?


 @Pabby


----------



## dkos

So glad Diaby got man of the match today; he was immense. 

It's the first time in years that he has looked fully fit, and when he's like that he can be virtually unplayable.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Noonaldinho said:


> Anybody feeling charitable and fancies doing a flyer design for me?





Bryn said:


> @Pabby


:lol: You're such a dick, Bryn.

Apologies for our Valley-dwelling buddy misleading you pal but I really don't have any expertise in anything to do with flyers. Unless you're after one of my patented shoddy MS Paint pieces of work.


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> :lol: You're such a dick, Bryn.
> 
> Apologies for our Valley-dwelling buddy misleading you pal but I really don't have any expertise in anything to do with flyers. Unless you're after one of my patented shoddy MS Paint pieces of work.


Just make the flyer, dude.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:damn


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :damn


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Jay

Noonan - what are the details for the flyer?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> Noonan - what are the details for the flyer?












Thats my card, along those lines, but forget the JIB approved bit and add Elecsa Part P Approved .

Also somewhere saying free quotes and something like see our reviews and pictures of the work at www.facebook.com/bnelectricalservices

Basically I want to go and spam a few local housing estates/business's with about 3000 leaflets,


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats my card, along those lines, but forget the JIB approved bit and add Elecsa Part P Approved .
> 
> Also somewhere saying free quotes and something like see our reviews and pictures of the work at www.facebook.com/bnelectricalservices
> 
> Basically I want to go and spam a few local housing estates/business's with about 3000 leaflets,


Got the dimensions for the flyer?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> Got the dimensions for the flyer?


A5 , could you do one single colour one full colour please


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn looking at your sizable Vcash do you now regret not putting say £5 in a account and mirror your bets from here!

I know I do!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn looking at your sizable Vcash do you now regret not putting say £5 in a account and mirror your bets from here!
> 
> I know I do!


In a word, yes.

I did lose more money than I really should've through gambling earlier this year, so I made the conscious decision to stop. Still want to get back in the mix though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> In a word, yes.
> 
> I did lose more money than I really should've through gambling earlier this year, so I made the conscious decision to stop. Still want to get back in the mix though.


Do it, we need to get the gambling thread on here thriving! we need to get @Marvelous Marv back off the wagon


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Do it, we need to get the gambling thread on here thriving! we need to get @Marvelous Marv back off the wagon


:think I'll take it into consideration.


----------



## Wallet

Had Golovkin Stoppage at 5/4 last night... :smug


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Had Golovkin Stoppage at 5/4 last night... :smug


Don't rub it in, Wallace. :twisted


----------



## Ilesey

Boxed Ears said:


> @Ilesey once told me a story that ended with "Damn, sure tastes like shrimp." and it was a _"funny"_ story.
> 
> Edit: No, wait. I wasn't supposed to repeat that. My apologies.


I love you.


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats my card, along those lines, but forget the JIB approved bit and add Elecsa Part P Approved .
> 
> Also somewhere saying free quotes and something like see our reviews and pictures of the work at www.facebook.com/bnelectricalservices
> 
> Basically I want to go and spam a few local housing estates/business's with about 3000 leaflets,


The graphic makes it look like you have no control over electricity.:hey


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> The graphic makes it look like you have no control over electricity.:hey


:lol: So true.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:rofl very true, blame vista print!!!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :rofl very true, blame vista print!!!


Did you know Vista print sign you up to a monthly subscription thing when you take them up on their 'free' business card offer? Do a Google on it, I know my mate was stung.


----------



## GazOC

.


----------



## Wallet

GazOC said:


> .


:rofl


----------



## Bajingo

:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Piss off Gaz :rofl

There is a guy by me who's a plumber called Lee King! No shit!


----------



## Danny

:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

:clap:

:lol:


----------



## Jay

@Noonaldinho

It's not fantastic, but see what you think/what you want changing.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> The Situation is getting owned by Danica now, @Grant.


She was class, fair play to the girl, managed to play everybody.



dkos said:


> So glad Diaby got man of the match today; he was immense.
> 
> It's the first time in years that he has looked fully fit, and when he's like that he can be virtually unplayable.


Kos, he is a class class player - one of the very best I've seen live.

I hope he can stay fit and show how good he actually is.


----------



## Twelvey

GazOC said:


> .


:rofl


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON

Hello


----------



## Bryn

Buff Orpington said:


> Hello


Hello Buff.

:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> @Noonaldinho
> 
> It's not fantastic, but see what you think/what you want changing.
> 
> View attachment 308


Nice one thanks :good you're a top man!


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Nice one thanks :good you're a top man!


You're more than welcome - got it all saved so any edits can be easily made.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> You're more than welcome - got it all saved so any edits can be easily made.


Thanks, what do you think of the Puns from a marketing point of view?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> You're more than welcome - got it all saved so any edits can be easily made.


Also did you notice the reccomendation from Wayne Elcock!


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Thanks, what do you think of the Puns from a marketing point of view?


I think it can only help - people are people. They relate to people. I know - that right there is mind blowing in itself heh heh heh

I think people will just see that you're a friendly guy, with good reviews, and offering low prices. You're a person they can relate to, rather than someone who is solely interested in the amount of money you make. That may or may not be the reality, but it could be important to them. Your reviews will showcase your ability to do the job and well.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> I think it can only help - people are people. They relate to people. I know - that right there is mind blowing in itself heh heh heh
> 
> I think people will just see that you're a friendly guy, with good reviews, and offering low prices. You're a person they can relate to, rather than someone who is solely interested in the amount of money you make. That may or may not be the reality, but it could be important to them. Your reviews will showcase your ability to do the job and well.


Yeah I thought that, thats why I'm trying to push the Facebook angle, as its an easy way for people to see past work/reviews


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Also did you notice the reccomendation from Wayne Elcock!


Yes I did! I did think I recognised the name at first then it clicked in later on! Not bad!

Why do you not have a website? And a proper email address?


----------



## Noonaldinho

@MagicMan on a night out


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> Yes I did! I did think I recognised the name at first then it clicked in later on! Not bad!
> 
> Why do you not have a website? And a proper email address?


I did look at a website, but thought doing it through Facebook the reviews would be proved genuine and also easier to update.

HAve you just seen the comment about email address!


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> I did look at a website, but thought doing it through Facebook the reviews would be proved genuine and also easier to update.
> 
> HAve you just seen the comment about email address!


Haha, yeah, I saw that just after I made that comment on here. You can merge the two to an extent - but if you use something like wordpress (pretty easy to use) then you can update content on the website easily, and facebook connectivity is great through it.


----------



## Noonaldinho

i


Jay said:


> Haha, yeah, I saw that just after I made that comment on here. You can merge the two to an extent - but if you use something like wordpress (pretty easy to use) then you can update content on the website easily, and facebook connectivity is great through it.


if i hadnt just ordered 500 cards I would change my email, although I only ever get contacted via phone, people only email me in response to quotes etc


----------



## dkos

Grant said:


> Kos, he is a class class player - one of the very best I've seen live.
> 
> I hope he can stay fit and show how good he actually is.


Yep, when he's in full flow he is something special. Hopefully, like RVP last year, we can get a full season out of him for once.

I know @LHL is a fan of his, as well :yep


----------



## Captain Freedom

dkos said:


> Yep, when he's in full flow he is something special. Hopefully, like RVP last year, we can get a full season out of him for once.
> 
> I know @LHL is a fan of his, as well :yep


I was starting to lose hope of him actually playing for a while. Good to see him back though missed the match on Sunday but he looked good vs Stoke and he looked back to his old self from the highlights I seen on match of the day of the Liverpool game. Hope he can stay fit really like watching those runs he goes on. Thought he could of had a goal against stoke as well.

What's your thoughts on Giroud Kos? Looks to have good movement but when he gets a chance he's been a bit poor. Would like to see him get a good few chances a game rather than one real chance.


----------



## Rooq

quick question to the floor...i caught a snippet of Bunces Boxing Hour last night and there was a black fella who had recently turned pro and based himself in Miami. What was his name?


----------



## dkos

LHL said:


> I was starting to lose hope of him actually playing for a while. Good to see him back though missed the match on Sunday but he looked good vs Stoke and he looked back to his old self from the highlights I seen on match of the day of the Liverpool game. Hope he can stay fit really like watching those runs he goes on. Thought he could of had a goal against stoke as well.
> 
> What's your thoughts on Giroud Kos? Looks to have good movement but when he gets a chance he's been a bit poor. Would like to see him get a good few chances a game rather than one real chance.


Can't say that I've been too impressed with him just yet, although his link-up play looks good. I'll give it a bit of time to judge him better once he has settled in.

Cazorla on the other hand :smoke


----------



## 084

Rooq said:


> quick question to the floor...i caught a snippet of Bunces Boxing Hour last night and there was a black fella who had recently turned pro and based himself in Miami. What was his name?


name eludes me but was part of jamaican boxing team

Edit: just tweeted bunce so will let you know


----------



## Bryn

@Buff Orpington


----------



## Back to Bill




----------



## Captain Freedom

dkos said:


> Can't say that I've been too impressed with him just yet, although his link-up play looks good. I'll give it a bit of time to judge him better once he has settled in.
> 
> Cazorla on the other hand :smoke


Aye he doesn't the goal scoring demon he was built up to be by the media. His run for his one on one against Sunderland showed he has something at least.

Cazorla looks a great signing. Why has Koscielny been dropped? Thought he was your best defender for most of last season


----------



## dkos

LHL said:


> Aye he doesn't the goal scoring demon he was built up to be by the media. His run for his one on one against Sunderland showed he has something at least.
> 
> Cazorla looks a great signing. Why has Koscielny been dropped? Thought he was your best defender for most of last season


I think Koscielny had just come back from an injury, so he wasn't risked against Liverpool from the start.


----------



## Markyboy86

Alright lads? Hows things? Just got back from Tenerife yesterday, split up with the missus(now ex) after one day and she got a flight home, got burnt like a lobster on the 2nd day and the top of my chest has scabbed up which im told could turn into melanoma so need to go to the docs for that, got mugged on saturday night by 3 eastern europeans and spent monday in 3 different police stations trying to get reference numbers for insurance claims back home, other than that i had a great time. :lol::lp


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Alright lads? Hows things? Just got back from Tenerife yesterday, split up with the missus(now ex) after one day and she got a flight home, got burnt like a lobster on the 2nd day and the top of my chest has scabbed up which im told could turn into melanoma so need to go to the docs for that, got mugged on saturday night by 3 eastern europeans and spent monday in 3 different police stations trying to get reference numbers for insurance claims back home, other than that i had a great time. :lol::lp


Sounds awesome. :lol:

Does that mean you'll start posting again now that you've binned off your bird? It was clear for all to see that she was the reason you've been so quiet, we talk about it all the time.


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> Sounds awesome. :lol:
> 
> Does that mean you'll start posting again now that you've binned off your bird? It was clear for all to see that she was the reason you've been so quiet, we talk about it all the time.


Yeah i will be posting more, would rather be talking to you than getting ma hole every night. Off out for a wee wednesday session before im back to normality and work tomorrow.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Rooq said:


> quick question to the floor...i caught a snippet of Bunces Boxing Hour last night and there was a black fella who had recently turned pro and based himself in Miami. What was his name?


Jovan Young (although have seen him described as Jovan Young-Star elsewhere), young middleweight who was not picked for the Brazil Olympics so turned over. Seemed a nice chap, although not very good at jenga!


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Jovan Young (although have seen him described as Jovan Young-Star elsewhere), young middleweight who was not picked for the Brazil Olympics so turned over. Seemed a nice chap, although not very good at jenga!


:hi:


----------



## Guest

Got my US Visa interview on friday at the embassy.


----------



## Bryn

robpalmer135 said:


> Got my US Visa interview on friday at the embassy.


So what sort of time are you looking at for actually moving there?

Good luck, by the way.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :hi:


:hi:


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> So what sort of time are you looking at for actually moving there?
> 
> Good luck, by the way.


Have a flight ready to book for December 10th. 4 months in Las Vegas then I move to LA where I have a job lined up.


----------



## Bryn

robpalmer135 said:


> Have a flight ready to book for December 10th. 4 months in Las Vegas then I move to LA where I have a job lined up.


Living the dream, Bobby, living the dream.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> Living the dream, Bobby, living the dream.


will probs miss any big fights lol.


----------



## Wallet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/243429275125026816 :think


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/243444913881116672
Anderson EVT Groves. :yep


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/243429275125026816 :think
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/243444913881116672
> Anderson EVT Groves. :yep


:lol: I like Groves, but it's tough not to agree with Anderson here. Groves is starting to need the fight more than Anderson.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: I like Groves, but it's tough not to agree with Anderson here. *Groves is starting to need the fight more than Anderson.*


No chance.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> No chance.


I didn't say that we're there yet. But in the absence of meaningful international fights, the domestic keep-busy-and-shut-the-other-guy-up fight creeps up the priority list. Clev-Bellew, Burns-Mitchell etc. Groves looks more like a ducker with each withdrawal, whatever the truth of it. If it carries on as it is, there is a point in the future where rematching either DeGale or Anderson becomes Groves' best bet, imho. We're not there yet, but we're closer than we should be.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> I didn't say that we're there yet. But in the absence of meaningful international fights, the domestic keep-busy-and-shut-the-other-guy-up fight creeps up the priority list. Clev-Bellew, Burns-Mitchell etc. Groves looks more like a ducker with each withdrawal, whatever the truth of it. If it carries on as it is, there is a point in the future where rematching either DeGale or Anderson becomes Groves' best bet, imho. We're not there yet, but we're closer than we should be.


Understood, Simon, that's a fair assessment. Personally, I see Anderson losing before a fight is set up with Groves and then leaving Groves-Anderson II completely dead in the water.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Understood, Simon, that's a fair assessment. Personally, I see Anderson losing before a fight is set up with Groves and then leaving Groves-Anderson II completely dead in the water.


Well, yes, but equally Groves could fall down the stairs next week and be stripped for inactivity, so while you are of course right I was simply making a generic point rather than seeking to pick out each specific scenario.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Well, yes, but equally Groves could fall down the stairs next week and be stripped for inactivity, so while you are of course right I was simply making a generic point rather than seeking to pick out each specific scenario.


:lol: Touché, Simon.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :lol: Touché, Simon.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Where is the Boxrec Choi gone!?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Where is the Boxrec Choi gone!?


was it still going? i only posted for 2 or 3 days , did someone say horse ? :horse


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON

Noonaldinho said:


> was it still going? i only posted for 2 or 3 days , did someone say horse ? :horse


I came here to inform you of the demise of the Boxrec Choi, but people keep saying '@Buff Orpington' to me so I haven't bothered.


----------



## Bryn

That's a poor reason not to tell us the news, and you know it.

@Buff Orpington


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON

Bryn said:


> That's a poor reason not to tell us the news, and you know it.
> 
> As you wish.
> 
> @Buff Orpington


----------



## Michael

@Buff Orpington for mod!


----------



## Bryn

@Grant, you watching the final tonight, boy bach?

Anyone willing to help me out with any tips for Stratford races tomorrow? I don't know where to start. I did post in the betting thread but didn't get any responses. Is it @tomj that has some expertise in this field?


----------



## Grant

@Bryn I am indeed flower.

I think Martin Kemp or Ashley will win it. But then I thought Denise Welch had no chance last year til the Loose Tarts got involved.

It's on the planner anyway, am of to watch Wales-Belgium first.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> @Bryn I am indeed flower.
> 
> I think Martin Kemp or Ashley will win it. But then I thought Denise Welch had no chance last year til the Loose Tarts got involved.
> 
> It's on the planner anyway, am of to watch Wales-Belgium first.


Can't see that Ashley character winning it, he does nothing for me. Kemp is a class act, but I reckon The Occasional Table has been quality throughout, even if he is thick as pig shit.

Should be good.


----------



## Grant

@Bryn Clary?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> @Bryn Clary?


 @Grant What? Do I want/think he will win? He's up there, in my opinion, yes.


----------



## Grant

Is that who you mean by occasional table?

Bet he is on all fours quite a lot.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Is that who you mean by occasional table?
> 
> Bet he is on all fours quite a lot.


The Occasional Table = The Situation


----------



## Bryn

I might be in a little bit of bother...:err


----------



## Michael

Is on no one making a thread for Conquest-Tims?


----------



## Bryn

no


----------



## GazOC

Not seen that much of it but from what I have seen Martin Kemp has been like I'd like to imagine myself as being in that situation. Whether thats a good thing or not, I don't know.....


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Not seen that much of it but from what I have seen Martin Kemp has been like I'd like to imagine myself as being in that situation. Whether thats a good thing or not, I don't know.....


I want to be like Kemp, Gaz, he's a swag don.


----------



## GazOC

Don't make me type "sw_g" Bryn!!!:nono


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Don't make me type "sw_g" Bryn!!!:nono


Why not!? I'm not a swag user, but it just popped out. I'm in that crowd now.


----------



## GazOC

Thats my point mate, if "sw_g" has got to you, it's only a matter of time before it gets to me!


----------



## Jay

I'm very tempted to filter that word.


----------



## dftaylor

What's wrong with "swag"?

I am not keeping up with the culture on here...


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON

Sportofkings said:


> Is on no one making a thread for Conquest-Tims?


 @Buff Orpington


----------



## Batkilt

Fucking typical. I make a post saying I'm back online then my parents' internet stops working while they're on holiday. I'm dog sitting - and house sitting - and was too lazy to go back to my own flat just to use the internet. Seems to be sorted now. Been a good few weeks of boxing too. What are you lads planning on prioritising next weekend? Chavez/Martinez or Alvarez/Lopez? It's the former for me, though I'm not sure if Sky plan to pick it up....


----------



## Chatty

The Batkilt said:


> Fucking typical. I make a post saying I'm back online then my parents' internet stops working while they're on holiday. I'm dog sitting - and house sitting - and was too lazy to go back to my own flat just to use the internet. Seems to be sorted now. Been a good few weeks of boxing too. What are you lads planning on prioritising next weekend? Chavez/Martinez or Alvarez/Lopez? It's the former for me, though I'm not sure if Sky plan to pick it up....


Chavez V Martinez is the better fight although I'm sure i'll be able to find a way to watch both without spoilers.Its on Primetime though and £15 is a bit steep even though I like the fight. Always other means though


----------



## Batkilt

chatty said:


> Chavez V Martinez is the better fight although I'm sure i'll be able to find a way to watch both without spoilers.Its on Primetime though and £15 is a bit steep even though I like the fight. Always other means though


I think I'll probably go with Primetime. Got a new computer last Christmas but still have my old monitor so it'll look better on my TV - and I'm too lazy and non-too-tech-savvy to connect my TV up with my computer!

Not sure what I'm looking forward to more tbh. Chavez/Martinez & Canelo/Lopez or going to Burns/Mitchell. I think getting to see Buffer do his thing live might just tip the balance to the latter.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I might be in a little bit of bother...:err


Whats up brother Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Whats up brother Bryn?


I think it'll be OK now, dust has settled, can't really go into it too much, but lets just call it 'women trouble'.

Also, @Flea Man - it was Wicker Man. :good


----------



## dkos

You're a MOD!? :lol:


----------



## Jay

dkos said:


> You're a MOD!? :lol:


My response was pretty similar when @Batman gave me the bad news :sad2


----------



## Miguel2010

Hahaha.....Nice one Bryn.


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Choi is well represented with the mods :good


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## Michael

Fury confirmed to be fighting Ruslan Chagaev on the 1st December, Odyssey Arena in Belfast. Seen there on Boxing Ireland's facebook. He's really turning Belfast into a stronghold of sorts these days.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Sportofkings said:


> Fury confirmed to be fighting Ruslan Chagaev on the 1st December, Odyssey Arena in Belfast. Seen there on Boxing Ireland's facebook. He's really turning Belfast into a stronghold of sorts these days.


Good stuff :good


----------



## Bryn

@Zico :yep

http://checkhookboxing.com/vbookie.php?do=stats


----------



## GazOC

I know he's not the fighter his was but surely Chagaev will know too much for Fury?


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> I know he's not the fighter his was but surely Chagaev will know too much for Fury?


It's sure to be exciting, pretty much all Fury's fights are, but if you look at the type of fighters that have had Fury in trouble, down, shaky legged then Chagaev is on another level to them. If Chag' had Fury hurt, then I'd expect him to have the nous to finish the job.

Very intriguing fight.


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> @Zico :yep
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/vbookie.php?do=stats


Am 4th :happy (well, looks like @Jay has cheated so i should be forth)


----------



## Jay

LP said:


> Am 4th :happy (well, looks like @Jay has cheated so i should be forth)


I find that statement to be extremely libellous and a defamation of my character.

You have no proof.


----------



## 084

Jay said:


> I find that statement to be extremely libellous and a defamation of my character.
> 
> You have no proof.


i have to on good word from a mod, said u was a cheating scumbag


----------



## Jay

LP said:


> i have to on good word from a mod, said u was a cheating scumbag


Which mod? They won't be orange much longer...


----------



## 084

Jay said:


> Which mod? They won't be orange much longer...


 @Pabby :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

Has 814830 vCash, has won 6843 vCash.

Seems legit................


----------



## Jay

I've said before - for every £1 you put into CHB, you get 2500vcash back. I don't understand the problem here :conf


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Has 814830 vCash, has won 6843 vCash.
> 
> Seems legit................


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Disgraceful. :-(


----------



## Jay

Wallet said:


> Disgraceful. :-(


heh heh heh


----------



## Zico

Bryn said:


> @Zico :yep
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/vbookie.php?do=stats


I went big on the DeMarco/Molina Over atsch

You are in your rightful spot now :clap:

:barf


----------



## Bryn

Zico said:


> I went big on the DeMarco/Molina Over atsch
> 
> You are in your rightful spot now :clap:
> 
> :barf


You win some, you lose some, my brother.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Posting to check Vcash

:hat

EDIT: :suicide


----------



## Wickio




----------



## Bryn

Is that Rendall Munroe? :lol:


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Is that Rendall Munroe? :lol:


The one and only, sticking to his roots.


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON

This isn't as good as the Boxrec Choi, no.


----------



## Roe

:hi: 'sup Choi?


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> :hi: 'sup Choi?


G'afternoon, Roe. How goes it?


----------



## Bryn

Buff Orpington said:


> This isn't as good as the Boxrec Choi, no.


I believe you did it, you maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you! God damn you all to hell!


----------



## Bryn

Is this an act of war, @Jay?

http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=156444


----------



## Noonaldinho

I see @Bryn settling in as mod, deleting Spam, keeping the mean streets of CHB clean :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> I see @Bryn settling in as mod, deleting Spam, keeping the mean streets of CHB clean :good


It could be the moment he has always been waiting for. He probably wears epaulettes at his desk, since his elevation.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I see @Bryn settling in as mod, deleting Spam, keeping the mean streets of CHB clean :good


Someone's got to do it, Noon', I'd be waiting around all day if it was left down to the others. :yep

And I do just generally wait around here all day anyway, waiting for everyone to finish work, like a lonely collie. Hoping for someone to play with me.


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> Someone's got to do it, Noon', I'd be waiting around all day if it was left down to the others. :yep
> 
> And I do just generally wait around here all day anyway, waiting for everyone to finish work, like a lonely collie. Hoping for someone to play with me.


 @Pabby @Lunny

While you two ******* drone on about 'grass roots moderating', Bryn is just killing it like a boss. In fact, I think Bryn should be the mod team leader... 
@Buff Orpington - Do you agree with that proposal?


----------



## Roe

Wickio said:


> G'afternoon, Roe. How goes it?


It's all good mate. I need to catch up on Breaking Bad soon :thumbsup


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Someone's got to do it, Noon', I'd be waiting around all day if it was left down to the others. :yep
> 
> And I do just generally wait around here all day anyway, waiting for everyone to finish work, like a lonely collie. Hoping for someone to play with me.


:lol: Do you think you've clocked up the most hours on here?


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> @Pabby @Lunny
> 
> While you two ******* drone on about 'grass roots moderating', Bryn is just killing it like a boss. In fact, I think Bryn should be the mod team leader...
> @Buff Orpington - Do you agree with that proposal?


Make it happen, my new user title should be 'CHB Head Moderator'. :deal


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: Do you think you've clocked up the most hours on here?


I'm seriously a top contender, maybe there's a way to find out. I have a tab open in work all day with CHB open, and I finished work a couple hours ago and I'm still here. A worrying feeling, I maybe should get another hobby/interest.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I'm seriously a top contender, maybe there's a way to find out. I have a tab open in work all day with CHB open, and I finished work a couple hours ago and I'm still here. A worrying feeling, I maybe should get another hobby/interest.


Don't you have a partner and child also :think

My CHB time drops off massively when I'm with the missus.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Jay said:


> @Pabby @Lunny
> 
> While you two ******* drone on about 'grass roots moderating', Bryn is just killing it like a boss. In fact, I think Bryn should be the mod team leader...
> @Buff Orpington - Do you agree with that proposal?


We planted the seeds that allow Bryn to almost be half as good as us.

You are welcome, Bryn.


----------



## Lunny

Jay said:


> @Pabby @Lunny
> 
> While you two ******* drone on about 'grass roots moderating', Bryn is just killing it like a boss. In fact, I think Bryn should be the mod team leader...
> @Buff Orpington - Do you agree with that proposal?


I deleted some spam and banned a spammer a mere 15 hours ago.


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> We planted the seeds that allow Bryn to almost be half as good as us.
> 
> You are welcome, Bryn.


Bryn is our acorn. We will nourish him and one day he will be a mighty oak to shelter us.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Don't you have a partner and child also :think
> 
> My CHB time drops off massively when I'm with the missus.


Yes, partner and child mate. I'm clearly a poor parent...I see you guys as my children too, so good luck.

I only really go on here from my phone at home, sort of like texting, I'll pick up my phone then post some shit, read a bit, then go back to what I was doing. Plus, my Mrs works from about 7pm, so I don't see her that much.

Even with this, I really do spend far too much time here. It's borderline addiction.



Pabby said:


> We planted the seeds that allow Bryn to almost be half as good as us.
> 
> You are welcome, Bryn.





Lunny said:


> Bryn is our acorn. We will nourish him and one day he will be a mighty oak to shelter us.


Gee, thanks guys, I owe you. :good


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: Ouch!! It's for our family room, Bryn. Given the size of our children and the fact that we live in the middle of nowhere so babysitters are pretty thin on the ground we thought it worth trying to get a decent size screen and sound to compensate just a little for our comparitive lack of cinema trips. We're not all young bucks like you, Bryn.
> 
> Speaking of young bucks, who is that spiv with the guitar in your latest avatar? I tried to PM you but was not permitted to as your housekeeping is up to the usual standards... not quite sure how that works for the Nations Cup..?
> 
> And lest anyone else think that you speak from a position of knowledge, there is no yacht!!





Bryn said:


> I know your game, Templar, parading around here with your 40" screen and Royal Thames Yacht Club membership. Chuckling with your friends over a glass of Dom. Romane Conti 1997, regaling them with stories of how you've "mixed it with the destitute", mocking their music and calling them "spivs."
> 
> You make me sick.


How right I was. :-(


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON

Jay said:


> @Pabby @Lunny
> 
> While you two ******* drone on about 'grass roots moderating', Bryn is just killing it like a boss. In fact, I think Bryn should be the mod team leader...
> @Buff Orpington - Do you agree with that proposal?


I don't see why my opinion is of importance.


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON




----------



## Noonaldinho

what is the tagged user bit at the top of the page? and why aren't I tagged in this thread?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> It's sure to be exciting, pretty much all Fury's fights are, but if you look at the type of fighters that have had Fury in trouble, down, shaky legged then Chagaev is on another level to them. If Chag' had Fury hurt, then I'd expect him to have the nous to finish the job.
> 
> Very intriguing fight.


Yes, although Fury has clearly seen Chagaev's last outing and decided (rightly) that he has aged badly, so now's the time to try for another 'name' on his record. More interesting than his last few, but still not the live opponent we're waiting for.



Bryn said:


> How right I was. :-(


:lol: you know I love you really and did not mean it. Although the level of research that went into your response is a little worrying!

:hi: by the way.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> what is the tagged user bit at the top of the page? and why aren't I tagged in this thread?


Tagged you, Noon', now you're one of the cool kids.



SimonTemplar said:


> Yes, although Fury has clearly seen Chagaev's last outing and decided (rightly) that he has aged badly, so now's the time to try for another 'name' on his record. More interesting than his last few, but still not the live opponent we're waiting for.
> 
> :lol: you know I love you really and did not mean it. Although the level of research that went into your response is a little worrying!
> 
> :hi: by the way.


I can see your point on Fury-Chagaev. I'll be looking forward to it as I'm sure you will.

I stumbled upon our little exchange as I was looking for something else back in this thread, I had a little chuckle when I read it back. I really am very witty. Very, very witty.

By the by, replying to your PM's is on my agenda for the day. I'm thinking sometime around lunch.

:hi:


----------



## Lilo

@Bryn @SimonTemplar

Seriously guys, stop flirting you dirty buggers.


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> @Bryn @SimonTemplar
> 
> Seriously guys, stop flirting you dirty buggers.


:bart Never.


----------



## Holmes

Hey all.

Knobhead here letting the side down massively. Hardly been on CHB or anywhere else. Had some time off with the little un' and also been hitting the weights. Hope you're all doing well and now boxing is back things should get busier.

Said it before and will say it again, Bellew needs to move up. He looks needy of extra weight and will become a much better version of himself up at Cruiser. He v Shumenov would be good fun 

Ward v Dawson was as expected, hoping he fights winner of Martinez v Chavez maybe?


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON

Holmes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Knobhead here letting the side doen massively. Hardly been on CHB or anywhere else. Had some time off with the little un' and also been hitting the weights. Hope you're all doing well and now boxing is back things should get busier.
> 
> Said it before and will say it again, Bellew needs to move up. He looks needy of extra weight and will become a much better version of himself up at Cruiser. He v Shumenov would be good fun
> 
> Ward v Dawson was as expected, hoping he fights winner of Martinez v Chavez maybe?


'Hitting the weights' :rofl


----------



## Bryn

:lol:

@Buff Orpington


----------



## Holmes

Buff Orpington said:


> 'Hitting the weights' :rofl


aka Domestic Violence with your Mum...


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON

Holmes said:


> aka Domestic Violence with your Mum...


@Hitting The Weights


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> It's all good mate. I need to catch up on Breaking Bad soon :thumbsup


Good to hear, pal. Definitely do, but it is going to be a pain to wait until next Summer for the rest of the season. :-(


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I can see your point on Fury-Chagaev. I'll be looking forward to it as I'm sure you will.


I will, but I fear that I can already predict the fight pretty accurately. I'm waiting for Fury to complete his trilogy of 'beating greats' by meeting Holyfield and Bowe.



Bryn said:


> I stumbled upon our little exchange as I was looking for something else back in this thread, I had a little chuckle when I read it back. I really am very witty. Very, very witty.


You are, you really are, the chuckle was well deserved. Had you been born a few centuries earlier, you would have been known as the local wit, no question. The Wit, even, as long as you avoided the major population centres.



Bryn said:


> By the by, replying to your PM's is on my agenda for the day. I'm thinking sometime around lunch.


Well I don't know what time they have lunch in your neck of the woods, but around these parts it was hours ago.



Bryn said:


> :hi:


:hi:



Lilo said:


> @Bryn @SimonTemplar
> 
> Seriously guys, stop flirting you dirty buggers.


 @Lilo don't get jealous, you're bigger than that.



Bryn said:


> :bart Never.


+1!


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bloody hell, I think it worked - I was certain I'd muck up such an ambitiously multi-quoted post.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Bloody hell, I think it worked - I was certain I'd muck up such an ambitiously multi-quoted post.


Never doubt yourself, we all knew you could do it. You just needed to believe in yourself.

I missed lunch today, by the way, my morning of procrastination led to no less than 3 hours of work this afternoon! :stonk


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Never doubt yourself, we all knew you could do it. You just needed to believe in yourself.


I move forward reinforced by those words, Bryn. You have my thanks.



Bryn said:


> I missed lunch today, by the way, my morning of procrastination led to no less than 3 hours of work this afternoon! :stonk


Good God man, that's 180 straight minutes of work, what were you thinking?!? You do know that project management means telling others what to do, don't you, rather than actually working in your own right? I think you might have missed a key memo very early on in your tenure, Bryn.

But on lunch you are, of course, forgiven. Just take it easy out there.


----------



## Miguel2010

Thought this site would be chocka by now lads.....Still not getting much numbers is it.....Always the same amount every time I log in....

What gives?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Miguel2010 said:


> Thought this site would be chocka by now lads.....Still not getting much numbers is it.....Always the same amount every time I log in....
> 
> What gives?


Maybe you're scaring them all off? We all know you're a pussy cat at heart, but if you are spotting a link, maybe there's something in it. When you log on, numbers dip?

Seriously, I am hoping that it is just the summer break, not many big fights on and lots of people away/looking after kids etc., so it should pick up this month. I hope.


----------



## Miguel2010

SimonTemplar said:


> Maybe you're scaring them all off? We all know you're a pussy cat at heart, but if you are spotting a link, maybe there's something in it. *When you log on, numbers dip*?
> 
> Seriously, I am hoping that it is just the summer break, not many big fights on and lots of people away/looking after kids etc., so it should pick up this month. I hope.


Yeah that's probs it!!

Even found myself going over to the other place yesterday via my new ip address I have acquired.


----------



## Noonaldinho

any tips on shutting up my neighbours yappy little dog, from 7am it yaps occasionally stops then carrys on, I don't want to have to kill it but its had its chance! + it is almost 1 year old now


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> any tips on shutting up my neighbours yappy little dog, from 7am it yaps occasionally stops then carrys on, I don't want to have to kill it but its had its chance! + it is almost 1 year old now


Move house, or tell the police that it bit you and they'll put it down.

@Teeto


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> Move house, or tell the police that it bit you and they'll put it down.
> 
> @Teeto


asshole


----------



## Teeto

respect the dogs wishes

the dog might not like your voice either but he/she isn't trying to kill you over it

dog EVT Bran


----------



## Bryn

Teeto said:


> respect the dogs wishes
> 
> the dog might not like your voice either but he/she isn't trying to kill you over it
> 
> dog EVT Bran


I've got no problem with the dog, teeto, Noonan has. I'm merely offering an opinion. I'd imagine if the dog had the capability he would murder Noonan, infact I'm sure of it.


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> I've got no problem with the dog, teeto, Noonan has. I'm merely offering an opinion. I'd imagine if the dog had the capability he would murder Noonan, infact I'm sure of it.


how are you sure of that? Who the fuck are you, Mystic Meg?


----------



## Bryn

Teeto said:


> how are you sure of that? Who the fuck are you, Mystic Meg?


Mystic Meg predicited the lottery numbers, I'm more like Dr Dolittle.


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> Mystic Meg predicited the lottery numbers, I'm more like Dr Dolittle.


no, you're more like this guy


----------



## Bryn

Teeto said:


> no, you're more like this guy


Steve Buscemi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> any tips on shutting up my neighbours yappy little dog, from 7am it yaps occasionally stops then carrys on, I don't want to have to kill it but its had its chance! + it is almost 1 year old now


Bit of bacon that's been covered in rat poison.

wo.........


----------



## Miguel2010

Bommy night soon......Get yourself some dog burgers.

Dogs are fucking dicks, annoying cunts, fucking stink, shit machines, and they chew kids faces off.

Why anyone would want one living in their house is beyond me.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I've got no problem with the dog, teeto, Noonan has. I'm merely offering an opinion. I'd imagine if the dog had the capability he would murder Noonan, infact I'm sure of it.


That dog would never stand a chance, even if I went on all fours and attacked like a dog, I'd still win!


----------



## Lunny

Hi Choi

What would you feel about the world and Brit forums being merged?


----------



## Jay

*How would....


----------



## Michael

Lunny said:


> Hi Choi
> 
> What would you feel about the world and Brit forums being merged?


If it creates more traffic and posts, then id be all for it for the time being.

Im more concerned about the classic forum tbh though, it seems to have been abandoned to the squatters.


----------



## Roe

Hi Choi

The Brit forum is going to be merged into the World forum. Deal with it.


----------



## Michael

Roe said:


> Hi Choi
> 
> The Brit forum is going to be merged into the World forum. Deal with it.


You tell em toe:deal


----------



## Indigo Pab

Hi Choi,

Hold on a minute....................


----------



## 084

fuck that
@Bryn - have you ever drove from Cardiff (or there abouts) to south coast (bournemouth or southampton)


----------



## Wickio

Lunny said:


> Hi Choi
> 
> What would you feel about the world and Brit forums being merged?


Very for this.

To be honest, for quite a while I wasn't even looking at the World forum and it is a bit hard to distinguish which fights should be discussed in which forum.


----------



## Bryn

Just do it already, you big spackers.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lunny said:


> Hi Choi
> 
> What would you feel about the world and Brit forums being merged?


What would mods do then other than the moving of world level threads out of the Brit forum?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

My sister's a trainee nurse and just asked her advice about a problem with my cock (it's just too big) and it ended up talking about my wanking habits etc, fuck my fucking life.

Also nearly had a fight with a junkie who called my mum a bitch, I hate this fucking estate man.


----------



## Bryn

Unknown Poster said:


> My sister's a trainee nurse and just asked her advice about a problem with my cock (it's just too big) and it ended up talking about my wanking habits etc, fuck my fucking life.


'course you did mate. :-(


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Bryn said:


> 'course you did mate. :-(


:wales


----------



## Indigo Pab

Noonaldinho said:


> What would mods do then other than the moving of world level threads out of the Brit forum?


You word that as if mods having nothing to do is a bad thing.:yep


----------



## Lunny

Noonaldinho said:


> What would mods do then other than the moving of world level threads out of the Brit forum?


Continue to try and help other posters on a grass roots level.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> Continue to try and help other posters on a grass roots level.


Ignore my previous post, this is the correct response.


----------



## Bryn

As Pabby and Lunny's acorn I can confirm that this is true.


----------



## 084

fuck you then @Bryn


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

^I approve of this comment


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON

Bryn said:


> Just do it already, you big *spackers*.


You're a MOD now (one of a legion admittedly) is this language appropriate for someone in 'authority'? :rofl


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Don't you have a partner and child also :think
> 
> My CHB time drops off massively when I'm with the missus.





Pabby said:


> We planted the seeds that allow Bryn to almost be half as good as us.
> 
> You are welcome, Bryn.





Buff Orpington said:


> You're a MOD now (one of a legion admittedly) is this language appropriate for someone in 'authority'? :rofl


What's your point, Orpington?


----------



## BUFF ORPINGTON

Bryn said:


> What's your point, Orpington?


----------



## Bryn

I can't walk, can't move, 'cos I'm paralyzed by your love, and that's Ok by me.

@Roe @Flea Man


----------



## Roe

@Bryn


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

@Broeyn


----------



## Michael

@Hoe


----------



## Roe

Welcome to the Boxing Talk forum.


----------



## Albert Adomah

I like it. Good work @Roe :good


----------



## biglads

So when all the mods are asleep I'm spamming goatse everywhere.

not really

1. Giant Gaping Anus
2. ??????
3. PROFIT


----------



## Roe

I don't get it.


----------



## Bajingo

op


----------



## Michael

The Choi Brit forum era is now over lads. Its officially become property of the world boxing forum. Prepare to have it infested with Americans and retards in the coming years:yep


----------



## Miguel2010

@BoxingTalk


----------



## Bryn

GOATSE? :think


----------



## biglads

Bryn said:


> GOATSE? :think


s'obvious ennit?


----------



## Chatty

Cleverly is just a Zak Ryder wannabee:


----------



## Chatty

Paul Williams is looking pretty well. be interesting to see this interview tonight:


----------



## dkos

These guys are crazy:


----------



## Bryn

Aye, saw that a while ago @dkos. They are mental.

Who's staying up for the fights then?


----------



## GazOC

Staying up? Its the best nights boxing in a long time!! I've told fibs to a lot of people so I can watch these cards.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Staying up? Its the best nights boxing in a long time!! I've told fibs to a lot of people so I can watch these cards.


I've only got BN, so I think I'll watch the Alvarez card and then pick up the Martinez one tomorrow. I'll need to steer clear of the Rbr though. :err

I really shouldn't have gotten up at 8:30 this morning, it's going to be a long slog, especially with a load of beer and rum in me.


----------



## Lunny

chatty said:


> Paul Williams is looking pretty well. be interesting to see this interview tonight:


Where/when is the interview?


----------



## GazOC

Catch a few Zzz's now mate, even half an hour makes all the difference come 3am.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Catch a few Zzz's now mate, even half an hour makes all the difference come 3am.


Interesting. :think

I've not done that before, but I'm sure if I go to sleep I won't be waking up until the morning. I may give it a go, I'll see how I feel in a few hours. Maybe 12-2 is a decent time to get my head down.


----------



## Bryn

RbR for the Hernandez card?


----------



## Chatty

Lunny said:


> Where/when is the interview?


I think its on the Showtime card tonight mate


----------



## Roe

I'm knackered already but definitely staying up. It's one of those fights that as soon as it gets closer it'll wake me up just thinking about it. Plus the undercard is good and there's plenty of other stuff to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Lunny

chatty said:


> I think its on the Showtime card tonight mate


Cheers, hope he's doing ok. Never really been a fan of him as a boxer but he's always seemed like a decent guy and the division is shitter without him.


----------



## 084

Phill Fury
Wat a fight martinez chavez was to warriors but the best man won!
Like · · Share · 7 minutes ago via Mobile · 
Kyle Oldroyd likes this.

Graeme Young Who won martinez??
4 minutes ago · Like

Hughie Fury U ant a trow boxing fan u didit wait up
3 minutes ago · Like · 2


spelling :yep

Was bigboy Hughie Fury


----------



## dftaylor

Disappointed today - was all set for date four with the lovely Donna and she's got a serious hangover and I've got a stomach bug (which stopped me from staying up for the fights last night). Gutted. I really, really like this one.

Anyone else's plans been ruined?


----------



## Roe

My only plan today was to get some sleep and I've only had about 2 hours so far


----------



## GazOC

Only "ruined" in a very lax interpretation of the word. I was supposed to go for a run before nipping to the pub to watch the game today but fell asleep on the sofa and will have to straight to the pub.


----------



## Roe

GazOC said:


> Only "ruined" in a very lax interpretation of the word. I was supposed to go for a run before nipping to the pub to watch the game today but fell asleep on the sofa and will have to straight to the pub.


That sounds awful.


----------



## Chatty

I've had the word sweets yelled at me all day, had to change nappies that consist of foul smelling diarrhoea, had a load of chavers shouting at each other and fighting on the footy field outside my house and watched 90 episodes of Mickey Mouses clubhouse. I'm not sure if that is to be considered a good day or a bad day.


----------



## GazOC

Roe said:


> That sounds awful.


I'm getting through it....


----------



## Scotty

Anyone see that Beltran Jr v Martinez fight last night? I know Benny was going bananas in the few clips I caught but that's not unusual. Worth watching??:think


----------



## Roe

Benny Ricardo said it was fight of the year at the end. I didn't really see all of it though. Might try and catch it later


----------



## Scotty

Roe said:


> Benny Ricardo said it was fight of the year at the end. I didn't really see all of it though. Might try and catch it later


Hence why I am asking on here as Benny talks utter crap!:yep


----------



## Bryn

I took your advice, Gaz, and got a few Zzz's, managed to get quite a few actually, from about 2:30am until 12:00 PM.

Cheers mate. :good


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> I took your advice, Gaz, and got a few Zzz's, managed to get quite a few actually, from about 2:30am until 12:00 PM.
> 
> Cheers mate. :good


:lol:


----------



## Wickio




----------



## Bryn

Morning lads. :hi:


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Morning lads. :hi:


Morning, good weekend?


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Morning, good weekend?


Yep, was good mate. Really enjoyed all the boxing, caught up on most of it yesterday. Now we've got Mitchell-Burns to looks forward to this weekend. :bbb

How was your weekend?


----------



## Chatty

Got a nice weekends break ahead of me, heading to Thomas (The Tank Engine) Land at Drayton Manor so should be a laugh. Got a nice 3k cheque of the taxman as well so I might start drinking again :lol:.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Yep, was good mate. Really enjoyed all the boxing, caught up on most of it yesterday. Now we've got Mitchell-Burns to looks forward to this weekend. :bbb
> 
> How was your weekend?


Good to hear mate. Likewise, most I've enjoyed a weekend of boxing for a long while! Really excited for Burns-Mitchell now, hope it's a cracker. Who is your pick?

Otherwise the weekend was good, though I got far too drunk Friday night, which effectively made most of Saturday a write-off. Plus my phone died while I was out, making my missus assume I was up to some dodgy behaviour. atsch


----------



## Bryn

chatty said:


> Got a nice weekends break ahead of me, heading to Thomas (The Tank Engine) Land at Drayton Manor so should be a laugh. Got a nice 3k cheque of the taxman as well so I might start drinking again :lol:.


I've been to Thomas Land in Drayton Manor, the little 'un loved it but it is quite small. I'd say it's a bit of a waste unless you plan on going on some of the better rides yourself in Drayton Manor. Unless, ofcourse, you can get access into just Thomas Land and don't have to pay for the main park.



Wickio said:


> Good to hear mate. Likewise, most I've enjoyed a weekend of boxing for a long while! Really excited for Burns-Mitchell now, hope it's a cracker. Who is your pick?
> 
> Otherwise the weekend was good, though I got far too drunk Friday night, which effectively made most of Saturday a write-off. Plus my phone died while I was out, making my missus assume I was up to some dodgy behaviour. atsch


I've been picking a Burns stoppage for a while, and I'm sticking with it, I think the turning point will come with the work Burns is going to do to the body with his left hand. I see a British style stoppage coming after an unanswered flurry on the ropes. Could probably get some good odds on a Burns TKO. :think


----------



## Chatty

Bryn said:


> I've been to Thomas Land in Drayton Manor, the little 'un loved it but it is quite small. I'd say it's a bit of a waste unless you plan on going on some of the better rides yourself in Drayton Manor. Unless, ofcourse, you can get access into just Thomas Land and don't have to pay for the main park.


Yeah I think we will be heading into Drayton Manor as well, think the deal includes a day at Twinecross Zoo as well. No way I'm travelling 4 hours to get to a theme park and not going on the rides myself. Got head back to when I was 13


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Really enjoyed all the boxing, caught up on most of it yesterday.


:huh There wasn't any boxing on last weekend.



Bryn said:


> Now we've got Carl Frampton to look forward to this weekend. :bb


:deal


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> :huh There wasn't any boxing on last weekend.
> 
> :deal


The weekend just gone, y'know, Middleweight Championship of the word, you might've heard about it.


----------



## Wickio

> Thread deleted by Bryn
> Reason: Buff Orpington


:lol:


----------



## Miguel2010

Mother fucker......Played 5 aside tnite, what a cunt, been injured since last August with various back thigh and knee injuries...Played me first game back all fully firing back in the game skinning people and smashing megs like there is no tmorra, and some dick head clumsy twat goes and stands on my big toe on my striking foot, (right foot).....He got severely megged for that a good few times.....Anyway my toe nails that probably for the last 5/6 year have either been blue black or none existent, my right toe nail is fucking purple and its throbbing like fuck!. Its defo coming off in the next few weeks.....BOLLOCKS!......Fat cunts should not play football.


----------



## Chatty

This may sound like a strange request but can some one please quote this post and then underneath it mention me please.

I'm having a meeting with my web designers and I want to show them a couple of things I want on my website.

Cheers guys


----------



## Bajingo

chatty said:


> This may sound like a strange request but can some one please quote this post and then underneath it mention me please.
> 
> I'm having a meeting with my web designers and I want to show them a couple of things I want on my website.
> 
> Cheers guys


 @chatty


----------



## Jay

chatty said:


> This may sound like a strange request but can some one please quote this post and then underneath it mention me please.
> 
> I'm having a meeting with my web designers and I want to show them a couple of things I want on my website.
> 
> Cheers guys


 @chatty

Let me know if I can help you with getting the different modifications or anything. They're easy to find/install.


----------



## Holmes

@Wallet, what did you make of the half season finale, answers to pm box please.

Feeling empty inside right now without BB, started Sons of Anarchy now, about to start season 2 and after that I got The Wire.


----------



## Holmes

@Bajingo, what an awesomely wierd avatar you have mate.


----------



## Wickio




----------



## Holmes

Wickio said:


>


How far into BB are you mate?


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> How far into BB are you mate?


Still just got the finale to watch, not had the time to watch it lately. Should fit it in the next couple of days at some point and then I'll fully weigh in on how I reckon the season will go. :good


----------



## Chatty

Bajingo said:


> @chatty





Jay said:


> @chatty
> 
> Let me know if I can help you with getting the different modifications or anything. They're easy to find/install.


Cheers guys and i will do Jay. I have no idea about web design but he said he knew how to do it so hopefully it will be cool


----------



## Roe

Just played against some complete bell end on fight night. Straight away he picks Ray Robinson so I instantly know he's gonna be a twat, instead of cancelling the game I thought fuck it and I picked Robinson as well. He didn't play too bad, although he was on the back foot more than Groves against DeGale but anyway, the fight was close-ish. I thought I should've won cuz I landed more punches, was more accurate, hurt him plenty of times and knocked him down once anyway the decision went to him for some bizarre reason then he goes on to send me about a dozen messages saying how "you suck LMFAO" "LOL your jab is weak bro". This has actually annoyed me so he's won there.

Anyway I googled his name and this is the mong - https://twitter.com/thatzHIMofficer

Someone spam the fuck out of him please.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anyone here play Sleeping Dogs?????


----------



## Bryn

Horse says;

'No shard up
No yard up
Slowly cooking
Catch up
Change back
You are no dog
I'm shouting'


:horse


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Horse says;
> 
> 'No shard up
> No yard up
> Slowly cooking
> Catch up
> Change back
> You are no dog
> I'm shouting'
> 
> :horse


Have you gone yampy?


----------



## Bryn

Noonan says 'yampy'

:horse


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Noonan says 'yampy'
> 
> :horse


:wales


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Anyone here play Sleeping Dogs?????


I was gonna get it the other day but remembered that the last few games I've bought I still haven't played much (Max Payne, Batman). Is it good?


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> I was gonna get it the other day but remembered that the last few games I've bought I still haven't played much (Max Payne, Batman). Is it good?


I completed Arkham City last night, like a boss. I've done the main story but still only 39% complete, I'll have to get on the side missions. I enjoyed Arkham Asylum much more though, don't know why.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> I was gonna get it the other day but remembered that the last few games I've bought I still haven't played much (Max Payne, Batman). Is it good?


Yes mate, very good and can be bought for £25 .its a bit like GTA but with Bruce Lee :lol:

I'm stuck on one part and was looking for advice!


----------



## Batkilt

My flatmate plays it. It looks a bit meh to me tbh.


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Yes mate, very good and can be bought for £25 .its a bit like GTA but with Bruce Lee :lol:
> 
> I'm stuck on one part and was looking for advice!


Ciaran plays it brett, tweet him


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Ciaran plays it brett, tweet him


Sussed it now mate, thanks. I'm really enjoying the game! Would recommend to anyone :good


----------



## Roe

Nice one I get it soon :good


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Just got a call from BMW, got a job there starting tomorrow, only be for a couple of months though, which means after that I go back to the waiting list for a long term one, but still pleased as fuck. 

Take home around 2k a month, 2 mates I know both quit within a couple of weeks though because it was so hard. Also get one of the sexy BMW worker jackets.


----------



## Bryn

Unknown Poster said:


> Just got a call from BMW, got a job there starting tomorrow, only be for a couple of months though, which means after that I go back to the waiting list for a long term one, but still pleased as fuck.
> 
> Take home around 2k a month, 2 mates I know both quit within a couple of weeks though because it was so hard. Also get one of the sexy BMW worker jackets.


Nice one dude. What's the job?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

As it's only short term I don't even know yet specifically what i'll be doing.

But it's working on the car as they go along the conveyor, so could be anything from fitting lights, or fitting the seats in or even the engine, just anything like that, hopefully it's not a fiddly job, i've got huge clumsy hands. Some people have to put in screws on different bits of trim etc, I hope to fuck I don't get that, you just stand all day screwing in thousands of screws, I think i'd go insane.

Either way it's nearly £goo a week so they could tell me to mop up my nan's piss for that kind of money.


----------



## Bryn

Unknown Poster said:


> As it's only short term I don't even know yet specifically what i'll be doing.
> 
> But it's working on the car as they go along the conveyor, so could be anything from fitting lights, or fitting the seats in or even the engine, just anything like that, hopefully it's not a fiddly job, i've got huge clumsy hands. Some people have to put in screws on different bits of trim etc, I hope to fuck I don't get that, you just stand all day screwing in thousands of screws, I think i'd go insane.
> 
> Either way it's nearly £goo a week so they could tell me to mop up my nan's piss for that kind of money.


Ah, very good money for what sounds like standard production line type stuff. Just wondering why your mates found it so hard. Probably want their money's worth. :think

No wonder BMW build quality has gone to shit in recent years. :-(


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

One of my mates said he was doing something like 6 screws a minute for 9 hours a day putting the screws in all the different bits of trim, that's like 3500+ a day (unless my math is fucked up) and you have to start screwing each screw in with your hands or they get bent in the holes, he said at the end of every day he went home depressed, not being able to pick up a fork for dinner properly because his fingers were so badly swollen. I think i'm hard working (desperate) enough to live with that knowing how good the money is, but I can understand why he wasn't. 

Not sure what the other mate was doing but he said the hours were killing him, back then you did day shift for 2 weeks then night shift for 2 weeks (god knows why they thought this was a good idea) They've stopped that now though.


----------



## GazOC

3500? Bah!!! When I was a kid I had a job on 8 hour shifts screwing 15,000 perfume tops a shift onto jigs to be spray painted.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Fucking hell, that screw thing sounds awful. The worst job I had was washing cars, mostly in the rain as it was January. The kind of rain where people stand by their windows and watch at one point. I tried to explain to the boss man that this was an exercise in futility, but he looked at me strangely.

I lasted 3 weeks, then I flipped a coin and said, "Heads I leave, tails I stay." It landed on tails and I fucked off anyways. Everytime I feel like I hate my job I remember that shit and remember that it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

My last job on a building site was the worst of the few jobs i've had, as anyone who's seen my picture in the post a picture thread will know, i'm not really built for hard physical work, it was only me and this one guy on the site, and my roles ranged from digging rock hard mud, before putting it in a rubber bucket and throwing it on the pile, breaking concrete before putting it in a rubber bucket and throwing it on the pile. And knocking down walls (which admittedly was super fun) before putting it in a rubber bucket and throwing it on the pile. The buckets were always full to the top and I could barely carry them, it was always fucking raining when I took the buckets to the pile and I had to throw the buckets above my head because the pile was getting to big, fuck me that was a shit job, not sure how I saw that through to the end.


EDIT: Oh and by break consisted of 10 minutes to eat some shit sandwich my mum had made the night before, and getting a drink whenever the boss wasn't about.


----------



## Bryn

Trying to downgrade my Sky package on that online chat thing. This Tariq dude is giving me shit.


----------



## GazOC

I got a Sony Xperia S today. Sexy bit of kit!!


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> I got a Sony Xperia S today. Sexy bit of kit!!


Seems to be in the same price range as a Galaxy S3, what made you go with the Xperia?


----------



## GazOC

The S3 is around a tenner a month dearer than the Xperia S, I think the Sony S roughly equates to the older Samsung S2 in terms of cost and specs. TBH the amount of use I get out of a phone then £20 a month is enough, £30 a month would be a waste. Not sure I'd want a 4.8" screen sitting in my pocket either.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> The S3 is around a tenner a month dearer than the Xperia S, I think the Sony S roughly equates to the older Samsung S2 in terms of cost and specs. TBH the amount of use I get out of a phone then £20 a month is enough, £30 a month would be a waste. Not sure I'd want a 4.8" screen sitting in my pocket either.


Sounds good mate. I might have a look.

My contract is up in a few weeks so I'm either getting an S3 as there is a good deal for my usage at £26/month with a free S3 or I'm getting a GiffGaff sim to tide me over for a bit on my current HTC.

Now got my Sky bill down from £62 a month down to £35 with some haggling. :smoke


----------



## Michael

Noonaldinho said:


> Yes mate, very good and can be bought for £25 .its a bit like GTA but with Bruce Lee :lol:
> 
> I'm stuck on one part and was looking for advice!


What part mate, I got 100 % completion on the game, and id consider myself an expert.


----------



## Michael

Bryn said:


> Fucking hell, that screw thing sounds awful. The worst job I had was washing cars, mostly in the rain as it was January. The kind of rain where people stand by their windows and watch at one point. I tried to explain to the boss man that this was an exercise in futility, but he looked at me strangely.
> 
> I lasted 3 weeks, then *I flipped a coin and said, "Heads I leave, tails I stay." It landed on tails and I fucked off anyways. *Everytime I feel like I hate my job I remember that shit and remember that it could be a lot worse.


This part made me :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Sportofkings said:


> What part mate, I got 100 % completion on the game, and id consider myself an expert.


It was where I had to beat Dogeyes, sorted it now, my countering was off for some reason, but thanks :good

Talking of shit jobs, I worked in a factory putting the garlic butter in chicken kievs! now that was shit, the ware house was about -8 and it stunk! the only thing that got me through it was the thought of my first lads holiday to Magaluff!


----------



## Michael

Noonaldinho said:


> It was where I had to beat Dogeyes, sorted it now, my countering was off for some reason, but thanks :good
> 
> Talking of shit jobs, I worked in a factory putting the garlic butter in chicken kievs! now that was shit, the ware house was about -8 and it stunk! the only thing that got me through it was the thought of my first lads holiday to Magaluff!


Sound lad, Wei Shen a one man army :deal


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> I lasted 3 weeks, then I flipped a coin and said, "Heads I leave, tails I stay." It landed on tails and I fucked off anyways.


:lol:


----------



## Holmes

Worst Job I had was when I first got made redundant. Got a job in a warehouse and lasted 4 days before I quit.

A firm called Ceva that housed car parts for Porsche, VW, Audi and Seat iirc. You basically had a huge metal pallet the size of 4 double beds with stuff on and you had to pick the stuff up and scan the barcode and allocate it to a certain metal cage which it was assigned to (delivery to stores, a1 widnes, c4 harlow etc) and then scane the cage barcode. It was 6am morning till 5pm evening. Poles and Lithuanians ran the place and us Englsih were minority, they gave me the shit jobs like the heavy stuff which took ages to do and you were set 100 items an hours. They scanned window wipers and spray paint cans and I dealt with bonnets, exhausts and alloys. 

I got a bollocking for missing my target and explained I was getting the shitty work, that ended the bollocking and I went back to work. I went home pissed off as my day continued with me doing the shitty jobs (polish supervisor and polish workers = english second best and shitty jobs). I went hope and tried to get some sleep and I'd close my eyes and would be haunted by bleep noise. Woke up from a bad nights sleep and arrived at work for another shit day. The pallet was lowered and the polish rats gathered the small stuff in seconds and I was left with the big stuff, equivalent to tigers ripping away the meat and leaving me with the bones. I went over to the alloys and 'bleep', fuck it. Down tools and walk out. Fuck that. The bleep beat me.


----------



## Libertarian

I don't think I've ever had any really shit jobs.

My first one was flipping burgers at Leeds home games, usually managed to catch about half of the game - a bit of the 1st half and most of the 2nd, got paid £25 per game, for five hours work.

There was always the 'overtime', where you basically came in early and did what you were going to do anyway but at a more relaxed pace, the supervisors allowed it because they knew why you were there (to earn a couple of extra quid) and used it to keep the better staff. Was a good way to earn nearly £40 on a Saturday and watch the footie.

In the North Stand we had the same team for three seasons, with people only missing the odd match here or there. Every other stand had different people each week, some that couldn't speak English etc. The club did a customer satisfaction survey and we won easily. 

I'd go back and do it again if it was the same supervisors and stuff, not for the money but for the craic, and basically a free ticket for the footie.

If the tills beat the matchday targets we used to get two free bottles of Becks each, these were 'procured' from the Captains Lounge..... we used to say we needed extra burgers and just nabbed the ale when nobody was looking. We were getting paid whilst drinking them too :yep

I think the problem is that once you're past the age of 18 and if you've got a bit about you, you can't do those bleeper type jobs and be the odd one out, or whatever.

Before I got my house I'd rather not work than do shit like that, not because I'm arrogant or whatever, it'd just depress me. Nowadays I wouldn't have the choice :-(


----------



## Wallet

Know of any boozers in Central Leeds that have Boxnation, @Dinamita?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Just home from the worst day of my life, going to bed, hopefully I get a brain tumour in my sleep


----------



## Bryn

Unknown Poster said:


> Just home from the worst day of my life, going to bed, hopefully I get a brain tumour in my sleep


It was as bad as you thought then!?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Worse, can't think of one redeeming thing about today, except it's nearly over... Oh and they gave me some sexy blacked out shades which make me look like a hitman.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Long story short though, no cunt speaks the lingo, job is hard as fuck, overalls are second hand and grim, had food poisoning and nearly shit myself, eating the first thing since about 4:30 am. And the worst thing is these cunts sprang on me today that they want me working saturday, so going to miss my first home league match for well over 2 years


----------



## Bryn

I guess you just need to man up. :conf


----------



## Roe

On the plus side, at least you don't have to watch Oxford on Saturday.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Unknown Poster said:


> Long story short though, no cunt speaks the lingo, job is hard as fuck, overalls are second hand and grim, had food poisoning and nearly shit myself, eating the first thing since about 4:30 am. And the worst thing is these cunts sprang on me today that they want me working saturday, so going to miss my first home league match for well over 2 years


Kids Today ......


----------



## Libertarian

Wallet said:


> Know of any boozers in Central Leeds that have Boxnation, @Dinamita?


Nope... sorry mate.

Walkabout might have it, or the Golf Cafe Bar down near the Hilton.


----------



## GazOC

Walkabout is worth a try, the Blackpool and Nottingham bars have BoxNation.


----------



## Wallet

Cheers. I'll look into it. :good


----------



## Bryn

Just turned my iPod Touch 3G on for the first time in about 2 years. It's still pretty handy, why didn't I eBay it years ago though!? Posting this message from it now.


----------



## Chatty

It pains me that these could be world title fights next year if fisheyes gets his way:

Burns v Harrison
Cleverly v Macaranelli


----------



## GazOC

Thats just the way the sport is these days. They will be fights for a version of the world title, its up to fans to put them in context.

edit: still shit though, eh?


----------



## Bryn

Am I on my own on this one? :rofl


----------



## SimonTemplar

chatty said:


> It pains me that these could be world title fights next year if fisheyes gets his way:
> 
> Burns v Harrison
> Cleverly v Macaranelli


I know what you're saying, but I wouldn't worry about it - Burns won't have a belt by then and Enzo will have been savagely KO'd by his 'tuneup' opponent ahead of the clash of two mighty Welsh warriors and it will all be off.



Bryn said:


> Am I on my own on this one? :rofl


Do you have something similarly pithy on the other shoulder?

:hi: by the way.


----------



## Bryn

:hi: Simon.

:hi: Choi.

What does the weekend hold for you all?


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> :hi: Simon.
> 
> :hi: Choi.
> 
> What does the weekend hold for you all?


:hi: Bryn.

:hi: Simon.

:hi: Choi.

Not a lot planned, watch the fights and generally mong about a bit. How about yourself?


----------



## Bryn

I'm taking Mrs West to the cinema tomorrow, not sure what we're watching, something awesome though, no doubt. I agreed to this prior to realising that Burns-Mitchell will be on, so I'll have to watch it later in the evening or on Sunday.

@Grant


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> I'm taking Mrs West to the cinema tomorrow, not sure what we're watching, something awesome though, no doubt. I agreed to this prior to realising that Burns-Mitchell will be on, so I'll have to watch it later in the evening or on Sunday.


Bad times, not really a lot out at the moment from what I can see. Have you seen the new Judge Dredd movie yet?


----------



## Wallet

Wickio said:


> Have you seen the new Judge Dredd movie yet?


That looks awful.

Lawless and Killing Them Softly look good, and Savages could be worth a watch too.


----------



## Wickio

Wallet said:


> That looks awful.
> 
> Lawless and Killing Them Softly look good, and Savages could be worth a watch too.


Read it's actually meant to be pretty decent. Probably bollocks. I can vouch for Lawless though and fancy Killing Them Softly. Don't get to the cinema half as much as I'd like to nowadays. :-(


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :hi: Simon.
> 
> :hi: Choi.
> 
> What does the weekend hold for you all?


:hi: Bryn
:hi: Wickio
:hi: Choi

Two of my sons have a football match, they play for the mighty Baslow U8, William (7) is a hardened veteran with a season under his belt and his first goal out of the way, whereas George (6) is an exciting, unpredictable Summer signing, making his debut for the team, inheriting the pressure shirt no. 11. We're in with the dogs of Calver U8, a notoriously hard-tackling team. We came from behind to take them 5-1 last season, but with new signings all round, plus a few key departures - the loss of our star striker, Forrest, author of all five goals in last year's fixture, to Baslow U10 will be particularly hard felt by the team, I fear - it really is all to play for. It's a vital, season-framing fixture on all levels. The match takes place straight after their swimming lesson, a draining, energy-sapping element that you just don't get in the Premiership. However on the plus side we have home advantage. Then we have a family BBQ in Wigan on Sunday for the 6th birthday of one of Mrs Templar's cousins' kids. And it is going to rain, so we will all be inside, and they are hosting it at home. But at least my mother-in-law has a bowls match. The evenings, however, are reserved for romancing, movies and watching the Burns train derail.

How about everyone else?


----------



## SimonTemplar

It would be Lawless or Killing Them Softly if the couple Templar were cinema-bound this weekend.


----------



## Bryn

Burns train de-rail? Complete hogwash.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Burns train de-rail? Complete hogwash.


There seems little point rehearsing this again here when we are going to find out tomorrow!! If I turn out to be wrong then I will graciously admit as much at the appropriate juncture. But I'm not sweating too hard tbh.


----------



## Roe

:hi: Bryn.
:hi: Simon.
:hi: Wickio.
:hi: Choi.

It's gonna be a good weekend. Playing poker tonight, might be going out tomorrow night but if not there's plenty of boxing on anyways then a typical "do fuck all Sunday" for me. But it's still gonna be good :good


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> :hi: Bryn.
> :hi: Simon.
> :hi: Wickio.
> :hi: Choi.
> 
> It's gonna be a good weekend. Playing poker tonight, might be going out tomorrow night but if not there's plenty of boxing on anyways then a typical "do fuck all Sunday" for me. But it's still gonna be good :good


:hi: @Roe.

Not had a poker night in such a long time, might try and get one organised myself. Though there isn't an awful lot of point since I'm god awful.

I love a lazy Sunday anyway. Before going to work on a Monday, the last thing I can be arsed to do is get up and head out on a Sunday.


----------



## Roe

Any suggestions for cheap-ish birthday presents for 4 year old kids? For a boy and a girl?


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Any suggestions for cheap-ish birthday presents for 4 year old kids? For a boy and a girl?


:staredog


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> :staredog


:lol:

Well it's my niece's birthday next week and it's my mate's kid's tomorrow. Honest. :frog


----------



## Miguel2010

I hate buying presents....Fucking nightmare......Thats what cards were invented for IMO.....Whack some coin in it.

Problem solved.


----------



## Roe

How come Richard Keys is never on boxnation any more?


----------



## Miguel2010

Isnt he just on Sat nights now?

Not totally sure on that.


----------



## dkos

Roe said:


> How come Richard Keys is never on boxnation any more?


He was on a couple of weeks ago, for the BoxAcademy show I believe.






:bowdown


----------



## Wallet

SimonTemplar said:


> Two of my sons have a football match, they play for the mighty Baslow U8, William (7) is a hardened veteran with a season under his belt and his first goal out of the way, whereas George (6) is an exciting, unpredictable Summer signing, making his debut for the team, inheriting the pressure shirt no. 11. We're in with the dogs of Calver U8, a notoriously hard-tackling team. We came from behind to take them 5-1 last season, but with new signings all round, plus a few key departures - the loss of our star striker, Forrest, author of all five goals in last year's fixture, to Baslow U10 will be particularly hard felt by the team, I fear - it really is all to play for. It's a vital, season-framing fixture on all levels. The match takes place straight after their swimming lesson, a draining, energy-sapping element that you just don't get in the Premiership. However on the plus side we have home advantage. Then we have a family BBQ in Wigan on Sunday for the 6th birthday of one of Mrs Templar's cousins' kids. And it is going to rain, so we will all be inside, and they are hosting it at home. But at least my mother-in-law has a bowls match. The evenings, however, are reserved for romancing, movies and watching the Burns train derail.


:lol:


----------



## Roe

BoxBusters is back!
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?84-BRAND-NEW-BoxBusters-Series-2-Week-1-Clues


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

This weekend I'm off to a Chinese tonight followed by a few in a local after. 

Tomorrow I'm going to the Horse Racing at Newbury which is followed by the living legend 'Lionel Richie' in concert, we`re then going to a nice Italian followed by more beer, hopefully catching the fight ! 

fingers crossed!


----------



## Bryn




----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:
> 
> This weekend I'm off to a Chinese tonight followed by a few in a local after.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to the Horse Racing at Newbury which is followed by the living legend 'Lionel Richie' in concert, we`re then going to a nice Italian followed by more beer, hopefully catching the fight !
> 
> fingers crossed!


Sounds great mate except for the "Lionel Richie" bit!!


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Sounds great mate except for the "Lionel Richie" bit!!


What are you talking about man!? He's the nation's foremost Lionel Ritchie impersonator!


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Sounds great mate except for the "Lionel Richie" bit!!


Gaz, this would be right up your street now, the fucker has cancelled! So no concert after racing, I'll have to go to the pub instead !


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> What are you talking about man!? He's the nation's foremost Lionel Ritchie impersonator!


:huh


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> Gaz, this would be right up your street now, the fucker has cancelled! So no concert after racing, I'll have to go to the pub instead !


Result!


----------



## Bryn

Smackdown is on, Edge is awesome.


----------



## Bryn

Phill Fury arguing with his Mrs on Facebook. :lol: 

@LP, have you seen it?


----------



## Roe




----------



## Wallet

Menay Edwards fights Neil Dawson (9-1) at the York Hall today. :bbb
@Flea Man


----------



## Bryn

How has this top p4p contest passed me by?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Met Pompey John yesterday, he stank.


----------



## Wickio

Started The Sopranos after all these years. Had the fill the void left by Breaking Bad. Hopefully I can make it last until the second half of season five.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Started The Sopranos after all these years. Had the fill the void left by Breaking Bad. Hopefully I can make it last until the second half of season five.


Legend, how far into it are you?


----------



## Roe

Choi.. get involved in my new prediction comp :thumbsup

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ct-Fights-and-Build-a-Career-Challenge-Thread


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Legend, how far into it are you?


Nearly worked my way through the first series today. Brilliant stuff, don't know what took me so long! When would you say the series peaks?


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Nearly worked my way through the first series today. Brilliant stuff, don't know what took me so long! When would you say the series peaks?


Peaks as in the entire show, or just the 1st series? I'm assuming you mean the entire show but I've been on the piss for most of the day so things are a little hazy.

For me, I was hooked after the first series and never really saw a peak and trough type scenario with Sopranos, it was consistently good. My favourite episode is 'Pine Barrens' from the end of Season 3 though, so you've got that to look forward to.

"He killed 16 Czechoslovakians!"


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Peaks as in the entire show, or just the 1st series? I'm assuming you mean the entire show but I've been on the piss for most of the day so things are a little hazy.
> 
> For me, I was hooked after the first series and never really saw a peak and trough type scenario with Sopranos, it was consistently good. My favourite episode is 'Pine Barrens' from the end of Season 3 though, so you've got that to look forward to.
> 
> "He killed 16 Czechoslovakians!"


Yeah, I meant the entire show, so that was the best answer I could have hoped for. It is insanely good TV thus far, so I'm looking forward to working through it in the next couple months.

Will keep an eye out for that episode!


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Yeah, I meant the entire show, so that was the best answer I could have hoped for. It is insanely good TV thus far, so I'm looking forward to working through it in the next couple months.
> 
> Will keep an eye out for that episode!


:good

I'm still on Series 2 of Dexter, I'm not getting through them as quickly as I would like, but its very, very good.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> :good
> 
> I'm still on Series 2 of Dexter, I'm not getting through them as quickly as I would like, but its very, very good.


I did watch the first series of that a few years ago after reading one of the books. Would like to get back into that, but I've heard the quality has dropped off in the later seasons. Nevertheless, I'm sure I'll work through it at some point.

Did you ever watch Deadwood?


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> Phill Fury arguing with his Mrs on Facebook. :lol:
> 
> @LP, have you seen it?


 @Jay sort the @ out on my name

na aint seen it, just looked, think he deleted it


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> I did watch the first series of that a few years ago after reading one of the books. Would like to get back into that, but I've heard the quality has dropped off in the later seasons. Nevertheless, I'm sure I'll work through it at some point.
> 
> Did you ever watch Deadwood?


Not seen Deadwood, worth a look?



LP said:


> @Jay sort the @ out on my name
> 
> na aint seen it, just looked, think he deleted it


Probably deleted it, essentially it was that 'Cherelle' bird he's always talking about having a go at him, it was fairly minor really. Just thought it was funny.


----------



## 084

Did you see the kid who thought he was fighting James Degale
@Bryn


----------



## Bryn

LP said:


> Did you see the kid who thought he was fighting James Degale
> @Bryn


Nope, who's that?
@LP

|E|D|I|T: @LP still doesn't work.

EDIT 2: Yes, yes it does.

@LP


----------



## 084

@Bryn

Phill Fury
6 hours ago via Mobile
3 weeks to me fight in London on James degale under card on 13th October carnt wait in top shape carnt wait to get there and smash someone up!
Like · · Share
11 people like this.

Stephén Thompson Condié "Release the Fury"
5 hours ago · Like

Stephen John Parker sure ur going to win den ??
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Phill Fury Come watch find out for yh self!
5 hours ago via mobile · Like · 1

Stephén Thompson Condié guy looks like a winner to me... good luck Phill
5 hours ago · Like

Phill Fury Thanks
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Stephen John Parker were u fighting
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Phill Fury London
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Stephen John Parker ahah stephen mush u brown tongin him for dis geeze looks like a pretty boi pmsl no affencee chavey fury mush but my mny wud be on degale looks like he got more bout him mush
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Phill Fury Are you retarded or something?
5 hours ago via mobile · Like · 2

Stephen John Parker na r u dumb mush he will fkin mek u retsrded in dis fight sos hard i no u do boxing and shit but omd stop loving ya self u fkin idiot
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Andy Roberts He isn't fighting degale you retard
5 hours ago via mobile · Like · 3

Daley Robertson thats funny, he thinks your fighting degale lol
5 hours ago · Like · 1

Phill Fury Yh think he needs to some help lol
5 hours ago via mobile · Like · 1

Daley Robertson he knows his boxing
5 hours ago · Like · 1

Stephen John Parker well who the fk u fighting den infact i dnt care u al still get bust
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Stephen John Parker i dont na ma boxing dint say i did did i u fkin idiot
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Daley Robertson dum fuck
5 hours ago · Like · 1

Stephen John Parker still gonna get bust u look like a pretty boi end ov we see wht statuss u put up wen u got nokd the fk out yh phil lool really do hope u get bust
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Stephen John Parker ahahah pmsl gonna get bust
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Andy Roberts You've already shown you are retarded Stephen, no need to carry on
5 hours ago via mobile · Like · 2

Stephen John Parker i do wht i like mush n yh and wht am retard cos dnt no boxing talk and wht i still tink he gonna get bust and wht dikhead
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Andy Roberts No you're a retard because you can't read
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Phill Fury I got a 13 year old brother who knock you unconshuss for a week
5 hours ago via mobile · Like · 2

Stephen John Parker ahaha cos i dont no boxing tlk am a retard yh course dint no u had ta get degrees in boxing fk me how hard can it be its just fighting so ur the pussies tht av ta learn bout boxing dik head not me
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Stephen John Parker yh phil u tink ya bad man wid all ur talk on fb we see when u get bust init like i said we see how brazen u r after the fight yh then u can upload piks of u bust up init pmsl
5 hours ago via mobile · Like

Daley Robertson Its just fighting lol
4 hours ago via mobile · Like


----------



## Wallet

Phill Fury Are you retarded or something?
5 hours ago via mobile · Like · 2

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Phill Fury Are you retarded or something?
> 5 hours ago via mobile · Like · 2
> 
> :lol:


That was a favourite of mine, as well as the inventive spelling used for 'unconshuss'.

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> That was a favourite of mine, as well as the inventive spelling used for 'unconshuss'.
> 
> :lol:


Reading through some of his tweets are hilarious, I used to talk on chat to him about 'grabbing' . He's a funny kid :lol:


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Not seen Deadwood, worth a look?


Definitely, one of my all time favourites and definitely worth a try if you can get hold of it. Highly recommended!


----------



## Jay

LP said:


> @Jay sort the @ out on my name
> 
> na aint seen it, just looked, think he deleted it


@LP


----------



## Jay

LP said:


> @Jay sort the @ out on my name
> 
> na aint seen it, just looked, think he deleted it


 @LP take 2.

Not sure why it's not working. Maybe because you only have two characters in your name. Has it ever worked for you?


----------



## Wallet

@LP


----------



## 084

@LP

small letters
@LP

capital letters


----------



## 084

both work for me


----------



## Jay

Once again, Jay proves himself as the supreme being. :yep


----------



## 084

Jay said:


> Once again, Jay proves himself as the supreme being. :yep


Time will tell.

Nice site by the way


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> Once again, Jay proves himself as the supreme being. :yep


Sort the fucking vCash out.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

yeah, i'm still owed 7000 Vcash ffs.


----------



## 084

talking of V cash, wheres that cunt @Roe had a bet with him on twitter and he ain't paid. started at 200 v cash think i should get more now. @Jay sort it out


----------



## Roe

LP said:


> talking of V cash, wheres that cunt @Roe had a bet with him on twitter and he ain't paid. started at 200 v cash think i should get more now. @Jay sort it out


Nah I paid you for that bet.


----------



## 084

u sure @Roe :think

i'll take your word for it


----------



## 1st Contact

How goes it Choi?? what have I missed??


----------



## Roe




----------



## Wallet

1st Contact said:


> How goes it Choi?? what have I missed??


:hi:


----------



## 1st Contact

Wallet said:


> :hi:


:hi:


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


>


Future Hall of Famer.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Looking at buying a new car, saw one that fits the bill on eBay, message the bloke Saturday saying I'm passing Banbury this evening can I take a look at car , no response, message similar Sunday, and then this morning sent my number . What a fool, why write saying you can inspect the vehicle if he doesnt communicate with anyone!


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :hi:


Good evening Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Hello Brett.

What new motor you after?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Well......

As you know , I'm employed with a company, they supply me with a lovely new Kangoo van. Unfortunately they have now fitted a tracker so I cant use it for my own jobs, Also they have very little work, so 80% of the work I'm doing at the minute is through B N Electrical Services. Now untill my employers go titts up , I dont want to quit, as they'd have to pay me £3k ish, also I dont want to buy a van so need something practical to work from. At the moment looking at Focus Estates, as I have been struggling lately doing lots of jobs out the boot/back seats of my Alfa 147 :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

And this cunt not replying to me, I know that if my car was on eBay I'd be checking every ten mins to see if the bids had gone up!


----------



## Roe

Help me think of a darts nickname, Choi?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Help me think of a darts nickname, Choi?


Smokin Joe :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Help me think of a darts nickname, Choi?


Chips n ....


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Help me think of a darts nickname, Choi?


Lord


----------



## Roe

Smokin' Roe could work.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hoorah, I have a reply from him.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Well......
> 
> As you know , I'm employed with a company, they supply me with a lovely new Kangoo van. Unfortunately they have now fitted a tracker so I cant use it for my own jobs, Also they have very little work, so 80% of the work I'm doing at the minute is through B N Electrical Services. Now untill my employers go titts up , I dont want to quit, as they'd have to pay me £3k ish, also I dont want to buy a van so need something practical to work from. At the moment looking at Focus Estates, as I have been struggling lately doing lots of jobs out the boot/back seats of my Alfa 147 :lol:


Ah, quite the pickle indeed. You clearly are a man of taste with a 147 though, I love Alfas.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Ah, quite the pickle indeed. You clearly are a man of taste with a 147 though, I love Alfas.


It will pain me to get rid of it, Its worth feck all, but a lovely car, got everything you could want. If it was more economical I'd just give it to my missus. But around town it just drinks fuel.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> It will pain me to get rid of it, Its worth feck all, but a lovely car, got everything you could want. If it was more economical I'd just give it to my missus. But around town it just drinks fuel.


That's the price you pay for looking cool as fuck.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> That's the price you pay for looking cool as fuck.


:smoke


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :smoke


A nice motor gets you plenty of attention off the birds, none of them ever looked at me in my P Reg Fiesta a couple of years ago. :conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> A nice motor gets you plenty of attention off the birds, none of them ever looked at me in my P Reg Fiesta a couple of years ago. :conf


You're rapidly putting me off the Focus Estate now Bryan


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> You're rapidly putting me off the Focus Estate now Bryan


I'm struggling to think of a more boring car.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I'm struggling to think of a more boring car.


Octavia estate?


----------



## Noonaldinho

we seem to have lost alot of Choi regulars ! with Flea, Mand, Gaz, Lp, Nip ,Bill posting less and less in here!


----------



## biglads

Now you're posting about motors, imma have to point out that a second hand zafira would be cheap and have plenty of space for you, @Noonaldinho.

However, it is undoubtedly a charisma-free shitbox of the highest order and the your chance of pulling anything other without 4 kids in tow already is vanishingly small.

BUT (and this is important) you'd gain boxing forum irony-credibility and there are plenty of spaces inside to stash away bars of Kendal Mint Cake, Ginsters Buffet Bars, bags if NikNaks and other sundry training ephemera.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I'm struggling to think of a more boring car.


I see where you're coming from, but I once used one for a two week work trip on the continent and the chassis was not bad, not as good as the Mondeo but not bad. Okay I thrashed it a touch, but it was better to drive than I had expected.



biglads said:


> Now you're posting about motors, imma have to point out that a second hand zafira would be cheap and have plenty of space for you, @Noonaldinho.
> 
> However, it is undoubtedly a charisma-free shitbox of the highest order and the your chance of pulling anything other without 4 kids in tow already is vanishingly small.
> 
> BUT (and this is important) you'd gain boxing forum irony-credibility and there are plenty of spaces inside to stash away bars of Kendal Mint Cake, Ginsters Buffet Bars, bags if NikNaks and other sundry training ephemera.


My wife's cousin has a 2005 Zafira, saw it on Sunday for the first time, he absolutely hates it, says bits are always falling off and it's no fun to drive... but he'd buy another as he can't do seven seats in that comfort for the money anywhere else. So while he's a little sad about it, they have converted him to Zafiras.


----------



## biglads

SimonTemplar said:


> My wife's cousin has a 2005 Zafira, saw it on Sunday for the first time, he absolutely hates it, says bits are always falling off and it's no fun to drive... but he'd buy another as he can't do seven seats in that comfort for the money anywhere else. So while he's a little sad about it, they have converted him to Zafiras.


I think owning a Zafira is just a tacit admission of middle age.

I know about this stuff, I have a Volvo. :hey


----------



## SimonTemplar

biglads said:


> I think owning a Zafira is just a tacit admission of middle age.
> 
> I know about this stuff, I have a Volvo. :hey


:lol: you could be right. I'm 38 with a wife and kids... I drive a Volvo as my daily driver! My first, an XC90 - what's your Volvo of choice?


----------



## biglads

@SimonTemplar 
I've had an S80 now for 5 years. The most comfortable drive I've ever experienced. I've done mammoth drives across the continent or up to the Highlands in it and it's never let me down.

It's almost at 200,000 miles now, so I'm probably going to replace it next year some time, but I could quite easily get another Volvo. Best thing about it is, even though it's a big heavy car with an autobox, it's still returns better mpg than my better half's Peugeot 307 1.4 petrol manual.

Surprised to see you with an XC90 though, would have had you down as a P1800 man :hey


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> we seem to have lost alot of Choi regulars ! with Flea, Mand, Gaz, Lp, Nip ,Bill posting less and less in here!


Work mate. Having to actually do some now and finding myself repeating insults towards United (refs and fucking peno's), bored of mismatch boxing bouts and weather shit. Don't fancy posting negativity as it's bad for you to read and sheds me in a bad light as a whinging cunt

My fight night has been replaced and bought a new lcd tv for bedroom for ps3 and films, will hook up more on there when fifa comes out along with fighting you on fight night.

Noticed esb is getting popular with some from here. I pop on there but the trolls wreck it, I find myself counter-trolling to annoy and especially in the football thread. Its the pits there though, here is quite too. I make an effort to log on and read posts but not posting because of reasons stated. Will pop on the choi though, I have slipped 

Any fights people fancy going too? Froch v Mack is a shit fight when we could have been looking at Froch v Kessler but still a good night out if people wanna meet up. I fancy a York Hall tear up though, still yet to visit that place and as a fan I feel it's high time I sorted my shit out and got down there.

You made a stag decision yet?


----------



## BigBone

Chaps. I don't think I've said hello here. @Meast around?


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I'm struggling to think of a more boring car.


Vauxhall Astra saloon, Club model.

Fucking basic and shit, Ronseal car though but my god was that a boring car. Had a window that wouldn't wind on drivers side, was a fucking nightmare for drive thru's and car parks with barriers. Had one for work years ago for work and still to this day remember how shit it was.

Nissan Micra 1.0l, P reg one my Nan had. Jesus that was a crap car. 0-60 in a week, petrol mpg was insane though, £20 lasted forever! Saying that the old goose is unwell. Note to self to be a good grandson and tak eher out when I get chance. Love her to bits, a shame that she's took ill over these last few years since my Grandad died. Live for today because tomorrow may not be so kind, but plan for it never the less.


----------



## Holmes

BigBone said:


> Chaps. I don't think I've said hello here. @Meast around?


Hi fella, not been on much so couldn't say but returning the hello. Great work with the guess the movie btw.


----------



## BigBone

Thx man, appretiated. We're kinda into making @Meast he most mentioned poster around, you lads ready to put some @mentions in? FOR CHOI!!!!!!

Where are all my Choishops? Edit, oh, here's one.


----------



## SimonTemplar

biglads said:


> Surprised to see you with an XC90 though, would have had you down as a P1800 man :hey


:lol:

We looked at a big estate when we got the XC90 as you can get them with seven seats, but chose the XC90 as the weather up here is pretty awful so before the full snow (when we use the Land Rover) the XC90 fits the bill.

A P1800 is on the shopping list as a toy for the near future, though!


----------



## nufc_jay

@Jay


----------



## Roe

nufc_jay said:


> @Jay


Jay's gone.


----------



## nufc_jay

k
@Jay


----------



## 1st Contact

Evening Choi :hi:


----------



## Bryn

Evening Mo. :hi:


Just had a go of the Sleeping Dogs demo, seems decent. Might pick it up.


----------



## Markyboy86

@Holmes me and @LP are going to notts, i think @Vano-irons is booking this week and not sure if @Roe has booked yet too?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Evening Mo. :hi:
> 
> Just had a go of the Sleeping Dogs demo, seems decent. Might pick it up.


Yeah ,it is good, especially now you can get it for £25!

Went and looked at that Focus, was ok, but the Turbo was making a loud Whoosh noise, think there may be a split in a boost pipe or the turbo is on its way!


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> @Holmes me and @LP are going to notts, i think @Vano-irons is booking this week and not sure if @Roe has booked yet too?


I might sort that out tomorrow actually :good You staying same place as before?


----------



## Roe




----------



## Wallet




----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons

Peer pressure! :lol:

I'm trying to get a few together. Last time was quality


----------



## Markyboy86

Roe said:


> I might sort that out tomorrow actually :good You staying same place as before?


Nah i booked jury inn for friday night to sunday night, moving up in the world haha


----------



## Markyboy86

Vano-irons said:


> Peer pressure! :lol:
> 
> I'm trying to get a few together. Last time was quality


Get it together man!


----------



## Wallet

Vano-irons said:


> Last time was quality


I can't see the fight matching, or the nice weather!

Enjoy though.


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> Nah i booked jury inn for friday night to sunday night, moving up in the world haha


Ha fair play.



Vano-irons said:


> Peer pressure! :lol:
> 
> I'm trying to get a few together. Last time was quality





Wallet said:


> I can't see the fight matching, or the nice weather!
> 
> Enjoy though.


Yeah last time was perfect what with the weather, it being a better fight, Froch winning, ending up watching the fight with Mark and LP sat ringside. Everything was class.


----------



## Vano-irons

Wallet said:


> I can't see the fight matching, or the nice weather!
> 
> Enjoy though.


That's why I'm still debating whether it's worth the money or not.

I don't really want to show @Markyboy86 how to drink properly either!


----------



## Roe

Vano-irons said:


> That's why I'm still debating whether it's worth the money or not.


Yeah same =\



Vano-irons said:


> I don't really want to show @Markyboy86 how to drink properly either!


:lol:


----------



## Roe

Calling @Wickio and anyone else that's good at photoshopping..

Fancy making this poster "Raising _Hype_" instead? Then add in the likes of Broner etc










Just an idea..


----------



## Wallet

@Wiirdo @Holmes

:hi:


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Evening Mo. :hi:
> 
> Just had a go of the Sleeping Dogs demo, seems decent. Might pick it up.


I would recommend you do, it is a pretty good game I completed it the other day....... Now I just have to wait till spring next year for my next major video game purchase


----------



## Markyboy86

Vano-irons said:


> That's why I'm still debating whether it's worth the money or not.
> 
> I don't really want to show @Markyboy86 how to drink properly either!


You are nothing but a hypejob with a padded record drinking with all those birds, you got exposed when you were "the away" drinker for the weekend. You handled the buckie bombs alright though, i'll give you that...:lp


----------



## 084

Vano-irons said:


> That's why I'm still debating whether it's worth the money or not.
> 
> I don't really want to show @Markyboy86 how to drink properly either!





Markyboy86 said:


> You are nothing but a hypejob with a padded record drinking with all those birds, you got exposed when you were "the away" drinker for the weekend. You handled the buckie bombs alright though, i'll give you that...:lp


:-(


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> Calling @Wickio and anyone else that's good at photoshopping..
> 
> Fancy making this poster "Raising _Hype_" instead? Then add in the likes of Broner etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea..


Genius. :lol:

Let me know who you wanna put in along with Broner and I'll try and whip something up. :good


----------



## Roe

You could do an American special. Broner, Canelo, Kirkland, Berto and Rios :good


----------



## Vano-irons

Markyboy86 said:


> You are nothing but a hypejob with a padded record drinking with all those birds, you got exposed when you were "the away" drinker for the weekend. You handled the buckie bombs alright though, i'll give you that...:lp


:lol: prospect beaten by a journeymen :deal


----------



## Lilo

Right lads, I need your help. I remember watching a fight many years ago on the tele from America. Now that's pretty much all I can remember about the fight, I don't know who was fighting, where, what weight etc but I remember one distinct thing from it:

There was a trainer in the corner of one of the fighters. He was about 50 years old, full head of hair, white and American (narrows it down ay?). Now this guy has always stuck in my memory but I don't know who he is and I'e not seen him mentioned again. The striking thing was that was soooo calm in the corner, his fighter was getting beat but this guy was calmly yet forcefully telling his charge what to do and how etc. I only remember him because he was saying all the right things and saying them in what I thought was the perfect way.

Its annoying the shit out of me that I don't know who he is...

Can anyone help?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah ,it is good, especially now you can get it for £25!
> 
> Went and looked at that Focus, was ok, but the Turbo was making a loud Whoosh noise, think there may be a split in a boost pipe or the turbo is on its way!


Check the flux capacitor,



Lilo said:


> Right lads, I need your help. I remember watching a fight many years ago on the tele from America. Now that's pretty much all I can remember about the fight, I don't know who was fighting, where, what weight etc but I remember one distinct thing from it:
> 
> There was a trainer in the corner of one of the fighters. He was about 50 years old, full head of hair, white and American (narrows it down ay?). Now this guy has always stuck in my memory but I don't know who he is and I'e not seen him mentioned again. The striking thing was that was soooo calm in the corner, his fighter was getting beat but this guy was calmly yet forcefully telling his charge what to do and how etc. I only remember him because he was saying all the right things and saying them in what I thought was the perfect way.
> 
> Its annoying the shit out of me that I don't know who he is...
> 
> Can anyone help?


Jesus, I've no idea.


----------



## Roe

Lilo said:


> Right lads, I need your help. I remember watching a fight many years ago on the tele from America. Now that's pretty much all I can remember about the fight, I don't know who was fighting, where, what weight etc but I remember one distinct thing from it:
> 
> There was a trainer in the corner of one of the fighters. He was about 50 years old, full head of hair, white and American (narrows it down ay?). Now this guy has always stuck in my memory but I don't know who he is and I'e not seen him mentioned again. The striking thing was that was soooo calm in the corner, his fighter was getting beat but this guy was calmly yet forcefully telling his charge what to do and how etc. I only remember him because he was saying all the right things and saying them in what I thought was the perfect way.
> 
> Its annoying the shit out of me that I don't know who he is...
> 
> Can anyone help?


 @Wallet knows everything..


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Check the flux capacitor,





Bryn said:


> Jesus, I've no idea.


:lol: well at least I know where to come next time I need help with a conundrum.


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## Lilo

I'm pretty sure this trainer was a new trainer for the fighter too, if that helps. The commentators kept talking about how this was his style in the corner etc.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :hi:


:hi:

You're on form today!


----------



## 1st Contact

Lilo said:


> Right lads, I need your help. I remember watching a fight many years ago on the tele from America. Now that's pretty much all I can remember about the fight, I don't know who was fighting, where, what weight etc but I remember one distinct thing from it:
> 
> There was a trainer in the corner of one of the fighters. He was about 50 years old, full head of hair, white and American (narrows it down ay?). Now this guy has always stuck in my memory but I don't know who he is and I'e not seen him mentioned again. The striking thing was that was soooo calm in the corner, his fighter was getting beat but this guy was calmly yet forcefully telling his charge what to do and how etc. I only remember him because he was saying all the right things and saying them in what I thought was the perfect way.
> 
> Its annoying the shit out of me that I don't know who he is...
> 
> Can anyone help?


Norman Stone:think well he fits the looks description, the rest not so much :lol:


----------



## Lilo

Haha no wasn't Stoney!

The guy had slicked back hair, looked like a white, middle aged, cheesy American. Probably has good teeth


----------



## Steve Funn

did a british one, its ropey as fuck though










the degale dummy is on purpose, both for him spitting it out and because his face in that photo is hilarious and i didnt want to block it

also noticed when i was finding pics, de gale has an abnormally thin head, surely an advantage for boxing?


----------



## Bryn

David Price. :lol:


----------



## Roe

Steve Funn said:


> did a british one, its ropey as fuck though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the degale dummy is on purpose, both for him spitting it out and because his face in that photo is hilarious and i didnt want to block it
> 
> also noticed when i was finding pics, de gale has an abnormally thin head, surely an advantage for boxing?


:rofl Exactly the kind of thing I was thinking of. Love it

The Price, Mitchell and DeGale ones are class.


----------



## Bryn

The bottom of the vCash table;


752.SimonTemplar9753.Johnny Greaves0754.ScouseLeader0755.Chacal0

When you're one notch up from Johnny Greaves you know you're in trouble.


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> @Wallet knows everything..


:deal



Lilo said:


> Right lads, I need your help. I remember watching a fight many years ago on the tele from America. Now that's pretty much all I can remember about the fight, I don't know who was fighting, where, what weight etc but I remember one distinct thing from it:
> 
> There was a trainer in the corner of one of the fighters. He was about 50 years old, full head of hair, white and American (narrows it down ay?). Now this guy has always stuck in my memory but I don't know who he is and I'e not seen him mentioned again. The striking thing was that was soooo calm in the corner, his fighter was getting beat but this guy was calmly yet forcefully telling his charge what to do and how etc. I only remember him because he was saying all the right things and saying them in what I thought was the perfect way.
> 
> Its annoying the shit out of me that I don't know who he is...
> 
> Can anyone help?


No idea pal.


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Lilo said:


> Right lads, I need your help. I remember watching a fight many years ago on the tele from America. Now that's pretty much all I can remember about the fight, I don't know who was fighting, where, what weight etc but I remember one distinct thing from it:
> 
> There was a trainer in the corner of one of the fighters. He was about 50 years old, full head of hair, white and American (narrows it down ay?). Now this guy has always stuck in my memory but I don't know who he is and I'e not seen him mentioned again. The striking thing was that was soooo calm in the corner, his fighter was getting beat but this guy was calmly yet forcefully telling his charge what to do and how etc. I only remember him because he was saying all the right things and saying them in what I thought was the perfect way.
> 
> Its annoying the shit out of me that I don't know who he is...
> 
> Can anyone help?


 @Bukkake might be the man for the job.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> @Bukkake might be the man for the job.


Is @Bukkake your answer to everything, Wallet?


----------



## Wallet

Yes.


----------



## Bryn

:staredog


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> The bottom of the vCash table;
> 
> 
> 752.SimonTemplar9753.Johnny Greaves0754.ScouseLeader0755.Chacal0
> 
> When you're one notch up from Johnny Greaves you know you're in trouble.


:lol:

Actually... that's not funny at all.


----------



## 1st Contact

Sergio Martinez just posted on FB that Chavez Jr is only going to be fined for failing his drug test because he apologised atsch:ughh:gsg


----------



## Markyboy86

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: prospect beaten by a journeymen :deal


Im in my prime son! Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday the last 2 weeks!


----------



## dkos

Watch out for Serge Gnabry tonight in the Arsenal game :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> The bottom of the vCash table;
> 
> 
> 752.SimonTemplar9753.Johnny Greaves0754.ScouseLeader0755.Chacal0
> 
> When you're one notch up from Johnny Greaves you know you're in trouble.


That's depressing.


----------



## Steve Funn

when you get to 0 how long does it take to ask?

obviously its not a worry to me as ive got absolutely fuck loads left, as much as 100 entire vcash, im probably winning overall arent i?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Steve Funn said:


> when you get to 0 how long does it take to ask?
> 
> obviously its not a worry to me as ive got absolutely fuck loads left, as much as 100 entire vcash, im probably winning overall arent i?


I had 500 and shared it equally in the "Who will bang first" thread to be a wingman and team player. They've all let me down.


----------



## Steve Funn

sorry that didnt make any sense i meant how long does it take to give you some more vcash when you get to 0? does it go back to 500 the next month or something?

dunno whether to blow my 100 on an outside bet or be really careful with it


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Steve Funn said:


> sorry that didnt make any sense i meant how long does it take to give you some more vcash when you get to 0? does it go back to 500 the next month or something?
> 
> dunno whether to blow my 100 on an outside bet or be really careful with it


When you're on 0 they give you a 100 vcash handout when a new vbookie thread is made.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Chacal said:


> When you're on 0 they give you a 100 vcash handout when a new vbookie thread is made.


So really my paltry 9 vCash is actually going to prevent me claiming the 100 vCash handout? So I'm actually worse off than those with nothing?!


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> So really my paltry 9 vCash is actually going to prevent me claiming the 100 vCash handout? So I'm actually worse off than those with nothing?!


Just stick the 9 on something and await your vGiro.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Just stick the 9 on something and await your vGiro.


:hi:

By jove I think you have it! To be honest I had not realized that there even is such a thing as a vGiro, this is good news indeed. I won't ask for advice on whom I might like to back this weekend, lest we give away Nations Cup secrets. PM imminent on that front, btw.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Just stick the 9 on something and await your vGiro.


Hang on how long have I been gone, when did you become a mod @Bryn ? Do people still pm you? Or don't you hang with the little people anymore?


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :hi:
> 
> By jove I think you have it! To be honest I had not realized that there even is such a thing as a vGiro, this is good news indeed. I won't ask for advice on whom I might like to back this weekend, lest we give away Nations Cup secrets. PM imminent on that front, btw.


:hi: Thanks ST.

I've never realised how unfortunate 'ST' is as a set of initials.


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> Hang on how long have I been gone, when did you become a mod @Bryn ? Do people still pm you? Or don't you hang with the little people anymore?


Doug.ie didn't want to be mod so we had another vote. I actually came 2nd in the vote to @ScouseLeader but @Jay didn't want him as Mod so doctored the votes.

I'm really just a pawn in @Jay 's master plan.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Doug.ie didn't want to be mod so we had another vote. I actually came 2nd in the vot to @ScouseLeader but @Jay didn't want him as Mod do doctored the votes.


Ah fair enough, congratz


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> Ah fair enough, congratz


:good

Is that one of your photo's in your avatar? Let's see a larger one. :hey


----------



## Wickio

:hi: Choi.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :hi: Thanks ST.
> 
> I've never realised how unfortunate 'ST' is as a set of initials.


It's actually also short for Saint. It's very clever.



Wickio said:


> :hi: Choi.


:hi:


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> :good
> 
> Is that one of your photo's in your avatar? Let's see a larger one. :hey


Yes it is

P.s Don't bother do a google image search as you aren't likely to find it any where


----------



## Holmes

Markyboy86 said:


> @Holmes me and @LP are going to notts, i think @Vano-irons is booking this week and not sure if @Roe has booked yet too?


Will ask mate if he wants to go. Let you know by next week and will book up Saturday if I am going. Not a great matchup but should be good fight with Froch as per.

Hope all is well with the family btw.


----------



## Wickio

@Holmes Dropped you a PM regarding Breaking Bad. :good


----------



## Holmes

Wickio said:


> @Holmes Dropped you a PM regarding Breaking Bad. :good


Sound mate. I am missing it already, what a fucking cliffhanger.


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Sound mate. I am missing it already, what a fucking cliffhanger.


I couldn't believe the way it end. Had an actual 'holy shit' moment, but no one I know watches it so there was no one to discuss it with!


----------



## Holmes

Wickio said:


> I couldn't believe the way it end. Had an actual 'holy shit' moment, but no one I know watches it so there was no one to discuss it with!


Just sent a comprehensive pm.

BB is the best series on tv. Sopranos is actually better on the whole i'd say but it's much slower than BB. Only a few episodes of BB were slow but they were all meaningful and leading to something. Sopranos could be trimmed.

I hated Skyler throughout btw.

Sons of Anarchy now.


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Just sent a comprehensive pm.
> 
> BB is the best series on tv. Sopranos is actually better on the whole i'd say but it's much slower than BB. Only a few episodes of BB were slow but they were all meaningful and leading to something. Sopranos could be trimmed.
> 
> I hated Skyler throughout btw.
> 
> Sons of Anarchy now.


Will compose an equally comprehensive PM.

Breaking Bad is nothing short of outstanding. I have just finished the first series of Sopranos and while I can see it becoming an all-time favourite of mine, I think it will take a lot to top Breaking Bad for me.

Skyler is a dick. Walt does well not to bitch slap her.

Sons of Anarchy is one I've fancied for a while. Also want to watch The Wire, only heard good things.


----------



## Holmes

Sapronos heats up in season 4+

The beauty of it is when you charter Tony's rise. From Capo to Underboss to Don of his family. He then goes to war with other families which I wont spoil. Examples time after time of why the adage 'never do business with friends or family' is true on many occasions.

Paulie, Uncle Junior and Silvio are funny as fuck too. Paulie is my favourite character and is a dark bastard underneath those funny quips. 

Persevere, it's worth it mate 

The wire is next. I have Netflix and gonna cancel soon, gonna do Sons before I cancel.


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Sapronos heats up in season 4+
> 
> The beauty of it is when you charter Tony's rise. From Capo to Underboss to Don of his family. He then goes to war with other families which I wont spoil. Examples time after time of why the adage 'never do business with friends or family' is true on many occasions.
> 
> Paulie, Uncle Junior and Silvio are funny as fuck too. Paulie is my favourite character and is a dark bastard underneath those funny quips.
> 
> Persevere, it's worth it mate
> 
> The wire is next. I have Netflix and gonna cancel soon, gonna do Sons before I cancel.


I can imagine when you look at the full scope of the series, it is quite a journey. I've only ever heard good things, other than when I've heard people discussing the ending, so I can't wait to crack on with it. Trying not to blitz it too quickly, though!

Struggling to think of any other big ones I've missed, you got much more planned to watch?


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> :hi:
> 
> By jove I think you have it! To be honest I had not realized that there even is such a thing as a vGiro, this is good news indeed. I won't ask for advice on whom I might like to back this weekend, lest we give away Nations Cup secrets. PM imminent on that front, btw.


Of all the posters on here you would be bottom of the list of those that I thought may need Government Benifits!


----------



## Noonaldinho

My Alfa is Insurance group 11, this Focus estate is group 6. Just call up to find out the difference in insurance premium, £58.00.........MORE! How the fuck does that work?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> My Alfa is Insurance group 11, this Focus estate is group 6. Just call up to find out the difference in insurance premium, £58.00.........MORE! How the fuck does that work?


It's because you're more likely to get into an accident in a Focus, as the Alfa is unlikely to even get off the drive due to inept Italian engineering.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> It's because you're more likely to get into an accident in a Focus, as the Alfa is unlikely to even get off the drive due to inept Italian engineering.


:thumbsup

Although, other than shit fuel gauge that tells you you're in attention range then runs out half a mile later, it's all been spot on since I've had it!


----------



## Bryn

Is it black or red with the tan leather interior? :jjj


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Is it black or red with the tan leather interior? :jjj


Black!

No leather though unfortunately


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Black!
> 
> No leather though unfortunately


Nice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone see The Valleys on MTV the other night? It was awful.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> It's because you're more likely to get into an accident in a Focus, as the Alfa is unlikely to even get off the drive due to inept Italian engineering.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

SimonTemplar said:


> So really my paltry 9 vCash is actually going to prevent me claiming the 100 vCash handout? So I'm actually worse off than those with nothing?!


Isn't this what I told you the other day?


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> Sapronos heats up in season 4+
> 
> The beauty of it is when you charter Tony's rise. From Capo to Underboss to Don of his family. He then goes to war with other families which I wont spoil. Examples time after time of why the adage 'never do business with friends or family' is true on many occasions.
> 
> Paulie, Uncle Junior and Silvio are funny as fuck too. Paulie is my favourite character and is a dark bastard underneath those funny quips.
> 
> Persevere, it's worth it mate
> 
> The wire is next. I have Netflix and gonna cancel soon, gonna do Sons before I cancel.


Get on Lilyhammer mate.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?2600-Lilyhammer-(TV-Show)

I think it might be on netflix too.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Nice.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyone see The Valleys on MTV the other night? It was awful.


 @Bryn have you checked your pm's recently?


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> Get on Lilyhammer mate.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?2600-Lilyhammer-(TV-Show)
> 
> I think it might be on netflix too.


Fuck sakes, yet another thing to watch. So I have S.O.A, The Wire, Game of thrones, 24, (uk programme about spies, name evades me, spooks?) and now Lilyhammer. Oh and add on Fifa 13 tomorrow and I am still to play La Noire (done first level and thats all, gonna buy a new plasma for my room, fuck my missus, fuck the gym, it's entertainment time, only come out my room for work, daughter, food and an occasional wash.


----------



## 084

Holmes said:


> Fuck sakes, yet another thing to watch. So I have S.O.A, The Wire, Game of thrones, 24, (uk programme about spies, name evades me, spooks?) and now Lilyhammer. Oh and add on Fifa 13 tomorrow and I am still to play La Noire (done first level and thats all, gonna buy a new plasma for my room, fuck my missus, fuck the gym, it's entertainment time, only come out my room for work, daughter, food and an occasional wash.


you still on PS3 mate, whats your PSN name:think


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> :thumbsup
> 
> Although, other than shit fuel gauge that tells you you're in attention range then runs out half a mile later, it's all been spot on since I've had it!


So have you bought a car?

How old are you and whats your ins?

Paying £1640 for a 1.6 Megane. Why oh why don't we go NZ route of no insurance for cars and only pay if you have an accident. More people drive safer, less scams, people will have more money to spend etc etc.


----------



## Holmes

LP said:


> you still on PS3 mate, whats your PSN name:think


Not been on for ages mate. I watch films etc but no games. Nip Holmes or NipHolmes, @Roe or @Noonaldinho may be able to confirm?

I will be back on it from next week. Buying a Toshiba plamsa from ebay as I type. Fifa over weekend (wait and see who does a deal?) and that's me sorted.


----------



## 084

Holmes said:


> Not been on for ages mate. I watch films etc but no games. Nip Holmes or NipHolmes, @Roe or @Noonaldinho may be able to confirm?
> 
> I will be back on it from next week. Buying a Toshiba plamsa from ebay as I type. Fifa over weekend (wait and see who does a deal?) and that's me sorted.


i used to have you on when i was CosaNostra85 i think, ain't been on for ages either until bout 2 weeks ago when i brought another 1


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> @Bryn have you checked your pm's recently?


:happy


----------



## Holmes

LP said:


> i used to have you on when i was CosaNostra85 i think, ain't been on for ages either until bout 2 weeks ago when i brought another 1


You play Fifa or Fight Night?


----------



## 084

yea mate @Holmes


----------



## Holmes

Both or one of?

I will be playing on both next week. Cannot wait to destory Villa, over and over and over. Still sour at losing 4-2. @Wallet

The new Fifa will be quality with a few of us on it. You can be a single player online and a few of us can play as a team. Team CHB against the world


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> Both or one of?
> 
> I will be playing on both next week. Cannot wait to destory Villa, over and over and over. Still sour at losing 4-2. @Wallet
> 
> The new Fifa will be quality with a few of us on it. You can be a single player online and a few of us can play as a team. Team CHB against the world


:lol:

£35 at Sainsbury's mate.

http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/9...heck-round-up-99p-with-game-and-hmv-trade-ins


----------



## 084

yea both mate


----------



## ScouseLeader

Bryn said:


> Doug.ie didn't want to be mod so we had another vote. I actually came 2nd in the vote to @ScouseLeader but @Jay didn't want him as Mod so doctored the votes.
> 
> I'm really just a pawn in @Jay 's master plan.


You're too modest Bryn :yep

Though I do think there's something fishy going on.


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> :lol:
> 
> £35 at Sainsbury's mate.
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/9...heck-round-up-99p-with-game-and-hmv-trade-ins


Glad you're turning a corner with Lambert btw. Not sure what the future holds for you lot as a club but at least you're back on the up following a terrible last 2 seasons. O'Neil gets some love by fans but he showed his colours the way he fucked off when the road ahead looked rocky.

Thanks for link, my Nan lives around corner (1 mile) from a Sainsbury's so I will get tomorrow from there. New TV should arrive in 5 working days.

I can see Nipperleta progressing from jumpers for goalposts in slums of Buenos Aires to play for his beloved Boca Juniors, winning the Argentinian league before plying his trade for Corinthians and showing Brazil that Neymar isn't South America's next big thing, in his own back yard. Maybe a Copa Libertadores before he move for pastures new as Nipperleta only dreams of playing for Manchester City and Barcelona before retiring in the colours of Inter. A glittering career is destined for such a promising talent, a wonderful story starts from 28/9/12.



LP said:


> yea both mate


Game on Mr Pike. A CHB Football team on ps3 is gonna be mint, just a shame a few lads on here have Xbox (inferior console, superior online gaming). If i may shotgun any player it has to be Yaya or Silva. If we choose a team then I forfeit the right to choose them as long as the team isn't United. I'd sooner rim my mother.


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> Glad you're turning a corner with Lambert btw. Not sure what the future holds for you lot as a club but at least you're back on the up following a terrible last 2 seasons. O'Neil gets some love by fans but he showed his colours the way he fucked off when the road ahead looked rocky.


I'm not sure we are turning the corner. It's only a few days since we were turned over by Southampton. We won 3-1 away at Chelsea last season and we still a terrible side so I'm not going to get carried away despite the great result and performance.

O'Neill gets no love from me, or the people I know at the Villa. The way he left, along with some of the awful business he did here (Warnock, Cahill, Heskey, Beye etc etc) contribute largely to that. He's a very overrated manager, IMO. Although he did go up in my opinion when he (surprisingly) recommended us to Lambert in the Summer.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> So have you bought a car?
> 
> How old are you and whats your ins?
> 
> Paying £1640 for a 1.6 Megane. Why oh why don't we go NZ route of no insurance for cars and only pay if you have an accident. More people drive safer, less scams, people will have more money to spend etc etc.


No not bought one yet, just thought I'd call up my insurance hoping for a bit of cash back!!!

My Insurance is about £380 for the year in the Alfa, I'm 28.


----------



## Libertarian

I'm paying £1200 for my 1.4 Astra.

If I had a clean licence it'd be much cheaper, about £400, but because for insurance purposes I've got 9 points it costs much more. It's unfair that they stay on for five years.

Until May this year, I'd only ever been done once (for running a red) in 8 years of driving, then got flashed twice on the same fucking day on the way to and from Manchester.

I've only got two years no claims though, because I've had company cars at various times. Need to get through the next two years without having a crash and my premium will drop like a stone, with the car being worth less, four years NCD and three of my points coming off.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dinamita said:


> I'm paying £1200 for my 1.4 Astra.
> 
> If I had a clean licence it'd be much cheaper, about £400, but because for insurance purposes I've got 9 points it costs much more. It's unfair that they stay on for five years.
> 
> Until May this year, I'd only ever been done once (for running a red) in 8 years of driving, then got flashed twice on the same fucking day on the way to and from Manchester.
> 
> I've only got two years no claims though, because I've had company cars at various times. Need to get through the next two years without having a crash and my premium will drop like a stone, with the car being worth less, four years NCD and three of my points coming off.


Can't the company car claim free time still count?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Can't the company car claim free time still count?


It doesn't really work in the same way, I don't think.


----------



## Libertarian

Yeah, though I think different companies give it different ratings.

A while after I was chopped I recommended a rival company of theirs for a job through a contact of mine, they found out and weren't best pleased, so I daren't ring them and ask for a letter confirming how long I'd been insured and not had a crash etc.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Yeah, don't think its full NCB but still better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick!


----------



## Roe

:lol: Amir Khan was just on celebrity juice and he lost to Jessica Ennis in a "fight your way out of a paper bag" competition.


----------



## Libertarian

Ennis EVT Khan


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> :lol: Amir Khan was just on celebrity juice and he lost to Jessica Ennis in a "fight your way out of a paper bag" competition.


Feather fisted. :-(


----------



## Roe

Tactically Amir got it wrong. From the replay you could see that he went for a straight one-two combination down the middle. Ennis cleverly went wide and split the paper bag with ease while Khan struggled. I blame Freddie Roach.


----------



## Bryn

Saw something about this on Facebook...another PR victory for Khan.


----------



## 1st Contact

##

Just posted on Sergio Martinez's Facebook


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> I'm not sure we are turning the corner. It's only a few days since we were turned over by Southampton. We won 3-1 away at Chelsea last season and we still a terrible side so I'm not going to get carried away despite the great result and performance.
> 
> O'Neill gets no love from me, or the people I know at the Villa. The way he left, along with some of the awful business he did here (Warnock, Cahill, Heskey, Beye etc etc) contribute largely to that. He's a very overrated manager, IMO. Although he did go up in my opinion when he (surprisingly) recommended us to Lambert in the Summer.


A pub near me 'The Crown' aka The Elms has loads of Villa fans and they all blame Lerner. O'Neil is esteemed like. He's a rat :deal

Turning a corner isn't always about points, it's performances getting better and players into form. Villa are a much better side to watch and compete against than they were last year under Big Eck.

I'm still in disbelief that a club as big as Villa has gone from top 6 to bottom 6. Madness how quick football moves these days. If Villa had QPR's owner in Fernandes it'd be all rosy. Watching Hughes spunk his fortune creases me up I have to admit.


----------



## Holmes

1st Contact said:


> ##
> 
> Just posted on Sergio Martinez's Facebook


Quality.

If only it was just cannabis he's got in him


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> A pub near me 'The Crown' aka The Elms has loads of Villa fans and they all blame Lerner. O'Neil is esteemed like. He's a rat :deal
> 
> Turning a corner isn't always about points, it's performances getting better and players into form. Villa are a much better side to watch and compete against than they were last year under Big Eck.
> 
> I'm still in disbelief that a club as big as Villa has gone from top 6 to bottom 6. Madness how quick football moves these days. If Villa had QPR's owner in Fernandes it'd be all rosy. Watching Hughes spunk his fortune creases me up I have to admit.


Performances are definitely better but that should go without saying really. Mcleish would have happily turned up on Tuesday night and played for a 1-0 loss.

I'd rather not have Fernandes. I dread to think what their wage bill is like.

I've still got plenty of faith in Lerner. It's Faulkner (CEO) who I don't. Yes, O'Neill made some awful signings, but it wasn't him who decided to put Habib Beye on 45k a week. He's not a football man and it really shows I think.


----------



## Bryn

Just had this escalation from a client. He certainly does have a way with words. This came in massive red font;

###,
In all my working life I have never seen such an unprofessional show as the current installation of the new Contact Centre into ####. So bad is it that I am of a mind to get our local builders in to install a hitch rail so that the next cowboy who hoves in sight from your team can tie up his horse at the front.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Just had this escalation from a client. He certainly does have a way with words. This came in massive red font;
> 
> ###,
> In all my working life I have never seen such an unprofessional show as the current installation of the new Contact Centre into ####. So bad is it that I am of a mind to get our local builders in to install a hitch rail so that the next cowboy who hoves in sight from your team can tie up his horse at the front.


:lol:

Love the font of choice.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> :lol:
> 
> Love the font of choice.


That's exactly how it came in, there was loads after it, but that opener had me rocking. I was so tempted to go back with a one-liner of "Chill out."


----------



## Holmes

Just bought FIFA. The wonderful story of Nipperleta begins. Looking forward to cracking this open. That's winter sorted


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Just bought FIFA. The wonderful story of Nipperleta begins. Looking forward to cracking this open. That's winter sorted


How much different is it to the previous FIFA titles?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

"install a hitch rail so that the next cowboy who hoves in sight from your team can tie up his horse at the front."

MASSIVE EVT win here. 




I want to go and get Fifa today, but the cheapest i've seen is £37 and i'd rather wait a week for it to go down to £29, new Football Manager in under 5 weeks too, woop woop.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> How much different is it to the previous FIFA titles?


Gimme till tomorrow for a review mate.

I skipped last year's in protest at FIFA rereleasing same interface. Career mode has been the same for years and its all rather samey. Have to say the rankings make me scratch my head. City art 85, mid 83, def 82 and United att 86, mid 82, def 83. We have a better outfit and last year scored more goals and conceded less??? Ther midfield certainly isn't that strong either, bar an old Scholes its amazing how poor they are in this aspect when you compare them to other top teams. Even Newcastle have a better midfield!

Hope a few get the game. CHB FC woul be class.


----------



## Roe

I got FIFA this morning for £35 from Sainsburys which I thought was pretty good. Not played yet though.


----------



## Holmes

Yayas first of the derby.

Ditto Roe. Also bought Euromillion 2 lines with change and quid for McMillan Cancer, hard to spend 39 on game and gambling but not give a quid for charity.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Damn it, I want Fifa now. Going for a Nandos later so will almost certainly stop at Sainsbury's on the way back and get it.


----------



## Bryn

I'll stick to Arkham City for 5, want to unlock some more acheivements and do the side missions. Borderlands 2 will then be next, I think.


----------



## Holmes

Unknown Poster said:


> Damn it, I want Fifa now. Going for a Nandos later so will almost certainly stop at Sainsbury's on the way back and get it.


Butterfly Chicken with Spicy Rice. Extra hot sauce


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

That Butterfly chicken is a bit shit imo, really greasy/too much sauce. I've only started going to Nandos since i've been dieting, so if I go it's the only thing i'll eat all day. So i normally have 1/2 a chicken, chips, garlic bread and 5 hot wings. The other day I had all that + the free 1/4 chicken you get with the voucher thingy. haha was a great day


On a related note as of today I have lost the first (of many, hopefully) stones, on my way to becoming a chiselled Adonis.


----------



## Holmes

Love this game. Mancini woah song in background whilst I'm 4 up against United. Very happy with this game.


----------



## Holmes

Unknown Poster said:


> That Butterfly chicken is a bit shit imo, really greasy/too much sauce. I've only started going to Nandos since i've been dieting, so if I go it's the only thing i'll eat all day. So i normally have 1/2 a chicken, chips, garlic bread and 5 hot wings. The other day I had all that + the free 1/4 chicken you get with the voucher thingy. haha was a great day
> 
> On a related note as of today I have lost the first (of many, hopefully) stones, on my way to becoming a chiselled Adonis.


You eat fried chips and garlic bread on a diet?

Get larger rice and dab kitchen towel on butterfly chicken to take off excess grease, I let mine rest in towel before eating anyway.

Good luck with diet, I'm on one myself and started doing an hour on my bike each day before work. The rains a cunt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Holmes said:


> You eat fried chips and garlic bread on a diet?
> 
> Get larger rice and dab kitchen towel on butterfly chicken to take off excess grease, I let mine rest in towel before eating anyway.
> 
> Good luck with diet, I'm on one myself and started doing an hour on my bike each day before work. The rains a cunt


Haha, don't normally have chips with it, every now and again i'll have a cheat day where i'll get chips instead of rice or whatever.

And I've been biking to work, and it was absoloutely pissing down the other morning, got to work and my overalls in my bag were fucking soaked, wasn't pleased.


----------



## Roe

Holmes said:


> Love this game. Mancini woah song in background whilst I'm 4 up against United. Very happy with this game.


:lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Just had this escalation from a client. He certainly does have a way with words. This came in massive red font;
> 
> ###,
> In all my working life I have never seen such an unprofessional show as the current installation of the new Contact Centre into ####. So bad is it that I am of a mind to get our local builders in to install a hitch rail so that the next cowboy who hoves in sight from your team can tie up his horse at the front.


:lol: Hilarious. Did you bother responding?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Unknown Poster said:


> I've only started going to Nandos since i've been dieting...i normally have 1/2 a chicken, chips, garlic bread and 5 hot wings. The other day I had all that + the free 1/4 chicken you get with the voucher thingy. haha was a great day.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: Hilarious. Did you bother responding?


Nope, even though he thinks it's our issue, it really isn't. He's then typical MD from a small firm, thinks his shit is more important than everyone elses and thinks if something goes wrong it's the end of the world.


----------



## Bryn

Anyone watching the Eurosport card? Just starting.


----------



## Havik

Bryn said:


> Anyone watching the Eurosport card? Just starting.


I tuned in to see an absolutely pathetic 20 second _fight_. Williams is up next, I expect that will be more of the same.


----------



## Roe

A guy just walked into my local wearing a blue hayemaker tshirt. I feel like saying something to him..


----------



## 084

Roe said:


> A guy just walked into my local wearing a blue hayemaker tshirt. I feel like saying something to him..


Should tell him how your best pal got you ringside ticket for FREE to Froch Bute fight and had a word with David himself to see if he'll sit next to you


----------



## Noonaldinho

I wore my white Hatton polo to the pub, it's white and has a pale blue small Hatton crest on the chest, my missus ( who bought the Tshirt) keeps saying I look like I work in the local chippy.


----------



## Bryn

Anyone like this track? I'm a fan, I'll give this kid's album a listen over the weekend.






@GazOC


----------



## Roe

LP said:


> Should tell him how your best pal got you ringside ticket for FREE to Froch Bute fight and had a word with David himself to see if he'll sit next to you


Never said anything but yeah I should've told him this :deal



Noonaldinho said:


> I wore my white Hatton polo to the pub, it's white and has a pale blue small Hatton crest on the chest, my missus ( who bought the Tshirt) keeps saying I look like I work in the local chippy.


:lol:



Bryn said:


> Anyone like this track? I'm a fan, I'll give this kid's album a listen over the weekend.


Nah.


----------



## Bryn

Morning lads. :hi:


----------



## Roe

Morning Brian :hi:

I still haven't won on fifa. :lol: Played 9 games now. Drawn 3, lost 6 =\

I can't even beat @LP :-(


----------



## Bryn

This is the season that my Xbox friend list is littered with the usual gaggle of arseholes who are only ever online when a new Fifa or COD game comes out.


----------



## 084

Roe said:


> Morning Brian :hi:
> 
> I still haven't won on fifa. :lol: Played 9 games now. Drawn 3, lost 6 =\
> 
> I can't even beat @LP :-(


:happy :happy


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> This is the season that my Xbox friend list is littered with the usual gaggle of arseholes who are only ever online when a new Fifa or COD game comes out.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


>


:lol:


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> This is the season that my Xbox friend list is littered with the usual gaggle of arseholes who are only ever online when a new Fifa or COD game comes out.


:hi:

I haven't got FIFA 13 yet; I'm considering returning back to Pro Evo after hearing some good things about the new one. FIFA is good, but Pro Evo on the PS2 (specifically 5) is untouchable - the perfect balance of arcade-style gameplay and realism :yep


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> :hi:
> 
> I haven't got FIFA 13 yet; I'm considering returning back to Pro Evo after hearing some good things about the new one. FIFA is good, but Pro Evo on the PS2 (specifically 5) is untouchable - the perfect balance of arcade-style gameplay and realism :yep


Realism?


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> Realism?




He was good for a year or two :yep


----------



## Bryn

Pro Evo 4 or 5 was the last football game I played. I was always more a Pro Evo man than a Fifa one.


----------



## Holmes

Best game I played was Pro 5. Brought a young lad through called Shaw. He was utterly genius and made Messi look like Downing he was that good. Red stats all the way through and was a complete player although being a SMF. My whole team played through him.

International Superstar Soccer Deluxe ( an early pro) on SNes was mustard. Fucking loved that game. Carboni (Baggio) was lethal. 

New Fifa is a lot better than expected. Very, very good game and happy with purhcase. I beat United with City on Professional mode a few times now which is a task. Rooney is impossible to defend against and cuts through you with precision. He and RVP take a cross on the volley and it's in the net. You basically have to play a 352 and flood midfield in hope you stop Kagawa or Valencia. If you dont its going over the top and on the end of a volley. Build up play is quality and the key is passing rather than running, they emphasise fatigue and injury. Yesterday I was pinging the ball around and thru-balled with Silva to Aguero and took Carrick and Evra out. Aguero and Rio going for ball and I got the ball and pivoted and Rio fell over. Next thing you see is Rio injured and 'Geoff Shreeves' going an update from the bench about the injury. It's realistic and it's hard to score from 20-30 yards out.

I'm not keen on the emphasis of signing up to receive gold pack in FUT though. They've had my money for the game and now unless I pay for premium content I receive a disadvantage online when competing. I'm building a team of bronzes and a few silvers yet my mate from school has Ronaldo and Xavi in his set up because he paid for the season ticket stuff.


----------



## Roe

Yeah Pro Evo used to be way better. The old ISS's on super nintendo and n64 were class as well.


----------



## Holmes

Roe said:


> Yeah Pro Evo used to be way better. The old ISS's on super nintendo and n64 were class as well.












The best ever football game for playability.

Golden eye was the equivalent for a shooter game and Mario Kart for driving. Nintendo had it sewn up back in the day.

The 3 above are timeless.

Pro 4 and 5 are quality games. Gameplay is unrivalled when comparing to Fifa. I believe Fifa have clawed it all back though; online, managerial and game size is unrivalled and their gameplay has got better and more realistic.


----------



## Bryn

Best driving game ever, for me, is Gran Turismo for the Playstation. Project Gotham for the Xbox is 2nd.


----------



## Lunny

Bryn said:


> Best driving game ever, for me, is Gran Turismo for the Playstation.


Agreed, Gran Turismo was great back in the day. The newest one was a bit disappointing after having waited so long for it.


----------



## Bryn

Lunny said:


> Agreed, Gran Turismo was great back in the day. The newest one was a bit disappointing after having waited so long for it.


The original was all I ever played. I remember hearing my mates talk about staying up all night on the 24hr races - sounded mental.

I just loved the immense selection of cars and how you could upgrade them, was my favourite part of the game. It has to be the most ground-breaking of racing sims ever.

Morning lads. :hi:


----------



## 1st Contact

Have you played Forza Motorsport 4? that is by far the best racing game I have played since Street Racer on the Snes


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> Have you played Forza Motorsport 4? that is by far the best racing game I have played since Street Racer on the Snes


Nope. I have Forza 3 though, but didn't have alot of time for it. It ticked all the boxes as a racing sim, but I was just a bit bored.

Plus, I absolutely HATED the rewind feature. Why couldn't you just turn it off in the menu? I know you don't have to use it, but when you've one lap to go and you spin off into the gravel and drop down to last then the temptation is too much not to take advantage of. Completely ruined the challenge, you can't lose a race. It's just cheating.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Nope. I have Forza 3 though, but didn't have alot of time for it. It ticked all the boxes as a racing sim, but I was just a bit bored.
> 
> Plus, I absolutely HATED the rewind feature. Why couldn't you just turn it off in the menu? I know you don't have to use it, but when you've one lap to go and you spin off into the gravel and drop down to last then the temptation is too much not to take advantage of. Completely ruined the challenge, you can't lose a race. It's just cheating.


Its called willpower man :deal

-------------------------------- Any ways changing the subject to funny shit


----------



## Roe

:lol: What the fuck?


----------



## Bryn

'One does not simply text Mr Taco' :lol:


----------



## Roe

I'm not sure I like this new fifa game. It's just way too fast, like watching match of the day on fast forward.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Where do we go noe Pirate Bay has closed :think


:think


----------



## Roe

torrentz .eu


----------



## Bryn

Admin/Moderator fail. :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

edit @Roe @Bryn


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody here use Lovefilm? https://www.lovefilm.com/signup/1?intcid=lfctasuhppp1

I'm thinking of getting the £11.22 per month, you can have 2 discs, and keep them for as long as you want, pus can stream to PS3 / Internet TV.

Whats making me think is each month I prob rent 1 film from PS Store, at £4,I prbably buy 5 games ish per year, and I currently have a pile of 25 games and about 20 of them I never play.

I just want to know what the availability on games and things are?


----------



## 1st Contact

Can anyone recommend a good phone to get as a stop gap till my upgrade in 8 months, Will spend up to £200-300 but preferably not on an I-Clone
My current phone the Motorola Atrix is brilliant but I'm bored of it to be honest, all of the features I bought it for in the first place have lost the novelty factor so my love for it has worn thin, but tied down to an 24month contract which as I said has another 8 months to run so want a new one to see me through to the contracts end

Come on guys help a brother out!!!! :cmon


----------



## Roe

Morning Choi :hi:

I know fuck all about phones really. Only decent phone I've ever had is the iphone 3gs I've got now. Maybe try and pick up one for cheap?


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'm an IPhone fan , but lots of people raving about the Galaxy S 3 :think


----------



## Bryn

Aye, S3 looks good. It should be mine next Friday or the following Monday....that's if I don't get all penny-pinching and just get a Giff-Gaff sim for my Desire. :conf


----------



## 1st Contact

Its all good Broe, I just got a used Samsung Galaxy S III GT-I9300 on ebay for £277 which to me is a bargain considering there is the same phone with a smashed screen for sale and the current bid was £200 last time I checked :suicide


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Aye, S3 looks good. It should be mine next Friday or the following Monday....that's if I don't get all penny-pinching and just get a Giff-Gaff sim for my Desire. :conf


I did this with my iPhone 3GS , called Orange saying I'm going to Giff Gaff £14 per month, Orange then bettered the deal , I got 600mins unlimited text and 1gb Data for £16 per month


----------



## 084

I've just got the Galaxy S 3










:yep


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I did this with my iPhone 3GS , called Orange saying I'm going to Giff Gaff £14 per month, Orange then bettered the deal , I got 600mins unlimited text and 1gb Data for £16 per month


There's a deal with Carphone Warehouse for a Sim only with 300 mins (I never use that many), 1000 texts and 500MB data which is well within my normal usage for £7 p/m. Gonna give that a go for a bit and then probably get a new handset after Christmas.


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

LP said:


> I've just got the Galaxy S 3
> 
> :yep


Which version the 16gig or the 32gig the one I just got for £277 is the 16gig but the seller is throwing in a 32gig sd card


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Anyone watching the Eurosport card? Just starting.


I realize that I am a few days late with this, but I was not watching live - date night! - and had missed that it was on, I saw this post on the iPhone and put it in the Sky+ planner and watched it yesterday, so thank you very much! Williams was as appallingly shot as I expected.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> I realize that I am a few days late with this, but I was not watching live - date night! - and had missed that it was on, I saw this post on the iPhone and put it in the Sky+ planner and watched it yesterday, so thank you very much! Williams was as appallingly shot as I expected.


I turned it off just after writing that post and did something else. :lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I turned it off just after writing that post and did something else. :lol:


:lol: well thank you nonetheless! And get yourself Sky+...

On the whole 'phone thing, and I realize that you are not the one who asked but I'm here now, I went to an iPhone 4 earlier on this year, through Vodafone, it is £35 pcm for unlimited texts, with more minutes and data than I will ever need, and the handset was free... I'd never go back to a Blackberry or the like, it has made me an iMan for life, I think.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: well thank you nonetheless! And get yourself Sky+...
> 
> On the whole 'phone thing, and I realize that you are not the one who asked but I'm here now, I went to an iPhone 4 earlier on this year, through Vodafone, it is £35 pcm for unlimited texts, with more minutes and data than I will ever need, and the handset was free... I'd never go back to a Blackberry or the like, it has made me an iMan for life, I think.


I do have Sky+.....and in HD no less!


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I do have Sky+.....and in HD no less!


Ditto. But that means you have no excuse for having missed the bill.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Ditto. But that means you have no excuse for having missed the bill.


Is the fact that I had very little interest in any of the fights excuse enough?


----------



## 1st Contact

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: well thank you nonetheless! And get yourself Sky+...
> 
> On the whole 'phone thing, and I realize that you are not the one who asked but I'm here now, I went to an iPhone 4 earlier on this year, through Vodafone, it is £35 pcm for unlimited texts, with more minutes and data than I will ever need, and the handset was free... I'd never go back to a Blackberry or the like, it has made me an iMan for life, I think.


Well I'm on £35pcm Orange 24 month Premier contract 1600mins unlimited texts 1gig data + 3gig orange/btopenzone wifi with a free handset - its just that my handset is boring now the novelty of having a phone that doubles as a Pc/Laptop has with finger print recognition has worn off so just needed a change 
but I will never and I mean never own an Iphone even though I could of got an Iphone 4s for half the price of the Samsung (About £150)


----------



## Bryn

:deal


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Is the fact that I had very little interest in any of the fights excuse enough?


Danny Williams fights are always entertaining, if not entirely for the reasons he would wish.


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


> Well I'm on £35pcm Orange 24 month Premier contract 1600mins unlimited texts 1gig data + 3gig orange/btopenzone wifi with a free handset - its just that my handset is boring now the novelty of having a phone that doubles as a Pc/Laptop has with finger print recognition has worn off so just needed a change
> but I will never and I mean never own an Iphone even though I could of got an Iphone 4s for half the price of the Samsung (About £150)


:lol: okay I give in! But I like it.

And it works very well with my work on the iPad, invaluable when working on the move.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Danny Williams fights are always entertaining, if not entirely for the reasons he would wish.


:lol: Very true.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :deal


:lol: if ever I need advice on how to substitute a clever image for a reasoned argument I will know whom to call.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: if ever I need advice on how to substitute a clever image for a reasoned argument I will know whom to call.


Ouch.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Ouch.


:lol: sorry could not resist.

I apologize.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> :deal


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


>


:lol: I'm not into it for trend reasons, it just means that I can travel light while taking my work and my music collection with me, as I work on holiday and travel around a fair bit it's a very helpful practical solution!


----------



## 1st Contact

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: okay I give in! But I like it.
> 
> And it works very well with my work on the iPad, invaluable when working on the move.


I have Tablet a little Anal Elf as its come to be known - which is just a stepping stone while I wait for the greatness that will be the Microsoft Surface which is out later this month, 
I dont like any Apple products if I'm honest unless they start in Granny and end in Smith


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


> I have Tablet a little Anal Elf as its come to be known - which is just a stepping stone while I wait for the greatness that will be the Microsoft Surface which is out later this month,
> I dont like any Apple products if I'm honest unless they start in Granny and end in Smith


I have gone off Microsoft products recently as they make any email other than Windows Live tricky to use and the updates keep crashing my computer, as I work at very odd and unpredictable hours they have cost me money more than once. But I keep an open mind when new kit comes out. Just working from home means that there's no boundary between my work and private stuff, and that seems to show up flaws in the Microsoft approach as, unlike Apple, they tend to make assumptions about lifestyle that are not always accurate.


----------



## Wallet

I found my iPhone on the floor... :conf


----------



## 084

1st Contact said:


> Which version the 16gig or the 32gig the one I just got for £277 is the 16gig but the seller is throwing in a 32gig sd card


just 16 mate, haven't really had a proper play round with yet, let me know what he can do when you get it


----------



## 1st Contact

SimonTemplar said:


> I have gone off Microsoft products recently as they make any email other than Windows Live tricky to use and the updates keep crashing my computer, as I work at very odd and unpredictable hours they have cost me money more than once. But I keep an open mind when new kit comes out. Just working from home means that there's no boundary between my work and private stuff, and that seems to show up flaws in the Microsoft approach as, unlike Apple, they tend to make assumptions about lifestyle that are not always accurate.


I have hated Apple ever since I was sold an Ibook on the basis it would never crash or freeze etc.......................... within 2 hours of me getting it home, open and loading up all my programs on to it....... it froze and crashed at which point being in a very bad mood I threw it against a wall and vowed never to darken my door with anything apple ever again



LP said:


> just 16 mate, haven't really had a proper play round with yet, let me know what he can do when you get it


Will do mate:good


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


> I dont like any Apple products if I'm honest unless they start in Granny and end in Smith


:lol:



1st Contact said:


> I have hated Apple ever since I was sold an Ibook on the basis it would never crash or freeze etc.......................... within 2 hours of me getting it home, open and loading up all my programs on to it....... it froze and crashed at which point being in a very bad mood I threw it against a wall and vowed never to darken my door with anything apple ever again


Fair enough, we all have our stories that inform our choices. I only turned to Apple after my Blackberry dropped all my contacts etc for no good reason and there was apparently no way to get them back - my Apple stuff is backed up to my cloud. I don't really understand what that means, but it's good to know it's all out there.


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Roe

:rofl

"He's only 5'6 but he can leap like a fish" :lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

Wallet said:


>


"I touched that like I touched my girl............Delicate!!!...........................Gooooooooooooooal!!!!!!":rofl:rofl


----------



## GazOC

Terms like "cloud" wind me up. A vague, abstract term used to to describe some mundane, straight forward technology.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Terms like "cloud" wind me up. A vague, abstract term used to to describe some mundane, straight forward technology.


Helps sell the idea to numbskulls though. Gotsa love that marketing.


----------



## 1st Contact

GazOC said:


> Terms like "cloud" wind me up. A vague, abstract term used to to describe some mundane, straight forward technology.





Bryn said:


> Helps sell the idea to numbskulls though. Gotsa love that marketing.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> There's a deal with Carphone Warehouse for a Sim only with 300 mins (I never use that many), 1000 texts and 500MB data which is well within my normal usage for £7 p/m. Gonna give that a go for a bit and then probably get a new handset after Christmas.


I said that in January, now I can't bring myself to pay £35 per month for 24 months for the same deal! So still have my old phone, I even keep thi nking about buying phone outright as it works out cheaper!


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: well thank you nonetheless! And get yourself Sky+...
> 
> On the whole 'phone thing, and I realize that you are not the one who asked but I'm here now, I went to an iPhone 4 earlier on this year, through Vodafone, it is £35 pcm for unlimited texts, with more minutes and data than I will ever need, and the handset was free... I'd never go back to a Blackberry or the like, it has made me an iMan for life, I think.


I'm the same since my 3gs :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> I have Tablet a little Anal Elf as its come to be known - which is just a stepping stone while I wait for the greatness that will be the Microsoft Surface which is out later this month,
> I dont like any Apple products if I'm honest unless they start in Granny and end in Smith


I love my little Anal Elf, no ****


----------



## GazOC

Can't beat the Anal Elf!!


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> I love my little Anal Elf, no ****





GazOC said:


> Can't beat the Anal Elf!!


----------



## Bryn

@1st Contact :lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> @1st Contact :lol:


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> I love my little Anal Elf, no ****


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Boxing Ireland ‏@LoveIrishBoxing @slapbangwhallop
Just heard a MASSIVE fight involving an Irish fight is close to being added to the Manny Pacquiao vs JMM bill in Vegas. Humongous step up!!!

:think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bet that did'nt tickle


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Boxing Ireland ‏@LoveIrishBoxing @slapbangwhallop
> Just heard a MASSIVE fight involving an Irish fight is close to being added to the Manny Pacquiao vs JMM bill in Vegas. Humongous step up!!!
> 
> :think


Gotta be Macklin hasn't it?


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Gotta be Macklin hasn't it?


I can't think of anything that would be a humongous step up for him.


----------



## 084

Rigo Vs Frampton :think


----------



## Libertarian

:hi: Chois

You need to help a brother out.

One of my best mates is ridiculously under the thumb, has been for a long time. He's not had a proper night out in Leeds for 18 months, and has decided to join our traditional grand final all day sesh this weekend, starting about 2-ish.

Anyway, the munter has told him that he's got to be home by 9, as they've got a christening to go to the next day and he's driving... even though it's within walking distance. 

We've got three options, firstly to get him wankered and to shag some fat, sweaty mong... secondly to lie that one of us had had a big win on the CL footie and we'd decided to go to Manchester for the atmosphere and get the last train back... or to just let him do as ordered by Chief Superintendent Munter.

What option would you choose? How would you force him to do it? etc.

Gracias in advance.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Bet that did'nt tickle


What the fudge happened there?



Noonaldinho said:


> Gotta be Macklin hasn't it?


Can't see how he could step up from Martinez. Can't see it being Frampton as he's fighting Kiko...

:conf



Dinamita said:


> :hi: Chois
> 
> You need to help a brother out.
> 
> One of my best mates is ridiculously under the thumb, has been for a long time. He's not had a proper night out in Leeds for 18 months, and has decided to join our traditional grand final all day sesh this weekend, starting about 2-ish.
> 
> Anyway, the munter has told him that he's got to be home by 9, as they've got a christening to go to the next day and he's driving... even though it's within walking distance.
> 
> We've got three options, firstly to get him wankered and to shag some fat, sweaty mong... secondly to lie that one of us had had a big win on the CL footie and we'd decided to go to Manchester for the atmosphere and get the last train back... or to just let him do as ordered by Chief Superintendent Munter.
> 
> What option would you choose? How would you force him to do it? etc.
> 
> Gracias in advance.


He needs to sort it out himself, tell her how it is. My Mrs tries to do this, and I just gently remind her that even though I'll take what she's saying into consideration - I'll do what I want anyways. I think most women are controlling, but to varying degrees.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dinamita said:


> :hi: Chois
> 
> You need to help a brother out.
> 
> One of my best mates is ridiculously under the thumb, has been for a long time. He's not had a proper night out in Leeds for 18 months, and has decided to join our traditional grand final all day sesh this weekend, starting about 2-ish.
> 
> Anyway, the munter has told him that he's got to be home by 9, as they've got a christening to go to the next day and he's driving... even though it's within walking distance.
> 
> We've got three options, firstly to get him wankered and to shag some fat, sweaty mong... secondly to lie that one of us had had a big win on the CL footie and we'd decided to go to Manchester for the atmosphere and get the last train back... or to just let him do as ordered by Chief Superintendent Munter.
> 
> What option would you choose? How would you force him to do it? etc.
> 
> Gracias in advance.


Emphasise the point that he hasn't been out in ages, and let him know he isn't being an arsehole or out of order, give it two or three pints on Saturday and his balls will grow and he'll be blanking, or not checking for her messages in no time!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> What the fudge happened there?
> 
> Can't see how he could step up from Martinez. Can't see it being Frampton as he's fighting Kiko...
> 
> :conf


Puyol has had a nasty break in his arm by the looks of it, not sure how :think

I didnt read the step up bit.

Could it be McCloskey?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Puyol has had a nasty break in his arm by the looks of it, not sure how :think
> 
> I didnt read the step up bit.
> 
> Could it be McCloskey?


Guess so, he's not done much to deserve step up....not that _that_ will discount him.


----------



## Libertarian

Bryn said:


> What the fudge happened there?
> 
> Can't see how he could step up from Martinez. Can't see it being Frampton as he's fighting Kiko...
> 
> :conf
> 
> He needs to sort it out himself, tell her how it is. My Mrs tries to do this, and I just gently remind her that even though I'll take what she's saying into consideration - I'll do what I want anyways. I think most women are controlling, but to varying degrees.


He won't, I think he's worried that if she redded him he'd not get anyone else.... they've got a really odd relationship IMO, very little in common.

The night out 18 months ago was the CL final, Scum vs Barca, also her hen night. She found out that I had one of the girls telling me where they were going so we could head elsewhere.... not long after that he ''went to meet his brother down the bottom end of town'' and she ''left because she was drunk'' despite only having one glass of wine.



Noonaldinho said:


> Emphasise the point that he hasn't been out in ages, and let him know he isn't being an arsehole or out of order, give it two or three pints on Saturday and his balls will grow and he'll be blanking, or not checking for her messages in no time!


He's a paranoid drunk. After two or three he'll be off like a whores nickers.

One of the other lads read his texts and she said it's alright for him to go, but she's ''offered'' to pick him up once the game finishes.

The only way we'll get him to stay is to get him completely wankered or persuade him to get on the train to Manchester.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dinamita said:


> He's a paranoid drunk. After two or three he'll be off like a whores nickers.
> 
> One of the other lads read his texts and she said it's alright for him to go, but she's ''offered'' to pick him up once the game finishes.
> 
> The only way we'll get him to stay is to get him completely wankered or persuade him to get on the train to Manchester.


Sounds like you need to get him out of Jurisdiction! and put his phone on silent or turn it off/ flatten battery anything to get him off the radar.

Imagine his hangover the next day along with the rath of his wife :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Dinamita said:


> He won't, I think he's worried that if she redded him he'd not get anyone else.... they've got a really odd relationship IMO, very little in common.
> 
> The night out 18 months ago was the CL final, Scum vs Barca, also her hen night. She found out that I had one of the girls telling me where they were going so we could head elsewhere.... not long after that he ''went to meet his brother down the bottom end of town'' and she ''left because she was drunk'' despite only having one glass of wine.
> 
> He's a paranoid drunk. After two or three he'll be off like a whores nickers.
> 
> One of the other lads read his texts and she said it's alright for him to go, but she's ''offered'' to pick him up once the game finishes.
> 
> The only way we'll get him to stay is to get him completely wankered or persuade him to get on the train to Manchester.


Dude sounds like a right drip, you should leave him at home with old cow....failing that get him to shag a fat bird.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn just saw your comment on the running thread, you gave up on it now :think


----------



## Libertarian

Noonaldinho said:


> Sounds like you need to get him out of Jurisdiction! and put his phone on silent or turn it off/ flatten battery anything to get him off the radar.
> 
> Imagine his hangover the next day along with the rath of his wife :lol:


The problem is, he doesn't rise to the lads taking the piss out of him.

He just tries to pretend that he really doesn't care less, but he obviously does. The last three or four years, he's missed some of our biggest and best nights, and he's always asking about them.

For their work's Chrimbo do (a few of my mates work together) they had a few in town and a fittie basically offered him on a plate and he blew her out. Even his dad and older brother walked up to him and asked him if he was a bender.

Neither of them are happy... I think she's too focused on being a teacher but wants a bit of company now and then and he's desperate to have kids asap, so doesn't want to risk being on the shelf for a while in case it's too late, despite only being 26. All his family have had loads of kids, at a young age, so he feels left behind.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Can't see it being Frampton as he's fighting Kiko...


Sergio has just won the purse bids, doesn't mean it's happening.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn just saw your comment on the running thread, you gave up on it now :think


Not been running in a while, I've been lazy, I need to get back on it.


----------



## Libertarian

Bryn said:


> Dude sounds like a right drip, you should leave him at home with old cow....failing that get him to shag a fat bird.


The thing is, before he met her he was completely the opposite.

Never a mad party animal, but he wouldn't duck a night out or shit like that.

A few months ago he asked me ''what do you get out of one nighters?'', which I found bizarre for a man in his mid-20's.

Wouldn't mind, but the wife is hideous too. You'd have to pay me £100k to snog her, never mind wife her.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Sergio has just won the purse bids, doesn't mean it's happening.


Suppose not, but I'd like to think it will.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dinamita said:


> The problem is, he doesn't rise to the lads taking the piss out of him.
> 
> He just tries to pretend that he really doesn't care less, but he obviously does. The last three or four years, he's missed some of our biggest and best nights, and he's always asking about them.
> 
> For their work's Chrimbo do (a few of my mates work together) they had a few in town and a fittie basically offered him on a plate and he blew her out. Even his dad and older brother walked up to him and asked him if he was a bender.
> 
> Neither of them are happy... I think she's too focused on being a teacher but wants a bit of company now and then and he's desperate to have kids asap, so doesn't want to risk being on the shelf for a while in case it's too late, despite only being 26. All his family have had loads of kids, at a young age, so he feels left behind.


Thing is, you know it's gonna end in tears! It can't last, one half of the relationship controlling the other so much! I was a right dickhead with my first serious bird from 17-19 only saw a handfull of mates and that was with her in tow or out as couples, she was a right nutjob :lol:

She went on holiday with her family to Mexico and rang me 2 or 3 times a day, I was outside the one day as I'd sold my car and was chatting to the guy as he was leaving , she went balistic because I missed her call. Also tried to make me feel like I had no right to go out for my birthday whilst she was away :yikes

Never again!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Not been running in a while, I've been lazy, I need to get back on it.


Me too........

Monday :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

And the nutter now lives up your way @Dinamita :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> And the nutter now lives up your way @Dinamita :lol:


:think


----------



## Libertarian

Might be her :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol: although nuts, she was quite tidy , is he name Kelly? :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: although nuts, she was quite tidy , is he name Kelly? :lol:


:think

Reckon she likes the younger man?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> :think
> 
> Reckon she likes the younger man?


She may well do, although last I heard she was married!


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> She may well do, although last I heard she was married!


I don't mind.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I don't mind.


Sound like your sort of bird, Wallet? :err


----------



## Roe

I text some girl last night who used to be a mate but I haven't seen her in a few years if she fancied meeting up for a catch up on the weekend. She sounded pretty keen on it and we sorted something out for saturday and then she asked if it was a date (it's not, I just want something to do). I told her no then she text back "oh, good ". Why would she agree to going out if she thought it was a date but didn't want it to be? =\ :lol:


----------



## Dingy Skipper

Bryn said:


> Horse says;
> 
> 'No shard up
> No yard up
> Slowly cooking
> Catch up
> Change back
> You are no dog
> I'm shouting'
> 
> :horse


Think Mark E. Smith said it first. who the f*ck is Horse anyway?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Dinamita said:


> :hi: Chois
> 
> You need to help a brother out.
> 
> One of my best mates is ridiculously under the thumb, has been for a long time. He's not had a proper night out in Leeds for 18 months, and has decided to join our traditional grand final all day sesh this weekend, starting about 2-ish.
> 
> Anyway, the munter has told him that he's got to be home by 9, as they've got a christening to go to the next day and he's driving... even though it's within walking distance.
> 
> We've got three options, firstly to get him wankered and to shag some fat, sweaty mong... secondly to lie that one of us had had a big win on the CL footie and we'd decided to go to Manchester for the atmosphere and get the last train back... or to just let him do as ordered by Chief Superintendent Munter.
> 
> What option would you choose? How would you force him to do it? etc.
> 
> Gracias in advance.


Simply ensure that his mobile meets with a nasty accident during the first hour of the outing, thereby removing her ominous texting presence from the equation, then a combination of good company and alcohol will do the rest for you. You all get the late night, plus he gets a new 'phone into the bargain. He might even grow a pair on the back of how much fun this was and either a) tell her the way it's going to be from now on or b) leave her. Everyone's a winner!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> I text some girl last night who used to be a mate but I haven't seen her in a few years if she fancied meeting up for a catch up on the weekend. She sounded pretty keen on it and we sorted something out for saturday and then she asked if it was a date (it's not, I just want something to do). I told her no then she text back "oh, good ". Why would she agree to going out if she thought it was a date but didn't want it to be? =\ :lol:


Women Roe, would you expect her to say " im not going then if its not a date"


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Women Roe, would you expect her to say " im not going then if its not a date"


Just seemed a bit weird.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

@GazOC

I finally got round to trying to update the firmware on the Anal Elf and it hasn't worked and now its all in Chinese :lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> @GazOC
> 
> I finally got round to trying to update the firmware on the Anal Elf and it hasn't worked and now its all in Chinese :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


>


Thanks, but ideally want to install the update, but I'm not the best technically with these things. I want update as I have lost all flash supportatsch


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> Thanks, but ideally want to install the update, but I'm not the best technically with these things. I want update as I have lost all flash supportatsch


Have you tried just updating the Adobe Flash rather than the firmware


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Have you tried just updating the Adobe Flash rather than the firmware


Yeah, tried that in google play store, but they dont support past Andriod 4.0.1


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah, tried that in google play store, but they dont support past Andriod 4.0.1


You need to manually install Adobe Flash then,

First you need an app Installer which you can get from the Play Store,

Then go to a download site like 4shared.com or a site along those lines and download the Adobe Flash .APK file and

Then install the .APK...... Its a bit buggy and there is some lag but it works as temporary stop gap


----------



## Holmes

@Dinamita @Noonaldinho

I was that person too Noon, I was doing the rounds and ended up going with a cousins mate. Great shag but she went from a 10 to 14/16 in 5 months after going out with her and she ws 5'2 so you can imagine how big she went. To make it worse she had a very high opinion of herself and her family were pedantic cunts. She was ace at first and about 2 months in when she hd me hooked on sex I was bang under the thumb and blew my mates out.

One day I was lying in bed and I recieved a text from a mate saying things were bad as his Grandad was ill and needed a word with me, someone to share a problem with really. I met up with him and ended up bumping into loads of mates and ordered 'a gram'. Got a few up me and a one for my mate as a pick me up (rarely uses) and I saw this sort called Stacey Garbett and ended up getting on her. I fucked her over a football and bowling field nearby (Bentley Pavillion by Junction 10). She was nice looking, great figure and lovely tits and a great shag too. Right there and then I saw the light and dumped that fat cunt, as soon as I was lying down and this bird was riding me it sank in that there's plenty of birds out there and you shouldn't settle for below yourself or with someone taht doesn't fit you.

Never regret that move and the bitch has got even fatter. If only she knew I used to fuck her whilst thinking about her milf mum, I once stole some of her thongs from off the radiotor for half a gram to my mate who saw her. He came into the pub (Lane Arms) and I'm sitting down with my mates, he asks for a chat in the gents. I walk in, his hand is open with the merch' and I open my pocket and fetched out Jackies thongs, straight swap.

To conclude, you need to get your mate some 'pussy' and hopefully he will have an a moment of clarity whilst down, deep and dirty. Why waste your life shackled to some controlling munter that's 'LUCKY' to have him and needs downpegging. I hate birds like that and can completely see where you're coming from.


----------



## Holmes

Tickets for City v Dortmund, very first CL game. Cannot wait!!!

Win or bust tonight and should be a cracking game for the neutrals, team getting back to full strength and Silva coming back into his form. Come on City!!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> @Dinamita @Noonaldinho
> 
> I was that person too Noon, I was doing the rounds and ended up going with a cousins mate. Great shag but she went from a 10 to 14/16 in 5 months after going out with her and she ws 5'2 so you can imagine how big she went. To make it worse she had a very high opinion of herself and her family were pedantic cunts. She was ace at first and about 2 months in when she hd me hooked on sex I was bang under the thumb and blew my mates out.
> 
> One day I was lying in bed and I recieved a text from a mate saying things were bad as his Grandad was ill and needed a word with me, someone to share a problem with really. I met up with him and ended up bumping into loads of mates and ordered 'a gram'. Got a few up me and a one for my mate as a pick me up (rarely uses) and I saw this sort called Stacey Garbett and ended up getting on her. I fucked her over a football and bowling field nearby (Bentley Pavillion by Junction 10). She was nice looking, great figure and lovely tits and a great shag too. Right there and then I saw the light and dumped that fat cunt, as soon as I was lying down and this bird was riding me it sank in that there's plenty of birds out there and you shouldn't settle for below yourself or with someone taht doesn't fit you.
> 
> Never regret that move and the bitch has got even fatter. If only she knew I used to fuck her whilst thinking about her milf mum, I once stole some of her thongs from off the radiotor for half a gram to my mate who saw her. He came into the pub (Lane Arms) and I'm sitting down with my mates, he asks for a chat in the gents. I walk in, his hand is open with the merch' and I open my pocket and fetched out Jackies thongs, straight swap.
> 
> To conclude, you need to get your mate some 'pussy' and hopefully he will have an a moment of clarity whilst down, deep and dirty. Why waste your life shackled to some controlling munter that's 'LUCKY' to have him and needs downpegging. I hate birds like that and can completely see where you're coming from.


Thats what happens, the suppress you so much, that when you get that slight bit of freedom, you just go for it. I hadnt gone out with the lads for about a year, but when I did, I was going mad for it!! Sniffing round everything, same happened when she went away for a weekend , I was out Thurs Fri Sat and chasing anything that moved!

Now if she hadnt been such a possesive twat I dare say I wouldnt have been like that!


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> @Dinamita @Noonaldinho
> 
> I was that person too Noon, I was doing the rounds and ended up going with a cousins mate. Great shag but she went from a 10 to 14/16 in 5 months after going out with her and she ws 5'2 so you can imagine how big she went. To make it worse she had a very high opinion of herself and her family were pedantic cunts. She was ace at first and about 2 months in when she hd me hooked on sex I was bang under the thumb and blew my mates out.
> 
> One day I was lying in bed and I recieved a text from a mate saying things were bad as his Grandad was ill and needed a word with me, someone to share a problem with really. I met up with him and ended up bumping into loads of mates and ordered 'a gram'. Got a few up me and a one for my mate as a pick me up (rarely uses) and I saw this sort called Stacey Garbett and ended up getting on her. I fucked her over a football and bowling field nearby *(Bentley Pavillion by Junction 10)*. She was nice looking, great figure and lovely tits and a great shag too. Right there and then I saw the light and dumped that fat cunt, as soon as I was lying down and this bird was riding me it sank in that there's plenty of birds out there and you shouldn't settle for below yourself or with someone taht doesn't fit you.
> 
> Never regret that move and the bitch has got even fatter. If only she knew I used to fuck her whilst thinking about her milf mum, I once stole some of her thongs from off the radiotor for half a gram to my mate who saw her. He came into the pub *(Lane Arms)* and I'm sitting down with my mates, he asks for a chat in the gents. I walk in, his hand is open with the merch' and I open my pocket and fetched out Jackies thongs, straight swap.
> 
> To conclude, you need to get your mate some 'pussy' and hopefully he will have an a moment of clarity whilst down, deep and dirty. Why waste your life shackled to some controlling munter that's 'LUCKY' to have him and needs downpegging. I hate birds like that and can completely see where you're coming from.


:clap:What a post.

The references to exact locations in bold had me weak. :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :clap:What a post.
> 
> The references to exact locations in bold had me weak. :lol:


I thought that too :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


>


Can't Control shoots and scores....... Though he is a bit old to be using "Your Mum" lines


----------



## 1st Contact

Btw @Noonaldinho did you see my post on how to deal with your Anal issues :lol:



1st Contact said:


> You need to manually install Adobe Flash then,
> 
> First you need an app Installer which you can get from the Play Store,
> 
> Then go to a download site like 4shared.com or a site along those lines and download the Adobe Flash .APK file and
> 
> Then install the .APK...... Its a bit buggy and there is some lag but it works as temporary stop gap


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :clap:What a post.
> 
> The references to exact locations in bold had me weak. :lol:


:lol: same here, it was as though he were leaving the door open to us all going on some sort of Choi bus tour afterwards to see the locations where the events played out for ourselves!


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Btw @Noonaldinho did you see my post on how to deal with your Anal issues :lol:


I'm currently downloading Dark ELf and going to try and run that firmware, if not I will give what you said a go


----------



## Noonaldinho

Am I doing something wrong with zipped files?

I open them then copy the complete file to my sd card,is that correct ?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Am I doing something wrong with zipped files?
> 
> I open them then copy the complete file to my sd card,is that correct ?


You'll want to extract them to the network location where you want them to eventually reside ie. Your SD card.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Brian said:


> You'll want to extract them to the network location where you want them to eventually reside ie. Your SD card.


How?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Come on @Brian spill the beans

I have a file on my desktop with a zip on it, what do I do now?

Also have the SD card formatted plugged in

Edit;

I may have done it :think


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm currently downloading Dark ELf and going to try and run that firmware, if not I will give what you said a go


Sounds like a Lord of the Rings character :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Sounds like a Lord of the Rings character :yep


Its almost as annoying as Lord of the Rings !


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Roe

:rofl


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> Its almost as annoying as Lord of the Rings !


I haven't updated my Anal Elf yet as its still working fine and I'm of the logic "If the Firmware aint broke don't update it!" (I'm the same with Windows) but then I only really use it as a book reader and picture viewer and the occasional movie


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Come on @Brian spill the beans
> 
> I have a file on my desktop with a zip on it, what do I do now?
> 
> Also have the SD card formatted plugged in
> 
> Edit;
> 
> I may have done it :think


How come when you wrote @brian it tagged me? :think

@Jay


----------



## biglads

Whats new, pussycats?


----------



## GazOC

biglads said:


> Whats new, pussycats?


.zip files apparently.


----------



## Bryn

biglads said:


> Whats new, pussycats?


:hi: Hello Biglads,

Hire me for your PM firm, I'm reliable, cheap and spend very little, if any, work time browsing boxing forums.

Plus, we can spend our lunch hour discussing Enzo Macc.

Whaddya say?


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Btw @Noonaldinho did you see my post on how to deal with your Anal issues :lol:


I have downloaded Android Injector to my laptop and the apk file you mentioned, but Android Injector wont see my Elf. Any ideas? it is in usb debugging mode

Say what you like about apple, but their kit is alot more user friendly!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> How come when you wrote @brian it tagged me? :think
> 
> @Jay


Your name has been @Brian for about a week :lol:


----------



## biglads

Bryn said:


> :hi: Hello Biglads,
> 
> Hire me for your PM firm, I'm reliable, cheap and spend very little, if any, work time browsing boxing forums.
> 
> Plus, we can spend our lunch hour discussing Enzo Macc.
> 
> Whaddya say?


:rofl

I'll hold your job interview in Micky's :good


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> I have downloaded Android Injector to my laptop and the apk file you mentioned, but Android Injector wont see my Elf. Any ideas? it is in usb debugging mode
> 
> Say what you like about apple, but their kit is alot more user friendly!


Get an app installer from the play store once that is installed, move the apk to your tablet and put it in a folder you will easily find, then run the app installer go to the folder where put the apk and install :good


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Your name has been @Brian for about a week :lol:


Still shows as 'Bryn' for me. :conf


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> How come when you wrote @brian it tagged me? :think
> 
> @Jay


:conf

:hey


----------



## Bryn

Fuck you guys, respect my authoritah!


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Brian everyones favourite mod!


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Get an app installer from the play store once that is installed, move the apk to your tablet and put it in a folder you will easily find, then run the app installer go to the folder where put the apk and install :good


But the file shows as an unknown file on my laptop, will that send across still?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> But the file shows as an unknown file on my laptop, will that send across still?


Should be fine, your computer doesn't recognise it as you don't have a program that can read APK files.


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> I have downloaded Android Injector to my laptop and the apk file you mentioned, but Android Injector wont see my Elf. Any ideas? it is in usb debugging mode
> 
> Say what you like about apple, but their kit is alot more user friendly!


Not that simple Noon, you can't even do what you're attempting to do on an Apple pad without similar fucking about!


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Not that simple Noon, you can't even do what you're attempting to do on an Apple pad without similar fucking about!


More fucking about in my experience...


----------



## Jay

noon, I've not really been following this - what are you trying to do exactly?

Also, what phone and what operating system?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Right......


I have Anus Elf linked to laptop 

I have Flash file

I select Computer- Novo7ElfII-

Then there are 4 folders, android_secure, Lost dir, Android, External SD card

Which shall I drop this file in?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Actually all files show as empty except Android , do I make a new folder with this file in?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> noon, I've not really been following this - what are you trying to do exactly?
> 
> Also, what phone and what operating system?


My Tablet Ainol Elf has Android 4.0.xxx which Flash have kindly stopped supporting therefore I have lost all video, and have spent about 6 hours today fucking about trying to update firmware and so on atsch


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> My Tablet Ainol Elf has Android 4.0.xxx which Flash have kindly stopped supporting therefore I have lost all video, and have spent about 6 hours today fucking about trying to update firmware and so on atsch


You might want to update your OS rather than just the firmware.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> You might want to update your OS rather than just the firmware.


I have tried everything, the latest Firmware reccomended by Ainol, cant get that to load up properly, or files to show properly in recovery mode.


----------



## Noonaldinho

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Jay

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1774336

If you're really having everything fuck up for you as much as you're claiming, it might be worth scrapping all of this, doing a back up of everything, resetting to factory default, then do an update and start it all again from scratch.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1774336
> 
> If you're really having everything fuck up for you as much as you're claiming, it might be worth scrapping all of this, doing a back up of everything, resetting to factory default, then do an update and start it all again from scratch.


Tried that about 2 hours ago!!

PAGE 500:clap:


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> You might want to update your OS rather than just the firmware.


Nah Adobe are being lazy fookers and dont want to support flash on Android's latest OS Jelly Bean, 
So the only way to get flash on Android 4.1xxxxx and above is the method I said earlier


----------



## Noonaldinho

Its now updating to Dark Elf!!!!!!!!


----------



## biglads

DON'T RUN IT.

IT'S THE HISTORY ERASER BUTTON APP YOU FOOL


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wahoo it works!! 

Apparently dark elf gives you more options in google store too


----------



## Noonaldinho

Thanks for your help though chaps!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Its now updating to Dark Elf!!!!!!!!


About time...


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> Wahoo it works!!
> 
> Apparently dark elf gives you more options in google store too


Where did you get the Dark Elf from?


----------



## GazOC

Reminds me of those torrent help discussions we used to have in ESB!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Where did you get the Dark Elf from?


http://ainolstore.com/forums/topic/...-elf-ii-with-custom-dark-elf-romvideo-review/

http://www.apad.tv/apadforum/showth...ROM-DarkElf-Custom-ROM-for-Ainol-NOVO7-Elf-II


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Reminds me of those torrent help discussions we used to have in ESB!!


I have been struggling ......... :think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I have been struggling ......... :think


:lol: Save it for another day, Brett.

@Meast


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> http://ainolstore.com/forums/topic/...-elf-ii-with-custom-dark-elf-romvideo-review/
> 
> http://www.apad.tv/apadforum/showth...ROM-DarkElf-Custom-ROM-for-Ainol-NOVO7-Elf-II


Thanx :good - Though it is highly unlikely that I will install it


----------



## Noonaldinho

The first link is an in depth review and the positives and negatives. Not sure if I'll keep it no :lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

Well as I said my Elf is still working fine so I'm not gonna do anything which could potentially change that, But once I get my Microsoft Surface though it will be open season for experimentation on the Elf, till I get bored


----------



## Bryn

Good morning. :hi:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Good morning. :hi:


:hi: @Bryn (or is it @Brian these days? I'm confused. :hi: either way)


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :hi: @Bryn (or is it @Brian these days? I'm confused. :hi: either way)


Can you explain the Brian thing to me, please? Screenshots would be appreciated.

:hi:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Can you explain the Brian thing to me, please? Screenshots would be appreciated.
> 
> :hi:


To be honest old chum I can't, it is as much a mystery to me as it is to you. Sorry not to have more encouraging news for you.

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> To be honest old chum I can't, it is as much a mystery to me as it is to you. Sorry not to have more encouraging news for you.
> 
> :hi:


I'll survive, Im sure. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Wallet

@Brian


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I'll survive, Im sure. Thanks anyway.


I'm sure most of us have been called worse than 'Brian' in our time.


----------



## Bryn

My name is Bryn, it means 'hill' in Welsh.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> My name is Bryn, it means 'hill' in Welsh.


So you're 'Hill West'? That's almost a grid reference to where you were born, it's as though your parents left you a map to find your way home.

My name is Simon Templar. Simon means 'gentleman' and Templar means 'adventurer'.


----------



## Wallet

Apparently Wallace means Welshman. 

And... Spector Meaning: one who was an inspector.

:yikes


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Apparently Wallace means Welshman.
> 
> And... Spector Meaning: one who was an inspector.
> 
> :yikes


Welshman Inspector?

:err


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Welshman Inspector?
> 
> :err


Would you two like some alone time?


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Would you two like some alone time?


I don't want any time alone with a unit of that magnitude.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I don't want any time alone with a unit of that magnitude.


You're just playing hard to get, you know you two have a bit of a quiet bromance going on, you're just into the thrill of the chase. I'm just an interloper. It would have been the classic love triangle had I been that way inclined.


----------



## Bryn

:conf


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :conf


:lol: that one at the back does look quite a unit, Bryn..!


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: that one at the back does look quite a unit, Bryn..!


I was looking for any excuse to use that GIF, I can't stop laughing at it. What a legend.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I was looking for any excuse to use that GIF, I can't stop laughing at it. What a legend.


It was worth the wait. He does have a style that is all his own. She takes it rather well, considering.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> It was worth the wait. He does have a style that is all his own. *She takes it rather well, considering.*


:rofl


----------



## SimonTemplar

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

News on the car front! I may now be getting a Vectra Estate, but people on eBay really need to pick up on their communication skills! 

Also it in Wales :wales


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:
> 
> News on the car front! I may now be getting a Vectra Estate, but people on eBay really need to pick up on their communication skills!
> 
> Also it in Wales :wales


Remember when I said that I couldn't think of a more boring car than a focus estate? :yep

Where abouts in Wales?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Kinmel Bay, Conwy. I want more pictures of any imperfections in the car before I set sail on the 300 mile round trip! I may even pop in to Rhyl or Llandudno along the way! 

:wales


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> *Remember when I said that I couldn't think of a more boring car than a focus estate?* :yep
> 
> Where abouts in Wales?


Well........









:think


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Well........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :think


I'd love a Volvo V50, but can't afford one for work!


----------



## Bryn

no


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> no


What do you drive @Brian?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> What do you drive @Brian?


1 Series. Exactly like this one;


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> 1 Series. Exactly like this one;


What was difference between pics :think


----------



## 1st Contact

Not driving at the minute but my last car was one of these Brera S










Had a Focus Rs Turbo before that which I may go back to


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> What was difference between pics :think


The first one I posted was a 3 dr, this one is a 5 dr.


----------



## Noonaldinho

But still very nice, company car?


----------



## Bryn

:happy I love the Brera, what was it like 1c?


----------



## 1st Contact

TBH it didnt matter....... whatever it did, It looked good doing it :deal

But in terms of value for money it wasnt worth it, its an Alpha something was always up with it so in the end just got rid


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> TBH it didnt matter....... whatever it did, It looked good doing it :deal
> 
> But in terms of value for money it wasnt worth it, its an Alpha something was always up with it so in the end just got rid


I thought modern Alfas were ok, Mine has been fine since I've had it, its just the depreciation on them!


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> *I thought modern Alfas were ok*, Mine has been fine since I've had it, its just the depreciation on them!


Not the way I drive :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Not the way I drive :lol:


Thats how Alfa's are meant to be driven, the good old Italian clearout :lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats how Alfa's are meant to be driven, the good old Italian clearout :lol:


Well I was described by one of my mates as a Psycho Lewis Hamilton :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Wh-what the fuck!? Am I supposed to beat Goro!?






:lol:

I love Roosterteeth, even their 'Let's Play' videos crack me up.


----------



## Noonaldinho

After watching that vid @Brian, I found this :yikes


----------



## dkos

I haven't seen Flea on here for days :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

dkos said:


> I haven't seen Flea on here for days :think


I was thinking that the other day!

He doesnt post in Choi much now anyway


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> I haven't seen Flea on here for days :think


It's been weeks, mate. Weeks.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> I thought modern Alfas were ok, Mine has been fine since I've had it, its just the depreciation on them!


We put 40k miles from new on a 156 a few years back, and I drive pretty rapidly, and it never missed a beat. Made a beautiful sound for a cheap (for the performance) modern.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> We put 40k miles from new on a 156 a few years back, and I drive pretty rapidly, and it never missed a beat. Made a beautiful sound for a cheap (for the performance) modern.


I only have a 1.6 147, and like you say the sound is great above 3000RPM , also 2nd hand great value especially with all the kit you get in them.

I'd definatly buy another.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> I only have a 1.6 147, and like you say the sound is great above 3000RPM , also 2nd hand great value especially with all the kit you get in them.
> 
> I'd definatly buy another.


I have too many kids, these days, for Alfas :sad2 I'm now invariably in either an XC90 or a Land Rover, but ours was a 156 Sportwagon V6 in metallic dark green, went like stink and kept me entertained when I couldn't play with the work cars. We got it 40% off list as a 'European import' (the dodgy trick they outed on Top Gear a few years ago), except that ours was built in Dublin rather than some Romanian sweat shop. Loved that car! The 147 has a nice chassis, I've driven a couple but never owned one, and the 1.6 is pretty true to Alfa's original light car/good chassis/revvy engine mantra. As you say, revs are the key to, sound lovely. I had a Peugeot 205 GTI years ago and it drove similarly. When the electrics worked!


----------



## Bryn

Mass Effect 3 is amazing. *Amazing.*


----------



## Bryn

Good timing, Temps.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Mass Effect 3 is amazing. *Amazing.*


Rats I have not done Mass Effect 2, yet, and am finishing Fallout 3 before I get to that (although it's a little odd already being level 30 and getting no exp points), so I'm MILES off.



Bryn said:


> Good timing, Temps.


How so?


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Rats I have not done Mass Effect 2, yet, and am finishing Fallout 3 before I get to that (although it's a little odd already being level 30 and getting no exp points), so I'm MILES off.


I think I was only like Level 12 when I completed the main story, nobody thought to tell me that once that is done you can't do the side missions.

EDIT: Also, everyone has told me to play through ME2 first before getting 3, but I didn't listen, wish I had now. You can import your character from 2 into 3 aswell and it carries over your level and stuff.

Fallout 3 is awesome, the VATs system did my head in a bit after a while, but it's always fun to watch a super-mutant's head explode in slow motion.



> How so?


You just happened to post at the exact same time as me.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I think I was only like Level 12 when I completed the main story, nobody thought to tell me that once that is done you can't do the side missions.
> 
> Fallout 3 is awesome, the VATs system did my head in a bit after a while, but it's always fun to watch a super-mutant's head explode in slow motion.


Quite. And it's all a little easy now - my health, armour and firepower, not to mention the fact that one stimpack restores 108 health, mean that I tend not to worry about cover any more so am probably less skilled than I was a little while ago. I'm more like Arnie in the Terminator films in my approach to combat, now... I have one DLC mission left, though, and feel I ought to complete it. Something about a ferry crossing or something.



Bryn said:


> You just happened to post at the exact same time as me.


We're like two halves of the same coin, Bryn, two halves of the same coin.


----------



## Bryn

Did you see my edit, Simon?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Did you see my edit, Simon?


Sorry, was sent to the shop (the perils of working from home with Mrs T working upstairs!) as we have the in-laws with us this weekend (they came yesterday so we could go out in Manchester for my birthday concert, the price was three days' hosting their every need. It was worth it. Just.) so I went on a booze and food run.

I just saw it, with your prompt, thank you very much - I'll have to be patient and go through ME2 first, then. Might have to show your Quasi-Clev how The Saint does it in the meantime, just to keep XBox things fresh :bbb


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Sorry, was sent to the shop (the perils of working from home with Mrs T working upstairs!) as we have the in-laws with us this weekend (they came yesterday so we could go out in Manchester for my birthday concert, the price was three days' hosting their every need. It was worth it. Just.) so I went on a booze and food run.
> 
> I just saw it, with your prompt, thank you very much - I'll have to be patient and go through ME2 first, then. Might have to show your Quasi-Clev how The Saint does it in the meantime, just to keep XBox things fresh :bbb


Has the Xbox been sorted now? Good news if so.

Also, the multiplayer on ME3 is great, much better than I anticipated. It works really well doing co-op missions, I imagine it's much better with people you know rather than randoms.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Has the Xbox been sorted now? Good news if so.
> 
> Also, the multiplayer on ME3 is great, much better than I anticipated. It works really well doing co-op missions, I imagine it's much better with people you know rather than randoms.


Well I need to buy some credits but I have a working account, I think, although it remains untested so I have probably just set up parental controls or some television interface or something. I invested some time in menus and visited a website to boot, so I cannot be accused of not having put some work in.

I have never co-op'd ME3 (see above para!), although have co-op'd a few things on a friend's XBox, we rarely get beyond GoW, though. With people you know I would assume to be far more satisfying - if some unknown kid started mouthing off to me he'd probably develop a severe case of lead poisoning courtesy of Templar's sidearm, which I imagine would not go over well...


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Well I need to buy some credits but I have a working account, I think, although it remains untested so I have probably just set up parental controls or some television interface or something. I invested some time in menus and visited a website to boot, so I cannot be accused of not having put some work in.
> 
> I have never co-op'd ME3 (see above para!), although have co-op'd a few things on a friend's XBox, we rarely get beyond GoW, though. With people you know I would assume to be far more satisfying -* if some unknown kid started mouthing off to me he'd probably develop a severe case of lead poisoning courtesy of Templar's sidearm, which I imagine would not go over well...*


:lol: Brutal.

PM or text me your name on Xbox, or post it on here and I'll add you. :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :lol: Brutal.
> 
> PM or text me your name on Xbox, or post it on here and I'll add you. :good


It's a brutal world out there, these kids are better off learning the 'don't mouth off to someone about whom you know nothing, particularly when they're holding a weapon' lesson in the virtual world than out on the mean streets. I'm doing them a favour.

I'll have to look it up when Grandma finally stops with CBeebies (young Arthur lost interest ages ago, I think she fancies Andy) then will send it over.

And it was Chris Isaak we went to see last night, thanks for asking, he was great.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> It's a brutal world out there, these kids are better off learning the 'don't mouth off to someone about whom you know nothing, particularly when they're holding a weapon' lesson in the virtual world than out on the mean streets. I'm doing them a favour.
> 
> I'll have to look it up when Grandma finally stops with CBeebies (young Arthur lost interest ages ago, I think she fancies Andy) then will send it over.
> 
> And it was Chris Isaak we went to see last night, thanks for asking, he was great.


Who on earth is Chris Isaak? Looks like a spiv.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Who on earth is Chris Isaak? Looks like a spiv.


Well then that just proves that looks can be deceptive. He's the author of many a great sad song.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> We're like two halves of the same coin, Bryn, two halves of the same coin.


Me and @LP thought you were the same person!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Me and @LP thought you were the same person!


:hey


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> Me and @LP thought you were the same person!


:lol: And then spend ages chatting to one another? Did you also think that I/we sit here with tin foil on our heads to halt the government mind control waves?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :hey


Stop raising my eyebrows without asking. I want control of the body.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@SimonTemplar

http://www.allaboutthegames.co.uk/feature_story.php?article_id=12134

:think


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: And then spend ages chatting to one another? Did you also think that I/we sit here with tin foil on our heads to halt the government mind control waves?


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: And then spend ages chatting to one another? Did you also think that I/we sit here with tin foil on our heads to halt the government mind control waves?


I was about to say the exact same thing.


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> I was about to say the exact same thing.


but with a different account


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> but with a different account


:deal


----------



## Bryn

I'm sure Simon is flattered that you think he is infact me, or I am him, or whatever. I can assure you that I am infact a real human person, I've posted photo's and allsorts. In fact, there were around 20 photos of me posted by Wallet holding up a sign with my forum handle on.


I can't say that I've seen any proof that I am not Simon, but I do speak to him regularly.

This might be some Fight Club type shit. :err


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> :lol: Brutal.
> 
> PM or text me your name on Xbox, or post it on here and I'll add you. :good


Watch out, Simon. Bryn can get very abusive. :err



Bryn said:


> In fact, there were around 20 photos of me posted by Wallet holding up a sign with my forum handle on.


Allegedly.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I've had contact with the guy from Rhyl, just waiting for him to send me a few more pics and drop another £50 and I'll be on my way to the beautiful sights of Rhyl/Llandudno tomorrow :wales


----------



## Bryn

@Vano-irons, your new avatar;










I knocked it up in about 5 minutes, I wanted to put more effort in, but its been weeks now..

Enjoy.


----------



## Mandanda

Flea's on ESB he's quoted two of my posts in the Kimbo Slice thread, Isn't he a MOD here?.


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> @Vano-irons, your new avatar;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knocked it up in about 5 minutes, I wanted to put more effort in, but its been weeks now..
> 
> Enjoy.


:rofl:rofl That's worth the wait.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Watch out, Simon. Bryn can get very abusive. :err


Like the time I was telling my mate you were a "Brummy twat" as you entered the party, only for you to cut me down with some sort of dead-pan riposte? :lol:



Noonaldinho said:


> I've had contact with the guy from Rhyl, just waiting for him to send me a few more pics and drop another £50 and I'll be on my way to the beautiful sights of Rhyl/Llandudno tomorrow :wales


:good Nice one.



Mandanda said:


> Flea's on ESB he's quoted two of my posts in the Kimbo Slice thread, Isn't he a MOD here?.


Yep, he's a mod over here.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> @SimonTemplar
> 
> http://www.allaboutthegames.co.uk/feature_story.php?article_id=12134
> 
> :think


:lol: :lol: :lol:

That is really sad. I think I'd save my real-life revenge missions for things altogether more serious! Far more satisfying to have led enemies towards the kid in the game, anyway (assuming your own bullets can't hurt him? Have not played it online), and then seen how clever he was. In-game ambush beats out-of-game assault charges in my book.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mandanda said:


> Flea's on ESB he's quoted two of my posts in the Kimbo Slice thread, Isn't he a MOD here?.


I messaged him on Twitter earlier, he said he has little interest in modern boxing at the minute, and not enough historians on here yet .


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I was about to say the exact same thing.


So was I... wait a minute...



LP said:


> but with a different account


:lol: like your work.



Bryn said:


> I'm sure Simon is flattered that you think he is infact me, or I am him, or whatever. I can assure you that I am infact a real human person, I've posted photo's and allsorts. In fact, there were around 20 photos of me posted by Wallet holding up a sign with my forum handle on.
> 
> I can't say that I've seen any proof that I am not Simon, but I do speak to him regularly.
> 
> This might be some Fight Club type shit. :err


I'm real too! Although as Bryn says, proving that on here is tricky. Tough to prove a negative. I'm sure each of us knows many things that the other does not, but how we prove that online... tricky. But surely the fact that our written styles are quite different suggests strongly that we are distinct personalities? Or do you think that 'we' are that sad as to have invested time in creating so many stylistic differences? I do like Fight Club, though. And there are no photos of me with Wallet. Cripes.



Wallet said:


> Watch out, Simon. Bryn can get very abusive. :err


I appreciate the warning. I'll keep my guard up at all times. Until flattening him with the overhand left.



Noonaldinho said:


> I've had contact with the guy from Rhyl, just waiting for him to send me a few more pics and drop another £50 and I'll be on my way to the beautiful sights of Rhyl/Llandudno tomorrow :wales


Happy days! The car, I mean. I don't know Rhyl.



Bryn said:


> @Vano-irons, your new avatar;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knocked it up in about 5 minutes, I wanted to put more effort in, but its been weeks now..
> 
> Enjoy.


:lol: nicely done!


----------



## Noonaldinho

ST the king of the multi quote! 

I rarely Multi quote, I read a post, reply, read next post reply and end up with 5 posts unanswered :lol


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Vano-irons

Brutal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> Brutal


Its not working just a pic of Mitchell looking gimpy


----------



## Bryn

Vano-irons said:


> Brutal


:think The Gif isn't working on your avatar, you just have a still of a smug-looking Mitchell.


----------



## Vano-irons

Noonaldinho said:


> Its not working just a pic of Mitchell looking gimpy





Bryn said:


> :think The Gif isn't working on your avatar, you just have a still of a smug-looking Mitchell.


I copied and pasted the link.

I have tyo go back to work,but ill try sort it this afternoon. Mods,feel free to fuck around with it


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> I copied and pasted the link.
> 
> I have tyo go back to work,but ill try sort it this afternoon. *Mods,feel free to fuck around with it*


:hey @Brian


----------



## Roe

Just got an email from BoxNation with the title: "Another Weekend, Another WBO World Title Fight!" :lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Roe said:


> Just got an email from BoxNation with the title: "Another Weekend, Another WBO World Title Fight!" :lol:


:lol: So did I, disarming honesty from them!! I :lol:'d too, tbh I'm amazed the boss let it go out phrased like that. Friday afternoon couldn't care less apparently!


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> ST the king of the multi quote!
> 
> I rarely Multi quote, I read a post, reply, read next post reply and end up with 5 posts unanswered :lol


Lol I tend to parachute in, cover all bases, nip out again. Like special forces appearing out of the bushes, slotting five enemies and disappearing again before anyone realizes what happened.

Seriously, I almost wind myself up with the multiquoting, but at least I can't be accused of padding my post count.


----------



## Roe

Ah this weekend is gonna be wank :-(

Was gonna meet up with a mate tonight but turned them down cuz I normally play poker Fridays and didn't wanna let people I do that with down, now it turns out that no cunt is even gonna be at poker so there's no game. Then tomorrow was meant to be meeting up with some bitch but she's cancelled for no real reason. On Sunday I have to spend all afternoon at a kids party for my niece, and Monday night I gotta play darts against some cunt who's recently started chatting up a girl that I've wanted for well over a year.

And the only decent boxing this week is a WBO fight and fucking prizefighter.


----------



## 084

Roe said:


> Ah this weekend is gonna be wank :-(
> 
> Was gonna meet up with a mate tonight but turned them down cuz I normally play poker Fridays and didn't wanna let people I do that with down, now it turns out that no cunt is even gonna be at poker so there's no game. Then tomorrow was meant to be meeting up with some bitch but she's cancelled for no real reason. On Sunday I have to spend all afternoon at a kids party for my niece, and Monday night I gotta play darts against some cunt who's recently started chatting up a girl that I've wanted for well over a year.
> 
> And the only decent boxing this week is a WBO fight and fucking prizefighter.


Book Nottingham up lad


----------



## Roe

LP said:


> Book Nottingham up lad


Gonna do that now actually. Wasn't sure before but cuz I'm bored now I'll just book it :lol:

Couldn't convince anyone to come so I'll be coming up on my own again. What block are you in? Is @Vano-irons coming?


----------



## Bryn

@Meast


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## 084

Roe said:


> Gonna do that now actually. Wasn't sure before but cuz I'm bored now I'll just book it :lol:
> 
> Couldn't convince anyone to come so I'll be coming up on my own again. What block are you in? Is @Vano-irons coming?


no idea, text Mark he will know. Not sure about @Vano-irons probably still a bit embarressed about getting drunk under the table by his bird


----------



## Roe

LP said:


> no idea, text Mark he will know.


Alright mate.



LP said:


> Not sure about @Vano-irons probably still a bit embarressed about getting drunk under the table by his bird


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda

Noonaldinho said:


> I messaged him on Twitter earlier, he said he has little interest in modern boxing at the minute, and not enough historians on here yet .


Oh right, I be honest i rarely check the classic forums should do really. Thought John Garfield had brought some historians over with his ringside work...


----------



## Mandanda

Might have to jack the job in at sports centre i work at, gonna hit someone soon. Tonight had argument with hockey lot. They just take liberties and have done for years supposedly. Anways 3 of them wanna get leary when i've turned lights out in changing rooms as there leaving so fronted them and they didn't wanna know. Told them straight you do it week in week out and it's past time and my shifts finised. ''Health Hazard'' the Austrailian ratbag said..

5 mins later after talking to there manageress who's thick, i go to close automatic doors to and the Aussie pratt wants to chirp up again and comes face to face with me and goes ''do you see our point though?'' i said ''don't wanna know mate, see ya (x2) as i close doors he goes ''no need to be passive aggressive about it..''. :lol: i don't know what that's about as only time i lost rag was when i said ''go on, get out!'' as they left changing rooms.

So i close doors to, walk to front desk and he opens door and shouts ''wanker'' then i spin round and said ''tell you what you wanna have a fight pal''. and pussyboy gets his gear, never looks back and heads out like a rat up a drainpipe. Gutless pig to wait for someone to turn back, and get far enough to then say it. 

I wouldn't mind every now and then, a minute late and they rush. It's week in week out me and my colleague have families and things we want to do even on a Friday night. Now tonight i leave 12 mins after my shift finishes at 10:15. Thing is though if he wanted it, and his other two mates. I'd of went at it. That's what i call customer service...


----------



## Bryn

Mand' :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: Choi!

Up and ready for my day trip to Rhyl!

Have a good one everybody!!

Where has @Bill disappeared to?!


----------



## Vano-irons

And Mand comes across as such a gentlemen. Who would have known he was a thug :-(
@LP @Roe :lol: piss off! I think I'm giving this one a miss unless something drastic happens in work. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Holmes

Morning.

I'm 50/50 about the Froch fight. Just paid for Amsterdam and had Cambelt done on car aswell as service and paint job (scratches and dents). Will mull it over and buy next few days?

Anyway, where have the Choi faithful gone?

On FIFA in 30 mins @Roe.
@Bajingo, Konency to win on points.
@Mandanda, easy brother see the job out till Xmas


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi: Choi!
> 
> Up and ready for my day trip to Rhyl!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!!
> 
> Where has @Bill disappeared to?!


He's over on the other side.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Bryn

@Boxed Ears posted this in the GTMSBT. :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Fantastic. :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


> @Boxed Ears posted this in the GTMSBT. :lol:


That's brilliant!


----------



## Vano-irons

Can't believe we didn't get anything from that game. Nolan disnt shoot when 1 on 1, Carroll misses a virtual open goal.


----------



## GazOC

That flowchart is superb!


----------



## Roe

:rofl at the Wlad thing.


----------



## Mandanda

@Holmes your right bro, just gonna get nut down. :lol: Mark Hughes aye?. He's taken his defensive nouse to QPR. 
@Vano-irons :rofl I'm a passive aggressive thug.


----------



## Wickio

Balls, could have sworn it was Donaire-Nishioka tonight. :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:
£20 for fish & chips , fish cake and chips ! thought Wales was gonna be cheap!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:
> £20 for fish & chips , fish cake and chips ! thought Wales was gonna be cheap!


They could tell you were a foreigner so charged you 'outsider' prices.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> They could tell you were a foreigner so charged you 'outsider' prices.


Must have done!

Had a nice day though! :good


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Must have done!
> 
> Had a nice day though! :good


That's good, how is the motor? Assume you drove it home.

Get in the RbR.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> That's good, how is the motor? Assume you drove it home.
> 
> Get in the RbR.


MOtor is better than expected, just the Thermostat packed in on way home, but its a cheap fix so not too fussed, happy overall.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> MOtor is better than expected, just the Thermostat packed in on way home, but its a cheap fix so not too fussed, happy overall.


Post the pics up, brother. Let's see this beast.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Post the pics up, brother. Let's see this beast.


:lol:

Its nothing amazing pal, just a Vectra estate for work :lol:


----------



## Steve Funn

that wlad flowchart is fucking amazing

id love to see an audley one too


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> Its nothing amazing pal, just a Vectra estate for work :lol:


:conf Post some of the Alpha then. :yep


----------



## Bryn

Steve Funn said:


> that wlad flowchart is fucking amazing
> 
> id love to see an audley one too


What was your handle on ESB, Steve?


----------



## Steve Funn

dda365

havent posted there that much in the last few years though, lounge became full o shite


----------



## Roe

:lol: Someone on twitter copied our logo..

@CheckHookBoxing










@RightHookBoxing










:think


----------



## Libertarian

Well, for those of you that were around to read my predicament in respect of yesterday's all dayer, I can confirm that my under the thumb friend managed to negotiate a deal with his Mrs whereby he got the last train home and she collected him from the station.

He was already pissed by the start of the rugby (6pm) having consumed three pints of Carling and two bottles of Grolsch.... or at least he appeared to be. The rest of the lads are convinced that he was faking it in order to bag an early slip away.... 

We managed to set a decent pace and by half 9 he was thoroughly wankered, barely capable of stringing two words together. We kept him out for another hour before agreeing to his plea to be allowed home to face the wrath of Superintendent Wifey.

She was texting him all night, he took quite a long piss break at about half 5, shortly after taking his phone out of his pocket funnily enough.

Not sure how she's feeling towards him this morning.... hopefully so bad that his bags have been packed and divorce proceedings are underway.


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> :lol: Someone on twitter copied our logo..
> 
> @CheckHookBoxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RightHookBoxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :think


I love how "RIGHT" is just slapped on there.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> :lol: Someone on twitter copied our logo..
> 
> @CheckHookBoxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RightHookBoxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :think


We've made it, lads. NOW we've made it.


----------



## Bryn

Dinamita said:


> Well, for those of you that were around to read my predicament in respect of yesterday's all dayer, I can confirm that my under the thumb friend managed to negotiate a deal with his Mrs whereby he got the last train home and she collected him from the station.
> 
> He was already pissed by the start of the rugby (6pm) having consumed three pints of Carling and two bottles of Grolsch.... or at least he appeared to be. The rest of the lads are convinced that he was faking it in order to bag an early slip away....
> 
> We managed to set a decent pace and by half 9 he was thoroughly wankered, barely capable of stringing two words together. We kept him out for another hour before agreeing to his plea to be allowed home to face the wrath of Superintendent Wifey.
> 
> She was texting him all night, he took quite a long piss break at about half 5, shortly after taking his phone out of his pocket funnily enough.
> 
> Not sure how she's feeling towards him this morning.... hopefully so bad that his bags have been packed and divorce proceedings are underway.


Fingers crossed that she bins him off.


----------



## Bryn

Hey lads, got some news, turns out my penis works after all and I've gotten my Mrs pregnant. Got to be an EVT win in there somewhere for me, surely?


----------



## Bajingo

Bryn said:


> Hey lads, got some news, turns out my penis works after all and I've gotten my Mrs pregnant. Got to be an EVT win in there somewhere for me, surely?


:lol: Congrats dude.


----------



## Flea Man

I pulled that guy up on the logo.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Hey lads, got some news, turns out my penis works after all and I've gotten my Mrs pregnant. Got to be an EVT win in there somewhere for me, surely?


It appears I completely ignored the fact when you told me last night. I'd had a few.

A belated congratulations. :good


----------



## Bryn

Cheers lads. :good


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Hey lads, got some news, turns out my penis works after all and I've gotten my Mrs pregnant. Got to be an EVT win in there somewhere for me, surely?


Congratz mate :good, Hopefully the kid doesn't get your looks :lol:


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> Congratz mate :good, Hopefully the kid doesn't get your looks :lol:


Ouch. :lol:

I consider myself unconventionally attractive, like Chris Evans.


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> Hey lads, got some news, turns out my penis works after all and I've gotten my Mrs pregnant. Got to be an EVT win in there somewhere for me, surely?


congrats mate


----------



## Teeto

wtf is going on? someone has stolen our logo and created a new site?

Jay just told me about it now, our we going to have some solidarity throughout this lads? I'm going to Right Hook Boxing and proclaiming CHB Jihad on that shitty site


----------



## Flea Man

Well @Teeto he has blocked me. So if everyone can hound him on twitter please do :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Who's behind it? Is Scouseleader a mod :lol:

Congrats @Bryn and Mrs West


----------



## Teeto

Flea Man said:


> Well @Teeto he has blocked me. So if everyone can hound him on twitter please do :good


sound ok, does he have a site up or is it just twitter?


----------



## Teeto

just tweeted him, I don't know how twitter really works, it hasn't shown up on his page but i tweeted to him calling him a joker


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Anyone watching Real - Barca??

Superb freekick from Messi.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Ouch. :lol:
> 
> I consider myself unconventionally attractive, like Chris Evans.


Thats a new one :lol:


----------



## Bryn

You've made me all self-conscious now. :sad2


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


>


:lol:

The thing with Page 3 which most women who argue against it don't know is that the Glamour Photographer who takes most of the Page 3 pics in the The Sun is a Woman and she is probably the top Glamour Photographer in Britain


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> You've made me all self-conscious now. :sad2


Sorry I take it back, You are the best looking Welshman I have ever seen :lol:


----------



## Wallet

1st Contact said:


> Sorry I take it back, You are the best looking Welshman I have ever seen :lol:


Damning with faint praise.


----------



## dftaylor

1st Contact said:


> :lol:
> 
> The thing with Page 3 which most women who argue against it don't know is that the Glamour Photographer who takes most of the Page 3 pics in the The Sun is a Woman and she is probably the top Glamour Photographer in Britain


Without pouring scorn on your comment, what precisely has that to do with the issue? Just because a woman is one of the photographers hardly invalidates the view of every other woman.

My issue with Page 3 is that they insert political and social commentary into it as a sly way of influencing the drooling retards that read The Sun. Even worse is that they decide this editorially and without reflecting the views of the models.

Also, it's a piece of shit paper and I can find free photos of boobs in much better packages.


----------



## 1st Contact

dftaylor said:


> Without pouring scorn on your comment, what precisely has that to do with the issue? Just because a woman is one of the photographers hardly invalidates the view of every other woman.
> 
> My issue with Page 3 is that they insert political and social commentary into it as a sly way of influencing the drooling retards that read The Sun. Even worse is that they decide this editorially and without reflecting the views of the models.
> 
> Also, it's a piece of shit paper and I can find free photos of boobs in much better packages.


Didn't say it did, my point was that most women who argue against it say its always men(male photographers) exploiting the women(models) when quite clearly that isn't the case


----------



## 084

Is this the guy

https://twitter.com/RightHookBoxing


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Is this the guy
> 
> https://twitter.com/RightHookBoxing


One tweet says Calzaghe over rated , couple of tweets earlier says Naz is greatest UK fighter

Hows he got 2000+ followers?


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Didn't say it did, my point was that most women who argue against it say its always men(male photographers) exploiting the women(models) when quite clearly that isn't the case


I've never heard anybody say its the Photographer exploiting them!


----------



## dftaylor

Noonaldinho said:


> I've never heard anybody say its the Photographer exploiting them!


Yeah, the photographer is just there to do a job. Same as the photographer I use regularly isn't encouraging financial services ripping off people just by working for one of them.


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> I've never heard anybody say its the Photographer exploiting them!





dftaylor said:


> Yeah, the photographer is just there to do a job. Same as the photographer I use regularly isn't encouraging financial services ripping off people just by working for one of them.


I have heard it a lot, I have had countless debates/arguments with women on the subject............Usually after they hear what I do for a living :lol:


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl Missus is watching some dating show and Robin Deakin appears, The lads totally gone in head but the bird (good looking) has given him chance of a date. He just sat there with a don't give a crap attitude. He didn't tell them he's only won the once :lol:..


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> One tweet says Calzaghe over rated , couple of tweets earlier says Naz is greatest UK fighter
> 
> Hows he got 2000+ followers?


Yea see that :-(



Mandanda said:


> :rofl Missus is watching some dating show and Robin Deakin appears, The lads totally gone in head but the bird (good looking) has given him chance of a date. He just sat there with a don't give a crap attitude. He didn't tell them he's only won the once :lol:..


he's been tweeting about that haha


----------



## dftaylor

1st Contact said:


> I have heard it a lot, I have had countless debates/arguments with women on the subject............Usually after they hear what I do for a living :lol:


What DO you do for a living?


----------



## 1st Contact

dftaylor said:


> What DO you do for a living?


I'm a Digital Artist and Photographer specialising in Glamour


----------



## dftaylor

1st Contact said:


> I'm a Digital Artist and Photographer specialising in Glamour


Oppressor.


----------



## 1st Contact

dftaylor said:


> Oppressor.


:sad2


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Right Hook Boxing has so many fans because they have hearns and leonard fucking retweeting them!


----------



## Bryn

dftaylor said:


> Oppressor.


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey

1st Contact said:


> I'm a Digital Artist and Photographer specialising in Glamour


Is it as good a job as my fervoured imagination thinks?


----------



## Bryn

12downfor10 said:


> Is it as good a job as my fervoured imagination thinks?


Looks pretty good from what I've seen. :yep


----------



## Roe

LP said:


> Is this the guy
> 
> https://twitter.com/RightHookBoxing


Yeah that's the one. Flea's on him now :yep



Noonaldinho said:


> One tweet says Calzaghe over rated , couple of tweets earlier says Naz is greatest UK fighter
> 
> Hows he got 2000+ followers?


atsch



Chacal said:


> Right Hook Boxing has so many fans because they have hearns and leonard fucking retweeting them!


:-(


----------



## Twelvey

Bryn said:


> Looks pretty good from what I've seen. :yep


Hmm, I may have made some wrong choices in regards to my education and career then. How does one get in to glamour photography? Lurk in strip clubs with a cheap dslr for experience?


----------



## Bryn

12downfor10 said:


> Hmm, I may have made some wrong choices in regards to my education and career then. How does one get in to glamour photography? Lurk in strip clubs with a cheap dslr for experience?


I wouldn't know, mate, I've got a real job.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> I wouldn't know, mate, I've got a real job.


----------



## Twelvey

Bryn said:


> I wouldn't know, mate, I've got a real job.


Unfortunately I'm a student so I have no comeback to this witty quip at all :|

:wales


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Wallet

http://twitter.yfrog.com/48xeckkepctjzdkmguwbqgfkz

Scouse glass.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> http://twitter.yfrog.com/48xeckkepctjzdkmguwbqgfkz
> 
> Scouse glass.


Awesome. Same would happen in the pros. :smoke


----------



## 1st Contact

12downfor10 said:


> Hmm, I may have made some wrong choices in regards to my education and career then. How does one get in to glamour photography? Lurk in strip clubs with a cheap dslr for experience?


That is one way to do it :lol:

I didn't plan to go into it, it just sort of happened.... Photography was always a hobby of mine and I took some some pictures for a friend of mine for her portfolio which she loved and she told her friends and it sort of spiralled from there :conf


----------



## 1st Contact

:lol:


----------



## dftaylor

1st Contact said:


> That is one way to do it :lol:
> 
> I didn't plan to go into it, it just sort of happened.... Photography was always a hobby of mine and I took some some pictures for a friend of mine for her portfolio which she loved and she told her friends and it sort of spiralled from there :conf


And one thing you know about the future, men will always want to look at women's boobs. In general, what are the models like as people?


----------



## 1st Contact

dftaylor said:


> And one thing you know about the future, men will always want to look at women's boobs. In general, what are the models like as people?


Well it depends really some are really cool, and will have a laugh and joke and are up for whatever mad suggestion/idea I have for a shoot, (Like the girl in my Avy, who didn't even bat eyelid when I said I wanted to wrap her in Cling film :lol

Some are all business and focused only on doing the shoot and leaving.

Some are right Diva's and everything has to be perfect for them before they start, i.e; Studio/Location not too hot or cold, that they are aren't photographed from certain angles or in certain colours and other mad requests..

And then there are some who come along and act really slutty and want to do overly sexual poses, but those are usually models who are just starting out and have no idea how to be or pose correctly

It may sound like the dream job but it's like any job it has it good points and bad points:good


----------



## dftaylor

1st Contact said:


> Well it depends really some are really cool, and will have a laugh and joke and are up for whatever mad suggestion/idea I have for a shoot, (Like the girl in my Avy, who didn't even bat eyelid when I said I wanted to wrap her in Cling film :lol
> 
> Some are all business and focused only on doing the shoot and leaving.
> 
> Some are right Diva's and everything has to be perfect for them before they start, i.e; Studio/Location not too hot or cold, that they are aren't photographed from certain angles or in certain colours and other mad requests..
> 
> And then there are some who come along and act really slutty and want to do overly sexual poses, but those are usually models who are just starting out and have no idea how to be or pose correctly
> 
> It may sound like the dream job but it's like any job it has it good points and bad points:good


I totally get your last sentence - dealing with annoying people is annoying regardless of whether their breasts are on display. When you write about any topic you initially love, nothing can kill it like the constant thrum of a new article.

Still, breasts.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Nah though, dream job. How many of the girls have you fapped off to?


----------



## JFT96

Bryn said:


> Awesome. Same would happen in the pros. :smoke


What, Price winning on points? I think he'd stop him personally.

Why's there only one boxing forum on here now too?


----------



## Wallet

Chacal said:


> Nah though, dream job. How many of the girls have you fapped off to?


***.


----------



## 1st Contact

Chacal said:


> Nah though, dream job. How many of the girls have you fapped off to?


I can honestly say none, do you Fap off to your work??


----------



## ScouseLeader

Has @Flea Man been around recently?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

1st Contact said:


> I can honestly say none, do you Fap off to your work??


If my job was photographing naked women I would. As it is school isn't terrible sexy.


----------



## Jay

1st Contact said:


> Well it depends really some are really cool, and will have a laugh and joke and are up for whatever mad suggestion/idea I have for a shoot, (Like the girl in my Avy, who didn't even bat eyelid when I said I wanted to wrap her in Cling film :lol
> 
> Some are all business and focused only on doing the shoot and leaving.
> 
> Some are right Diva's and everything has to be perfect for them before they start, i.e; Studio/Location not too hot or cold, that they are aren't photographed from certain angles or in certain colours and other mad requests..
> 
> And then there are some who come along and act really slutty and want to do overly sexual poses, but those are usually models who are just starting out and have no idea how to be or pose correctly
> 
> It may sound like the dream job but it's like any job it has it good points and bad points:good


Sounds pretty interesting, do you do the retouching aspect yourself? Retouching (photoshop etc.) is one of my biggest passions/hobbies - but I've never really been that much into the 'taking' of photographs. I'm not really a 'creator', I'm the guy that can 'edit/manipulate' if that makes sense.

Do you have any experience of professional retouchers (portrait etc.) who _don't_ go into actual photography, just strictly retouching? I'd love to get more experience in it, but all the degree courses I've looked for only seem to do it as part of the entire package.

I did set up a website a few years ago called www.underthemouse.com which was basically a case of people sending in photo's and I'd edit, but it never really got off the ground, although I may still have the files for the website, I've kept the domain name though just in case.

Any suggestions/advice you may have would be *really* appreciated!


----------



## 1st Contact

Jay said:


> Sounds pretty interesting, do you do the retouching aspect yourself? Retouching (photoshop etc.) is one of my biggest passions/hobbies - but I've never really been that much into the 'taking' of photographs. I'm not really a 'creator', I'm the guy that can 'edit/manipulate' if that makes sense.
> 
> Do you have any experience of professional retouchers (portrait etc.) who _don't_ go into actual photography, just strictly retouching? I'd love to get more experience in it, but all the degree courses I've looked for only seem to do it as part of the entire package.
> 
> I did set up a website a few years ago called www.underthemouse.com which was basically a case of people sending in photo's and I'd edit, but it never really got off the ground, although I may still have the files for the website, I've kept the domain name though just in case.
> 
> Any suggestions/advice you may have would be *really* appreciated!


I do all my own retouching, I don't think I could trust anyone else not to ruin my work, I am self taught in both Photography and Photoshop

Though I do know that _The London Academy of Media Film and TV_ do stand alone Retouching courses but I'm not sure what level they go up to, 
Have you looked into a Digital Art Courses rather than a retouching course because they usually cover retouching in them and it will help you with the creation side of things

In the short term you can set up a profile as a retoucher on Model Mayhem or a similar site to showcase your work, who knows you may get a few jobs


----------



## Roe

We did have to play darts against the guy who's started seeing the girl I've liked for too long's team. And guess what they put the prick up against me first. He was a flukey cunt as well and hit bull and double top when going for treble 20. Then he started playing well and made me look even more of a twat when I could barely hit a 20. So I bottled it as usual and got hammered. Shit night :-(

'sup Choi?


----------



## Bryn

Chin up, Roe.


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> We did have to play darts against the guy who's started seeing the girl I've liked for too long's team. And guess what they put the prick up against me first. He was a flukey cunt as well and hit bull and double top when going for treble 20. Then he started playing well and made me look even more of a twat when I could barely hit a 20. So I bottled it as usual and got hammered. Shit night :-(
> 
> 'sup Choi?






 @nufc_jay


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Hey lads, got some news, turns out my penis works after all and I've gotten my Mrs pregnant. Got to be an EVT win in there somewhere for me, surely?


arty :happy

Another young Bryn in the world, this is wonderful news indeed. Many congratulations to both of you.

:hi:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Wow Roe, that sounds bad. He nicked your bird and now he showed you up at darts, the only way to salvage any pride is to nail bomb his house.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> arty :happy
> 
> Another young Bryn in the world, this is wonderful news indeed. Many congratulations to both of you.
> 
> :hi:


:good Cheers.


----------



## Bryn

Off to the mighty city of London tomorrow - how close is Mickey's to Liverpool St Station?


----------



## nufc_jay

Don't bring me into your shitty, nothing, thread


----------



## Twelvey

Unknown Poster said:


> Wow Roe, that sounds bad. He nicked your bird and now he showed you up at darts, the only way to salvage any pride is to nail bomb his house.


Or break into their house and shoot the pair of them and meet a kindly black man in jail who teaches @Roe the value of patience and becomes his most steadfast friend ala Shawshank :conf


----------



## Holmes

@Bryn,

Congrats Bryn-lar, I hope the pregnancy is a good one for Mrs Bryn and hope the child comes out with no hiccups and all is well. Again, congrats mate.

@1st Contact,

Straight up genuien question here. A fella at work is mad keen on the idea of making a porno. He wants a 'star' and intends some kind of 'fit girl next door' kind of amatuer porno, he plans to film it and flog it. Me and a few others said he'd have no chance making any money but he's up for it never the less. I dunno if you have any experience in this or know of any birds who you could recommend the service of? Mad post like but he doesn't shut the fuck up about it and you can tell he wanks over the thought of it all.

I personally couldn't 'perform' in front of a camera and fuck knows how blokes do. I wouldn't mind being camera man and having a cheeky nosh before hand though :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Cheers Nip'. :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

12downfor10 said:


> Or break into their house and shoot the pair of them and meet a kindly black man in jail who teaches @Roe the value of patience and becomes his most steadfast friend ala Shawshank :conf


:lol: It's a real shame that if it does play out that way, Roe won't be able to tell us all about it as he'll be off restoring a boat somewhere.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Off to the mighty city of London tomorrow - how close is Mickey's to Liverpool St Station?


Pretty easy to reach. Hop on the Hammersmith and City line westbound from Liverpool Street and get off at Paddington and you're pretty much there. :good

Congrats on Bryn Jr!


----------



## Jay

1st Contact said:


> @Jay I forgot to say in my post before, There are loads of books available on the subject of retouching
> Amazon has quite a few of of them available in both Paper and digital form Link
> 
> And if you can acquire this dvd (trailer below) you will probably learn more from it than any one Retouching Course :yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.karltaylorphotography.com/learn-photoshop-skin-retouching.htm
> 
> I hope this and the info I provided before helps you :good


Cool thanks, I've done quite a bit - hobby wise, and also gone through quite a few similar things to what you've just linked (I'm looking for the download now) from Lynda.com (if you've never heard of it, check it out - lots of useful training sequences on there).

I'm more thinking I just want something with the actual paper qualifications so I have something to take if I apply for a job etc. As otherwise all I have to say on it is it's a hobby and I've done a bit casually for friends/family.


----------



## 1st Contact

Jay said:


> Cool thanks, I've done quite a bit - hobby wise, and also gone through quite a few similar things to what you've just linked (I'm looking for the download now) from Lynda.com (if you've never heard of it, check it out - lots of useful training sequences on there).
> 
> I'm more thinking I just want something with the actual paper qualifications so I have something to take if I apply for a job etc. As otherwise all I have to say on it is it's a hobby and I've done a bit casually for friends/family.





1st Contact said:


> I do all my own retouching, I don't think I could trust anyone else not to ruin my work, I am self taught in both Photography and Photoshop
> 
> Though I do know that *The London Academy of Media Film and TV* do stand alone Retouching courses but I'm not sure what level they go up to,
> Have you looked into a Digital Art Course rather than a retouching course because they usually cover retouching in them and it will help you with the creation side of things
> 
> In the short term you can set up a profile as a retoucher on Model Mayhem or a similar site to showcase your work, who knows you may get a few jobs


 @Jay :good


----------



## Wallet

Brother of Breidis, Daulis Prescott has landed a shot at Nicholas Walters for the Vacant WBA featherweight belt apparently.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> Brother of Breidis, Daulis Prescott has landed a shot at Nicholas Walters for the Vacant WBA featherweight belt apparently.


Interesting. Although I fully expect, should he win, that Khan will offer him silly money to jump up four weight divisions and become a Khan opponent, so that Khan can tell himself that he has got 'revenge', while at the same time keeping up his preferred habit of fighting little guys. Unless, that is, Daulis has ever actually ever looked like knocking any featherweights down.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## Roe

Evening all :hi:

Went to a circus last night. Was pretty good actually


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Evening all :hi:
> 
> Went to a circus last night. Was pretty good actually


You better have taken a bird or an underage family member.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> You better have taken a bird or an underage family member.


I went with 2 birds and one of their underage family members if that counts..


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> I went with 2 birds and one of their underage family members if that counts..


Sounds like a front for a paedo ring.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Sounds like a front for a paedo ring.


Especially seeing as the boy was sat on my lap for a lot of the show.. :frog:

But it was alright anyway.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Sounds like a front for a paedo ring.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Where is everyone?





Hello?







Choi's?


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

I have been quite as I have been working away this week


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## Roe

Evening all. This England game is wank


----------



## Noonaldinho

Aye, I had £5 on Cahill first for a bit of interest


----------



## Noonaldinho

I think it will finish 7-0, after 60 mins they'll tire. Their CM did a 14 hour shift at Tesco yesterday


----------



## Noonaldinho

:yikes Doppleganger


----------



## Twelvey

Noonaldinho said:


> :yikes Doppleganger


That is big aud. I'm sure of it


----------



## Roe

:rofl Thats definitely Audley.

The girl I like that I was talking about the other day that started talking to some other guy.. well she told me earlier that she's stopped chatting to him and is kind of making it feel like I have a chance again. Problem is she's going on holiday to Blackpool tomorrow for a week :-(

Fuck sake


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> :rofl Thats definitely Audley.
> 
> The girl I like that I was talking about the other day that started talking to some other guy.. well she told me earlier that she's stopped chatting to him and is kind of making it feel like I have a chance again. Problem is she's going on holiday to Blackpool tomorrow for a week :-(
> 
> Fuck sake


A week in Blackpool :yikes

You want to hope @brown bomber doesnt get sniff of her :lol:

What the latest on the NoMas Situation?!


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> A week in Blackpool :yikes
> 
> You want to hope @brown bomber doesnt get sniff of her :lol:
> 
> What the latest on the NoMas Situation?!


Ha Jeff can have her :lol:

I'm still out so on my phone mate.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Just left the house for the first time today, and I can confirm it may well be the last time until March. Fuck it's cold. This hibernation lark sounds quite a good idea, plus it's a good excuse for my slightly rotund figure...


----------



## Boxed Ears

What's up with this Pig guy?


----------



## JFT96

Boxed Ears said:


> What's up with this Pig guy?


Yeah, what did he do? I saw him post a thread on ESB before I went to bed and then wake up today with people saying it was me!


----------



## Bryn

CHB does not condone swine based aliases, apparently.


----------



## Vano-irons

Afternoon lads.

Todays betting consists of:

Price - Harrison under 6
Dale Miles outright
Nonito Doniare outright
Brandon Rios on PTS.

36/1 on SkyBet. 15 gets 495


----------



## Wallet

The address for the WBC website has changed from WBCBOXING.com to SulJos.com :lol:

@Boxed Ears


----------



## Boxed Ears

Wallet said:


> The address for the WBC website has changed from WBCBOXING.com to SulJos.com :lol:
> 
> @Boxed Ears


----------



## Bacon and Egg Bap..

JFT96 said:


> Yeah, what did he do? I saw him post a thread on ESB before I went to bed and then wake up today with people saying it was me!


No, JFt96 was NOT PIGG Wilson I wish to lay to rest this cruel and unfounded canard with some urgency ... for PIGG's sake if not his.

PIGG will go down in the annals of Boxing Forum history by achieving the most remarkable and audacious prank of all time, in a space of a mere 24 hours the PIGG registered, posted and was duly BANNED by three forums (Boxrec/CHB/ESB)

Incredible I think you will agree? How was this remarkable feat achieved?

In an idle moment at work the PIGG registers with venerable and somewhat creaky looking veteran Boxrec, near 50 posts in a single afternoon, all punctuated with the PIGG signature and PIGG Gif, he was banned. BUT what was this outrage the ban was only for one day (for the supposed crime of 'Many pointless posts') most chagrined the PIGG waited till his temporary ban was over, promptly logged on again when able, sent PM's to all the MOD'S and posted a fiery screed denouncing the forum and it's 'moderation' policy, within hours he was banned with the pithy comment; 'Goodbye to bad rubbish' Inspired by this he created a PIGG Wilson profile on the once promising, but now ailing CHB. The same Modus Operandi as Boxrec, many posts, the PIGG signature and Gif and for good measure a 'PIGG Wilson Top Tunes' thread that featured an eclectic mix of of PIGG favourite tunes. To make things more interesting a rather dim and somewhat pathetic character called NUFC engaged in some badinage with the PIGG but was soon cut down to size. Once again the PIGG was banned, hurrah the cry goes up, the so called Moderators of this organ take great delight in spotting alts, permitting one to go through the registration process then banning before one makes a post, to make a mockery of this misplaced arrogance the PIGG utilised a fake email and a proxy and in quick succession manged to create both the CARDEW and WATTIS alts and twice posted 'PIGG Wilson GONE But NOT Forgotten' threads (Cardew banned, Wattis in the Gulag) Late last night he invaded the bastions of dear old ESB, however rather then the abuse,rancour and spleen he encountered elsewhere the PIGG was received with some glee by the ESB faithful and urged on in his efforts (given the mass defection to CHB this year ESB is now short of both real and self styled characters so the PIGG was no doubt a shot in the arm to a very tired forum) Almost 70 posts in less than an hour, at one point I was the last post on virtually every thread on the Brit Forum until the plug was (thankfully) pulled.

This feat will never be surpassed.

Was it 'trolling' I don't know? Many years ago when the PIGG's 'work' was more sophisticated, MUCH better financed and reached a global audience he and his cohorts were labelled as 'anarcho pop pranksters' and (one I he never understood but enjoyed immensely) 'Art Terrorist' working in a less glamorous area of the arts, bored with too much time on his hands the PIGG amuses himself with kicking over the statues in his own unique fashion. The Boxing fraternity should not feel victimised however (though PIGG does favour this avenue due to the 'types' he encounters within) his net is spread far an wide and many fora covering many subjects (The Church of Scientology and the New Kadampa Tradition are old adversaries) all feel the wrath of the PIGG.

My sympathies to JFT96 for any distress caused, and my contempt for the party who foolishly claimed he was PIGG.

Any PIGG fans can find me on Facebook, till the next time, till the next guise, goodbye.


----------



## Wallet

Lemieux back to what he does best...


----------



## Boxed Ears

Hello to you, Mr. Bowen. Your dreams can come true if you are interest in business opportunity from field of scruffing. I am executor of will of prince of Tongo and you may be sirprize to hear of this but yes you have been elect on your own reputation to be first to beneficiary of this opportunity. We will make large transaction to Swiss and you can give us only 1000 for transaction fee to partake in 318000 money symbols. What are your accounts numbers, please? Do not tarry. This will not last long. Others have been chosen to fill in your absence.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Wallet said:


> Lemieux back to what he does best...


Knocking out tomato cans?


----------



## Wallet

ScouseLeader said:


> Knocking out tomato cans?


Yes. :yep


----------



## Bryn

:deal


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Bryn




----------



## Roe




----------



## Bryn

I like that @Roe , recommend any more of thier songs?


----------



## Roe

I recommend everything by Brand New.


----------



## Bryn

Well, that narrows it down slightly...


----------



## Roe

Ok..


----------



## Indigo Pab

WADUP CHOI?


----------



## Bryn

@Roe


----------



## Roe

Pabby said:


> WADUP CHOI?


Good mate.

What are you thoughts on Donaire/Nishioka?


----------



## Bryn

Apparently it's cool that some random dudes were rubbing ice cubes on Mrs West's nipples tonight. I thought it was a bit out of order, but apparently it was all 'a bit of a laugh'. Guess I was wrong after all.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Apparently it's cool that some random dudes were rubbing ice cubes on Mrs West's nipples tonight. I thought it was a bit out of order, but apparently it was all 'a bit of a laugh'. Guess I was wrong after all.


:think


----------



## Indigo Pab

Roe said:


> Good mate.
> 
> What are you thoughts on Donaire/Nishioka?


Hope all is well mah'dude.

Man, I dont even know really, I've always thiought(and still do) that Donaire will win like but I don't really know what the shit is going on in boxing anymore for the most part. Feels like I'm seeing less and less by the week. I heard that Donaire said he was going to go back to his old way of fighting and not just look for the KO anymore doe, in which case I have a lot more confidencde in him.

EDIT: A lot of grammar errors here, can't be arsed to fix but I'm acknowledging.


----------



## Bryn

Nah, @Roe. It's cool. She's known them for years apparently. It's a scientifically proven principle that the longer you've known someone the less likely they are to sexually assault you.


----------



## Roe

Pabby said:


> Hope all is well mah'dude.
> 
> Man, I dont even know really, I've always thiought(and still do) that Donaire will win like but I don't really know what the shit is going on in boxing anymore for the most part. Feels like I'm seeing less and less by the week. I heard that Donaire said he was going to go back to his old way of fighting and not just look for the KO anymore doe, in which case I have a lot more confidencde in him.
> 
> EDIT: A lot of grammar errors here, can't be arsed to fix but I'm acknowledging.


Fair shout. Yeah I think Donaire ought to win as well but could be close.



Bryn said:


> Nah, @Roe. It's cool. She's known them for years apparently. It's a scientifically proven principle that the longer you've known someone the less likely they are to sexually assault you.


:lol:

One of the things trending right now on twitter is: #InsultSomeoneLikeTysonFury :rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: 

I'm looking forward to the new bond film!


----------



## Wallet

Back in October 2011...



Run Conn said:


> So, what was Jimmy Saville's "dark secret"?





Flea Man said:


> Nonce.





Run Conn said:


> Various rumours of necrophila floating around today. Not from normal sources either.





Run Conn said:


> The interesting thing is that he, Jimmy "The Body Fucker" Saville, had friends in some very high places and very few of them have come out to say how sad they are.
> 
> It's going to be interesting but theres definitly something that is going to come out.





Flea Man said:


> WTF?!? Sources please!
> 
> He was at that Jersey home that loads of kids were abused at, but denied it even though there are pictures of him there and survivors said he was a frequent visitor.





Run Conn said:


> One of my best friends works for The Times and can normally tell me stuff before it becomes widespread knowledge.
> 
> If you do a Google search on Jimmy Saville and Necrophilia people have thought this for a while, it seems, (though it's the first I have heard of it) with two public cases of alluding to it including in an Ian Rankin novel.





53 and counting said:


> There have been two significant allusions made by high-profile media figures
> 
> First of all, about ten years ago, Skinner and Baddiel were joking about necrophilia and Skinner finished off with a Savile impression
> 
> And in Irvine Welsh's short story, Lorraine Goes To Washington, there is depicted a local, eccentric, loner celebrity, well known for charitable deeds, who is also into coffin crawling. Welsh says it was inspired by a real media figure
> 
> Again, not proof of anything, but it's interesting that these allusions were never objected to.
> 
> Taken from another forum.





Run Conn said:


> Other rumours suggest that he was part of a significant paedophile ring. He was, by all accounts, very good friends with Johnathon King.


Today...










The Choi a year ahead of the game. :deal


----------



## Bryn

Took me all day to download the HBO broadcast of last night. Enjoyed both the Rios and Donaire fights.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Took me all day to download the HBO broadcast of last night. Enjoyed both the Rios and Donaire fights.


You still on dial up in the valleys?


----------



## 1st Contact

:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Took me all day to download the HBO broadcast of last night. Enjoyed both the Rios and Donaire fights.


I just download everything from Sweetboxing's youtube/dailymotion uploads and put it on the Xbox.

Quality is decent enough.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> You still on dial up in the valleys?


Nope.



Wallet said:


> I just download everything from Sweetboxing's youtube/dailymotion uploads and put it on the Xbox.
> 
> Quality is decent enough.


I was using TC and WBVA, the uploader was the only seeder for like 10 hours. :-(


----------



## Bryn

Ordered a Galaxy S3 yesterday, should be with me tomorrow. Free handset, 300 mins, Unl. Texts and 250MB data for £21 p/m.

What a bargain.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Ordered a Galaxy S3 yesterday, should be with me tomorrow. Free handset, 300 mins, Unl. Texts and 250MB data for £21 p/m.
> 
> What a bargain.


Beast of a phone, too. If my contract was up I'd snap that up, what a bargain.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Beast of a phone, too. If my contract was up I'd snap that up, what a bargain.


My contract ended on Friday, I was going to get the same deal a week or so ago for £26. Saved myself a fiver a month.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> My contract ended on Friday, I was going to get the same deal a week or so ago for £26. Saved myself a fiver a month.


Superb timing in that case.

I can't understand all the people so loyal to Apple products. Such overpriced kit which is now more of a fashion accessory than anything else. Winds me up when you have phones like the S3 which are superior in pretty much every aspect.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wickio said:


> Superb timing in that case.
> 
> I can't understand all the people so loyal to Apple products. Such overpriced kit which is now more of a fashion accessory than anything else. Winds me up when you have phones like the S3 which are superior in pretty much every aspect.


Personally speaking, the iPhone just gives me all I need, I just use it for calls, text, email and browsing, and as I often use an iPad for working on the move it's very helpful to have those two and the laptop all able to talk to one another so easily. If other 'phones are 'better' then it is simply that they are not better in an area or to an extent that I need. Plus it makes keeping the iPod topped up easier. It's not that I think that all the iStuff is necessarily better, more that it works well for me so why mess with it?


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Superb timing in that case.
> 
> I can't understand all the people so loyal to Apple products. Such overpriced kit which is now more of a fashion accessory than anything else. Winds me up when you have phones like the S3 which are superior in pretty much every aspect.


The thing about Apple products is I don't even think it works as a fashion accessory, every time I see someone with an iPad or iPhone I'm thinking 'berk.' Apple try so hard to be 'hip' that they end up being anti-cool. Anyways, since when did technology become cool? It's geeky as fuck, lets keep it that way.

Also, who does your average person buy a top end phone? This bird from work has an iPhone 5 and she literally cannot even download an app. She can barely text and make phone calls, why does she need a high-end mobile? I'm pretty sure she's not got an Alienware laptop at home, she's got an average Acer or something like that, so why the need for a top spec mobile?


----------



## Wickio

SimonTemplar said:


> Personally speaking, the iPhone just gives me all I need, I just use it for calls, text, email and browsing, and as I often use an iPad for working on the move it's very helpful to have those two and the laptop all able to talk to one another so easily. If other 'phones are 'better' then it is simply that they are not better in an area or to an extent that I need. Plus it makes keeping the iPod topped up easier. It's not that I think that all the iStuff is necessarily better, more that it works well for me so why mess with it?


I appreciate that, but I mean more for the young scrotes who just need to have the new iPhone, despite not even knowing what is different about it. Like even people in my office were getting excited about the iPhone 5, and all they could tell me about it was that it had a slightly bigger screen. I like Apple products, don't get me wrong, I use my iPad daily, but the hype surrounding their launches is ridiculous.

If someone gives me a valid reason, like you have, then I am absolutely fine with it. It's just the knobs willing to pay so much more because it is the commonly accepted thing.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> The thing about Apple products is I don't even think it works as a fashion accessory, every time I see someone with an iPad or iPhone I'm thinking 'berk.' Apple try so hard to be 'hip' that they end up being anti-cool. Anyways, since when did technology become cool? It's geeky as fuck, lets keep it that way.
> 
> Also, who does your average person buy a top end phone? This bird from work has an iPhone 5 and she literally cannot even download an app. She can barely text and make phone calls, why does she need a high-end mobile? I'm pretty sure she's not got an Alienware laptop at home, she's got an average Acer or something like that, so why the need for a top spec mobile?


Likewise for my missus, she got the iPhone 4S when it first came out, and the most intensive thing she uses it for is WhatsApp and emails. Hardly pushing the boundaries of its processing power!


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Ordered a Galaxy S3 yesterday, should be with me tomorrow. Free handset, 300 mins, Unl. Texts and 250MB data for £21 p/m.
> 
> What a bargain.


I bought one on Ebay last week absolutely love it

As for Apple


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> I bought one on Ebay last week absolutely love it
> 
> As for Apple


:lol: Amazing...clearly hugely biased though.

@SimonTemplar


----------



## Bryn




----------



## SimonTemplar

Wickio said:


> I appreciate that, but I mean more for the young scrotes who just need to have the new iPhone, despite not even knowing what is different about it. Like even people in my office were getting excited about the iPhone 5, and all they could tell me about it was that it had a slightly bigger screen. I like Apple products, don't get me wrong, I use my iPad daily, but the hype surrounding their launches is ridiculous.
> 
> If someone gives me a valid reason, like you have, then I am absolutely fine with it. It's just the knobs willing to pay so much more because it is the commonly accepted thing.


Fair enough, and I agree with you. I haven't bothered with the iPhone 5, as my 4 does all I need it to. And I'm with you on the hype.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :lol: Amazing...clearly hugely biased though.
> 
> @SimonTemplar


:lol:


----------



## Lilo

Anyone seen Tyson Fury's latest on twitter?

"@DavidPrice1 I'm gonna smash your face in you shithouse scouse prick. I look in your eyes and I c fear. Ill take ur sole and give it to the devil"

Lunatic


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Anyone seen Tyson Fury's latest on twitter?
> 
> "@DavidPrice1 I'm gonna smash your face in you shithouse scouse prick. I look in your eyes and I c fear. Ill take ur sole and give it to the devil"
> 
> Lunatic


He really is a maniac. I love him.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> :lol: Amazing...clearly hugely biased though.
> 
> @SimonTemplar


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


>


Do you use a Mac for your editing?


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> Do you use a Mac for your editing?


Nah I use a... Hp Pavilion DV6, win7, i5 Processor, 8gig Ram, 750gig HDD and a Radeon Graphics Chip, won't use a Mac ever again


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Nah I use a... Hp Pavilion DV6, win7, i5 Processor, 8gig Ram, 750gig HDD and a Radeon Graphics Chip, won't use a Mac ever again


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


>


:lol: Just like Apple...... all Balls


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


>


That is slightly uncanny, though, I'll give you that.


----------



## Roe




----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Bryn

Just posting this from my new S3. God, I love this phone. :jjj


----------



## biglads

Bryn said:


> Just posting this from my new S3. God, I love this phone. :jjj


Android supremacy :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Just posting this from my new S3. God, I love this phone. :jjj


Who did you get that deal with Byron?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Just posting this from my new S3. God, I love this phone. :jjj


A mate has one and says its briliant on Wifi but apps are really slow on 3g :think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> A mate has one and says its briliant on Wifi but apps are really slow on 3g :think


If his 3G is slow then that would suggest a network issue, rather than one with the phone. It's been super fast for the hour I've played with it.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> If his 3G is slow then that would suggest a network issue, rather than one with the phone. It's been super fast for the hour I've played with it.


What network is your deal with?? how many mins etc? I'm tempted as I have heard alot of good things :good


----------



## Roe

What the fuck with this England game??

Poland can fuck off. Disgraceful.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I just went to stick it on, shocking that they didn't close the roof earlier, hope they play it tonight, i'm bored as shit.

My legs are so sore, I done an 9/10 mile walk yesterday and woke up this morning and can barely walk. I've done the exact same walk before and never felt anywhere near this bad.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Just posting this from my new S3. God, I love this phone. :jjj


 S3 owners of the Choi unite :jjj


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> S3 owners of the Choi unite :jjj


An S3 circle jerk.



Noonaldinho said:


> What network is your deal with?? how many mins etc? I'm tempted as I have heard alot of good things :good


It's T-Mobile, who I've never used before, but I think they use the same network as Orange now, so it should be OK.

I get 250 mins, Unlimited texts, and 250MB data, which is a roundabout what I generally use. Free handset at £21 pm and £30 automatic cash back through Quidco.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> An S3 circle jerk.
> 
> It's T-Mobile, who I've never used before, but I think they use the same network as Orange now, so it should be OK.
> 
> I get 250 mins, Unlimited texts, and 250MB data, which is a roundabout what I generally use. Free handset at £21 pm and £30 automatic cash back through Quidco.


Did you get to keep your old number?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Did you get to keep your old number?


I had the opportunity to. It's ruled by Ofcom that you should be able to keep your old number when moving networks, it's actually more difficult to move it within the same network.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I had the opportunity to. It's ruled by Ofcom that you should be able to keep your old number when moving networks, it's actually more difficult to move it within the same network.


Thats why I'm asking just spent 40 mins to Orange who cant match an internet offer based on their own network , 600mins unlimited text 500mb data for £27 pm and some seinheisser headphones.

If I sign up through this website lose my number which is important for work .


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats why I'm asking just spent 40 mins to Orange who cant match an internet offer based on their own network , 600mins unlimited text 500mb data for £27 pm and some seinheisser headphones.
> 
> If I sign up through this website lose my number which is important for work .


Why will you lose your number, is the new phone on Orange too?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Why will you lose your number, is the new phone on Orange too?


Yeah, They can only offer same deal with out headphones for £37 pm !


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah, They can only offer same deal with out headphones for £37 pm !


I had a similar thing going direct with Orange, ended up going with buymobilephones.com... they have really shite reviews when it comes to paying cash back, but I didn't do any of that and had my phone the next day. No problems.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I had a similar thing going direct with Orange, ended up going with buymobilephones.com... they have really shite reviews when it comes to paying cash back, but I didn't do any of that and had my phone the next day. No problems.


Tmobile keep coming up with similar deals , I will have a better look into this tomorrow,


----------



## Bryn

I had a weird dream lastnight, featuring none other than our very own @Wallet Inspector (I miss the Inspector bit, bring it back.)

He was running a family owned disability shop in Blackwood, selling all sorts of mobility scooters and the like. He was the manager of this shop. I can't remember much of what happened past the two of us just chilling out in this shop and @Wallet taking complaints from some unhappy OAP's. Really weird.

Also, Wallet had the head of Bouma but was wearing an Arkwright-style shop-keepers coat. It was proper weird.










Guess that makes me Granville. :conf


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I had a weird dream lastnight, featuring none other than our very own @Wallet Inspector (I miss the Inspector bit, bring it back.)
> 
> He was running a family owned disability shop in Blackwood, selling all sorts of mobility scooters and the like. He was the manager of this shop. I can't remember much of what happened past the two of us just chilling out in this shop and @Wallet taking complaints from some unhappy OAP's. Really weird.
> 
> Also, Wallet had the head of Bouma but was wearing an Arkwright-style shop-keepers coat. It was proper weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that makes me Granville. :conf


That's the sort of dream had by people who need to travel more.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> That's the sort of dream had by people who need to travel more.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Bryn

Bastard.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I was thinking the same.


Self-awareness is one qualilfier for greatness, Bryn.



Bryn said:


> Bastard.


I apologize, unreservedly.


----------



## Bryn

Apology accepted.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Apology accepted.


Do you think this means that you might have a subconscious thing for Lynda Baron?


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Do you think this means that you might have a subconscious thing for Lynda Baron?


There's nothing subconscious about it.

FYI - First scan on the 8th November, wish me luck.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> There's nothing subconscious about it.
> 
> FYI - First scan on the 8th November, wish me luck.


You're an animal, Bryn. I have seen 'Come Outside' on CBeebies with the kids, she plays 'Auntie Mabel' and I defy any man to entertain those sort of thoughts having see that.

Excellent news on the scan, exciting times, I see a grainy photo in your future!! Hearing the heartbeat for the first time is about my favourite thing in life.

Our 20 week scan is tomorrow, which marks our over halfway point, as Mrs T will have the baby at 39 weeks. Exciting times all round!


----------



## nufc_jay

Terrible thread :-(


----------



## SimonTemplar

nufc_jay said:


> Terrible thread :-(


In which case your posts should be right at home.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> You're an animal, Bryn. I have seen 'Come Outside' on CBeebies with the kids, she plays 'Auntie Mabel' and I defy any man to entertain those sort of thoughts having see that.
> 
> Excellent news on the scan, exciting times, I see a grainy photo in your future!! Hearing the heartbeat for the first time is about my favourite thing in life.
> 
> Our 20 week scan is tomorrow, which marks our over halfway point, as Mrs T will have the baby at 39 weeks. Exciting times all round!


Good luck! Let me know how you get on.


----------



## nufc_jay

SimonTemplar said:


> In which case your posts should be right at home.


Bit mean


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Good luck! Let me know how you get on.


Thank you, will do.



nufc_jay said:


> Bit mean


:lol: from the at-least-equally-mean tone of some of your contributions over the months I think you will survive.


----------



## nufc_jay

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: from the at-least-equally-mean tone of some of your contributions over the months I think you will survive.


Nope, I'm off for a cry. Hope you're satisfied.


----------



## SimonTemplar

nufc_jay said:


> Nope, I'm off for a cry. Hope you're satisfied.


:lol: I'm sure you will return refreshed and as acerbic as ever!


----------



## Bryn

Simon, where is my Xbox friend request? :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I had a weird dream lastnight, featuring none other than our very own @Wallet Inspector (I miss the Inspector bit, bring it back.)
> 
> He was running a family owned disability shop in Blackwood, selling all sorts of mobility scooters and the like. He was the manager of this shop. I can't remember much of what happened past the two of us just chilling out in this shop and @Wallet taking complaints from some unhappy OAP's. Really weird.
> 
> Also, Wallet had the head of Bouma but was wearing an Arkwright-style shop-keepers coat. It was proper weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that makes me Granville. :conf


Wtf... :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Scared? :hey


----------



## nufc_jay

You got an Xbox?

Fucking ******


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> You got an Xbox?
> 
> Fucking ******


What's wrong with that, Nuff?

@Meast


----------



## nufc_jay

lots
@Jay


----------



## Bryn

no


----------



## Jay

PS3>Xbox.


----------



## Roe

Super Nintendo > anything else.


----------



## Lilo

C64. Done.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Simon, where is my Xbox friend request? :-(


Sorry Bryn, life has overtaken me somewhat recently, work has been busy yada yada yada - but don't take it personally, I have not set up the online bit of my account, yet, I know I need to buy the code or something from Amazon, so at least I am neglecting everyone equally. Mrs T is not travelling to London for work as much, given the pregnancy, so I don't have the long evenings alone required to get my head around it. Sorry, I know that that is a lame excuse, and can only offer to attempt to do better.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Lilo said:


> C64. Done.


I used to love Elite on that. Mind you, that was a quarter of a century ago, back when ships etc being transparent didn't seem to bother anyone.


----------



## nufc_jay

faggits


----------



## 1st Contact

Lilo said:


> C64. Done.


ZX Spectrum Sinclair +3 >>>> Everything else


----------



## 1st Contact

@Bryn I recommend you get a shock proof case for your S3, as they aren't much fun after they are dropped










You can get them on Ebay Pretty cheaply along with Styluses


----------



## Bryn

God, they look awful. Thanks for the thought though!


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> God, they look awful. Thanks for the thought though!


:sad2 I bought one yesterday got it this morning, it doesn't look too bad once its on the phone ops

Anyway that is just one style of case they have loads on ebay and for £2.50 you can't really complain :lol:


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> :sad2 I bought one yesterday got it this morning, it doesn't look too bad once its on the phone ops
> 
> Anyway that is just one style of case they have loads on ebay and for £2.50 you can't really complain :lol:


I'll have a look now, dude. :good


----------



## Bryn

Just bought an all-black one with a screen protector. Everyone keeps telling me to get one, so thought I better had. Last thing I want is a useless phone that could've been saved with a £3 case.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Just bought an all-black one with a screen protector. Everyone keeps telling me to get one, so thought I better had. Last thing I want is a useless phone that could've been saved with a £3 case.


:good Best thing to do mate


----------



## Roe

Afternoon Choi :hi:

I'm looking forward to the next week. Playing poker tonight, got a phone interview tomorrow morning for a job I could really do with getting, Friday night I'm going out for the first time in months, Saturday afternoon got a big poker game, Sunday I'm gonna ask the bitch I've wanted for nearly 2 years out one last time, Monday I'm in the singles final 8 of our darts league. Decided I'm gonna win at all of this :deal He who dares, wins.

Oh and looking forward to this England/Poland game this afternoon. Hopefully we smash them cunts.


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/10/17/german-man-dive-frozen-pool_n_1973930.html

:rofl


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/10/17/german-man-dive-frozen-pool_n_1973930.html
> 
> :rofl


:rofl What the fuck?!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> :rofl What the fuck?!


Gotta hurt!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

That's brilliant, must have killed though.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Roe said:


> Afternoon Choi :hi:
> 
> I'm looking forward to the next week. Playing poker tonight, got a phone interview tomorrow morning for a job I could really do with getting, Friday night I'm going out for the first time in months, Saturday afternoon got a big poker game, Sunday I'm gonna ask the bitch I've wanted for nearly 2 years out one last time, Monday I'm in the singles final 8 of our darts league. Decided I'm gonna win at all of this :deal He who dares, wins.
> 
> Oh and looking forward to this England/Poland game this afternoon. Hopefully we smash them cunts.


:hi: Morning,

Good luck with the interview!! What's the job?


----------



## Roe

It's just for some IT job. My start to that plan hasn't gone well though, England were shite and I played the worst game of poker ever last night. Made so many mistakes and I wasn't even drinking :-(


----------



## SimonTemplar

Roe said:


> It's just for some IT job. My start to that plan hasn't gone well though, England were shite and I played the worst game of poker ever last night. Made so many mistakes and I wasn't even drinking :-(


A spiral is much rarer than a blip. England played under odd circumstances - sure they didn't adapt well, but the pitch was pretty crappy before the rain delay, so there is a reason for that. Poker? It's a game of skill but with sufficient chance that there are always variables, good players can pick up losses. So it's unlikely that those two are setting a tone, which means that the interview is an opportunity to rise from the ashes of those two backward steps. No plan is perfect, but few plans have absolutely no merit. So really, it is obvious that this means that the interview is going to go well.


----------



## Roe

SimonTemplar said:


> A spiral is much rarer than a blip. England played under odd circumstances - sure they didn't adapt well, but the pitch was pretty crappy before the rain delay, so there is a reason for that. Poker? It's a game of skill but with sufficient chance that there are always variables, good players can pick up losses. So it's unlikely that those two are setting a tone, which means that the interview is an opportunity to rise from the ashes of those two backward steps. No plan is perfect, but few plans have absolutely no merit. So really, it is obvious that this means that the interview is going to go well.


:lol: Genius.

Well here's hoping anyway :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

Roe said:


> :lol: Genius.
> 
> Well here's hoping anyway :good


:lol: Just calling it how I see it! May the Choi be with you.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/10/17/german-man-dive-frozen-pool_n_1973930.html
> 
> :rofl


:lol: Ouch.


----------



## Wickio

@Bryn

"He said the guy killed 16 Czechoslovakians, and he was an interior decorator."

:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> @Bryn
> 
> "He said the guy killed 16 Czechoslovakians, and he was an interior decorator."
> 
> :rofl


:lol:

Chris: *Pauses, looks bemused* "His house looked like shit."


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> :lol:
> 
> Chris: *Pauses, looks bemused* "His house looked like shit."


:rofl

Brilliant episode, my favourite of the entire show so far. Absolutely loving it.


----------



## Roe

Just done interview. It wasn't too bad actually, well I think it went alright anyway. Hopefully got a proper final interview next week now :good


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> Just done interview. It wasn't too bad actually, well I think it went alright anyway. Hopefully got a proper final interview next week now :good


Nice one. What's that for mate?


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> :rofl
> 
> Brilliant episode, my favourite of the entire show so far. Absolutely loving it.


It's my favourite too. Never to be surpassed.



Roe said:


> Just done interview. It wasn't too bad actually, well I think it went alright anyway. Hopefully got a proper final interview next week now :good


Hope all goes well for you mate.


----------



## Roe

Wickio said:


> Nice one. What's that for mate?


Just some IT analyst job.

Cheers guys :good


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> Just some IT analyst job.
> 
> Cheers guys :good


That used to be my job title at my old place. :good

Good luck, pal!


----------



## Wickio

Looking at starting The Wire when I've finished The Sopranos. Anyone here a fan?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wickio said:


> Looking at starting The Wire when I've finished The Sopranos. Anyone here a fan?


I think there are quite a few fans of it on the Choi, I have'nt personally seen it, I have just started Homeland


----------



## Lilo

Wickio said:


> Looking at starting The Wire when I've finished The Sopranos. Anyone here a fan?


Me and the GF are going through the Wire too. Starting season 2 tonight, wanting to watch all of the wire and hopefully by then all the programs we want to watch will be finished then can watch it in quick succession. Season 1 was pretty good, not absolutely amazing but pretty good. Apparently it gets better though so its all good. After the Wire I shall mainly be watching:

Boardwalk Empire
Homeland
Dexter
Walking Dead
Fresh Meat
and Modern Family. Absolutely unreal telly :ibutt


----------



## Havik

Wickio said:


> Looking at starting The Wire when I've finished The Sopranos. Anyone here a fan?


The Wire is brilliant, best series I've ever seen. It does require your full attention, though. 
I found the last season under par, but the first four seasons are incredible.


----------



## EnglishWay

Wickio said:


> Looking at starting The Wire when I've finished The Sopranos. Anyone here a fan?


The Wire is class.


----------



## EnglishWay

What are the good youtube boxing channels for the latest fights??

any help out there for me.


----------



## 084

Wickio said:


> Looking at starting The Wire when I've finished The Sopranos. Anyone here a fan?


Homeland, strikeback and OZ, defo watch OZ, best series i seen including the Wire



EnglishWay said:


> What are the good youtube boxing channels for the latest fights??
> 
> any help out there for me.


soso boxing mate, hows things buddy, all good :lp :lp :lp


----------



## EnglishWay

LP said:


> Homeland, strikeback and OZ, defo watch OZ, best series i seen including the Wire
> 
> soso boxing mate, hows things buddy, all good :lp :lp :lp


can u link me it dont seem to be coming up.

im ok bud, it seem's like your still on the mexico hype with those icons rocking lol..


----------



## 084

EnglishWay said:


> can u link me it dont seem to be coming up.
> 
> im ok bud, it seem's like your still on the mexico hype with those icons rocking lol..


in the blood :deal

here you are mate http://sosoboxing.com/


----------



## Wallet

EnglishWay said:


> What are the good youtube boxing channels for the latest fights??
> 
> any help out there for me.


http://sweetboxingvideos.wordpress.com/


----------



## Holmes

English Way, are you from Crewe?

BrummyLad from Eastside, not spoken to you in forever! 


*hopes its same guy and he remembers me, spare my blushes*


----------



## EnglishWay

LP said:


> in the blood :deal
> 
> here you are mate http://sosoboxing.com/


haha, cheers!


----------



## EnglishWay

Holmes said:


> English Way, are you from Crewe?
> 
> BrummyLad from Eastside, not spoken to you in forever!
> 
> *hopes its same guy and he remembers me, spare my blushes*


yeah that's right holmes.


----------



## Miguel2010




----------



## 1st Contact

Number 1 DJ in the world apparently :huh atsch


----------



## Roe

BoxNation's emails are getting better. Just got one with the headline "8 weeks, 14 world titles!" :lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Roe said:


> BoxNation's emails are getting better. Just got one with the headline "8 weeks, 14 world titles!" :lol:


:lol: I got that one. Their writer wants a career in comedy.


----------



## Phileas Flash

Miguel2010 said:


>


:lol:
Damn, that is deeply funny!


----------



## Roe

@LP @Markyboy86 @Vano-irons - sorry lads I won't be making it to Nottingham for Froch/Mack. Money's getting tight and I'm hoping to start a new job next month so could be hard to get the time off. But definitely up for meeting up again some time next year for a big fight. We'll have to try and get some of the other guys on here involved as well :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn

Can you link me to that deal you got for the S3, best I can find is around £30


----------



## Noonaldinho

On my iPhone I can access multiple email accounts, can I do this with a Galaxy 3 s? I currently access my Work, Personal and my own business's email all from the email button on iPhone


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> On my iPhone I can access multiple email accounts, can I do this with a Galaxy 3 s? I currently access my Work, Personal and my own business's email all from the email button on iPhone


i dropped mine and broke the LCD, not insured either haha. Good phone though


----------



## 084

Roe said:


> @LP @Markyboy86 @Vano-irons - sorry lads I won't be making it to Nottingham for Froch/Mack. Money's getting tight and I'm hoping to start a new job next month so could be hard to get the time off. But definitely up for meeting up again some time next year for a big fight. We'll have to try and get some of the other guys on here involved as well :good


:-( :-( :-(

nice 1 on the new job though


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> i dropped mine and broke the LCD, not insured either haha. Good phone though


Get it insured and wait a week or so :think


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Get it insured and wait a week or so :think


ya thats what i'm going to do


----------



## Bryn

Noon, the deal I had isn't there anymore, you now have to pay £70 for the handset. Search on Hot UK deals for Galaxy S3 and it will come up with a load of deals, that's where I found mine. Link delow to the current deal similar to mine, but I had a free handset. Also had £30 cash back through Quidco.

http://www.buymobilephones.net/mobi.../T-Mobile-21-(24mths)-Small-Internet/13732524

Also, you can do multiple email accounts. :good


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> On my iPhone I can access multiple email accounts, can I do this with a Galaxy 3 s? I currently access my Work, Personal and my own business's email all from the email button on iPhone


You can Noon, thats a software/ accounts issue not a phone issue.

BTW anyone playing X-Com? Great game if you are a strategy gamer.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> You can Noon, thats a software/ accounts issue not a phone issue.
> 
> BTW anyone playing X-Com? Great game if you are a strategy gamer.


What platform is X-Com on, Gaz?


----------



## Noonaldinho

I've ordered one now , Orange have given me 2 weeks to try and can swap if I dont get on with it.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I've ordered one now , Orange have given me 2 weeks to try and can swap if I dont get on with it.


I can't see you being disappointed. :good

One thing to bear in mind it that it's fucking massive. I love it though, the bigger the better.


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> What platform is X-Com on, Gaz?


PC, 360 and PS3. I can see it costing me a lot of hours over the next couple of months.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> PC, 360 and PS3. I can see it costing me a lot of hours over the next couple of months.


Cheers. :good

Not even heard of it, I'll give it a look. Hope it don't need a high-end PC as mine is due an upgrade.


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> Cheers. :good
> 
> Not even heard of it, I'll give it a look. Hope it don't need a high-end PC as mine is due an upgrade.


Check out the Alienware X51 - it's a decent Alienware that's not a rip off. I'm looking at getting one next month when I get back from holiday.


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> Check out the Alienware X51 - it's a decent Alienware that's not a rip off. I'm looking at getting one next month when I get back from holiday.


I know Alienware, but I'm not spending that kind of money. The fun is in building your own though. Well, for me it is, anyways.


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> Cheers. :good
> 
> Not even heard of it, I'll give it a look. Hope it don't need a high-end PC as mine is due an upgrade.


Ive got the XBox version but it doesnt strike me as a game that would require a really high end PC set up.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Ive got the XBox version but it doesnt strike me as a game that would require a really high end PC set up.


Cheers Gaz. :good


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> I know Alienware, but I'm not spending that kind of money. The fun is in building your own though. Well, for me it is, anyways.


Yeah, I generally agree, but it's such a good machine - £500 approx for what is actually a damned good piece of kit. I'll be looking at just treating myself to a higher end one though.


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> Yeah, I generally agree, but it's such a good machine - £500 approx for what is actually a damned good piece of kit. I'll be looking at just treating myself to a higher end one though.


I've not actually looked at the model you suggested, but I'll have a browse if I can get a good machine for £500.


----------



## 084

@GazOC

Any chance (slim) any pubs in chester will show the Hatton fight, im up there that weekend


----------



## GazOC

Ill ask around in work on Monday LP.


----------



## 084

GazOC said:


> Ill ask around in work on Monday LP.


cheers mate, think my best bet will be that sports bar on the corner opposite the travel lodge, forget the name now, with all the pool tables upstairs


----------



## Wallet

Bear in mind that nothing has been confirmed with regards to it being on Crimetime yet.


----------



## 084

@Wallet

really, i thought it was confirmed


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Bear in mind that nothing has been confirmed with regards to it being on Crimetime yet.


Xbox later?


----------



## GazOC

LP said:


> cheers mate, think my best bet will be that sports bar on the corner opposite the travel lodge, forget the name now, with all the pool tables upstairs


"Off the Wall"? Like Wallet says though, the channel its on is still unconfirmed.


----------



## Wallet

LP said:


> @Wallet
> 
> really, i thought it was confirmed


No, still just rumours at the moment, although I think it will be on there.



Bryn said:


> Xbox later?


no ta


----------



## 084

GazOC said:


> "Off the Wall"? Like Wallet says though, the channel its on is still unconfirmed.





Wallet said:


> No, still just rumours at the moment, although I think it will be on there.
> 
> no ta


:good


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> no ta


Ouch.


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> @GazOC
> 
> Any chance (slim) any pubs in chester will show the Hatton fight, im up there that weekend


I think alot of pubs will, remember Haye Chis, everywhere had it on, like the old days !


----------



## GazOC

True Noon, I was expecting to struggle to find a pub for Haye-Chisora but the fight was that big amongst th casual fan that loads of pubs went out of their way to gt hold of it.


----------



## Miguel2010

Our local always has the boxing on, spot on man...I even got a few Haye vs Chisora Boxnation beer mats as a memento of the bout.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I think I'm regretting the S3 already and it hasn't arrived yet ! 

Does flash work ok on it? and you tube etc?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I think I'm regretting the S3 already and it hasn't arrived yet !
> 
> Does flash work ok on it? and you tube etc?


It does everything a iPhone 5 does and more. Does Flash and YouTube.


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> I think I'm regretting the S3 already and it hasn't arrived yet !
> 
> Does flash work ok on it? and you tube etc?


No, but it does have a text based wap browser.


----------



## Jay

Don't lie Bryn - it's not fair to let someone spend their hard earned cash, and then be disappointed.


----------



## Bryn

Jay. :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:conf

Like I say I have 2 weeks to send it back and order an iPhone 5 if need be! :good


----------



## scrappylinks

i just linked my profile with my facebook. i guess now i can post all my sick burns i post here direct to my wall too? mega


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> :conf
> 
> Like I say I have 2 weeks to send it back and order an iPhone 5 if need be! :good


Would be the worst decision you could possibly make.

S3 >>> i5


----------



## Bryn

S3>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>i5


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> S3>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>i5


Bryn knows.


----------



## Bryn

Check out my vStash. Still holding my second place spot, only a measly 28k away from Zico.


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> :conf
> 
> Like I say I have _*2 weeks to send it back and order an iPhone 5*_ if need be! :good


Why would you wanna go do something stupid like that?? :huh


----------



## Wallet




----------



## 1st Contact

Wallet said:


>


----------



## Chatty

Fuck beer.

Go a huge hangover, broke my toes and woke up in a tree. I'm going teetotal.


----------



## Bryn

chatty said:


> Fuck beer.
> 
> Go a huge hangover, broke my toes and woke up in a tree. I'm going teetotal.


How the hell did that happen? :lol:


----------



## Chatty

Fuck knows mate, he nights a bi sketchy, can remember it happening, Probably a drunk oaf stepped on my toes or Ive kicked the curb whilst stumbling home


----------



## 1st Contact

chatty said:


> Fuck knows mate, he nights a bi sketchy, can remember it happening, Probably a drunk oaf stepped on my toes or Ive kicked the curb whilst stumbling home


How did you wake up in a tree??


----------



## Bryn

Staying off the booze will be good for you, I need you in top for for the Nations Cup.


----------



## Wallet

I've stopped drinking. 


I've been sober for 2 days.


----------



## GazOC

2 days isn't "stopped drinking", its "I felt too rough to drink on Sunday and havn't had a drink yet today"


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I've stopped drinking.
> 
> I've been sober for 2 days.





GazOC said:


> 2 days isn't "stopped drinking", its "I felt too rough to drink on Sunday and havn't had a drink yet today"


It's official, @Wallet is an alcoholic. :-(


----------



## Wallet

Not when you plan to do it for over a month.


----------



## Chatty

1st Contact said:


> How did you wake up in a tree??


I walked home and cause I was pissed it took forever so I had a quick nap in a tree on the way. It seemed like sense at the time. Got marks all over my clothes where snails have been mooching on me.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Not when you plan to do it for over a month.


What's the plan then, Mr Obtuse?


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> It's official, @Wallet is an alcoholic. :-(


Yep, when you consider 2 days without drinking a noteworthy achievement then you really are in a bad place with the drink. I wish Wallet all the best in his ongoing struggle with the bottle.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Yep, when you consider 2 days without drinking a noteworthy achievement then you really are in a bad place with the drink. I wish Wallet all the best in his ongoing struggle with the bottle.


Also I'm wary of people that call it 'the' drink! Normal a sign.....

S3 will be here tomorrow, I will be using it with an open mind but from alot of reviews the interface isnt as slick as apples also feel is as good a quality . What is the user software like?

I hate iTunes!


----------



## GazOC

I was going to put "the demon drink" for added melodrama, would that have made any difference?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> What's the plan then, Mr Obtuse?


To stop drinking for over a month.

I thought that much was clear.


----------



## GazOC

Put it off til January. Its a lot easier then.


----------



## Bryn

The way you're going you'll be lucky to see the weekend without a drink. The first step is admitting you have a problem, mate. We just want to help, that's all.


----------



## Chatty

Think ill be rocking one of these bad boys soon:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Backing up my contacts, please say its possible to transfer them all from iPhone/iTunes to Gmail?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> The way you're going you'll be lucky to see the weekend without a drink. The first step is admitting you have a problem, mate. We just want to help, that's all.


:lol:

I'm fighting next month, hence the sobriety.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> I was going to put "the demon drink" for added melodrama, would that have made any difference?


Would have made you sound anti 'the' drink, as if you have had bad experiences in the past !


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> Would have made you sound anti 'the' drink, as if you have had bad experiences in the past !


I'm very much pro "the drink" but I was trying to add a bit of sarky melodrama to the post.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm fighting next month, hence the sobriety.


Ah, awesome! You fighting for Uni?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Ah, awesome! You fighting for Uni?


Yes.


----------



## Noonaldinho

JUst had to pay £3 for an app to transfer from iTunes to Google mail contacts :twisted


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> JUst had to pay £3 for an app to transfer from iTunes to Google mail contacts :twisted


:lol: No you didn't.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Google Sync :conf


----------



## Roe

I came joint 3rd in our darts league tonight. Got a bye in the quarters and got hammered in the semi final :lol: It'll do


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl @ The Eubank impression..


----------



## Wallet

https://twitter.com/Edhearnfanclub :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Saw Eddie Tweeting that account earlier, potential for some lulz.


----------



## Grant

@Bryn are you going to the show in Newport on Dec 1st?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> @Bryn are you going to the show in Newport on Dec 1st?


Wasn't planning on it mate. You?


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Wasn't planning on it mate. You?


Yes mate. Tony Pace is fighting for a British Masters title.

I'll be getting tickets off him if you fancy it.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Yes mate. Tony Pace is fighting for a British Masters title.
> 
> I'll be getting tickets off him if you fancy it.


Probably not mate, got a lot going on up to Christmas. I'm only allowing myself one trip out before Christmas and that's my work night out. :-(


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Probably not mate, got a lot going on up to Christmas. I'm only allowing myself one trip out before Christmas and that's my work night out. :-(


----------



## Bryn

No chance, @Wallet. I'm my own man.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Probably not mate, got a lot going on up to Christmas. I'm only allowing myself one trip out before Christmas and that's my work night out. :-(


You go out with work people?

Dont you have any friends of your own?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> You go out with work people?
> 
> Dont you have any friends of your own?


Yes, I'll be going out with my mates this Friday, as it happens. I thought everyone had a works night out at Christmas? :think


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Yes, I'll be going out with my mates this Friday, as it happens. I thought everyone had a works night out at Christmas? :think


In my experience, only people without proper friends go on works partys.


----------



## 084

Wallet said:


>


:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## EnglishWay

fuck work party's.


----------



## Wickio

EnglishWay said:


> fuck work party's.


Like an absolute cock, I agreed to go to a work party for a company I don't even work for anymore.


----------



## EnglishWay

Wickio said:


> Like an absolute cock, I agreed to go to a work party for a company I don't even work for anymore.


haha well at least your making Bryn look alot better.


----------



## Wickio

EnglishWay said:


> haha well at least your making Bryn look alot better.


I am going to my current workplace's party, my old workplace's party and a Christmas "lunch" with my girlfriend's workmates.

What a tool. :-(


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Like an absolute cock, I agreed to go to a work party for a company I don't even work for anymore.





EnglishWay said:


> haha well at least your making Bryn look alot better.





Wickio said:


> I am going to my current workplace's party, my old workplace's party and a Christmas "lunch" with my girlfriend's workmates.
> 
> What a tool. :-(


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> In my experience, only people without proper friends go on works partys.


...but you work with a bunch of middle-aged women. No wonder only losers go to work parties, in your experience.

EDIT: Plus, I've got 3,000 posts on an internet forum in 4 months, ofcourse I haven't got any real friends.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I arranged with a neighbout to sign for my phone today, but apparently thats no longer acceptable and only a person within the delivery address can sign for it. :twisted


----------



## EnglishWay

Noonaldinho said:


> I arranged with a neighbout to sign for my phone today, but apparently thats no longer acceptable and only a person within the delivery address can sign for it. :twisted


since when did this come in??

my neighbour always takes in my parcels which saves me alot of hassle..


----------



## Bryn

"Don't worry, Bryn, I'm sure you'll make some real friends one day." 

:-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

EnglishWay said:


> since when did this come in??
> 
> my neighbour always takes in my parcels which saves me alot of hassle..


Apparently its part of Oranges contract with UK mail


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> "Don't worry, Bryn, I'm sure you'll make some real friends one day."
> 
> :-(


:huh


----------



## 1st Contact

EnglishWay said:


> since when did this come in??
> 
> my neighbour always takes in my parcels which saves me alot of hassle..


Phone companies all do that its so you cant then say you didn't get the phone


----------



## Noonaldinho

1st Contact said:


> Phone companies all do that its so you cant then say you didn't get the phone


I most definitely didn't get the phone


----------



## 084

where do i find the emie or what ever number on my phone???

EDIT: no drama, found it


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> where do i find the emie or what ever number on my phone???


Should be behind battery or type *#06#


----------



## GazOC

Its usually under the back casing or under the battery.


----------



## 084

yea found it cheers guys :lp


----------



## Bryn

It's under the battery.


----------



## Roe




----------



## Noonaldinho

Got the S3 today , first impressions are good !

Can anyone tell me where my apps go when downloaded as I can't find any?

Phone is currently in safe mode, I assume due to Orange not activating SIM yet


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Got the S3 today , first impressions are good !
> 
> Can anyone tell me where my apps go when downloaded as I can't find any?
> 
> Phone is currently in safe mode, I assume due to Orange not activating SIM yet


Click apps, scroll to your right.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Click apps, scroll to your right.


I tried that, just turned phone of and back on again and got them :good

I'm not as useless with technology as I sound......Honest


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn

Press button left of home button

settings

Then below personal what does it say?

I ask because apparently should say sync or something, mine doesnt!!!!!


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> I tried that, just turned phone of and back on again and got them :good
> 
> I'm not as useless with technology as I sound......Honest


I believe you, *no ones* as useless with technology as you sound Noon.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> I believe you, *no ones* as useless with technology as you sound Noon.


Haha, Fuck off !!

How do I get my contacts across after I paid £3 for an app to stop this quandary


----------



## Bryn

Sync and Accounts.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Sorted :good

#Techwizz


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> ...but you work with a bunch of middle-aged women. No wonder only losers go to work parties, in your experience.


Where did you get that from?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Where did you get that from?


I'm sure you said that before.


----------



## Trane

Noonaldinho said:


> Got the S3 today , first impressions are good !
> 
> Can anyone tell me where my apps go when downloaded as I can't find any?
> 
> Phone is currently in safe mode, I assume due to Orange not activating SIM yet


Since it took you three days and fifty posts on here to upgrade your Elf do you think it was wise getting such a jazzy phone Noon?

May I suggest?


----------



## Bryn

Trane said:


> Since it took you three days and fifty posts on here to upgrade your Elf do you think it was wise getting such a jazzy phone Noon?
> 
> May I suggest?


Trane. :lol:

I'm going to enjoy your stay here until one of these non-grass roots moderating moderators does away with you.

:hi:


----------



## Trane

'Does away with me' on what grounds?

Merely suggesting a more appropriate phone for Noon!!

'non-grass roots moderating moderators'

What?


----------



## Bryn

Trane said:


> 'Does away with me' on what grounds?
> 
> Merely suggesting a more appropriate phone for Noon!!
> 
> 'non-grass roots moderating moderators'
> 
> What?


:conf Some don't take kindly to having their technical abilities questions - especially someone with a high social standing, such as Noonan.


----------



## Trane

He's freely admitted his deficiencies above, so it would be grossly unfair if I was punished.


----------



## Roe

I was gonna get rid of this Trane character but I'll let you off for now.


----------



## Bryn

Please spread word beyond the grass roots to the other mods/admins, Roe. They must know that Trane is safe here and must not be punished.


----------



## Roe

I'll let Harry Fenning know but he doesn't always listen to me.


----------



## Bryn

Looks like he got banned and then un-banned again. :conf


----------



## Trane

You were, why's that then?

When you consider some of the abuse, threats, rancour and spleen that takes place on here, me questioning Noon's choice of phone seems fairly mild.

And given the fact that four months after it's much heralded inception CHB membership has never increased beyond the Eastside Choi Glee Club, you need all the poster you can get.

'Let you off ...... LET YOU OFF'

'Oh, what a big man you are! hey let me buy you a pack of gum-- I'll show you how to chew it' - Richie Roma
@Roe


----------



## Roe




----------



## Bryn

Stop it! You know who you are. :fire


----------



## Bryn

Not you, Eddie. The dude who banned Trane. :-(


----------



## Roe

I blame Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> I blame Bryn.


:conf


----------



## Holmes

Checking in for my roasting, come on, lets have it then. Ajax 3 - City 1 :-(

:lol: @Trane 3310 Top phone them! Snake and the ringtone 'Kick'.


----------



## Roe

@Holmes






That 'kick' ringtone was awesome though :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Alright lads? What's the plans for tonight?


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

Trane mad me laugh with thejazzy phone comment :lol:
@Holmes you ditched Facebook? Or just me? :think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:
> 
> Trane mad me laugh with thejazzy phone comment :lol:
> @Holmes you ditched Facebook? Or just me? :think


Looks like Holmes thinks you're a bender, Noon. Unlucky. 
@Wickio added me on Facebook, I declined that shit though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Looks like Holmes thinks you're a bender, Noon. Unlucky.
> @Wickio added me on Facebook, I declined that shit though.


I was going to add you the other week glad I saved myself the rejection


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I was going to add you the other week glad I saved myself the rejection


I'd accept you, Brett. ;-)


----------



## 1st Contact

I don't accept anybody on Facebook


----------



## Roe

1st Contact said:


> I don't accept anybody on Facebook


Not even me? You get to see more pictures of my mum if you're friends with me :deal


----------



## Bryn

Roe us always pimping out his mam, what a hero.


----------



## 1st Contact

Roe said:


> Not even me? You get to see more pictures of my mum if you're friends with me :deal


:lol: nope cause you might try it on with my friends like so many others have done


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Looks like Holmes thinks you're a bender, Noon. Unlucky.
> @Wickio added me on Facebook, I declined that shit though.


Just wanted those pictures for these lonely nights. No ****.


----------



## Roe

1st Contact said:


> :lol: nope cause you might try it on with my friends like so many others have done


:lol: I don't think you know me very well. I struggle enough "trying it on" with my own friends..


----------



## Bryn

I did have a quick nose at your FB, though. A few of those photos you have done in nightclubs posted recently, good work.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> I did have a quick nose at your FB, though. A few of those photos you have done in nightclubs posted recently, good work.


I'd accept the compliment if you weren't too good to be my friend. :-(


----------



## Bryn

We just move in different circles. :conf


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> We just move in different circles. :conf


I loved you, man.
@Roe What say you? Be my buddy?


----------



## Bryn

Why on earth would you want to be my friend on FB? I'm pulling a @Wallet here and saying no.


----------



## Roe

Wallet is on facebook..

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003153063281&ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Roe

Wickio said:


> @Roe What say you? Be my buddy?


Sure, why not.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Why on earth would you want to be my friend on FB? I'm pulling a @Wallet here and saying no.


Don't make me repeat myself, Brian.

Just started the fourth season of The Sopranos. Can't believe I hadn't started this sooner.


----------



## 1st Contact

Roe said:


> :lol: I don't think you know me very well. I struggle enough "trying it on" with my own friends..


:lol: nothing personal I just have a lot of guys trying to add me because they think they can get access to pictures and women


----------



## Roe

1st Contact said:


> :lol: nothing personal I just have a lot of guys trying to add me because they think they can access to pictures and women


 @Bryn - tell him.


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> Wallet is on facebook..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003153063281&ref=ts&fref=ts


:deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Choi? :conf


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## Roe

:hi: Happy 49 hour weekend, Choi! 

Anyone up to much?


----------



## Bryn

Still recovering from last night.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Still recovering from last night.


#SobrietySwag


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> #SobrietySwag


Indeed. How's prep going?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Indeed. How's prep going?


Good so far.

Wouldn't mind a pint though.

And my nose hurts.


----------



## GazOC

Hi Choi!

Took the family for a Chinese last night to celebrate my Dads 70th birthday and had to pony up 140 quid for the 6 meals. Theres meal on Sunday as well with 15 people going, thank fuck I'm not paying for that one!!

My computer problems are of a "2 steps forward, 1 step back" nature. Main laptop still fucked, bought a new keyboard on the cheap for my old laptop to use in the meantime and am now typing using a Greek/ Russian/ something keyboard where the "Z" and the "Y" have switched places for some reason.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Good so far.
> 
> Wouldn't mind a pint though.
> 
> And my nose hurts.


Nice one. Plenty of time for the beer afterwards. :good



GazOC said:


> Hi Choi!
> 
> Took the family for a Chinese last night to celebrate my Dads 70th birthday and had to pony up 140 quid for the 6 meals. Theres meal on Sunday as well with 15 people going, thank fuck I'm not paying for that one!!
> 
> My computer problems are of a "2 steps forward, 1 step back" nature. Main laptop still fucked, bought a new keyboard on the cheap for my old laptop to use in the meantime and am now typing using a Greek/ Russian/ something keyboard where the "Z" and the "Y" have switched places for some reason.


What's the problem with your main laptop?


----------



## 1st Contact

@Bryn


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anything you need a hand with Gaz just holla! !


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'm at the missus house, shes gone wedding dress shopping, her internef is fucked so no sjy sports, all the lads I know here are busy, so no pub!


Although seeing Bond later and a curry!:good


----------



## Bryn

Happy Birthday to GazOAP! :happy


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Anything you need a hand with Gaz just holla! !


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Joe Calzaghe was having a few beers in Blackwood 'Spoons yesterday, sat next to me, said hello. What a legend. He was getting awfully lairy with his uncle and some other blokes.


----------



## GazOC

:lol: cheers Noon!

Bryn: Its got a virus that takes over on bootup freezes the computer and (most annoyingly) disables regdit and task manager so I can't tackle it that way. i've been trying to create a bootable USB drive (no spare DVD/CD burner to make a bootable CD) to get control of the laptop that way but without success.


----------



## Bryn

Ah, I see. 

There used to be a program I used when I worked fixing computers. Can't remember what it was called but you burned it to disc and then booted from that disc, it would then give you a load of system options for virus removal and data recovery etc. It was called Win something. 

A quick Google wasn't much help jogging my memory.


----------



## GazOC

yep mate, thats what I'm after. I just can't seem to make the USB stick version work. Its boots from it, comes up with the options you mentioned but then fails. I'll ask a bloke I know to make me a CD version as I think the problem maybe to do with the IRQs on my USB ports and I can't be arsed getting that far into things.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> yep mate, thats what I'm after. I just can't seem to make the USB stick version work. Its boots from it, comes up with the options you mentioned but then fails. I'll ask a bloke I know to make me a CD version as I think the problem maybe to do with the IRQs on my USB ports and I can't be arsed getting that far into things.


Have you tried just formatting the hard drive and starting again, or do you have things on there that are not backed up?


----------



## GazOC

Thats a last resort mate. All bar a few of the most recent fights are backed up but I seem to have <ahem!> "lost" the original disks to a fair bit of expensive software thats on the laptop so it would be a PITA to get the laptop back how I had it.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Thats a last resort mate. All bar a few of the most recent fights are backed up but I seem to have <ahem!> "lost" the original disks to a fair bit of expensive software thats on the laptop so it would be a PITA to get the laptop back how I had it.


Good luck with it mate, I'm just glad it's not @Noonaldinho having this problem.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Good luck with it mate, I'm just glad it's not @Noonaldinho having this problem.


Whenever my laptop starts playing up I just put the recovery disc in :good

Stick with me.....


----------



## Leghorn

May I suggest Acronis True Image?

Get your PC as you want it: all drivers, software, updates, desktop etc, install Acronis, attach an external drive, create a 'drive image' of your Windows installation to the external drive, create a bootable recovery disc (either CD or USB stick) if PC goes tits up again, attach external drive with 'drive image', boot from recovery disc, select 'restore' select drive image, ten mins later PC is back to day you created image.

Dead easy interface, wizard guides you through all steps above.

You can download if from:

www.mediafire.com

Log in as: [email protected]

Password: warnerbros

Download two files within


----------



## GazOC

cheers Leghorn. I'll take a look.


----------



## Leghorn

GazOC said:


> cheers Leghorn. I'll take a look.


You're welcome


----------



## Bryn

Hi Leghorn. Have we met? :hi:


----------



## wrimc

Had my new iphone 5 stolen last night by some bird that came back to my mates house  ive got no insurance £480 for a replacement.


----------



## 084

wrimc said:


> Had my new iphone 5 stolen last night by some bird that came back to my mates house  ive got no insurance £480 for a replacement.


Ouch, what a cunt, do you know her name, track her down on facebook a possibility:think

i broke my Galaxy S3 the other day with no insurance, £170 to fix, which really pissed me off so can imagine how your feeling :-(


----------



## GazOC

Thieving bitch.


----------



## wrimc

LP said:


> Ouch, what a cunt, do you know her name, track her down on facebook a possibility:think
> 
> i broke my Galaxy S3 the other day with no insurance, £170 to fix, which really pissed me off so can imagine how your feeling :-(


Was able to track the phone to hotel she was staying went down in a taxi but missed he by a matter of minutes according to receptionist was gutted. Will be giving these all these details to the police. Doubt ill get the phone back though. Only had it a month the £6 a month for insurance looks a steal now atsch


----------



## GazOC

will the hotel give the police her address?


----------



## 084

wrimc said:


> Was able to track the phone to hotel she was staying went down in a taxi but missed he by a matter of minutes according to receptionist was gutted. Will be giving these all these details to the police. Doubt ill get the phone back though. Only had it a month the £6 a month for insurance looks a steal now atsch


you know where she is from, surely she must realise your going to block the phone so it's no use to her atsch

Hope you get it back mate :good


----------



## wrimc

GazOC said:


> will the hotel give the police her address?


I would hope so she was here from Ireland though so may not be easy to chase down. Bad times.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Can't you use find my iPhone should be pre installed on all phones IOS5 onwards


----------



## Bryn

Come again?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Come again?


IPhone have an app built in called " find my iPhone /iPad" where you enter your iTunes details online and can track location of the phone, block phone, scroll messages across screen, delete all data or as a last resort explode in someone's face


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> IPhone have an app built in called " find my iPhone /iPad" where you enter your iTunes details online and can track location of the phone, block phone, scroll messages across screen, delete all data or as a last resort explode in someone's face


Sounds amazing, maybe that's what @wrimc should use.


----------



## wrimc

Noonaldinho said:


> Can't you use find my iPhone should be pre installed on all phones IOS5 onwards


Ye I did and it tracked it to this particular hotel but it only works when its switched on and now only shows the last location which was this particular hotel.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'd keep checking incase they power it up again with your sim in 

Anyway I'm off to the pub as I still have no internet at the missus :hi:


----------



## Flea Man

@Bryn Is that the 'Lightning Bolt' chap in your avy?

Soft lad sings in an American accent :-(


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> @Bryn Is that the 'Lightning Bolt' chap in your avy?
> 
> Soft lad sings in an American accent :-(


Worked for Phil Lynott. :conf


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:
> 
> Trane mad me laugh with thejazzy phone comment :lol:
> @Holmes you ditched Facebook? Or just me? :think


Ditched it full stop mate, @Mandanda @Dinamita will confirm they cant see me either as I've deactivated mate.

Simply don't like Facebook and only used to converse with others but the sad reality is no-life-wankers populate it mate and fill my screen with diatribe. ''Bitch thinks she can play games, bitch made teh wrong enemy!''/''I'm sick of scroungers, I had to get up to work in this cold morning and over the road lie in bed, pisses me off!''/''Fancy going out, wear my new (insert item to brag about), what you lot think x?''/''Sick of next door, gonna cave him in!''/''Hate work!''/''TOWIE is reem, loving (insert 'actor') xxx''.

Simply don't like having to trawl through that to read a meaningful update, you delete one of these twats and they message me asking why I deleted them and if we have a problem etc. Fact is I like about 30 people on my list and the others I wouldn't shed a tear if I never spoke to again. Groundhog day for many people and they feel the need to share their frustration with us which inturn gets me down. I also don't like the way our details are sold, users being the product like. Seems like a rant but I'm actually making a concious effort to rid myself of all things negative, I don't watch Eastenders anymore or any soaps, I don't watch any reality tv, I don't listen to radio shows and I don't go on websites where I'm likely to war with people or get eaten up about stuff, I haven't bought a paper in over 6 months too. These simple moves have culminated in a happier Holmes and I can still get intouch with you nice folks via here. I miss a few people on Facebook but fuck it, a few casulties to achieve my target is a good move imo.

One aim of mine is to be a most attentive father. Making a pizza tonight with the young un'. Pumpkin tomorrow. Practise words with her after work etc. I spend too much time on the net so now I'm limiting to work hours only and the odd log on. I love my kid to bits and 1 hours after work isn't enough time to spend with her so I'm gonna try and get in a quality 2-3 hours. Also changing my whole lifestyle now in going to bed earlier and waking at 5.45am. Going to knock out an hour on my bike before breakfast and work commute. Cut down on the weed too. Just a single blunt a day now which I smoke 90 mins or so before bed. Saving money and cutting down on munchie intake which helps with weight loss.

Don't feel left out Noon, I gotchya buddy, just readjusting my life a bit. Bit draconian but I have been too lazy and got myself in some bad habits. Only couch potato things I will continue with is playing Fifa and watching The Wire.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Joe Calzaghe was having a few beers in Blackwood 'Spoons yesterday, sat next to me, said hello. What a legend. He was getting awfully lairy with his uncle and some other blokes.


Uncle Serg?, they are very close according to his book. Most likely him.

He's out the game for good, I'd have given some good money to have watched him v Ward at Light-Heavyweight when the offer was put in. Him v Froch wouldn't even be close, UD for Joe all day but Ward is an intruiging match up. A few years back Joe by very close points but the more I see Ward the more I think he beats Joe. I'm going prime for prime too. I say that as a big fan of Joes.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Uncle Serg?, they are very close according to his book. Most likely him.
> 
> He's out the game for good, I'd have given some good money to have watched him v Ward at Light-Heavyweight when the offer was put in. Him v Froch wouldn't even be close, UD for Joe all day but Ward is an intruiging match up. A few years back Joe by very close points but the more I see Ward the more I think he beats Joe. I'm going prime for prime too. I say that as a big fan of Joes.


Aye, it was Uncle Serg'.


----------



## Roe




----------



## Noonaldinho

Is there any software to install on laptop for this Galaxy S3?

Still really liking it, just the predictive text is retarded


----------



## Markyboy86

Hello friends, not been on here in a while, thought i would share a picture of a boy i played football with for 6 years in my teenage days, he has unfortunately turned into a loon ball and a bit of a local legend in the town of Paisley. I spotted him the other day asking 3 Polish women for change of 20 pence and the look of shock and terror on there face made me imagine that they had images of Auchwitz and there grandfathers and great grandfathers in there minds. I then saw him 2 days later when i was outside the pub and said to him "Alright Eric, his reply was "Awright Peter" then he proceeded to chase after a bus then suddenly stop and hide behind a car, my name is not Peter btw. I think the lad may be on drugs.


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> I then saw him 2 days later when i was outside the pub and said to him "Alright Eric, his reply was "Awright Peter"


:lol:


----------



## wrimc

Update on the loss of phone guys. Tracked its location yet again today.........its now on an estate in Swords, Dublin, Ireland. So it has officially left the country. Thieving bitch. £480............... havent even paid first month of my 24 month contract on it atsch


----------



## Noonaldinho

wrimc said:


> Update on the loss of phone guys. Tracked its location yet again today.........its now on an estate in Swords, Dublin, Ireland. So it has officially left the country. Thieving bitch. £480............... havent even paid first month of my 24 month contract on it atsch


Insured? did you pay with credit card ? as you may be able to claim through that


----------



## wrimc

No and no @Noonaldinho which has made it a bit of a nightmare for me.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Is there any software to install on laptop for this Galaxy S3?
> 
> Still really liking it, just the predictive text is retarded


They standard keyboard on the S3 did my head in. Download 'Swiftkey' from the PlayStore (it's free), it let's you change a shit load of settings for the keyboard so that it works better for you. It did the job for me.



Markyboy86 said:


> Hello friends, not been on here in a while, thought i would share a picture of a boy i played football with for 6 years in my teenage days, he has unfortunately turned into a loon ball and a bit of a local legend in the town of Paisley. I spotted him the other day asking 3 Polish women for change of 20 pence and the look of shock and terror on there face made me imagine that they had images of Auchwitz and there grandfathers and great grandfathers in there minds. I then saw him 2 days later when i was outside the pub and said to him "Alright Eric, his reply was "Awright Peter" then he proceeded to chase after a bus then suddenly stop and hide behind a car, my name is not Peter btw. I think the lad may be on drugs.


:lol: Amazing.



wrimc said:


> Update on the loss of phone guys. Tracked its location yet again today.........its now on an estate in Swords, Dublin, Ireland. So it has officially left the country. Thieving bitch. £480............... havent even paid first month of my 24 month contract on it atsch


:-( That is so shit.


----------



## Bryn

@Noonaldinho


----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> Ditched it full stop mate, @Mandanda @Dinamita will confirm they cant see me either as I've deactivated mate.
> 
> *Simply don't like Facebook and only used to converse with others but the sad reality is no-life-wankers populate it mate and fill my screen with diatribe. ''Bitch thinks she can play games, bitch made teh wrong enemy!''/''I'm sick of scroungers, I had to get up to work in this cold morning and over the road lie in bed, pisses me off!''/''Fancy going out, wear my new (insert item to brag about), what you lot think x?''/''Sick of next door, gonna cave him in!''/''Hate work!''/''TOWIE is reem, loving (insert 'actor') xxx''.
> 
> Simply don't like having to trawl through that to read a meaningful update, you delete one of these twats and they message me asking why I deleted them and if we have a problem etc. Fact is I like about 30 people on my list and the others I wouldn't shed a tear if I never spoke to again. Groundhog day for many people and they feel the need to share their frustration with us which inturn gets me down. I also don't like the way our details are sold, users being the product like. Seems like a rant but I'm actually making a concious effort to rid myself of all things negative, I don't watch Eastenders anymore or any soaps, I don't watch any reality tv, I don't listen to radio shows and I don't go on websites where I'm likely to war with people or get eaten up about stuff, I haven't bought a paper in over 6 months too. These simple moves have culminated in a happier Holmes and I can still get intouch with you nice folks via here. I miss a few people on Facebook but fuck it, a few casulties to achieve my target is a good move imo.
> *
> One aim of mine is to be a most attentive father. Making a pizza tonight with the young un'. Pumpkin tomorrow. Practise words with her after work etc. I spend too much time on the net so now I'm limiting to work hours only and the odd log on. I love my kid to bits and 1 hours after work isn't enough time to spend with her so I'm gonna try and get in a quality 2-3 hours. Also changing my whole lifestyle now in going to bed earlier and waking at 5.45am. Going to knock out an hour on my bike before breakfast and work commute. Cut down on the weed too. Just a single blunt a day now which I smoke 90 mins or so before bed. Saving money and cutting down on munchie intake which helps with weight loss.
> 
> Don't feel left out Noon, I gotchya buddy, just readjusting my life a bit. Bit draconian but I have been too lazy and got myself in some bad habits. Only couch potato things I will continue with is playing Fifa and watching The Wire.


Same!...Massively!....Even the bits about papers...Only time I read a paper is when I pop round me mates house and he has the Sundays, i read the back pages and the footy pull out bits........Don't even know who anyone is on the front, or even care!..life is bliss when you don't give a fuck about anything you don't actually need too....It only unnecessarily winds you up!

On a side note Holmes, nearly bought an RM250 other day....Am still weighing it up....2005 mod...700 quid....Trying to get me bike mate to give it a going over..... seems a bit cheap.


----------



## wrimc

Anybody know any good sites to stream movies on?


----------



## Roe

wrimc said:


> Anybody know any good sites to stream movies on?


movie-sitch.com @Jay


----------



## wrimc

Roe said:


> movie-sitch.com @Jay


boooooo to you


----------



## Roe

wrimc said:


> boooooo to you


Sorry. Just an inside joke.


----------



## wrimc

Roe said:


> Sorry. Just an inside joke.


I feel so on the outside


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## Bryn

Hitting The Weights said:


> But ..... are you still "HITTING THE WEIGHTS" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... GGGRRR


:lol:


----------



## Holmes

Miguel2010 said:


> Same!...Massively!....Even the bits about papers...Only time I read a paper is when I pop round me mates house and he has the Sundays, i read the back pages and the footy pull out bits........Don't even know who anyone is on the front, or even care!..life is bliss when you don't give a fuck about anything you don't actually need too....It only unnecessarily winds you up!
> 
> On a side note Holmes, nearly bought an RM250 other day....Am still weighing it up....2005 mod...700 quid....Trying to get me bike mate to give it a going over..... seems a bit cheap.


It helps massively mate. I have no dramas now what so ever and stopped trolling on sites and stopped debating pointless topics. Also deleted half my phonebook and spending more time with real friends.

Papers get me bacause of the City stuff. Some are fair and some are plain hate. Martin Samuel is a neutral with a good base of opinion whereas a fellow in the Mirror is pro-United, anti-City, pro United, anti-City and it gets you down reading it. I hate how papers don't pick up certain people on hypocrisy and ballsups. Lets speak about Fergie, last year Young fell like he was shot and Fergie said he was touched and entitled to go down yet he moans about Torres. The other day Rio undermined him and was meant to be 'dealth with' but Rio was in the right and Fergie backed down, if that was Mancini with Lescott or AVB with Gallas say then they would have been questioned and hammered. Shit like that annoys me, cal it for what it is down the line or shut the fuck up. Nothing against United but I have noticed papers lean towards them because of their huge fan base and want them folk to buy papers. They write what sells. Just a shame it's such diatribe. But yeah fuck off the trash out your life and spend that time/effort/money on something you want.

I am thinking of bikes myself mate, is that a 2 stroke model because pistons are a nightmare, when they go your talking a rebore and polish and new piston, £100+ for piston and with rebore £200 ish. Seems a steal mind, might be worth checking engine numbers  I'd defo have a sniff at it for that money. Just be sure to rip at the revs if you hear the DR's coming :lol: I am seriously, seriously looking at getting a bike, on or off road. A very good mate of mine is moving house and has just under 3 acres of land to himself, he was on about building a ramp and getting trail bike so I'm thinking of getting a bike and leaving at his place. He moves in December and give it 2 weeks or so I will start chilling at his place, will take some pics for you of the setup. Rich cunt but great bloke to know. He even has a custom build 'game station' which consists of a proper seat, stearing wheel and pedal with 3d tv and surround sound, Gran Turismo and F1 is ridiculous on it mate. He has a movie room to which he plans to put the gamestation in, whilst his missus earns the crust I'll be round there drinking his booze and eating his food on Mon and Tues nights! Shame he's not into boxing because I had grand plans for his movie room, massive tv with no boxing on it is a waste in my opinion. He wants fucking with a traffic cone the wrong un.

Back onto bike though, normally £1k to £1500 depending on condition, added kit and upgrades. At that money it's a steal so I'd box clever but defo be interested, if it is pinched get it £100 off or summat and grind off numbers. If for some reason you get caught say you bought it off a gypsy for £1250. It'll be a very fast bike and being that new gotta be worth getting. I'm even talking myself into it :lol:


----------



## Roe

1st Contact said:


>


:lol:


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## Miguel2010

Holmes said:


> It helps massively mate. I have no dramas now what so ever and stopped trolling on sites and stopped debating pointless topics. Also deleted half my phonebook and spending more time with real friends.
> 
> Papers get me bacause of the City stuff. Some are fair and some are plain hate. Martin Samuel is a neutral with a good base of opinion whereas a fellow in the Mirror is pro-United, anti-City, pro United, anti-City and it gets you down reading it. I hate how papers don't pick up certain people on hypocrisy and ballsups. Lets speak about Fergie, last year Young fell like he was shot and Fergie said he was touched and entitled to go down yet he moans about Torres. The other day Rio undermined him and was meant to be 'dealth with' but Rio was in the right and Fergie backed down, if that was Mancini with Lescott or AVB with Gallas say then they would have been questioned and hammered. Shit like that annoys me, cal it for what it is down the line or shut the fuck up. Nothing against United but I have noticed papers lean towards them because of their huge fan base and want them folk to buy papers. They write what sells. Just a shame it's such diatribe. But yeah fuck off the trash out your life and spend that time/effort/money on something you want.
> 
> I am thinking of bikes myself mate, is that a 2 stroke model because pistons are a nightmare, when they go your talking a rebore and polish and new piston, £100+ for piston and with rebore £200 ish. Seems a steal mind, might be worth checking engine numbers  I'd defo have a sniff at it for that money. Just be sure to rip at the revs if you hear the DR's coming :lol: I am seriously, seriously looking at getting a bike, on or off road. A very good mate of mine is moving house and has just under 3 acres of land to himself, he was on about building a ramp and getting trail bike so I'm thinking of getting a bike and leaving at his place. He moves in December and give it 2 weeks or so I will start chilling at his place, will take some pics for you of the setup. Rich cunt but great bloke to know. He even has a custom build 'game station' which consists of a proper seat, stearing wheel and pedal with 3d tv and surround sound, Gran Turismo and F1 is ridiculous on it mate. He has a movie room to which he plans to put the gamestation in, whilst his missus earns the crust I'll be round there drinking his booze and eating his food on Mon and Tues nights! Shame he's not into boxing because I had grand plans for his movie room, massive tv with no boxing on it is a waste in my opinion. He wants fucking with a traffic cone the wrong un.
> 
> Back onto bike though, normally £1k to £1500 depending on condition, added kit and upgrades. At that money it's a steal so I'd box clever but defo be interested, if it is pinched get it £100 off or summat and grind off numbers. If for some reason you get caught say you bought it off a gypsy for £1250. It'll be a very fast bike and being that new gotta be worth getting. I'm even talking myself into it :lol:


Tell me about it man, papers are shite mate.....Only real footy show I watch appart from MOTD an highlights shows is The Sunday Supplement on Sky....I really enjoy that...Martin Samuel is usually on that, every two weeks or so....Very good journo him like IMO......Players an managers are all media trained, you get fuck all out of them nowadays...Shit, even Mike Tyson is media trained now....All he says when pushed is " I dont know anything about that"! haha.

Yeah 2 stroker!, eng eng engggg!....Going round with me mate on Sat to have a proper look an give it a test ride/thrash...I know yeah, could be a ringer like, thats what I thought first glance....Its a factory bike as well, summats gotta be wrong with it, only daft few scuffs here an there, what you would expect on the fairing an that....Weve got KTMs round our way now, but they cant ride them, useless on them coppers! ha, waste of a bike!...And they are 4 strokers so you can hear em from miles away!

He sounds like a good mate to have.....Flash cunt! haha...One day mate we will have that much coin....It happens to good people one day!........Should defo get that ramp sorted out like mate, be good for doing videos of it etc....Weve got 3 good bike tracks round our way so, can just blast on them for jumps an that...I still want another trial bike, a decent Montesa to go doing proper trials...Sold my Gas Gas an backup Montesa a while back cos nobody was going out on them much.

Ill let you know how it looks an that when Ive had a look with me pal on Saturday...Fingers crossed its not a ringer!.Even if it is, still might buy it, but haggle him down a bit! haha


----------



## Miguel2010

1st Contact said:


>


hahaha!...Who the fuck is that???


----------



## Markyboy86

The Rock. (Not Gavin Rees, the other one)


----------



## Noonaldinho

:think


----------



## Bryn

Hello, Brett.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Hello, Brett.


:hi: Jon,

Hows things?

I havent really been on all week as I've been working down near Essex.


----------



## davez

Choi was on Bunce on Monday night with Spencer Fearon. not much was said and not really sure why he was on there?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi: Jon,
> 
> Hows things?
> 
> I havent really been on all week as I've been working down near Essex.


I'm alright dude. Got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Bryn

@davez It's because he's fighting in Singapore shortly and was promoting that. They talked about it loads.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I'm alright dude. Got any plans for the weekend?


just went for a curry last night , ended up getting in at half 4!.

Today will just be chill out and watch a bit of football, how about you and yours?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> just went for a curry last night , ended up getting in at half 4!.
> 
> Today will just be chill out and watch a bit of football, how about you and yours?


I love it when you head out with the intention of just having some food and a few drinks and it ends up turning in to a mad one.

I'll go and see my little nephew later and my mam/brother/sister, drop the Mrs off at work and then do some kids entertainment with the little un. Most likely comprising of letting her do my hair and then watching High School Musical 2 and eating popcorn. All in all an eventful day.

I'm just going to check @Wallet 's thread for what boxing is on this weekend, I think it's the Huck fight.


----------



## GazOC

Huck and Prizefighter.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Huck and Prizefighter.


:good


----------



## GazOC

Think I'll have a little punt on McEwan just to try and inject a little interest in tonights proceedings.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Ekundayo :deal

was a good night last night and I dont have a hangover , my missus is wrote off though :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

just had some bloke call up about my Alfa, after 5 mins of the usual questions cam belt , tax , mot. ......

he says how far are you from Southend![/PHP]


----------



## GazOC

Whats the story behind Ekundayo?


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Whats the story behind Ekundayo?


I'm not too sure mate to be honest , Spencer Fearon is raving about him as is Ben Doughty who you should add as a friend on Facebook , has some good debate about boxing on there!


----------



## Wallet

If it wasn't Fearon I might be slightly more inclined to listen to the hype.


----------



## Noonaldinho

and whenever I back a favourite in PF they lose!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Alfa sold last night on eBay, below its value IMO, then get messge of wining bidder just saying they cant afford to insure it so wont be completing deal
:fire


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Alfa sold last night on eBay, below its value IMO, then get messge of wining bidder just saying they cant afford to insure it so wont be completing deal
> :fire


I've had fuckers do that to me before, it's infuriating. On the plus side it's usually free to re-enlist.


----------



## Bryn

Remarkable, there was more to Rodney than Bob Ferris.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Yeah suppose Bryn, gonna re list it later with a few other bits that I have been meaning to get rid of for a while


----------



## Scotty

Bryn said:


> Remarkable, there was more to Rodney than Bob Ferris.


What's the deal with Rodney anyway?


----------



## Noonaldinho

:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

Rumours going about that Kirkland LAing has died


----------



## Twelvey

Noonaldinho said:


> :rofl


I love that mong with his hands up :rofl


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Alfa sold last night on eBay, below its value IMO, then get messge of wining bidder just saying they cant afford to insure it so wont be completing deal
> :fire


Gutted for you Noon, I dunno how good webuyanycar.com is but he might be worth a shout?

Missus bought a 'great condition' 206cc 3 months back, just needed tracking and a change of brake-pads apparently.Turns out they glued drivers footwell fabric to shell because it has a tear, exhaust needs changing and imo the gearbox could do with replacing but may just be gear selector rubber mount? CV joint on driveshaft sounds like it's rubbing which is usual effect of a fucked up gator so theres another tonne to lay out. Fucking joke and she paid top end for it :-( Never again will I buy from Ebay for cars. Worth paying that bit extra for garage cars for warrenty.

Hows tricks Noon?


----------



## Holmes

By the way guys, that porno looks likely to be shot in Dec or Jan. Got 6 whores to choose from and Teeto is in luck by looks of it as Ste at work has bottled it the fucking wetter.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Gutted for you Noon, I dunno how good webuyanycar.com is but he might be worth a shout?
> 
> Missus bought a 'great condition' 206cc 3 months back, just needed tracking and a change of brake-pads apparently.Turns out they glued drivers footwell fabric to shell because it has a tear, exhaust needs changing and imo the gearbox could do with replacing but may just be gear selector rubber mount? CV joint on driveshaft sounds like it's rubbing which is usual effect of a fucked up gator so theres another tonne to lay out. Fucking joke and she paid top end for it :-( Never again will I buy from Ebay for cars. Worth paying that bit extra for garage cars for warrenty.
> 
> Hows tricks Noon?


Not too bad pal, relisted the car now just annoying, We buy any car offered me below half of what this kid had bid!


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Not too bad pal, relisted the car now just annoying, We buy any car offered me below half of what this kid had bid!


Unbelievable, at least robbers wear masks!

Good luck with re-list, could a 'alfa fan club' magazine advert be the answer?

That lad had a duty to pay up Noon, it's not your fault the lad couldn't afford insurance, the thick cunt should have checked it out before purchasing car. Did you have a second buyer who you could have put sale onto? The second highest bidder like? Very hard to sell anything of value before christmas.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Unbelievable, at least robbers wear masks!
> 
> Good luck with re-list, could a 'alfa fan club' magazine advert be the answer?
> 
> That lad had a duty to pay up Noon, it's not your fault the lad couldn't afford insurance, the thick cunt should have checked it out before purchasing car. Did you have a second buyer who you could have put sale onto? The second highest bidder like? Very hard to sell anything of value before christmas.


Yeah, I offered it to the 2nd highest bidder but they declined. Hopefully will go for more this time round :good

Hows things your end mate?


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah, I offered it to the 2nd highest bidder but they declined. Hopefully will go for more this time round :good
> 
> Hows things your end mate?


They declined, jokers! Sounds like a group of dreamers you had bidding there. Put a 'no bids from less than x feedback and xx/x% positive' mate, will remove the tyre-kicking dreamers into touch then, I hope for you anyway.

I'm ok mate, paintballing on Saturday, then watched match on tele and then went ordered a pizza whilst watching Huck and playing Fifa. Missus went to display so had gaff to myself.

Just the usual Sunday chill yesterday mate.

Hopefully your car will go for more yeah, are you up for CHB meetup? We can travel together if it comes off? I still say Birmingham offers best night for everyone, Krauts set up the market soon, can't wait!
Tickets for City v Ajax tomorrow, should be good but we need Dortmund to beat Real to have any real chance of going through, UEFA Cup beckons imo. Think we will click into gear soon and have team back from injury and in form, still unbeaten and not playing our best with key players having been injured, Yaya in ACON will harm us no doubt but hope Milner takes his chance. PMSL at all the Mancini criticism, seems like the press wanna get rid of him yet fuck all is written about Wenger and O'Neil who imo are both found wanting this year. O'Neil in particular has been a fucking joke.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> They declined, jokers! Sounds like a group of dreamers you had bidding there. Put a 'no bids from less than x feedback and xx/x% positive' mate, will remove the tyre-kicking dreamers into touch then, I hope for you anyway.
> 
> I'm ok mate, paintballing on Saturday, then watched match on tele and then went ordered a pizza whilst watching Huck and playing Fifa. Missus went to display so had gaff to myself.
> 
> Just the usual Sunday chill yesterday mate.
> 
> Hopefully your car will go for more yeah, are you up for CHB meetup? We can travel together if it comes off? I still say Birmingham offers best night for everyone, Krauts set up the market soon, can't wait!
> Tickets for City v Ajax tomorrow, should be good but we need Dortmund to beat Real to have any real chance of going through, UEFA Cup beckons imo. Think we will click into gear soon and have team back from injury and in form, still unbeaten and not playing our best with key players having been injured, Yaya in ACON will harm us no doubt but hope Milner takes his chance. PMSL at all the Mancini criticism, seems like the press wanna get rid of him yet fuck all is written about Wenger and O'Neil who imo are both found wanting this year. O'Neil in particular has been a fucking joke.


I'd possibly be up for meeting up yeah, but I'm possibly going to be working in Amsterdam for December, so that would scupper it!

City just don't look as together as a team this year. IS there a problem between Tevez and Aguero? I have dropped Kompany from dreamteam cause you've hardly kept a clean sheet. I think the speculation about Mancini isnt helped by all the ex Barca team being brought in around him, whils Pep is sat at his villa somewhere.....

For UTD I fear for Vidic seems one injury after another, and wish they had gone for Sahin who is doing well at Liverpool ( he played with Kagawa back in Germany)


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> I'd possibly be up for meeting up yeah, but I'm possibly going to be working in Amsterdam for December, so that would scupper it!
> 
> City just don't look as together as a team this year. IS there a problem between Tevez and Aguero? I have dropped Kompany from dreamteam cause you've hardly kept a clean sheet. I think the speculation about Mancini isnt helped by all the ex Barca team being brought in around him, whils Pep is sat at his villa somewhere.....
> 
> For UTD I fear for Vidic seems one injury after another, and wish they had gone for Sahin who is doing well at Liverpool ( he played with Kagawa back in Germany)


Our problems are clear. Richards and Zaba were injured at start of season and we have blooded in Nastasic who is Joleons replacement. We have tightened at the back now but our whoel problem is playing too deep and inviting pressure.

Aguero had the knock at Southhampton and not been right since and Tevez needs to be played all the time in his form. The pair aren't good friends and Tevez knows he is wanted gone still, thing is his wages aren't part of FFP and nobody will pay what he's worth so he stays until his contract is done I suppose. I said before Dzeko is a good player but not for us, square peg in round hole. He scores but his touch is poor and he fails the team, we play better without him and we are really missing Silva.

When team is back I want;

Hart
Clichy
Lescott/Nasty
Kompany
Richards
Barry
Milner
Yaya
Silva
Aguero
Tevez

Sell Balo in Jan and use funds plus next years tv deal for Falcoa. Tevez runs contract down and we replace naturally with Guidetti. We need width too, I like Rodriguez and Isco, Porto and Malaga respectively.

I remember Sahin at Dortmund, he was player of year before he left for Real and I would have liked him too. Liverpool did well getting him but I see him going back to Real and replacing Alonso naturally, both accomplished passers of the ball and like for like really. He'd be great for you to be fair. Vidic is done imo, a real shame for the guy because it's been a long lay off and he's entering that stage where injuries are harder to shake off. A great defender and a massive loss. If it happened to Vinny I'd be devastated so I can empathise with you.

Mancini is going nowhere, 5 year contract and winner of league last year. I reckon Pep will go to Chelsea but I'd have him at our place but only if Mancini sees out season, cruel to sack a winner so soon, he's unbeaten and lets not forget how long it took United to adapt to Europe. Fergie won it twice in 20 odd years! I personally see Mancini seeing this season out no matter what and a change will only happen in summer if he's performed badly. Word in Italy is Mancini will go to AC Milan if he gets sacked or follow up the Italy job. All conjecture and stays that way I hope but as I said last season Noon, we wont ever do well in Europe with Mancini. He'll take some beating in the leagues but in Europe he doesn't setup right.


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> O'Neil in particular has been a fucking joke.


And I'm loving it.


----------



## Twelvey

Wallet said:


> And I'm loving it.


I'm not. We've went from a really quick fluid, counter attacking team to having the slowest, unimaginative build up play in the league. It makes for hideous viewing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Courtesy of Manning :rofl


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> And I'm loving it.


I bet you are mate, he left you right in the shit when the purse strings were cut. Managers moan about lack of loyalty shown by players yet O'Neil is as bad as any other (Harry Redknapp takes the gold).

Seriously, I just can't work out why he's getting no stick. Southampton and Reading have been the whipping boys by pundits yet both are promoted teams and yet O'Neil gets a pass. Really is unbelievable, the man wears teflon surely?


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> I bet you are mate, he left you right in the shit when the purse strings were cut. Managers moan about lack of loyalty shown by players yet O'Neil is as bad as any other (Harry Redknapp takes the gold).
> 
> Seriously, I just can't work out why he's getting no stick. Southampton and Reading have been the whipping boys by pundits yet both are promoted teams and yet O'Neil gets a pass. Really is unbelievable, the man wears teflon surely?


The media love him because he's so good for a quote I think. Southampton and Reading are easy targets.


----------



## Holmes

12downfor10 said:


> I'm not. We've went from a really quick fluid, counter attacking team to having the slowest, unimaginative build up play in the league. It makes for hideous viewing.


Yet Bruce took the blame last time. Signings need time to gel, Bruce was hammered and O'Neil walked on water in the eyes of many. O'Neil mde you hard to beat and soem of your players played out of their skin, Sess was inspired but O'Neil took the plaudits yet the players take the blame this time yet it was opposite for Bruce (not a huge fan of btw).

Anyway, as soon as Sess kicks into gear you'll be fine. Top player imo.


----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


> The media love him because he's so good for a quote I think. Southampton and Reading are easy targets.


Agree, Redknapp too.

All I hear is how his genius got a poor Spurs side from relegation scrappers to top4 contention. This is the same side Jol did well before being harshly scrapped for Ramos (one season wonder with a good Seville side) who was poor. Harry lives off that. My facebook was ridiculous with Capello is shit and Harry for the job stuff. Capello is one of the greatest club managers of all time and Harry has an FA Cup to his name. It's like comparing Ali to Fury it really is. Fucking hysterical here because the way our media went for him. Look at the shit Hodgson gets now because he's not their man.

Only the other day I put MOTD on and listened to him pine on about signing Mata and how they were close but Chelsea 'blew them out of the water'. This cunt has been close to every top player but really it's just him taking up his ability and the clubs stock. Arsenal were contenders but not Spurs. Harry always has shit to say, pulling up by the reporters spouting bollocks to journos (Cahill miss and not in for Kaka hahaha) and now the only drive through chat he does is with McDonalds.


----------



## Twelvey

Holmes said:


> Yet Bruce took the blame last time. Signings need time to gel, Bruce was hammered and O'Neil walked on water in the eyes of many. O'Neil mde you hard to beat and soem of your players played out of their skin, Sess was inspired but O'Neil took the plaudits yet the players take the blame this time yet it was opposite for Bruce (not a huge fan of btw).
> 
> Anyway, as soon as Sess kicks into gear you'll be fine. Top player imo.


Agree completely with the Sess point, at times last season he was on another level to any other player we've had in my time as a fan, looked dangerous every time he got the ball and was the focal point for all our counter-attacks. I've been disappointed with Johnson (who I've always thought as good but overrated because he's English and Left-footed) and McClean who looks like he's been figured out by most RB's. We are crying out for a decent creative centre mid to play alongside catts (who was the best player on the pitch for either team by a mile on Saturday). Defence has been pretty sound. Just need our attacking players to turn it up and create chances because fletch will score them.

How's Javi Garcia looking for you lot? I was surprised you let De Jong go and bought bloody rodwell.


----------



## Twelvey

Holmes said:


> I bet you are mate, he left you right in the shit when the purse strings were cut. Managers moan about lack of loyalty shown by players yet O'Neil is as bad as any other (Harry Redknapp takes the gold).
> 
> Seriously, I just can't work out why he's getting no stick. Southampton and Reading have been the whipping boys by pundits yet both are promoted teams and yet O'Neil gets a pass. Really is unbelievable, the man wears teflon surely?


I think MON has avoided the stick as much so far this season simply because while we've been playing shit, we haven't been losing much or conceding, while Reading and Southampton have both leaked goals.


----------



## Holmes

12downfor10 said:


> Agree completely with the Sess point, at times last season he was on another level to any other player we've had in my time as a fan, looked dangerous every time he got the ball and was the focal point for all our counter-attacks. I've been disappointed with Johnson (who I've always thought as good but overrated because he's English and Left-footed) and McClean who looks like he's been figured out by most RB's. We are crying out for a decent creative centre mid to play alongside catts (who was the best player on the pitch for either team by a mile on Saturday). Defence has been pretty sound. Just need our attacking players to turn it up and create chances because fletch will score them.
> 
> How's Javi Garcia looking for you lot? I was surprised you let De Jong go and bought bloody rodwell.


He's been injured mate. He's great in the air and knows what he's doing but he's been injured and adapating to game. Will save my verdict until Jan really.

I'm surprised we let DeJong go too but its simply down to direction and selection. He wanted first teal football and we couldbt guarantee, he wanted 100k a week and we wouldn't pay it. Garcia is his replacement and the money saved in wages over 5 years covers the fee near enough but for 4millon iirc.

Rodwell was bought as a promising players and an English player at that. 2 years away from serious contention but a sub role is his future unless he concentrates more. I went to watch us v Dortmund (got Ajax tickets for tomorrow ) and Yaya literally didn't trust him, he would go out his way to avoid him unless necessary. That told me volumes.

Shame to see Nigel go but starting place at AC Milan is a good move for him. Wish him the very best.

We are short of a CM imo. A world class player like Ramires to partner Yaya would be great. Mourinho or Sahin would he great alternatives.

Never a keen fan on Johnson. Strong against the weak and weak against the strong. Very highly opinionated too and a player that needs to be told he's great imo. I'm happy to be wrong but I feel he's an enigma. Balotelli is no different.


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Noonaldinho

My laptop has a celeron processor, is this the Skoda (of the 80's) of all processors? as I just downloaded Championship manager 2005 and it wont play it :huh


----------



## Bajingo

Noonaldinho said:


> My laptop has a celeron processor, is this the Skoda (of the 80's) of all processors? as I just downloaded Championship manager 2005 and it wont play it :huh


How old is it? If it can't play a game that old which probably doesn't even require that much power it's absolutely fucked :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bajingo said:


> How old is it? If it can't play a game that old which probably doesn't even require that much power it's absolutely fucked :lol:


About 3 or 4 years old

Its a Fujitsu Siemens V5535 I have upgraded it to 2gb or Ram


----------



## Bryn

Celeron ain't up to much these days, post the system requirements of the game.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows 2000/XP/Vista
Processor: Pentium 3 @ 1 GHz or Equivalent
Memory: 256 MB
Hard Drive: 400 MB Free
Video Memory: 32 MB
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
CD/DVD Rom Drive

Recommended System Requirements
OS: Windows 2000/XP/Vista
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2 GHz or Equivalent
Memory: 512 MB
Hard Drive: 400 MB Free
Video Memory: 64 MB
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
CD/DVD Rom Drive


----------



## Bryn

Just Googled the System Requirements, you need 256mb RAM and a 1GHz Processor, so you should be OK.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Thats a pentium 3 , where as mine is a celeron :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

[email protected] Celeron


----------



## Bryn

You should be able to handle it fine, what problem you having?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just crashes on the menu screen where I cant see any options


----------



## Wallet

Put the disc in the fridge overnight then try again.

If you're in a rush chuck it in the freezer for 20 minutes.


----------



## Miguel2010

Try installing this if you don't already have it mate......Just uncheck delete current passwords box so you don't have to fill in passwords on every site you log onto.

Might help your system run a bit smoother.....Run it every time you startup...Keeps it unclogged of shite.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner


----------



## Miguel2010

Ive got a i3 stone desktop for games....I hardly ever used it until I clocked it had a hdmi out...so got it all set up to use, dwnloaded Fifa 13 for it, all running sweet, but it had no wireless card onboard...So I found an old one (cos I was sick of using my laptop as a bridge to give the desktop internet to download etc) unplugged everything from desktop, all cables the lot, plugged wireless pci card in, plugged all wires back in turned on, starts an stopped fans fire up then cuts out...Took card out, then tried it without the card in, no video output....Bollocks!!! Took it to my local pc shop and let them have a look at it, 150 quid to get it running again to a level down from its performance, or 250 quid to put it back how it was.....Its an I3 core Stone micro destop micro motherboard, which are obsolete now and are expensive to get hold of.....

Not gutted at all!


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wallet said:


> Put the disc in the fridge overnight then try again.
> 
> If you're in a rush chuck it in the freezer for 20 minutes.


As a student in Computing I can confirm that this is a foolproof technique.


----------



## Noonaldinho

its a lrgsl download from game , do I put Lsptop or just the invoice in freezer :huh


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> its a lrgsl download from game , do I put Lsptop or just the invoice in freezer :huh


Both.


----------



## Bryn

Noon, right click the exe, go to properties and check the box that says 'run in compatibility mode', them select XP SP2 and then OK.


----------



## Holmes

Never fail to smile reading Noons posts about computing. Fucking love ya Noon.


----------



## Wickio




----------



## Roe

Wickio said:


>


:rofl


----------



## GazOC

What version of Direct X are you running Noon?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Never fail to smile reading Noons posts about computing. Fucking love ya Noon.


:lol:

I may start up my own thread!


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> What version of Direct X are you running Noon?


I updated to most recent.

I fucked it up earlier, accidently un installed the game. It now appears that there is no option to re download things from Games website without paying again!


----------



## ScouseLeader

Wickio said:


>


:lol: That's actually amazing.


----------



## Noonaldinho

The cheeky fucker who won my car but didnt buy it has left me feed back, I managed to get their home phone number from ebay so gave them a call, cheeky fucks


----------



## Noonaldinho

01793737151 for anyone interested


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'm tempted to apply for some loans / ppi reclaim to the number


----------



## GazOC

Gay dating website?


----------



## Bryn

Noon, I used to sign my mates up to Yes card credit for a laugh when I was younger. You give your number and specify a time for them to call you to dicuss, early Saturday morning was always a favourite. :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

:good I'll be doing this, the cheeky bastards . I'm selling my iPhone and a woman just messaged me saying she's unsure about bidding due to my recent poor feedback!


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> 01793737151 for anyone interested


:think An advert for a car in autotrader?

:think Free to collector stuff in Bargain Pages?


----------



## Holmes

Sapce Kitchens is another number. I once got over 50 calls off them in a week trying to sell me a kitchen. Get them on the go, Amber windows and Staybright. 

Might even be worth knocking up some account on Plenty Of Fish and put number at bottom. Get an attractive girl in 'intimate encounter' and say 'kinky sex sought' and what not. Whack the number down and suggest you're up for dirty sex calls.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> :good I'll be doing this, the cheeky bastards . I'm selling my iPhone and a woman just messaged me saying she's unsure about bidding due to my recent poor feedback!


Send her a message with your back and forth contact with the timewaster so they know you're not fucking about. Contact ebay and get them involved. Bad feedback for you when a buyer has let you down is nothing short of absurd. I have a day at work tomorrow doing a stock take, will be finished by 12 I reckon so I'll really fuck about tomorrow with that number.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Sapce Kitchens is another number. I once got over 50 calls off them in a week trying to sell me a kitchen. Get them on the go, Amber windows and Staybright.
> 
> *Might even be worth knocking up some account on Plenty Of Fish and put number at bottom. Get an attractive girl in 'intimate encounter' and say 'kinky sex sought' and what not. Whack the number down and suggest you're up for dirty sex calls.*


:lol: YES.

You'll need to add a line saying you like to roleplay as a middle-aged northern bloke and will pretend to not know what's going on, but that it's all part of the game.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> :lol: YES.
> 
> You'll need to add a line saying you like to roleplay as a middle-aged northern bloke and will pretend to not know what's going on, but that it's all part of the game.


Yup, say you're a sucker for rusky voices and enjoy masturbation to phone sex scenarios. Say the partner enjoys too and often enjoys watching 'me' have sex with strangers and provides instructions. Offer a place to stay too, 'not that you'll get much sleep mind lol' 

Nothing would creep me out more than a phone call from some sex-crazed weirdo from Derby telling me what he's going to do.

''Aaarm gon' t' smash yer ringpiece in Duck!''

The thing is Autotrader needs paying for so you get traced. With P.O.F you can register via proxy and dodgy email and no comebacks yet probably gets the best result. If an address can be found to that number I'd quite like a PM, order some Chinese and Indian food on Friday and a couple of cabs.


----------



## EnglishWay

cant find any working links for Paulie Malignaggi vs Pablo Cesar Cano , pisses me off when this happens..


----------



## Wallet

EnglishWay said:


> cant find any working links for Paulie Malignaggi vs Pablo Cesar Cano , pisses me off when this happens..


Courtesy of the brilliant SweetBoxing:

[video=dailymotion;k3fXDb4iG4uWE33uU3J]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k3fXDb4iG4uWE33uU3J[/video]


----------



## 1st Contact

--------
@Noonaldinho with your problem the best thing to do is to contact Ebay by calling them and explain what happened, they should remove the bad feedback 
In the meantime you can reply directly to the feedback and say what happened so any prospective buyers can see that the problem wasn't your fault :good


----------



## Bryn

:hi: 1C.

How goes it?


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> :hi: 1C.
> 
> How goes it?


I'm good, door work is going well, been moved to a new bar, though the photography has slowed down a bit as its got colder

How have you been mate??


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> I'm good, door work is going well, been moved to a new bar, though the photography has slowed down a bit as its got colder
> 
> How have you been mate??


I'm doing good, you been over at the other place or just not about at all? Nice to see you back.

I didn't realise the weather had an effect on business.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I'm doing good, you been over at the other place or just not about at all? Nice to see you back.
> 
> I didn't realise the weather had an effect on business.


Who wants to fap over pictures of birds wearing coats?


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Who wants to fap over pictures of birds wearing coats?


There's got to be a fetish for that.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> There's got to be a fetish for that.


Maybe in Wales.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> I'm doing good, you been over at the other place or just not about at all? Nice to see you back.
> 
> I didn't realise the weather had an effect on business.


Yeah it can, who wants to travel in the rain or cold weather, as I said it does slow down a bit but not completely I am mostly doing indoor portfolio work at the moment for up and coming models, I was offered a job in Spain shooting out there for a couple of weeks but had to turn it down as I do have my other job to think about



Wallet said:


> Who wants to fap over pictures of birds wearing coats?





Bryn said:


> There's got to be a fetish for that.





Wallet said:


> Maybe in Wales.


 :lol:


----------



## EnglishWay

Wallet said:


> Courtesy of the brilliant SweetBoxing:
> 
> [video=dailymotion;k3fXDb4iG4uWE33uU3J]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k3fXDb4iG4uWE33uU3J[/video]


yeah i found it on that site in the end, fuck knows why i didnt go there in the first place.

cheers anyway wallet lad


----------



## Bryn

Could someone 'WAR hat' this for me, please? Thanks!


----------



## Roe

:lol: @AnthonyW ^^^


----------



## AnthonyW




----------



## Bryn

Dubs! Thank you. :happy


----------



## Boxed Ears

:lol::lol::lol: Good man, @AnthonyW/@Dubs.


----------



## Wallet

WAR CHOI..! 



...In his quest for the shitty IBO belt.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> WAR CHOI..!
> 
> ...In his quest for the shitty IBO belt.


What time is it on, and where can I watch? :think


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> What time is it on, and where can I watch? :think


About 1:30pm. On the interwebz, hopefully.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> About 1:30pm. On the interwebz, hopefully.


Sweet, I'll keep an eye out for a stream.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

I'm back from the big smoke, did you make any calls @Holmes?


----------



## Noonaldinho

eBay wont remove the feedback as it is the girls opinion!!!!!!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> eBay wont remove the feedback as it is the girls opinion!!!!!!


Even though the sale didn't complete properly?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Yeah, ebay told me to cancel it so that I got the credit to my account quicker instead of filling an unpaid item dispute. So I did that, so now in there eyes we both happily agreed to cancel the transaction .


----------



## Markyboy86

@Holmes are you going to the Froch or Hatton fights then mate?
@Bryn Is that SNV in your missus stomach?


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> @Bryn Is that SNV in your missus stomach?


I hope so, that would be awesome.


----------



## Vano-irons

Does anyone have that link whim automatically sign you out of ESB after you've been banned.
@Wallet, you know everything else :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Just clear your cookies for ESB.


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


> Just clear your cookies for ESB.


I'm on the iPhone


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> I hope so, that would be awesome.


It would be mate, would probs make the Daily Mail website too. How long is she gone? This is your 2nd sprog right? Congrats on having sex atleast twice btw.


----------



## Wallet

Vano-irons said:


> Does anyone have that link whim automatically sign you out of ESB after you've been banned.
> 
> @Wallet, you know everything else :lol:


http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum...5390-e272ad06602b5f366a51040e9b0d8dec84bd2395


----------



## Bryn

Vano-irons said:


> I'm on the iPhone


Can you not clear your cookies on an iPhone Safari browser? :lol:

Android >>>>>



Markyboy86 said:


> It would be mate, would probs make the Daily Mail website too. How long is she gone? This is your 2nd sprog right? Congrats on having sex atleast twice btw.


She is 12 weeks and 4 days.

Yep, 2nd one. Cheers. :good


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> Can you not clear your cookies on an iPhone Safari browser? :lol:
> 
> Android >>>>>
> 
> She is 12 weeks and 4 days.
> 
> Yep, 2nd one. Cheers. :good


Do you know what sex the kid is yet? Im a noob and dont have any kids (that i know of) Its a girl you have just now right?


----------



## Vano-irons

Wallet said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum...5390-e272ad06602b5f366a51040e9b0d8dec84bd2395


:lol: I knew you'd know! Appreciated


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Do you know what sex the kid is yet? Im a noob and dont have any kids (that i know of) Its a girl you have just now right?


Nah, we won't know the sex until 20 weeks.

We've got a girl already, she's 8. My Mrs already has her when we started going out, about 6 years ago.


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> Nah, we won't know the sex until 20 weeks.
> 
> We've got a girl already, she's 8. My Mrs already has her when we started going out, about 6 years ago.


Good stuff. You any preference or just as long as its healthy.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Good stuff. You any preference or just as long as its healthy.


Aye, as long as it's healthy then I'll be happy. I want a boy though, if it's a girl I'll want another, if it's a boy I'll stop there I think.


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## Noonaldinho

I there away to get this Galaxy S3 to only updates app when connected to wifi?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I there away to get this Galaxy S3 to only updates app when connected to wifi?


Yes.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Yes.


Spill the beans then Brynlaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I there away to get this Galaxy S3 to only updates app when connected to wifi?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Application+updates+when+only+connected+to+wifi+android+ICS


----------



## Bryn

It's International day! :happy


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Application+updates+when+only+connected+to+wifi +android+ICS


Thanks Ranjit


----------



## Bryn

@ranjit


----------



## GazOC

Do you not have access to Google Noon? If you put your posts into Google you'd get the answer.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Do you not have access to Google Noon? If you put your posts into Google you'd get the answer.


If I did that the Choi would only have 1500 posts :deal


----------



## Bryn

Top 25 KO's on ESPN Classic right now. Kill some times for those that haven't seen it before the Klitschko fight. :good


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> If I did that the Choi would only have 1500 posts :deal


Thats very true!


----------



## Noonaldinho

:huh


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :huh


What's up? Did you try and use the microwave on your own again?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> What's up? Did you try and use the microwave on your own again?


Funnily enough I wa about to put a chicken and mushroom slice in the microwave but went with the oven instead!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Funnily enough I wa about to put a chicken and mushroom slice in the microwave but went with the oven instead!


Ah, a connoisseur.


----------



## Mandanda

Looks like ESB is closed the British forum till futher notice, Looks like someone's posted something and got the forum in trouble.


----------



## dftaylor

Mandanda said:


> Looks like ESB is closed the British forum till futher notice, Looks like someone's posted something and got the forum in trouble.


Just saw that. Insane... Why not just ban the user?


----------



## JFT96

Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Bryn

CHB>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Libertarian

I think it's got something to do with the Frank Maloney issue.... or perhaps Steve Bunce.

Like DFT said, why not just delete the content and ban the user(s) :think


----------



## Chatty

Just goes to show what snivelling little cunts boxing promoters generally are. There bound to get shit if they go on like a twat on tv so they should just put there head down and get on with it. I doubt they are helping themselves by constantly threatening to sue people.


----------



## Holmes

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=442697

:lol:

I dunno where to start so I needn't bother. A sad day passes when a forum blocks users from posting because of threats.


----------



## Holmes

chatty said:


> Just goes to show what snivelling little cunts boxing promoters generally are. There bound to get shit if they go on like a twat on tv so they should just put there head down and get on with it. I doubt they are helping themselves by constantly threatening to sue people.


If they paid their boxers with the money they spend on legal action that'd be a start :deal


----------



## wildcat

This is what is says on ESB:
"Some of you guys really need to learn not to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory of a person's privacy...esp. when you know that certain people read this forum every day. Well done!"

Heard it's to do with a certain other promoter, some of the comments on there over the weekend....


----------



## Guest

I think its to do with the Maloney stuff and talking about Sutherland.


----------



## Holmes

robpalmer135 said:


> I think its to do with the Maloney stuff and talking about Sutherland.


Thread in the chb lounge that's full of posts now. They deleted the ESB lounge thread.

Bunce is to blame apparently, I personall thought it was Gnome/Maloney


----------



## Lunny

Holmes said:


> Thread in the chb lounge that's full of posts now. They deleted the ESB lounge thread.
> 
> Bunce is to blame apparently, I personall thought it was Gnome/Maloney


No-one really knows.

If there were odds on it I'd bet on it being fish eyes or a combination of them all.


----------



## Holmes

Lunny said:


> No-one really knows.
> 
> If there were odds on it I'd bet on it being fish eyes or a combination of them all.


Funny how they're all in together now. I would stake good money that any threat to posters/forum would be sent from a certain H.Basha :deal


----------



## Jay

Holmes said:


> Funny how they're all in together now. I would stake good money that any threat to posters/forum would be sent from a certain H.Basha :deal


she's not been online since her join date of 22nd June.


----------



## Holmes

Jay said:


> she's not been online since her join date of 22nd June.


She doesn't need to be. She can view without logging in and so to esb. She could then email threats like she did before. I am still to this day unaware how on gods earth she had my email address.

Is that here or there btw?


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> She doesn't need to be. She can view without logging in and so to esb. She could then email threats like she did before. I am still to this day unaware how on gods earth she had my email address.


 @Jay bottled it and gave up your private registration information.


----------



## Jay

:lol:

Fuck @Bryn

Mod lounge talk is PRIVATE TO THE MOD LOUNGE!!!


----------



## Holmes

Seriously Bryn, I'm at a loss. She had email and all recipients even though only one person had my details and he was warned too


----------



## Jay

Holmes said:


> Seriously Bryn, I'm at a loss. She had email and all recipients even though only one person had my details and he was warned too


Possibly sent some legal notice to ESB to get it? Or contacted the hosting company behind ESB?

Nothing's been done via CHB (as of yet) anyway.


----------



## Libertarian

I think someone within the chain of communication was a mole for sure..... 

There were emails flying about all over the place and if a forwarding address is left on the email it's clear to see where it came from.

I'm particularly suspicious of one individual who posted on ESB for a short time and claimed to need information for their boxing website - I'd not conversed with this person at all yet seemed to have knowledge of all my sources and what info was given to me.

It was all part of an operation I think to make people more wary over what they post in the forums, I don't think they had any intention of suing anybody. To my knowledge the only really libellous article I posted was my infamous ''Lukesclusive''.

I was advised by a prominent online boxing journalist whom I trust that it's not the first time that internet users had had the wind put up them so to speak, and to just be a little more careful over what I post. 

The issue here is that I (and others who posted anything) couldn't prove what we had written beyond reasonable doubt. At the end of the day, they've probably got more money than me and realise that I'd soon back down if threatened. 

I made a full, unqualified apology and promised to behave from now on.

My own opinion is that it's ridiculous to threaten people because they've criticised you on the internet. Granted, it might be libellous, defamatory etc but the audience isn't exactly huge, is it? And people aren't going to take what they read on a forum as gospel, considering I'm well noted for having an anti-Allegedly (and anti-Mismatch) agenda....

Not as if I've got the front page of a red top newspaper and free licence to lay into whom I please.


----------



## Chatty

I've never got one of these emails and I'll always give the promoters stick when warranted. You's must have been singled out.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Jay said:


> :lol:
> 
> Fuck @Bryn
> 
> Mod lounge talk is PRIVATE TO THE MOD LOUNGE!!!


Bryn's post was funny, I think that gets him an exemption from such minor things as, erm, rules.


----------



## Libertarian

I think what I posted went beyond stick :lol:

I'd be interested to know if Rob Palmer has ever had one.

Granted, he's never posted anything as brutal as what I did, but he regularly oversteps what I understand to be the mark - by actually identifying people, as opposed to hinting who they are.


----------



## Jay

SimonTemplar said:


> Bryn's post was funny, I think that gets him an exemption from such minor things as, erm, rules.


:wales


----------



## Bryn

@SimonTemplar :hi: Long time no see, where you been?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> @SimonTemplar :hi: Long time no see, where you been?


:hi: Yes, sorry old chum - the kids & Mrs T were off for half term, plus work has been very busy, plus I have been doing some work on the house ahead of number four arriving; Mrs Templar tends to go into nesting mode when a new arrival is inbound. So events just kind of overtook me. But I apologize for the abruptness of my departure.

How are you?


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :hi: Yes, sorry old chum - the kids & Mrs T were off for half term, plus work has been very busy, plus I have been doing some work on the house ahead of number four arriving; Mrs Templar tends to go into nesting mode when a new arrival is inbound. So events just kind of overtook me. But I apologize for the abruptness of my departure.
> 
> How are you?


Glad to hear all is well, I'm doing just great, but thank you.

I did find out today that if I take Paternity leave then I don't actually get paid, which I wasn't aware of, you get some kind of basic payout of £100 a week or something. I thought it was like 2 extra weeks leave. Bastards. Can a man get nothing for free? I'm now debating whether to sacrifice a week or two salary or a weeks holidays.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

What was the name of that website for laptops that was recommended recently?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Any of you boys tell me if this is much cop :think

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Fujitsu_LifeBook_AH531_1258205.html


----------



## Bryn

Ebuyer and ebay for laptops, also do a search on Hot UK deals.


----------



## GazOC

I got good deals on 2 of my last 3 laptops from the Dell returns store.


----------



## Bryn

Build your own, Noon! @GazOC will be happy to guide you through the process.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Build your own, Noon! @GazOC will be happy to guide you through the process.


I was gonna ask about upgrading the processor in my current one :good


----------



## GazOC

Not usually an option on laptops Noon. 
@Bryn. Your turn.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I was gonna ask about upgrading the processor in my current one :good


Not a task for the feint hearted. RAM is easy enough, but the CPU can be a alot trickier. Full of pitfalls.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Not a task for the feint hearted. RAM is easy enough, but the CPU can be a alot trickier. Full of pitfalls.


I feel now I have a good foundation knowledge and could give it a good go.....


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> I feel now I have a good foundation knowledge and could give it a good go.....


Gotta admire your confidence in the face of all the past evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Is that link I posted anygood :think

I dont know which processors are better than others.

I know more ram = the better

Thats about it :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Gotta admire your confidence in the face of all the past evidence to the contrary.


Just a few screws , wires , clips and plugs :lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Glad to hear all is well, I'm doing just great, but thank you.
> 
> I did find out today that if I take Paternity leave then I don't actually get paid, which I wasn't aware of, you get some kind of basic payout of £100 a week or something. I thought it was like 2 extra weeks leave. Bastards. Can a man get nothing for free? I'm now debating whether to sacrifice a week or two salary or a weeks holidays.


Yes, that's rough. I was working for HMG when we had our first two, and it was the realization that pat leave is rubbish that prompted me to find out that they'd give me up to 14 months' Unpaid Special Leave per child under five, and guarantee a return to work at my old rank. Couldn't argue with that, as it gave me a safety net for a foray into the private sector. Had they paid pat leave I might still be one of the grey men of Whitehall!

That's rubbish, though - are you just taking the two weeks? You could sacrifice both salary and holiday and give junior a month of Bryntime..?


----------



## GazOC

Sorry I missed you were expecting a new arrival Bryn. Congratulations!!


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Yes, that's rough. I was working for HMG when we had our first two, and it was the realization that pat leave is rubbish that prompted me to find out that they'd give me up to 14 months' Unpaid Special Leave per child under five, and guarantee a return to work at my old rank. Couldn't argue with that, as it gave me a safety net for a foray into the private sector. Had they paid pat leave I might still be one of the grey men of Whitehall!
> 
> That's rubbish, though - are you just taking the two weeks? You could sacrifice both salary and holiday and give junior a month of Bryntime..?


Something to think about. :think



GazOC said:


> Sorry I missed you were expecting a new arrival Bryn. Congratulations!!


Cheers Gaz. :good


----------



## Roe

> i have read all the post and twitter remarks about what i said, Yes with hindsight it did come across very bad and tasteless,As it was live TV i could not back track after it came out,The point i was trying to make was how single minded klitschko's are nothing stop then from getting the job done there way. I am not afraid to stand up and say i was wrong to come out with it like that. It was a remark made on live TV that i will have to live with for the rest of my days in boxing,I know how much the Klitschko's and Lewis like Manny he was a very personal guy to be around I all so had some great times with him in training camp and over a bottle of wine.I am not arse licking or trying to back track just admitting i use the wrong words to get a point across.


That was Frank Maloney's _apology_ about the Manny Steward comment?! Fuck sake :-( What a dick.


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> That was Frank Maloney's _apology_ about the Manny Steward comment?! Fuck sake :-( What a dick.


Since the other thread got closed...


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody watching SkySports News, they just cut live to Hearts about their tax troubles and some bloke is screaming 5-1 behind the reporter, very funny.


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Anybody watching SkySports News, they just cut live to Hearts about their tax troubles and some bloke is screaming 5-1 behind the reporter, very funny.


Did someone say 5-1?


----------



## Noonaldinho

What has happened Choi:think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Awesome


----------



## GazOC

Killed it stone dead with that first touch. Class.

BTW just had Rollo flavoured chocolate mousse. Recommended!


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:

This is some fella in my town.


----------



## Bryn

When I've been in similar situations with police they've had no qualms about squaring up to me and starting to get physical. The attitude of a great deal of officers is disgusting.


----------



## Wallet

"I am re-uploading this as it strangely seems to keep getting removed.." :lol:


----------



## GazOC

:lol:


----------



## Havik

I find this vid very uplifting for some reason:


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> This is some fella in my town.


Hope that jobsworth loses his job, house and everything. Lying bastard was caught out and resorted to an action that the civi would have been arrested for. One rule...


----------



## Markyboy86

Nottingham in the morning, meeting @LP for a boozing session in Hooters @Vano-irons is not invited, your rep gets ruined when you hang about with that boy :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Nottingham in the morning, meeting @LP for a boozing session in Hooters @Vano-irons is not invited, your rep gets ruined when you hang about with that boy :yep


 @Vano-irons needs to go back to the drawing board with his drinking, get himself down the tube station entrance with his 2 litres of cider


----------



## Vano-irons

I hope hooters is closed and that it rains all weekend. Not that I'm bitter or anything.

Just saying


----------



## Markyboy86

Vano-irons said:


> I hope hooters is closed and that it rains all weekend. Not that I'm bitter or anything.
> 
> Just saying


It dont rain in pubs mate, im sure we will cope just fine :happy


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol:

Have a good time lads. Proper wish I was going. Would drink you all under the table again!


----------



## Lunny

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> This is some fella in my town.


When 2 bellends collide...


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lunny said:


> When 2 bellends collide...


Soundd like the porno @Holmes was gonna make starring Rob Palmer!


----------



## Lunny

Noonaldinho said:


> Soundd like the porno @Holmes was gonna make starring Rob Palmer!


:rofl Will watch.

no ****


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody ever done the cinamon challenge :think


----------



## Markyboy86

@Noonaldinho Mr Tony on ESB done it, it looked uncomfortably racist for some reason.


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> Soundd like the porno @Holmes was gonna make starring Rob Palmer!


His boyish good looks will serve me well, I'm thinking 'another dick another dollar' :think

100% getting a porno on with @Teeto. My workmate has bottled it so what I am going to do is resurrect that thread and ask for help from CHB, maybe some donations be it funds and/or props. Gonna be a CHB porno starring our resident scouser and some 2-bit ho'. Brighthome Cum Queens. Will need help making cover, soundtracks etc.

Cant wait. Just gonna get Xmas out the way and off we go.


----------



## 1st Contact

Anyone here tried a Tactical Nuclear Penguin?


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> Anyone here tried a Tactical Nuclear Penguin?


:lol:

Just Googled it and I can't say it's something I fancy. Well, I'd drink a pint for bragging rights alone.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just Googled it and I can't say it's something I fancy. Well, I'd drink a pint for bragging rights alone.


:lol:

They are only legally allowed to sell it in 25ml shots so a pint would probably kill you :scaredas:


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> :lol:
> 
> They are only legally allowed to sell it in 25ml shots so a pint would probably kill you :scaredas:


I'm sure I'll be alright if I nursed it.


----------



## Roe

32% beer? :lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


> :lol:
> 
> They are only legally allowed to sell it in 25ml shots so a pint would probably kill you :scaredas:


I always think these 'you can only buy it in small glasses'-type promotions are just a sales pitch. I went to Uni in Leeds, and there was a pub that used to sell a beer called Undertaker. It was 11% abv and they would only sell it in half pint glasses. We would always simply order two at a time, and tip them into a pint glass. The staff etc knew that we were doing it, noone died - although the headaches the next day weren't ideal - and it was pricey stuff so I guess the pub made good coin. I think it was just an advertizing gimick, as limiting the size of measure did nothing to limit the consumption, but did give the drink a certain caché.


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


> Anyone here tried a Tactical Nuclear Penguin?


And no, sorry, I have not tried it. I assumed that it was named after the ship-busting missile, and not the actual animal! Is it any good?


----------



## Noonaldinho

@GazOC @Bryn

The new proccessor has arrived for my laptop, so..... where do we start fellas?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> @GazOC @Bryn
> 
> The new proccessor has arrived for my laptop, so..... where do we start fellas?


With the Yellow Pages, look under 'I' for 'IT' and call someone who knows what they're doing!


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> With the Yellow Pages, look under 'I' for 'IT' and call someone who knows what they're doing!


Are you questioning Bryn and Gaz's technical knowledge of computers? :huh

They taught me all I know, I knew nothing about computers before chatting with them....


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> I always think these 'you can only buy it in small glasses'-type promotions are just a sales pitch. I went to Uni in Leeds, and there was a pub that used to sell a beer called Undertaker. It was 11% abv and they would only sell it in half pint glasses. We would always simply order two at a time, and tip them into a pint glass. The staff etc knew that we were doing it, noone died - although the headaches the next day weren't ideal - and it was pricey stuff so I guess the pub made good coin. I think it was just an advertizing gimick, as limiting the size of measure did nothing to limit the consumption, but did give the drink a certain caché.


I'm pretty sure there's legislation around what measurements you can sell depending on what alcohol percentage a drink is. Also, there's tax implications directly linked to the strength of alcohol, so this has a knock on effect to the re-sale cost. I believe that's why some beer manufacturers drop from 5% down to 4.x% in order to flog it cheaper.

I didn't use Google, so the above could all be totally wrong. Sounded good in my head though.



Noonaldinho said:


> @GazOC @Bryn
> 
> The new proccessor has arrived for my laptop, so..... where do we start fellas?


:rofl


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> Are you questioning Bryn and Gaz's technical knowledge of computers? :huh
> 
> They taught me all I know, I knew nothing about computers before chatting with them....


No comment.



Bryn said:


> I'm pretty sure there's legislation around what measurements you can sell depending on what alcohol percentage a drink is. Also, there's tax implications directly linked to the strength of alcohol, so this has a knock on effect to the re-sale cost. I believe that's why some beer manufacturers drop from 5% down to 4.x% in order to flog it cheaper.
> 
> I didn't use Google, so the above could all be totally wrong. Sounded good in my head though.


It sounds good on the screen, too. If there is legislation, then it seems about as pointless as the limit on buying paracetemol etc from supermarkets. If I'm determined to OD, I flatter myself to think that I could come up with a way around that particular prohibition.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> No comment.
> 
> It sounds good on the screen, too. If there is legislation, then it seems about as pointless as the limit on buying paracetemol etc from supermarkets. If I'm determined to OD, I flatter myself to think that I could come up with a way around that particular prohibition.


Do they limit Paracetemol etc? I normally buy 48 at a time? surely that is enough to OD?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> Do they limit Paracetemol etc? I normally buy 48 at a time? surely that is enough to OD?


Yes, two packets maximum. It isn't enough for an average adult to OD fatally, according to the Govt's Chief Science Officer. In a past life I had to defend that policy to a meeting room full of sceptics, it was an exercise in waffle and bullsh*t, but that was the line I was told to take. I was seconded to HMC&E at the time, and cottoned on within moments of the meeting starting why they had sent me along to cover that one rather than one of their in-house guys.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Do they limit Paracetemol etc? I normally buy 48 at a time? surely that is enough to OD?


I thought it was 16 at a time, that's why they only come in packs of 16.


----------



## Teeto

Holmes said:


> His boyish good looks will serve me well, I'm thinking 'another dick another dollar' :think
> 
> 100% getting a porno on with @Teeto. My workmate has bottled it so what I am going to do is resurrect that thread and ask for help from CHB, maybe some donations be it funds and/or props. Gonna be a CHB porno starring our resident scouser and some 2-bit ho'. Brighthome Cum Queens. Will need help making cover, soundtracks etc.
> 
> Cant wait. Just gonna get Xmas out the way and off we go.


I haven't been the gym in a month, my beautiful biceps are wearing thin so I'll get smashing it again and be in ridiculous condition for my big commercial debut. Get me a fit slut please my man and I'll do you proud.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I thought it was 16 at a time, that's why they only come in packs of 16.


I normally buy them from the Pharmacy bit of Tesco 500mg and they come in 48's.

Do the government think that someone on the brink of suicide wouldnt think to go to 2 or 3 shops? are they just trying to make the suicidal persons last few hours more inconveinient?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I thought it was 16 at a time, that's why they only come in packs of 16.


It's two packets these daysin my local shops, certainly, as that is what I buy. I don't know how many pills that equates to tbh but at least double your 16. If I buy Calpol for the kids they then tell me that I'm not allowed as much paracetemol in the same transaction. So I put one back on the shelf and go back to my house with a drawer full of knives, a garage with cars in it, a nice high drop from a top floor window, various bottles of bleach, garden stuff etc.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Teeto said:


> I haven't been the gym in a month, my beautiful biceps are wearing thin so I'll get smashing it again and be in ridiculous condition for my big commercial debut. Get me a *fit slut*please my man and I'll do you proud.


Rob Palmer is in talks for this role .


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> I normally buy them from the Pharmacy bit of Tesco 500mg and they come in 48's.
> 
> Do the government think that someone on the brink of suicide wouldnt think to go to 2 or 3 shops? are they just trying to make the suicidal persons last few hours more inconveinient?


Precisely my objection!! It's ridiculous. I would guess that 48 is, therefore, the maximum. It was brought in to combat pill abuse. It's a complete nonsense.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> It's two packets these daysin my local shops, certainly, as that is what I buy. I don't know how many pills that equates to tbh but at least double your 16. If I buy Calpol for the kids they then tell me that I'm not allowed as much paracetemol in the same transaction. So I put one back on the shelf and go back to my house with a drawer full of knives, a garage with cars in it, a nice high drop from a top floor window, various bottles of bleach, garden stuff etc.


My Nan was at such a low when bringing up my Mum and her sisters , my Grandad rarely worked etc, always out boozing, she had enough, went to put her head in the oven!!!

Then the money in the gas meter ran out :lol: true story that!


----------



## Teeto

Noonaldinho said:


> Rob Palmer is in talks for this role .


don't be daft, I'd agreed to do it before he even knew about it, pipe down bro


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> My Nan was at such a low when bringing up my Mum and her sisters , my Grandad rarely worked etc, always out boozing, she had enough, went to put her head in the oven!!!
> 
> Then the money in the gas meter ran out :lol: true story that!


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Teeto said:


> don't be daft, I'd agreed to do it before he even knew about it, pipe down bro


Rob is in line for the role of 'fit slag #1'

Enjoy. :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Teeto said:


> don't be daft, I'd agreed to do it before he even knew about it, pipe down bro


The fit slut role !!!

Damn you're dedicated to the cause!

'Teeto gets the job done, no matter how shitty the going gets!'


----------



## Noonaldinho

Intel Pentium Dual Core B960 (2.2GHz, 2MB Cache)

Is this processor much cop?


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> Rob is in line for the role of 'fit slag #1'
> 
> Enjoy. :yep





Noonaldinho said:


> The fit slut role !!!
> 
> Damn you're dedicated to the cause!
> 
> 'Teeto gets the job done, no matter how shitty the going gets!'


ohhh, haha sorry for the misunderstanding there

sound, I.m up for experimentation


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Intel Pentium Dual Core B960 (2.2GHz, 2MB Cache)
> 
> Is this processor much cop?


Depends what you're comparing it to.

You're going to want to check, firstly, whether you can replace the CPU or whether it forms part of the mainboard. Then, if it can be replaced, you're going to want to ascertain whether it's compatible with your set-up. Get CPU-Z to see what mainboard you've got at present.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Depends what you're comparing it to.
> 
> You're going to want to check, firstly, whether you can replace the CPU or whether it forms part of the mainboard. Then, if it can be replaced, you're going to want to ascertain whether it's compatible with your set-up. Get CPU-Z to see what mainboard you've got at present.


:lol:

No I'm looking at a new laptop as my current one is fooked.


----------



## Charliebigspuds

Got my 1st ever spar later today. Only a light one with me mate like but can't wait.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Charliebigspuds said:


> Got my 1st ever spar later today. Only a light one with me mate like but can't wait.


I read this as Spa. I thought what a ****!


----------



## Wallet

Charliebigspuds said:


> Got my 1st ever spar later today. Only a light one with me mate like but can't wait.


Enjoy. :good


----------



## Charliebigspuds

Ha ha I might wish it was later. Not used to being punched in the head could be a shock to the system.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> My Nan was at such a low when bringing up my Mum and her sisters , my Grandad rarely worked etc, always out boozing, she had enough, went to put her head in the oven!!!
> 
> Then the money in the gas meter ran out :lol: true story that!


Sometimes, fate is on our side.



Bryn said:


> Depends what you're comparing it to.


Or rather, depends what you want to do with it?



Noonaldinho said:


> I read this as Spa. I thought what a ****!


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> No I'm looking at a new laptop as my current one is fooked.


Depending on your budget, either look at;

http://www.dell.com/uk/p//pd?oc=N0015M08&model_id=&dgc=AF&cid=5212&lid=122756&acd=239752163117281

or

http://www.johnlewis.com/231740075/Product.aspx?source=46387



Wallet said:


> Enjoy. :good


6 days to go. ;-)


----------



## Noonaldinho

All I'm going to be doing is , browsing, word docs, photos and the odd football manager game

Was looking to keep cost down as its an unexpected expense


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> All I'm going to be doing is , browsing, word docs, photos and the odd football manager game
> 
> Was looking to keep cost down as its an unexpected expense


We have always ordered ours from Mesh, something like meshcomputersonline.co.uk from memory. Always seemed decent specs, decent power and decent price, have had PCs and laptops from them for years.


----------



## Roe

My PS3 died :-(


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> My PS3 died :-(


A new 250GB 360, 12 Months Gold and Halo 4 for only £189.99 ! :stonk

Get involved, Roe.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/xbo...-live-gold-membership-instore-hmv-for-1357760


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> A new 250GB 360, 12 Months Gold and Halo 4 for only £189.99 ! :stonk
> 
> Get involved, Roe.
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/xbo...-live-gold-membership-instore-hmv-for-1357760


Yeeaaah..

No. I'm thinking of buying this 'super slim' PS3 instead - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-PlayStation-500GB-Super-Console/dp/B009DL2TBA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top :good

It's 500GB, a PS3 and I won't have to play shit games like Halo on it :deal


----------



## SimonTemplar

Why buy a PS3 when they have invented the Xbox? GoW makes the case on its own.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Yeeaaah..
> 
> No. I'm thinking of buying this 'super slim' PS3 instead - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-PlayStation-500GB-Super-Console/dp/B009DL2TBA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top :good
> 
> It's 500GB, a PS3 and I won't have to play shit games like Halo on it :deal


What an idiot.

Also, why buy those little things that turn the PS3 shoulder buttons into triggers just to make the controller less shit? The PS3 controller really is a massive piece of crap, really, they've barley changed anything since the PS1.



SimonTemplar said:


> Why buy a PS3 when they have invented the Xbox? GoW makes the case on its own.


Exactly.


----------



## Wallet

GoW is wank.


----------



## Roe

If I bought an xbox, all the PS3 games and blu rays I have at the moment would be useless. Plus, I'd have an xbox rather than a ps3. Your logic is stupid.



Wallet said:


> GoW is wank.


Exactly.


----------



## Bryn

I don't like GoW either, to be honest, but I needed to agree with Simon as to strengthen my case.

Xbox doesn't need Roe anyways, we've got Willy Wallet and Kos...not to mention Wickio. Who have you got on PS3, Roe? That's right, Noonan. Case closed.


----------



## Roe

I'd rather have Noon, LP, Holmes, Jay, Ciaran and everyone else than have WillyInspector, Bryan and Kos the Avoider.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> GoW is wank.


No, it's great. Apart from the ending of the second one. But the journey is just as important as the destination, strategically more so.



Roe said:


> If I bought an xbox, all the PS3 games and blu rays I have at the moment would be useless. Plus, I'd have an xbox rather than a ps3. Your logic is stupid.


Many of them were pretty useless even while your (clearly unreliable and shoddily built) PS3 was working.



Bryn said:


> I don't like GoW either, to be honest, but I needed to agree with Simon as to strengthen my case.
> 
> Xbox doesn't need Roe anyways, we've got Willy Wallet and Kos...not to mention Wickio. Who have you got on PS3, Roe? That's right, Noonan. Case closed.


Admirable united front, Bryn. But it is really rather good on the toughest setting.



Roe said:


> I'd rather have Noon, LP, Holmes, Jay, Ciaran and everyone else than have WillyInspector, Bryan and Kos the Avoider.


Stand fast, Bryn, you know you have them on the back foot when they start name-calling.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> I'd rather have Noon


Idiot who cannot work a microwave.



> LP


Doesn't own a pair of shoes.



> Holmes


Drug addict.



> Jay


Virgin.



> Ciaran


I don't even knows who this is, but he sounds Irish.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> What an idiot.
> 
> Also, why buy those little things that turn the PS3 shoulder buttons into triggers just to make the controller less shit? *The PS3 controller really is a massive piece of crap, really, they've barley changed anything since the PS1.*
> 
> Exactly.


Why fix something that isn't broken. The control is perfection.

To use the XBox control you need hands like Uma Thurman :-(


----------



## Holmes

Roe said:


> I'd rather have Noon, LP, Holmes, Jay, Ciaran and everyone else than have WillyInspector, Bryan and Kos the Avoider.


*tips hat*

Cheer B'Roe

Right back atchya


----------



## GazOC

Holmes said:


> Why fix something that isn't broken. The control is perfection.
> 
> To use the XBox control you need hands like Uma Thurman :-(


I think they made the Xbox ones smaller a few years ago. I bought an Asian controller originally for the smaller size but didn't have to last time I bought one and ive git pretty small hands.


----------



## SimonTemplar

GazOC said:


> I think they made the Xbox ones smaller a few years ago. I bought an Asian controller originally for the smaller size but didn't have to last time I bought one and ive git pretty small hands.


We know the Xbox is sound when the critics have to go back ten years to find fault.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> I think they made the Xbox ones smaller a few years ago. I bought an Asian controller originally for the smaller size but didn't have to last time I bought one and ive git pretty small hands.


 @Holmes @GazOC

The original Xbox controller was terrible, agreed. It has massive, even for someone like me with pretty big hands.

When they brought out the 's' controller for the xbox it was alot smaller, now the current 360 contoller is perfect for FPS games due to positioning of thumbsticks and triggers and also any driving games. Playing an FPS or a driving sim using a standard button as an accelerator or rifle trigger is just poo, you can't vary the power or brakes or anything properly.


----------



## dkos

'Kos the Avoider' :lol:

The Playstation controller is great, although the SNES' is the best ever, IMO:










:yep

Original Xbox controller the worst.


----------



## GazOC

GoW is shit BTW.


----------



## Bryn

Just to reiterate, GoW is indeed a shit game.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> I'm sure I'll be alright if I nursed it.


Well considering its £6 a shot it would set you back at just over £72 for a pint, so the only thing you will be nursing is your wallet :lol:



Roe said:


> 32% beer? :lol:


Yeah and thats not even the strongest one they do, they have one called "Sink the Bismarck" which is 41% but not as popular ..... They had a limited edition beer called "End of History" which was 55% and £500 a bottle.. IIRC only 12 bottles of that were ever made



SimonTemplar said:


> And no, sorry, I have not tried it. I assumed that it was named after the ship-busting missile, and not the actual animal! Is it any good?


Well I don't drink but I have been told that it tastes like Port by several different people



SimonTemplar said:


> I always think these 'you can only buy it in small glasses'-type promotions are just a sales pitch. I went to Uni in Leeds, and there was a pub that used to sell a beer called Undertaker. It was 11% abv and they would only sell it in half pint glasses. We would always simply order two at a time, and tip them into a pint glass. The staff etc knew that we were doing it, noone died - although the headaches the next day weren't ideal - and it was pricey stuff so I guess the pub made good coin. I think it was just an advertizing gimick, as limiting the size of measure did nothing to limit the consumption, but did give the drink a certain caché.


I thought that at first but I have been reliably informed that as 1 of the terms of their licence that Brewdog establishments can only sell it as a shot :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

1st Contact said:


> I thought that at first but I have been reliably informed that as 1 of the terms of their licence that Brewdog establishments can only sell it as a shot :good


I stand corrected, thank you. So it's still a bit daft but not the pub's fault.


----------



## Roe

Bought a new ps3 :good


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Noonaldinho

Are people trying to say that the Xbox is any more reliable thank a PS3? 

Team PS3 is clearly greater than XBOX . 

Fucking microwave :wales


----------



## Noonaldinho

Since when has taking your bird out for a meal and some drinks become 'date night'


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> Since when has taking your bird out for a meal and some drinks become 'date night'


I think using the phrase subconsciously helps people fool themselves that they are doing something fresh and fun rather than just going out with the same boring, moaning old bitch that they've been stuck in the house with all week.


----------



## dftaylor

Bryn said:


> I don't like GoW either, to be honest, but I needed to agree with Simon as to strengthen my case.
> 
> Xbox doesn't need Roe anyways, we've got Willy Wallet and Kos...not to mention Wickio. Who have you got on PS3, Roe? That's right, Noonan. Case closed.


You also have me. Though I own both consoles...


----------



## Roe

We also have @Pabby and @RedLionAlan on PS3


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> We also have @Pabby and @RedLionAlan on PS3


Bajingo too


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> I think using the phrase subconsciously helps people fool themselves that they are doing something fresh and fun rather than just going out with the same boring, moaning old bitch that they've been stuck in the house with all week.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> 6 days to go. ;-)


:bbb


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Packard_Bell_EasyNote_TS11_1287957.html

I have now been informed that Pentium processors have been bettered by i3, i5 and i7 processors. Do the rest of the specs on this laptop seem like a good deal? For under £350 seems good to me.


----------



## Chatty

Tonight its Children in Need on the BBC, please make a donation so we can help protect children..............from the BBC.

Pudsey Bear, another one who turned a blind eye to the abuse at the BBC.


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Packard_Bell_EasyNote_TS11_1287957.html
> 
> I have now been informed that Pentium processors have been bettered by i3, i5 and i7 processors. Do the rest of the specs on this laptop seem like a good deal? For under £350 seems good to me.


Does advising you on this laptop in any way tie me into being your support network when you are unable to get thing working properly?


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> :bbb


Got an opponent yet?



dftaylor said:


> You also have me. Though I own both consoles...


Why am I not surprised that you swing both ways?


----------



## dftaylor

Bryn said:


> Why am I not surprised that you swing both ways?


I believe life is about experiences.


----------



## Bryn

Preaching to the choir, Dave.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Does advising you on this laptop in any way tie me into being your support network when you are unable to get thing working properly?


Yes. Undoubtably.


----------



## GazOC

Bryn. Noon wants to know what you think of this laptop.

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Packa...1_1287957.html


----------



## Lunny

Hi, Gears of War is shit.

Thanks.

Bye.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Bryn. Noon wants to know what you think of this laptop.
> 
> http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Packa...1_1287957.html


Looks alright, especially with extended technical support option.


----------



## Vano-irons

DeMarco is 14/1 to stop Broner tomorrow on SkyBet!


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Got an opponent yet?


Yes.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Yes.


Sweet. Let me know how you get on. Good luck. :good


----------



## Holmes

Xbox control still too chunky for my liking and yes I've played one recently because my cousin has one. 

I love how precious some folks get, like both consoles are good but argue over which is best and argue their point.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Xbox control still too chunky for my liking and yes I've played one recently because my cousin has one.
> 
> I love how precious some folks get, like both consoles are good but argue over which is best and argue their point.


Well then you're clearly a homosexual with tiny little girl hands. No wonder you can only play a PS3. :-(


----------



## Holmes

By the way, have a good night tomorrow to the attendees of Froch v Mack. Hope weather isn't too bad for travelling and hope fights good. Froch by KO within 6.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Well then you're clearly a homosexual with tiny little girl hands. No wonder you can only play a PS3. :-(


If only you knew. I have hands like shuvels Bryn, my feet are a size 11 too. My point stands, Xbox caters for Neanderthals and the Thurman family (her hands are fucking weird, fingers like snooker cues!).


----------



## Holmes

How's the missus getting on with the bump anyway Bryn?

Btw that cunt in your avy needs a haircut, scruffy bastard.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> If only you knew. I have hands like shuvels Bryn, my feet are a size 11 too. My point stands, Xbox caters for Neanderthals and the Thurman family (her hands are fucking weird, fingers like snooker cues!).


I guess I fall into the neanderthal category. Still, you have the hands and penis of a tiny Asian man.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> How's the missus getting on with the bump anyway Bryn?
> 
> Btw that cunt in your avy needs a haircut, scruffy bastard.


Stop being nice, I'm trying to argue with you here.

Where the fudge is Miguel when you need him?

Mrs is OK mate, thanks for asking. :good


----------



## Roe

Holmes said:


> Xbox caters for Neanderthals and the Thurman family (her hands are fucking weird, fingers like snooker cues!).


----------



## Holmes

Come to the Xmas do and ill prove you wrong, my hands that is. I don't mind popping to the gents to show you why us English are a superior race to you Welsh. My five card trick is a fine piece of craftsmanship by mother nature.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Stop being nice, I'm trying to argue with you here.
> 
> Where the fudge is Miguel when you need him?
> 
> Mrs is OK mate, thanks for asking. :good


No probs mate. Glad she's fine, less hassle the better of course.

Any ideas on names?

-

Must dash, picking missus up from theatre, hopefully shes had a few drinks so I can get the ride without having to do foreplay. 15min smash, toke on a smoke and watch some 'sons of anarchy'. Laters CHB :good


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> No probs mate. Glad she's fine, less hassle the better of course.
> 
> Any ideas on names?


I just can't bring myself to respond to a question about baby names and react to the size of you penis in one post. I'm sorry.


----------



## Bryn

Nice quick edit. ;-)


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Nice quick edit. ;-)


On my life its true. It was for your eyes only without leaving on the boards. Holmes = Certified G' (if I do say so myself).


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> I just can't bring myself to respond to a question about baby names and react to the size of you penis in one post. I'm sorry.


No Saville


----------



## GazOC

I finally got around to getting into my broken laptop. Did it by making a Linux partition and booting from that. Very impressed with Linux it seems a lot faster than Windows for basic internet/ desktop stuff. I'll probably keep the partition, use Linux for internet and Windows for software and games.


----------



## theuzi

GazOC said:


> I finally got around to getting into my broken laptop. Did it by making a Linux partition and booting from that. Very impressed with Linux it seems a lot faster than Windows for basic internet/ desktop stuff. I'll probably keep the partition, use Linux for internet and Windows for software and games.


Is it easy to install Gaz?
Myself and a few guys from my work were enrolled onto a linux Open University course but people said it wiped all the info/programmes on their laptop after installation...I ended up not doing the course


----------



## GazOC

A doddle mate. I think it has a rep from years ago for being difficult to get into but it was pretty straight forward so maybe things have moved on in that respect? All my other stuff is still on the hard drive, I think you'd need to make sure you knew what you were doing with partitions to make sure you didn't over write existing windows stuff.


----------



## Noonaldinho

theuzi said:


> Is it easy to install Gaz?
> Myself and a few guys from my work were enrolled onto a linux Open University course but people said it wiped all the info/programmes on their laptop after installation...I ended up not doing the course


:hi: Computer whizz eh???


----------



## Mandanda

Markyboy has met Brother Naazim :rofl. Guy is a walking legend magnet :yep.


----------



## Roe

Mandanda said:


> Markyboy has met Brother Naazim :rofl. Guy is a walking legend magnet :yep.


:rofl And they've met Yusaf Mack as well.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> Markyboy has met Brother Naazim :rofl. Guy is a walking legend magnet :yep.


How he manage that!? What's the story?



GazOC said:


> I finally got around to getting into my broken laptop. Did it by making a Linux partition and booting from that. Very impressed with Linux it seems a lot faster than Windows for basic internet/ desktop stuff. I'll probably keep the partition, use Linux for internet and Windows for software and games.


What version of Linux you put on? 90% of my company's software is built on Red Hat, although it's our own proprietary release.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> How he manage that!? What's the story?












Might be staying in the same hotel from the looks of it :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Right, next fight for I'll be going with Mark.


----------



## GazOC

Top photo!

Bryn: Its the Mint distribution which I think is a version of Ubuntu. Its def. quicker than Windows 7 for basic functions. I think it would be a great option if you had a low spec'd Netbook and just wanted to use the Internet and manage files with it.


----------



## Noonaldinho

They're with Frock now!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> They're with Frock now!


:lol: Are there pictures?


----------



## Roe

The guy Bellew's fighting:










Gary Lockett










Kerry Hope










Sir Froch










Don Rob McCracken


----------



## Bryn

Those are amazing! Mark is a legend, looks like he had a rough night though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :lol: Are there pictures?










































Name that Boxer :bbb

I'm going to Nottingham in a tracksuit on to see if he wants a picture with me.


----------



## Roe

Excellent post Noon :blood


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Excellent post Noon :blood


Eh? Whats your beef ?


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Eh?


Only messing mate. I already posted the pictures 2 posts before :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Only messing mate. I already posted the pictures 2 posts before :lol:


:lol:

I only just clocked it, thought you'd only added the Naseem one!


----------



## Lilo

How to change my prof pic?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lilo said:


> How to change my prof pic?


Settings - Change Avatar on left handside


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Settings - Change Avatar on left handside


... And now the student becomes the master.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> ... And now the student becomes the master.


I like to give something back.


----------



## 1st Contact

Lilo said:


> How to change my prof pic?


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

:rofl


----------



## Wickio

Cracking weekend, great time at the weigh-in, a win at the City Ground and a routine demolition for the Cobra. :good

Good haul too, got a glove signed by Mack, Custus and Richardson, one by Tony Bellew and got my Team Froch tee signed by Carl.


----------



## Bryn

Sounds awesome. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wickio said:


> Cracking weekend, great time at the weigh-in, a win at the City Ground and a routine demolition for the Cobra. :good
> 
> Good haul too, got a glove signed by Mack, Custus and Richardson, one by Tony Bellew and got my Team Froch tee signed by Carl.


I worked Saturday morning, went to see a frinds newborn in the afternoon and then me and the Missus baby sat for someone she knows, I though sky go will be my saviour. They had Talk Talk broadband so ended up resetting router ever half hour


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> I worked Saturday morning, went to see a frinds newborn in the afternoon and then me and the Missus baby sat for someone she knows, I though sky go will be my saviour. They had Talk Talk broadband so ended up resetting router ever half hour


I have Talk Talk, diabolical service. Sometimes I just use the 3G on my phone and tether it, much more reliable than hoping their service works!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Alfa has just gone! Never using eBay to sell a car again both auctions on there were won by timewasters, put it on the trader last Sunday and had loads of calls, good bye Alfa.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wickio said:


> I have Talk Talk, diabolical service. Sometimes I just use the 3G on my phone and tether it, much more reliable than hoping their service works!


When the people said, keep turning router on and off I didnt hold out much hope, luckily I got home in time for the start of Froch, Glad you had a good weekend :good


----------



## GazOC

Wickio said:


> I have Talk Talk, diabolical service. Sometimes I just use the 3G on my phone and tether it, much more reliable than hoping their service works!


Strange mate. I've had TalkTalk for a couple of years now with no problems at all.


----------



## Wickio

GazOC said:


> Strange mate. I've had TalkTalk for a couple of years now with no problems at all.


Suppose a lot comes down to the area you live in. I imagine the lines around here are just pretty poor, but it is always cutting out during peak times. Generally always okay during the night though!


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Strange mate. I've had TalkTalk for a couple of years now with no problems at all.


The people who's house it was said their speed was 'throttled' at peak times.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wickio said:


> Suppose a lot comes down to the area you live in. I imagine the lines around here are just pretty poor, but it is always cutting out during peak times. Generally always okay during the night though!


Handy for a Boxing fan!


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> Handy for a Boxing fan!


Yeah, no problems streaming at night! Watching Broner-Demarco on SoSoBoxing this morning was a nightmare though, was cutting out nearly every round for a couple of minutes at a time. :-(


----------



## GazOC

Nothing worse than staying up late for a fight and your connection going tits up at 4am!


----------



## Wickio

GazOC said:


> Nothing worse than staying up late for a fight and your connection going tits up at 4am!


Most notably happened when I stayed up for the paid stream for Froch-Taylor. Got through all the pre-fight stuff absolutely fine. Nearly immediately as the first bell went, my broadband decided to be a cock. :lol:


----------



## Holmes

@Wallet What an hiding, first peno was shocking but second deserved. Benteke was lucky not to have gone. Only last week Ronny Irani said Mancini maybe lost the dressing room, top of the league and unbeaten, never guess the guy supports United eh?

Froch coming up with the good again. Can't see Bute wanting it. Some random defense and Kessler me thinks.


----------



## Bryn

@Holmes

Just noticed the 'Surecock Holmes' location. :lol:


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Froch coming up with the good again. Can't see Bute wanting it. Some random defense and Kessler me thinks.


Agreed, Holmes. I reckon we will see Froch-Stevenson around March time. Mack was no world beater, but at the same time no chump, and took a pasting whilst Bute had a fairly torrid night against Grachev. Not sure if I would even be able to get up for Bute again all that much after the demolition job the first time round.


----------



## Bryn

Bute should get back on that horse, needs to exorcise those demons.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Bute should get back on that horse, needs to exorcise those demons.


I think the rematch could happen, just not now. Another similar loss could spell the end of his career at top level. Needs another softer fight in my opinion and then maybe look at the likes of Abraham.


----------



## Roe

Bute definitely shouldn't be anywhere near Froch any time soon. Adonis Stevenson in March'll do then try to get Kessler or Ward at The City Ground for June or July.


----------



## Bryn

Bute should want to rematch Froch though, otherwise what's the point? I agree one more fight before, but it needs to happen.


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> Bute definitely shouldn't be anywhere near Froch any time soon. Adonis Stevenson in March'll do then try to get Kessler or Ward at The City Ground for June or July.


I'd definitely opt for Kessler over Ward at the City Ground. That is a real fight for the casual fan, two men warring with 30,000+ roaring them on for a great night. The Ward fight would just spell disappointment for such a large English crowd, 12 rounds of spoiling before Froch ultimately loses a decision.



Bryn said:


> Bute should want to rematch Froch though, otherwise what's the point? I agree one more fight before, but it needs to happen.


It needs to happen for Bute, definitely, but not now. Almost asking for a disaster if him camp take it. It will likely be his only chance to avenge the defeat though with Froch's career plan being what it is.


----------



## Holmes

Bute should move up imo. The extra weight will help him imo, he looked very drawn v Froch. Most importantly it's a weaker division talent wise than the hotbed that is super-middle.

Bute needs a up in weight fight and then a shot at top 10 and go for a fight with Cleverly maybe. I'd fancy Bute to win. Froch simply has the style to beat him which doesn't make him a bad boxer. Froch simply takes shots and loads em up and on you from the start. I reckon Bute could really hurt Nathan with the body shots which will make an interesting fight.

Those are my rambling thoughts anyway.

One fight I am looking forward to is Martin Gethin v Ben Murray. That Murray chap is a come forward slugger iirc and relentless. Gethin is a come forward fighter too with a limited ability but granite chin and decent pop. I reckon this'll be a real war. 100% going to that, one of those 'small' fights that doesn't get the headlines it deserves but goes down as a classic. Mark my words. It's a damn site better than Warren Fighter v 'opponenent'.


----------



## Bryn

Bute doesn't seem to like pressure (Froch, Andrade) so a Cleverly fight will be interesting as I don't feel Cleverly possesses enough power to worry Bute too much, but he will come at Bute for the full 12 relentlessly. Would make for an interesting fight.


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Bute should move up imo. The extra weight will help him imo, he looked very drawn v Froch. Most importantly it's a weaker division talent wise than the hotbed that is super-middle.
> 
> Bute needs a up in weight fight and then a shot at top 10 and go for a fight with Cleverly maybe. I'd fancy Bute to win. Froch simply has the style to beat him which doesn't make him a bad boxer. Froch simply takes shots and loads em up and on you from the start. I reckon Bute could realy hurt Nathan with the body shots which will make an interesting fight.
> 
> Those are my rambling thoughts anyway.
> 
> One fight I am looking forward to is Martin Gethin v Ben Murray. That Murray chap is a come forward slugger iirc and relentless. Gethin is a come forward fighter too with a limited ability but granite chin and decent pop. I reckon this'll be a real war. 100% going to that, one of those 'small' fights that doesn't get the headlines it deserves but goes down as a classic. Mark my words. It's a damn site better than Warren Fighter v 'opponenent'.





Bryn said:


> Bute doesn't seem to like pressure (Froch, Andrade) so a Cleverly fight will be interesting as I don't feel Cleverly possesses enough power to worry Bute too much, but he will come at Bute for the full 12 relentlessly. Would make for an interesting fight.


I like the idea of Bute at 175. Give him a couple of easing in fights and a bout with Cleverly would be a great opportunity to pick up a belt. I wouldn't be surprised if Bute did some serious damage to Nathan's midsection.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> @Holmes
> 
> Just noticed the 'Surecock Holmes' location. :lol:


:lol:

Nice on mate. 1st Contact called it me. I have really put a lot of work in behind the scenes and not speaking anymore about it till I'm ready. My mate moves into a barn conversion next month, will let him settle in and get Xmas out the way and then I'll get around there filming maybe. He has a paddock and what npt. I might do some kind of repossesion porno? It's defo on though. Can't wait to be honest, will be funny as fuck 



Wickio said:


> Agreed, Holmes. I reckon we will see Froch-Stevenson around March time. Mack was no world beater, but at the same time no chump, and took a pasting whilst Bute had a fairly torrid night against Grachev. Not sure if I would even be able to get up for Bute again all that much after the demolition job the first time round.


Lets have it right Froch is only lying to himself and 'gullible' followers in saying him v Ward was close. Ward owned him really and I say that as a fan of Carl. Ward is just a better talent and it's really that simple. Fighting him again is a loss waiting to happen, it's no different than say Haye fighting Wlad. It'll be comprhensive and clear. The better fight is Kessler v Froch. A closer fight, a fan friendly fight and a sellable fight. As a fan I know it'll be 50/50 ( I had Kessler winner by 2-3 rounds last time but he has regressed now and I make it close to even with a slight lean to Froch on his form) and I know it'll be all action. Thing is Kessler wants it and so does Carl, so do us fans. It makes sense and it will happen. The only obstacle is weight division, or maybe catchweight. Belts and ranking makes no odds to me what so ever, it's the guys in the ring that do.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Bute doesn't seem to like pressure (Froch, Andrade) so a Cleverly fight will be interesting as I don't feel Cleverly possesses enough power to worry Bute too much, but he will come at Bute for the full 12 relentlessly. Would make for an interesting fight.


I see it exactly like that. Nathan has the stamina but not enough of a dog to really put Bute away. Lets not forget Bute took some massive punishment v Froch and still wasn't on the deck. The stoppage was correct but Bute showed some granite in there. I think the weight, occasion and toughness of Froch was what beat him. Nathan is a level or 3 below Carl and that's what evens things up. Frank might want it thinking the timing is right and Bute might want it cos it's a strap and makes him 2 weight champ. Makes sense for all involved, just need a ranked body to throw to the slaughter for Bute for confidence and stock boosting first.



Wickio said:


> I like the idea of Bute at 175. Give him a couple of easing in fights and a bout with Cleverly would be a great opportunity to pick up a belt. I wouldn't be surprised if Bute did some serious damage to Nathan's midsection.


Thing with Nathan is he squares up a hell of a lot. I can see Bute ducking below a jab and booming a body shot to the right of his body. Also Nathan has an open defense and Bute is a good boxer. He'd actually box well up close and aim that uppercut through the gaps Nathan opens when he trades. It would make for a great fight in all honesty. I like this fight and it's actually realistic. Nathan could win and it'll be a good scalp for him.

Wishful of me as a fan to expect even a fallen champ to fight a title holder nowadays. Gotta be a random Bulgarian out there on Warrens radar to whet the appetite of the deaf and dumb. Who could forget such classics as Burns v Cook.


----------



## Roe

Cleverly is a legend in the making. Why would he waste his time fighting the likes of Bute, Kessler - who Joe Calzaghe ruined by the way - and Abraham?


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Lets have it right Froch is only lying to himself and 'gullible' followers in saying him v Ward was close. Ward owned him really and I say that as a fan of Carl. Ward is just a better talent and it's really that simple. Fighting him again is a loss waiting to happen, it's no different than say Haye fighting Wlad. It'll be comprhensive and clear. The better fight is Kessler v Froch. A closer fight, a fan friendly fight and a sellable fight. As a fan I know it'll be 50/50 ( I had Kessler winner by 2-3 rounds last time but he has regressed now and I make it close to even with a slight lean to Froch on his form) and I know it'll be all action. Thing is Kessler wants it and so does Carl, so do us fans. It makes sense and it will happen. The only obstacle is weight division, or maybe catchweight. Belts and ranking makes no odds to me what so ever, it's the guys in the ring that do.


Pretty much exactly what I've been saying. In Carl's defence though (when am I not?) he has stated himself that he had the Ward fight wider than the judges. He himself doesn't believe that the fight was as close as it was on the cards.

I was in Denmark for the Kessler fight and on the night I thought Carl did just enough to win, but watching it back when I returned to England, Kessler deserved the W. That is a _much_ more sellable fight and would be huge in Nottingham, it really would.


----------



## Bryn

@rob snell


----------



## Wallet

Holmes said:


> @Wallet What an hiding, first peno was shocking but second deserved. Benteke was lucky not to have gone. Only last week Ronny Irani said Mancini maybe lost the dressing room, top of the league and unbeaten, never guess the guy supports United eh?


I wouldn't call it a hiding.

First peno was absolute nonsense, and I didn't think the second was a pen either. He's got no way of getting his hand out of the way, and it's certainly not deliberate. After those decisions you could see the heads drop. 4th goal was deflected as well, it was one of those days where nothing went our way. First half we played well and could well have nicked the lead a couple of times. Shit defending from a set-piece cost us again though.


----------



## Bryn

Now I'm no football expert, but 5-0 is alot, right?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Now I'm no football expert, but 5-0 is alot, right?


Yes.


----------



## Holmes

Wickio said:


> Pretty much exactly what I've been saying. In Carl's defence though (when am I not?) he has stated himself that he had the Ward fight wider than the judges. He himself doesn't believe that the fight was as close as it was on the cards.
> 
> I was in Denmark for the Kessler fight and on the night I thought Carl did just enough to win, but watching it back when I returned to England, Kessler deserved the W. That is a _much_ more sellable fight and would be huge in Nottingham, it really would.


I just hear Froch say had he won the last round a judge would have had it a draw etc and that it was close. It wasn't, it was clear. Never mind, we all know Ward is the man at 168 and that's not a problem because the golden goose is still Froch and he is the man everyone wants to watch fight and Kessler will give us a fight we want. I want Dirrell to fight Ward down the line, it interests me a lot. Martinez v Ward is another. I'd want Ward to do the moving though.



Wallet said:


> I wouldn't call it a hiding.
> 
> First peno was absolute nonsense, and I didn't think the second was a pen either. He's got no way of getting his hand out of the way, and it's certainly not deliberate. After those decisions you could see the heads drop. 4th goal was deflected as well, it was one of those days where nothing went our way. First half we played well and could well have nicked the lead a couple of times. Shit defending from a set-piece cost us again though.


1st half was closer but second was clear. I think Villa are a shocking version of what they have been and a fair bit behind WBA, which is madness. Villa are a huge club and it's appalling to see them where they are,

I thought the second was harsh but correct. We could have had more imo. I expected to concede a goal to Benteke by the way. For all the goals it was a duller game that scoreline suggested.


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> I just hear Froch say had he won the last round a judge would have had it a draw etc and that it was close. It wasn't, it was clear. Never mind, we all know Ward is the man at 168 and that's not a problem because the golden goose is still Froch and he is the man everyone wants to watch fight and Kessler will give us a fight we want. I want Dirrell to fight Ward down the line, it interests me a lot. Martinez v Ward is another. I'd want Ward to do the moving though.


Yeah, I appreciate that. The scoring was fucking madness that night, but not in the way most would have expected. Carl admits he lost a clear fight that night, any talk of it being close I'm sure is just to keep the fight relevant.

Indeed, Froch is the entertainer at 168lb without a doubt, but Ward-Dirrell would be interesting, and I reckon Dirrell's natural athleticism would cause Ward problems early on, though his mental fragility would let him down as the fight wore on. I reckon Ward would do a convincing number on Sexy Serg' too, actually.


----------



## Markyboy86

Top weekend in Notts, only just got home and safe to say that im feeling a tad tender. We bumped into Mack and Richardson in the hotel at 6 in the morning yesterday, they were watching the fight back in the bar. Talking to Richardson for 45 minutes on the friday night and then roughly the same again on the Saturday was a surreal experience. I said to LP that i was sorely tempted to ask him why he went for a wee nap under the table at that presser last year, thought better of it though.


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> i was sorely tempted to ask him why he went for a wee nap under the table at that presser last year, thought better of it though.


:rofl


----------



## Wickio

Markyboy86 said:


> Top weekend in Notts, only just got home and safe to say that im feeling a tad tender. We bumped into Mack and Richardson in the hotel at 6 in the morning yesterday, they were watching the fight back in the bar. Talking to Richardson for 45 minutes on the friday night and then roughly the same again on the Saturday was a surreal experience. *I said to LP that i was sorely tempted to ask him why he went for a wee nap under the table at that presser last year, thought better of it though.*


:rofl

He seemed like a nice guy when I had a brief chat. Sounds like you had a top weekend!


----------



## Markyboy86

Wickio said:


> :rofl
> 
> He seemed like a nice guy when I had a brief chat. Sounds like you had a top weekend!


Yeah was great, certainly be back down in the new year for hopefully Kessler at the City Ground. Carl said that he wouldnt mind fighting Ward in Vegas. Someone stole my mates trainers on the way down on Friday...:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Marky. :bowdown


----------



## Markyboy86

@Bryn Hiya pal.


----------



## Noonaldinho

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=116317855195427

Good left hook


----------



## Bryn

Link not working for me, what is it?


----------



## Noonaldinho

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=116317855195427&set=vb.100004516387355&type=3

Try again[video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=116317855195427&set=vb.100004516387355&type=3 Try again[/video]


----------



## Bryn

Still no, can you not just post the picture? Assuming it is a picture you're trying to post.


----------



## Noonaldinho

it's a video on Facebook, log into your facebook then try, it's not a you tube link.


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Twelvey

Wallet said:


>


SHEEEEEEEEEETT!!!!!!! that mofo got iced!!!


----------



## Holmes

Superb left hook, absolutely on the button and caught the cunt cold. Had it have been a right it could have been 'telegraphed' and dodged, blocked or countered. That left hook was the perfect shot right there, wonderful shot. Nice to see the lanky cunt lose his legs as well and then fall heavy on his face/front.

Edit; Part of me wished that twat hit the pedal on the bike. Look at the silly bastards feet. In the words of Smokey ''You just got the knocked the fuck out!''.


----------



## Holmes

Btw have any of you ever watched Bumfights - Terrorist, ??? and middle eastern wackos or summat like that. I watched it yonks ago and would love to download again. The bit where they tie the paedo up and do a line up firing squad on him.

Thay scene with the man with elephantitis of the testicles makes me crease up too. His bollocks look like a space hopper for fucks sake :rofl


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


>


:lol: He had that coming. The guy in the t shirt will forever more sit back and smile to himself from time to time, thinking of that moment.


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Holmes

Wallet said:


>


That is quality.


----------



## Holmes

Chelsea sacked Di Matteo. That lot really do lack class and loyalty. Terrible stuff just after winning CL and Fa cup.


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Chelsea sacked Di Matteo. That lot really do lack class and loyalty. Terrible stuff just after winning CL and Fa cup.


Shocking. Hardly as though they're even trailing that far behind in the league!


----------



## Roe

Holmes said:


> Chelsea sacked Di Matteo. That lot really do lack class and loyalty. Terrible stuff just after winning CL and Fa cup.


Pathetic.


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> Pathetic.


Di Matteo for Bristol City?


----------



## Roe

Wickio said:


> Di Matteo for Bristol City?


:lol: That'd be quite a step down for him.

I actually like our manager at the moment though, despite how crap we are at the moment.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

6000 posts in the Choi surpassed.


----------



## Roe

Flash Jab said:


> 6000 posts in the Choi surpassed.


So the 6000th post in here was "Di Matteo for Bristol City?" :lol:


----------



## Bryn

I'm guessing that 1/3 of the posts are from me?


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> So the 6000th post in here was "Di Matteo for Bristol City?" :lol:


Quite the highest accolate. :lol:

I remember on the Choi thread on ESB years ago, my first post was for a post landmark of some sort that everyone was going for. Got slated for it. :rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://checkhookboxing.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=4
@Bryn


----------



## dkos

Wickio said:


> Quite the highest accolate. :lol:
> 
> I remember on the Choi thread on ESB years ago, my first post was for a post landmark of some sort that everyone was going for. Got slated for it. :rofl


I remember you now :fire


----------



## Bryn

Give 'em hell, @Wallet. :bbb

WAR Wallet! :ibutt


----------



## Grant

Just logged onto ESB for the first time since July as I wanted to ask Venus a question on Primetime.

Can't beleive how busy it still is. Thought everybody had fucked it off?


----------



## Wallet

Any idea of anywhere showing the Hatton fight in Brum City Centre? @Noonaldinho @Holmes


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Any idea of anywhere showing the Hatton fight in Brum City Centre? @Noonaldinho @Holmes


I'm in Newbury at the min mate so unsure, could always try Walkabout, think alot of places will have it on like they did when it was HAye Chisora


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm in Newbury at the min mate so unsure, could always try Walkabout, think alot of places will have it on like they did when it was HAye Chisora


Walkabout are definitely showing it in Leicester, so worth a try.


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet


----------



## Wickio

@Bryn


----------



## Roe

http://audioboo.fm/boos/1071531-mansfield-2002

Best comeback ever :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Wallet Apparently Hatton fight is on at Cineworld on Broad STreet


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> @Wallet Apparently Hatton fight is on at Cineworld on Broad STreet


Yeah there are a few showing it but I'd rather watch it with a pint!

Rococo bar on Broad Street is advertising it so will probably watch it there. :good


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet

1-0

There is no blueprint.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Yeah there are a few showing it but I'd rather watch it with a pint!
> 
> Rococo bar on Broad Street is advertising it so will probably watch it there. :good


Have a good one :good.

I'm watching the fights at our local in Newbury

Well done on the win, how long you been training?


----------



## Roe

What up Choi? What's everyone's plans for tonight then?

Think I'll be watching the Hatton fight at the casino. Primetime wanted £150 from my local to show the fight. It's only a small pub :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

Roe said:


> What up Choi? What's everyone's plans for tonight then?
> 
> Think I'll be watching the Hatton fight at the casino. Primetime wanted £150 from my local to show the fight. It's only a small pub :lol:


Alright lad, 'tis the craic?

In a continuation of my strange recent social life - which consists of going out on assorted weekdays and failing to get anything planned for weekends - I'll most likely be patrolling this place tonight. Life!


----------



## GazOC

Staying in watching the PPV. Couldn't find a local pub that was carrying the fight, not surprisingly if it cost 150 quid!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> What up Choi? What's everyone's plans for tonight then?
> 
> Think I'll be watching the Hatton fight at the casino. Primetime wanted £150 from my local to show the fight. It's only a small pub :lol:


Surely what you and mates will spend extra on drinks, would work out cheaper to help the pub pay for it!

For me my plan is Chinese at 17:30 in pub for 19:00 ready to watch the beginning of the card!

I was suprised when our local said they had it as normally they only have Sky Sports and ESPN, no Boxnation etc

Cant wait now :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

17:30 seems way too early for a Chinese to me.


----------



## Roe

Change of plan for me. I've let down a mate and am gonna be a lazy, unsociable twat and just stay in to watch the boxing instead.

It's bad but I really can't be bothered with going out. The weather is shit, I generally hate going into town so just gonna get a few beers and watch it at home. Might even pay crimetime as well


Also half 5 is way too early for a Chinese, but with the card starting at 7 it makes sense :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> 17:30 seems way too early for a Chinese to me.


to get in the pub to watch the card starting at 7 and not finishing till nearly midnight, chineses would be closed by then!

Join in the FB threads :bbb


----------



## GazOC

Hungover to fuck!! Gonna man up, go for a run then watch the Reds down the pub before returning home for an afternoon catnap about 6ish.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Hungover to fuck!! Gonna man up, go for a run then watch the Reds down the pub before returning home for an afternoon catnap about 6ish.


I could tell you were pissed when you were regaling us all with your wanking stories.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

The only hangover cure is to start drinking again, just popped open a Carlsberg :barf


----------



## Bryn

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The only hangover cure is to start drinking again, just popped open a Carlsberg :barf


Not for me. I rarely get back on it, not until the next evening anyway.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> I could tell you were pissed when you were regaling us all with your wanking stories.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Apparently Gaz likes vanilla scented candles and Marvin Gaye to accompany his wanky time. Each to their own. :conf


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

:lol:


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:yikes


----------



## Roe

What the fuck?! That's gotta be fake surely?


----------



## Steve Funn

the way the driver is stood when he gets out the car :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> What the fuck?! That's gotta be fake surely?


I have no idea, although I was open mouthed at it!


----------



## Roe

I saw that weather one the other day :lol:


----------



## Roe

This is still my favourite weatherman one


----------



## Bryn

:lol: Those weatherman ones are awesome, the recovery attempt by the dude who is giving the finger is epic.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Cant wait for the F1 today, possibly going to be wet too :good


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## GazOC

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Any of you lads with a Galaxy S3 had trouble with calls being ended whenever you receive a text or call waiting?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Any of you lads with a Galaxy S3 had trouble with calls being ended whenever you receive a text or call waiting?


Nope.


----------



## Jay

no


----------



## Roe

If only there was a popular internet search engine that was useful for finding out things like that..


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> If only there was a popular internet search engine that was useful for finding out things like that..


There are lots of posters who reguarly post on here with the phone, I thought Id see if anyone had similar probs, opposed to joining an Android forum purely for that reason!


----------



## Roe

I'm only messing mate


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> I'm only messing mate


:good

I've had 4 calls to customers cut off repeatedly tonight and its drove me mad!


----------



## Bryn

You're cutting them off with your cheek. Standard.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> You're cutting them off with your cheek. Standard.


:blood Ridiculous if true


----------



## Bryn

It's not for fat-cheeked hipsters. If you have a fat face: buy an iPhone.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> It's not for fat-cheeked hipsters. If you have a fat face: buy an iPhone.


But you don't have an iPhone :think


----------



## Holmes

Morning boys.

Vid of woman in prank is fake. The light changes and the vid is shot in two parts of day imo. 

Got a terrible chest infection that may cause me to leave weed alone for a week to clear up, not happy!

Any news on a meet up?


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Wickio

@Holmes I'm not mad you didn't comment on the logo I made for Surecock Productions, I'm just disappointed. :-(

How you doing mate? Not seen you about much lately. :good


----------



## Holmes

Wickio said:


> @Holmes I'm not mad you didn't comment on the logo I made for Surecock Productions, I'm just disappointed. :-(
> 
> How you doing mate? Not seen you about much lately. :good


Missed it, where is it mate? On phone and scanned.

Been hard at studying and away to Amsterdam, should be cool now mate, boxing is doing ok so gaining interest again.


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Missed it, where is it mate? On phone and scanned.
> 
> Been hard at studying and away to Amsterdam, should be cool now mate, boxing is doing ok so gaining interest again.












Amsterdam, brilliant mate. I'm meant to be heading out there in the New Year. Got a Dutch mate so we're gonna go over and crash at his cousin's place. :good

Yeah, good few fights in the coming weeks. Always gotta look forward to a Cotto fight and hyped for Pac-Marquez (again).


----------



## Holmes

Wickio said:


> Amsterdam, brilliant mate. I'm meant to be heading out there in the New Year. Got a Dutch mate so we're gonna go over and crash at his cousin's place. :good
> 
> Yeah, good few fights in the coming weeks. Always gotta look forward to a Cotto fight and hyped for Pac-Marquez (again).


Pic is great, will defo use that. Thanks a million homey.

You smoke or drink or both. I'll send you a comprehensive pm if you need. I battered the place :deal

Pac will look bad again imo. He needs a KO to resurrect the PBF fight, if he looks bad that fight is dead. Fuck me it seems like forever we have waited for that fight.


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Pic is great, will defo use that. Thanks a million homey.
> 
> You smoke or drink or both. I'll send you a comprehensive pm if you need. I battered the place :deal
> 
> Pac will look bad again imo. He needs a KO to resurrect the PBF fight, if he looks bad that fight is dead. Fuck me it seems like forever we have waited for that fight.


No worries, mate. :good

Both, a PM would be hugely appreciated. Looking forward to it but won't have a clue where to start!

I agree, I've put money down on Marquez in the hope the third fight repeats itself. I can't see Pac getting the KO, I just don't think he will ever look great against Marquez. He is Manny's bogeyman. Pac-Floyd has been far too long coming and my interest has all but faded. If the fight is finally signed, sealed and delivered I'm sure I'll be hyped, but right now I don't really give that much of a shit either way.


----------



## Markyboy86

Get following @FrankWarrenBox on twitter, great account to follow, got as much of you boys in as i have on twitter. @Wickio @wrimc @Wallet i missed you lads out because of space, get on it also @Bryn


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Markyboy86

ITV4 at 10. Amir Khan: Sports Life Stories. Should be good for a few nuggets of gold. :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> ITV4 at 10. Amir Khan: Sports Life Stories. Should be good for a few nuggets of gold. :yep


Ironically Fraud Squad is on before hand :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Ironically Fraud Squad is on before hand :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Ironically Fraud Squad is on before hand :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Ironically Fraud Squad is on before hand :lol:


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> Get following @FrankWarrenBox on twitter, great account to follow, got as much of you boys in as i have on twitter. @Wickio @wrimc @Wallet i missed you lads out because of space, get on it also @Bryn


Frank Warren @FrankWarrenBox
What's the difference between @mrdavidhaye and my wife? When my wife trash talks, she gets a belt.

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Morning.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Morning. :hi:


:hi: Morning! How're things?


----------



## Bryn

Alright like. How's things your end?


----------



## nufc_jay

Bit gay


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Alright like. How's things your end?


A dry day, at last, it has been 4x4 school runs which the kids enjoy but a 33 year-old car for school runs can feel a chore when it's this early in winter - could have months of this! But all good, thanks, busy week last week at work so barely on here, sorry. Has work calmed down, somewhat?



nufc_jay said:


> Bit gay


Well better that than the solitude and awkwardness of the needlessly macho.


----------



## Wickio

nufc_jay said:


> Bit gay


:gayfight2


----------



## nufc_jay

SimonTemplar said:


> Well better that than the solitude and awkwardness of the needlessly macho.


Stop flirting with me.


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Stop flirting with me.


Step away.


----------



## SimonTemplar

nufc_jay said:


> Stop flirting with me.


:lol:


----------



## Roe

:rofl :rofl This might just be my favourite video ever.


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## Bryn

Alright?


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Old but hilarious nonetheless


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> :rofl :rofl This might just be my favourite video ever.


Thanks for wasting 2 1/2 minutes of my life.


----------



## 084

sappin' lads


----------



## Bryn

LP :happy


I miss the good old Choi days, lads. This thread was epic. Every day it would get tonnes of posts, now it's mainly just me and Brett. :conf


----------



## 084

my laptop has broke so aint been on much, only when i can borrow sisters.

Hows the missis doing Bryn, hope all is good.

Think that drinking session in Nottingham with @Markyboy86 really done me i think. didn't feel normal for about a week :lol::lol:


----------



## Bryn

Missus is great, LP. Thanks for asking. :good


----------



## Bryn




----------



## 084

good stuff man, whens he/she due, you must be buzzing


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Thanks for wasting 2 1/2 minutes of my life.


:-( Maybe you have to be a City fan to get it.


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> LP :happy
> 
> I miss the good old Choi days, lads. This thread was epic. Every day it would get tonnes of posts, now it's mainly just me and Brett. :conf


Its still doing at lot better than its forebare, that thread doesn't get a genuine post from 1 week to the next sometimes. God knows why its still a sticky....:hey


----------



## Wickio

@Bryn


----------



## Wickio

@Phileas Flash


----------



## Wickio

@Anyone

:-(


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Thanks for wasting 2 1/2 minutes of my life.


Just what I was thinking!



LP said:


> good stuff man, whens he/she due, you must be buzzing


:lol: at first read I thought the he/she referred to the Bryn's missus!


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Its still doing at lot better than its forebare, that thread doesn't get a genuine post from 1 week to the next sometimes. God knows why its still a sticky....:hey


Agreed. I might pick up Rodney Bewes petition to remove the sticky....but first I need an alias. :think


----------



## Bryn

@Wickio


----------



## Phileas Flash

I was called. and I see there are expecting men on here, I'd like to join that club as I become a dad for the first time in March.
I don't understand this thred.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> @Wickio


:hi:

When are you expecting to have Bryn Jr., mate?



Phileas Flash said:


> I was called. and I see there are expecting men on here, I'd like to join that club as I become a dad for the first time in March.
> I don't understand this thred.


Congrats to yourself and Mrs. Flash! :good

Basically just an off-topic thread.


----------



## Bryn

Phileas Flash said:


> I was called. and I see there are expecting men on here, I'd like to join that club as I become a dad for the first time in March.
> I don't understand this thred.


 @Phileas Flash

The more the merrier. :good

Congratulations on the baby news, mine is due in May.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Congratulations on the baby news, mine is due in May.


Brilliant stuff, do you know whether it is gonna be a boy or girl or are you holding out?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Phileas Flash said:


> I was called. and I see there are expecting men on here, I'd like to join that club as I become a dad for the first time in March.
> I don't understand this thred.


Brilliant, congratulations! We're due last week of February.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Brilliant stuff, do you know whether it is gonna be a boy or girl or are you holding out?


If I'd have 'held out' I wouldn't be in this mess. :-(

We've got another scan on 3rd/4th January, that should be able to tell us the sex, but more importantly check whether everything is OK.



SimonTemplar said:


> Brilliant, congratulations! We're due last week of February.


My Birthday is on February 28th. Make it happen.:bbb


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> My Birthday is on February 28th. Make it happen.:bbb


:lol: I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> If I'd have 'held out' I wouldn't be in this mess. :-(
> 
> We've got another scan on 3rd/4th January, that should be able to tell us the sex, but more importantly check whether everything is OK.


:rofl

Fingers crossed everything is going perfectly well. :good


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: I'll see what I can do!


Make it rain, soldier. :smoke

Any update on the Xbox Live? I feel that I should stop mentioning this as it looks like I cannot take a hint. What are you playing at the moment?



Wickio said:


> :rofl
> 
> Fingers crossed everything is going perfectly well. :good


Cheers dude. :good


----------



## Phileas Flash

I think I may be starting to understand this thread. It's just jabber, innit. 
thanks for the congrats guys, It's the most amazing thing! Best of luck with your young growers too, hope the scan goes well and Mrs. Bryn can contain all the water she has to drink beforehand. They do get the shitty end of the stick in this baby lark don't they (not that I'll admit that to Mrs. flash, natch).

I take it Mrs. Templar has had the 20 weeker and you've been able to find out the gender if you wanted to? We have, and it's a boy... So now I'm trying to get the name Balthazar :lp into the mix, but it's not really going well. need to up my game, perhaps by suggesting awful names so this is the least bad, like putting in a low bid and expecting to be bumped up to what you really expected to pay anyway.

Crucial question... WTF does this smiley signify? :jjj Is he playing the world's smallest violin or giving a morse code middle finger salute which, when decoded, says "clear off you rascal"?


----------



## Wickio

Phileas Flash said:


> I think I may be starting to understand this thread. It's just jabber, innit.
> thanks for the congrats guys, It's the most amazing thing! Best of luck with your young growers too, hope the scan goes well and Mrs. Bryn can contain all the water she has to drink beforehand. They do get the shitty end of the stick in this baby lark don't they (not that I'll admit that to Mrs. flash, natch).
> 
> I take it Mrs. Templar has had the 20 weeker and you've been able to find out the gender if you wanted to? We have, and it's a boy... So now I'm trying to get the name Balthazar :lp into the mix, but it's not really going well. need to up my game, perhaps by suggesting awful names so this is the least bad, like putting in a low bid and expecting to be bumped up to what you really expected to pay anyway.
> 
> Crucial question... WTF does this smiley signify? :jjj Is he playing the world's smallest violin or giving a morse code middle finger salute which, when decoded, says "clear off you rascal"?


Balthazar. :lol:

Good point concerning the smiley, I always figured it was tugging but I really can't make it out now you ask.


----------



## Bryn

He's jerking his little yellow weeny.


----------



## Roe

SimonTemplar said:


> Just what I was thinking!


:-(


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Make it rain, soldier. :smoke


:lol: I will see what I can do. I do actually have some small influence over the date - owing to having to have a Section as our second nearly killed himself and Mrs Templar on arrival, little blighter, I had to sign _that_ form - so our specific date is down to which day we book with the specialist. Our regular due date is not until 6th March. All I know at this point is that we go in last week of February.



Bryn said:


> Any update on the Xbox Live? I feel that I should stop mentioning this as it looks like I cannot take a hint. What are you playing at the moment?


Please don't feel that that is an issue, I am embarrassed at allowing life to drag me away too often, recentlty. There is some small progress - I believe that my ID is SimonTemplar74 (although there could be some spaces in there). However it is not live as I have not bought a token, licence, whatever it is I need. But you can see from this that I have moved vastly closer.

And actually I have got back into FN4, recently, as its pick-up-and-play-ability has better suited my limited spare time - Simon Templar is tearing up the LHW rankings. What are you into right now?



Phileas Flash said:


> I think I may be starting to understand this thread. It's just jabber, innit.
> thanks for the congrats guys, It's the most amazing thing! Best of luck with your young growers too, hope the scan goes well and Mrs. Bryn can contain all the water she has to drink beforehand. They do get the shitty end of the stick in this baby lark don't they (not that I'll admit that to Mrs. flash, natch).
> 
> I take it Mrs. Templar has had the 20 weeker and you've been able to find out the gender if you wanted to? We have, and it's a boy... So now I'm trying to get the name Balthazar :lp into the mix, but it's not really going well. need to up my game, perhaps by suggesting awful names so this is the least bad, like putting in a low bid and expecting to be bumped up to what you really expected to pay anyway.


Jabber? JABBER?!? Oh, what's the use... yes, yes it is. Jabber.

It is an amazing thing, yes, the best of life imho, I'm rather addicted. We have had the 20 week scan, yes - indeed, we had it twice, as these days they need dimensions for various internal organs and our newest would not lie flat so they missed them first time around. Still, they had Mrs Templar doing star jumps in the scanning room - yes, really - so it was not all bad. And yes, the extreme water-retention challenge is an unfair, if amusing (best enjoyed discreetly, perhaps) addition to the pregnancy experience.

We were able to learn the gender, yes, but we elected not to. Mrs Templar wants to keep some sort of a surprise element for the big day, so she say. However, as we have had three kids already (2004, 2006 & 2009) and they have all been very similar-looking boys, my own view is that a boy is a virtual inevitability. Mercifully we genuinely don't care a jot, so it's all good.

Congratulations on your boy, and on even having a run at Balthazar. Perhaps you need to engineer your other half identifying with a famous Balthazar (okay, it's already a stretch, I'll admit) from history, and then on to the name? Is she a fan of the Three Wise Men? Or the Getty family? Or the Aristocats? That covers a fair chunk of territory, something in there might give you a shot. My youngest is Arthur, and the round table and all that played a part in my pitch. Mind you, I'm not saying that that is what swung it!



Phileas Flash said:


> Crucial question... WTF does this smiley signify? :jjj Is he playing the world's smallest violin or giving a morse code middle finger salute which, when decoded, says "clear off you rascal"?


I have always wondered that, but from now on, for me, it will always be Mr Pink.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Roe said:


> :-(


If it made your top 1000 then you simply need to watch more videos.


----------



## dkos

Spot the mistake on the BN website...










:lol:


----------



## Wickio

Mexican cheese on toasted crust.


----------



## 084

SimonTemplar said:


> Just what I was thinking!
> 
> :lol: at first read I thought the he/she referred to the Bryn's missus!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

20 on Safety Pin, 20 on Trout.

Worth a stab.

edit: Do we have a gambling thread?


----------



## Batkilt

@LP Likes burritos with a nice glass of sperm to wash it down.


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP Drinks sperm instead of milk, him and his uncles participate in a gay wanking train.


----------



## 084

Typical jock wankers getting brave after a few drinks


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Typical jock wankers getting brave after a few drinks


Hows the head after your old dear drank you under the table on the jaegers.:happy


----------



## Batkilt

I hope you're aware those drinks were alcoholic, and not milk.


----------



## Bryn

Sirloin steak, chips, onion rings and peppercorn sauce on the menu today. 

Am I the only one who never has a Sunday roast?


----------



## Markyboy86

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Hows the head after your old dear drank you under the table on the jaegers.:happy


Bit fragile hahaha



The Batkilt said:


> I hope you're aware those drinks were alcoholic, and not milk.


Shocking statement


----------



## Batkilt

LP said:


> Shocking statement


Don't take it personally. It's not you I dislike, it's milk. I don't trust any drink that isn't completely unhealthy for me.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

Went to the races yesterday had a brilliant day of drinking eating etc then at 3 am ish went to Macdonalds and my missus took off her shoes whilst eating her food, some fuckers walked past and nicked her shoes without us noticing! :lol:

Wasnt funny at the time but I can see the funny side now, although I was fuming when it happened after about 20 pints!


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:
> 
> Went to the races yesterday had a brilliant day of drinking eating etc then at 3 am ish went to Macdonalds and my missus took off her shoes whilst eating her food, some fuckers walked past and nicked her shoes without us noticing! :lol:
> 
> Wasnt funny at the time but I can see the funny side now, although I was fuming when it happened after about 20 pints!


:rofl Brilliant.

I can't remember a thing from last night. :conf Been suffering today. :-(


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> Sirloin steak, chips, onion rings and peppercorn sauce on the menu today.
> 
> Am I the only one who never has a Sunday roast?


No mate, Im not a fan of a "proper" Sunday dinner. Much prefer a good streak and chips, no sauce though!


----------



## Chatty

Just watched that new Khan documentary. It was funny as hell, delusional as much outside as they are inside the ring, talking about him as if he has the same social effect that Muhammad Ali had :rofl


----------



## Twelvey

chatty said:


> Just watched that new Khan documentary. It was funny as hell, delusional as much outside as they are inside the ring, talking about him as if he has the same social effect that Muhammad Ali had :rofl


What channel was it on mate?


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


LADS


----------



## Chatty

12downfor10 said:


> What channel was it on mate?


Sky One I think, it was something a bit obscure (for boxing anyway). Think itll be on On demand still somewhere


----------



## Roe

12downfor10 said:


> What channel was it on mate?


It was on ITV 4. They showed it quite a few times over the last week or so. It might be on their itv player thing.


----------



## Bryn

I was just on a conference call, with some senior client management, and while I thought I was on mute I started bad-mouthing them all and saying how I'd not been paying attention for the last 20 minutes.

I only realised that I wasn't on mute when they interrupted me mid-rant. ops

This isn't going to end well. :err


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I was just on a conference call, with some senior client management, and while I thought I was on mute I started bad-mouthing them all and saying how I'd not been paying attention for the last 20 minutes.
> 
> I only realised that I wasn't on mute when they interrupted me mid-rant. ops
> 
> This isn't going to end well. :err


:lol:


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> I was just on a conference call, with some senior client management, and while I thought I was on mute I started bad-mouthing them all and saying how I'd not been paying attention for the last 20 minutes.
> 
> I only realised that I wasn't on mute when they interrupted me mid-rant. ops
> 
> This isn't going to end well. :err


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

I hope not. 

Their exact words were "Jon, you are not on mute." God knows why they didn't just cut me off immediately, rather than just let me carry on mouthing off. I'm such an idiot.


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Their exact words were "Jon, you are not on mute." God knows why they didn't just cut me off immediately, rather than just let me carry on mouthing off. I'm such an idiot.


:rofl

Moron. That's hilarious. Your only chance is to play it up as a prank and just email them saying you were dared to do it or something.


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> :rofl
> 
> Moron. That's hilarious. Your only chance is to play it up as a prank and just email them saying you were dared to do it or something.


That would make me look like such a soft twat, saying I did it for a laugh. I'm just going to take it on the chin (no ****) . It's not that I said anything too bad anyway, no personal insults or anything, just my gripes with how they are.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Their exact words were "Jon, you are not on mute." God knows why they didn't just cut me off immediately, rather than just let me carry on mouthing off. I'm such an idiot.


I thought your name was Bryan?:huh @Bryn


----------



## Bryn

I'm known by many monikers, @nufc_jay, but Bryan isn't one of them.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> I'm known by many monikers, @nufc_jay, but Bryan isn't one of them.












:conf


----------



## Lunny

:choi


----------



## Bryn

Lunny said:


> :choi


:happy

:choi


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> I was just on a conference call, with some senior client management, and while I thought I was on mute I started bad-mouthing them all and saying how I'd not been paying attention for the last 20 minutes.
> 
> I only realised that I wasn't on mute when they interrupted me mid-rant. ops
> 
> This isn't going to end well. :err


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I was just on a conference call, with some senior client management, and while I thought I was on mute I started bad-mouthing them all and saying how I'd not been paying attention for the last 20 minutes.
> 
> I only realised that I wasn't on mute when they interrupted me mid-rant. ops
> 
> This isn't going to end well. :err


:lol: any fallout afterwards? Or does the career roll on unaffected?



nufc_jay said:


> :conf


That's my all-time favourite Monica. In fact that's my all-time favourite most things.

Anyway, I have been meaning to ask, and here is as good a place as any: what is the significance of the rows of green or red cells under posters' names? And why are some red and others green?

And what is a tournament? (In a CHB context, obviously!)


----------



## nufc_jay

SimonTemplar said:


> That's my all-time favourite Monica. In fact that's my all-time favourite most things.
> 
> Anyway, I have been meaning to ask, and here is as good a place as any: what is the significance of the rows of green or red cells under posters' names? And why are some red and others green?
> 
> And what is a tournament? (In a CHB context, obviously!)


 @Jay


----------



## Jay

I'm working on it, I'm working on it!!!

Just bare with me for a bit while I get everything set up! I've got people moaning they can't see this/that, and I've got my admin/mod staff just enjoying things breaking.

Most likely they're breaking it and enjoying watching me work like a something possibly construed by some people as racist thing/person!

I'll make announcements as/when they're all up, running and ready.


----------



## Rorschach

Jay said:


> I've got my admin/mod staff just enjoying things breaking.
> 
> Most likely they're breaking it and enjoying watching me work like a something possibly construed by some people as racist thing/person!


:lol: :yep


----------



## Jay

Rorschach said:


> :lol: :yep


Who the hell are you?


----------



## Rorschach

Jay said:


> Who the hell are you?


Your biggest fan


----------



## SimonTemplar

Jay said:


> Who the hell are you?


That's funny right there.


----------



## Bryn

Lunny. :lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Lunny. :lol:


So are you still employed?


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> So are you still employed?


Ofcourse. :yep

They've not mentioned anything to me, which either means they aren't progressing it or they already have. I'm confident that I won't hear anything else.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Ofcourse. :yep
> 
> They've not mentioned anything to me, which either means they aren't progressing it or they already have. I'm confident that I won't hear anything else.


:lol: @Bryn a G


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

What are the green blobs about?


----------



## Jay

Patience and virtues...


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> What are the green blobs about?


Reptilian invasion


----------



## 1st Contact

I really hate being a doorman when the weather is shit like this!!!!!


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> I really hate being a doorman when the weather is shit like this!!!!!


Aye, doesn't look like too much fun, I must admit. Anyway, at least I get to sit in the warm all day, that's what really matters.

:hi:


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Aye, doesn't look like too much fun, I must admit. Anyway, at least I get to sit in the warm all day, that's what really matters.
> 
> :hi:


Yes but the fact I get to see tits all the time in my day job kind of balances out my world :smug


----------



## Wickio

1st Contact said:


> Yes but the fact I get to see tits all the time in my day job kind of balances out my world :smug


You're not the only one!

I just hope my line manager doesn't check my browsing history...


----------



## Roe

CHB compared to some other websites:









@Jay


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Ofcourse. :yep
> 
> They've not mentioned anything to me, which either means they aren't progressing it or they already have. I'm confident that I won't hear anything else.


You carelessly ignored me when I asked. :sad2


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> You carelessly ignored me when I asked. :sad2


I must not have seen it, you know I would never intentionally ignore one of my aliases.


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> CHB compared to some other websites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jay


Interesting, fightnews is the closest, but I'd say we looked better anyway. Especially soon... :hey


----------



## Wickio

Jay said:


> Interesting, fightnews is the closest, but I'd say we looked better anyway. Especially soon... :hey


The look of the site changing?


----------



## Charliebigspuds

Could do with a bit help please. I'm having a fight on Sun,it's basically a football team and for a bit crack we havin some fights where we train and gonna watch them over Xmas for bit banter. 

I need a ringwalk song the two I were thinking have already been chosen Club Foot -Kassabian and All of the Lights-Kany West. 

I could do with something to get ya going butvwhatvthe lads will know,cheers.


----------



## Lunny

Charliebigspuds said:


> Could do with a bit help please. I'm having a fight on Sun,it's basically a football team and for a bit crack we havin some fights where we train and gonna watch them over Xmas for bit banter.
> 
> I need a ringwalk song the two I were thinking have already been chosen Club Foot -Kassabian and All of the Lights-Kany West.
> 
> I could do with something to get ya going butvwhatvthe lads will know,cheers.







GOOD GOD Y'ALL!


----------



## Lunny

:war


----------



## Wallet

Good monging @Bryn


----------



## Charliebigspuds

Haha I like it. 

Wish I had a red WAR cap for it as well now.


----------



## Roe

Charliebigspuds said:


> Could do with a bit help please. I'm having a fight on Sun,it's basically a football team and for a bit crack we havin some fights where we train and gonna watch them over Xmas for bit banter.
> 
> I need a ringwalk song the two I were thinking have already been chosen Club Foot -Kassabian and All of the Lights-Kany West.
> 
> I could do with something to get ya going butvwhatvthe lads will know,cheers.


The other day I was thinking I could imagine someone walking to the ring to this:


----------



## 1st Contact

Wickio said:


> You're not the only one!
> 
> I just hope my line manager doesn't check my browsing history...


:lol: Sorry mate that's just you, My day job actually requires me to look at naked women :hey


----------



## Wickio

1st Contact said:


> :lol: Sorry mate that's just you, My day job actually requires me to look at naked women :hey


Haha, I know mate, lucky bastard. :good

Certainly a line of work I could see myself in.


----------



## Twelvey

Noonaldinho said:


> :yikes


:rofl


----------



## Wallet

Smash.


----------



## Twelvey

@Roe 
Why the hell do you have a reputation beyond repute according to the little green bar next to your name?


----------



## Roe

12downfor10 said:


> @Roe
> Why the hell do you have a reputation beyond repute according to the little green bar next to your name?


I have no idea what you're on about..


----------



## Jay

When one of the mods or admins finally get to work on it, I'll 'unleash' the new rep system

as it is with having no real laptop/computer, it's hard for me to do shit


----------



## Twelvey

Roe said:


> I have no idea what you're on about..


Apparently I can reduce your reputation with a comment......


----------



## Jay

12downfor10 said:


> Apparently I can reduce your reputation with a comment......


:hey


----------



## Twelvey

Jay said:


> :hey


All the little options we are getting are very interesting. Might mean we'll need some kind of noob's guide to CHB eventually when the interface gets so complicated that it has a jay leno shaped button that makes jenna appear through computer screen and nosh you off.


----------



## Twelvey

Also why can I report my own post's ? Some samurai falling on my sword shit for the guilty posters?


----------



## Roe

BoxNation's emails always have me cracking up. Their latest one titled: "One Night, 10 Title Fights - Burns, Groves, Saunders & Donaire" :lol:


----------



## Jay

12downfor10 said:


> All the little options we are getting are very interesting. Might mean we'll need some kind of noob's guide to CHB eventually when the interface gets so complicated that it has a jay leno shaped button that makes jenna appear through computer screen and nosh you off.


Not a bad idea... To be fair, I probably will do so as part of a 'welcome pm' for all new members, and just send it to everyone.



12downfor10 said:


> Also why can I report my own post's ? Some samurai falling on my sword shit for the guilty posters?


:conf @Meast


----------



## Twelvey

Jay said:


> Not a bad idea... To be fair, I probably will do so as part of a 'welcome pm' for all new members, and just send it to everyone.


I'm never opening a single pm from you from now on :-(


----------



## Jay

12downfor10 said:


> Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea... To be fair, I probably will do so as part of a 'welcome pm' for all new members, and just send it to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never opening a single pm from you from now on :-(
Click to expand...

:conf Be glad you're not a mod/admin. I've been known to create a thread in the mod lounge and it be about 5k words or more. :deal


----------



## Twelvey

Jay said:


> :conf Be glad you're not a mod/admin. I've been known to create a thread in the mod lounge and it be about 5k words or more. :deal


I was more worried about you giving new members virtual blow jobs :lol: but lengthy walls of texts are a no go too so okay.


----------



## Roe

12downfor10 said:


> when the interface gets so complicated that it has a jay leno shaped button that makes jenna appear through computer screen and nosh you off.


:-( Of all the shit things you've introduced so far @Jay , why the fuck isn't this one of them?


----------



## Jay

12downfor10 said:


> I was more worried about you giving new members virtual blow jobs :lol: but lengthy walls of texts are a no go too so okay.


:sad2

Being 4'8" the joke initially went straight over my head :-(


----------



## Twelvey

Roe said:


> :-( Of all the shit things you've introduced so far @Jay , why the fuck isn't this one of them?


Mod Priveledge I'd guess.


----------



## Jay

:conf

I don't even have a laptop or anything anymore. Why do I have to do everything! :conf


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> BoxNation's emails always have me cracking up. Their latest one titled: "One Night, 10 Title Fights - Burns, Groves, Saunders & Donaire" :lol:


:lol: Same.


----------



## Back to Bill

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=447731

You lads are still loved over there. :lol:


----------



## Roe

Bill said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=447731
> 
> You lads are still loved over there. :lol:


They deleted the thread already :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

Roe said:


> They deleted the thread already :lol:


Yep It didn't last long. :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Bill said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=447731
> 
> You lads are still loved over there. :lol:


Why does anyone care that we all left? It's like all these posters were downtrodden and now we've left they've been liberated. It's so poofy. 
@Teeto What is your viewpoint on the celebrations over on ESB regarding our departure?


----------



## Back to Bill

Bryn said:


> Why does anyone care that we all left? It's like all these posters were downtrodden and now we've left they've been liberated. It's so poofy.
> 
> @Teeto What is your viewpoint on the celebrations over on ESB regarding our departure?


I can't quite work it out mate? It gets brought up every couple of months in some capacity.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Not been on much lately as been working down by Heathrow, what an over priced shithole.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Not been on much lately as been working down by Heathrow, what an over priced shithole.


We missed you, man. You about for the fights tonight?

I've started playing MW2 again, great game, best in the series by a long shot I reckon. I'll be murking some n00bz later, maybe even @wrimc If he's about. :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> We missed you, man. You about for the fights tonight?
> 
> I've started playing MW2 again, great game, best in the series by a long shot I reckon. I'll be murking some n00bz later, maybe even @wrimc If he's about. :think


Hoping to get back in time, I'm of to the German market at 1 so will be trollied on their finest beer!

This is where the firm I have been sub contracting to have arranged for my accomodation whilst in london

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...ndon_Heathrow-Hounslow_Middlesex_England.html

£5 to HIRE the remote control. £1 a day for fresh towels and £10 for them to clean your room! I didnt even ask about a blowey!


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> We missed you, man. You about for the fights tonight?
> 
> I've started playing MW2 again, great game, best in the series by a long shot I reckon. I'll be murking some n00bz later, maybe even @wrimc If he's about. :think


I agree best COD. easily. When I went back to it I found either I'd got worse or everyone else had got better though. No murking teh n00bz for me.


----------



## Wallet

CoD4 was the best one, by far.


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> CoD4 was the best one, by far.


Agreed.


----------



## Bryn

:conf I just know that I couldn't get on with Black Ops 1, I'm much better at MW2. I though I was ok at MW3 until Wallet battered me repeatedly. :-(

Hey Gaz, it took me a while to get back into MW2, but I've settled in a bit better now. You do find that the people still playing it are very good though. I'm up for a game if anyone else is later. :bbb

Best COD maps, in my opinion, are;

Quarry
Sub Base
Karachi
Highrise 
Nuketown
Afghanistan


----------



## Twelvey

Wallet said:


> CoD4 was the best one, by far.


:deal

Gold guns meant more then. Maps were better. Less unnecessary gadgets and perks. And the AK-47 was a weapon of sweet love.


----------



## Wallet

Eubank Jr's opponent tonight: http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=272288&cat=boxer

"He's a big puncher"
"He took Andy Lee the distance of six rounds"


----------



## wrimc

@Bryn always got murked teh n00b


----------



## Noonaldinho

atsch Bad Kebab


----------



## Wallet

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/david-hayes-jungle-rumble/id573873306?mt=8 :lol:


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/david-hayes-jungle-rumble/id573873306?mt=8 :lol:












:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

Is it far from Manchester arena to central Manchester?


----------



## GazOC

The MEN? Not far.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Think its been rebranded to the Manchester Arena now. Walking distance?


----------



## GazOC

Yes mate. Didn't know its name had changed.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Yes mate. Didn't know its name had changed.


cheers :good


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Wickio

Wallet said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/david-hayes-jungle-rumble/id573873306?mt=8 :lol:





Roe said:


> :rofl


----------



## Bryn

@Wickio, you're a genius, mate. :lol:


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> @Wickio, you're a genius, mate. :lol:


Cheers, mate. :tim

How you doing anyway? Still getting over the heartache of your betting misfortune?


----------



## EnglishWay

Roe said:


> :lol:


Love that khan song..:hatton


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, @Bryn


----------



## EnglishWay

since ive been back in the forum game, LP activity dont seem the same no more, what's happened bro ?.


----------



## Twelvey

I have a 2,500 word essay due in tommorow morning. I've currently done 250 words in 8 hours. Lost all motivation. :ughh


----------



## Wallet

EnglishWay said:


> since ive been back in the forum game, LP activity dont seem the same no more, what's happened bro ?.


Gypsy's got him.


----------



## EnglishWay

Wallet said:


> Gypsy's got him.


haha deserves him right after that comment he made..


----------



## Wallet

12downfor10 said:


> I have a 2,500 word essay due in tommorow morning. I've currently done 250 words in 8 hours. Lost all motivation. :ughh


Makes me feel better about doing fuck all on mine which is due in next week.


----------



## Twelvey

Wallet said:


> Makes me feel better about doing fuck all on mine which is due in next week.


I'm having an hour's break from the strain of doing fuck all the last few hours before I launch back into it. I know if I get going I can get it done in 2-3 hours easy.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Cheers, mate. :tim
> 
> How you doing anyway? Still getting over the heartache of your betting misfortune?


Nah, Marquez winning is enough to cheer me up. Now, if he'd have been robbed I'd be tamping.



Wallet said:


> Good monging, @Bryn


Hello.



Wallet said:


> Gypsy's got him.


:lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

My life is now complete!!!!


----------



## EnglishWay

1st Contact said:


> My life is now complete!!!!


the fuck is M.A.S.K.


----------



## EnglishWay

LP!


----------



## EnglishWay

LP!


----------



## 1st Contact

EnglishWay said:


> the fuck is M.A.S.K.


One of the greatest cartoons ever made


----------



## Markyboy86

EnglishWay said:


> since ive been back in the forum game, LP activity dont seem the same no more, what's happened bro ?.


He's not been keeping too well recently mate, he's got really bad gout just now.


----------



## Twelvey

12downfor10 said:


> I have a 2,500 word essay due in tommorow morning. I've currently done 250 words in 8 hours. Lost all motivation. :ughh


As I know you are all waiting with baited breath for the resolution of this drama, here's an update. 4 hours til hand in deadline. 700 words to go. Just necked a can of relentless.

:war


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Was submarine good @Wallet


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

20 minutes in, this is class hahaha!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Hahahahaha


----------



## Bryn

Hello.


----------



## Wallet

Chacal said:


> Was submarine good @Wallet


Yeah, pretty good.

The kid reminded me of you. :lol:



Bryn said:


> Hello.


Good monging, Bryn.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> Yeah, pretty good.
> 
> The kid reminded me of you. :lol:


Viking funeral for a dog hahahaha

Fuck you!


----------



## Indigo Pab

12downfor10 said:


> As I know you are all waiting with baited breath for the resolution of this drama, here's an update. 4 hours til hand in deadline. 700 words to go. Just necked a can of relentless.
> 
> :war


You've got this man, procrastination always works in the end.

I hope.:err


----------



## Ilesey

Chacal said:


> Viking funeral for a dog hahahaha
> 
> Fuck you!


 @Chacal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Is it cause his parents are going through a rough patch @Wallet? Is that it? You heartless cunt!


----------



## 1st Contact

What up Choi how goes it?


----------



## Wallet

Chacal said:


> Is it cause his parents are going through a rough patch @Wallet? Is that it? You heartless cunt!


No.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> No.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Submarine was good.


----------



## Wickio

Classic poster.


----------



## Bryn

:amir


----------



## Roe

:lol: The "take the piss out of Pacquiao" bandwagon really seems to have caught on. Harsh how quick the general public can turn against someone.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> :lol: The "take the piss out of Pacquiao" bandwagon really seems to have caught on. Harsh how quick the general public can turn against someone.


Aye, it's sad really. When a mainstream star gets KO'd then the general public just find it hysterical. I didn't consider it funny in the slightest, although some of the 'shops are class.

Manny is a hero.


----------



## Wickio

I'm saddened my high jump didn't make the cut. :-(


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Jay

Wallet said:


>


:rofl

I'm only half way through and I'm in tears!


----------



## Jay

That just made my day @Wallet.

Great find.


----------



## Wallet

All their interviews together are pretty funny.


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Roe

"I'm ahead of Elie Sechback"
"Yeah you're ahead of him. Wait is that a man or a woman?"

:rofl

This might be my favourite interview ever. Brilliant


----------



## Roe




----------



## Wickio

Check out who's ridin' with Fiddy.


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


>


:lol:


----------



## EnglishWay

Wickio said:


> Check out who's ridin' with Fiddy.


Gay boy Dirrell.


----------



## Markyboy86

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings

Someone be trollin hard :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Just watched some old episodes of Still Game, any of you lads seen any of this sitcom? This episode had me in stitches watching it again.


----------



## Noonaldinho

No post in 2 days ....... a new low


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'm wondering where @Bryn is spitting his daily events? as it certainly isn't here!

I have no idea what he has had for lunch for a week now, this is unheard of!


----------



## Bryn

I've been busy recently, Brett. It was inevitable that I would have to do some work one day. I've managed to get through about 2 years of being on ESB and CHB constantly, so I think it's about time I started knuckling down. Also, looks like a pay rise is on the cards in January, so I need to convince my boss I'm going the extra mile. 

You know that advert from years ago where the dude comes into the office just before his boss and pretends he fell asleep on his desk? That's sort of the same game as I'm playing at the minute.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I've been busy recently, Brett. It was inevitable that I would have to do some work one day. I've managed to get through about 2 years of being on ESB and CHB constantly, so I think it's about time I started knuckling down. Also, looks like a pay rise is on the cards in January, so I need to convince my boss I'm going the extra mile.
> 
> You know that advert from years ago where the dude comes into the office just before his boss and pretends he fell asleep on his desk? That's sort of the same game as I'm playing at the minute.


:good nice one mate! Good news on the payrise especially after blazing them all last week :lol:


----------



## Bryn

:lol:

Funny how these things work out, @Noonaldinho.

What are all my Choi brethren upto this weekend? I'm getting some new tyres on the car, then taking my Mrs to see her best mate who just had a baby and then need to do some Christmas shopping. Excitement personified.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :lol:
> 
> Funny how these things work out, @Noonaldinho.
> 
> What are all my Choi brethren upto this weekend? I'm getting some new tyres on the car, then taking my Mrs to see her best mate who just had a baby and then need to do some Christmas shopping. Excitement personified.


I just finished a few jobs today, so back home now. The missus is out Wedding dress shopping so I have a quiet afternoon. Hoping to do most of my Christmas shopping on Friday!


----------



## Holmes

@Noonaldinho credit for win btw.

Anyone got Fifa on here, might setup a kind of league thing, ps3 but you xboxers might get on it too.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> @Noonaldinho credit for win btw.
> 
> Anyone got Fifa on here, might setup a kind of league thing, ps3 but you xboxers might get on it too.


:good

Good idea mate, think it was mentioned in the Fifa bragging rights thread in the lounge few weeks back. I'll join but I'm not the best :lol:


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> :good
> 
> Good idea mate, think it was mentioned in the Fifa bragging rights thread in the lounge few weeks back. I'll join but I'm not the best :lol:


I thought I was good as I play career and be a pro. Played online and beat a few and then I played seasons with City v some kid with Real, he fucking hammered me and I mean hammered me. Didn't pull the cunts trick though and log off half way.

Fight night was scratched hence it wouldn't load properly, got another copy coming this weekend of bro-in-law to be giving it me. Bought Hitman too


----------



## Jay

I'm up for FIFA tourney.
@Bajingo :hey
@Pabby won't play though, he's ducking me shamefully.


----------



## Holmes

Jay said:


> I'm up for FIFA tourney.
> @Bajingo :hey
> @Pabby won't play though, he's ducking me shamefully.


I'll set it up tomorrow chief


----------



## Noonaldinho

Im hopefully getting Hitman for Christmas, not really been on PS3 for a while as I have been working away.


----------



## Holmes

I hardly play mine mate, hardly played the last cod let alone buy this one. Have gta 4 played once too 

Didn't plan to buy Hitman but popped in Game ion Thursday, noticed they had it on sale from £39.99 to £19.99, thought that's gotta be right.

It's a truely viscous game to play, looking forward to it. Gonna start tomorrow once I get back from the kraut market.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Im hopefully getting Hitman for Christmas, not really been on PS3 for a while as I have been working away.


That looks amazing, Noon. Was looking at that in Game the other day, only £20!

I'll be getting it shortly.


----------



## Wallet

You can get Hitman for less than £20 on the net now.

Edit: Didn't see the above posts making the same point. :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

Yeah I heard Tesco have it for £20 too!

I went to German market last Saturday, was heaving, good crack tho! Crepes and Mozzeralla sticks are a must :good


----------



## Bryn

IN BEFORE WALLET.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> IN BEFORE WALLET.


Always a bonus, they are some shoes to fill.


----------



## Bryn

Bryn said:


> IN BEFORE WALLET.


 @Wallet


----------



## Wallet

He doesn't have a clue what he's talking about so he's just covering it up by speaking in clichés. It's like Johnny Nelson gave him a lesson beforehand. :lol:


----------



## Roe

I love how they get drowned out by the Mexican anthem :lol:


----------



## Chatty

Don't you just love morons, someone on facebook trying to tell me jeffrey Mathebula is a journeyman. When i explained to him what a journeyman is and that mathebula is a fringe contender who was a world champion last year he said, yeah its the same thingatsch


----------



## Wallet

chatty said:


> Don't you just love morons, someone on facebook trying to tell me jeffrey Mathebula is a journeyman. When i explained to him what a journeyman is and that mathebula is a fringe contender who was a world champion last year he said, yeah its the same thingatsch


Why would someone who has no idea what a journeyman try to engage in a conversation on Jeffrey Mathebula? :lol:


----------



## Roe

chatty said:


> Don't you just love morons, someone on facebook trying to tell me jeffrey Mathebula is a journeyman. When i explained to him what a journeyman is and that mathebula is a fringe contender who was a world champion last year he said, yeah its the same thingatsch





Wallet said:


> Why would someone who has no idea what a journeyman try to engage in a conversation on Jeffrey Mathebula? :lol:


This. I'd be amazed if anyone on my facebook (besides some of you guys) even knew who Donaire was let alone Mathebula.

Pretty dumb comment though.


----------



## Chatty

Wallet said:


> Why would someone who has no idea what a journeyman try to engage in a conversation on Jeffrey Mathebula? :lol:


I dont think he did know who he was, he was saying that Donaire has only beaten journeymen and has-beens this year.


----------



## Wallet

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Hello.


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

When you next out, brother?


----------



## Wallet

End of January, hopefully.


----------



## Bryn

Fighting another over-matched, cherry picked opponent? 

Does this mean you'll be off the beer again from New Years Day?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Fighting another over-matched, cherry picked opponent?
> 
> Does this mean you'll be off the beer again from New Years Day?


I hope so!

Yes, that's the plan, unfortunately.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Whos gonna arrange the CHB awards of the year?


----------



## Noonaldinho

:rofl Lennox just did a blinding job presenting Andy Murray with 3rd prize at SPOTY :lol:


----------



## GazOC

Didn't he?? :yep


----------



## Lunny

Noonaldinho said:


> Whos gonna arrange the CHB awards of the year?


 @Wallet


----------



## GazOC

I was thinking this the other day, we need an awards thread.


----------



## Bryn

Awards thread is always good for a laugh. Get it done @Wallet.

:bbb Will GazOC finally get that one award that has eluded him for so long? :think


----------



## GazOC

Nah!! I've had funnier years and failed to win an award.


----------



## Wickio

Choi. :hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

Poached > Fried


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:
> 
> Poached > Fried


Got to agree. A quality poach can't be beaten!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wickio said:


> Got to agree. A quality poach can't be beaten!


Poached on brown toast with a perfect runny yolk! :good


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Poached on brown toast with a perfect runny yolk! :good


No chance. I'm not taking any food tips from a man that eats tuna and pineapple, especially when they go a step further and insist on mixing both tuna and pineapple juice together.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> No chance. I'm not taking any food tips from a man that eats tuna and pineapple, especially when they go a step further and insist on mixing both tuna and pineapple juice together.


That sounds beautiful.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> That sounds beautiful.


:blood


----------



## Markyboy86

There a philipino playing at the darts just now and the commentators were talking about how Manny Pacquiao was the chairman of the philipinno darts organisation or some shit like that and the commentator just came out nd said that PacMan is the greatest p4p fighter that ever lived, i know he's probably been on the Ale all night but thats stratching it a bit far!


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> There a philipino playing at the darts just now and the commentators were talking about how Manny Pacquiao was the chairman of the philipinno darts organisation or some shit like that and the commentator just came out nd said that PacMan is the greatest p4p fighter that ever lived, i know he's probably been on the Ale all night but thats stratching it a bit far!


Yeah I had to laugh at that as well :lol:


----------



## 084

nice start to xmas, been made redundant


----------



## Bryn

LP said:


> nice start to xmas, been made redundant


Fuckin hell, sorry to hear that mate. Have you got anything else lined up?

Hopefully you get some decent redundancy pay to tide you over.


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> Fuckin hell, sorry to hear that mate. Have you got anything else lined up?
> 
> Hopefully you get some decent redundancy pay to tide you over.


cheers man

Got work in jan then thats it but going to go self employed,just need tofind the work which aint guaranteed


----------



## Bryn

http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=160560

:horse


----------



## Bryn

Good luck with it, dude. :good


----------



## 084

cheers mate :thumbsup


----------



## Roe

LP said:


> nice start to xmas, been made redundant


Shit. Sorry to hear that man. Good luck finding the work in the new year mate.


----------



## 084

Roe said:


> Shit. Sorry to hear that man. Good luck finding the work in the new year mate.


Cheers matey :good


----------



## Bryn

@King Horse

:horse


----------



## EnglishWay

LP said:


> Cheers matey :good


you'll be alright :lp


----------



## 084

EnglishWay said:


> you'll be alright :lp


:lp :lp :lp


----------



## Bryn

@Roe


----------



## Bryn

@Roe


----------



## Flea Man

@Bryn some savagely relevant gifs there :rofl


----------



## Bryn

:lol: The first is my favourite. I'm in the process of making another one from that same video, it'll be amazing. 

Got caught up yesterday, by the way, not avoiding you. ;-)


----------



## Bryn

@Flea Man

Just tried my to make my first ever GIF in photoshop, it's fucking terrible, but you can see what I was trying to do.










atsch Fucking hell, it's worse than I thought.


----------



## Roe

:lol: at the gif @Bryn


----------



## Chatty

Just had a starnge conversatin with my mother. i literally walked through the door,

mother: do you know who you look like?

me: dunno, who?

mother: that Manson fellow

me: Charlie Manson

mother: yeah, the murderer fellow

me: he didn't murder anyone, he was a cult leader and his cult murdered some woman

mother: it was that Sharon Tate, same name as you 

me: I got no affiliation with what went on with the Manson family

mother: :conf


----------



## Shaun Tate

Suppose I do have a bit of a style clash with Manson though tbf


----------



## Shaun Tate

Why the fuck does none of my accounts post pictures properly?

WTF am I doing wrong? :tim


----------



## Bryn

Hey @Wallet, I 'stumbled' across your favourite golf video today. It's worse than the GIF. :err


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Hey @Wallet, I 'stumbled' across your favourite golf video today. It's worse than the GIF. :err


Link or stfu.


----------



## Charliebigspuds

Can anyone tell me the difference between intel i3,i5 and i7 processors in laptops?

Looking to get a laptop for Football Manager and haven't got a clue.


----------



## 1st Contact

Charliebigspuds said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between intel i3,i5 and i7 processors in laptops?
> 
> Looking to get a laptop for Football Manager and haven't got a clue.


I have a Hp Pavilion DV6 with an i5 processor and I usually run both FM and Photoshop simultaneously and it handles both with no problems if that helps


----------



## Lunny

chatty said:


> Just had a starnge conversatin with my mother. i literally walked through the door,
> 
> mother: do you know who you look like?
> 
> me: dunno, who?
> 
> mother: that Manson fellow
> 
> me: Charlie Manson
> 
> mother: yeah, the murderer fellow
> 
> me: he didn't murder anyone, he was a cult leader and his cult murdered some woman
> 
> mother: it was that Sharon Tate, same name as you
> 
> me: I got no affiliation with what went on with the Manson family
> 
> mother: :conf


:lol::lol::lol:



Shaun Tate said:


> Suppose I do have a bit of a style clash with Manson though tbf
> 
> View attachment 409
> 
> 
> View attachment 410


More Rab C Nesbitt to me...

:amir


----------



## Noonaldinho

merry Christmas choi :hi:


----------



## Bryn

Brett/Choi's :hi:

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bryn

MM91 is a bit mental on Twitter isn't he? He does like over 100 Tweets a day!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> MM91 is a bit mental on Twitter isn't he? He does like over 100 Tweets a day!


Yeah he's mad for it, some stuff is mega gay too!


----------



## GazOC

Watching Rocky 4. What a shite film.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Watching Rocky 4. What a shite film.


Some decent films on tonight, Bad Santa was on 5.


----------



## GazOC

Thats a bit of a one joke film though mate. Santas rude for 90 minutes, bar humbug!


----------



## Bryn

Aye, see what you're saying. Always makes me laugh when Thornton has that look of disbelief on his face and is like "Kid, what the fuck?" 

Then again, I am easily pleased.


----------



## GazOC

I'm just bitter that ugly bugger got to shag Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Bryn

You and me both, Gaz. You and me both.


----------



## 1971791

GazOC said:


> Watching Rocky 4. What a shite film.


Refereeing was terrible.


----------



## Slip

GazOC said:


> Watching Rocky 4. What a shite film.


I think 4 gets overrated and 5 gets underrated.


----------



## Wallet

@Slip :happy


----------



## Bryn

The Choi should be on 100,000 views by the end of the year. :bbb

It's taken a bit of a downturn recently, but I'll endeavour to fill it with my random crap a bit more from now on.


----------



## Wallet

I can't wait.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I can't wait.


:think


----------



## Twelvey

Bryn said:


> :think


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey

Slip said:


> I think 4 gets overrated and 5 gets underrated.


3 is top for me. Apollo teaching rocky to fight black, eye of the tiger and Mr T as a villain. Modern films are shite :-(


----------



## EnglishWay

Merry Christmas all

u all top fella's to me because your big boxing fans..


----------



## Bryn

Nice to see you back posting, @EnglishWay, :good


----------



## Markyboy86

@Bryn Fucked an wasy lay tonight, got chatting to a mother and daughter from Belfast. Mother went to the toilet and I said I had to go to, as I walked past daughter I gave her what I thought was my number on a receipt with a message. When I come back from toilet she tells me she doesn't want it and forces it back in my pocket. I'm obviously feeling like a prize wank until I realise I've gave her 5 euro like a cheap gypsy prissy. I had to swallow my pride and give her my number in front of her old dear and hope ahe texts me before she goes home on the 27th haha


----------



## Bryn

Marky! :rofl You Christmas legend.


----------



## dkos

Slip said:


> I think 4 gets overrated and 5 gets underrated.


IMO, arguably the best scene in the Rocky series:


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> @Bryn Fucked an wasy lay tonight, got chatting to a mother and daughter from Belfast. Mother went to the toilet and I said I had to go to, as I walked past daughter I gave her what I thought was my number on a receipt with a message. When I come back from toilet she tells me she doesn't want it and forces it back in my pocket. I'm obviously feeling like a prize wank until I realise I've gave her 5 euro like a cheap gypsy prissy. I had to swallow my pride and give her my number in front of her old dear and hope ahe texts me before she goes home on the 27th haha


Haha that's fucking class Mark


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> @Bryn Fucked an wasy lay tonight, got chatting to a mother and daughter from Belfast. Mother went to the toilet and I said I had to go to, as I walked past daughter I gave her what I thought was my number on a receipt with a message. When I come back from toilet she tells me she doesn't want it and forces it back in my pocket. I'm obviously feeling like a prize wank until I realise I've gave her 5 euro like a cheap gypsy prissy. I had to swallow my pride and give her my number in front of her old dear and hope ahe texts me before she goes home on the 27th haha


:lol:


----------



## 1971791

Ratatouille is a quality film.


----------



## Lilo

Xmas morning here, bird is getting ready while I'm playing on my London 2012 PS3 game (bit late but I do live in China) wearing my new Kronk tee. Gt that Donald Mcrae Dark Trade book too. She actually fucking listened to what I wanted this year!

Merry Christmas the CHB Fraternity.

:lol: @5 euros


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lilo said:


> Xmas morning here, bird is getting ready while I'm playing on my London 2012 PS3 game (bit late but I do live in China) wearing my new Kronk tee. Gt that Donald Mcrae Dark Trade book too. She actually fucking listened to what I wanted this year!
> 
> Merry Christmas the CHB Fraternity.
> 
> :lol: @5 euros


:good

Have a great day all


----------



## Noonaldinho

Also what colour Kronk T shirt? and did you brave the Manny style tank top.


----------



## Markyboy86

Merry Christmas lads, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Holmes

Happy Christmas guys and girls, hope its been a great morning and continues through for you.

Happy new year whilst I'm here, see you in 2013 fellas. Godbless x

#PrayforRVP #Happynewyear


----------



## Vano-irons

Merry Christmas lads. Have a good'un 

Team Vano


----------



## Twelvey

Merry Xmas all! X


----------



## Noonaldinho

:bbb


----------



## Wallet

Merry Christmas, Choi.


----------



## Bryn

Good monging, Wallet.


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.


----------



## Roe

Anyone on here watch the US version of The Office?

Just started watching it the other day and it's pretty good. The last episode I saw was the fight episode. Funny stuff


----------



## GazOC

Merry Xmas chaps.


----------



## GazOC

Roe said:


> Anyone on here watch the US version of The Office?
> 
> Just started watching it the other day and it's pretty good. The last episode I saw was the fight episode. Funny stuff


Yeah, its not bad. I saw a few episodes of the USA Inbetweeners the other night. Complete shite.


----------



## 1971791

GazOC said:


> Yeah, its not bad. I saw a few episodes of the USA Inbetweeners the other night. *Complete shite.*


Agreed. Although at least they tried to make different episodes, I saw adverts for USA Skins Series 1 ages ago and it was word-for-word the first episode. However, I think that 'Will's Mum' and 'Carli' are fitter than their UK counterparts.


----------



## Bryn

Didn't US Office do the same thing? Re-made the first UK episode pretty much verbatim and then each subsequent episode was original?


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Didn't US Office do the same thing? Re-made the first UK episode pretty much verbatim and then each subsequent episode was original?


Yeah. Although the first episode was a little different it was mostly just a remake.


----------



## 1971791

Bryn said:


> Didn't US Office do the same thing? Re-made the first UK episode pretty much verbatim and then each subsequent episode was original?


Oh, I don't know, I never actually watched USA Skins, so I don't know whether the rest of the storylines were original. Did USA Inbetweeners have the same first episode?


----------



## Bryn

Dunno mate, my only experience of US Inbetweeners, is a comparison clip that @Lunny posted. Looks like absolute trash though.


----------



## Bryn

Talked myself into hosting a party on Friday night, going to need to cook and buy booze and stuff. Anyone have any tips at being a good host for me? There'll be less than 20 people there.


----------



## Roe

Can I come @Bryn?


----------



## 1971791

Burn a copy of KO 6 to DVD and put it on. :jmm

I googled it, I don't like this advice: http://www.wikihow.com/Be-a-Good-Host

Some form of game is always a good idea. My game of choice is carrom, but you need to buy a board, pieces and some weird white powder to play that. This is good, especially if you don't like some of the people there, because you don't have to speak to them (as much).


----------



## Roe

1971791 said:


> I googled it, I don't like this advice: http://www.wikihow.com/Be-a-Good-Host


:lol: at the picture on that link










Is your party gonna look like that Bryn?


----------



## Roe

I just read that list as well. :lol: It's shockingly awful advice.

The final step is: "11 Don't make them feel obliged about a return visit. Tell them to come back, it's _nearer_."

How the hell would it be nearer for them to come to you than you to go to them?! :lol:


----------



## Roe

:lol: These two related guides are good as well.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Unwanted-Guests-Leave

http://www.wikihow.com/Avoid-Unwanted-Visitors-on-Your-Land

I'll stop posting on my own now..


----------



## Bryn

@Roe of course you can come, mate. I'll meet you in the Lion at 6 on Friday. :good
@1971791 Cheers dude, way ahead of you on the white powder though.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> @Roe of course you can come, mate. I'll meet you in the Lion at 6 on Friday. :good


Nice one :good



Bryn said:


> @1971791 Cheers dude, way ahead of you on the white powder though.


:lol:


----------



## Michael

Heard that Omar Henry is in hospital with stage four cancer this Christmas. Cant believe I missed this when the news broke last month. Only 25 to, very sad to see such a young guy this sick:-(


Hope he can recover.


----------



## Markyboy86

@Bryn she phoned, we boned.

US Office is great, Will Ferrells in it now. I can vaguely remember singing karaoke with a stereotypical character from brookside or a Harry Enfield scouser. In my drunken state I mistook him not wanting a picture as an admission of his fame and not that me thinking that he looked funny. We are now best mates tho.


----------



## Bryn

Nice work, Mark. :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP or @Roe can post the pic from my fb of me an my new scouser bezzy if they want


----------



## Roe




----------



## Bajingo

Anyone else think @Markyboy86 looks a little like Frank Warren? :think

(sorry)


----------



## Roe

:lol: Yeah I can see that one.


----------



## Bryn

Frank Warren and Bob Carolgees.


----------



## Bryn

Anyone else got Phill Fury on Facebook? His spelling is amazing. He's just having a 'samwidge' apparently.


----------



## Wallet

Marky pictured with Johnny Eames...


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Anyone else got Phill Fury on Facebook? His spelling is amazing. He's just having a 'samwidge' apparently.


Yes he's brilliant! get on chat with him, he cracks me up


----------



## Markyboy86

I take that as a compliment, aloft of.


----------



## Markyboy86

I take that as a compliment, sort of.


----------



## Markyboy86

Stfu Mark


----------



## Wallet

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Got Hitman Absolution just now from Sainsbury's, only £17.99. :smoke


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Got Hitman Absolution just now from Sainsbury's, only £17.99. :smoke


Mrs N to be got it me for Xmas :good


----------



## GazOC

Have you managed to get it working yet, Noon?


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Have you managed to get it working yet, Noon?


There appears to be a forcefield holding the case closed.....


----------



## Noonaldinho

Or was you refering to the Fiancee :lol:


----------



## GazOC

:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Have you turned it off and on again Brett?


----------



## Bryn

Noonan's copy of Hitman is currently residing in his fridge, next to his Ainol Elf and TV remote.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Got Hitman Absolution just now from Sainsbury's, only £17.99. :smoke





Noonaldinho said:


> Mrs N to be got it me for Xmas :good


My mum got it for me for Christmas. :lol: Good game from what I've played so far :good


----------



## Bryn

I only started Borderlands yesterday, but I might park it for a while and play Hitman.


----------



## Noonaldinho

You don't even want to hear about when I first tried connecting my PS3 to my AV Receiver using the optical lead :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Talking to my barman about mayweather snr and Charlie Z, on my cousins ashes, this is amazing!


----------



## Lilo

Sickeningly happy facebook statuses piss me off.


----------



## Bryn

About to start cooking and cleaning for this party lads. I'm going with an Asian inspired buffet as well as standard Christmas type food. Got loads of booze in, tried to cater for everyone with white and red wine, Budweiser, Becks and Carlsberg, Strongboy and Bulmers. I've not got much in the way of spirits though.

Going to go and sort out my DJ set in a bit, going to give EVT Wreck a spin, see how it goes down. @Teeto


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Going to go and sort out my DJ set in a bit, going to give EVT Wreck a spin, see how it goes down. @Teeto


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Whats the story with NUFC_GAY???
:think

Hope the party goes well @Bryn , I'm busy anyway....


----------



## Bryn

:hatton


----------



## Noonaldinho

did I miss something before the edit?


----------



## Chatty

Was looking on Boxrec and noticed the Buchanan-Garcia fight was scored with quarter points - anyone got a clue what system that is?


----------



## GazOC

5 point must. Not sure how KDs were scored. 

It was used in Britian (and maybe other conutries, not sure) before that we were on to 1/2 points 5 points must and then went back to that after dropping 1/4 points. Then went to full points with 10 point must to fall in with most of the rest of the world.

Henry Cooper famously lost to Joe Bugner by 1/4 point.


----------



## Rick Ross

Nuff was Gulag'd for posting someone's personal information. As soon as he apologises he'll be allowed back.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Well, he was Gulag'd. He seems to be upset about it though and thus hasn't decided to return/apologise.

Rest assured what he did was pretty much a dickheaded move.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Nuff is a twat, keep him there.


----------



## Chatty

GazOC said:


> 5 point must. Not sure how KDs were scored.
> 
> It was used in Britian (and maybe other conutries, not sure) before that we were on to 1/2 points 5 points must and then went back to that after dropping 1/4 points. Then went to full points with 10 point must to fall in with most of the rest of the world.
> 
> Henry Cooper famously lost to Joe Bugner by 1/4 point.


I knew about 5 point must but I couldn't work out how they got down to quarters. Saying that, you just reminded me of the the Bugner/Cooper fight which I already knew about but had never thought about the system so much then.


----------



## GazOC

I think the actual 1/4s, 1/2s or full points are irrelevent in most cases, they are just units of scoring. I remember when the UK was using half points and the rest of the world was using full points, you could convert easily enough. A 10-9.5 round in the UK was a 10-9 everywhere else, 10-9 in the UK was 10-8 etc. I assume the 1/4 points, 5 point must was similar.


----------



## Tom Jones

Rick Ross said:


> Nuff was Gulag'd for posting someone's personal information. As soon as he apologises he'll be allowed back.


Fuck off you boring bastard.


----------



## Noonaldinho

People who make aliases. ......


----------



## Ross Rick

Rick Ross said:


> Nuff was Gulag'd for posting someone's personal information. As soon as he apologises he'll be allowed back.


Fuck off you boring bastard.


----------



## Rick Ross

Ross Rick said:


> Fuck off you boring bastard.


:rofl

Off to Gulag you boring bastard.


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> People who make aliases. ......


So sad.


----------



## GazOC

Great film just starting on the Sci-Fi/ Horror film channel. "The Cube".


----------



## 084

Who's details did nuff put up :think


----------



## Bryn

@Ross Rick and @Tom Jones :rofl

Is Nuff 'Tom Jones' then?


----------



## Rick Ross

Bryn said:


> @Ross Rick and @Tom Jones :rofl
> 
> Is Nuff 'Tom Jones' then?


No. On ESB it's someone from this thread, the one here is your mate Trout Mask.


----------



## Bryn

Who is ESB Tom Jones then? Name and shame.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Can we get the betting thread stickied , either in here or lounge. Only reason I don't post more often in it is because I can never find it


----------



## Noonaldinho

Today Man utd and city double is evens :good


----------



## Indigo Pab

LP said:


> Who's details did nuff put up :think


One who we all love dearly. Unanimously loved by this place, which made his actions all the more despicable.


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> Who is ESB Tom Jones then? Name and shame.


----------



## 084

Pabby said:


> One who we all love dearly. Unanimously loved by this place, which made his actions all the more despicable.


Scouseleader ???



dkos said:


>


:deal


----------



## Lilo

Any Spurs fans here?


----------



## Indigo Pab

LP said:


> Scouseleader ???


Nah, just as great a lad though. I'm not sure if he's cool with it being brought up and whatnot because some people might have seen what the thread was about and thus know shit they probably shouldn't if it's disclosed who it is. He's probably fine with being mentioned but I can't say for sure, nah'mean?

It was some stalker-ish bullshit though, the kind you'd expect from @Jay.


----------



## 084

Pabby said:


> Nah, just as great a lad though. I'm not sure if he's cool with it being brought up and whatnot because some people might have seen what the thread was about and thus know shit they probably shouldn't if it's disclosed who it is. He's probably fine with being mentioned but I can't say for sure, nah'mean?
> 
> It was some stalker-ish bullshit though, the kind you'd expect from @Jay.


Ah sound mate, yea no worries i understand.

Hope you had a good Xmas and happy new year mate :thumbsup


----------



## Indigo Pab

LP said:


> Ah sound mate, yea no worries i understand.
> 
> Hope you had a good Xmas and happy new year mate :thumbsup


It'd probably take you only another guess or two to get who it is anyways.:lol:

Back at you man, hope all is well around LP Manor.


----------



## 084

Pabby said:


> It'd probably take you only another guess or two to get who it is anyways.:lol:
> 
> Back at you man, hope all is well around LP Manor.


Things are good thanks mate :goo


----------



## Bryn

I'm not Tom Jones. Honest. :staredog


----------



## Brassneck

Rick Ross said:


> No. On ESB it's someone from this thread, the one here is your mate Trout Mask.


I said NO.


----------



## Bryn

Hello Brassneck.


----------



## Indigo Pab

He's already left I'm afraid.

He knows that he has his original, unbanned account. Either he can use it or keep getting alts banned.


----------



## Bryn

Calm down, Pabs.


----------



## Indigo Pab

You're a dead man.


----------



## Bappy

Fuck off you boring bastard.


----------



## Indigo Pab

:lol:


----------



## Jay

@Pabby - why aren't you just gulag'ing the alts? I thought that was the idea? Or did I decide otherwise and just forget?

Also, cunt off, I'm not a stalker. I'm a private investigator for CHB


----------



## Indigo Pab

Jay said:


> @Pabby - why aren't you just gulag'ing the alts? I thought that was the idea? Or did I decide otherwise and just forget?
> 
> Also, cunt off, I'm not a stalker. I'm a private investigator for CHB


Because he continually makes new accounts regardless, so it'd just be filled with alts he ain't gonna use again. Also it's less time-consuming for me.


----------



## Bryn

Gulag.


----------



## Noonaldinho

How did the party go @Bryn ?


----------



## Wallet

He's done it again... :lol:



lirva said:


> Well followers, finally the day has come. Finally the day has come.
> 
> We have 1334 in our accounts (from 600 quid) and when we wake up tomorrow morning we will have over 2k in our accounts!
> 
> The bet is a FULL BANK BET on Junior Dos Santos to beat Cain Velasquez. You will get 1.58 currently.
> 
> Dos Santos is simply too good of a mover and striker for Velasquez to cope with. Velasquez doesn't have the defensive ability to deal with what Dos Santos brings. This is a mismatch. Velasquez has always had a poor defence but got away with it until he met Dos Santos. Expect JDS to move and glide around the ring, popping Velasquez with punches until he finally connects with a huge shot which should send everybody home early. Full bank disciples and I hope you all enjoy this one. It has been a long road but we have just about got there in time and I feel really lucky to be living in this period where money is just so freely available to the intelligentsia of society like ourselves.
> 
> Take care disciples and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Roe

:lol: Genius


----------



## Noonaldinho

:deadmanny


----------



## widdy

Wallet said:


> He's done it again... :lol:


Is that cunt livra on here now.

And talking of alts on esb, who the fuck is craney,gets right on my tits, same as the self proclaimed funny guy dai, he is a dick.

Oh and hello check hook


----------



## Wallet

widdy said:


> Is that cunt livra on here now.
> 
> And talking of alts on esb, who the fuck is craney,gets right on my tits, same as the self proclaimed funny guy dai, he is a dick.
> 
> Oh and hello check hook


Nah, that's just copied from the thread over there.

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

Dos Santos get sparked then, yeah? :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Party went well, Noon. EVT Wreck died on it's arse though, I think it was because the people weren't familiar with the the themes and language. 

Still eating the party food today, it's lush. No one touched the salmon so I've been all over it. No one touched the Strongboy either so I've been all over that too.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Party went well, Noon. EVT Wreck died on it's arse though, I think it was because the people weren't familiar with the the themes and language.
> 
> Still eating the party food today, it's lush. No one touched the salmon so I've been all over it. No one touched the Strongboy either so I've been all over that too.


Back running in the new year?


----------



## Bryn

One day, Brett, one day.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> One day, Brett, one day.


I just stood on the scales!!! fooooooooooooking hell!


----------



## Bryn

I'm not going near the scales.


----------



## GazOC

Liverpool marathon for me tomorrow. I've put a bit of weight on but its the general feeling of being tired and bloated thats going to be the biggest problem. Kill or cure!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Liverpool marathon for me tomorrow. I've put a bit of weight on but its the general feeling of being tired and bloated thats going to be the biggest problem. Kill or cure!!


Good luck Gaz :good


----------



## Bryn

Hitman Absolution is quality, pretty much rinsed the thing completely now. Going to go back over and complete again on one of the Pro difficulties.


----------



## IntentionalButt

Anybody *not* yet seen Choi vs. Stone Man?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

So is this place like the DWIOTT?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Party went well, Noon. EVT Wreck died on it's arse though, I think it was because the people weren't familiar with the the themes and language.
> 
> Still eating the party food today, it's lush. No one touched the salmon so I've been all over it. No one touched the Strongboy either so I've been all over that too.


I had salmon for christmas dinner, with scallops and prawns. It was fantastic.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

1971791 said:


> Agreed. Although at least they tried to make different episodes, I saw adverts for USA Skins Series 1 ages ago and it was word-for-word the first episode. However, I think that 'Will's Mum' and 'Carli' are fitter than their UK counterparts.


USA Skins series 1, the entire thing is on youtube. It is so terrible, I watched the first episode just to see how similar it was. It was just a censored version of skins with retarded accents. Terrible. One thing they did change though was getting rid of the gay character, Maxxie, and replacing him with a lesbian female, Tea. That's the only thing changed...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

This isn't relevant, but boxrec's p4p list is hilarious:

1 Floyd Mayweather Jr	1637	43(26)-0-0	
1996	35	orthodox Las Vegas, Nevada, USA	
2 Juan Manuel Marquez	1382	55(40)-6-1	
1993	39	orthodox Anaheim, California, USA	
3 Andre Ward	1263	26(14)-0-0	
2004	28	orthodox Oakland, California, USA	
4 Vitali Klitschko	1228	45(41)-2(2)-0	
1996	41	orthodox Kiev, Ukraine	
5 Timothy Bradley	1150	29(12)-0-0	
2004	29	orthodox Palm Springs, California, USA	
6 Wladimir Klitschko	1107	59(50)-3(3)-0	
1996	36	orthodox Kiev, Ukraine	
7 Sergio Gabriel Martinez	1084	50(28)-2(1)-2	
1997	37	southpaw Oxnard, California, USA	
8 Saul Alvarez	936	41(30)-0-1	
2005	22	orthodox Juanacatlán, Jalisco, Mexico	
9 Carl Froch	898	30(22)-2-0	
2002	35	orthodox Nottingham, Nottinghamshire, United Kingdom	
10 Bernard Hopkins	809	52(32)-6-2	
1988	47	orthodox Hockessin, Delaware, USA	
11 Nonito Donaire	806	31(20)-1-0	
2001	30	orthodox San Leandro, California, USA	
12 Robert Guerrero	775	31(18)-1-1	
2001	29	southpaw Gilroy, California, USA	
13 Austin Trout	774	26(14)-0-0	
2005	27	southpaw Las Cruces, New Mexico, USA	
14 Adrien Broner	747	25(21)-0-0	
2008	23	orthodox Cincinnati, Ohio, USA	
15 Manny Pacquiao	721	54(38)-5(3)-2	
1995	34	southpaw General Santos City, Cotabato del Sur, Philippines


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Hitman Absolution is quality, pretty much rinsed the thing completely now. Going to go back over and complete again on one of the Pro difficulties.


I'm yet to start it, will do after new year!

Gotta get a new work diary, and can't find the same one as I had last year which is annoying!


----------



## Wallet

IntentionalButt said:


> Anybody *not* yet seen Choi vs. Stone Man?


A good showing from Choi.



Chacal said:


> So is this place like the DWIOTT?


No.

It's far more important.


----------



## Bryn

Happy New Year Choi's! :happy

:hatton


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Roe

What's up Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

My Mrs is working so I'm left holding the baby so I'm all alone on New Years!

Help me out @Roe


----------



## Roe




----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> My Mrs is working so I'm left holding the baby so I'm all alone on New Years!
> 
> Help me out @Roe


Your missus had the baby already? I dont' think I knew that. Congrats mate :good

I hope you named it Homer Junior..


----------



## Bryn

Nah lad, we have an existing child who will be 9 in a week or two. The latest Bryn will be here around May 20th.


----------



## Bryn

Happy New Year, Choi! In before @Wallet.

:hatton


----------



## Roe

:horse


----------



## Bryn

Did someone say Bobby Womack? 




:horse


----------



## Wallet




----------



## EnglishWay

No hangover. Get in.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Happy new year all :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/hp-pa...9721-0a3328ca1f02&istItemId=aparwmmx&istBid=t

Anygood fellas :think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I am very very good at cluedo.


----------



## GazOC

Wallet said:


>


Tune. Suits the American Gangster film better for some reason IMHO. Fuck knows why.

Happy New Year All!!


----------



## Bajingo

Noonaldinho said:


> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/hp-pavilion-g6-2212sa-15-6-laptop-18093448-pdt.html?srcid=867&cmpid=comp~Google~Laptops+%26+Netbooks~18093448&istCompanyId=9a35962d-802d-4e67-9721-0a3328ca1f02&istItemId=aparwmmx&istBid=t
> 
> Anygood fellas :think


Should be good for everything except gaming, screen looks pretty low res but good apart from that.


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/hp-pa...9721-0a3328ca1f02&istItemId=aparwmmx&istBid=t
> 
> Anygood fellas :think


I'd hold out on Windows 8 for while yet Noon. Let some other fucker do the beta testing for MicroSoft.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> I'd hold out on Windows 8 for while yet Noon. Let some other fucker do the beta testing for MicroSoft.


My current laptop is really struggling at the min, so will need one soonish.



Bajingo said:


> Should be good for everything except gaming, screen looks pretty low res but good apart from that.


Mostly just be browsing, invoices etc and the odd Football Manager game, should be ok with this? Wont use it for proper gaming.


----------



## GazOC

Whats it struggling with? If you don't use it for gaming it might just need the <ahem!> "stuff" cleaning off it?


----------



## Noonaldinho

It bricked up about 2 months ago so I used the recovery disc, but since then browsing is really slow, also wont install certain programmes just says there has been an error.

When I first turn it on have to give it 10 mins before trying to do anything or it says not responding.

It is about 4 years old and was low spec when I got as it was free with a phone contract


----------



## GazOC

4 years is probably time for a new one then.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> 4 years is probably time for a new one then.


Thats what I was thinking, also I can put it through the buisiness and claim it back in April . :good


----------



## Bryn

Can't sleep, been in bed for fucking hours. What a jip. I blame you @Noonaldinho


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Can't sleep, been in bed for fucking hours. What a jip. I blame you @Noonaldinho


You make it sound as if im nicking the covers!


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :lol:


 I slept till gone 2 today trying to shifty a hellish hangover, so doubt I'll be asleep any time soon!


----------



## 1971791

Noonaldinho said:


> You make it sound as if im nicking the covers!


:lol:


----------



## Wickio

Happy New Year everyone, hope you all had a good Christmas. :good


----------



## Bryn

Got brutally trolled during our scan today, I could swear the nurse/sonographer knew what they were doing.

Got to the bit where they said everything looked fine, which was a massive relief, and then we got to the bit where they check the sex of the baby.

Bearing in mind that we want a boy, as we already have a girl, and women are mental. So the sonographer says;

"Just looking between it's legs, looks very smooth from this angle, I would say it's a girl. 90% sure."

Just as I felt a little dissapointed, she goes;

"Ah, wait, I can see a LITTLE something there, oh, it's either a boy or it's a girl and has a swollen labia/clitoris."

So, I've either got barely a boy with a tiny winky or it's a girl with a temporarily swollen hoo-hoo. :conf


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Got brutally trolled during our scan today, I could swear the nurse/sonographer knew what they were doing.
> 
> Got to the bit where they said everything looked fine, which was a massive relief, and then we got to the bit where they check the sex of the baby.
> 
> Bearing in mind that we want a boy, as we already have a girl, and women are mental. So the sonographer says;
> 
> "Just looking between it's legs, looks very smooth from this angle, I would say it's a girl. 90% sure."
> 
> Just as I felt a little dissapointed, she goes;
> 
> "Ah, wait, I can see a LITTLE something there, oh, it's either a boy or it's a girl and has a swollen labia/clitoris."
> 
> So, I've either got barely a boy with a tiny winky or it's a girl with a temporarily swollen hoo-hoo. :conf


Like father, like son.

:alan

How far along is Mrs Bryn now?


----------



## Bryn

Mrs Bryn is just over 20 weeks gone.

And FYI - the size of my penis is perfectly adequate.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Mrs Bryn is just over 20 weeks gone.
> 
> And FYI - the size of my penis is perfectly adequate.


Good stuff mate, all the best with the remaining months. :good

I'll have to take your word for that. :think


----------



## Bryn

Cheers dude. Just gotta get thinking of names now. :think


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Cheers dude. Just gotta get thinking of names now. :think


"Bryn".

If it's a small-cocked lad, that is.


----------



## Bryn

:-( Shocking. 

Daniel is the frontrunner at the moment.


----------



## Wallet

Why not? It means hill in Welsh.


----------



## Bryn

My Mrs wouldn't have any of it, regardless of what it means in Welsh. I've already thrown it out there.


----------



## EnglishWay

Just watched theopane's last fight , fucking hell the crowd haha, shit was embarrassing to watch then mind fight in.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Why not? It means hill in Welsh.


:rofl


----------



## Roe

Anyone catch this series tonight on BBC? It was on at 9 but I forgot it and didn't record. Hopefully it'll be on the iplayer soon. Looks like another David Attenborough classic nature doc.


----------



## 1971791

I posted about that in the Lounge thread! It was basically boxing.


----------



## 1971791

Bryn said:


> :-( Shocking.
> 
> Daniel is the frontrunner at the moment.


If the baby's a girl, call her Lucía... :deal

That's actually my favourite female name, I think.


----------



## Roe

It's on iplayer now :good

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p010jc6r/Africa_Kalahari/


----------



## Noonaldinho

any new years resolutions Choi?


----------



## SimonTemplar

I realize that I am terribly late with this, but Happy New Year, all!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Cheers dude. Just gotta get thinking of names now. :think


Arran or Choi.


----------



## Roe

:lol: You have to call it Choi!


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> Arran or Choi.





Roe said:


> :lol: You have to call it Choi!


:think


----------



## Roe

If I ever have a kid I'm calling it Choi for sure.

Choi for sure Rowland.. has a ring to it.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Working away next week so have uploaded season 1 of the Soprano's to the elf . Hopefully keep me out the pub!


----------



## Markyboy86

Just been on the other site, that twat rob has made a new account because he moved to Vegas and his new name is usa-rob and his profile pic is one of the strip. What a fucking bellend. :hatton


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Just been on the other site, that twat rob has made a new account because he moved to Vegas and his new name is usa-rob and his profile pic is one of the strip. What a fucking bellend. :hatton


:lol: what a tool


----------



## Chatty

That Giraffe fight was epic, full of drama, KDs and a brutal KO in a come from behind battle - I honestly had the Hatton feeling where it started getting in my head, he's dead but no he rose like a true champ and got on with it - rematch next year when he is at his peak and the champ has declined some.


----------



## Bryn

Hello lads.


----------



## EnglishWay

Horse bets are in !!


----------



## EnglishWay

first race won !


----------



## Guest

@Bryn

Thanks, slightly late but thanks to your intervention I am free, was unable to respond in Gulag as I am now unable to post in there (dunno what's going on with that?)

Anyway let's have a good tape to celebrate my release (from my frankly unjust and arbitrary incarceration)


----------



## Bryn

Yep, once you're released from Gulag you cannot post there anymore, which is a shame. 'The Goozlebobber' was like a fresher Choi, it had all the right ingridience to be great.


----------



## Bryn

@puppy


----------



## Indigo Pab

This is a shame, Bryn. And seemingly pointless.


----------



## Bryn

I have no idea what you're talking about. 

On a separate note, I have a rack of ribs in the freezer and a BBQ rib flavour Pot Noodle in the cupboard - do I dare produce the perfect feast?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.


I'm sure you don't. I'm sure you still won't know when someone looks through the mod actions and sees that while I haven't done anything today(aside from having a shufty at certain things you may or may not have done), you've done quite a bit. Which in turn makes posters realise that the person they voted as a moderator is in fact no better than the power-abusers prevalent on ESB that they wished to get away from. You wouldn't know about that though, I'm sure.


----------



## Bryn

Maybe you should inform the authorities of my outrageous crimes? I wonder what the minimum sentence is for harmless tomfoolery? Also, I'm sure each and every poster will see that I changed your name and Gulag'd you and be so disgusted by my actions that they flee the site immediately.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

Stay out of this, Brett. This is between me and the Pab.


----------



## Lunny

I'm phoning the police.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> Maybe you should inform the authorities of my outrageous crimes? I wonder what the minimum sentence is for harmless tomfoolery? Also, I'm sure each and every poster will see that I changed your name and Gulag'd you and be so disgusted by my actions that they flee the site immediately.


I don't care about what has been done to myself, Jay has done worse I assure you.

People are aware at what else you have done, buddy. Just think it's a tad disappointing is all. I have no issue though, I don't catch feelings over stuff on the interwebz.


----------



## Indigo Pab

You're a dead man regardless though. Lunny is VEXED.


----------



## Bryn

What have I done today other than mess with you? Was it unbanning Goozlebobber? I'm sure I've not done anything other than that.


----------



## Indigo Pab

I must dash now but I assure you I will be back in a few hours, drunk and ready to have a nonsensical debate.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:bbb


----------



## Bryn

Bye Pabs. :hi:

@Lunny Can you explain to me what's going on?


----------



## Lunny

:lol:



I don't even know who's trolling who now but :amir


----------



## Bryn

Pabby's account will not be here when he returns. Hold me back, Brett. Hold me back.


----------



## ʎqqɐd

Pabby said:


> I must dash now but I assure you I will be back in a few hours, drunk and ready to have a nonsensical debate.


˙pɹɐʇsɐq buıɹoq noʎ ɟɟo ʞɔnɟ


----------



## Bryn

Am I tripping or is everyone seeing this?


----------



## Lunny

How dare Australian Pabby talk to Irish Pabby like that?!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Go to work on him on him Brynla


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Hope you all had a great christmas/new year lads!


----------



## Bryn

:hi: BA! How's it going dude?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bryn said:


> :hi: BA! How's it going dude?


I'm fine pal just got back from my dads, was away for a few weeks so haven't been able to come online, yourself??


----------



## dkos

I need to visit this restaurant one day:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hola


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

Fucking hell lads, just been buying loads of shit for this baby. Do you realise how much all this crap costs? A pushchair is like 300 quid, that's 300 quid for something that will be used for like 9 months, and that's just the tip of the iceberg. I'm going to set up a company catering for these retards that pay through the nose because their kid has to have the best of everything.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

Well, there's like the baby one where they are lying down facing you and the stroller type one where they are sitting up facing forward, which they have when older. Some kids are in the chair ones until they're like 5, if they're a lazy bastard.

I've got one of the baby ones, I'll need to buy another stroller type one before it's 1.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Libertarian

Just get all the stuff 2nd hand.

Kit the baby out in Primark stuff.


----------



## Bryn

:think I could have a battle on my hands with that one, BB.


----------



## Slip

Alright, fellas?

Has ESB crashed or something?


----------



## Noonaldinho

No idea? not been on there in months


----------



## Slip

Noonaldinho said:


> No idea? not been on there in months


A vBulletin message says;

Sorry, the board is unavailable at the moment

SERVER UPGRADE!


----------



## Libertarian

Earlier it was saying there's a server upgrade ongoing.

Perhaps they've finally realised that they're missing out on a lot of traffic on big fight nights.


----------



## Michael

@Pabby Take a break from posting ******, just noticed you've taken my top ten spot in for the highest active posters. One of those sports have been mine since CHB started:fire


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> @Pabby Take a break from posting ******, just noticed you've taken my top ten spot in for the highest active posters. One of those sports have been mine since CHB started:fire


:lol: Sorry bruh, I have exams that are occurring within the coming days and, naturally, have not studied once. As a result my post count here has grown. It really is an issue. Rest assured you'll be overtaking me soon after they end and I'm back getting mouldy, as they say.

Or alternatively I'll be forced to leave, in which case I'm stuck at home all day and you will never, ever catch me.


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> :lol: Sorry bruh, I have exams that are occurring within the coming days and, naturally, have not studied once. As a result my post count here has grown. It really is an issue. Rest assured you'll be overtaking me soon after they end and I'm back getting mouldy, as they say.
> 
> Or alternatively I'll be forced to leave, in which case I'm stuck at home all day and you will never, ever catch me.


I put in months and months of work to retain that spot, only to have some pretender steal it from under my nose:-(

I think I might actually quit college myself in order to make a run at removing Teeto from the top spot finally :lol: #topdog


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> I put in months and months of work to retain that spot, only to have some pretender steal it from under my nose:-(
> 
> I think I might actually quit college myself in order to make a run at removing Teeto from the top spot finally :lol: #topdog


:lol: That's an insurmountable feat. Teets can rattle off like 6/7 posts in the space of like 2 minutes sometimes.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Pabby said:


> :lol: That's an insurmountable feat. Teets can rattle off like 6/7 posts in the space of like 2 minutes sometimes.


You ain't got no guap!


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> :lol: That's an insurmountable feat. Teets can rattle off like 6/7 posts in the space of like 2 minutes sometimes.


Tell me about it, what a facking nutta!


----------



## Michael

post


----------



## Michael

Post


----------



## Indigo Pab

:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I'm trying to up my post count also, as you will see in a few minutes if you look at the "what's new" section.


----------



## Lilo

Markyboy86 said:


> Just been on the other site, that twat rob has made a new account because he moved to Vegas and his new name is usa-rob and his profile pic is one of the strip. What a fucking bellend. :hatton


:lol:

I'm going to make a new account; either Chinese Lilo or Chinese Lee, with a picture of the harbour (world's best skyline :yep). He once said something along of the lines of 'My life is signifcantly better than yours' when I disagreed with him.

Incongruous fella...


----------



## Wallet

West Yorkshire Wallet.


----------



## Noonaldinho

How do, I'm thinking of signing up for a 10k run in may :think


----------



## EnglishWay

Pabby said:


> :lol: That's an insurmountable feat. Teets can rattle off like 6/7 posts in the space of like 2 minutes sometimes.


haha


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> How do, I'm thinking of signing up for a 10k run in may :think


Sign up instead of waiting. You get focused to do the training that way instead of "I'll start next week".


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Sign up instead of waiting. You get focused to do the training that way instead of "I'll start next week".


That's the plan mate. I was talking to a mate who's semi interested in doing it too, he thinks 10k is too far in too short a time, what you think?

it's about 17 weeks I think! I thought that is HM prep time!


----------



## Wallet

https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/coronation-street/07-01-2013-1

Go to 16:40. Bizarre.
@Bryn


----------



## 1971791

Wallet said:


> https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/coronation-street/07-01-2013-1
> 
> Go to 16:40. Bizarre.
> @Bryn


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

:lol: Rees is a legend.


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> That's the plan mate. I was talking to a mate who's semi interested in doing it too, he thinks 10k is too far in too short a time, what you think?
> 
> it's about 17 weeks I think! I thought that is HM prep time!


Its more than enough time for an able bodied person. Even most HM plans are only 10-14 weeks long from a pretty modest starting level.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Its more than enough time for an able bodied person. Even most HM plans are only 10-14 weeks long from a pretty modest starting level.


Thats what I thought :good


----------



## GazOC

Have a look at some of these Noon. 8 weeks long, if your mate is struggling to do the starting mileage for the plans then he could start one of those "Couch to 5K" plans first and then start one of these.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Have a look at some of these Noon. 8 weeks long, if your mate is struggling to do the starting mileage for the plans then he could start one of those "Couch to 5K" plans first and then start one of these.


I don't see any link :huh

Think he is going to start with the couch 2 5 k.

I'm getting back on it Monday !


----------



## GazOC

Sorry Noon. Blonde moment.

http://www.halhigdon.com/training/51121/10K-Training-Guide


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Sorry Noon. Blonde moment.
> 
> http://www.halhigdon.com/training/51121/10K-Training-Guide


:good

Cheers gaz. I'll show him the before and after pics of you , from tux to marathon man :good


----------



## Holmes

Happy new year folks,

Nearly clocked hitman, sound game for 20 quid. Went for a run and thought I was gonna die, gonna give weed knock on the head then get fit. 2 days so far!!

Hope you're all well, planning to shoot porno next month if Teeto up for it?


----------



## JamieC

Holmes said:


> Happy new year folks,
> 
> Nearly clocked hitman, sound game for 20 quid. Went for a run and thought I was gonna die, gonna give weed knock on the head then get fit. 2 days so far!!
> 
> Hope you're all well, planning to shoot porno next month if Teeto up for it?


whos the female lead?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Holmes said:


> Happy new year folks,
> 
> Nearly clocked hitman, sound game for 20 quid. Went for a run and thought I was gonna die, gonna give weed knock on the head then get fit. 2 days so far!!
> 
> Hope you're all well, planning to shoot porno next month if Teeto up for it?


Good to see you Holmes, I have only played a little on Hitman as I've been working away. Gonna start training properly Monday !


----------



## Noonaldinho

JamieC said:


> whos the female lead?


@usaRob


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> :good
> 
> Cheers gaz. I'll show him the before and after pics of you , from tux to marathon man :good


:lol:

Tell him not everyone loses 8 inches in height when they start running like I did!


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> :lol:
> 
> Tell him not everyone loses 8 inches in height when they start running like I did!


This lad is about 6"3 and loves calling me short cause I'm 5"9 1/2 :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Don't forget the "1/2" :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Only midgets count the half inches. My one mate counts the 1/4. :stonk


----------



## Noonaldinho

Working away at the min and getting grief from the lads cause I'm not drinking until 26th Jan


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol: the 1/2 inch was tongue in cheek :good


I round up to 5'10


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

1971791 said:


> I hate rounding up. Making something up that isn't there. That's why I give answers to three significant figures, if possible.


:rofl


----------



## Bajingo

JamieC said:


> whos the female lead?


 @Chacal


----------



## Jay

Bajingo said:


> @Chacal


That was quite funny for you!


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Lilo

Leading a revolution at work, complaining about shit holidays/working hours etc. I'm basically saying that as a teacher we don't get enough holidays (compared to other schools in the same area). All the Chinese are following me, shit got real at a meeting.

Isn't @Teeto CHB's resident revolutionary/political activist? :think


----------



## Teeto

Lilo said:


> Leading a revolution at work, complaining about shit holidays/working hours etc. I'm basically saying that as a teacher we don't get enough holidays (compared to other schools in the same area). All the Chinese are following me, shit got real at a meeting.
> 
> Isn't @Teeto CHB's resident revolutionary/political activist? :think


that's brilliant,

what happened at the meeting then?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lilo said:


> Leading a revolution at work, complaining about shit holidays/working hours etc. I'm basically saying that as a teacher we don't get enough holidays (compared to other schools in the same area). All the Chinese are following me, shit got real at a meeting.
> 
> Isn't @Teeto CHB's resident revolutionary/political activist? :think


Do you not get about 3 months a year holidays?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Managed all week working away without having a pint :good , should be plain sailing now till 26th!


----------



## Bryn

You boring git.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> You boring git.


Fuck off! that's all I've heard all week whilst drinking water eating baked potato whilst others have a large mixed grill


----------



## Wallet

Fuck off you boring bastard.


----------



## Bryn

Maybe there's a good reason you've been hearing it all week?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Fuck off. Also each morning in the cafe I have porridge or poached egg on brown toast, they're having a full house !


----------



## Wallet

It'll never last.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> It'll never last.


Last day working away tomorrow so I've done the hard bit. It's easy when working alone. I'll be back at Superheated in no time :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> It'll never last.


What's your problem, Derek?


----------



## Roe

Fuck off.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> What's your problem, Derek?


Fuck off you boring bastard.


----------



## Bryn

Fuck off you boring bastard.


----------



## Trout Mask

Fuck off you boring bastard.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:timuck you!


----------



## Bryn

Trout Mask said:


> Fuck off you boring bastard.


:happy


----------



## Lilo

You lot are boring bastards

:amir


----------



## Lilo

@Teeto I basically just said they are ripping us off and I'm not happy, that I wouldn't have signed the contract if I'd've known about the slave-like holidays. I work on a road of schools and we get fewer than anyone else. Questioned the school's 'ethos' too.

:audley
@Noonaldinho Not here mate, we still get a lot compared to other jobs but probably the fewest in Hong Kong.


----------



## Teeto

Lilo said:


> @Teeto I basically just said they are ripping us off and I'm not happy, that I wouldn't have signed the contract if I'd've known about the slave-like holidays. I work on a road of schools and we get fewer than anyone else. Questioned the school's 'ethos' too.
> 
> :audley
> @Noonaldinho Not here mate, we still get a lot compared to other jobs but probably the fewest in Hong Kong.


Brilliant mate. Good on you. Hopefully the fact that you have support from other teachers etc will get you some kind of equality on terms of your rights in the workplace. Feel free to keep me updated.

The way the country is run right now though it's just basically some people's rights and priveleges are more expendable than others. It's ridiculous really.

What are the issues with the holidays then? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Roe

:rofl


----------



## Wickio

Made a great impression by forgetting about and turning up late to my review at work.

:bellew


----------



## Lilo

Roe said:


> :rofl


:lol:

He always reminds me of Buncey


----------



## Wickio

Lilo said:


> :lol:
> 
> He always reminds me of Buncey


Fucking hell, the start of the interview sounded spot on.

Hilarious video though. :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Lilo said:


> :lol:
> 
> He always reminds me of Buncey


:yep


----------



## Roe




----------



## Bryn

I woke up at 8:30 to do some cleaning. Anyone else have any equally exciting weekend plans?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I woke up at 8:30 to do some cleaning. Anyone else have any equally exciting weekend plans?


My missus the manager of a Nursery, and today there is a inter company football tournament, so I'll be watching a load of girls who can play football, try and play football whilst freezing cold stood on an outside astroturf in Bracknell.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I might make a vbookie event for the Complete Childcare Cup.

5/4 Abacus
2/1 Happy Tots
7/2 Bramleywood


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> My missus the manager of a Nursery, and today there is a inter company football tournament, so I'll be watching a load of girls who can play football, try and play football whilst freezing cold stood on an outside astroturf in Bracknell.


Bracknell, as in Berkshire? I'll be there next week.


----------



## Markyboy86

Went into the bookies to put my coupons on and got told i had a bet lieing in the system from through the week on the darts for £385. The bet got beat but the manager told me it had been settled a winner and just to fill out a lost ticket form, not gonna complain 1 bit though, i shall celebrate by getting out ma tree today on Vodka and a bottle of rose wine. :audley


----------



## Bryn

All bets are off, it would appear.


----------



## GazOC

The gloves are off to use a boxing metaphor.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Bracknell, as in Berkshire? I'll be there next week.


That's the one, you're in for a treat. The maintenance team of blokes won funnilly enough!


----------



## Roe

@Wickio - what did you think of Sean O'Driscoll?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Honeymoon booked :happy


----------



## Bryn

Where are you going?


----------



## Noonaldinho

3 nights Newyork, 4nights Vegas and 14 nights Mexico :yep

Just hoping there is a big fight in Vegas 7th Sept


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> 3 nights Newyork, 4nights Vegas and 14 nights Mexico :yep
> 
> Just hoping there is a big fight in Vegas 7th Sept


Nice. Sounds awesome. :good

You may get Mayweather-Canelo on that date.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Nice. Sounds awesome. :good
> 
> You may get Mayweather-Canelo on that date.


Hope so , staying at the MGM.


----------



## Wallet

Mmmmmmmmmm... pie.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm... pie.


:think


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> @Wickio - what did you think of Sean O'Driscoll?


Very decent manager and gutted that Forest didn't give him a chance. He completely turned our fortunes around when he came in during Cotterill's time at the club and was only a point or so off play-offs when he was given the boot. I would happily have given him the rest of the season to see if he could make a serious run for promotion before turning him out. I think he would do well at Bristol mate, he doesn't have big name credentials but he plays a good style of football.


----------



## 1971791

Noonaldinho said:


> 3 nights Newyork, 4nights Vegas and 14 nights *Mexico* :yep
> 
> Just hoping there is a big fight in Vegas 7th Sept


:thumbsup

I think that a big fight would be the weekend after, but it's quite possible that there'll be some sort of HBO/Showtime card on the 7th, they often try and get cards the week before to advertise the PPV and the week after, combined with the PPV replay.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> :thumbsup
> 
> I think that a big fight would be the weekend after, but it's quite possible that there'll be some sort of HBO/Showtime card on the 7th, they often try and get cards the week before to advertise the PPV and the week after, combined with the PPV replay.


:good

I'll be keeping tabs on that mate


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> 3 nights Newyork, 4nights Vegas and 14 nights Mexico :yep
> 
> Just hoping there is a big fight in Vegas 7th Sept


You'll love it. The MGM is a great place as well.


----------



## Wallet

@GazOC I think this is the thread you were referring to on the other side: http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?p=14339971


----------



## Roe

Wickio said:


> Very decent manager and gutted that Forest didn't give him a chance. He completely turned our fortunes around when he came in during Cotterill's time at the club and was only a point or so off play-offs when he was given the boot. I would happily have given him the rest of the season to see if he could make a serious run for promotion before turning him out. I think he would do well at Bristol mate, he doesn't have big name credentials but he plays a good style of football.


Cool. Well hopefully he's our man and can keep us up or make us decent for a change anyway :good


----------



## Roe

Got an interview today for some IT job and it's only this morning that I've realised I'm shit at IT. Gonna have to get into bullshit mode and just blag this hopefully :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Got an interview today for some IT job and it's only this morning that I've realised I'm shit at IT. Gonna have to get into bullshit mode and just blag this hopefully :lol:


:good good luck pal.

I have been asked to be Godparent to a mates boy, thing is I'm not christened myself and I have to be to become a godparent.

I'm very tempted to get christened to comply even though I was adament I wouldnt get christened purely to get married in a church.

Help me Choi...


----------



## Lilo

Apparently the @/mentioning thing on here is "messy" :lol:

Thick fuckers


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Apparently the @/mentioning thing on here is "messy" :lol:
> 
> Thick fuckers


:lol: Who said that?

I love it, it's weird for me to use a forum without it as I'm so used to it now.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

Noonaldinho said:


> :good good luck pal.
> 
> I have been asked to be Godparent to a mates boy, thing is I'm not christened myself and I have to be to become a godparent.
> 
> I'm very tempted to get christened to comply even though I was adament I wouldnt get christened purely to get married in a church.
> 
> Help me Choi...


C'mon Choi, I need help with this


----------



## Bryn

If it was me I wouldn't get Christened.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> If it was me I wouldn't get Christened.


I really can't decide what to do. Part of me thinks I should and also as I'm getting married in a church. But then the other side of me thinks its hipocritical to do it purely for those reasons. Especially as I dont really have any religious beliefs.


----------



## Bryn

Get Christened then.


----------



## Bryn

...or not. Either way.


----------



## GazOC

Roe said:


> Got an interview today for some IT job and it's only this morning that I've realised I'm shit at IT. Gonna have to get into bullshit mode and just blag this hopefully :lol:


If you run into problems you can always come on here and ask Noon.


----------



## Bryn

Stuck in the fucking office. My engineer just called me, as I was leaving, to tell me that he can't download some software ready for tomorrow. He can't VPN into the network to get it. Now I've got to sit here while a few GB of software downloads and then re-upload it elsewhere for him to download. I can't do it from home either.

:-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> If you run into problems you can always come on here and ask Noon.





Bryn said:


> Stuck in the fucking office. My engineer just called me, as I was leaving, to tell me that he can't download some software ready for tomorrow. He can't VPN into the network to get it. Now I've got to sit here while a few GB of software downloads and then re-upload it elsewhere for him to download. I can't do it from home either.
> 
> :-(


I'm here if you need me guys!


----------



## Noonaldinho

And stop whinging @Bryn, how long is it going to take?


----------



## Bryn

FOR-FUCKING-EVER.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> FOR-FUCKING-EVER.


I'm shocked, I thought you were the type of employee always willing to go the extra mile


----------



## Bryn

Home now anyways. I'll finish early on Friday. :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Home now anyways. I'll finish early on Friday. :yep


Bryn, life is about give and take, and you are definitely a taker....


----------



## Noonaldinho

And my week off the booze and eating 'healthier' has seen a loss of 4lbs!:hatton


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> And my week of being boring has seen a loss of 4lbs!:hatton


Well done. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Well done. :good


Cheers , The running started this evening, went ok. My mate has pulled out of the 10k due to not long enough to prepare :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Bryn, life is about give and take, and you are definitely a taker....


Can't say this is the first time someone has referred to me as a 'taker'...completely different context though.



Noonaldinho said:


> And my week off the booze and eating 'healthier' has seen a loss of 4lbs!:hatton


Nice one. :good

Did you weigh yourself at the same time of day, I think morning would be best, my weight can fluctuate 5/6 lbs depending on time of day.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Can't say this is the first time someone has referred to me as a 'taker'...completely different context though.
> 
> Nice one. :good
> 
> Did you weigh yourself at the same time of day, I think morning would be best, my weight can fluctuate 5/6 lbs depending on time of day.


Yeah, 11 on a Sunday morn is weigh in time!


----------



## EnglishWay

BIG BROTHER is drawing me in because of spencer and heidi :lucius


----------



## Bryn

EnglishWay said:


> BIG BROTHER is drawing me in because of spencer and heidi :lucius


Good man. :deal


----------



## EnglishWay

Bryn said:


> Good man. :deal


u on it?


----------



## Bryn

EnglishWay said:


> u on it?


Yeah man, I never miss it. Spencer & Heidi make the show this year, be boring without them.


----------



## Roe

Who's Spencer & Heidi?


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> Who's Spencer & Heidi?


Some "No Marks".


----------



## Bryn

They're quality. Heidi is fit and Spencer has a cute and fuzzy face. They're the full package.


----------



## Noonaldinho

a new low.


----------



## Wickio

Froch-Kessler II at the O2 Arena, May 25th. :happy

(According to Steve Lillis.)


----------



## GazOC

Meh! I was hoping for Manchester.


----------



## Bryn

:bbb Awesome.


----------



## Wickio

GazOC said:


> Meh! I was hoping for Manchester.












Nah, the MEN would have been good, but the O2 makes more sense to me. Just hope the Nottingham contingent are willing to travel to get behind their man.


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Honeymoon booked :happy


Congrats. You missus is a sort too. Nice one.


----------



## nufc_jay

Which one of you cunts "moderated my posts..?"


----------



## nufc_jay

Infact I fucking know who it was


----------



## nufc_jay

@Jay @ras whats ya face get in here


----------



## Bryn

Shocking, really. I would never moderate any of your posts.


----------



## nufc_jay

Perhaps not, I'm sure the Moderator/Admin who knew it was his (or her) ip address that posted from TM's account might though...


----------



## Bryn

@Ra's al Ghul


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah him


----------



## nufc_jay

Wreckless moderation of posts going on up in here


----------



## nufc_jay

Also - Nuff4Mod


----------



## Bryn

Nuff, if you were a mod how would you handle this situation?


#Nuff4Mod


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> Nuff, if you were a mod how would you handle this situation?
> 
> #Nuff4Mod


1. I'd find the post in question and run the i.p it was posted from through the search facility vBulletin has which will match it to a n other users account
2. Harshly reprimand the user for abusing the powers bestowed to him and tell him not to do it again. No ban necessary.
3. I would then find out if it was the same person who moderated my posts and, if so, give him a day in Gulag for being a penis.

Nuff4Mod - Grass Roots


----------



## Jay

The moment someone advocates Grass Roots = No chance of EVER getting onto the forum team. I need people like GazOC - no grass roots, no nonsense, pure, effective moderating. @GazOC = Lead mod and CHB's shining light. :dealAnyway, Nuff, what do you want? I'm busy, season 6 of 24, Jack seems to be going up against his own family. WAR JACK!

I'm also in a bad mood as it is, so this better be damned good. I'm also going climbing in a bit, so make it fast.


----------



## nufc_jay

Shut up Jay


----------



## Jay

You called me in here, now you don't want anything. This is why you'll NEVER be a mod. You're just a troll. Even worse than OG Wenger! :bart


----------



## nufc_jay

Jay said:


> You called me in here, now you don't want anything. This is why you'll NEVER be a mod. You're just a troll. Even worse than OG Wenger! :bart


No. I am not a homosexual. @Cut Me Mick is a homosexual


----------



## nufc_jay

Bollox


----------



## Jay

I even gave you his CHB name. You're the biggest fail on this board. :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Congrats. You missus is a sort too. Nice one.


cheers :good


----------



## GazOC

@Jay. I'm glad to see the vague, empty sound bite that was "grass roots moderating" has been exposed!:hey


----------



## nufc_jay

:-( a sad day for CHB


----------



## Noonaldinho

This is hilarious!!!


----------



## EnglishWay

Bryn watching big bro acman


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> This is hilarious!!!


:lol: That's quality.



EnglishWay said:


> Bryn watching big bro acman


I'll be catching up later, dude. Need to watch last nights as well as tonights. :good


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> This is hilarious!!!


:rofl Hahaha


----------



## Markyboy86

Next supermarket scandal about to hit the papers


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Next supermarket scandal about to hit the papers


I'm having that


----------



## Wickio

Nathan Cleverly, sundae maestro.


----------



## GazOC

I used to work in a wholesale catering butchers when I was in my late teens making around 100kgs of mince a day for schools/ hotels etc and I finding the fuss people are making about the Tesco "scandal" quite funny.....if only they knew the half of it!!


----------



## Mandanda




----------



## nufc_jay

Good, fucking hate Nasri, talentless lesbian looking cunt


----------



## Jay

I think it's completely disgusting.

Let's be completely real here, he's a football player, that was transferred to another club, for a decent sum when nearing the end of his contract. I was disappointed that he was allowed to leave, he was a fantastic player for us in his last season, arguably our best, and at the time, probably the best player in the league that season. His understanding with Cesc was brilliant, and towards the end of that last season - they'd really gelled and looked a damned good side. Had that team stayed together along with Van Persie coming back from injury - I'd be willing to bet you'd be looking at a team capable of winning the Premiership.

As it was, he left, and that's life. I have no feeling of ill will towards him, van persie or any other player. I don't see why anyone should. It's just an excuse for people like in the video to act like thugs.


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah but I put him in my Dreamteam and he was shit


----------



## nufc_jay

Also



Jay said:


> Had that team stayed together along with Van Persie coming back from injury - I'd be willing to bet you'd be looking at a team capable of winning the Premiership.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Jay said:


> at the time, probably the best player in the league that season


No.


----------



## 1st Contact

Happy New Year Choi!!! How goes it, Have I missed Much????


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Wickio

nufc_jay said:


> no


Hey Nuff.

:gayfight2


----------



## nufc_jay

Sup, NC


----------



## Wickio

nufc_jay said:


> Sup, NC


How's it going, mate? You heading to Froch-Kessler II?


----------



## nufc_jay

Wickio said:


> How's it going, mate? You heading to Froch-Kessler II?


I'm good mate, you? I'll try to get tickets as it's not too far away, hopefully be able to, you gonna try? Got any Graphical wizadry prepared for the fight?


----------



## Wickio

nufc_jay said:


> I'm good mate, you? I'll try to get tickets as it's not too far away, hopefully be able to, you gonna try? Got any Graphical wizadry prepared for the fight?


I'm not too bad mate, just had a pay review so banking a bit more, can't complain! Good to hear, I'll definitely be there, should try and get a CHB meet sorted. @Wallet suggest meeting at Micky's beforehand. :lol:

I'm trying to think of some stuff to do for the fight. I'm thinking about making my first video promo, a la Gorilla Productions. Not done too much video editing so would like to learn a bit more. I'm sure I'll bust out some Photoshops prior to the fight as well though. :good


----------



## nufc_jay

Wickio said:


> I'm not too bad mate, just had a pay review so banking a bit more, can't complain! Good to hear, I'll definitely be there, should try and get a CHB meet sorted. @Wallet suggest meeting at Micky's beforehand. :lol:
> 
> I'm trying to think of some stuff to do for the fight. I'm thinking about making my first video promo, a la Gorilla Productions. Not done too much video editing so would like to learn a bit more. I'm sure I'll bust out some Photoshops prior to the fight as well though. :good


Yeah that'd be sweet, could murder some fish and chips now you've said that!

Looking forward to the vid, be a household name like Gorilla before long!


----------



## Wallet

Wickio said:


> I'm not too bad mate, just had a pay review so banking a bit more, can't complain! Good to hear, I'll definitely be there, should try and get a CHB meet sorted. @Wallet suggest meeting at Micky's beforehand. :lol:


With all these Dane's supposedly coming over it can double up as preparation should we run into any fisticuffs around the O2. :bbb


----------



## Wickio

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah that'd be sweet, could murder some fish and chips now you've said that!
> 
> Looking forward to the vid, be a household name like Gorilla before long!


No Tizer though, heartbreaking. :-(

Looking forward to doing the video and may even start it tonight, wanna make sure I don't show up a bent taste in music though...



Wallet said:


> With all these Dane's supposedly coming over it can double up as preparation should we run into any fisticuffs around the O2. :bbb


 @Flea Man will have our back. He can mesmerise them with his shadow boxing while we take the flank. :bbb


----------



## Wallet

Wickio said:


> wanna make sure I don't show up a bent taste in music though...


Can't be any worse than @Bryn's... :conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

How many does o2 hold for Boxing events :think


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> How many does o2 hold for Boxing events :think


20,000 I think.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> 20,000 I think.


You think it will sell out???


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> You think it will sell out???


Yeah, I do. If not I think it will be close.

It's an easy sell to the Brits, and Sauerland reckon there are a few thousand Danes coming over too.


----------



## Wallet

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

I really can't take to Kell Brook


----------



## Noonaldinho

Down in Newbury they have about 3 inch of snow. But its coming down heavy still and forecast to keep on untill lunch. My missus is due to go to a training course in Bracknell and her company are insisting she still attends, surely its her choice by judging if its safe herself. I just went out in it and ended up smashing the kerb . Personally id tell them to get fooked.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Can't be any worse than @Bryn's... :conf


My taste in music is epic. You have no grounds to mock anyone's musical taste as you "don't really like music" atsch



Wallet said:


> :lol:


I could've sworn I started posting some of those in the Choi ages ago, did I start something or was I merely jumping on the bandwagon?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Snow day, PSN is down for maintenance, I player keeps buffering ( want to watch Africa) what a loax of shite


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Snow day, PSN is down for maintenance, I player keeps buffering ( want to watch Africa) what a loax of shite


Some of us don't get the benefit of snow days. :bart


----------



## Noonaldinho

Never mind hey Bryn.

Just watched the Klitschko movie, its worth a watch.


----------



## nufc_jay

Drove 10 miles to work. At work for 08:50. Had a coffee, left my office to get a haircut, came back, left office, home by 10:30.

Productive day.


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Drove 10 miles to work. At work for 08:50. Had a coffee, left my office to get a haircut, came back, left office, home by 10:30.
> 
> Productive day.


I didnt even bother today.


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> I didnt even bother today.


Wise man. I shouldn't have. There's nothing I can do in the office that I can't do from home :conf


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Wise man. I shouldn't have. There's nothing I can do in the office that I can't do from home :conf


I'm strongly considering this, Nuff.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...his-own-job-to-China/articleshow/18071659.cms


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> I'm strongly considering this, Nuff.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...his-own-job-to-China/articleshow/18071659.cms


:lol: genius!


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Wise man. I shouldn't have. There's nothing I can do in the office that I can't do from home :conf


What you mean? Sit on here all day :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Exactly


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I could've sworn I started posting some of those in the Choi ages ago, did I start something or was I merely jumping on the bandwagon?


Bandwagon.

You're not good enough to start that off.


----------



## EnglishWay

Noonaldinho said:


> I really can't take to Kell Brook


he's not great to listen too !!


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Bandwagon.
> 
> You're not good enough to start that off.


Fuck you man. Show me where it all started then, you encyclopaedic fuck.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Fuck you man. Show me where it all started then, you encyclopaedic fuck.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Fuck you man. Show me where it all started then, you encyclopaedic fuck.


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=12150769&postcount=61460

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=12150842&postcount=61467


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=12150769&postcount=61460
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=12150842&postcount=61467


Mine was way before then...


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Mine was way before then...


Prove it, you taff tit.


----------



## Bryn

Ok, I will.


----------



## Noonaldinho

You pair are like an old married couple


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> You pair are like an old married couple


Don't let @SimonTemplar see that.

I've heard he's the jealous type.


----------



## Markyboy86

Gonna go see The Impossible tonight, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I watched it last week, its good :good


----------



## Markyboy86

Yeah it was good Brett, a few times i was choked up, very good movie.


----------



## Bryn

Lads. 

What's on the cards today? I've got to clear out the spare room and attic and then probably head down to B&Q later. Exciting times.


----------



## Markyboy86

Lieing bed just now, gonna get showered shaved and head into town and put a coupon on and a bet on PF, might head to the pub for a few, will likely get bladdered later on.


----------



## Bryn

I must admit, your day sounds way more than interesting than mine. The life of a Scottish playboy...


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

1971791 said:


> I've got to continue learning German. Yesterday I learnt numbers, days, months, how to tell the time, colours, greetings and some verbs in the present tense.
> 
> I also have an exam to revise for, so I'll do a couple of hours of revision.
> 
> Maybe take a break for the football at 1500.


Well at least my day doesn't sound as bad as yours.


----------



## Markyboy86

1971791 said:


> I've got to continue learning German. Yesterday I learnt numbers, days, months, how to tell the time, colours, greetings and some verbs in the present tense.
> 
> I also have an exam to revise for, so I'll do a couple of hours of revision.
> 
> Maybe take a break for the football at 1500.


Aw fuck youre the wee guy thats still at school, i only joined Team Bangladesh to get on your good side and see some "artistic" vag pictures that you'd taken, who the fuck am a thinkin about then?


----------



## Bryn

:lol: Marky is trying to fuck a schoolboy.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## 1st Contact

:SOG


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> :lol: Marky is trying to fuck a schoolboy.


Get your mind out the gutter lad.


1971791 said:


> I can still show you some.
> They just won't be mine.


I think that would be classed as grooming, i dont wanna be part of the Saville enquiry :err


1st Contact said:


> :SOG


There he is, the man with the best job on this site :jayz


----------



## Wallet

Turns out that spastic Dai on the other side was @Earl-Hickey.


----------



## dftaylor

Wallet said:


> Turns out that spastic Dai on the other side was @Earl-Hickey.


What is with alts? Can someone explain why people go to so much effort to maintain them?


----------



## Jay

dftaylor said:


> What is with alts? Can someone explain why people go to so much effort to maintain them?


 @Buff Orpington


----------



## Wallet

dftaylor said:


> What is with alts? Can someone explain why people go to so much effort to maintain them?


 @Kalasinn


----------



## dftaylor

I'd rather wind the absolute shit out of people and take full credit for it. That's why my Anti-Eddie campaign is such a delight. My own personal feelings don't even come into it, I just hate and hate and hate and people take the bait every time.


----------



## DrMo

Wallet said:


> Turns out that spastic Dai on the other side was @Earl-Hickey.


Who is Craney?


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Turns out that spastic Dai on the other side was @Earl-Hickey.


How do you know that, champ?


----------



## Wallet

DrMo said:


> Who is Craney?


Just some retard, I think.



Bryn said:


> How do you know that, champ?


Because I know everything.

and IB posted it.


----------



## Bryn

I see. God bless IB.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah it was good Brett, a few times i was choked up, very good movie.


The 'Rocky' moment towards the end made me laugh out loud, but other than that it was really good.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:


:rofl the bloke with the gun shits himself as soon as he realises what he's doing.


----------



## wrimc

delete


----------



## Noonaldinho

Todays weekly weigh in, 2lbs off. Happy with that and hopefully maintain a 1 or 2 lb loss per week. No weigh in next week as I'm iin Manchester for the weekend. Oh and back on the booze then too!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Can someone embed the link to show vid???

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=500895686628114

What the fooooook!










:amir


----------



## Noonaldinho

whatys happening with @NO MAS not seen him on here much....


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Lilo

Had a cracking weekend: camped on HK's most remote beach and hiked/rock climbed up its steepest peak today. And Sun'lun' got an away win.

And The Mags got beat. Again.

:amir


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> I get this. :jmm


I knew you'd like it :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> I get this. :jmm


Watch the video in the link above..... I dont get that


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Watch the video in the link above..... I dont get that


What the fuck?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> What the fuck?


I only watched 50 seconds of It


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I only watched 50 seconds of It


Well thanks for inflicting it on me, too. You cock.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Well thanks for inflicting it on me, too. You cock.


:rofl


----------



## 1st Contact

Markyboy86 said:


> There he is, the man with the best job on this site :jayz


It is like any job to be honest in that it has its pro's and con's


----------



## NO MAS

Hello Lads...#FuckManure #MCFC #TOGETHER #Champ16ns


----------



## Noonaldinho

NO MAS said:


> Hello Lads...#FuckManure #MCFC #TOGETHER #Champ16ns


:hi: You should stick around more :good


----------



## nufc_jay

Lilo said:


> Had a cracking weekend: camped on HK's most remote beach and hiked/rock climbed up its steepest peak today. And Sun'lun' got an away win.
> 
> And The Mags got beat. Again.
> 
> :amir


Fuck off


----------



## GazOC

NO MAS said:


> Hello Lads...#FuckManure #MCFC #TOGETHER #Champ16ns


Hi fella!!!


----------



## Earl-Hickey

Yes, "Dai" was my creation, quite frankly i'm astounded it took as long as it did for ESB mods to crack that one, and yes, it was a self termination on my part.

ESB USED to be a good site, I strongly say USED to be.

Back in earl 2012, I got my thread creating rights revoked, no explanation was given, and they were never restored, yes I used to troll a bit, but nowhere near as bad as a lot of them who get away with it constantly.

It was revealed to me a while ago by the Admin on Boxingscene that the lead writers of ESB also owned that troll site, Boxingnews24, the site which basically trolls british fighters nonstop.

The recent merge with ESB and BN24 proves that theory outright, and now the troll articles are infesting the ESB news page.

Basically the owners of ESB troll british fans, and they allow threads trolling british fighters to remain, they love it as it generates traffic.

I was permenantly banned from ESB, with no reason given, after I revealed the above facts in a post on the british forum, they don't want people knowing. "Dai" was banned a couple of days later, only banning the Alt was legit, my main was banned for ESB's own agenda. It probably wasn't IB who banned the Hickey account, I don't think he's that much of an asshole, I don't have a problem with him but I do think the people he works for are assholes.

ESB is also full of whining cunts who are constantly crying for people to be banned left right and center, I took a lot of shit on the Hickey account, just for having unpopular opinions like Amir Khan is a good fighter and Tyson Fury would beat David Price, people would scream and shout and ask for me to be banned for saying things like that, it's beyond a joke and i've NEVER had these problems in 3+ years on the scene, so i think it's just ESB full of sensetive pricks now.

I was also Phil-Mitchell, which i'm amazed they never twigged. I'm past the whole trolling thing now, it started out as a way to mock the "actual" trolls, but looking back I realise two wrongs just makes it 10 times worse in the long run.

Regardless, I have never, and will never troll on this site, it's owned and frequented by guys I respect, if anyone from esb is mad about the whole Dai character, it was just a bit of a laugh, and it WAS fun winding up the sensetive little cocks on ESB, but I realise it's also very immature and makes me look a cock. I won't do it on here, and the mods feel free to keep an eye on me.

If anyone wants to have a go, feel free I don't really care, from now on i'm just here to talk some boxing


----------



## Lunny

Earl-Hickey said:


> Yes, "Dai" was my creation, quite frankly i'm astounded it took as long as it did for ESB mods to crack that one, and yes, it was a self termination on my part.
> 
> ESB USED to be a good site, I strongly say USED to be.
> 
> Back in earl 2012, I got my thread creating rights revoked, no explanation was given, and they were never restored, yes I used to troll a bit, but nowhere near as bad as a lot of them who get away with it constantly.
> 
> It was revealed to me a while ago by the Admin on Boxingscene that the lead writers of ESB also owned that troll site, Boxingnews24, the site which basically trolls british fighters nonstop.
> 
> The recent merge with ESB and BN24 proves that theory outright, and now the troll articles are infesting the ESB news page.
> 
> Basically the owners of ESB troll british fans, and they allow threads trolling british fighters to remain, they love it as it generates traffic.
> 
> I was permenantly banned from ESB, with no reason given, after I revealed the above facts in a post on the british forum, they don't want people knowing. "Dai" was banned a couple of days later, only banning the Alt was legit, my main was banned for ESB's own agenda.
> 
> I was also Phil-Mitchell, which i'm amazed they never twigged. I'm past the whole trolling thing now, it started out as a way to mock the "actual" trolls, but looking back I realise two wrongs just makes it 10 times worse in the long run.
> 
> Regardless, I have never, and will never troll on this site, it's owned and frequented by guys I respect, if anyone from esb is mad about the whole Dai character, it was just a bit of a laugh, I won't do it on here, and the mods feel free to keep an eye on me.
> 
> If anyone wants to have a go, feel free I don't really care, from now on i'm just here to talk some boxing


:lol: Well that came out of nowhere.

I thought it was very well known that BN24 was owned by the same people and that they trolled for traffic? I don't think it's a secret.


----------



## Lilo

nufc_jay said:


> Fuck off


:hi:


----------



## Earl-Hickey

Lunny said:


> :lol: Well that came out of nowhere.
> 
> I thought it was very well known that BN24 was owned by the same people and that they trolled for traffic? I don't think it's a secret.


Well they don't want people knowing.

I mentioned it once in a thread, and within 2 minutes flat the thread was deleted, mentioned it again, instant perma-ban

Also PM'd a few of the old guard on there who were unawares and astounded by it.

Alls i'm saying is, the entire site is built on trolling, that's why it was never anything sacred to me.


----------



## Lunny

Earl-Hickey said:


> Well they don't want people knowing.
> 
> I mentioned it once in a thread, and within 2 minutes flat the thread was deleted, mentioned it again, instant perma-ban
> 
> Also PM'd a few of the old guard on there who were unawares and astounded by it.
> 
> Alls i'm saying is, the entire site is built on trolling, that's why it was never anything sacred to me.


That's real weiiiiirrrd. I thought it was just well known facts but evidently not if they're trying to hide it.

Real strange


----------



## Earl-Hickey

yeah, regardless it's over now.

Can do without the drama that site brings.


----------



## Lilo

Earl-Hickey said:


> yeah, regardless it's over now.
> 
> Can do without the drama that site brings.


Drama? :lol:

Dude its the internet!


----------



## Earl-Hickey

Lilo said:


> Drama? :lol:
> 
> Dude its the internet!


As I said though, there is something extra "special" about that site, never had any sort of problems on boxingscene, never been banned, never used an alt, used to get involved on the podcasts back in the day, I enjoy that site.

ESB is something else though, to be honest, defending british fighters 24/7 wore me out, and then i'd get given shit in the brit forum constantly, fuck it, never again.


----------



## Bryn

I cannot believe that 3 of the worst troll accounts were the same person, it's like you single-handedly fucked up the British forum. Anyways, feel free to post here, and there is a thread for talking about ESB shit.


----------



## Earl-Hickey

Bryn said:


> I cannot believe that 3 of the worst troll accounts were the same person, it's like you single-handedly fucked up the British forum. Anyways, feel free to post here, and there is a thread for talking about ESB shit.


nah man, the brit forum was fucked up while i was on hiatus, I came back and everyone had pissed off over here, it was only after that I made them alts.

like i say you don't have to worry about anything like that from me here, i give my word .


----------



## Lilo

@Earl-Hickey

Have you learnt how to embed pics yet? :think


----------



## Earl-Hickey

Lilo said:


> @Earl-Hickey
> 
> Have you learnt how to embed pics yet? :think


Lol

I still don't know who that guy was, he created three alts just to stalk me.

And yeah, i worked it out


----------



## nufc_jay

Earl-Hickey said:


> Yes, "Dai" was my creation, quite frankly i'm astounded it took as long as it did for ESB mods to crack that one, and yes, it was a self termination on my part.
> 
> ESB USED to be a good site, I strongly say USED to be.
> 
> Back in earl 2012, I got my thread creating rights revoked, no explanation was given, and they were never restored, yes I used to troll a bit, but nowhere near as bad as a lot of them who get away with it constantly.
> 
> It was revealed to me a while ago by the Admin on Boxingscene that the lead writers of ESB also owned that troll site, Boxingnews24, the site which basically trolls british fighters nonstop.
> 
> The recent merge with ESB and BN24 proves that theory outright, and now the troll articles are infesting the ESB news page.
> 
> Basically the owners of ESB troll british fans, and they allow threads trolling british fighters to remain, they love it as it generates traffic.
> 
> I was permenantly banned from ESB, with no reason given, after I revealed the above facts in a post on the british forum, they don't want people knowing. "Dai" was banned a couple of days later, only banning the Alt was legit, my main was banned for ESB's own agenda. It probably wasn't IB who banned the Hickey account, I don't think he's that much of an asshole, I don't have a problem with him but I do think the people he works for are assholes.
> 
> ESB is also full of whining cunts who are constantly crying for people to be banned left right and center, I took a lot of shit on the Hickey account, just for having unpopular opinions like Amir Khan is a good fighter and Tyson Fury would beat David Price, people would scream and shout and ask for me to be banned for saying things like that, it's beyond a joke and i've NEVER had these problems in 3+ years on the scene, so i think it's just ESB full of sensetive pricks now.
> 
> I was also Phil-Mitchell, which i'm amazed they never twigged. I'm past the whole trolling thing now, it started out as a way to mock the "actual" trolls, but looking back I realise two wrongs just makes it 10 times worse in the long run.
> 
> Regardless, I have never, and will never troll on this site, it's owned and frequented by guys I respect, if anyone from esb is mad about the whole Dai character, it was just a bit of a laugh, and it WAS fun winding up the sensetive little cocks on ESB, but I realise it's also very immature and makes me look a cock. I won't do it on here, and the mods feel free to keep an eye on me.
> 
> If anyone wants to have a go, feel free I don't really care, from now on i'm just here to talk some boxing


Reported


----------



## Earl-Hickey

nufc_jay said:


> Reported


lol, whats up Jay


----------



## nufc_jay

Hickey - what brings you round these parts?


----------



## Earl-Hickey

nufc_jay said:


> Hickey - what brings you round these parts?


need some place to talk british boxing innit'


----------



## nufc_jay

Earl-Hickey said:


> need some place to talk british boxing innit'


I see :think


----------



## Roe




----------



## Twelvey

Roe said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey

Earl-Hickey said:


> Back in earl 2012


:lol: that sounds like you have your own medieval Earl related calendar going on.

I've noticed the absolute nosedive in to trolling on the front page of esb.


----------



## Roe

Hey @Earl-Hickey :hi:

Still can't believe they just flat-out cancelled that show with no decent ending. :-(


----------



## Wallet

I suspect that Mike Tyson's facebook page might not be run by him...

Mike Tyson
I’ve never listened to her music but I really like Taylor Swift’s new song, “I knew you were trouble”.


----------



## Twelvey

Wallet said:


> I suspect that Mike Tyson's facebook page might not be run by him...
> 
> Mike Tyson
> I've never listened to her music but I really like Taylor Swift's new song, "I knew you were trouble".


In fairness it is quite catchy.


----------



## Noonaldinho

DElete


----------



## Noonaldinho

Please can you click this link,like the picture on Facebook Choi!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7279307.110420.216308861765207&type=1&theater

Its a competition a mate has entered, most likes wins, you wont recieve any spam or anything.

Currently a poxy Corsa is winning! :-(


----------



## Bryn

Some interesting comments here, as well as proof that I invented the Tim Bradley meme.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=154467&page=4098


----------



## Bryn

:-( @GazOC


----------



## Holmes

Hi Choi!


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> :-( @GazOC


Always knew Gaz was a bad man.


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Hi Choi!


Good to see you about mate, how you been keeping?


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> :-( @GazOC


:lol:


----------



## Holmes

Wickio said:


> Good to see you about mate, how you been keeping?


Good mate. Just been busy at work and with little un. Been studying my theory for LGV too. Doing my class 2 and 1, easy job with no stress and same pay as I'm on now but without serving cunty customers and listening to their crap.
Boxings livening up and my workload decreasing so I'll be on more, dunno if that's good or bad for the site 

Storming on FIFA with City, not a challenge anymore so I'm taking Barnet to the top. My Peruvian Pirlo aka Lobaton who is 67 overall is pulling the strings. It's a great sense of achievement winning the COC v United with Barnet. Expenditure - 0 and intend to stay that way. Sorry. got right into it.

How's you fella?


----------



## Bryn

@Holmes :hi: Hiya mate.


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Good mate. Just been busy at work and with little un. Been studying my theory for LGV too. Doing my class 2 and 1, easy job with no stress and same pay as I'm on now but without serving cunty customers and listening to their crap.
> Boxings livening up and my workload decreasing so I'll be on more, dunno if that's good or bad for the site
> 
> Storming on FIFA with City, not a challenge anymore so I'm taking Barnet to the top. My Peruvian Pirlo aka Lobaton who is 67 overall is pulling the strings. It's a great sense of achievement winning the COC v United with Barnet. Expenditure - 0 and intend to stay that way. Sorry. got right into it.
> 
> How's you fella?


Good to hear about your LGV theory, I can imagine that wouldn't be a hugely stressful job. Fucking hate working customer-facing positions too, someone always has an issue with something. Will definitely be good to see you on the site more mate. :good

Maybe a job in football management is waiting. :lol:

I'm good thanks pal, same ol'. Grinding away at the desk job and just ridiculously hyped for Froch-Kessler II!

When is filming due to start? :lol:


----------



## Lunny

Bryn said:


> :-( @GazOC


Nobody messes with GodOG or, as people in the industry call him, Gazzock.


----------



## Noonaldinho

And we haven't seen Steve since.....


----------



## Noonaldinho

Watched the Klitschko movie the other day and they say that Vitali holds the record for least proffesional fights to win a version of the world title. I'd never heard this before .


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Watched the Klitschko movie the other day and they say that Vitali holds the record for least proffesional fights to win a version of the world title. I'd never heard this before .


You've probably not heard it before because it's absolute bollocks.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> You've probably not heard it before because it's absolute bollocks.


:lol: Is it!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just looked , 25 fights,


----------



## dkos

Gaz, will you ever change that signature on ESB? :lol:


----------



## GazOC

dkos said:


> Gaz, will you ever change that signature on ESB? :lol:


:lol:

Probably not, I quite like the idea that you can snip out a couple of words from somebodies post and totally misrepresent what they said. Makes me feel like a proper Daily Mail journalist!


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Delete


----------



## Mandanda

Olympiakos have sacked there manager while team is unbeaten in 17 games and 10 points clear at top of league. Why?. Jardim the manager has been banging the chairmans wife...

Sounds like Dream Team :lol:..


----------



## Lilo

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: Is it!!


Well Haye won it in his 24th fight. So yeah.


----------



## Roe

:rofl


----------



## Miguel2010

lads, how do I turn my screen black (not power button )! its too bright white, hurts me mince pies.

thanks.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> lads, how do I turn my screen black (not power button )! its too bright white, hurts me mince pies.
> 
> thanks.


Drop down menu in the bottom left of the site. One of the skins there is all black.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Choi, I have an IT problem that is even beyond my considerable knowledge :yikes


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Choi, I have an IT problem that is even beyond my considerable knowledge :yikes


My God, then we're all screwed.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> My God, then we're all screwed.


I am if the laptop is final fooked, for some reason the file B N Electrical Services is unavailable!


----------



## Noonaldinho

What do HMRC say when you have no books?? What do Elecsa say when you lose every installation certificate ?


----------



## Bryn

What appears to be the problem?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Click on the file BNES , says problem with this short cut, insure disc is correctly inserted.


----------



## Jay

What type of file is it?


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> What type of file is it?


Its just a short cut on desk top to a load of word files


----------



## Noonaldinho

After the third restart it appears to work, I'm currently emailing it all to myself


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> After the third restart it appears to work, I'm currently emailing it all to myself


----------



## Noonaldinho

Oh Bryn. I am very relieved!


----------



## Bryn

2nd part of Trev' McDonald's inside Death Row just started on ITV.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Noonaldinho said:


> Its just a short cut on desk top to a load of word files


Couldn't you have just got to the files individually through your documents folder, if it's just the shortcut that was fucked at any rate. Or am I underestimating the problems you already have with your laptop?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jim Bowen said:


> Couldn't you have just got to the files individually through your documents folder, if it's just the shortcut that was fucked at any rate. Or am I underestimating the problems you already have with your laptop?


I couldnt find them within documents or recent documents. Laptop is fucked, but to be fair , I am quite a whizz with these things.


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> 2nd part of Trev' McDonald's inside Death Row just started on ITV.


A mate in work was impressed with the first part.


----------



## GazOC

Jim Bowen said:


> Couldn't you have just got to the files individually through your documents folder, if it's just the shortcut that was fucked at any rate. Or am I underestimating the problems you already have with your laptop?


You maybe underestimating a lot of things where Noon and technology are concerned.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> A mate in work was impressed with the first part.


The first was good. The weirdest thing for me is how normal all the guys seem. This one guy murdered a mother and her child and he seems completely boring and normal, not evil. One guy from last week got sentenced to 150 or so years when he was 15, he is 40 now and appears to be one of the most articulate and pleasant people you could ever hope to meet, and he murdered 2 old ladies when he was 13 years old.

Definitely worth a watch, very interesting.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Noonaldinho said:


> I couldnt find them within documents or recent documents. Laptop is fucked, but to be fair , I am quite a whizz with these things.


So long as you have them on your emails you should be alright, could copy them to a little pen drive as well if you need to keep them safe.



GazOC said:


> You maybe underestimating a lot of things where Noon and technology are concerned.


Fair enough :lol:


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> The first was good. The weirdest thing for me is how normal all the guys seem. This one guy murdered a mother and her child and he seems completely boring and normal, not evil. One guy from last week got sentenced to 150 or so years when he was 15, he is 40 now and appears to be one of the most articulate and pleasant people you could ever hope to meet, and he murdered 2 old ladies when he was 13 years old.
> 
> Definitely worth a watch, very interesting.


Funnily enough thats exactly what he said and that was the example he used. The LNB is fucked on my dish so I only have the online "on demand" services for the time being. No way I'm getting on the roof in this weather!


----------



## Jim Bowen

GazOC said:


> Funnily enough thats exactly what he said and that was the example he used. The LNB is fucked on my dish so I only have the online "on demand" services for the time being. No way I'm getting on the roof in this weather!


The first ones on ITV player mate


----------



## GazOC

Jim Bowen said:


> The first ones on ITV player mate


Cheers! I'd take a look.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jim Bowen said:


> So long as you have them on your emails you should be alright, could copy them to a little pen drive as well if you need to keep them safe.
> 
> Fair enough :lol:


I am going to back them up to a memory stick now every few weeks..... honest :lol:


----------



## Bryn

The last 15 minutes of the 2nd episode are hard going.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> The last 15 minutes of the 2nd episode are hard going.


He changed in those last fifteen minutes didnt he?

Them showing that bed where they get injected was eerie.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Tomorrow is the day I'm back on the beer, after 2 weeks it wasnt too bad , looking forward to tommorow though!


----------



## Bryn

Brett. That photo on FB... I'm weak.... It's incredible. :rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

The boxing gloves :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Yes. :lol:

Can I post it here?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Yes. :lol:
> 
> Can I post it here?


Yeah feel free :lol:


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Noonaldinho

Having tech problems @Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

Does a day ever pass when someone doesn't refer to you as Jim from American Pie?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Does a day ever pass when someone doesn't refer to you as Jim from American Pie?


Have I told you that before?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Have I told you that before?


Nope, but you do look incredibly like him.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I have heard it once or twice! :lol:


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## GazOC

Good day Captain.


----------



## GazOC

Anyone else friends with Jeffro on Facebook? If so, check out the video he's just shared.


----------



## Markyboy86

GazOC said:


> Anyone else friends with Jeffro on Facebook? If so, check out the video he's just shared.


The tampon vid gaz?


----------



## GazOC

Worse mate. A girl filming herself having sex with her dog because she "lost a bet" then when it gets off giving it a quick blow job.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Worse mate. A girl filming herself having sex with her dog because she "lost a bet" then when it gets off giving it a quick blow job.


 @Wickio commented on it earlier, which showed up on my news feed. Not good :barf


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jeffro cracks me up!


----------



## Markyboy86

GazOC said:


> Worse mate. A girl filming herself having sex with her dog because she "lost a bet" then when it gets off giving it a quick blow job.


I seen him talking about it earlier, never seen the vid though. Not gonna watch it if its only 43 seconds long, how the fuck am i meant to bust a nut in that space of time....


----------



## GazOC

The endings quite funny because just when you think that it must be faked because she's wearing trousers or something, she gives the dog a blow job!


----------



## Markyboy86

GazOC said:


> The endings quite funny because just when you think that it must be faked because she's wearing trousers or something, she gives the dog a blow job!


Link me up gaz


----------



## GazOC

I've PM'd you, not sure this is the appropriate place to post the link.:lol:

Off out for a run now to see if I can cleanse my mind a little!


----------



## Markyboy86

what a clatbag, she seemed to enjoy it i suppose :barf


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> @Wickio commented on it earlier, which showed up on my news feed. Not good :barf


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Jay sent me that earlier. Heinous.


----------



## Roe

GazOC said:


> Worse mate. A girl filming herself having sex with her dog because she "lost a bet" then when it gets off giving it a quick blow job.


:lol: What the fuck?
@Markyboy86 just seen that facebook thing about someone asking you if she could have puppies :rofl


----------



## Bryn

I don't get the animal cruelty angle, the dog is clearly loving it.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> I don't get the animal cruelty angle, the dog is clearly loving it.


:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Roe said:


> :lol: What the fuck?
> @Markyboy86 just seen that facebook thing about someone asking you if she could have puppies :rofl


:rofl:rofl Thing is shes not dumb or she doesnt come across like that whenever im with her, that is possibly the most stupid question i have ever been asked though, shes definately gonna hold out on me when shes down next weekend for that wee stunt, totally worth it though acman


----------



## Wallet

@Hook! asked me what continent I think we will join if we leave Europe the other day.


----------



## Markyboy86

This is the post that @Roe is talking about


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> @Hook! asked me what continent I think we will join if we leave Europe the other day.


:lol: Idiot.

Africa, obviously.


----------



## Hook!

Wallet said:


> @Hook! asked me what continent I think we will join if we leave Europe the other day.


no


----------



## GazOC

Markyboy86 said:


> This is the post that @Roe is talking about


Fucking hell. Some women really are dumb as fuck arn't they?


----------



## Markyboy86

GazOC said:


> Fucking hell. Some women really are dumb as fuck arn't they?


Very much so, the scary thing is she went to uni and is not really the typical airhead you'd expect this comment from, woman just lack common sense, like any whatsoever. Fuckin madness eh?


----------



## Wickio

Markyboy86 said:


> This is the post that @Roe is talking about


My fucking girlfriend asked me something similar and I thought she was pretty smart.

Was tempted to slap a ho and make for the door.


----------



## Grant

My Mrs came home from work during the Summer and asked me to record the 'Wheelchair diving' from the Paralympics.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> My Mrs came home from work during the Summer and asked me to record the 'Wheelchair diving' from the Paralympics.


:lol:


----------



## Roe

Grant said:


> My Mrs came home from work during the Summer and asked me to record the 'Wheelchair diving' from the Paralympics.


:lol:


----------



## Wickio

Grant said:


> My Mrs came home from work during the Summer and asked me to record the 'Wheelchair diving' from the Paralympics.


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

Alright son? 

I've got a company jolly tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Alright son?
> 
> I've got a company jolly tomorrow, can't wait.


Wednesday Jolly Boys Outing? I am working at this huuuuge house tomorrow. But they want some suspended wire fittings of of the 90's!


----------



## Noonaldinho

What a MC No1 in Uddersfield!


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: wow
@Teeto @Meast


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> What a MC No1 in Uddersfield!


Dear Lord.

@Teeto


----------



## Teeto

What a legend.

Is he rapping in a garden centre?


----------



## Roe

@Wickio










Bring it on! :bbb

Fancy an avatar bet?


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> @Wickio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on! :bbb
> 
> Fancy an avatar bet?


Only if I can bet in favour of Bristol City. :lol:

Bring it on mate, the Red Army won't falter. :bbb

Worthy of a RBR.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> What a MC No1 in Uddersfield!


Wasn't he in chuckle vision?


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> What a MC No1 in Uddersfield!


Fucking hell. :lol:

"Kick the little face in the place."

Had a bit of Super Hans about him.


----------



## Lilo

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21180321

TTG love


----------



## Roe

Wickio said:


> Only if I can bet in favour of Bristol City. :lol:
> 
> Bring it on mate, *the Red Army won't falter*. :bbb
> 
> Worthy of a RBR.


Agreed.


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> What a MC No1 in Uddersfield!


:rofl


----------



## Roe

:lol: at that video.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

ung


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

So. Tired.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> So. Tired.


Why :think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Why :think


Rough night, out for a curry and some beers, stayed over at the Celtic Manor. All on expenses so went a bit mad, didn't get to bed until gone 2 then had to do a full day in work.

Can't keep up with these young kids anymore. :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

A full day in work or a @Bryn day at work?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Where is @SimonTemplar


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> A full day in work or a @Bryn day at work?


Well I've not been posting on here all day, which usually means I'm doing some proper work. Monday to Friday anyways.


----------



## Roe

:hi: @Bristolcityfc


----------



## Wallet

I've been working all week. Would you believe it? @Mr.Gilfoid


----------



## Vano-irons

He drove to QPR
They left him in the car
Odemwinge, ooooooh

:amir


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I've been working all week. Would you believe it? @Mr.Gilfoid


No way.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> I've been working all week. Would you believe it? @Mr.Gilfoid


How's it going? Been getting some good painting done?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> He drove to QPR
> They left him in the car
> Odemwinge, ooooooh
> 
> :amir


Feeling better DV?


----------



## Bryn

@Flea Man is smashing some tiny Asian lady right this very moment.

What a legend.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> @Flea Man is smashing some tiny Asian lady right this very moment.
> 
> What a legend.


I bet she's still taller than him 

Probably got a bigger dick too.

Sorry, Flea. Love you really x


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> I bet she's still taller than him
> 
> Probably got a bigger dick too.
> 
> Sorry, Flea. Love you really x


:rofl


----------



## dkos

Anyone know where Beeston/@Dinamita is? Haven't seen him post for a while? :think


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> Anyone know where Beeston/@Dinamita is? Haven't seen him post for a while? :think


Still on ESB?


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> Still on ESB?


Just checked and he hasn't posted there for a while, either.


----------



## GazOC

I was only wondering where he'd been yesterday for some reason.


----------



## 084

he's posting over ESB under dinamita


----------



## Bryn

@Pabby

Watching rugby today? :bbb


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> @Pabby
> 
> Watching rugby today? :bbb


As soon as I reach my TV, yes.

Ireland apologises in advance for what is about to happen.


----------



## GazOC

LP said:


> he's posting over ESB under dinamita


the one that keeps linking to Daily Mail articles in the Lounge?


----------



## Lilo

http://sosoboxing.com/boxing-video-watch-online/ringside-01312013/

This weeks Ringside for anyone who hasn't seen it. Really good one, he's a very emotional fella is wor Nige'


----------



## 084

GazOC said:


> the one that keeps linking to Daily Mail articles in the Lounge?


Not sure mate only seen him in the brit


----------



## GazOC

Ah, its not the same person.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GodOC loves a trier


----------



## Roe

'Holy milk' :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody recommend a programme to burn avi files to dvd? My Bro wants me to put Froch Kess one on dvd for him


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Anybody recommend a programme to burn avi files to dvd? My Bro wants me to put Froch Kess one on dvd for him


ConvertXtoDVD works well for me.


----------



## Bryn

Converting AVI to DVD format always takes ages, for me anyways, but I've not played around with it a great deal. I find the best way is to just have a DVD player that reads divX and burn the AVI directly to DVD without any conversion.

Like I said: I've not played around with it a great deal, as I generally just stream from my PC to my 360, or put any AVI's onto a flash drive and play from there.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> ConvertXtoDVD works well for me.


I'll have a look :good 


Bryn said:


> Converting AVI to DVD format always takes ages, for me anyways, but I've not played around with it a great deal. I find the best way is to just have a DVD player that reads divX and burn the AVI directly to DVD without any conversion.
> 
> Like I said: I've not played around with it a great deal, as I generally just stream from my PC to my 360, or put any AVI's onto a flash drive and play from there.


My brother has quite an old DVD player which I doubt would play the different formats,


----------



## Noonaldinho

How big is this watermark that it puts on when using the free version @Roe


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> How big is this watermark that it puts on when using the free version @Roe


Dunno, I downloaded an umm _dodgy _version a couple of months ago and it works pretty well with no watermarks.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Dunno, I downloaded an umm _dodgy _version a couple of months ago and it works pretty well with no watermarks.


any idea where from? thos version flashes up a message saying buy an unlock key every 2mins


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Dunno, I downloaded an umm _dodgy _version a couple of months ago and it works pretty well with no watermarks.





Noonaldinho said:


> any idea where from? thos version flashes up a message saying buy an unlock key every 2mins


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> any idea where from? thos version flashes up a message saying buy an unlock key every 2mins


Just downloaded a torrent of it. Not sure which one.



Bryn said:


>


:hi:


----------



## Bryn

How can I ban you with that avatar? :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

Am I the only one who thought Earl Hickey was black?


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Jay I'm finally getting round to printing that flyer you kindly did for me. Only thing is one of the testimonials appears to be in bold and looks different to the others. Any chance you could have a look at it for me please :good


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats my card, along those lines, but forget the JIB approved bit and add Elecsa Part P Approved .
> 
> Also somewhere saying free quotes and something like see our reviews and pictures of the work at www.facebook.com/bnelectricalservices
> 
> Basically I want to go and spam a few local housing estates/business's with about 3000 leaflets,





GazOC said:


>


I prefer these.


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol: How does @Wallet find them

And the top one is my actual business card :deal


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: How does @Wallet find them


:conf


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> Where is @SimonTemplar


I'm back! Sorry for the unexpected absence, ended up having to do a bit of travel, some work for a former employer. I am back in the saddle now, though, hoping to return to CHB as if I had never been away. How have you all been?

I'm sorry for not explaining my absence, it was unexpected.

Back to Earth with a bump and have to hit the ground running - Mrs T has a baby three weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> I'm back! Sorry for the unexpected absence, ended up having to do a bit of travel, some work for a former employer. I am back in the saddle now, though, hoping to return to CHB as if I had never been away. How have you all been?
> 
> I'm sorry for not explaining my absence, it was unexpected.
> 
> Back to Earth with a bump and have to hit the ground running - Mrs T has a baby three weeks tomorrow!!


Good to see you back ST :good

I dony think you've missed too much other than the rate the Kessler Froch tickets sold out at.

Anybody here wach Derek?


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> I'm back! Sorry for the unexpected absence, ended up having to do a bit of travel, some work for a former employer. I am back in the saddle now, though, hoping to return to CHB as if I had never been away. How have you all been?
> 
> I'm sorry for not explaining my absence, it was unexpected.
> 
> Back to Earth with a bump and have to hit the ground running - Mrs T has a baby three weeks tomorrow!!


:hi:


----------



## Bryn

@GazOC

Which flavour of Linux were you using? Was it CentOS by any chance?


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, @Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Hello Wallet, how are you?


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, @Bryn.


----------



## Noonaldinho

NSFW

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=558476484162899&set=vb.100000016565110&type=2&theater


----------



## nufc_jay

What the fuck have I just watched? :blood


----------



## Noonaldinho

@MrsNuff


----------



## EnglishWay

quick question guys: say if my laptop packs in does the stuff ive bought off itunes vanish or do i get it back when i get itunes again?..


----------



## nufc_jay

Prefer your missus, Brett..tidy boiler


----------



## nufc_jay

EnglishWay said:


> quick question guys: say if my laptop packs in does the stuff ive bought off itunes vanish or do i get it back when i get itunes again?..


Itunes will fuck your shit up whether you laptops working or not


----------



## Noonaldinho

EnglishWay said:


> quick question guys: say if my laptop packs in does the stuff ive bought off itunes vanish or do i get it back when i get itunes again?..


You're asking the right man....

Should be linked to your itunes account mate


----------



## nufc_jay

Soz


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151413693539456&set=vb.677009455&type=2&theater


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> @GazOC
> 
> Which flavour of Linux were you using? Was it CentOS by any chance?


Can't remember sorry mate. I'm back on the good ship Microsoft now running on a SSD.


----------



## Bryn

Ah, ok. Cheers Gaz. I was having some issues but have gotten around them now... Maybe.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Ah, ok. Cheers Gaz. I was having some issues but have gotten around them now... Maybe.


:haye

Why didn't you ask me?


----------



## GazOC

I never got that deeply into it TBH Bryn, it was a stop gap so I could use my laptop while I <ahem!> "aquired" a copy of Windows


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Dunno, I downloaded an umm _dodgy _version a couple of months ago and it works pretty well with no watermarks.





Bryn said:


>





GazOC said:


> I never got that deeply into it TBH Bryn, it was a stop gap so I could use my laptop while I <ahem!> "aquired" a copy of Windows


:yikes


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :haye
> 
> Why didn't you ask me?


You wouldn't go straight to 3rd line support before speaking to 1st line would you?



GazOC said:


> I never got that deeply into it TBH Bryn, it was a stop gap so I could use my laptop while I <ahem!> "aquired" a copy of Windows


:stonk Shocking.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> You wouldn't go straight to 3rd line support before speaking to 1st line would you?
> 
> :stonk Shocking.


You need too much support and spoon feeding for me.

#newagemodding


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> :yikes


Those software engineer/ manager shysters earn too much money as it is for pressing buttons on piss-easy-to-use development tools written by the REALLY smart guys!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Those software engineer/ manager *shysters* earn too much money as it is for pressing buttons on piss-easy-to-use development tools written by the REALLY smart guys!!


:rofl I can't help but think of and read the rest of this in Mickey from Rockys voice after that


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Roe

What a plonker.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> I've been working all week. Would you believe it? @Mr.Gilfoid


Working at what? Sorry for the delay and skepticism:grin


----------



## Wallet

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Working at what? Sorry for the delay and skepticism:grin


Did it take you a week to take the news in?

General labouring type shit.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> Did it take you a week to take the news in?
> 
> General labouring type shit.


I was away on business and the hotel internet was fucked. General labouring like on a building site?


----------



## Bryn

Labouring sucks so bad, but I think it's a right of passage for a young lad such as Wallet. It's where you become a man.


----------



## Bryn

:horse


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

:horse


----------



## Bryn

Horse says 'stop this nonsense.' 

:horse


----------



## Markyboy86

Just seen a video on fb where a girl uses a fish as a dildo :lol:


EDIT: Looked like a trout, but im no fisherman.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Just seen a video on fb where a girl uses a fish as a dildo :lol:
> 
> EDIT: Looked like a trout, but im no fisherman.


1. Frozen, I assume?

2. Link or GTFO.


----------



## Lilo

Anyone know what time Frampton is due in the ring? 10pm?


----------



## Roe

Lilo said:


> Anyone know what time Frampton is due in the ring? 10pm?


Well they start at 8 and they're showing Lee/Fitzgerald and Selby/Lindsay before and maybe a bit of the undercard if there's time so yeah about 10 sounds right.


----------



## Wallet

Lilo said:


> Anyone know what time Frampton is due in the ring? 10pm?


"Approx TV time are... 8.10pm Andy Lee v Anthony Fitzgerald, 9pm Martin Lindsay v Lee Selby, 10pm Carl Frampton v Kiko Martinez."


----------



## Bryn

Never going to go on the piss with my pregnant Mrs again. She obviously wasn't drinking so she has spent the day reminding me of all the stupid shit I said/did. 

I have that disgusting hungover guilty feeling as I was such an idiot. I'm going to make a solid effort to not drink any more, I'm an awful drunk and a terrible person.


----------



## Roe




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Never going to go on the piss with my pregnant Mrs again. She obviously wasn't drinking so she has spent the day reminding me of all the stupid shit I said/did.
> 
> I have that disgusting hungover guilty feeling as I was such an idiot. I'm going to make a solid effort to not drink any more, I'm an awful drunk and a terrible person.


What did you say/do :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Never going to go on the piss with my pregnant Mrs again. She obviously wasn't drinking so she has spent the day reminding me of all the stupid shit I said/did.
> 
> I have that disgusting hungover guilty feeling as I was such an idiot. I'm going to make a solid effort to not drink any more, I'm an awful drunk and a terrible person.


:lol:

What you been upto Bryn?

I have drank so much this weekend, and don't have a proper hangover! Will be seeing the Colonel later though :good


----------



## Bryn

I'm not willing to put that on the internet.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I'm not willing to put that on the internet.


:yikes

You've been that bad?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> I'm not willing to put that on the internet.


Yikes.


----------



## Bryn

Yes, I've been that bad. I'm a cunt.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Yes, I've been that bad. I'm a cunt.


Come on Bryn, talk to Brett.....


----------



## Lilo

@Bryn

Haway spill the heinz


----------



## Noonaldinho

Come on you minge teasing bastard?


----------



## Lilo

:-( @Bryn

You actually can't, as a man, say shit like that "I've got something to say but I can't tell you"


----------



## Lunny

Tell me, Brine, I'll make it better.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

bryn is dead


----------



## Wickio

Chacal said:


> bryn is dead


The Bryn is dead. Long live the Bryn.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Lilo said:


> :-( @Bryn
> 
> You actually can't, as a man, say shit like that "I've got something to say but I can't tell you"


I'd have to agree with Lilo on this.

So, @Bryn, what did you say/do?

You'll feel better once it is out in the open. We might even have some helpful thoughts, between us, on how best to repair relations with the lovely Mrs Bryn.


----------



## Twelvey

This is bad form this @Bryan. 
Spill the beans.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> I'd have to agree with Lilo on this.
> 
> So, @Bryn, what did you say/do?
> 
> You'll feel better once it is out in the open. We might even have some helpful thoughts, between us, on how best to repair relations with the lovely Mrs Bryn.


:deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn has been Gullag'd and being constantly mocked, I do believe Mrs Bryn is in fact @Rorschach


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Rorschach

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn has been Gullag'd and being constantly mocked, I do believe Mrs Bryn is in fact @Rorschach


:blood


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Bryn I was observing you in gulag and noted you posting several gifs from adventure time...

ISNT' IT THE BEST FUCKING THING EVER?


----------



## Roe




----------



## Bryn

:hi:
@Jay @Rorschach @Ballsach


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :hi:
> @Jay @Rorschach @Ballsach


:hi:

Why were you imprisoned? And why are you now free? I was just assembling a retrieval team.


----------



## Bryn

Turns out that I needed to take matters into my own hands and free myself.

It was definitely not a technical issue/balls-up on my end. Honest.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Turns out that I needed to take matters into my own hands and free myself.
> 
> It was definitely not a technical issue/balls-up on my end. Honest.


Adventure time.


----------



## nufc_jay

Retard :-( Wasting good Admins time


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Turns out that I needed to take matters into my own hands and free myself.
> 
> It was definitely not a technical issue/balls-up on my end. Honest.


Good news! Welcome back. So are you doing the Nations Cup entry, then?

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Bryn.

Bryn said:


> :hi:
> @Jay @Rorschach @Ballsach


Fuck off you boring bastard.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn. said:


> Fuck off you boring bastard.


Adventure time.


----------



## Roe

@Bryn.


----------



## Bryn.

@Rucksack


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn. said:


> @Rucksack


Adventure time.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Good news! Welcome back. So are you doing the Nations Cup entry, then?
> 
> Glad to hear it.


It's good to be back.

I'll send the picks out now.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> It's good to be back.
> 
> I'll send the picks out now.


Gulag


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> It's good to be back.
> 
> I'll send the picks out now.


come on grab your friends


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> come on grab your friends


 @Chacal

This may shock you, but;

Regular Show > Adventure Time


----------



## Bryn




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> @Chacal
> 
> This may shock you, but;
> 
> Regular Show > Adventure Time


You're wrong, but that's okay.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hows things Brynlaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bryn

Alright, Brett. How are you?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Alright, Brett. How are you?


Well.....

Was having a nightmare job changing a fuseboard, then a woman called me asking if I could go to her mothers to install a new socket, I said it will be mid-late next week. She then said " I need it by the end of the week ideally, as her mother has come out of hospital and shes very ill and the socket is for an electrically operated bed to make her comfortable for what time she has left". I had a ring round a few people but nobody's available, speak to her again offered to cancel this afternoons job and do the socket, but only her Mom and Dad were there and the Dad is in no state to be having me round without any other family there. 
I felt really bad for not being able to help them out.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Well.....
> 
> Was having a nightmare job changing a fuseboard, then a woman called me asking if I could go to her mothers to install a new socket, I said it will be mid-late next week. She then said " I need it by the end of the week ideally, as her mother has come out of hospital and shes very ill and the socket is for an electrically operated bed to make her comfortable for what time she has left". I had a ring round a few people but nobody's available, speak to her again offered to cancel this afternoons job and do the socket, but only her Mom and Dad were there and the Dad is in no state to be having me round without any other family there.
> I felt really bad for not being able to help them out.


You shouldn't feel bad, you were willing to cancel your current job and help her out but she couldn't be available to accommodate you. You did more than necessary.

Brett = Good Jewish Samaritan


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> You shouldn't feel bad, you were willing to cancel your current job and help her out but she couldn't be available to accommodate you. You did more than necessary.
> 
> Brett = Good Jewish Samaritan


I did go above and beyond, on a brighter note.....


----------



## Bryn

That's unfortunate.


----------



## 084

@Noonaldinho

could you not work late, i only finished half hour ago.


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> I did go above and beyond, on a brighter note.....


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Happy Valentine's Day, Choi.

:choi


----------



## nufc_jay

ghey


----------



## Bryn

Gulag.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anything planned for Mrs Bryn? especially after last weekends escapades!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Anything planned for Mrs Bryn? especially after last weekends escapades!


Flowers delivered today, I'm cooking something very special tonight (although I have no idea what) and a night of romance shall ensue.

Tomorrow Mrs West will be 30 and I'm on leave, so I will wake up super early and prep the house with Birthday gifts and decorations. I'm the greatest.

Anything planned for the future Mrs Noonan?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Flowers delivered today, I'm cooking something very special tonight (although I have no idea what) and a night of romance shall ensue.
> 
> Tomorrow Mrs West will be 30 and I'm on leave, so I will wake up super early and prep the house with Birthday gifts and decorations. I'm the greatest.
> 
> Anything planned for the future Mrs Noonan?


BRYN GON' GET SOME!


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Wickio

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21455419

Bute's career has hit a new low. :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

Wickio said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21455419
> 
> Bute's career has hit a new low. :-(


:lol: Always thought he'd be full of chicken myself after the way he took a dive against Froch


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> BRYN GON' GET SOME!


----------



## Wallet

Pregnancy sex makes the baby gay. 
@Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Pregnancy sex makes the baby gay.
> @Bryn


It does not.

What are you planning, Wallet? Still trying to pull birds in Yorkshire while impersonating Gary Sykes?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

It's a bit like porking your unborn in a way...


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> What are you planning, Wallet? Still trying to pull birds in Yorkshire while impersonating Gary Sykes?


Yes.

You say it like it didn't work the first time.


----------



## 1971791




----------



## Wickio

1971791 said:


>


Well fuck ever going to Brazil.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wickio said:


> Well fuck ever going to Brazil.


:lol: I genuinely laughed out loud - giving the kids tea at the moment and they asked me what was so funny. It wasn't the same with the 'f' word, they now think I'm an idiot, yet at the same time they're 3, 6 and 8 so I was left with nowhere to go.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Flowers delivered today, I'm cooking something very special tonight (although I have no idea what) and a night of romance shall ensue.
> 
> Tomorrow Mrs West will be 30 and I'm on leave, so I will wake up super early and prep the house with Birthday gifts and decorations. I'm the greatest.
> 
> Anything planned for the future Mrs Noonan?


Good man :good

She thinks im inconsiderate because we're saving for the wedding etc so she had no flowers at work :lol:

I have so booked a table at a local restaurant which should be a nice surprise.

In other news BNES secured a deal remodding upto 56 flats / houses as and when they become void today, also be installing smokes in all this companies property's too

BOOM


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Good man :good
> 
> She thinks im inconsiderate because we're saving for the wedding etc so she had no flowers at work :lol:
> 
> I have so booked a table at a local restaurant which should be a nice surprise.
> 
> In other news BNES secured a deal remodding upto 56 flats / houses as and when they become void today, also be installing smokes in all this companies property's too
> 
> BOOM


Good news on the new contract, sounds amazing. Well done.

Mrs ain't home until 11:30, so I'll need to give it 5 before cooking. I'm going to be starving.


----------



## nufc_jay

Guarantee Bryn didn't get any


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Guarantee Bryn didn't get any


I fucking didn't either. atsch


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: spanner


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> I fucking didn't either. atsch


:aaron


----------



## Carolgees

nufc_jay said:


> Guarantee Bryn didn't get any


Tiresome as ever, give it rest twat.


----------



## Carolgees

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: spanner


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Carolgees said:


> Tiresome as ever, give it rest twat.


In fairness, he was right.


----------



## nufc_jay

Carolgees said:


> Tiresome as ever, give it rest twat.


:hi:


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> I fucking didn't either. atsch


I generally find the times you try and be particularly romantic to be the times a girl is least up for it. Took my girlfriend to Venice, treated her to nice stuff, good food, etc, and didn't get squat. Such a mug.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wickio said:


> I generally find the times you try and be particularly romantic to be the times a girl is least up for it. Took my girlfriend to Venice, treated her to nice stuff, good food, etc, and didn't get squat. Such a mug.


Mug


----------



## Wickio

Chacal said:


> Mug


----------



## Roe

:aaron


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> :aaron


Ashton is such a good looking guy.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wickio said:


> Ashton is such a good looking guy.


Thanks


----------



## Ignatz

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

@Ignatz, :hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Cars broken down, fucking wonderful. Waiting for RAC now. On the pkus side im right next to a KFC


----------



## Lunny

Noonaldinho said:


> Cars broken down, fucking wonderful. Waiting for RAC now. On the pkus side im right next to a KFC


I'd recommend the supercharger meal.

mmmmmmmm

I fucking love KFC.


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Cars broken down, fucking wonderful. Waiting for RAC now. On the pkus side im right next to a KFC


Gutted


----------



## Noonaldinho

My mechanic is the man, RAC quoted me 2 1/2 hours to recover my car to my local garage, He got a guy from the RAC with me within 45 mins, had the part ordered and fitted within an hour and a half of my call to him.

I went with a 2 piece variety meal with gravy.


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Bryn

@Wallet Get the RbR kicked off, son.


----------



## Bryn

@Meast


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> @Wallet Get the RbR kicked off, son.


No ta.


----------



## Lilo

What the fuck's happened to sosobo*ing site? 

:0(


----------



## GazOC

Lilo said:


> What the fuck's happened to sosobo*ing site?
> 
> :0(


Don't tell me thats gone down?? That used to get me though my Saturdays in work.


----------



## Wallet

Working for me. :huh


----------



## Noonaldinho

Working out final wedding budget, I wanna cry


----------



## Chatty

so so is gone on mine as well


----------



## Chatty

they have been asking for donations a lot recently, maybes they couldn't afford to run it


----------



## Wallet

I think most of their videos were just reuploads of SweetBoxing's anyway.


----------



## 1971791

Wallet said:


> I think most of their videos were just reuploads of SweetBoxing's anyway.


This is true. When it first started out, it was pretty good; but now their uploads are later, so if you want to watch the boxing on a Sunday morning (as soon as you get up), it's not ideal. WBVA was also pretty good for this, usually there'd be a small file that could be downloaded quickly, but alas, not the case anymore. Sweetboxing had some blog which was really punctual, but it got taken down. Now you have to download from them, although it's still the best way to catch-up on a fight on the Internet without knowing the results in the morning.


----------



## Wallet

1971791 said:


> This is true. When it first started out, it was pretty good; but now their uploads are later, so if you want to watch the boxing on a Sunday morning (as soon as you get up), it's not ideal. WBVA was also pretty good for this, usually there'd be a small file that could be downloaded quickly, but alas, not the case anymore. Sweetboxing had some blog which was really punctual, but it got taken down. Now you have to download from them, although it's still the best way to catch-up on a fight on the Internet without knowing the results in the morning.


Sweetboxing still uploads them to Dailymotion or Youtube.

https://sites.google.com/site/swe37b0x1ng/streams/2013-fights-and-events


----------



## Roe

Finally learned Wallet's name tonight.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Finally learned Wallet's name tonight.


:hey Good work.

How did you manage that?


----------



## Bajingo

Roe said:


> Finally learned Wallet's name tonight.


http://www.facebook.com/wallace.spector?fref=ts


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> :hey Good work.
> 
> How did you manage that?


Someone told me.



Bajingo said:


> http://www.facebook.com/wallace.spector?fref=ts


:lol: "About: Knows English, _Black Speech_"


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> Finally learned Wallet's name tonight.


That's what you think.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> That's what you think.


:hi:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Ra


----------



## 1971791

Wallet said:


> Sweetboxing still uploads them to Dailymotion or Youtube.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/swe37b0x1ng/streams/2013-fights-and-events


Completely missed the streams bit. atsch

It was misleading though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Graham Lister said:


> :hi:


:hi:


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> Finally learned Wallet's name tonight.


I've been informed that it's a fake name. I'm not convinced either way. :think


----------



## 1971791

Anyone know where to see the new HBO opening credits, which were apparently really bad?


----------



## Wallet

1971791 said:


> Anyone know where to see the new HBO opening credits, which were apparently really bad?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Not that bad :think


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Bryn

Awesome. :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

:lol:


----------



## 1971791

Wallet said:


>


Is the truck managed by Al Haymon or something, don't know why it's there.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Awesome. :lol:


How was Mrs Wests Birthday?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> How was Mrs Wests Birthday?


A success. :smoke


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> A success. :smoke


Good man :good

Bryn back in the good books :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Good man :good
> 
> Bryn back in the good books :lol:


What can I say? I'm a charmer.


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


>


:lol: Brilliant


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, @Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

:rofl Jesus.


----------



## Wallet

I like how they positioned Steve Sims next to the Tocker Pudwill picture.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

Brett.


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, Bryn.


----------



## Noonaldinho

What's been happening gentlemen?


----------



## Wallet

Sobriety.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> Sobriety.


:booth


----------



## Bryn

Wallet is a primed athlete, a honed killing machine. The Brummy destroyer. The Brick Hithouse.


----------



## Roe

When's your next fight, Waldo?


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> When's your next fight, Waldo?


March 6th.


----------



## Noonaldinho

As you know I have been working for myself for past year, but I've still been employed by a company although since October I have only done 1 or 2 days for them, I was meant to be quitting soon to go subcontract to them. 

Today they went into liquidation and I was made redundant, in one way I'm glad as I get money I wouldnt have had if I'd quit but still feels odd. I have sustained my own work for the past few months so hopefuylly it carrys on!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> As you know I have been working for myself for past year, but I've still been employed by a company although since October I have only done 1 or 2 days for them, I was meant to be quitting soon to go subcontract to them.
> 
> Today they went into liquidation and I was made redundant, in one way I'm glad as I get money I wouldnt have had if I'd quit but still feels odd. I have sustained my own work for the past few months so hopefuylly it carrys on!


Good luck, dude. It could be a real test without that safety net to fall back on, but realistically your timing seems perfect.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Good luck, dude. It could be a real test without that safety net to fall back on, but realistically your timing seems perfect.


Cheers, also I'm glad I didnt force the redundancy , which I was tempted to do in December. At least now if/when they start up in a different name I have a good chance of getting more work again.


----------



## Back to Bill




----------



## nufc_jay

Prom Queen needs a haircut


----------



## Back to Bill

nufc_jay said:


> Prom Queen needs a haircut


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

I wanna watch Top Gun now


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> I wanna watch Top Gun now


Top yourself.


----------



## nufc_jay

Nah


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Roe said:


> Lunny, Pab, Wallet and Bajingo are all admin?


Interesting shit, @Jay.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

nufc_jay said:


> Also, do you not think if I were a Mod, I'd delete this little chain of posts "outing" me :lol:


Admin*, Mr R


----------



## Wallet

Chacal said:


> Interesting shit, @Jay.


When the site was created, yeah.

So were Sports and Steve and maybe a couple of others.


----------



## nufc_jay

Wallet is Jay


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> When the site was created, yeah.
> 
> So were Sports and Steve and maybe a couple of others.


So it'd make sense to assume that Pab and Lunny aren't admin any more since they're mod. But really that leaves you and baj as admin. Steve probably still is, and maybe that's why Skype was invented.


----------



## Wallet

Chacal said:


> So it'd make sense to assume that Pab and Lunny aren't admin any more since they're mod. But really that leaves you and baj as admin. Steve probably still is, and maybe that's why Skype was invented.


The Skype chat was invented so that I could get Steve laid.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> The Skype chat was invented so that I could get Steve laid.


And you succeeded.


----------



## Bryn

Who the fuck is Steve when he's at home?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Who the fuck is Steve when he's at home?


Steven.


----------



## Roe

Steve?


----------



## Wallet

Steve.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

danny


----------



## Wickio

Fresco.


----------



## GazOC

Chacal said:


> So it'd make sense to assume that Pab and Lunny aren't admin any more since they're mod. But really that leaves you and baj as admin. Steve probably still is, and maybe that's why Skype was invented.


Fucked if I know....and I work here!:yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wickio said:


> Fresco.


Clean



GazOC said:


> Fucked if I know....and I work here!:yep


I have it all worked out.


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> Clean
> 
> I have it all worked out.


Name all staff and whether you think they're mods or administration and I will let you know how right or wrong you are. DO IT.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Name all staff and whether you think they're mods or administration and I will let you know how right or wrong you are. DO IT.


Done


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> Done


:stonk


----------



## GazOC

Chacal said:


> I have it all worked out.


Can you tell me? I'm mildly curious.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

no


----------



## GazOC

:lol:

Ban this troublemaker.


----------



## Jay

TBF, anyone who isn't retarded could name all the admins. What's more impressive is to connect every alt to the correct admin. What's even more impressive is if you can connect every alt on CHB. :hey


----------



## GazOC

Jay said:


> TBF, anyone who isn't retarded could name all the admins. *What's more impressive is to connect every alt to the correct admin. * What's even more impressive is if you can connect every alt on CHB. :hey


Exactly.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Jay said:


> TBF, anyone who isn't retarded could name all the admins. What's more impressive is to connect every alt to the correct admin. What's even more impressive is if you can connect every alt on CHB. :hey


I could hazard a guess at a few of them.


----------



## Jay

Chacal said:


> I could hazard a guess at a few of them.


Seeing as you've been a meddlin' pain in the ass lately @Pabby (better tag you this time), how about this. Get more than 3 or more wrong, and you're gulag'd for a week. And only admin's can visit you. If you get them all right... You get to have your own colour on CHB, and ability to post in Gulag.

Deal?


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Exactly.


I've no idea on that front, other than Rorschach obviously being Nuff.


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> I've no idea on that front, other than Rorschach obviously being Nuff.


Its too complicated. I've decided not to care.


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> I've no idea on that front, other than Rorschach obviously being Nuff.


I thought Rorschach was teeto...


----------



## GazOC

Chacal said:


> I could hazard a guess at a few of them.


Given the number of Admin and the number of alts, guessing a few right would be akin to hitting a barn door with a sawn off shotgun from 5 foot away.


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> I thought Rorschach was teeto...


That's Rick Ross, you spud.


----------



## Jay

GazOC said:


> Given the number of Admin and the number of alts, guessing a few right would be akin to hitting a barn door with a sawn off shotgun from 5 foot away.


You forget that @Chacal is Scottish :-( and so that would actually be a pretty good achievement for him.


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> That's Rick Ross, you spud.


:conf

It's not my job to know, I leave that job in the hands of the omniscient one... :hey


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> :conf
> 
> It's not my job to know, I leave that job in the hands of the omniscient one... :hey


Nuff?


----------



## Omni

Jay said:


> :conf
> 
> It's not my job to know, *I leave that job in the hands of the omniscient one...* :hey


You called, Master?

What is your bidding?


----------



## GazOC

GazOC - Bryn.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Sorry for my actions.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Chacal said:


> nor do I care about admins *or having a colourful name*


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

@Chacal > The Administration


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

If I get banned for that then I'm a martyr. I've been marked by omni. Shit is crazy.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Chacal said:


> If I get banned for that then I'm a martyr.


You overrate how little your incorrect guesses are cared about.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Pabby said:


> You overrate how little your incorrect guesses are cared about.


Jay already confirmed them. Fuck wit dat.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Chacal said:


> Jay already confirmed them.


Bwahahahaha.

Jay has gone up in my estimations recently, you don' been EVT'd badly shun.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Pabby said:


> Bwahahahaha.
> 
> Jay has gone up in my estimations recently, you don' been EVT'd badly shun.


Don't fuck about, Pabby. I'm winning right here.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Chacal said:


> Don't fuck about, Pabby. I'm winning right here.


atsch Oh gawd.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

:aaron


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Wallet

1971791 said:


> It occurred to me that Richard Towers is the exact Anglicised version of Ricardo Torres! (a torre is a tower in Spanish)


Knowledge.


----------



## Jay

Pabby said:


> Bwahahahaha.
> 
> *Jay has gone up in my estimations recently*, you don' been EVT'd badly shun.


Finally, people realise just how awesome I am.

:deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

awwww, thanks manatee.


----------



## nufc_jay

:blood


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: I'm not Rorschach and who the fuck is Shredder? I haven't even see him post? :huh


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lies


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Bryn

@Rorschach > @nuff


----------



## nufc_jay

Rorschach can suck my fat one (don't gulag me, ******)


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Rorschach can suck my fat one (don't gulag me, ******)


Why would you Gulag yourself? :think


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Noonaldinho

another insightful and thought out post brought to you by Nuff.....


----------



## nufc_jay

innit

and you think they'd make _me_ Admin :lol:


----------



## Bryn

#Nuff4Mod


----------



## Noonaldinho

They suggests many people woukd make you. In reality only one person would.


----------



## Bryn

@Chacal


----------



## nufc_jay

Chacal should be perma-banned for his gross indecency

Brett should be perma-banned for being a bum boy


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Got myself a fantastic sandwich right here. Three different types of ham, some salad, tomato's, bit of balsamic vinegar all in some lovely seeded brown bread. Fuck with that.


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> Got myself a fantastic sandwich right here. Three different types of ham, some salad, tomato's, bit of balsamic vinegar all in some lovely seeded brown bread. Fuck with that.


Name the 3 types of ham.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Name the 3 types of ham.


Proscuitto, salami milano, chorizo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I am aware that chorizo is a sausage but when it's cut this way I count it as ham.


----------



## Bryn

Sounds amazing. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

It was delicious.


----------



## Bryn

:aaron


----------



## nufc_jay

Who is that ugly fucker?


----------



## Bryn

I've just applied for my first ever credit card, pretty awesome I've made it to 24 without one. Bit shit I've had to start now.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I've just applied for my first ever credit card, pretty awesome I've made it to 24 without one. Bit shit I've had to start now.


They own you now.


----------



## nufc_jay

You're fucked


----------



## Bryn

I'm fairly shite when it comes to spending, despite being a tight bastard. When I first had an overdraft of £1500 I blew through it in a few months and then the lived in the red for the next 2 years consistently, despite earning OK money.


----------



## Bryn

I'm sure @Wallet is at least 10k in debt, being a student, and I know Nuff is up to his bollocks in debt.

Maybe I should be listening to you guys most of all. :think


----------



## nufc_jay

Yup


----------



## Bryn

Hello Nuff, how is Mrs Nuff?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I'm sure @Wallet is at least 10k in debt, being a student, and I know Nuff is up to his bollocks in debt.
> 
> Maybe I should be listening to you guys most of all. :think


There is no better feeling than being debt free!

What has brought on the need for credit?


----------



## Noonaldinho

I dunno why but the music just makes this!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> There is no better feeling than being debt free!
> 
> What has brought on the need for credit?


Bit of a personal question there, Brett. Why don't you mind your own fucking business?


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> Hello Nuff, how is Mrs Nuff?


Fine


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Bit of a personal question there, Brett. Why don't you mind your own fucking business?


:lol:

I didnt want the full story, but if it was a frivolous purchase like a new 3/4 length leather jacket or emergency purchase such as cooker broken.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> I didnt want the full story, but if it was a frivolous purchase like a new 3/4 length leather jacket or emergency purchase such as cooker broken.


3/4 length leather jacket? :lol:


----------



## Wallet




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> :aaron


You know how it is



nufc_jay said:


> Who is that ugly fucker?


Hey, fuck you.



Bryn said:


> I'm sure @Wallet is at least 10k in debt, being a student, and I know Nuff is up to his bollocks in debt.
> 
> Maybe I should be listening to you guys most of all. :think


Being a debt free 17 year old who's only worry is burning down halls >



Bryn said:


> Bit of a personal question there, Brett. Why don't you mind your own fucking business?


:lol:


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> There is no better feeling than being debt free!


I remember finally clearing my debts 6-7 years back. I didn't realize how much them hanging over me was affecting me until after they'd gone. Like a massive weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Noonaldinho

That firm that I'm waiting for redundancy, time owed, my week in lieu and holiday pay, are asking for their drill back as its down as an asset. Do I give it them or say no until I receive whats owed.


----------



## GazOC

Until they pay you keep it. These things can get nasty very quickly. The drill could end up being the only thing you get out of them if the worst comes to the worst.


----------



## Jay

Is it an expensive drill?


----------



## Noonaldinho

New the drill is worth £400 , the company have gone into liquidation so I 'should' receive all owed monies from the governments insurance pot. As part of tge paperwork from the appointed liquidators say all company items must be returned but im really unsure


----------



## Jay

Hmm, I'd do what Gaz said, but be mindful that it could piss them off. Like he said, this sounds like something that could easily turn nasty


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just spoke to Acas, they say I must return sll property or contact the liquidators directly.


----------



## Miguel2010

Alright CHB Choi.

Been addicted to that Twitter caper lately! 

Gonna try get back on here more often.

Hope you are all well an that.


----------



## Wallet

http://orpington.forumcircle.com/viewtopic.php?t=5
@Bryn


----------



## Miguel2010

Check it out man, was proper buzzing when seen this in my inbox on twitter after I had said.... "Wow man, a lot of people on here seem to really hate@*FloydMayweather** Whats he done to them? Probs beat someone they like? Pure #jealousy " *


----------



## nufc_jay

You're not his fam


----------



## Lilo

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21589982

Tell me you didn't think of the WBC when you read this headline


----------



## Miguel2010

nufc_jay said:


> You're not his fam


Didnt knw what he meant myself mate...Googled it, it means mate, pal, buddy etc.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fam


----------



## nufc_jay

Thanks


----------



## Wallet

Lilo said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21589982
> 
> Tell me you didn't think of the WBC when you read this headline


:lol:


----------



## Miguel2010




----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> http://orpington.forumcircle.com/viewtopic.php?t=5
> @Bryn


That is mental.


----------



## Wickio

Afternoon, chaps.


----------



## Bryn

How did you find that, @Wallet?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Afternoon @Wickio

Liquidator just called and said that if I dont return the companies drill they will 'recover' it. They also said I will get all my owed money paid after the liquidation process :think


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> Afternoon @Wickio
> 
> Liquidator just called and said that if I dont return the companies drill they will 'recover' it. They also said I will get all my owed money paid after the liquidation process :think


How's it going?

What's going on here? Is this your firm?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wickio said:


> How's it going?
> 
> What's going on here? Is this your firm?


Nah, Although been running my own company for the past year, I have kept my employed job going. I have done very little for them since last summer (about 3 days!) But as of last Thursday they went into liquidation.

Because I'm still a direct employee and were just waiting for them to get more work together I'm owed redundancy pay, holiday pay and a weeks money in lieu of notice.

I have their drill which I wanted to keep hold of but seems I gotta give it back! They did say I can make them an offer for it, but wont get it for a few weeks.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> http://orpington.forumcircle.com/viewtopic.php?t=5
> @Bryn


:lol: Wow.


----------



## nufc_jay

Tell me that's fake...


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Tell me that's fake...


I see you're a member. :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Hang on, why the fuck am I on there?


----------



## Miguel2010

WTF is it man?

I see horse is there!


----------



## nufc_jay

I really arse burgers makes that cunt top himself, dribbling head-spastic


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> How did you find that, @Wallet?


I created it. :conf


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I created it. :conf


:stonk


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> I created it. :conf


Quiet day at school :think


----------



## Bryn

The username 'Bryn' has already been taken. :think


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> The username 'Bryn' has already been taken. :think


:hey


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> :hey


Wallet = Buff Orpington


----------



## Bryn

:horse


----------



## Bryn

I'm now admin on BOF, glad to see I'm appreciated somewhere.


----------



## nufc_jay

I'm a Boss (if you're familiar with vBuolletin, you'll know that's better than Admin, fyi)


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: I'm registering as an under 13yr old, don't groom me


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: I'm registering as an under 13yr old, don't groom me


No deal.


----------



## nufc_jay

I'll live


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> I'll live


Nope.


----------



## nufc_jay

kk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I'm mod on the BOF


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Making dinner for my parents tonight, @Bryn. Best believe it'll be just as good as that sandwich yesterday.


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> Making dinner for my parents tonight, @Bryn. Best believe it'll be just as good as that sandwich yesterday.


Did you make that yourself yesterday? Fine work.


----------



## Noonaldinho

My old company are disputing a date my mate started working for them. He has signed contract for January 2011 theyre saying his start date was March, which would bring him under the time for redundancy


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bastards


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> My old company are disputing a date my mate started working for them. He has signed contract for January 2011 theyre saying his start date was March, which would bring him under the time for redundancy


Dirty rats.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Dirty rats.


I reckon they have transferred him from the Security company to the electrical side without him knowing. He swears blind hes only ever signed the one contract


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Did you make that yourself yesterday? Fine work.


Damn right I. On the menu today was tagliatelle with chopped smoked salmon and a tomato and mascarpone sauce. Lovely stuff. Chacal >


----------



## Wallet

@Mandanda for "You're the Referee" - Darren Barker vs Paul Samuels.


----------



## Bryn

:think


----------



## Mandanda

Wallet said:


> @Mandanda for "You're the Referee" - Darren Barker vs Paul Samuels.


Nice one mate, Totally forgot about this one :good.


----------



## JamieC

Miguel2010 said:


> Check it out man, was proper buzzing when seen this in my inbox on twitter after I had said.... "Wow man, a lot of people on here seem to really hate@*FloydMayweather** Whats he done to them? Probs beat someone they like? Pure #jealousy " *


Thats pretty sick :good


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Twelvey

Noonaldinho said:


>


Wow. Thats one big ass sub.


----------



## Bryn

Alright lads?

Got a day off tomorrow, so nice long weekend. :smoke


----------



## nufc_jay

snap


----------



## nufc_jay

Going to see a Buddy Holly Tribute Act in Hastings tomorrow night

Don't hate


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Going to see a Buddy Holly Tribute Act in Hastings tomorrow night
> 
> Don't hate


Nice.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Nice


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Bryn

Nuff.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

shut up


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn


----------



## nufc_jay

Chacal :lol: CHB ******


----------



## Wallet

Good monging @Bryn.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

nufc_jay said:


> Chacal :lol: CHB ******


Wat?


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet


----------



## Wallet

@steve


----------



## Bryn

@Meast


----------



## nufc_jay

@Buff Orpington.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

BOF


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Bryn

Why can I not get on the BOF!?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Why can I not get on the BOF!?


It's fucking down, man. Are you old speckled hen?


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> It's fucking down, man. Are you old speckled hen?


No, I'm Bryn.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> No, I'm Bryn.


You don't post enough.


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> You don't post enough.


This is a first.


----------



## nufc_jay

yes


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

nufc_jay said:


> yes


no


----------



## nufc_jay

Shut up Chacal - CHB Turncoat. I don't fancy a bum.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

nufc_jay said:


> Shut up Chacal - CHB Turncoat. I don't fancy a bum.


This would make more sense if I hadn't edited my sig and that thing about 20 minutes ago, @Rorschach


----------



## nufc_jay

Chacal said:


> This would make more sense if I hadn't edited my sig and that thing about 20 minutes ago, @Rorschach


Rorschach will fuck your shit up


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

nufc_jay said:


> Rorschach will fuck your shit up


Shameful power abuse tbg. This is more or less a confession though.


----------



## nufc_jay

Chacal said:


> Shameful power abuse tbg. This is more or less a confession though.


Careful, you're a marked man, remember?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

nufc_jay said:


> Careful, you're a marked man, remember?


Marked by some spam detection software. I'm shaking in my boots.


----------



## nufc_jay

@Jay Google this little scottish cunt


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

nufc_jay said:


> @Jay Google this little scottish cunt


Do you mean gulag? :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah, I'm tired


----------



## nufc_jay

Google him anyway


----------



## nufc_jay

I did, came up with this little runt

http://www.facebook.com/arran.mclachlan.1#!/arran.mclachlan.1


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

:lol:


Gulag me if you want. I'm not really that bothered, this place has slowed down a bit again. Pretty sure yesterday was the least amount of posts we've had for a few months.


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> :lol:
> 
> Gulag me if you want. I'm not really that bothered, this place has slowed down a bit again. Pretty sure yesterday was the least amount of posts we've had for a few months.


All the decent posters have gone over to the BOF.


----------



## nufc_jay

What the fuck is BOF?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Buff Orpington Fansite.


----------



## nufc_jay

Sounds ...wierd

I assume it's that spastic Trout Mask doing it?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

nufc_jay said:


> Sounds ...wierd
> 
> I assume it's that spastic Trout Mask doing it?


It was shared in this thread yesterday and you commented on how weird it looked. You're either playing dumb or you're very forgetful.


----------



## nufc_jay

I don't spend my life remembering what I see on here

I've just Googled Buff Orpington, you cunts are worshipping a chicken?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

nufc_jay said:


> I don't spend my life remembering what I see on here
> 
> I've just Googled Buff Orpington, you cunts are worshipping a chicken?


Correct.


----------



## Bryn

Nuff is a twat.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Nuff is a twat.


:yep


----------



## nufc_jay

Gulag for the lot of you


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/

:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/
> 
> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

I was going to ask him to do Dennis Rodman and Kim Jong Un chillin' out together, but then...


----------



## Markyboy86

:lol::lol:

My favourite is Big Break.


----------



## Bryn

Having a new heating system done today, apparently they'll take until 8pm to finish. Lazy bastards.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Having a new heating system done today, apparently they'll take until 8pm to finish. Lazy bastards.


:yep

nice peaceful day for you. .....


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :yep
> 
> nice peaceful day for you. .....


I'm up my mother in law's, listening to whining about various family members. It's better than sitting in the cold surrounded by workmen.

Will they rummage through my stuff now that I'm not there?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> I'm up my mother in law's, listening to whining about various family members. It's better than sitting in the cold surrounded by workmen.
> 
> Will they rummage through my stuff now that I'm not there?


Yes.


----------



## Bryn

@Noonaldinho, they're not going to look through my stuff, are they?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Theres a good chance one is wearing your missus knickers and bra as we speak


----------



## nufc_jay

His missus goes commando


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> @Noonaldinho, they're not going to look through my stuff, are they?


I heard a rumour they are.


----------



## Bryn

Guys, I'm worried now, I have some VERY questionable things in my gaff. 

If they find anything dodgy would they report it, I'd imagine not, depending on how dodgy it was?


----------



## nufc_jay

Just throw the leeks, sheep and lack of ability to play rugby in a skip




(no stereotype)


----------



## Bryn

When are you going to see Buddy Holly? Hopefully there's a natural disaster that wipes you and the rest of Hastings off the face of the earth.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> When are you going to see Buddy Holly? Hopefully there's a natural disaster that wipes you and the rest of Hastings off the face of the earth.


In about 10 hours, I'll keep you posted.

fyi- It's not the real Buddy Holly. Just a tribute act.


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/
> 
> :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Roe

Happy St David's day, Mr Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Happy St David's day, Mr Bryn.


Ta butt.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Guys, I'm worried now, I have some VERY questionable things in my gaff.
> 
> If they find anything dodgy would they report it, I'd imagine not, depending on how dodgy it was?


how dodgy we talkin?


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> how dodgy we talkin?


----------



## nufc_jay

That's one hot piece of man candy


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> @Noonaldinho, they're not going to look through my stuff, are they?


Yeah mate, if they are lads they will. Ive worked in many a fit birds gaff, and when they pop out we used to go looking for dildos and the likes haha. Once my mate,(who I used to work with) stripped off, and got in her Jacuzzi/bath with bubbles on the go with one of her thongs on his head!!

He is a serious perv man, taught me all I knw! 

Fuck it Bryn, just stash anything that's small and valuable and easily put in the pocket, cos they might go walkabouts if they are dodgy cunts.

They cant ring the law or out like that, dont worry man, whatever it is, chill.


----------



## Bryn

Fucking hell, Migs.


----------



## Miguel2010

I'm just being honest bro.


----------



## Bryn

Reality hits you hard, bro.


----------



## Miguel2010

Sure does kidda!


----------



## Miguel2010

Probs best trying to get someone to house sit if I'm honest, even to just sit in your front room.

Make em feel at home, offer them a cuppa, and a sandwich, or some biscuits and you will be sweet!

If they work for a firm full time, and are on the books, nout will go missing, but if they are subbies, its risky.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Roe


----------



## Roe

Miguel2010 said:


> Yeah mate, if they are lads they will. Ive worked in many a fit birds gaff, and when they pop out we used to go looking for dildos and the likes haha. Once my mate,(who I used to work with) stripped off, and got in her Jacuzzi/bath with bubbles on the go with one of her thongs on his head!!
> 
> He is a serious perv man, taught me all I knw!
> 
> Fuck it Bryn, just stash anything that's small and valuable and easily put in the pocket, cos they might go walkabouts if they are dodgy cunts.
> 
> They cant ring the law or out like that, dont worry man, whatever it is, chill.


:rofl


----------



## Roe

Chacal said:


> @Roe


Something you want, Chacs?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Roe said:


> Something you want, Chacs?


Was being a teenager in Bristol as awesome as Skins made it look?


----------



## Roe

Chacal said:


> Was being a teenager in Bristol as awesome as Skins made it look?


:lol: Never really watched it so hard to say. I had fun as a teenager though.

Funny though, I actually nearly went for an audition for the show before it started. And one of the scenes was filmed round the corner from where I live.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Roe said:


> :lol: Never really watched it so hard to say. I had fun as a teenager though.
> 
> Funny though, I actually nearly went for an audition for the show before it started. And one of the scenes was filmed round the corner from where I live.


Did you get into loads of clubs, get served drinks and get stoned all the time despite being 16/17?

And sweet, you should have auditioned for it. And yeah it's all shot in Bristol I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Buddy Holly died in a plane crash....... How you getting to Hastings Nuff?
@Bryn???? been pulled in for questioning yet?


----------



## dkos

This is brilliant, Larry David has morphed into the Boca Juniors manager:


----------



## Lilo

dkos said:


> This is brilliant, Larry David has morphed into the Boca Juniors manager:


 @Sogoplayboy will like this


----------



## Noonaldinho

[video=facebook;551599991538201]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=551599991538201[/video]

:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

[video=facebook;620844427941621]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=620844427941621&set=vb.611371582222239&type=2&theater[/video]


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> [video=facebook;551599991538201]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=551599991538201[/video]
> 
> :rofl


Typical pussy midlander


----------



## Noonaldinho

Its the guy filming its laugh that gets me :rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Brutal KO's hahaha


----------



## Noonaldinho

Where the fuck is @Bryn


----------



## Indigo Pab

That KO of Sxane has me dying here.:rofl Oh my god.:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Where the fuck is @Bryn


Sup?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Sup?


Thought you were on strike


----------



## Indigo Pab

*pause dat*

_Haaaaaahn_


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Thought you were on strike


I must've made around 10 posts today.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> I must've made around 10 posts today.


What are you building?


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> What are you building?


Funny you should mention that: a cot and a wardrobe.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Generally speaking its been very slow round here for last week or so


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Generally speaking its been very slow round here for last week or so


Activity breeds activity.

@Jay


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> Activity breeds activity.
> 
> @Jay


Stop quoting me


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Stop quoting me


Wasn't it @Rorschach who said that? :think


----------



## nufc_jay

No, he's a bender (No Gulag)


----------



## Bryn

The BOF is still down, @Chacal. :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> The BOF is still down, @Chacal. :-(


Tragic. Can't imagine how that happened.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Really upset about it @Bryn


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, @Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Hello


----------



## Rorschach

Bryn said:


> Activity breeds activity.
> 
> @Jay


:nono

Saturday was the 3rd busiest day this month!


----------



## Roe

Rorschach said:


> Saturday was the 3rd busiest day this month!


:lol:


----------



## Rorschach

Roe said:


> :lol:


Allow me to elaborate, Saturday was the 3rd busiest day for the last 30 calender days


----------



## Roe

Rorschach said:


> Allow me to elaborate, Saturday was the 3rd busiest day for the last 30 calender days


That'll be the Magic Matthew Hatton effect then.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Rorschach said:


> :nono
> 
> Saturday was the 3rd busiest day this month!


Thats some feat 5 days in


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats some feat 5 days in





Rorschach said:


> Allow me to elaborate, Saturday was the 3rd busiest day for the last 30 calender days


.


----------



## Noonaldinho

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2868220080584&set=vb.1712293943&type=2&theater

Awesome


----------



## Rooq

sometimes ITV HD really pisses me off. i can hear the cheers from Old Trafford a few seconds before the i see the goal on "live" tv


----------



## Noonaldinho

Rooq said:


> sometimes ITV HD really pisses me off. i can hear the cheers from Old Trafford a few seconds before the i see the goal on "live" tv


Its cause you're up north, the delay is to suit those Londoners :-(


----------



## Rooq

and now all i hear is deathly silence


----------



## Noonaldinho

What was the name of the company people reccomended to use for building a website for my business? Also I was going to try and buy various domain names www.electricianin...... and try and link them all back to one site, is this possible?


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## 084

:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Lads.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noon always posts the best pics.


----------



## 084

i'm tempted to put it on facebook but wont for fear of backlash


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> i'm tempted to put it on facebook but wont for fear of backlash


Thats wherd I got it :lol:


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats wherd I got it :lol:


:lol::lol: it's tempting


----------



## Bryn

@Pabby


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> @Pabby


BOF is back up, Nuff had nothing to do with it closing down according to Buff. I can't sign up for it though, need an invite code or something.


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> BOF is back up, Nuff had nothing to do with it closing down according to Buff. I can't sign up for it though, need an invite code or something.


My log in doesn't work anymore. :sad2


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> My log in doesn't work anymore. :sad2


Yeah, everything has been cleared, we need to re-register but it wants an invite code


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> Yeah, everything has been cleared, we need to re-register but it wants an invite code


Just tried, I'll PM you the invite code.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Am I allowed to ask what 'BOF' is?


----------



## nufc_jay

I never said it had anything to do with me :conf

Or Lunny
Or Pabby
Or John Doe


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Am I allowed to ask what 'BOF' is?


As long as you don't mind feeling the wrath of @nufc_jay.


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> I never said it had anything to do with me :conf
> 
> Or Lunny
> Or Pabby
> Or John Doe


What about @Rorschach?


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> What about @Rorschach?


Who?


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Who?


Your secret alter ego, Rorschach. You remember.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> Your secret alter ego, Rorschach. You remember.


Never heard of her :conf


----------



## Indigo Pab

Listen right now, I am drunk.

Wat the shit am I being tagged for when I accidentally opened chb when tryna argue with some heaux about something? Aaron man up doe.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I own the BOF now apparently. This is an interesting turning point in my life.


----------



## nufc_jay

Pabby said:


> Listen right now, I am drunk.
> 
> Wat the shit am I being tagged for when I accidentally opened chb when tryna argue with some heaux about something? Aaron man up doe.


Shut up


----------



## nufc_jay

Chacal said:


> I own the BOF now apparently. This is an interesting turning point in my life.


no


----------



## Roe

@Holly in Hastings


----------



## Bryn

@Ballsach


----------



## nufc_jay

@nufc_jay.


----------



## nufc_jay

@nufc_gay


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Noonaldinho

Noonaldinho said:


> What was the name of the company people reccomended to use for building a website for my business? Also I was going to try and buy various domain names www.electricianin...... and try and link them all back to one site, is this possible?


Anybody????:think


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Anybody????:think


http://www.1and1.co.uk


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> http://www.1and1.co.uk


And would it be possible to direct a few different domain names to 1 site?


----------



## nufc_jay

1and1 are terrible, btw


----------



## Noonaldinho

I'd prefer to have web address as www.bnelectricalservices.co.uk but think I'd get alot more traffic if I had electricianinnewbury linked to it etc


----------



## Noonaldinho

Her fanny must be ruined


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

:lol:


----------



## Miguel2010

Check this out boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...14909530988.2102067.1187559712&type=1&theater


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> And would it be possible to direct a few different domain names to 1 site?


I have used 1&1 a few times and yes, I have had a number of different domain names diverting to one main site. You can even get those addresses for a lower fee, ie. you pay one fee for your 'principal' site, then less for any other URLs that you want to divert to it.

I can't claim to be a computer whizz, or to have sampled much of the competition, but I always found 1&1 pretty easy to use and it did what I wanted it to do.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Check this out boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...14909530988.2102067.1187559712&type=1&theater


SFW?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> SFW?


Yeah.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Are you a deluded Jones fan boy? If so, fuck you. (@wickio)


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> Yeah.


If it's not, I will banish you from the BOF.


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: "CHB Head Moderator" :lol:


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: "CHB Head Moderator" :lol:


You called?


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> SFW?


Cockfaced cunt.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Cockfaced cunt.


:lol: What?


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> :lol: What?


So Fucking What, you say Bryn....What's your problem pal?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Miguel <


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Fuck you, Bryn. You fucking fuck. Wantin' a fight?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Jones is a steroid cheat with a glass jaw.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Snubs are out if people front on Bryn.


----------



## Miguel2010

And so are a lot of boxers, mate your point is?


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> I have used 1&1 a few times and yes, I have had a number of different domain names diverting to one main site. You can even get those addresses for a lower fee, ie. you pay one fee for your 'principal' site, then less for any other URLs that you want to divert to it.
> 
> I can't claim to be a computer whizz, or to have sampled much of the competition, but I always found 1&1 pretty easy to use and it did what I wanted it to do.


Do they have included website building tools? as you may have hearx my computing skills aren't what they once were....


----------



## Noonaldinho

Miguel2010 said:


> So Fucking What, you say Bryn....What's your problem pal?


:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Miguel2010 said:


> And so are a lot of boxers, mate your point is?


That I don't respect proven steroid cheats.


----------



## Miguel2010

Chacal said:


> That I don't respect proven steroid cheats.


I take your point pal, and respect that.

We have all done things we regret .


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Miguel2010 said:


> I take your point pal, and respect that.
> 
> We have all done things we regret .


But we don't all put an opponents life in danger by filling ourselves with illegal drugs. Terribly disrespectful to the sport imo.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Chacal said:


> That I don't respect proven steroid cheats.


Has he ever been proven:think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> Has he ever been proven:think


He tested positive for anabolic steroids and blamed it on "ripped fuel". I believe that excuse as much as I believe that Vargas didn't know he was being given steroids.


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> So Fucking What, you say Bryn....What's your problem pal?


So is it safe for work, or not?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Google says his opponent also tesyed positive for that fight !


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Check this out boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...14909530988.2102067.1187559712&type=1&theater


Ah, cool. That's awesome.

So RJJ follows you and Mayweather DM's you? Nice work, Mig.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> So is it safe for work, or not?


So Fucking What

Cockend


----------



## Bryn

Now that's just mean.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Don't matter if it's safe for work, 'cause Bryn ain't safe.

_In work._

:err


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> Google says his opponent also tesyed positive for that fight !


Yeah, his opponent had 10x the amount of testosterone of an average human.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Then again, his opponent was Richard Hall, a fucking baker.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> So is it safe for work, or not?


Sorry Bryn...To me SFW means So Fucking What!.

I apologize!

Soz mate.


----------



## Miguel2010

Bryn said:


> Ah, cool. That's awesome.
> 
> So RJJ follows you and Mayweather DM's you? Nice work, Mig.


Aye!...Pretty cool I thought, for a boxing fan!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Miguel2010 said:


> Sorry Bryn...To me SFW means So Fucking What!.
> 
> I apologize!
> 
> Soz mate.


:lol: No worries, dude.


----------



## Miguel2010

Chacal said:


> :rofl


Show yourself


----------



## Indigo Pab

Snubs are brandished for fronting on Chacal, too.


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Snubs are brandished for fronting on Chacal, too.


You still pissed, Pabboo?


----------



## Miguel2010

Does this look like the face of concern?


----------



## nufc_jay

Shut up Pabby


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> You still pissed, Pabboo?


No sir, they call me sober man the way I am sober right now.

I am chronically back on weed though, which might explain why my posts have slowly become more and more weird lately.



Miguel2010 said:


> Does this look like the face of concern?


Don't make me start buckin' caps.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Miguel2010 said:


> Show yourself


:aaron


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> If it's not, I will banish you from the BOF.


Say sorry for doubting me.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Very funny guys, fucking with my rep points.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I have set up a website for my business, its not yet listed on google, but apparently has had over 100 hits today, how?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I have set up a website for my business, its not yet listed on google, but apparently has had over 100 hits today, how?


You pressed refresh a bunch of times?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> You pressed refresh a bunch of times?


Don't think so as I checked this morning, was on 20 odd then went for lunch with Mom came back and above 100 :think

I have uploaded sitemap to Google and verified site with Google, any idea how long till It'll be listed?


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://bnelectricalservices.ipage.com/stats/index.html


----------



## Noonaldinho

Ahhhhhhh my lack of understanding the difference between a hit and a visit is the problem here !


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> Do they have included website building tools? as you may have hearx my computing skills aren't what they once were....


I'm not sure that my computing skills have ever been what they once ought to have been but yes, the website builder was included and I found it pretty intuitive. I was able to cut in images I needed, lots of different ways to manipulate the interface, I managed to get a website up and running online same day, with other URLs diverting to it. I stress that I have never tried any of the alternatives, but it did everything I needed to so I am happy with 1&1. It was easy to update the website going forwards, too. But this is just my opinion - I think Gears Of War is great and Bryn said that it's rubbish, so even sensible, intelligent people can have very differing opinions on stuff that seems straightforward!

EDIT: And sorry for being so slow to respond. Babies are rubbish.


----------



## EnglishWay

C.Woodhouse going round to a keyboard warriors house, haha the guy is shitting it.


----------



## dkos

EnglishWay said:


> C.Woodhouse going round to a keyboard warriors house, haha the guy is shitting it.


Was just about to post this :lol:

Great stuff.


----------



## GazOC

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

EnglishWay said:


> C.Woodhouse going round to a keyboard warriors house, haha the guy is shitting it.


What's all this?


----------



## EnglishWay

Bryn said:


> What's all this?


somebody on twitter telling woodhouse to retire because he's a shit fighter, woodhouse as found out where he lives and on his way there!


----------



## Bryn

EnglishWay said:


> somebody on twitter telling woodhouse to retire because he's a shit fighter, woodhouse as found out where he lives and on his way there!


:lol: What's his twitter? I need to see this.


----------



## Bryn

Just found it, Curtis is a hero. :lol:


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> :lol: What's his twitter? I need to see this.


https://twitter.com/woodhousecurtis

Looks like this has been going on a while :lol:


----------



## Bryn

*curtis woodhouse* ‏@*woodhousecurtis*  can anybody give me his house number please? dm me if you dont want it out on twitter, ill be 10 mins #*boxing* #*football*

:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Hope it's Relentless


----------



## nufc_jay

I reckon this is the lad...

http://www.facebook.com/jamie.obrien.9404

Also friends with Joe McKKKenzie if that name rings a bell


----------



## Roe

> right Jimbob im here !!!!! someone tell me what number he lives at, or do I have to knock on every door #itsshowtime


Haha


----------



## Bryn

:lol: Dude is probably shaking in his boots.


----------



## nufc_jay

He knows Woodhouse wouldn't do anything, why risk a prison sentance/losing your licence?!


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> He knows Woodhouse wouldn't do anything, why risk a prison sentance/losing your licence?!


He's a man on the edge.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Samuel L Jackson


----------



## nufc_jay

fake

that's a dog


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> I'm not sure that my computing skills have ever been what they once ought to have been but yes, the website builder was included and I found it pretty intuitive. I was able to cut in images I needed, lots of different ways to manipulate the interface, I managed to get a website up and running online same day, with other URLs diverting to it. I stress that I have never tried any of the alternatives, but it did everything I needed to so I am happy with 1&1. It was easy to update the website going forwards, too. But this is just my opinion - I think Gears Of War is great and Bryn said that it's rubbish, so even sensible, intelligent people can have very differing opinions on stuff that seems straightforward!
> 
> EDIT: And sorry for being so slow to respond. Babies are rubbish.


:good

Thanks , I have set site up now, originally with a company called Heart, good reviews and great price, although didnt offer site building tools :twisted

So I have now set a site up with Ipage, nice and easy, just waiting for my domain names to be transferred between Heart to Ipage then I will buy a new battery for my phone to cope with the incoming calls.


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> He knows Woodhouse wouldn't do anything, why risk a prison sentance/losing your licence?!


If I gobbed off at him on Twitter and then he turned up at my door, I'd be a bit worried.

Obviously you wouldn't


----------



## nufc_jay

Correct


----------



## EnglishWay

i'd shoot him in the leg if he turned up at my door :hat


----------



## Noonaldinho

Right then..... who knows anything about search optimisation......


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Right then..... who knows anything about search optimisation......


 @Jay


----------



## nufc_jay

@Nuff


----------



## Noonaldinho

Fire away then folks


----------



## nufc_jay

Nah


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> @Nuff


Cool story bro


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I have 3000+ posts now. Getting into the big leagues.


----------



## Bryn

Shit off, Chacal.


----------



## Roe

Chacal said:


> I have 3000+ posts now. Getting into the big leagues.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Alright lads?


----------



## Wallet

Good monging @Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Hiya. 

Fighting on the 20th?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Roe said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Shit off, Chacal.


Are we not friends anymore?


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> Are we not friends anymore?


:hi:

'Course we are, lovely boy.


----------



## nufc_jay

Roe said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> :hi:
> 
> 'Course we are, lovely boy.


:audley


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Fighting on the 20th?


Yes.

Slightly regretting the 5 day piss up over the weekend now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> Yes.
> 
> Slightly regretting the 5 day piss up over the weekend now.


Five day weekends >


----------



## Wallet

Chacal said:


> Five day weekends >


Yeah, I'm a student.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> Yeah, I'm a student.


Every day is a weekend for me really. Traditional concepts of time and dates are for yuppies.


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet taking the patented GPater road to success. Nice work and good luck.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anyone over 25 will enjoy this :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> Anyone over 25 will enjoy this :good


I'm 17, but buckaroo is a great reference.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

Chacal said:


> I'm 17, but buckaroo is a great reference.


The "Little Zamo high on smack" line got me :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> The "Little Zamo high on smack" line got me :lol:


Means nothing to me.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Chacal said:


> Means nothing to me.


Zamo in Grange Hill became a user, and then turned to the media of music....


----------



## Bryn

Blorndey! :bowdown


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Blorndey! :bowdown


*poke*


----------



## Bryn




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


>


Nice tattoo.


----------



## Bryn

That's what she said.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> That's what she said.


Sorry mrs chambers


----------



## Bryn

Alright lads?


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Brett. :hi:

What's on the cards today? Installing any hot tubs? :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Brett. :hi:
> 
> What's on the cards today? Installing any hot tubs? :think


:lol:

I thought that was the troll !!!!

Today is a big cooker hood, and couple of outside lights/ sockets. Hopefully home in time for the big race of the gee gee's


----------



## Noonaldinho

How about your day? much on?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> I thought that was the troll !!!!
> 
> Today is a big cooker hood, and couple of outside lights/ sockets. Hopefully home in time for the big race of the gee gee's


Sounds like a productive day.



Noonaldinho said:


> How about your day? much on?


Working from home, so I've planned all calls/meetings for earlier in the week so I have a free day, pretty much. Hair cut at 6:30, pub at 7:30.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Anybody got experience with fake ID's and how to make them in a way that doesn't involve photocopying, a stanley knife and sellotape?


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> Anybody got experience with fake ID's and how to make them in a way that doesn't involve photocopying, a stanley knife and sellotape?


http://fakeiduk.com/


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> http://fakeiduk.com/


Is it legit?


----------



## Jay

Chacal said:


> Is it legit?


Yes @Chacal, an ID purchased from *fake*iduk.com is perfectly legitimate and legal.


----------



## Roe

No way was that girl born in 1959, she looks about 12. I'm calling a fake.


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> Yes @Chacal, an ID purchased from *fake*iduk.com is perfectly legitimate and legal.


I think the angle they take is that it's a novelty item, and it doesn't profess to be a fake driving license although it looks awesome.

I used one from 15/16 - 17 and it worked 75% of the time.

I'd imagine it's illegal to try and use one, though. I kept it in the clear bit of my wallet so it covered up 'National Identification' bit.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Sounds like a productive day.
> 
> Working from home, so I've planned all calls/meetings for earlier in the week so I have a free day, pretty much. Hair cut at 6:30, pub at 7:30.


Pics or STFU


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Pics or STFU


What do you want a pic of?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Your hair _and_ the pub, preferably.

I think.


----------



## Bryn

Well this is the pub I will be going to;










...and my hair, once cut, will look something like this:










I probably won't take actual pictures myself though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

mmmmm


----------



## Indigo Pab

Good stuff.

Bryn >>>


----------



## Bajingo

Swag.


----------



## Roe

That's not The Lion? :think


----------



## Bryn

Bajingo said:


> Swag.


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

every drink


----------



## Bryn

No chance.


----------



## nufc_jay

Dear lord that's ugly


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Dear lord that's ugly


The pub, the haircut or my face?


----------



## Bryn

Just went and bought a Magnum Double Caramel. Cost £1.70. It's alright.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> The pub, the haircut or my face?


Everything. Just..... everything.


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Everything. Just..... everything.


Well that was a bit mean. How dare you.


----------



## nufc_jay

It's not your fault you're Welsh :conf


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

That shit ain't bryn. No sir.


----------



## nufc_jay

Some ugly cunt


----------



## Noonaldinho

Chinese and Pub tonight!!!! Yeehhhaaaaaa


----------



## Bryn

Take a picture of your beer for me? You having Cobra? Kingfisher? Tiger?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Take a picture of your beer for me? You having Cobra? Kingfisher? Tiger?


In the restraunt it will be either Tiger or possibly a nice glass of red, depending on what others have.

When back in the Crickets it'll be Doombar :yep


----------



## Bryn

WTF is Doombar?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> WTF is Doombar?


:yikes

Beer of kings, I think co op sell bottles of it, lovely beer.


----------



## Noonaldinho

do you drink ales @Bryn?


----------



## Wallet

Drinking is bad for you. :nono


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Drinking is bad for you. :nono


Its important to stay hydrated


----------



## Roe

Comic relief is the biggest load of wank ever.


----------



## Rooq

mans tooled up with crossbows on my street. thats gangster.


----------



## Roe

Men tooled up on Strongbow in my street. That's Bristol.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Brizzle


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> do you drink ales @Bryn?


Maybe, in about 40 years.

I like NBA, and Brains, obviously.

I had to do the traditional birthday shots last night, completely fucked. Combination of 7, fucking Bell's.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Maybe, in about 40 years.
> 
> I like NBA, and Brains, obviously.
> 
> I had to do the traditional birthday shots last night, completely fucked. Combination of 7, fucking Bell's.


Happy birthday?


----------



## Roe

Happy Birthday @BigDaddyBryn


----------



## Bryn

My Birthday was in February, but this is the first opportunity I've had to go out. Cheers lads.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> My Birthday was in February, but this is the first opportunity I've had to go out. Cheers lads.


How's the hair? I'm thinking of going for a fresco. :****


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> My Birthday was in February, but this is the first opportunity I've had to go out. Cheers lads.


I thought you went to the old dog and duck each Friday?


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> How's the hair? I'm thinking of going for a fresco. :****


Short back and sides. First time I've had short hair in about 10 years.



Noonaldinho said:


> I thought you went to the old dog and duck each Friday?


Nope. I go out probably 4/5 times a year. :conf


----------



## Roe

Why weren't you at the Lion last night?


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Why weren't you at the Lion last night?


Made other plans. Soz.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Nope. I go out probably 4/5 times a year. :conf


FOYBB.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I've got a job interview for B&M on Tuesday. I reckon if they do a staff discount they'd start giving me money to take stuff.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> FOYBB.


:sad2 We can't all be out posing as Gary Sykes every weekend


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> I've got a job interview for B&M on Tuesday. I reckon if they do a staff discount they'd start giving me money to take stuff.


Good luck. I like B&M, they do Relentless for like 50p.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Good luck. I like B&M, they do Relentless for like 50p.


B&M >>>

Especially if they hire me.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Chacal said:


> I've got a job interview for B&M on Tuesday. I reckon if they do a staff discount they'd start giving me money to take stuff.


Did you get that one from Live at the Apollo?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> Did you get that one from Live at the Apollo?


No? I genuinely do have a job interview at B&M and I thought of that joke earlier today. Who told it?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just sounds like a Tim Vine joke :lol:

Goodd luck with your interview


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> Just sounds like a Tim Vine joke :lol:
> 
> Goodd luck with your interview


Am I allowed to take that as a compliment?

and cheers


----------



## Bryn

Just had a lush rib-eye, as rare as possible. It was incredible.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Just had a lush rib-eye, as rare as possible. It was incredible.


Do you have a Miller and Carter local to you? Their steaks are amazing. The Porterhouse is out of this world, medium rare for me.


----------



## GazOC

Blue for me. Fillet or sirloin.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Do you have a Miller and Carter local to you? Their steaks are amazing. The Porterhouse is out of this world, medium rare for me.


Don't think so mate. If I see one I'll have a look. Is a Porterhouse a sirloin and a NY strip?



GazOC said:


> Blue for me. Fillet or sirloin.


The rarer the steak the better it tastes, simple as that really. Every person I've convinced to try at least a medium rare has admitted it tastes much better. It's only the squeamish that can't stomach the idea of all that blood.


----------



## GazOC

Yeah, most people who can stomach it seem to prefer the flavour.


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.millerandcarter.co.uk/millerandcartercardiff/?mobile=false


----------



## Bryn

Just Googled Porterhouse steak, so ignore me. Dunno what bi was on about, seems I've confused bit with a mixed grill. 

Speaking of mixed grills, it might be the most masculine meal ever. The most masculine food is hands down beef jerky.


----------



## Bryn

Rugby about to kick off. I am your enemy for the next 80 or so minutes, and maybe a lot longer depending what the outcome is. Take note, England.


----------



## Roe




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Just had a lush rib-eye, as rare as possible. It was incredible.


I cooked myself a blue steak for breakfast today. Spent roughly 90 seconds in the pan total. Lovely.

Yup. Steak for breakfast. My day > yours.


----------



## Havik

Just learned that Google translate is smarter than I thought. The dutch phrase means "men are men and men belong in the kitchen": http://translate.google.com/#nl/en/mannen zijn mannen en mannen horen in de keuken .


----------



## Roe

Havik said:


> Just learned that Google translate is smarter than I thought. The dutch phrase means "men are men and men belong in the kitchen": http://translate.google.com/#nl/en/mannen zijn mannen en mannen horen in de keuken .


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

:happy I think that qualifies as an absolute drubbing. 

So, does that mean Wales > England when it comes to the two most important sports in the world, Boxing and Rugby?


----------



## GazOC

Theres been a rugby game today?


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Theres been a rugby game today?


Chortle.


----------



## GazOC

My Facebook is full of it.....all written in English BTW!


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> :happy I think that qualifies as an absolute drubbing.
> 
> So, does that mean Wales > England when it comes to the two most important sports in the world, Boxing and Rugby?


----------



## Bryn




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

hello


----------



## Noonaldinho

England were awful, didnt get going at all. I think they already thought it aas in the bag and went in with completely the wrong mentality. 

What was with Wales scrum going in a foot higher and then being suprised when the scrum collapsed? 

Ref was wank too, all the penalties for not rolling away when they're pinned down with arms out.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> England were awful, didnt get going at all. I think they already thought it aas in the bag and went in with completely the wrong mentality.
> 
> What was with Wales scrum going in a foot higher and then being suprised when the scrum collapsed?
> 
> Ref was wank too, all the penalties for not rolling away when they're pinned down with arms out.


 @Holmes


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Don't think so mate. If I see one I'll have a look. Is a Porterhouse a sirloin and a NY strip?


There's one down the bay champ, by Evolution and that.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> There's one down the bay champ, by Evolution and that.


Sweet. Cheers. I'll have a look next time I'm down there.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:rofl

I can't decide if its photoshopped or not :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Jesus. :rofl


----------



## Jay

99% sure it's a photoshop.

the light reflection of the sun is different, and lennox's right arm doesn't look right if it's a real photo. I'd have thought the height/size differential would have been greater as well.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> 99% sure it's a photoshop.
> 
> the light reflection of the sun is different, and lennox's right arm doesn't look right if it's a real photo. I'd have thought the height/size differential would have been greater as well.


I dunno , see the nike shoe behind Frank, asif someone is knelt down holding the flag around them :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Gotta be real, Jay. I cannot find a fault. 

I noticed the shoe too, Brett, and thought the exact same thing. :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

It is real


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## EnglishWay

cant find no working links for ishe smith vs bundrage  , checked all the main video sites..


----------



## Bryn

Lads. 

How goes it?


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Lads.
> 
> How goes it?


Alrii


----------



## Bryn

Ah, Brett. You're a solid Choi, dependable, I can always count on you to be here.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Ah, Brett. You're a solid Choi, dependable, I can always count on you to be here.


We are Choi :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Received a tip from a customer today :hey


2 Mini Eggs Easter eggs


----------



## Bryn

Indeed. 

Had to go to Swindon today, what a pointless place. Some of my colleagues are working jobs in Florida and Jamaica, among other places, at the minute. Why do I get lumped with Swindon? 

Could get worse, in a few months I may be picking something new up in Scotland. :err


----------



## Wallet

Good monging @Bryn.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Had to go to Swindon today, what a pointless place. Some of my colleagues are working jobs in Florida and Jamaica, among other places, at the minute. Why do I get lumped with Swindon?
> 
> Could get worse, in a few months I may be picking something new up in Scotland. :err


Only time I've been to Swindon was to visit the Outlet Village


----------



## nufc_jay

Got quads like me


----------



## Bryn

Still fighting tomorrow, Wally?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Still fighting tomorrow, Wally?


Hopefully.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Hopefully.


Whats it depend on?


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Whats it depend on?


The shitbag turning up this time.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> The shitbag turning up this time.


Wallet waits for no man.

:lol: Shit bag!!!

Good luck : good


----------



## Wallet

:think


----------



## Noonaldinho

You fighting Frankie?

Thats gotta be some joke from when training with @Arniesgym


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> You fighting Frankie?
> 
> Thats gotta be some joke from when training with @Arniesgym


I think the picture is from today.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> :think












And yet he played for us in a charity match last summer :bart


----------



## Bryn

Sure there was a thread, or a comment, on Frankie being a United fan on ESB aaaaages ago.


----------



## Noonaldinho

That company I worked for who went bust , I got the paperwork today from liquidators, total debts £340k :yikes 

They were a firm with 4 Electricians and 4 office bods!


----------



## EnglishWay

Bryn said:


> Sure there was a thread, or a comment, on Frankie being a United fan on ESB aaaaages ago.


yeah i remember that, it was brought up in some argument, the guy kinda knew frankie.


----------



## EnglishWay

It's been a rough day today, my good mate who's 28 year's old passed away from cancer last night..


----------



## Noonaldinho

EnglishWay said:


> It's been a rough day today, my good mate who's 28 year's old passed away from cancer last night..


Sorry to hear that pal.


----------



## Bryn

EnglishWay said:


> It's been a rough day today, my good mate who's 28 year's old passed away from cancer last night..


Awful news, my condolences.


----------



## Wallet

I lost on points. @Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Ah shit, bad luck mate. How was the fight?


----------



## Roe

EnglishWay said:


> It's been a rough day today, my good mate who's 28 year's old passed away from cancer last night..


Fuck that's terrible. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> I lost on points. @Bryn


Unlucky W. Inspector. At least your glass chin held up unlike last time.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Ah shit, bad luck mate. How was the fight?


I boxed shit. Got caught in the first and lost my head a bit. Never really got my boxing going.

Didn't help that the shitbag came in overweight though.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I boxed shit. Got caught in the first and lost my head a bit. Never really got my boxing going.
> 
> Didn't help that the shitbag came in overweight though.


You need to start referring to yourself in the 3rd person, you'll never be a boxer otherwise.

Obviously, to use a cliché, you'll learn from this defeat and come back better and stronger. Going on a 5 day bender prior to the fight wouldn't have helped, also the fat cunt coming in overweight is an absolute pisser.

We'll get you some confidence builders against some no-hopers then I'll get you out again on a bill in the Summer. Plenty of fighters have had early set-backs, we will come back from this.


----------



## EnglishWay

Cheers guys for the msgs, it's a cruel world.


----------



## nufc_jay

Wallet said:


> I lost on points. @Bryn


Why aren't you very good at boxing?


----------



## nufc_jay

Wallet said:


> I lost on points. @Bryn


Why aren't you very good at boxing?


----------



## nufc_jay

Stupid shitty double posting website


----------



## Wallet

Why aren't you very good at posting?


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Noonaldinho

Wheres tonights RBR fuckers


----------



## nufc_jay

All my posts are hof worthy


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## nufc_jay

slick


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Bryn

Start a thread, Noon. I'm watching.


----------



## Noonaldinho

CCTV footage of a man robbing a cafe in Brum, John Murray?


----------



## 1st Contact

Afternoon Choi long time no see:hi:


----------



## Bryn

:hi: 1C.

How's things?


----------



## 1st Contact

All good mate, how are things your end?


----------



## Bryn

My end is fine, thanks for asking. :err

You still doorman for the roughest pubs in Hackney and world-renowned glamour photographer?


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> My end is fine, thanks for asking. :err
> 
> You still doorman for the roughest pubs in Hackney and world-renowned glamour photographer?


The bar I work at is in Shoreditch which is more known for hipsters who are not exactly known for being rough and as for being world renowned... I wish :lol:


----------



## Bryn




----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


>


The Hipsters would eat them alive!! :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Newport Bouncer's are some of the hardest around.


----------



## 1st Contact

That documentary on them didnt really fill me with much fear :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Not even the bit where the dude on the left was talking about finding a bloke in the bogs getting sucked off by his girlfriend while he was taking a shit?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Not even the bit where the dude on the left was talking about finding a bloke in the bogs getting sucked off by his girlfriend while he was taking a shit?


Swag.


----------



## 1st Contact

Disgust was my first thought, then disbelief when he said he had only ever been turned down once 
:whaaaat


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Swag.


:lol: No.



1st Contact said:


> Disgust was my first thought, then disbelief when he said he had only ever been turned down once
> :whaaaat


I got my left and right confused, it was the other dude that found the shitty BJ incident.

The one on the left (actual left, not stage left) has only been turned down by one bird. I can see why, he is a handsome chap.


----------



## 1st Contact

TBH I remembered one of them talking about the toilet incident, but for the life of me couldn't remember which one 
Either way my :whaaaat reaction still stand as I think that Will perfectly captures disbelief and disgust with that expression :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

link to this?


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> TBH I remembered one of them talking about the toilet incident, but for the life of me couldn't remember which one
> Either way my :whaaaat reaction still stand as I think that Will perfectly captures disbelief and disgust with that expression :lol:


:good



Chacal said:


> link to this?


You can find it here, just search: 'Newport Bouncers.'

*NSFW*
http://www.meatspin.com


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> :good
> 
> You can find it here, just search: 'Newport Bouncers.'
> 
> *NSFW*
> http://www.meatspin.com


You can't trick me. I know all about meatspin.


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> I know all about meatspin.


This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> This doesn't surprise me.


Pause.


----------



## 1st Contact

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

Brett.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening Bryn


----------



## Noonaldinho

Is Sosoboxing down?


----------



## Bryn

Aye.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Thanks. Hows sunny Wales?


----------



## Bryn

Freezing. About -2 at the moment.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Freezing. About -2 at the moment.


I was fitting outside lights today:bellew


----------



## Bryn

I've been browsing the internet all day. I win.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:bellew


----------



## 1st Contact

:merchant


----------



## Arniesgym

Noonaldinho said:


> You fighting Frankie?
> 
> Thats gotta be some joke from when training with @Arniesgym


Frankie supports Man U


----------



## Bryn

Arniesgym said:


> Frankie supports Man U


How unfortunate.

I thought he was a Birmingham City fan.


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> :merchant


Jesus. :rofl


----------



## Arniesgym

He's always been a Man U fan m8


----------



## Noonaldinho

Arniesgym said:


> He's always been a Man U fan m8


And Blues?


----------



## Arniesgym

?;-)


----------



## Noonaldinho

Arniesgym said:


> ?;-)


:lol:

Hows Joe Murray looking Arnie?


----------



## Arniesgym

Really good m8 cheers


----------



## Wallet

Arniesgym said:


> He's always been a Man U fan m8


:lol:

How do you like that @Noonaldinho?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> :lol:
> 
> How do you like that @Noonaldinho?


Peas in a pod !!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Arniesgym said:


> Really good m8 cheers


Good to hear, Joe was starting to look great,shame hes been inactive. Lets hope he can start getting out regularly now! He could be a star in Warrens camp in the next couple of years!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Tekkers


----------



## Noonaldinho

Choi


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Do you live here, brett?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Its just my local.


----------



## Noonaldinho

When do you start the job?


----------



## Wallet

B&M EVT @Chacal


----------



## Jay

Wallet said:


> B&M EVT @Chacal


This. So much this.


----------



## Bryn

Explain.

Please tell he that @Chacal got shit-canned by B&M. :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> When do you start the job?


Started on Sunday.



Bryn said:


> Explain.
> 
> Please tell he that @Chacal got shit-canned by B&M. :lol:


They advertised it as a 6.19 an hour job when they should have advertised it as "national minimum wage", I only realised this when they told me since I'm 17 I get £3.56 an hour.


----------



## Bryn

Chacal said:


> Started on Sunday.
> 
> They advertised it as a 6.19 an hour job when they should have advertised it as "national minimum wage", I only realised this when they told me since I'm 17 I get £3.56 an hour.


Unlucky.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

I wouldn't get our of bed for less than 4 quid an hour.


----------



## Post Box

Chacal said:


> Started on Sunday.
> 
> They advertised it as a 6.19 an hour job when they should have advertised it as "national minimum wage", I only realised this when they told me since I'm 17 I get £3.56 an hour.


:lol: Knob


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I wouldn't get our of bed for less than 4 quid an hour.


:lol:

My first job was £1:50 ph at 16!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> My first job was £1:50 ph at 16!


My first paper round paid a quid a day, that's for a round that took over 2 hours. That fucking arsehole newsagent still had the nerve to complain when I delivered papers slightly damaged or with page 3 missing.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I got that £1:50 ph job at a garage after I did work experience there. I thought it was brilliant, £60 per week when mates were only getting £5 per week pocket money?

How much pocket money per week do kids get nowadays @Chacal? :think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> I got that £1:50 ph job at a garage after I did work experience there. I thought it was brilliant, £60 per week when mates were only getting £5 per week pocket money?
> 
> How much pocket money per week do kids get nowadays @Chacal? :think


Can't say I've ever had pocket money, noon. Parents pay for my gym, food and put a house over my head. The school give me free lunches and I did get EMA when I went fulltime. Any clothes or luxuries are bought out of my own money etc.


----------



## Bryn

House over your head? Fancy cunt.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> House over your head? Fancy cunt.


Doesnt know hes born


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Doesnt know hes born


So sad. :-(


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> House over your head? Fancy cunt.


I live on the bottom floor of a flat, so yeah.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Chacal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Monty Python >


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anyone watching the England game?

Wtf is that over the tannoy system? Sounds like Stephen Hawking cranking up his bass and singing the death metal version of heartbreak hotel


----------



## Noonaldinho

The new You Tube app on PS3 is brilliant, HD and no more jerky browser


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> The new You Tube app on PS3 is brilliant, HD and no more jerky browser


Can you browse for videos on your phone and play them straight to your TV?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Can you browse for videos on your phone and play them straight to your TV?


Yeah!

I have only just noticed it on PS3. I gave up before cause they were always abit shitty


----------



## Bryn

It's great, I use it all the time. So much easier to navigate YT with your phone rather than using that shitty search facility direct from console.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> It's great, I use it all the time. So much easier to navigate YT with your phone rather than using that shitty search facility direct from console.


Yeah, just wish there were more fights on there!


----------



## Bryn

Last day in work today, then 6 days off!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody ever been to a scooter rally? 

I'm going to Exmouth weekend in July on a stag do.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dear Jim,

Please paint me Timothy Dalton having an intense arm wrestling match at Stonehenge with Oprah Winfrey as William Shatner force feeds her Spandeu Ballet cassette tapes. Also Tupac Shakur is fly tipping his knackered hot point washing machine from his rusted out blue Ford transit.

Thanks,

Chris

[ EDIT: Re Oprah being whiter than Shatner: true story.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Wallet

I went to see Danny Boyle's new film 'Trance' today.

Absolute shite.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> I went to see Danny Boyle's new film 'Trance' today.
> 
> Absolute shite.


Is that the Director Danny Dyer was bigging up in hos recent IFilm interview?


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Is that the Director Danny Dyer was bigging up in hos recent IFilm interview?


I don't think so.

Was the kind of shit film that Dyer would have fitted right into though.


----------



## Bryn

Good monging, Wallet.


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, @Bryn.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Good monging, Wallet.


And where the F*#k do you think you've been?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> And where the F*#k do you think you've been?


I've been here all day, Brett. You silly sausage.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I've been here all day, Brett. You silly sausage.


Well you could have fooled me, come strutting in at this hour


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Well you could have fooled me, come strutting in at this hour


Been watching the world's greatest video podcast, and drinking. Not got time for your reindeer games.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Goodnight.


----------



## Bryn

Night.


----------



## Noonaldinho

huh


----------



## Bryn

:huh


----------



## Roe

Night, Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

But, but, but I've already woken up.


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

When you next out, Wally?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> When you next out, Wally?


Nothing planned at the moment.

I might be done for this season.


----------



## Wallet

Superman and 'Thug Life' tattoos. Swag.


----------



## Bryn

I heard you walk around a couple pounds over the weight and feel you could drop down a division comfortably. Any by truth in this?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I heard you walk around a couple pounds over the weight and feel you could drop down a division comfortably. Any by truth in this?


I can make 60kg easily, yeah. The lad I was matched with couldn't.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I can make 60kg easily, yeah. The lad I was matched with couldn't.


You're an impressive man.


----------



## Roe

Wally vs Woodhouse one day then.


----------



## EnglishWay

Wallet said:


> Superman and 'Thug Life' tattoos. Swag.


Prison tat's. rule.


----------



## Lilo

Anyone got a quality link for the Sunderland game?


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Anyone got a quality link for the Sunderland game?


PM sent.


----------



## Lilo

Ta, forgot about that one.


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Lilo

Roe said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## EnglishWay

haha great that spoof


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Lilo

Fucks sake been trying to find last night's fights all day but still can;t find them!

Help?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Think Alvarado is on YouTube


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Fucks sake been trying to find last night's fights all day but still can;t find them!
> 
> Help?


That's two days in a row, now. :smoke


----------



## Lilo

Fucking ledge :good

Doesn't have the Bellew card up :-(


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Lilo said:


> Fucking ledge :good
> 
> Doesn't have the Bellew card up :-(


https://sites.google.com/site/swe37b0x1ng/streams/2013-fights-and-events


----------



## GazOC




----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


>


:lol: "you want some?"


----------



## Bryn

I got bronchitis.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I got bronchitis.


I gotta go shopping with the missus.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I gotta go shopping with the missus.


You win, good luck.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn........ ya dead????


----------



## Bryn

Getting there.


----------



## Roe

Ooh just won an Easter egg in pub raffle!


----------



## Noonaldinho

I have a LIndt egg, 1 box of Lindt truffles and a Lindt rabbit, but after not eating chocolate for lent, I'm past wanting it!


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

Nope. What is it?


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

Sounds great.


----------



## Roe

Today is Autism Awareness Day apparently.

@Wallet


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Today is Autism Awareness Day apparently.
> 
> @Wallet


:lol: He's on holiday this week. His brother has taken him to Vegas or something.


----------



## Bryn

Got a doctor appointment in a bit, I'm trying to get him to give me a sick note for the rest of this week. How likely is it that this will happen? Only had a sick note once before and that was 7 years or so ago. 

I am genuinely ill, so I don't need to fake anything symptom wise.


----------



## Bryn

Got 15 mins lads, help a brother out.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Got a doctor appointment in a bit, I'm trying to get him to give me a sick note for the rest of this week. How likely is it that this will happen? Only had a sick note once before and that was 7 years or so ago.
> 
> I am genuinely ill, so I don't need to fake anything symptom wise.


If ya genuinely ill, it'll be a piece of piss wont it?


----------



## Grant

Is there a thread on Walsh - Harrison?

Cant seem to find one.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> @Holmes




Nice on Bryn!

Hope missus is well with lil bryn inside her.


----------



## Holmes

Watched my first night of boxing since my meltdown after being left out of Kessler v Froch tickest (yeah fuck you Eddie you cunkslit faced cockroach still a level above Warren though, only Ian Huntley is lower than that odious cunt). Mathews v Crolla was excellent, right result imo as I couldn't split em. Bellew as I said all along, didn't justify the hype surrounding him and was deluded to think he bossed the fight, he was lucky not to get the second defeat on his record and even though I like the lad the 'at home' excuse was cringeworthy. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Take care now.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> Got 15 mins lads, help a brother out.


I'm late with this, but what'evs.

Couple of weeks ago I was supposed to have an exam but instead went on the piss, utilised the fact I was violently off my tites to go to the doctor and say my "asthma" was acting up. He probably knew I was telling him some fibs, but he gave me a sick note anyways. Granted exemption from the exam, HUZZAH!

Essentially, just lie. Try that.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I just tried downloading something and got a few malware warnings, now when I check properties on Firefox it shows- 

System

Brett (Brett-pc\Brett)

Administrators (Brett-pc\administrators)

Interactive


Is this correct? Just I now have some junk as my home page and I'm struggling to shift it


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> If ya genuinely ill, it'll be a piece of piss wont it?


You would've thought so.



Holmes said:


> Nice on Bryn!
> 
> Hope missus is well with lil bryn inside her.


She's great thanks. :good



Pabby said:


> I'm late with this, but what'evs.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I was supposed to have an exam but instead went on the piss, utilised the fact I was violently off my tites to go to the doctor and say my "asthma" was acting up. He probably knew I was telling him some fibs, but he gave me a sick note anyways. Granted exemption from the exam, HUZZAH!
> 
> Essentially, just lie. Try that.


Dr Dude gave me some antibiotics, apparently I do have bronchitis just as I thought, but the fucker is making me self cert for a week before giving me a sick note. This makes it more difficult for me because it looks like I'm just pulling a sickie to extend my bank holiday weekend.



Noonaldinho said:


> I just tried downloading something and got a few malware warnings, now when I check properties on Firefox it shows-
> 
> System
> 
> Brett (Brett-pc\Brett)
> 
> Administrators (Brett-pc\administrators)
> 
> Interactive
> 
> Is this correct? Just I now have some junk as my home page and I'm struggling to shift it


Have you installed a browser toolbar that has come bundled in with some software?


----------



## 1971791

Bryn said:


> Have you installed a browser toolbar that has come bundled in with some software?


I hate those, they don't come on Chrome obviously, but the fact that they have the nerve to offer you these shitty toolbars and extensions pisses me off.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Have you installed a browser toolbar that has come bundled in with some software?


I have removed all 4 files in the programmes installed today file.

How do I change home page on Firefox


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

1971791 said:


> I hate those, they don't come on Chrome obviously, but the fact that they have the nerve to offer you these shitty toolbars and extensions pisses me off.


They can be a pain in the arse if you're a bit click happy through the installation of something.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> They can be a pain in the arse if you're a bit click happy through the installation of something.


:deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

I only wanted the Rocky Soundtrack for gods sake


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> :lol:


And you've been spending way too much time in here lately now fuck off.


----------



## nufc_jay

Be quiet Brett before I take your woman


----------



## Noonaldinho

Shes not into Slap head ****'s I'm afraid


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Shes not into Slap head ****'s I'm afraid


Beggers can't be choosers :nono


----------



## Bryn

Fuck off mate, you're boring.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Did @Holmes ever make that porno?


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> Fuck off mate, you're boring.


Pipe down Taff


----------



## Noonaldinho

Fake but whats it for :think


----------



## Bryn

Whatever that is that he's drinking.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Whatever that is that he's drinking.


:lol:

Diet Pepsi, the only cola for when Coca Cola is not available!


----------



## Bryn

Nuff is a prick.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Nuff is a prick.


In other news......


----------



## Bryn

I'm off to bed. Night Nuff. :hi:


----------



## 1971791

Bryn said:


> They can be a pain in the arse if you're a bit click happy through the installation of something.


That's why you always go for custom settings when installing something. Sneaky bastards have the boxes for that crap pre-ticked.



Noonaldinho said:


> I only wanted the Rocky Soundtrack for gods sake


There should be one on YouTube, just use this website to download an MP3 version.


----------



## 1st Contact

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn........ ya dead????





Bryn said:


> Getting there.


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## 084

why can't i post in the copy cat thread in the lounge


----------



## 1st Contact

Spoke too soon........ :hi:


----------



## Bryn

First day back since being sick today, I went in like a fucking wrecking ball and got shit sorted. I'm a very impressive individual. I'm like @Pabby if he applied himself.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Waiting for a bed and new tester to be delivered. I need to be in pub by 7 so it best hurry the hoop up!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Waiting for a bed and new tester to be delivered. I need to be in pub by 7 so it best hurry the hoop up!


You've got ages, what's the rush?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> You've got ages, what's the rush?


I dont want to get old bed out untill new one definitely arrives, then setting it up etc


----------



## Bryn

Setting it up? It's a bed, Brett. You need to iron your sheets or something?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Setting it up? It's a bed, Brett. You need to iron your sheets or something?


Its an ottoman bed, I'm getting a bad feeling, as I have had no dispatch email yet, although not had an email saying about stock issues either?


----------



## nufc_jay

It's not coming


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> First day back since being sick today, I went in like a fucking wrecking ball and got shit sorted. I'm a very impressive individual. I'm like @Pabby if he applied himself.


So haps I'm comparable to such a legend.

My lack of application is what personifies me most though, but still.


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> So haps I'm comparable to such a legend.
> 
> My lack of application is what personifies me most though, but still.


'Sno daaaat.

@Pabby


----------



## Indigo Pab

Straight pimp game, them simps lame.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I might go for a different curry/balti later, what do you fellas go for? 

I usually have a Pathia, cant go as hot as a Madras.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I might go for a different curry/balti later, what do you fellas go for?
> 
> I usually have a Pathia, cant go as hot as a Madras.


Lamb or Chicken Tikka Bhuna if you're not too fussed on anything hot. I like Chicken Mekhani (Butter chicken) if I'm after something mild.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

1971791 said:


> I am Asian but I don't know any of the words flying around here.


You should try going to an Indian restaurant sometime, it's great.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> You should try going to an Indian restaurant sometime, it's great.


racist


----------



## Bryn

This dude is lucky.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Lamb or Chicken Tikka Bhuna if you're not too fussed on anything hot. I like Chicken Mekhani (Butter chicken) if I'm after something mild.


I do like a Bhuna, I like a bit of spice but nothing as harsh as a Madras.

Matress has arrived, Tester has arrived but no fucking bed. After having the day off to take delivery I'm pissed off.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> I am Asian but I don't know any of the words flying around here.


Come to the Indian lounge later if you like?

Couple of Cobra's maybe some Pakora .....


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> I hate Indian restaurants, it's the same as Bangladeshi food but you get poppadoms at the beginning.
> 
> EDIT:


Whats not to like?


----------



## EnglishWay

who's watching the boxing on eurosport at 8?


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

My mate went to New Delhi recently and he said the people have the shits out there 24/7...said a public toilet was an eye-opener.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> Read again. The
> 
> If I eat out, I'd rather eat something completely different to what I usually eat at home.


But you didn't recognise any of tbe dishes


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

1971791 said:


> That's because they have weird names that we just don't use at home.
> 
> I mean, rogan josh, that's a person's name! And over here they can't pronounce anything right, making it even more difficult to understand.


What are some of the names that you use?


----------



## scribbs

op


----------



## Bryn

scribbs said:


> op


:lol: That was one of my favourites.


----------



## scribbs

Bryn said:


> :lol: That was one of my favourites.


Yeah Good show that was & loved this sketch :lol:, it's bang on with some peep's I've seen in restaurants


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody had any joy on the national?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Anybody had any joy on the national?


No, I left it too late and then they wouldn't accept my bets. For the best really.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I had Oscar Time so won a wee bit


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I had Oscar Time so won a wee bit


How much?

What curry did you have after?

Where is your new bed?


----------



## Bryn

@Flea Man :hi:


----------



## Flea Man

Hello @Bryn hope you're well mayne


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> Hello @Bryn hope you're well mayne


I'm excellent, how you doing? You're like Beetlejuice.


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> I'm excellent, how you doing? You're like Beetlejuice.


 I'm getting ready to go to a wedding reception funnily enough. I'm going outside (am in the shed as I write this admittedly)

Been knuckling down with the book and am happy with how it's progressing.

How is Mrs. West?


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> I'm getting ready to go to a wedding reception funnily enough. I'm going outside (am in the shed as I write this admittedly)
> 
> Been knuckling down with the book and am happy with how it's progressing.
> 
> How is Mrs. West?


Enjoy the wedding reception. :good

Mrs West is sound, got 6 weeks left until she drops. I'm making her walk up the shop to get me a Mars ice-cream now.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> How much?
> 
> What curry did you have after?
> 
> Where is your new bed?


About £45 I think, it was 66-1 I did £2.50 ew

I went for a Chicken Bhuna but with extra spice, it was delicious.

The bastard bed!!! Caled couriers yesterday, it was at a different depot, called this morning and theyd missed Saturday delivery slot, so I collected it myself.

It came flat packed too :bellew


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> About £45 I think, it was 66-1 I did £2.50 ew
> 
> I went for a Chicken Bhuna but with extra spice, it was delicious.
> 
> The bastard bed!!! Caled couriers yesterday, it was at a different depot, called this morning and theyd missed Saturday delivery slot, so I collected it myself.
> 
> It came flat packed too :bellew


:lol:


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Saw last night, last bird is the best. :lol:


----------



## Roe

Have you seen the other ones as well? This invisible driver one is class as well


----------



## Bryn

:lol: Aye, the invisible driver one might be the only other one I've seen.


----------



## Markyboy86

You send 1 picture to a female of your Family Guy PJ bottoms on the heater because she asked what they look like and your penis is accidentally caught in the photo, they then tell you to delete there number. Women....i'll never understand them.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> You send 1 picture to a female of your Family Guy PJ bottoms on the heater because she asked what they look like and your penis is accidentally caught in the photo, they then tell you to delete there number. Women....i'll never understand them.


:rofl What?!?


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> :rofl What?!?


Exactly!! Fucking females blowin shit out of proportion.


----------



## Jay

Rahat is great! Done some great videos






Is also hilarious


----------



## GazOC

Markyboy86 said:


> You send 1 picture to a female of your Family Guy PJ bottoms on the heater because she asked what they look like and your penis is accidentally caught in the photo, they then tell you to delete there number. Women....i'll never understand them.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Shit.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> You send 1 picture to a female of your Family Guy PJ bottoms on the heater because she asked what they look like and your penis is accidentally caught in the photo, they then tell you to delete there number. Women....i'll never understand them.


:rofl

Not sure whats funnier the fact you wear pj's or you send pics of youf nob to people


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> You send 1 picture to a female of your Family Guy PJ bottoms on the heater because she asked what they look like and your penis is accidentally caught in the photo, they then tell you to delete there number. Women....i'll never understand them.


:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> :rofl
> 
> Not sure whats funnier the fact you wear pj's or you send pics of youf nob to people


Im not ashamed to say i wear jammy bottoms, i dont wear a jammy top though, i aint no ******. We've all been there though with the cock pics, the hoe aint too mad obviously though, shes talking to me again and wants to come to mines on Friday night, shes seen the goods and now wants the D :jmm


----------



## Bryn

I'm wearing Superman pajama bottoms right now, along with a Rocky dressing gown. My favourite Where's Wally bottoms shrunk in the wash.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I'm wearing Superman pajama bottoms right now, along with a Rocky dressing gown. My favourite Where's Wally bottoms shrunk in the wash.


:haye


----------



## Noonaldinho

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=114328162097158&set=vb.381641995257474&type=2&theater

Is this @Wallet?? :think


----------



## Markyboy86

@Bryn knows, hes a real man.


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=114328162097158&set=vb.381641995257474&type=2&theater
> 
> Is this @Wallet?? :think


It is not.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> You send 1 picture to a female of your Family Guy PJ bottoms on the heater because she asked what they look like and your penis is accidentally caught in the photo, they then tell you to delete there number. Women....i'll never understand them.


:lol::lol: even Kelly cracking up


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> :lol::lol: even Kelly cracking up


What do you mean about Kally? :|

You watch that Krays programme there on the Crime Channel?


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> @Bryn knows, hes a real man.


I am indeed.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> What do you mean about Kally? :|
> 
> You watch that Krays programme there on the Crime Channel?


No matge, was it the 1 with Fred Dinage or whatever his name is :think


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> No matge, was it the 1 with Fred Dinage or whatever his name is :think


Yeah thats the 1, was a decent watch, alot of good mob programmes coming up on that channel in the next few weeks.


----------



## EnglishWay

what number is the crime channel ?


----------



## Noonaldinho

EnglishWay said:


> what number is the crime channel ?


930


----------



## Wallet

EnglishWay said:


> what number is the crime channel ?


498.


----------



## EnglishWay

dickheads, i dunno which channel was worst.

what number is the crime channel?


----------



## Noonaldinho

553

Do you not have a tv guide button?


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah thats the 1, was a decent watch, alot of good mob programmes coming up on that channel in the next few weeks.


aye yea i'll keep a look out :thumbsup



EnglishWay said:


> what number is the crime channel ?





EnglishWay said:


> dickheads, i dunno which channel was worst.
> 
> what number is the crime channel?


553


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> aye yea i'll keep a look out :thumbsup
> 
> 553


Yeah defo watch it, Repton club is where quite a few of the interviews take place.

All this week is involving going through to Ayr in the afternoon with my Dad to help clear out my Grans house, he's told me they are putting alot of stuff into storage for me until they buy me a flat. I dont like these heavy hints being dropped, i like living at home rent free with Sky TV in my room and being able to come and go as i please and bring random sloots home whenever i please, i dont want to go out into the big bad world. :ughh


----------



## Markyboy86

Man United fans singing: "Keep singing 6-1, keep singing 6-1, 6 games in Europe, you didn't win 1" :hatton


----------



## EnglishWay

Noonaldinho said:


> 553
> 
> Do you not have a tv guide button?


ta, no i dont and crime channel aint in the tv mags.

cheers LP :lp


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah defo watch it, Repton club is where quite a few of the interviews take place.
> 
> All this week is involving going through to Ayr in the afternoon with my Dad to help clear out my Grans house, he's told me they are putting alot of stuff into storage for me until they buy me a flat. I dont like these heavy hints being dropped, i like living at home rent free with Sky TV in my room and being able to come and go as i please and bring random sloots home whenever i please, i dont want to go out into the big bad world. :ughh


buy me a flat instead if you don't want it :yep

that must be quite hard for you and your old man then mate. you much more left to do


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Man United fans singing: "Keep singing 6-1, keep singing 6-1, 6 games in Europe, you didn't win 1" :hatton


:lol:



EnglishWay said:


> ta, no i dont and crime channel aint in the tv mags.
> 
> cheers LP :lp


:lp


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> buy me a flat instead if you don't want it :yep
> 
> that must be quite hard for you and your old man then mate. you much more left to do


Haha, whenever it happens you know my spare room is always available for ya.

Yeah we never really done anything today, we had the Undertaker in today discussing arrangements and that and then we just took a few momentos that we wanted, i only wanted a nice pic of them from about 60 years ago, will go through and start on most of the stuff tomorrow i think, need to see about storage 1st i think, that Katrina that i was biffing had stuff in storage so reckon i'll message her and find out details although i dont think that will work as its about an hour away from the grandparents house and if it involves more than 1 trip then i dont know if they want it stored through here or in Ayr, im just there to support my old man and my aunt really and to give them a hand in moving things, so i will just go with the flow and do as they say.


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> Man United fans singing: "Keep singing 6-1, keep singing 6-1, 6 games in Europe, you didn't win 1" :hatton


:lol:.


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> Man United fans singing


:huh


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> :huh


Hello.


----------



## Wallet

Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## Noonaldinho

How do people mamage to 'work from home' I have kept today clear to sort out a shed load of invoices and sort out a few quotes and get my books in order ready for accounant. So far Ive watched Sky news and Homes under the hammer


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> How do people mamage to 'work from home' I have kept today clear to sort out a shed load of invoices and sort out a few quotes and get my books in order ready for accounant. So far Ive watched Sky news and Homes under the hammer


Aye, pretty much just works like this.


----------



## Noonaldinho

This Morning, now Loose women :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

Radio 2 now!! Theyre talking about Fat girl rodeo, pull a pig :rofl


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


>


:-(

@Teeto


----------



## Noonaldinho

I still can't stop laughing now, everytime I look at it!


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=421627737909621&set=vb.100001871952693&type=2&theater

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

I need a shit by have a call in 20 minutes, don't know if I could risk it or not. What you reckon?

I normally need a full 20, but this feels like it may be a 30 minute job. 

I just dunno. :conf


----------



## Wallet

Fucking awful @Bryn


----------



## Bryn

:lol: You were right all along.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Haha, whenever it happens you know my spare room is always available for ya.
> 
> Yeah we never really done anything today, we had the Undertaker in today discussing arrangements and that and then we just took a few momentos that we wanted, i only wanted a nice pic of them from about 60 years ago, will go through and start on most of the stuff tomorrow i think, need to see about storage 1st i think, that Katrina that i was biffing had stuff in storage so reckon i'll message her and find out details although i dont think that will work as its about an hour away from the grandparents house and if it involves more than 1 trip then i dont know if they want it stored through here or in Ayr, im just there to support my old man and my aunt really and to give them a hand in moving things, so i will just go with the flow and do as they say.


Sorry mate only just seen this as been well busy with work. yea it's a long way for more than 1 or 2 trips, is Aye a big small place then, wont there be storage there


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP yeah I'd imagine it does but it's just the fact that it's gonna have to eventually come through here anyway. Not even really started on the packing yet, just organising the stuff that's to go to charity and whatnot, on the way through to see the minister and orgaise things for the funeral. Can't be arsed listening to this cunt babble on for well over an hour (can you tell I'm not religious lol) gotta be done I suppose, only reason I need to be there today is because I'm reading a poem, apparently I can't just give the old man a copy to give to the minister for the order of service. Would rather be havin a beer watching the darts an masters tonight haha.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> @LP yeah I'd imagine it does but it's just the fact that it's gonna have to eventually come through here anyway. Not even really started on the packing yet, just organising the stuff that's to go to charity and whatnot, on the way through to see the minister and orgaise things for the funeral. Can't be arsed listening to this cunt babble on for well over an hour (can you tell I'm not religious lol) gotta be done I suppose, only reason I need to be there today is because I'm reading a poem, apparently I can't just give the old man a copy to give to the minister for the order of service. Would rather be havin a beer watching the darts an masters tonight haha.


haha yea mate going to miss all the action. fair play for reading a poem at the service bud, no way i could do that


----------



## Markyboy86

Hoping to get back home for 8ish so not miss too much, yeah my dads worried tht I won't be able to do it but it's something I want to do, I'm sure I will be able to get through it.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Hoping to get back home for 8ish so not miss too much, yeah my dads worried tht I won't be able to do it but it's something I want to do, I'm sure I will be able to get through it.


:good i'm sure your do a grand job mate


----------



## Bryn

Weekend plans, lads?


----------



## Bryn

Good luck, @Markyboy86. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Hoping to get back home for 8ish so not miss too much, yeah my dads worried tht I won't be able to do it but it's something I want to do, I'm sure I will be able to get through it.


Fair play mate, I was asked to do it at my Nans but didnt think I'd manage it and said no, hope all goes well.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Weekend plans, lads?


My neices birthday Monday so having a little party round my Brothers tomorrow day, then out for a freinds birthday tomorrow night, going to a new Brazilian restraunt in Birmingham then to Marco Pierre Whites Champagne bar for 1 drink :lol:

Also remember I said about redundancy from that old company who I almost quit from? Got a letter today, the money should be in my account next week ! I never normally get luck like that, normally I'd have quit, gone subcontracting to them , then theyd go bust owing me £1000's :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> My neices birthday Monday so having a little party round my Brothers tomorrow day, then out for a freinds birthday tomorrow night, going to a new Brazilian restraunt in Birmingham then to Marco Pierre Whites Champagne bar for 1 drink :lol:
> 
> Also remember I said about redundancy from that old company who I almost quit from? Got a letter today, the money should be in my account next week ! I never normally get luck like that, normally I'd have quit, gone subcontracting to them , then theyd go bust owing me £1000's :lol:


Nice one! Did you give the drill back?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Nice one! Did you give the drill back?


Yeah gave them the drill back. Ironically I was back working for their new company yesterday subcontracting :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody seen Manny Pac on Golf, looks like hes put a couple of pounds on.


----------



## Markyboy86

Cheers lads, had a mental one last night at my mates for a poker night. Kicked off with my 2 best pals who dont really like each other but keep it civil because im the mutual friend, ended up at the garage at half 5 this morning asking the guy working there for his autograph because he was the spitting image of the wee specky Asian geek in Eastenders (no racist)


----------



## Markyboy86

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&forum=2&thread=2156204&page=1

I am currently on page 77 of the best thread i havew ever read, was posted on the other site. This has so much win in this, ive put @LP onto it, my chest is hurting from so much laughter. I urge all you boys to read through this.


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&forum=2&thread=2156204&page=1
> 
> I am currently on page 77 of the best thread i havew ever read, was posted on the other site. This has so much win in this, ive put @LP onto it, my chest is hurting from so much laughter. I urge all you boys to read through this.


Reading through now.

I'd probably have finished it by now if it wasn't for all the spastics posting "in".


----------



## Jay

Markyboy86 said:


> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&forum=2&thread=2156204&page=1
> 
> I am currently on page 77 of the best thread i havew ever read, was posted on the other site. This has so much win in this, ive put @LP onto it, my chest is hurting from so much laughter. I urge all you boys to read through this.


Fuck is this shit?

Admittedly, page 100 - not a bad thread. :lol:


----------



## Jay

Wallet said:


> Reading through now.
> 
> I'd probably have finished it by now if it wasn't for all the spastics posting "in".


Go to page 94 if you want to ignore the filler stuff.


----------



## Markyboy86

Im on about 112, im in bits right now. The x-ray pic was brilliant, how fuckin dense can you get? Do you wild each it?

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a485/the_blizz/ScreenShot2013-04-09at14908AM_zpsae47fcaf.png


----------



## Bryn

This is going to take me all night, only on page 7. How do I change it to like 50 posts per page?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&forum=2&thread=2156204&page=1
> 
> I am currently on page 77 of the best thread i havew ever read, was posted on the other site. This has so much win in this, ive put @LP onto it, my chest is hurting from so much laughter. I urge all you boys to read through this.


:rofl I'm 30 pages in. The Xray :lol:


----------



## GazOC

Page 25. Saving the rest for work this week.


----------



## dkos

Been reading it since last night. On page 293, but been skimming over a few pages.


----------



## Markyboy86

GazOC said:


> Page 25. Saving the rest for work this week.


Ive been reading it on and off since about 2 oclock!! Will you be my gf forever? :rofl:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Page 25. Saving the rest for work this week.


:lol: Briliant.


----------



## Markyboy86

Wait until you get to the guys imaginery daughters nickname lads, im pissing myself just thinking about the pic!


----------



## Bryn

Got up to page 40, will leave it for now. It's amazing. :lol:

No spoilers. :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Wait until you get to the guys imaginery daughters nickname lads, im pissing myself just thinking about the pic!


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Wait until you get to the guys imaginery daughters nickname lads, im pissing myself just thinking about the pic!


:rofl Page 62. Jesus, I'm done. Too funny.


----------



## Markyboy86

Its that big fucking cheshire cat creepy smile that gets me every time!! U k? Send me pic babi.


----------



## Bryn

The fucking hairy chest one where they're all convinced he's paraplegic. :lol:


----------



## Roe

:lol: The look on the dopey cunt's face after he puts the hat inside his jacket.


----------



## Noonaldinho

He looks a bit like Macklin


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Lilo

Carrying on with my 80s/90s Arnie/Sly season. Tonight's film:

Predator. 

Haven't watched it for years so its going to be a canny way to round off a mint weekend!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lilo said:


> Carrying on with my 80s/90s Arnie/Sly season. Tonight's film:
> 
> Predator.
> 
> Haven't watched it for years so its going to be a canny way to round off a mint weekend!


Commando is probably my favourite


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> The fucking hairy chest one where they're all convinced he's paraplegic. :lol:


When he posted a picture of himself standing up: "At least his legs work"

That was one of the funniest bits for me :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Ever wonder what would happen if a woman attempted to go up an escalator in a wheel chair?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151612811007323&set=vb.446108865461701&type=2&theater


----------



## Markyboy86

:deadladacman


----------



## Noonaldinho

:-(

And I thought Nuff was a cunt.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> :deadladacman


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

"To i cummm in your month" :rofl


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> "To i cummm in your month" :rofl


It gets better, he gets trolled a few times even after the 1st guy exposes him and they even set up a meet!! Im on about 200 odds now.


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> It gets better, he gets trolled a few times even after the 1st guy exposes him and they even set up a meet!! Im on about 200 odds now.


Are you my gf now?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> It gets better, he gets trolled a few times even after the 1st guy exposes him and they even set up a meet!! Im on about 200 odds now.


I read to 60 odd and then the recap on 94, didnt realise it carried on....


----------



## Noonaldinho

Is that website slow as shit or are they geting thousands of hits because of this thread?


----------



## Markyboy86

So this is the best recap i could find and its pretty much up to date i think, hes even been duped into talking to "Kelly" again, the original troll :jjj:yikes


----------



## Markyboy86

http://i.imgur.com/IHpjxA2.png


----------



## Noonaldinho

@MagicMan


----------



## Grant

Anybody worked out what the fuck OG means?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Anybody worked out what the fuck OG means?


It's the forum name.


----------



## Grant

Cheers Bryn. Hope the Mrs is well.


----------



## Bryn

She's great, thanks mate. Shouldn't you be out celebrating or something?


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> She's great, thanks mate. Shouldn't you be out celebrating or something?


No mate, stopped going since the rebrand.

We aint a franchise.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> No mate, stopped going since the rebrand.
> 
> We aint a franchise.


I remember you saying you were pissed off with the changes, it's a sad time.


----------



## Roe

Grant said:


> No mate, stopped going since the rebrand.
> 
> We aint a franchise.


That's sad to here man. Football is such a mess these days. :-(


----------



## EnglishWay

Grant said:


> No mate, stopped going since the rebrand.
> 
> We aint a franchise.


respect u for that, stick to watching the boxing.


----------



## EnglishWay

Roe said:


> That's sad to here man. Football is such a mess these days. :-(


it is but most people dont even realise it.


----------



## Roe

Just bought a 4 pack of 2.8% lager without realising :lol: atsch

It's fizzy fucking water :-(


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Just bought a 4 pack of 2.8% lager without realising :lol: atsch
> 
> It's fizzy fucking water :-(


Why would you buy lager 4 cans at a time? They nearly had me with that weak shit, Carling Zest I think it was.

I'm drinking an alcohol-free Kopparberg at the minute, it's nice.


----------



## EnglishWay

ive got a small can of bulmers :happy


----------



## Bryn

When I was about 16 I was with a mate and a few birds over one of their houses and they sent me up the garage to buy some booze as I 'was the tallest', which is a bullshit reason but I went anyways. I was so chuffed when they served me for alcohol that I was bragging when I got back, then when I produced the cans of 'Kaliber' out of the bag they all started pissing themselves at my alcohol-free lager. No wonder they didn't ID me.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> When I was about 16 I was with a mate and a few birds over one of their houses and they sent me up the garage to buy some booze as I 'was the tallest', which is a bullshit reason but I went anyways. I was so chuffed when they served me for alcohol that I was bragging when I got back, then when I produced the cans of 'Kaliber' out of the bag they all started pissing themselves at my alcohol-free lager. No wonder they didn't ID me.


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor

Bryn said:


> When I was about 16 I was with a mate and a few birds over one of their houses and they sent me up the garage to buy some booze as I 'was the tallest', which is a bullshit reason but I went anyways. I was so chuffed when they served me for alcohol that I was bragging when I got back, then when I produced the cans of 'Kaliber' out of the bag they all started pissing themselves at my alcohol-free lager. No wonder they didn't ID me.


That is wonderful.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Just bought a 4 pack of 2.8% lager without realising :lol: atsch
> 
> It's fizzy fucking water :-(


Haha I was at the missus Aunty and Uncles Christmas eve, dont worry we have got you a few beers in ( they don't really drink) Got there and they had got me a 4 pack of Carling zest :lol:

A very unMerry Christmas


----------



## Indigo Pab

Currently weighing up whether or not it's worth finishing off this bottle of brandy and Lucozade that's been in my bag for about 4 days. Smells like diesel, tastes like........brandy and Lucozade.

Shout out everyone's respective alcohol situations.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> When I was about 16 I was with a mate and a few birds over one of their houses and they sent me up the garage to buy some booze as I 'was the tallest', which is a bullshit reason but I went anyways. I was so chuffed when they served me for alcohol that I was bragging when I got back, then when I produced the cans of 'Kaliber' out of the bag they all started pissing themselves at my alcohol-free lager. No wonder they didn't ID me.


:lol:

Me and the Missus went on holiday to Fuertaventura a few years back and got chatting to this couple from leeds whilst drinking the LAger on tap Dorada, Hotel bar shut at midnight , wanting to carry on me and this fella rushed to the shop and picked up 10 of the stubby cans of Dorada sin.

3 hours later and about 9 cans down and feeling sober as anything turns out the sin is sin alcohol :-(


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> When I was about 16 I was with a mate and a few birds over one of their houses and they sent me up the garage to buy some booze as I 'was the tallest', which is a bullshit reason but I went anyways. I was so chuffed when they served me for alcohol that I was bragging when I got back, then when I produced the cans of 'Kaliber' out of the bag they all started pissing themselves at my alcohol-free lager. No wonder they didn't ID me.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

dftaylor said:


> That is wonderful.


If you think that's good you should hear my story about the time I bought Quorn sausages.



Noonaldinho said:


> Haha I was at the missus Aunty and Uncles Christmas eve, dont worry we have got you a few beers in ( they don't really drink) Got there and they had got me a 4 pack of Carling zest :lol:
> 
> A very unMerry Christmas


:lol: Classic. I had a similar thing over a mates house where his old dear got us a few Babycham.



Pabby said:


> Currently weighing up whether or not it's worth finishing off this bottle of brandy and Lucozade that's been in my bag for about 4 days. Smells like diesel, tastes like........brandy and Lucozade.
> 
> Shout out everyone's respective alcohol situations.


Let us know what your hallucinations are like if you do drink it.



Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> Me and the Missus went on holiday to Fuertaventura a few years back and got chatting to this couple from leeds whilst drinking the LAger on tap Dorada, Hotel bar shut at midnight , wanting to carry on me and this fella rushed to the shop and picked up 10 of the stubby cans of Dorada sin.
> 
> 3 hours later and about 9 cans down and feeling sober as anything turns out the sin is sin alcohol :-(


:lol: Awesome.


----------



## Indigo Pab

I am hallucinating during the majority of my posts tbg.

Smack in the japs eye >>>>>


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Smack in the japs eye >>>>>


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I'm drinking an alcohol-free Kopparberg at the minute, it's nice.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


>


Basically, yeah. It was in the fridge so I drank it. Don't judge me.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Basically, yeah. It was in the fridge so I drank it. Don't judge me.


It's too late for that.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> It's too late for that.


FOYBB.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## SimonTemplar

I feel kind of bad but that's funny right there.


----------



## Bryn

WEEKEND IS NEARLY HERE!


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> WEEKEND IS NEARLY HERE!


Indeed. But just what do you intend to do to that cat?!


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Indeed. But just what do you intend to do to that cat?!


----------



## kingkodi

Noonaldinho said:


>


Heh Heh - nicely Fraped :good


----------



## Bryn

@Roe






Fat Mike >


----------



## Wallet

Shite @Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I don't really like music, @Bryn.


O RLY?


----------



## Wallet

Rly.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> @Roe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Mike >


Don't see the point of that cover personally. It's pretty much exactly the same :lol:


----------



## Wallet

The original must be shite as well then.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Roe

1971791 said:


> I sent a Facebook message to Pan Bimbo (the sliced bread company), asking how it's possible for their bread to have a best-before date of more than two weeks after purchase. No reply so far.


:lol:

Best before dates are bollocks anyway. Of course it's always best _before_ whatever date they put, it's always gonna get worse the longer you leave it.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Don't see the point of that cover personally. It's pretty much exactly the same :lol:


True. Nofx are great though and that album is cool, the album sleeve has loads of stories about every song like when it was made, what it's about etc.



Wallet said:


> The original must be shite as well then.


Give me something to go on, dude. Tell me one artist /band / group, whatever that you like. I find it difficult to understand.



1971791 said:


> I sent a Facebook message to Pan Bimbo (the sliced bread company), asking how it's possible for their bread to have a best-before date of more than two weeks after purchase. No reply so far.


:lol: Hero.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> I sent a Facebook message to Pan Bimbo (the sliced bread company), asking how it's possible for their bread to have a best-before date of more than two weeks after purchase. No reply so far.


Well technically you are best to eat it within 2 weeks otherwise it'll be green. Id probably say 3/4 days as it'll be as hard as Rogies head by then.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> True. Nofx are great though and that album is cool, the album sleeve has loads of stories about every song like when it was made, what it's about etc.
> 
> Give me something to go on, dude. Tell me one artist /band / group, whatever that you like. I find it difficult to understand.


Nofx? Even their name is shite.

The Clash.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> The thing is, it's a company that is responsible for basically all sliced bread in Spain at least. There is no translation for sliced bread in Spain, everyone says 'pan Bimbo', which is the brand name. When I was in Madrid, I ate some bread from the same loaf for four days. On the fifth day, I realised that I should have checked the best-before date beforehand, but when I checked on that day, it was still like ten days away. So I continued to eat the bread, which showed no signs of failing. I asked a shopkeeper and he said that it was the policy in Spain. Some people put it down to added chemicals. I bought a loaf back here which has a best-before date of 27/04 (bearing in mind that I bought it on the 12th or 13th) to check whether it was down to the environment or something, but it's holding up.


I dare say it has added preservatives in due to climate, also foreign bread does always seem sweeter too


----------



## Markyboy86

My body is ready























































U my gf now?


----------



## Bryn

do u wild each it? LOL that meets there nakid.


----------



## Markyboy86

The niger the better....


Possibly the best typo iver ever read when talking to an unimagery fat black chick.


----------



## Markyboy86

I am serious, i will do that.


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


>


mmmmmm babbi, send me pic


----------



## Markyboy86

Being serious for a moment @Bryn I think i could go a full day by only speaking in Jacobear memes


----------



## Bryn

Still only on page 90 or so of that thread.


----------



## Markyboy86

I do think i could spend a day just using jacobear meme quotes, I am serious, i will do that.


----------



## 084

:lol::lol:


----------



## dkos

Everyone needs to check out the 'Rock Jaw' salesman in the Training and Nutrition forum. Their website is comedic gold :lol:


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> Everyone needs to check out the 'Rock Jaw' salesman in the Training and Nutrition forum. Their website is comedic gold :lol:


:lol: On it.


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## Wallet




----------



## GazOC

Is anyone else having problems with an electrical firm spamming their Facebook news feed with unwanted advertisements for secondhand equipment?


----------



## Wallet

“...Then I hear the best thing to do is feed them to Luis Suarez. You got to starve the Suarez for a few days, then the sight of a chopped-up body will look like curry to a pisshead. You gotta shave the heads of your victims, and pull the teeth out for the sake of the Suarez’s digestion. You could do this afterwards, of course, but you don't want to go sievin' through Suarez shit, now do you? He will go through bone like butter. You need at least sixteen Suarez to finish the job in one sitting, so be wary of any club who has a Suarez. They will go through a body that weighs 200 pounds in about eight minutes. That means that a single Suarez can consume two pounds of uncooked flesh every minute. Hence the expression, "as greedy as a Suarez".”


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Is anyone else having problems with an electrical firm spamming their Facebook news feed with unwanted advertisements for secondhand equipment?


:think

Yes!!!!

It went dirt cheap too the bastard.


----------



## GazOC

You should have asked Noon, I'd have bid it up a bit for you.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> You should have asked Noon, I'd have bid it up a bit for you.


With 15 mins to go I sent out texts to a load of my mates and none reponded untill after the auction :-(

Last week tester identical to mine went on eBay for £170, without calibration they go for £120 is, MIne has calibration till August, goes for £80!

Not too pissed as I only paid £50, but why dont the idiots ever bid on my stuff?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> "...Then I hear the best thing to do is feed them to Luis Suarez. You got to starve the Suarez for a few days, then the sight of a chopped-up body will look like curry to a pisshead. You gotta shave the heads of your victims, and pull the teeth out for the sake of the Suarez's digestion. You could do this afterwards, of course, but you don't want to go sievin' through Suarez shit, now do you? He will go through bone like butter. You need at least sixteen Suarez to finish the job in one sitting, so be wary of any club who has a Suarez. They will go through a body that weighs 200 pounds in about eight minutes. That means that a single Suarez can consume two pounds of uncooked flesh every minute. Hence the expression, "as greedy as a Suarez"."


Some one photo shop Suarez with Bricktops hairdo


----------



## Bryn

What's this Suarez stuff?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> What's this Suarez stuff?


You know he's generally a cunt? bit of cheating and racism in the past? today he bit another player!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> You know he's generally a cunt? bit of cheating and racism in the past? today he bit another player!


I see. Cheers.


----------



## Bryn

Just saw the video, I don't get what the fuss is all about. It's like something a toddler does, he should just have a clip around the ear and a stern talking to.


----------



## Bryn

WTF :rofl


----------



## Wallet

:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol: the headbutting the mic got me!


----------



## Grant

Tell you what fucks me off, casuals who are unable to differentiate between Wlad and Vit.

''Oh, he'll never beat the K's''

''The K's will be too big/strong/heavy-handed''

Bla bla bla.

Do people realise they aint clones?


Sorry.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> Tell you what fucks me off, casuals who are unable to differentiate between Wlad and Vit.
> 
> ''Oh, he'll never beat the K's''
> 
> ''The K's will be too big/strong/heavy-handed''
> 
> Bla bla bla.
> 
> Do people realise they aint clones?
> 
> Sorry.


I was talking to a neighbour who's in his 60's who knows I'm into boxing, "that Furys crap, wouldnt last 30 seconds with them big champions. That champion whos bigger and heavier would destroy him in the first round"

I said "when did Wladimir ever destroy anyone in 30 seconds? and he regularly fights people of a lower level than Fury".


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> I just want to say that the racism case was a pile of crap. The FA charged him on Evra's word and gave him a ridiculously long ban to boot.


He admitted it?? saying he said it and its acceptable thing to say in South America. Evra wrote in the report saying he didn't think Suarez was racist


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1988-Niss...K&hash=item3a80824885&clk_rvr_id=470856700334


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> He admitted to using a word in a context that was not racist at all, therefore it was not racist. If you directly translate what he said into English, it's hard not to make it sound racist, but you can't translate something word-for-word if you want the same meaning to be conveyed. Even so, swear words and insults in Spanish are not on the same level as their equivalents in English; words that could be translated as 'fuck', 'shit' and 'cunt' are used in both informal and formal situations. Suárez said it in Spanish, so you have to look at what it means in Spanish rather than translate it and look at what a translation means over here. It was stated many times, by university professors and native speakers nonetheless, that what Suárez said wasn't racist. Javier Hernández wrote a letter to the FA about the meaning of the word '*****' (ie backing Suárez) and he was ignored because apparently 'the case had nothing to do with him'. Everyone gets nicknames and stuff in Spanish-speaking countries, often based on their skin colour/physical characteristics; e.g. Marcos Maidana's nickname is 'El chino' or the 'Chinese guy', due to his facial features. I've just read a Spanish novel where two of the nicknames are 'scabby' (has bald patches) are 'mutilated' (only has one arm). Furthermore, given that Suárez had been living in England for about eight months at the time, and barely knew any English (still doesn't know much, although he did give an interview in English to Sky once), how is he supposed to know what's acceptable in England and what's not? Lastly, Glen Johnson has done some Spanish course and has stated that Suárez calls him '*****', as a nickname/term of affection, and he's fine with it.
> 
> *I'm not a Suárez nuthugger by the way*, but this is one point where everyone who vilifies him is wrong. I have no explanation for the bite and other things that he has done during his career, that was strange, to say the very least. But the so-called racism case, and the handball incident are events for which he doesn't deserve the criticism to which he has been subjected (I mean, who wouldn't handball to save their country in a World Cup game? He took a red card as well for it, it's not as if he escaped punishment. It was only because everyone decided to get on the Ghana bandwagon for no reason that he got so much criticism).
> 
> But one point about the bite: Defoe did the same to Mascherano (I don't remember this, but it has been mentioned) and only got a yellow. I don't remember any uproar at all for that (and there should have been, because biting and spitting are disgusting things to do).


If you work , live or go to another country you can't just use your own ignorance as an excuse for things you say/do. Also even once it came out he had caused offence he never apologised at all. Also it's just one thing after another with him. Also heard today he got done in Holland for biting an opposing player before too!


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Wallet

1971791 said:


> Like I said, how is he supposed to learn these things within eight months? He was speaking in Spanish and comes from a place where it's acceptable to speak like that, so he should have been judged by those standards. He did apologise after the incident and said something along the lines of 'I used a word once, which is perfectly acceptable to use in Spanish, but now that I know what it means in English, I'll never say it again.' He didn't say it to cause offence, so you can't translate into another language and _then_ say that he did. Doesn't work like that.
> 
> The last point is true. He got banned for seven matches for that episode, he'd be lucky to get away with four here.


Calm down, *****.


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:

If you go and live in anothet country you respect and learn what is acceptable in that country.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> Marrón.
> 
> Yes you do, but you don't learn it all at once.


Did he mean it in a jovial way? like he says to Glenn Johnson?

If he worked in a factory and did it he'd get sacked.


----------



## Wallet

1971791 said:


> Marrón.


Puta.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> Well, the term that he used is not actually racist, which is why he used it. From the video footage, I think that he was trying to defuse the situation a bit. Obviously Evra misinterpreted the actual word, which was the reason for this uproar.
> 
> I don't understand what the second paragraph has to do with this.
> 
> Maricón.


Whats so confusing about the second Paragraph?


----------



## Markyboy86

The last bit of fun from the jacobear troll thread, some white knighters finally got the dumb fuck to realise he was being trolled, i pissed myself at this...


----------



## Grant

Noonaldinho said:


> I was talking to a neighbour who's in his 60's who knows I'm into boxing, "that Furys crap, wouldnt last 30 seconds with them big champions. That champion whos bigger and heavier would destroy him in the first round"
> 
> I said "when did Wladimir ever destroy anyone in 30 seconds? and he regularly fights people of a lower level than Fury".


''The Kalitchnakovs''


----------



## GazOC

Any idea which pubs in Manchester have Boxnation lads?


----------



## Noonaldinho

@1971791


----------



## Noonaldinho

Any body use the google service on your phone that tells you about traffic on route home, information about your favourite sports/ teams etc???


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> I don't know if you're trying to be a dick or not. A ten-match ban is actually reasonable given that he got eight for nothing.


Do you not have a sense of humour?

Also he's been banned previously for 7 games for biting so they're hardly going to give him less this time.










And no, not being a dick, he should be destroyed under the dangerous strikers act.


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Also he's been banned previously for 7 games for biting so they're hardly going to give him less this time.


By a different body.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> By a different body.


Even still if he has done the same offence after a 7 game ban, what message is giving him a 3 game ban ?


----------



## Bryn

I have a meeting at 9am with some of my firm's senior directors, but I have a fridge full of Heineken and Kopparberg. What should I do? :think


----------



## 1971791

Noonaldinho said:


> Do you not have a sense of humour?
> 
> Also he's been banned previously for 7 games for biting so they're hardly going to give him less this time.


I do, but clearly we have different opinions regarding what's funny.

I think that Suárez deserves a long ban. But I was thinking more like eight; although obviously they couldn't give him the same as or less than what he was given last season, because this was a more serious incident.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1971791 said:


> I do, but clearly we have different opinions regarding what's funny.
> 
> I think that Suárez deserves a long ban. But I was thinking more like eight, but then they couldn't give him the same as or less than what he was given last season, because this was a more serious incident.


So you don't find that picture funny?

They had to give him longer ban than his previous ban (albeit with another body)


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

@Noonaldinho


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

It's a Saudi dog. They strict as fucc out thurr.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I have a meeting at 9am with some of my firm's senior directors, but I have a fridge full of Heineken and Kopparberg. What should I do? :think


Offer them a beer.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Offer them a beer.


This kind of reasoning is why you're my VP.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> This kind of reasoning is why you're my VP.


:think


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> :think


Something on your mind, Wally?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Something on your mind, Wally?


VP? :huh


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> VP? :huh


Vice President, of Bryn Enterprises.

Don't you study business?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Vice President, of Bryn Enterprises.
> 
> Don't you study business?


De temps en temps.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> De temps en temps.


Ah, je vois.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> Vice President, of Bryn Enterprises.
> 
> Don't you study business?


You couldn't get the top job in your own firm?


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> You couldn't get the top job in your own firm?


Wallet is the VP, not me. Keep up.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> You couldn't get the top job in your own firm?


----------



## GazOC

Ah!! Well done on the promotion Bryn. Keep working at it Wallet, you'll get there. Theres a lot of dead wood at the top of that company by the sounds of it.


----------



## GazOC

LOL! I remember that Noon. That was when you had a business card with an electrical fire on it? ;-)


----------



## Bryn

Gaz is on fire today :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> LOL! I remember that Noon. That was when you had a business card with an electrical fire on it? ;-)


I'm still giving them out :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm still giving them out :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :rofl


Have no fear Bryn, I now have a new logo, and once I get shot of the 300 remaining cards I'll be updating the look of the cards!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Gaz is on fire today :lol:


* I have never done any electrical work in MR OC's house.


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> * I have never done any electrical work in MR OC's house.


:lol: And nor will you with those business cards.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> :lol: And nor will you with those business cards.


:lol:How about this ?


----------



## GazOC

Yeah, I saw that on FB last week when you were spamming my newsfeed with that Ebay auction for second hand electrical equipment. Much more professional looking.:good


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, @Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Hi Wally, how are you? Do you have an upcoming fight? What are your plans for today? 

My to do list today, in order, is;

- Clean up (dishes, hoover etc) 
- Cut the grass (front and back) 
- Get my hair cut 
- Buy a hedge trimmer
-Trim the hedges (if it doesn't rain, forecast says it should be dry until 4)
- Smash out some Skyrim or L4D
- Boxing + beer


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Hi Wally, how are you? Do you have an upcoming fight? What are your plans for today?


I'm good.

I've just got back from training, but I don't have an upcoming fight. I most likely won't fight again this season.

- I'm going to sort out some food shortly. An omelette is on the cards. 
- Eat that while watching an episode or two of Homeland. I started it last night, seems pretty good. 
- Watch Spurs smash Wigan.
- Maybe a bit of Fifa, or watch the Newcastle-Liverpool game.
- Grab some beers and perhaps a curry.
- Watch Audley smash Wilder.
- Maybe more Homeland, or sleep, I was up at 8:30am.
- Watch Maravilla smash Murray.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I'm good.
> 
> I've just got back from training, but I don't have an upcoming fight. I most likely won't fight again this season.
> 
> - I'm going to sort out some food shortly. An omelette is on the cards.
> - Eat that while watching an episode or two of Homeland. I started it last night, seems pretty good.
> - Watch Spurs smash Wigan.
> - Maybe a bit of Fifa, or watch the Newcastle-Liverpool game.
> - Grab some beers and perhaps a curry.
> - Watch Audley smash Wilder.
> - Maybe more Homeland, or sleep, I was up at 8:30am.
> - Watch Maravilla smash Murray.


Sounds like you have a lot more leisure time today than me. I forgot to mention I need to wash my car, might leave that until tomorrow.

On the omelette front, you ever made Egg Foo young? It's awesome. Pretty much just add some beansprouts to your omelette and you're set.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Sounds like you have a lot more leisure time today than me. I forgot to mention I need to wash my car, might leave that until tomorrow.
> 
> On the omelette front, you ever made Egg Foo young? It's awesome. Pretty much just add some beansprouts to your omelette and you're set.


It does. I'm not a slave to housework.

I may have to change that schedule if I go to meet Teeto in 'Leeds' later.

That sounds shite.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> It does. I'm not a slave to housework.
> 
> I may have to change that schedule if I go to meet Teeto in 'Leeds' later.
> 
> That sounds shite.


Let's not kid ourselves, you're not meeting @Teeto in Leeds.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Let's not kid ourselves, you're not meeting @Teeto in Leeds.


:conf


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> @Wallet


lol why you mad cos Terry Sykes stole all your bitches?


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Well I've just come out from a marriage preparation course put on by the church and must say this isethe best prepared both mentally and physically I have ever been for a marriage! 

War Noonan :ibutt


----------



## Noonaldinho

Opportunist


----------



## Bryn

Just had a dude come and knock my door to try and sell me something, energy or internet or something. I told him my parents weren't home. Works every time, without fail.


----------



## faz

Bryn said:


> Just had a dude come and knock my door to try and sell me something, energy or internet or something. I told him my parents weren't home. Works every time, without fail.


That's brilliant. I now plan to do this until my mid-forties.


----------



## Indigo Pab

I'm like 20 or something like that and that excuse is still going strong for me. I often use it on other family members as well as that pesky internet salesman.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I often say it to my parents


----------



## Bryn

I'm 25 and it's still working for me. Even when I'm in my 40's they're not exactly going to challenge me on it, are they?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I'm 25 and it's still working for me. Even when I'm in my 40's they're not exactly going to challenge me on it, are they?


So when shortly you have a crying baby in the house, are you going to pass it off as a younger sibling?


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> So when shortly you have a crying baby in the house, are you going to pass it off as a younger sibling?


I'll stick to my story, even when under intense scrutiny by this door-to-door salesman. He will be unable to break me and I will send him on his merry way while I sleep in my bed, safe in the knowledge, that I've not caved into his pithy sales patter and bought fibre-optic broadband, new double glazing or given a single penny to that sodding donkey sanctuary.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I'll stick to my story, even when under intense scrutiny by this door-to-door salesman. He will be unable to break me and I will send him on his merry way while I sleep in my bed, safe in the knowledge, that I've not caved into his pithy sales patter and bought fibre-optic broadband, new double glazing or given a single penny to that sodding donkey sanctuary.


Can I come and watch? There are few things more entertaining than watching someone stick to a palpably implausible story beyond the point of reason.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Can I come and watch? There are few things more entertaining than watching someone stick to a palpably implausible story beyond the point of reason.


You're welcome along any time, you know that.

On a separate note; it's 'year end' today so I have lots of reports to do and salesmen to pacify. Struggling to focus, though, I've not done anything yet other than eat a baguette, have a tea and a coffee and post on here.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> You're welcome along any time, you know that.
> 
> On a separate note; it's 'year end' today so I have lots of reports to do and salesmen to pacify. Struggling to focus, though, I've not done anything yet other than eat a baguette, have a tea and a coffee and post on here.


What was on the baguette?

(Clearly, your old habit of zeroing-in on the important aspects of an issue has rubbed off.)


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> What was on the baguette?
> 
> (Clearly, your old habit of zeroing-in on the important aspects of an issue has rubbed off.)


Chicken, lettuce, mayo. Pretty basic really. I had some McCoys too. Salt and vinegar, naturally.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Is it a sign I'm getting older that I now try and plan jobs around the Jeremy Vine show, so I can have lunch and be travelling to and from jobs to catch the show?

Today's jobs have gone very well so I've popped home for a 2 hour lunch.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> Is it a sign I'm getting older that I now try and plan jobs around the Jeremy Vine show, so I can have lunch and be travelling to and from jobs to catch the show?
> 
> Today's jobs have gone very well so I've popped home for a 2 hour lunch.


Is that the show where middle class people ring up to complain passionately about things that an't very important?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Ah you're a fan too ? :lol:

Today had a bit about the pickle some people are in over interst only mortgages, people are trying to say they were missold!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Ah you're a fan too ? :lol:
> 
> Today had a bit about the pickle some people are in over interst only mortgages, people are trying to say they were missold!


Scandalous!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Scandalous!


"WHHHAAATTTT???!!! You mean I only pay the interest on my mortgage for 25 years then I still owe the original amount at the end????"


----------



## GazOC

"Of course I didn't bother reading the most important piece of paper I'm ever likely to sign in my life".

I never listen to the show but its on in one of the labs I pass through quite regulary in work and thats bad enough. People with too much time on their hands phoning up Vine because no one else will (quite rightly) listen to their inconsequential little gripes.


----------



## Bryn

Bank Holiday weekend plans; GO!


----------



## Wallet

Do some work today and tomorrow.
Watch Villa smash Norwich.
Watch the boxing tomorrow.
Get pissed Sunday.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Do some work today and tomorrow.
> Watch Villa smash Norwich.
> Watch the boxing tomorrow.
> Get pissed Sunday.


Sounds lovely. I want BBQ but the weather isn't really up to it. I can't drink either as I'm on constant baby-watch, it's a nightmare. Might buy some ribs.


----------



## Roe

Poker tonight down the Lion.
Nothing planned for tomorrow apart from watching the boxing.
Or Sunday.
Or Monday.

Great times for @RoeBoxing.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Nothing but Chinese tonight, currently watching Boxnations re-run of Vitali Chisora re-run.

The missus goes on her hen do tomorrow till monday, and I'm on a stag tomorrow night. 

Sunday hopefully round a mates fpr a few beers, but ultimately he'll be babysitting as his missus is away with mine


----------



## Bryn

Whatever happened to @Unknown Poster? :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Whatever happened to @Unknown Poster? :think


Called in for questioning :think


----------



## Wallet

And @diagnosismurder.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> And @diagnosismurder.


I'm actually suprised @DickVanDyke hasn't been pulled in for questioning yet!


----------



## Bryn

I like ribs.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I had chinese, 6 1/2 out of 10.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Bryn said:


> Whatever happened to @Unknown Poster? :think


The boxing talk on here died for a while and I stopped posting, been browsing again recently and it's picked up, so I may well grace the forum with my wit and knowledge once more


Noonaldinho said:


> Called in for questioning :think


You sir, can expect an @ from my lawyer


----------



## Bryn

Unknown Poster said:


> The boxing talk on here died for a while and I stopped posting, been browsing again recently and it's picked up, so I may well grace the forum with my wit and knowledge once more
> 
> You sir, can expect an @ from my lawyer


Nice one, dude. Good to have you back. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Never drinking Stella again


----------



## 084

fucking love ribs.


----------



## 084

shittest super sunday for a while


----------



## Noonaldinho

Not eaten all day, now going round a mates to eat chinese and drink beer


----------



## Wallet

I've just read a post by Bobby Palmer on the other side which claims "Going over to the US does make you a better fighter." and that Hispanics and African Americans make up 65% of the US population. 

You learn something new every day.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> I've just read a post by Bobby Palmer on the other side which claims "Going over to the US does make you a better fighter." and that Hispanics and African Americans make up 65% of the US population.
> 
> You learn something new every day.


Why hasn't moving to the US improved his posting ?

I'm off to Miller and Carter later, get in!


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Why hasn't moving to the US improved his posting ?


:lol:


----------



## 084

@Noonaldinho

How's the business going. Just set one up myself


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> @Noonaldinho
> 
> How's the business going. Just set one up myself


Quite well at the minute mate thanks, keeping busy. Booked up about 2 weeks ahead at the moment, its just getting used to the feeling of what about after then.....

Nice one on starting your own, hows it going ?


----------



## Bryn

Just done all my hedges with my new hedge trimmer, it's a beast. I'm the envy of my street with my garden tools.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Just done all my hedges with my new hedge trimmer, it's a beast. I'm the envy of my street with my garden tools.


I was intending on cleaning out the car as it currently has loads of rubbish from various jobs in, but then remembered tomorrows job has a skip on site so I'll do it the, going to Miller and Carter shortly, you tried it yet ?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I was intending on cleaning out the car as it currently has loads of rubbish from various jobs in, but then remembered tomorrows job has a skip on site so I'll do it the, going to Miller and Carter shortly, you tried it yet ?


Not been to the Bay since you mentioned it, next time I'm there I will try it though. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Not been to the Bay since you mentioned it, next time I'm there I will try it though. :good


Just had the Ribeye with fries, peppercorn sauce, onion loaf, iceberg wedge with bacon and mustard sauce. Awesome.


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Quite well at the minute mate thanks, keeping busy. Booked up about 2 weeks ahead at the moment, its just getting used to the feeling of what about after then.....
> 
> Nice one on starting your own, hows it going ?


been good up til now, got a few jobs coming into keep me by but could do with a few more. Bit of a pain collecting money from estate agents, if i dont invoice them before 15th have to wait til end of next month which is a pain


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> been good up til now, got a few jobs coming into keep me by but could do with a few more. Bit of a pain collecting money from estate agents, if i dont invoice them before 15th have to wait til end of next month which is a pain


I'm trying to get in with a couple of estate agents now, how did you manage?

Yeah getting money from that housing association who I do work for seems to take ages, they always say they'll pay within 14 days of invoicing but its normally like 30days.

I find that after being employed for years the extra wage more than covers any quiet days/afternoons.


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm trying to get in with a couple of estate agents now, how did you manage?
> 
> Yeah getting money from that housing association who I do work for seems to take ages, they always say they'll pay within 14 days of invoicing but its normally like 30days.
> 
> I find that after being employed for years the extra wage more than covers any quiet days/afternoons.


my old company put me in touch with them :good

yea your right about the wage cover though, fitted 70 sq2 carpet on friday and with supply earned more than a weeks wage wage when i was employed, and i priced it up wrong and left myself about £100 less than i should, be lesson learned. Supplying carpet is ideal because i can earn more a meter than i do fitting it, plus make money on underlay and door bars and stuff


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> my old company put me in touch with them :good
> 
> yea your right about the wage cover though, fitted 70 sq2 carpet on friday and with supply earned more than a weeks wage wage when i was employed, and i priced it up wrong and left myself about £100 less than i should, be lesson learned. Supplying carpet is ideal because i can earn more a meter than i do fitting it, plus make money on underlay and door bars and stuff


Nice one :good

Keep receipts for everything too! I'm just doing my accounts now and accountant is asking for receipts for things I never thought about, like phone bills , rent for an office space at home all sorts


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anyone had a BBQ today????

BBQ RULES:

We are about to enter the BBQ season. Therefore it is important to refresh your memory on the etiquette of this sublime outdoor cooking activity . When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into motion:

(1) The woman buys the food.

(2) The woman makes the salad, prepares the vegetables, and makes dessert.

(3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the grill - beer in hand.

(4) The woman remains outside the compulsory three meter exclusion zone where the exuberance of testosterone and other manly bonding activities can take place without the interference of the woman.

Here comes the important part:
(5) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL.

(6) The woman goes inside to organise the plates and cutlery.

(7) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is looking great. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer while he flips the meat

Important again:
(8) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN.

(9) The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces, and brings them to the table.

(10) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes

And most important of all:
(11) Everyone PRAISES the MAN and THANKS HIM for his cooking efforts.

(12) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed ' her night off ', and, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Nice one :good
> 
> Keep receipts for everything too! I'm just doing my accounts now and accountant is asking for receipts for things I never thought about, like phone bills , rent for an office space at home all sorts


ive kept shitloads, ipad, satnav clothes petrol, meals out all sorts



Noonaldinho said:


> Anyone had a BBQ today????
> 
> BBQ RULES:
> 
> We are about to enter the BBQ season. Therefore it is important to refresh your memory on the etiquette of this sublime outdoor cooking activity . When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into motion:
> 
> (1) The woman buys the food.
> 
> (2) The woman makes the salad, prepares the vegetables, and makes dessert.
> 
> (3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the grill - beer in hand.
> 
> (4) The woman remains outside the compulsory three meter exclusion zone where the exuberance of testosterone and other manly bonding activities can take place without the interference of the woman.
> 
> Here comes the important part:
> (5) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL.
> 
> (6) The woman goes inside to organise the plates and cutlery.
> 
> (7) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is looking great. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer while he flips the meat
> 
> Important again:
> (8) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN.
> 
> (9) The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces, and brings them to the table.
> 
> (10) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes
> 
> And most important of all:
> (11) Everyone PRAISES the MAN and THANKS HIM for his cooking efforts.
> 
> (12) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed ' her night off ', and, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women


amen


----------



## 084

just watched Pirates of the Caribbean for first time, was very good


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> just watched Pirates of the Caribbean for first time, was very good


Ive seen the first 2, I remember I really enjoyed the first but that was at the cinema


----------



## Big New Prinz

Bye.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol: 4 posts till I twigged


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


>


That's got a Schmoyoho remix written all over it. :lol:


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Noonaldinho

It is class, I prefer it with this back drop


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

1971791 said:


> I love national pride. It's the best thing in the world.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Bryn

1971791 said:


> Not by some fat racist shit telling us that immigrants are bad and they should be kicked out. That's not national pride. That's called being a wanker.
> 
> The playing of national anthems is a beautiful moment, a whole country united for a few minutes. That is national pride in a nutshell.


:deal





 @GazOC @SimonTemplar @Grant @Lilo @chatty @WelshDevilRob @numbers


----------



## Bryn

Bryn said:


> That's got a Schmoyoho remix written all over it. :lol:


Called it.


----------



## Chatty

Bryn said:


> :deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GazOC @SimonTemplar @Grant @Lilo @chatty @WelshDevilRob @numbers


Thats why we're kicking arse



Bryn said:


> Called it.


That is awesome:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Decebal

That KO of Dirty has been one of the highlights of my armchair-fan career! Go, Choi!


----------



## nufc_jay

Decebal said:


> That KO of Dirty has been one of the highlights of my armchair-fan career! Go, Choi!


Welcome!


----------



## Decebal

Thank you.


----------



## Jay

@Decebal
Enjoy your notification at the top right hand side!

I was hoping to bring over some of the old timers - kg0208, acb_, smooch, sues2nd etc. but they've mostly moved on from boxing forums now. Not heard from Amsterdam in years.


----------



## Roe

Jay said:


> I was hoping to bring over some of the old timers - kg0208, acb_, smooch, sues2nd etc. but they've mostly moved on from boxing forums now. Not heard from Amsterdam in years.


:think


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Roe

:rofl Brilliant. :clap:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> :rofl Brilliant. :clap:


They don't miss a trick Paddy Power


----------



## Bryn

LADS.

How's it going? Time for my obligatory Friday question: what's happening on the weekend?


----------



## Bryn

Choi Top 10:

*Who Posted?*


 Posts 1,440 Bryn
 Posts 1,022 Noonaldinho
 Posts 421 Roe
 Posts 408 Wallet
 Posts 347 Holmes
 Posts 298 Miguel2010
 Posts 231 GazOC
 Posts 194 SimonTemplar
 Posts 193 LP
 Posts 188 Bill

I sometimes get the feeling this is just a thread for me and Brett to have a chat with each other. This is one of those times.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

Morning!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> LADS.
> 
> How's it going? Time for my obligatory Friday question: what's happening on the weekend?


Well, im currently awaiting an extortionate bill for 2 new tyres and a puncture repair.

Tonight is meal at a pub with a couple of freinds.

Tomorrow Mrs N is going to be doing a 10 mile walk for charity ( I'll probably play playstation and wach football)

Not much on Sunday, The bride to be goes to try on her Wedding dress now that its in, I'll probably have a lie in and wach the grand prix.

What does your weekend entail?


----------



## Noonaldinho

A third of my posts are in here :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

In the waiting room at tyre place, its 30p for a coffee, I offered the 3 middle aged blokes and 1 woman a coffee, all looked at me like an alien. I give up.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Well, im currently awaiting an extortionate bill for 2 new tyres and a puncture repair.
> 
> Tonight is meal at a pub with a couple of freinds.
> 
> Tomorrow Mrs N is going to be doing a 10 mile walk for charity ( I'll probably play playstation and wach football)
> 
> Not much on Sunday, The bride to be goes to try on her Wedding dress now that its in, I'll probably have a lie in and wach the grand prix.
> 
> What does your weekend entail?


Sounds lovely.

I'm painting the landing and stairs tomorrow, which I hate, but it needs doing. Finish off getting rid of my the shit left from my hedges if it's dry on Sunday.

The evenings will be mostly spent watching boxing and playing Skyrim. I want to make a start on Breaking bad this weekend too.


----------



## Bryn

I had Cheerios and a cup of tea for breakfast.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I had Cheerios and a cup of tea for breakfast.


I had a sausage egg and mushroom sandwich with red sauce and black pepper, with a 30p cup of coffee.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn loves Topiary !!


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> LADS.
> 
> How's it going? Time for my obligatory Friday question: what's happening on the weekend?


Good monging, Bryn.

I've got a fuck load of Uni work to do so cracking on with that today and Sunday (hangover permitting).

Watching Villa smash Chelsea tomorrow, then suiting up to go for a piss-up and meal with Uni.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Bryn loves Topiary !!


I was testing my hedge trimmer to the limit, taking it through branches and all sorts. Like a hot knife through butter.

The angles I've achieved on my hedges are breathtaking.



Wallet said:


> Good monging, Bryn.
> 
> I've got a fuck load of Uni work to do so cracking on with that today and Sunday (hangover permitting).
> 
> Watching Villa smash Chelsea tomorrow, *then suiting up to go for a piss-up and meal with Uni.*


:think


----------



## Wallet

What's @MagicMan got to do with this?


----------



## nufc_jay

losers :-(


----------



## Wallet

nufc_jay said:


> losers :-(


FOYBB.


----------



## Wallet

Swag.


----------



## nufc_jay

What a cunt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I'm hopefully going to look at a flat, and then going to get really drunk and possibly do some md.

Should be a good weekend.


----------



## Bryn

Looking good, Wally. Looking good.


----------



## Bryn

Unknown Poster said:


> I'm hopefully going to look at a flat, and then going to get really drunk and possibly do some md.
> 
> Should be a good weekend.


Sounds wonderful. Do you plan on moving into this flat, or are you just window shopping?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just spoke to my accountant, logging my first years books feels like a land mark time for BNES


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Bryn said:


> Sounds wonderful. Do you plan on moving into this flat, or are you just window shopping?


Nah, plan on moving in. Spend about 3 hours a day travelling to work and it's becoming a pain in the arse, so rather than resume my horrific attempts at learning to drive i'm just planning on moving closer to work.


----------



## Noonaldinho

What do we think so far lads? in progress


----------



## Bryn

Should be "none too big or small" not "little or small".

Other than that, it looks good. :good


----------



## nufc_jay

op


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Should be "none too big or small" not "little or small".
> 
> Other than that, it looks good. :good


:good, just sample text put in for now by my chief designer


----------



## Grant

I've got a charity thing tonight which somehow her indoors has managed to buy a dress on my card for.

Then I think I will be drying out and attempting to hit the gym hard.

Not been for a week. Last week Saturday through til Tuesday was like a mini tour round the bright lights of the Merthyr Valleys.


----------



## Grant

Noonaldinho said:


> :good, just sample text put in for now by my chief designer


What's the purpose of the three grey ovals champ?

Could you not put the writing from below into the ovals?

Edit - also not sure on the repetition. You've basically written the same para through times save for the first few words.

Could you not write one para which covers all three markets? Or even something more targetted to each indiviudal market?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> What's the purpose of the three grey ovals champ?
> 
> Could you not put the writing from below into the ovals?


This is the development draft, there will be either images or writing in there :good


----------



## Wallet

How much are you paying him for it?


----------



## Grant

Noonaldinho said:


> This is the development draft, there will be either images or writing in there :good


Ah wicked. Not sure on the repetion though, or is that draft also?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> How much are you paying him for it?


He's a good lad, you may well know him :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> Ah wicked. Not sure on the repetion though, or is that draft also?


Yeah will change them up abit, they're just samples of text , just after feedback on the layout etc, wether to have logo larger and central? all contact info together??


----------



## dkos

I'm trying to rank the best wins between 2000-2009, and placing the individual fights of the Barrera-Morales trilogy - especially the first two fights - is difficult!


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn , how long till your bambino is due?


----------



## Bryn

7 days dude, could be any time now really.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> 7 days dude, could be any time now really.


:good Awesome, (you're gonna miss Froch Kessler :hey)


----------



## Markyboy86

This is bloody brilliant :lol::lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WHVAHFwPCEQ#!


----------



## Batkilt

Hahahaha!! What the actual fuck?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> This is bloody brilliant :lol::lol:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WHVAHFwPCEQ#!


:rofl:


----------



## Noonaldinho

OOpppppssss

FURIOUS Franck Ribery insists he will NEVER speak to Bayern Munich team-mate Jerome Boateng again after the defender drenched the Muslim winger in BEER.
The France star, who does not drink alcohol due to his faith, is livid with former Manchester City ace Boateng for pouring the lager over his head during Bayern's title celebrations.
Ribery had told his colleagues to keep the booze away from him and was chased around the pitch until Boateng finally got the Frenchman.
The 30-year-old said: "I won't talk to Boateng again.
"He knows that I'm Muslim. I'm p***** off."
Bayern won the Bundesliga at a canter, finishing 22 points ahead of rivals Borussia Dortmund - who they will meet in the Champions League


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> OOpppppssss
> 
> FURIOUS Franck Ribery insists he will NEVER speak to Bayern Munich team-mate Jerome Boateng again after the defender drenched the Muslim winger in BEER.
> The France star, who does not drink alcohol due to his faith, is livid with former Manchester City ace Boateng for pouring the lager over his head during Bayern's title celebrations.
> Ribery had told his colleagues to keep the booze away from him and was chased around the pitch until Boateng finally got the Frenchman.
> The 30-year-old said: "I won't talk to Boateng again.
> "He knows that I'm Muslim. I'm p***** off."
> Bayern won the Bundesliga at a canter, finishing 22 points ahead of rivals Borussia Dortmund - who they will meet in the Champions League


That picture is amazing. :lol:

Any malice in it or was he just being an idiot?


----------



## dkos

Why are people _on the other side_ acting so melodramatic towards me saying McDonnell won a paper title? :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> That picture is amazing. :lol:
> 
> Any malice in it or was he just being an idiot?


Not sure, think just being a tool.

We're not allowed to drink on the terraces here, in German they sell it by the gallon :lol:


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> Why are people _on the other side_ acting so melodramatic towards me saying McDonnell won a paper title? :lol:


Link me, Mr Hungarian.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

That Scholes video is brilliant.


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> Link me, Mr Hungarian.


It's the 'Not much talk about McDonnell's win' thread.


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> It's the 'Not much talk about McDonnell's win' thread.


Jesus Christ, what a bunch of mongs.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: MORNING! !


----------



## Bryn

Hiya.


----------



## Noonaldinho

All year I have made a point of keeping all my books in order, by....

An individual file per job,
all receipts for that job,
final breakdown with total price minus materials = .......

Handed all these files to my accountant who just dropped them all into 1 big pile and started adding them up :fire


----------



## Grant

Slow news day today, lads...........


----------



## Grant

Grant said:


> Slow news day today, lads...........


Six hours without a post on the main board, I post this then Haye pulls out :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Grant.


----------



## Grant

Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

Alright?


----------



## Grant

Brand new fella.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Crackin


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Brand new fella.


Sweet.


----------



## Bryn

@Marvelous Marv Alright?


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-22507901

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-22507901
> 
> :lol:


She's sounds like she's doing a really bad impression of a piss head, it's mental. She must have been absolutely toasted.


----------



## Roe

Grant said:


> Slow news day today, lads...........


Nobody seems to post many new boxing threads apart from me and Wallet :conf


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> Nobody seems to post many new boxing threads apart from me and Wallet :conf


Shout out @scribbs.


----------



## scribbs

Roe said:


> Nobody seems to post many new boxing threads apart from me and Wallet :conf


JamieC & Earl Hickey seem to post a few also, Vano chips in , not having go roe tho (poetic that wannit)



Wallet said:


> Shout out @scribbs.


Is that a request or a praise?

tbh, Rugby League & Aussie rules footy season are in full swing so they are taking up some of my time now plus real world shit also.

I do what I can but it's hard to gauge what people will respond to also


----------



## Wallet

scribbs said:


> JamieC & Earl Hickey seem to post a few also, Vano chips in , not having go roe tho (poetic that wannit)
> 
> Is that a request or a praise?
> 
> tbh, Rugby League & Aussie rules footy season are in full swing so they are taking up some of my time now plus real world shit also.
> 
> I do what I can but it's hard to gauge what people will respond to also


Praise.


----------



## scribbs

also add I don't have a smart fone so only post from pc


----------



## scribbs

Wallet said:


> Praise.


Cool, there's more people online lately, something about shit going on ESB, maybe more peep's will start threads on here


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dont forget @ColonTHFC


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Batkilt

Roe said:


> Nobody seems to post many new boxing threads apart from me and Wallet :conf


I personally don't feel like I've earned my stripes enough to be posting threads tbh. Plus any of the thread ideas I do have are more for historical boxing rather than current.


----------



## Batkilt

Noonaldinho said:


>


Fucking lol.


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Batkilt said:


> I personally don't feel like I've earned my stripes enough to be posting threads tbh. Plus any of the thread ideas I do have are more for historical boxing rather than current.


Just post away :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Poached eggs on toast for lunch! Awesome.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn, is there some big shit going on at the corporation this week? you seem quiet/busy.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn, is there some big shit going on at the corporation this week? you seem quiet/busy.


Funny you should mention it. I'm trying to get everything in order so I can hand my shit over to someone else for a few weeks when the baby is born. My lack of impetus over the last few months has meant that I've got a lot to do in order to get things ship shape. No one wants to hand over a pile of shit to a colleague, it's just not cricket.


----------



## Roe

My Nissan Micra has finally packed up :-(


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> My Nissan Micra has finally packed up :-(


Which shape Micra is/was it? I liked this one the best:










What's wrong with it?


----------



## Roe

The engine's completely burnt out on it. Yeah, that's the shape it is.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> The engine's completely burnt out on it. Yeah, that's the shape it is.


Forgot to top up the oil?


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Forgot to top up the oil?


Nah, I blame my old man. He was driving it the other day when the water pump went and it overheated. Since then it's been fucked and now it's gonna have to be scrapped.

I'm not that bothered, it was mostly a crap car anyway. The first I bought though so gonna miss it for that.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Nah, I blame my old man. He was driving it the other day when the water pump went and it overheated. Since then it's been fucked and now it's gonna have to be scrapped.
> 
> I'm not that bothered, it was mostly a crap car anyway. The first I bought though so gonna miss it for that.


My first car got nicked and written off, the little bastards crashed it into a tree at the end of my street. Sold my 2nd as it was about to fall apart to my Brother in law who is a mechanic. Third one is alright so far, getting a new motor this year.


----------



## Flea Man

How's Mrs West @Bryn ?


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> How's Mrs West @Bryn ?


Grumpy as fuck and fat as a pig. Apart from that she's fine.

How are you dude?


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> Grumpy as fuck and fat as a pig. Apart from that she's fine.
> 
> How are you dude?


:good

Sound as a pound mate. You started 'Breaking Bad' yet?


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> :good
> 
> Sound as a pound mate. You started 'Breaking Bad' yet?


Weirdly, I was going to start it tonight. Trying to find a decent copy of the first season.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Grumpy as fuck and fat as a pig. Apart from that she's fine.
> 
> How are you dude?


I so hope she see's this


----------



## Noonaldinho

If I knew how to do a screen shot I'd do one, and tag you in it


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> Poached eggs on toast for lunch! Awesome.


Ayo how bout dem chocolate pillows, b.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bryn said:


> Grumpy as fuck and fat as a pig. Apart from that she's fine.
> 
> How are you dude?


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> If I knew how to do a screen shot I'd do one, and tag you in it


Me and you would be through if you did.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Chacal said:


> Ayo how bout dem chocolate pillows, b.


What are chocolate pillows?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Me and you would be through if you did.


You can thank my lack of technical nous for our continuing friendship.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> What are chocolate pillows?


A cheaper, more enjoyable, more chocolaty version of krave you get from aldi or lidl in a bigger box. It's the bomb.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Chacal said:


> A cheaper, more enjoyable, more chocolaty version of krave you get from aldi or lidl in a bigger box. It's the bomb.


Still none the wiser, I have never liked chocolatty cereal, even old coco pops


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> Still none the wiser, I have never liked chocolatty cereal, even old coco pops


Not even the milk at the bottom?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Chacal said:


> Not even the milk at the bottom?


NAh, I like chocolate, but never liked chocolate flavour, such as milkshakes etc

In other news my first years books have now gone into my accountant :cheers


----------



## Markyboy86

Gol..... gol de Scholes. Highlight of my week tbh that.


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Poached eggs on toast for lunch! Awesome.


I made @ The Batkilt lunch today, have done alot of that recently, dry roll and sausage with tomato sauce, he's a plain jane so he is.


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> I made @ The Batkilt lunch today, have done alot of that recently, dry roll and sausage with tomato sauce, he's a plain jane so he is.


Soup was lovely btw. Most likely see you tomorrow as I'm too lazy to make up sandwiches this week lol


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> I made @ The Batkilt lunch today, have done alot of that recently, dry roll and sausage with tomato sauce, he's a plain jane so he is.


:good

Do you work in a soup kitchen ?


----------



## Batkilt

I have been tempted by the Chinese style chicken curry but what if I get back to the office, try it and don't like it? First world problems.


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> :good
> 
> Do you work in a soup kitchen ?


My folks own a cafe/takeaway mate, been in with them for the last few years.


----------



## Markyboy86

The Batkilt said:


> I have been tempted by the Chinese style chicken curry but what if I get back to the office, try it and don't like it? First world problems.


You'll like it, my auld man makes a good curry. Aye his lentil soup is the bees knees.


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> You'll like it, my auld man makes a good curry. Aye his lentil soup is the bees knees.


That lentil soup is the business.

If I try this curry and I don't like it I'm holding you responsible. And there will be literally no consequences to that. You've been warned.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I have defo done over 100 posts today.


----------



## Wallet

Just finished Uni.

Anyone got any ideas on what to do for the next 4 months other than get pissed and train (not at the same time).


----------



## Markyboy86

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> My folks own a cafe/takeaway mate, been in with them for the last few years.


:good fair play!


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> Just finished Uni.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on what to do for the next 4 months other than get pissed and train (not at the same time).


Masturbation. Maturbation is always the answer.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

just added it up, 126


----------



## Jay

fuck my life!

over 8 hours straight pissing about in kali and partedmagic trying to fix my harddrive woes. internal is screwed, out of my 3 externals, my 2tb is corrupted but recoverable, so that's that. my 1tb is not even being recognised by linux or windows at all. my 3tb usb 3.0 is missing.

I hate my life.


----------



## Jay

I could have saved every single one of those 8 hours by trying a different usb lead that was less than 2m away from me.

I actually cried.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> NAh, I like chocolate, but never liked chocolate flavour, such as milkshakes etc
> 
> In other news my first years books have now gone into my accountant :cheers


Didn't you do this like a week ago?



Wallet said:


> Just finished Uni.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on what to do for the next 4 months other than get pissed and train (not at the same time).


Get a job? Have you finished Uni for good, or just until September?



Jay said:


> I could have saved every single one of those 8 hours by trying a different usb lead that was less than 2m away from me.
> 
> I actually cried.


:lol: atsch


----------



## Dan684

Whats happening lads?

Can you post pictures on this forum yet? Is Rob on here?


----------



## Bryn

Dan684 said:


> Whats happening lads?
> 
> Can you post pictures on this forum yet? Is Rob on here?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Get a job? Have you finished Uni for good, or just until September?


Marky's suggestion sounds better.

Nah, just until September.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Marky's suggestion sounds better.
> 
> Nah, just until September.


Last year coming up then? Sweet.


----------



## Batkilt

@Markyboy86 The chicken curry was lovely. Got another one of those wee cupcakes too.

Just thought you'd want to know.


----------



## Wallet




----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> I so hope she see's this


:think


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


>


Those legs are scary.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn I was sorting them out for him earlier this week, handed them ovrr to him last night


----------



## dkos

Erm, what has happened to Rob on here? I was about to post in his rankings thread, but it has disappeared.


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> Erm, what has happened to Rob on here? I was about to post in his rankings thread, but it has disappeared.


Maybe becuase of the upgrade?

It was on here late last night.


----------



## dkos

Yeah, that explains it. Another thread about the P4P biggest puncher in the sport is also missing.


----------



## Rick Ross

dkos said:


> Erm, what has happened to Rob on here? I was about to post in his rankings thread, but it has disappeared.


Yeah, some posts will have been lost from last night due to the upgrade.

Trout Mask aside we haven't banned/deleted anything.


----------



## Grant

@Bryn

Where you too flower?

Hope all is well if it's time :cheers


----------



## Guest

All my posts deleted!

Got a threatening phone call from Frank Warren this morning!


----------



## Roe

robpalmer135 said:


> All my posts deleted!
> 
> Got a threatening phone call from Frank Warren this morning!


On ESB?


----------



## Guest

Roe said:


> On ESB?


No on here from yesterday. Must have been the upgrade. Think I am gonna be sticking to here from now on.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> All my posts deleted!
> 
> Got a threatening phone call from Frank Warren this morning!


Yeah when we moved to the new server we lost a fair few of yesterday's posts. Needed to be done though.

From the man himself? :lol:


----------



## Roe

robpalmer135 said:


> No on here from yesterday. Must have been the upgrade. Think I am gonna be sticking to here from now on.


Oh yeah, Kos said something about not being able to find your rankings thread.

Yeah you should stick around though mate. Despite some of the stick you get on ESB, your input is really valuable. :good If you've got any ideas of anything to add or improve here let me know


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Guest

Roe said:


> Oh yeah, Kos said something about not being able to find your rankings thread.
> 
> Yeah you should stick around though mate. Despite some of the stick you get on ESB, your input is really valuable. :good If you've got any ideas of anything to add or improve here let me know


My Rankings in a sticky and on the front page!!

lol. I think maybe the layout of the forum when posting is a bit to busy. Like theirs to much going on. Make sense? Should be simpler. Reading through the posts this place is great and allot like the old ESB.

ESB can drag you down to its level. You end up becoming a troll yourself. I am no boxing historian and im not great at breaking down fights, but still think I can offer allot. I can't post on there without somebody having a dig at me now!


----------



## Roe

robpalmer135 said:


> My Rankings in a sticky and on the front page!!


I've stickied it. I'll make it into an article for the front page in a bit. :good



robpalmer135 said:


> I think maybe the layout of the forum when posting is a bit to busy. Like theirs to much going on. Make sense? Should be simpler.


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## Guest

Roe said:


> I've stickied it. I'll make it into an article for the front page in a bit. :good
> 
> Not sure what you mean?


Nice one bro.

When posting a thread or a reply there to many buttons. Often I end up clicking on something by accident. I will get used to it though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I saw Terry Carruthers at the train station earlier.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I saw Darren Bent at work earlier this week


----------



## JFT96

robpalmer135 said:


> My Rankings in a sticky and on the front page!!
> 
> lol. I think maybe the layout of the forum when posting is a bit to busy. Like theirs to much going on. Make sense? Should be simpler. Reading through the posts this place is great and allot like the old ESB.
> 
> ESB can drag you down to its level. You end up becoming a troll yourself. I am no boxing historian and im not great at breaking down fights, but still think I can offer allot. I can't post on there without somebody having a dig at me now!


I like your rankings thread on ESB Rob but the whole promoters' cliques arguments are incredibly tedious and are far too prominent on ESB. Not blaming you solely but you do contribute a lot to them threads and I hope they don't find their way over here because in general the boxing discussion is much better here.

In other news, for anyone who cares, I've worked out Earl's latest trolling alt on ESB. Equally as boring as Dai was


----------



## Wallet

Unknown Poster said:


> I saw Darren Bent at work earlier this week


At least one of you was doing some work.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Unknown Poster said:


> I saw Darren Bent at work earlier this week


What was he working as?


----------



## Guest

what do you think is gonna happen with Darren Bent? The clubs that could afford him (Man Utd, Arsenal, Man City, Liverpool, Spurs, Chelsea) would not want to sign him. Will Villa have to take a massive loss to lose him. Isn't he on 80k a week?

What do you think of him anyway. Most Spurs fans thought he was shit but I always liked him. Would of loved to have him this season!


----------



## Noonaldinho

robpalmer135 said:


> what do you think is gonna happen with Darren Bent? The clubs that could afford him (Man Utd, Arsenal, Man City, Liverpool, Spurs, Chelsea) would not want to sign him. Will Villa have to take a massive loss to lose him. Isn't he on 80k a week?
> 
> What do you think of him anyway. Most Spurs fans thought he was shit but I always liked him. Would of loved to have him this season!


I think he's a decent player, proven to score wherever he's been, could do well at LIverpool especially if Suarez goes


----------



## Guest

JFT96 said:


> I like your rankings thread on ESB Rob but the whole promoters' cliques arguments are incredibly tedious and are far too prominent on ESB. Not blaming you solely but you do contribute a lot to them threads and I hope they don't find their way over here because in general the boxing discussion is much better here.
> 
> In other news, for anyone who cares, I've worked out Earl's latest trolling alt on ESB. Equally as boring as Dai was


The reason ESB went down the tube is because good posters got banned and the trolls don't, and you have ended up with a situation where even regular good posters have turned into shit ones, me included. To many posters are out to prove the other person wrong, and when they are losing the debate they revolt to playground tactics and petty insults.

Allot of the promoter debates are relevant and important discussions but its when they turn into 5 threads instead of 1, and it turns into a playground slanging match instead of a discussion you have the issue.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> what do you think is gonna happen with Darren Bent? The clubs that could afford him (Man Utd, Arsenal, Man City, Liverpool, Spurs, Chelsea) would not want to sign him. Will Villa have to take a massive loss to lose him. Isn't he on 80k a week?
> 
> What do you think of him anyway. Most Spurs fans thought he was shit but I always liked him. Would of loved to have him this season!


He's a great goalscorer but other than that he offers you absolutely nothing. He's clearly had a falling out Lambert, and doesn't have a future here.

You're right though, we're going to have a problem offloading him.


----------



## Guest

Noonaldinho said:


> I think he's a decent player, proven to score wherever he's been, could do well at LIverpool especially if Suarez goes


Not a Rodgers kind of player. Thats Bent's issue. He has to be played in a certain system to work and that system is being used less and less in modern football.

Bent would have been perfect for Everton had Moyes still been in charge. Maybe he could end up at Stoke, Newcastle or West Brom even but I don't think they could pay him 80k and stump up a 20million transfer fee.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> @Bryn
> 
> Where you too flower?
> 
> Hope all is well if it's time :cheers


I'm at home dude, busy day in work is all!



robpalmer135 said:


> Got a threatening phone call from Frank Warren this morning!


Tell us about this phone call then, Rob.

Remember the 'Bobby P' thread? That was awesome.

@JFT96 Spill the beans on Hickey's alt.


----------



## JFT96

Bryn said:


> I'm at home dude, busy day in work is all!
> 
> Tell us about this phone call then, Rob.
> 
> Remember the 'Bobby P' thread? That was awesome.
> 
> @JFT96 Spill the beans on Hickey's alt.


Do you still read ESB Bryn? It's Thuggin- if one of the MOD's just IP checked him, I'm sure they'd see it was in New Zealand just like Dai was. It's the exact same type of boring trolling that Dai did too- nowhere near the peaks that CHJ consistently hits.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> I'm at home dude, busy day in work is all!
> 
> Tell us about this phone call then, Rob.
> 
> Remember the 'Bobby P' thread? That was awesome.
> 
> @JFT96 Spill the beans on Hickey's alt.


No I don't remember the Bobby P thread to be honest....remind me?

They left a voicemail message for me last week saying "Hey Rob its Eddie Hearn give me a call" and I new it was them as it quite clearly wasn't Hearn and I know other posters they have called. There issue is with everyone else they can block the number but if your in the US they can't do that. I am pretty sure Arnie Farnell gave them my number.

They called like 15 times this morning while I was asleep. Finally picked up and the caller spent a few minutes pretending to be looking for "John". Put on this really shit American accent. He must have not realised I could save his number. I told him "my mum told me not to talk to strangers, don't call me again". Then he asked "Did your mum tell you anything else" and I replied "Yeh to pay people on time"......and that really got him angry. You could tell he was pissed of because he paused. The he goes "Did your Mum tell you not to talk shit about people on the internet". I laughed and said No. He got really pissed of and started threatening me again saying the same stuff and he told me "Next time I threaten you it won't be over the phone. Remember the world is a very small place, watch your back". I just laughed until he hung up.

Amazing that these people are so paranoid over what little Rob Palmer is says on the internet. Considering I am full of shit and just make things up


----------



## JFT96

robpalmer135 said:


> No I don't remember the Bobby P thread to be honest....remind me?
> 
> They left a voicemail message for me last week saying "Hey Rob its Eddie Hearn give me a call" and I new it was them as it quite clearly wasn't Hearn and I know other posters they have called. There issue is with everyone else they can block the number but if your in the US they can't do that. I am pretty sure Arnie Farnell gave them my number.
> 
> They called like 15 times this morning while I was asleep. Finally picked up and the caller spent a few minutes pretending to be looking for "John". Put on this really shit American accent. He must have not realised I could save his number. I told him "my mum told me not to talk to strangers, don't call me again". Then he asked "Did your mum tell you anything else" and I replied "Yeh to pay people on time"......and that really got him angry. You could tell he was pissed of because he paused. The he goes "Did your Mum tell you not to talk shit about people on the internet". I laughed and said No. He got really pissed of and started threatening me again saying the same stuff and he told me "Next time I threaten you it won't be over the phone. Remember the world is a very small place, watch your back". I just laughed until he hung up.
> 
> Amazing that these people are so paranoid over what little Rob Palmer is says on the internet. Considering I am full of shit and just make things up


:rofl


----------



## faz

Wallet said:


> He's a great goalscorer but other than that he offers you absolutely nothing. He's clearly had a falling out Lambert, and doesn't have a future here.
> 
> You're right though, we're going to have a problem offloading him.


I heard it was a matter of Villa having to pay out a big lump sum if he made any more Premier League starts this year as a clause in the deal to bring him to Villa Park.


----------



## Wallet

faz said:


> I heard it was a matter of Villa having to pay out a big lump sum if he made any more Premier League starts this year as a clause in the deal to bring him to Villa Park.


That was rumoured yeah but I'm not sure there was anything to it. Lambert has denied it and Bent hasn't even been in the squad for a lot of the games.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> No I don't remember the Bobby P thread to be honest....remind me?
> 
> They left a voicemail message for me last week saying "Hey Rob its Eddie Hearn give me a call" and I new it was them as it quite clearly wasn't Hearn and I know other posters they have called. There issue is with everyone else they can block the number but if your in the US they can't do that. I am pretty sure Arnie Farnell gave them my number.
> 
> They called like 15 times this morning while I was asleep. Finally picked up and the caller spent a few minutes pretending to be looking for "John". Put on this really shit American accent. He must have not realised I could save his number. I told him "my mum told me not to talk to strangers, don't call me again". Then he asked "Did your mum tell you anything else" and I replied "Yeh to pay people on time"......and that really got him angry. You could tell he was pissed of because he paused. The he goes "Did your Mum tell you not to talk shit about people on the internet". I laughed and said No. He got really pissed of and started threatening me again saying the same stuff and he told me "Next time I threaten you it won't be over the phone. Remember the world is a very small place, watch your back". I just laughed until he hung up.
> 
> Amazing that these people are so paranoid over what little Rob Palmer is says on the internet. Considering I am full of shit and just make things up


:rofl


----------



## Guest

whats your thoughts on your season overall and Lambert as things move forward?


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> whats your thoughts on your season overall and Lambert as things move forward?


I'm looking forward to it. The only way should be up for us now, really. I hope they invest and get a bit of experience in during the summer and I think we'll do alright. Mid-table stability.

Even though the results weren't great for most of the season it was still a lot better watching his football than McLeish's next season. He stood by the kids and they proved him right. I'm happy with him as the man to take us forward.

Can't wait for Wigan on Sunday.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> I'm looking forward to it. The only way should be up for us now, really. I hope they invest and get a bit of experience in during the summer and I think we'll do alright. Mid-table stability.
> 
> Even though the results weren't great for most of the season it was still a lot better watching his football than McLeish's next season. He stood by the kids and they proved him right. I'm happy with him as the man to take us forward.
> 
> Can't wait for Wigan on Sunday.


You think that investment will come? I think thats wishful thinking mate.

From the outside in I think Lerner has settled for being a mid table club. He made a play for the Champs League with O'niel and it fucked him.


----------



## Bryn

JFT96 said:


> Do you still read ESB Bryn? It's Thuggin- if one of the MOD's just IP checked him, I'm sure they'd see it was in New Zealand just like Dai was. It's the exact same type of boring trolling that Dai did too- nowhere near the peaks that CHJ consistently hits.


Nah, I don't bother reading ESB really. Pop my head in every now and again for 5 mins.

Hickey is actually a half decent poster over here, not a lot of trolling.



robpalmer135 said:


> No I don't remember the Bobby P thread to be honest....remind me?
> 
> They left a voicemail message for me last week saying "Hey Rob its Eddie Hearn give me a call" and I new it was them as it quite clearly wasn't Hearn and I know other posters they have called. There issue is with everyone else they can block the number but if your in the US they can't do that. I am pretty sure Arnie Farnell gave them my number.
> 
> They called like 15 times this morning while I was asleep. Finally picked up and the caller spent a few minutes pretending to be looking for "John". Put on this really shit American accent. He must have not realised I could save his number. I told him "my mum told me not to talk to strangers, don't call me again". Then he asked "Did your mum tell you anything else" and I replied "Yeh to pay people on time"......and that really got him angry. You could tell he was pissed of because he paused. The he goes "Did your Mum tell you not to talk shit about people on the internet". I laughed and said No. He got really pissed of and started threatening me again saying the same stuff and he told me "Next time I threaten you it won't be over the phone. Remember the world is a very small place, watch your back". I just laughed until he hung up.
> 
> Amazing that these people are so paranoid over what little Rob Palmer is says on the internet. Considering I am full of shit and just make things up


:rofl That's awesome. What a weird way to approach calling someone up, what were they trying to gain? I reckon it was the WBO Troll Caller of the year.

The Bobby P was that thread Jeff Thomas made, think having a go at you, it ended up just a big off-topic chat thread in the British forum.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> :rofl That's awesome. What a weird way to approach calling someone up, what were they trying to gain? I reckon it was the WBO Troll Caller of the year.
> 
> The Bobby P was that thread Jeff Thomas made, think having a go at you, it ended up just a big off-topic chat thread in the British forum.


No idea really. To be honest it only made me more confident that the things I have been told are true.

Oh yeh I remember. I get Jeff is from a northern working class background so maybe he wouldn't see my argument, but that thread was pointless lol.

whats everyone's thoughts on this UKIP stuff back home?


----------



## Bryn

Someone help @chatty out for fucks sake. :lol:


----------



## Batkilt

I haven't even lurked on ESB since the mods went dribbling spastic on the Brit forum and CHB was formed. I'm not sure if I was banned for joining here or for insulting @Jenna tbh. I assumed the former as she seems the type to take it in the intended spirit and come back at you if she's actually bothered.

I don't think she'd be slow to respond to cheek on an internet forum if she actually gave a shit either.

See what I did there? Innuendo, huzzah!

Which mod was it that went full retard on the Brit forum anyway? I remember Jenna posting here pretty early on so figured it obviously wasn't her for the most part. Plus I don't remember her ever denying suspending or banning someone.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> You think that investment will come? I think thats wishful thinking mate.
> 
> From the outside in I think Lerner has settled for being a mid table club. He made a play for the Champs League with O'niel and it fucked him.


I'm not expecting massive investment like we had under O'Neill. That was a big learning experience for Lerner. He backed MO'N and got his fingers burnt. It's took us a few years to reverse the damage so he's not going to go back that way again, but I think he'll give Lambert enough money to build on the squad like he did last season.



robpalmer135 said:


> whats everyone's thoughts on this UKIP stuff back home?


I'm on board.


----------



## Noonaldinho

robpalmer135 said:


> No idea really. To be honest it only made me more confident that the things I have been told are true.
> 
> Oh yeh I remember. I get Jeff is from a northern working class background so maybe he wouldn't see my argument, but that thread was pointless lol.
> 
> whats everyone's thoughts on this UKIP stuff back home?


:lol:


----------



## Lilo

Why are there loads of people on here now? What happened! :lol:


----------



## Lilo

@robpalmer135

Frank Warren is giving you dodgy calls now! :lol:

You really are pickled onion!


----------



## Wallet

Lilo said:


> Why are there loads of people on here now? What happened! :lol:


They turned off images on ESB.

Commence uproar.


----------



## Roe

Hopefully they stick around this time. Even though most of them are just posting in the lounge, a few are filtering into the boxing forums more and it's nice to have it a bit busier.


----------



## Batkilt

@Wallet They turned images off? Why?


----------



## Wallet

The Batkilt said:


> @Wallet They turned images off? Why?


To save bandwidth I suspect. Although McGrain has claimed it's to do with advertisers and porn being posted, which sounds like bollocks to me.


----------



## Batkilt

ESB has really went full retard it seems.


----------



## Bryn

It's taken me hours to catch up on threads from 2am to 10am, I can't do it. The post count must have gone up like 5x.


----------



## Markyboy86

Alright lads?


----------



## Roe

Probably the first Sunday ever on here where it's actually difficult to keep up with all the threads in the boxing forum! I like it.


----------



## Ungulate

PIGG


----------



## Roe

Afternoon, Pig.


----------



## Ungulate

Afternoon Roe, though it's two GG's thank you

PIGG


----------



## Ungulate

I received this PM, and I don't like it:



Pabby said:


> Love you.
> 
> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn.


PIGG


----------



## Indigo Pab

Ungulate said:


> I received this PM, and I don't like it:
> 
> PIGG


We're just ordinary people,
We don't know which way to go,
'Cause we're ordinary people,
Maybe we should take it slow,
Take it slow,
Oh oh ohhhhhhhhh,
This time we'll take it slow,
Take it slow,
Oh oh ohhhhhhhhhhh,
This time we'll take it slow.


----------



## Bryn

What's your beef, Pabs?


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> What's your beef, Pabs?


Probably not beef. More like pork or bacon.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> What's your beef, Pabs?


Huh?

I like TM a lot, which is why I tell her regularly and try to find out why it is not reciprocated. You're the one with the faux-love for the dude. Trying to be a maverick, you jive cray-zee, Brynlyn.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Probably not beef. More like pork or bacon.


...or snake.

:bigsean


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Huh?
> 
> I like TM a lot, which is why I tell her regularly and try to find out why it is not reciprocated. You're the one with the faux-love for the dude. Trying to be a maverick, you jive cray-zee, Brynlyn.


My love is true.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> ...or snake.
> 
> :bigsean


Yes, I rid of snakes. Thus you should be wary. I am St.Patrick.

:eire


----------



## Bryn

Gulag.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lol why u mad that grass roots the GOAT doe.


----------



## Bryn

:conf


----------



## DB Cooper

Just dropping by for my daily chunk of choi.

Gone now.


----------



## Endymion

Pabby said:


> Huh?
> 
> I like TM a lot, which is why I tell her regularly and try to find out why it is not reciprocated. You're the one with the faux-love for the dude. Trying to be a maverick, you jive cray-zee, Brynlyn.


:-(


----------



## Lilo

Got back from Shanghai last night - fucking class city. Got a shiteload of phlegm on my chest (the pollution is ridiculous) but had a cracker!

Highly recommended.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

nas


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Got back from Shanghai last night - fucking class city. Got a shiteload of phlegm on my chest (the pollution is ridiculous) but had a cracker!
> 
> Highly recommended.


:good Sounds great. What did you get up to?

I always feel like my chest and nasal passage are full of shite any time I go to London, which I'd imagine isn't as polluted as Shanghai. Nothing the the fresh valley's air first thing in the morning, eh @Lilo?


----------



## Grant

Not sure I like all this extra traffic.

Am pretty old school like that.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Not sure I like all this extra traffic.
> 
> Am pretty old school like that.


It can be difficult to keep up with things, but I don't mind it. I'd much rather it like this than when you would have really quiet patches like before. I do find myself posting less though, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Lilo

Bryn said:


> :good Sounds great. What did you get up to?
> 
> I always feel like my chest and nasal passage are full of shite any time I go to London, which I'd imagine isn't as polluted as Shanghai. Nothing the the fresh valley's air first thing in the morning, eh @Lilo?


Drink drive Go-Karting, good food, jazz bars and naked public baths. Was interesting!

The pollution is much worse than London like - a trip to Valley's might be on the cards this summer, the bird is always wanting a countryside camping trip


----------



## Noonaldinho

NOthing


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> NOthing


:think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :think


Good evening Bryn :hi:


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.


----------



## Bryn

Evening all.


----------



## Guest

W.Promotions have been issues a CCJ by the Mayor's Office for Policing and Crime. County Court Judgement No: 3QT42550 on 09/05/13 at Northampton CCBC for £32,245

Must be for the Haye v Chisora fight. Unpaid bill to the feds for policing the show.


----------



## Back to Bill

robpalmer135 said:


> W.Promotions have been issues a CCJ by the Mayor's Office for Policing and Crime. County Court Judgement No: 3QT42550 on 09/05/13 at Northampton CCBC for £32,245
> 
> Must be for the Haye v Chisora fight. Unpaid bill to the feds for policing the show.


Rob you are relentless with this mate, interesting though.


----------



## Roe

:lol:

How long til we get sued on here then?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> :lol:
> 
> How long til we get sued on here then?


:yikes
@Jay is on his own :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Choi to the world - I'm going to bed.


----------



## Markyboy86

Im being warned on Facebook by Terence Jolley that my replies to him on Derry Matthews page have been copy and pasted and could be forwarded to the police after i asked him how the cake punching business was going, apparently several people from esb were visited by the po-pos and his parents were injured after his address was posted online and someone posted dog shite to his house? Im just wondering if they thought it was chocolate and got a stomach bug or some shit? He's like the FW of the cake punching industry, sue erry mutha fucka up in here is his motto!


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> Im being warned on Facebook by Terence Jolley that my replies to him on Derry Matthews page have been copy and pasted and could be forwarded to the police after i asked him how the cake punching business was going, apparently several people from esb were visited by the po-pos and his parents were injured after his address was posted online and someone posted dog shite to his house? Im just wondering if they thought it was chocolate and got a stomach bug or some shit? He's like the FW of the cake punching industry, sue erry mutha fucka up in here is his motto!


:rofl


----------



## Markyboy86

Derry Mathews
about an hour ago via mobile · 
Everyone havin a go at Audrey Harrison leave him alone

He's never hurt any fucker!!
2Like · · Unfollow Post · Share
107 people like this.

Adam Jazzy Johnston Boom boom.....wait
about an hour ago via mobile · Like

Terence Jolley lol- he changes his mind like the weather.... i'm retiring,no i'm not,yes i am, no i'm not,i'm definitely am....no i'm not! lol -its like a split personality within him.
about an hour ago · Like

Luke Lambert Belter
about an hour ago · Like

Paul Owen No mate, but he has achieved a lot in the sport and has peaked at European level, his last 2 fights he has Been KO in round 1. He should retire.... Chisora will knock him out next
about an hour ago via mobile · Like

Mark Seegobin did he not a win a Olympic gold medal? Or even prizefighter twice?
about an hour ago via mobile · Like

Mark Dunsmore Hows the cake punching business coming along Terence? Or the funeral crashing venture?
about an hour ago · Like · 1

Terence Jolley @Mark--Never better- whatever that is-Lol
about an hour ago · Like

Terence Jolley He did win Olympics but thats going back a bit-and prizefighter,but the shorter rounds can hardly be gauged as a fully testing Audley's mettle given the shorter rounds etc.Its more like exhibition fights than serious 10 rounders.
about an hour ago · Like

Steven Hughes only 2 prize fighters , Olympic gold and over 3 million in earnings !!!
about an hour ago · Like

Mark Seegobin fair point Terence but if that's classed as a failure and a joke then a lot of us have no hope.
about an hour ago via mobile · Like

Mark Seegobin did he not win a British and European title too?
about an hour ago via mobile · Like

Mark Dunsmore he won the euro against sprott? Never won the lonsdale
about an hour ago · Like

Mark Seegobin but did he win British title?
about an hour ago via mobile · Like

Mark Dunsmore The Lonsdale is the brit mark...
about an hour ago · Like

Mark Seegobin you have to defend British title 4 times before you get a Lonsdale belt if my memory serves me correct?
about an hour ago via mobile · Like

Karl Barker they shouldnt licsence him he must be fighting for free and delboys only fighting cos he needs a win and this ones nailed on
about an hour ago via mobile · Like

Mark Dunsmore 3 times to keep one, the brit title is aldo known as the lonsdale, fighters dont get to keep a replica of it ifg they havent defended it 3 times
about an hour ago · Like · 1

Terence Jolley @Mark Dunsmore--I am not getting into an argument on here with you about some stupidity on another site,as far as I am aware the people behind their "harrassment" were visited by the police and given warnings that they were breaking the law in sending ...See More
about an hour ago · Like

Mark Dunsmore Im not arguing mate, im just posting what i read on that thread and the recordings that were posted on said website where you were asking boxers to post videos of themselves punching cakes (as modelling shoots according to you) while you were breathing...See More
48 minutes ago · Like

Mark Dunsmore Hope you have a good night all the same Terence mate, you seem like a smashing bloke apart from all that shit i heard about you
44 minutes ago · Like

Simon Goodall Hahahaha hahahaha fuckin right that pal
20 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Jeff Thomas Terence I hope ur not fabricating things here - I take it your talking about an incident not involving me
8 minutes ago via mobile · Like


The thread, that it started, pm's to follow


----------



## Bryn

:lol: Mark.


----------



## Markyboy86

Terence Jolley
Will you please remove all abusive content.Thankyou
------------------------------
The comment:
Mark Dunsmore (May 21, 2013): Im not arguing mate, im just posting what i read on that thread and the recordings that were posted on said website where you were asking boxers to post videos of themselves punching cakes (as modelling shoots according to you) while you were breathing quite heavily, dunno if you were just back from a long run, wank or swim i dont know. We will leave it at that as i know youre a bit like fish eyes and love to get the old (i will sue you stick) out for bants, which in my opinion is a pretty homosexual way to deal with things (thats me saying that its a gay way of dealing with things, not that you are a raving ****), and dont worry dug shit isnt my style, it would be horse shit. Can i ask why youre parents got injured by dog fesces? Was it middle of winter and the shite was rock solid? Again as i say im just wondering because if i never read this story before it would come across as the op being a bit of a draaaama queeen.
Content URL:



__ https://www.facebook.com/derry.mathews/posts/646855668662736



9:44pm
Mark Dunsmore
Could you please point out to me which points of my statement are offensive and clearly false please

10:01pm
Mark Dunsmore
Well? Do you deny what i have written is wrong Terence? Are you insinuating that members from ESB were visited by the police, what about the particular threadstarter and person you were in contact with, was he visited by the police?

10:04pm
Terence Jolley
I do not know who you are,I do not want any contact from you and I have asked you to stop harrassing me online.As far as I am aware I have never contacted you. With your actions these are exactly the kinds of problems created with that online blog before, with razor blades in letters that were sent and my parents were injured,because of your friend Mr Thomas's publishing my address. I do not take that kind of action as "banter" or "a bit of fun". I have asked you to stop harrassing me by writing online about me and I will not hesitate to pass your details to the police if you continue to do so.You are breaching the computer misuse act,and are breaching the prevention from harrassment act in continuing to harrass me.Will you please stop-I want nothing to do with you or anyone else connected to esb.The matter was dealt with and that is an end to it.

10:18pm
Mark Dunsmore
I am only asking you Terence, dont throw a hissyfit. I know Internet is serious business and i dont want to fall into that trap and get a 10 stretch for this. Best of luck to you and youre future cake bashing endeavours.

10:24pm
Mark Dunsmore
Was looking for the ending dialagoe from The Dark Knight Rises where the boldy Bruce Wayne and alfred see each other from across the cafe but dont acknowledge each other, that would have been an apt way to go our seperate ways, alas i cant find it, so i shall just have to quote the great D

10:27pm
Mark Dunsmore
DelBoy trotter and say Bonjour. Again i promise no dog shite will be sent by me, this is the end of our fleeting friendship, i shall always think of you when i walk past the frozen foods section in somerfield and see a Black Forrest gatteaux.
Au Vieudersen.....pet


----------



## Wallet

Fucking hell Marky. :rofl


----------



## Bryn

:lol: That's awesome, you hero.


----------



## Markyboy86

He has'nt accepted my friend request yet :whaaaat


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

But for fuck sake change that avatar


----------



## Batkilt

Fuxsake; who let the Aussies in?! This place will take anyone. No standards. Tsk.


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> Im being warned on Facebook by Terence Jolley that my replies to him on Derry Matthews page have been copy and pasted and could be forwarded to the police after i asked him how the cake punching business was going, apparently several people from esb were visited by the po-pos and his parents were injured after his address was posted online and someone posted dog shite to his house? Im just wondering if they thought it was chocolate and got a stomach bug or some shit? He's like the FW of the cake punching industry, sue erry mutha fucka up in here is his motto!


Lol. Fuxsake, man. I'm in tears laughing.


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> :yikes
> @Jay is on his own :lol:


Thanks dude :conf


----------



## Jay

The Batkilt said:


> Fuxsake; who let the Aussies in?! This place will take anyone. No standards. Tsk.


:lol:
@Lunny


----------



## Lunny

Jay said:


> :lol:
> @Lunny


Stop mentioning me.


----------



## Markyboy86

The count reported me to Facebook and got something removed and got me banned for fuck knows how long, couldn't log in from my phone, fuckin cake nonce that he is. @Noonaldinho you no like Jacobear anymore bby?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> The count reported me to Facebook and got something removed and got me banned for fuck knows how long, couldn't log in from my phone, fuckin cake nonce that he is. @Noonaldinho you no like Jacobear anymore bby?


Drink some water baby


----------



## DB Cooper

The Batkilt said:


> Fuxsake; who let the Aussies in?! This place will take anyone. No standards. Tsk.


:cmon


----------



## Markyboy86

@The Spider when is silva fighting next?


----------



## DB Cooper

Markyboy86 said:


> @The Spider when is silva fighting next?


UFC162 vs Weidman. July 6th I think.


----------



## Bryn

Lads.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Currently waiting to go into the hygienists, not looking forward to this.


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> The count reported me to Facebook and got something removed and got me banned for fuck knows how long, couldn't log in from my phone, fuckin cake nonce that he is. @Noonaldinho you no like Jacobear anymore bby?


:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Wasn't sure if it was 161 or 162.

@Bryn Good monging


----------



## Markyboy86

Plans for the weekend then lads?


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.


----------



## DB Cooper

Choi to the world I'm off to bed.


----------



## Batkilt

*Ask Bryn*



Markyboy86 said:


> Plans for the weekend then lads?


I'm gate crashing yours. I'll need to PM you my mobile number if your facebook account is suspended.

This can only result in drunken abusive texts in my future.

I'll ask @Bryn what he thinks I should do.


----------



## Markyboy86

The Batkilt said:


> I'm gate crashing yours. I'll need to PM you my mobile number if your facebook account is suspended.
> 
> This can only result in drunken abusive texts in my future.
> 
> I'll ask @Bryn what he thinks I should do.


 @The Batkilt, it's cool like now laddie, was only a 12 hour suspension on the naughty step


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> @The Batkilt, it's cool like now laddie, was only a 12 hour suspension on the naughty step


Facebook was too scurd to suspend you for any longer it seems. Obviously they feared the potential riots in Paisley over it.


----------



## Drummy

Hi fellas...


----------



## DB Cooper

Choi to the world I'm off to bed

@bed


----------



## Bryn

Drummy said:


> Hi fellas...


Howdy! Glad to see you accepted my invite over here.


----------



## Drummy

Bryn said:


> Howdy! Glad to see you accepted my invite over here.


Honestly, I'd forgotten all about boxrec until your message.. I got a pretty good laugh out of your pm. It's pretty quiet over here, isn't it?


----------



## Bryn

Drummy said:


> Honestly, I'd forgotten all about boxrec until your message.. I got a pretty good laugh out of your pm. It's pretty quiet over here, isn't it?


Traffic has gone up considerably over the last week or so, I think it's plenty busy. Good to have you on board.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Why dont I get emails notifying me of mentions , quotes or PMs anymore?


----------



## Bryn

Oh, @Drummy, keep an eye out for @HARDER. He's got sadistic eyes and a penchant for meeting ladies from the Internet and telling tall tales about his encounters.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Why dont I get emails notifying me of mentions , quotes or PMs anymore?


Why would you want them?


----------



## Drummy

Bryn said:


> Oh, @Drummy, keep an eye out for @HARDER. He's got sadistic eyes and a penchant for meeting ladies from the Internet and telling tall tales about his encounters.


I'm pretty sure I can handle him, I'm not really a faint female that's going to be easily woo'd by a creeper..

I guess I'm just used to HoFo being extremely busy and there's always a ton of replies to a thread by the time you get back to it..


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Why would you want them?


I use my phone on here alot and half the time dont use the notifications as its a bit fiddly, so was handy recieving the email.


----------



## Batkilt

I got to utter the immortal phrase "Ask @Bryn," in real life today. Fair enough, it was in reference to some temp that's in the office at the moment, and not about the man, the myth, the legend that is @Bryn, but still.


----------



## Bryn

The Batkilt said:


> I got to utter the immortal phrase "Ask @Bryn," in real life today. Fair enough, it was in reference to some temp that's in the office at the moment, and not about the man, the myth, the legend that is @Bryn, but still.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

The Batkilt said:


> I got to utter the immortal phrase "Ask @Bryn," in real life today. Fair enough, it was in reference to some temp that's in the office at the moment, and not about the man, the myth, the legend that is @Bryn, but still.


It's not really the same if you don't add "in the Brit forum".


----------



## Wallet

Drummy said:


> I guess I'm just used to HoFo being extremely busy


Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Bryn

:lol: Wally.


----------



## Drummy

Wallet said:


> Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


I was rudely introduced to Bryn, Horse and a few others when they came to Horseforum starting shit last year.. Very funny on my end but the mods were pissed. I was invited to Boxrec and made a short appearance there.. Came back for round 2 when invited yesterday.


----------



## nufc_jay

Who's the tits?


----------



## Drummy

Well hello to you too.. I'm pretty sure you were part of the group that came to HoFo.. I'm DrumRunner over there, you know, the hot chick with horses..


----------



## Noonaldinho

Drummy said:


> Well hello to you too.. I'm pretty sure you were part of the group that came to HoFo.. I'm DrumRunner over there, you know, the hot chick with horses..


I don't think he did come across to be honest, how is everybody over at HoFo?


----------



## Drummy

Noonaldinho said:


> I don't think he did come across to be honest, how is everybody over at HoFo?


Same as usual, you have to sugar coat everything there and play nice.. I hardly post there anymore, most of the time I'm just too busy with work and riding.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Drummy said:


> Same as usual, you have to sugar coat everything there and play nice.. I hardly post there anymore, most of the time I'm just too busy with work and riding.


Any more YouTube videos to show us :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Drummy said:


> I'm just too busy with work and riding.


heh heh heh


----------



## Drummy

Noonaldinho said:


> Any more YouTube videos to show us :lol:


Laugh.. I don't even remember what videos y'all saw. 
@Wallet you can't even imagine hun.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Drummy said:


> Laugh.. I don't even remember what videos y'all saw.
> @Wallet you can't even imagine hun.


You're catching on quick here with the mentions! :think Think you were riding some quads.


----------



## Drummy

Noonaldinho said:


> You're catching on quick here with the mentions! :think Think you were riding some quads.


I like to think I'm a little smarter than the average red neck..

Laugh.. Quads, that's funny.. I remember the video now, that was so long ago.


----------



## Markyboy86

Just seen meself and @Roe on Ringside again #superstars bama

Never seen @LP doe as he was slummin it with interim champions at ringside


----------



## Batkilt

Wallet said:


> It's not really the same if you don't add "in the Brit forum".


Damn. Duly noted.



Wallet said:


>


I'm going to steal that, tbh.


----------



## 1st Contact

Whats up Choi?? Thought I'd check in as I'm long overdue for an appearance


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> Just seen meself and @Roe on Ringside again #superstars bama
> 
> Never seen @LP doe as he was slummin it with interim champions at ringside


:deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening all.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn has been quiet :think How long now pal?


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Just seen meself and @Roe on Ringside again #superstars bama
> 
> Never seen @LP doe as he was slummin it with interim champions at ringside


Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Lynchburg

Lynchburg


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn has been quiet :think How long now pal?


I see @Bryn has slipped to third in the overall post count, and frankly looks more likely to drop out of the top three than he is to regain second spot.


----------



## Grant

After ruining his chances of attending the O2 this weekend, along with the CHB meet, I think Ms West is gonna go the whole hog and start having labour pains at around 10pm tomorrow night.


----------



## Bryn

No signs yet lads. My neck is killing me from weeks of working from my make-shift desk. My neck has been craning to look at the monitor and I'm sitting on a chair from the dining room. This simply cannot do. The house I'm eying up has some perfect home office space, so I'll be better equipped there.

I'll not be buying the PPV until last minute, just in case she pops before then.


Morning, by the way. :hi:


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.

I got pissed last night and can't remember a thing. Blackouts are getting out of hand.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

SimonTemplar said:


> I see @Bryn has slipped to third in the overall post count, and frankly looks more likely to drop out of the top three than he is to regain second spot.


Bryn has it coming to him. I shot ahead of Wallet and breached 5k posts in a matter of days. Lunny, you nexx.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Good monging.
> 
> I got pissed last night and can't remember a thing. Blackouts are getting out of hand.


Shit, do you get big losses in memory when pissed up? I get big chunks, but I remember little things. Sometimes I don't even remember where I've been, and rarely remember getting home.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Shit, do you get big losses in memory when pissed up? I get big chunks, but I remember little things. Sometimes I don't even remember where I've been, and rarely remember getting home.


Yep, and it's gradually getting worse it seems.

I have to find out how I made a twat of myself from other people now. :conf


----------



## Wallet

I keep watching Ringside when I come in and then deleting it after, despite the fact that when I wake up I can't remember a fucking thing.


----------



## Lynchburg

Wallet said:


> I keep watching Ringside when I come in and then deleting it after, despite the fact that when I wake up I can't remember a fucking thing.


:lol:

I've done this numerous times!

I did it a while back with a PPV Strikeforce event... I ran up Virgin and started ranting at them calling them robbing bastards and all sorts. They then told me the times I watched it and when it was deleted from my TiVo box.

:beer

Lynchburg


----------



## DB Cooper

Lynchburg said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've done this numerous times!
> 
> I did it a while back with a PPV Strikeforce event... I ran up Virgin and started ranting at them calling them robbing bastards and all sorts. They then told me the times I watched it and when it was deleted from my TiVo box.
> 
> :beer
> 
> Lynchburg


I was promised when I signed up here they wouldn't let you and Stoo in.

Seems they lied :ibutt
@Lynchburg


----------



## Lynchburg

The Spider said:


> I was promised when I signed up here they wouldn't let you and Stoo in.
> 
> Seems they lied :ibutt
> 
> @Lynchburg












@The Spider

Lynchburg


----------



## DB Cooper

Choi to the world. I'm fucked. Need an early night.

@bed


----------



## Batkilt

Wallet said:


> I keep watching Ringside when I come in and then deleting it after, despite the fact that when I wake up I can't remember a fucking thing.


Thankfully it's just Ringside so you're not missing much.


The Spider said:


> I was promised when I signed up here they wouldn't let you and Stoo in.
> 
> Seems they lied :ibutt
> 
> @Lynchburg


We now have an Aussie boxing thread. We gave up the pretence of having standards when we let more than one token Aussie in.

A couple of Kiwis, OK, but Aussies? Arsetralians imo.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> No signs yet lads. My neck is killing me from weeks of working from my make-shift desk. My neck has been craning to look at the monitor and I'm sitting on a chair from the dining room. This simply cannot do. The house I'm eying up has some perfect home office space, so I'll be better equipped there.
> 
> *I'll not be buying the PPV until last minute, just in case she pops before then.*
> 
> Morning, by the way. :hi:


:hi:

I always knew that you were the sensitive sort, Bryn. She's lucky to have found you.

But what's with the home office, and being there often enough to do your neck in? I thought you worked in an office. As in, one run by someone else?


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :hi:
> 
> I always knew that you were the sensitive sort, Bryn. She's lucky to have found you.
> 
> But what's with the home office, and being there often enough to do your neck in? I thought you worked in an office. As in, one run by someone else?


Working from home, TempLAD.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Working from home, TempLAD.


For how long?!? It's given you a neck injury already. Smacks a bit of gardening leave to me. Or... did you actually lose the job weeks ago but can't bring yourself to tell lil' K, so you pack your lunch, don your tie and head off to the living room for a few hours each day claiming to be working on a long report? It's a sadly common tale, in these recession-addled times. But you can tell us, Bryn, ahem, LAD. BrynLAD. BrynCHAP. Oh, I don't know.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> For how long?!? It's given you a neck injury already. Smacks a bit of gardening leave to me. Or... did you actually lose the job weeks ago but can't bring yourself to tell lil' K, so you pack your lunch, don your tie and head off to the living room for a few hours each day claiming to be working on a long report? It's a sadly common tale, in these recession-addled times. But you can tell us, Bryn, ahem, LAD. BrynLAD. BrynCHAP. Oh, I don't know.


:lol: I hurt my neck laughing at this post.

I've been working from home for a few weeks, just while close to the due date. I work from home from time to time anyway, when it suits me, but my work conditions are not the best at home as described. Also, Mrs W doesn't realise I'm working so keeps asking me to do all sorts of household chores, like the school run and what-not. Also, she'll be stomping about the gaff, loudly, going about her business mid-conference call. It's all very annoying.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :lol: I hurt my neck laughing at this post.
> 
> I've been working from home for a few weeks, just while close to the due date. I work from home from time to time anyway, when it suits me, but my work conditions are not the best at home as described. Also, Mrs W doesn't realise I'm working so keeps asking me to do all sorts of household chores, like the school run and what-not. Also, she'll be stomping about the gaff, loudly, going about her business mid-conference call. It's all very annoying.


I have to tell you... the working conditions aren't going to get any easier when the little bundle of joy arrives shortly. Presumably you have to stay at home for some of that, too? How long do you get for paternity leave, in Bryn land?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> :lol: I hurt my neck laughing at this post.
> 
> I've been working from home for a few weeks, just while close to the due date. I work from home from time to time anyway, when it suits me, but my work conditions are not the best at home as described. Also, Mrs W doesn't realise I'm working so keeps asking me to do all sorts of household chores, like the school run and what-not. Also, she'll be stomping about the gaff, loudly, going about her business mid-conference call. It's all very annoying.


Tell her to FOYBB.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> I have to tell you... the working conditions aren't going to get any easier when the little bundle of joy arrives shortly. Presumably you have to stay at home for some of that, too? How long do you get for paternity leave, in Bryn land?


I'm having two weeks off, not paternity leave though, I need to take some of my actual leave as my company has a pathetic package for paternity. Essentially, it's the bare minimum.



Wallet said:


> Tell her to FOYBB.


Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Batkilt

I just realised that if @Bryn were to be elected as Prime Minister we could refer to him as PM Bryn.

Just imagine the UN conferences. "PM @Bryn in the Brit forum".


----------



## Wallet

The Batkilt said:


> I just realised that if @Bryn were to be elected as Prime Minister we could refer to him as PM Bryn.
> 
> Just imagine the UN conferences. "PM @Bryn in the Brit forum".


:rofl


----------



## Robert Anton Wilson

Bryn said:


> Howdy! Glad to see you accepted my invite over here.


No ... PIGG Wilson invited her over.

So there.


----------



## Drummy

PIGG Wilson is who invited me over.. No idea who he is though, he is apparently banned?


----------



## Batkilt

I think we should PM @Bryn to find out who really invited @Drummy to the forum.


----------



## Drummy

@The Batkilt


----------



## DB Cooper

So glad we are back up. Was suffering choi withdrawl symptoms.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Batkilt

Drummy said:


> @The Batkilt


Dunno if I agree with that. PM @Bryn, he'll know.


----------



## Batkilt

@Markyboy86 is the host with the most.


----------



## DB Cooper

There has been surprisingly little activity in the land of choi today.


----------



## Lilo

I dunno what's happened to this? The Lounge is now a total no-go as people have gone porn crazy in there :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Lilo said:


> I dunno what's happened to this? The Lounge is now a total no-go as people have gone porn crazy in there :lol:


Seems porn > choi.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Good morning fellas!


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> I dunno what's happened to this? The Lounge is now a total no-go as people have gone porn crazy in there :lol:


Bad times. :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Bad times. :-(


I just had a look through! sensible threadz also just get blitzed aith bull shit , welcome to esb .


----------



## Noonaldinho

I only just found out what FOYBB meant, I thought you were all being racists :-(


----------



## Batkilt

The Spider said:


> Seems porn > choi.


They are just heretics. Choi > all other threads.


----------



## Roe

Lilo said:


> I dunno what's happened to this? The Lounge is now a total no-go as people have gone porn crazy in there :lol:


Aye it's gone pretty shit tbh. As long as the boxing forum doesn't start to get diluted it won't bother me much though.



Noonaldinho said:


> I only just found out what FOYBB meant, I thought you were all being racists :-(


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> I only just found out what FOYBB meant, I thought you were all being racists :-(


:lol:


----------



## Batkilt

I assumed the "BB" stood for basic bitches, as it seems to be internet lingo due to some folk liking the raps music.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## DB Cooper

The Batkilt said:


> They are just heretics. Choi > all other threads.


Choi is down but by no means out.


----------



## Batkilt

Choi can't be killed; much like the namesake boxer, if you cut the head off it respawns.


----------



## Wallet

While GTMSBT has died, the Choi goes strong. 
@Boxed Ears


----------



## DB Cooper

The porn posters in particular need some Choi in their lives.


----------



## Batkilt

The porn posters could probably do with some sunlight in their lives tbh.


----------



## Bryn

Two and a half weeks off as of 5pm today.

@Wallet

:jay:holla:jmmbama


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Spider said:


> The porn posters in particular need some Choi in their lives.


Don't encourage them.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Two and a half weeks off as of 5pm today.


I've been off for 2 weeks.

Only about another 16 to go. :conf

@Mr.Gilfoid


----------



## Noonaldinho

I thought you'd already finished @Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I've been off for 2 weeks.
> 
> Only about another 16 to go. :conf
> 
> @Mr.Gilfoid


Suppose you won't be fighting again until October at the earliest? Enjoy it while you can.



Noonaldinho said:


> I thought you'd already finished @Bryn.


Nope, last day today. This will be the longest I've ever had off work, looking forward to it, even though it's only just over 2 weeks.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Nope, last day today. This will be the longest I've ever had off work, looking forward to it, even though it's only just over 2 weeks.


Really, I had 3 months off after my 21st when I broke my hand :lol:


----------



## Batkilt

When @Noonaldinho goes for a wank he goes hard....then goes home for three months.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Suppose you won't be fighting again until October at the earliest? Enjoy it while you can.


Most likely. I'll hopefully get into some decent shape by then though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Batkilt said:


> When @Noonaldinho goes for a wank he goes hard....then goes home for three months.


:deal

Go hard or go home


----------



## Batkilt

@The Spider - Oddly arousing, that photo.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Batkilt said:


> @The Spider - Oddly arousing, that photo.


@Batkilt

I've gotta say I'm sad you feel that way.


----------



## Batkilt

The Spider said:


> @Batkilt
> 
> I've gotta say I'm sad you feel that way.


I've gotta say you just ruined my semi.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening bumders


----------



## Bryn

Hello.


----------



## Noonaldinho

You've been quite of late @Bryn, been looking after that lady of yours?


----------



## Bryn

Something like that, yeah.


----------



## DB Cooper

Noonaldinho said:


> Really, I had 3 months off after my 21st when I broke my hand :lol:


Makes me wonder how people who break both their arms get on? Important things like picking you nose, wiping your arse...


----------



## Tage_West




----------



## Roe

Ammo Hamilton >


----------



## Wallet

4:00


----------



## GazOC

I'm back from paradise and feeling very depressed.


----------



## Wickio

GazOC said:


> I'm back from paradise and feeling very depressed.


Where you been, Gaz?


----------



## GazOC

Dominican Republic mate. Great times (except we had to follow the Froch fight on the BBCs text updates!) but a bit of a downer getting back home.


----------



## Wickio

GazOC said:


> Dominican Republic mate. Great times (except we had to follow the Froch fight on the BBCs text updates!) but a bit of a downer getting back home.


Glad to hear, mate. I can imagine, the first day back to work is always the worst! Would love to head out that way myself. You should have found an English pub somewhere. :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

good to have you back @GazOC

Suprised you couldn't watch the figh with it being on HBO, I was in Mexico for Khan Kotelnik and the Olympians debut and managed to catch it all.

Trying to get Haye Klitschko in Cuba was a nightmare


----------



## dkos

@Roe What season are you up to in The US Office?


----------



## Roe

dkos said:


> @Roe What season are you up to in The US Office?


Finished it. I caught up til the latest season a few months back then watched it when they came out. You?


----------



## dkos

Roe said:


> Finished it. I caught up til the latest season a few months back then watched it when they came out. You?


Just finishing up on the 7th season, which I felt was a return to form after what I thought was a pretty average season beforehand. For obvious reasons I don't expect the next two seasons to be able to match it, either. I thought the Threat Level Midnight episode was great :yep


----------



## Roe

The last two seasons aren't that bad actually, I thought it wouldn't work at all but there's still a few really good episodes. Yeah Threat Level Midnight is brilliant. :good


----------



## Markyboy86

@dkos @Roe I assume that its up to the 7th season on the comedy channel?


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> @dkos @Roe I assume that its up to the 7th season on the comedy channel?


Yeah I think that's where they got to.


----------



## Markyboy86

Roe said:


> Yeah I think that's where they got to.


Any of you boys like Arrested Development? @Roe @dkos


----------



## dkos

Roe said:


> The last two seasons aren't that bad actually, I thought it wouldn't work at all but there's still a few really good episodes. Yeah Threat Level Midnight is brilliant. :good


Good to hear :good

Do you know any place where I can, ahem, acquire season 8 and 9?



Markyboy86 said:


> Any of you boys like Arrested Development? @Roe @dkos


I've not watched it mate. What is it about?


----------



## Markyboy86

@dkos its very hard to explain really, if you like the wacky humour of the Office then i think you would like AD, got cancelled after 3 seasons but Netflix brought out 15 episodes last week exclusive to the site, its probably up there in my top 5 US sitcoms, great cast too.

Jason Bateman
Michael Cera
Portia De Rossi
Will Amber
The legend that is Jeffrey Tambor

Its well worth the watch mate, give it a shot.


----------



## Batkilt

@Markyboy86 Ever watched Better Off Ted? Light sitcom but the cast have food chemistry even if the gags are a bit obvious at times.


----------



## Markyboy86

@The Batkilt yeah i caught most of the 1st series, Portias in that too, cant believe shes a lesbian!! Liked that programme that programme that was on FX that some of the AD cast was in and Neil from the inbetweeners too.


----------



## Batkilt

The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret? Yeah, I liked that too.

Portia is well tidy. Can't get my heid around her being with Ellen DeGeneres. Way to ruin it. 

The other bird from BOT isn't bad either.


----------



## Markyboy86

Aye she was the bird that was in the Joey spinoff, shes a milf. Oh @dkos how could i forget, the legend that is Carl Weathers is in AD too!


----------



## DB Cooper

Wallet said:


> 4:00


Say waaaa?


----------



## dkos

Markyboy86 said:


> @dkos its very hard to explain really, if you like the wacky humour of the Office then i think you would like AD, got cancelled after 3 seasons but Netflix brought out 15 episodes last week exclusive to the site, its probably up there in my top 5 US sitcoms, great cast too.
> 
> Jason Bateman
> Michael Cera
> Portia De Rossi
> Will Amber
> The legend that is Jeffrey Tambor
> 
> Its well worth the watch mate, give it a shot.


I'll definitely look out for it :good


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> Any of you boys like Arrested Development?


Not seen it mate. Might give it a watch soon.



dkos said:


> Good to hear :good
> 
> Do you know any place where I can, ahem, acquire season 8 and 9?


I just got them through torrents. This one ought to be good for season 8 - http://www.torrenthound.com/hash/f6...fo/The-Office-US--The-Complete-Season-8-HDTV-


----------



## Draff..

Morning


----------



## GazOC

Bored?


----------



## Draff..

Very


----------



## Draff..

Credit where it's due:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/More_Pricks_Than_Kicks


----------



## Draff..

I await the inevitable ban (s) but leave the posts if you would :hi:


----------



## Markyboy86

Who is @Draff..


----------



## GazOC

Markyboy86 said:


> Who is @Draff..


Who isn't he? I've just deleted 8-9 identical posts by his different alts.


----------



## Markyboy86

GazOC said:


> Who isn't he? I've just deleted 8-9 identical posts by his different alts.


Trout then i take it?


----------



## GazOC

I'd guess so. He's a persistent bugger, I'll give him that!


----------



## Markyboy86

GazOC said:


> I'd guess so. He's a persistent bugger, I'll give him that!


 @Bryn loves him though.


----------



## Batkilt

@Markyboy86 So where are we watching Money take Canelo's 0, then?


----------



## Markyboy86

The Batkilt said:


> @Markyboy86 So where are we watching Money take Canelo's 0, then?


Not sure mate, its my birthday on the Friday so no doubt i will be out on the Saturday, hoping Sky Sports pick it up and we can watch it in the casino or something?? Nae arguing or sparring though haha. Wee Kenny texted me on the sunday morning apologising and basically shiting himself incase i leathered him, told him i would speak to him to his face and he could apologise then, hes texted me about 5 or 6 times asking if we can just leave it and he was drunk, gonna let him stew lol.


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> Not sure mate, its my birthday on the Friday so no doubt i will be out on the Saturday, hoping Sky Sports pick it up and we can watch it in the casino or something?? Nae arguing or sparring though haha. Wee Kenny texted me on the sunday morning apologising and basically shiting himself incase i leathered him, told him i would speak to him to his face and he could apologise then, hes texted me about 5 or 6 times asking if we can just leave it and he was drunk, gonna let him stew lol.


:lol: Don't blame you mate, he was well out of order. I somehow doubt he'd see the full fight in the casino. I just picture him getting chibbed out by the bouncers.


----------



## Lilo

@Bryn

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=480588&page=2

Posts 17 and 25. What's the craic here like?


----------



## Wallet

Lilo said:


> @Bryn
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=480588&page=2
> 
> Posts 17 and 25. What's the craic here like?


Who cares... Post 10 though. :deal


----------



## Lilo

Wallet said:


> Who cares... Post 10 though. :deal


:lol: Wondered if you'd notice that!


----------



## Wallet

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=15482333&postcount=49

I can't say I don't feel betrayed. @Lilo @Bryn


----------



## Lilo

:lol:

I haven't got a clue what this fella is on about!


----------



## Lilo

I've been exposed :-(


----------



## Batkilt

@Lilo I've sent @Bryn a PM to ask him.


----------



## Bryn

I told that "Black" cunt everything.


----------



## Batkilt

Why @Bryn, why?


----------



## Bryn

@GazOc's Saturday Shift


----------



## GazOC

Banned.:hey


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> I told that "Black" cunt everything.


Racist.:bart


----------



## Bryn

:conf


----------



## Batkilt

He is a fucking mong though, let's be honest. In his mind trying to be ironic with his "it's cool @Lilo, stop pestering me on facebook about it" probably seemed witty.


----------



## Mercier et Camier

GazOC said:


> Banned.:hey


Don't gloat


----------



## Mercier et Camier

I managed eleven posts with Mr. Nidder so the days not been a total loss


----------



## Bryn

Mercier et Camier said:


> I managed eleven posts with Mr. Nidder so the days not been a total loss


I pissed myself at Gaz's Saturday shift, by the way. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GazOC

Mercier et Camier said:


> I managed eleven posts with Mr. Nidder so the days not been a total loss


:lol:

I told you, I clocked out at 1pm, after that you wern't my problem.:hey


----------



## Bryn's Kind Words

Bryn said:


> I pissed myself at Gaz's Saturday shift, by the way. Keep up the good work.


Thank you, I'm glad someone appreciates my 'work'

Goodnight


----------



## Bryn

Bryn's Kind Words said:


> Thank you, I'm glad someone appreciates my 'work'
> 
> Goodnight


:rofl


----------



## Bryn's Kind Words

GazOC said:


> :lol:
> 
> I told you, I clocked out at 1pm


Indeed you did


----------



## GazOC

:lol::cheers


----------



## Markyboy86

Is @GazOC on the sunday shift today?


----------



## GazOC

Aye, all quiet so far today.:happy


----------



## Lilo

Been at the beach all day today. Was 30 degrees and I thin I'm sunburnt bit I've had a couple of bevs so all is good. Tried watching an old Chow Yun-Fat Hong Kong movie but its doing my head in.

Time for bed now methinks.

Any craic Choi?


----------



## Batkilt

I have no fucking idea as to what @The Spider's Patrick Stewart av is all about but it's fucking funny.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Batkilt said:


> I have no fucking idea as to what @The Spider's Patrick Stewart av is all about but it's fucking funny.


He is dressing up as the cartoon character known as Spider Jerusalem >>>










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider_Jerusalem


----------



## Batkilt

That's excellent.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Jay, how much did you spend on the Facebook promotion?


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> @Jay, how much did you spend on the Facebook promotion?


 @Lunny did it


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> @Lunny did it


Fair play, the numbers are impressive, over 4000 people have seen that post. I was going to start picking popular threads and linking them to the FB page just to keep it current.


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Fair play, the numbers are impressive, over 4000 people have seen that post. I was going to start picking popular threads and linking them to the FB page just to keep it current.


Should do it! I'm looking into mods that post to twitter/fb automatically with new threads, but the last time i installed a mod, 24 hours later it killed the forum. Then Strike told me off for it :sad2


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> Should do it! I'm looking into mods that post to twitter/fb automatically with new threads, but the last time i installed a mod, 24 hours later it killed the forum. Then Strike told me off for it :sad2


I think it would need to be selective, as some threads wouldnt be ideal, such as the " where would you take a shit thread"

Maybe articles and breaking news should get put across twitter and FB sooner, that way people will start using the site as an outlet for breaking news.


----------



## Lunny

Noonaldinho said:


> @Jay, how much did you spend on the Facebook promotion?


Was only £11 and got like 5k views which is schweet.

To be honest I just got curious what it would do if I clicked that button.

But apparently we're not supposed to do the ads in case it messes up some other promotional thing @Jaymeister general is plotting.


----------



## GazOC

Lunny said:


> But apparently we're not supposed to do the ads in case it messes up some other promotional thing @Jaymeister general is plotting.


The plot thickens!:hey


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lunny said:


> Was only £11 and got like 5k views which is schweet.
> 
> To be honest I just got curious what it would do if I clicked that button.
> 
> But apparently we're not supposed to do the ads in case it messes up some other promotional thing @Jaymeister general is plotting.


Got quite a few likes on the page too. When my page got 200 likes FB sent me a code for £20 worth of advertising credit.

£11 does that just promote that one post?


----------



## Lunny

Noonaldinho said:


> Got quite a few likes on the page too. When my page got 200 likes FB sent me a code for £20 worth of advertising credit.


:hmm:hmm:hmm

We're close to that now on facebook...would be sweet as a cashew if that offer's still on.



> £11 does that just promote that one post?


Yeah it was just for the one post. Called 'boosting' it I think.


----------



## Ishy

The original Choi thread on ESB has been deleted...


----------



## Wallet

A sad day. :verysad


----------



## Bryn

Ishy said:


> The original Choi thread on ESB has been deleted...


NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## dkos

My post count over there has went from 19,000 to 15,000 because of that :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Channel 4+1 lads, this bint is certifiable! Shes a real life troll!


----------



## Noonaldinho

:-(


----------



## Lilo

Flights booked. Home for 3 weeks next month. Get in on July 20th - just missing Frank's big TBA show :-(


----------



## GazOC

Did you get around to doing those races Lilo?


----------



## Lilo

GazOC said:


> Did you get around to doing those races Lilo?


No, got about 6 weeks training in but had passport troubles. Basically I lost my passport and by the time a replacement came the Macau marathon was full and the HK marathon was fully booked within 5 hours or something :lol:

Looking at Feb HK 2014 now.

How's your times coming along?


----------



## GazOC

Chipping away at them. Down to 3:04:20 for the marathon which is the distance I'm most bothered about and is pretty solid on the back of a 1:28 half marathon PB.


----------



## Guest

where do you live Lilo?

So what exactly has happened at ESB? Theres a ton of threads in the lounge but nothing explaining it?


----------



## GazOC

I think ownership changed hands and the new guys didn't want an off-topic section.


----------



## Jay

I sent an email to admins asking if they want a buyer. No response. :conf


----------



## Guest

@Jay how you gonna stop this place going the way ESB went?

will craney91 be instantly banned?


----------



## GazOC

robpalmer135 said:


> @Jay how you gonna stop this place going the way ESB went?


Your membership status is currently under review at owner/ administrator level.


----------



## Guest

GazOC said:


> Your membership status is currently under review at owner/ administrator level.


haha


----------



## Jay

:lol:

you'd be surprised how little actually needs to be done.


----------



## GazOC

robpalmer135 said:


> haha


Sorry, couldn't resist.:smile


----------



## Guest

Jay said:


> :lol:
> 
> you'd be surprised how little actually needs to be done.


Is there a way to report these clowns. Dirty Dan is already one thats popping up.


----------



## Lilo

GazOC said:


> Chipping away at them. Down to 3:04:20 for the marathon which is the distance I'm most bothered about and is pretty solid on the back of a 1:28 half marathon PB.


Cracking set of times them. Aren't you 40 or something? 



robpalmer135 said:


> where do you live Lilo?
> 
> So what exactly has happened at ESB? Theres a ton of threads in the lounge but nothing explaining it?


Are you serious? Hong Kong


----------



## GazOC

44, every morning that I wake up still alive is a bonus now.:smile


----------



## DB Cooper

Ishy said:


> The original Choi thread on ESB has been deleted...


Doesn't matter. There is plenty of Choi here.


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> Are you serious? Hong Kong


Yeh I have never really taken much notice of your posts!


----------



## Lilo

robpalmer135 said:


> Yeh I have never really taken much notice of your posts!


Location: Hong Kong kind of gives it away. Maybe if I called myself 'HK Lilo'...


----------



## Jay

robpalmer135 said:


> Is there a way to report these clowns. Dirty Dan is already one thats popping up.


Yes, many ways. Press the ! button in a triangle beneath any post to report it. It gets sent to the email address of every mod/admin on the team.

you can also quote the post, and @mention anyone from the team. (for the love of god - please everyone don't just automatically send it to me, I can't keep up with my notifications as it is, it's done 100 new notifications in 2 days. :sad ). Or you can click quote post, copy it, and pm it to a member of the mod team.


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> Location: Hong Kong kind of gives it away. Maybe if I called myself 'HK Lilo'...


I mostly post on my phone and your always digging me out so I never took much notice of you.


----------



## Guest

Will do @Jay


----------



## ero-sennin

Rob's here?:happy Now this place feels a bit more like home.


----------



## Ishy

How many of the ESB Brit regulars are not on here?


----------



## Wallet

Ishy said:


> How many of the ESB Brit regulars are not on here?


Do you mean in terms of accounts or regular posts?


----------



## Ishy

Accounts, the guys who are usually always on there. Just had a look now and don't even recognise most of the posters on there.


----------



## Wallet

Ishy said:


> Accounts, the guys who are usually always on there. Just had a look now and don't even recognise most of the posters on there.


I don't think there are many then. In terms of people who I used to post with.

Looking at the Brit forum now. Some names that are standing out are Atberry, bam bam, Billy Nelson, Alba, Jonny The Hips, Josey Wales.


----------



## DB Cooper

Just grabbling a touch of Choi before bed.

@bed now.


----------



## Lilo

Is Dunky and PK here?


----------



## Wallet

Lilo said:


> Is Dunky and PK here?


Dunky no, @Primadonna Kool yes.


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Location: Hong Kong kind of gives it away. Maybe if I called myself 'HK Lilo'...


:lol:

Lads. :hi:


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> Location: Hong Kong kind of gives it away. Maybe if I called myself 'HK Lilo'...


Did you have your location on ESB? I mostly post on my phone so you don't see that info, plus your always digging me out so I pretty much ignore you.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :lol:
> 
> Lads. :hi:


Evening Bryn, hows it goin?


----------



## JFT96

:hi: Choi regulars

I've got to say, this place is very good. I enjoyed popping in every now and then before but with the more traffic now, there's absolutely no point in using ESB now. I was finding myself posting less and less in the Brit forum and more in the Lounge over there anyway but I reckon the mix of boxing posters here of General and British posters is dead good. It will get me watching fights more and talking about boxing rather than just messing around in the Lounge


----------



## Lazarus

What's up guys.


----------



## Batkilt

So is ESB totally dead now? Looks like the dribbling spastics and window lickers from the general are flocking to this forum now.


----------



## Back to Bill

That's definitely it for me now on ESB, I just been perma banned. Reason None.


----------



## Wallet

What is this shit @Scotty?

You trying to hide your roots? :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

This is Choi


----------



## GazOC

Noon, did you post on my message board on ESB? Theres a message thats been deleted by admin thats apparently from you?


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Noon, did you post on my message board on ESB? Theres a message thats been deleted by admin thats apparently from you?


Under what name?? My Noonan account was banned last May and onl briefly been on since :think


----------



## GazOC

Under Noonan. Just checked it was 2012!!atsch


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> What is this shit @Scotty?
> 
> You trying to hide your roots? :-(


 @Pabby

:gbrones


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Under Noonan. Just checked it was 2012!!atsch


:lol:

im glad you like to keep on top of these things


----------



## Indigo Pab

#GrassRoots
@Lunny


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> im glad you like to keep on top of these things


The worst thing is that was the most recent message I'd recieved! 13 months old!


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> The worst thing is that was the most recent message I'd recieved! 13 months old!


What did it say? :lol:


----------



## GazOC

"Deleted by esboxing", theres also a couple of other deletes on there that were just me chatting to someone about boxing in Liverpool. I can't think what the problem would have been. Maybe the messages just get automatically deleted if the sender is banned?


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> "Deleted by esboxing", theres also a couple of other deletes on there that were just me chatting to someone about boxing in Liverpool. I can't think what the problem would have been. Maybe the messages just get automatically deleted if the sender is banned?


Maybe, unless they're now removing the vistor messgae option too


----------



## GazOC

nah mate, others have been left intact.


----------



## cheekyvid

Well I signed up here ages ago, rarely visited but now ESB has gone full retard, I have released the handbrake, shifted to top gear, put my foot hard to the floor and the Mad Matt Hatton Express has arrived! new home i think


----------



## Lilo

robpalmer135 said:


> I mostly post on my phone and your always digging me out so I never took much notice of you.





robpalmer135 said:


> Did you have your location on ESB? I mostly post on my phone so you don't see that info, plus your always digging me out so I pretty much ignore you.


Sorry. Say that again...


----------



## Lunny

cheekyvid said:


> Well I signed up here ages ago, rarely visited but now ESB has gone full retard, I have released the handbrake, shifted to top gear, put my foot hard to the floor and the Mad Matt Hatton Express has arrived! new home i think


King of the war hat


----------



## cheekyvid

Lunny said:


> King of the war hat


Fuckin' hell you've been prolific over here Lunny. I may even dig out a new gif of the express later to celebrate


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lilo said:


> Sorry. Say that again...


:lol:


----------



## dkos

I see that the overall quality of the forum is beginning to drop, although it was to be expected really with the floodgates having been opened. 

Shame.


----------



## Noonaldinho

dkos said:


> I see that the overall quality of the forum is beginning to drop, although it was to be expected really with the floodgates having been opened.
> 
> Shame.


Boxing or Lounge?


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> I see that the overall quality of the forum is beginning to drop, although it was to be expected really with the floodgates having been opened.
> 
> Shame.


Agreed.

I am a miserable cunt, but I like the niche market we had.


----------



## Lilo

dkos said:


> I see that the overall quality of the forum is beginning to drop, although it was to be expected really with the floodgates having been opened.
> 
> Shame.


Bloody Yanks :-(


----------



## Roe

dkos said:


> I see that the overall quality of the forum is beginning to drop, although it was to be expected really with the floodgates having been opened.
> 
> Shame.


:-(

I haven't been on here much over the last few days but it's getting hard to catch up with now.

I can see a new Brit forum coming soon..


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

dkos said:


> I see that the overall quality of the forum is beginning to drop, although it was to be expected really with the floodgates having been opened.
> 
> Shame.


Report anything you've got a problem with and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Ishy

Nafflad has took over ESB Brit :lol:

Any chance of a Brit Forum on here soon? I know there wasn't much point having it before due to the lack of activity but it's really picking up here now.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:rofl


----------



## dkos

Noonaldinho said:


> Boxing or Lounge?


Just this section. I don't really venture into any of the other sub-forums TBH, so I can't really comment on them (although the Lounge and Historic do seem to have improved).



Ra's al Ghul said:


> Report anything you've got a problem with and I'll see what I can do.


Just little things really, like FelixTrinidad always posting about Lennox Lewis, and another that refers to Pacquiao as 'Emmanuel' (?). Stupid bait threads/posts that were the problem at the other place.


----------



## Lunny

Yeah, think we need to bring back the Brit.


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> Yeah, think we need to bring back the Brit.


:deal


----------



## Roe

I got all giddy when I noticed we had a Brit forum again then :lol:

:happy


----------



## Noonaldinho

I feel like ive been evacuated because of an invasion


----------



## Noonaldinho

Cn we have a link in the tool bar please.


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Cn we have a link in the tool bar please.


Yeah I'll sort that in a minute


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Roe makes shit happen. :good


----------



## Ishy

Brit Forum :happy


----------



## Guest

was just about to say we need a Brit forum now!

Can we move over the British threads to this forum??


----------



## Noonaldinho

robpalmer135 said:


> was just about to say we need a Brit forum now!
> 
> Can we move over the British threads to this forum??


Start afresh I say


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> was just about to say we need a Brit forum now!
> 
> Can we move over the British threads to this forum??


Link me to any threads that belong in here and I'll move them over.


----------



## scribbs

Wallet said:


> Link me to any threads that belong in here and I'll move them over.


I like @dkos's Asian thread moved here and possibly stickied if that's possible & dkos is ok with that.


----------



## Roe

An "Asian thread" stickied in the British section? Very 2013.


----------



## scribbs

Roe said:


> An "Asian thread" stickied in the British section? Very 2013.


Depends if it's gonna be exclusive brit news in here, given the looks of the other site when I've had a visit, they post world shit in there & seeing as tho most are from there who knows what will happen. Anyway it don't matter


----------



## Roe

scribbs said:


> Depends if it's gonna be exclusive brit news in here, given the looks of the other site when I've had a visit, they post world shit in there & seeing as tho most are from there who knows what will happen. Anyway it don't matter


Yeah I agree with you. Was only joking mate :good


----------



## Wallet

scribbs said:


> Depends if it's gonna be exclusive brit news in here, given the looks of the other site when I've had a visit, they post world shit in there & seeing as tho most are from there who knows what will happen. Anyway it don't matter


Yeah, the old Brit forum was always a forum for British posters, rather than a forum for British Boxing.

I'll put it wherever Mr Hungarian wants it.


----------



## dkos

Wherever mate, I'm not bothered :thumbsup


----------



## Michael

Just my two cents lads, but i reckon you should make this an exclusive British news forum. I mean I understood why there was basically a British forum for general stuff back at the old site, with world boxing news, RBR's and shit, because most wanted to have a normal discussion about boxing without putting up with general forum spastics. Don't think that's needed here, as the world boxing forum should be of sufficient quality over here that everyone can post on general boxing over there. It should do exactly what it says on the tin


----------



## Batkilt

Didn't realise we now had a Brit forum. I thought Choi had been deleted. I wasn't getting ready to post this to whoever had deleted it:


----------



## GazOC

Sportofkings said:


> Just my two cents lads, but i reckon you should make this an exclusive British news forum. I mean I understood why there was basically a British forum for general stuff back at the old site, with world boxing news, RBR's and shit, because most wanted to have a normal discussion about boxing without putting up with general forum spastics. Don't think that's needed here, as the world boxing forum should be of sufficient quality over here that everyone can post on general boxing over there. It should do exactly what it says on the tin


Lets hope so, eh?:good If that turns out not to be the case then I'm sure this forum will move naturally in the same direction as the "old" Brit forum did but, until then, I think the CHB world forum should be given a fair chance.


----------



## Bryn

I've no idea what's going on here anymore, this place has exploded. The Choi now feels like a refuge again.


----------



## Batkilt

Aye. Can the mods stamp out the sort of idiocy that the ESB general was known for if it creeps up here?


----------



## Roe

The Batkilt said:


> Aye. Can the mods stamp out the sort of idiocy that the ESB general was known for if it creeps up here?


I would but people didn't like me doing it before :conf

Now it's even worse.

@Jay


----------



## Jay

Like what?

Give me direct examples that you think need to be sorted, and if so, I'll see what can be done, if I disagree, I'll explain why.


----------



## Roe

Jay said:


> Like what?
> 
> Give me direct examples that you think need to be sorted, and if so, I'll see what can be done, if I disagree, I'll explain why.


These are the latest threads in the main boxing forum:

What is the weight difference between you and your favorite fighter?
So Who Will Do RBR'ers then?
How do you see Andy Ruiz in 3 years?
#TheMannyTeam! Ya DiiiiiiG? Blat!!!!!
Adrien Broner Looking Jakk'd in Camp, no way he goes back to 135.
ANGULO: FLOYD Tabbed Me as One of His Final SIX Opponents
Bryant Jennings or Deontay Wilder. Which one is going to be something in the HW division ?
#TheMoneyTeam! Ya DiiiiiiG? Blat!!!!!
Lara or Gamboa this Saturday ?
How far can Abner Mares go?
Hurry Up Haymon , What's with the Matthysse vs Garcia Contracts?
Gamboa's drug accusations behind him? No government agency investigating.
How great do you think Sugar Ray Robinson was? Will you bet on him in this scenario?

At least half of those are either stupid or deliberately annoying.


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> These are the latest threads in the main boxing forum:
> 
> What is the weight difference between you and your favorite fighter?
> So Who Will Do RBR'ers then?
> How do you see Andy Ruiz in 3 years?
> *#TheMannyTeam! Ya DiiiiiiG? Blat!!!!!*
> Adrien Broner Looking Jakk'd in Camp, no way he goes back to 135.
> ANGULO: FLOYD Tabbed Me as One of His Final SIX Opponents
> Bryant Jennings or Deontay Wilder. Which one is going to be something in the HW division ?
> *#TheMoneyTeam! Ya DiiiiiiG? Blat!!!!!*
> Lara or Gamboa this Saturday ?
> How far can Abner Mares go?
> Hurry Up Haymon , What's with the Matthysse vs Garcia Contracts?
> Gamboa's drug accusations behind him? No government agency investigating.
> How great do you think Sugar Ray Robinson was? Will you bet on him in this scenario?
> 
> At least half of those are either stupid or deliberately annoying.


The titles in bold are the only ones I'd even consider a problem, and most forums have some form of "Express" thread for fighters. "Jakk'd" annoys me, but I'm a massive spelling freak.

I genuinely don't see what's wrong with the rest???? Is that just me that thinks that, do the rest of you agree with Roe?

Guys - I need feedback, and the more detail I get, the better the changes and policy that can be implemented to keep up the high quality.


----------



## Roe

Maybe the rest aren't as bad as I first thought, but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Bryn

All looks fine to me lads. I'd be happy to see what others feel are troll threads via the report function, rather than second guessing what our posters are thinking.


----------



## Grant

@Jay I am with @Roe.

There is too much nonsense in the World Forum. I like us having the British. Everybody will find their natural home.


----------



## Jay

Grant said:


> @Jay I am with @Roe.
> 
> There is too much nonsense in the World Forum. I like us having the British. Everybody will find their natural home.


I don't want 2 factions discussing the same thing à la ESB though, ideally. It just seems pointless for a 500 post thread in British talking about the same thing as a 1000 post thread in the main forum. That's what I want to try and sort out from the start.

Can you (I'm not trying to be confrontational here) give me examples of the nonsense? Right now my initial gut feeling is there's a sense of either snobbery, or resignation that the world is going to go to pot because it's suddenly tripled in size etc. Not 100% without reason, but not enough of a reason to be 100% valid.

Reading that back, I'm not sure if it makes sense, but it did when I first wrote it. :conf


----------



## nufc_jay

Grass roots :-(


----------



## Lilo

I think its because Brits don't really find average American banter funny, most probably think its annoying. All this 'ya diiiiig' shite is annoying, does devalue the site in that it makes it less serious but isn't especially 'wrong'.

Do you want a serious boxing forum @Jay ? Or are you happy with shit Yank banter? Obviously a happy medium is best but thoughts?


----------



## Grant

@Jay it is definitely a bit of snobbery from me, no question.

I just find there are too many silly posts in almost every thread in the general. In here, although there aren't as many posts, you don't have to skip rubbish to get to the decent posts.

There is less agenda in here too.


----------



## dkos

It could be classed as snobbery, but I think most of us are just a bit worried that we've been essentially uprooted from a forum that we were all happy with. Now it seems to be a not-so-extreme ESB general forum, where generic threads about Mayweather, Pacquiao, Broner etc. are saturating the boxing discussion. 

I'm happy for the forum to grow and all, but not for the sake of sacrificing its integrity and the solid foundation it was built on.


----------



## Jay

Lilo said:


> I think its because Brits don't really find average American banter funny, most probably think its annoying. All this 'ya diiiiig' shite is annoying, does value the site in that it makes it less serious but isn't especially 'wrong'.
> 
> Do you want a serious boxing forum @Jay ? Or are you happy with shit Yank banter? Obviously a happy medium is best but thoughts?


I'd lean towards the former every time. I come from an era when the GF was actually decent, and then moved to a forum that was the best boxing forum I ever experienced. That had less people than here though (pre ESBGate), so it was less crazy.

I get the feeling that some of it are people just trying to get a bit of attention from the mods/admins to try and get a reaction. Right now (although it's on a case by case basis), I'm feeling the best bet is to ignore those "ya diiig" as I think it may die down. If not, I won't allow it to continue, not if I can help it. I will post a quote I made in the mod lounge though, which I definitely feel is a potential major factor in the future direction of the boxing forums here.



Grant said:


> @Jay it is definitely a bit of snobbery from me, no question.
> 
> I just find there are too many silly posts in almost every thread in the general. In here, although there aren't as many posts, you don't have to skip rubbish to get to the decent posts.
> 
> There is less agenda in here too.


There will always be silly posts, but at the same time, they can lead to the best posts. Some of the most educational posts I've ever seen was preceded by retarded posts.

I can't agree with the agenda thing, even before ESBGate, I felt like this forum had certain favourites who weren't to be criticised in any way, only the arguments were better presented than the ESB General. People like Froch, Matthysse etc. were becoming almost untouchable here.

I think the new diversity could be good, but this was my thoughts in the mod lounge earlier:



Jay said:


> To me, its not too bad so far, but I've not spent too much time there.
> 
> Let's bring examples in here, why they're shit and how we can fix it, before we act.
> 
> What is important though is that the 'old timers' here just don't retreat to the brit forum as they're the ones who can set the example. People are going to try and push the boat, without actually crossing the line. That can't always be sorted at moderator/admin level.


Honestly, I genuinely feel that could be key here, the easiest option (and why I personally wasn't going to create a Brit forum if I could for a while) is for everyone to just retreat here, whereas you guys are the old timers, and can tell those who do try and blur the boundaries/decrease the quality where to jog on if it gets too far.


----------



## Jay

dkos said:


> It could be classed as snobbery, but I think most of us are just a bit worried that we've been essentially uprooted from a forum that we were all happy with. Now it seems to be a not-so-extreme ESB general forum, where generic threads about Mayweather, Pacquiao, Broner etc. are saturating the boxing discussion.
> 
> I'm happy for the forum to grow and all, but not for the sake of sacrificing its integrity and the solid foundation it was built on.


But is everyone retreating to the Brit forum the answer? I can't see that it is - there's only so much that a mod/admin can do, it needs the masses and the established members to set and lead the example.

Or am I missing a potential solution here?


----------



## Batkilt

Jay said:


> I don't want 2 factions discussing the same thing à la ESB though, ideally. It just seems pointless for a 500 post thread in British talking about the same thing as a 1000 post thread in the main forum. That's what I want to try and sort out from the start.
> 
> Can you (I'm not trying to be confrontational here) give me examples of the nonsense? Right now my initial gut feeling is there's a sense of either snobbery, or resignation that the world is going to go to pot because it's suddenly tripled in size etc. Not 100% without reason, but not enough of a reason to be 100% valid.
> 
> Reading that back, I'm not sure if it makes sense, but it did when I first wrote it. :conf


Do you remember all "STFU Pactard," "Fuck you Flomo," stuff? It infected every thread they were even mentioned in on the ESB general, and those fucking mongs would even pop into the Brit forum with it.

It's that sort of shit that should be stamped out when it pops up imo, as they rarely just stick to themselves.


----------



## Jay

The Batkilt said:


> *Do you remember all "STFU Pactard," "Fuck you Flomo," stuff?* It infected every thread they were even mentioned in on the ESB general, and those fucking mongs would even pop into the Brit forum with it.
> 
> It's that sort of shit that should be stamped out when it pops up imo, as they rarely just stick to themselves.


That has already been made clear that it won't be allowed. But I can't read every thread. I can barely keep on top of the amount of notifications a day I get (between @mentions, quotes and pm's, I had 109 notifications on Tuesday. :conf ), not to mention keeping up with everyone who has X, Y problem.

The mod/admin team do exist, and while I do encourage discussion in the mod lounge right now (especially as we want to try and find the best balance across the team on how to move forward without going to far one way or the other), they're all capable (sans @Pabby) of being able to keep the place in check.


----------



## Noonaldinho

One bonus is I hardly notice nuff anymore


----------



## Jay

:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

At the risk of sounding a bit harsh, whoever made the thread #TheMannyTeam! Ya DiiiiiNG Blat!!!!!! doesn't need banning, they need to be hunted down and savagely stabbed to death, you would be doing them a favour in all honesty.


----------



## Batkilt

Jay said:


> But is everyone retreating to the Brit forum the answer?


Yes.



> I can't see that it is - there's only so much that a mod/admin can do, it needs the masses and the established members to set and lead the example.


No.



> Or am I missing a potential solution here?


Maybe?

I'm glad we had this talk though. I feel like we've gotten to know each other better as a result. :cheers


----------



## Jay

:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

At the risk of asking a fucking stupid question, why does the Choi thread reside in the British forum?


----------



## Jay

The Spider said:


> At the risk of asking a fucking stupid question, why does the Choi thread reside in the British forum?


Apparently they deserve their own lounge :conf

It's not worth having an angry mob that will hunt me down and kill me to actually move it to the lounge.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jay said:


> Apparently they deserve their own lounge :conf
> 
> It's not worth having an angry mob that will hunt me down and kill me to actually move it to the lounge.


Hmm, an Aussie Lounge? Now there's an idea...


----------



## Back to Bill

@Jay is right about good posters trying to set an example though, it can have an effect, what strikes you with here is the quality and the boxing talk, I want to talk boxing again here, during the last days at the other place, I really couldn't be asked to be serious, boxing talk was minimal because there was so many trolls and that eats away at you until you yourself becomes a shit poster.

That all started the day when you lads pissed off, with here it has a solid basis in that the mods/admin/owner etc are proper boxing people, as long as an example is set then it should be alright.


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Spider said:


> At the risk of asking a fucking stupid question, why does the Choi thread reside in the British forum?


The choi is a place for general chat whilst avoiding the lounge of Esb


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> The choi is a place for general chat *whilst avoiding the lounge of Esb*


Shouldn't be too hard...


----------



## nufc_jay

@Noonaldinho


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> Shouldn't be too hard...


:lol:

@Meast


----------



## Noonaldinho

Noonaldinho said:


> The choi is a place for general chat whilst avoiding the lounge of Esb


But then became a Brit forum institution


----------



## Noonaldinho

how about an esb bitching and whining sub forum


----------



## DB Cooper

Noonaldinho said:


> But then became a Brit institution


Not so sure I want to be seen frequenting a Brit institution?


----------



## Roe

Jay said:


> But is everyone retreating to the Brit forum the answer? I can't see that it is - there's only so much that a mod/admin can do, it needs the masses and the established members to set and lead the example.


It's not possible to set an example though. Our strength before was that less is more in terms of quality. Although it was sometimes a little too much less. Now the more quality-based threads will just get left beneath all the "I think Canelo will LOSE lol !!" threads.


----------



## Batkilt

Roe said:


> It's not possible to set an example though. Our strength before was that less is more in terms of quality. Although it was sometimes a little too much less. Now the more quality-based threads will just get left beneath all the "I think Canelo will LOSE lol !!" threads.


:yep:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bill said:


> At the risk of sounding a bit harsh, whoever made the thread #TheMannyTeam! Ya DiiiiiNG Blat!!!!!! doesn't need banning, they need to be hunted down and savagely stabbed to death, you would be doing them a favour in all honesty.


^^^

Jay, just delete threads like that. Everything else seems to be okay.


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Spider said:


> Not so sure I want to be seen frequenting a Brit institution?


Brit Forum instution.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

scribbs said:


> I like @dkos's Asian thread moved here and possibly stickied if that's possible & dkos is ok with that.


Not so sure about that. Would probably be better a sticky in the main boxing forum.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> It's not possible to set an example though. Our strength before was that less is more in terms of quality. Although it was sometimes a little too much less. Now the more quality-based threads will just get left beneath all the "I think Canelo will LOSE lol !!" threads.


Cant these just get merged into the main threads, I suppose its finding the right balance of merging threads


----------



## Wallet

The Spider said:


> Not so sure I want to be seen frequenting a Brit institution?


You're in too deep now.

Once Choi gets a hold of you...


----------



## DB Cooper

Noonaldinho said:


> Brit Forum instution.


instution?


----------



## DB Cooper

Choi to the world :cheers


----------



## Batkilt

The Spider said:


> Not so sure I want to be seen frequenting a Brit institution?


You're our token Aussie.


----------



## Back to Bill

Roe said:


> It's not possible to set an example though. Our strength before was that less is more in terms of quality. Although it was sometimes a little too much less. Now the more quality-based threads will just get left beneath all the "I think Canelo will LOSE lol !!" threads.


How about a Mayweather/Manny sub forum, let them spackers have their own little world far far away from us humans?


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Spider said:


> Choi to the world :cheers


Were you on the original Choi?


----------



## scribbs

Having loads of threads about one fight that's 3 months away is annoying. How many more will be posted.

Will be getting threads like Is Canelo ginger & Is PBF black soon. Ok, I jest but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Batkilt said:


> You're our token Aussie.


----------



## scribbs

Chacal said:


> Not so sure about that. Would probably be better a sticky in the main boxing forum.


Yeah you probly right, would like it stickied tho. Before influx it wasn't hard to find but now gets buried by loads of threads. Searching sometimes brings up fuck all


----------



## Batkilt

The Spider said:


>


:lol: :cheers


----------



## Noonaldinho

scribbs said:


> Having loads of threads about one fight that's 3 months away is annoying. How many more will be posted.
> 
> Will be getting threads like Is Canelo ginger & Is PBF black soon. Ok, I jest but it wouldn't surprise me.


I'm waiting for the "Does Canelo smell like foxes piss?" thread


----------



## DB Cooper

Noonaldinho said:


> Were you on the original Choi?


At ESB? Yes, occassional posts. Did not inhale though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Spider said:


> At ESB? Yes, occassional posts. Did not inhale though.


:good, when? within the last year or previously?


----------



## scribbs

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm waiting for the "Does Canelo smell like foxes piss?" thread


:lol: or Does he have legs? Is he human? etc......


----------



## DB Cooper

Noonaldinho said:


> :good, when? within the last year or previously?


Both. But when they banned me a couple of weeks ago they stripped me of all my posts, and stole all my vCash.


----------



## Batkilt

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm waiting for the "Does Canelo smell like foxes piss?" thread


:lol:

Tempted to post that now tbh.


----------



## scribbs

I do miss the opinions of some of the regulars when it was a smaller pool of posters, like last week or so


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## GazOC

:lol:

Game, set and match.


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Parking-Ticket-which-I-cannot-afford-/261226091057?roken=puFCeo


----------



## Noonaldinho

Reda the questions at the bottom of the lisiting


----------



## Batkilt

What was it?


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Batkilt said:


> What was it?


Some bloke got a parking ticket and couldn't afford to pay it sonput it on ebay, bids were at £90 plus loads of messages giving him donations!


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

Morning Choi, what are everyones weekend plans?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:
> 
> Morning Choi, what are everyones weekend plans?


:hi:

I'll be getting sicked on, changing nappies and being kept awake with crying all night. This is my life now. I don't think I'll be able to get time to watch any of the Boxing this weekend, will need to grab 45 minutes here and there throughout the week to get through all the fights.

You?


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'll be getting sicked on, changing nappies and being kept awake with crying all night. This is my life now. I don't think I'll be able to get time to watch any of the Boxing this weekend, will need to grab 45 minutes here and there throughout the week to get through all the fights.
> 
> You?


----------



## Bryn

Haven't you got notifications to attend to?


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> Haven't you got notifications to attend to?


Nahhhh. Day off for me, going home and shiz. Someone else can run this place for a day.


----------



## Roe

Jay said:


> Someone else can ruin this place for a day.


I'm on it.


----------



## Jay

Roe said:


> I'm on it.


I mistyped.

Someone who isn't liable to break the site can run this place for a day.


----------



## Jay

No.. no... I fucked up. I meant to write "run" this place, but I wrote ruin.. which would have been fine, had I not cocked up in my next post.

I'm out.

:sad2


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'll be getting sicked on, changing nappies and being kept awake with crying all night. This is my life now. I don't think I'll be able to get time to watch any of the Boxing this weekend, will need to grab 45 minutes here and there throughout the week to get through all the fights.
> 
> You?


Im sure its all worth it though :good

Are you overrun with visitors at the moment too?

Im going to the races tomorrow followed by Rita Ora? dont know much about the broad othdr than that r.i.p song she did :lol:


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet


----------



## Roe

Wait, I'm confused. You did write "run". I changed it to "ruin". You then wrote "run" again but you had since written that you meant to write "ruin". I think that clears it up.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Im sure its all worth it though :good
> 
> Are you overrun with visitors at the moment too?
> 
> Im going to the races tomorrow followed by Rita Ora? dont know much about the broad othdr than that r.i.p song she did :lol:


Yeah man, fuck the visitors. The unannounced ones are the worst, I hate those at the best of times. I can never understand why people just turn up at my house, I never want to see them. My Dad used to be the worst for it, closely followed by Mrs West's dad. There might be something in that.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> @Wallet


Good monging.


----------



## DB Cooper

My choi levels were getting dangerously low.


----------



## 084

Tire popped on the work van. :-(


----------



## Batkilt

LP said:


> Tire popped on the work van. :-(


Rob's bird's pointy elbows did it imo.


----------



## 084

The Batkilt said:


> Rob's bird's pointy elbows did it imo.


:lol: only fair I should be compensated


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> :lol: only fair I should be compensated


Dirty LP :yep


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Dirty LP :yep


:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

Choi is losing momentum :conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Spider said:


> Choi is losing momentum :conf


Shurrup


----------



## Bryn

Another lovely sunny day, BBQ and beer weather. 

I had one of those Fosters Raddler's the other day, it was lush. Perfect for being out in the sun, weak as piss though.


----------



## DB Cooper

Noonaldinho said:


> Shurrup


----------



## Bryn

@The Spider


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Another lovely sunny day, BBQ and beer weather.
> 
> I had one of those Fosters Raddler's the other day, it was lush. Perfect for being out in the sun, weak as piss though.


Im just getting ready then off to the beer garden and then the racecourse :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Spider said:


>


:lol:


----------



## GazOC

BBQ at a friends house in a mo. On nightshift last night though so will probably back home snoozing on the sofa by early evening.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> BBQ at a friends house in a mo. On nightshift last night though so will probably back home snoozing on the sofa by early evening.


Have a good one Gaz!


----------



## Lazarus

Does this place do RBR threads?


----------



## Wallet

Lazarus said:


> Does this place do RBR threads?


Yes. 
@Roe is doing one now for the Huck-Afolabi card. http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...olabi-III-(-undercard)-Updates-amp-Discussion

Our previous RBR's are archived here: http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?15-Round-by-Round-Threads-Archive

:good


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> @Roe *was *doing one now for the Huck-Afolabi card.


I change my mind. A lot.


----------



## Lazarus

Wallet said:


> Yes.
> @Roe is doing one now for the Huck-Afolabi card. http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...olabi-III-(-undercard)-Updates-amp-Discussion
> 
> Our previous RBR's are archived here: http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?15-Round-by-Round-Threads-Archive
> 
> :good


Thanks bro.


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> I change my mind. A lot.


Shambles. :-(


----------



## Roe

Yeah. I agree.


----------



## Lilo

I wonder what Buncey made of Max Kellerman's post fight interviews with Stevenson and Dawson last night. Fucking awful!


----------



## Noonaldinho

All change again :lol:


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> Have a good one Gaz!


Cheers Noon. Landed in leathered at 1am, made a pathetic attempt to stay up for the boxing which just resulted in me breaking/ spilling things around the house for 15 minutes before going to bed.

Did you have a good day?


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Cheers Noon. Landed in leathered at 1am, made a pathetic attempt to stay up for the boxing which just resulted in me breaking/ spilling things around the house for 15 minutes before going to bed.
> 
> Did you have a good day?


:lol: good stuff.

Well I ended up leaving the racecourse beford Rita Ora did her concert in favour of going the pub! Feeling surprisingly fresh this morning, shortly meeting with the woman whos making the wedding cake!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anyone got experience with getting a Visa for the US?


----------



## Lilo

Noonaldinho said:


> Anyone got experience with getting a Visa for the US?


Just turn up and say you're with Al Haymon.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lilo said:


> Just turn up and say you're with Al Haymon.


:good

Think I've sussed it now.


----------



## Markyboy86

One of the hardest tasks in sport must be beating Nadal at Rolland Garros, guy is just a beast.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Yeah man he' s awesome on clay.


----------



## 084

You back straight sets Marky


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> You back straight sets Marky


:yep

Like shelling peas.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> :yep
> 
> Like shelling peas.


Me to :thumbsup


----------



## Holmes

Hey folks :thumbsup

Hows tricks?


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

Evening Nip!


----------



## Holmes

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:
> 
> Evening Nip!


Hi Noon :hi:

Been popping on here and there to see how you lot are keeping, I must say your business cards look better 

Watched the Froch v Kessler (PPV),m good fight, no point seeing a third though 

BTW, is @Teeto still knocking aorund? Fancy shooting that porno in a fortnight if he's up for it. I did one with a work mate and it was a fucking hoot. He struggled to get it up and the pro had to suck him off in the toilet before he come back in the room. He was so nervous it was unreal, I doubt I made thing easy on him with my chuckling. Best bet is to look down the camera and imagine you are watching a porno and film as a viewer. @1st Contact couldn't be more right about lighting, it's VITAL


----------



## Teeto

Holmes said:


> Hi Noon :hi:
> 
> Been popping on here and there to see how you lot are keeping, I must say your business cards look better
> 
> Watched the Froch v Kessler (PPV),m good fight, no point seeing a third though
> 
> BTW, is @Teeto still knocking aorund? Fancy shooting that porno in a fortnight if he's up for it. I did one with a work mate and it was a fucking hoot. He struggled to get it up and the pro had to suck him off in the toilet before he come back in the room. He was so nervous it was unreal, I doubt I made thing easy on him with my chuckling. Best bet is to look down the camera and imagine you are watching a porno and film as a viewer. @1st Contact couldn't be more right about lighting, it's VIRAL


Alive and kicking my friend. What's the bird like?


----------



## Holmes

Teeto said:


> Alive and kicking my friend. What's the bird like?


The bird we got was a prostitute. We simply paid £100 an hour and had her for 90mins (£150) and had to pay an additional £100 to film. www.adultwork.com  Take a pick.


----------



## Bryn

Hiya Nip. :hi:

Let's have a butchers at this porno then.


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Hiya Nip. :hi:
> 
> Let's have a butchers at this porno then. ;-)


1 copy and it's in my mates house (He did a P. He paid and I got £50 for a few hours work and practise most importantly. I have a few quid in the bank and have £300 set aside for a shoot. If anyone else wants to get involved please feel free to do so, venue would be great too, I hear @GazOC has a decent pile of bricks, may have to check out for myself, always been fond of Chester and also that's where a lot of pros reside on the site I linked 

How are you Bryn? Can't be long left with your missus either till Lil-bryn enters the world?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Teeto

Holmes said:


> The bird we got was a prostitute. We simply paid £100 an hour and had her for 90mins (£150) and had to pay an additional £100 to film. www.adultwork.com  Take a pick.


Mate if you can sort me that 'sexy-honey' bird I promise I will get round to this porno scenario and smash the living shit out of her pussy, her career will be ended.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

@Holmes

Did you call it 'council house cunts' in the end mate? I really hope you did.


----------



## Holmes

Unknown Poster said:


> @Holmes
> 
> Did you call it 'council house cunts' in the end mate? I really hope you did.


That will be this one mate. The one I filmed was a bit ropey to be honest with you. Literally was me and my work colleague in a car driving to this hookers house in Stoke. My mate knocked one out at his house and got cleaned up then picked me up and we went to Stoke, we get round there, couple of pleasantries and my mate's stripping off but gets all nervous. Next thing I know he can't get it up cos I'm there haha. They go into the toilet and she sucks him off till he's hard and then he comes out with a condom on and that's when it all started. Blowjob scene was easy to film, her straddling him was easy, it was him banging her from behind whilst squatting I didn't like. Saw his arsehole and I felt fucking horrible and greasy. His comeshot face fucking had me in bits, I had to bite my hand I was dying to laugh that bad.

Things I learned are light is important else you can't see what you're after. Don't drink coffee cos of the shakes. Have a wank yourself before hand else you get all hot under the collar and you wanna put camera down and get stuck in.

Ropey game but thoroughly enjoyable. I can only imagine what kinds of fun the bangbus guys had.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Absolute quality mate, sounds like a right laugh.


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> That will be this one mate. The one I filmed was a bit ropey to be honest with you. Literally was me and my work colleague in a car driving to this hookers house in Stoke. My mate knocked one out at his house and got cleaned up then picked me up and we went to Stoke, we get round there, couple of pleasantries and my mate's stripping off but gets all nervous. Next thing I know he can't get it up cos I'm there haha. They go into the toilet and she sucks him off till he's hard and then he comes out with a condom on and that's when it all started. Blowjob scene was easy to film, her straddling him was easy, it was him banging her from behind whilst squatting I didn't like. Saw his arsehole and I felt fucking horrible and greasy. His comeshot face fucking had me in bits, I had to bite my hand I was dying to laugh that bad.
> 
> Things I learned are light is important else you can't see what you're after. Don't drink coffee cos of the shakes. Have a wank yourself before hand else you get all hot under the collar and you wanna put camera down and get stuck in.
> 
> Ropey game but thoroughly enjoyable. I can only imagine what kinds of fun the bangbus guys had.


:rofl You absolute hero.


----------



## Jay

Holmes said:


> That will be this one mate. The one I filmed was a bit ropey to be honest with you. Literally was me and my work colleague in a car driving to this hookers house in Stoke. My mate knocked one out at his house and got cleaned up then picked me up and we went to Stoke, we get round there, couple of pleasantries and my mate's stripping off but gets all nervous. Next thing I know he can't get it up cos I'm there haha. They go into the toilet and she sucks him off till he's hard and then he comes out with a condom on and that's when it all started. Blowjob scene was easy to film, her straddling him was easy, it was him banging her from behind whilst squatting I didn't like. Saw his arsehole and I felt fucking horrible and greasy. His comeshot face fucking had me in bits, I had to bite my hand I was dying to laugh that bad.
> 
> Things I learned are light is important else you can't see what you're after. Don't drink coffee cos of the shakes. Have a wank yourself before hand else you get all hot under the collar and you wanna put camera down and get stuck in.
> 
> Ropey game but thoroughly enjoyable. I can only imagine what kinds of fun the bangbus guys had.


Hello mate! Where about in stoke did you end up?


----------



## DB Cooper

I'd never heard the expression 'bangbus' before :huh

Google to the rescue >>>

Bangbus: where hundreds of the hottest amateur girls picked right off the street, banged on the road and then tossed back out to the curb!

I like that. Will immediately add to my vocab.


----------



## Noonaldinho

The Spider said:


> I'd never heard the expression 'bangbus' before :huh
> 
> Google to the rescue >>>
> 
> Bangbus: where hundreds of the hottest amateur girls picked right off the street, banged on the road and then tossed back out to the curb!
> 
> I like that. Will immediately add to my vocab.


All aboard......


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## GazOC

Holmes said:


> That will be this one mate. The one I filmed was a bit ropey to be honest with you. Literally was me and my work colleague in a car driving to this hookers house in Stoke. My mate knocked one out at his house and got cleaned up then picked me up and we went to Stoke, we get round there, couple of pleasantries and my mate's stripping off but gets all nervous. Next thing I know he can't get it up cos I'm there haha. They go into the toilet and she sucks him off till he's hard and then he comes out with a condom on and that's when it all started. Blowjob scene was easy to film, her straddling him was easy, it was him banging her from behind whilst squatting I didn't like. Saw his arsehole and I felt fucking horrible and greasy. His comeshot face fucking had me in bits, I had to bite my hand I was dying to laugh that bad.
> 
> Things I learned are light is important else you can't see what you're after. Don't drink coffee cos of the shakes. Have a wank yourself before hand else you get all hot under the collar and you wanna put camera down and get stuck in.
> 
> Ropey game but thoroughly enjoyable. I can only imagine what kinds of fun the bangbus guys had.


:lol:


----------



## Lilo

@mods

Can you do something about roach and thuggery. They must be the same person.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-Was-DIRTY-FIGHTING-(Again)-By-LARA-(!)/page2


----------



## Lilo

@Holmes

I like how you haven't been on in a while, cue a quick mention of Froch-Kessler (it is a boxing forum afterall) then straight into the naughty movies! :lol:


----------



## Roe

Lilo said:


> @mods
> 
> Can you do something about roach and thuggery. They must be the same person.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-Was-DIRTY-FIGHTING-(Again)-By-LARA-(!)/page2


I think they're just both retarded. If I see that Roach fella again and he annoys me with another shit post where he thanks himself and has that stupid avatar then he's getting banned.


----------



## Holmes

Unknown Poster said:


> Absolute quality mate, sounds like a right laugh.


It was, that's the problem though, you have to keep a straight face and quiet. Really enjoyed it, I reckon a role play one will be hilarious. I may start a porn fund on here cos the bigger budget the better the porno. Say a ten donation and that gets you a DVD and helps it along. At the mo its a greasy flick with Teeto slamming a single mum in an hotel. Vans, props and people are needed. I'm looking for volunteers to come along actually 



Bryn said:


> :rofl You absolute hero.





Jay said:


> Hello mate! Where about in stoke did you end up?


Hi Jay, how you keeping? 
Talke. 3 bed house and spare room is where the oldest profession takes place.



The Spider said:


> I'd never heard the expression 'bangbus' before :huh
> 
> Google to the rescue >>>
> 
> Bangbus: where hundreds of the hottest amateur girls picked right off the street, banged on the road and then tossed back out to the curb!
> 
> I like that. Will immediately add to my vocab.


Can't believe your new to that, no probs, better late than never "the crowbar!".
Excellent concept is bangbus, just like casting couch. Think they are all setups but even so they are brilliant although bangbus is the best imo.



Lilo said:


> @Holmes
> 
> I like how you haven't been on in a while, cue a quick mention of Froch-Kessler (it is a boxing forum afterall) then straight into the naughty movies! :lol:


Haha

To be straight with you I've lost time for boxing ever since Juanma got beat. We were robbed of him v Gamboa by Arum, just pike Floyd v Pac etc. Had enough of the politics so I simply tune in now and then and just enjoy a show and switch off. I used to follow talks, build ups, tactics etc but now I can't be arsed. No point in getting built up for a fall. Burns is case in point. Fights Cook but avoids Broner, can't have that. Anyway back on a positive, boxing looks like its got some good fights so I watch from afar.

Talks if naughty movies are due to ne having post quotes and mentions about the matter. Need to get this going 

Hope all is well Lilo.

Btw, can't believe what I've read, seen and heard about Floyd v Alvarez, shocked me that did. I expected maybe Maidana or Broner. Alvarez may lack in ability on even footing but size is a massive factor. Great fight, feel sorry for Williams to have accident and miss on their fight together, wouldve been a cracker.


----------



## DB Cooper

Holmes said:


> Can't believe your new to that, no probs, better late than never "the crowbar!".
> Excellent concept is bangbus, just like casting couch. Think they are all setups but even so they are brilliant although bangbus is the best imo.


Posted a cool picture of a bangbus back there, but Mr Fairfax stole it back. Fancy getting all precious about a pic of a bangbus.


----------



## DB Cooper

Choi to the world :frog


----------



## dkos

Just looking at Jarrod Fletcher's amateur record, and he certainly earned his Commonwealth gold medal in 2006:

Last 16: Obodai Sai (30:10)
QFinal: Craig McEwan (27:10)
SFinal: James DeGale (17:13)
Final: Adonis Stevenson (34:18)

I know he was the home fighter at those games, but that is still an impressive run of opposition.


----------



## Batkilt

It's nothing to be sniffed at.

That's one naff fucking saying tbh, and I use it frequently. My patter is shocking. Just ask @Markyboy86.


----------



## Lazarus

Gentlemen, how do you post videos on this site?

Is it the [yt][/yt] formula or just the insert url link button and then (



)


----------



## Jay

Lazarus said:


> Gentlemen, how do you post videos on this site?
> 
> Is it the [yt][/yt] formula or just the insert url link button and then (
> 
> 
> 
> )


press the video button, (second from right) and then paste link.


----------



## Batkilt

edit...

Click on the video icon, insert the full url when it asks you to, and hey presto...


----------



## Lazarus

Jay said:


> press the video button, (second from right) and then paste link.


Thanks amigo.


----------



## Batkilt

Fuck you @Jay. I was trying to help him and give everyone some Harold. Fuck you, man.

Hi @Bryn. How's the bairn?


----------



## Markyboy86

The Batkilt said:


> It's nothing to be sniffed at.
> 
> That's one naff fucking saying tbh, and I use it frequently. My patter is shocking. Just ask @Markyboy86.


Yeah its pretty shit tbf.

Jack Johnson: Unforgivable blackness is on sky channel 166.


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah its pretty shit tbf.
> 
> Jack Johnson: Unforgivable blackness is on sky channel 166.


Excellent documentary. Have you read the book? I've got it if you ever fancy reading it.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Aussies had a good win in the soccer 4-0 against Jordan, and the surprise scorer after 91 international matches without a goal...



....Lucas Neil.


----------



## 084

Fuck knows how people get on siting on the dole. No work yesterday and a little job which took me 2 hours today and I'm bored out of my skull


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Fuck knows how people get on siting on the dole. No work yesterday and a little job which took me 2 hours today and I'm bored out of my skull


You should set up a page on Facebook, I've gotten quite a bit of work that way :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

G'day


----------



## DB Cooper

Don't you just hate it when you post a picture and the source of it comes along and steals the fucker back :fire


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Wallet

Who's the Mexican wearing Ricky's clobber?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Who's the Mexican wearing Ricky's clobber?


Somebody on Facebook just put this as an advert for there Tattoo shop.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


>


Impressive.


----------



## dkos

:lol: The only decent thing about that design is the text at the bottom.


----------



## Batkilt

Noonaldinho said:


>


That was done by the tattoo artist who owns the shop that do my tattoos.


----------



## Batkilt

Noonaldinho said:


> Somebody on Facebook just put this as an advert for there Tattoo shop.


He's done tattoos of boxers that are good. I'm guessing that's the design the person getting tattooed wanted.

www.tattoochameleon.co.uk/galleries/animals/

I've had 5 done there. None by Leon though. Here are a few:


----------



## Bryn

The Batkilt said:


> That was done by the tattoo artist who owns the shop that do my tattoos.


----------



## Batkilt

Fuck off @Bryn. :lol:


----------



## GazOC

Some shockers there!


----------



## Batkilt

It's probably a tattoo of a drawing someone had and wanted done. At least a few of them can do portraits well; I doubt they just cba giving this one to them.


----------



## GazOC

The ones that can't do portraits well, which is most of them, shouldn't take thew money to do them. They look awful when they arn't done right.


----------



## GazOC

@Bryn.


----------



## Batkilt

GazOC said:


> The ones that can't do portraits well, which is most of them, shouldn't take thew money to do them. They look awful when they arn't done right.


They don't. That's why I doubt this is actually supposed to be a portrait of Hatton. The guy who did it has been tattooing since he was a teenager - his dad is a tattoo artist - and I've seen his portraits. That's why I reckon it's a tattoo of a drawing. They probably should have clarified what the score was when they uploaded the photo though.

There are places that will take your money for a portrait even if they can't do one, and that's pretty shocking.


----------



## GazOC

You reckon its not supposed to be Hatton? Its that unlike Hatton that you're probably right! Never thought of that!


----------



## Batkilt

GazOC said:


> You reckon its not supposed to be Hatton? Its that unlike Hatton that you're probably right! Never thought of that!


:lol:

I reckon it's not a portrait of Hatton. I reckon it's probably based on someone's drawing, as opposed to a straight up portrait of Hatton.


----------



## Wallet

Most tattoo's look wank anyway, IMO.


----------



## Lilo

Cant remember getting home last night. Got to teach 15 four year olds in 90 minutes time. 


Win.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Really can't be arsed today and have so much to do by tomorrow :-(


----------



## dkos

Rumour on Twitter that Martin Murray will be on this year's Big Brother...:huh

Edit: Actually seems to be more than just a rumour, and it starts tonight I believe.


----------



## DB Cooper

dkos said:


> Rumour on Twitter that Martin Murray will be on this year's Big Brother...:huh
> 
> Edit: Actually seems to be more than just a rumour, and it starts tonight I believe.


It's a sure-fire sign you've really made it when you get to appear on Celebrity Big Brother :rasta


----------



## Roe

dkos said:


> Rumour on Twitter that Martin Murray will be on this year's Big Brother...:huh
> 
> Edit: Actually seems to be more than just a rumour, and it starts tonight I believe.


That's a strange one. Keeps him busy and could boost his profile a bit I guess, although the audience is completely different to his market. He'll go in there and it'll be:

Hot dumb blonde: "So you're a boxer, yeah?"
Murray: "Yeah."
Hot dumb blonde: "Who have you fought?"
Murray: "Well I recently went to Argentina and gave Sergio Martinez a really hard fight"
Hot dumb blonde: "Oh well done babes. Are you gonna fight David Haye next?"


----------



## dkos

Here's an article on children competing in Muay Thai in Thailand:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/morganh...-brutal-business-of-child-boxing-in-thailand/

It doesn't delve into too much information, but it is still an interesting read.

@Flea Man


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> Here's an article on children competing in Muay Thai in Thailand:
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/morganh...-brutal-business-of-child-boxing-in-thailand/
> 
> It doesn't delve into too much information, but it is still an interesting read.
> 
> @Flea Man


Good lad Kos, I need...anything!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> That's a strange one. Keeps him busy and could boost his profile a bit I guess, although the audience is completely different to his market. He'll go in there and it'll be:
> 
> Hot dumb blonde: "So you're a boxer, yeah?"
> Murray: "Yeah."
> Hot dumb blonde: "Who have you fought?"
> Murray: "Well I recently went to Argentina and gave Sergio Martinez a really hard fight"
> Hot dumb blonde: "Oh well done babes. Are you gonna fight David Haye next?"


Not far off a Sky SPorts NEws interview.


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Not far off a Sky SPorts NEws interview.


:lol: :yep


----------



## Flea Man

Hello gentlemen, how is everyone? 

Any news on Paup Snith's next bout? Rumour is that after 7 fights (2-4-1) Lucky ***** has retired, of course he likely had closer to 500 bouts we know nothing about. 

Who will Snith fight next??!?!


----------



## Back to Bill

Flea Man said:


> Hello gentlemen, how is everyone?
> 
> Any news on Paup Snith's next bout? Rumour is that after 7 fights (2-4-1) Lucky ***** has retired, of course he likely had closer to 500 bouts we know nothing about.
> 
> Who will Snith fight next??!?!


My money is on Tocker Pudwill, that's if Cleverly doesn't get to him first.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn, when you back at work?


----------



## Lilo

What's all this El banter like? @El Teeto @El Chattio


----------



## Teeto

Lilo said:


> What's all this El banter like? @El Teeto @El Chattio


a poster called el chapo got banned (thrown in the Gulag) just because Jay didn't like something he said so we're all protesting against tyranny by putting 'El' in front of our names and sporting this avatar



there's a massive thread on it maye, if you want in on the protest just give me a shout :deal


----------



## Endgame

Bye

:hi:


----------



## Batkilt

El Teeto said:


> a poster called el chapo got banned (thrown in the Gulag) just because Jay didn't like something he said so we're all protesting against tyranny by putting 'El' in front of our names and sporting this avatar
> 
> 
> 
> there's a massive thread on it maye, if you want in on the protest just give me a shout :deal


Where do I sign up to protest against Jay's fascist rule?


----------



## Teeto

The Batkilt said:


> Where do I sign up to protest against Jay's fascist rule?


I'll tag you in the thread now my man. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Back to Bill

How do you change your name?


----------



## DB Cooper

Bill said:


> How do you change your name?


What you got in mind, Billy or William?


----------



## Back to Bill

The Spider said:


> What you got in mind, Billy or William?


I was thinking more along the lines of Clint Thunderthrust but Sir William would do.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bill said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Clint Thunderthrust but Sir William would do.


It would take much longer typing in Clint Thunderthrust than it would say typing in Billy. Then again Bill would be easier still. I'd go with Bill. Then you won't even have to ask anyone about changing it either.


----------



## Back to Bill

The Spider said:


> It would take much longer typing in Clint Thunderthrust than it would say typing in Billy. Then again Bill would be easier still. I'd go with Bill. Then you won't even have to ask anyone about changing it either.


:lol: You may be right.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bill said:


> :lol: You may be right.


You could even shorten down to Bi, but people might get the wrong idea.


----------



## Back to Bill

:lol: Yeah I might give that name a miss, I may start getting private messages from Flea Man's stalker, Black2015 or whatever his name is?


----------



## DB Cooper

Much needed early night. Choi to the world :cheers


----------



## Lazarus

@Roe @Wallet Can one of yous please start a discussion thread for Garcia-Lopez. The undercard has started here too: http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp


----------



## Jim Kelly

where is the rbr for lopez-garcia?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Lazarus said:


> @Roe @Wallet Can one of yous please start a discussion thread for Garcia-Lopez. The undercard has started here too: http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp


Have your thread making rights been revoked :think


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> @Bryn.


Quality. :lol:



Flea Man said:


> Hello gentlemen, how is everyone?
> 
> Any news on Paup Snith's next bout? Rumour is that after 7 fights (2-4-1) Lucky ***** has retired, of course he likely had closer to 500 bouts we know nothing about.
> 
> Who will Snith fight next??!?!


:hi:

Snith will continue to be avoided by the big names while building on his already impressive cult following.



Noonaldinho said:


> @Bryn, when you back at work?


Tomorrow. :-(



Endgame said:


> Bye
> 
> :hi:


Come back soon. :hi:


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> Hello gentlemen, how is everyone?
> 
> Any news on Paup Snith's next bout? Rumour is that after 7 fights (2-4-1) Lucky ***** has retired, of course he likely had closer to 500 bouts we know nothing about.
> 
> Who will Snith fight next??!?!


That's what they all say.

***** will be back.


----------



## DB Cooper

It's that time of the night where I like to take in a little bit of Choi :good


----------



## Wallet

Kugan Cassius iFILM ‏@KuganCassius 3m
This Thursday, 6pm, Sky Sports 2, I will be representing @iFilmLondon on the famous bench on #Ringside . James was interviewed today for it.


----------



## dkos

I had a mental dream last night that Nkosianthi Joyi put on 160lbs and won the South African heavyweight title, thus becoming the first person in history to win some form of title in both the biggest and smallest divisions in boxing.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Shit man whats happening


----------



## Noonaldinho

and whats going on with adverts? thought @Jay wanted to stay away from that


----------



## dkos




----------



## Wallet

Anyone notice the show that was on at the York Hall a couple of months back which was sanctioned by the German Boxing Association? It featured the debut of Iain Weaver (who the BBBofC wouldn't license). http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=668727

Anyway, looks like they're planning something bigger now. They've got a show listed for October at Wembley Arena. http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=673199

Frankie may have opened a can of worms.


----------



## Bryn

@Wally.


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, Brynla.


----------



## Bryn

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Bryn

Well I'm having pasta.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> What are you having for dinner?


Strongbow.


----------



## Bryn

Do you ever have blackcurrant in your cider?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Do you ever have blackcurrant in your cider?


I have been known to of a Thursday occasionally. It's £1 a pint but it's pretty rough. The blackcurrant helps, for a while.

Can I change my answer to Carlsberg?


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I have been known to of a Thursday occasionally. It's £1 a pint but it's pretty rough. The blackcurrant helps, for a while.


Good man. How about ice?



Wallet said:


> Can I change my answer to Carlsberg?


No, sorry. It's too late.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Good man. How about ice?


Only if it's from a bottle.

Not in a draught pint.


----------



## Batkilt

I never really take blackcurrent in my cider, unless it's a weak draught pint.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Only if it's from a bottle.
> 
> Not in a draught pint.


Interesting. How was last night? I hope you got home OK. x



Batkilt said:


> I never really take blackcurrent in my cider, unless it's a weak draught pint.


Well, la-dee-da.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Interesting. How was last night? I hope you got home OK. x


I can't remember. :conf


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> Well, la-dee-da.


Dear Bryn,

I did not mean to insinuate that there is anything wrong with putting blackcurrant in cider. I was merely stating my personal preference, whilst passing no judgement on the tastes of others.

I am sorry that you may have inferred an anti-blackcurrant in cider stance from my post.

You are still my favourite Welshman.

Hugs & kisses,

Batkilt


----------



## Lilo

Batkilt said:


> Dear Bryn,
> 
> I did not mean to insinuate that there is anything wrong with putting blackcurrant in cider. I was merely stating my personal preference, whilst passing no judgement on the tastes of others.
> 
> I am sorry that you may have inferred an anti-blackcurrant in cider stance from my post.
> 
> You are still my favourite Welshman.
> 
> Hugs & kisses,
> 
> Batkilt


:lol: For ages I thought your name was BatKlit until now!


----------



## Batkilt

Lilo said:


> :lol: For ages I thought your name was BatKlit until now!


:lol: It's just a username I originally registered on a comic book forum with and just stuck with it. BatKlit works fine for me also tbh.


----------



## Bryn

Batkilt said:


> Dear Bryn,
> 
> I did not mean to insinuate that there is anything wrong with putting blackcurrant in cider. I was merely stating my personal preference, whilst passing no judgement on the tastes of others.
> 
> I am sorry that you may have inferred an anti-blackcurrant in cider stance from my post.
> 
> You are still my favourite Welshman.
> 
> Hugs & kisses,
> 
> Batkilt


Well I'm glad that's all cleared up.


----------



## Miguel2010

I did!

Alright lads BTW.


----------



## safc1990

Long time no see lads :hi:


----------



## Wallet

Miguel2010 said:


> I did!
> 
> Alright lads BTW.





safc1990 said:


> Long time no see lads :hi:


:hi:


----------



## GazOC

Batkilt said:


> Dear Bryn,
> 
> I did not mean to insinuate that there is anything wrong with putting blackcurrant in cider. I was merely stating my personal preference, whilst passing no judgement on the tastes of others.
> 
> I am sorry that you may have inferred an anti-blackcurrant in cider stance from my post.
> 
> You are still my favourite Welshman.
> 
> Hugs & kisses,
> 
> Batkilt


While we are apologizing I would like to offer my heartfelt regret at the ridicule I poked at men who wear flip-flops on holiday. I tried a pair out on my recent sojourn to the Domincan Republic and found them a delight to wear both in the daytime around the pool and at night while socialising by the bar.

I now know that my previously held belief, which was that flip-flop wearing amongst males is connected to homosexuality and possibly paedophillia, was in error.

Regards
GazOC.


----------



## 084

GazOC said:


> While we are apologizing I would like to offer my heartfelt regret at the ridicule I poked at men who wear flip-flops on holiday. I tried a pair out on my recent sojourn to the Domincan Republic and found them a delight to wear both in the daytime around the pool and at night while socialising by the bar.
> 
> I now know that my previously held belief, which was that flip-flop wearing amongst males is connected to homosexuality and possibly paedophillia, was in error.
> 
> Regards
> GazOC.


:lol::lol: flip flops rule


----------



## Batkilt

Dear @GazOC,

I am glad to read that you now realise your preconceptions about men wearing flip flops was unjust and discriminatory. Hopefully you will no longer be so quick to judge people based on their entire.

I am also heartened to read that you found the flip flops comfortable. The importance of suitable footwear cannot be understated.

Regards,

Batkilt


----------



## Bryn

Pretty sure I was mocking the flip flop wearers too, but I wore my first pair last Summer and thoroughly enjoyed them. Although, I did look like I was walking with flippers on until I got used to them.


----------



## Scotty

GazOC said:


> While we are apologizing I would like to offer my heartfelt regret at the ridicule I poked at men who wear flip-flops on holiday. I tried a pair out on my recent sojourn to the Domincan Republic and found them a delight to wear both in the daytime around the pool and at night while socialising by the bar.
> 
> I now know that my previously held belief, which was that flip-flop wearing amongst males is connected to homosexuality and possibly paedophillia, was in error.
> 
> Regards
> GazOC.


That took guts Gaz and I am pleased that you have become enlightened to the ways of the flip flop. I am an "over the top" rather than a "between the toes" guy myself.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Grant

@Grant was right about the flip flops. Who knew.


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Anyone got a HD stream for Paulie-Broner?


Let you down this time, dude!



Grant said:


> @Grant was right about the flip flops. Who knew.


Mentioning yourself is the worst act of arrogance. For shame.


----------



## kingkodi

Flip flops are yesterday's news. It's all about the Crocs :deal


----------



## Bryn

kingcobra said:


> Flip flops are yesterday's news. It's all about the Crocs :deal


All the rage with the girls down the hospital.

GTFO.


----------



## Wallet

Team Nice Dynamite?

What sort of faggotry is this?


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Team Nice Dynamite?
> 
> What sort of faggotry is this?


Awwwww, come here Wally.


----------



## kingkodi

Bryn said:


> All the rage with the girls down the hospital.
> 
> GTFO.


You just have no appreciation for stylish versatile footwear :-(


----------



## Bryn

kingcobra said:


> You just have no appreciation for stylish versatile footwear :-(


I see what you mean about versatile; I could wear these to a meeting in the City and then throw on a pair of jeans and wear them to the pub with the lads. They're really a jack of all trades.


----------



## kingkodi

Bryn said:


> I see what you mean about versatile; I could wear these to a meeting in the City and then throw on a pair of jeans and wear them to the pub with the lads. They're really a jack of all trades.


:lol: I was thinking more










but if you can make the pink work.....


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Good to see CHB thriving and ESB extinct, iPad broke 2 months back, came back on to see this place really busy. Credit to all the mods for putting the work in writing articles etc etc.

:happy


----------



## Back to Bill

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Good to see CHB thriving and ESB extinct, iPad broke 2 months back, came back on to see this place really busy. Credit to all the mods for putting the work in writing articles etc etc.
> 
> :happy


I second that actually.


----------



## 1971791

Blond Márquez?!


----------



## Bryn

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Good to see CHB thriving and ESB extinct, iPad broke 2 months back, came back on to see this place really busy. Credit to all the mods for putting the work in writing articles etc etc.
> 
> :happy





Bill said:


> I second that actually.


It was all me, single handedly, but I'm far too modest to admit it.


----------



## dkos

I just read that Sky boxing/darts presenter Dave Clark has Parkinson's:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...7925/Dave-Clark-words-Parkinsons-disease.html

:-(


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> I just read that Sky boxing/darts presenter Dave Clark has Parkinson's:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...7925/Dave-Clark-words-Parkinsons-disease.html
> 
> :-(


 Gutting.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bryn said:


> Gutting.


Come back and boast to the Aussie Pub Chat thread when you've had a poisoned dwarf mentally disintigrate and suffer a total meltdowns in the Choi thread. Until then, dream on.

@Bryn

(we've enjoyed a very memorable evening in Oz forum land)


----------



## Wallet

Wallet said:


> Anyone notice the show that was on at the York Hall a couple of months back which was sanctioned by the German Boxing Association? It featured the debut of Iain Weaver (who the BBBofC wouldn't license). http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=668727
> 
> Anyway, looks like they're planning something bigger now. They've got a show listed for October at Wembley Arena. http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=673199
> 
> Frankie may have opened a can of worms.


Seems Ryan Barrett will be coming back from his drugs ban early on one of their shows.


----------



## Bryn

The Spider said:


> Come back and boast to the Aussie Pub Chat thread when you've had a poisoned dwarf mentally disintigrate and suffer a total meltdowns in the Choi thread. Until then, dream on.
> 
> @Bryn
> 
> (we've enjoyed a very memorable evening in Oz forum land)


The Choi has had its fair share of meltdowns, Spider, believe you me.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bryn said:


> The Choi has had its fair share of meltdowns, Spider, believe you me.


The Choi thread has a long and proud history there's no doubt. But our Aussie Pub Chat thread simply went off tonight. At the height of the poisoned dwarf's melt-down we had nearly 50 people watching in total fucking bewilderment.


----------



## Back to Bill

Bryn said:


> It was all me, single handedly, but I'm far too modest to admit it.


:lol: Bryn the supreme mod, has a ring to it.


----------



## Bryn

Bill said:


> :lol: Bryn the supreme mod, has a ring to it.


:think


----------



## Wallet

@JFT96

Seen this?


----------



## Grant

That's old innit Wal?


----------



## icemax

dkos said:


> I just read that Sky boxing/darts presenter Dave Clark has Parkinson's:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...7925/Dave-Clark-words-Parkinsons-disease.html
> 
> :-(


I feel slightly guilty now about conning my kids that Dave keeps his dodgy eye in a cup of bicarb at the side of his bed. Good luck to the bloke, he's going to need it.


----------



## Lilo

So back home for three weeks end of July/early Aug. Haven't seen a live Sunderland game for over two years. Who comes to the HK friendly tournament in late July? Sunderland. When does Arum put on his 2nd big Macau card? End of July. How many good live boxing cards are on when I'm back home? None.

Great.

:ughh

@TheSpider What's this about a midget meltdown?


----------



## Bryn

Lilo you legend.


----------



## Wallet

Grant said:


> That's old innit Wal?


It is.

I'd never seen it before though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Drugs are bad


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Noonaldinho said:


> Drugs are bad


:lol:


----------



## JFT96

Wallet said:


> @JFT96
> 
> Seen this?


Wow, I wonder how he heard about that? I've always been a fan of Paulie after how magnanimous he was in defeat to Hatton & I love his commentary. What a legend!


----------



## safc1990

Anyone ever been to Riga? Away there for a mates stag do next week.


----------



## 084

JFT96 said:


> Wow, I wonder how he heard about that? I've always been a fan of Paulie after how magnanimous he was in defeat to Hatton & I love his commentary. What a legend!


He's a big "soccer" fan


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> He's a big "soccer" fan


Yeah hes a Juve fan im sure, Hillsbrough will be well known to him after Heysel im sure.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah hes a Juve fan im sure, Hillsbrough will be well known to him after Heysel im sure.


Yea your probably right, I'm sure he was cheering man united on twitter as well :think


----------



## JFT96

LP said:


> He's a big "soccer" fan


Ah right I didn't know that. He's a likeable character Paulie, shame he couldn't pull it off at the weekend


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Yea your probably right, I'm sure he was cheering man united on twitter as well :think


I recall him on Twitter cheering on Juve against Chelsea and Bayern this year and saying he was a fan, may have just been the case that he was cheering on any tally team, im sure he posted something when they won the league too though. No joy with tickets then i take it?


----------



## Lazarus

Wallet said:


> @JFT96
> 
> Seen this?


Paulie looking boom.


----------



## Wallet

Lazarus said:


> Paulie looking boom.


I have no idea what that means. :conf


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> I have no idea what that means. :conf


:lol: I'm glad that it wasn't just me!


----------



## Bryn

@Noonaldinho

Where you been, son?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> @Noonaldinho
> 
> Where you been, son?


With it suddenly looking and feeling so much like ESB around here, I'm not sure whether various people are just not posting as much suddenly, or maybe they're just harder to spot. It's certainly harder work engaging with the place.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> With it suddenly looking and feeling so much like ESB around here, I'm not sure whether various people are just not posting as much suddenly, or maybe they're just harder to spot. It's certainly harder work engaging with the place.


I'm with you.

My only gripe with keeping up with things is how subscriptions work and are displayed. It's so minor I've not mentioned it, but it's a PITA trying to keep up with threads you've posted in which have been replied to if you've not been mentioned or quoted.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:

I just havent been on much in the past week, got loads on with work and wedding planning , also its my stag next weekend!!!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:
> 
> I just havent been on much in the past week, got loads on with work and wedding planning , also its my stag next weekend!!!


Nice one. Where are we going?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Nice one. Where are we going?


Magaluf young Bryn! I'm working in North Wales next week , fancy a pint :lol:


----------



## GazOC

Where abouts Noon? Bryn lives in South Wales IIRC, quite a trek.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Magaluf young Bryn! I'm working in North Wales next week , fancy a pint :lol:


I'm closer to London than I am to those heathens up North.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> Where abouts Noon? Bryn lives in South Wales IIRC, quite a trek.





Bryn said:


> I'm closer to London than I am to those heathens up North.


Im doing a big rewire in Conwy , got 2 days to do it. It will be hellish.


----------



## GazOC

Fuck me mate. Thats *PROPER* Wales, they actually speak the lingo around those parts. Hell of a nice place though if you get time for a walk around.


----------



## Bryn

Doesn't get much more North than that. Last time I was in that area I went to a Chinese and all the Chinese staff there were speaking to me in Welsh. It was strange having a Chinese dude speak better Welsh than I do.


----------



## GazOC

You ever seen "The Wicker Man" Noon?


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> You ever seen "The Wicker Man" Noon?


Nope... do I need to?

Any tips for a foreigner coming to deepest darkest Wales? Im thinking of just calling everyone "Butt" to blend in. :lol:

To be hinest I'll be working 8-8back to the Travelodge , couple of beers and bed. Really could do with getting it done by the Weds night.

On another note Gaz weny on my forst run with a mate last night, did 3 mile and it ended up being my fastest time round the loop. Hes much quicker and can run further than me but it must have kind of pushdd me along, I even managed to kind of hold a conversation :lol:


----------



## dkos

Just pointing out this great deal that one of the boxing traders I use is doing:



> *BUY ANY NUMBER OF CAREER SETS THAT ADD UP TO 100 DISCS IN TOTAL
> AND PAY HALF PRICE THAT'S £50.00 PLUS P+P
> 
> OR
> 
> BUY ANY NUMBER OF CAREER SETS THAT ADD UP TO 50 DISCS IN TOTAL
> AND PAY HALF PRICE THAT'S £25.00 PLUS P+P*
> 
> 
> WILSON DOCHERTY 2 dvds
> IKE IBEABUCHI 2 dvds
> TONY JEFFRIES 2 dvds
> TOKUNBO OLAJIDE 2 dvds
> AUGIE SANCHEZ 2 dvds
> JOHN H STRACEY 2 dvds
> GERRIE COETZEE 3 dvds
> PIERRE COETZER 3 dvds
> PRINCE AARON 3 dvds
> FRANKIE GOMEZ 3 dvds
> TOR HAMER 3 dvds
> MAURICE HOPE 3 dvds
> COLIN JONES 3 dvds
> DONNY LALONDE 3 dvds
> CHARLEI MAGRI 3 dvds
> BYRON MITCHELL 3 dvds
> DAVEY MOORE 3 dvds
> PHILLIP N'DOU 3 dvds
> GARY RUSSELL JR 3 dvds
> MURRAY SUTHERLAND 3 dvds
> STEPHEN SMITH 3 dvds
> MALCOLM TANN 3 dvds
> CARLOS ZARATE 3 dvds
> PAT CLINTON 4 dvds
> MUHAMMED ABDULLAEV 4 dvds
> WAYNE ALEXANDEDR 4 dvds
> MIKE ALVARADO 4 dvds
> ALFREDO ANGULO 4 dvds
> O'NEIL BELL 4 dvds
> ADRIAN BRONER 4 dvds
> CALVIN BROCK 4 dvds
> DENNIS BOYSTOV 4 dvds
> CORNELIUS BUNDRAGE 4 dvds
> OBAR CARR 4 dvds
> ERROL CHRISTIE 4 dvds
> HOWARD DAVIS JR 4 dvds
> DOUG DEWITT 4 dvds
> SCOTT DIXON 4 dvds
> JOHNNY DUPLOOY 4 dvds
> LESTER ELLIS 4 dvds
> CLIFFORD ETIENNE 4 dvds
> TYE FIELDS 4 dvds
> STEPHEN FOSTER JR 4 dvds
> GEORGE GROVES 4 dvds
> DAVE BOY GREEN 4 dvds
> JOE GREENE 4 dvds
> LEE HASKINS 4 dvds
> PAUL HODKINSON 4 dvds
> RONALD HEARNS 4 dvds
> DANIEL JACOBS 4 dvds
> JULIAN JACKSON 4 dvds
> PAUL JONES 4 dvds
> CARL JOHNANNESEN 4 dvds
> MARK KAYLOR 4 dvds
> JAMES KIRKLAND 4 dvds
> ERISLANDY LARA 4 dvds
> GARY LOCKETT 4 dvds
> GARY MASON 4 dvds
> VANES MARTIROSYAN 4 dvds
> CRAIG McEWEN 4 dvds
> JAMES BUDDY McGIRT 4 dvds
> JOE MESI 4 dvds
> BARRY MICHAEL 4 dvds
> WELCOME NCITA 4 dvds
> ORLIN NORRIS 4 dvds
> TONY OAKEY 4 dvds
> MARTIN POWER 4 dvds
> PETER QUILLIN 4 dvds
> GARY SYKES 4 dvds
> CURTIS STEVENS 4 dvds
> PAUL SMITH 4 dvds
> LOU SAVARESE 4 dvds
> CORRIE SANDERS 4 dvds
> DMITRIY SALITA 4 dvds
> BILL JOE SAUNDERS 4 dvds
> EDWIN VALERO 4 dvds
> MICHAEL WATSON 4 dvds
> LANCE WHITAKER 4 dvds
> JIM WATT 4 dvds
> LIBRADO ANDREDE 5 dvds
> DARREN BARKER 5 dvds
> KELL BROOK 5 dvds
> MICHAEL BRODIE 5 dvds
> STEVE BOYLE 5 dvds
> JAVIER CASTILLEJO 5 dvds
> GEORGE COLLINS 5 dvds
> BERT COOPER 5 dvds
> JAMES DEGALE 5 dvds
> ANDRE DIRRELL 5 dvds
> TROY DORSEY 5 dvds
> MICHAEL DOKES 5 dvds
> ANTWUN ECHOLS 5 dvds
> YURIORKAS GAMBOA 5 dvds
> FRANKIE GAVIN 5 dvds
> DANIEL GEALE 5 dvds
> KENDELL HOLT 5 dvds
> MICHAEL JENNINGS 5 dvds
> VASILIY JIROV 5 dvds
> WILLIAM JOPPY 5 dvds
> JOEL JULIO 5 dvds
> KIRKLAND LAING 5 dvds
> WILLIE LIMOND 5 dvds
> ERIC LUCAS 5 dvds
> PETER MANFREDO JR 5 dvds
> ABNER MARES 5 dvds
> JAMES McGIRT JR 5 dvds
> DAVE BOY MCAULEY 5 dvds
> MILTON McCRORY 5 dvds
> ALAN MINTER 5 dvds
> MATTHEW S MUHAMMAD 5 dvds
> SPENCER OLIVER 5 dvds
> SECHEW POWELL 5 dvds
> AARON PRYOR 5 dvds
> DELVIN RODRIGUEZ 5 dvds
> ISHE SMITH 5 dvds
> LEON SPINKS 5 dvds
> DINGAAN THOBELA 5 dvds
> JUAN URANGO 5 dvds
> WILFREDO VAZQUEZ JR 5 dvds
> JEREMY WILLIAMS 5 dvds
> SAUL ALVAREZ 6 dvds
> KEVIN ANDERSON 6 dvds
> PAUL APPLEBY 6 dvds
> PAT BARRETT 6 dvds
> IRAN BARKLEY 6 dvds
> TONY BELLEW 6 dvds
> RANDALL BAILEY 6 dvds
> TIMOTHY BRADLEY 6 dvds
> SHANNON BRIGGS 6 dvds
> MARK BRELAND 6 dvds
> FRANCISCO BOJADO 6 dvds
> TONY COLLINS 6 dvds
> LENNY DAWES 6 dvds
> ANTONIO DIAZ 6 dvds
> DANIEL PONCE DE LEON 6 dvds
> NONITO DONAIRE 6 dvds
> BERNARD DUNNE 6 dvds
> CORNELIUS B EDWARDS 6 dvds
> DANNY GARCIA 6 dvds
> JHONNY GONZALEZ 6 dvds
> ALLAN GREEN 6 dvds
> JOAN GUZMAN 6 dvds
> LLOYD HONEYGHAN 6 dvds
> MATTHEW HILTON 6 dvds
> JEFF HARDING 6 dvds
> VIVIAN HARRIS 6 dvds
> STEVIE JOHNSON 6 dvds
> MARC JOHNSON 6 dvds
> TOM JOHNSON 6 dvds
> ANDY LEE 6 dvds
> JESUS SOTO KARASS 6 dvds
> EAMONN LOUGHRAN 6 dvds
> COLIN LYNES 6 dvds
> BRIAN MAGEE 6 dvds
> DERRY MATTHEWS 6 dvds
> RAY MANCINI 6 dvds
> MARCOS MAIDANA 6 dvds
> PAUL McCLOSKEY 6 dvds
> JAMEEL McCLINE 6 dvds
> FERNANDO MONTIEL 6 dvds
> TOMMY MORRISON 6 dvds
> JOHN JOHN MOLINA 6 dvds
> IAN NAPA 6 dvds
> BRIAN NEILSEN 6 dvds
> MICHAEL NUNN 6 dvds
> LUPE PINTOR 6 dvds
> BRADLEY PRYCE 6 dvds
> ROBBIE REGAN 6 dvds
> MARLON STARLING 6 dvds
> OMAR SHEIKA 6 dvds
> ANDY TILL 6 dvds
> PAUL WILLIAMS 6 dvds
> TIM WITHERSPOON 6 dvds
> NIGEL WRIGHT 6 dvds
> CHRIS ARREOLA 7 dvds
> SIMON BROWN 7 dvds
> PAUL BRIGGS 7 dvds
> LIVINGSTONE BRAMBLE 7 dvds
> JASON BOOTH 7 dvds
> STEVE COLLINS 7 dvds
> GLEN CATLEY 7 dvds
> NATHAN CLEVERLY 7 dvds
> DONALD CURRY 7 dvds
> BOBBY CZYZ 7 dvds
> DREW DOCHERTY 7 dvds
> CHAD DAWSON 7 dvds
> ANDREW GOLOTA 7 dvds
> VERNON FORREST 7 dvds
> ACELINO FREITAS 7 dvds
> TYSON FURY 7 dvds
> ROBERTO GUERRERO 7 dvds
> HOWARD EASTMAN 7 dvds
> MICHAEL KATSIDIS 7 dvds
> JUAN MANUEL LOPEZ 7 dvds
> SERGIO MARTINEZ 7 dvds
> ENZO MACCARINELLI 7 dvds
> MATTHEW MACKLIN 7 dvds
> RAFAEL MARQUEZ 7 dvds
> ANGEL MANFREDY 7 dvds
> RICARDO MAYORGA 7 dvds
> EDISON MIRANDA 7 dvds
> DUKE McKENZIE 7 dvds
> JOHN MURRAY 7 dvds
> RENDELL MUNROE 7 dvds
> IFRES OQUENDO 7 dvds
> BRANDON RIOS 7 dvds
> TONY SIBSON 7 dvds
> MATT SKELTON 7 dvds
> SALVADORE SANCHEZ 7 dvds
> CARL THOMPSON 7 dvds
> NIKOLAI VALUEV 7 dvds
> JUNIOR WITTER 7 dvds
> TROY WATERS 7 dvds
> HENRY WHARTON 7 dvds
> RICHARD WILLIAMS 7 dvds
> MICHAEL AYERS 8 dvds
> FRANK BRUNO 8 dvds
> DEREK CHISORA 8 dvds
> DIEGO CORRALES 8 dvds
> DEMARCUS CORLEY 8 dvds
> JULIO DIAZ 8 dvds
> JOHN DUDDY 8 dvds
> ANTHONY FARNELL 8 dvds
> HEROL GRAHAM 8 dvds
> JUNIOR JONES 8 dvds
> KEVIN KELLEY 8 dvds
> OSCAR LARIOS 8 dvds
> TONY LOPEZ 8 dvds
> ROBERT McCRACKEN 8 dvds
> KEVIN MITCHELL 8 dvds
> JAMIE MOORE 8 dvds
> MICHAEL MOORER 8 dvds
> JORGE PAEZ 8 dvds
> SAMUEL PETER 8 dvds
> CHRIS PYATT 8 dvds
> DWIGHT M QAWI 8 dvds
> JOHN RUIZ 8 dvds
> MELDRICK TAYLOR 8 dvds
> RICHIE WOODHALL 8 dvds
> KERMIT CINTRON 9 dvds
> ALEX ARTHUR 9 dvds
> ANDRE BERTO 9 dvds
> RIDDOCK BOWE 9 dvds
> RICKY BURNS 9 dvds
> MARVIN HAGLER 9 dvds
> GARY JACOBS 9 dvds
> MIKE McCALLUM 9 dvds
> WAYNE McCULLOUGH 9 dvds
> BARRY McGUIGAN 9 dvds
> D.MICHALCZEWSKI 9 dvds
> BRIAN MITCHEL 9 dvds
> LOVEMORE N'DOU 9 dvds
> AZUMAH NELSON 9 dvds
> TERRY NORRIS 9 dvds
> VICTOR ORTIZ 9 dvds
> JEAN PASCAL 9 dvds
> EDWIN ROSARIO 9 dvds
> RYAN RHODES 9 dvds
> BILLY SCHWER 9 dvds
> JOHN SIMPSON 9 dvds
> ANTONIO TARVER 9 dvds
> ISRAEL VAZQUEZ 9 dvds
> MICKEY WARD 9 dvds
> REDA ZAM ZAM 9 dvds
> ARTHUR ABRAHAM 10 dvds
> TOMASZ ADAMEK 10 dvds
> DENNIS ANDRIES 10 dvds
> ALEXIS ARGUELLO 10 dvds
> HECTOR CAMACHO 10 dvds
> NATE CAMPBELL 10 dvds
> DEAN FRANCIS 10 dvds
> AUDLEY HARRISON 10 dvds
> HERBIE HIDE 10 dvds
> JEFF LACY 10 dvds
> PAULIE MALIGNAGGI 10 dvds
> KENNEDY McKINNEY 10 dvds
> KELLY PAVLIK 10 dvds
> SHANNAN TAYLOR 10 dvds
> ANDRE WARD 10 dvds
> WINKY WRIGHT 10 dvds
> ANTONIO MARGARITO 11 dvds
> VIC DARCHINYAN 11 dvds
> SCOTT HARRISON 11 dvds
> AMIR KHAN 11 dvds
> VINCE PHILLIPS 11 dvds
> HASIM RAHMAN 11 dvds
> FELIX TRINIDAD 11 dvds
> KOSTYA TSZYU 11 dvds
> FERNANDO VARGAS 11 dvds
> JUAN DIAZ 12 dvds
> MICHAEL CARBAJAL 12 dvds
> JOSE LUIS CASTILLO 12 dvds
> JOEL CASAMAYOR 12 dvds
> JULIO CESAR CHAVEZ JR 12 dvds
> JEFF FENECH 12 dvds
> ARTURO GATTI 12 dvds
> PRINCE NASEEM HAMED 12 dvds
> VITALI KLITSCHKO 12 dvds
> JESSE JAMES LEIJA 12 dvds
> EUSABIO PEDROZA 12 dvds
> ROBIN REID 12 dvds
> DAVID TUA 12 dvds
> JOHNNY TAPIA 12 dvds
> MIKE TYSON 12 dvds
> DANNY WILLIAMS 12 dvds
> CARL FROCH 13 dvds
> DAVID HAYE 13 dvds
> ROCKY JUAREZ 13 dvds
> LENNOX LEWIS 13 dvds
> JERMAIN TAYLOR 13 dvds
> CLINTON WOODS 13 dvds
> NIGEL BENN 14 dvds
> DANNY GREEN 14 dvds
> BERNARD HOPKINS 14 dvds
> TOMMY HEARNS 14 dvds
> WLADIMIR KLITSCHKO 14 dvds
> SUGAR RAY LEONARD 14 dvds
> JOE CALZACHE 15 dvds
> RICKY HATTON 15 dvds
> PERNELL WHITAKER 15 dvds
> MIGUEL COTTO 16 dvds
> JORGE ARCE 16 dvds
> OSCAR DE LA HOYA 16 dvds
> ZAB JUDAH 16 dvds
> SHANE MOSLEY 16 dvds
> LARRY HOLMES 17 dvds
> ERIK MORALES 17 dvds
> MANNY PACQUIAO 17 dvds
> CHRIS EUBANK 18 dvds
> JUAN M MARQUEZ 18 dvds
> FLOYD MAYWEATHER 19 dvds
> EVANDER HOLYFIELD 20 dvds
> ROY JONES JR 20 dvds


Website: http://boxingfirst.yolasite.com/

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Noonaldinho

Video piracy is a crime FACT


----------



## GazOC

GazOC said:


> You ever seen "The Wicker Man" Noon?


Its a film where an outsider comes into a isolated, close knit community. They burn him to death.


----------



## GazOC

Well done on the run Noon, a bit of friendly competetion works wonders.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> I recall him on Twitter cheering on Juve against Chelsea and Bayern this year and saying he was a fan, may have just been the case that he was cheering on any tally team, im sure he posted something when they won the league too though. No joy with tickets then i take it?


Your probably right mate. My memory is vague.

Na not yet mate . Hopefully my pal can pull something out the hat. @Jules is writing a letter of complaint to Goldenboy :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Your probably right mate. My memory is vague.
> 
> Na not yet mate . Hopefully my pal can pull something out the hat. @Jules is writing a letter of complaint to Goldenboy :lol:


" Yours Faithfully, From a very angry female just outside Glasgow" :lol:

Looks like Haye/Fury could be back on, was just gonna say to Smed to get our tickets to avoid the fiasco of Kessler/Froch all over again :rofl


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> " Yours Faithfully, From a very angry female just outside Glasgow" :lol:
> 
> Looks like Haye/Fury could be back on, was just gonna say to Smed to get our tickets to avoid the fiasco of Kessler/Froch all over again :rofl


:lol::lol:

Will it be same date, I'm game anyhow


----------



## Jules

LP said:


> Your probably right mate. My memory is vague.
> 
> Na not yet mate . Hopefully my pal can pull something out the hat. @Jules is writing a letter of complaint to Goldenboy :lol:


They have still not got back to me, i'll give them until Friday then i'll write another lol


----------



## 084

Jules said:


> They have still not got back to me, i'll give them until Friday then i'll write another lol


Girl power :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Will it be same date, I'm game anyhow


I reckon it will be 28th


----------



## Markyboy86

Jules said:


> They have still not got back to me, i'll give them until Friday then i'll write another lol


I've been reading the Just Joan column in the Record to see if you have written into her for advice on this problem Jules :ibutt


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> I've been reading the Just Joan column in the Record to see if you have written into her for advice on this problem Jules :ibutt


:rofl


----------



## Jules

Markyboy86 said:


> I've been reading the Just Joan column in the Record to see if you have written into her for advice on this problem Jules :ibutt


Mark its dear Deirdre in the sun for my issues


----------



## Jules

Plus trying to sort out my boiler who knows a good repair man @Bill


----------



## Back to Bill

Jules said:


> Plus trying to sort out my boiler who knows a good repair man @Bill


I may be able to do an online diagnosis, what's not working with it, heating or hot water? and is it a combi or conventional?


----------



## Jules

Bill said:


> I may be able to do an online diagnosis, what's not working with it, heating or hot water? and is it a combi or conventional?


Bill it's in the flat i rent out. Its more than 10yrs old and is making a clicking sound. When the guy that lives there goes for a shower there is no hot water then when he just runs a tap its fine but is making the clicking noise all the time


----------



## Back to Bill

Jules said:


> Bill it's in the flat i rent out. Its more than 10yrs old and is making a clicking sound. When the guy that lives there goes for a shower there is no hot water then when he just runs a tap its fine but is making the clicking noise all the time


Is the boiler a combi? where you have instant hot water or is it the old style where you have a big cylinder in the airing cupboard?


----------



## Jules

Bill said:


> Is the boiler a combi? where you have instant hot water or is it the old style where you have a big cylinder in the airing cupboard?


I think its a combi as there's nothing in the airing cupboard.


----------



## Back to Bill

Jules said:


> I think its a combi as there's nothing in the airing cupboard.


Ok that makes it slightly easier, it's more or likely to be 2 things or a combination of both, best case senario is its the H/W flow switch, it would explain why he's still getting hot water from the tap, you get a better flow rate which tells the switch to fire the boiler up, as the boiler gets older the part becomes less sensitive and that's why its not working for the shower, the clicking noise however sounds like the diverter valve which is quite a big part and expensive, that switches the boiler from heating to hot water, again after time the rubber flange starts to become seized and its struggling to move to the H/W setting, it would explain the clicking, it's a common fault with all ageing combi's and it's caused mainly by sludge build up.


----------



## Jules

Bill said:


> Ok that makes it slightly easier, it's more or likely to be 2 things or a combination of both, best case senario is its the H/W flow switch, it would explain why he's still getting hot water from the tap, you get a better flow rate which tells the switch to fire the boiler up, as the boiler gets older the part becomes less sensitive and that's why its not working for the shower, the clicking noise however sounds like the diverter valve which is quite a big part and expensive, that switches the boiler from heating to hot water, again after time the rubber flange starts to become seized and its struggling to move to the H/W setting, it would explain the clicking, it's a common fault with all ageing combi's and it's caused mainly by sludge build up.


Am I better to get it replace or pay out the money to get it fixed?


----------



## Markyboy86

http://www.paisleydailyexpress.co.u...ts-is-rescued-by-firefighters-87085-33534827/

This happened about a minutes walk from my house, theres a pic of the wee ned cunt standing on the rooftop on the mainpage of the site :rofl


----------



## Back to Bill

Jules said:


> Am I better to get it replace or pay out the money to get it fixed?


Depends how much they try and charge Jules, they may suggest replacing both parts that's quite normal but you would be looking at about £300 parts and labour maybe more due to the age and difficulty in getting the parts, also you don't know how long it will be before something else go's on it, a decent cheap boiler you can get fitted for £1000 maybe cheaper or £1200 for a really decent boiler with 5-7 years guarantee? Prices may be cheaper in Scotland I don't know? anything more than that then tell them to get fucked.


----------



## Jules

Bill said:


> Depends how much they try and charge Jules, they may suggest replacing both parts that's quite normal but you would be looking at about £300 parts and labour maybe more due to the age and difficulty in getting the parts, also you don't know how long it will be before something else go's on it, a decent cheap boiler you can get fitted for £1000 maybe cheaper or £1200 for a really decent boiler with 5-7 years guarantee? Prices may be cheaper in Scotland I don't know? anything more than that then tell them to get fucked.


Bill i'm thinking replace it as it is an old boiler but those prices you put are cheap for up here. I put £1000 towards the boiler in my ex's house a few years ago the guy charged us £2k if you charge £1k the job is yours )


----------



## Markyboy86

Was on the GP facebook page and came across this guy who wrote on his wall "wanted promoter" intrigued, i clicked on his profile, what a lad Bogdan Boxer is with these videos, the soundtack to these vids is unbelievable tekkers!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=140492282819051&set=vb.100005748397326&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=140489392819340&set=vb.100005748397326&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=140491856152427&set=vb.100005748397326&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=140480319486914&set=vb.100005748397326&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=140473249487621&set=vb.100005748397326&type=2&theater

:rofl:rofl


----------



## Markyboy86

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=140424026159210&set=vb.100005748397326&type=2&theater

Dat handspeed doe, goin to the top :broner


----------



## Batkilt

@Markyboy86 Dat Philly shell, yo.


----------



## Markyboy86

Batkilt said:


> @Markyboy86 Dat Philly shell, yo.


This man knows, taking over when the Klits retire, no Deontay legs on this beheamoth of a man :yep


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> This man knows, taking over when the Klits retire, no Deontay legs on this beheamoth of a man :yep


I seen you touch a man with the jab and he did the stanky leg. He had the experience advantage too.


----------



## Markyboy86

Batkilt said:


> I seen you touch a man with the jab and he did the stanky leg. He had the experience advantage too.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaads.


----------



## Batkilt

Hi @Bryn. :hi:


----------



## Back to Bill

Jules said:


> Bill i'm thinking replace it as it is an old boiler but those prices you put are cheap for up here. I put £1000 towards the boiler in my ex's house a few years ago the guy charged us £2k if you charge £1k the job is yours )


A few years ago you could get away with charging that sort of money, seeing as the economy is fucked and the Polish have invaded the heating game with ridiculous cheap prices, you can't get away with charging that any more sadly, well sadly for me anyway.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaads.


Good monging.


----------



## Jules

Bill said:


> A few years ago you could get away with charging that sort of money, seeing as the economy is fucked and the Polish have invaded the heating game with ridiculous cheap prices, you can't get away with charging that any more sadly, well sadly for me anyway.


I'll keep you posted a boy from the gym gave me a couple of his mates numbers so i'll give then a bell tomorrow. The flat need a lot of work done to it now, well i think it need a new kitchen so i'll put one in soon and a full rewire, i have the guy that trains me in the gym to do that.


----------



## Markyboy86

Jules said:


> I'll keep you posted a boy from the gym gave me a couple of his mates numbers so i'll give then a bell tomorrow.


Openig line of @Holmes porno, this sounds promising here....


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> Openig line of @Holmes porno, this sounds promising here....


Bet you wish we'd arranged that meet up for tomorrow night now. :yep


----------



## Markyboy86

Batkilt said:


> Bet you wish we'd arranged that meet up for tomorrow night now. :yep


No im not, Crolla getting beat is a mood killa, aint it @Jules :lol:


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> No im not, Crolla getting beat is a mood killa, aint it @Jules :lol:


Well, Burns beating @robpalmer135's boy Beltran will put a smile on her face. :yep


----------



## Jules

Markyboy86 said:


> Openig line of @Holmes porno, this sounds promising here....


I wish it was like that, some of his mates are hot tottie. Just need a bit of work doing that's all lol


----------



## Batkilt

Jules said:


> I wish it was like that, some of his mates are hot tottie. Just need a bit of work doing that's all lol


Oh aye. "Some work needs doing," eh?


----------



## Jules

Markyboy86 said:


> No im not, Crolla getting beat is a mood killa, aint it @Jules :lol:


I like Crolla and had a good few chats with the guy, he probably thinks of me as some old bint form Scotland trying it on with him. Shit happens. Anyway I think Rees will give him one hell of a fight and think Gavin will beat him. I really like Rees think he's going to be far to much for Crolla.


----------



## Jules

Batkilt said:


> Well, Burns beating @robpalmer135's boy Beltran will put a smile on her face. :yep


No Burns being beat would.


----------



## Jules

Batkilt said:


> Oh aye. "Some work needs doing," eh?


I could be doing with a MOT myself but poor guy i rent out to has no hot water when he showers so i need to sort that out first.


----------



## Batkilt

Jules said:


> No Burns being beat would.


So you're going to go in a huff when he beats Beltran? Well, that's going to be a fun night out...


----------



## Jules

Batkilt said:


> So you're going to go in a huff when he beats Beltran? Well, that's going to be a fun night out...


Did you no hear me the last fight he had lol Face like thunder


----------



## Batkilt

@Markyboy86











Jules said:


> Did you no hear me the last fight he had lol Face like thunder


----------



## Jules

Batkilt said:


> @Markyboy86


Very true that.


----------



## Bryn

@Grant

Did you pick up on who Hazel from BB's ex was who committed suicide? Don't know if they were trying to hide it, but it could only be one person.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> @Grant
> 
> Did you pick up on who Hazel from BB's ex was who committed suicide? Don't know if they were trying to hide it, but it could only be one person.


Is that tonight champ? Not seen it yet.

I've not seen all of them if not tonight. What was said?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Is that tonight champ? Not seen it yet.
> 
> I've not seen all of them if not tonight. What was said?


I'm just catching up, it was from Tuesday's episode.

Hazel was talking about her ex who was a boxer and committed suicide. She said he'd been to the Olympics and then turned pro, she's also Irish so putting 2 and 2 together I don't think it could be anyone but Darren Sutherland.

Then that stupid Charlie cow asked her, "Did he commit suicide because of you?" atsch


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> I'm just catching up, it was from Tuesday's episode.
> 
> Hazel was talking about her ex who was a boxer and committed suicide. She said he'd been to the Olympics and then turned pro, she's also Irish so putting 2 and 2 together I don't think it could be anyone but Darren Sutherland.
> 
> Then that stupid Charlie cow asked her, "Did he commit suicide because of you?" atsch


I didnt see that one buddy, sounds likely though.

That Charlie is quite hot.


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> @Grant
> 
> Did you pick up on who Hazel from BB's ex was who committed suicide? Don't know if they were trying to hide it, but it could only be one person.


Not watching Big Brother but I know who you're on about. Was she not in the papers last year talking about it?

Didn't see your next post: she is referring to Sutherland.

www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/loc...f-irish-boxer-darren-sutherland-28495264.html


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> I didnt see that one buddy, sounds likely though.
> 
> That Charlie is quite hot.


Aye, she's one of the better ones. Pretty poor housemates this year.



Batkilt said:


> Not watching Big Brother but I know who you're on about. Was she not in the papers last year talking about it?


Dunno mate. Get involved with BB, though.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Aye, she's one of the better ones. Pretty poor housemates this year.


Terrible.

You doing Clev?
@Roe didnt you mention it too?


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> Aye, she's one of the better ones. Pretty poor housemates this year.
> 
> Dunno mate. Get involved with BB, though.


I'll give it a watch. Not doing much else this weekend anyway. Weekend before payday....


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: Good Morning Choister's


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.


----------



## GazOC

Morning. I've just bought a Liverpool season ticket. Must be fucking mad!


----------



## Scotty

GazOC said:


> Morning. I've just bought a Liverpool season ticket. Must be fucking mad!


How far are you from Anfield Gaz? See you got the Man Utd game in the 2nd home game too!


----------



## GazOC

Miles away these days mate. I'm half Welsh now! The season ticket comes with a lift into town though so I can few drinks afterwards if I want and catch a train home. Should be fun, not been to the matches regulary for years.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

what is this thread a little uk chatroom?

i thought it was all about choi :lol:


----------



## Scotty

GazOC said:


> Miles away these days mate. I'm half Welsh now! The season ticket comes with a lift into town though so I can few drinks afterwards if I want and catch a train home. Should be fun, not been to the matches regulary for years.


That lift part makes it all the better. I imagine you have digs to crash at in the city if need be too!
I see Liverpool are away the weekend of Canelo v PBF:happy


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Terrible.
> 
> You doing Clev?
> @Roe didnt you mention it too?


I'm thinking about it, need to get some mates on board, none of them are boxing fans really.


----------



## GazOC

Scotty said:


> That lift part makes it all the better. I imagine you have digs to crash at in the city if need be too!
> I see Liverpool are away the weekend of Canelo v PBF:happy


I've got a Half marathon the day after that fight. It might have to get fucked off.:smile


----------



## Scotty

GazOC said:


> I've got a Half marathon the day after that fight. It might have to get fucked off.:smile


Maybe you can run it alone another day with stopwatch in hand just like "The Jericho Mile":yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

GazOC said:


> Morning. I've just bought a Liverpool season ticket. Must be fucking mad!


Bet that set you back a bomb Gaz?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Scotty said:


> How far are you from Anfield Gaz? See you got the Man Utd game in the 2nd home game too!


Thats on my wedding day, hoping they move it to the sunday :good


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats on my wedding day, hoping they move it to the sunday :good


They'll move it somewhere for tv Noon. Theres no way it will be the 3pm kick off.


----------



## GazOC

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bet that set you back a bomb Gaz?


770 mate. Its only money....:-verysad


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

GazOC said:


> 770 mate. Its only money....:-verysad


Bloody hell, my old car cost less then that :lol:


----------



## GazOC

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bloody hell, my old car cost less then that :lol:


I think Liverpool are probably going to fail their MOT as well.:cheers


----------



## GazOC

I'm a little out of touch with whats down with the kids musically but surely this is a big, fat massive "choooon"?


----------



## Wallet

It's better than the shite @Bryn listens to.

Good monging.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> They'll move it somewhere for tv Noon. Theres no way it will be the 3pm kick off.


:lol: 12:30 on the Saturday? ? Guess what time my wedding starts.....


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> It's better than the shite @Bryn listens to.
> 
> Good monging.


You "don't really like music" anyway, so what do you know?

:jimigottatellya


----------



## SimonTemplar

GazOC said:


> I'm a little out of touch with whats down with the kids musically but surely this is a big, fat massive "choooon"?


I saw that last night and really liked it. Mrs Templar, on the other hand, says he's just 'copying Plan B'.


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> I'm thinking about it, need to get some mates on board, none of them are boxing fans really.


Are they the sort that would watch a tear up? Show them highlights of both Kovalev and Cleverly - tell them it won't go the distance etc.

Edit: That wasn't a knock on Cleverly, for a change, by the way.


----------



## dkos

I love this scene from Frasier :lol:


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> I'm thinking about it, need to get some mates on board, none of them are boxing fans really.


If I go, I'll be getting a ticket late, and it will be heavily dependant on the undercard. If you wanna tag along with us though, that's cool.


----------



## Bryn

Batkilt said:


> Are they the sort that would watch a tear up? Show them highlights of both Kovalev and Cleverly - tell them it won't go the distance etc.
> 
> Edit: That wasn't a knock on Cleverly, for a change, by the way.


:think



Grant said:


> If I go, I'll be getting a ticket late, and it will be heavily dependant on the undercard. If you wanna tag along with us though, that's cool.


Will it be like the time I was going to let you buy me a pint at Rees-Matthews I?


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> :think


:lol:

I reckon based on some selective highlights you could convince someone who doesn't follow that it'll be exciting with one getting knocked out - and there's a decent chance they both will look to do that. "Someone's 0 gotta go," -hype that shit as two undefeated heavy hitters, Bryn.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> :think
> 
> Will it be like the time I was going to let you buy me a pint at Rees-Matthews I?


It could be, I'm not gonna lie.

That was in Yorkshire by the way, I think you mean Murray.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> It could be, I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> That was in Yorkshire by the way, I think you mean Murray.


It was definitely Rees-Matthews 1, I was there!

EDIT: The 2nd fight was in Yorkshire.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> It was definitely Rees-Matthews 1, I was there!
> 
> EDIT: The 2nd fight was in Yorkshire.


Fuck yeah. Totally erased the first fight from my memory cus of the end.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Fuck yeah. Totally erased the first fight from my memory cus of the end.


I forgive you. I went with Mrs West anyways, she had a whale of a time.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I forgive you. I went with Mrs West anyways, she had a whale of a time.


You know how to treat the ladies, Bryn, you silver-tongued Devil you.


----------



## Wallet

Bitches love Gavin Rees.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> Bitches love Gavin Rees.


:lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

I'm rubbish at vBookie - can anyone explain how I can place a vBet on Price this weekend, please?


----------



## Guest

So Craney91 is here now! Mods gonna do anything about it?


----------



## Batkilt

Wallet said:


> Bitches love Gavin Rees.


That's going in my sig later.



robpalmer135 said:


> So Craney91 is here now! Mods gonna do anything about it?


I concur. Make the guy a mod, @Jay.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> You know how to treat the ladies, Bryn, you silver-tongued Devil you.


Not the first time I've heard this.



Wallet said:


> Bitches love Gavin Rees.


:deal



SimonTemplar said:


> I'm rubbish at vBookie - can anyone explain how I can place a vBet on Price this weekend, please?


Go to this thread: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?10171-David-Price-vs-Tony-Thompson-II

Enter your stake next to the relevant option (Price KO etc), hit the 'Bet Now' button. That's it. You have 647 vCash to spend, do so wisely!



robpalmer135 said:


> So Craney91 is here now! Mods gonna do anything about it?


Not a thing.


----------



## Batkilt

@Bryn He can't be banned for anything he posted on ESB anyway, right? Clean slate and all that


----------



## GazOC

robpalmer135 said:


> So Craney91 is here now! Mods gonna do anything about it?


Depends entirely what he does on here Rob.


----------



## Guest

GazOC said:


> Depends entirely what he does on here Rob.


When will the line be drawn though? If he just rants and raves like lunatic and rewins every thread?


----------



## GazOC

He and I seem to agree on several key issues so I'll be turning a blind eye.;-)


----------



## Batkilt

I think @robpalmer135 should be the one sent to the Gulag for trying to get another poster banned.

Grass cunt.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> I think @robpalmer135 should be the one sent to the Gulag for trying to get another poster banned.
> 
> Grass cunt.


And then you should also be for suggesting it!


----------



## GazOC

I know Craney could be hard work sometimes on ESB Rob but this DC guy doesn't seems OK to me. Not really anything for the mods/ admin to look at that I can see....yet!


----------



## FLINT ISLAND

GazOC said:


> I know Craney could be hard work sometimes on ESB Rob but this DC guy doesn't seems OK to me. Not really anything for the mods/ admin to look at that I can see....yet!


Nice to see GazOC can refrain from abusing his power.

Unlike them cunts on ESB who could hit you with the naughty stick for no apparant reason.

~Even GazOC himself got inexpicably banned from ESB one time - for no apparant reason ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Batkilt

robpalmer135 said:


> And then you should also be for suggesting it!


Nuh-uh. I didn't grass on anyone. I just said you should be sent to Gulag as you keep going on about -DC- being Craney91.


----------



## Bryn

Snitches get stitches, Rob.

@Pabby


----------



## Lilo

GazOC said:


> Depends entirely what he does on here Rob.


Is a actively engaging in discussion or are his primary motivations to get attention, wind people up and frankly, spout shite?

Does he bring the standard down?


----------



## GazOC

Lilo said:


> Is a actively engaging in discussion or are his primary motivations to get attention, wind people up and frankly, spout shite?
> 
> *Does he bring the standard down?*


I don't think he is. Do you?

(genuine question)


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> It could be, I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> That was in Yorkshire by the way, I think you mean Murray.





SimonTemplar said:


> You know how to treat the ladies, Bryn, you silver-tongued Devil you.





GazOC said:


> Depends entirely what he does on here Rob.





Lilo said:


> Is a actively engaging in discussion or are his primary motivations to get attention, wind people up and frankly, spout shite?
> 
> Does he bring the standard down?


Team Wales up in this bitch.

@Chatty @WelshDevilRob


----------



## Chatty

@Bryn I literally have no idea what your asking about, the quotes seem to be discussing two entirely different subjects but considering I don't like to shirk on anything I'll just say yes anyway.


----------



## Bryn

Chatty said:


> @Bryn I literally have no idea what your asking about, the quotes seem to be discussing two entirely different subjects but considering I don't like to shirk on anything I'll just say yes anyway.


Just referring to the fact that the majority of Team Wales has posted on this page of the Choi, now that includes you.


----------



## Wallet

Just an FYI, I'll be retaking my position as Team Wales President following my resignation as Nations Cup Chairman. 

Good monging, Bryn.

:wales


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Just an FYI, I'll be retaking my position as Team Wales President following my resignation as Nations Cup Chairman.
> 
> Good monging, Bryn.
> 
> :wales


You fucking won't.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> You fucking won't.


I'd watch how you speak to your President.

Don't bite the hand that feeds, Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I'd watch how you speak to your President.
> 
> Don't bite the hand that feeds, Bryn.


I will not be ousted as Captain. I've had more success with this team than you ever did.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I will not be ousted as Captain. I've had more success with this team than you ever did.


I didn't say you was.

No ones offered to run another season anyway, have they?


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I didn't say you was.
> 
> No ones offered to run another season anyway, have they?


I didn't realise that you'd offered to hand over the reigns to anyone? This is your baby.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I didn't realise that you'd offered to hand over the reigns to anyone? This is your baby.


Well I am.

No it isn't. It's Mand's.


----------



## Bryn

@Mandanda would rather hang out with the retards. :-(

We need someone with plenty of time and patience to run the Cup, someone like Rooq.


----------



## Grant

As a long time, valued member of Team Wales, can I respectfully request we change or name to the British & Irish Lions?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> As a long time, valued member of Team Wales, can I respectfully request we change or name to the British & Irish Lions?


Get out.


----------



## Batkilt

Looks like @Grant was just sent home from Team Wales' pre-season training camp.


----------



## Lunny

Grant said:


> As a long time, valued member of Team Wales, can I respectfully request we change or name to the British & Irish Lions?





Bryn said:


> Get out.


:rofl


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Get out.


Where is @Dinamita?

He'd have got the reference.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Where is @Dinamita?
> 
> He'd have got the reference.


Dunno where Beeston is, I've not seen him about in a while. He was a cornerstone of the Choi.


----------



## Noonaldinho

That's the Wales Job done, was in Glan Conwy , stayed in Colwyn Bay, what a shit hole, I assumed it was a holiday type place but everything closdd at 6pm!!


----------



## GazOC

It is a holiday place Noon but its a scenic/ family town. Castles and all that stuff.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Go to this thread: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?10171-David-Price-vs-Tony-Thompson-II
> 
> Enter your stake next to the relevant option (Price KO etc), hit the 'Bet Now' button. That's it. You have 647 vCash to spend, do so wisely!


:lol: you're a gentleman, thank you very much!


----------



## SimonTemplar

Grant said:


> As a long time, valued member of Team Wales, can I respectfully request we change or name to the British & Irish Lions?





Bryn said:


> Get out.


:lol:

Is it just me, or has the Choi become busier, suddenly, more like the old ESB days? It's almost as though now that this site has become so similar to ESB in its general tone we're all back to hiding in here. At this rate, there won't be enough of us left around next season to bother with a Nations Cup.


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC said:


> It is a holiday place Noon but its a scenic/ family town. Castles and all that stuff.


I couldn't believe how everything was all closed at 6pm in high season. The Weatherspoons mixed grill was excellent .


----------



## Batkilt

Noonaldinho said:


> That's the Wales Job done, was in Glan Conwy , stayed in Colwyn Bay, what a shit hole, I assumed it was a holiday type place but everything closdd at 6pm!!


So you're now eligible for Team Wales then?

My dog is Welsh.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Batkilt said:


> So you're now eligible for Team Wales then?
> 
> My dog is Welsh.


:nono Im Mexican.


----------



## Batkilt

Noonaldinho said:


> :nono Im Mexican.


:lol:

I retired with Team Scotland. Wouldn't want to work with anyone other than the legendary gaffer @Markyboy86.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Batkilt said:


> :lol:
> 
> I retired with Team Scotland. Wouldn't want to work with anyone other than the legendary gaffer @Markyboy86.


The foreign legion


----------



## Noonaldinho

Samsung 1 Apple 0

http://news-hound.net/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cent-coins/


----------



## Batkilt

Noonaldinho said:


> The foreign legion


That's nonce sense.

At least 3 of us were Scots.


----------



## Libertarian

@Grant

Indeed I would have gotten the reference.

I'm not around anywhere as much lately, do nothing but work these days unfortunately.

Saying that I had several years of basically being paid to post on ESB so can't complain too much.


----------



## Guest

Noonaldinho said:


> Samsung 1 Apple 0
> 
> http://news-hound.net/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cent-coins/


there still down a billion! and this was a fake story.


----------



## Jules

@Bill Boiler guy says £1400 and that's with him moving boiler about 10/15ft along the wall so I don't need to put it in to the kitchen and that way I wont need to replace the kitchen just yet. He quoted a further £700 for moving it into the kitchen :O so feck that, i'll need to find a joiner and asked to see if he can make a frame with a door to cover the boiler in the room up which shouldn't cost to much I hope. Then i'll save up get a new kitchen in a couple of years.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jules said:


> @Bill Boiler guy says £1400 and that's with him moving boiler about 10/15ft along the wall so I don't need to put it in to the kitchen and that way I wont need to replace the kitchen just yet. He quoted a further £700 for moving it into the kitchen :O so feck that, i'll need to find a joiner and asked to see if he can make a frame with a door to cover the boiler in the room up which shouldn't cost to much I hope. Then i'll save up get a new kitchen in a couple of years.


 @Bill the boiler guy is a rob dog :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

My stag this weekend, wish me luck!


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> My stag this weekend, wish me luck!


Hey have fun and good luck! What's the plan? And how long do you have to recover, grow back eyebrows etc before the big day itself?


----------



## Grant

Dinamita said:


> @Grant
> 
> Indeed I would have gotten the reference.
> 
> I'm not around anywhere as much lately, do nothing but work these days unfortunately.
> 
> Saying that I had several years of basically being paid to post on ESB so can't complain too much.


Hope ya well, champ.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> My stag this weekend, wish me luck!


Good luck!



SimonTemplar said:


> Hey have fun and good luck! What's the plan? And how long do you have to recover, grow back eyebrows etc before the big day itself?


Still waiting on a response to my PM. :sad2


----------



## Roe

Remember the guy that said he didn't think there was a Sky Sports 2? He's only bloody right! They've renamed it to Sky Sports Ashes for the next month or so.


----------



## GazOC

Noonaldinho said:


> My stag this weekend, wish me luck!


Have a great time mate!


----------



## Bryn

How's it going lads? Going to be 26c for the next few days here so thinking of getting a BBQ on the go.


----------



## Guest

looks like i am not the only one calling for Craneys head anymore lol!


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> How's it going lads? Going to be 26c for the next few days here so thinking of getting a BBQ on the go.


welcome to my life son! :yep


----------



## Batkilt

robpalmer135 said:


> looks like i am not the only one calling for Craneys head anymore lol!





Bryn said:


> *Snitches get stitches, Rob.*
> 
> @Pabby


----------



## Back to Bill

Jules said:


> @Bill Boiler guy says £1400 and that's with him moving boiler about 10/15ft along the wall so I don't need to put it in to the kitchen and that way I wont need to replace the kitchen just yet. He quoted a further £700 for moving it into the kitchen :O so feck that, i'll need to find a joiner and asked to see if he can make a frame with a door to cover the boiler in the room up which shouldn't cost to much I hope. Then i'll save up get a new kitchen in a couple of years.


That's fair to be honest but it depends what make of boiler and what type of controls he's putting in, if it's a shit boiler with a mechanical clock you can pick up for £400 quid then he's taking the piss a bit?

Also what type of room is he putting it in, out of interest, Bathroom, Utility, loft, etc?


----------



## Jules

Bill said:


> That's fair to be honest but it depends what make of boiler and what type of controls he's putting in, if it's a shit boiler with a mechanical clock you can pick up for £400 quid then he's taking the piss a bit?
> 
> Also what type of room is he putting it in, out of interest, Bathroom, Utility, loft, etc?


He says its a glowworm which i have priced at 550 think it has controls attached, the boiler is in the spare bedroom


----------



## Jules

Bryn said:


> How's it going lads? Going to be 26c for the next few days here so thinking of getting a BBQ on the go.


My neighbors want a garden party on sunday and with Andy Murray getting through on the tennis i think this is going to happen


----------



## GazOC

Please don't let him win on Sunday. I've nothing against the dour Scottish chap but British tennis fans are such middle class twats. I'd hate to see them enjoy themselves.


----------



## Guest

GazOC said:


> Please don't let him win on Sunday. I've nothing against the dour Scottish chap but British tennis fans are such middle class twats. I'd hate to see them enjoy themselves.


Andy Murray did great. But don't let him, Sean Connery and square sausage fool you. Scottish people still do NOT deserve the same civil rights and liberty's as every other race and nationality. If you here a scottish accent inside a restaurant this weekend, make sure you inform the manager so they can be ejected. Keep fighting the fight!


----------



## GazOC

:lol:

Its the English middle class I have more of an issue with!


----------



## Guest

GazOC said:


> :lol:
> 
> Its the English middle class I have more of an issue with!


What would you class yourself as?


----------



## GazOC

Working class. "and proud of it" as the cliche goes!


----------



## Guest

GazOC said:


> Working class. "and proud of it" as the cliche goes!


What makes somebody working class?

Whats your job?
What car do you drive?
What size is your house?
Where do you live?
What qualifications do you have?


----------



## GazOC

I work in a chemical plant. Homer Simpson type job 
No car as my job is local.
I live in a terraced house near Chester because thats all the space I need and it gives me more "fun money"
I have a degree buts its an OU one that I did in my 30s rather than a proper education.

Bog standard working class really.


----------



## Guest

GazOC said:


> I work in a chemical plant. Homer Simpson type job
> No car as my job is local.
> I live in a terraced house near Chester because thats all the space I need and it gives me more "fun money"
> I have a degree buts its an OU one that I did in my 30s rather than a proper education.
> 
> Bog standard working class really.


Yeh....you are working class. You even suffer from inverted snobbery lol!

Not sure what I am. Guess I am middle class. My Dad was an immigrant with no education but he made allot of money and I never went for anything. Also from London which kind of get's you thrown into that one.


----------



## GazOC

Yeah Rob, I've no illusions about the "inverted snobbery" thing.:lol::cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

Mmmm choi.


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.

What's the plan, @Bryn?


----------



## Batkilt

The Spider said:


> Mmmm choi.


He looks cool as you fucking like. He really looks like not a single fuck will be given that day.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Good monging.
> 
> What's the plan, @Bryn?


Howdy.


----------



## Batkilt

How's the wee bairn, @Bryn?


----------



## Wallet

£10k hair transplant. Worth every penny.


----------



## Batkilt

:lol:

Think of all the granny prozzies he could have had for that ten grand too.


----------



## DB Cooper

Received a phone call from a cute ex-girlfriend who called out-of-the-blue to see if I was still around.
We lost track of time, chatting about the wild times we used to have together.
Couldn't believe it when she asked if I'd be interested in meeting up and rekindling some of the "old magic".
Hey, why not I thought!
"I don't know if I could keep pace with you now", I said, "I'm a bit older and a bit greyer than when you last saw me. Plus I don't really have the energy I had back then."
She just laughed and said she was sure I would "rise to the challenge".
"Yeah." I said. "Just so long as you don't mind a waistline that's a few inches wider. Not to mention my lack of muscle tone, my teeth yellowing and jowls like a bloody Great Dane!"
She laughed and told me to stop being so silly, and teased saying tubby, grey haired men were a turn-on.
She giggled some more and said, "I've put on a few pounds myself!"
So I told her to fuck off.


----------



## Grant

Good weekend for Welsh and Scottish sport.


----------



## Lilo

Peak audience of 17.3 million watched the Wimbledon final.


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> Peak audience of 17.3 million watched the Wimbledon final.


and everyone on here thinks tennis is shit!


----------



## Elmo

And Wayne Rooney is a bald twat.


----------



## GazOC

robpalmer135 said:


> and everyone on here thinks tennis is shit!


Soap Operas and reality TV is shit. They also get decent TV numbers. Wimbledon final is the same as the FA cup final and Grand national, it transcends the sport.


----------



## DB Cooper

Grant said:


> Good weekend for Welsh and Scottish sport.


Hard to argue. That 77 year long Wimbledon hoodoo put up spirited opposition until the very end though.


----------



## Grant

So since I logged off yesterday, Rob has -

Defended both PPV's Eddie suggested.
Started a thread slagging Boxnation.
Advised that a Matchroom show would be 'very impressive' if the opponents are only 'ok'.


He is becoming a parody of himself.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.


----------



## Roe

How was your stag weekend, Noon?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> How was your stag weekend, Noon?


Really good mate thanks, Glad I kept today work free.


----------



## Guest

Grant said:


> So since I logged off yesterday, Rob has -
> 
> Defended both PPV's Eddie suggested.
> Started a thread slagging Boxnation.
> Advised that a Matchroom show would be 'very impressive' if the opponents are only 'ok'.
> 
> He is becoming a parody of himself.


Fuck off you twat


----------



## Guest

anybody notice that duffy has been posting again and D-C aka Craney has not been on all day!


----------



## Batkilt

Grant said:


> So since I logged off yesterday, Rob has -
> 
> Defended both PPV's Eddie suggested.
> Started a thread slagging Boxnation.
> Advised that a Matchroom show would be 'very impressive' if the opponents are only 'ok'.
> 
> He is becoming a parody of himself.


And he's the self appointed banter ratings supervisor now too. Those rankings aren't official though. Yet.



robpalmer135 said:


> anybody notice that duffy has been posting again and D-C aka Craney has not been on all day!


Nobody cares except you. Your obsession with the guy is borderline frightening.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> And he's the self appointed banter ratings supervisor now too. Those rankings aren't official though. Yet.
> 
> Nobody cares except you. Your obsession with the guy is borderline frightening.


No I just know that you have none.


----------



## Batkilt

robpalmer135 said:


> No I just know that you have none.


You know fuck all.


----------



## Batkilt

www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/staffordshire-bull-terrier-saves-teenage-2026911

Mon yersel, Midi. Good dug.


----------



## Grant

robpalmer135 said:


> Fuck off you twat


All facts flower.

You've become everything you hated about Bunce.

Difference is he gets paid for it.


----------



## Batkilt

Grant said:


> All facts flower.
> 
> You've become everything you hated about Bunce.
> 
> Difference is he gets paid for it.


Bunce is better too.


----------



## Guest

Grant said:


> All facts flower.
> 
> You've become everything you hated about Bunce.
> 
> Difference is he gets paid for it.


i posted in the joshua thread that i dont think hearn will do a good job with Joshua. hardly biased towards him!


----------



## DB Cooper

There's a game of cricket starting in about 3 1/2 hours time. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Grant

robpalmer135 said:


> i posted in the joshua thread that i dont think hearn will do a good job with Joshua. hardly biased towards him!


Not quite. You stressed some minor concerns that they'd rush him, that's it.


----------



## Wallet

The Spider said:


> There's a game of cricket starting in about 3 1/2 hours time. Just thought I'd mention it.


I'd keep that quiet if I were you.


----------



## DB Cooper

Wallet said:


> I'd keep that quiet if I were you.


:lol:


----------



## Lilo

Who's watching the Ashes then? One benefit of the time difference here: finished work and got in the house just as the first ball was bowled :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Good first session of cricket!


----------



## Bryn

Now Cricket, there is a shit sport.


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> Now Cricket, there is a shit sport.


It's a load of bollocks.


----------



## Chatty

Love the cricket but int got time for it today, prob start watching later int he week.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just can't get into Cricket.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bryn just be mad that Wales have produced one good cricketer in the last 10 years.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> It's a load of bollocks.


Agreed.


----------



## Guest

Grant said:


> Not quite. You stressed some minor concerns that they'd rush him, that's it.


Yep....also ignore the 4 threads I stated on the front page that have little-nothing to do with Hearn that all have 5 star ratings.....back to my old ways!!!!


----------



## Grant

robpalmer135 said:


> Yep....also ignore the 4 threads I stated on the front page that have little-nothing to do with Hearn that all have 5 star ratings.....back to my old ways!!!!


I can only post based on what I've seen champ.


----------



## Guest

Grant said:


> I can only post based on what I've seen champ.


Look harder!


----------



## Grant

robpalmer135 said:


> Look harder!


I've not looked at all love.

Nor am I going to.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I think I may have broken my hand. Not ideal 7 weeks before the big day


----------



## Lilo

@12downfor10 @Chatty @redandwhiterob

Thoughts on summer signings lads?

Jozy Altidore - SC shite at Hull, mint at AZ.
Vito Mannone - GK from Arsenal
Cabral - D MC from Basel
Mo Diakite - DC from Lazio
Roberge - DC from Maritimo

El Hadji Ba - Kid from Le Havre (never heard of him)
David Karlsson - from Gothenburg
Duncan Watmore - Kid striker from Altrincham

Gino Peruzzi, Giaccherini and Huddlestone & Rose (?) to come.

Haven't got a clue what the starting 11 will be come the start of the season; here's my guess:

Mannone

Peruzzi
Diakite
O'Shea
Rose

Giaccherini
Cabral
N'Diaye
Johnson

Sess
Altidore/Fletcher


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

@Lilo How do you rate Huddleston, I think he's a good footballer, his range of passing is excellent,good signing for Sunderland if you can get him


----------



## Lilo

I haven't seen much of him in the past two years to be honest but was always a strong player, good on the ball etc. He's far better than Cattermole, Vaughan and Gardner. I think we'd be solid in the middle if we had Cabral and Huddlestone sitting. Then the front four (Johnson, that Juve winger, Sess and Fletcher) supported by Peruzzi and Rose.

Sounds decent on paper.


----------



## Wallet

Mannone's pretty wank from what I've seen, I'd probably go with Westwood myself. 

I don't think he was as bad at Hull as people make out. His build up play was decent, he just didn't know where the back of the net was. I'm not sure scoring in the Dutch league proves that much has change. Only time will tell.


----------



## Chatty

Lilo said:


> @12downfor10 @Chatty @redandwhiterob
> 
> Thoughts on summer signings lads?
> 
> Jozy Altidore - SC shite at Hull, mint at AZ.
> Vito Mannone - GK from Arsenal
> Cabral - D MC from Basel
> Mo Diakite - DC from Lazio
> Roberge - DC from Maritimo
> 
> El Hadji Ba - Kid from Le Havre (never heard of him)
> David Karlsson - from Gothenburg
> Duncan Watmore - Kid striker from Altrincham
> 
> Gino Peruzzi, Giaccherini and Huddlestone & Rose (?) to come.
> 
> Haven't got a clue what the starting 11 will be come the start of the season; here's my guess:
> 
> Mannone
> 
> Peruzzi
> Diakite
> O'Shea
> Rose
> 
> Giaccherini
> Cabral
> N'Diaye
> Johnson
> 
> Sess
> Altidore/Fletcher


Honestly have never heard of most of them so its just a game of see what happens for
me. I thini Manone will be baxk up though abd Westwood will be number one keeper.


----------



## Lilo

Put it this way - Mignolet was the best keeper in the league last year; saved us a fair few points. Mannone is a shit replacement even if he is half decent.

I'm not sure which way it will go, can see one of two scenarios: 1) the squad gels, one of the new guys turns out to be mint and we finish in the top 8, or; 2) the squad doesn't gel, PDC goes in a huff and resigns leaving us to get relegated.


----------



## redandwhiterob

Lilo said:


> @12downfor10 @Chatty @redandwhiterob
> 
> Thoughts on summer signings lads?
> 
> Jozy Altidore - SC shite at Hull, mint at AZ.
> Vito Mannone - GK from Arsenal
> Cabral - D MC from Basel
> Mo Diakite - DC from Lazio
> Roberge - DC from Maritimo
> 
> El Hadji Ba - Kid from Le Havre (never heard of him)
> David Karlsson - from Gothenburg
> Duncan Watmore - Kid striker from Altrincham
> 
> Gino Peruzzi, Giaccherini and Huddlestone & Rose (?) to come.
> 
> Haven't got a clue what the starting 11 will be come the start of the season; here's my guess:
> 
> Mannone
> 
> Peruzzi
> Diakite
> O'Shea
> Rose
> 
> Giaccherini
> Cabral
> N'Diaye
> Johnson
> 
> Sess
> Altidore/Fletcher


I think its going to be a hugely interesting season mate and one I am looking forward to. Havent had a season ticket for a few years and just pick and choose my games now but feel like I will be getting to quite a few home games this year. TBH I no next nowt about the new lads, like most Sunderland fans I guess. One thing I do no though is that things had to change somewhere down the line with regards to the whole structure at the club. With regards to Di Canio I would just like to see him reign things in just a touch. Yes work them hard, get them disciplined but when it comes to criticizing the players do it behind closed doors and keep it in house. All in all I think the next few years should be very interesting


----------



## Bryn

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bryn just be mad that Wales have produced one good cricketer in the last 10 years.


You're right mate, I'd have preferred Wales to have not produced any so that we would not be associated with cricket at all.


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> @12downfor10 @Chatty @redandwhiterob
> 
> Thoughts on summer signings lads?
> 
> Jozy Altidore - SC shite at Hull, mint at AZ.
> Vito Mannone - GK from Arsenal
> Cabral - D MC from Basel
> Mo Diakite - DC from Lazio
> Roberge - DC from Maritimo
> 
> El Hadji Ba - Kid from Le Havre (never heard of him)
> David Karlsson - from Gothenburg
> Duncan Watmore - Kid striker from Altrincham
> 
> Gino Peruzzi, Giaccherini and Huddlestone & Rose (?) to come.
> 
> Haven't got a clue what the starting 11 will be come the start of the season; here's my guess:
> 
> Mannone
> 
> Peruzzi
> Diakite
> O'Shea
> Rose
> 
> Giaccherini
> Cabral
> N'Diaye
> Johnson
> 
> Sess
> Altidore/Fletcher


Rose won't be leaving Spurs. I still think your going to stuggle to make the top10.

From what I understand Huddlestone fee is agreed, terms agreed but he can't pass the medical.


----------



## Markyboy86

@DrMo Hows the dorset nagas coming along this year mate? Dieing for a wee curry that will blow the mouth off me :hey


----------



## DrMo

Markyboy86 said:


> @DrMo Hows the dorset nagas coming along this year mate? Dieing for a wee curry that will blow the mouth off me :hey


Pretty good, there should be some by the middle of August :good


----------



## Markyboy86

DrMo said:


> Pretty good, there should be some by the middle of August :good


Good man, ship some up my way when they are ready please, got a mate who thinks he can eat pretty much anything spicy, he downed a pint of Tabasco sauce. Ive promised him a curry (2 portions) with 2 peppers in them if they are available. Too little or too much?


----------



## DrMo

Markyboy86 said:


> Good man, ship some up my way when they are ready please, got a mate who thinks he can eat pretty much anything spicy, he downed a pint of Tabasco sauce. Ive promised him a curry (2 portions) with 2 peppers in them if they are available. Too little or too much?


:lol: That will be brutal. I've never made a curry with more than one so two should probably blow his head off :yep


----------



## Markyboy86

DrMo said:


> :lol: That will be brutal. I've never made a curry with more than one so two should probably blow his head off :yep


The lad is that confident, theres also a copper that comes in and thinks he can handle anything spicy, might put 3 in his :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Currently watching "United" A drama on BBC4 about the Munich disaster, very highly recomended


----------



## GazOC

Markyboy86 said:


> The lad is that confident, theres also a copper that comes in and thinks he can handle anything spicy, might put 3 in his :lol:


Get the copper to Hamburg, they do a bratworst (sp!) there that they rate in spicyness from 1 to 10 and number 8 wiped out every one of my mates who thought they could handle spicy food. One bloke drank 2 pints of milk and still had to go home for the night.


----------



## Markyboy86

GazOC said:


> Get the copper to Hamburg, they do a bratworst (sp!) there that they rate in spicyness from 1 to 10 and number 8 wiped out every one of my mates who thought they could handle spicy food. One bloke drank 2 pints of milk and still had to go home for the night.


:lol:

Is that a currywurst? Or are they different things?


----------



## GazOC

Markyboy86 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Is that a currywurst? Or are they different things?


dunno mate. I hate spicy food so just watched as my mates ate these sausages in sauce and collapsed! They were all giving it the Billy Big Bollocks beforehand as well.


----------



## Markyboy86

GazOC said:


> dunno mate. I hate spicy food so just watched as my mates ate these sausages in sauce and collapsed! They were all giving it the Billy Big Bollocks beforehand as well.


I would most likely be the same as them tbh :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Certain words on this site are now underlined and link to an advert, such as Robs coment about Huddleston failing a medical. :think


----------



## Guest

Noonaldinho said:


> Certain words on this site are now underlined and link to an advert, such as Robs coment about Huddleston failing a medical. :think


???


----------



## Markyboy86

Adrien Broners twitter....


Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 4h
I'm bout to play Russia roulette with a fully loaded pistol maybe all my problems will go away!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 4h
Fuck a hater
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Let a mf say some foul shit today!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Chity chity bang bang my *****!!!!
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Time to get another number fuck everybody .....
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
I'm out here!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Fuck boxing fuck these whack ass bitch and these hating ass *****s!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
And I travel with the heat like the towel boy
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Street ***** back
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
I don't care bout being dead or in jail!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
I might not make it to see 25 but a lot of mfs won't make it at all!!!! #BODIES
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
I still be on that one shit!!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Mfs will die boa better stop playing!!


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> Adrien Broners twitter....
> 
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 4h
> I'm bout to play Russia roulette with a fully loaded pistol maybe all my problems will go away!!!
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 4h
> Fuck a hater
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> Let a mf say some foul shit today!!!
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> Chity chity bang bang my *****!!!!
> Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> Time to get another number fuck everybody .....
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> I'm out here!!!
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> Fuck boxing fuck these whack ass bitch and these hating ass *****s!!!
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> And I travel with the heat like the towel boy
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> Street ***** back
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> I don't care bout being dead or in jail!!!
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> I might not make it to see 25 but a lot of mfs won't make it at all!!!! #BODIES
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> I still be on that one shit!!!!
> Expand
> Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
> Mfs will die boa better stop playing!!


----------



## Bryn

Missed you guys. :hi:


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> Missed you guys. :hi:


How's things?


----------



## Markyboy86

Jake Bugg just killed it at T! What a musician @Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Batkilt said:


> How's things?


Awesome, thanks mate. How you doing?



Markyboy86 said:


> Jake Bugg just killed it at T! What a musician @Bryn


I'm a fan, I'll watch that on YT when it's up. The kid's a real talent.


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> Awesome, thanks mate. How you doing?
> 
> I'm a fan, I'll watch that on YT when it's up. The kid's a real talent.


He is great, Mumford and sons set is just starting live on bbc3 :happy


----------



## Guest

Markyboy86 said:


> He is great, Mumford and sons set is just starting live on bbc3 :happy


GAY!


----------



## Markyboy86

robpalmer135 said:


> GAY!


God loves all his children equally Robert.


----------



## Guest

Markyboy86 said:


> God loves all his children equally Robert.


and.....doesn't mean liking Mumford & Sons isn't GAY!


----------



## Markyboy86

robpalmer135 said:


> and.....doesn't mean liking Mumford & Sons isn't GAY!


Does spelling gay in capital letters make me super gay bobby? I thought you were supposed to grow out of doing that when you started growing pubes on yer baws.

Your bants is GAY!! LOL


----------



## Markyboy86

And my avater clearly states that i demolish pussy all day long, so.... 1-0


----------



## DB Cooper

Nothing honourable about demolishing pussies.


----------



## Guest

Markyboy86 said:


> Does spelling gay in capital letters make me super gay bobby? I thought you were supposed to grow out of doing that when you started growing pubes on yer baws.
> 
> Your bants is GAY!! LOL


Laughing at your own jokes....also GAY.


----------



## Markyboy86

robpalmer135 said:


> Laughing at your own jokes....also GAY.


:ughh


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> Awesome, thanks mate. How you doing?


I'm fucked off with the humidity and heat. Not slept properly all weak. Scotland isn't supposed to be warm, dang nabbit!
@Markyboy86 I hate to admit it, but @robpalmer135 is right about Mumford And Sons. They're shite and pish at the same time.


----------



## Markyboy86

Batkilt said:


> I'm fucked off with the humidity and heat. Not slept properly all weak. Scotland isn't supposed to be warm, dang nabbit!
> 
> @Markyboy86 I hate to admit it, but @robpalmer135 is right about Mumford And Sons. They're shite and pish at the same time.


No


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> No


Yes.


----------



## 084

Scorching day. Going to sit in garden as cant walk anywhere as done foot ligaments in on holiday. Only have one beer in fridge as well so bit of a dilemma


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Scorching day. Going to sit in garden as cant walk anywhere as done foot ligaments in on holiday. Only have one beer in fridge as well so bit of a dilemma


If you were any sort of man you would send Kelly to the shop and get your cargo.


----------



## Batkilt

LP said:


> Scorching day. Going to sit in garden as cant walk anywhere as done foot ligaments in on holiday. Only have one beer in fridge as well so bit of a dilemma


That's not a dilemma, as there's an obvious solution - man up and buy booze.


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP Im sure Tony Thompsons missus discarded wheelchair will be kicking about somewhere now that hes away back home, get that and roll down to the shop swagged out like the G you are.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> If you were any sort of man you would send Kelly to the shop and get your cargo.


She fucked off out on the boat



Batkilt said:


> That's not a dilemma, as there's an obvious solution - man up and buy booze.


Can't walk man. Hopefully mum will get me some haha



Markyboy86 said:


> @LP Im sure Tony Thompsons missus discarded wheelchair will be kicking about somewhere now that hes away back home, get that and roll down to the shop swagged out like the G you are.


Haha I had a wheel chair at airport, literally pushed me on the plane, skipped pass check in, and same on way out right into the car park where my mate picked me up


----------



## Batkilt

Off to the bowling club to watch the memorial tournament for my dad' s friend that passed away last year. And to drink cider.


----------



## Guest

avoidong the all the boxing from saturday so i can watch it on my flight to new york on sunday afternoon. gonna hit the gym and then get wasted at the pool, might watch the USA v Cuba game. and got a football match for my new team tomorrow.


----------



## GPater

sayin lads?


----------



## Bryn




----------



## Holmes

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=121092308468#

Awesome.


----------



## dkos

I was looking on BoxRec and saw Ali Raymi, a 39-year old minimumweight with a perfect 12-0, 12KOs record. Not only that, but all the stoppages were in the first round. Intrigued, I looked for some footage of him. This is what I found...






:lol:

---

862


----------



## GazOC

Clueless. Both of them. And the ref for that matter.


----------



## Holmes

GazOC said:


> Clueless. Both of them. And the ref for that matter.


10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1. Blast off!


----------



## Lilo

It looks like a comedy sketch.


----------



## Roe

:lol: Looks like a mini version of Rocky.


----------



## Roe

@Markyboy86 you got an avatar for me then?


----------



## GazOC

Just been catching up with Thursdays Ringside. Funny as fuck. I know Haye looked pissed off on occasion but Fury looked proper mental at times.


----------



## raymann

can someone explain this thread to me? ive seen it over on esb as well , but never really got what it was....


----------



## 084

It's just general chit chat thread really mate


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> I was looking on BoxRec and saw Ali Raymi, a 39-year old minimumweight with a perfect 12-0, 12KOs record. Not only that, but all the stoppages were in the first round. Intrigued, I looked for some footage of him. This is what I found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


It's like watching fight night.


----------



## Noonaldinho

robpalmer135 said:


> ???


Think my laptop had a virus of some form, certain words in posts linked ton ads


----------



## Noonaldinho

Moooorning. 
@Bryn do you have a new job?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Moooorning.
> @Bryn do you have a new job?


Morning. :hi:

Why would I have a new job? :think


----------



## Grant

@Bryn if the undercard holds, I will defo be doing Clev bro.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> @Bryn if the undercard holds, I will defo be doing Clev bro.


Nice one. I will certainly let you buy me a pint. I'll make some friends in the interim so I don't end up getting douged.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Nice one. I will certainly let you buy me a pint. I'll make some friends in the interim so I don't end up getting douged.


I'm not quite sure what douged means, but no drama.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Morning. :hi:
> 
> Why would I have a new job? :think


Less posting!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Less posting!


It's actually quiet in work, I've just got more stuff happening outside of work with the baby etc. I'm pretty active between 9-5, just not so much outside of that.

I think being on Skype more has put a dent in my activity too.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> It's actually quiet in work, I've just got more stuff happening outside of work with the baby etc. I'm pretty active between 9-5, just not so much outside of that.
> 
> I think being on Skype more has put a dent in my activity too.


Ive hardly been on for the past few weeks. Got so much on at the minute.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Ive hardly been on for the past few weeks. Got so much on at the minute.


Glad you've got plenty on, that wedding ain't going to pay for itself.


----------



## Roe

Grant said:


> @Bryn if the undercard holds, I will defo be doing Clev bro.





Bryn said:


> Nice one. I will certainly let you buy me a pint. I'll make some friends in the interim so I don't end up getting douged.


I might be over myself for Clev/Kovalev if any of you fancy a pint :good


----------



## Guest

raymann said:


> can someone explain this thread to me? ive seen it over on esb as well , but never really got what it was....


Its kind of like the unofficial Brit forum lounge minus the atheists.


----------



## GazOC

I'm an atheist.


----------



## Roe

robpalmer135 said:


> minus the atheists.


:huh


----------



## Wallet

Oh we're here, alright.


----------



## Bryn

+1 for the atheists.


I'd prefer to think of it as a British forum off-topic thread minus the spastics, although we get the occasional wacky expat.


----------



## Guest

Just had breakfast outside Madison Square Garden. Pretty cool.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> +1 for the atheists.
> 
> I'd prefer to think of it as a British forum off-topic thread minus the spastics, although we get the occasional wacky expat.


Lol


----------



## Guest

GazOC said:


> I'm an atheist.


You know what I meant.


----------



## GazOC

Not really but no big deal.


----------



## Schwitters

Nothing to do with the present discussion but I'd just like it known that I hate Rob Palmer.

Thank you

Kurt


----------



## Bryn

Schwitters said:


> Nothing to do with the present discussion but I'd just like it known that I hate Rob Palmer.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kurt


Bit harsh there, Kurt.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> Bit harsh there, Kurt.


Some people take not turning your satelite dish a certain way to heart.


----------



## Bryn

robpalmer135 said:


> Some people take not turning your satelite dish a certain way to heart.


I have no idea what you're referring to, but feel free to let me know.


----------



## raymann

how did it start. is this choi the thai fighter?


----------



## Bryn

raymann said:


> how did it start. is this choi the thai fighter?


Dan from ESB started a thread aboutChoi Tseveenpurev on ESB, it then evolved into what it is today. The OP of this thread is identical to Dan's original and possibly my Boxrec alternative (which has now been sadly deleted).


----------



## Schwitters

I liked it when Choi knocked out that French bloke ..... I remember it like yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> I have no idea what you're referring to, but feel free to let me know.


Kurt always talks about how you can turn your satalite dish a certain way and watch german fights.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> Kurt always talks about how you can turn your satalite dish a certain way and watch german fights.


It isn't Kurt, it's Trout Mask.


----------



## Markyboy86

@Roe Im still thinking about it, what with yesterdays events im thinking maybe a Zimmerman avater :hey


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> @Roe Im still thinking about it, what with yesterdays events im thinking maybe a Zimmerman avater :hey


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Schwitters said:


> I liked it when Choi knocked out that French bloke ..... I remember it like yesterday.


:lol: That's what we in the business refer to as a callback.



robpalmer135 said:


> Kurt always talks about how you can turn your satalite dish a certain way and watch german fights.


I see.


----------



## raymann

Bryn said:


> Dan from ESB started a thread aboutChoi Tseveenpurev on ESB, it then evolved into what it is today. The OP of this thread is identical to Dan's original and possibly my Boxrec alternative (which has now been sadly deleted).


i wonder if choi himself knows about this huge tribute to his efforts. someone should send it to him. or try and get him on the thread!


----------



## Markyboy86

@Roe


----------



## Roe

Done.


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Now go post in a bama thread please.


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> Now go post in a bama thread please.


Race riots on the streets of CHB.


----------



## MagicMan

Some white guy bumped into James DeGale at Wireless on Friday. Dunno who he is as I'm apparently a black man


----------



## Guest

MagicMan said:


> Some white guy bumped into James DeGale at Wireless on Friday. Dunno who he is as I'm apparently a black man


Not sure who you look like more, John or Edward.

He say much about his next fight?


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> Just had breakfast outside Madison Square Garden. Pretty cool.


Nice.

What you doing in New York?


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> Now go post in a bama thread please.


:lol: What thread's that?

Nice pics @MagicMan. Looks like you're calling him out on the one on the right.


----------



## Markyboy86

Roe said:


> :lol: What thread's that?
> 
> Nice pics @MagicMan. Looks like you're calling him out on the one on the right.


Im sure theirs a few in the lounge, Bama is actually pro zimmerman but theirs a few flomos that are'nt too happy :hey


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> Im sure theirs a few in the lounge, Bama is actually pro zimmerman but theirs a few flomos that are'nt too happy :hey


Fair enough. I'll take a look and start getting involved..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

robpalmer135 said:


> Not sure who you look like more, John or Edward.
> 
> He say much about his next fight?


:lol:


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Nice.
> 
> What you doing in New York?


Working. Packed 1 brown shoe an 1 blak show. Schoolboy error. $150 down the drain on a pair I didn't even like much!


----------



## Batkilt

robpalmer135 said:


> Working. Packed 1 brown shoe an 1 blak show. *Schoolboy error*. $150 down the drain on a pair I didn't even like much!


Bobby Chacon would never have done that though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> :lol: What thread's that?
> 
> Nice pics @MagicMan. Looks like you're calling him out on the one on the right.


Or gently carressing James dipping fingers


----------



## Noonaldinho

robpalmer135 said:


> Working. Packed 1 brown shoe an 1 blak show. Schoolboy error. $150 down the drain on a pair I didn't even like much!


I had 2 pairs of the same flip flops once, ended up taking flip and flip to Cuba, luckily Flip flops are one of the only things eazy to buy over there


----------



## Bryn

He's got a tight grip around your waist there, MM91.

:lol: That barnet.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Finished on site for the day, now sat in the garden doing invoices and quotes. Don't understand people moaning about this weather!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bastard sun si too hot, I can hardly touch my laptop.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Bastard sun si too hot, I can hardly touch my laptop.


Awww, you poor bastard!


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Don't understand people moaning about this weather!





Noonaldinho said:


> Bastard sun si too hot, I can hardly touch my laptop.


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Awww, you poor bastard!


I have no beer either......yet.....

Why am I seeing adverts regarding hairloss?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Now some fucker has decided to cut a tree down, I cant hear Viney!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I have no beer either......yet.....
> 
> Why am I seeing adverts regarding hairloss?


It's called 'tailored marketing'. We've seen your hairline, it's all over the shop.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> It's called 'tailored marketing'. We've seen your hairline, it's all over the shop.


What you got?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> What you got?


http://gyazo.com/0b2fa2434b3112f4fb1b240f661059e9


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> http://gyazo.com/0b2fa2434b3112f4fb1b240f661059e9


Interesting


----------



## Bryn

Just used this service 5 minutes ago. :think

http://gyazo.com/aa40710aa89d8d8c487020cf12d02a58


----------



## Roe

I get a "Help multi-millionaire Amir Khan fight poverty" ad on my phone.


----------



## MagicMan

robpalmer135 said:


> Not sure who you look like more, John or Edward.
> 
> He say much about his next fight?


Not sure which one you are, Dopey or Grumpy  He was in a bit of a rush to get to the bar so I didn't really push him too much about boxing, he seems sound though, nothing like how he portrayed himself in the build up to his fights. Took the time to take pics with everyone



Roe said:


> :lol: What thread's that?
> 
> Nice pics @MagicMan. Looks like you're calling him out on the one on the right.


I did offer him out but I only walk around at 154 so it wasn't happening :verysad



Bryn said:


> He's got a tight grip around your waist there, MM91.
> 
> :lol: That barnet.


He wanted the white D :deal Classic J Beebs hairstyle there :deal


----------



## MagicMan

Roe said:


> I get a "Help multi-millionaire Amir Khan fight poverty" ad on my phone.


Shame no-one helped him fight Danny Garcia lolz


----------



## Grant

So the boxer who was in the Big Brother house has been thrown out for 'aggresive behaviour' towards Hazel - Darren Sutherlands ex.
@Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> So the boxer who was in the Big Brother house has been thrown out for 'aggresive behaviour' towards Hazel - Darren Sutherlands ex.
> @Bryn


I'm a week behind, but thanks for letting me know what I'm missing, Grant.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> I'm a week behind, but thanks for letting me know what I'm missing, Grant.


No worries pal. You'd have heard anyway.

I've not seen it myself yet.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> No worries pal. You'd have heard anyway.
> 
> I've not seen it myself yet.


Aye, no doubt I would've done.

I just Googled it and it looks like he slapped her arse and pushed her on the bed during a 'play-fight'. Sounds a bit harsh.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Aye, no doubt I would've done.
> 
> I just Googled it and it looks like he slapped her arse and pushed her on the bed during a 'play-fight'. Sounds a bit harsh.


I saw something where it said he had her by the throat and told her 'not to fuck with him'.

The girls in work reckon it was uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Aye, no doubt I would've done.
> 
> I just Googled it and it looks like he slapped her arse and pushed her on the bed during a 'play-fight'. Sounds a bit harsh.


Sounds like foreplay :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> I saw something where it said he had her by the throat and told her 'not to fuck with him'.
> 
> The girls in work reckon it was uncomfortable to watch.


Sounds like foreplay :think


----------



## Chatty

So I grew in my beard for six weeks and have now just shaved in some wolverine chops. Awesome don't do it justice like.


----------



## Roe

:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

Chatty said:


> So I grew in my beard for six weeks and have now just shaved in some wolverine chops. Awesome don't do it justice like.


 Pics or STFU :lol:


----------



## Bryn

The Spider said:


> Pics or STFU :lol:


It's awesome, trust me.

Adios.


----------



## Chatty

The Spider said:


> Pics or STFU :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> :rofl


He looks like Charles R-A-M-S-E-Y


----------



## Markyboy86

Roe said:


> :rofl


----------



## DrMo

@Markyboy86 This hot weather (its fucking sweltering down here) is great for the chillies, already got loads of fruit on the plants. Never seen this many this early in the season.

Massive crop this year :happy


----------



## Guest

looks like Spurs are gonna get Benteke @Wallet


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


>


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?5529-Don-t-fuck-with-Rocky-Lockridge


----------



## Noonaldinho

robpalmer135 said:


> looks like Spurs are gonna get Benteke @Wallet


I said that made sense back in May.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> looks like Spurs are gonna get Benteke @Wallet


I wouldn't be so sure mate.

Levy's going to have to put his hand in his pocket.

We don't need the money, and with 3 years on his contract we're in a strong position at the negotiating table.

Benteke isn't going to want to sit on the shelf in a world cup year either.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> I wouldn't be so sure mate.
> 
> Levy's going to have to put his hand in his pocket.
> 
> We don't need the money, and with 3 years on his contract we're in a strong position at the negotiating table.
> 
> Benteke isn't going to want to sit on the shelf in a world cup year either.


Isnt this the same as what he did last year to force his move to villa? Will Villa want another Bent situation?


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Isnt this the same as what he did last year to force his move to villa? Will Villa want another Bent situation?


Yeah, he went on strike at Genk to get the move here, so we knew what we were getting into.

I can't see him doing anything like that in a world cup year though.

I don't think it's comparable to the Bent situation. It was Lambert's decision to take him out of the side, and Bent hasn't really tried to force our hand.


----------



## Guest

The deal is very close mate. 17million plus another 3mil based on performances with a 20% sell on fee. personal terms have been agreed.

face facts mate. Villa is a selling club.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> The deal is very close mate. 17million plus another 3mil based on performances with a 20% sell on fee. personal terms have been agreed.
> 
> face facts mate. Villa is a selling club.


Not a chance he goes that cheap.

Outside a very small few all teams are selling clubs. It doesn't mean we're going to sell him on the cheap though.


----------



## Markyboy86

:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?5529-Don-t-fuck-with-Rocky-Lockridge


Yeah i remember reading that over on the other site last year.


----------



## Markyboy86

DrMo said:


> @Markyboy86 This hot weather (its fucking sweltering down here) is great for the chillies, already got loads of fruit on the plants. Never seen this many this early in the season.
> 
> Massive crop this year :happy


Bloody fantastic news mate, looking forward to it :ibutt:yep


----------



## GazOC

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah i remember reading that over on the other site last year.


There used to be another boxing site?


----------



## Markyboy86

GazOC said:


> There used to be another boxing site?


Boxing/Astrolongy site


----------



## GazOC

Astrolongy eh? Sounds interesting, what is it?:smile


----------



## DB Cooper

Chatty said:


>


Just need to grow those locks a bit and >>>


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Yeah, he went on strike at Genk to get the move here, so we knew what we were getting into.
> 
> I can't see him doing anything like that in a world cup year though.
> 
> I don't think it's comparable to the Bent situation. It was Lambert's decision to take him out of the side, and Bent hasn't really tried to force our hand.


But Bent pissed off Lambert and hardly featured all season even though you were very close to relegation, so surely he wouldn't take Benteke's transfer request lightly?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Not a chance he goes that cheap.
> 
> Outside a very small few all teams are selling clubs. It doesn't mean we're going to sell him on the cheap though.


How much do you think they'd let him go for?

Just as 25/30m is banded about for Rooney, surely he has a higher value than Benteke who ilhas had 1 good season whre as Rooney is proven over a longer period. Also marketing reasons


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> But Bent pissed off Lambert and hardly featured all season even though you were very close to relegation, so surely he wouldn't take Benteke's transfer request lightly?


Yeah, but Bent never fitted into what Lambert's trying to do. Anyway, goals were never our problem, it was our woeful defence. Lambert thought we could stay up without Bent, and he was proved right.

Lambert's comments after the transfer request suggest that he doesn't want to burn any bridges, and I think he would welcome Benteke back into the team.

It will be interesting to see if he turns up at training tomorrow.



Noonaldinho said:


> How much do you think they'd let him go for?
> 
> Just as 25/30m is banded about for Rooney, surely he has a higher value than Benteke who ilhas had 1 good season whre as Rooney is proven over a longer period. Also marketing reasons


I don't think he'll go for any less than £25m.

Rooney's 5 years older, and has astronomical wages. But at the end of the day it comes down to what the player is worth to their respective clubs, not what we think he's worth. By the noises coming out of United it doesn't sound like Rooney is going anywhere.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Yeah, but Bent never fitted into what Lambert's trying to do. Anyway, goals were never our problem, it was our woeful defence. Lambert thought we could stay up without Bent, and he was proved right.
> 
> Lambert's comments after the transfer request suggest that he doesn't want to burn any bridges, and I think he would welcome Benteke back into the team.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if he turns up at training tomorrow.
> 
> I don't think he'll go for any less than £25m.
> 
> Rooney's 5 years older, and has astronomical wages. But at the end of the day it comes down to what the player is worth to their respective clubs, not what we think he's worth. By the noises coming out of United it doesn't sound like Rooney is going anywhere.


he is


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


>


surley the fact theirs no wind you would be able to tell?


----------



## Batkilt

Wallet said:


> Yeah, but Bent never fitted into what Lambert's trying to do. Anyway, goals were never our problem, it was our woeful defence. Lambert thought we could stay up without Bent, and he was proved right.
> 
> Lambert's comments after the transfer request suggest that he doesn't want to burn any bridges, and I think he would welcome Benteke back into the team.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if he turns up at training tomorrow.


He's probably sympathetic to an extent, or can empathise. Benteke's a young player, and his agent(s) will be trying to convince him that he has to move this summer etc. Lambert will also have known what he was getting himself in for after he forced Genk to sell him, like you mentioned earlier.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> He's probably sympathetic to an extent, or can empathise. Benteke's a young player, and his agent(s) will be trying to convince him that he has to move this summer etc. Lambert will also have known what he was getting himself in for after he forced Genk to sell him, like you mentioned earlier.


He will look good on the Spurs bench.


----------



## DrMo

Worst day of my life. 

Police came round with the news that my son was found dead in his bed this morning. It would've been his 8th birthday next week.


----------



## Grant

DrMo said:


> Worst day of my life.
> 
> Police came round with the news that my son was found dead in his bed this morning. It would've been his 8th birthday next week.


I am so sorry to hear that pal.


----------



## Roe

DrMo said:


> Worst day of my life.
> 
> Police came round with the news that my son was found dead in his bed this morning. It would've been his 8th birthday next week.


Thoughts are you with mate. That's tragic.


----------



## Jay

DrMo said:


> Worst day of my life.
> 
> Police came round with the news that my son was found dead in his bed this morning. It would've been his 8th birthday next week.


fuck, that's awful. so sorry to hear that. sincerest condolences.


----------



## GazOC

DrMo said:


> Worst day of my life.
> 
> Police came round with the news that my son was found dead in his bed this morning. It would've been his 8th birthday next week.


Condolences mate. My thought are with you.


----------



## Guest

DrMo sorry to hear that. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.


----------



## 084

DrMo said:


> Worst day of my life.
> 
> Police came round with the news that my son was found dead in his bed this morning. It would've been his 8th birthday next week.


Really sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Bryn

I'm devastated for you, so so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lunny

Jesus, so sorry to hear that, DrMo.


----------



## Wallet

That's fucking awful Mo.

I hope you can be strong during this time.


----------



## Scotty

My heart goes out to you DrMo. I have an 8 yo myself and can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## DrMo

Thanks for all the kind words & PMs chaps. 

I've not spoken about my son much on here but he was amazing. It appears that he had a fit whilst asleep & stopped breathing, though we won't know for sure until Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

That's terrible news, best wishes MO.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Best wishes mate.


----------



## DB Cooper

DrMo said:


> Worst day of my life.
> 
> Police came round with the news that my son was found dead in his bed this morning. It would've been his 8th birthday next week.


Horrendous news. Stay strong for those around you mate.


----------



## Markyboy86

@DrMo So sorry to hear that mate, thoughts are with you and your family at this terrible time, try and stay strong bud.


----------



## Noonaldinho

So sorry to hear that Mo, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Guest

my facebook status

_While you watch the news tonight remember that despite what The Sun and The Daily Mail tell you the royal family costs the tax payer twice what they bring back to the UK economy each year and that despite the fundamental teaching of Christianity being that all our born equal, the Queen has personally been chosen by God to reign over you from her mansion. If you don't think that's disgusting, head to Tesco and buy a commemorative royal version of exactly what you are, a MUG!_


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> the royal family costs the tax payer twice what they bring back to the UK economy each year


Says who?


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Says who?


Pretty much every independent study on the topic. the guys in the lounge know allot more as does DFTaylor. Its pretty shocking when you see the actual figures.


----------



## Mandanda

DrMo said:


> Worst day of my life.
> 
> Police came round with the news that my son was found dead in his bed this morning. It would've been his 8th birthday next week.


Mo i'm so saddened to read of this. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family right now xx.


----------



## - DC -

I think I broke my little toe today. :huh

I know exactly how David Haye felt. I cant even wash up, I cant push of it to clean the plates. Absolutely fucked. Right now, thinking of retiring. My heads all over the place. I wont rush into anything.

I'll keep you all updated on toe-gate.


----------



## Holmes

DrMo said:


> Worst day of my life.
> 
> Police came round with the news that my son was found dead in his bed this morning. It would've been his 8th birthday next week.


:-(

Awful, I don't know what to say. All I wish is that you and family grieve healthily and my genuine heartfelt condolences are with you

Can't add anything else appropriate. Man hug for you anyway.

Take care pal.


----------



## Markyboy86

Some laugh with @Vano-irons and @LP on snapchat, been laughing non stop the last 2 days :lol:


----------



## Batkilt

I have no idea what that is tbh.


----------



## 084

Get involved. What's vanos snap chat name


----------



## Lilo

Markyboy86 said:


> Some laugh with @Vano-irons and @LP on snapchat, been laughing non stop the last 2 days :lol:


Been sending dirty videos like?


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP dvano1
@Lilo Haha no mate, although LP has been sending stealth pics of his bird just out the shower with only a towel on though, just as well i only need 10 seconds :bellew:jmm


----------



## Batkilt

You only get 10 seconds to view a photo? I've never seen the missus of @LP, but I'm sure I can knock one out to her over 10 seconds as she must be banging if @LP is knobbing her, but 10 seconds? Definitely not for me. By the time I check my phone the photo would be gone.


----------



## 084

Plenty more to come :lp


----------



## Lazarus

Guys, can you still like posts? I see all this complicated Thanks and Likes shit in the column to the left. What is up with that?


----------



## vgEGhw

*2006 fifa world cup game*

About the repair of warmth exchangers The temperature exchanger can be equipment found in an industry environment to be able to exchange high temperature from a fluid into a liquid, the petrol to some petrol, or possibly a liquefied with a gas. Warmth exchangers would be the unsung personalities of cheap adidas shoes many business techniques but they are often assumed given that nobody is really worth it focus all of them and firms wouldn't like to pay for unneeded routine maintenance fees. Your effectiveness of the high temperature exchanger tends to drop when it is often available for years. As this is a gradual procedure this mostly should go undetected before the efficiency dips significantly in a way it turns into a dilemma that requires immediate attention. The reason behind ineffectiveness in the warmth exchanger can be fouling. Fouling about warmth exchangers is mostly a result of bad normal water, large temperatures, and also harmful particles inside water. In a warmth exchanger there's normal water on one hand along with a creation that should be cooled down or perhaps warmed conversely. Determined by precisely what is on the merchandise facet of the heat exchanger, fouling may be worse with this facet than on water part. Fouling can be due to bio fouling organisms, running, along with rust around the normal water facet of an heat exchanger. Biography fouling is a result of microorganisms or even algae throughout water which in turn result in the enhancement of an biofilm at first glance from the heat exchangers. Climbing is due to salt that have blended in h2o and oxidation comes about as a result of intense drinking water. After a heat exchanger gets disfunctional as a result of fouling it needs disassembling so that it may be cleaned personally or through using chemicals. Cleanup a big heat exchanger needs generation to be ceased which will take Twenty three nights. Merus GmbH has come up with an ideal way for you to substantially reduce fouling upon warmth exchangers. This can be done by installing any Merus Diamond ring wherever this concern happens at the inlet distinct heat exchanger. If there is fouling on sides of the temperature exchanger the actual Merus Band must be installed on either side. Merus GmbH has been able to increase just about all kinds of minimizing fouling through the use of techniques that thoroughly clean high temperature exchangers routinely. This has recently been obvious in the situation in which a totally obstructed cheap adidas shoes heat exchanger received clean up on its own later. cheap adidas runging shoes Merus has been capable to quit fouling and get rid of the present scaling concurrently. It has been recently beneficial to industries since they don't ought to quit generation only to thoroughly clean a new temperature exchanger.


----------



## Wallet

vgEGhw said:


> About the repair of warmth exchangers The temperature exchanger can be equipment found in an industry environment to be able to exchange high temperature from a fluid into a liquid, the petrol to some petrol, or possibly a liquefied with a gas. Warmth exchangers would be the unsung personalities of cheap adidas shoes many business techniques but they are often assumed given that nobody is really worth it focus all of them and firms wouldn't like to pay for unneeded routine maintenance fees. Your effectiveness of the high temperature exchanger tends to drop when it is often available for years. As this is a gradual procedure this mostly should go undetected before the efficiency dips significantly in a way it turns into a dilemma that requires immediate attention. The reason behind ineffectiveness in the warmth exchanger can be fouling. Fouling about warmth exchangers is mostly a result of bad normal water, large temperatures, and also harmful particles inside water. In a warmth exchanger there's normal water on one hand along with a creation that should be cooled down or perhaps warmed conversely. Determined by precisely what is on the merchandise facet of the heat exchanger, fouling may be worse with this facet than on water part. Fouling can be due to bio fouling organisms, running, along with rust around the normal water facet of an heat exchanger. Biography fouling is a result of microorganisms or even algae throughout water which in turn result in the enhancement of an biofilm at first glance from the heat exchangers. Climbing is due to salt that have blended in h2o and oxidation comes about as a result of intense drinking water. After a heat exchanger gets disfunctional as a result of fouling it needs disassembling so that it may be cleaned personally or through using chemicals. Cleanup a big heat exchanger needs generation to be ceased which will take Twenty three nights. Merus GmbH has come up with an ideal way for you to substantially reduce fouling upon warmth exchangers. This can be done by installing any Merus Diamond ring wherever this concern happens at the inlet distinct heat exchanger. If there is fouling on sides of the temperature exchanger the actual Merus Band must be installed on either side. Merus GmbH has been able to increase just about all kinds of minimizing fouling through the use of techniques that thoroughly clean high temperature exchangers routinely. This has recently been obvious in the situation in which a totally obstructed cheap adidas shoes heat exchanger received clean up on its own later. cheap adidas runging shoes Merus has been capable to quit fouling and get rid of the present scaling concurrently. It has been recently beneficial to industries since they don't ought to quit generation only to thoroughly clean a new temperature exchanger.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Vano-irons

Markyboy86 said:


> Some laugh with @Vano-irons and @LP on snapchat, been laughing non stop the last 2 days :lol:


So of them have been brilliant!



LP said:


> Get involved. What's vanos snap chat name


Dvano1 :good


----------



## Bryn

Test.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


>


haha that was pretty good.


----------



## Flea Man

Gabe Montoya showed himself as the cunt he is last night by getting into some girly-ass slap fest with some matey called Lukey Boxing or summat. Laughable, or so I've heard.


----------



## Lazarus

Flea Man said:


> Gabe Montoya showed himself as the cunt he is last night by getting into some girly-ass slap fest with some matey called Lukey Boxing or summat. Laughable, or so I've heard.


He's a 40 year old arrogant tosser. Backed the fuck up when Alex Ariza stepped to him. I hate egotistical pricks like him who love to get noticed.


----------



## Trotter

Alright everyone. Seems like this is where everyone fucked off to from esb? Thanks for the invite lol

Am i being a dreadful cunt if i ask what happened?


----------



## DB Cooper

Trotter said:


> Alright everyone. Seems like this is where everyone fucked off to from esb? Thanks for the invite lol
> 
> Am i being a dreadful cunt if i ask what happened?


What happened to your invite do you mean?


----------



## Vano-irons

Flea Man said:


> Gabe Montoya showed himself as the cunt he is last night by getting into some girly-ass slap fest with some matey called Lukey Boxing or summat. Laughable, or so I've heard.


I really cant stand that prick. calling out Mark Ortaga on twitter asking for a fight in a ring. how unprofessional


----------



## Holmes

Just went to the Gym and it's been repossessed. Only upside is I near enough got my £30 worth as the months nearly ended. Gutted, it's hard to find a gym that hasn't got posers and hoggers.

Back to classing ,masturbation as an exercise along with the odd dumbbell and walk to the shop. I have my excuse ready now, the gym shut


----------



## Holmes

@Bryn, what's happening with little Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> @*Bryn*, what's happening with little Bryn?


:hi:

He sleeps, cries, laughs...usual baby stuff really.


----------



## Mandanda

@Jay Alright mate my boy @HairyHighlander has said he's logged on here and it says he's IP banned. He's asked me to ask you why?.

Thanks,
SPB/Mandanda


----------



## GazOC

I was IP banned this afternoon and I'm on the staff! Glitch I'd guess Mand.


----------



## Mandanda

Thanks Gaz will let him know :good.


----------



## DB Cooper

GazOC said:


> I was IP banned this afternoon and I'm on the staff! Glitch I'd guess Mand.


Psst. I heard they are out to get you Gaz. Just saying mate.


----------



## GazOC

That did cross my mind Spider. I thought there may have been a coup and the existing staff had been sent into exile.


----------



## GazOC

Mandanda said:


> Thanks Gaz will let him know :good.


I can't find a user account with HairyHighlander as the name Mand.


----------



## Mandanda

GazOC said:


> I can't find a user account with HairyHighlander as the name Mand.


:lol: He's just text me saying i think i might not have a account :rofl. Thanks for looking i will let him know and get him to sign up.


----------



## GazOC

He's a star!:lol:


----------



## Batkilt

That's a cracker. :rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

GazOC said:


> That did cross my mind Spider. I thought there may have been a coup and the existing staff had been sent into exile.


Always remember that the best form of defence is attack, and the best form of attack is surprise attack.


----------



## IP Madness

GazOC said:


> I was IP banned this afternoon and I'm on the staff! Glitch I'd guess Mand.


'Staff' :lol:


----------



## IP Madness

GazOC said:


> I was IP banned this afternoon and I'm on the staff! Glitch I'd guess Mand.


It was NUFF ..

Someone was posting images of Nuff's Gaydar profile yesterday and Nuff was so embarrassed at being 'outed' he banned the user and tried to IP block him. However being a moron he managed to IP ban everyone.

Let this be a lesson Jay, Nuff excels at being your minder/errand boy/yes man (and the forum racist) but you made a grave error in giving him Admin rights .... REVOKE immediately.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Good Evening gentlemen!


----------



## Noonaldinho

IP Madness said:


> It was NUFF ..
> 
> Someone was posting images of Nuff's Gaydar profile yesterday and Nuff was so embarrassed at being 'outed' he banned the user and tried to IP block him. However being a moron he managed to IP ban everyone.
> 
> Let this be a lesson Jay, Nuff excels at being your minder/errand boy/yes man (and the forum racist) but you made a grave error in giving him Admin rights .... REVOKE immediately.


:rofl


----------



## Batkilt




----------



## Elmo

That picture is creepy Kilt.

Nice.


----------



## Batkilt

@Elmo - You want creepy?










































...and last but not least...


----------



## Elmo

I've got a day off. Cricket anyone?


----------



## Bryn

Garth Algar said:


> Good Evening gentlemen!


Good afternoon, Garth.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Good afternoon, Garth.


Party on Jon :lp


----------



## Bryn

Garth Algar said:


> Party on Jon :lp


:think What's with the new account?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :think What's with the new account?


I haven't been able to log in with the old one properly for 2 weeks! @Jay has tried his best but apparently his Commodore 64 isnt up to the task.


----------



## Noonaldinho

My laptop wont log on again! Maybe its my Spectrums fault? 

Also is it necessary for a thread for each division for Robs rankings?


----------



## Bryn

Garth Algar said:


> I haven't been able to log in with the old one properly for 2 weeks! @*Jay* has tried his best but apparently his Commodore 64 isnt up to the task.


:lol: Hero.

I'll sort it for you tomorrow mate. Jay can't sort shit out, he always tries, fucks it up, and then has me or Nuff sort it out for him.


----------



## DB Cooper

Elmo said:


> I've got a day off. Cricket anyone?


Yes, but from a long way away mate.

Hopefully Australia's day in the sun today - provided there is any of course.


----------



## Bryn

@Noonaldinho - Can you log in now?


----------



## Junco Partner

It's a work in progress but ...

http://robpalmer.forumcircle.com/portal.php

Come say hello.

(A Trout Mask Repeating An Old Joke Production)


----------



## Wallet

Fat Dan calling Carl Thompson a journeyman in this week's ESPN 'chat'... atsch


----------



## Elmo

The Spider said:


> Yes, but from a long way away mate.
> 
> Hopefully Australia's day in the sun today - provided there is any of course.


beautiful batting from Australia. And South Africa today. England less impressive.


----------



## Batkilt

Junco Partner said:


> It's a work in progress but ...
> 
> http://robpalmer.forumcircle.com/portal.php
> 
> Come say hello.
> 
> (A Trout Mask Repeating An Old Joke Production)


:lol:



Wallet said:


> Fat Dan calling Carl Thompson a journeyman in this week's ESPN 'chat'... atsch


Fat Dan is just a hack though. He DKSAB.


----------



## DB Cooper

Elmo said:


> beautiful batting from Australia. And South Africa today. England less impressive.


Great fightback by the Aussies after their disappointing performance in the previous Test. Peiterson's hundred invaluable for England's cause though.


----------



## Elmo

Dan can be right, can be a tosser. Time of the month it seems.


----------



## 1st Contact

Afternoon Choi..... What have I missed, Be quick as you know I don't stick around for long anymore
:shifty


----------



## Primadonna Kool

Look hown shit and boring the forum is.

What a bunch of morbid cunts.


----------



## Markyboy86

You still working in Gap PK?


----------



## RPB&G

This place is moribund (PK may have to look that up) all the good posters have gone to the RPB&G

http://robpalmer.forumcircle.com/portal.php

The RPB&G is THE future ...


----------



## Elmo

I had lamb burgers at a BBQ today. Wtf are they about?


----------



## RPB&G

I had an Ostrich Burger


----------



## RPB&G

I bought a can of (what I thought was) Diet Coke, I opened it and took a mighty swig (it was a hot day) it tasted of soap ... yes SOAP.

When I looked at the can it was Vanilla.

FOUL !!


----------



## Elmo

What's going on here?

vanilla diet coke... I don't know what to say.


----------



## RPB&G

@DrMo @Batklit @icemax

http://robpalmer.forumcircle.com/portal.php


----------



## RPB&G

Elmo said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> vanilla diet coke... I don't know what to say.


F*ckin terrible idea, you cannot believe how disgusting it is.


----------



## Elmo

Slightly less gay than with lemon but I imagine the flavor is horrific.

Buffalo burger, divine.


----------



## Batkilt

RPB&G said:


> @DrMo @Batklit @icemax
> 
> http://robpalmer.forumcircle.com/portal.php


Registered. :thumbsup


----------



## 084

WTF :lol::lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

:rofl


----------



## Primadonna Kool

Markyboy86 said:


> You still working in Gap PK?


I have never worked in gap.

What a random question.

Have I mentioned gap in the past?

:lol: that website looks funny.


----------



## Duffy

Wallet said:


> Fat Dan calling Carl Thompson a journeyman in this week's ESPN 'chat'... atsch


Tommo was a British great. Lovely fighter with a great will to win. Never knew when he was beat.


----------



## DB Cooper

RPB&G said:


> This place is moribund (PK may have to look that up) all the good posters have gone to the RPB&G
> 
> http://robpalmer.forumcircle.com/portal.php
> 
> The RPB&G is THE future ...


Hopefully it will keep Trout Mask gamefully employed and making less of a pest of himselves here.


----------



## Sergio Aragones

You've only been a member here a matter of weeks, so you only have apocryphal knowledge of the Trout.


She is a forum legend who helped make this place what it is today (?)


What is your input to this forum:


1. A daily (and not very funny) post in the Choi.


2. Changing your avatar too often.


SHUT IT .. PIMPLE


----------



## Sergio Aragones

Duffy said:


> Tommo was a British great. Lovely fighter with a great will to win. Never knew when he was beat.


I sparred with him once when he was in Leeds working with Tom Collins for the Leeonzer Barber fight.

One of the strongest blokes I've ever been in with, his body was rock hard it was like punching a wall.

Out of the ring an absolute gent, one of the nicest blokes I've ever met.

Loved it when he flattened Rothman, one of my favourite fights ever:


----------



## Batkilt

@Trout Mask is a legend.


----------



## Markyboy86

Primadonna Kool said:


> I have never worked in gap.
> 
> What a random question.
> 
> Have I mentioned gap in the past?
> 
> :lol: that website looks funny.


I seem to recall Hit Me Harder saying he saw you in there over on the other night and the pair of you having a convo about it...?

I must have got mixed up?


----------



## DB Cooper

Sergio Aragones said:


> You've only been a member here a matter of weeks, so you only have apocryphal knowledge of the Trout.
> 
> She is a forum legend who helped make this place what it is today (?)
> 
> What is your input to this forum:
> 
> 1. A daily (and not very funny) post in the Choi.
> 
> 2. Changing your avatar too often.
> 
> SHUT IT .. PIMPLE


If you are talking to me, pull your head in 4 post noob :yep


----------



## Batkilt

The Spider said:


> If you are talking to me, pull your head in 4 post noob :yep


Why would they be talking to you? Can you hear them from Australia?


----------



## DB Cooper

Batkilt said:


> Why would they be talking to you? Can you hear them from Australia?


You can obviously hear me, and I can hear them. The wonders of technology hey!


----------



## DB Cooper

The Choi is not good tonight. Outa here :yep


----------



## Batkilt

The Spider said:


> You can obviously hear me, and I can hear them. The wonders of technology hey!


----------



## Elmo

Why the fuck do they play test cricket in Manchester. It pisses down at least 100% of the time.


----------



## Batkilt

Probably because it's popular there?


----------



## Batkilt

That's my weekend of overtime over. Thank fuck for that. 6 days straight off work now. Unless they offer me overtime next Sunday, then it's 5 days off.

Even paid a visit to @Markyboy86's maw & da for my breakfast roll this morning.


----------



## Bryn

Batkilt said:


> That's my weekend of overtime over. Thank fuck for that. 6 days straight off work now. Unless they offer me overtime next Sunday, then it's 5 days off.
> 
> Even paid a visit to @*Markyboy86*'s maw & da for my breakfast roll this morning.


What did the breakfast roll consist of?


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> What did the breakfast roll consist of?


Just a slice of square sausage with some tomato sauce. I didn't want to get anything too delish - something just nice enough to be a decent start to the morning, but not too delicious because I was going into work and didn't want to feel too happy about it.

I'd planned to go get something nice for dinner but now I'm too fucking knackered for that.

How's Lil' Bryn?


----------



## Elmo

Batkilt said:


> Probably because it's popular there?


Looking at the crowd I'd say looking for Nessie is more popular.


----------



## Batkilt

Elmo said:


> Looking at the crowd I'd say looking for Nessie is more popular.


I'll take your word for it. I'm not a ponce, and thus don't watch cricket.


----------



## Elmo

But you drink fizzy apple juice?


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> I can confirm that you and I have literally never had any discussions about @robpalmer135. He's not very high up on The People's agenda.


http://robpalmer.forumcircle.com/index.php

Really??? 24 posts.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Batkilt said:


> I'll take your word for it. I'm not a ponce, and thus don't watch cricket.


:****


----------



## Batkilt

Elmo said:


> But you drink fizzy apple juice?


Cider > cricket


----------



## Guest

@Bryn @Batkilt

http://robpalmer.forumcircle.com/viewtopic.php?t=8

You actually thought it was me that signed up to the forum and posted this. Fucking Hell!


----------



## Elmo

Cider>everything.

except women. Yeah.


----------



## Batkilt

@Elmo What are your favourite ciders? List them in order...


----------



## Elmo

Golden sun
westons vintage


----------



## Batkilt

Elmo said:


> Golden sun
> westons vintage


Can't remember if I've had Golden Sun, but Weston's is tasty.

If I'm in somewhere like a Wetherspoon's I don't pint a pint of Thatcher's.


----------



## Elmo

Thatchers gold is a solid effort.

Stowford Press works too.


----------



## One to watch

robpalmer135 said:


> @Bryn @Batkilt
> 
> http://robpalmer.forumcircle.com/viewtopic.php?t=8
> 
> You actually thought it was me that signed up to the forum and posted this. Fucking Hell!


Going a bit too far here I think

Why are people hounding rob out,he is opinionated but so what.

Trolling and constant abuse is the reason most people switched to here isn't it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

One to watch said:


> Going a bit too far here I think
> 
> Why are people hounding rob out,he is opinionated but so what.
> 
> Trolling and constant abuse is the reason most people switched to here isn't it.


Yeah I agree, no need for it.


----------



## Batkilt

One to watch said:


> Going a bit too far here I think
> 
> Why are people hounding rob out,he is opinionated but so what.
> 
> Trolling and constant abuse is the reason most people switched to here isn't it.


If Rob had fucked off and hadn't spent weeks irritating me when I'd asked him to stop stalking me round the forum then I for one probably wouldn't have joined. So if it's alright for Rob to stalk me on here all day - "because it annoys you," were his words - then I'm quite happy to rip the piss out of the attention seeking dullard. Rob's one for telling other people they're sad, or that he likes to annoy him, and yet he's the first one on here to ask for folk to be banned, or to cry to the mods, or whine about anything.

He can choke on a dick.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> If Rob had fucked off and hadn't spent weeks irritating me when I'd asked him to stop stalking me round the forum then I for one probably wouldn't have joined. So if it's alright for Rob to stalk me on here all day - "because it annoys you," were his words - then I'm quite happy to rip the piss out of the attention seeking dullard. Rob's one for telling other people they're sad, or that he likes to annoy him, and yet he's the first one on here to ask for folk to be banned, or to cry to the mods, or whine about anything.
> 
> He can choke on a dick.


I am sorry for annoying you. It was petty and stupid, and at first I didn't even realise that I was doing it I didn't know you had put me on ignore. Can you just forget about it and move on?

I think you started it, you think I did. Its stupid and it petty. I have offered you this several times and you have never excepted. Lets just agree it stops here.

Why not accept. Keep me on ignore and I will have you on ignore. Stop talking about me and I will stop talking about you. No more petty insults either way. Its got personal now with you calling my wife a tranny. Lets just stop and be adults.

How about it?

Batklit won't see this so somebody post it for me.


----------



## One to watch

Batkilt said:


> If Rob had fucked off and hadn't spent weeks irritating me when I'd asked him to stop stalking me round the forum then I for one probably wouldn't have joined. So if it's alright for Rob to stalk me on here all day - "because it annoys you," were his words - then I'm quite happy to rip the piss out of the attention seeking dullard. Rob's one for telling other people they're sad, or that he likes to annoy him, and yet he's the first one on here to ask for folk to be banned, or to cry to the mods, or whine about anything.
> 
> He can choke on a dick.


But you didn't set this up

There's even no good reason for the bloke to set it up,unless he admits to rob who he is


----------



## Batkilt

One to watch said:


> But you didn't set this up
> 
> There's even no good reason for the bloke to set it up,unless he admits to rob who he is


It's not a secret. It's Trout Mask. He's not exactly hiding it.


----------



## Guest

One to watch said:


> But you didn't set this up
> 
> There's even no good reason for the bloke to set it up,unless he admits to rob who he is


whether he set it up or not, commenting on it all day is also taking things to far.


----------



## One to watch

robpalmer135 said:


> I am sorry for annoying you. It was petty and stupid, and at first I didn't even realise that I was doing it I didn't know you had put me on ignore. Can you just forget about it and move on?
> 
> I think you started it, you think I did. Its stupid and it petty. I have offered you this several times and you have never excepted. Lets just agree it stops here.
> 
> Why not accept. Keep me on ignore and I will have you on ignore. Stop talking about me and I will stop talking about you. No more petty insults either way. Its got personal now with you calling my wife a tranny. Lets just stop and be adults.
> 
> How about it?
> 
> Batklit won't see this so somebody post it for me.


Batkilt

That's me staying out of this now


----------



## Jay

Guys, this is pretty much in the realms of bullying now. It started out as 6 to 1, half a dozen to the other, but right now it's escalated to something that I don't like to see, and it's the same for a lot of others, mods and other posters alike.

I want this to stop, this entire personal attacks, and it's come from both sides, has made this the equivalent of the ESB General Forum back at it's worse.

If you like certain promoters over others, great. If you like certain fighters, great. If you don't like other posters, great. There is an ignore feature for a reason. If people abuse the limitations of the ignore feature by quoting/@mentioning for reasons that are non-legitimate, i.e. for the sole purpose of winding up, or pissing off a poster, it'll now be an instant ban/gulag offense for 24 hours.

If this continues of personal attacks, or promoting a forum that has the honour of being the first site I've ever added to the filter list, which is again bullying, it'll be ban/gulag for a week.

I don't want to act like this and start throwing down harsh penalties, but it's myself and the mods who have to deal with seeing this rubbish.
@robpalmer135 @Batkilt - come to a truce, and then just ignore each other or at least don't make it personal between you.

As for Trout Mask, the guy is the most pathetic individual I've come across. Rob isn't the first person he's tried to do this to, he won't be the last. It says more for TM that this is how he boosts his ego and sense of self worth because he has nothing else going on in his life.

Seriously, let's draw a line under this whole thing, and keep this as a boxing forum. I don't want to have any more pm's or posts reported to me that are of this nature.


----------



## Guest

Jay said:


> Guys, this is pretty much in the realms of bullying now. It started out as 6 to 1, half a dozen to the other, but right now it's escalated to something that I don't like to see, and it's the same for a lot of others, mods and other posters alike.
> 
> I want this to stop, this entire personal attacks, and it's come from both sides, has made this the equivalent of the ESB General Forum back at it's worse.
> 
> If you like certain promoters over others, great. If you like certain fighters, great. If you don't like other posters, great. There is an ignore feature for a reason. If people abuse the limitations of the ignore feature by quoting/@mentioning for reasons that are non-legitimate, i.e. for the sole purpose of winding up, or pissing off a poster, it'll now be an instant ban/gulag offense for 24 hours.
> 
> If this continues of personal attacks, or promoting a forum that has the honour of being the first site I've ever added to the filter list, which is again bullying, it'll be ban/gulag for a week.
> 
> I don't want to act like this and start throwing down harsh penalties, but it's myself and the mods who have to deal with seeing this rubbish.
> @robpalmer135 @Batkilt - come to a truce, and then just ignore each other or at least don't make it personal between you.
> 
> As for Trout Mask, the guy is the most pathetic individual I've come across. Rob isn't the first person he's tried to do this to, he won't be the last. It says more for TM that this is how he boosts his ego and sense of self worth because he has nothing else going on in his life.
> 
> Seriously, let's draw a line under this whole thing, and keep this as a boxing forum. I don't want to have any more pm's or posts reported to me that are of this nature.


The truce has been offered several times and has always been on offer. There is nothing else I can do now.


----------



## sim_reiss

Jay said:


> Guys, this is pretty much in the realms of bullying now. It started out as 6 to 1, half a dozen to the other, but right now it's escalated to something that I don't like to see, and it's the same for a lot of others, mods and other posters alike.
> 
> I want this to stop, this entire personal attacks, and it's come from both sides, has made this the equivalent of the ESB General Forum back at it's worse.
> 
> If you like certain promoters over others, great. If you like certain fighters, great. If you don't like other posters, great. There is an ignore feature for a reason. If people abuse the limitations of the ignore feature by quoting/@mentioning for reasons that are non-legitimate, i.e. for the sole purpose of winding up, or pissing off a poster, it'll now be an instant ban/gulag offense for 24 hours.
> 
> If this continues of personal attacks, or promoting a forum that has the honour of being the first site I've ever added to the filter list, which is again bullying, it'll be ban/gulag for a week.
> 
> I don't want to act like this and start throwing down harsh penalties, but it's myself and the mods who have to deal with seeing this rubbish.
> @robpalmer135 @Batkilt - come to a truce, and then just ignore each other or at least don't make it personal between you.
> 
> As for Trout Mask, the guy is the most pathetic individual I've come across. Rob isn't the first person he's tried to do this to, he won't be the last. It says more for TM that this is how he boosts his ego and sense of self worth because he has nothing else going on in his life.
> 
> Seriously, let's draw a line under this whole thing, and keep this as a boxing forum. I don't want to have any more pm's or posts reported to me that are of this nature.


:happy

I've been waiting for this for a while - the bickering and trolling of Rob has got out of hand and it's to the detriment of the forum. Hopefully, CHB can start to return to what it was..


----------



## Batkilt

You can stop mentioning me and quoting me. I had to set up a fake e-mail address for this site, as even when I set the e-mail notifications not to be sent I'd still receive them - it was nigh on impossible for me to actually get through those e-mails if I was trying to quickly view my mails when I was out and about, which is a bit of a hassle when you're actually waiting on important stuff to be e-mailed to you. And you knew fine well, as I'd mentioned it repeatedly.

If you'd left me alone weeks ago, you wouldn't be getting upset at any posts I make on RPB&G. You can always play the victim or peacemaker with "I offered a truce," but you're as antagonistic towards me as I am towards you. I've got no issue with letting it drop on here as I like @Jay and it's his forum, his rules. But all you ever had to do was stop harassing me in the first place.


sim_reiss said:


> :happy
> 
> I've been waiting for this for a while - the bickering and trolling of Rob has got out of hand and it's to the detriment of the forum. Hopefully, CHB can start to return to what it was..


Just to be clear, I'm completely serious when I say he spammed the forum with 12 "rankings discussions" threads. And I still think Jay or one of his mods should just have merged them. That had nowt to do with "bickering," and everything to do with disliking the front page of the Brit forum being spammed to the point it seemed meh to even lurk.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> You can stop mentioning me and quoting me. I had to set up a fake e-mail address for this site, as even when I set the e-mail notifications not to be sent I'd still receive them - it was nigh on impossible for me to actually get through those e-mails if I was trying to quickly view my mails when I was out and about, which is a bit of a hassle when you're actually waiting on important stuff to be e-mailed to you. And you knew fine well, as I'd mentioned it repeatedly.
> 
> If you'd left me alone weeks ago, you wouldn't be getting upset at any posts I make on RPB&G. You can always play the victim or peacemaker with "I offered a truce," but you're as antagonistic towards me as I am towards you. I've got no issue with letting it drop on here as I like @Jay and it's his forum, his rules. But all you ever had to do was stop harassing me in the first place.
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm completely serious when I say he spammed the forum with 12 "rankings discussions" threads. And I still think Jay or one of his mods should just have merged them. That had nowt to do with "bickering," and everything to do with disliking the front page of the Brit forum being spammed to the point it seemed meh to even lurk.


Genuinely I didn't even realize you had ignored me and I was just quoting you when I was interested in what you had to say. When you made a big deal out of it and ripped into me thats when I started pissing around but that was literally for a day. I offered you the truce a few times and you told me you were not bothered, that I don't annoy you and basically to fuck off.

Plenty of people enjoyed those rankings threads. Many long time posters were commenting in them. Is that really that big a deal? You really were the only person that was that bothered about it.

Just keep me on ignore me and genuinely ignore me this time, that includes mocking me when others quote me. I will do the same with you. Once this is agreed I won't quote you again. Post whatever you like about on the pathetic forum but just keep my wife out of things because that is taking things to far.


----------



## Batkilt

Elmo said:


> Thatchers gold is a solid effort.
> 
> Stowford Press works too.


You tried this new Carling Cider? I don't like Carling lager so I'm a bit suspect. I like Stella Artois and Stella Cidre, but something about Carling puts me off trying the cider...


----------



## Elmo

Carling is piss water, ill never try it.


----------



## Batkilt

Most readily available lagers are piss water, really.


----------



## Elmo

True. What's your flavour?


----------



## Batkilt

Lager wise? Hmmmm. Stella, probably, or Beck's. I'd take a Desperados over them both though.

I can't stop laughing at this:


----------



## Elmo

Prob my favourite gif outside of fresh prince.


----------



## Bryn

Let's just all be friends.


----------



## One to watch

Bryn said:


> Let's just all be friends.


Yeah bromance is acceptable on a combat sports forum,isn't it?


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> Let's just all be friends.


I am open to that but it works both ways mate. I don't really see what I have ever done to you for you to go and promote that site and post on it.


----------



## Bryn

robpalmer135 said:


> I am open to that but it works both ways mate. I don't really see what I have ever done to you for you to go and promote that site and post on it.


Point me to a post of mine where I have been derogatory of you.


----------



## Elmo




----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> Point me to a post of mine where I have been derogatory of you.


You were very much not derogatory of him on RPB&G to be fair.


----------



## Bryn

Batkilt said:


> You were very much not derogatory of him on RPB&G to be fair.


He had an apology from me and still told me to fuck off, I feel like I'm being bullied here.


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> He had an apology from me and still told me to fuck off, I feel like I'm being bullied here.


Don't let it get to you, lad. You're still my favourite Welshman*.










*Unless dogs count. My dog is from Wales, and he's ace. But if dogs don't count, it's you by a country mile, mate.


----------



## Bryn

EVEN after the apology you're quoting me in your signature despite you suggested we stay out of each others way? It seems as if you're playing the victim while simultaneously goading me into arguing with you. I'll not stand for this kind of mental torment, Rob. You cannot trick me.


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> EVEN after the apology you're quoting me in your signature despite you suggested we stay out of each others way? It seems as if you're playing the victim while simultaneously goading me into arguing with you. I'll not stand for this kind of mental torment, Rob. You cannot trick me.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lads I love all of you in a variety of ways.

Sexual, non-sexual, sexual again.

Mainly sexual.

:franklin


----------



## Batkilt

Pabby said:


> Lads I love all of you in a variety of ways.
> 
> Sexual, non-sexual, sexual again.
> 
> Mainly sexual.
> 
> :swanklin


'dat hair tho. Makes me go...


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> EVEN after the apology you're quoting me in your signature despite you suggested we stay out of each others way? It seems as if you're playing the victim while simultaneously goading me into arguing with you. I'll not stand for this kind of mental torment, Rob. You cannot trick me.


Oh shit I hadn't deleted it. will get rid of it as my sig. have PM'd you to sort this


----------



## Indigo Pab

Batkilt said:


> 'dat hair tho. Makes me go...


That highly slept on, excellent Bryn-based reference also.

:sheeeit


----------



## Batkilt

Pabby said:


> *That highly slept on, excellent Bryn*-based reference also.
> 
> :sheeeit


----------



## Guest

Just hired a punch machine for my wedding coming up.


----------



## Primadonna Kool

^I am confused are you a Born again Christian..?


----------



## Bryn

robpalmer135 said:


> Just hired a punch machine for my wedding coming up.


I thought you were already married? :think


----------



## Elmo

Morning chuuuuuum...ps


----------



## Guest

Primadonna Kool said:


> ^I am confused are you a Born again Christian..?


No....but why would that affect me having a punch machine at my wedding?


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> I thought you were already married? :think


I am. But because of my visa we had to get married really fast and also has no time to plan anything. It was late notice so no friends and family could come from London or from other placws in the US. So we did it shotgun style in December. Also to get married in the Catholic church you have to do 6 months of counseling which we didn't have time to do.


----------



## Primadonna Kool

robpalmer135 said:


> No....but why would that affect me having a punch machine at my wedding?


Listen..

Are you not the individual who used to talk about religion..? Or am i mixing you up with something esle..?

I was not referring to the situation of having a punch machine at your wedding.

I am confused about who you are.


----------



## Guest

Primadonna Kool said:


> Listen..
> 
> Are you not the individual who used to talk about religion..? Or am i mixing you up with something esle..?
> 
> I was not referring to the situation of having a punch machine at your wedding.
> 
> I am confused about who you are.


Religion has been a topic of conversation a couple of times in the last 2 years. But I am not a born again Christian.

Why are you asking?

I used to post on ESB as Jonsey & USA Rob


----------



## Primadonna Kool

robpalmer135 said:


> Religion has been a topic of conversation a couple of times in the last 2 years. But I am not a born again Christian.
> 
> Why are you asking?
> 
> I used to post on ESB as Jonsey & USA Rob


I was confused whether you was that same guy.

You keep changing your profile name.

"I don't actually read in this British forum daily, i just have explosive and sporadic stints"


----------



## Batkilt

Primadonna Kool said:


> Listen..
> 
> Are you not the individual who used to talk about religion..? Or am i mixing you up with something esle..?
> 
> I was not referring to the situation of having a punch machine at your wedding.
> 
> I am confused about who you are.


To be fair, an Anthony Joshua thread was turned into some sort of discussion about Catholicism by him and someone else recently so...yeah.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> To be fair, an Anthony Joshua thread was turned into some sort of discussion about Catholicism by him and someone else recently so...yeah.


Because I was ambushed Flatulent Bob and some other guy. I think we our entitled to defend ourselves when mocked. Agree?


----------



## Batkilt

No idea what you've posted. Stop quoting me.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> No idea what you've posted. Stop quoting me.


You do.

I only quoted you because you talked about me. If you keep talking about me on here I will keep quoting you. If you wanna talk about me you have your own website.


----------



## Batkilt




----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


>


So can I.


----------



## Elmo

Hi rob.


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> Hi rob.


what up?


----------



## Elmo

I'm having sausage egg beans and chips for tea. So I think that's winning.


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> I'm having sausage egg beans and chips for tea. So I think that's winning.


You are indeed. Every year on my Birthday we would have breakfast for dinner when I was a kid.

What kind of Sausage. Fried egg I presume?

Where are you from originally? How did you end up in Oakland?


----------



## Elmo

I


----------



## Elmo

Cumberland, Fried, and life takes you in funny ways.


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> Cumberland, Fried, and life takes you in funny ways.


care to fill me in.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> care to fill me in.


:gayfight2


----------



## Elmo

I don't fill dudes in.

I used to live in Cali, I'm sure you can figure out roughly where.


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> I don't fill dudes in.
> 
> I used to live in Cali, I'm sure you can figure out roughly where.


thought you told me the other day you were in Oakland now?


----------



## Batkilt

Elmo said:


> I don't fill dudes in.
> 
> I used to live in Cali, I'm sure you can figure out roughly where.


----------



## Elmo

robpalmer135 said:


> thought you told me the other day you were in Oakland now?


we went through this with you thinking I modded ESB not banned there.

i used to live in Cali. That's all I said, do you get confused?


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> we went through this with you thinking I modded ESB not banned there.
> 
> i used to live in Cali. That's all I said, do you get confused?


clearly I do. But you are not very forthcoming with info. I am trying to make conversation.


----------



## Elmo

How's HA these days?


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> How's HA these days?


HA???


----------



## Elmo

San Andreas called it hashbury.


----------



## Batkilt

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l66/polskipete9690/spiderman-meme-generator-for-the-love-of-god-stop-being-such-a-******-0132b0.jpg


----------



## Guest

not a nice way for Batklit to talk about his friend Elmo.


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> San Andreas called it hashbury.


Sorry pal, you really make no sense to me. If you wanna talk, happy to talk. But you have to actually explain yourself.


----------



## nufc_jay

Will you two cunts just shut the fuck up already!! The latent sexual tension between you is ridiculous.


----------



## nufc_jay

Waaah waaaah, Nuff called me a cunt, 'report' 'report'


Spunk rags


----------



## Batkilt

nufc_jay said:


> Will you two cunts just shut the fuck up already!! The latent sexual tension between you is ridiculous.


Between @Elmo and Rob? Nah mate. Elmo's bird is tasty.


----------



## Guest

nufc_jay said:


> Will you two cunts just shut the fuck up already!! The latent sexual tension between you is ridiculous.


Batklit & Elmo do seem overly friendly! :yep


----------



## nufc_jay

I've seen Palmers bird, she's actually well worth a squirt.


----------



## Guest

nufc_jay said:


> I've seen Palmers bird, she's actually well worth a squirt.


I noticed you said that at the Bar & Grill lol


----------



## nufc_jay

She is :conf


----------



## Elmo

She was when I, wait what?


----------



## Guest

nufc_jay said:


> She is :conf


No doubt. Myself & Elmo have top girls by the sounds of it.

Which leaves yourself and Batklit the only candidates for gayness in this thread.


----------



## Batkilt

Elmo said:


> She was when I, wait what?


----------



## Guest

Somebody grew tired of talking to them self.


----------



## Batkilt

Keep in touch, mate. PM me your e-mail address with one of your alt accounts at some point. I figured it was the end of RPB&G when I couldn't log on earlier.


----------



## nufc_jay

Wondered why I couldn't log in :conf


----------



## Batkilt

Aye, I figured he was taking RPB&G down. He was genuinely a bit concerned that there'd be recriminations on here for anyone that was posting on there.


----------



## nufc_jay

The staff here are generally more responsible, this isn't esb


----------



## Batkilt

I think he just didn't want anyone getting hassle, from what he told me.


----------



## Elmo

I got whacked there today for asking a mod about this place in a pm.


----------



## Batkilt

:lol:

Told you mate, mentioning CHB is the way to e-suicide on ESB.


----------



## Elmo

Yeah they can fuck off, I've said what I think about that place. We had guys banned for stuff that didn't get a warning there.


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> Yeah they can fuck off, I've said what I think about that place. We had guys banned for stuff that didn't get a warning there.


What did you post. Should have got a picture.

I still have an account on there. Thinking about going hard on that Rummy guy.


----------



## Batkilt

Elmo said:


> Yeah they can fuck off, I've said what I think about that place. We had guys banned for stuff that didn't get a warning there.


ESB went to shit big time about 18 months or so ago, then got progressively worse. At least this place is pretty lax, and the mods don't just jump in and take things out of context or play favourites. Grass roots moderating! @Pabby @Bryn @Lunny


----------



## Elmo

I pmed him asking if we get whacked for mentioning this place. We do.


----------



## Batkilt

Elmo said:


> I pmed him asking if we get whacked for mentioning this place. We do.


Which mod?


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> I pmed him asking if we get whacked for mentioning this place. We do.


Rummy?


----------



## Elmo

Rumsfeld.


----------



## Batkilt

Rumsfeld is still a dickhead then. Glad to see things don't change.

Remember I posted that I rejoined and posted "Ssssh! I'm The Batkilt!" only for the post to be deleted, and me to receive a PM entitled "Fuck off back to the other place" - which I couldn't access as he banned me - from a mod? He was the mod, if I recall.


----------



## Guest

tried to post "RUMMY IS A BITCH STILL BUTTHURT THAT HE NEVER HOOKED UP WITH JENNA"

But the site froze and now its down. fucking ESB!


----------



## Elmo

Batkilt said:


> Rumsfeld is still a dickhead then. Glad to see things don't change.
> 
> Remember I posted that I rejoined and posted "Ssssh! I'm The Batkilt!" only for the post to be deleted, and me to receive a PM entitled "Fuck off back to the other place" - which I couldn't access as he banned me - from a mod? He was the mod, if I recall.


Tosser, hope he reads here.


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> Tosser, hope he reads here.


he is to heart broken over chinny chin chin to read here.


----------



## nufc_jay

@Rummy


----------



## Guest

15 minutes after posting a thread titles "Rummy is a ****ing bitch still butt hurt about jenna breaking his heart!" its still up. the forum is dead now!


----------



## Bryn

See you soon, TM. A stirring post indeed. It was all great by my favourite bit was definitely this:



His Lord and Saviour said:


> COMING SOON: 'The Man Who Rationed Adjectives'


----------



## Polkaville

That's very kind thank you..

Must give credit where it's due however, the 'adjectives' quote was coined by my old friend Geoff Clout of Polkaville.

It seemed most apposite to end my lastest screed.

Bye for now

TM

PS: Can you tell Palmer I AM NOT USSR Rob on ESB ..

RPB&G - Gone (but not forgotten)


----------



## Batkilt

Polkaville said:


> That's very kind thank you..
> 
> Must give credit where it's due however, the 'adjectives' quote was coined by my old friend Geoff Clout of Polkaville.
> 
> It seemed most apposite to end my lastest screed.
> 
> Bye for now
> 
> TM
> 
> PS: Can you tell Palmer I AM NOT USSR Rob on ESB ..
> 
> RPB&G - Gone (but not forgotten)


:hi:Take care, mate.


----------



## Bryn

Polkaville said:


> That's very kind thank you..
> 
> Must give credit where it's due however, the 'adjectives' quote was coined by my old friend Geoff Clout of Polkaville.
> 
> It seemed most apposite to end my lastest screed.
> 
> Bye for now
> 
> TM
> 
> PS: Can you tell Palmer I AM NOT USSR Rob on ESB ..
> 
> RPB&G - Gone (but not forgotten)


So long... :hi:

Rob - TM is not USSR Rob on ESB.


----------



## Polkaville

You too, be in touch soon (can't PM you email as I don't have sufficient posts)

Great fun at the RPB&G thanks for your input

Troot


----------



## Polkaville

Bryn said:


> Rob - TM is not USSR Rob on ESB.


Superb

:lol:


----------



## Polkaville




----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> So long... :hi:
> 
> Rob - TM is not USSR Rob on ESB.


He won't believe you.


----------



## Elmo

How's things?


----------



## Mango Walk

SING !!!!!!!

My brother did-a tell me that you go mango walk,
You go mango walk, you go mango walk
My brother did-a tell me that you go mango walk
And steal all the number 'leven

Now tell me Joe, do tell me for true
Do tell me for true, do tell me
That you don't go to no mango walk
And steal all the number 'leven

I tell you, Sue, I tell you for true
I tell you for true, I tell you
That I don't go to no mango walk
And steal all the number 'leven.

(Repeat CHORUS)


----------



## Mango Walk

Thought I'd lighten the mood after the rancour of the last few days :good

Have fun.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening, my laptop still will not log in @Bryn


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> So long... :hi:
> 
> Rob - TM is not USSR Rob on ESB.


Of course he is.


----------



## Elmo

The wife is watching a chick flick where the main dude is the guy from road trip. This sucks.


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> The wife is watching a chick flick where the main dude is the guy from road trip. This sucks.


Which dude? Stifler?


----------



## Elmo

The one who sends video tapes and has the snake.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Evening, my laptop still will not log in @*Bryn*


Sorry mate, I will not be looking at this until @Jay agrees to start paying me again.


----------



## Bryn's Poor Remuneration

Bryn said:


> Sorry mate, I will not be looking at this until @*Jay* agrees to start paying me again.


----------



## Bryn's Poor Remuneration

*Typo .. should have been 'Remuneration' but you get the idea.

PAY UP JAY


----------



## Grant

Why do we have a load of aliases here again :huh


----------



## Bryn

Bryn's Poor Remuneration said:


> *Typo .. should have been 'Remuneration' but you get the idea.
> 
> PAY UP JAY


Changed it for you. :good


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Evening, my laptop still will not log in @*Bryn*


I am trying to figure this out.

Will other devices connect to your account on the same wireless network?

Will your laptop connect to CHB on a different wireless network or same problem?

What browser are you using?


----------



## Elmo

Alaura Eden is hot and NSFW. Anyone seeing my bet?


----------



## Chester McGuffin

Bryn said:


> Changed it for you. :good


Thank you (embarassing blunder that, I always get those two mixed up)


----------



## Chester McGuffin

robpalmer135 said:


> Of course he is.


Why would Trout create an ALT on a dormant forum when he's created a whole site to mock you?

Think man, THINK ...


----------



## Chester McGuffin

Grant said:


> Why do we have a load of aliases here again :huh


Heaven knows 'pathetic' isn't it ??


----------



## Batkilt

Chester McGuffin said:


> Why would Trout create an ALT on a dormant forum when he's created a whole site to mock you?
> 
> Think man, THINK ...


"24 posts! 24 POSTS!"

:lol:

26 when all was said and done. RIP RPB&G. :jmm


----------



## Guest

Grant said:


> Why do we have a load of aliases here again :huh


Because a very very sad person has a lot of time on there hands and some people think its funny that shouldn't.


----------



## Guest

Chester McGuffin said:


> Heaven knows 'pathetic' isn't it ??


yep!


----------



## Guest

Chester McGuffin said:


> Why would Trout create an ALT on a dormant forum when he's created a whole site to mock you?
> 
> Think man, THINK ...


1. You created it long before ESB was dormant.
2. The site to mock me is dormant. You spent Tuesday talking to yourself.


----------



## Elmo

Did I walk into the rob Palmer thread?


----------



## Batkilt

@Elmo Have you seen the nifty emoticons we have on here?

bama

:war

:jmm


----------



## Elmo

I haven't seen them, I'll look into that.


----------



## Elmo

His name is Robert Palmer.


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## - DC -

USA Nob was mine.

Not the account.

But the saying. It was me who come up with it.

It was so clever......:-(


----------



## 084

New Galaxy S4 is class


----------



## Markyboy86

@Batkilt @LP Get registering with the Fantasy football lads, will massage you Graeme later in the week with details on the NFL fantasy league.


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> @Batkilt @LP Get registering with the Fantasy football lads, will massage you Graeme later in the week with details on the NFL fantasy league.


I'll get on it tonight, mate. :good


----------



## Guest

Markyboy86 said:


> @Batkilt @LP Get registering with the Fantasy football lads, will massage you Graeme later in the week with details on the NFL fantasy league.


Count me in for the NFL fantasy football mate. also whats the code for premier league??


----------



## Markyboy86

robpalmer135 said:


> Count me in for the NFL fantasy football mate. also whats the code for premier league??


Its for cash money, both leagues Bobby P. Im running the fantasy football league for 20 and my mate is running an nfl league for a tenner, if its easy enough for you to transfer money then youre more than welcome to join mate, @LP is hoping to get a few of his mates involved and i see him a few times a year so easy enough to collect and im collecting from a few of my wates up here in this 3rd world country, also a big chance to put one over on your nemesis @Batkilt :smile If youre interested and its easy enough for you what with you being in America then you can let me know via PM for details.


----------



## Guest

Markyboy86 said:


> Its for cash money, both leagues Bobby P. Im running the fantasy football league for 20 and my mate is running an nfl league for a tenner, if its easy enough for you to transfer money then youre more than welcome to join mate, @LP is hoping to get a few of his mates involved and i see him a few times a year so easy enough to collect and im collecting from a few of my wates up here in this 3rd world country, also a big chance to put one over on your nemesis @Batkilt :smile If youre interested and its easy enough for you what with you being in America then you can let me know via PM for details.


is there anything that differentiates the leagues that makes them worth playing for cash?

Ask your man if he has paypal? but i still have a UK bank account for me properties. is it done with the premier league site? what site is the nfl one with?

I don't need to get one over on Batklit.


----------



## Markyboy86

robpalmer135 said:


> is there anything that differentiates the leagues that makes them worth playing for cash?
> 
> Ask your man if he has paypal? but i still have a UK bank account for me properties. is it done with the premier league site? what site is the nfl one with?
> 
> I don't need to get one over on Batklit.


Sky sports for FF and NFL.com. Its just an added bonus really for a sweat really, me and my mates ran one for a tenner a head 2 seasons ago and got 38 in but the chairman had a stressful few weeks chasing up the tenner from people he never really new, so when another friend took up duties for last season and used skybet for it we only got 4 regged, so now im running the ff im really only having people i know in and @LP is getting a few of his mates in, i can ask my boy thats doing the nfl one to see if he has paypal as i dont, you could transfer the 30 for both that way, e is looking at doing the draft on the 25th art either 19.00 or 21.00 gmt


----------



## Batkilt

Markyboy86 said:


> Its for cash money, both leagues Bobby P. Im running the fantasy football league for 20 and my mate is running an nfl league for a tenner, if its easy enough for you to transfer money then youre more than welcome to join mate, @LP is hoping to get a few of his mates involved and i see him a few times a year so easy enough to collect and im collecting from a few of my wates up here in this 3rd world country, also a big chance to put one over on your nemesis @Batkilt :smile If youre interested and its easy enough for you what with you being in America then you can let me know via PM for details.


:ibutt Cut that shite out ya diddy.


----------



## Guest

Markyboy86 said:


> Sky sports for FF and NFL.com. Its just an added bonus really for a sweat really, me and my mates ran one for a tenner a head 2 seasons ago and got 38 in but the chairman had a stressful few weeks chasing up the tenner from people he never really new, so when another friend took up duties for last season and used skybet for it we only got 4 regged, so now im running the ff im really only having people i know in and @LP is getting a few of his mates in, i can ask my boy thats doing the nfl one to see if he has paypal as i dont, you could transfer the 30 for both that way, e is looking at doing the draft on the 25th art either 19.00 or 21.00 gmt


If he has pay pal count me in.

Whats the difference between the Sky Sports league and the Official Premier League one?


----------



## Markyboy86

robpalmer135 said:


> If he has pay pal count me in.
> 
> Whats the difference between the Sky Sports league and the Official Premier League one?


He has paypal so i will pm you with details when he gets back to me, im not sure, ive never played the PL 1 before


----------



## Guest

Markyboy86 said:


> He has paypal so i will pm you with details when he gets back to me, im not sure, ive never played the PL 1 before


Nice one mate.


----------



## Wallet

The fuck is this? @WelshDevilRob http://ringnews24.com/index.php/wor...54-ogogo-mentally-strong-enough-for-pro-ranks


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> The fuck is this? @*WelshDevilRob* http://ringnews24.com/index.php/wor...54-ogogo-mentally-strong-enough-for-pro-ranks


Welsh Devil Rob?


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> The fuck is this? @WelshDevilRob http://ringnews24.com/index.php/wor...54-ogogo-mentally-strong-enough-for-pro-ranks


Didn't Ogogo win a Bronze medal while his mum was dying?


----------



## Bryn

robpalmer135 said:


> Didn't Ogogo win a Bronze medal while his mum was dying?


It's what she would've wanted.

Well, she probably wanted gold, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> It's what she would've wanted.
> 
> Well, she probably wanted gold, but you know what I mean.


Yep....still shows he has some Cojones.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> Didn't Ogogo win a Bronze medal while his mum was dying?


Yes, but that's not my main issue with the article.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Yes, but that's not my main issue with the article.


What is?


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> What is?


The fact that the fighter the article about is wrong.

It's all about Anthony Joshua.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> The fact that the fighter the article about is wrong.
> 
> It's all about Anthony Joshua.


lol just noticed.


----------



## Ishy

Wallet said:


> The fuck is this? @WelshDevilRob http://ringnews24.com/index.php/wor...54-ogogo-mentally-strong-enough-for-pro-ranks


That's a fucking shocking article. Why even publish shit like that? The stuff in bold is just :rofl


----------



## dkos

*Nick Halling* ‏_@nickhalling1 4m_
Oosthuizen to fight Andre Ward? Really?? From what I saw of him, he wouldnt beat @PaulSmithJnr. Or @CallumSmith23. Or @Rocky87Fielding.

atsch


----------



## Guest

dkos said:


> *Nick Halling* ‏_@nickhalling1 4m_
> Oosthuizen to fight Andre Ward? Really?? From what I saw of him, he wouldnt beat @PaulSmithJnr. Or @CallumSmith23. Or @Rocky87Fielding.
> 
> atsch


Translated to.....

Paul, Callum, Rocky please be my friend.

Although in fairness thats a shit fight.


----------



## Lilo

Fuck me a Clev/Barker/Kiko treble is 18/1!


----------



## Lilo

Clev/Barker/Kiko/Campilo is 56 to 1!


----------



## Ishy

Kiko? Really?


----------



## Batkilt

Lilo said:


> Fuck me a Clev/Barker/Kiko treble is 18/1!





Lilo said:


> Clev/Barker/Kiko/Campilo is 56 to 1!


To be honest I don't fancy Clev, Barker or Kiko to win this weekend, but those are still fantastic odds for a punt. Tempting....


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> I am trying to figure this out.
> 
> Will other devices connect to your account on the same wireless network?
> 
> Will your laptop connect to CHB on a different wireless network or same problem?
> 
> What browser are you using?


Phone is ok on the same network. Could well be my laptop. I use Chrome, but somehow downloaded delta search and cant shift it , and laptops been running terribly ever since


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Phone is ok on the same network. Could well be my laptop. I use Chrome, but somehow downloaded delta search and cant shift it , and laptops been running terribly ever since


Go to: Control Panel => Uninstall/Change Programs

Then select and uninstall Delta Search (There will be two, probably.)

Restart Computer.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Go to: Control Panel => Uninstall/Change Programs
> 
> Then select and uninstall Delta Search (There will be two, probably.)
> 
> Restart Computer.


There is nothing in the programme lists as Delta,

Google it, its a reet pain to get rid of.

I need a new laptop anyway, hopefully get one after the honeymoon


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> There is nothing in the programme lists as Delta,
> 
> Google it, its a reet pain to get rid of.
> 
> I need a new laptop anyway, hopefully get one after the honeymoon


I literally got rid of it that way yesterday for my Mrs. Shocking that @Jay hasn't sorted this out yet.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I literally got rid of it that way yesterday for my Mrs. Shocking that @Jay hasn't sorted this out yet.


Check snap chat, I just sent you a list of all my programmes


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Check snap chat, I just sent you a list of all my programmes


Doesn't seem anything untoward on there. No idea what 'Bonjour' is though.

You seem to have 3 or 4 Malware and AV programs on. Using all those will bog your PC down.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Doesn't seem anything untoward on there. No idea what 'Bonjour' is though.
> 
> You seem to have 3 or 4 Malware and AV programs on. Using all those will bog your PC down.


Isnt Bonjour something to do with itunes?

I dont think they all run at the same time the AV programmes:think


----------



## Grant

How do you put somebody on ignore?


----------



## dkos

Saturday is going to be a great day for boxing (and sport in general). Two potential FOTY contenders in Cleverly-Kovalev and Miura-Thompson, then you also have:

Geale-Barker
Romero-Martinez
Gonzalez-Segura
Buckland-Smith
McKenzie-Enzo II

All of which could potentially steal the show. And apparently we're in the off season :yep


----------



## Mandanda

Agreed @dkos it's got some fantastic fights as well as trade fights. Could be special..


----------



## Markyboy86

@Bryn @Noonaldinho Add me on snapchat lads iliketurtles_86


----------



## dkos

I just saw this on Twitter:










I mean seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## Jim Kelly

Oh Lord FNF started off with some thunder! Crazy fight.


----------



## Lunny

Barker-Geale 6th round>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DBerry

Who the fuck is Choi?


----------



## Lunny

DBerry said:


> Who the fuck is Choi?


A mad as fuck Mongolian boxer who brings entertainment every fight. He's a fucking wee warrior.










BTW that's a legit quote.


----------



## Markyboy86

Hello loony


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> *Nick Halling* ‏_@nickhalling1 4m_
> Oosthuizen to fight Andre Ward? Really?? From what I saw of him, he wouldnt beat @PaulSmithJnr. Or @CallumSmith23. Or @Rocky87Fielding.
> 
> atsch


"Ranked No 4 by IBF. But wouldnt crack the top four in Liverpool, Dodson beats him too" :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Oosthuizen won the open a few year ago, the open >>> regional belt


----------



## Libertarian

Oosthuizen is fucking rubbish though.....

Can someone please execute Iron_Chin?

Thanks.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Dinamita said:


> Oosthuizen is fucking rubbish though.....
> 
> Can someone please execute Iron_Chin?
> 
> Thanks.


He already was.

Like two days ago.


----------



## Scotty

Pabby said:


> He already was.
> 
> Like two days ago.


Sweet!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Sup Choi?


----------



## Noonaldinho

DBerry said:


> Who the fuck is Choi?


Get out.


----------



## Noonaldinho

What a 4000th post!


----------



## Alf

What is this thread actually for?


----------



## 084

Just general chit chat mate


----------



## Dan684

Alright everyone, hope you're all well and no doubt busy ripping Cleverley and his father/performance/title reign/defences etc etc to shreds. Genuinely feel a little sorry for the lad, despite having never been his biggest fan. Seems he#s getting shit on from all directions now when in reality it probably wasnt his fault the way he's been badly managed. Anyway......

I need some help, next year i'm entered into Ironman UK. This is a 140.6 mile traithlon consisting of 2.4 mile (4km) open water swim, 112 mile (180km) cycle followed straight off by a marathon (26.4 miles/40km). its going to take me anywhere between 9-17hrs (last years winner was 9hrs, the cut off is 17hrs) and is probably going to break my body.

I'm looking for you kind people (hopefull Kos the rich fucker) to sponsor me in any way shape or form. The charity i'm doing it for is Scope, which basically helps, funds, looks after, provides support for disabled people, but mainly children and their families from birth or the moment of diagnosis.

My charity address is http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/DanielHuck - Literally any help you could afford me would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

(Mods, i'm presuming I'm not breaking no rules here, I was going to make a thread out of it, what with me being one of the original Eastside crew, but thought better of it)

PS, if Gregory is still lurking about on here, tell him I dont want none of his Dads 'sex money' the filthy little dirtbag! haha


----------



## 084

Fair play to you Dan, I'll sponsor you a score at end of week once £££ has gone into bank


----------



## Dan684

Genuinely appreciated pal.

Got any shows coming up? Next time i'm in Liverpool i'll give you a shout and buy you a beer (or a wrap of the brown stuff, whichever it is you scousers prefer ;-))


----------



## 084

:lol::lol: I'm from Bournemouth mate. But yea few beers sounds good. Going Vegas in three weeks for Mayweather fight, maybe Froch Groves as well


----------



## Brian Eno's Potting Shed

Look at those graphics, groovy or what?


----------



## Noddy Holder's Day Off

New Terry O' Connor 'Head' now available, thanks to Wickio

:terry


----------



## Guest

@Dan684 £10.00 down mate. Think you get the extra giftaid cash as well.

Good luck


----------



## Dan684

robpalmer135 said:


> @Dan684 £10.00 down mate. Think you get the extra giftaid cash as well.
> 
> Good luck


Greatly appreciated like I said before pal. Thanks


----------



## Guest

Dan684 said:


> Greatly appreciated like I said before pal. Thanks


No problem mate. I don't usually give to this kind of thing...wanted to make amends.


----------



## Dan684

robpalmer135 said:


> No problem mate. I don't usually give to this kind of thing...wanted to make amends.


:cheers


----------



## dkos

Dan684 said:


> Alright everyone, hope you're all well and no doubt busy ripping Cleverley and his father/performance/title reign/defences etc etc to shreds. Genuinely feel a little sorry for the lad, despite having never been his biggest fan. Seems he#s getting shit on from all directions now when in reality it probably wasnt his fault the way he's been badly managed. Anyway......
> 
> I need some help, next year i'm entered into Ironman UK. This is a 140.6 mile traithlon consisting of 2.4 mile (4km) open water swim, 112 mile (180km) cycle followed straight off by a marathon (26.4 miles/40km). its going to take me anywhere between 9-17hrs (last years winner was 9hrs, the cut off is 17hrs) and is probably going to break my body.
> 
> I'm looking for you kind people (hopefull Kos the rich fucker) to sponsor me in any way shape or form. The charity i'm doing it for is Scope, which basically helps, funds, looks after, provides support for disabled people, but mainly children and their families from birth or the moment of diagnosis.
> 
> My charity address is http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/DanielHuck - Literally any help you could afford me would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> (Mods, i'm presuming I'm not breaking no rules here, I was going to make a thread out of it, what with me being one of the original Eastside crew, but thought better of it)
> 
> PS, if Gregory is still lurking about on here, tell him I dont want none of his Dads 'sex money' the filthy little dirtbag! haha


With it being 333 days away, I shall put a penny aside everyday until then for your cause...

In all seriousness, I'll send some cash over soon :good


----------



## Dan684

dkos said:


> With it being 333 days away, I shall put a penny aside everyday until then for your cause...
> 
> In all seriousness, I'll send some cash over soon :good


Yeah no worries pal. I can imagine all the lawn fees, pool maintenance, butlers/maids fees are mounting up.

Thanks though genuinely


----------



## Batkilt




----------



## Bryn

Lads. :hi:


----------



## Batkilt

:hi: Hi, Bryn. How's baby Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

Batkilt said:


> :hi: Hi, Bryn. How's baby Bryn?


Hi mate, he's great thanks, casually pulling off magnificent and heroic baby deeds, just the usual.

How are you?


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> Hi mate, he's great thanks, casually pulling off magnificent and heroic baby deeds, just the usual.
> 
> How are you?


I'm no bad. Stuck going to a family get together with my mum's relatives tonight though. Not sure what I was thinking when I agreed to that.


----------



## Bryn

Batkilt said:


> I'm no bad. Stuck going to a family get together with my mum's relatives tonight though. Not sure what I was thinking when I agreed to that.


Sounds shit mate, unlucky. Family things are a necessary evil.

On a side note, where the heck is @*GazOC*? Not seen him post for weeks.

@SimonTemplar hasn't been around for even longer!


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.


----------



## Bryn

Hi Wally. How are things?

Get on DR2 with me this weekend.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Hi Wally. How are things?
> 
> Get on DR2 with me this weekend.


Alright.

Took work off to go get smashed last night.

no ta.


----------



## Bryn

Get fucked.


----------



## Wallet

no ta


----------



## Bryn

I'd forgotten how much I hate you, you annoying little cretin.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> Alright.
> 
> Took *work* off to go get smashed last night.
> 
> no ta.


----------



## Bryn

@Scotty :lol:


----------



## Wallet

:lol:

I spend most of the time standing around doing fuck all. I've only got one more week then I'm done.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening @Brynston


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> :lol:
> 
> I spend most of the time standing around doing fuck all. I've only got one more week then I'm done.


Where you "working" about mate?


----------



## Wallet

Scotty said:


> Where you "working" about mate?


In a few schools. Painting them and general labouring stuff.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> In a few schools. Painting them and general labouring stuff.


I am chuffed that you are experiencing the joys of earning a crust. :happy

I hope the general labour includes occasional lifting of heavy loads and working up high at times. I know you don't want it too easy now!


----------



## Wallet

Scotty said:


> I am chuffed that you are experiencing the joys of earning a crust. :happy
> 
> I hope the general labour includes occasional lifting of heavy loads and working up high at times. I know you don't want it too easy now!


It's really easy. Sorry to disappoint, Gilfoid.


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Sisyphus

Best website I've seen for months ...

'Angry People In Local Newpapers'

http://apiln.blogspot.co.uk

Here is one of the highlights










@*Bryn*


----------



## Bryn

Sisyphus said:


> Best website I've seen for months ...
> 
> 'Angry People In Local Newpapers'
> 
> http://apiln.blogspot.co.uk
> 
> Here is one of the highlights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Bryn*


Thank you so much.


----------



## Elmo

1 post banned, that's a hell of an effort.


----------



## I Cry For Them

Elmo said:


> 1 post banned, that's a hell of an effort.


:terry


----------



## Bryn




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## Bryn

:lol: These are great.


----------



## I Cry For Them

Bryn said:


> :lol: These are great.


And there's SO many to choose from ..


----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## Bryn

:rofl So many good pictures, so many unhappy faces. So. Much. Pointing.


----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## I Cry For Them




----------



## Pamplemousse

Bryn said:


> :rofl So many good pictures, so many unhappy faces. So. Much. Pointing.


Apologies I missed this post before @Bryn

Indeed I don't think I've ever seen so much 'pointing' in one place ..

I like this one:










I wonder why his friends aren't joining in the 'point' ?


----------



## Pamplemousse




----------



## Bryn

I Cry For Them said:


>


Is that a willy drawn inside the burger box? :lol:

Kylie hasn't been so disappointed with a willy since the Spring formal.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Bryn said:


> Is that a willy drawn inside the burger box?


IT IS .. well spotted

http://www.thechronicle.com.au/news/mum-steaming-over-rude-surprise-burger-penis/1355209/



Bryn said:


> Kylie hasn't been so disappointed with a willy since the Spring formal.


NO .. she wasn't happy at all, she was quoted as saying:

*"It literally made me sick,"

"If they have drawn that in there, what else have they done to my burger?"

*:lol:


----------



## Pamplemousse

*A Hungry Jack's spokesman said the company was treating the complaint "very seriously" and had launched an internal investigation to determine the facts.

**

*


----------



## Batkilt

"First we have to establish if the drawing is, indeed, that of a willy. Then we have to determine the ethnicity of said willy, and whether it's proportionate to the average size."


----------



## Pamplemousse

Batkilt said:


> "First we have to establish if the drawing is, indeed, that of a willy. Then we have to determine the ethnicity of said willy, and whether it's proportionate to the average size."


:lol:


----------



## Pamplemousse

:huh


----------



## Wallet

What a brilliant website.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Wallet said:


> What a brilliant website.


Best site I've seen in YEARS . . .


----------



## Pamplemousse




----------



## Pamplemousse




----------



## Pamplemousse

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/santa-left-a-rock-among-barrow-man-s-spuds-1.1027021?referrerPath=news

"This sounds a very unusual case and our technical team are keen to take a look at it and report back to Mr Oliver"


----------



## Pamplemousse

Old people with ten pound notes and a slightly sinister grinning man ... :huh


----------



## Batkilt

Pamplemousse said:


> Old people with ten pound notes and a slightly sinister grinning man ... :huh


Those pensioners all look ashamed. I bet they're really struggling financially and that pervy looking bastard has taken advantage and got them to star in some amateur porno for a tenner each.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I Cry For Them said:


>


Is that Enzo Calzaghes younger brother that didnt get the chances in life?


----------



## Batkilt

Noonaldinho said:


> Is that Enzo Calzaghes younger brother that didnt get the chances in life?


Leave it out, mate. That man's been through enough. Just look at his face. He's lived a hard life.


----------



## Aporia

Batkilt said:


> Those pensioners all look ashamed. I bet they're really struggling financially and that pervy looking bastard has taken advantage and got them to star in some amateur porno for a tenner each.


That's brilliant :lol: :lol:.... they do look a bit sheepish (one on the right looks a touch smug, but the one in the baseball hat looks ready to burst into tears)

'Pervy looking bastard' and I thought I was being harsh calling him 'sinister'

Close up of the most ashamed pensioner ...


----------



## Noonaldinho

\JUst sent a few tracks we want DJ to play at the wedding.

This badboy was made the list


----------



## Aporia

We've had a 'Knob In A Box' now we have 'Concrete Knob' (see link)










http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/loca...d-shop-4807293

WARNING: PICTURE MAY OFFEND


----------



## Aporia




----------



## Batkilt

Aporia said:


> That's brilliant :lol: :lol:.... they do look a bit sheepish (*one on the right looks a touch smug*, but the one in the baseball hat looks ready to burst into tears)
> 
> 'Pervy looking bastard' and I thought I was being harsh calling him 'sinister'
> 
> Close up of the most ashamed pensioner ...


The smug one is probably just consoled by having the biggest cock out of the two blokes.



Aporia said:


>


Looks like a shit version of The Sopranos.


----------



## Aporia

Batkilt said:


> The smug one is probably just consoled by having the biggest cock out of the two blokes.
> 
> Looks like a shit version of The Sopranos.


:lol:


----------



## Aporia

Attractive couple (?) with tickets


----------



## Bryn

Aporia said:


> We've had a 'Knob In A Box' now we have 'Concrete Knob' (see link)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/loca...d-shop-4807293
> 
> WARNING: PICTURE MAY OFFEND


:lol: The warnings are all over that article. If anyone is seriously offended by a crude drawing of a phallus presented through the medium of concrete then they need to take a good look at themselves and reassess their lives.


----------



## Aporia

Bryn said:


> :lol: The warnings are all over that article. If anyone is seriously offended by a crude drawing of a phallus presented through the medium of concrete then they need to take a good look at themselves and reassess their lives.


Personally I am more offended by the straw boater and his stupid pained expression ...


----------



## Aporia

"I don't think it was a personal attack, just mindless vandalism." :nono


----------



## Aporia




----------



## Bryn




----------



## Batkilt

What's she doing with that her hand behind her back? I don't trust that shifty looking cow. I bet she did it, but they're blaming vandals to cover up that it happened during a domestic. Just look at her man - he has "battered spouse" written all over him.


----------



## Aporia

Batkilt said:


> What's she doing with that her hand behind her back? I don't trust that shifty looking cow. I bet she did it, but they're blaming vandals to cover up that it happened during a domestic. Just look at her man - he has "battered spouse" written all over him.


:lol:


----------



## Spoonmeat




----------



## Noonaldinho

Spoonmeat said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Reflections of Yesterday

Batkilt said:


> What's she doing with that her hand behind her back? I don't trust that shifty looking cow. I bet she did it, but they're blaming vandals to cover up that it happened during a domestic. Just look at her man - he has "*battered spouse*" written all over him.


If Palmer gets wind of this he'll spend his Saturday morning moving him into a safe house, investing LOTS of his own money .... yes


----------



## Bryn

Reflections of Yesterday said:


> If Palmer gets wind of this he'll spend his Saturday morning moving him into a safe house, investing LOTS of his own money .... yes
> 
> almer


:rofl Oh God.


----------



## Batkilt

Reflections of Yesterday said:


> If Palmer gets wind of this he'll spend his Saturday morning moving him into a safe house, investing LOTS of his own money .... yes


:lol: :lol:

My answer to "and what did you do with your Saturday?" will be the same as last time: spot of overtime, but with added almer


----------



## One Hand Clapping

MMMMM .... added

almer


----------



## One Hand Clapping

Well going on the respective number of 'heads' that's been posted, Rob is more 'popular' than Terry O' Connor.

I'm sure he finds that comforting (?)

almer


----------



## Bryn

:terry

*"Oooh you!"*


----------



## Scotty

Love this modding. DC threads getting punted straight to the World Forum:lol:


----------



## Batkilt

A little bit of almer in my life

A little bit of :eddie by my side

A little bit of almer is all I need

A little bit of :terry is what I see

A little bit of :**** in the sun

A little bit of :bellew all night long

A little bit of almer here I am

A little bit of almer makes me your man


----------



## Bryn

Scotty said:


> Love this modding. DC threads getting punted straight to the World Forum:lol:


:yep


----------



## Scotty

Bryn said:


> :yep


Stellar work Bryn. Setting the #newagemodding bar higher one day at a timealmer


----------



## Noonaldinho

Whats the crack with UsaRobs gif, has there been a meltdown?


----------



## Jerry Dammers Dentition

Batkilt said:


> A little bit of almer in my life
> 
> A little bit of :eddie by my side
> 
> A little bit of almer is all I need
> 
> A little bit of :terry is what I see
> 
> A little bit of :**** in the sun
> 
> A little bit of :bellew all night long
> 
> A little bit of almer here I am
> 
> A little bit of almer makes me your man


Excellent work .. :happy

almer


----------



## Jerry Dammers Dentition

Noonaldinho said:


> Whats the crack with UsaRobs gif, has there been a meltdown?


Just Trout Mask acting the tw*t again and dragging others into his insanity ...


----------



## Reach Out Touch Me

@*Bryn* couldn't open got banned a second after notification, catch up with you later

@*robpalmer135* ... easy, go back to ESB (or whatever it's called now)

To everyone else thanks for a cracking couple of days hi jinks ... what fun we've had

Finally .. anorexic mother with unattractive children (one in middle looks a real nasty little sod)


----------



## Reach Out Touch Me

PS:


----------



## Reach Out Touch Me

almer

He's fecked up the smart shortcut ..


----------



## Reach Out Touch Me

I'll have to go old school ... (shame I'd grown to love the short cut)


----------



## Batkilt

Reach Out Touch Me said:


> @*Bryn* couldn't open got banned a second after notification, catch up with you later
> 
> @*robpalmer135* ... easy, go back to ESB (or whatever it's called now)
> 
> To everyone else thanks for a cracking couple of days hi jinks ... what fun we've had
> 
> Finally .. anorexic mother with unattractive children (one in middle looks a real nasty little sod)


The middle child looks a bit mixed race. Mixed race boy in a family of whites? Sounds like he's been....







'd


----------



## Squat Rack




----------



## Squat Rack

Muscle baby won't let go
Weekend baby won't say no
Is she an active beauty?
I should say so

Wooden bones and pretty lashes
Iodine for your baby's gashes
Little tombs for your baby's ashes
If something goes wrong

Tiny steps almost real
Tiny fingers you almost feel
Make her walk or make her kneel
Oh, she's almost human beneath that Cuban heel

Who's that down at the bottom of the garden?
Who's that hiding underneath the sofa?
Who gets blamed whenever you're in trouble?
She's your friend and she's your double

Tiny steps almost real
Tiny fingers you almost feel
Make her walk or make her kneel
Oh, she's almost human beneath that Cuban heel

Pretty little fashion face
Pick anyone up off the shelf
Though you say it's a disgrace
You know you owe it to yourself
You can even shop around
Though you won't find any cheaper
She's your baby now
You can keep her

Tiny steps almost real
Tiny fingers you almost feel
Make her walk or make her kneel
Oh, she's almost human beneath that Cuban
Almost human beneath that Cuban
Almost human beneath that Cuban
Almost human beneath that Cuban
Almost human beneath that Cuban


----------



## Detritus




----------



## McKay

Is it true that chicken pakora is not commonly sold in Indian takeways/ Kebab shops in England?


----------



## Wallet

McKay said:


> Is it true that chicken pakora is not commonly sold in Indian takeways/ Kebab shops in England?


Nah, it's pretty common.


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Batkilt

He's a hack.


----------



## Crust

Schoolgirl pointing










Mass arm folding


----------



## Crust

I'm getting off now (as promised) I just wanted to request a 'Dave' head ...


----------



## Wickio

Humanzee coming soon. 

:sxane

Hooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## The Bride Stripped Bare

Wickio said:


> Humanzee coming soon.
> 
> :sxane
> 
> Hooooooooooooooooooooooo.


 @*Wickio*

I've noted that your Photobucket link to 'Smug Palmer' has been deleted (I assume this was an edict from 'on high')

My apologies if you received any grief due to my actions ..


----------



## Wickio

The Bride Stripped Bare said:


> @*Wickio*
> 
> I've noted that your Photobucket link to 'Smug Palmer' has been deleted (I assume this was an edict from 'on high')
> 
> My apologies if you received any grief due to my actions ..


It lives on, ingrained into the very foundation of the internet. :rofl


----------



## Batkilt

The Bride Stripped Bare said:


> @*Wickio*
> 
> I've noted that your Photobucket link to 'Smug Palmer' has been deleted (I assume this was an edict from 'on high')
> 
> My apologies if you received any grief due to my actions ..


Fear not. That smug bellend's face shall live on forever in my photobucket via that link.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> Fear not. That smug bellend's face shall live on forever in my photobucket via that link.


I might be smug....but I don't have a weird obsession with somebody on a boxing forum.


----------



## Batkilt

Shut up, Rob


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> Shut up, Rob


Put me on ignore and actually ignore me you sad fuck.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> Fear not. That smug bellend's face shall live on forever in my photobucket via that link.


That worked!


----------



## Elmo

What's your favorite type of chicken?


----------



## Batkilt

Shut up, Rob.


----------



## Bryn

@SimonTemplar

:hi:


----------



## Grant

Spurs boardroom reaction to finding out Arsenal sign Ozil






@RobPalmer


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Spurs boardroom reaction to finding out Arsenal sign Ozil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RobPalmer


:yep Knew it was going to be one of those Hitler vids before I even clicked the link.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> :yep Knew it was going to be one of those Hitler vids before I even clicked the link.


Some are rubbish, but some are really good.

There is a funny one from when the Lions team was named for the third test including 10 Welsh and no O'Driscoll.


----------



## Batkilt

@- DC -

What's with your sig?



> " I think there's three posters who will let us down this year - the cause, the fight, everything - and I have written them down already in these three emails. Make sure you are not in one of the emails "


----------



## Bryn

Nice try, you moron.


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> Nice try, you moron.


----------



## dkos

They're opening a gym in my local Tesco:

http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/durham-road-tesco-store-stockton-4861905

A pretty novel idea.


----------



## A. W Underwood

Wickio said:


> It lives on, ingrained into the very foundation of the internet. :rofl


Indeed and now available in a choice of sizes ..


----------



## Bryn

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Batkilt

A. W Underwood said:


> Indeed and now available in a choice of sizes ..


David Cameron's bastard love child?


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> David Cameron's bastard love child?


Cameron is a twat...but not a bad looking guy so happy with that.


----------



## Bryn

robpalmer135 said:


> not a bad looking guy


You can't be serious?


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> You can't be serious?


Did Rob just call himself "not a bad looking guy"? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> You can't be serious?


For 47 I don't think so.....I would rather be compared to George Clooney or Brad Pitt.

Anyway, people should post a photo of themselves before they talk shit about the way others look.


----------



## Guest

Could somebody please make this quote this so Batkilt can see it.

I have tired many times to do this via PM without a response. Batklit, I want this petty bullshit to end. Genuinely what did I do to make you dislike me so much? What do I have to do to make it stop? In the last 24 hours you have made 17 posts about or directed at me......At the very least can you just stop talking about me?

If we get to a point where we can sensibly discuss boxing without taking digs at one another, I will donate £25 to a charity of your choice.

Can we finally sort this out?

Rob


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> Did Rob just call himself "not a bad looking guy"? :lol:


Nope.


----------



## - DC -

Batkilt said:


> @*- DC -*
> 
> What's with your sig?


Wanna see the emails? :hey


----------



## Batkilt

- DC - said:


> Wanna see the emails? :hey


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Choi's.



~bRynfastClub


----------



## Bryn

I hope @Noonaldinho is enjoying his honeymoon.


----------



## - DC -

Batkilt said:


> :lol:


Ask Mr Palmer. I'm sure he's got all that information locked away somewhere in a secret location.


----------



## Batkilt

@Wallet I watched Our Idiot Brother the other night. It made me yearn for your Zooey "war hat" av.


----------



## Wallet

Batkilt said:


> @Wallet I watched Our Idiot Brother the other night. It made me yearn for your Zooey "war hat" av.


:hi:


----------



## Guest

today is a good day


----------



## Batkilt

Wallet said:


> :hi:


You're the man!


----------



## Markyboy86

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=735313756495583&notif_t=comment_mention


----------



## dkos

Gabby is my new hero after this:






My sister was watching a football match for the first time ever because of him, which made the moment all that more better :yep


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Mandanda

My new favorite ring entrance..


----------



## Wallet

:rofl Brilliant.


----------



## Bryn

@SimonTemplar


----------



## 084

Off to Vegas tomorrow lads. Buzzing


----------



## Guest

LP said:


> Off to Vegas tomorrow lads. Buzzing


Where you staying mate?


----------



## Markyboy86

robpalmer135 said:


> Where you staying mate?


Im sure he's in Luxor or NYNY Bobby, pretty sure its Luxor tho


----------



## Wallet

Embarrassing.


----------



## 084

robpalmer135 said:


> Where you staying mate?


Yea Luxor mate


----------



## Guest

LP said:


> Yea Luxor mate


stayed there a few weeks back. its pretty nice. pool is good and room is fine.

make sure you go to Burger Bar which is close to you. best burger in vegas.


----------



## NO MAS

How's everyone on Check Hook...? #FuckManure


----------



## NO MAS

This Is A Tune...#TheRealPeople


----------



## dkos

Where the hell is @GazOC ?


----------



## Mandanda

dkos said:


> Where the hell is @GazOC ?


Asked this last night and no one replied. Really odd for Gaz to be gone this long.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> @SimonTemplar


Lol now that got a chuckle. And took me back to the 1980s. With apologies for the absence, I am now back around.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC is knee-deep in MW3 and FarCry 3.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Lol now that got a chuckle. And took me back to the 1980s. With apologies for the absence, I am now back around.


:hi: Expect a PM response shortly.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> GazOC is knee-deep in MW3 and FarCry 3.


There are far worse places to be - FC3 has claimed months of my life.



Bryn said:


> :hi: Expect a PM response shortly.


It would be unreasonable of me to rush you!


----------



## Bryn

I'm very tempted to put the Choi out of it's misery. It's a sad sight these days.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I'm very tempted to put the Choi out of it's misery. It's a sad sight these days.


FOYBB.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> FOYBB.


Fuck off you. I've had enough of your bullshit.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> I'm very tempted to put the Choi out of it's misery. It's a sad sight these days.


Not enough people active on here?


----------



## Markyboy86

How is everyone in Choi Land? Seen my 1st christmas lights up today, i felt like vomiting.


----------



## 084

NO MAS said:


> How's everyone on Check Hook...? #FuckManure


Alright mate :good


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> How is everyone in Choi Land? Seen my 1st christmas lights up today, i felt like vomiting.


Jocks :-(


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Jocks :-(


Likely not had it down since last December tbg


----------



## Markyboy86

Had a very interesting night, went on a 1st date (which went well) on my way home i got offered a lift home from a guy whos gran and papa stayed next door to me from whenever i can remember and his cousin stays there now, i was about 5 mins away from my house, he said he had to go see his cousin who had been acting the cunt and then he would drop me off, he ran a red light and nearly tee boned a cop car, gets pulled over, he gets out the car to speak to them and next thing i know it turns out hes done his best impression of Usain Bolt and done a runner, it was'nt even his car and he never had a license!! Took me 20 mins to walk home after spending an hour giving statements (no grass), fml...


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Had a very interesting night, went on a 1st date (which went well) on my way home i got offered a lift home from a guy whos gran and papa stayed next door to me from whenever i can remember and his cousin stays there now, i was about 5 mins away from my house, he said he had to go see his cousin who had been acting the cunt and then he would drop me off, he ran a red light and nearly tee boned a cop car, gets pulled over, he gets out the car to speak to them and next thing i know it turns out hes done his best impression of Usain Bolt and done a runner, it was'nt even his car and he never had a license!! Took me 20 mins to walk home after spending an hour giving statements (no grass), fml...


Hopefully pissed it down to



Markyboy86 said:


>


:lol::lol: ellis


----------



## Ishy

Where's GazOC these days? Haven't seen him post in ages.


----------



## 084

Shopping on Amazon and making home brew going by his Facebook


----------



## Ishy

:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Hopefully pissed it down to
> 
> :lol::lol: ellis


Seems as though he will likely get done for driving with no insurance, no licence and reckless driving, and thats him getting off lightly let me tell you, he phoned me today and hes gonna hand himself in on Monday, i thought it was his car too, turns out it was his bros fiancees car.

1st person i thought of!


----------



## Markyboy86

:rofl


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Seems as though he will likely get done for driving with no insurance, no licence and reckless driving, and thats him getting off lightly let me tell you, he phoned me today and hes gonna hand himself in on Monday, i thought it was his car too, turns out it was his bros fiancees car.
> 
> 1st person i thought of!


Can't stand that fat fuck


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Can't stand that fat fuck


I know you cant mate, dunno why that vid got posted again, meant to post this one 




:rofl:rofl


----------



## 084

@Markyboy86 hahahaha class


----------



## Mandanda

Markyboy86 said:


> I know you cant mate, dunno why that vid got posted again, meant to post this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:rofl


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Wallet

http://terriblerealestateagentphotos.tumblr.com/
@Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> http://terriblerealestateagentphotos.tumblr.com/
> 
> @*Bryn*


:lol: Hero.
@*Trout Mask* will love this.

This one will be right up his street:










"*If he still hasn't finished his crossword he comes with the house."*


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> :lol: Hero.
> @*Trout Mask* will love this.
> 
> This one will be right up his street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*If he still hasn't finished his crossword he comes with the house."*


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Macho_Grande

What happened to HGH?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I hope @Noonaldinho is enjoying his honeymoon.


We had a fantastic time thanks mate, how's life treating you?


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> We had a fantastic time thanks mate, how's life treating you?


I'm alright like, glad you had a good time. This place wasn't the same without you.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I'm alright like, glad you had a good time. This place wasn't the same without you.


I hear the place fell to bits in my absense? :think


----------



## Bryn

Fell to pieces, about 50% of the time it was offline. We needed your technical skills to sort shit out for us.


----------



## Rutzini

Christ on a bike I feel like a phat noob, especially asking this....what is a 'reputational comment' and how do I know who left it? I've got 1 flashing and when I click on it, it just sends me to random posts.

Your help and advice, checkhock peers, would be beneficial....


----------



## Noonaldinho

@NO MAS you sticking round this time?

What has happened to the Choi, I thought after the influx of new members the Choi would once again become a sanctuary for the sane.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

dkos said:


> I was looking on BoxRec and saw Ali Raymi, a 39-year old minimumweight with a perfect 12-0, 12KOs record. Not only that, but all the stoppages were in the first round. Intrigued, I looked for some footage of him. This is what I found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


FFS! I really wanted Ali Raymi to be legit. Not only is this so fake lol but Ali Raymi is so shit and would get KTFO by any bum.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:-(


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> :-(


Rarely has one emoticon said so much.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> Rarely has one emoticon said so much.


Has @Bryn slowed down on here too?


----------



## Brithyll Mwgwd

This place badly needs Trout Mask .....


----------



## Brithyll Mwgwd

Bryn said:


> :lol: Hero.
> @*Trout Mask* will love this.
> 
> This one will be right up his street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*If he still hasn't finished his crossword he comes with the house."*


He will, I'll be sure to let him know the next time I see him .... :lol:


----------



## Brithyll Mwgwd

:terry


----------



## Bryn

:SOG
























:duke


----------



## Noonaldinho

:think


----------



## ट्राउट मास्क

Brithyll Mwgwd said:


> This place badly needs Trout Mask .....


Some clearly disagrees with this statement ....


----------



## ट्राउट मास्क




----------



## Noonaldinho

Good afternoon Choi!


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Good afternoon Choi!


Good afternoon Mr Noonan, hows married life treating you? Thinking of a divorce yet?


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Good afternoon Mr Noonan, hows married life treating you? Thinking of a divorce yet?


Married life is fantastic thanks mate! No thoughts of divorce just yet, she is keeping to her word of obeying so far....


----------



## Scotty

1971791 said:


> Moving house must be awful. I'm moving to uni tomorrow (well, technically today) and it's been a hectic day (because I left it all for today [technically yesterday]). Going out didn't help. Just about packed.


Serious pain in the arse. I close on my new house today and can't wait for it all to be done and settled!


----------



## dkos

Manuel Charr doing his best Christmas tree impression...


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Wallet

1971791 said:


> Tired. Uni life is hectic.


Sure is.
@Scotty


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> Sure is.
> 
> @Scotty


How many more years have you got of this you malingering cunt? No offence:smile


----------



## Wallet

Scotty said:


> How many more years have you got of this you malingering cunt? No offence:smile


None taken. 

This is my last year now, unfortunately.

Although a masters sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> None taken.
> 
> This is my last year now, unfortunately.
> 
> Although a masters sounds like a good idea...


What is your degree in?


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> None taken.
> 
> This is my last year now, unfortunately.
> 
> Although a masters sounds like a good idea...


You not fed up with it yet? After 2 1/2 years I was done with Uni.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Scotty said:


> What is your degree in?


Equestrian Psychology


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> You not fed up with it yet? After 2 1/2 years I was done with Uni.


Nah, still really enjoying it at the moment.



Noonaldinho said:


> Equestrian Psychology


:deal


----------



## Mandanda




----------



## Grant

You need to calm down Mand.


----------



## Mandanda

Grant said:


> You need to calm down Mand.


:rofl.


----------



## 084

:lol:


----------



## dkos




----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


>


I have no sound at the mo, but I have a feeling that I wouldn't have a clue what was going on in that video anyway.


----------



## Wallet

:rofl

Jogging on the spot, the answer to obesity.


----------



## Lilo

Update on Ali Raymi:

He's now 16(16)-0. Stopped every opponent (all unbeaten) in the first round. He is now ranked #1 in Yemen and #1 4 in the world (according to boxrec).

:audley


----------



## Bryn

Lilo said:


> Update on Ali Raymi:
> 
> He's now 16(16)-0. Stopped every opponent (all unbeaten) in the first round. He is now ranked #1 in Yemen and #1 4 in the world (according to boxrec).
> 
> :audley


That's a great looking record.


----------



## Mandanda

Ali's never fought a journeyman, he turns winners into losers. His body punching is up there with likes of Golovkin..


----------



## Grant

Lilo said:


> Update on Ali Raymi:
> 
> He's now 16(16)-0. Stopped every opponent (all unbeaten) in the first round. He is now ranked #1 in Yemen and #1 4 in the world (according to boxrec).
> 
> :audley


What the actual fuck is all that?

Beginner level boxing?


----------



## CamelCase

Wtf is this Choi thread?


----------



## Wallet

CamelCase said:


> Wtf is this Choi thread?


All things Choi Tseveenpurev.


----------



## Bryn

CamelCase said:


> Wtf is this Choi thread?


The same as any other Choi thread.


----------



## Mandanda

Love this fight it's like a Yemeni Hagler Hearns type battle. The referee counts down rather then up then walks off when he counts the guy out :rofl.


----------



## Mandanda

Ali Raymi 6 days ago
Thanks I will fight ANYBODY at ANY WEIGHT CLASS as long as they are Undefeated. No Mayweather-Pacman catch weights or excuses

Ali Raymi 22 hours ago
You were undefeated, post your record & lets do this. Talk is cheap, your bladder will say the truth once the bell rings & you are all mine in the ring.
Post your undefeated record & I promise you will no longer be a virgin. I will help you out
Reply · in reply to Mighty Milko


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> Love this fight it's like a Yemeni Hagler Hearns type battle. The referee counts down rather then up then walks off when he counts the guy out :rofl.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Good Lord, where to even start.


----------



## dkos

Mandanda said:


> Ali Raymi 6 days ago
> Thanks I will fight ANYBODY at ANY WEIGHT CLASS as long as they are Undefeated. No Mayweather-Pacman catch weights or excuses
> 
> Ali Raymi 22 hours ago
> You were undefeated, post your record & lets do this. Talk is cheap, your bladder will say the truth once the bell rings & you are all mine in the ring.
> Post your undefeated record & I promise you will no longer be a virgin. I will help you out
> Reply · in reply to Mighty Milko


I hope Roman Gonzalez reads this...:yep


----------



## Mandanda

dkos said:


> I hope Roman Gonzalez reads this...:yep


:lol: He's offered Anthony Joshua out.


----------



## Grant

Ricky Hatton documentary being aired tonight. 10pm on ITV4.


----------



## Bryn

Looks like a Choi revival is afoot!

How are you all?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Looks like a Choi revival is afoot!
> 
> How are you all?


FOYBB


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> FOYBB


Well that's not very nice.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Well that's not very nice.


And where the hell have you been?


----------



## dkos

A picture from Hopkins' media workout today:










Imagine him coming to the ring for the Murat fight with that on :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> And where the hell have you been?


I've been around...


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Looks like a Choi revival is afoot!


Big time.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

dkos said:


> A picture from Hopkins' media workout today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine him coming to the ring for the Murat fight with that on :lol:


:lol: wtf


----------



## Markyboy86

dkos said:


> A picture from Hopkins' media workout today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine him coming to the ring for the Murat fight with that on :lol:


He'll actually look like a south park alien walking to the ring if he were to fight Mayweather at 160 next May. :lol:


----------



## - DC -

dkos said:


> A picture from Hopkins' media workout today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine him coming to the ring for the Murat fight with that on :lol:


Wait till David Icke sees this.....


----------



## Markyboy86

How the kids Craney? They looking forward to christmas/Kwanzaa?


----------



## - DC -

Markyboy86 said:


> How the kids Craney? They looking forward to christmas/Kwanzaa?


Unfortunately, Christmas isn't coming to the DC household this year. It was a hard choice, tough for everybody, but I thought it'd be better to keep the house warm over Christmas, than all freezing to death opening stuff you dont need. Besides, I cant wait until next year for us to thaw out, I've got a family to feed, not freeze.

So I've taken it a step further this year and decided to wrap up all the radiators in the house. The kids still have no idea what they have got in every room, bless, but I guess thats just the magic, surprise and spirit of Christmas! If I have a few penny's left out of the budget after buying the Christmas dinner of roast smart price corned beef, I may push the boat out and get the Jimmy Saville tribute/impersonation/lookalike act to keep the kids entertained. I've heard he's doing great business at the moment with the kids at great prices to!

Well at least the kids will be warm on Christmas night!

Take that Wonga! You'll never lure me in! Where there is a will, there is a way!

Happy poundland Christmas to all!!!


----------



## Grant

Got pissed up in Northampton yesterday. Good day.


----------



## Markyboy86

Aye ok Craney, never asked for your life story fs.

Merry Christmas though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Aye ok Craney, never asked for your life story fs.
> 
> Merry Christmas though.


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://funnie.st/346643/meanwhile-i...FB&utm_medium=MU-L&utm_campaign=Adnan&epic=mu

:yikes


----------



## Guest

anybody know what has happend to @icemax and @Batkilt???

Neither have been on the forum for over a month?


----------



## Markyboy86

robpalmer135 said:


> anybody know what has happend to @icemax and @Batkilt???
> 
> Neither have been on the forum for over a month?


 @Batkilt has been really busy in work lately, had to text him yesterday to remind him to keep on top of his NFL fantasy.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> @Batkilt has been really busy in work lately, had to text him yesterday to remind him to keep on top of his NFL fantasy.


Stalking cats more like haha


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Stalking cats more like haha


Its the only pussy he's gonna get






(Sorry Graeme, you know i have mad love for you really)


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Its the only pussy he's gonna get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry Graeme, you know i have mad love for you really)


Haha


----------



## Guest

Markyboy86 said:


> @Batkilt has been really busy in work lately, had to text him yesterday to remind him to keep on top of his NFL fantasy.


how did that end up going in the end? your mate seemed pretty offended that I didn't enter.

you notice how Trout Mask and some other alts haven't been around recently either....just saying!


----------



## Markyboy86

robpalmer135 said:


> how did that end up going in the end? your mate seemed pretty offended that I didn't enter.
> 
> you notice how Trout Mask and some other alts haven't been around recently either....just saying!


He thought you were a bit of a stuck up cunt tbh (no offence, its how you're thought of on here too in some quarters! lol)

Nah Batkilt is in no way shape or form troutmask, im 99.999 sure on that one.


----------



## Rutzini

Im boozed fella's but can big daddy choi tell me who Ali is clumping on the top of all threads - ie checkhook home page thing. I hope it's not who I think it is...(wallet)


----------



## dkos

Rutzini said:


> Im boozed fella's but can big daddy choi tell me who Ali is clumping on the top of all threads - ie checkhook home page thing. I hope it's not who I think it is...(wallet)


It's Cleveland Williams :good


----------



## Wallet

Rutzini said:


> Im boozed fella's but can big daddy choi tell me who Ali is clumping on the top of all threads - ie checkhook home page thing. I hope it's not who I think it is...(wallet)


:hi:

I always thought it was Floyd Patterson. Never really gave it much thought.


----------



## Guest

Markyboy86 said:


> He thought you were a bit of a stuck up cunt tbh (no offence, its how you're thought of on here too in some quarters! lol)
> 
> Nah Batkilt is in no way shape or form troutmask, im 99.999 sure on that one.


I told you I was only going to enter if it was people who new NFL. Then I see your mate inviting anybody to enter and trying to persuade people who don't know anything to enter. So I told him I wasn't going to enter. I don't see how that is stuck up.

So how comes both have left at the exact same time? Why are you 99.99% sure?


----------



## PobRalmer351




----------



## Noonaldinho

PobRalmer351 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

robpalmer135 said:


> I told you I was only going to enter if it was people who new NFL. Then I see your mate inviting anybody to enter and trying to persuade people who don't know anything to enter. So I told him I wasn't going to enter. I don't see how that is stuck up.
> 
> So how comes both have left at the exact same time? Why are you 99.99% sure?


Not sure why both have left at same time tbh, but i know Graeme, he stays about a mile from me and walks past my work every other day on his way to work, im sure Icemax was on ESB long before batkilt was a member so they aint the same person if thats what youre alluding too, he would have told me if he was trout i reckon.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Not sure why both have left at same time tbh, but i know Graeme, he stays about a mile from me and walks past my work every other day on his way to work, im sure Icemax was on ESB long before batkilt was a member so they aint the same person if thats what youre alluding too, he would have told me if he was trout i reckon.


none are same person

I'm not 100% but Icemax might do security in the Middle East, which explains his where abouts for a few months at a time


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

Neither of them are the trout. 

You're paranoid, Palmer.


----------



## Noonaldinho

1000 pages


----------



## 084

667 pages :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> 667 pages :think


How many posts per page?


----------



## Bryn

250 pages for me. :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> 250 pages for me. :yep


How many people you got on ignore?


----------



## Markyboy86

667 for me too, what kind of person has a 10 post page, you heathen.


----------



## Bryn

Only Rob on ignore at the moment, I took Nuff off ignore a while ago.


----------



## 084

15 posts a page Brett


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Only Rob on ignore at the moment, I took Nuff off ignore a while ago.


I rarely notice Nuff now, he blends in with the other tools. Credit to him for managing to stick around for a year on his own trolling!


----------



## Noonaldinho

10 post per page @LP


----------



## Wallet

Page 41. Real men read the archive.

http://checkhookboxing.com/archive/index.php/t-4-p-41.html


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Page 41. Real men read the archive.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/archive/index.php/t-4-p-41.html


:yikes

Jesus H Christ!


----------



## Blear Prom

Bryn said:


> Only Rob on ignore at the moment, I took Nuff off ignore a while ago.


Did someone say Rob?


----------



## Lilo

@nufc_jay

Alreet


----------



## dkos

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news...mathews-arrested-6245407#.Um04YmLTtfE.twitter

If true :-(


----------



## Guest

Markyboy86 said:


> Not sure why both have left at same time tbh, but i know Graeme, he stays about a mile from me and walks past my work every other day on his way to work, im sure Icemax was on ESB long before batkilt was a member so they aint the same person if thats what youre alluding too, he would have told me if he was trout i reckon.


no i am saying Batklit & Trout Mask are the same person.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

robpalmer135 said:


> no i am saying Batklit & Trout Mask are the same person.


You're wrong.


----------



## Guest

L.T. Smash said:


> You're wrong.


how do you know this?


----------



## Lilo

dkos said:


> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news...mathews-arrested-6245407#.Um04YmLTtfE.twitter
> 
> If true :-(


Certainly doesn't seem the 'type', can imagine some serious provocation if true - but close to the fight to be out drinking anyway...


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> Certainly doesn't seem the 'type', can imagine some serious provocation if true - but close to the fight to be out drinking anyway...


Really? I have always thought Derry was a bit of a scumbag.


----------



## Lilo

Why?


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> Why?


Never seemed like the nicest guy. Never been particularly respectful towards opponents before and after fights. Always blaming somebody else when things going wrong. The way he treated Coldwell & Oliver Harrison stand out.


----------



## 084

Good chicken at that lemon and lime place


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Good chicken at that lemon and lime place


:lol:

Look on FB in a min, I'm about to upload a pic of Mexican LP


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> Look on FB in a min, I'm about to upload a pic of Mexican LP


:lol: very good Brett, very good


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> :lol: very good Brett, very good


He was at our hotel! Straight away I thought it was your Mexican brother!


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> He was at our hotel! Straight away I thought it was your Mexican brother!


Made your holiday


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Made your holiday


:lol: He was a good fella!


----------



## Jay

@Trout Mask - I sent you email today in response to your pm, you've clearly ignored it :sad2

Also, stop tormenting Rob.


----------



## dkos

Karl Pilkington 'Krumping' on the latest Moaning of Life episode was one of the best things I've ever seen :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

:rofl Katie Price apparently just put this on Instagram


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Noonaldinho said:


> :rofl Katie Price apparently just put this on Instagram


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Why has Bobby Palmer been banned :rofl


----------



## Grant

It took a while to see what was going on, but man alive :rofl


----------



## Bryn

:rofl Fuck sake.


----------



## Mandanda

They must of lapped up watching there beloved Arsenal taking a wee pumping at the hands of the mighty blues!.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> It took a while to see what was going on, but man alive :rofl


I'm not even gonna ask about the cage in the background.


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> Karl Pilkington 'Krumping' on the latest Moaning of Life episode was one of the best things I've ever seen :lol:


that was brilliant mate haha, so was that PPI bit, best episode i seen him do in anything


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://metro.co.uk/2013/10/30/reddi...poly-board-under-carpet-4166939/?ITO=facebook


----------



## Noonaldinho

Why has the lounge gone so gay? loads of threads about handsome men, who is the best looking man, which man has the best body etc


----------



## Grant

Bang out of order, whoever mailed Rob's Mrs about that thread.

Always amazes me how people intertwine the internet and real life.


----------



## dkos

LP said:


> that was brilliant mate haha, so was that PPI bit, best episode i seen him do in anything


It's fantastic because it is more Karl and, although the situations have been set up for him, he is doing his own thing more and not being pushed and prodded out of his comfort zone by Gervais/Merchant.



Grant said:


> Bang out of order, whoever mailed Rob's Mrs about that thread.
> 
> Always amazes me how people intertwine the internet and real life.


I think Rob can grate on all of us, but he doesn't deserve the abuse he is getting in that thread.


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> I think Rob can grate on all of us, but he doesn't deserve the abuse he is getting in that thread.


Yup, Rob is a fucking nuisance on times but he will admit that. I think he is sound enough.

Think his time on here could be done unfortunately.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

PaddyPower just posted this, there twitter account is fucking hilarious! :rofl

Paddy Power ‏@paddypower 1h
Big Sam loves a good twerk...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> Bang out of order, whoever mailed Rob's Mrs about that thread.
> 
> Always amazes me how people intertwine the internet and real life.





dkos said:


> It's fantastic because it is more Karl and, although the situations have been set up for him, he is doing his own thing more and not being pushed and prodded out of his comfort zone by Gervais/Merchant.
> 
> I think Rob can grate on all of us, but he doesn't deserve the abuse he is getting in that thread.


Whats gone on? Can't be arsed to read the whole thread.


----------



## Mandanda

Grant said:


> Bang out of order, whoever mailed Rob's Mrs about that thread.
> 
> Always amazes me how people intertwine the internet and real life.


That's a disgrace. Some serious idiots floating about on here.


----------



## Lilo

Genuinely excited for Browne Towers given my history. 5:15 in HK but hoping for a Browne win.

A genuine nice guy.


----------



## Guest

thats for the support guys.


----------



## Wallet

La Flama Blanca said:


> thats for the support guys.


That new username is really queer.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> That new username is really queer.


poor form that you don't know what it means and where its from.


----------



## Wallet

La Flama Blanca said:


> poor form that you don't know what it means and where its from.


It's really queer regardless of where it's from.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> It's really queer regardless of where it's from.


Poor poor poor show!


----------



## One to watch

I don't know where it's from either.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mandanda

:rofl


----------



## Wallet

I don't know if any of you have seen the "I am a boxing manager" thread on ESB in the training forum. It's a good read if you're interested in the business side of things.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=452408

Anyway, I just saw this post in there:



> With the recent ring tragedy in Mexico of Frankie Leal RIP, he was a good kid, I got to know him when he took the "0" from my guy,in Oklahoma.
> Scrap mentioning Mickey Duff, brought to mind a fighter he had Johnny Owen, fighting Lupe Pintor for the bantamwt title. I can still see the the huge banner Owen came in with, of a skeleton in fighting pose. Owen was so skinny, almost like a skeleton, he was no match for Pintor. I was with Mickey, Don Chargin and Alex Wallau. Mickey told me to go at the end of the round, I believe the 6th, he told me to tell the cornerman to stop the fight. I was about to, when Mickey changed his mind and said, "nevermind I don't want to second guess the corner." Leal, was brutally ko's by Gradavich and taken out in a stretcher in San Antonio, somebody should have said something, whether it is second guessing or not they both paid with their lives.


:-(


----------



## Wallet

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-the-1st-round&p=671978&viewfull=1#post671978

We've got a non-believer, @dkos.


----------



## Lilo

Wallet said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-the-1st-round&p=671978&viewfull=1#post671978
> 
> We've got a non-believer, @dkos.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Morning lads,

Remember years ago when this thread would be bumping every day and I could do a roll-call in the morning and get at least half a dozen replies in an hour? 
@*GazOC*, remember him? He was a poster here once. Good lad.

TFFP, or @*Marvelous Marv*, what the fuck happened to him?

The list of fallen Choi soldiers is too long to go through, feel free to share stories of Choi's past and present so that we may never forget the impact they all had on our lives.

@*SimonTemplar* @*Wallet* @*Flea Man* @*Roe* @*Noonaldinho* @*Grant* @*1st Contact* @*BoxingAnalyst* @*Bill* @*Ishy* @*Markyboy86* @*Farage* @*Bajingo* @*Mandanda* @*dkos* @*safc1990* @*LP* @*Scotty* @*Holmes* @*Lilo* @*MagicMan* @*icemax* @*DrMo* @*wrimc* @*Batkilt* @*1971791* @*Vano-irons* @*Unknown Poster* @*EnglishWay* @*12downfor10* @*No One Likes Rob Palmer*


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: Morning Bryn. Hope you're well mate?. 

What's happened to Gaz btw?.


----------



## DrMo

:hi:

My favourite Choi memory was HairyHighlander's comments on FleaMan's holiday in Thailand


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Morning Bryn. Hope you're well mate?.
> 
> What's happened to Gaz btw?.


Morning mate. I'm very well, how are you? How's the footie going?



DrMo said:


> :hi:
> 
> My favourite Choi memory was HairyHighlander's comments on FleaMan's holiday in Thailand


:rofl That was amazing. Sadly that Choi thread is gone forever, but I do remember him commenting on Flea's excitement when he would come across a new village.


----------



## Roe

Hello all :hi:


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> Morning mate. I'm very well, how are you? How's the footie going?
> 
> :rofl That was amazing. Sadly that Choi thread is gone forever, but I do remember him commenting on Flea's excitement when he would come across a new village.


I'm good bro, Yeah mate it's going well. It's a slow grind but getting there slowly but surely. Few courses lined up so it's should be all progression lord willing :good.


----------



## Mandanda

DrMo said:


> :hi:
> 
> My favourite Choi memory was HairyHighlander's comments on FleaMan's holiday in Thailand


:rofl:rofl I remember that now. Flea talking about how he laid the pipe and HH letting rip :rofl.


----------



## Twelvey

Morning all. I've been very busy with work and uni and I post more on the training thread when I do. Just put a holiday in at work for the Saturday of Froch groves. It'll be the first ppv I've ever ordered and I'll be getting a dominos in and kicking my housemates out the living room.


----------



## Vano-irons

Checking in.

Off to a lesbian engagement party on Saturday, and we happen to be eating out at a restaurant


----------



## Bryn

All this activity has warmed by cockles RIGHT up.


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-the-1st-round&p=671978&viewfull=1#post671978
> 
> We've got a non-believer, @dkos.


:lol: His responses in that thread are great. I especially like the one where he actually describes how Lomachenko would beat him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Morning lads :hi:


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> :lol: His responses in that thread are great. I especially like the one where he actually describes how Lomachenko would beat him.


I like how he concedes that Raymi is brilliant coming forward, but it's his open defence that's going to cost him.


----------



## Lilo

Shit thread. Many shit posts.


----------



## 084

Early finish from work only got to help my mate move house, bad thing about having a big van


----------



## Bryn

LP said:


> Early finish from work only got to help my mate move house, bad thing about having a big van


Suppose you can always fit a mattress in the back though, swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Suppose you can always fit a mattress in the back though, swings and roundabouts.


:lol:

When the van's a rockin......


----------



## Noonaldinho

Also sorry for the late response, I no longer have my CHB password saved on my phone ( that's how it has become).


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> Morning lads,
> 
> Remember years ago when this thread would be bumping every day and I could do a roll-call in the morning and get at least half a dozen replies in an hour?
> @*GazOC*, remember him? He was a poster here once. Good lad.
> 
> TFFP, or @*Marvelous Marv*, what the fuck happened to him?
> 
> The list of fallen Choi soldiers is too long to go through, feel free to share stories of Choi's past and present so that we may never forget the impact they all had on our lives.
> 
> @*SimonTemplar* @*Wallet* @*Flea Man* @*Roe* @*Noonaldinho* @*Grant* @*1st Contact* @*BoxingAnalyst* @*Bill* @*Ishy* @*Markyboy86* @*Farage* @*Bajingo* @*Mandanda* @*dkos* @*safc1990* @*LP* @*Scotty* @*Holmes* @*Lilo* @*MagicMan* @*icemax* @*DrMo* @*wrimc* @*Batkilt* @*1971791* @*Vano-irons* @*Unknown Poster* @*EnglishWay* @*12downfor10* @*No One Likes Rob Palmer*


Awright mate. How's Bryn, Jr?


----------



## Ishy

Bryn said:


> Morning lads,
> 
> Remember years ago when this thread would be bumping every day and I could do a roll-call in the morning and get at least half a dozen replies in an hour?
> @*GazOC*, remember him? He was a poster here once. Good lad.
> 
> TFFP, or @*Marvelous Marv*, what the fuck happened to him?
> 
> The list of fallen Choi soldiers is too long to go through, feel free to share stories of Choi's past and present so that we may never forget the impact they all had on our lives.
> 
> @*SimonTemplar* @*Wallet* @*Flea Man* @*Roe* @*Noonaldinho* @*Grant* @*1st Contact* @*BoxingAnalyst* @*Bill* @*Ishy* @*Markyboy86* @*Farage* @*Bajingo* @*Mandanda* @*dkos* @*safc1990* @*LP* @*Scotty* @*Holmes* @*Lilo* @*MagicMan* @*icemax* @*DrMo* @*wrimc* @*Batkilt* @*1971791* @*Vano-irons* @*Unknown Poster* @*EnglishWay* @*12downfor10* @*No One Likes Rob Palmer*


:hi Bryn

Under what username is LHL posting on here? TFFP has popped up recently with some good stuff in the RBR's but where is Gaz?

Anyone rememember GPater and the David Hungarian stuff :lol:


----------



## Libertarian

I've been busy with politics :hey


----------



## Markyboy86

Anyone else watch Eastbound and Down on FX?


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Anyone else watch Eastbound and Down on FX?


Person Of Interest


----------



## Mandanda

Bout to watch episode two of the second season. Kenny Powers in Mexico :happy.


----------



## Markyboy86

Mandanda said:


> Bout to watch episode two of the second season. Kenny Powers in Mexico :happy.


Just watched the latest ep of season 4, funniest programme on tv atm.


----------



## Mandanda

Markyboy86 said:


> Just watched the latest ep of season 4, funniest programme on tv atm.


:deal The man is a legend. He's a gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Wallet

Ishy said:


> Anyone rememember GPater and the David Hungarian stuff :lol:


How could we forget?



Markyboy86 said:


> Anyone else watch Eastbound and Down on FX?


 @La Flama Blanca


----------



## Bryn

Batkilt said:


> Awright mate. How's Bryn, Jr?


He's great, thanks mate. Shitting and puking everywhere, pretty standard baby stuff really. Lad is 5 months old now, loves bananas and Peppa Pig, long walks on the beach, putting his hand in my mouth and trying to pull my nose off my face. Kid's a legend.



Ishy said:


> :hi Bryn
> 
> Under what username is LHL posting on here? TFFP has popped up recently with some good stuff in the RBR's but where is Gaz?
> 
> Anyone rememember GPater and the David Hungarian stuff :lol:


Isn't LHL registered as LHL? I just think he's not very active.

I've no idea where Gaz is, I think he popped up momentarily when Flint was banned. I know a few have him on Facebook so maybe they could let us know what he's up to.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyways lads,

What are everyone's weekend plans? I've got the rugby tomorrow, so go for a few beers there, lazy one Sunday and I've got a day off on Monday so hopefully my copy of Diablo 3 comes by then so I can play on that all day. Exciting times.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> He's great, thanks mate. Shitting and puking everywhere, pretty standard baby stuff really. Lad is 5 months old now, loves bananas and Peppa Pig, long walks on the beach, putting his hand in my mouth and trying to pull my nose off my face. Kid's a legend.
> 
> Isn't LHL registered as LHL? I just think he's not very active.
> 
> I've no idea where Gaz is, I think he popped up momentarily when Flint was banned. I know a few have him on Facebook so maybe they could let us know what he's up to.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyways lads,
> 
> What are everyone's weekend plans? I've got the rugby tomorrow, so go for a few beers there, lazy one Sunday and I've got a day off on Monday so hopefully my copy of Diablo 3 comes by then so I can play on that all day. Exciting times.


I spoke to him a while back and he said his laptop was playing up and was in a catch 22 because he couldnt log on for my assistance, tried using his phone on here but just doesnt like it.

He then went for a run....


----------



## Grant

Checking in.

Hope ya's all are well.

Weekend plans consist of not doing a lot and trying to stay relatively dry.

Mrs working late tonight so will be having a night in watching the rugby.

Think she is off Christmas shopping tomo too so I will be trying to resist the lure of the boys and the pub and attempt to stay in and again watch the rugby.

She has an interview in Cardiff on Sunday so I may go into town with her and go somewhere to watch the football.


----------



## Rutzini

Evening all. I found out last night that Utah Saints, artists of 2 of the greatest tunes, are not from fucking Utah!!! All these fucking years!!! I'm in shock. shock I tell thee!

Boooo


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> Morning lads,
> 
> Remember years ago when this thread would be bumping every day and I could do a roll-call in the morning and get at least half a dozen replies in an hour?
> @*GazOC*, remember him? He was a poster here once. Good lad.
> 
> TFFP, or @*Marvelous Marv*, what the fuck happened to him?
> 
> The list of fallen Choi soldiers is too long to go through, feel free to share stories of Choi's past and present so that we may never forget the impact they all had on our lives.
> 
> @*SimonTemplar* @*Wallet* @*Flea Man* @*Roe* @*Noonaldinho* @*Grant* @*1st Contact* @*BoxingAnalyst* @*Bill* @*Ishy* @*Markyboy86* @*Farage* @*Bajingo* @*Mandanda* @*dkos* @*safc1990* @*LP* @*Scotty* @*Holmes* @*Lilo* @*MagicMan* @*icemax* @*DrMo* @*wrimc* @*Batkilt* @*1971791* @*Vano-irons* @*Unknown Poster* @*EnglishWay* @*12downfor10* @*No One Likes Rob Palmer*


I'm still around... I just watch the drama now op


----------



## Rutzini

1st Contact said:


> I'm still around... I just watch the drama now op


...with a scary avatar dude....Thailand?


----------



## Wallet

Ishy said:


> Under what username is LHL posting on here?


 @Captain Freedom


----------



## Back to Bill

Just seen that John Garfield has passed away, sad news.


----------



## dkos

Bill said:


> Just seen that John Garfield has passed away, sad news.


Yeah, I just saw the thread in the Lounge. He was a great guy and will be missed.


----------



## Back to Bill

dkos said:


> Yeah, I just saw the thread in the Lounge. He was a great guy and will be missed.


Yeah, I always enjoyed reading his stuff.


----------



## Libertarian

I'm not an emotional person by any means, indeed the last time I cried was my first day at primary school, but I'm on the verge of it watching the repeat of the Rememberance Day parade on BBC 2.

RIP Kirky, 1985-2009.


----------



## Lilo

How do you change a thread title?


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> He's great, thanks mate. Shitting and puking everywhere, pretty standard baby stuff really. Lad is 5 months old now, loves bananas and Peppa Pig, long walks on the beach, putting his hand in my mouth and trying to pull my nose off my face. Kid's a legend.


He already sounds more developed than most of the folk in Paisley. @Markyboy86 can testify to that.



Bill said:


> Just seen that John Garfield has passed away, sad news.


That's shite. Always enjoyed reading his posts. Hope it was sudden and he didn't suffer. (I'm assuming he wasn't ill; no offence meant if he was.)


----------



## dkos

*Golden Boy wins IBF Bundrage-Hernandez purse bid*

A Purse Bid was held in the IBF Office today for the IBF jr. middleweight eliminator for #1 between Cornelius Bundrage and Joey Hernandez. There was only one bidder. Golden Boy Promotions bid $11,000. They have 90 days to put the fight on.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/golden-boy-wins-ibf-bundrage-hernandez-purse-bid-230871

:-(


----------



## Elmo

$11k? They got mugged.


----------



## Wallet

I suppose it's all worth it if you win and get that big pay day against... Carlos Molina.


----------



## Batkilt

@Wallet still has the best avatar on CHB.


----------



## Wallet

Batkilt said:


> @Wallet still has the best avatar on CHB.


:deal


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> I suppose it's all worth it if you win and get that big pay day against... Carlos Molina.


Afterbody want dat "Money Molina" pay cheque.


----------



## Wallet

@Markyboy86 Just seen on boxrec that Kris Carslaw is off to Poland next week to fight 36-0 Damian Jonak. You know anything about that?


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> @Markyboy86 Just seen on boxrec that Kris Carslaw is off to Poland next week to fight 36-0 Damian Jonak. You know anything about that?


Yeah he travels out next wednesday, was talking to him the other day, was supposed to fight in Russia a few weeks ago but couldnt get a visa, been training intensely for a while and just cant land a fight right now, was wanting to get something in before christmas, you seen anything of Jonak?


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah he travels out next wednesday, was talking to him the other day, was supposed to fight in Russia a few weeks ago but couldnt get a visa, been training intensely for a while and just cant land a fight right now, was wanting to get something in before christmas, you seen anything of Jonak?


I don't know anything about him to be honest with you.

It's a shame he's having to travel to get the fights now. I hope he's getting paid well.


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> I don't know anything about him to be honest with you.
> 
> It's a shame he's having to travel to get the fights now. I hope he's getting paid well.


Yeah man, thought he would have kicked on after the good performance against Rose, put him into the "who needs him club" though sadly, he was promised a shot against Smith which has fell through, he was offered alternate to Thompson if that fell through, didnt wanna wait in the wings as at the end of the day, he has bills to pay and has just bought a new house, so needs a steady income to come in with his joinery work.


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah man, thought he would have kicked on after the good performance against Rose, put him into the "who needs him club" though sadly, he was promised a shot against Smith which has fell through, he was offered alternate to Thompson if that fell through, didnt wanna wait in the wings as at the end of the day, he has bills to pay and has just bought a new house, so needs a steady income to come in with his joinery work.


Just read that the board have put out him vs Steve O'Meara as an eliminator for the British.


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> Just read that the board have put out him vs Steve O'Meara as an eliminator for the British.


Just texted him there and he phoned me right away, he never even knew :lol: what sites it on mate so i can let him know.

Wallet: Breaking the news even to the fighters, as it happens. Get you a boxing gig on SSN :rofl

Couldnt find it on BBoC site


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> Just texted him there and he phoned me right away, he never even knew :lol: what sites it on mate so i can let him know.
> 
> Wallet: Breaking the news even to the fighters, as it happens. Get you a boxing gig on SSN :rofl
> 
> Couldnt find it on BBoC site


Haha, class.



> KRIS CARSLAW v STEVE O'MEARA
> 
> The Stewards decided to put out the above eliminator contest for purse bids to be submitted in accordance with the Terms and Conditions attached to the Board's Head Office by 12.00noon on Wednesday, 11th December 2013, the contest to take place by the end of March 2014.


http://www.bbbofc.com/notices/14-11-13-3


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> Haha, class.
> 
> http://www.bbbofc.com/notices/14-11-13-3


He just phoned Colin there, he checked it out and he phoned me back, hes over the moon, ive told him im part of his ringwalk entourage for this fight haha


----------



## Wallet

Life on Mars.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Life on Mars.


That Magic Matt pouting?


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> That Magic Matt pouting?


Yeah, and Irish Matt on the left.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Yeah, and Irish Matt on the left.


Yeah clocked Macklin. Just unsure on Hatton or wether it was a gay extra.


----------



## Markyboy86

@Batkilt Are you part of The NWO Wolfpac? If so, what name do you go by? Explain yourself...


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## One to watch

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah he travels out next wednesday, was talking to him the other day, was supposed to fight in Russia a few weeks ago but couldnt get a visa, been training intensely for a while and just cant land a fight right now, was wanting to get something in before christmas, you seen anything of Jonak?


Jonak is ranked by all 4 governing bodies so that has to mean something even today.

For the IBF he is ranked no 3 to Carlos Molina,there happens to be no one at numbers 1 and 2 so Jonak could become a mandatory challenger to a light middle belt.

Therefore a carslaw win would be a massive upset and be huge for him personally.


----------



## upėtakių kaukė




----------



## Noonaldinho

upėtakių kaukė said:


>


I give it 20 mins.....


----------



## upėtakių kaukė

19 more than I need . .


----------



## upėtakių kaukė




----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

One to watch said:


> Jonak is ranked by all 4 governing bodies so that has to mean something even today.
> 
> For the IBF he is ranked no 3 to Carlos Molina,there happens to be no one at numbers 1 and 2 so Jonak could become a mandatory challenger to a light middle belt.
> 
> Therefore a carslaw win would be a massive upset and be huge for him personally.


Cheers mate, not seen anything of him.

Heading to Manchester in the morning, alcohol in the fridge for the train. If you hear any jock giving abuse to Groves at the weigh-in then youll know who it is lads.


----------



## Wallet

"Awesome Test Answers" - http://nadeem666.com/15-awesome-tes..._medium=cpc&utm_campaign=ml&utm_term=28838990


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> "Awesome Test Answers" - http://nadeem666.com/15-awesome-tes..._medium=cpc&utm_campaign=ml&utm_term=28838990


:lol:

I liked the brain one best.


----------



## Lilo

Macau is the bomb!


----------



## Libertarian

I'd just like to inform you all that I am now an approved Parliamentary candidate for UKIP.

Vote for change, vote for me!


----------



## Grant

Farage said:


> I'd just like to inform you all that I am now an approved Parliamentary candidate for UKIP.
> 
> Vote for change, vote for me!


Nice one buddy :good

Would you still drive Ross McCormack back to Cardiff :hey

_____________________________________________________________________-

Anybody see 8 out of 10 cats Friday night?

Andrew Flintoff was on there and when he was talking about his boxing he said something along the lines of 'I wouldn't like the integrity of those scorecards to be looked into'.

Funny, but probably ought to be careful.


----------



## Turn On A Sixpence

@*Bryn* how about this as a new avatar for 'King' Horse :horse










Incredible isn't it? A BACON Horse

@*King Horse* what do you think?

PS: @*Bryn* if I don't 'speak' to you again this year have a good Xmas etc

:horse


----------



## King Horse

Turn On A Sixpence said:


> @*Bryn* how about this as a new avatar for 'King' Horse :horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible isn't it? A BACON Horse
> 
> @*King Horse* what do you think?
> 
> PS: @*Bryn* if I don't 'speak' to you again this year have a good Xmas etc
> 
> :horse


I prefer my current avatar.

Hello to everyone in the CHB Choi. :hi:


----------



## Turn On A Sixpence

HORSE IN THE CHOI .... HORSE IN THE CHOI, Incredible I never thought i'd see the day . . :horse

Fair enough Horse, your current avatar is fine but this is a BACON Horse (how can you refuse a Horse made of Bacon?)

"Between Tenderness & Brute Force"


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Turn On A Sixpence

"All the stars that never were are parking cars and pumping gas"


----------



## Bryn

Farage said:


> I'd just like to inform you all that I am now an approved Parliamentary candidate for UKIP.
> 
> Vote for change, vote for me!


That is terrifying.


----------



## Bryn

That Bacon Horse is really something. It would make a brilliant centrepiece for Christmas dinner.

Merry Christmas to you too, by the way. :hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Thoughts :think


----------



## One to watch

Noonaldinho said:


> Thoughts :think


How about

Being a bad ass boxer means you can dress as gay as you like.


----------



## Noonaldinho

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153547639560422&set=vb.264226489085&type=2&theater

From Gorilla


----------



## Libertarian

Grant said:


> Nice one buddy :good
> 
> Would you still drive Ross McCormack back to Cardiff :hey
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________-
> 
> Anybody see 8 out of 10 cats Friday night?
> 
> Andrew Flintoff was on there and when he was talking about his boxing he said something along the lines of 'I wouldn't like the integrity of those scorecards to be looked into'.
> 
> Funny, but probably ought to be careful.


He's lost a ton of weight and looks top class at the minute.

Managing his weight is the key thing, whenever he gets injured he puts the pounds on, or when you're playing for an idiot like Colin Wanker.

He was desperate to flog McCormack last season to Husdersfield, it was only the fans that made him have doubts about going.

This year under McDermott he's on fire.



Bryn said:


> That is terrifying.


Why is it?

I've had a job, I've run my own business and been on the dole.

By default that makes me more knowledgable about the real world than some LibLabCon numpty, who goes straight from Oxbridge to a research office, then a safe seat.

Realistically I know it's unlikely that I'll get elected, but what I want to see are real people with real views, representing the general public holding positions of power.


----------



## Wallet

Where would you be running @Farage?


----------



## Libertarian

Not sure yet.

Probably won't know for a while yet.


----------



## Guest

anybody seen the @boringjamesmilner twitter page?


----------



## Grant

Farage said:


> He's lost a ton of weight and looks top class at the minute.
> 
> Managing his weight is the key thing, whenever he gets injured he puts the pounds on, or when you're playing for an idiot like Colin Wanker.
> 
> He was desperate to flog McCormack last season to Husdersfield, it was only the fans that made him have doubts about going.
> 
> This year under McDermott he's on fire.


When he is off the pop he is top class.

So much natural ability.


----------



## EnglishWay

Bryn said:


> Morning lads,
> 
> Remember years ago when this thread would be bumping every day and I could do a roll-call in the morning and get at least half a dozen replies in an hour?
> @*GazOC*, remember him? He was a poster here once. Good lad.
> 
> TFFP, or @*Marvelous Marv*, what the fuck happened to him?
> 
> The list of fallen Choi soldiers is too long to go through, feel free to share stories of Choi's past and present so that we may never forget the impact they all had on our lives.
> 
> @*SimonTemplar* @*Wallet* @*Flea Man* @*Roe* @*Noonaldinho* @*Grant* @*1st Contact* @*BoxingAnalyst* @*Bill* @*Ishy* @*Markyboy86* @*Farage* @*Bajingo* @*Mandanda* @*dkos* @*safc1990* @*LP* @*Scotty* @*Holmes* @*Lilo* @*MagicMan* @*icemax* @*DrMo* @*wrimc* @*Batkilt* @*1971791* @*Vano-irons* @*Unknown Poster* @*EnglishWay* @*12downfor10* @*No One Likes Rob Palmer*


what's up bro, ive popped on here afew times quickly and cant get over how popular the forum is now.


----------



## Libertarian

Grant said:


> When he is off the pop he is top class.
> 
> So much natural ability.


He is a class act. Keeping him off the beer is a challenge though, he's regularly snapped in Leeds during the offseason.

Apparently at the end of season party this year he was blitzed, just walking around chatting shit to everyone.

Suppose it was a year to forget, with Colin desperate to get rid of him, then when McDermott came in his wasn't fit and couldn't show his best.

With Leeds I am prone to knee jerks but I am genuinely optimistic about what's ahead with what's going on. A manager who has something to prove, who really fancies the job, and a group of fans who are welcome at the club again.

I can imagine him sat opposite his wife at the table when the call came offering him an interview for the job. He'll have puffed out his cheeks and thought 'fuck it, why not?'

What's really gone down well is that he lives in the area, Colin used to commute from fucking Plymouth, and half the squad lived elsewhere. Mac has basically said that players have got to live within a 20 mile radius of either the ground or the training ground.... so you've got an area that's about the size of the M25 in which to live.

Top man.


----------



## dkos

Check out the stare down at the beginning of this vid:


----------



## Wallet

Intense. :lol:

Interesting that Patterson still refers to Ali as 'Cassius Clay' in '78.


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> Intense. :lol:
> 
> Interesting that Patterson still refers to Ali as 'Cassius Clay' in '78.


Intense indeed. It was actually Flint's thread on here that was titled that which made me remember that video :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://metro.co.uk/2013/11/27/video...lodes-as-it-is-cut-open-4204453/?ITO=facebook


----------



## Noonaldinho

This just flashed up on my Facebook, some fucking chancer is trying for £28 or 'Realistic offers' :rofl


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> http://metro.co.uk/2013/11/27/video...lodes-as-it-is-cut-open-4204453/?ITO=facebook


Can you imagine the smell!


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Farage said:


> He's lost a ton of weight and looks top class at the minute.
> 
> Managing his weight is the key thing, whenever he gets injured he puts the pounds on, or when you're playing for an idiot like Colin Wanker.
> 
> He was desperate to flog McCormack last season to Husdersfield, it was only the fans that made him have doubts about going.
> 
> This year under McDermott he's on fire.
> 
> Why is it?
> 
> I've had a job, I've run my own business and been on the dole.
> 
> By default that makes me more knowledgable about the real world than some LibLabCon numpty, who goes straight from Oxbridge to a research office, then a safe seat.
> 
> Realistically I know it's unlikely that I'll get elected, but what I want to see are real people with real views, representing the general public holding positions of power.


We'll still take him if you want mate


----------



## Lilo

@Wallet @Roe @mods

Is there a boxing picture thread already? Or 'I've something to say about boxing that doesn't need a thread' thread?


----------



## Wallet

Lilo said:


> @Wallet @Roe @mods
> 
> Is there a boxing picture thread already? Or 'I've something to say about boxing that doesn't need a thread' thread?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ng-that-doesn-t-warrant-its-own-thread-Thread

It's largely made up of me talking to myself.


----------



## Miguel2010

Howdy Choi


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ng-that-doesn-t-warrant-its-own-thread-Thread
> 
> It's largely made up of me talking to myself.


I know your pain .

What on earth has happened to @Bryn


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I know your pain .
> 
> What on earth has happened to @*Bryn*


What do you mean, Brett?


----------



## Bryn

That's right, walk away.


----------



## 084

whats the plan this weekend lads, having a couple tonight but work tomorrow and after last weekend in Manchester last thing i need is a heavy bender


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Gargantua

Bryn said:


> That's right, walk away.


----------



## Grant

@GazOC is back :happy

Where you been buddy?


----------



## GazOC

Alright mate? Just got a little forum'd out for a while. I'm blaming Eddie Hearn.


----------



## Grant

Good to have you back, pal. Sent you a tweet last week too.

@FLINT ISLAND is gonna explode.


----------



## Bryn

Gaz! Thought you'd gone forever.

:delboy


----------



## GazOC

Cheers mate, I don't really get on Twitter too much except if something like Curtis Woodhouse chasing trolls is going on.


----------



## Grant

Haha, I did notice your last tweet was to Joe Gallagher correcting him on some rules :lol:


----------



## GazOC

Grant said:


> Haha, I did notice your last tweet was to Joe Gallagher correcting him on some rules :lol:


Errr....atsch


----------



## dkos

My town making the news for our Christmas tree :happy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tree-slammed-Facebook-Stockton-residents.html


----------



## GazOC

'ruddy horrible'

Strong words indeed!!


----------



## GazOC's Welcome Return

Gaz . . . :hi:


----------



## GazOC's Welcome Return

:delboy


----------



## Noonaldinho

GazOC's Welcome Return said:


> Gaz . . . :hi:


:rofl


----------



## Whirrr

Wallet banned

:happy


----------



## Bryn

What happened to Wally? :think


----------



## Whirrr

He was banned, now he's no better than me so he won't be able to mock me anymore.


----------



## Bryn

Whirrr said:


> He was banned, now he's no better than me so he won't be able to mock me anymore.


Wallet is a lovely boy. I hate it when you two fight, it's like my parents getting divorced all over again. :sad2


----------



## Wallet's Ignominy

I do apologise Bruin I have no wish to cause you angst, but he started it:










I have never forgotten this barb, totally uncalled (especially after I seemed to have won his respect with my contributions to your "Pie & Mash" thread on ESB and the Boxrec Choi)

I will NEVER forgive him and (as I told Jay recently) my entire 'campaign' against this forum is based on the post above (well that and my loathing of Palmer)

Here's a funny Chisora to cheer you up

:delboy


----------



## Bryn

Wallet's Ignominy said:


> I do apologise Bruin I have no wish to cause you angst, but he started it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never forgotten this barb, totally uncalled (especially after I seemed to have won his respect with my contributions to your "Pie & Mash" thread on ESB and the Boxrec Choi)
> 
> I will NEVER forgive him and (as I told Jay recently) my entire 'campaign' against this forum is based on the post above (well that and my loathing of Palmer)
> 
> Here's a funny Chisora to cheer you up
> 
> :delboy


:terry


----------



## Wallet's Ignominy

A most apposite response . . .


----------



## Wallet's Ignominy

:terry :delboy


----------



## dkos

The forum's not been very active today for some reason :huh


----------



## Wallet

Whirrr said:


> Wallet banned
> 
> :happy


:terry


----------



## Wallet

Some lads are after you on twitter @Flea Man.


----------



## Markyboy86

Feel complete, managed to finish with a bird who wanted more than just sex., with the line "forgettaboutit"


----------



## Rutzini

GazOC said:


> 'ruddy horrible'
> 
> Strong words indeed!!


I remember GazOC from back in the day, and wallet but he had a different surname back than...


----------



## Rutzini

Wallet said:


> Some lads are after you on twitter @*Flea Man*.


Is there a fake wallet about?


----------



## Wallet

Rutzini said:


> Is there a fake wallet about?


There was. :-(


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> There was. :-(


You're a dead man.


----------



## Grant

@dkos Kos, as the resident guru of the lower weights, how good is Paul Butler?


----------



## dkos

Grant said:


> @dkos Kos, as the resident guru of the lower weights, how good is Paul Butler?


There's certainly some hyperbole about Butler at the moment, but I do rate him as a world level talent.

The division is a tough one, although you'd fancy Warren to have the financial clout to be able to get Butler into a favourable position in terms of obtaining a 'world' title. I can see them bringing over the ageing Omar Andres Navarez this time next year for the WBO belt, and I'd give Butler a good chance in that fight.


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> There's certainly some hyperbole about Butler at the moment, but I do rate him as a world level talent.
> 
> The division is a tough one, although you'd fancy Warren to have the financial clout to be able to get Butler into a favourable position in terms of obtaining a 'world' title. I can see them bringing over the ageing Omar Andres Navarez this time next year for the WBO belt, and I'd give Butler a good chance in that fight.


I know jack about the lower weights, I'm happy to admit, but he seems to do some lovely work.

Is he potentially elite (no Rob Palmer) or is it all bluster?


----------



## dkos

Grant said:


> I know jack about the lower weights, I'm happy to admit, but he seems to do some lovely work.
> 
> Is he potentially elite (no Rob Palmer) or is it all bluster?


I'd like to see him in against a good top rated fighter before saying he is the real deal. I mean Ashley Sexton gave him some trouble and even Najah Ali had his moments in their fight, and the step up from domestic/commonwealth level to world class is very big at these lower weights. And there's a lot of dangerous boxers at this weight, some of which are just fringe contenders. It's a bit of a minefield, so careful matchmaking is needed.

I do like what I've seen from him so far, but I'm just remaining quietly optimistic at the moment and not going overboard by saying he'll 'defo be a world champion' etc. :yep


----------



## dkos

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20755776,00.html

:lol:


----------



## Grant

Cheers Kos :good


I never actually 'Got' Curb. I tried, but it just wasn't for me.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Cheers Kos :good
> 
> I never actually 'Got' Curb. I tried, but it just wasn't for me.


It's no Satellite City.


----------



## Grant

bryn said:


> it's no satellite city.


battyberg !!!!


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> battyberg !!!!


:yep


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Good afternoon, paper champ.


----------



## Bryn

Hiya Wally m8


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Bryn

Hiya Noonan m8


----------



## Bryn

Anyone else getting this banner ad? :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Hiya Noonan m8


Hello Brynlaa


Bryn said:


> Anyone else getting this banner ad? :lol:


:lol: just you, I have an Xbox banner.


----------



## Wallet

What have you been searching the web for, Bryn?


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Ive got the penis ad too. Big thread on it in the lounge...


----------



## Hook!

Wallet said:


> Life on Mars.


fucking quality programme


----------



## Markyboy86

Hi @Bryn m8, i have been appalled that your good name has been dragged through the mud these last few days. Stay strong xx #BrynForModOfTheYear


----------



## Markyboy86

Watching SPOTY and Khan and Henman are presenting an award from years gone past, ive never witnessed a bigger bottlejob duo in my life...


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Hi @*Bryn* m8, i have been appalled that your good name has been dragged through the mud these last few days. Stay strong xx #BrynForModOfTheYear


Thanks m8, I appreciate your continued support.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Watching SPOTY and Khan and Henman are presenting an award from years gone past, ive never witnessed a bigger bottlejob duo in my life...


Buchanan & Murray tagteam


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Buchanan & Murray tagteam


2 time major winner >>>> 18 time semi finalist.


----------



## dkos

I see stuff is being taken too seriously again on here. Even the dreaded 'clique' word is being used...


----------



## Jay

dkos said:


> I see stuff is being taken too seriously again on here. Even the dreaded 'clique' word is being used...


Maybe I am taking it too seriously, maybe clique is the wrong word. But over 200 posts of bitching after I've twice asked to keep it on topic is enough to start pissing me off. Every time I come in the Brit forum I just see constant arguing, bitching over nothing. Normally it's some of the same people involved one way or the other and it needs to just stop.

So from now on I'll be keeping a much closer eye on the BF and I'm going to try and stamp out this shit. I want to see 'banter' and people having fun, occasionally having a joke or whatever. But what's been going on for the past few months isn't really acceptable. Had it ended by say 50 posts into that thread, I'd not think anything of it. But it went on for 200 odd posts. That's ridiculous and people just need to get over themselves when it comes to their e-rep on a forum, and just learn to enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## dkos

That post wasn't aimed at you, BTW.


----------



## Jay

:lol:

I'd just used clique in a post so assumed it was.

My point still stands :twisted

(just not in response to you but in general!)

Soz

:soz


----------



## BoltonTerrier

It was pathetic @Jay and you did the right thing by locking it as it was just going round and round. Like two bitchy schoolgirls..


----------



## Scotty

Digging my car out of the snow today. Been about 10 years since i last had to do that shit:verysad


----------



## Wallet

Scotty said:


> Digging my car out of the snow today. Been about 10 years since i last had to do that shit:verysad


Good to see you finally putting a shift into something.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> Good to see you finally putting a shift into something.


Oh that is rich:lol:

Do you have a Christmas job or you too busy recuperating from your hard studying?


----------



## Wallet

Scotty said:


> Oh that is rich:lol:
> 
> Do you have a Christmas job or you too busy recuperating from your hard studying?


It will probably take me a few weeks to recover tbh. Maybe after that.


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Grant

He honestly creases me.

Stick with the thread it's funniest towards the end.....

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...Out-for-a-few-lads-on-here-New-Years-Eve-2013


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> He honestly creases me.
> 
> Stick with the thread it's funniest towards the end.....
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...Out-for-a-few-lads-on-here-New-Years-Eve-2013


That is amazing.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> That is amazing.


He's done it for years and still manages to piss people off :lol:

I can't believe Claypole still bites.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> He's done it for years and still manages to piss people off :lol:
> 
> I can't believe Claypole still bites.


:lol: He's just relentlessly repetitive, but somehow keeps it fresh.


----------



## Wallet

Love it.


----------



## Noonaldinho

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=392236544244676&set=vb.313672268767771&type=2&theater


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Grant said:


> He's done it for years and still manages to piss people off :lol:
> 
> I can't believe Claypole still bites.


Just read it. Had to stifle my laughing in case I woke the wife up. Genius


----------



## Bryn

Hooooooooooooooooooohoohoohoooooooooo.


----------



## Skip Hire




----------



## Vano-irons

Yeah so, I just asked my girlfriend to marry me, and she said yes!


----------



## Bryn

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah so, I just asked my girlfriend to marry me, and she said yes!


Congratulations dude! :happy


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


> Congratulations dude! :happy


Cheers mate! Bit nervous, but turns out she shouldn't say no to this sexy arse!


----------



## Wallet

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah so, I just asked my girlfriend to marry me, and she said yes!


Unlucky mate.


----------



## Penkiln Burn

Wallet said:


> Unlucky mate.


Wallet's 'joke'

:terry


----------



## Roe

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah so, I just asked my girlfriend to marry me, and she said yes!


Nice one mate! Congrats

:jay


----------



## Vano-irons

Wallet said:


> Unlucky mate.


:lol:


Roe said:


> Nice one mate! Congrats
> 
> :jay


Cheers mate


----------



## Wallet

Penkiln Burn said:


> Wallet's 'joke'
> 
> :terry


:chizz


----------



## 1st Contact

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah so, I just asked my girlfriend to marry me, and she said yes!


Congratz Mate


----------



## Vano-irons

1st Contact said:


> Congratz Mate


Cheers mate


----------



## Popswop Come Floppy Disc

I've heard rumours that Rob Palmer got married a few times recently, he may be the man to go to for advice?


----------



## Drugget

Sinister PM from @Rob Palmer . . .


----------



## Guest

Popswop Come Floppy Disc said:


> I've heard rumours that Rob Palmer got married a few times recently, he may be the man to go to for advice?


happy to give it.


----------



## Newt

Rob said:


> happy to give it.


And don't we know it ??

Frankie Gavin certainly appreciated your 'advice' didn't he?

He called you a 'knob'

I laughed .. ho ho ho


----------



## Guest

Newt said:


> And don't we know it ??
> 
> Frankie Gavin certainly appreciated your 'advice' didn't he?
> 
> He called you a 'knob'
> 
> I laughed .. ho ho ho


http://dannywilliams.forumcircle.com/index.php


----------



## Newt

Seen it Rob, seen it . .


----------



## Newt




----------



## Newt




----------



## Markyboy86

@GazOC, youll be glad to know that i have taken your sage advice on the free holiday to Tenerife and am now going, if you were'nt saving like a demon for your top boys holiday with Strike, Claypole and Dyley10, i would have invited you along for a week in the sun!


----------



## Chatty

Wouldnt like to start a bar fight with this group.


----------



## Mickey Jupp Legend

Markyboy86 said:


> @*GazOC*, youll be glad to know that i have taken your sage advice on the free holiday to Tenerife and am now going, if you were'nt saving like a demon for your top boys holiday with Strike, Claypole and Dyley10, i would have invited you along for a week in the sun!


:terry


----------



## Guest

Chatty said:


> Wouldnt like to start a bar fight with this group.


Who is the black guy in between Garcia & Marquez?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chatty

Rob said:


> Who is the black guy in between Garcia & Marquez?


I think its Cunningham.


----------



## Roe

Nah that's not Cunningham.


----------



## GPater

How many original Choi's are still posting I wonder? Must be what 5-6 years?


----------



## Lew Lewis Reformer




----------



## Hook!

Chatty said:


> Wouldnt like to start a bar fight with this group.


hahahaha
Ruslan is the best in pics


----------



## One to watch

Lateef kayode?


----------



## Wallet

Rob said:


> Who is the black guy in between Garcia & Marquez?


Terence Crawford.

Whose dress sense appears to be on a par with Claypole.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Terence Crawford.
> 
> Whose dress sense appears to be on a par with Claypole.


Wow he is a beast!


----------



## Chatty

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/...pected-machete-attack-in-sunderland-1-6330071

Seems like Sunderlands top prospect may have some time out of the ring.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Won't be online tomorrow so merry christmas to all!


----------



## Roe

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Won't be online tomorrow so merry christmas to all!


Merry Christmas m8 :good


----------



## Arthur Pentelow




----------



## Lunny

arlour


----------



## Arthur Pentelow

Philistine


----------



## Rutzini

Lunny said:


> arlour


Ive had a flash back from ESB - are people getting 'parloured' on checkhook?


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Libertarian

What a shit Chrimbo this has been.

Had to take my grandmother into hospital last night because she's had a stroke, and possibly a heart attack too.

She's all there, she knows its Christmas Day and she's started to get some feeling in her right hand side, wriggling her toes and squeezing people's hands etc.

My youngest cousin is in bits, her dad died in April and she's got a three year old who's wondering why she's not seen mamama and daddad.


----------



## Batkilt

Belated Merry Christmas, lads.


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Batkilt

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Rutzini said:


> Ive had a flash back from ESB - are people getting 'parloured' on checkhook?


Still happens.


----------



## Guest

Batkilt said:


> :lol:


Batklit in the house!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Lunny said:


> arlour


:rofl


----------



## Markyboy86

Merry crimbo choi, hoping that Ricky Hatton is out in Tenerife this week and I can meet him, my mate works in my local bar over here and does some amateur boxing, was showing me a video earlier of him doing some padwork with him earlier in the year, he's normally out here at this time of year so fingers crossed I can get me book signed!


----------



## Bryn

You Kipper said:


> What a shit Chrimbo this has been.
> 
> Had to take my grandmother into hospital last night because she's had a stroke, and possibly a heart attack too.
> 
> She's all there, she knows its Christmas Day and she's started to get some feeling in her right hand side, wriggling her toes and squeezing people's hands etc.
> 
> My youngest cousin is in bits, her dad died in April and she's got a three year old who's wondering why she's not seen mamama and daddad.


Hope everything turns out alright mate. Best wishes.


----------



## Libertarian

Thanks.

Bit of an update.

They've got her heart rate right down and established the cause of the stroke... an infected heart valve.

She's been scared of having a stroke for years, but according to the doc it's a good job she had one as opposed to a heart attack, otherwise it'd be game over.

Apparently her problems with movement were caused by trapping the nerves in her arm and leg as she fell, rather than any serious damage, so she'll need a bit of physio to sort that lot out and then she'll be up and about, back to normal in no time.

Give it a week and a half and she'll be home.

The next person I hear slagging off the care that patients receive from the NHS is getting chinned.


----------



## Batkilt

You Kipper said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Bit of an update.
> 
> They've got her heart rate right down and established the cause of the stroke... an infected heart valve.
> 
> She's been scared of having a stroke for years, but according to the doc it's a good job she had one as opposed to a heart attack, otherwise it'd be game over.
> 
> Apparently her problems with movement were caused by trapping the nerves in her arm and leg as she fell, rather than any serious damage, so she'll need a bit of physio to sort that lot out and then she'll be up and about, back to normal in no time.
> 
> Give it a week and a half and she'll be home.
> 
> *The next person I hear slagging off the care that patients receive from the NHS is getting chinned*.


That's a bit of a generalisation though, as it varies from area to area.

A stroke's a stroke, but was it a severe one or a "mini" stroke? If it's the latter she might be back to normal pretty soon with no major complications. Hopefully that's the case, mate.


----------



## Batkilt

@Markyboy86 I hope you've caught syphilis off of some rank bird fae Dundee who used her bingo winnings to go to Tenerife for Christmas.


----------



## 084

Batkilt said:


> @Markyboy86 I hope you've caught syphilis off of some rank bird fae Dundee who used her bingo winnings to go to Tenerife for Christmas.


:deal


----------



## Markyboy86

Batkilt said:


> @Markyboy86 I hope you've caught syphilis off of some rank bird fae Dundee who used her bingo winnings to go to Tenerife for Christmas.


Wouldn't be the 1st time or last :alan (I kid) lager is going down a treat right now lad :smile


----------



## Libertarian

Just thinking.... I've been posting on ESB/CHB six years soon.... blimey.


----------



## Rev. Archie Beaton

:delboy


----------



## Guest

Batklit has a twitter page. 37 tweets, 15 about me! Sad fuck.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Happy New Year


----------



## 1st Contact

Happy New Year Choi!!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

I know most of these are made up but this made me laugh


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Grant

Hope all is well lads.

Checking back in post festivities :cheers


----------



## Scotty

Just looking at the weather forecast. I knew it was going to be quite a bit colder in Missouri but -23 C??:verysad
The "high" temperature on Monday is going to be -13C:fuckoff


----------



## dkos

:rofl:happy


----------



## Batkilt

But seriously...how awesome is @Wallet's avatar?



dkos said:


> :rofl:happy


----------



## Palmer's Folly




----------



## All Went To Waste

Peter pain looks a nasty piece of work,


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://www.theladbible.com/videos/scouse-gta-this-is-so-weird

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

All Went To Waste said:


> Peter pain looks a nasty piece of work,


:lol:

Looks like one of those Viz parody ads.

EDIT: There's also mild Ben-Gay for children :lol:


----------



## Magma Crust

Bryn said:


> There's also mild Ben-Gay for children :lol:


I never saw that ... well spotted :lol:

And if further proof was needed:










That Peter Pain seems a 'bad sort' if you ask me. thank goodness for MILD Ben - Gay.

@*Bryn*


----------



## Magma Crust




----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> :lol:
> 
> Looks like one of those Viz parody ads.
> 
> EDIT: There's also mild Ben-Gay for children :lol:


I use that shit on my back at football sometimes. There is a guy on my team called Ben. The joke never gets old.


----------



## Magma Crust

@Palmer trying to be affable ... :-(


----------



## Magma Crust




----------



## Magma Crust




----------



## Hodor

*Hodor*


----------



## Wallet

This is brilliant. :lol: @BoxingAnalyst


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Wallet said:


> This is brilliant. :lol: @BoxingAnalyst


:rofl amazing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Laz and Lilo sticking the boot in aswell :lol:


----------



## Wallet

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Laz and Lilo sticking the boot in aswell :lol:


"Deranged anorak" :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Wallet said:


> "Deranged anorak" :rofl


:lol: Imagine him calling me out in his next Kugie interview


----------



## Gimmix! Play Loud

*Hey Jimmy, gimme the gimmix *
*Another day - another fad*
*Funk, yes, even for a minute.*
*They're not bad - dad*
*From the barmy days of the hoola hoop craze*
*to the skate board panic of today*
*Amused, amazed, aghast we gaze*
*we don't get in the way*
*Tune in the idle chatter*
*turn a blind eye to the scream*
*at the shatter proof heart of the matter*
*things are as they seem*
*Mahatma Gandhi's loin cloth*
*the cosa nostra kiss*
*cola cans and coin-op cops*
*amphetamine psychosis*
*Sick, sick, sick, or something*
*talk is cheap and loud*
*Dying of consumption*
*join the lonely crowd*
*Look inside the freezer*
*watch the pop up toaster pop*
*The blinking Mona Lisa*
*is blinking at me non stop*
*beauty aids, commodity art*
*and things that are for things*
*Tea's Maids, cushions that fart*
*The Lord of the Rings*

*Let's hear both sides of the story*
*please don't put me on*
*Trial by Juke Box Jury*
*they send me, I'm gone*

*Chicken runs will sort out*
*the sheep from the proverbial goats*
*Speed's in, Sport's out*
*we will not be approached*
*Caught in the metal of a straight career*
*on a bent assembly line*
*Looking younger than last year*
*marching men mark time*
*Boy next door seeks girlfriend*
*outdoor type seeks fun*
*Swim, sing, cycle and swing*
*no matter what time of the month*
*Stereotypical playmates*
*supplied and not get bored*
*with impotent anxiety states*
*collectively called the norm*

*In ideal homes where missing persons*
*appear and disappear*
*the sound of iron curtains*
*cuts the atmosphere*
*What's going on behind the green door*
*The war, the watusi, or what*
*The condition of admission is a haircut*
*A Tony Curtis or a Cooper Clar-ar-ar-ar-ar*


----------



## nufc_jay

Gimmix! Play Loud said:


> *Hey Jimmy, gimme the gimmix *
> *Another day - another fad*
> *Funk, yes, even for a minute.*
> *They're not bad - dad*
> *From the barmy days of the hoola hoop craze*
> *to the skate board panic of today*
> *Amused, amazed, aghast we gaze*
> *we don't get in the way*
> *Tune in the idle chatter*
> *turn a blind eye to the scream*
> *at the shatter proof heart of the matter*
> *things are as they seem*
> *Mahatma Gandhi's loin cloth*
> *the cosa nostra kiss*
> *cola cans and coin-op cops*
> *amphetamine psychosis*
> *Sick, sick, sick, or something*
> *talk is cheap and loud*
> *Dying of consumption*
> *join the lonely crowd*
> *Look inside the freezer*
> *watch the pop up toaster pop*
> *The blinking Mona Lisa*
> *is blinking at me non stop*
> *beauty aids, commodity art*
> *and things that are for things*
> *Tea's Maids, cushions that fart*
> *The Lord of the Rings*
> 
> *Let's hear both sides of the story*
> *please don't put me on*
> *Trial by Juke Box Jury*
> *they send me, I'm gone*
> 
> *Chicken runs will sort out*
> *the sheep from the proverbial goats*
> *Speed's in, Sport's out*
> *we will not be approached*
> *Caught in the metal of a straight career*
> *on a bent assembly line*
> *Looking younger than last year*
> *marching men mark time*
> *Boy next door seeks girlfriend*
> *outdoor type seeks fun*
> *Swim, sing, cycle and swing*
> *no matter what time of the month*
> *Stereotypical playmates*
> *supplied and not get bored*
> *with impotent anxiety states*
> *collectively called the norm*
> 
> *In ideal homes where missing persons*
> *appear and disappear*
> *the sound of iron curtains*
> *cuts the atmosphere*
> *What's going on behind the green door*
> *The war, the watusi, or what*
> *The condition of admission is a haircut*
> *A Tony Curtis or a Cooper Clar-ar-ar-ar-ar*


 @Rob


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

lol what have you lot been saying to Fwank? Seems rather mad there.


----------



## Wallet

Geezer Butler and Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Oh What Fun We Had ...

@Trout Mask with friends :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Which one is TM? My guess is top right, he's got that thousand-yard stare and a very fetching blazer.


----------



## Oh What Fun We Had ...

'Fetching'

:rofl


----------



## Oh What Fun We Had ...

@Bryn no offence but I'd rather not confirm (or deny)


----------



## Bryn

No offence taken, half the fun is in the guessing.


----------



## Shhh . . .

Bryn said:


> No offence taken, half the fun is in the guessing.


:delboy


----------



## Back to Bill

Bryn said:


> Which one is TM? My guess is top right, he's got that thousand-yard stare and a very fetching blazer.


It's got to be top left.


----------



## Wickio

:grun


----------



## dkos

@Markyboy86

I finally got around to watching Arrested Development :good

Quality show; thanks for directing me to it! Shame the Netflix series didn't reach the levels of the original three, although I didn't expect it to TBH due to the seven year gap it was off the air. The Gob-centric episodes were still strong, though :yep


----------



## Wickio

dkos said:


> @Markyboy86
> 
> I finally got around to watching Arrested Development :good
> 
> Quality show; thanks for directing me to it! Shame the Netflix series didn't reach the levels of the original three, although I didn't expect it to TBH due to the seven year gap it was off the air.* The Gob-centric episodes were still strong, though *:yep


The GOB episodes were hilarious. Will Arnett was born for that role.


----------



## dkos

Wickio said:


> The GOB episodes were hilarious. Will Arnett was born for that role.


He's definitely my favourite character in the show.

"Take a look at banner, Michael!"






So daft, but I crack up every time :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

dkos said:


> @Markyboy86
> 
> I finally got around to watching Arrested Development :good
> 
> Quality show; thanks for directing me to it! Shame the Netflix series didn't reach the levels of the original three, although I didn't expect it to TBH due to the seven year gap it was off the air. The Gob-centric episodes were still strong, though :yep


I don't want no part of yo' tight-ass country club, ya freak bitch!


----------



## Markyboy86

Wickio said:


> :grun


MC Nodder @GazOC in tha hizowwwwws. Lock up yo bitches, dis brudda gonna mista chip dey asses.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> :grun


:lol: Still cracks me up, you're such a tart.


----------



## James Figg

I did post create a thread for this but know that sometimes this gets viewed more often:

Hi all,

I am an avid collector of Boxing News but my newsagent forgot to save me a copy of last week's issue (2nd January) whilst I was on holiday.

I was just wondering if there is anyone on here with a copy that they are willing to part with?

I will pay £20 for the issue.

Please PM me if able to help.


----------



## Wickio

dkos said:


> He's definitely my favourite character in the show.
> 
> "Take a look at banner, Michael!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daft, but I crack up every time :lol:


You know what, this is one of the moments I look back at even years on and piss myself at. :lol: His delivery and broken English is spot on.

I really liked Tobias in the original three series but thought his stuff in the Netflix show was a bit of a letdown. Will be interesting to see what they do next.


----------



## Wickio

Markyboy86 said:


> MC Nodder @GazOC in tha hizowwwwws. Lock up yo bitches, dis brudda gonna mista chip dey asses.


Better believe it. So weird watching that back and seeing my head constantly bopping. Think I was too alert of the cameras and tried not to be too static and instead looked like a spacker with a nervous tick. :lol:



Bryn said:


> :lol: Still cracks me up, you're such a tart.


Aw, bryn I fancy u m8.

:grun

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dkos

Wickio said:


> You know what, this is one of the moments I look back at even years on and piss myself at. :lol: His delivery and broken English is spot on.
> 
> I really liked Tobias in the original three series but thought his stuff in the Netflix show was a bit of a letdown. Will be interesting to see what they do next.


Agreed. The only scene of his that really stands out for me from season four is the 'to catch a predator' one. Classic Tobias :yep


----------



## Wickio

dkos said:


> Agreed. The only scene of his that really stands out for me from season four is the 'to catch a predator' one. Classic Tobias :yep


"Is there a little girl here all by herself?* Daddy needs to get his rocks off."

:lol: Spot on, definitely the best part from everyone's favourite Analrapist.


----------



## Rutzini

I'm not here by popular demand....but when I hover my curser over some Thread Titles, and I see that I posted here on Christmas effing Day .... and I cant remember it.... I think that just shows my love for Choi .

Deal with it.


----------



## Dunstan Bruce

Rutzini said:


> I'm not here by popular demand....but when I hover my curser over some Thread Titles, and I see that I posted here on Christmas effing Day .... and I cant remember it.... I think that just shows my love for Choi .
> 
> Deal with it.


:delboy


----------



## Rutzini

Dunstan Bruce said:


> :delboy


Hark at the noob giving it the large (to be fair he looks how I feel)

Do 1 noobsko,


----------



## Dunstan Bruce

Rutzini said:


> Hark at the noob giving it the large (to be fair he looks how I feel)
> 
> Do 1 noobsko,


I'm far from a 'noob' . . I've been here from day one (in various guises)

Even if I was a (sigh) 'noob you don't tell me what to do . . okay

:delboy :delboy


----------



## Rutzini

Dunstan Bruce said:


> I'm far from a 'noob' . . I've been here from day one (in various guises)
> 
> Even if I was a (sigh) 'noob you don't tell me what to do . . okay
> 
> :delboy :delboy


Noob cunt. Facts don't lie! (just joshing chief)

Anyway, why give me grief mate, I'm just posting random drunken stuff at silly o'clock. Its my hobby.


----------



## nufc_jay

Lulz at Trout being called a 'noob'


----------



## One to watch

I think the trout and his different guises is a top feature of this forum.

I hope he is the man behind the poster FUCKOFF,as he is top class.


----------



## Scotty

@Lilo
How are you for getting to see fights from the US over in Hong Kong? 
I see there is an HBO station over there. Do they show their fights? I might be moving to Asia for a while.


----------



## Lilo

Scotty said:


> @Lilo
> How are you for getting to see fights from the US over in Hong Kong?
> I see there is an HBO station over there. Do they show their fights? I might be moving to Asia for a while.


I stream everything mate. There is a HBO channel here but never seen any boxing on it - not sure if its ever on & I've never seen a PPV being advertised. Where may you be moving to? As for live fights - Top Rank Macau cards are pretty sweet.


----------



## Lilo

@Earl-Hickey

Give me a breakdown on New Zealand mate. Cheap or expensive? What to see? Where to go? Looking at coming over for 4 weeks Jul/Aug. Worth the expensive flight?

You going to the Chauncy Welliver-Rohit Singh fight? :deal


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Who runs the @Checkhookboxing Twitter?


----------



## Wallet

BoltonTerrier said:


> Who runs the @Checkhookboxing Twitter?


:hi:


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Wallet said:


> :hi:


Haha I thought it might be but the Quigg Paper belt confirmed it :rofl


----------



## Scotty

Lilo said:


> I stream everything mate. There is a HBO channel here but never seen any boxing on it - not sure if its ever on & I've never seen a PPV being advertised. Where may you be moving to? As for live fights - Top Rank Macau cards are pretty sweet.


Looks like I'll be streaming then! 
I was contacted last week about doing a few years in Malaysia. I should get the rest of the details in the next few days. I was meant to go there a years back but it fell through at the last minute but it looks more concrete this time.


----------



## Wallet

Scotty said:


> Looks like I'll be streaming then!
> I was contacted last week about doing a few years in Malaysia. I should get the rest of the details in the next few days. I was meant to go there a years back but it fell through at the last minute but it looks more concrete this time.


What do you do for work?


----------



## Lilo

Scotty said:


> Looks like I'll be streaming then!
> I was contacted last week about doing a few years in Malaysia. I should get the rest of the details in the next few days. I was meant to go there a years back but it fell through at the last minute but it looks more concrete this time.


Nice one - KL I guess? Arum has a deal with the Venetian's parent company who also own the Marina Bay Sands in Singapore so there should be shows there coming up too.


----------



## Scotty

Lilo said:


> Nice one - KL I guess? Arum has a deal with the Venetian's parent company who also own the Marina Bay Sands in Singapore so there should be shows there coming up too.


A bit of north of KL. Ipoh to be exact. That would be great if Singapore had some fights. How long you been over there?


----------



## Lilo

Scotty said:


> A bit of north of KL. Ipoh to be exact. That would be great if Singapore had some fights. How long you been over there?


2 and half years now mate - love it. Do yourself a favour a get yourself over to Macau for a card, its a real good weekend.


----------



## Scotty

Lilo said:


> 2 and half years now mate - love it. Do yourself a favour a get yourself over to Macau for a card, its a real good weekend.


I'll probably be flying out next month so i'll see if I can time it for the Top Rank card. 
Would the locals take to me if I dance a jig if Shiming gets sparked out?


----------



## The Horrified Poet




----------



## Pataphysics

MMMMM ... 'Rondo Mix'

:lol:


----------



## Pataphysics

Lilo said:


> 2 and half years now mate - love it. Do yourself a favour a get yourself over to Macaw for a card, its a real good weekend.


----------



## Geoffrey Ingham

@*Bryn*

Remember those crude members that were found in a burger box and concrete last year (and how they caused great upset and outrage) ?

Well there's more it seems...


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

What is this hipster thread?


----------



## Wallet

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What is this hipster thread?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Wallet said:


>


This thread is nothing but MK-Ultra mind control. A warning for those who may choose to run the risk of reading this thread. Lo! Their minds shall be firmly reprogrammed. Woe to those.


----------



## Lunny

:choi


----------



## Lilo

I am going to Mongolia. Because I am a CHB hipster (its only 3 hours away) :ibutt


----------



## Markyboy86

Got caught an absolute belter taking a snapchat of Angus "statto" Loughran on the bus today @LP @Noonaldinho @Vano-irons


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Got caught an absolute belter taking a snapchat of Angus "statto" Loughran on the bus today @LP @Noonaldinho @Vano-irons


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Got caught an absolute belter taking a snapchat of Angus "statto" Loughran on the bus today @LP @Noonaldinho @Vano-irons


Indeed, he was looking right down the lense too!

You like the 2 pun if the day contenders?


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Indeed, he was looking right down the lense too!
> 
> You like the 2 pun if the day contenders?


Yeah the pull yourself together had me in stitches!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah the pull yourself together had me in stitches!


Been in and around Newbury 9 years and today was the first time I'd noticed either of them before.


----------



## Libertarian

Surely 'put em under pressure, Jack' would be a better title?


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Wallet

http://www.theflatteringman.com/


----------



## cheekyvid

What's the name of that fake Arabic boxer again? Guy who has a paper record and is Andre wards son?


----------



## Wallet

cheekyvid said:


> What's the name of that fake Arabic boxer again? Guy who has a paper record and is Andre wards son?


Ali Raymi?


----------



## Bryn

My good friend @Wallet here phoned me at 4:30am on Sunday morning to wake me up for Pascal-Bute. Such a hero.

#besties


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> My good friend @Wallet here phoned me at 4:30am on Sunday morning to wake me up for Pascal-Bute. Such a hero.
> 
> #besties


And it has taken you 5 days to aknowledge this...... you've changed.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> And it has taken you 5 days to aknowledge this...... you've changed.


I acknowledged it immediately, I'm just letting you all know just in case you needed reminding of what a stand up guy Wally is.


----------



## cheekyvid

Wallet said:


> Ali Raymi?


Thats's him! Cheers!


----------



## BoltonTerrier

This has probably been the best day on here since I joined.. Some amazing stuff happening..


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> My good friend @Wallet here phoned me at 4:30am on Sunday morning to wake me up for Pascal-Bute. Such a hero.
> 
> #besties





BoltonTerrier said:


> This has probably been the best day on here since I joined.. Some amazing stuff happening..


:amir


----------



## Libertarian

My grandmother is finally out of hospital :happy


----------



## Markyboy86

A lad from london just commented on a mates post on fb (ex boxer kevin mcintyre) guys name is Keith Ward from london, why does this name ring a bell? Im sure a thread was made about him on the other site, im looking at you @Wallet as you are a fountain of knowledge. Im sure this guy is a nutter just like cake nonce, can you recall this @Vano-irons ?


----------



## Vano-irons

Markyboy86 said:


> A lad from london just commented on a mates post on fb (ex boxer kevin mcintyre) guys name is Keith Ward from london, why does this name ring a bell? Im sure a thread was made about him on the other site, im looking at you @Wallet as you are a fountain of knowledge. Im sure this guy is a nutter just like cake nonce, can you recall this @Vano-irons ?


Yeah wasn't he the ****** that asked Jeff to pose punching a cake :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah wasn't he the ****** that asked Jeff to pose punching a cake :lol:


Nah that was another dude who got me banned from facebook last year when i was trolling him in private messages, get in here and confirm if this weirdo was brought to the forums attention by you @brown bomber. When i looked through his pics and seen the topless pic of him with gloves on i was certain that a thread was made on him on esb


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> A lad from london just commented on a mates post on fb (ex boxer kevin mcintyre) guys name is Keith Ward from london, why does this name ring a bell? Im sure a thread was made about him on the other site, im looking at you @Wallet as you are a fountain of knowledge. Im sure this guy is a nutter just like cake nonce, can you recall this @Vano-irons ?


Yep. He was one of the weirdo's that got @Mandanda banned from ESB.

I've seen him posting on another boxer's facebook recently but I haven't the heart to tell him. :lol:


----------



## Grant

What's news lads?

I aint got the time nor inclination to read through all of the Froch/Groves threads, I've seen enough rubbish on Twitter.

What is the sensible consensus?

Hearn agreeing terms before the purse bid is my guess.


----------



## James Figg

Armchair Liverpool "fan" at work who has been to 1 match in 5 years moaning about Arsenal's ticket prices for a match that he has no intention of going to...

Is it just me who finds these people rather annoyning?


----------



## Wallet

James Figg said:


> Armchair Liverpool "fan" at work who has been to 1 match in 5 years moaning about Arsenal's ticket prices for a match that he has no intention of going to...
> 
> Is it just me who finds these people rather annoyning?


:lol:

You're not alone.


----------



## Grant

James Figg said:


> Armchair Liverpool "fan" at work who has been to 1 match in 5 years moaning about Arsenal's ticket prices for a match that he has no intention of going to...
> 
> Is it just me who finds these people rather annoyning?


Not at all pal.

Whats hard here now is all the plastics who've 'always loved Cardiff'.


----------



## James Figg

Glad, I'm not alone on this one...

The pathetic thing is that he'll be on Twitter all day talking to Liverpool "fans" all over the World demanding that they sign big-named players that will inevitably drive the ticket prices up and further allienate the real fans.

They just don't get it.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Not at all pal.
> 
> Whats hard here now is all the plastics who've 'always loved Cardiff'.


:hi:


----------



## Roe

James Figg said:


> Armchair Liverpool "fan" at work who has been to 1 match in 5 years moaning about Arsenal's ticket prices for a match that he has no intention of going to...
> 
> Is it just me who finds these people rather annoyning?


Nope. They're all cunts.



Bryn said:


> :hi:


:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Libertarian

Pete Postlethwaite was brilliant.

It rings true today too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryn

A horrifying story, although I hope you've learned from the experience that not all cute looking animals behave in a cute manner. Take the platypus, for instance. That is a wonderful deed though, good show. Hope you're doing well. 

On the Pigg front, I'll reset the password but how will I send it to you? I can't post it in the Choi to be viewed by all and sundry.


----------



## Scotty

@Lilo
Are you going to the Shiming fight next month??


----------



## Lilo

Scotty said:


> @Lilo
> Are you going to the Shiming fight next month??


Not sure yet mate, depends on cash. Just seen Nishioka-Sonsona has been made so tempted..


----------



## Scotty

Lilo said:


> Not sure yet mate, depends on cash. Just seen Nishioka-Sonsona has been made so tempted..


I will be heading to Hong Kong on either the 14th or 21st. Looks like there is a ferry close to the airport to get across to the casino!


----------



## dkos

Lilo said:


> Not sure yet mate, depends on cash. Just seen Nishioka-Sonsona has been made so tempted..


It's not Nishioka, as he retired after the Donaire fight. Those that reported it (BS/PhilBoxing) must have got him mixed up with Shimoda.


----------



## Lilo

Scotty said:


> I will be heading to Hong Kong on either the 14th or 21st. Looks like there is a ferry close to the airport to get across to the casino!


Nice one! Venetian and the Hard Rock are fully booked it seems but the ferries are 24 hour so after the fight you can go back to HK. Obviously better to book a room, have a gamble and get wrecked.



dkos said:


> It's not Nishioka, as he retired after the Donaire fight. Those that reported it (BS/PhilBoxing) must have got him mixed up with Shimoda.


----------



## Scotty

Lilo said:


> Nice one! Venetian and the Hard Rock are fully booked it seems but the ferries are 24 hour so after the fight you can go back to HK. Obviously better to book a room, have a gamble and get wrecked.


And are there any places good to eat at next to the airport? I'll be having an overnight there before I fly to Penang. And what's the local beer like??


----------



## Lilo

Scotty said:


> And are there any places good to eat at next to the airport? I'll be having an overnight there before I fly to Penang. And what's the local beer like??


Local beer is bog standard Tsingtao, not great really unless you know where to go. Are you staying near the airport? There are good restaurants in the airport ('Crystal Jade' being the best) but just get the Airport Express train to Hong Kong (20/25 mins) and have a wander around Central. There's a place called 'Tim Ho Wan' in the Hong Kong station which is the world's cheapest Michelin star place or get a taxi to SoHo and eat in any of the 100s of restaurants there. You can have any cuisine you want really.


----------



## James Figg

I have absolutley nothing in common with my colleagues who I share this bank of desks with...


----------



## Rutzini

James Figg said:


> I have absolutley nothing in common with my colleagues who I share this bank of desks with...


What are they in to mate? Thespians? Boxing? (just messing!)


----------



## BoltonTerrier

RIP Phillip Seymour Hoffman ( Great talent


----------



## dkos

The Choi really is dying :-(

Let's try and kick-start it with some random posting again:






Nice mash-up, IMO. Although I don't feel the Gorillaz part adds too much.


----------



## dkos

I remember watching this when I was 6 and being terrified. The Undertaker was my favourite :-(






Still not as scary as this, though:






I think everyone that played the original Resident Evil will forever remember that scene :yep


----------



## dkos

Anyone remember Radab from ESB? I wonder if Dan did eventually drive him to suicide? :think:lol:


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> Anyone remember Radab from ESB? I wonder if Dan did eventually drive him to suicide? :think:lol:


He's still posting over there under the name 'Beouche'.


----------



## Bryn

A valiant effort, @dkos.


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> A valiant effort, @dkos.


:lol:

It was pretty shit, TBH.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> A valiant effort, @dkos.





dkos said:


> :lol:
> 
> It was pretty shit, TBH.


We need to get something going lads. Remember we did like an introduce yourself q'aire on ESB which was good.

There's loads of weirdos on here so it'll definitely start conversation.
@Bryn I am looking at you, for both drafting the q'aire and the weirdo bit.


----------



## Bryn

What on earth is a q'aire? The weirdo bit though, granted.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> What on earth is a q'aire? The weirdo bit though, granted.


Questionnaire.

It was the general personal stuff then some more boxing specific stuff like first memory, favourite ever fighter, have you boxed etc....


----------



## One to watch

Trout mask owning rob on boxrec as well now.


----------



## dkos

expe said:


> Fat Git said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that explain the return of robpalmer135? :witzend: fucksakes! :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he will be regularly slagging off Wazza with unfounded rumours while bumlicking Eddie and attempting to deny it and any sort of bias :doh:
> 
> By the way, he will post under alts, he had two accounts on ESB and regularly switched between the two when one got banned.
> 
> He will also post detailed plans of who a fighter should fight, when and where and for what title. At one point he laid out how Eddie Hearn's shows could be set up for the next year. These are usually ridiculous and contain numerous fights that will never get made.
> 
> He will get this forum sued by posting his usual drivel, he even contacted watchdog about the Chisora-Wilder fight to try and run Warren out of business.
> 
> Oh, and he has his own Top 15 world rankings for every division that he will ask for input on and are in general a bag of shite.
> 
> I would just ban the wanker and get it over with.
Click to expand...

:lol: He got you there Rob.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:rofl


----------



## Guest

One to watch said:


> Trout mask owning rob on boxrec as well now.


how do you work that out?


----------



## Guest

dkos said:


> :lol: He got you there Rob.


How so?


----------



## Guest

dkos said:


> I remember watching this when I was 6 and being terrified. The Undertaker was my favourite :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not as scary as this, though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone that played the original Resident Evil will forever remember that scene :yep


you were 6 when Kane debuted? how old are you?


----------



## dkos

Rob said:


> How so?


Obviously it was an over exaggeration, but you do quite a lot of things that guy posted. I'm not sure if you ever contacted Watchdog, though... :yep



Rob said:


> you were 6 when Kane debuted? how old are you?


Can't you work it out? 

22 mate.


----------



## Guest

dkos said:


> Obviously it was an over exaggeration, but you do quite a lot of things that guy posted. I'm not sure if you ever contacted Watchdog, though... :yep
> 
> Can't you work it out?
> 
> 22 mate.


I get enjoyment out of all of the above. So doesn't really work to take the piss.

shit man I thought you were in your 50s!

I sent you a PM but your inbox is full.


----------



## unorthodox

morning chaps, been a while...


----------



## unorthodox

One to watch said:


> Trout mask owning rob on boxrec as well now.


fucking trout mask! haha

ive missed that cunt!


----------



## Bryn

unorthodox said:


> morning chaps, been a while...


no ta


----------



## unorthodox

Bryn said:


> no ta


Haha my defining moment hey


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Bryn said:


> no ta


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Good monging, all.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Good monging, all.


Wally, looking well.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Wally, looking well.


Thanks.

I wish I could say the same about yourself.


----------



## Flea Man

Yo.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wish I could say the same about yourself.


k



Flea Man said:


> Yo.


Hello Freeman.


----------



## unorthodox

Morgan Fleaman


----------



## Noonaldinho

Are we having a resurgence?


----------



## Flea Man

Noonaldinho said:


> Are we having a resurgence?


Nah.


----------



## Flea Man

unorthodox said:


> Morgan Fleaman


Love the avatar.


----------



## unorthodox

Kick kick

Who's there?

Someone with no arms


----------



## unorthodox

Flea Man said:


> Love the avatar.


Rocky Lockridge man, great boxer, created his own history by being the first person to beat roger mayweather. Will forever be remembered amongst casuals tho for being that crackhead who done that funny laugh on video that went viral, which is a shame.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Flea Man said:


> Nah.


:bellew


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Bryn

:hiphoppy


----------



## Flea Man

unorthodox said:


> Rocky Lockridge man, great boxer, created his own history by being the first person to beat roger mayweather. Will forever be remembered amongst casuals tho for being that crackhead who done that funny laugh on video that went viral, which is a shame.


Arguably a top 10 super featherweight of all time. Gave Pedroza two real tough fights at 126lbs as well.

Yes, it is a shame but that is hilarious.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wallet said:


> Good monging, all.


Alright Wallace, looking we-



Bryn said:


> Wally, looking well.


Hang on a sec. This is my thing.


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Alright Wallace, looking we-
> 
> Hang on a sec. This is my thing.


:yep I thought I could take it. Y'know, with you not being in our Choi gang and that.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> :yep I thought I could take it. Y'know, with you not being in our Choi gang and that.


Never been a Choi, the golden ages of the DWIOTT are long gone......Yung Pab has no clique to be cliquey with.:sad2

Apart from the secret conversations myself, Gaz, Flea and Longcount have in the mod section obvs.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Pabby said:


> Never been a Choi, the golden ages of the DWIOTT are long gone......Yung Pab has no clique to be cliquey with.:sad2
> 
> Apart from the secret conversations myself, *Gaz*, Flea and Longcount have in the mod section obvs.


Whoooooooooooooo???


----------



## Scotty

Pabby said:


> Never been a Choi, the golden ages of the DWIOTT are long gone......Yung Pab has no clique to be cliquey with.:sad2
> 
> Apart from the secret conversations myself, Gaz, Flea and Longcount have in the mod section obvs.


I don't think you even watch FNFs now...


----------



## Indigo Pab

Scotty said:


> I don't think you even watch FNFs now...


I don't y'know.:err I've barely watched any boxing at all in the last few months to be honest, I really fell off a lot from being a complete nerd to a massive slacker. I'm attempting to undergo another Renaissance though, testing out a straight-edge lifestyle(it's lasted a few days so far, better than usual.....) and have actually made a couple of boxing-related posts. Pab 2.5 coming soon.


----------



## Scotty

Pabby said:


> I don't y'know.:err I've barely watched any boxing at all in the last few months to be honest, I really fell off a lot from being a complete nerd to a massive slacker. I'm attempting to undergo another Renaissance though, testing out a straight-edge lifestyle(it's lasted a few days so far, better than usual.....) and have actually made a couple of boxing-related posts. Pab 2.5 coming soon.


Damn that Broner fight hit you hard man!


----------



## Indigo Pab

Scotty said:


> Damn that Broner fight hit you hard man!


:lol: You have no idea. In the VERY UNLIKELY event Mijares loses to Santa Cruz I think I'll be tipped over the edge.


----------



## Scotty

Pabby said:


> :lol: You have no idea. In the VERY UNLIKELY event Mijares loses to Santa Cruz I think I'll be tipped over the edge.


Still great to see your idol on a big stage. Hype train gonna go full steam when he makes LSC MISS over 100 punches per round. Jim Gray already worried he might just snog the face off him rather than interview the lad.


----------



## Guest

So found out this morning I have testicular cancer. Not the best start to the week I have ever had.


----------



## dkos

Rob said:


> So found out this morning I have testicular cancer. Not the best start to the week I have ever had.


Sorry to hear that mate. Stay strong.


----------



## One to watch

Rob said:


> So found out this morning I have testicular cancer. Not the best start to the week I have ever had.


Shit.

I hope all goes well mate.good luck.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys. Been a strange day.


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> So found out this morning I have testicular cancer. Not the best start to the week I have ever had.


How bad is it?


----------



## Lazarus

Rob said:


> So found out this morning I have testicular cancer. Not the best start to the week I have ever had.


Damn. Hope it's not on a serious level mate. How did you find out?


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> How bad is it?


still need to do more in depth checks but the dr said he doesn't think its at a point where it can't be sorted.

check yourself out guys. i did but waited 6 months like an idiot.


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> still need to do more in depth checks but the dr said he doesn't think its at a point where it can't be sorted.
> 
> check yourself out guys. i did but waited 6 months like an idiot.


Well that's good. You're young, healthy and are taking the right steps. Good luck.


----------



## Guest

Lazarus said:


> Damn. Hope it's not on a serious level mate. How did you find out?


found something about 6 months ago. kind of thought it was nothing. never went away. kept putting off. went to the dr at the beginning of the year, got some check ups done and then got the results this morning.

gotta tell my misses when she get home from work. that will be shit


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> found something about 6 months ago. kind of thought it was nothing. never went away. kept putting off. went to the dr at the beginning of the year, got some check ups done and then got the results this morning.
> 
> gotta tell my misses when she get home from work. that will be shit


It will be but her support is what you need more than anything at this time.


----------



## Lazarus

Rob said:


> found something about 6 months ago. kind of thought it was nothing. never went away. kept putting off. went to the dr at the beginning of the year, got some check ups done and then got the results this morning.
> 
> gotta tell my misses when she get home from work. that will be shit


Ah man. Make sure she gets checked out too! You or the doctor will probably know this or get told it, but make sure to check if treatment kills off the testes or not. I have a cousin who I believe either had the same cancer or a similar one and the chemo killed off the reproducing of the testes and the poor guy can never have his own kid.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Sorry to hear this Rob!


----------



## ScouseLad

Sorry to hear that Rob, shit news. Hope you get sorted ok, I'm sure you will!


----------



## Wallet

Rob said:


> So found out this morning I have testicular cancer. Not the best start to the week I have ever had.


Very sorry to hear that, Bobby.

Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Rob said:


> So found out this morning I have testicular cancer. Not the best start to the week I have ever had.


Jesus Sorry to hear that Rob (


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys. Just told the wife. She suprised me, thought she would go into full on panic mode but shes keeping it together. Shes had cancer before so maybe thats why, normally she panicks at the smallest thing.

She only has half her overies so maybe its only fair I only have 1 testical!


----------



## Lilo

Rob said:


> Thanks guys. Just told the wife. She suprised me, thought she would go into full on panic mode but shes keeping it together. Shes had cancer before so maybe thats why, normally she panicks at the smallest thing.
> 
> *She only has half her overies so maybe its only fair I only have 1 testical*!


:lol: That's the attitude fella! Chin up!


----------



## Roe

Sorry to hear that Rob. As others have said, all the best with the treatment and stay strong.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Rob said:


> She only has half her overies so maybe its only fair I only have 1 testical!


:lol:

'Tis bad news, good to see you have the right attitude towards it though. Echoing what everyone else has said, best of luck with it man.

EDIT: Sidenote, props on having my 5000th post dedicated to you. Quite the feat.


----------



## Guest

Pabby said:


> :lol:
> 
> 'Tis bad news, good to see you have the right attitude towards it though. Echoing what everyone else has said, best of luck with it man.
> 
> EDIT: Sidenote, props on having my 5000th post dedicated to you. Quite the feat.


Haha I shouls get a gift!


----------



## unorthodox

I always go the gum clinic every so often to get myself checked out, cheeky little piss test to make sure im STD free, the bird always has a sly feel of my balls too to check for lumps which feels marvellous!

my advice for anyone going to get a check up is to do it while the weathers half decent, the summer is ideal as the heat makes your balls danglier and your willy isn't trying to hide in your belly from the cold.

be assed going around this time of year with rhino sack and a cock that resembles something a squirrel likes to eat.


----------



## dftaylor

My first trip to the GUM was a combination of shame, horror and then more shame. When the doctor came out, she was the same age as me I think, slim, pretty, asian, and absolutely gorgeous. She asked why I'd wanted an appointment and I told her. No chance of a date after that intro! :lol:

That taught me a valuable lesson. On the plus side, if you're ever looking to meet lots of easy women without particularly high standards... the GUM is a good place to start!


----------



## Flea Man

My first was brutal a swab down the japs eye and a genital wart burnt off.


----------



## Guest

dftaylor said:


> My first trip to the GUM was a combination of shame, horror and then more shame. When the doctor came out, she was the same age as me I think, slim, pretty, asian, and absolutely gorgeous. She asked why I'd wanted an appointment and I told her. No chance of a date after that intro! :lol:
> 
> That taught me a valuable lesson. On the plus side, if you're ever looking to meet lots of easy women without particularly high standards... the GUM is a good place to start!


Surprised she turned you down.


----------



## dftaylor

Flea Man said:


> My first was brutal a swab down the japs eye and a genital wart burnt off.


Yeah - that's a classic. Not the wart though, I've avoided those so far.

I had to get a full medical as part of my work cover - they are... kinda invasive. That nurse did things to me that I'm pretty sure could count as some form of sexual assault.


----------



## unorthodox

The first time I went I got that mazzy swab down my japs eye! Was fucking ruthless, it's like a cotton wool bud that's been taking PEDs!

Was a fella that done it too, he was the spit of Robert Mugabe


----------



## Flea Man

unorthodox said:


> The first time I went I got that mazzy swab down my japs eye! Was fucking ruthless, it's like a cotton wool bud that's been taking PEDs!
> 
> Was a fella that done it too, he was the spit of Robert Mugabe


Then they made me take a piss, burned like fuck!


----------



## Lilo

http://themetapicture.com/knock-knock-joke-goes-a-little-too-far/

Mildly amusing (read with low expectations).


----------



## Guest

Must have been cold hey Del Boy! HAHA


----------



## Wallet

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=372066 A classic.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=372066 A classic.


@Sminks Muldoon


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening all!


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Good monging.


What did you think of the pic of @MagicMan on Twitter?


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> What did you think of the pic of @MagicMan on Twitter?


A lot paler than I remember...


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> A lot paler than I remember...


Vitiligo.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Vitiligo's no joke man, I have it (almost all in places that are hidden though)


----------



## Scotty

@Lilo

Start flying out tomorrow and have 7 hrs to kill at HK airport. Will sample your local brews!


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## One to watch

Noonaldinho said:


>


Which one are you?

Big tastys are the dogs bollocks.


----------



## Noonaldinho

One to watch said:


> Which one are you?
> 
> Big tastys are the dogs bollocks.


The middle one


----------



## Libertarian

Just found out that a bloke who my mother used to work with has been sent down for 11 years for 23 counts of indecent assault against young boys.

Well shocked. I didn't know him that well, only to say hello to, but he just seemed like a normal bloke to me.

Liked football, a pint and gong fishing.

Nothing sinister about him, or so you'd think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

@Noonaldinho older chicks is the only way to go as a single man. Had an affair with an older woman when I was 23, before that I must of been shit in bed! taught me everything.


----------



## Guest

You Kipper said:


> Just found out that a bloke who my mother used to work with has been sent down for 11 years for 23 counts of indecent assault against young boys.
> 
> Well shocked. I didn't know him that well, only to say hello to, but he just seemed like a normal bloke to me.
> 
> Liked football, a pint and gong fishing.
> 
> Nothing sinister about him, or so you'd think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeh the old Ugly looking loaner in a trench coat things is a bit of a myth. This kind of thing is allot more prevalent that you would think. I read something the other day that said a high number of male suicides where the reason is not given is put down to them being peedos. I mean, its not the sort of thing you could just go and tell your mates and they would support you.


----------



## Libertarian

Rob said:


> yeh the old Ugly looking loaner in a trench coat things is a bit of a myth. This kind of thing is allot more prevalent that you would think. I read something the other day that said a high number of male suicides where the reason is not given is put down to them being peedos. I mean, its not the sort of thing you could just go and tell your mates and they would support you.


I agree, he certainly wasn't a loner.

He was single and probably a bit old to be into his consoles, but nothing at the that made you think he was a nonce.

Looking back.... can't really think of much that would be a major trigger.

He used to run the kids section of a fishing club, hardly a crime.

I suppose falling out with his mother and brother.... but my mother and her elder sister hate each other.... her son and me perhaps more so.

I suppose the stereotypical image of a nonce is someone that stands outside the school gates from 3pm surveying his next potential victim, someone that befriends newly single mums to win their trust...

Not a man in his (at the time) mid-30's, who seemed neither drawn to nor uncomfortable around kids.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

You Kipper said:


> I agree, he certainly wasn't a loner.
> 
> He was single and probably a bit old to be into his consoles, but nothing at the that made you think he was a nonce.
> 
> Looking back.... can't really think of much that would be a major trigger.
> 
> He used to run the kids section of a fishing club, hardly a crime.
> 
> I suppose falling out with his mother and brother.... but my mother and her elder sister hate each other.... her son and me perhaps more so.
> 
> I suppose the stereotypical image of a nonce is someone that stands outside the school gates from 3pm surveying his next potential victim, someone that befriends newly single mums to win their trust...
> 
> Not a man in his (at the time) mid-30's, who seemed neither drawn to nor uncomfortable around kids.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The over whelming number of perpetrators in sexual assaults of minors are family members of the victim. Dad, Brother, Uncle, Step Dad etc. Its also far more prevalent in women than people realize as well.


----------



## Flea Man

Matt Christie DM'd my 'Pretty Clueless' post to my twitter....oops, didn't mean to offend him, wouldn't have thought he'd see it atsch


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> Matt Christie DM'd my 'Pretty Clueless' post to my twitter....oops, didn't mean to offend him, wouldn't have thought he'd see it atsch


lol don't you write for them some times??


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> Matt Christie DM'd my 'Pretty Clueless' post to my twitter....oops, didn't mean to offend him, wouldn't have thought he'd see it atsch


:lol:

What did he say?


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> :lol:
> 
> What did he say?


Just what I wrote I think, I ain't gonna reply or apologise. I said he was a 'Nice guy' and he tweeted me that as well. And he is.

I also said 'pretty clueless' not 'completely clueless and without redeeming features'. He's alright, I honestly never would've said it if I thought he would've seen it because I'm not malicious and certainly not towards him.

Fuck it, they never asked me back or ever got hold of me again so if I've burned any bridges that's a shame but never mind.


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> Just what I wrote I think, I ain't gonna reply or apologise. I said he was a 'Nice guy' and he tweeted me that as well. And he is.
> 
> I also said 'pretty clueless' not 'completely clueless and without redeeming features'. He's alright, I honestly never would've said it if I thought he would've seen it because I'm not malicious and certainly not towards him.
> 
> Fuck it, they never asked me back or ever got hold of me again so if I've burned any bridges that's a shame but never mind.


I heard they though your writing was a little bit to "bloggish" mate.


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> I heard they though your writing was a little bit to "bloggish" mate.


You've obviously never read my writing in comparison to theirs. I'm no Norman Mailer but the standard of the writing in the publication I contributed to was pretty poor. Daniel Herbert for example.

Wanker.


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> You've obviously never read my writing in comparison to theirs. I'm no Norman Mailer but the standard of the writing in the publication I contributed to was pretty poor. Daniel Herbert for example.
> 
> Wanker.


seriously man you need to learn how to take a joke!


----------



## Markyboy86

Good Evening Choi


----------



## Lunny

Markyboy86 said:


> Good Evening Choi


:rofl


----------



## Scotty

Loving the food here in Malaysia. Went to an Indian joint and they put a banana leaf in front me. I thought it was going to be a placemat but next thing they started slapping the rice and chutneys down on it. Who needs plates anyway?


----------



## Mandanda

Scotty said:


> Loving the food here in Malaysia. Went to an Indian joint and they put a banana leaf in front me. I thought it was going to be a placemat but next thing they started slapping the rice and chutneys down on it. Who needs plates anyway?


Exactly. Keep saying same thing to missus. No washing up = bliss..


----------



## dkos

Just finished watching Breaking Bad in the space of two weeks. I shouldn't have held it off for so long!


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> Just finished watching Breaking Bad in the space of two weeks. I shouldn't have held it off for so long!


The GOAT

Well, right up there with The Wire

Both shows>>>>>Sopranos


----------



## Wallet

Get on True Detective lads. It's a slow starter but it's really getting there now.


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> Get on True Detective lads. It's a slow starter but it's really getting there now.


Just about to start that, was off sick a few days there and watched all of the 1st series of The Blacklist, perfect timing as it starts back tonight!


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Get on True Detective lads. It's a slow starter but it's really getting there now.


its fucking quality!


----------



## Scotty

Mandanda said:


> Exactly. Keep saying same thing to missus. No washing up = bliss..


Going to be a bit of a blast from past too over here. If I want to watch the UK fights I'll be getting up at 4am just like how I used to do when I watched the US fights when I was in the UK.:yep


----------



## Guest

Scotty said:


> Going to be a bit of a blast from past too over here. If I want to watch the UK fights I'll be getting up at 4am just like how I used to do when I watched the US fights when I was in the UK.:yep


what site do you use for downloading??


----------



## Scotty

Rob said:


> what site do you use for downloading??


I stream live usually from Gary Barlow. I got in shit from Verizon when I would get torrents. I am ok to download from youtube onto Realplayer too.
Not be watching any boxing on this trip as the hotel internet is crap.I could just get some broken commentary and no picture:fire


----------



## Libertarian

Without Ross McCormack Leeds would already be relegated to League 1.


----------



## 084

Woke up naked last night, looked on floor and boxers were wet, weird. Went to bathroom and landing was soaked :yep I was pissed on it.


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Woke up naked last night, looked on floor and boxers were wet, weird. Went to bathroom and landing was soaked :yep I was pissed on it.


You piss yourself you lunatic? :rofl:rofl


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> You piss yourself you lunatic? :rofl:rofl


Must of mate haha, just happy it wasn't my new mattress. Told mum I spilt a drink and she said I know I walked through it hahaha, she said was it squash or water :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Must of mate haha, just happy it wasn't my new mattress. Told mum I spilt a drink and she said I know I walked through it hahaha, she said was it squash or water :lol:


Just as well you was'nt staying at Kellys :lol:

You win at the cas?


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Just as well you was'nt staying at Kellys :lol:
> 
> You win at the cas?


She'd go mental haha.

I never went, skint at moment


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> She'd go mental haha.
> 
> I never went, skint at moment


Ah, thought you went when i got your snapchats this morning, started my coupon with Arsenal and Man Utd, always swear im never doing an early kick off too....


----------



## Roe

LP said:


> Woke up naked last night, looked on floor and boxers were wet, weird. Went to bathroom and landing was soaked :yep I was pissed on it.


:lol:


----------



## Jay

http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?54-Mod-Application-Centre

Anyone who wants to be mod - apply within.


----------



## Markyboy86

Jay said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?54-Mod-Application-Centre
> 
> Anyone who wants to be mod - apply within.


Whats happened? Who has stepped down or been sacked for bein a cunt?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Oh please god don't make Rob mod.


----------



## Jay

Flea has stepped down.


----------



## Peter Barlow

What are the required attributes for moderator? I've posted on hundreds of forums but surprisingly never made moderator. Maybe now is the time I become a man and show assertiveness over my life.


----------



## Alf

Mugsy said:


> What are the required attributes for moderator? I've posted on hundreds of forums but surprisingly never made moderator. Maybe now is the time I become a man and show assertiveness over my life.


It doesnt surprise me man, with thr greatest of respect i imagine you cant just go round picking fights with people and running away when they answer back.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> It doesnt surprise me man, with thr greatest of respect i imagine you cant just go round picking fights with people and running away when they answer back.


My first act as Mod will be to IP ban you and others of your low IQ. It brings the forum down.


----------



## Alf

Mugsy said:


> My first act as Mod will be to IP ban you and others of your low IQ. It brings the forum down.


Mate i'd outsmart you in my sleep. 144 mate, not that iq actually means anything but its that kind of talk and your kind of trolling that bring this forum down and for those two reasons, you will never be one.


----------



## Scotty

@Lilo

Thoughts from my visit.

That is one butt expensive airport you got over there! 
Liking those Cathy Pacific flight attendants...
What the hell are all these masked people?
You have a Popeyes Chicken!


----------



## 084

@Jay @One to watch seems a nice guy, is a good poster to.


----------



## One to watch

LP said:


> @Jay @One to watch seems a nice guy, is a good poster to.


Very kind words mate.im pretty sure it would be too big a job for me though.

As a relative newcomer to forums,could somebody inform me what a moderators job entails? Just out of interest.


----------



## Jay

LP said:


> @*Jay* @*One to watch* seems a nice guy, is a good poster to.


So I suppose you're telling me that he's....

:hey
@One to watch ?

Thank you, thank you, I'm here all week!


----------



## 084

One to watch said:


> Very kind words mate.im pretty sure it would be too big a job for me though.
> 
> As a relative newcomer to forums,could somebody inform me what a moderators job entails? Just out of interest.


You got my vote :good fuck all really just get your name in a cool colour



Jay said:


> So I suppose you're telling me that he's....
> 
> :hey
> @One to watch ?
> 
> Thank you, thank you, I'm here all week!


Jesus.......


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP prowling for cock on a friday night?.... Use your usual channels for that lad, i know you want @Jays corn snake but still.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

One to watch said:


> Very kind words mate.im pretty sure it would be too big a job for me though.
> 
> As a relative newcomer to forums,could somebody inform me what a moderators job entails? Just out of interest.


It's like being a policeman.

Just act like a twat and take action against the people you don't like.


----------



## One to watch

Slim Charles said:


> It's like being a policeman.
> 
> Just act like a twat and take action against the people you don't like.


Yeah..not really my thing to be honest.


----------



## Bryn

One to watch said:


> Yeah..not really my thing to be honest.


It's great really. You don't need to do any actual work and you get access to mod chat where we just take the piss out of Jay all day.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> @LP prowling for cock on a friday night?.... Use your usual channels for that lad, i know you want @Jays corn snake but still.


Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Wallet

Jason Manford is brilliant on Facebook.



> Need to stop doing every joke that comes into my head.
> Was just in a packed make up trailer and was introduced to my make up girl, 'Bambi'.
> I asked "is that your real name or just a nickname?"
> She laughed "oh it's just a nickname I got at school"
> "Why's that then, did you watch your mum get shot?"
> Silence from the rest of the make-up room.
> "No" she said quietly "I've just big eyes".
> "Ah right, well that would make more sense".


----------



## Bryn

Spoiler



p a b s
w i t h
s w o r d s


----------



## Indigo Pab

Spoiler



pabs
with
swords


----------



## BoltonTerrier

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?38281-New-girl-here

This is PURE genius if you havent read it already...


----------



## Wickio

@Wallet, your avatar. :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> It's great really. You don't need to do any actual work and you get access to mod chat where we just take the piss out of Jay all day.


Give it back to me.


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> Give it back to me.


Give your mod permissions back to you? That I can do.


----------



## Wallet

Wickio said:


> @Wallet, your avatar. :lol:


Frankie's millions... :deal


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> Give your mod permissions back to you? That I can do.


Do it. I can deal with the MMA forum that way.

Another MOD to look over the busier parts is necessary IMO


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> Do it. I can deal with the MMA forum that way.
> 
> Another MOD to look over the busier parts is necessary IMO


Consider it done. :deal


----------



## Bryn

I don't know why your name is not orange, but I'm pretty sure you now have permissions.


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> I don't know why your name is not orange, but I'm pretty sure you now have permissions.


Nah. I ain't orange and I can't edit posts (not that I want to....just that it would let me know I was 'back')

Love you mayne.


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> Nah. I ain't orange and I can't edit posts (not that I want to....just that it would let me know I was 'back')
> 
> Love you mayne.


I'm not very good at this it would seem. I'll have another go after consulting our Tech-savvy admin who cannot be named.



Spoiler



p a b s
w i t h
s w o r d s



PS. I love you to.  ​


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Lads who is fighting again this weekend. I can't be bothered to go into the bathroom and read Boxing News. Couchlock.


----------



## One to watch

Flash Jab said:


> Lads who is fighting again this weekend. I can't be bothered to go into the bathroom and read Boxing News. Couchlock.


Eurosport tonight
Kerry hope v Frankie Borg

Channel 5 Saturday
Kid Galahad v Sergio prado
Travis Dickinson v Danny mcintosh
Matty clarkson v lee duncan

Boxnation Saturday
Odlanier solis v tony Thompson
Plus full eccentric German undercard


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

One to watch said:


> Eurosport tonight
> Kerry hope v Frankie Borg
> 
> Channel 5 Saturday
> Kid Galahad v Sergio prado
> Travis Dickinson v Danny mcintosh
> Matty clarkson v lee duncan
> 
> Boxnation Saturday
> Odlanier solis v tony Thompson
> Plus full eccentric German undercard


Cheers mate.


----------



## Bajingo

Bryn said:


> I'm not very good at this it would seem. I'll have another go after consulting our Tech-savvy admin who cannot be named.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> p a b s
> w i t h
> s w o r d s
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I love you to.  ​


nuff?


----------



## Bryn

Bajingo(e) said:


> nuff?


*vBookie Mod


----------



## Wickio




----------



## Roe

Flea Man said:


> Give it back to me.





Bryn said:


> Consider it done. :deal


Now it's done.


----------



## Huddleston Jebb

Shocking story . . .

http://www.thisisthewestcountry.co.....Police_appeal__Scotch_egg_theft_in_Minehead/


----------



## Flea Man

Roe said:


> Now it's done.


:bowdown
I'll deal with the MMA trolls. Onetowatch would be a good 'permanent' mod imo


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

Huddleston Jebb said:


> Shocking story . . .
> 
> http://www.thisisthewestcountry.co.....Police_appeal__Scotch_egg_theft_in_Minehead/


The game is the game. :-(


----------



## Indigo Pab

Spoiler



PABS
WITH

SWOOooOOORDS


----------



## Bryn

Spoiler



http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?4-Choi&p=1077099&viewfull=1#post1077099


----------



## nufc_jay

Bajingo(e) said:


> nuff?





Bryn said:


> *vBookie Mod


:blood


----------



## Guest

I will be one ball down from next month. In for surgery.


----------



## nufc_jay

Rob said:


> I will be one ball down from next month. In for surgery.


You'll be alright. Didn't slow Hitler down.


----------



## Mandanda

Rob said:


> I will be one ball down from next month. In for surgery.


Good luck mate. Hope surgery goes well and lord willing you get back to full health.


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> I will be one ball down from next month. In for surgery.


So what, keep it to yourself you fucking mug. You should audition for the new Star Wars film, you can play You Owe Me One Kanobi.


----------



## Grant

@Bill do you need a hug, champ?

You're all out offence this past day or two.


----------



## Back to Bill

Grant said:


> @Bill do you need a hug, champ?
> 
> You're all out offence this past day or two.


I do need a hug mate, I'm driving to Wales as we speak, no I'm fine just fed up with Rob thinking he knows everything, he acts like a total prick towards people and then wants people to forget that and feel sorry for him, well fuck him, he's a cunt, also the business side of boxing is depressing, yet that's what people talk about these days, spamming the forum.


----------



## Back to Bill

Also why is @Duffy Banned, he may be a troll but at least he has humor, Robs a bigger troll and is about as funny as aids, yet he's free to do what he wants.


----------



## Bryn

Bill said:


> I do need a hug mate, I'm driving to Wales as we speak, no I'm fine just fed up with Rob thinking he knows everything, he acts like a total prick towards people and then wants people to forget that and feel sorry for him, well fuck him, he's a cunt, also the business side of boxing is depressing, yet that's what people talk about these days, spamming the forum.


Where abouts in Wales are you going?


----------



## Back to Bill

Bryn said:


> Where abouts in Wales are you going?


Not sure yet mate, I'm on the hunt for Carol Vorderman to make her my wife, Nathan Cleverly has clearly kidnapped her, I figure Wales is the best place to start my search.


----------



## Grant

Bill said:


> I do need a hug mate, I'm driving to Wales as we speak, no I'm fine just fed up with Rob thinking he knows everything, he acts like a total prick towards people and then wants people to forget that and feel sorry for him, well fuck him, he's a cunt, also the business side of boxing is depressing, yet that's what people talk about these days, spamming the forum.


Fair enough buddy :lol:


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> Also why is @Duffy Banned, he may be a troll but at least he has humor, Robs a bigger troll and is about as funny as aids, yet he's free to do what he wants.


give it a rest you boring twat.


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> So what, keep it to yourself you fucking mug. You should audition for the new Star Wars film, you can play You Owe Me One Kanobi.


classy.


----------



## Peter Barlow

#FreeDuffy

What did he do anyway? Seems relatively harmless and non abusive.


----------



## Guest

Mugsy said:


> #FreeDuffy
> 
> What did he do anyway? Seems relatively harmless and non abusive.


I think he had an alt account.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

Mugsy said:


> #FreeDuffy
> 
> What did he do anyway? Seems relatively harmless and non abusive.


One of the mods banned him for posting a racial slur. He's back in a few days.


----------



## One to watch

I like Duffy.he can be quite controversial with race issues but he has a great sense of humour.

Good troll.


----------



## Back to Bill

Slim Charles said:


> One of the mods banned him for posting a racial slur. He's back in a few days.


Slim I'm not going to argue to much, ( I wont win) TeddyL made a racist suggestion earlier and Rob is still being a bell end, no action taken.

#freeDuffy .


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> Slim I'm not going to argue to much, ( I wont win) TeddyL made a racist suggestion earlier and Rob is still being a bell end, no action taken.
> 
> #freeDuffy .


1. Stop being a grass
2. People calling for others to be banned should be a banable offense.


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> 1. Stop being a grass
> 2. People calling for others to be banned should be a banable offense.


:rofl Fuck off, let me add a rule, don't seek smypathy from people you treated like shit over the last few months, you pathetic individual.


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> 1. Stop being a grass
> 2. People calling for others to be banned should be a banable offense.


You add nothing Rob apart from your opinion that you state as fact, you have a clear agenda so that makes what you say irrelivent, you spam the forum thinking your gods gift and untouchable, Id post more knowing you have fucked off, you Boris Johnson lookalike troll.


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> You add nothing Rob apart from your opinion that you state as fact, you have a clear agenda so that makes what you say irrelivent, you spam the forum thinking your gods gift and untouchable, Id post more knowing you have fucked off, you Boris Johnson lookalike troll.


lol


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> lol


Anyone that has to write ''lol'' is a wanker by nature, congratulations.


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> Anyone that has to write ''lol'' is a wanker by nature, congratulations.


lol


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> lol


:lol: quite quick witted but for fuck sake use the smileys available.
arlour


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> :lol: quite quick witted but for fuck sake use the smileys available.
> arlour


I remember as a kid thinink Ray Parlour was amazing!


----------



## One to watch

Rob said:


> I remember as a kid thinink Ray Parlour was amazing!


He was very underrated.

Around 2002-2004,he was a top class domestic all round midfielder,I remember going to highbury and watching parlour dominate the man utd midfield.he covered every blade of grass that day,he was immense.


----------



## Guest

One to watch said:


> He was very underrated.
> 
> Around 2002-2004,he was a top class domestic all round midfielder,I remember going to highbury and watching parlour dominate the man utd midfield.he covered every blade of grass that day,he was immense.


fucking hell are you an Arsenal fan?


----------



## Back to Bill

One to watch said:


> He was very underrated.
> 
> Around 2002-2004,he was a top class domestic all round midfielder,I remember going to highbury and watching parlour dominate the man utd midfield.he covered every blade of grass that day,he was immense.


Put it this way, even in the 90's he would probably have been West Ham's best midfielder, I've wasted my life haven't I, I could have chose to support a better team.


----------



## One to watch

Rob said:


> fucking hell are you an Arsenal fan?


I was very much an arsenal fan,and a football fanatic.But I have fallen out of love with the sport,for countless reasons.

Boxing excites me in a way football can't anymore.


----------



## One to watch

Bill said:


> Put it this way, even in the 90's he would probably have been West Ham's best midfielder, I've wasted my life haven't I, I could have chose to support a better team.


I like west ham.

Good support,great tradition and pride in their community,plus bobby Moore,Martin peters,Geoff hurst,Trevor brooking,billy bonds etc and a history of trying to promote youth.look at lampard,Defoe,Ferdinand,carrick and joe cole.

I know the last decade hasn't been great,but it must beat being a Leeds fan of late.


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> Put it this way, even in the 90's he would probably have been West Ham's best midfielder, I've wasted my life haven't I, I could have chose to support a better team.


I feel that way about Spurs and we are the 5th best team in the country. Can't imagine how others feel!


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Rob said:


> I feel that way about Spurs and we are the 5th best team in the country. Can't imagine how others feel!


Huddersfield town ffs you pair of glory hunters.. I didnt get a choice


----------



## Peter Barlow

One to watch said:


> I was very much an arsenal fan,and a football fanatic.But I have fallen out of love with the sport,for countless reasons.
> 
> Boxing excites me in a way football can't anymore.


Pretty much identical to me. Used to be an absolute Arsenal fanatic, still am to an extent but I think boxing has taken the place where football used to be. The money, actual football and FA/refereeing is so so different to even 10 years ago never mind 20 years ago. It's nearly a different sport.

I mean look at the disgraceful refereeing in the last two Arsenal matches. The penalty/red card cock up at Chelsea really was a disgrace, the referee didn't even see it. John Terry might aswell referee matches himself at this stage, he all but does it now unofficially. Then last night the referee blows up when Swansea are clean through on goal and 95% certain to score, basically costing them 2 points. And these referees get away with it so often nothing happened either referee.

I mean Lpool got 3 penalties at OT last week. If Ferguson was still manager it would have been 1 penalty at most and maybe not even that. Its not right.


----------



## dkos

Anyone fancy doing a write-up on Lennox Lewis, Frank Bruno, Danny Williams or Henry Akinwande lol for my heavyweight ranking thread? :yep


----------



## Libertarian

Leeds should just disband and start again.


----------



## 084

2 weeks from now be nearly landing in Vegas


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> 2 weeks from now be nearly landing in Vegas


Jammy cunt...


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Jammy cunt...


Sobered up yet


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Sobered up yet


Just about. How many of yous are going in April?


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> 2 weeks from now be nearly landing in Vegas


I'm yearning to go back


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Just about. How many of yous are going in April?


Hahaha. 8 of us mate but me and kelly staying 7 nights others only 5 so bit of time to our selfs.



Noonaldinho said:


> I'm yearning to go back


Come in September mate, few of us out there then


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Hahaha. 8 of us mate but me and kelly staying 7 nights others only 5 so bit of time to our selfs.
> 
> Come in September mate, few of us out there then


I'd love to but would struggle for cash!


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> I'd love to but would struggle for cash!


Get saving mate.

How's the business going


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Get saving mate.
> 
> How's the business going


Pretty busy still. We're looking at buying a house the end of the summer.

Hows yours going?


----------



## Libertarian

You might as well, renting is extortionate.


----------



## dkos

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Holmes

Hi Chois :hi:

Now the proud father of a little Holmes, I named him Joseph Louis Holmes after the Brown Bomber :yep

I managed to get some Froch v Groves tickets, got 4 and was very lucky. Anybody there I know who's going, it'd be nice to catch up and have a drink. Me, the missus, my mate and her bro are going. Hopefully to watch Groves hold his nerve and put on a clinical display where he takes Froch's soul and spit it onto Hearns crotch (no doubt he'd pick it up and sniff it like he does his boxer-shorts after a workout).

All is good in the hood, got laid off, re-trained as a class 1 lgv driver and currently working in Wolverhampton.

Not watching as much boxing as before other than main fights, I lost a lot of faith in the integrity of the sport following Pac v Bradley and theFroch v Groves ticket sales (touts won just like the rematch, Hearn couldn't give a fuck) and the joke stoppage and scorecards, still it's great sport but I'll never get emotionally entrenched in the sport again, it's as bent and closeted as William Hague.

Hope you lot are all well and things are working out for you.

P.S United, fucking hell, the gift that keeps giving :lol::happy:deal
#MoyesIN #MoyesIsAFootballGenius


----------



## Bryn

Surely 'Larry' would have been a better choice for young Master Holmes?


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Surely 'Larry' would have been a better choice for young Master Holmes?


Nah, crap name Bryn. My Mum's mate is called Larry, an Irish fellow who looks like a younger stockier Terry Wogan. I reckon he banged my mum once when she split with my Dad :sad5

Joe Louis dropped the 'seph and the surname when he became a pro. My son will be trained from the moment he is able to, my brother in law Lee is very good tbf, at Wildstar in Walsall and trains with Martin Gethin.

Little Nip is a fucking G', love the dude to bits.

Hows baby Bryn and missus?


----------



## Wickio

So... When do we start @Holmes?


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Nah, crap name Bryn. My Mum's mate is called Larry, an Irish fellow who looks like a younger stockier Terry Wogan. I reckon he banged my mum once when she split with my Dad :sad5
> 
> Joe Louis dropped the 'seph and the surname when he became a pro. My son will be trained from the moment he is able to, my brother in law Lee is very good tbf, at Wildstar in Walsall and trains with Martin Gethin.
> 
> Little Nip is a fucking G', love the dude to bits.
> 
> Hows baby Bryn and missus?


Sounds like you're doing well mate, apart from old Irish Larry smashing your mam.

How old is your boy now? Mine was 10 months yesterday and he's already got a strong overhand right on him, he's forever clocking me with it and the dirty bastard always sticks the head in too. It's like holding a smaller, paler, more powerful Tim Bradley.


----------



## Bryn

Fuck off Nick you geriatric cunt.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Fuck off Nick you geriatric cunt.


Don't make me publish Brynito pics m8.


----------



## Holmes

Wickio said:


> So... When do we start @Holmes?


Bit strapped at the mo as I've just had the little one and the fight tickets set me back. With a whip around on here I am sure we can get something going, I've got the experience now 



Bryn said:


> Sounds like you're doing well mate, apart from old Irish Larry smashing your mam.
> 
> How old is your boy now? Mine was 10 months yesterday and he's already got a strong overhand right on him, he's forever clocking me with it and the dirty bastard always sticks the head in too. It's like holding a smaller, paler, more powerful Tim Bradley.


Larry was a nice bloke, glad my mum never shacked up with him though. His son played for Derby FC once, Moore his surname, fuck knows how decent he was, just remember meeting his son and Larry gave me a bowl of pistachios whilst I played my snes. Him and my Mum sorting the Sunday roast out, not the only roasting 

Your Son sound like he's a Julian Jackson mate, get him fucking up the snotty kids at nursery. Tell him to take the kids into deep waters and own his territory ''This is my sand-pit BITCH''.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Spoiler



PABS

WiTH

SWORDS


----------



## Wickio

Holmes said:


> Bit strapped at the mo as I've just had the little one and the fight tickets set me back. With a whip around on here I am sure we can get something going, I've got the experience now


I will be awaiting the heads up. Are you planning to stick around here a little more these days?

Where abouts are you sitting for the fight?


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Don't make me publish Brynito pics m8.


wicky pls


----------



## Holmes

Wickio said:


> I will be awaiting the heads up. Are you planning to stick around here a little more these days?
> 
> Where abouts are you sitting for the fight?


Behind the goals I think. Unsure exactly where mate.

I'm busy away from the net mate. Two kids, work, social life and also setting up a business with my father in law. 
I'll come on as and when I can mate.


----------



## dkos

@Flea Man I see that King Davidson is fighting Bradley Pryce this weekend. Good step-up for him, hopefully one that will get him a bit more recognition over here.


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> @Flea Man I see that King Davidson is fighting Bradley Pryce this weekend. Good step-up for him, hopefully one that will get him a bit more recognition over here.


Is he any good?

Saw Bradley was fighting him (few details left to finalise) and he has a pretty record without a standout win.


----------



## dkos

Grant said:


> Is he any good?
> 
> Saw Bradley was fighting him (few details left to finalise) and he has a pretty record without a standout win.


I've only seen him once, which was nearly four years ago in a loss to Charlie Ota. But yeah, he is talented if a bit lazy (based on what I've seen). He had Ota - who is a decent contender-level guy - down and gone in the first round of their fight, but he couldn't follow it up as it was the end of the round. Then, for whatever reason, he was lethargic throughout and just let Ota pick him off for the next eleven rounds. It was a strange performance, TBH.


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> I've only seen him once, which was nearly four years ago in a loss to Charlie Ota. But yeah, he is talented if a bit lazy (based on what I've seen). He had Ota - who is a decent contender-level guy - down and gone in the first round of their fight, but he couldn't follow it up as it was the end of the round. Then, for whatever reason, he was lethargic throughout and just let Ota pick him off for the next eleven rounds. It was a strange performance, TBH.


So Saturday should be a decent gauge then. Brad has been in with just about everybody on short notice recently.

I'd really have rathered seen him in Prizefighter with good notice than Cook, who's last fight was going to be his last.


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> I've only seen him once, which was nearly four years ago in a loss to Charlie Ota. But yeah, he is talented if a bit lazy (based on what I've seen). He had Ota - who is a decent contender-level guy - down and gone in the first round of their fight, but he couldn't follow it up as it was the end of the round. Then, for whatever reason, he was lethargic throughout and just let Ota pick him off for the next eleven rounds. It was a strange performance, TBH.


I spoke to King about this. I mentioned that he'd changed to southpaw after the first round and asked if he'd hurt his hand in the first round. He said he broke it and wasn't comfortable fighting orthodox for the rest of the fight.

Thanks for the heads up :good


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> I spoke to King about this. I mentioned that he'd changed to southpaw after the first round and asked if he'd hurt his hand in the first round. He said he broke it and wasn't comfortable fighting orthodox for the rest of the fight.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up :good


Shit, I remember you saying that to me before! :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> Shit, I remember you saying that to me before! :lol:


I'm supposed to be the one with the bad memory


----------



## Grant

Flea Man said:


> I'm supposed to be the one with the bad memory


Do you rate this guy Flea? (Davidson I mean, not Kos)


----------



## Flea Man

Grant said:


> Do you rate this guy Flea? (Davidson I mean, not Kos)


He's alright. He's a local fighter (well he's based locally) to me, that's all.


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> @Flea Man I see that King Davidson is fighting Bradley Pryce this weekend. Good step-up for him, hopefully one that will get him a bit more recognition over here.





Flea Man said:


> He's alright. He's a local fighter (well he's based locally) to me, that's all.


Davidson pulled out at the very last minute, blaming a bad ankle.


----------



## dkos

Grant said:


> Davidson pulled out at the very last minute, blaming a bad ankle.


Shame. He has no momentum at the moment (and it's hard enough for him to get 'over' in this country). Hopefully Pryce doesn't miss out too much because of this, either.


----------



## Danny

Which fine, upstanding gentleman among you are on Twitter, readily available at discuss fisticuffs?

I've taken to talking boxing on there now seeing as Frank Grimes suicided on our servers and shatter their glass mandible.


----------



## Wallet

Danny said:


> Which fine, upstanding gentleman among you are on Twitter, readily available at discuss fisticuffs?
> 
> I've taken to talking boxing on there now seeing as Frank Grimes suicided on our servers and shatter their glass mandible.


 @CheckHookBoxing


----------



## Flea Man

Danny said:


> Which fine, upstanding gentleman among you are on Twitter, readily available at discuss fisticuffs?
> 
> I've taken to talking boxing on there now seeing as Frank Grimes suicided on our servers and shatter their glass mandible.


@ferociousflea


----------



## nufc_jay

@Jason Millington


----------



## Jay

Shut up, Nuff.
@Danny... Cunt off and die, phlegmwad!


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Back to Bill

So which fucker did ban me, and is Rob a mod now? because he's got a free fucking pass on this forum, can someone have the decentcy to explain or you just going to ban me? for speaking out against Rob.


----------



## Back to Bill

I expect Slim Charles to pop up and tell me to behave myself, have the balls to ban me by your name, this is now a pro Hearn board isnt it, fucking two faced cunts, been talking to you lot for 3 years and you still treat me like a cunt., why because your Robs mate, fuck off.


----------



## Back to Bill

This is now a pro Hearn board and you lot I considered friends aint are you?


----------



## Back to Bill

Stick your fucking forum, it belongs to Rob Palmer now you spineless clueless pricks.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

Had a few beers, @Bill? You seemed reasonable earlier. As I said then, you were not banned because of what promoters you like/dislike, and you never will be. You were banned (not by myself) because you kept derailing threads with personal comments about other posters.

I'm not Rob's mate either, and he receives no preferential treatment on here.


----------



## Back to Bill

Slim Charles said:


> Had a few beers, @Bill? You seemed reasonable earlier. As I said then, you were not banned because of what promoters you like/dislike, and you never will be. You were banned (not by myself) because you kept derailing threads with personal comments about other posters. Vent all you want about Hearn.
> 
> I'm not Rob's mate either, and he receives no preferential treatment on here.


I'm still pissed off I was banned and none of you bothered to message me before hand to talk to me, I have been posting long enough to deserve that coutesy, as for you having no affiliation to Rob, thats bollocks he has a free pass to do what he wants, look at the amount of people he picks a fight with, I get banned but that cunt don't when he's twice as bad as me, seriously man, its double standards.


----------



## Back to Bill

Perma ban me, easiest way, that way you can have the Pro Hearn board you obviously want, you used to be posters of integrity, what the fucks happened?


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

Bill said:


> I'm still pissed off I was banned and none of you bothered to message me before hand to talk to me, I have been posting long enough to deserve that coutesy, as for you having no affiliation to Rob, thats bollocks he has a free pass to do what he wants, look at the amount of people he picks a fight with, I get banned but that cunt don't when he's twice as bad as me, seriously man, its double standards.


That's fair, someone probably should have had a word first. Like I said, it wasn't my ban though so I can't really comment on that.

Rob gets into arguments on here a lot but they're for boxing reasons. The other week you were just going round giving him personal abuse in various threads. If you think he gets a free pass then you're forgetting that ridiculous ban he got for making a joke about looking at kids in church.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

Bill said:


> Perma ban me, easiest way, that way you can have the Pro Hearn board you obviously want, you used to be posters of integrity, what the fucks happened?


Your ban was absolutely nothing to do with any posts you made about Eddie Hearn. Drop that stupid notion.


----------



## Back to Bill

Slim Charles said:


> That's fair, someone probably should have had a word first. Like I said, it wasn't my ban though so I can't really comment on that.
> 
> Rob gets into arguments on here a lot but they're for boxing reasons. The other week you were just going round giving him personal abuse in various threads. If you think he gets a free pass then you're forgetting that ridiculous ban he got for making a joke about looking at kids in church.


I appreciate the reply, didnt Rob come back from his ban early you must understand Robs general attitude is fucking rotten, If he acted that way to my face I'd take his head off his shoulders ut its ok for him to do it online, its ok for him to goad me and its not always boxing related with him, he's allowed to be a cunt though isnt he otherwise he would have been long ago, all in all, he's allowed to wind me up but I'm not allowed to have a go back, that isn't fiction, that is what actually happened.


----------



## Guest

@Bill stop making a fool of yourself and give it a rest. You really cannot understand why saying you are glad somebody has cancer because they have a preference towards a paticular promotional company is not acceptable behaviour

If I bother you to this degree, put me on ignore or join one of the many other boxing forums avalible. I havent posted on ESB in 18 months.


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> @Bill stop making a fool of yourself and give it a rest. You really cannot understand why saying you are glad somebody has cancer because they have a preference towards a paticular promotional company is not acceptable behaviour
> 
> If I bother you to this degree, put me on ignore or join one of the many other boxing forums avalible. I havent posted on ESB in 18 months.


Listen you fucking idiot, I may have went over the top but you helped get me there by acting like a know it all cunt, and have an attitude that looks down on people, do not fucking test me Rob and don't act all fucking innocent.


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> Listen you fucking idiot, I may have went over the top but you helped get me there by acting like a know it all cunt, and have an attitude that looks down on people, do not fucking test me Rob and don't act all fucking innocent.


Go to bed son.


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> @Bill stop making a fool of yourself and give it a rest. You really cannot understand why saying you are glad somebody has cancer because they have a preference towards a paticular promotional company is not acceptable behaviour
> 
> If I bother you to this degree, put me on ignore or join one of the many other boxing forums avalible. I havent posted on ESB in 18 months.


edit


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> Do you want a reminder of your familys address you cunt, you really think this is funny getting me banned talking to me like a cunt, you prick, fucking test me I dare you.


So you are going to beat up my 60 year old parents to teach me a lesson about preferring Eddie Hearn over Frank Warren to the degree that it made you express your joy that I have cancer.....?


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> Go to bed son.


Who are you calling son exactly, your a real hardman you Rob, fucking wannabe cunt.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Its all gone off in here I see lol

Sent from my Vodafone 975 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> So you are going to beat up my 60 year old parents to teach me a lesson about preferring Eddie Hearn over Frank Warren to the degree that it made you express your joy that I have cancer.....?


Well I can't get my hands on you can I, you are in a different country, keep fueling the fire, its going to come back to haunt you, one way or the other I promise you that.


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> Well I can't get my hands on you can I, you are in a different country, keep fueling the fire, its going to come back to haunt you, one way or the other I promise you that.


Stick to boxing Bill. I will welcome an apology tomorrow. If not just block me.


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> Stick to boxing Bill. I will welcome an apology tomorrow. If not just block me.


Nah, you have crossed a line you fucking arrogant prick, the fact you are untouchable on this forum makes it worse, just be glad your 1000s of miles away because if you was still in London, god forbid.


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> Nah, you have crossed a line you fucking arrogant prick, the fact you are untouchable on this forum makes it worse, just be glad your 1000s of miles away because if you was still in London, god forbid.


atsch


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> atsch


I wish I was joking mate, but the fact is I want to fucking hurt you. I dislike you that much.


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> I wish I was joking mate, but the fact is I want to fucking hurt you. I dislike you that much.


Go to Bed.


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> Go to Bed.


Even now you still act a cunt and try to act big, do you know something If I knew someone hated me as much I do you, I would have to wonder why and I wouldn't be mouthy hiding in another country, id look at myself and think, maybe I am a prick, maybe I have done wrong, your shameless though, won't ever hold your hands up and admit you have been a prick, I'm better than you Rob, forget your american lifestyle and the mr know it all persona, you are sad friendless child with autism, I'm not much better but I'm honest and true to myself which pisses over any of your traits, I would teach you such things but would struggle with you running up and licking every window you walk past, Id find it quite disturbing,your not worth the effort mate, truth be told.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

*whistles*


----------



## Back to Bill

BoltonTerrier said:


> *whistles*


I do apollogise mate, I should have threatened to cave Robs head in, in private, I'm stressed out and deeply affected by my previous banning, Rob sticking his oar in only made it worse.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Bill said:


> I do apollogise mate, I should have threatened to cave Robs head in, in private, I'm stressed out and deeply affected by my previous banning, Rob sticking his oar in only made it worse.


You sound it dude. Get some shuteye... Dont need to apologise to me


----------



## Guest

BoltonTerrier said:


> You sound it dude. Get some shuteye... Dont need to apologise to me


Maybe thats what has caused these issues in the first place.


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> Maybe thats what has caused these issues in the first place.


No that would be you spackerman and the poor me crying to the mods routine, plonker.


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> No that would be you spackerman and the poor me crying to the mods routine, plonker.


You do realise you will likely get a lenthgy ban for all this today don't you?


----------



## 084

:lp


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> :lp


Good morning @LP , hows tricks?


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> You do realise you will likely get a lenthgy ban for all this today don't you?


For what? @Bill is fine by me.


----------



## Rorschach

@Rob

Stop reporting everything you whiny little bitch, it's getting fucking tedious. If someone insults you, put them on ignore, it isn't a report-able offence you dick.


----------



## Mandanda

Blimey :lol:.....................


----------



## Grant

Flea Man said:


> For what? @Bill is fine by me.


Same. Glad you're back Bill.



Rorschach said:


> @Rob
> 
> Stop reporting everything you whiny little bitch, it's getting fucking tedious. If someone insults you, put them on ignore, it isn't a report-able offence you dick.


Fuck up Rob. You've openly admitted trolling fuck out of this forum, so when people call you on it, dont be running to the mods.


----------



## sim_reiss

:lol:


----------



## Scotty

Bill said:


> Even now you still act a cunt and try to act big, do you know something If I knew someone hated me as much I do you, I would have to wonder why and I wouldn't be mouthy hiding in another country, id look at myself and think, maybe I am a prick, maybe I have done wrong, your shameless though, won't ever hold your hands up and admit you have been a prick, I'm better than you Rob, forget your american lifestyle and the mr know it all persona, you are sad friendless child with autism, I'm not much better but I'm honest and true to myself which pisses over any of your traits, I would teach you such things but would struggle with you running up and licking every window you walk past, Id find it quite disturbing,your not worth the effort mate, truth be told.


I just had my 9 yo son diagnosed with having aspbergers so can you piss off with the references to autism.


----------



## Lunny

:conf My suggestion was to ban both of them for a week.

Maybe @Rob and @Bill should be banned from talking to each other like some sort of restraining order. The constant arguments in every thread, not even about boxing, have been turning this forum to shit lately.


----------



## Bryn

Bill has always been sound in my book, this 'rivalry' with Palmer has escalated recently for whatever reason which does seem to ruin lots of threads.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> Bill has always been sound in my book, this 'rivalry' with Palmer has escalated recently for whatever reason which does seem to ruin lots of threads.


Reported.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Bill is sound but theres no need for the autism jibes and wishing cancer on someone.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Bill is sound as fuck I agree. I think Rob has definitely went too far this time, hes blatantly just try to get a rise out of Bill and push his buttons, then report his responses (some of which were OTT) behind the scenes. Not sure how to handle this guess thats why I'm not a mod. In general I wouldnt give a shit if this was someone else, but if Bill is permabanned or leaves the forum, it would be a shame I think.

Maybe @Slim Charles should do what he done to Cheese?


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

Mugsy said:


> Bill is sound as fuck I agree. I think Rob has definitely went too far this time, hes blatantly just try to get a rise out of Bill and push his buttons, then report his responses (some of which were OTT) behind the scenes. Not sure how to handle this guess thats why I'm not a mod. In general I wouldnt give a shit if this was someone else, but if Bill is permabanned or leaves the forum, it would be a shame I think.
> 
> Maybe @Slim Charles should do what he done to Cheese?












"That was for Bill"

:think


----------



## Peter Barlow

Slim Charles said:


> "That was for Bill"
> 
> :think


:rofl:rofl:rofl

Bill aka Proposition Joe will live on in spirit...:deal


----------



## Guest

Bill has been put on ignore. Something I have been suggesting he do with me for months. That a poster can get a week ban for saying something highly offensive not only to myself but to other, and then get back on and spend the entire day going off on a sick rant which includes threatening me and my parents is complete bullshit.


----------



## Guest

Lunny said:


> :conf My suggestion was to ban both of them for a week.
> 
> Maybe @Rob and @Bill should be banned from talking to each other like some sort of restraining order. The constant arguments in every thread, not even about boxing, have been turning this forum to shit lately.


Go read the history.


----------



## Guest

Grant said:


> Same. Glad you're back Bill.
> 
> Fuck up Rob. You've openly admitted trolling fuck out of this forum, so when people call you on it, dont be running to the mods.


Shut your fucking mouth you wingey cunt.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> Bill has always been sound in my book, this 'rivalry' with Palmer has escalated recently for whatever reason which does seem to ruin lots of threads.


I agree. I literally have no fucking clue what I have done to this internet tough guy.


----------



## Grant

Rob said:


> Shut your fucking mouth you wingey cunt.


Wrap up you fucking cretin.

How you can call anybody 'wingey' when you're reporting every post is hypocritical, even for you.

Put me back on ignore, and stop PM'ing me.


----------



## Guest

Grant said:


> Wrap up you fucking cretin.
> 
> How you can call anybody 'wingey' when you're reporting every post is hypocritical, even for you.
> 
> Put me back on ignore, and stop PM'ing me.


Pussy


----------



## Lunny

Rob said:


> Go read the history.


No thanks.


----------



## Grant

Rob said:


> Pussy


Nice reposte, precious x


----------



## Guest

Grant said:


> Nice reposte, precious x


Welcome darling xx


----------



## Lunny

@Rob

If you feel everyone's being mean to you then how about being the bigger man and not responding with childish insults all the fucking time?

Just rise above it and ignore it or you'll be the next to get banned for constantly getting involved in petty arguments. This is getting silly now.

The common link in all the petty arguments is you, Rob, how hard would it be for you to let it go?


----------



## Guest

Lunny said:


> @Rob
> 
> If you feel everyone's being mean to you then how about being the bigger man and not responding with childish insults all the fucking time?
> 
> Just rise above it and ignore it or you'll be the next to get banned for constantly getting involved in petty arguments. This is getting silly now.
> 
> The common link in all the petty arguments is you, Rob, how hard would it be for you to let it go?


Read the posts then talk to me.


----------



## Lunny

Rob said:


> Read the posts then talk to me.


I've read enough posts. Next insult I see you make and you're banned.


----------



## Lunny

Lunny said:


> I've read enough posts. Next insult I see you make and you're banned.


This goes to everyone on the Brit forum. Next personal insult to come from a Rob/Bill/Hearn/Warren discussion in the Brit forum gets a day off.

Just stick to talking boxing and making your points respectfully. Any name-calling etc. belongs in the Lounge.


----------



## Grant

Lunny said:


> This goes to everyone on the Brit forum. Next personal insult to come from a Rob/Bill/Hearn/Warren discussion in the Brit forum gets a day off.
> 
> Just stick to talking boxing and making your points respectfully. Any name-calling etc. belongs in the Lounge.


Bellend.

:smile


----------



## Lunny

Grant said:


> Bellend.
> 
> :smile


:merchant


----------



## Grant

:lol:


----------



## Jay

There's now a notice with this rule at the top of the Brit forum. Everyone browsing this forum will see it and thus there's no room for ignorance. Either this will help to tone this crap down, because otherwise I'm just going to look at the options of shutting down the Brit forum every time it gets out of hand, because nearly every thread I read descends into first a promoter war, then a personal insults tirade, usually with the same group of subjects. It spoils it for everyone else, and perhaps a forum lock will get that message across. There is ZERO need for it, you're all allegedly adults, and the least you can do is just treat your fellow posters with basic respect.


----------



## Grant

Jay said:


> There's now a notice with this rule at the top of the Brit forum. Everyone browsing this forum will see it and thus there's no room for ignorance. Either this will help to tone this crap down, because otherwise I'm just going to look at the options of shutting down the Brit forum every time it gets out of hand, because nearly every thread I read descends into first a promoter war, then a personal insults tirade, usually with the same group of subjects. It spoils it for everyone else, and perhaps a forum lock will get that message across. There is ZERO need for it, you're all allegedly adults, and the least you can do is just treat your fellow posters with basic respect.


I love the notice.

'Until further notice'.

Cant wait for one of you to go, 'Right, bans up lads, crack on with calling each other cunts' :lol:


----------



## Jay

Grant said:


> I love the notice.
> 
> 'Until further notice'.
> 
> Cant wait for one of you to go, 'Right, bans up lads, crack on with calling each other cunts' :lol:


:lol: fuck sake. tbh, the new measure feels slightly draconian and over the top, not to use an overused word, but some banter is important especially when it's a close knit community like this, but it spirals out of control in so many threads and it happens daily. Ideally, the mentality starts to improve and we can remove the notice and people will be able to know the line between banter, respecting each other, disagreeing and then spending 100 posts bickering like two people desperate to deny their secret attraction to each other. :conf


----------



## Grant

Jay said:


> :lol: fuck sake. tbh, the new measure feels slightly draconian and over the top, not to use an overused word, but some banter is important especially when it's a close knit community like this, but it spirals out of control in so many threads and it happens daily. Ideally, the mentality starts to improve and we can remove the notice and people will be able to know the line between banter, respecting each other, disagreeing and then spending 100 posts bickering like two people desperate to deny their secret attraction to each other. :conf


I agree, some of the insults in this very thread were bang out of order, and too personal. They cant be tolerated.


----------



## Guest

Please please please can dftaylor insult someone!


----------



## Lunny

Grant said:


> I love the notice.
> 
> 'Until further notice'.
> 
> Cant wait for one of you to go, 'Right, bans up lads, crack on with calling each other cunts' :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Stunkie

Rob said:


> Please please please can dftaylor insult someone!


Oh Robert you are a rapscallion


----------



## Stunkie

Grant said:


> I love the notice.
> 
> 'Until further notice'.
> 
> Cant wait for one of you to go, 'Right, bans up lads, crack on with calling each other cunts' :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Grant

Multi quoting on here is a fucking nuisance.


----------



## dkos

Forum drama...serious business. 

When Dan684 used to tell Radab to go and kill himself on ESB he never got threatened with a ban :-(


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Good morning @LP , hows tricks?


Good cheers mate, birds birthday Saturday then were off to vegas for 7 nights, can't wait.

How are you


----------



## Guest

LP said:


> Good cheers mate, birds birthday Saturday then were off to vegas for 7 nights, can't wait.
> 
> How are you


Where you staying man? Just got back from there, was supposed to being going to the fight this weekend but can't now.


----------



## Mandanda

I thought this was supposed to be the forum for pure boxing chat with no stupidity from posters and Mod's. Disappointed with all the bitching on here atm and lack of full unadulterated boxing chat. 

I post in football thread more than anything now..


----------



## 084

Rob said:


> Where you staying man? Just got back from there, was supposed to being going to the fight this weekend but can't now.


Staying at the Pallazo, birds first time so doing all the sight seeing stuff I ain't done before, should be class


----------



## Guest

LP said:


> Staying at the Pallazo, birds first time so doing all the sight seeing stuff I ain't done before, should be class


enjoy mate thats a great hotel. you going to watch the fight?


----------



## Ishy

Can we not just have a shitting sticky where all the Warren/Hearn bollocks can go?


----------



## 084

Rob said:


> enjoy mate thats a great hotel. you going to watch the fight?


Na not flying out til the Monday


----------



## Indigo Pab

The Brit forum has gotten really GOOFY lately :lol: :lol:

Like, significantly worse than the World/General forum that was often laughed at in this section. Use the ignore feature/take it to PMs/even the lounge for all that stuff, boxing sections shouldn't succumb to all this pettiness and there's less of a tolerance for it than in the lounge.

C'mon errbody...


----------



## Indigo Pab

I will fight the fuck out of anyone who takes issue with the above though.

Fight you right in the chops.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

Ishy said:


> Can we not just have a shitting sticky where all the Warren/Hearn bollocks can go?


It's something I've considering, similar to the Pac-Floyd thread in the WBF.


----------



## Roe

Don't worry lads, I'm gonna sort this forum out one day when Jay finally lets me.

#VoteRoe2014


----------



## Indigo Pab

Roe said:


> Don't worry lads, I'm gonna sort this forum out one day when Jay finally lets me.
> 
> #VoteRoe2014


Give me your postman's address so I can superglue his letterbox shut.


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Good cheers mate, birds birthday Saturday then were off to vegas for 7 nights, can't wait.
> 
> How are you


Nice :good

We really want to go back to Vegas, going to struggle this year. You ever done the helicopter ride over the Grand Canyon?


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Nice :good
> 
> We really want to go back to Vegas, going to struggle this year. You ever done the helicopter ride over the Grand Canyon?


No mate but planning on doing that this time, we're renting out some dune buggys and going through the vally of fire as well, going to be class


----------



## Guest

Pabby said:


> The Brit forum has gotten really GOOFY lately :lol: :lol:
> 
> Like, significantly worse than the World/General forum that was often laughed at in this section. Use the ignore feature/take it to PMs/even the lounge for all that stuff, boxing sections shouldn't succumb to all this pettiness and there's less of a tolerance for it than in the lounge.
> 
> C'mon errbody...


Agree 100%


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> No mate but planning on doing that this time, we're renting out some dune buggys and going through the vally of fire as well, going to be class


We did the helicopter tour, was brilliant, expensive but really good.


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> We did the helicopter tour, was brilliant, expensive but really good.


You do skywalk


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> You do skywalk


No, heard mixed reviews, apparently you're not allowed to take pictures when on it.

We did the one where you land in the middle of the canyon and have champagne ( ish) and a sandwich and get to wander for 15 mins or so.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Any update on @Bill or @Gary Barlow? Was Bill permabanned. Doesn't a few guys here know the Guru in real life, he must have been bailed was he?


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> No, heard mixed reviews, apparently you're not allowed to take pictures when on it.
> 
> We did the one where you land in the middle of the canyon and have champagne ( ish) and a sandwich and get to wander for 15 mins or so.


Really, we're have a look what's on offer when were there


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Really, we're have a look what's on offer when were there


We booked ours with the concierge at the MGM. Probably the highlight of the Honeymoon!


----------



## DB Cooper

Choiless ring entrance of Dennapa Bigshotcamp on the Clottey vs Mundine undercard last Wednesday night >>>


----------



## dkos

Spider said:


> Choiless ring entrance of Dennapa Bigshotcamp on the Clottey vs Mundine undercard last Wednesday night >>>


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

Firstly, I think I owe everybody an apology, so sorry for losing my temper, I said some stuff which wasn't nice to read and quite horrible in all honesty, for that I apologise to everyone.


----------



## Back to Bill

Scotty said:


> I just had my 9 yo son diagnosed with having aspbergers so can you piss off with the references to autism.


Sorry to hear that, I apologise.


----------



## Stunkie

Bill said:


> Firstly, I think I owe everybody an apology, so sorry for losing my temper, I said some stuff which wasn't nice to read and quite horrible in all honesty, for that I apologise to everyone.


In other news mate the banning stick has come crashing down on poor @Rob


----------



## Back to Bill

Stunkie said:


> In other news mate the banning stick has come crashing down on poor @Rob


I can't say I'm sad about that to be honest, my apollogie was to everyone but Rob.


----------



## Back to Bill

Mugsy said:


> Any update on @Bill or @Gary Barlow? Was Bill permabanned. Doesn't a few guys here know the Guru in real life, he must have been bailed was he?


I'm still here mate, just had a cooling off period.


----------



## Flea Man

@Wallet why is @Rob banned?


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob should be allowed the opportunity to apologise to everyone himself, for the trolling, bitching and general cuntishness, whats the bet he does none of the previous and attacks everyone or his ''haters'' as he likes to think, like he's that important?


----------



## One to watch

Bill said:


> Rob should be allowed the opportunity to apologise to everyone himself, for the trolling, bitching and general cuntishness, whats the bet he does none of the previous and attacks everyone or his ''haters'' as he likes to think, like he's that important?


He has been awful recently at picking arguments.

He even will argue with a point of view he has previously held,just to have a 'debate'

He is a good poster sometimes,is knowledgable about the game and puts time and effort into his rankings which are very good.he just needs to rein it in.


----------



## Back to Bill

One to watch said:


> He has been awful recently at picking arguments.
> 
> He even will argue with a point of view he has previously held,just to have a 'debate'
> 
> He is a good poster sometimes,is knowledgable about the game and puts time and effort into his rankings which are very good.he just needs to rein it in.


I just wish he was fair, he's not he's a vindictive nasty agenda driven moron that can't take being wrong, he's the sort of bloke that turns his nose up and looks down on people, if you dont see things his way then he will troll you to death, he's done it with you before even though your the most fairest poster I come across in the last two years, I done wrong, took some time off and the first thing I done was say sorry I overstepped the mark, will he do the same? will he fuck, he'll attack people like he always does and blame everybody else, crying to the fucking mods, poor me poor me, the blokes a sap.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Flea Man said:


> @Wallet why is @Rob banned?


 @Lunny said he thinks he's a dork.


----------



## Flea Man

Pabby said:


> @Lunny said he thinks he's a dork.


Well, he's right there.


----------



## Lunny

Flea Man said:


> @Wallet why is @Rob banned?


1 day for this: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ndercard-RBR&p=1128599&viewfull=1#post1128599

The exact sort of thing we're trying to keep out of the boxing threads after this forum turned into a massive turd for a few weeks. :conf It's not like peeps weren't told.

Note: I did not call anyone a dork.


----------



## Back to Bill

For a brief moment I lost faith in you Mods, I know you all or have spoke to you all for years, and know you are all good people and boxing fans, I consider you all friends of mine, thats the reason I was bewildered you banned me like you did, don't get me wrong I probably deserved it but at least one of you send me a message before hand, I would have gave you all that courtasy, its not an issue its been and done now.


----------



## Guest

Lunny said:


> 1 day for this: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ndercard-RBR&p=1128599&viewfull=1#post1128599
> 
> The exact sort of thing we're trying to keep out of the boxing threads after this forum turned into a massive turd for a few weeks. :conf It's not like peeps weren't told.
> 
> Note: I did not call anyone a dork.


Can't beleive you called me a dork man!


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> I can't say I'm sad about that to be honest, my apollogie was to everyone but Rob.


Heads up. Its spelt 'apology'


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> Heads up. Its spelt 'apology'


Now, now, you haven't got the right to pull anyone up for spelling mate. By the way, you left an apostrophe out of It's.


----------



## 1st Contact

Morning Choi..... what have I missed???


----------



## nufc_jay

Rob being a ***


----------



## Flea Man

nufc_jay said:


> Rob being a ***


That's a homophobic term. As a representative of the site you should think before you post.
@Bryn agrees :yep


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> That's a homophobic term. As a representative of the site you should think before you post.
> 
> @*Bryn* agrees :yep


:yep


----------



## nufc_jay

Flea Man said:


> That's a homophobic term. As a representative of the site you should think before you post.
> 
> @Bryn agrees :yep


1. I am not a representative of this site.
2. Calling Rob a cigarette is in no way homophobic.


----------



## Flea Man

nufc_jay said:


> 1. I am not a representative of this site.


Oh. When did that happen?



nufc_jay said:


> 2. Calling Rob a cigarette is in no way homophobic.


Well played.


----------



## nufc_jay

Flea Man said:


> Oh. When did that happen?
> 
> Well played.


I've never been a representative of the site :conf


----------



## Flea Man

nufc_jay said:


> I've never been a representative of the site :conf


Oh. Well I thought you were up in orange before.


----------



## nufc_jay

Flea Man said:


> Oh. Well I thought you were up in orange before.


If only. I'd ban half the fucking forum.


----------



## 1st Contact

So I have missed nothing then.???? or shall I pm @Bryn for highlights????:conf

Hang on are we still pm'ing Bryn for answers???? :huh

You know what I'll just pm him and ask him that too :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Rob said:


> Can't beleive you called me a dork man!





Rob said:


> Heads up. Its spelt 'apology'


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

1st Contact said:


> So I have missed nothing then.???? or shall I pm @*Bryn* for highlights????:conf
> 
> Hang on are we still pm'ing Bryn for answers???? :huh
> 
> You know what I'll just pm him and ask him that too :think


:hi: Howdy.


----------



## 1st Contact

Bryn said:


> :hi: Howdy.


:hi:


----------



## Kieran

Lunny said:


> 1 day for this: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ndercard-RBR&p=1128599&viewfull=1#post1128599
> 
> The exact sort of thing we're trying to keep out of the boxing threads after this forum turned into a massive turd for a few weeks. :conf It's not like peeps weren't told.
> 
> Note: I did not call anyone a dork.


So, if we call somebody a twat in a boxing thread we get a ban for a day? Or is Rob just a repeat offender hence his ban?


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> So, if we call somebody a twat in a boxing thread we get a ban for a day? Or is Rob just a repeat offender hence his ban?


More a target than anything else. I only have myself to blame though.


----------



## dkos

I walked up this today:










Harder than it looks; I definitely underestimated it :yep


----------



## Guest

dkos said:


> I walked up this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harder than it looks; I definitely underestimated it :yep


Is that K2?


----------



## dkos

Rob said:


> Is that K2?


:lol:


----------



## 1st Contact

Rob said:


> Is that K2?


No Mount Vesuvius :yep


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> I walked up this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harder than it looks; I definitely underestimated it :yep


I've seen bigger. :bart


----------



## Libertarian

K2 :lol:

Isn't that supposed to be the most technically difficult, and most physically demanding climb of all?


----------



## Bryn

It's no Hafodyrynys hill. @Grant


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> It's no Hafodyrynys hill. @Grant


Absolutely not. I climbed bigger than that on the way to school everyday without realising.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Was just about to go view a van I was thinking of buying, I had spoken to the guy this morning, he said call an hour before to ensure he's home. Called him up " er...... I'll call you back in 10, I'm just at the Police station " about half hour later he calls, he had taken the van to the local carwash and some bird totalled the back end in by hitting him at about 40mph! 

He ended the call by saying "I take you're not interested anymore?"


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Was just about to go view a van I was thinking of buying, I had spoken to the guy this morning, he said call an hour before to ensure he's home. Called him up " er...... I'll call you back in 10, I'm just at the Police station " about half hour later he calls, he had taken the van to the local carwash and some bird totalled the back end in by hitting him at about 40mph!
> 
> He ended the call by saying "I take you're not interested anymore?"


Are you going to buy a sweat box, :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Are you going to buy a sweat box, :yep


Haha, did you like that one! :lol:


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Haha, did you like that one! :lol:


Haha very nice :good


----------



## Grant

Noonaldinho said:


> He ended the call by saying "I take you're not interested anymore?"


Be careful with him, he sounds switched on.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> Be careful with him, he sounds switched on.


I was tempted to offer him a grand!


----------



## The Mystery's Final Page

Rob said:


> Heads up. Its spelt 'apology'


But . . .



Rob said:


> Can't beleive you called me a dork man!


Heads up, it's spelt 'believe'


----------



## The Mystery's Final Page

Bryn said:


> It's no Hafodyrynys hill. @*Grant*


Or Great Orme . .


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Interesting sparring video!


----------



## One to watch

Ooh.

Kovalev v guillermo jones.now that's what I call sparring.


----------



## One to watch

Just watched it,kovalev looking sharp.

Jones couldn't get in range and resorted to lunging to the body,when he eventually got in,kovalev fired off 2 to his 1.but jones got through with some head shots,so kovalev isn't impenetrable.

I know people say it's only sparring,but sparring can tell you a lot,and just those 3 minutes are interesting to me.


----------



## The Mystery's Final Page




----------



## Bryn

Marvelous Marv said:


> Interesting sparring video!


Nice to see you grace us with your presence. :bart


----------



## Marvelous Marv

One to watch said:


> Just watched it,kovalev looking sharp.
> 
> Jones couldn't get in range and resorted to lunging to the body,when he eventually got in,kovalev fired off 2 to his 1.but jones got through with some head shots,so kovalev isn't impenetrable.
> 
> I know people say it's only sparring,but sparring can tell you a lot,and just those 3 minutes are interesting to me.


They were going at it pretty tough. Jones took some heavy shots in that round, he's a seriously hard bastard - but you're correct, he certainly had some joy. One of the weirdest, most unexplainable careers I've ever seen.


----------



## The Mystery's Final Page




----------



## Steve Funn

I love the message at the top of the forum saying that namecalling is for PM's, just laughing at the thought of PM'ing somebody 'twat' :lol:

might just pick someone random and send them some insults


----------



## sim_reiss

Kovalev has a six-pack versus, Jones a loaf of bread...


----------



## dkos

What's with the avatars sported by @Bryn , @Wallet etc.?


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> What's with the avatars sported by @Bryn , @Wallet etc.?


 @Bogotazo's doing.

Some Game of Thrones shit or something. :conf

I preferred Frankie's millions.


----------



## Bryn

It's the banner for the house of Bryn.


----------



## Scotty

Like those GOT avatars lads. I think @Wallet should have a magnifying glass in there to show his sleuth skills though. Maybe @Bryn should have a 3 cheese baguette too...

Had some ostrich for dinner last night. Texture of chicken but tastes like beef. Good stuff!


----------



## Bryn

Scotty said:


> Like those GOT avatars lads. I think @Wallet should have a magnifying glass in there to show his sleuth skills though. Maybe @Bryn should have a 3 cheese baguette too...
> 
> Had some ostrich for dinner last night. Texture of chicken but tastes like beef. Good stuff!


Was struggling to think of the relevance of the 3 cheese baguette there for a sec. How could I forget one of the worst EVT losses of my CHB career?


----------



## Scotty

Bryn said:


> Was struggling to think of the relevance of the 3 cheese baguette there for a sec. How could I forget one of the worst EVT losses of my CHB career?


Yes the House of Greggs bird lit you up good. No dragons needed.:yep


----------



## Wallet

Scotty;1164397Maybe [USER=17 said:


> @Bryn[/USER] should have a 3 cheese baguette too...


Ouch. :lol:



Scotty said:


> Had some ostrich for dinner last night. Texture of chicken but tastes like beef. Good stuff!


I've had ostrich burgers before. Very nice.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Was struggling to think of the relevance of the 3 cheese baguette there for a sec. How could I forget one of the worst EVT losses of my CHB career?


Wasnt it berfor you moved up , back in the ESB days?


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Wasnt it berfor you moved up , back in the ESB days?


Nope.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?3010-My-Complaint-to-Greggs


----------



## kingkodi

:lol: Never saw that before. Bryn got schooled


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Nope.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?3010-My-Complaint-to-Greggs


Jesus, I got battered there.


----------



## Jay

I find it interesting that people say some dude stole Bryn's material, whereas the initial post had a change of formatting in it near the beginning like someone has just copied/pasted from there.

I suspect shenanigans and that Bryn stole material from elsewhere!

The plot thickens..


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> I find it interesting that people say some dude stole Bryn's material, whereas the initial post had a change of formatting in it near the beginning like someone has just copied/pasted from there.
> 
> I suspect shenanigans and that Bryn stole material from elsewhere!
> 
> The plot thickens..


wow very talking shite.

Perhaps the change of format would be down to be copying and pasting from my e-mail client. lwymt.


----------



## Roe

Jay in talking shite shocker.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn out of the top 10 posters. It's a sad day.


----------



## Wallet

http://www.thedrum.com/news/2014/04...p-not-giving-shit-over-marketing-rules-breach

Brilliant.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> @*Bryn* out of the top 10 posters. It's a sad day.


:sad2 I just can't keep up with these young guns anymore.


----------



## Libertarian

I'm surprised how little I've posted on here tbh.


----------



## dkos

I did roughly 10,000 posts in a year back at ESB, which is shocking to me looking back :sad5

I remember when I first joined the forum and looking at guys like TFFP and GazOC who had tens of thousands' of posts and thinking 'sad fucks', then within a couple of years I had joined them in that milestone :lol:


----------



## Libertarian

TFFP probably racked up about 70000.

Could tell he worked in IT. It was only a forum crash and having loads of his pro-Calzaghe threads deleted that caused his post count to drop so drastically.

I wonder whatever happened to his best mate (not) dan-b?

He was always partial to an e-meltdown, in some ways he was Rob-esque, but clearly thought through what he was doing before going mad, which in itself is disturbing. At least with Rob you can tell that more often that not he doesn't think before he has a pop at someone.


----------



## Grant

You Kipper said:


> TFFP probably racked up about 70000.
> 
> Could tell he worked in IT. It was only a forum crash and having loads of his pro-Calzaghe threads deleted that caused his post count to drop so drastically.
> 
> I wonder whatever happened to his best mate (not) dan-b?
> 
> He was always partial to an e-meltdown, in some ways he was Rob-esque, but clearly thought through what he was doing before going mad, which in itself is disturbing. At least with Rob you can tell that more often that not he doesn't think before he has a pop at someone.


I always thought Dan-B was ok. Didnt realise he was a fruitcake?


----------



## Bryn

TFFP has been ignoring my mentions on here, I've been trying to entice him into the Choi but he's having none of it.

@*Marvelous Marv*


----------



## Libertarian

He was when he got himself wound up over Calzaghe - there was definitely something about Calzaghe that really riled some people.

Never quite grasped what it was, other than the undefeated bollocks and the ''greatest British boxer ever'' tag.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jeffro also used to have none of the JC hype, maybe the sheer amount of JC threads used to provoke such a reaction.


----------



## Noonaldinho

And @GazOC hasn't been on this year!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Gaz has officially been stripped of his OG status...


----------



## Scotty

Bryn said:


> :sad2 I just can't keep up with these young guns anymore.


I actually think you are one of the best posters on the subject of boxing on here but you rarely chat about it. Instead you ramble on about anything other than boxing!


----------



## Bryn

Scotty said:


> I actually think you are one of the best posters on the subject of boxing on here but you rarely chat about it. Instead you ramble on about anything other than boxing!


Thanks... I think. :lol:

Guess I just need to get the hunger back to talk about boxing, I'm like a faded champ. Most of the time I feel like I'm either banging my head against a brick wall or agreeing with other people with similar views. I do post untold amounts of shite though, so it's about time I get back on the horse.


----------



## Scotty

Bryn said:


> Thanks... I think. :lol:
> 
> Guess I just need to get the hunger back to talk about boxing, I'm like a faded champ. Most of the time I feel like I'm either banging my head against a brick wall or agreeing with other people with similar views. I do post untold amounts of shite though, so it's about time I get back on the horse.


Yes. There is life after Kovalev and you know it!


----------



## Bryn

Scotty said:


> Yes. There is life after Kovalev and you know it!


:lol:

YES HE CAN


----------



## Scotty

Bryn said:


> :lol:
> 
> YES HE CAN


I reckon if you amp up the boxing chat, Templar will come back. Talk about motivation!


----------



## Bryn

Scotty said:


> I reckon if you amp up the boxing chat, Templar will come back. Talk about motivation!


I'm still reeling from the fact he left me in the first place, I like to think he kept me on the straight and narrow. I'm going to go and post about boxing right this minute.


----------



## Scotty

Bryn said:


> I'm still reeling from the fact he left me in the first place, I like to think he kept me on the straight and narrow. I'm going to go and post about boxing right this minute.


:happy


----------



## Flea Man

You Kipper said:


> TFFP probably racked up about 70000.
> 
> Could tell he worked in IT. It was only a forum crash and having loads of his pro-Calzaghe threads deleted that caused his post count to drop so drastically.
> 
> I wonder whatever happened to his best mate (not) dan-b?
> 
> He was always partial to an e-meltdown, in some ways he was Rob-esque, but clearly thought through what he was doing before going mad, which in itself is disturbing. At least with Rob you can tell that more often that not he doesn't think before he has a pop at someone.


Dan-b was a really good poster.

What happened to him?


----------



## dkos

That picture always gets me :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

@SimonTemplar


----------



## Mandanda

Yeah dunno why Gaz doesn't post anymore. He's on facebook, Odd because he was on here daily. Shame really we've lost a lot of good posters over the time i've posted on forums. Like Kos i thought i'd be a post now and then sorta guy. Addictive stuff..


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mandanda said:


> Yeah dunno why Gaz doesn't post anymore. He's on facebook, Odd because he was on here daily. Shame really we've lost a lot of good posters over the time i've posted on forums. Like Kos i thought i'd be a post now and then sorta guy. Addictive stuff..


It started with Gaz when his laptop broke then lost the habit!


----------



## Mandanda

Noonaldinho said:


> It started with Gaz when his laptop broke then lost the habit!


I blame the running. Like crack to a fiend..


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mandanda said:


> I blame the running. Like crack to a fiend..


:lol: I blame his Nokia 3210, cant get the site on it , and when he's not running he's trying to complete snake.


----------



## Mandanda

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: I blame his Nokia 3210, cant get the site on it , and when he's not running he's trying to complete snake.


:rofl that game is the stuff of legends.


----------



## JamieC

tut tut @Rob http://www.theladbible.com/albums/evening-ladness-251/image/3f6f93f3-d148-11e3-bde9-d4ae52c74096


----------



## Bryn

:rofl That's really Rob.


----------



## Flea Man

JamieC said:


> tut tut @Rob http://www.theladbible.com/albums/evening-ladness-251/image/3f6f93f3-d148-11e3-bde9-d4ae52c74096


:lol:


----------



## JamieC

A heinous crime i think we can all agree, my girlfriend did that to me once with Breaking Bad, I nearly went Heisenberg on her


----------



## Bryn

I've done it a few times to Mrs Brine. (sun)


----------



## Roe

JamieC said:


> tut tut @Rob http://www.theladbible.com/albums/evening-ladness-251/image/3f6f93f3-d148-11e3-bde9-d4ae52c74096


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

JamieC said:


> tut tut @Rob http://www.theladbible.com/albums/evening-ladness-251/image/3f6f93f3-d148-11e3-bde9-d4ae52c74096


:rofl :rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Bryn

:lol: @Trout Mask


----------



## dkos

@Ishy @Rooq feel for ya lads.


----------



## Ishy

dkos said:


> @Ishy @Rooq feel for ya lads.


?


----------



## Ishy

Oh, I see. It's just Rooq that's the Donny fan.


----------



## Rooq

Ishy said:


> ?


Rovers relegated on goal difference. Are you a secret Rovers suporter?


----------



## dkos

Ishy said:


> Oh, I see. It's just Rooq that's the Donny fan.


Whoops! Huddersfield, right?

My mistake :lol:


----------



## Ishy

dkos said:


> Whoops! Huddersfield, right?
> 
> My mistake :lol:


:lol: Yeah.

A Huddersfield 'fan' who mainly watches Premier League football :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

A guy in Redditch who runs the local boxing gym, I think Terry Carruthers has trained there from time to time. Any way the owner has only gon e and signed up to fight Steve Collins at a pub in Digbeth the crazy bastard.


----------



## JamieC

@Bryn @Grant you guys noticed Nathan Cleverly is fronting a campaign to get your dog neutered in South Wales? :lol: such a strange choice


----------



## Bryn

JamieC said:


> @*Bryn* @*Grant* you guys noticed Nathan Cleverly is fronting a campaign to get your dog neutered in South Wales? :lol: such a strange choice


:lol: I've not seen this, but I hope the campaign pamphlets consist of a photoshopped version of Cleverly body slamming the baby, but with the baby being replaced by a dogs testes.


----------



## JamieC

Bryn said:


> :lol: I've not seen this, but I hope the campaign pamphlets consist of a photoshopped version of Cleverly body slamming the baby, but with the baby being replaced by a dogs testes.


:rofl unfortunately it's just him looking menacing in his trackies with a dog on a lead. I had to do a double take as I walked past :lol:


----------



## Grant

JamieC said:


> @Bryn @Grant you guys noticed Nathan Cleverly is fronting a campaign to get your dog neutered in South Wales? :lol: such a strange choice


:lol:

Unfortunately not, although I wish I had.


----------



## JamieC

Grant said:


> :lol:
> 
> Unfortunately not, although I wish I had.


Ill try grab a picture of the poster later, just surreal


----------



## doug.ie

Noonaldinho said:


>


fookin hell...shes let herself go....that fella from inxs ruined her


----------



## Roe




----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Grant

That's just fucking odd.

Dont know how long ago that was, but what is he in Frank Warren gear for?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> That's just fucking odd.
> 
> Dont know how long ago that was, but what is he in Frank Warren gear for?


His Mom refuses to unpick the badges since he has sacked Vince


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Lads.


----------



## 084

Yo


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Grant

Is it me being a grumpy fucker, or are there more people on this forum with a boxer as their avvy, or in their name than on the old place?

I struggle with people like that.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Is it me being a grumpy fucker, or are there more people on this forum with a boxer as their avvy, or in their name than on the old place?
> 
> I struggle with people like that.


:lol: You're going to need to explain your problem with this to me.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> :lol: You're going to need to explain your problem with this to me.


:lol: I'm gonna struggle.

I just find myself forever like :rolleyes when I see somebody like that as the last person posting in a thread thinking 'wonder what side of the fence they are sitting'.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> :lol: I'm gonna struggle.
> 
> I just find myself forever like :rolleyes when I see somebody like that as the last person posting in a thread thinking 'wonder what side of the fence they are sitting'.


I get you. On the plus side, it certainly helps with deciding which posts to read and which ones to skip over.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> I get you. On the plus side, it certainly helps with deciding which posts to read and which ones to skip over.


Aye, I think thats my gripe.

I'm reading less and less people these days.


----------



## dkos

Grant said:


> Is it me being a grumpy fucker, or are there more people on this forum with a boxer as their avvy, or in their name than on the old place?
> 
> I struggle with people like that.


I find people that don't have avatars as being more annoying, TBH


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> I find people that don't have avatars as being more annoying, TBH


:sad5


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


>


Very moving


----------



## Wallet

Are we still doing Nathan Cleverly animal charity adverts?


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Markyboy86

http://sketchtoy.com/60942118


----------



## Mandanda




----------



## kingkodi

Mandanda said:


>


Awesome :lol:


----------



## Lilo

Scotty said:


> @Lilo
> 
> Thoughts from my visit.
> 
> That is one butt expensive airport you got over there!
> Liking those Cathy Pacific flight attendants...
> What the hell are all these masked people?
> You have a Popeyes Chicken!


That's it?! Haha. Did you not go into the city?


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Jay

Google chrome see's the advanced smilies as a malware risk.


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> @*Jay*
> 
> Google chrome see's the advanced smilies as a malware risk.


You're a malware risk!

Which one? I doubt it, but if someone has uploaded a new smiley that is sourced to a dodgy site, then that could be it. Do you have any more info on it - what page it came up on, an exact link to the smiley/malware page etc.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> You're a malware risk!
> 
> Which one? I doubt it, but if someone has uploaded a new smiley that is sourced to a dodgy site, then that could be it. Do you have any more info on it - what page it came up on, an exact link to the smiley/malware page etc.


All of them!!


----------



## Jay

Noonaldinho said:


> All of them!!


Think I fixed it.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Jay said:


> Think I fixed it.


:lama:bluesuit:hammerarty:messi:rogd:alan:hiphoppy:amir:snv:dfbama


----------



## Guest

must apologise to @DeMarco I didn't realise you have a disability. won't take the piss out of you so much anymore.


----------



## Bryn

A Bit of .... said:


> @*Bryn* .... a classic I'm sure you'll agree?


:rofl It's great.


----------



## Matty lll

What is this place?


----------



## Guest

Matty lll said:


> What is this place?


Its like the Brit forums unofficial lounge.


----------



## Scotty

Lilo said:


> That's it?! Haha. Did you not go into the city?


No just stuck about the airport for a few hours. Will be having an overnight in HK next weekend though. 
I was meant to be flying this weekend but got a DVT on my leg from flying last week. Bad news is I was in hospital for 4 days. Good news I can watch Froch v Groves II now!


----------



## Bryn

Scotty said:


> No just stuck about the airport for a few hours. Will be having an overnight in HK next weekend though.
> I was meant to be flying this weekend but got a DVT on my leg from flying last week. Bad news is I was in hospital for 4 days. Good news I can watch Froch v Groves II now!


Hope everything is OK, Gilfoid.


----------



## Scotty

Bryn said:


> Hope everything is OK.


 yeah doing fine now mate. Nicked my self shaving yesterday and it took 7 hours to get it to stop bleeding due to these blood thinners I am on!


----------



## Jay

Flea Man said:


> *Dan-b was a really good poster.*
> 
> What happened to him?


:lol:

He had ridiculously biased views, often just from the point of being contrary.

He now either posts on facebook status' with the rest of the MBF guys who didn't cross over or posts non stop about politics.


----------



## Jay

Our Lips Are Sealed said:


>


Why are you not banned yet?


----------



## Jay

Our Lips Are Sealed said:


> @*Jay* .. since we are 'chatting' what's with this new policy of deleting my posts?
> 
> The bans I can handle (I expect them in fact) but it's a bit harsh deleting my 'work' (I put a lot of time/work/thought/effort into it)


It annoys you :conf

Can't remember if it was my idea or @Slim Charles. But it's surprisingly easy to delete all your posts when we go to ban your account. It's hardly new - I swear we've been doing it for at least 6 months.

I did read your pm but you'd 'gone' by that point, and I didn't have the energy to look up an active email.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Rob, what is that device called that you plug into tv and it streams from laptop?


----------



## Michael

Am I the only one who's been paying fuck all attention to this Golden Boy Promotions/HBO vs Showtime/Top Rank war over the last couple of years? I genuinely dont have a fucking clue about the inns and out of it or its course, so im lost with this Richard Schafer leaving GBP's news and its implications. I know he was at odds with Oscar for a while that's about it.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Scotty said:


> I reckon if you amp up the boxing chat, Templar will come back. Talk about motivation!





Bryn said:


> I'm still reeling from the fact he left me in the first place, I like to think he kept me on the straight and narrow. I'm going to go and post about boxing right this minute.





Noonaldinho said:


> @SimonTemplar


:hi:

I didn't leave you, Bryn, I just has some things to get done, and now I am back. I like to think that the mere knowledge of me being out there somewhere might have kept you somewhat closer to the straight and narrow than would otherwise have been the case.


----------



## Wallet

Templar lives.


----------



## SimonTemplar

He does, 'tis true.


----------



## DrMo

Definitely been on some sort of secret mission. Good to see you back Mr Templar


----------



## Bryn

Simon! :happy


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Simon! :happy


----------



## Bryn

I'm calling dibs on Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## Scotty

SimonTemplar said:


> :hi:
> 
> I didn't leave you, Bryn, I just has some things to get done, and now I am back. I like to think that the mere knowledge of me being out there somewhere might have kept you somewhat closer to the straight and narrow than would otherwise have been the case.


 @Bryn.

it was that boxing chat that did it!:happy


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Bryn


----------



## Noonaldinho

Gareth A Davies just on Talksport talking about Chisora Fury, they ask " Which one of the many belts truly mean's you're the man in a division?" he replies WBC :yikes

Couldn't have picked a worse division to choose that belt for!


----------



## Scotty

Noonaldinho said:


> Gareth A Davies just on Talksport talking about Chisora Fury, they ask " Which one of the many belts truly mean's you're the man in a division?" he replies WBC :yikes
> 
> Couldn't have picked a worse division to choose that belt for!


Crap answer to a crap question!


----------



## Batkilt

Gareth A. Davies is a hack. He knows fuck all about combat sports. 

Plus he looks like a paedo.


----------



## Grant

@Bryn

Big Brother?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> @*Bryn*
> 
> Big Brother?


Missed it last night, I was too busy shouting "PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENG" down the phone at @Wiirdo.

I'll definitely be catching up tonight though.


----------



## Smelling Pistake

Hello choi.


----------



## Salty Plugs

Smelling Pistake said:


> Hello choi.


The Cloon Head !!


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Wickio

^_^


----------



## Wickio

@Pabby

^_^;


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wickio said:


> @Pabby
> 
> ^_^;


----------



## Wickio

Pabby said:


>


Such an arsehole. :lol:


----------



## Bryn

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wickio said:


> Such an arsehole. :lol:


That's it, you've fucking had it at the next manmeet I swear.


----------



## Flea Man

Batkilt said:


> Gareth A. Davies is a hack. He knows fuck all about combat sports.
> 
> Plus he looks like a paedo.


Thank you!

He is an utter joke of a 'journalist'.


----------



## Wickio

:babyclev


----------



## dkos

Wickio said:


> :babyclev


:lol:


----------



## Smelling Pistake

Bow to the Cloon head.


----------



## dkos

I have been selected for jury duty :sad5


----------



## Roe

dkos said:


> I have been selected for jury duty :sad5


----------



## Bryn

:babyclev


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> :babyclev


:babyclev


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> I have been selected for jury duty :sad5


Not guilty


----------



## dkos

Classic Simpsons episode was just on Sky:


----------



## Noonaldinho

dkos said:


> I have been selected for jury duty :sad5


Do they cover your wage?


----------



## dkos

Noonaldinho said:


> Do they cover your wage?


Yeah.

I don't have the list next to me, but you get something like a maximum of £32 per day. You're also reimbursed for travel expenses.


----------



## Noonaldinho

dkos said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I don't have the list next to me, but you get something like a maximum of £32 per day. You're also reimbursed for travel expenses.


Maximum of £32 a day???????


----------



## SimonTemplar

DrMo said:


> Definitely been on some sort of secret mission. Good to see you back Mr Templar


Thank you, it's good to be back.



Bryn said:


> Simon! :happy


:hi



Noonaldinho said:


>


It's a week or so on, and I am still laughing to myself at that post.



Scotty said:


> @Bryn.
> 
> it was that boxing chat that did it!:happy


I'm like a moth to a flame.


----------



## Bryn

:hi: That's twice now this year, we are truly blessed.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :hi: That's twice now this year, we are truly blessed.


Friendly with a trace of sarcasm. Although you went easy on me - I was expecting no end of stick from you for messing up another emoticon. Or did you simply imply it..? :hi:


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Friendly with a trace of sarcasm. Although you went easy on me - I was expecting no end of stick from you for messing up another emoticon. Or did you simply imply it..? :hi:


I just want to know one thing; Will you be sticking around this time? The not knowing is the worst bit of all.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I just want to know one thing; Will you be sticking around this time? The not knowing is the worst bit of all.


:lol yes, I will be sticking around. I have had a couple of things which had to be sorted out, those are now sorted. I do have our daughter around a fair bit at the moment, so don't quite have the free time for work (and, by extension, knocking around on here) that once I had, but that will improve as she gets older.

But conceptually yes, I am back, and here for the duration.

:hi:


----------



## SimonTemplar

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol yes, I will be sticking around. I have had a couple of things which had to be sorted out, those are now sorted. I* do have our daughter around a fair bit at the moment,* so don't quite have the free time for work (and, by extension, knocking around on here) that once I had, but that will improve as she gets older.
> 
> But conceptually yes, I am back, and here for the duration.
> 
> :hi:


You messed up the smiley AND made it sound like we're in a same-sex marriage with an adopted child.

Good Lord.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> You messed up the smiley AND made it sound like we're in a same-sex marriage with an adopted child.
> 
> Good Lord.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

There's bound to be a little ring rust, I have been out a while.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> There's bound to be a little ring rust, I have been out a while.


Has @Bryn been abusing his mod powers to get you back with the lure of lots of vcash?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> Has @Bryn been abusing his mod powers to get you back with the lure of lots of vcash?


I think, in the main, that such absences are best conducted on a 'no questions asked' basis.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> I think, in the main, that such absences are best conducted on a 'no questions asked' basis.


Simon, have you heard of AWE in Aldermaston?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> Simon, have you heard of AWE in Aldermaston?


Yes, although I can't shake the habit of calling it RAF Aldermaston. It's a MoD subsite dealing with atomic stuff. You have links there?


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> Yes, although I can't shake the habit of calling it RAF Aldermaston. It's a MoD subsite dealing with atomic stuff. You have links there?


I now live about 8 miles away, a few friends work there. Very interesting things there. I had a lad working with me last week, I asked what his dad does for a living, he said " Oh, at AWE"

What does he do there I asked?

" Not sure, he's not aloud to tell anyone"

:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> I now live about 8 miles away, a few friends work there. Very interesting things there. I had a lad working with me last week, I asked what his dad does for a living, he said " Oh, at AWE"
> 
> What does he do there I asked?
> 
> " Not sure, he's not aloud to tell anyone"
> 
> :lol:


I've done quite a bit of work there, you need a decent level of clearance to even get through the door. Armed guards and all sorts.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> You messed up the smiley AND made it sound like we're in a same-sex marriage with an adopted child.
> 
> Good Lord.





SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> There's bound to be a little ring rust, I have been out a while.


There's bound to be a little ring rust if you've been busy with the baby and not met up with @Bryn for a little while !!


----------



## Bryn

@Grant :hi:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I've done quite a bit of work there, you need a decent level of clearance to even get through the door. Armed guards and all sorts.


Yeah, also for some reason my Sat Nav shits itself whenever it gets close to the place. There are a few locals protesting against the place, and this woman in her late 50's keeps managing to break in, they don't press charges though as it helps them improve their security.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah, also for some reason my Sat Nav shits itself whenever it gets close to the place. There are a few locals protesting against the place, and this woman in her late 50's keeps managing to break in, they don't press charges though as it helps them improve their security.


:rofl Amazing.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> :rofl Amazing.


:lol:

I'm on their preffered contractors list offering a discount for employee's, some of the engineers are super intelligent but can hardly string a sentence together!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm on their preffered contractors list offering a discount for employee's, some of the engineers are super intelligent but can hardly string a sentence together!


I've met my fair share of those. The kind of people who are highly intelligent but lack even the most basic social skills. Some people, such as myself, manage to keep a foot in both camps.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I've met my fair share of those. The kind of people who are highly intelligent but lack even the most basic social skills. Some people, such as myself, manage to keep a foot in both camps.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Noonaldinho

What does SMH mean? I'm not DWTK and I thought FOYBB was very racist!


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

Find this really weird with Floyd.


----------



## Grant

Noonaldinho said:


> What does SMH mean? I'm not DWTK and I thought FOYBB was very racist!


What is Styles doing in the GIF?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> What is Styles doing in the GIF?


:good

Ahh Being a cunt.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Smell my hair


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Smell my hair


:lol:


----------



## Ironshirt




----------



## Wickio

Ironshirt said:


>


----------



## Wickio

@Wiirdo


----------



## Bryn

Hi m8s


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Hi m8s


Hello friend.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Hello friend.


How are you and all my Mates doing today?


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> How are you and all my Mates doing today?


Doing well, Mate. How is work going?


----------



## Ironshirt

Wickio said:


>


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Doing well, Mate. How is work going?


MATE, awesome.


----------



## Wiirdo

Wickio said:


> @Wiirdo


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

:sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane


----------



## Wickio

Wiirdo said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane :sxane


:flossy :flossy :flossy :flossy :flossy :flossy :flossy :flossy :flossy :flossy


----------



## Ironshirt




----------



## dkos

:rofl


----------



## Bryn

:rofl


----------



## Rick Ross

lol


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Bryn

ESB>>>>>>>>>>>>>>CHB


----------



## King Horse

Why do I get quote notifications when I quote someone else? What's the point of that?


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> ESB>>>>>>>>>>>>>>CHB


TFS >>>>>>>>> ESB >>>>>>>>>>> CHB >>>>>>>>>>>> DHB >>>>>>>>>>> AIDS >>>>>>>>> @Jay


----------



## Bryn

King Horse said:


> Why do I get quote notifications when I quote someone else? What's the point of that?


It's certainly bothersome, Horse.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Remember when I wrote the post about Darren Barker "fans" last year ? Well after 7 months they appear to have hunted me down on twitter and they are even bigger pondlife than I thought...


----------



## 084

BoltonTerrier said:


> Remember when I wrote the post about Darren Barker "fans" last year ? Well after 7 months they appear to have hunted me down on twitter and they are even bigger pondlife than I thought...


What's your twitter


----------



## One to watch

BoltonTerrier said:


> Remember when I wrote the post about Darren Barker "fans" last year ? Well after 7 months they appear to have hunted me down on twitter and they are even bigger pondlife than I thought...


Wankers


----------



## BoltonTerrier

LP said:


> What's your twitter


Same as this one. Has to protect my tweets temporarily to stop the "yoof" from threatening to find me lol


----------



## BoltonTerrier

At least we dont discriminate... men and women got it! We aren't human


----------



## BoltonTerrier

@BoltonTerrier you actually were hunted down​







shame you wrote that report,still callin scum isnt goin to get rid of ur address​


----------



## BoltonTerrier

we were heavily out numbered in that stadium, I'd say we did Britain the biggest pride, unlike ​@DarrenBarker82


----------



## One to watch

BoltonTerrier said:


> At least we dont discriminate... men and women got it! We aren't human


Did they really say that?


----------



## BoltonTerrier

One to watch said:


> Did they really say that?


yeah 
@JordanRdowling

@titusyoof
@KINGguesty
@Andrewleeds1
@Joeruthv92

Nice lads..


----------



## One to watch

BoltonTerrier said:


> yeah
> @JordanRdowling
> 
> @titusyoof
> @KINGguesty
> @Andrewleeds1
> @Joeruthv92
> 
> Nice lads..


Idiots.that thread was a good read mate,you were right to be ashamed of their behaviour.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Who has access to the Facebook page @Wallet


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Who has access to the Facebook page @*Wallet*


I do. What's up?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I do. What's up?


Just seeing if any MODS have seen Bill's message.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Just seeing if any MODS have seen Bill's message.


Yeah we've all had a good laugh at it like.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> Yeah we've all had a good laugh at it like.


Did make me giggle. He needs help though.


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Just seeing if any MODS have seen Bill's message.





Bryn said:


> Yeah we've all had a good laugh at it like.


:yep


----------



## Back to Bill

Rob said:


> Did make me giggle. He needs help though.


I didn't realize you was a mod?


----------



## Libertarian

I find out which seat I'm standing in at the general election on Monday.

Tomorrow I'm off to Bolton to watch our long lost friend Dan684 finish the Iron Man event.....


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bill said:


> I didn't realize you was a mod?


I didn't realize he had access to the FB account :think


----------



## Back to Bill

Noonaldinho said:


> I didn't realize he had access to the FB account :think


It may explain why he gets away with so much, he's part of the magic circle, I just hope the mods realize they have a fully fledged member of Towie in their ranks.


----------



## Guest

Bill said:


> I didn't realize you was a mod?


You do now.


----------



## Bryn

Rob is a highly valued and respected member of the CHB management team.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> Rob is a highly valued and respected member of the CHB management team.


Remember that time you go my a Trenta Ice Machiatto with 2 Splender instead of a Venti Ice Machiatto with 2 Splender. That was funny.


----------



## Bryn

Rob said:


> Remember that time you go my a Trenta Ice Machiatto with 2 Splender instead of a Venti Ice Machiatto with 2 Splender. That was funny.


I do remember, and I apologise unreservedly.


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> I do remember, and I apologise unreservedly.


I forgive you, just like I forgive Bill for making fun of my life threatning disease and plotting to beat up my mother.


----------



## Jay

Rob isn't part of the admin/moderation team, nor does he have any access to the facebook or twitter accounts beyond that of a normal user. Bill, follow the rules at the top of the brit forum, which includes all cancer related barbs, and there shouldn't be an issue. Other people shouldn't antagonise people or if it's deemed they're baiting for people to react in order to get banned, they can take a 24 hour ban as well.


----------



## Roe

Have I ever told y'all that Jamie sometimes lies? Well, he does as evidenced above. Rob _is_ a highly valued and respected member of the CHB management team.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

can i be a mod plz @Roe?


----------



## Guest

Unknown Poster said:


> can i be a mod plz @Roe?


 @Roe cannot decide that. Only I choose this kind of thing.


----------



## Wallet

I, for one, welcome our new cockney overlords.


----------



## Bryn

Hi wally m8


----------



## Dan As Clown




----------



## 084

@Rob

Where was your profile pic taken


----------



## Guest

LP said:


> @Rob
> 
> Where was your profile pic taken


at my house.


----------



## dkos




----------



## dkos




----------



## dkos

So, I finished my jury service yesterday. The amount of waiting around you do is ridiculous. In my week there I did one case which lasted about 5 hours in total (spread across 3 days), and that was it. The rest of the time I was just reading or watching Bargain Hunt... At least I got released a week early. 
@Noonaldinho The pay limit per day you receive is actually £62 we were told, not £32 as stated in the letter/guide book I received beforehand.


----------



## Libertarian

:hi:

For those of you that don't know, I'm standing for Parliament next year, in Leeds East.

I'm pretty certain that I won't win, but if I take a chunk out of the traitor (Labour) party vote, that'll do me.


----------



## Scotty

You Kipper said:


> :hi:
> 
> For those of you that don't know, I'm standing for Parliament next year, in Leeds East.
> 
> I'm pretty certain that I won't win, but if I take a chunk out of the traitor (Labour) party vote, that'll do me.


Try and get Kellie to go round the doors with you!


----------



## Libertarian

He's probably now going to join UAF and accuse us all of being fruitcakes, loonies and racists.

One of our other candidates was out leafleting yesterday, a girl said to him she agrees with our policies but wouldn't vote for us because the media say we are homophobic.

The lad introduced his other half.... also male.

The girl joined the party on the spot.


----------



## Lilo

You Kipper said:


> :hi:
> 
> For those of you that don't know, I'm standing for Parliament next year, in Leeds East.
> 
> I'm pretty certain that I won't win, but if I take a chunk out of the traitor (Labour) party vote, that'll do me.


What's your name, policies etc? I'm registered at Leeds East (I think), through my mother's house.


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> What's your name, policies etc? I'm registered at Leeds East (I think), through my mother's house.


The name should give it away.

You - Kip....


----------



## Lilo

Fredo Warren said:


> The name should give it away.
> 
> You - Kip....


Mr. You Kip? He is Korean? :think


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> Mr. You Kip? He is Korean? :think


UKIP


----------



## Lilo

Fredo Warren said:


> UKIP


:lol: fucking hell


----------



## Flea Man

Would never vote for UKIP. Sure, they have a few representatives they can pull out to say 'we're not racist' and whatnot, but fuck 'em.


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> Would never vote for UKIP. Sure, they have a few representatives they can pull out to say 'we're not racist' and whatnot, but fuck 'em.


Its a shame that there is not party in this country that is relatively economically right wing and has a tough stance on immigration, without being brought down by a ton of other stupid policies and even stupider leaders.

Because of it some truly believe people who vote for relatively economically right wing parties are actually bad people. I don't think it occurs to them that many people truly believe society can be better with smaller government, less legislation and lower taxes.


----------



## Bryn

Plaid Cymru are the only party worth voting for.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho

You're welcome.


----------



## unorthodox

morning chaps!

I have decided to frequent this neck of the woods a bit more again now.

I need a new avi, and think you should all help me pick one

the more ridiculous the better, thanks


----------



## Lilo

Thoughts on the upcoming season lads? @Chatty @redandwhiterob @Rob @theothermackems I can't remember


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> Thoughts on the upcoming season lads? @Chatty @redandwhiterob @Rob @theothermackems I can't remember


Premier League 2014/2015
1. Chelsea
2. Manchester City - FA Cup
3. Arsenal
4. Tottenham Hotspur
--------------------------------
5. Manchester United
6. Everton
7. Sunderland
8. Liverpool
9. Stoke City
10. Hull City
11. Newcastle United - League Cup
12. Queens Park Rangers
13. West Bromwich Albion
14. Leicester City 
15. West Ham United
16. Swansea City
17. Aston Villa
-------------------------------
18. Southampton
19. Burnley
20. Crystal Palace

Hi @Bill


----------



## Back to Bill

As soon as we went down to 10 men as well, I knew we would lose, the only positive I can take from the game is Fat Sam is closer to the sack.


----------



## dkos

So as I was perusing the selection at one of my local music stores, I happened to stumble across this gem:










Regret instantly set in when I didn't buy it. Hopefully it is still in stock next time.


----------



## Back to Bill

dkos said:


> So as I was perusing the selection at one of my local music stores, I happened to stumble across this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regret instantly set in when I didn't buy it. Hopefully it is still in stock next time.


:lol:


----------



## Libertarian

Lilo said:


> :lol: fucking hell


What's wrong with that?



Flea Man said:


> Would never vote for UKIP. Sure, they have a few representatives they can pull out to say 'we're not racist' and whatnot, but fuck 'em.


That just shows your ignorance, in all honesty. Get along to a local meeting, everyone is welcome.

Our candidates are probably as 'diverse' as any other party, if not more so. Jews, Muslims, gay people, black people..... all welcome - can't all be token puppets.



Fredo Warren said:


> Its a shame that there is not party in this country that is relatively economically right wing and has a tough stance on immigration, without being brought down by a ton of other stupid policies and even stupider leaders.
> 
> Because of it some truly believe people who vote for relatively economically right wing parties are actually bad people. I don't think it occurs to them that many people truly believe society can be better with smaller government, less legislation and lower taxes.


UKIP believe in all of those things.


----------



## JamieC

Flea Man said:


> Would never vote for UKIP. Sure, they have a few representatives they can pull out to say 'we're not racist' and whatnot, but fuck 'em.


:lol: the response to any allegations of -isms just seems to be to pull out a token member as if that's a defence. Always reminds me of the Office, "How can I hate women?....My mum's one"

There just a bunch of Thatcherites really and we still haven't recovered from her


----------



## Lilo

You Kipper said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> That just shows your ignorance, in all honesty. Get along to a local meeting, everyone is welcome.
> 
> Our candidates are probably as 'diverse' as any other party, if not more so. Jews, Muslims, gay people, black people..... all welcome - can't all be token puppets.
> 
> UKIP believe in all of those things.


Well you've got my vote - great levels of deduction, nice policies, quick getting back to potential voters :good


----------



## Libertarian

The same anti women party that will probably have a female leader next.... and 7 MEPs elected, without a shortlist in sight.


----------



## 084

Mortal Kombat on itv4


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Just watched the 3 GoT South Park episodes, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## dkos

One of the funniest introductions of a character in a movie ever.


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> One of the funniest introductions of a character in a movie ever.


:yep had to watch that twice then, first time was like, wtf


----------



## Elmo

Did Palmer get banned?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Just seen a picture of Ian Botham's cock, today has started badly.


----------



## Flea Man

You Kipper said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> That just shows your ignorance, in all honesty. Get along to a local meeting, everyone is welcome.
> 
> Our candidates are probably as 'diverse' as any other party, if not more so. Jews, Muslims, gay people, black people..... all welcome - can't all be token puppets.
> 
> UKIP believe in all of those things.


I would rather be dead than show support to UKIP. And as you're one of 'em, I will never take anything you say seriously. In fact, I'm blocking you.



JamieC said:


> :lol: the response to any allegations of -isms just seems to be to pull out a token member as if that's a defence. Always reminds me of the Office, *"How can I hate women?....My mum's one"*
> 
> There just a bunch of Thatcherites really and we still haven't recovered from her


:rofl Killed me!


----------



## Libertarian

I'm not sure I'll get over that, tbh.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Just seen a picture of Ian Botham's cock, today has started badly.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> I would rather be dead than show support to UKIP. And as you're one of 'em, I will never take anything you say seriously. In fact, I'm blocking you.


Beeston and Flea no longer being friends.

:sheeeit


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> Beeston and Flea no longer being friends.
> 
> :sheeeit


I didn't even know it was Beeston. Genuinely 100% surprised. Always seemed a sound bloke and in person, I liked him very much. A straight up guy.


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> I didn't even know it was Beeston. Genuinely 100% surprised. Always seemed a sound bloke and in person, I liked him very much. A straight up guy.


The only controversial thing about Beeston used to be his aggressive matchmaking strategy for Warren prospects. :-(


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> The only controversial thing about Beeston used to be his aggressive matchmaking strategy for Warren prospects. :-(


Something I always agreed with. In fact, I always cursed the fact I didn't see him post much about boxing anymore.


----------



## dftaylor

Fredo Warren said:


> Its a shame that there is not party in this country that is relatively economically right wing and has a tough stance on immigration, without being brought down by a ton of other stupid policies and even stupider leaders.
> 
> Because of it some truly believe people who vote for relatively economically right wing parties are actually bad people. I don't think it occurs to them that many people truly believe society can be better with smaller government, less legislation and lower taxes.


Info find it curious that so many people who don't want government interfering in their lives are often those who want to dictate how others live their life.


----------



## Guest

Elmo said:


> Did Palmer get banned?


yeh for a day.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton

Fredo Warren said:


> yeh for a day.


Palmer, what you done?


----------



## redandwhiterob

Lilo said:


> Thoughts on the upcoming season lads? @*Chatty* @*redandwhiterob* @*Rob* @theothermackems I can't remember


Think we will be more than fine tbh, obviously couple of quality signings wouldn't go amiss but all the teams who are in out own little mini league would say the same to. Fairly confident of a mid-table finish and would give my left knacker for another trip to wembley


----------



## Elmo

Can you post some shit rankings for old times?


----------



## Noonaldinho

This Maloney stuff still blows my mind


----------



## JamieC

Watching Celeb Big Brother, still just surreal


----------



## Noonaldinho

JamieC said:


> Watching Celeb Big Brother, still just surreal


Call me a Cynic, but Maloney's first words to A-force " I'd only ever come back for this guy!"


----------



## JamieC

Noonaldinho said:


> Call me a Cynic, but Maloney's first words to A-force " I'd only ever come back for this guy!"


Ye i clocked that, set up nicely for him this has :lol:


----------



## Libertarian

dftaylor said:


> Info find it curious that so many people who don't want government interfering in their lives are often those who want to dictate how others live their life.


And then try and call themselves liberal :lol:

There's nothing liberal about basically being a totalitarian.

The Lib Dems along with Labour have the least liberal policies, it's all about increasing taxes, forcing this, banning that.

The most liberal party out there are the greens. They won't win much but they'll certainly affect the outcome in some areas, more so in council seats.

We're hoping that's where what was the vote for Cleggers ends up going - create a four way split in the pro-EU ranks.


----------



## dftaylor

You Kipper said:


> And then try and call themselves liberal :lol:
> 
> There's nothing liberal about basically being a totalitarian.
> 
> The Lib Dems along with Labour have the least liberal policies, it's all about increasing taxes, forcing this, banning that.
> 
> The most liberal party out there are the greens. They won't win much but they'll certainly affect the outcome in some areas, more so in council seats.
> 
> We're hoping that's where what was the vote for Cleggers ends up going - create a four way split in the pro-EU ranks.


When you acknowledge that the main parties are largely the same in practise, it becomes clearer why politics is such a mess.

But UKIP... Joking aside, they're to the right of the Conservatives and largely made up of the ranks of the disaffected former Tories who weren't palatable even to the original party. They'll privatise further, reduce pensions, the NHS, remove regulations on banking and other institutions. It would be the beginning of Orwell's 1984!


----------



## Guest

dftaylor said:


> When you acknowledge that the main parties are largely the same in practise, it becomes clearer why politics is such a mess.
> 
> But UKIP... Joking aside, they're to the right of the Conservatives and largely made up of the ranks of the disaffected former Tories who weren't palatable even to the original party. They'll privatise further, reduce pensions, the NHS, remove regulations on banking and other institutions. It would be the beginning of Orwell's 1984!


I think you will find that UKIPs voters are mostleu from the north and former labour voters.


----------



## Guest

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Palmer, what you done?


JohnH was trolling me and telling me I didn't know shit about heavyweight boxing so I posted a photo of him and his mum with Lucas Browne from his twitter where he said Browne would be a future Heavyweight world champion. Turned out it was his wife and not his mother.

Ban was justified. No issue with it. Bit of a dick move from me but John has been throwing digs at me all year. Hes massive twat. His threats to kill me were rather humerous and scary becaus he looks really really hard.


----------



## JohnH

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Palmer, what you done?


He was an idiotic cunt as per usual and was protected by the admins/mods on here as fucking usual.


----------



## Guest

JohnH said:


> He was an idiotic cunt as per usual and was protected by the admins/mods on here as fucking usual.


I got a ban?

Why do you keep insulting me and then deleting/editing the posts?


----------



## Libertarian

dftaylor said:


> When you acknowledge that the main parties are largely the same in practise, it becomes clearer why politics is such a mess.
> 
> But UKIP... Joking aside, they're to the right of the Conservatives and largely made up of the ranks of the disaffected former Tories who weren't palatable even to the original party. They'll privatise further, reduce pensions, the NHS, remove regulations on banking and other institutions. It would be the beginning of Orwell's 1984!


I'm in a minority as an ex Tory member, certainly within our region.

I was only a member for a year and nobody bothered to ask me to help out.

You'll have to wait for the manifesto but there's no plans to further privatise the NHS - which started under Labour.


----------



## Flea Man

JohnH said:


> He was an idiotic cunt as per usual and was protected by the admins/mods on here as fucking usual.


None of the mods like Rob.


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> None of the mods like Rob.


Thats not true.


----------



## Flea Man

Fredo Warren said:


> Thats not true.


:lol:


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> :lol:


----------



## dftaylor

Fredo Warren said:


> I think you will find that UKIPs voters are mostleu from the north and former labour voters.


Wasn't talking about the voters, but I'm not sure that's true either.


----------



## Guest

dftaylor said:


> Wasn't talking about the voters, but I'm not sure that's true either.


This shows there they won seats in the Euro election. While euro election doesn't mean that much, and was used as a protest vote by many, it clearly shows UKIP has a strong presense in the midlands and north east which has traditionally been Labour territory.

UKIP is purple, Labour red, Torries blue

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._results,_2014_(England_by_council_areas).svg


----------



## Libertarian

A shit load of graft went into beating Labour in Yorkshire.

I couldn't get there to the declaration at Leeds town hall, but a mate of mine was there and he said that you could have cut the atmosphere with a knife. 

Earlier in the evening they reckoned it was close, Labour reckoned they had it sewn up, but as the results for each area came in they got more and more twitchy, until eventually they learned that they'd lost.

When the candidates gave their speeches the Labour lead candidate gave the victory speech she'd written, even though she'd come second.

One thing that was noticeable about the whole campaign, and then the Newark by election, is that Labour were hostile towards everyone, not even a handshake, a nod of the head or a well done.

For those that experienced it, and then their arrogance at the declaration, it was great to turn the bastards over in what really is their back yard.


----------



## Tage_West

hilarious mistake by the wbc.


----------



## Scotty

Tage_West said:


> hilarious mistake by the wbc.


FFS LOL


----------



## biglads

Tage_West said:


> hilarious mistake by the wbc.


Looks fine to me


----------



## 1971791

Anyone got a link to a Slick and Black meme? Can't find one


----------



## Dan684

Choi ;-)


----------



## Wickio

Dan684 said:


> Choi ;-)


Daniel, greetings.


----------



## Flea Man

Just had the all-clear for testicular cancer! I'm over the moon. 

Get yourselves checked lads. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> Just had the all-clear for testicular cancer! I'm over the moon.
> 
> Get yourselves checked lads. Better to be safe than sorry.


Amazing to hear that mate. Im pretty much all sorted now. Scary stuff.


----------



## Guest

That moment when you take a massive shit after not doing one for 3 days........quality feeling!


----------



## Flea Man

Fredo Warren said:


> Amazing to hear that mate. Im pretty much all sorted now. Scary stuff.


It is mate! I was terrified.

Good to hear from you as well :good


----------



## Markyboy86

Off to Vegas in the morning with my amigo @LP :lp


----------



## One to watch

Markyboy86 said:


> Off to Vegas in the morning with my amigo @LP :lp


Gary Cornish v larry olumbamiwo one week,Floyd mayweather v marcos maidana the next.

How will Vegas stand up to next to that?


----------



## Markyboy86

One to watch said:


> Gary Cornish v larry olumbamiwo one week,Floyd mayweather v marcos maidana the next.
> 
> How will Vegas stand up to next to that?


No competition mate, big Gary is the future :rofl

Hoping to take in the card at Hard Rock on Thursday night too.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Off to Vegas in the morning with my amigo @LP :lp


:SOG


----------



## 084

:lp :lp

Just settling down with a crabbies


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just called Orange to talk about cancelling my contract, I was told I have to give 30 days notice from the 19/9, I said well I'll give you 39 days notice from today, apparently they cant accept that , bunch of idiots.


----------



## dkos

Anyone got Victorious Boxers 2 on the PS2? It is quite possibly the best boxing game I've played. And I purchased it for only a Â£1 from CEX!

https://uk.webuy.com/product.php?sku=5017783019070#.VBGpKPmSxqU
@Flea Man I'm sure you mentioned this game years back on the old Choi?


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> Anyone got Victorious Boxers 2 on the PS2? It is quite possibly the best boxing game I've played. And I purchased it for only a £1 from CEX!
> 
> https://uk.webuy.com/product.php?sku=5017783019070#.VBGpKPmSxqU
> 
> @Flea Man I'm sure you mentioned this game years back on the old Choi?


Best boxing game ever.....EXCEPT that everyone on the game has got a glass chin!

If that wasn't the case, it'd be the best game I've ever played.

The Wii version is pretty damn good as well.


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> Best boxing game ever.....EXCEPT that everyone on the game has got a glass chin!
> 
> If that wasn't the case, it'd be the best game I've ever played.
> 
> The Wii version is pretty damn good as well.


Ha, that's true. I've only had one fight go the distance so far (over 4 rounds) and that was because I held back.

But I couldn't believe how realistic the game was, considering it is based on an anime. And that's even taking into account some of the outlandish special moves and the fact you can fight as a fucking bear :yep


----------



## Peter Barlow

When are avatars coming back, been gone for 2 weeks now?


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> Ha, that's true. I've only had one fight go the distance so far (over 4 rounds) and that was because I held back.
> 
> But I couldn't believe how realistic the game was, considering it is based on an anime. And that's even taking into account some of the outlandish special moves and the fact you can fight as a fucking bear :yep


:lol:

All true, but the engine is absolutely on point. If only EA (or preferably 2K) could take that, chuck some more money at it, tweak it a little...it'd be the best boxing game ever.


----------



## One to watch

Barry mcguigans boxing on the 48k spectrum was awesome.


----------



## Trevor Berbick's Bum Bag




----------



## One to watch

Trevor Berbick's Bum Bag said:


>


ATG choice of name this time.


----------



## Trevor Berbick's Bum Bag

Thank you.

Please save and post that gif before it gets deleted again, the NEW Palmer Head MUST survive after my inevitable demise.


----------



## Trevor Berbick's Bum Bag




----------



## Trevor Berbick's Bum Bag




----------



## BoxingAnalyst

What's happened to the avi's on here, haven't been able to see them for weeks?


----------



## One to watch

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What's happened to the avi's on here, haven't been able to see them for weeks?


It's shit,'the fappening' and all of the pervo guests we had screwed them up,i still get database errors now on here.

I mean it was great with j-law and all,and jay not putting it in 18+,but hiding as a guest and screwing up the site to this day=Wankers.


----------



## Bryn

One to watch said:


> It's shit,'the fappening' and all of the pervo guests we had screwed them up,i still get database errors now on here.
> 
> I mean it was great with j-law and all,and jay not putting it in 18+,but hiding as a guest and screwing up the site to this day=Wankers.


woah wtf


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> woah wtf


Calm down, Brian.


----------



## One to watch

Bryn said:


> woah wtf


Isn't that why we have no avatars?,due to the thousands of people who don't normally use this site but came on because the lounge on here made 'the fappenig' available.

They crashed the site,but are long gone now that the only things on offer are boxing talk and Felix Trinidad shouting at a waiter in a seafood diner.


----------



## Bryn

One to watch said:


> Isn't that why we have no avatars?,due to the thousands of people who don't normally use this site but came on because the lounge on here made 'the fappenig' available.
> 
> They crashed the site,but are long gone now that the only things on offer are boxing talk and Felix Trinidad shouting at a waiter in a seafood diner.


My account has been compromised.


----------



## SimonTemplar

I don't understand what happened to the site on any level.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> I don't understand what happened to the site on any level.


As if by magic...

:hi:


----------



## Wickio

Simon.

:df


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> As if by magic...
> 
> :hi:


:hi: :hi:



Wickio said:


> Simon.
> 
> :df


Do I want to know what the man in the hat is doing?


----------



## Wickio

SimonTemplar said:


> Do I want to know what the man in the hat is doing?


The man in the hat is me.

But, no, you probably don't.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wickio said:


> The man in the hat is me.
> 
> But, no, you probably don't.


Well you look to be enjoying it so it's all good. Incidentally, that would be a great title for your memoirs.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> Well you look to be enjoying it so it's all good. Incidentally, that would be a great title for your memoirs.


:hi:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:


:hi:


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:


Brett, looking well.

Simon, twice in as many days? We really are being spoiled.


----------



## dkos

@Bryn I think you'll appreciate this video.


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> @Bryn I think you'll appreciate this video.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> @*Bryn* I think you'll appreciate this video.


:lol: I really do, but I have no idea why.


----------



## Guest

@Wickio

you lot were decent today we took over in the last 30 though. Ryan Mason took control. Went to same school as me and went out my my x gf's sister for a bit. nice guy, quality player good to see him get a go.


----------



## Bryn

Fredo Warren said:


> @*Wickio*
> 
> you lot were decent today we took over in the last 30 though. Ryan Mason took control. Went to same school as me and went out my my x gf's sister for a bit. nice guy, quality player good to see him get a go.


 @Wickio is not around at the moment, he's actually in Japan buying me a stuffed Totoro, among other things.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> @Wickio is not around at the moment, he's actually in Japan buying me a stuffed Totoro, among other things.


Totoro, my x gf's brother did the original sketches of them, really nice guy, shit with pastels though.


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Totoro, my x gf's brother did the original sketches of them, really nice guy, shit with pastels though.


Your ex's brother is Hayao Miyazaki?


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


> Totoro, my x gf's brother did the original sketches of them, really nice guy, shit with pastels though.


Your ex's brother is a massive bullshitter?

EDIT: Fucking hell, just got the reference. :rofl


----------



## Wickio

Fredo Warren said:


> @Wickio
> 
> you lot were decent today we took over in the last 30 though. Ryan Mason took control. Went to same school as me and went out my my x gf's sister for a bit. nice guy, quality player good to see him get a go.


Bit gutted I missed it, was supposed to be going but ended up popping over to Japan to meet my girlfriend's dad.

I bring great dishonour upon his famiry.



Bryn said:


> @Wickio is not around at the moment, he's actually in Japan buying me a stuffed Totoro, among other things.


lol ye


----------



## Guest

USA Rob said:


> I live and work in the United States, and I also married an American woman (?)
> 
> Hence the USA reference in my username.
> 
> But my real name is Robert Palmer (Rob to friends)


did you really go around sending PMs to everyone to post photos of me?


----------



## dkos




----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Simon, twice in as many days? We really are being spoiled.


The site only works about one time in ten that I go to fire it up, the rest of the time it just crashes. I am trying!

Anyway, how are you?


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> The site only works about one time in ten that I go to fire it up, the rest of the time it just crashes. I am trying!
> 
> Anyway, how are you?


I am good. Soldiering on and that, fighting the good fight, y'know.

How are you, more importantly?


----------



## Wickio

@Bryn

:nick


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> @*Bryn*
> 
> :nick


:rofl FFS what a beany photo.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> :rofl FFS what a beany photo.


I'll do your Meat one soon so we can collab.


----------



## Roe

@Bryn


----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


> @Bryn


:rofl More please.


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Bajingo

Roe said:


> @*Bryn*


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Roe said:


> @Bryn


:rofl


----------



## Roe

Wickio said:


> More please.


----------



## Wickio




----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Tage_West

:nick


^^^^^

explain


----------



## Wickio

Tage_West said:


> :nick
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> explain


:nick


----------



## Tage_West

still confused


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Wickio

Tage_West said:


> still confused


:rofl Brilliant.


----------



## Wickio

@Bryn @Robert


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> @Bryn @Robert


:rofl ffs


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Roe




----------



## Roe




----------



## Wickio

Roe said:


>


:rofl My head suits all body types.


----------



## Roe

Wickio said:


> :rofl My head suits all body types.


Not all body types..


----------



## Roe

Last one


----------



## Roe

Right this is genuinely my last one


----------



## Wickio

:rofl to all of the above. Solid contributions @Roe.


----------



## Wickio

@Roe @Bryn @Lunny @Pabby @Bajingo @Wiirdo @Hook! @Teeto @Bogotazo @Robert


----------



## Bryn

:rofl This is amazing


----------



## Roe

:rofl


----------



## Teeto

Wickio said:


> @Roe @Bryn @Lunny @Pabby @Bajingo @Wiirdo @Hook! @Teeto @Bogotazo @Robert


:lol:


----------



## Hook!

Wickio said:


> @Roe @Bryn @Lunny @Pabby @Bajingo @Wiirdo @Hook! @Teeto @Bogotazo @Robert


:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo

Wickio said:


> @Roe @Bryn @Lunny @Pabby @Bajingo @Wiirdo @Hook! @Teeto @Bogotazo @Robert


:happy

This is ATG.


----------



## One to watch

Fuck me that's brilliant :lol:


----------



## DrMo

My son's estate was settled today, well over a year since he passed but its finally over. There was a legal claim for damages that's taken ages to resolve but its done.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

I have zero idea whats happening on this thread but its ace...


----------



## Mandanda

DrMo said:


> My son's estate was settled today, well over a year since he passed but its finally over. There was a legal claim for damages that's taken ages to resolve but its done.


Good to hear Mo :good. Can't imagine what you've been through mate but your boy would be proud no doubt.


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Wallet




----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


>


Viz is fantastic, I love the names people write in with ( This is a poor example)


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## 084

The one about the elephant man is my favourite


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> The one about the elephant man is my favourite


Which one?


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Which one?


Some bloke critising him for being a "hey look at me" type. I'll try dig it out


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Some bloke critising him for being a "hey look at me" type. I'll try dig it out












:rofl

Toby Carvery


----------



## 084

Can't find it


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Can't find it


:think


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> :rofl
> 
> Toby Carvery


:lol:


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> :rofl
> 
> Toby Carvery


:rofl

That's the one


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## 084

:lol::lol: class Brett


----------



## Wallet

:lol: Brilliant


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


>


Saw this at the weekend, the last thing a gay loses is his punch. There must have been some beef in the build up!!


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Saw this at the weekend, the last thing a *gay* loses is his punch. There must have been some beef in the build up!!


What about straight people? Or is it just queers that you fight with?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> What about straight people? Or is it just queers that you fight with?


:lol: it's force of habbit, from when me and my brother used to watch the boxing on ITV with Barry Mcguigan commentating he'd always say " The last thing a gay loses is his punch"


----------



## Grant

That's a bit crazy that.

Old guy looked like he really wanted to do a job on him.


----------



## Flea Man

http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=178033&page=2

Five years ago this week!


----------



## Wickio

Flea Man said:


> http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=178033&page=2
> 
> Five years ago this week!


Fucking hell, five years? :rofl

Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> Fucking hell, five years? :rofl


Why is the passage of time so amusing to you?


----------



## Flea Man

@Wickio Gorgeous Jean's purple suit :deal
@Bryn You're just well jell.


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> @*Wickio* Gorgeous Jean's purple suit :deal
> 
> @*Bryn* You're just well jell.


You're a shell of your former self, wish I could have met a prime Flea Man.


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> You're a shell of your former self, wish I could have met a prime Flea Man.


Yeah, I'm a boring cunt nowadays. All loved up and completely sober.


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> Yeah, I'm a boring cunt nowadays. All loved up and completely sober.


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


>


Well if Charles is unimpressed....


----------



## Grant

Grant said:


> That's a bit crazy that.
> 
> Old guy looked like he really wanted to do a job on him.


That was the golden era of ESB/CHB.


----------



## Flea Man

Grant said:


> That was the golden era of ESB/CHB.


What was that quote referring to?

The days we'd rack up 100 posts between us in the Choi in an hour on most nights was the golden era, no doubt.


----------



## Bryn

@Grant has been posting on boxing forums for nigh on a decade and still cannot grasp how to quote.


----------



## Grant

Flea Man said:


> What was that quote referring to?
> 
> The days we'd rack up 100 posts between us in the Choi in an hour on most nights was the golden era, no doubt.


Yeah, haha meant to quote your Nott'm quote, not myself.

It was quality, Calzaghe and Hatton in huge fights, Pac running riot, and a prime @FLINT ISLAND.

Lots of posters who don't bother anymore too.



Bryn said:


> @Grant has been posting on boxing forums for nigh on a decade and still cannot grasp how to quote.


This is me editing the post so it doesn't ask what the fuck you're on about!


----------



## Markyboy86

@Bryn gyto m8


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> @*Bryn* gyto m8


gyto lad


----------



## Wickio

My intro into the original Choi is still the GOAT.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> My intro into the original Choi is still the GOAT.


wut


----------



## Markyboy86

Wickio said:


> My intro into the original Choi is still the GOAT.


Piss m8


----------



## Noonaldinho

Ballotelli scored?


----------



## Bryn

Alright lads?


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Alright lads?


ye


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> ye


k


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Alright lads?


 @Brynlaaaaaa


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> @*Bryn*laaaaaa


Brett, how are you? Not about much, are you? :sad2


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Brett, how are you? Not about much, are you? :sad2


Good thanks mate, how are you?

I still read abit but don't feel to inclined to contribute!

You seemed to have slowed down on the posting front yourself!


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Good thanks mate, how are you?
> 
> I still read abit but don't feel to inclined to contribute!
> 
> You seemed to have slowed down on the posting front yourself!


I am alright thanks dude. The problem is that my boxing knowledge far eclipses anyone else's on here so I can rarely be bothered to hold a discussion as it's just so tedious. I'm sure you have the same problem.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> I am alright thanks dude. The problem is that my boxing knowledge far eclipses anyone else's on here so I can rarely be bothered to hold a discussion as it's just so tedious. I'm sure you have the same problem.


:deal

The same reason I left this forum http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/

It is sad to see the Choi so quiet these days!! Alot of people seem to just browse and rarely post, Marky, LP , Gaz & Rob.


----------



## Roe

:lol: Wallet's bodying of this muppet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527936274670571520


----------



## Roe

Still amazing :lol:


----------



## Grant

Roe said:


> :lol: Wallet's bodying of this muppet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527936274670571520


That crowd are the new, us.


----------



## Roe

:duke


----------



## 084

Roe said:


> Still amazing :lol:


Hahaha ruthless


----------



## Lunny

Roe said:


> Still amazing :lol:


:rofl Fucking hell...


----------



## dkos

Ah Setanta, those were the days...


----------



## Noonaldinho

7

I found this too funny.


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> :lol: Wallet's bodying of this muppet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527936274670571520


He went awfully quiet when I brought out the Roy Jones and Emanuel Steward quotes. :conf


----------



## SimonTemplar

Afternoon all. Can I ask a daft question? Does the vbookie still work on here? I can't see this weekend's fights on there but I could well be missing something.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Buff Orpington


----------



## Wallet

SimonTemplar said:


> Afternoon all. Can I ask a daft question? Does the vbookie still work on here? I can't see this weekend's fights on there but I could well be missing something.


Yeah. I'll get the fights up now.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> Afternoon all. Can I ask a daft question? Does the vbookie still work on here? I can't see this weekend's fights on there but I could well be missing something.


You must have a fantastic interest rate on your v-cash


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> Yeah. I'll get the fights up now.


You're one of the good ones, Wallet, thank you. And I promise that was not a thinly-veiled poke in the ribs, but rather a genuine suspicion of incompetence on my part.



Noonaldinho said:


> You must have a fantastic interest rate on your v-cash


I went away for a while, came into some money, and am now here like some returning swashbuckler, dripping with riches I hardly know how to spend.


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> You're one of the good ones, Wallet, thank you. And I promise that was not a thinly-veiled poke in the ribs, but rather a genuine suspicion of incompetence on my part.
> 
> I went away for a while, came into some money, and am now here like some returning swashbuckler, dripping with riches I hardly know how to spend.


I'm waiting for my v-cash Giro!!


----------



## Wallet

SimonTemplar said:


> You're one of the good ones, Wallet, thank you. And I promise that was not a thinly-veiled poke in the ribs, but rather a genuine suspicion of incompetence on my part.


:good

Good to see you back around these parts.


----------



## Markyboy86

http://www.theladbible.com/albums/afternoon-ladness-440/image/2a204b48-6431-11e4-a47a-d4ae52c74096


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> http://www.theladbible.com/albums/afternoon-ladness-440/image/2a204b48-6431-11e4-a47a-d4ae52c74096


C'mon Marky we can embed Tweets around these parts nowadays.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm waiting for my v-cash Giro!!


And I'm afraid I can find no way of giving you a slightly-patronising, PayPal-style v-gift really to do justice to my newly-monied image, so all I can do is look sympathetic and get back to counting my fortune.



Wallet said:


> :good
> 
> Good to see you back around these parts.


Thank you very much, for both the sentiment and the posting of the fights. Quick work!


----------



## Noonaldinho

SimonTemplar said:


> And I'm afraid I can find no way of giving you a slightly-patronising, PayPal-style v-gift really to do justice to my newly-monied image, so all I can do is look sympathetic and get back to counting my fortune.
> 
> Thank you very much, for both the sentiment and the posting of the fights. Quick work!


I forgot to mention I had gone 470 large on BHOP/KOV over 9.5 rounds :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Is there anywhere legit to buy froch Kessler DVD?


----------



## Grant

@SimonTemplar you been trying to send me a PM pal?

Just emptied it.


----------



## Grant

Duplicate.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Grant said:


> @SimonTemplar you been trying to send me a PM pal?
> 
> Just emptied it.


Hi @Grant no, was just a drop copy of my Nations Cup entry, as I hit 'reply to all' responding to @Bryn's request.


----------



## dkos

So many good moments in this vid :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening Choi,

I'm thinking of asking the Mrs to buy me Game of thrones Blu ray season 1-3 for christmas, is it as good as people say?

Don't want spoilers so don't want to read other threads on here.
@Wallet @Markyboy86 @LP


----------



## Lunny

dkos said:


> So many good moments in this vid :lol:


:rofl:rofl:rofl I'm in tears. "DINGALING"


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Evening Choi,
> 
> I'm thinking of asking the Mrs to buy me Game of thrones Blu ray season 1-3 for christmas, is it as good as people say?
> 
> Don't want spoilers so don't want to read other threads on here.
> 
> @Wallet @Markyboy86 @LP


Yeah its awesome, tell ya bitch to get you 4th season as well and not to be a tightarse tho m8


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah its awesome, tell ya bitch to get you 4th season as well and not to be a tightarse tho m8


:lol: Is it out on Bluray yet?

edit: Just checked its not out till 15th Feb, Valentines present!

Worth the extra for HD?


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: Is it out on Bluray yet?
> 
> edit: Just checked its not out till 15th Feb, Valentines present!
> 
> Worth the extra for HD?


I was late to the party on it bud, after season 4 finished on atlantic they started it again with an ep every sunday, after 2 eps i decided i couldnt wait every week so watched online, ive seen a few eps since on HD and i'd say its worth it for dem hd tittays.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> I was late to the party on it bud, after season 4 finished on atlantic they started it again with an ep every sunday, after 2 eps i decided i couldnt wait every week so watched online, ive seen a few eps since on HD and i'd say its worth it for dem *hd tittays*.


Sold :df


----------



## 084

It's class Brett


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

Read the entire thread and I still haven't found out how Choi got on. It was never addressed.


----------



## Grant

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Read the entire thread and I still haven't found out how Choi got on. It was never addressed.


It's safe to assume he beat the turkey boxer.


----------



## Wickio

Noonaldinho said:


>


Fucking hell. :rofl


----------



## Roe

:lol: Brilliant.


----------



## Rutzini

Noonaldinho said:


>


Genius! :rofl Especially as I watched 2 hours on the start of WWI just the other day. Now show that to kids first and then teach them about the war, then it will sink in.


----------



## Bryn

Rutzini said:


> Genius! :rofl Especially as I watched 2 hours on the start of WWI just the other day. Now show that to kids first and then teach them about the war, then it will sink in.


hello @Rutzini m8


----------



## Rutzini

Bryn said:


> hello @*Rutzini* m8


Hello my old son! Choi to you and your family. Choi. Where would we be without it.


----------



## Wickio

:mickfingers


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> :mickfingers


:rofl Yes.


----------



## Wallet

Mick Hennessy goes on sunbeds wearing gloves.


----------



## Lunny

Wickio said:


> :mickfingers


OUI! D'accord


----------



## Grant

Help fellas.

Had a Samsung tablet bought for me last week.

It won't let me post on here though. 

Let's me hit reply, type what I wanna post but when I go to submit post it just ain't recognising me hitting the screen.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> Help fellas.
> 
> Had a Samsung tablet bought for me last week.
> 
> It won't let me post on here though.
> 
> Let's me hit reply, type what I wanna post but when I go to submit post it just ain't recognising me hitting the screen.
> 
> Any ideas?


Put it in the fridge overnight, or if you're in a rush put it in the freezer.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Listen.


----------



## Wallet

Grant said:


> Help fellas.
> 
> Had a Samsung tablet bought for me last week.
> 
> It won't let me post on here though.
> 
> Let's me hit reply, type what I wanna post but when I go to submit post it just ain't recognising me hitting the screen.
> 
> Any ideas?


Not sure if you can get it on a Samsung, but Tapatalk is a really good app for using the forum on my tablet.

If not, it's a fridge job.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Grant said:


> Help fellas.
> 
> Had a Samsung tablet bought for me last week.
> 
> It won't let me post on here though.
> 
> Let's me hit reply, type what I wanna post but when I go to submit post it just ain't recognising me hitting the screen.
> 
> Any ideas?


Ctrl Alt Delete

:good


----------



## Grant

Well what a bunch of cunts you turned out to be.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:edfingers


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Jay @Wallet @Roe

Why do I get ' Only registered users can view links'


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> @Jay @Wallet @Roe
> 
> Why do I get ' Only registered users can view links'


Hmm that's weird. For some reason you were in the wrong group. I've changed it now so it should be alright


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Hmm that's weird. For some reason you were in the wrong group. I've changed it now so it should be alright


Top man :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Khan's cock :lol:


----------



## Rooq

Evening. Help a brother out by registering at www.rooqboxing.com and tell me if it works. Ta.


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> Evening. Help a brother out by registering at www.rooqboxing.com and tell me if it works. Ta.


This looks cracking,I'm going to have a blast.


----------



## Bryn

Rooq said:


> Evening. Help a brother out by registering at www.rooqboxing.com and tell me if it works. Ta.


Just waiting on the e-mail Rooq lad.


----------



## dkos

Rooq said:


> Evening. Help a brother out by registering at www.rooqboxing.com and tell me if it works. Ta.


I've only had a quick go, but everything seems really good from what I have tried. A couple of icons took me a while to find (mainly the one to look at one of your boxer's attributes), and obviously I couldn't really do too much with the 24 hour time system that is implemented.

But yeah, looks really promising and everything was working fine :good


----------



## Rooq

dkos said:


> I've only had a quick go, but everything seems really good from what I have tried. A couple of icons took me a while to find (mainly the one to look at one of your boxer's attributes), and obviously I couldn't really do too much with the 24 hour time system that is implemented.
> 
> But yeah, looks really promising and everything was working fine :good


Cheers Kos. game days move on every 6 hours, but the first one failed to kick off for some reason and i had to do it manually. next game day should be around 2am


----------



## Rooq

Bryn said:


> Just waiting on the e-mail Rooq lad.


has it come yet? i can see two people have registered but havent validated yet. pm me your email address if its still not come through...


----------



## Noonaldinho

Rooq said:


> has it come yet? i can see two people have registered but havent validated yet. pm me your email address if its still not come through...


Ibrahim 'I shot the' Sharriff is going to take over the Super Bantamweight division :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Allegedly, you do not have sufficient funds to cover this offer! 

:rofl


----------



## Rooq

Noonaldinho said:


> Ibrahim 'I shot the' Sharriff is going to take over the Super Bantamweight division :yep


yeah..i did :lol: when i saw your fighters nicknames. "Bung" will go far as well. I think the random name generator did good there.


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> Allegedly, you do not have sufficient funds to cover this offer!
> 
> :rofl


:lol:


----------



## Lilo

How do you search for a trainer @Rooq


----------



## Wallet

I'm getting runtime error's when I try to read any of the messages from the system @Rooq.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> I'm getting runtime error's when I try to read any of the messages from the system @Rooq.


should be ok now if you try it again


----------



## Rooq

Lilo said:


> How do you search for a trainer @Rooq


if you are searching for a trainer for one of the two fighters you start with, then put in min values for the gameplan, motivation etc but leave strengths as "None". This is because the level of trainer will to train a low level fighter doesnt have any particular strengths so it wont return anything if you select one.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Great so far man, but I get lost a lot in this. I had an event booked and got tv backing by eurosport but I could only get one bout of them all on the card but it seemed I'd be making a massive loss as the TV was only going to pay like 5g apparently and the purse etc I wouldn't have made money so i cancelled it all. Why do the tv people pay so little?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Like how the fuck do you get to do a purse bid? I've just set up a card within the time of when the desired purse bids are IN the country that sanctions the fight and I get told "You do not have any show scheduled which can be used for this fight. Schedule a show appropriate for this title and date before submitting a purse bid."
@Rooq


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> Great so far man, but I get lost a lot in this. I had an event booked and got tv backing by eurosport but I could only get one bout of them all on the card but it seemed I'd be making a massive loss as the TV was only going to pay like 5g apparently and the purse etc I wouldn't have made money so i cancelled it all. Why do the tv people pay so little?


Eurosport pay the least out of British tv. Any tv broadcaster will pay a min amount for each title fight on the card, but this is taken into account by the fighters when they make their purse demands. The only time the purse can cost more than the fight revenue is if the fighter has a min purse expectation due to his class level. I'd have to look at what fight you were trying to make etc to know for sure.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> Like how the fuck do you get to do a purse bid? I've just set up a card within the time of when the desired purse bids are IN the country that sanctions the fight and I get told "You do not have any show scheduled which can be used for this fight. Schedule a show appropriate for this title and date before submitting a purse bid."
> 
> @Rooq


Did you request tv when setting up the show? If so you need to wait until the next game day before using that show for a pursr bid or scheduling a fight.

Edit - is it the china show you were trying to use for one of the chinese titles currently in purse bids? Cos they are both due before your show. I.e you would need a show before 2 sept and at least 4 weeks after bids close.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> Did you request tv when setting up the show? If so you need to wait until the next game day before using that show for a pursr bid or scheduling a fight.
> 
> Edit - is it the china show you were trying to use for one of the chinese titles currently in purse bids? Cos they are both due before your show. I.e you would need a show before 2 sept and at least 4 weeks after bids close.


Nah there was a UK one and a Philipino one but i abandoned both, just hosting a small hall show for my two fighters after their next fight now


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq how many fights would you usually be expected to put on a card with tv backing?


----------



## One to watch

Man it's pretty deep ain't it.

Once you have a stable it could get addictive.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

One to watch said:


> Man it's pretty deep ain't it.
> 
> Once you have a stable it could get addictive.


I love it so far, the fact every fucking fighter has RBR's of their past fights and shit. The attention to detail is astounding.

I just need more information at times. I think if there was an offline tutorial which takes you through signing your first fighter and setting up your first show, then it gives you some detail on how many fights to put on a card/tv/expected revenue stuff that'd really help cause at the moment one of my shows has 400 capacity and another has 1900 and another has 3000 cause I don't really know what I'm expected to do to get those numbers, like in terms of regional, national, continental, world etc. 
@Rooq


----------



## One to watch

Chacal said:


> I love it so far, the fact every fucking fighter has RBR's of their past fights and shit. The attention to detail is astounding.
> 
> I just need more information at times. I think if there was an offline tutorial which takes you through signing your first fighter and setting up your first show, then it gives you some detail on how many fights to put on a card/tv/expected revenue stuff that'd really help cause at the moment one of my shows has 400 capacity and another has 1900 and another has 3000 cause I don't really know what I'm expected to do to get those numbers, like in terms of regional, national, continental, world etc.
> 
> @Rooq


Yeah I've only really mucked about on there but I am a little lost to be honest.

There is a step by step guide on the forum on there,but otherwise I think it's trial and error.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq how many fights would you usually be expected to put on a card with tv backing?


As little as you can get away with. Tv cards need to be headlined by a relevant title fight, and tv money is only allocated for title fights on the card. The non-title undercard is there to boost ticket sales.

I will be working on more tutorials etc but as you can see from the size of the game it may take me some time. A lot of this will be trial by error, especially when estimating how many tickets will be shifted by your fighters. I have tried to make as realistic as possible so just think about what you would expect to happen in real life and go from there.

Edit - if you are putting on small hall shows for your fighters start with venues with <400 capacity and only move up when they are selling out.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> As little as you can get away with. Tv cards need to be headlined by a relevant title fight, and tv money is only allocated for title fights on the card. The non-title undercard is there to boost ticket sales.
> 
> I will be working on more tutorials etc but as you can see from the size of the game it may take me some time. A lot of this will be trial by error, especially when estimating how many tickets will be shifted by your fighters. I have tried to make as realistic as possible so just think about what you would expect to happen in real life and go from there.
> 
> Edit - if you are putting on small hall shows for your fighters start with venues with <400 capacity and only move up when they are selling out.


Good stuff.

These 6 hour days are killing me man, I just want things to go faster haha


----------



## Rooq

Yeah, did consider 4 hr days but I thought players wouldnt have enough time to respond to fight offers, tv deals etc before they expired.

However, to speed things along a little for this test, I will be assigning some extra fighters to each promoter so you can test unifications and ppv etc.

I'll do this next week after you've got the hang of playing it a bit


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> Yeah, did consider 4 hr days but I thought players wouldnt have enough time to respond to fight offers, tv deals etc before they expired.
> 
> However, to speed things along a little for this test, I will be assigning some extra fighters to each promoter so you can test unifications and ppv etc.
> 
> I'll do this next week after you've got the hang of playing it a bit


 @Wickio desperately wants to redesign your site.


----------



## Wickio

Chacal said:


> @Wickio desperately wants to redesign your site.


You cock. :lol:

Will help though, if needed.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> Yeah, did consider 4 hr days but I thought players wouldnt have enough time to respond to fight offers, tv deals etc before they expired.
> 
> However, to speed things along a little for this test, I will be assigning some extra fighters to each promoter so you can test unifications and ppv etc.
> 
> I'll do this next week after you've got the hang of playing it a bit


4 hours would be much better mate.

Myself @Wiirdo @Bajingo @Lunny @Wickio all think 3 or 4 hours is better @Wallet will probably agree.


----------



## Lunny

Chacal said:


> 4 hours would be much better mate.
> 
> Myself @Wiirdo @Bajingo @Lunny @Wickio all think 3 or 4 hours is better @Wallet will probably agree.


WTF I never said that I agree with Rooq you cheeky fuck.

You are dead.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Lunny said:


> WTF I never said that I agree with Rooq you cheeky fuck.
> 
> You are dead.


You suggested it'd work better offline

which may be true but it being online could be a lot of fun


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> 4 hours would be much better mate.
> 
> Myself @Wiirdo @Bajingo @Lunny @Wickio all think 3 or 4 hours is better @Wallet will probably agree.


I'll consider this. It does mean that you will have < 2 real days to accept a fightoffer or eliminator. I'll have a look at what I'd need to change this tonight.


----------



## Lunny

Chacal said:


> You suggested it'd work better offline
> 
> which may be true but it being online could be a lot of fun


Which is nothing like saying 3 or 4 hours is better SMFH


----------



## Rooq

I have been playing this as an offline game for the last few weeks and its ok, but I think online multiplayer would be more interesting. If I was going to make an offline version Iwould have done it completely differently


----------



## Roe

Really like this game so far @Rooq :good


----------



## Wiirdo

Yeah @Rooq this is fucking class. A couple of suggestions:

Add a watch or subscribe list so you can monitor fighters you can't sign because they have fights scheduled.
UI needs a lick of paint. I think @Wickio said he wants to help there.
Just some balancing issues. It seems like every country has the same amount of fighters, so if that could be made proportional it would be better imo.
I read a rbr where a fight went the full twelve rounds and not a single jab was thrown.
I would also say 3 or 4 hours would be much much better.

Still, overall really impressive.


----------



## Rooq

Cheers. All the different nations have been split into groups with places like Zimbabwe, Iran and Uganda generating the least fighters and USA and Mexico generating the most.

Jabs in a fight sim has always been a bit of an issue especially when you have two swarmers or a swarmer and brawler and its something I'm still looking at.

The site has been created in a haphazard way as I've been making it up as I go along. I'm fine with the code behind the scenes but my css / html / jsp skills are lacking.

I'm happy to amend the UI. I need to do this for the mobile version of the site anyway. As long as it doesn't take another year to do it.


----------



## Wiirdo

Rooq said:


> Cheers. All the different nations have been split into groups with places like Zimbabwe, Iran and Uganda generating the least fighters and USA and Mexico generating the most.
> 
> Jabs in a fight sim has always been a bit of an issue especially when you have two swarmers or a swarmer and brawler and its something I'm still looking at.
> 
> The site has been created in a haphazard way as I've been making it up as I go along. I'm fine with the code behind the scenes but my css / html / jsp skills are lacking.
> 
> I'm happy to amend the UI. I need to do this for the mobile version of the site anyway. As long as it doesn't take another year to do it.


A lot of people don't go in the Choi so you should make a thread about it.


----------



## Rooq

Wiirdo said:


> A lot of people don't go in the Choi so you should make a thread about it.


Trying to keep it low key until the initial bugs are ironed out. I'll create a thread once I'm confident its working properly.


----------



## Marlow

Rooq said:


> Trying to keep it low key until the initial bugs are ironed out. I'll create a thread once I'm confident its working properly.


Excellent thus far mate.


----------



## Rooq

ok...i have changed the game days to be just 4 hours long now. Next end of game day processing starts at 8pm and then it will be midnight...etc etc

note that this means if you are somehow away from internet for 5 days you effectively miss a month.


----------



## Rooq

cheers @Marlow


----------



## Roe

Rooq said:


> ok...i have changed the game days to be just 4 hours long now. Next end of game day processing starts at 8pm and then it will be midnight...etc etc
> 
> note that this means if you are somehow away from internet for 5 days you effectively miss a month.


Nice one :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

excellent. 

Right come on let's see what this new day brings. Processing still happening...


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> excellent.
> 
> Right come on let's see what this new day brings. Processing still happening...


its currently creating the fight reports for 62 fights...

plus it didnt kick off at 8pm automatically due to me pissing around with the scheduler. it was a few mins after


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> its currently creating the fight reports for 62 fights...
> 
> plus it didnt kick off at 8pm automatically due to me pissing around with the scheduler. it was a few mins after


:good

I'm just excited to see if my signings have came off.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

umm @Rooq it is now saying 11 hours 40 minutes...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

my fighters Ive tried to sign haven't gotten back to me and their deadline is today... wtf @Rooq?


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> my fighters Ive tried to sign haven't gotten back to me and their deadline is today... wtf @Rooq?


ah. offer due date 10/07/2014 will actually get picked up by the processing which takes place for this game date (i.e. midnight tonight). so it will be 11/07/2014 before you actually see the response.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> ah. offer due date 10/07/2014 will actually get picked up by the processing which takes place for this game date (i.e. midnight tonight). so it will be 11/07/2014 before you actually see the response.


Ahh I see. Fuck, I went and cancelled one of the contracts because it annoyed me and I wish I never


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

any chance you could undo that for me @Rooq old friend :hey


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> any chance you could undo that for me @Rooq old friend :hey


which one...you've withdrawn like 5 offers :lol:

if its the one for the swarmer from Middlesbrough, ok I'll put it back to Pending seeing as we're just in testing n all


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> which one...you've withdrawn like 5 offers :lol:
> 
> if its the one for the swarmer from Middlesbrough, ok I'll put it back to Pending seeing as we're just in testing n all


That's the one


----------



## Rooq

done...you do realise you'll have about 5 grand left after these offers go through


----------



## Rooq

delete


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> done...you do realise you'll have about 5 grand left after these offers go through


Yeah... I may have fucked that up. I'll probably cancel some of them now I guess.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> Yeah... I may have fucked that up. I'll probably cancel some of them now I guess.


you can test the Buy More screen. its currently hooked up to a test version of paypal so doesnt cost real money. i'll pm you a username and password to use


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq how are fighters purses decided, do they seriously get 75% of revenue from shows?!


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq how are fighters purses decided, do they seriously get 75% of revenue from shows?!


no, just from the amount their particular fight makes. so if you have a show with 2 fights on it. Fight A might sell 200 tickets, and fight B might sell 100 tickets at 40/ticket revenue.
the fighters involved in fight A will expect a total purse of around 6000. the fighers involved in fight B will expect a total purse of 3000. So it will cost 9000 in total, leaving you with 3000. this is just a basic example for a non-title fight.

i'll do a thread on the forum for show revenue next


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq I'm just planning some future cards and I'm wondering how long does a fighter in this usually need to rest for between fights?


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq I'm just planning some future cards and I'm wondering how long does a fighter in this usually need to rest for between fights?


you have the recovery date on the profile screen.
to be fully effective in a fight the fighter needs num rounds / 2 * weeks prep. i.e. for a 12 rounder, they need 6 weeks.

note you can only schedule one fight for your fighter at a time.


----------



## Lunny

Building a stable of Teak Tough Africans.


----------



## Wiirdo

lol I spent too much and now I can't put on any cards smh


----------



## Rooq

Wiirdo said:


> lol I spent too much and now I can't put on any cards smh


You can use the Buy More fufunction which is currently hooked up to test version of paypal. So you can buymore capital without using real money.
either create a test paypal account or I can give you some test credentials.

Chacal tried it and is now flaunting his wealth like a G.


----------



## Wiirdo

Rooq said:


> You can use the Buy More fufunction which is currently hooked up to test version of paypal. So you can buymore capital without using real money.
> either create a test paypal account or I can give you some test credentials.
> 
> Chacal tried it and is now flaunting his wealth like a G.


PM me the details pls. I just want an extra 20k or so so I can put on a card.


----------



## Rooq

You dont have PM option? Ive used the Send Email option.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Allegedly, you do not have sufficient funds to cover this offer!

Fuck off, i'm Frank Warren m80, Ii don't care


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> you have the recovery date on the profile screen.
> to be fully effective in a fight the fighter needs num rounds / 2 * weeks prep. i.e. for a 12 rounder, they need 6 weeks.
> 
> note you can only schedule one fight for your fighter at a time.


Yeah I know I just mean I'm setting up cards and seeing if I can give my new signings debut 4 rounders on open shows before putting them on a show to get the record up a bit, since you can only schedule a show a month in advance. So if it's a 4 rounder they only need 2 weeks and I can do so. Cheers


----------



## Flea Man

What is this @Chacal?


----------



## Flea Man

Just read through last few pages @Chacal, no worries. Sounds good.


----------



## Flea Man

If anyone tries to sign Panomroonglek Pleonchit I will go ape!


----------



## Flea Man

@Rooq I have assigned a trainer to one of my default fighters, but on the other it says I must assign a trainer before I can schedule yet there is no option to???


----------



## Flea Man

@Rooq PLEASE put this as a Bangkok Stadium http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rajadamnern_Stadium


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq I have assigned a trainer to one of my default fighters, but on the other it says I must assign a trainer before I can schedule yet there is no option to???


My two starting fighters were obscure, small Thai and Chinese dudes, it made me think of you :lol:

You assign the trainer under the attributes part. A lot of people seem to get confused as they don't realise you need to scroll down and confirm once you press an 'x' on the trainer.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq I have assigned a trainer to one of my default fighters, but on the other it says I must assign a trainer before I can schedule yet there is no option to???


On the Attributes and training section for any fighter you should be able to assign trainer. If a trainer is already assigned you have to wait 3 game months before changing again.

Let me know if the option to assign trainer isn't there on that screen?


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq PLEASE put this as a Bangkok Stadium http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rajadamnern_Stadium


Any idea what capacity it is?


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Any idea what capacity it is?


About 5000 mate. The mecca of Boxing in Thailand but cheap to stage a fight there.


----------



## Flea Man

Got it @Rooq :good

Can we get our fighters on each others shows? @Chacal


----------



## Flea Man

Also @Rooq how do I buy fake paypal money? When I go through it it asks for my actual paypal login!


----------



## Flea Man

No South Koreans @Rooq ? 

Only been mooching for an hour, and I can confidently say with a bit of work it will be the best game ever made.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Also @Rooq how do I buy fake paypal money? When I go through it it asks for my actual paypal login!


Yeah I can pm you test paypal details later. Out right now. Or @Chacal can pass them on


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> No South Koreans @Rooq ?
> 
> Only been mooching for an hour, and I can confidently say with a bit of work it will be the best game ever made.


I can add any venue on request. 
Nations are a bit harder as I have to find lists of common names on the net and it normally takes at least a couple of hours formatting uploading and populating the various other tables for the new nation. E.g cities and regions, the liklihood of each style and stance etc


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Got it @Rooq :good
> 
> Can we get our fighters on each others shows? @Chacal


You can. If you set up your show as "open" then other promoters can propose fights to go on your show. Then its up to you to accept the fight or not, but you will also be the one paying the purse.


----------



## Wiirdo

Rooq said:


> You can. If you set up your show as "open" then other promoters can propose fights to go on your show. Then its up to you to accept the fight or not, but you will also be the one paying the purse.


Can you make any money from putting your fighters on other cards?


----------



## Rooq

Wiirdo said:


> Can you make any money from putting your fighters on other cards?


You get the 30% managers fee on your fighters purse. Same as if you accept a fight offer from a rival promoter.


----------



## Wallet

With the purse bids can I schedule the fight to be the day after the bids close, or do you need to leave it for a bit?


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> With the purse bids can I schedule the fight to be the day after the bids close, or do you need to leave it for a bit?


At least 4 weeks after bids close and on or before the fight date deadline.
ideally fighters need 6 weeks to prep for a 12 round fight but if they are not your fighters its not really your problem.


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> At least 4 weeks after bids close and on or before the fight date deadline.
> ideally fighters need 6 weeks to prep for a 12 round fight but if they are not your fighters its not really your problem.


Cheers :good


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> At least 4 weeks after bids close and on or before the fight date deadline.
> ideally fighters need 6 weeks to prep for a 12 round fight but if they are not your fighters its not really your problem.


The test account ain't working. Asking me for card details. @Chacal tested it and is getting the same.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> The test account ain't working. Asking me for card details. @Chacal tested it and is getting the same.


Yes, the pretend money has run out on that account and its not letting me add more. I have created another one. Same credentials but add a 1 before the @, and add a 1 at end of the password.


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Yes, the pretend money has run out on that account and its not letting me add more. I have created another one. Same credentials but add a 1 before the @, and add a 1 at end of the password.


Top man!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq when you put your fighter on an open show are you to ask for the biggest purse you think you can get so you get more money from the 30% manager fee?


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq when you put your fighter on an open show are you to ask for the biggest purse you think you can get so you get more money from the 30% manager fee?


Yes, but the AI promoter will automatically reject if the revenue generated by the fight doesnt cover the purse. Player promoters may be more flexible.


----------



## Rooq

Shortlist feature now added! From the standard "other fighter" screen you use to see estimated attributes etc, you can now add or remove a fighter from your shortlist. When searching Proboxer scout or scheduling a fight you can search using this shortlist as an additional criteria.

Give it a blast and let me know if its working ok. ta


----------



## Rooq

@Chacal

_Fedar Ziotnik today became the latest recruit for El Chacal Promotions. The fighter could prove to be an inspired signing having won the World Amateur Championships. The 26 year old Counter-Puncher from Yekaterinburg, Russia is delighted to have agreed terms with El Chacal Promotions , and hopes they will help him achieve world honours. _

First time this news has been displayed for a player promoter I think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> @Chacal
> 
> _Fedar Ziotnik today became the latest recruit for El Chacal Promotions. The fighter could prove to be an inspired signing having won the World Amateur Championships. The 26 year old Counter-Puncher from Yekaterinburg, Russia is delighted to have agreed terms with El Chacal Promotions , and hopes they will help him achieve world honours. _
> 
> First time this news has been displayed for a player promoter I think


Too right I deserve it, the dude cost me quarter a million.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq you should add the ability for promoters to release one press statement a day that goes on the news bit for everyone to see, so down the line we can shame each other if someone ducks a fight or if we are looking for fighters to go on our show etc.


----------



## Rick Ross

this game is awesome


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rick Ross said:


> this game is awesome


Any of your dudes fought yet? My Thai lad won his debut with a first round KO, didn't eat a single punch.


----------



## Wallet

I've got a full stable of 15 now.
@Lunny, you wan' sum?


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq you should add the ability for promoters to release one press statement a day that goes on the news bit for everyone to see, so down the line we can shame each other if someone ducks a fight or if we are looking for fighters to go on our show etc.


Good idea. I'll probably make it once a game week though so the other news doesnt get crowded out.


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> I've got a full stable of 15 now.
> 
> @Lunny, you wan' sum?


If you want some I'll give it yer


----------



## Ishy

Shit, hadn't seen this.

Seems like @Rooq has just made my dream game


----------



## Rick Ross

Ishy said:


> Shit, hadn't seen this.
> 
> Seems like @Rooq has just made my dream game


It really is, the attention to detail and the way everything works is pretty amazing. Great job @Rooq


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq wtf, my 8-0 hw prospect was fighting an absolute bum of a journeyman in a 10 rounder and was dominating the entire fight, the journeyman landed 6 punches over the time the fight lasted. He was in complete control then randomly quit at the end of round 4 :lol: He has very low heart but has 600 or so stamina so this is mad to me. Here's the fight report if you want it. It's actually hilarious, but is this something that will happen often?

http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightReps.aspx?FightID=117096


----------



## Flea Man

@Chacal I signed a suoer bantamweight world champ, a Thai....can't afford his purse though :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

@Rooq There is a Mexican who's a national Muay Thai champion :lol: Is there any way you can restrict that to Thais only, seems a tad unrealistic for any other nationality to have that background.

Just a thought.


----------



## Wiirdo

Mick Chambers is offering an open show on the 16th of August in Atlanta. 4000 seat venue. If anyone wants some US exposure for their prospects, hit me up with some offers.


----------



## Flea Man

Wiirdo said:


> Mick Chambers is offering an open show on the 16th of August in Atlanta. 4000 seat venue. If anyone wants some US exposure for their prospects, hit me up with some offers.


Will do.
@Rooq Planning a show, to me at least, seems a bit skew whiff.

I book the venue, but when I go to set a fight for my fighter ans choose an events for him,only one appears to be on the drop down bar?

Also, when I go to the event, it just says no fights scheduled. Shouldn't you be able to create a list of fights there and then?

Also, when I accept a TV deal can't I go to the event screen through there? I have to remember the date offered, go to events, set ir up etc etc

Seems it could be a tad more streamlined, though I'm sure you're on it.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq There is a Mexican who's a national Muay Thai champion :lol: Is there any way you can restrict that to Thais only, seems a tad unrealistic for any other nationality to have that background.
> 
> Just a thought.


Yeah..I meant to restruct that to certain nations. I'll have a look.
@Chacal i'll have a look at that


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Yeah..I meant to restruct that to certain nations. I'll have a look.
> 
> @Chacal i'll have a look at that


At the moment I'm having to offer fights to myself and accept the ourse bid??? Can only seem to add fights to one show and it's not even my next show! 
How do I add fights to shows I have already scheduled?

Did manage to set up a tasty flyweight unification bout :yep

If anyone else has a flyweight titlist, or super flyweight titlist, my Irish lad will take on all comers :deal


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq wtf, my 8-0 hw prospect was fighting an absolute bum of a journeyman in a 10 rounder and was dominating the entire fight, the journeyman landed 6 punches over the time the fight lasted. He was in complete control then randomly quit at the end of round 4 :lol: He has very low heart but has 600 or so stamina so this is mad to me. Here's the fight report if you want it. It's actually hilarious, but is this something that will happen often?
> 
> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightReps.aspx?FightID=117096


ok, you put him in a 10 rounder with 8 days notice according to the fight schedule. this basically means he had 8 days to train for this fight. and it was against a decent lvl2 journeyman, not a lvl4 journeyman type bum.

The late notice would have significantly reduced the stamina of your fighter available in the fight and is probably why he gassed after 4 rounds.

To prep fully for a 10 round fight, your fighter needs 5 weeks notice. Its promoters like you risking the health of their fighters....:rolleyes


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> At the moment I'm having to offer fights to myself and accept the ourse bid??? Can only seem to add fights to one show and it's not even my next show!
> How do I add fights to shows I have already scheduled?
> 
> Did manage to set up a tasty flyweight unification bout :yep
> 
> If anyone else has a flyweight titlist, or super flyweight titlist, my Irish lad will take on all comers :deal


could it be that you tried to schedule a fight for that fighter but the offer was then rejected? if so, your fighter will still be on that show as VS TBC. To get him on another show you have to remove that fight from the show first. You can do this from the show detail screen. Select the fight and click Remove


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> could it be that you tried to schedule a fight for that fighter but the offer was then rejected? if so, your fighter will still be on that show as VS TBC. To get him on another show you have to remove that fight from the show first. You can do this from the show detail screen. Select the fight and click Remove


I mean trying to set up any fight mate.

I go to select a fight. The only option that comes up is for my card in Cameroon in October. Only other thing I can do is look for an open show, find my own and offer it to myself, go back into my events, find that show, respond to the offer and make the fight that way.

Make sense?


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> I mean trying to set up any fight mate.
> 
> I go to select a fight. The only option that comes up is for my card in Cameroon in October. Only other thing I can do is look for an open show, find my own and offer it to myself, go back into my events, find that show, respond to the offer and make the fight that way.
> 
> Make sense?


ok looks like you have uncovered a problem with booking shows in Thailand with tv coverage. All those shows are pending a decision from television broadcasters. you cant schedule a fight on a show in this state. this should take 1 day, but yours have been stuck like this for a few days. i'm looking into it.


----------



## Rooq

you also have a show in ireland and 1 in UK but you only booked them today and they should become available to schedule fights on some time after 4pm when the next game day starts


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> you also have a show in ireland and 1 in UK but you only booked them today and they should become available to schedule fights on some time after 4pm when the next game day starts


What so then I go to my fighters and when I try to book a fight there will be more options available than just my Cameroonian mega card?


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> What so then I go to my fighters and when I try to book a fight there will be more options available than just my Cameroonian mega card?


hopefully after 4pm you will be able to see the UK and Ireland card.

I've done an update which will make your Thai shows available. however the tvcoverage request didnt work so if you want tv coverage you need to cancel them and try booking them again


----------



## Rooq

i'm going to run the end of day processing a bit early so I can check some fixes


----------



## Flea Man

I still don't get the TV thing @Rooq

I accepted it before, set the card on the date they wanted and it still never said there was a TV deal in place.

I do think the days are a tad too slow.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> I still don't get the TV thing @Rooq
> 
> I accepted it before, set the card on the date they wanted and it still never said there was a TV deal in place.
> 
> I do think the days are a tad too slow.


Looking at the data, I think when you booked the Thai shows you would have ticked the check box to request tv coverage. If you do this you need to wait until broadcasters have got back to you which happens on end of day processing. This is because the type of tv coverage impacts the purse expectation of fighters appearing on that show.

Unfortunately due to a bug in the code, the broadcaster never got back to you about the Thai shows and they never got properly enabled.

Game days were originally 6 hrs, now they are down to 4. This means if you are away for 5 days in real life you miss 30 days in the game world, possibly missing out on eliminator offers, purse bids or offers from champions wanting to make a voluntary defence. If I reduced it further to say 3 hrs then 1 week would pass in a day, and being away for a week would mean you miss 7 weeks in the game world.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> I still don't get the TV thing @Rooq
> 
> I accepted it before, set the card on the date they wanted and it still never said there was a TV deal in place.
> 
> I do think the days are a tad too slow.


Sorry mate.misunderstood..you mean you were offered tv dates? If so after accepting you have to wait until end of game processing for the tv dates to be added. Then you can book a show in that country and that date and a message will appear saying the show falls on a tvdate and do you want to use it.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> About 5000 mate. The mecca of Boxing in Thailand but cheap to stage a fight there.


Ok, I've added but made it 4500 as there is already the 5000 university stadium in Bangkok.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq I've set a fight in argentina for 30th of August but cannot get my argentinian on the card despite him being recoved already. What on earth is wrong with this? It's irritating me.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq I've set a fight in argentina for 30th of August but cannot get my argentinian on the card despite him being recoved already. What on earth is wrong with this? It's irritating me.


i'll have a look


----------



## Rooq

@Chacal

You have requested tv coverage for the show so you have to wait until this is confirmed by broadcasters before you can add any fights to that show. if you look in show detail you'll see TV coverage requested. so shortly after 8pm when the end of day processing runs you should be able to add fighters to the show

its done this way because the tv coverage impacts the purse expectations of the fighter.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> @Chacal
> 
> You have requested tv coverage for the show so you have to wait until this is confirmed by broadcasters before you can add any fights to that show. if you look in show detail you'll see TV coverage requested. so shortly after 8pm when the end of day processing runs you should be able to add fighters to the show
> 
> its done this way because the tv coverage impacts the purse expectations of the fighter.


Ahh cheers. You should include this sort of info and stuff about giving your fighter more time to train on the game imo


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> Ahh cheers. You should include this sort of info and stuff about giving your fighter more time to train on the game imo


yeah...i added a tutorial for scheduling a show on the forum earlier today - this has something about requesting tv on it.

there already is one about scheduling a fight - i'll expand this to include the stuff about fighter prep. right after the sykes/walsh fight


----------



## Rooq

hmm..something weird happened. @Chacal i think you managed to add fights to that show before the tv date processing had finished and now its cancelled the tv request

i'll have to look into how to avoid that.

also the scheduling screwed up and simulated 2 days in 1 go


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> hmm..something weird happened. @Chacal i think you managed to add fights to that show before the tv date processing had finished and now its cancelled the tv request
> 
> i'll have to look into how to avoid that.
> 
> also the scheduling screwed up and simulated 2 days in 1 go


Can you edit that for me and get it televised? I rescheduled it like 3 fucking Times so I could get it on TV and its a world title fight


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> Can you edit that for me and get it televised? I rescheduled it like 3 fucking Times so I could get it on TV and its a world title fight


no...it would mean changing a lot of data and working out what the expected purses should have been....and then i might make it worse.

however, it is stuff like this happening which helps me make changes to make the game work better before it goes properly live. i think i'll just have to put something in to stop fights being scheduled while the processing is running

i can try cancelling it for you so you can make the fight again on a new show without losing money?


----------



## Rooq

made some app changes so running the next game day processing now. day will roll forward again at midnight to check the scheduling is working again


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> made some app changes so running the next game day processing now. day will roll forward again at midnight to check the scheduling is working again


I can't log in at the moment, i keep getting an error message. It's been going on for about an hour or so.


----------



## Rooq

Server went down overnight. I just restarted it and am running the process which should have run at 8am this morning. You should be able to get on now.


----------



## Them Bones

Yup, it's fixed.


----------



## Wallet

It would be good if you could list some more info like the titles the fighters hold and their nationality in the Manager's Office.


----------



## nufc_jay

Choi lost.


----------



## Wallet

@Rooq I'm trying to cancel my fight between Davie Robin and John Barella but when I click cancel it isn't working.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> @Rooq I'm trying to cancel my fight between Davie Robin and John Barella but when I click cancel it isn't working.


no error message?


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> no error message?


No, it just stays like that.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> No, it just stays like that.


Ok, I'll try sorting it tonight.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> It would be good if you could list some more info like the titles the fighters hold and their nationality in the Manager's Office.


Page would need a bit of a restructure. Maybe move the message, show and news feed bit to the right side of the screen and have a wider table showing your fighters at the bottom.


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> Ok, I'll try sorting it tonight.


I managed to cancel the fight by going to the show (rather than the fight) and cancelling it there. Although I'm now getting a runtime error when I click on Barella's profile.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> I managed to cancel the fight by going to the show (rather than the fight) and cancelling it there. Although I'm now getting a runtime error when I click on Barella's profile.


You mean you clicked on fight detail from the show and cancelled from there?


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> You mean you clicked on fight detail from the show and cancelled from there?


Like so: http://i.gyazo.com/5273b30449f67394f48abd54922e899e.png


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq can you clarify one thing for me, when you say you need to give a fighter time before a fight to train is that EXCLUDING the recovery time?


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq can you clarify one thing for me, when you say you need to give a fighter time before a fight to train is that EXCLUDING the recovery time?


No. Recovery time is included. E.g if your fighter recovers in 4 weeks time you can book an 8 rounder for him on the revovery date and there will be no penalty. Recovery date is more like first available date to fight...they can still train in this time.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Like so: http://i.gyazo.com/5273b30449f67394f48abd54922e899e.png


I tried recreating that but couldn't. I have found out why you couldn't cancel from the fight detail screen though and I have a fix. Unfortunately virgin media seems to have gone down so I cant get to my server...been on hold for 30 mins now trying to call the helpdesk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> No. Recovery time is included. E.g if your fighter recovers in 4 weeks time you can book an 8 rounder for him on the revovery date and there will be no penalty. Recovery date is more like first available date to fight...they can still train in this time.


Excellent, that's much better. Thanks very much.


----------



## Wallet

This is my dead fighter Rooq: http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppId=6041

John 'Runtime Error' Barella


----------



## Wiirdo

@Rooq, just a suggestion. Maybe if your fighter is booked on somebody else's card and the card is cancelled you should get a notification.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq something about this fight report seems off.

Round 4 Statistics
O'Reilly: 
Jabs Thrown: Accuracy 
Jabs Landed: 14 
Power Shots Thrown: 3 
Power Shots Landed: 17 
Head Shots Thrown: 2 
Head Shots Landed: 29 
Body Shots Thrown: 5 
Body Shots Landed: 2

...

Power Shots Thrown: 3 
Power Shots Landed: 17


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

That is one accurate mother fucker

I stupidly set my first show for a month after I signed up thinking i'd need that time to get some more fighters, now I have ages until I can do anything because I am all out of cash and waiting for my fucking show to happen

I like this though, has serious potential


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq, if you log in and one of your fighters has fought since your last log in, or if you've put on a card since your last log in. Is there some way of avoiding any spoilers as to how it went.
As it is now, each time you log in and go to the Manager's office, all the records of your fighters are right there in front of you as well as your financial balance. Is there any way to change that so that we can read fight reports without already knowing the outcome of the fight?

I'm not sure how it works when you put on your own card, haven't tried that yet so it might be different.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq something about this fight report seems off.
> 
> Round 4 Statistics
> O'Reilly:
> Jabs Thrown: Accuracy
> Jabs Landed: 14
> Power Shots Thrown: 3
> Power Shots Landed: 17
> Head Shots Thrown: 2
> Head Shots Landed: 29
> Body Shots Thrown: 5
> Body Shots Landed: 2
> 
> ...
> 
> Power Shots Thrown: 3
> Power Shots Landed: 17


something seriously wrong there. can you copy and paste the url in here. if its a recent one i should be able to look at the raw fight data behind it


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> This is my dead fighter Rooq: http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppId=6041
> 
> John 'Runtime Error' Barella


i just revived him


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> Rooq, if you log in and one of your fighters has fought since your last log in, or if you've put on a card since your last log in. Is there some way of avoiding any spoilers as to how it went.
> As it is now, each time you log in and go to the Manager's office, all the records of your fighters are right there in front of you as well as your financial balance. Is there any way to change that so that we can read fight reports without already knowing the outcome of the fight?
> 
> I'm not sure how it works when you put on your own card, haven't tried that yet so it might be different.


own show will work the same. i'll have a look into it.

One possibility could be to add the fight reports as attachements to the email you should be getting when the fight is completed, but that doesnt help if you log onto the game before you see the email.

Edit: or when you go into mgr office I could redirect to a new screen if there have been fights since your last visit. The new screen could have links to the fight reports without spoilers.


----------



## Rooq

Wiirdo said:


> @Rooq, just a suggestion. Maybe if your fighter is booked on somebody else's card and the card is cancelled you should get a notification.


was the other show an AI one or another players?


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> own show will work the same. i'll have a look into it.
> 
> One possibility could be to add the fight reports as attachements to the email you should be getting when the fight is completed, but that doesnt help if you log onto the game before you see the email.
> 
> Edit: or when you go into mgr office I could redirect to a new screen if there have been fights since your last visit. The new screen could have links to the fight reports without spoilers.


Cool, thanks man!

A few quick questions...

When do fighters usually retire or start to deteriorate?

I noticed that some countries do not have national titles, is that intentional?

How will it be when the game starts for real, will all fighters start with a 0-0 record? Or are we starting in a similar way to how it was when we joined up for the beta testing, with an already established boxing "world"?

And most importantly.. when do you expect to launch the game, do you have any estimate at this point?

Anyways.. you've done an absolute brilliant job making this game, can't wait to start playing for real! :good


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> Cool, thanks man!
> 
> A few quick questions...
> 
> When do fighters usually retire or start to deteriorate?
> 
> I noticed that some countries do not have national titles, is that intentional?
> 
> How will it be when the game starts for real, will all fighters start with a 0-0 record? Or are we starting in a similar way to how it was when we joined up for the beta testing, with an already established boxing "world"?
> 
> And most importantly.. when do you expect to launch the game, do you have any estimate at this point?
> 
> Anyways.. you've done an absolute brilliant job making this game, can't wait to start playing for real! :good


Cheers mate.

Fighters can start to deteriorate from age 30. This depends on how good a trainer they are, how much wear and tear they have picked up and a random factor. Like real life you could have fighters on the slide from age 30 or still at their peak at 38. When a fighter is on the slide, their stats start to diminish and their is an increasing liklihood that they will call it a day.

For a region or nation to have a title there needs to be at least 20 active fighters in a weightclass. The game checks each game day jf a title needs to be activated.

For the real game I will probably restore the database to 2 July. It was always the intention to have an established game world which new players join and have plenty of fighters available for matchmaking

I am hoping to go properly live for Christmas. But a few bugs have been revealed and a lot of good ideas from this thread I would like to implement first.


----------



## Them Bones

Nice, thanks mate!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> something seriously wrong there. can you copy and paste the url in here. if its a recent one i should be able to look at the raw fight data behind it


http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightReps.aspx?FightID=117096


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightReps.aspx?FightID=117096


R4 statistics have been displaced by 1, but the other rounds and totals look ok. Looks like the fight report code doesnt handle a corner retirement properly.


----------



## Flea Man

Anyone want a slot for one of their fighters on my August 30th show in Bangkok? Promoter name: Saensak Bus Station.

If you pick a super bantam for the show, and he wins, I will try and give you a non-title fight with my champion after :yep :deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> Anyone want a slot for one of their fighters on my August 30th show in Bangkok? Promoter name: Saensak Bus Station.
> 
> If you pick a super bantam for the show, and he wins, I will try and give you a non-title fight with my champion after :yep :deal


I'll put my Thai dude on after he has had his fight on the 11th. He's very green, will only be his third fight so no need for any fight or anything, I'll ask for minimum purse too.


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> I'll put my Thai dude on after he has had his fight on the 11th. He's very green, will only be his third fight so no need for any fight or anything, I'll ask for minimum purse too.


We don't care about green fighters. In Thailand, we throw them in early. It'll be like Pong Vs Suriyan :deal

@Rooq My flyweight champ is struggling with the weight. If I move him up to super fly will he have to work his way up the rankings or can I gun for a title fight straight away?


----------



## Wallet

IBRF Cruiserweight champion Obisia Lawal is weighing in 267lbs for title defences @Rooq.










http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=1125


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> IBRF Cruiserweight champion Obisia Lawal is weighing in 267lbs for title defences @Rooq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=1125


The cheating bastard. He should be suspended from boxing till he loses some weight.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> We don't care about green fighters. In Thailand, we throw them in early. It'll be like Pong Vs Suriyan :deal
> 
> @Rooq My flyweight champ is struggling with the weight. If I move him up to super fly will he have to work his way up the rankings or can I gun for a title fight straight away?


He'll get removed from the rankings and lose his title and then he will be re-ranked on the first day of the next game month. Unlesd superfly is a much stronger division than fly, he should still get ranked in the top 15 of his new division.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> IBRF Cruiserweight champion Obisia Lawal is weighing in 267lbs for title defences @Rooq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=1125


Oops.


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> He'll get removed from the rankings and lose his title and then he will be re-ranked on the first day of the next game month. Unlesd superfly is a much stronger division than fly, he should still get ranked in the top 15 of his new division.


Cheers mate :good


----------



## Rooq

Hmm. Lawal is a HW. Something gone wrong with the weightchange perhaps...Flea, dont move your Thai up just yet!


----------



## Rooq

Ok Lawal has officially been stripped of his cruiserweight title. Video evidence showed members of Lawals team passing jammy dodgers to senior IRBF officials to look the other way as the pie loving Nigerian continued to ignore the 200lb limit and still hang onto the gold.

This scandal will shake boxing to its roots


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> Hmm. Lawal is a HW. Something gone wrong with the weightchange perhaps...Flea, dont move your Thai up just yet!


I already moved a fighter of mine up a while back, will that be an issue?


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> I already moved a fighter of mine up a while back, will that be an issue?


It shouldn't be. I think what happened here is that Lawal won an eliminator and became mand. He then moved up in weight but the program has not stripped his mand position and has proceeded to put him in CW title fights even the he's a HW.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> Ok Lawal has officially been stripped of his cruiserweight title. Video evidence showed members of Lawals team passing jammy dodgers to senior IRBF officials to look the other way as the pie loving Nigerian continued to ignore the 200lb limit and still hang onto the gold.
> 
> This scandal will shake boxing to its roots


:happy justice is served.

Mate what are the IND titles meant to represent? I mean it's kind obvious for the IRBF WRBC WRBA and WRBO but IND is lost on me.


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> Ok Lawal has officially been stripped of his cruiserweight title. Video evidence showed members of Lawals team passing jammy dodgers to senior IRBF officials to look the other way as the pie loving Nigerian continued to ignore the 200lb limit and still hang onto the gold.
> 
> This scandal will shake boxing to its roots


Can you make this a vacant title shot then? :WallaceFingers


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> It shouldn't be. I think what happened here is that Lawal won an eliminator and became mand. He then moved up in weight but the program has not stripped his mand position and has proceeded to put him in CW title fights even the he's a HW.


Haha, madness. The lad put on some weight, he must have been dead at CW. So is Wallet's eliminator for the CW title being upgraded to a fight for the vacant title?


----------



## Wallet

Chacal said:


> :happy justice is served.
> 
> Mate what are the IND titles meant to represent? I mean it's kind obvious for the IRBF WRBC WRBA and WRBO but IND is lost on me.


Independent rankings, not a title, isn't it?


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Hmm. Lawal is a HW. Something gone wrong with the weightchange perhaps...Flea, dont move your Thai up just yet!


In fact my flyweight champion is Irish...top ten ranked in the P4P too :yep :deal

Got a unification fight coming up, but he is dead at the weight. Hoping to pull off a close win there, then move him up and try and become a 2-weight world champ.

No light fly division mate? Should introduce it when you put the South Koreans in :deal

Could you make it so there are no Thai's above junior middle? There doesn't tend to be. Would be weird to see a Thai heavyweight champ or summat :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> Independent rankings, not a title, isn't it?


That's what I thought too.

Surprised to see my super bantamweight champ is the least favoured of the bunch. It's _The Ring_ being biased to Austin and Marquez over Veeraphol :deal


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> In fact my flyweight champion is Irish...top ten ranked in the P4P too :yep :deal
> 
> Got a unification fight coming up, but he is dead at the weight. Hoping to pull off a close win there, then move him up and try and become a 2-weight world champ.


Wow. Running scared of my European Flyweight champion Mark Duffy. The fight all the Irish fans want to see. :deal


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> Haha, madness. The lad put on some weight, he must have been dead at CW. So is Wallet's eliminator for the CW title being upgraded to a fight for the vacant title?


The 4pm process should have picked up on the title being vacant and made the elim for the title.


----------



## Bryn

Rooq said:


> The 4pm process should have picked up on the title being vacant and made the elim for the title.


Rooq you're a top lad for making this, are you going to monetise it at all? Sorry if the questions has already been asked. Definitely needs a new name too.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> In fact my flyweight champion is Irish...top ten ranked in the P4P too :yep :deal
> 
> Got a unification fight coming up, but he is dead at the weight. Hoping to pull off a close win there, then move him up and try and become a 2-weight world champ.
> 
> No light fly division mate? Should introduce it when you put the South Koreans in :deal
> 
> Could you make it so there are no Thai's above junior middle? There doesn't tend to be. Would be weird to see a Thai heavyweight champ or summat :lol:


The liliklihood of different weightclass is tailored for each nation. It should for example be near impossible to have a pinoy or thai or indonesian HW. I'll check what I have for Thai below that


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq my Quico Barajas Vs Nana Tiger fight has been upgraded to a world title bout, but the fight card is still showing it as an eliminator.

I really with I had booked a venue bigger than 8000 for this, it's going to sell out when that is confirmed and when my final eliminator for the argie bout is done. This is the same card I got fucked on the TV for smh.


----------



## Wiirdo

Rooq said:


> was the other show an AI one or another players?


Another player. Also I went to schedule a fight for my fighter after his opponent was selected for an eliminator and I got a runtime error.


----------



## Rooq

Bryn said:


> Rooq you're a top lad for making this, are you going to monetise it at all? Sorry if the questions has already been asked. Definitely needs a new name too.


You mean have different real currencies? Would be too much work for this game. I had considered it and maybe in a future version I'll do this. This game started as me pissing around tryin to teach myself .net so the more advanced concepts never made it into the original design.

The name is an attempt to make myself famous. Plus I'm very possesive about things I create.


----------



## Rooq

Wiirdo said:


> Another player. Also I went to schedule a fight for my fighter after his opponent was selected for an eliminator and I got a runtime error.


Ok whats your fighters name? I'll sort this out later.


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> The 4pm process should have picked up on the title being vacant and made the elim for the title.


No it's still down as an eliminator mate.


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> Wow. Running scared of my European Flyweight champion Mark Duffy. The fight all the Irish fans want to see. :deal


Alright then. We will make the fight. Straight after the unification for all the straps, how does that sound????


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> No it's still down as an eliminator mate.


Actually it depends. Oscar O'Sullivan, who sparked your boy out, is mandatory to the WBC. If he wins that, I might unify with him for all the baubles.

What an era for Irish flyweights!


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> Actually it depends. Oscar O'Sullivan, who sparked your boy out, is mandatory to the WBC. If he wins that, I might unify with him for all the baubles.
> 
> What an era for Irish flyweights!


O'Sullivan beat Duffy when we were novices and has ducked him ever since. Duffy just iced a man for the European title. These flyweights are running scared of Duffy. Simple as that.


----------



## Wallet

Do you still get the manager's fee when the fights are on a show you promote @Rooq? Is it 30%?


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Do you still get the manager's fee when the fights are on a show you promote @Rooq? Is it 30%?


No you dont get mgr fee on purses you are paying yourself

Its assumed you are just getting the show profit.


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> O'Sullivan beat Duffy when we were novices and has ducked him ever since. Duffy just iced a man for the European title. These flyweights are running scared of Duffy. Simple as that.


O'Sullivan is world ranked and in a better position than Duffy is to challenge for a world title.

We might give you the shot though. Depends on whether you're willing to take shit money for a shot at the champ.
@Rooq Pleeeeeeease let us keep these fighters! I'm attached to my Irish legend now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> O'Sullivan is world ranked and in a better position than Duffy is to challenge for a world title.
> 
> We might give you the shot though. Depends on whether you're willing to take shit money for a shot at the champ.
> 
> @Rooq Pleeeeeeease let us keep these fighters! I'm attached to my Irish legend now.


It wouldn't be that fair if we kept them to be honest. I am trying not to get attached to any of my fighters, but I've got lads called "Canedo" and "Thorman" who are good boys.


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> It wouldn't be that fair if we kept them to be honest. I am trying not to get attached to any of my fighters, but I've got lads called "Canedo" and "Thorman" who are good boys.


What if we could just keep one when we start afresh? :yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> What if we could just keep one when we start afresh? :yep


I'd be totally up for that. I've got the future of the LHW division in my roster.


----------



## Rooq

Tbh I might wipe everything and recreate the game data from scratch. Ive made a few changes since populating the game, so a fresh start would probably have more realistic data


----------



## antcull

Game looks cool as fuck mate!


----------



## Noonaldinho

It's that time of year again...


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq, i was thinking. While the 4 or 6 hour days are perfect (imo) for the game when it starts for real, but why are we doing that for the beta test? I mean, for the most part we're just waiting, which makes it more difficult to give any real feedback imo.
As i understand it, the purpose of us doing the beta testing is to find flaws and make suggestions to what could be better etc, but with the game moving so slowly, i do think that makes it a bit unnecessarily hard to get a real feel for the game and give more constructive feedback.

Anyway, that's just my opinion, and it sure isn't a criticism of the game itself, just the beta testing part. Not sure if the others will agree or not.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> No it's still down as an eliminator mate.


i just realised the fight hasnt been made yet. Eliminators are upgraded to mandatories after the fight has been made - when making the fight it is still treated as an eliminator in terms of the fighters purse demands, but once the fight has been scheduled, you should get a message saying that it will be for the vacant title. i can see this one has gone to purse bids, and i dont think this scenario has been tested for a purse bid, so i will be interested to see what happens


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> Rooq, i was thinking. While the 4 or 6 hour days are perfect (imo) for the game when it starts for real, but why are we doing that for the beta test? I mean, for the most part we're just waiting, which makes it more difficult to give any real feedback imo.
> As i understand it, the purpose of us doing the beta testing is to find flaws and make suggestions to what could be better etc, but with the game moving so slowly, i do think that makes it a bit unnecessarily hard to get a real feel for the game and give more constructive feedback.
> 
> Anyway, that's just my opinion, and it sure isn't a criticism of the game itself, just the beta testing part. Not sure if the others will agree or not.


thats true. i may start accelarating at some point, and I am running the odd adhoc end of day when i have a bug fix to release. 
but right now i have so many things to fix and enhance, i'd rather leave it as it is for at least a few more days


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> i just realised the fight hasnt been made yet. Eliminators are upgraded to mandatories after the fight has been made - when making the fight it is still treated as an eliminator in terms of the fighters purse demands, but once the fight has been scheduled, you should get a message saying that it will be for the vacant title. i can see this one has gone to purse bids, and i dont think this scenario has been tested for a purse bid, so i will be interested to see what happens


Wouldn't that mean that the promoter gets a world title fight for the price of an eliminator?


----------



## Wallet

Them Bones said:


> Rooq, i was thinking. While the 4 or 6 hour days are perfect (imo) for the game when it starts for real, but why are we doing that for the beta test? I mean, for the most part we're just waiting, which makes it more difficult to give any real feedback imo.
> As i understand it, the purpose of us doing the beta testing is to find flaws and make suggestions to what could be better etc, but with the game moving so slowly, i do think that makes it a bit unnecessarily hard to get a real feel for the game and give more constructive feedback.
> 
> Anyway, that's just my opinion, and it sure isn't a criticism of the game itself, just the beta testing part. Not sure if the others will agree or not.


Yeah, I agree.

I'm not sure if it's possible but it would be best running at a quicker speed but then pausing it overnight so not too much is missed.


----------



## Rooq

I've fixed a few fighters who appear to have been broken due to fight cancellation bug;

Juan Rodriguez
Khalid Bina
Brendan Crocco


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Wouldn't that mean that the promoter gets a world title fight for the price of an eliminator?


yep..but remember the champion might vacate after an eliminator has already been made and is just waiting to for the fight to happen. in this scenario, the eliminator will also become for the vacant title but purses have already been agreed.


----------



## Them Bones

Wallet said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's possible but it would be best running at a quicker speed but then pausing it overnight so not too much is missed.


True, that would be ideal for us in this part of the world, but i suspect there will be players joining in from the US and OZ and other places around the world too. They might have an issue with that.


----------



## Wallet

Them Bones said:


> True, that would be ideal for us in this part of the world, but i suspect there will be players joining in from the US and OZ and other places around the world too. They might have an issue with that.


I just mean while we're BETA testing now. As far as I can see it's just Brits (and yourself) who are using it at the moment.


----------



## Them Bones

Wallet said:


> I just mean while we're BETA testing now. As far as I can see it's just Brits (and yourself) who are using it at the moment.


Oh okay, then i totally agree, it would be ideal.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> IBRF Cruiserweight champion Obisia Lawal is weighing in 267lbs for title defences @Rooq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=1125


This should be fixed now. When AI promoted fighters change weight they should vacate all title positions, but this one was in the middle of purse bids, which led to a mand fight at cruiserweight being scheduled. atsch

Also, cruiserweights going up to heavyweight shouldnt suddenly gain 67 pounds overnight - this was another bug. They should go up to between 210 and 230 at least to begin with


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> I've fixed a few fighters who appear to have been broken due to fight cancellation bug;
> 
> Juan Rodriguez
> Khalid Bina
> Brendan Crocco


Juan Rodriguez is broken? You're fucking kidding right? I need him for my argie card I'm rescheduling..


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> Tbh I might wipe everything and recreate the game data from scratch. Ive made a few changes since populating the game, so a fresh start would probably have more realistic data


Yeah do that mate, I think that'd be the best.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Oh wait you said you fixed him haha, nevermind. Cheers!


----------



## Flea Man

antcull said:


> Game looks cool as fuck mate!


Where the fuck have you been mate????


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq today just ended and there's 5 hours till the next end of day.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq today just ended and there's 5 hours till the next end of day.


yes, just put a fix in so had to run the end of day.

next day is now at midnight


----------



## Rooq

David K on 54 points having managed to sell just 34 tickets for his last show :cheers


----------



## dkos

Rooq said:


> David K on 54 points having managed to sell just 34 tickets for his last show :cheers


Yeah, I received an unexpected email to say that my show had completed. I'd only put on one fight for the card :lol:

I haven't quite had the time to play the game again since my first go; the faster days caught me out :yep


----------



## Wallet

David H. :deal


----------



## Wallet

One of my fighters had a fight go to purse bids but I never got a message to say what had happened with the bid (I hadn't bid myself).


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq.
Apparently this guy http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=15128 and this guy http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=14963 fought each other 3 times on the same day.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> One of my fighters had a fight go to purse bids but I never got a message to say what had happened with the bid (I hadn't bid myself).


A msg only goes to promoters who made a bid.
If bids closed you'll just see your fighter has a fight scheduled on another promoters show.

I'll look into sending an extra msg to the fighters promoter if they didn't bid


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> Rooq.
> Apparently this guy http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=15128 and this guy http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=14963 fought each other 3 times on the same day.


Old school. Was probably having scheduling issues at the time.

Another reason why we need a fresh game database when we properly go live. I think theres a whole year of missing fight reports as well.


----------



## Wallet

Is there any disadvantage to accepting sponsorship offers?


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Is there any disadvantage to accepting sponsorship offers?


You are tied in for 6 months. 
When accepting TV or Sponsorship offers you just need to consider if you could get a better deal if you wait a couple of months. E.g you might be on the verge of having your first world champ or you might be about to put on a huge competitive show which will increase your reputation.


----------



## Flea Man

Moyoyo McBryde seems a good signing for anyone that wants him :deal


----------



## Rooq

Btw @Wallet, did you receive a fight offer from me as I didnt get any notification of it being rejected?


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Moyoyo McBryde seems a good signing for anyone that wants him :deal


Tough Teak


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Tough Teak


TTG 4 life


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Looks brilliant @Rooq - have signed up and will give it a go!


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Does the Fouling stat indicate that a fighter is predisposed towards being dirty, i.e. the next Fritzie Zivic, or merely that he's very good at fouling discretely? :happy


----------



## Flea Man

Marvelous Marv said:


> Does the Fouling stat indicate that a fighter is predisposed towards being dirty, i.e. the next Fritzie Zivic, or merely that he's very good at fouling discretely? :happy


Already explained I think mate. If their ring IQ is high they will be a 'good' fouler :good


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Already explained I think mate. If their ring IQ is high they will be a 'good' fouler :good


Yep...they'll need good composure as well, to ensure they don't lose it and nut their opponent having already been warned


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Sounds reasonable. Cheers fellas.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Flea Man

My Thai lad, Nethra '3K Battery' Yodpitchai just racked up an impressive points win over the tough Reynaldo Sabio (12-2-1) in just his second outing, so I'm going to pop him on your card against the always exciting 10-3-2 Carlo Gatti. It'd be great for boxing if we could work together, there's certainly a future in Nethra's career and I need to focus on building him in Thailand as his first two fights have been in Ireland and China, respectively.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> @Flea Man
> 
> My Thai lad, Nethra '3K Battery' Yodpitchai just racked up an impressive points win over the tough Reynaldo Sabio (12-2-1) in just his second outing, so I'm going to pop him on your card against the always exciting 10-3-2 Carlo Gatti. It'd be great for boxing if we could work together, there's certainly a future in Nethra's career and I need to focus on building him in Thailand as his first two fights have been in Ireland and China, respectively.
> 
> Thank you for your consideration.


I will accept that, no worries mate.


----------



## Rooq

I have just created a thread covering tv and PPV. Can someone read the PPV part and let me know if they want to try it out. If so I can assign some PPV worthy fighters so it can be tested.


----------



## Them Bones

The game has been stuck in "Processing Started!" mode for hours now.


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> I have just created a thread covering tv and PPV. Can someone read the PPV part and let me know if they want to try it out. If so I can assign some PPV worthy fighters so it can be tested.


I'm happy to do it if no one else is mate.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I'm up for that @Rooq


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> Btw @Wallet, did you receive a fight offer from me as I didnt get any notification of it being rejected?


I received an extremely derisory offer for Philippe to fight one of yours which was rejected, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Flea Man

:lol:


----------



## One to watch

I'm a bit of a begineer but can anybody answer me these questions?

One of my novices had his first fight the other day on another show and lost.but I've seen no information on the fight anywhere.the only thing I know is that his record is different.how do I consult past fights or look at completed fights?

And @Rooq,I put him back out for a potential fight on other shows and received a message saying that there was a proposed fight being planned between him and someone else,so to get further information go to 'fight offers' screen.when I go there I can't find anything in offers received or proposed.

Also does money only go out for your show once it is completed? As I have rooqs left but they are tied up for my upcoming show.what happens if I now spend this money,does it put me in debt.or does it mean the fights fall through.


----------



## One to watch

Ok I have found next fight details now,but there is not much information on the opponent.

I'm probably being a retard here so bear with me.but I still want to know how I find info for fights completed since I've been manager?

I woke up yesterday and couldn't find any info on his fight on another show.and what influence can you have if you are there when the fight takes place,like gameplan etc?

I have a home show coming up with 4 of my fighters on it.and I wanted to know how it all develops.do you see the fight develop in a report?


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> Ok I have found next fight details now,but there is not much information on the opponent.
> 
> I'm probably being a retard here so bear with me.but I still want to know how I find info for fights completed since I've been manager?
> 
> I woke up yesterday and couldn't find any info on his fight on another show.and what influence can you have if you are there when the fight takes place,like gameplan etc?
> 
> I have a home show coming up with 4 of my fighters on it.and I wanted to know how it all develops.do you see the fight develop in a report?


If you click on your fighters record you can then view the fight report...link is on the left side of each fight.
Promoters only influence on a fight is to try matching the fighter well, ensuring he has adequate preparation, getting home advantage, assigning a suitable trainer.

Theres no live interaction with a fight. Its just simulated and you get the report.


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> I'm a bit of a begineer but can anybody answer me these questions?
> 
> One of my novices had his first fight the other day on another show and lost.but I've seen no information on the fight anywhere.the only thing I know is that his record is different.how do I consult past fights or look at completed fights?
> 
> And @Rooq,I put him back out for a potential fight on other shows and received a message saying that there was a proposed fight being planned between him and someone else,so to get further information go to 'fight offers' screen.when I go there I can't find anything in offers received or proposed.
> 
> Also does money only go out for your show once it is completed? As I have rooqs left but they are tied up for my upcoming show.what happens if I now spend this money,does it put me in debt.or does it mean the fights fall through.


So you have put him on an open show and the show promoter has agreed and would have made an offer to the proposed opponent. Assuming this was an AI controlled fighter he woukdt have accepted the next game day and now details will be visible in the fight detail screen accessible from the fighter profile.

You will only see the offer for 4 hrs between the game days. Any fight purses you are paying are deducted from the revenue of the show on the day of the fight. You will gey whats left.


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> If you click on your fighters record you can then view the fight report...link is on the left side of each fight.
> Promoters only influence on a fight is to try matching the fighter well, ensuring he has adequate preparation, getting home advantage, assigning a suitable trainer.
> 
> Theres no live interaction with a fight. Its just simulated and you get the report.


Nice one thanks.


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> So you have put him on an open show and the show promoter has agreed and would have made an offer to the proposed opponent. Assuming this was an AI controlled fighter he woukdt have accepted the next game day and now details will be visible in the fight detail screen accessible from the fighter profile.
> 
> You will only see the offer for 4 hrs between the game days. Any fight purses you are paying are deducted from the revenue of the show on the day of the fight. You will gey whats left.


I've just found my fight report,that is brilliant stuff mate.

But how sad for my prospect to lose to Dave 'cheaper than aldi' Liddle.:lol: part of @Lunny stable I believe.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> I received an extremely derisory offer for Philippe to fight one of yours which was rejected, if that's what you mean.


According to the scout, I offered exactly what your fighter expected. I hear he's a bit unhappy about being denied the opportunity to fight a high level fighter.

I'll have to check if notifications is working


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> The game has been stuck in "Processing Started!" mode for hours now.


Was a failure at midnight. Wont get a chance to check until later


----------



## One to watch

Im starting to find my way around now and so it's getting more fun and realistic.

The only quibble I have is if you want your fighters to have good rests and put them all on a show,then there will be a big gap whilst there isn't much to do.but I only have 5 fighters so I'm sure once you start making money and building a stable you should always have stuff to do.its just at the moment I'm kicking my heels a bit.

Fight reports are great though.as is how you design you show,and scout other pros and ams.

I think I made an error by signing 2 ams,as I already had my 2 novices.signing the ams cost me a bomb and I should have gone for experienced fighters.i only have one 12 round fighter.


----------



## Flea Man

One to watch said:


> Im starting to find my way around now and so it's getting more fun and realistic.
> 
> The only quibble I have is if you want your fighters to have good rests and put them all on a show,then there will be a big gap whilst there isn't much to do.but I only have 5 fighters so I'm sure once you start making money and building a stable you should always have stuff to do.its just at the moment I'm kicking my heels a bit.
> 
> Fight reports are great though.as is how you design you show,and scout other pros and ams.
> 
> I think I made an error by signing 2 ams,as I already had my 2 novices.signing the ams cost me a bomb and I should have gone for experienced fighters.i only have one 12 round fighter.


I am sending my prospects out regularly, or at least trying to.


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> Im starting to find my way around now and so it's getting more fun and realistic.
> 
> The only quibble I have is if you want your fighters to have good rests and put them all on a show,then there will be a big gap whilst there isn't much to do.but I only have 5 fighters so I'm sure once you start making money and building a stable you should always have stuff to do.its just at the moment I'm kicking my heels a bit.
> 
> Fight reports are great though.as is how you design you show,and scout other pros and ams.
> 
> I think I made an error by signing 2 ams,as I already had my 2 novices.signing the ams cost me a bomb and I should have gone for experienced fighters.i only have one 12 round fighter.


Cheers. I had a worry that there would be a lot of waiting which will put some players off, or people will start playing and then get bored, but there's no way around this unless I make it unrealistic and allow fighters to fight more regularly. I definitely dont want to do this as I want this game to be as realistic as possible unlike other online games out there where fighters have records like 120 wins, 85 losses and are fighting every two days.


----------



## One to watch

Flea Man said:


> I am sending my prospects out regularly, or at least trying to.


Yeah that's my aim,and the best benefit of having novice fighters.


----------



## Rooq

Also at the start, if you put your prospects on open shows with 3 weeks notice, thats just 3 and a bit days to wait for the fight..in tge meantime you can be shortlisting future opponents or signings


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> Cheers. I had a worry that there would be a lot of waiting which will put some players off, or people will start playing and then get bored, but there's no way around this unless I make it unrealistic and allow fighters to fight more regularly. I definitely dont want to do this as I want this game to be as realistic as possible unlike other online games out there where fighters have records like 120 wins, 85 losses and are fighting every two days.


That is my only concern.but I think you are right about keeping it realistic.

Obviously the bigger the stable you have the more you will have to do.i see it as a game that you flit in and out daily,rather than spend days on without sleeping.thats not a criticism it's just the way it plays.


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Also at the start, if you put your prospects on open shows with 3 weeks notice, thats just 3 and a bit days to wait for the fight..in tge meantime you can be shortlisting future opponents or signings


Diego Borbon beat my lad at flyweight. He's from Argentina, 3-0. I can access his bio, and he's a free agent, but if I search for him to try and sign him he's nowhere to be found????


----------



## Flea Man

@Bryn Your fights will be on the York Hall bill :good

Whoever is masquerading as Frank Warren I ain't paying 3grand for that! Neither of your fighters are ticket sellers :deal


----------



## Grant

If I start this game, is it likely to take over my life?


----------



## Flea Man

Grant said:


> If I start this game, is it likely to take over my life?


Nah. It's bloody good though, and can get better.


----------



## Grant

Flea Man said:


> Nah. It's bloody good though, and can get better.


Cheers. Will try to have a look tonight.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Diego Borbon beat my lad at flyweight. He's from Argentina, 3-0. I can access his bio, and he's a free agent, but if I search for him to try and sign him he's nowhere to be found????


Was he a journeyman? If so, they can't be signed. You wouldn't want to anyway as their stats don't improve


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> That is my only concern.but I think you are right about keeping it realistic.
> 
> Obviously the bigger the stable you have the more you will have to do.i see it as a game that you flit in and out daily,rather than spend days on without sleeping.thats not a criticism it's just the way it plays.


Yes, thats the intention. Imagine ppl will drop in for 20 mins a couple times a day


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Was he a journeyman? If so, they can't be signed. You wouldn't want to anyway as their stats don't improve


He's 3-0, 20 years old and has some potential!


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> Yes, thats the intention. Imagine ppl will drop in for 20 mins a couple times a day


But as far as realism goes, 6 weeks between fights isn't exactly the norm for established fighters in real life. It's not hard to imagine fighters ending up with 100+ fights.
But i guess that's part of the dilemma you have, balancing realism with keeping people from getting bored by a lack of fights when they start of with only two fighters.

One other thing. There is a 15 fighter limit for each promoter, right? That number seems a little low to me.
I mean, of course there should be a limit to how many fighters any promoter can have, as you wouldn't want a few players absolutely dominating everyone else, UFC style.
But anyone setting up their own shows, aren't they likely to have at least around 2-5 fights on each card? Meaning that there could be fairly long gaps between each show regardless of stable size.


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> But as far as realism goes, 6 weeks between fights isn't exactly the norm for established fighters in real life. It's not hard to imagine fighters ending up with 100+ fights.
> But i guess that's part of the dilemma you have, balancing realism with keeping people from getting bored by a lack of fights when they start of with only two fighters.
> 
> One other thing. There is a 15 fighter limit for each promoter, right? That number seems a little low to me.
> I mean, of course there should be a limit to how many fighters any promoter can have, as you wouldn't want a few players absolutely dominating everyone else, UFC style.
> But anyone setting up their own shows, aren't they likely to have at least around 2-5 fights on each card? Meaning that there could be fairly long gaps between each show regardless of stable size.


I'm estimating with a full stable you'll be putting on 1 or 2 shows a game month. 1 month is 5 days of real life. There will be plenty to be doing in that time as well.

The 6 weeks is the min time to prep for a 12 round fight and be fully prepared. If your fighter picks up any damage the recovery time is extended. A serious cut could put you out of action for 6 months.

In testing I was trying to manage around 10 fighters at different levels and that was quite tough.

Btw have I mentioned anywhere the signing fees which are payable on contract renewal. Something to consider when signing lots of fighters.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> He's 3-0, 20 years old and has some potential!


Ok I'll check later


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> I'm estimating with a full stable you'll be putting on 1 or 2 shows a game month. 1 month is 5 days of real life. There will be plenty to be doing in that time as well.
> 
> The 6 weeks is the min time to prep for a 12 round fight and be fully prepared. If your fighter picks up any damage the recovery time is extended. A serious cut could put you out of action for 6 months.
> 
> In testing I was trying to manage around 10 fighters at different levels and that was quite tough.
> 
> Btw have I mentioned anywhere the signing fees which are payable on contract renewal. Something to consider when signing lots of fighters.


All good points there :good

I had no idea that a fighter could be out for up to 6 months, i only remembered you saying something about fighters being ready to prepare for the next fight immediately as long as the next fight was scheduled after his recovery period.. i guess that i just didn't think that the recovery period could last as long as that.

I'm not sure if you've mentioned the part about renewing the contracts, but i did know that, maybe just from me from messing around.

Anyway, what you're saying makes sense. But i think that maybe some might want to at least have the option of having more than 15 fighters, but i can see why you've decided on a fairly low number.


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> Yes, thats the intention. Imagine ppl will drop in for 20 mins a couple times a day


Yes that's how I see it being as well.


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> According to the scout, I offered exactly what your fighter expected. I hear he's a bit unhappy about being denied the opportunity to fight a high level fighter.
> 
> I'll have to check if notifications is working


I don't know who you've been speaking to. Will Phillippe doesn't get out of bed for less than 30 large.


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> I don't know who you've been speaking to. Will Phillippe doesn't get out of bed for less than 30 large.


:lol:
@Rooq When you reset the game to start officially will all the fighters and champions disappear and be replaced by new randoms?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Had my first show earlier, 2 of my 3 lads making their debuts lost, and have subsequently been released from their contracts

Now though I have a month until my next show, which is annoying tbh, I think a stable limit of 30 would be good, and fairly realistic, and that way you can do 25-30 shows a year (or slightly more) so there's not long waits between shows


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> :lol:
> 
> @Rooq When you reset the game to start officially will all the fighters and champions disappear and be replaced by new randoms?


I'm going to rebuild the game data entirely..theres too many discrepancies in the current database which will hopefully not happen again. This basically means running the end of day processing constantly from yr 2000 until mid to late 2014.

Btw looked at that fighter. Pretty sure he's a lvl1 journeyman. A good one but a journeyman nevertheless.


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> Had my first show earlier, 2 of my 3 lads making their debuts lost, and have subsequently been released from their contracts
> 
> Now though I have a month until my next show, which is annoying tbh, I think a stable limit of 30 would be good, and fairly realistic, and that way you can do 25-30 shows a year (or slightly more) so there's not long waits between shows


I will take this under consideration. If it looks like players are filling up their stables that quickly and still think they can manage more fighters i'll look at changing this. Another idea is promoters can set up a "feeder" promoter. Ie another promoter they use to try out prospects and then sign to their main promoter when ready.


----------



## Rooq

By the way @everyone. How are response times on the site? Are pages taking ages to load and do you have to wait long after clicking a button? There is a lot of code behind the pages so I wouldn't be suprised if it slowed down when more people join.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

No problem whatsover for me


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> By the way @everyone. How are response times on the site? Are pages taking ages to load and do you have to wait long after clicking a button? There is a lot of code behind the pages so I wouldn't be suprised if it slowed down when more people join.


It's good.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> By the way @everyone. How are response times on the site? Are pages taking ages to load and do you have to wait long after clicking a button? There is a lot of code behind the pages so I wouldn't be suprised if it slowed down when more people join.


Mostly fine but sometimes going between pages fucks up. Like, I'll be on a fighters profile and click "attributes" or "schedule fight" or any of those things and it just takes me back to the manager office for some reason.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> Mostly fine but sometimes going between pages fucks up. Like, I'll be on a fighters profile and click "attributes" or "schedule fight" or any of those things and it just takes me back to the manager office for some reason.


The game stores the boxer id while you are browsing the pages. If it loses this (eg you are away for 10 mins) you get redirected to managers office. Otherwise you'd get an error.


----------



## Wallet

Some records overlap into the result column:


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Some records overlap into the result column:


Cheers I'll have a look.


----------



## Wallet

The drop down lists are a bit dodgy for me on chrome:


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> The drop down lists are a bit dodgy for me on chrome:


Is that android or desktop?


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> Is that android or desktop?


Desktop.


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> The drop down lists are a bit dodgy for me on chrome:


I get that on IE (desktop, at work) as well, but not on chrome on my tablet.


----------



## Rooq

On 4th October there is a huge night of world championship boxing at Ricoh Colliseum in Toronto, Canada.
The show is open to anyone looking for exposure on Canadian tv.


----------



## Rooq

I'll have to do some more testing in IE and Chrome. Firefox seems to work best


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> I'll have to do some more testing in IE and Chrome. Firefox seems to work best


When will this be reset mate? Don't want to set a card up for November if the game will reset before we get there.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> When will this be reset mate? Don't want to set a card up for November if the game will reset before we get there.


Keep going as normal mate. Once I sort out a few bugs and enhancements I'm going to accelerate the game days so we can get some PPVs and unifications etc tested. So we will get through November during beta. As PPV needs to be set up 3 or 4 months in advance I'll take the game through to the end of 2014


----------



## Flea Man

@Wallet Mark Duffy is ranked 8th by the IRBF.

I see a few scenarios;

-My boy unifies the titles. I give you a voluntary shot for fuck all money. 
-My boy loses the titles. We fight you for the European and we take fuck all money.
-My boy unifies the titles. I sign O'Sullivan and match Duffy with him for the next shot at the champ.

Either way, Saensak Bus Station has his eyes on some huge fights not just for the flyweight division, but for Ireland, and Wallace Spector better not do an Al Haymon and protect his china chinned fraud.


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Keep going as normal mate. Once I sort out a few bugs and enhancements I'm going to accelerate the game days so we can get some PPVs and unifications etc tested. So we will get through November during beta. As PPV needs to be set up 3 or 4 months in advance I'll take the game through to the end of 2014


Cool.


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> @Wallet Mark Duffy is ranked 8th by the IRBF.
> 
> I see a few scenarios;
> 
> -My boy unifies the titles. I give you a voluntary shot for fuck all money.
> -My boy loses the titles. We fight you for the European and we take fuck all money.
> -My boy unifies the titles. I sign O'Sullivan and match Duffy with him for the next shot at the champ.
> 
> Either way, Saensak Bus Station has his eyes on some huge fights not just for the flyweight division, but for Ireland, and Wallace Spector better not do an Al Haymon and protect his china chinned fraud.


Exciting times for Irish flyweights.

Duffy's still got to beat McLoughlin first though.


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> Exciting times for Irish flyweights.
> 
> Duffy's still got to beat McLoughlin first though.


You better hope he gets through 'im or we will use McLoughlin for a showcase before we move to super fly!


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> You better hope he gets through 'im or we will use McLoughlin for a showcase before we move to super fly!


Don't worry about that.

There is a long reigning Irish world champ at super-fly too: http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=1158


----------



## Lunny

Exciting times for Lunny Promotions. We've just sold out La Maison du Parti de Bonanjo in Cameroon.

With this and our Cape Town card last month Lunny Promotions is really making Africa a powerhouse of the boxing world.


Orane 'Black Valuev' Nicolai has been practicing his eBolo punches to unleash on Chris Adamu. Sickening power that lad.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Desktop.


Ok, looks like IE and Chrome dont like drop down lists with a transparent background. I've changed the background to black now, so give it a try and let me know if ok?


----------



## Flea Man

@Rooq the no.1 independtly ranked Heavyweight has never fought there, has no titles, and is actually the cruiserweight champ.


----------



## Flea Man

Lunny said:


> Exciting times for Lunny Promotions. We've just sold out La Maison du Parti de Bonanjo in Cameroon.
> 
> With this and our Cape Town card last month Lunny Promotions is really making Africa a powerhouse of the boxing world.
> 
> Orane 'Black Valuev' Nicolai has been practicing his eBolo punches to unleash on Chris Adamu. Sickening power that lad.


Nah mate, I am smashing it in Cameroon and am trying to acquire more Africans to build a bigger market out there.

Shit out of luck son.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Some records overlap into the result column:


this seems to be specific to IE and Chrome as well. It should "wrap" so it goes onto the next line.

So i've made it a bit bigger and it will now cope with XX(XX)-XX(XX)-X
For any fighter having more than 100 wins / losses or more than 9 draws, it will probably screw up again.


----------



## Lunny

Flea Man said:


> Nah mate, I am smashing it in Cameroon and am trying to acquire more Africans to build a bigger market out there.
> 
> Shit out of luck son.


Woah WTF, I didn't realise someone else was setting up camp here.

Listen, boyo, Africa is MY continent. We run shit round here.

This is gonna turn into Frank vs Eddie, Africa edition.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq the no.1 independtly ranked Heavyweight has never fought there, has no titles, and is actually the cruiserweight champ.


Yes that boxer is corrupt - not just the data, but the fact he's defended the cruiserweight title several times while coming in at over 260 lbs. The issue which caused this has been fixed.

I think I'll actually force him to retire rather than sort out his ranking


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Yes that boxer is corrupt - not just the data, but the fact he's defended the cruiserweight title several times while coming in at over 260 lbs. The issue which caused this has been fixed.
> 
> I think I'll actually force him to retire rather than sort out his ranking


Ahhh that's him!


----------



## Flea Man

Lunny said:


> Woah WTF, I didn't realise someone else was setting up camp here.
> 
> Listen, boyo, Africa is MY continent. We run shit round here.
> 
> This is gonna turn into Frank vs Eddie, Africa edition.


:lol:

We should work together....synergy.


----------



## Flea Man

@Rooq if I send you a list of names from the incredible Zimbabwean heavyweight era is there a chance that 'Hitler the Killer' might populate at some point?


----------



## Rooq

Rooq said:


> Yes that boxer is corrupt - not just the data, but the fact he's defended the cruiserweight title several times while coming in at over 260 lbs. The issue which caused this has been fixed.
> 
> I think I'll actually force him to retire rather than sort out his ranking


he'll retire next time the training process runs. i cant take him out of the rankings though - this should happen automatically when they get recreated on 1 Sept


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq if I send you a list of names from the incredible Ugandan heavyweight era is there a chance that 'Hitler the Killer' might populate at some point?


i created a name database. i think Ugandans are using a mixture of african and muslim names...
feel free to send a list of names and I can add them to the database at some point if they are not already there. However, I store firstnames and surnames separately, so its unlikely that exactly the same name combination will be used


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

When the proper game comes out will prospects still be brought along with 15 fights against guys without a win between them before stepping up in a domestic title fight?

It's frustrating lol


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> i created a name database. i think Ugandans are using a mixture of african and muslim names...
> feel free to send a list of names and I can add them to the database at some point if they are not already there. However, I store firstnames and surnames separately, so its unlikely that exactly the same name combination will be used


I edited; they were in fact from Zimbabwe.

And trust me, any combination of those fighters' names would be....incredible and hilarious.


----------



## Flea Man

Unknown Poster said:


> When the proper game comes out will prospects still be brought along with 15 fights against guys without a win between them before stepping up in a domestic title fight?
> 
> It's frustrating lol


I won't be bringing my lads up that way.

Although I'm considering fabricating a KO artist by putting him in with 50 woeful journeymen.


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> When the proper game comes out will prospects still be brought along with 15 fights against guys without a win between them before stepping up in a domestic title fight?
> 
> It's frustrating lol


you can manage your fighters how you want...

If you are talking about the AI managed fighters though, they try to use different levels of journeymen depending on their class and proexperience. Some of these journeymen will have winning records having beaten a few prospects and other lower class journeymen, others will have no wins. And then it can be quite possible for the fighter to be picked to fight an eliminator for one of the lesser titles, due to the lack of depth in each weight division.


----------



## Lunny

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq if I send you a list of names from the incredible Zimbabwean heavyweight era is there a chance that 'Hitler the Killer' might populate at some point?


:rofl This has to happen.

If there's a problem with using other people's names you could just make them up like Pro Evo. So instead of Hitler the Killer you could have Adolf the Murderer or something.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Flea Man said:


> I won't be bringing my lads up that way.
> 
> Although I'm considering fabricating a KO artist by putting him in with 50 woeful journeymen.


One of my fighters was 9 and 0, so my first fight promoting him I put him in with a solid enough looking joruneyman with a losing record, and my guy gets dominated, then I realised the combined wins of his 9 opponents is 4 with about 200 losses, how the fuck can you judge these lads when they're fighting at that level for 15 odd fights?

:-(

Still though I might do what you just said and try get to 100-0 against nothing but bums


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Rooq said:


> you can manage your fighters how you want...
> 
> If you are talking about the AI managed fighters though, they try to use different levels of journeymen depending on their class and proexperience. Some of these journeymen will have winning records having beaten a few prospects and other lower class journeymen, others will have no wins. And then it can be quite possible for the fighter to be picked to fight an eliminator for one of the lesser titles, due to the lack of depth in each weight division.


But my point is loads of unbeaten prospects (and I do mean loads) seem to not have faced anyone with more than one win
http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=5483
http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=11652

These 2 for example, look at their opponents records before I signed them lol


----------



## Flea Man

Lunny said:


> :rofl This has to happen.
> 
> If there's a problem with using other people's names you could just make them up like Pro Evo. So instead of Hitler the Killer you could have Adolf the Murderer or something.


I don't think there will be any copyright claims coming from Hitler The Killer, Captain Cleopas Marvel, Proud Kilimanjiro, Bompaphani Bonyongo Destroyer, Sam Shithole, Jukebox Timebomb, Anderson Size, Martin Kumbu-Kumbu or Walter Ringo Starr :lol:


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> But my point is loads of unbeaten prospects (and I do mean loads) seem to not have faced anyone with more than one win
> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=5483
> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=11652
> 
> These 2 for example, look at their opponents records before I signed them lol


You are kind of supposed to analyse a fighter before signing him. And that includes looking at his padded record.
Also, you might want to check what your trainer is advising before scheduling a fight. if he is advising that the fighter needs fights against a journeyman type opponent, thats exactly what is required...and you can still find some journeymen with wins on their records

yep...i can see you put one of these very green prospects in with a decent non-journeyman fighter with 900-1000 stamina and A LOT of pro experience. so i can see why your prospect got stopped


----------



## Lunny

Flea Man said:


> I don't think there will be any copyright claims coming from Hitler The Killer, Captain Cleopas Marvel, Proud Kilimanjiro, Bompaphani Bonyongo Destroyer, Sam Shithole, Jukebox Timebomb, Anderson Size, Martin Kumbu-Kumbu or Walter Ringo Starr :lol:


:rofl:rofl:rofl Sam Shithole!


----------



## Rooq

having said that...Stuart Giblins record looks a bit dodgy as he has fought the 6 round distance a load of times and so should have had enough pro experience to have stepped up.

so i'll look into it


----------



## Flea Man

Lunny said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl Sam Shithole!


:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> Don't worry about that.
> 
> There is a long reigning Irish world champ at super-fly too: http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=1158


Ha! Juan Rodriguez and Chris Brown would stomp that fool.


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> Ha! Juan Rodriguez and Chris Brown would stomp that fool.


We'll be happy to batter them once we move up and reign over the super flyweight division.

I don't wanna lose my boys @Rooq :sademoticon


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> I won't be bringing my lads up that way.
> 
> Although I'm considering fabricating a KO artist by putting him in with 50 woeful journeymen.


Check out my KO artist.

http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=4428


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> Check out my KO artist.
> 
> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=4428


:rofl Fucking Hell! What was his record when you signed him???

He hasn't even conquered domestic level yet!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> :rofl Fucking Hell! What was his record when you signed him???
> 
> He hasn't even conquered domestic level yet!


51(51)-0, he has genuinely been ducked and had like 4 opponents pull out of fights with him since I signed him :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> 51(51)-0, he has genuinely been ducked and had like 4 opponents pull out of fights with him since I signed him :lol:


Well once I take ovee super fly I will offer him a title shot as voluntary :deal


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> :rofl Fucking Hell! What was his record when you signed him???
> 
> He hasn't even conquered domestic level yet!


Meanwhile Duffy is icing European champions and on the verge of a world title fight after 13 fights. :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=1597

TBE

No blueprint

76 Have tried

King of the 4 rounders


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> Meanwhile Duffy is icing European champions and on the verge of a world title fight after 13 fights. :lol:


:lol: The Irish>>>> The Argies


----------



## Flea Man

Unknown Poster said:


> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=1597
> 
> TBE
> 
> No blueprint
> 
> 76 Have tried
> 
> King of the 4 rounders


Move him up to super bantam and I will accomodate him with a world title fight in Bangkok.


----------



## Flea Man

@Rooq I will gladly assemble a list of Korean names for you. Do you want it on an excel spreadsheet or summat? Can there be a hyphen in their first names because they all have them! I.e Tae-Shik Kim, Jung-Koo Chang etc etc


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Taking a huge gamble putting my 1-0 amateur star Ziotnik in with the number 3 LHW in germany


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> Taking a huge gamble putting my 1-0 amateur star Ziotnik in with the number 3 LHW in germany


He'll get blasted. Bad choice.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> He'll get blasted. Bad choice.


I don't think he will m8.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Chacal said:


> I don't think he will m8.


he will m80


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq I will gladly assemble a list of Korean names for you. Do you want it on an excel spreadsheet or summat? Can there be a hyphen in their first names because they all have them! I.e Tae-Shik Kim, Jung-Koo Chang etc etc


i think hyphens are ok. spaces can be a problem. the format i use is like

Name NameType
Tae-Shik F
Kim S

so there is one table, but distinguish between forenames and surnames with the nametype.

If you can do it in Open Office that would be great.

I need a few other things to add S Korea as well though...

A list of cities and the regions they are in. At least 5 would be good.
A list of venues in the cities above with capacity. an idea of the type of venue would be good as well to give me an indication of the booking fee/fight revenue. e.g. is it a purpose built arena? an outdoor stadium? an exhibition/conference hall? a night club or small multipurpose hall?

Finally, you could give me an idea of what styles, stances and weightclasses are most common.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> Taking a huge gamble putting my 1-0 amateur star Ziotnik in with the number 3 LHW in germany


i did mention the proexperience factor used in fight simulation? mainly to stop amateur stars beating established pro's in their first fight due to superior stats?


----------



## Rooq

btw, going to run the end of day processing in a few mins to put in some bug fixes


----------



## Wallet

Looking at some of the rankings, surely the mandatory challengers should be ranked #1 by the organisation?


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Looking at some of the rankings, surely the mandatory challengers should be ranked #1 by the organisation?


I'll probably remove the mandatory from the rankings altogther, like with the champion.


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> i think hyphens are ok. spaces can be a problem. the format i use is like
> 
> Name NameType
> Tae-Shik F
> Kim S
> 
> so there is one table, but distinguish between forenames and surnames with the nametype.
> 
> If you can do it in Open Office that would be great.
> 
> I need a few other things to add S Korea as well though...
> 
> A list of cities and the regions they are in. At least 5 would be good.
> A list of venues in the cities above with capacity. an idea of the type of venue would be good as well to give me an indication of the booking fee/fight revenue. e.g. is it a purpose built arena? an outdoor stadium? an exhibition/conference hall? a night club or small multipurpose hall?
> 
> Finally, you could give me an idea of what styles, stances and weightclasses are most common.


Yes, no worries to all of that mate. Will sort it out for you in the next couple of days .

I do think you should start light flyweight up. Just populate it with Thais, Panamanians, Mexicans, Koreans, Chinese, Japanese and Nicaraguans :deal

When more people are playing it'll give more players a chance to get a champ.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> i did mention the proexperience factor used in fight simulation? mainly to stop amateur stars beating established pro's in their first fight due to superior stats?


when does that stop being a thing? 5 fights? 10?


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> when does that stop being a thing? 5 fights? 10?


When the fighters trainer tells you the fighter is ready for competetive fights.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Yes, no worries to all of that mate. Will sort it out for you in the next couple of days .
> 
> I do think you should start light flyweight up. Just populate it with Thais, Panamanians, Mexicans, Koreans, Chinese, Japanese and Nicaraguans :deal
> 
> When more people are playing it'll give more players a chance to get a champ.


I'll think about doing that for the restart.


----------



## Bryn

Flea Man said:


> @*Bryn* Your fights will be on the York Hall bill :good
> 
> Whoever is masquerading as Frank Warren I ain't paying 3grand for that! Neither of your fighters are ticket sellers :deal


Do I need to do anything m8?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq

this is juan rodriguez, 51-0. The trainer is STILL recommending journeymen despite him being a former argie champ (and future world champ)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Is it cause he's never had a fight go past 3 rounds @Rooq ?


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> Is it cause he's never had a fight go past 3 rounds @Rooq ?


yep that will be it. pro experience will only go to a certain level if he's only been 3 rounds. kind of like the AJ dilemma

you need to find him someone iron chinned to get him some rounds.


----------



## Rooq

or step up in class slightly.


----------



## Rooq

yep...it looks like he hasnt fought anyone with a good chin. does look like a fuckin beast though

given this, and what Unknown was saying earlier, the AI scheduling needs a bit of a rethink to move prospects along quicker.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> or step up in class slightly.


I've got him in an argie eliminator for now. It's scheduled so far away though but it's a 12 round fight so does he need it? Tbh he could probably clear the guy out in a few rounds.


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> yep...it looks like he hasnt fought anyone with a good chin. does look like a fuckin beast though
> 
> given this, and what Unknown was saying earlier, the AI scheduling needs a bit of a rethink to move prospects along quicker.


I dunno. I mean, there are a fair few fighters that have stepped it up quickly I've found, especially the good amateurs.

Perhaps rather than just moving up in class when you beat someone of a higher class you move up a bit more on a decent win streak? Not so much that you can fight 70 bums and be one of the best in the world....you catch my drift.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

-Prospects need to be moved along quicker in general

-There needs to be less fighters with 2 wins at most from 30 odd fights, I understand the need for journeymen but this basically seems to be you're either a domestic champ level or you can't win a fight lol


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Unknown Poster said:


> -Prospects need to be moved along quicker in general
> 
> -There needs to be less fighters with 2 wins at most from 30 odd fights, I understand the need for journeymen but this basically seems to be you're either a domestic champ level or you can't win a fight lol


Also I know you mentioned this earlier but guys still fighting 4/6 rounders after 30 odd fights is shit too

PS. Hope I don't sound like a moaning cunt with my posts in here today, this game is the fucking dogs mate, just trying to be constructive


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Also in another boxing sim I used to play when they did the round by round analysis thing they did a score for it too, so each round you can see who won it (obviously the judges didn't always agree with that scoring though) without having to read the statistics and make a guess, that would be cool too


----------



## Guest

man this forum has gone to shit. can't even make fun of Bellews kids names anymore.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

robpalmer135 said:


> man this forum has gone to shit. can't even make fun of Bellews kids names anymore.


says the boy who cried because he had cancer and becasue his wife got put on here


----------



## Guest

Unknown Poster said:


> says the boy who cried because he had cancer and becasue his wife got put on here


That doesn't make any sense you gimp.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Them Bones said:


> Rooq, i was thinking. While the 4 or 6 hour days are perfect (imo) for the game when it starts for real, but why are we doing that for the beta test? I mean, for the most part we're just waiting, which makes it more difficult to give any real feedback imo.
> As i understand it, the purpose of us doing the beta testing is to find flaws and make suggestions to what could be better etc, but with the game moving so slowly, i do think that makes it a bit unnecessarily hard to get a real feel for the game and give more constructive feedback.
> 
> Anyway, that's just my opinion, and it sure isn't a criticism of the game itself, just the beta testing part. Not sure if the others will agree or not.


:deal

I'd quite like this to happen for a while and see how it goes, maybe a day every 2 hours so you get through near enough 2 weeks every day


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Unknown Poster said:


> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=1597
> 
> TBE
> 
> No blueprint
> 
> 76 Have tried
> 
> King of the 4 rounders


I have a 52-0 Super Fly Weight with a padded record willing to move up and challenge you. Somebodies 0 has to go. This is the fight the people want.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Chacal said:


> I have a 52-0 Super Fly Weight with a padded record willing to move up and challenge you. Somebodies 0 has to go. This is the fight the people want.


He isn't my boxer m80, I just liked his record

Also I don't have anyone at the weight too whoop your padded guys ass, sorry m80


----------



## banger620

Unknown Poster said:


> Can we get a bigger picture of the bride?
> 
> I have a spare 20 minutes...


Love to help you but will only get banned again when the cunt moans


----------



## Guest

banger620 said:


> Love to help you but will only get banned again when the cunt moans


I never complained before. You don't need a complaint from someone for you to get banned for break the rules.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Can we please not derail the Choi from it's now one and only dedicated topic please, thank you.


----------



## banger620

robpalmer135 said:


> *I never complained before*. You don't need a complaint from someone for you to get banned for break the rules.


Never said you did.


----------



## Guest

banger620 said:


> Never said you did.


.....


----------



## Flea Man

Unknown Poster said:


> says the boy who cried because he had cancer and becasue his wife got put on here


:rofl


----------



## Flea Man

Who is controlling Lucius Sweet???? SHOW YOURSELF!


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> Also I know you mentioned this earlier but guys still fighting 4/6 rounders after 30 odd fights is shit too
> 
> PS. Hope I don't sound like a moaning cunt with my posts in here today, this game is the fucking dogs mate, just trying to be constructive


Problem with the code mate. It looks like fighters are getting stuck in a loop where they are only experienced enough to fight journeymen but aren't getting any experience from those fights so they just carry on fighting journeymen until they are offered an eliminator.

I'm sorting this out.


----------



## One to watch

Them bones is spot on when he says about speeding up the days so we can do the test as thorough as possible.

I do have a lot of sympathy for rooq here,this is a big job.but better to take your time and get it right than throw it out early with glitches and holes in.


----------



## Grant

Can you imagine the rows on here if there was ever a Brit Forum meet?

We'd have to do one at a Warren show and one at a Hearn show.


----------



## Flea Man

Grant said:


> Can you imagine the rows on here if there was ever a Brit Forum meet?
> 
> We'd have to do one at a Warren show and one at a Hearn show.


The Nottingham one went alright :yep


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> The Nottingham one went alright :yep


Because everyone loves Fat Mick :mickfingers


----------



## Flea Man

Can't believe my York Hall show is destined to flop...only 364 tickets sold!


----------



## One to watch

@Rooq

As the show sells,it shows you the ticket income value and sponsorship money.but the purses for the fighters have yet to go out.So that means I know if I am going to make money on the show or not in advance.

So can I spend any money still in my account,as I know it will be covered by the show?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

That's shocking lol

I set up shows at the Manchester arena and the 02 and to try and drum up some ticket sales i've had to win a fuckload of foreign pursebids, 6 of the 10 fights on the Manc bill are either world title fights or Eliminators/Euro title fights, just so it wasn't like 5% filled


----------



## One to watch

I've only sold 333 tickets in an 1800 capacity venue in Denmark.

Maybe my 3 prospect v journeyman fights hasn't whetted the appetite.it doesn't help that my light Middle headliner has 25 wins and 0 ko's,which I didn't notice at the time.atsch


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

@Rooq

I think I fucked up mate, I had 13 fighters, and put offers in for 2 pros and 2 amateurs, the 2 pros joined, and then the next day the 2 amateurs have accepted my offer, and I now have 17 fighters, although only 15 are visible on the office page, so I can't do anything with my 2 amatuers lol, HELP


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> @Rooq
> 
> I think I fucked up mate, I had 13 fighters, and put offers in for 2 pros and 2 amateurs, the 2 pros joined, and then the next day the 2 amateurs have accepted my offer, and I now have 17 fighters, although only 15 are visible on the office page, so I can't do anything with my 2 amatuers lol, HELP


It shouldnt have let you do that...cheers for letting me know. I'll have to release 2 of the fighters and give you the money back.


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> I've only sold 333 tickets in an 1800 capacity venue in Denmark.
> 
> Maybe my 3 prospect v journeyman fights hasn't whetted the appetite.it doesn't help that my light Middle headliner has 25 wins and 0 ko's,which I didn't notice at the time.atsch


Fans like a competitive fight.

There is a thread about show revenue on the forum which might give you more of an idea.


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> Fans like a competitive fight.
> 
> There is a thread about show revenue on the forum which might give you more of an idea.


No I deserve a poor turnout,but I'm playing the long game here.my boys are just sharpening their tools.im not in this game for the money,I want to make a champion from scratch.


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> That's shocking lol
> 
> I set up shows at the Manchester arena and the 02 and to try and drum up some ticket sales i've had to win a fuckload of foreign pursebids, 6 of the 10 fights on the Manc bill are either world title fights or Eliminators/Euro title fights, just so it wasn't like 5% filled


Are any of the world title fights involving a Brit?
Or are the foreign fighters extremely popular?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Rooq said:


> Are any of the world title fights involving a Brit?
> Or are the foreign fighters extremely popular?


1 of the world title fighs is a British dude, don't think any of them were that popular but haven't really bothered looking tbh


----------



## Flea Man

One to watch said:


> No I deserve a poor turnout,but I'm playing the long game here.my boys are just sharpening their tools.im not in this game for the money,I want to make a champion from scratch.


This game is astounding!


----------



## One to watch

Flea Man said:


> This game is astounding!


Yeah it's great.

I think the longer you play it and learn all of the possibilities out there,then the better it will become.like I signed my fighters without checking on things that I now would.

But the idea of guiding a prospect up the ladder is very appealing to me.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

One to watch said:


> No I deserve a poor turnout,but I'm playing the long game here.my boys are just sharpening their tools.im not in this game for the money,I want to make a champion from scratch.


Same here, I've been investing in prospects and that's what I'll be doing when the game is reset too.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

One to watch said:


> Yeah it's great.
> 
> I think the longer you play it and learn all of the possibilities out there,then the better it will become.like I signed my fighters without checking on things that I now would.
> 
> But the idea of guiding a prospect up the ladder is very appealing to me.


When signing amateurs I look for 900+ in the "training" section and max age 20, then look for the most potential.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> When signing amateurs I look for 900+ in the "training" section and max age 20, then look for the most potential.


Good tactic. Every fighter has a predefined potential for each attribute which is not visible to the player. However, the younger fighters have a better chance of having a high potential ceiling. And having a high training stat will help him achieve it.


----------



## Flea Man

I'm going for either champions and trying to unify (or defend against shit mandatories depending on where I can sell tickets) or nationally ranked fighters that I can navigate into easy(ish) world title fights.

At the moment I'm spread about, but when the real game comes I may try and monopolise the lower weight classes, especially if light fly comes to fruition.


----------



## Flea Man

*Moyoyo McBryde today agreed to join the growing stable of Mismatchroom promotions. The promoter will be picking up an excellent amateur who appeared at the previous Olympics. The 20 year old Swarmer from Accra, Ghana believes he has joined a winning team with Mismatchroom promotions, and hopes they will help him achieve world honours. *

Mismatchroom promotions atsch :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> Good tactic. Every fighter has a predefined potential for each attribute which is not visible to the player. However, the younger fighters have a better chance of having a high potential ceiling. And having a high training stat will help him achieve it.


How does this guy's potential look? 96 born.

http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/Attributes.aspx


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> How does this guy's potential look? 96 born.
> 
> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/Attributes.aspx


I cant see that mate. You'd need to give me the guys fighter id or name. (the fighter id is the number which appears at the end of the URL when you look at the fight record)


----------



## Rooq

Rooq said:


> I cant see that mate. You'd need to give me the guys fighter id or name. (the fighter id is the number which appears at the end of the URL when you look at the fight record)


Plus I need to be at home where I can log on to the database


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> I cant see that mate. You'd need to give me the guys fighter id or name. (the fighter id is the number which appears at the end of the URL when you look at the fight record)


16148


----------



## Flea Man

How about selling out the O2 in Dublin. Capacity crowd of 14500 :happy


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> 16148


Kind of mixed potential. Ring IQ, accuracy and body toughness will always be quite poor. Defence, head movement and footwork fairly average.
His best stats will be power and hand speed.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> How about selling out the O2 in Dublin. Capacity crowd of 14500 :happy


I'll be trying to sell out an 18'000 argie stadium soon. Had sold out my argie show coming up but the money wasn't adding up cause the game fucked me with the TV scheduling so I withdrew one of the fighters. If all goes right though my next argie card will have two world title fights and an argie title fight, as well as some olympian prospects.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> How about selling out the O2 in Dublin. Capacity crowd of 14500 :happy


The extremely popular Daniel Doyle in a unification fight...that fight itself is stadium sell-out / PPV material


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> @Rooq
> 
> As the show sells,it shows you the ticket income value and sponsorship money.but the purses for the fighters have yet to go out.So that means I know if I am going to make money on the show or not in advance.
> 
> So can I spend any money still in my account,as I know it will be covered by the show?


sorry mate, missed this. Yes you can spend the money in your account if the show revenue covers the purses which are due to go out. If the show revenue didn't fully cover the purse, the difference would come out of your capital.

actually I think the way it does it, the show revenue is added first, and then the fight purses are deducted. There is a scenario in which promoters could go into the red, but that should only happen if you do things like sign fighters at the same time as cancelling fights and having to pay out compensation


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> The extremely popular Daniel Doyle in a unification fight...that fight itself is stadium sell-out / PPV material


No PPV offers as far as I know????

Yep, no undercard :yep


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> sorry mate, missed this. Yes you can spend the money in your account if the show revenue covers the purses which are due to go out. If the show revenue didn't fully cover the purse, the difference would come out of your capital.
> 
> actually I think the way it does it, the show revenue is added first, and then the fight purses are deducted. There is a scenario in which promoters could go into the red, but that should only happen if you do things like sign fighters at the same time as cancelling fights and having to pay out compensation


Excellent thanks.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> No PPV offers as far as I know????
> 
> Yep, no undercard :yep


no..you don't get offered PPV. You have to propose it yourself and check if any broadcasters are interested.

Check the TV & PPV guide in the forum

edit: too late for this fight, but something to be tested when I get round to it


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> no..you don't get offered PPV. You have to propose it yourself and check if any broadcasters are interested.
> 
> Check the TV & PPV guide in the forum
> 
> edit: too late for this fight, but something to be tested when I get round to it


Perhaps when you set up any card there is a box you could check to say 'propose PPV for this date' or summat like that?

How much d'ya reckon I've lost on this one?


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Perhaps when you set up any card there is a box you could check to say 'propose PPV for this date' or summat like that?
> 
> How much d'ya reckon I've lost on this one?


no idea..but you haven't got any tv coverage for that show so there would be a significant difference.

I dont really know how PPV works in real life (I'm not an expert like Rob), but I imagine that the idea of a PPV is first proposed to PPV broadcasters, and if they agree that the matchup is PPV worthy then the promoter goes on to try to make it happen. Therefore, at this point you dont need to book any shows or have any fight negotiations. you are just saying "I'd like to match Boxer A with Boxer B in November, 2014 somewhere in Ireland. Anyone interested in putting this on PPV?"


----------



## Flea Man

http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=16146
@Chacal My top Olympic prospect will make his debut in 3 hours. The Scottish Tony Bellew :deal


----------



## Rooq

Has anyone come across the Recent Fights page yet? It should appear if you log on and one of your guys has been in a fight since last log on.


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> Has anyone come across the Recent Fights page yet? It should appear if you log on and one of your guys has been in a fight since last log on.


Awesome, mate! I have a fight scheduled today, so i'll get to check it out in 40 mins.


----------



## One to watch

Them Bones said:


> Awesome, mate! I have a fight scheduled today, so i'll get to check it out in 40 mins.


Yeah I've got 4 fights on a show coming up at 8 o clock :happy

Come on the lads.


----------



## One to watch

BOOM!!!

4 out of 4 on my home show.


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> BOOM!!!
> 
> 4 out of 4 on my home show.


did it show the Recent Fights page instead of going straight to Managers Office?


----------



## Rooq

i've got some more fixes to put in so next i'll be running the next end of day in about an hour


----------



## Wallet

Two of my fighters were ordered to fight an eliminator so I made the fight. I then realised the venue was far too big so I've cancelled it but now both fighters have lost their eliminator position. The fight hadn't gone to purse bids so surely it should revert to how the situation was before I made the fight initially?


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Two of my fighters were ordered to fight an eliminator so I made the fight. I then realised the venue was far too big so I've cancelled it but now both fighters have lost their eliminator position. The fight hadn't gone to purse bids so surely it should revert to how the situation was before I made the fight initially?


Thats something I can look at. There was a reason it was designef like this..probably from before I introduced purse bids. I think I would have to have it so the positions are stripped if the eliminator or mand is within 9 weeks of the due date.


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> did it show the Recent Fights page instead of going straight to Managers Office?


Not that I noticed.


----------



## Rooq

Rooq said:


> Thats something I can look at. There was a reason it was designef like this..probably from before I introduced purse bids. I think I would have to have it so the positions are stripped if the eliminator or mand is within 9 weeks of the due date.


ok, ive actually made it 11 weeks @Wallet as this is when purse bids would have been raised if the fight hadnt been made. I'll also put a warning in the schedule fight confirmation message so it will be up to promoters to take the risk


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> Not that I noticed.


just realised i never copied the amended page to the server atsch

you might get it now


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> just realised i never copied the amended page to the server atsch
> 
> you might get it now


It worked for me just now :good


----------



## Wallet

Seems like that could make it difficult to make PPV fights to me.


----------



## Rooq

duplicate!


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Seems like that could make it difficult to make PPV fights to me.


Its not supposed to be easy...

if Mick Hennessey has an exclusive contract to show UK fights on Channel 5, can he put on a PPV on Sky? (not that he would ever have a PPV worthy card like)

also, there are only certain countries which have PPV. e.g. there is no PPV boxing in Germany or Spain, but there is in UK and Ireland.


----------



## Rooq

just made some changes to the TV deal screen. as recommended by @Flea Man you can now jump straight to the schedule show screen from TV Deals. It even remembers the date and country for you


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> just made some changes to the TV deal screen. as recommended by @Flea Man you can now jump straight to the schedule show screen from TV Deals. It even remembers the date and country for you


:good


----------



## Rooq

@Them Bones

You now have American Welterweight and P4Per, Dylan Melnikoff in your stable. Can you try setting up a PPV for him from the TV Deals - Propose a PPV screen. i'd suggest trying to set up a unification with Kristian Storm (cool German name!) somewhere in the US.

Note if you get any exclusive offers from US tv broadcasters other than HBO or Showtime, reject them as you wont then be able to get a PPV broadcaster to agree to the fight.


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> @*Them Bones*
> 
> You now have American Welterweight and P4Per, Dylan Melnikoff in your stable. Can you try setting up a PPV for him from the TV Deals - Propose a PPV screen. i'd suggest trying to set up a unification with Kristian Storm (cool German name!) somewhere in the US.
> 
> Note if you get any exclusive offers from US tv broadcasters other than HBO or Showtime, reject them as you wont then be able to get a PPV broadcaster to agree to the fight.


Nice, i've sent in the proposal.
The only problem is that i'm down to just 1437 Rooqies, so i guess it will be 500 seat stadium at best for this PPV unification :lol: atsch


----------



## Wallet

The Irish title is competed over 10 rounds, @Rooq.


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> @*Them Bones*
> 
> You now have American Welterweight and P4Per, Dylan Melnikoff in your stable. Can you try setting up a PPV for him from the TV Deals - Propose a PPV screen. i'd suggest trying to set up a unification with Kristian Storm (cool German name!) somewhere in the US.
> 
> Note if you get any exclusive offers from US tv broadcasters other than HBO or Showtime, reject them as you wont then be able to get a PPV broadcaster to agree to the fight.


HBO accepted the PPV proposal.
I also received a TV deal offer from ESPN, which i'll reject.

The PPV is scheduled for December(which was the earliest month available when requesting the PPV) , but i haven't made the fight itself yet.. or booked a venue. I'll get on that soon.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> The Irish title is competed over 10 rounds, @Rooq.


It was too much effort to have titles with correct number of rounds so I just made all title fights 12.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anyone having trouble purchasing cash


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Noonaldinho said:


> Anyone having trouble purchasing cash


 @Rooq


----------



## Rooq

Out of funds...300 pretend quid gone in about 5 days

If people are really desperate for more capital, in the interest of continued testing I'll add some to everyones funds tonight.


----------



## One to watch

Enjoying this more every day now.

I've got a strategy,I have 4 prospects who don't sell tickets and need to be out every 3/4 weeks.so I will have 2 headliners who do 12 rounders alternating with the prospects underneath.

I've realised how important ticket sales are now.promoting in a guys hometown,and having a stable of fighters confined to 1 or 2 countries has to be the way to go.

I have 2 Americans now who will headline.but I also have kazaks,Danes,and others.and as they are prospects they just don't bring money in.popularity is important.


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> Enjoying this more every day now.
> 
> I've got a strategy,I have 4 prospects who don't sell tickets and need to be out every 3/4 weeks.so I will have 2 headliners who do 12 rounders alternating with the prospects underneath.
> 
> I've realised how important ticket sales are now.promoting in a guys hometown,and having a stable of fighters confined to 1 or 2 countries has to be the way to go.
> 
> I have 2 Americans now who will headline.but I also have kazaks,Danes,and others.and as they are prospects they just don't bring money in.popularity is important.


Having a promotion centred around just a few countries is the way to go. You can then also bring in foreigners and build them up until they have a fanbase in one of those countries. USA is the best place to be based as you can have Mexicans an Puerto Ricans fighting on the shows and they already have 100% fanbase there. Plus the top US tv pays the most and you have the Vegas venues.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Flea Man great card yesteday. Myself and Nethra 3K Battery are thankful for the opportunity. Nethra won a tough fought MD (Final Scorecards: 38 - 38 40 - 38 40 - 37) over a fighter who was 10(2)-3(1)-2 and advances to 3(1)-0. Great learning fight this one was.


----------



## One to watch

When it's rebooted for real,I will benefit massively.

Looking back I made a few glaring errors when I first logged on and had a mooch around,within a week or so I can now see what a couple of duff moves I made.


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> @Flea Man great card yesteday. Myself and Nethra 3K Battery are thankful for the opportunity. Nethra won a tough fought MD (Final Scorecards: 38 - 38 40 - 38 40 - 37) over a fighter who was 10(2)-3(1)-2 and advances to 3(1)-0. Great learning fight this one was.


It was a great card. Think I went 7-0 and my world champ won by KO.

If you want a non-title 10 rounder with the champ, who is going to be kept busy, just say :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> It was a great card. Think I went 7-0 and my world champ won by KO.
> 
> If you want a non-title 10 rounder with the champ, who is going to be kept busy, just say :good


What weight division?


----------



## Flea Man

Super bantam ain't he?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> Super bantam ain't he?


Nah Yodpitchai is a Super feather I'm afraid. My Danish lad Thorman is a Super Bantam though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

@Rooq

Could you add something so we can see the mandatory details for all of our own fighters on a single page?

If you have several champions/guys in mandatory position it can be hard to keep up with all of their mandatory dates and not schedule a fight and get them stripped


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=8167

Also mate, I scheduled for this guy to fight his mandatory, but it isn't due for 3/4 months, am I right in assuming that if my guy wins then whoever is second at that time will then get the fight or will the mandatory defence be complete and i'll have x amount of time until the next one?


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=8167
> 
> Also mate, I scheduled for this guy to fight his mandatory, but it isn't due for 3/4 months, am I right in assuming that if my guy wins then whoever is second at that time will then get the fight or will the mandatory defence be complete and i'll have x amount of time until the next one?


you can fight the mand any time before the due date. i see you have scheduled it for 13 Sept (giving both fighters 3 weeks notice for a world title fight, but hey..)
As soon as the mand is complete, the daily process will order the next 2 highest ranked fighters to fight an eliminator and you will have at least 8 months before another mandatory is required. assuming you win on the 13th, you can have voluntary defences or unifications in the meantime


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Rooq said:


> you can fight the mand any time before the due date. i see you have scheduled it for 13 Sept (giving both fighters 3 weeks notice for a world title fight, but hey..)
> As soon as the mand is complete, the daily process will order the next 2 highest ranked fighters to fight an eliminator and you will have at least 8 months before another mandatory is required. assuming you win on the 13th, you can have voluntary defences or unifications in the meantime


tbh I may have put that on one of my cards just to have a main event, and then signed the guy aftwrwards without realising...

lol


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> @Rooq
> 
> Could you add something so we can see the mandatory details for all of our own fighters on a single page?
> 
> If you have several champions/guys in mandatory position it can be hard to keep up with all of their mandatory dates and not schedule a fight and get them stripped


good idea. this could be like a Title Summary page, with links to the fighters Title & Rankings pages for more detail. I'll add it to the list


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq.
I've scheduled a date and stadium for the PPV, but now when i tried to make the fight itself i see the opponent wants 100.000, and the money is supposed to be paid in advance (i can't afford that). I thought the purses would be paid out after a PPV.

I also got a message just now saying that ESPN have agreed to televise the show. HBO had already accepted the PPV, and i did refuse the ESPN deal earlier, so i'm not really sure what's up, but for some reason i have a TV deal with ESPN now. :conf


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq your site is fucked. I got this when I logged in but the 2nd hasn't even came yet on the game and I can't go anywhere from this screen....


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Oh, now I can... Nevermind @Rooq


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

One suggestion I have is the ability to compare boxers stats side by side when scheduling a fight. Would be a lot better imo and would mean you can make sure you aren't overstepping a mark with a prospect.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

That's another good one

EDIT: Who am I talking too?


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Any of you lads on PSN?


----------



## One to watch

Chacal said:


> One suggestion I have is the ability to compare boxers stats side by side when scheduling a fight. Would be a lot better imo and would mean you can make sure you aren't overstepping a mark with a prospect.


Yeah I'd like that.


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> Rooq.
> I've scheduled a date and stadium for the PPV, but now when i tried to make the fight itself i see the opponent wants 100.000, and the money is supposed to be paid in advance (i can't afford that). I thought the purses would be paid out after a PPV.
> 
> I also got a message just now saying that ESPN have agreed to televise the show. HBO had already accepted the PPV, and i did refuse the ESPN deal earlier, so i'm not really sure what's up, but for some reason i have a TV deal with ESPN now. :conf


Not sure whats happening there. The only purses paid in advance are from purse bids. When you schedule the ppv show it has to be in the agreed month and country and then in the bottom right there should be a message saying this falls in the month of the proposed A Vs B fight and do you want to use this show for that.

All I can think of is that you clicked the request tv checkbox instead. But I'll try this myself and see what happens.


----------



## Rooq

Actually could it be that the fighter I assigned to you was in purse bids and I didnt realise. In that case you wouldn't be able to make the unification fight. Anyway I'm going to be out all day so wont have chance to look till much later.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq your site is fucked. I got this when I logged in but the 2nd hasn't even came yet on the game and I can't go anywhere from this screen....


Looks like the screen title isnt showing.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> One suggestion I have is the ability to compare boxers stats side by side when scheduling a fight. Would be a lot better imo and would mean you can make sure you aren't overstepping a mark with a prospect.


Ok, good idea.


----------



## Flea Man

Whoever gets Buday I want to match him with my 2-0 pro on his debut in Ukraine.
@Rooq Check out my super bantamweight fight on my cars at Thai royal square. Akamsit fought a guy who weighed 0 pounds!


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Whoever gets Buday I want to match him with my 2-0 pro on his debut in Ukraine.
> 
> @Rooq Check out my super bantamweight fight on my cars at Thai royal square. Akamsit fought a guy who weighed 0 pounds!


Oops. I'll have a look. Did Akamsit have a proper weight?


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Oops. I'll have a look. Did Akamsit have a proper weight?


Yeah he was on weight mate.


----------



## One to watch

Ooh,I've got 100,000 to spend.

Nice one,


----------



## Flea Man

One to watch said:


> Ooh,I've got 100,000 to spend.
> 
> Nice one,


How come? Big show did well?


----------



## Flea Man

@Rooq Fahlangym just smashed his mamdatory. Now it seems he can only be booked in a non title fight or a unification? I want to take a voluntary next and want to steer him away from the other titlists and milk the title for all it's worth. Why am I only being given these two options? I don't care to unify and was hoping to give my Russian the next shot and keep the title in house.


----------



## One to watch

Flea Man said:


> How come? Big show did well?


Courtesy of rooq I believe,I havnt used any extra cash to date.and I think it is so we can test as much of the game as possible.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq Fahlangym just smashed his mamdatory. Now it seems he can only be booked in a non title fight or a unification? I want to take a voluntary next and want to steer him away from the other titlists and milk the title for all it's worth. Why am I only being given these two options? I don't care to unify and was hoping to give my Russian the next shot and keep the title in house.


Is your Russian available on the date of the show and ranked in the top 15 for that title?


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Is your Russian available on the date of the show and ranked in the top 15 for that title?


Nah he will be though as he's been stripped of his mandatory for the WBO and I am giving him fighters ranked by the WRBA instead.

Anyway I can't get that far as Fahlangym has no other options than the ones I've mentioned. As I say he's just destroyed his mamdatory.


----------



## Rooq

I'll check later. At a relatives house in Brum where my 3g wont work unless I step out of the house


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> Actually could it be that the fighter I assigned to you was in purse bids and I didnt realise. In that case you wouldn't be able to make the unification fight. Anyway I'm going to be out all day so wont have chance to look till much later.


The fighter does have a mandatory that has to happen before 1/1-2015, not sure if that has something to do with it.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Nah he will be though as he's been stripped of his mandatory for the WBO and I am giving him fighters ranked by the WRBA instead.
> 
> Anyway I can't get that far as Fahlangym has no other options than the ones I've mentioned. As I say he's just destroyed his mamdatory.


Must be a problem with the code as there are definitely fighters available in the top 15. What day is the show you are trying to put him on?


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> The fighter does have a mandatory that has to happen before 1/1-2015, not sure if that has something to do with it.


Shouldn't be..I'm going to borrow him back and have a go myself. I think PPV needs a step by step guide as its not straightforward.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq Fahlangym just smashed his mamdatory. Now it seems he can only be booked in a non title fight or a unification? I want to take a voluntary next and want to steer him away from the other titlists and milk the title for all it's worth. Why am I only being given these two options? I don't care to unify and was hoping to give my Russian the next shot and keep the title in house.


i think you are confused mate. Fahlangym had his last mandatory in May 2014, and his next one is due on 9th Jan. 
The fight on 30th August was a voluntary defence. Why did you think he was the mandatory?

edit: as his next mandatory is due on 9th Jan, the game will prevent you from making another vol defence within 3 months of this. It will allow a unification however - these can be made as long as the mand is not imminent and will have the effect of pushing back the mandatory due date.


----------



## Rooq

sorry..having to run a few extra days while i try getting something to work


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Just noticed a few days had gone by lol, keep at it I want my fucking show to be done lol


----------



## Rooq

@Them Bones...the PPV process worked for me. The proposal was accepted by HBO and then I made a show in Vegas in Jan and ticked the PPV checkbox before making the fight.
The fight has been accepted now and is on for January

edit: i have created a PPV Step By Step guide now which will hopefully help players follow this process


----------



## One to watch

Unknown Poster said:


> Just noticed a few days had gone by lol, keep at it I want my fucking show to be done lol


This is my only complaint about the game to be honest.

When we all start from scratch it won't matter as much as we will be getting prospects out regulary,and when you build a stable you should really then have 2 groups of fighters with 2 shows booked at all times.

But,it can be very frustrating when everything is tied up and you are waiting a couple of weeks for a show.

@Rooq,when signing a fighter can you see all their attributes and their recovery time? I signed a lad with a plan to put him on a show I've already booked,but now he has signed on I see he must of fought recently as he won't be out till November.maybe me just overlooking it.

EDIT-ignore me,I havnt been scouting my fighters very well,I've just realised you can see all of their stats including their recovery time.when it goes live I will be much more thorough.


----------



## One to watch

I'm really looking forward to it starting for real actually because now I won't make the stupid mistakes I did originally,and I'll get the right stable.

And everyone will be on a level playing field.

It's much more playable than I at first realised,scouting fighters,trainers,venues and opponents should all take time and make a big difference to the end result.whereas I was just banging through it with little thought.


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> i think you are confused mate. Fahlangym had his last mandatory in May 2014, and his next one is due on 9th Jan.
> The fight on 30th August was a voluntary defence. Why did you think he was the mandatory?
> 
> edit: as his next mandatory is due on 9th Jan, the game will prevent you from making another vol defence within 3 months of this. It will allow a unification however - these can be made as long as the mand is not imminent and will have the effect of pushing back the mandatory due date.


Ah! I thought my last one was a mandatory. Cool, I will arrange a mandatory for soon. Cheers mate.


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> I'm really looking forward to it starting for real actually because now I won't make the stupid mistakes I did originally,and I'll get the right stable.
> 
> And everyone will be on a level playing field.
> 
> It's much more playable than I at first realised,scouting fighters,trainers,venues and opponents should all take time and make a big difference to the end result.whereas I was just banging through it with little thought.


I tried to make it as in depth and realistic as possible without making it boring. I'm not a fan of games which make you take actions for the sake of it - everything in this game has a purpose and has an impact on your progress in the game (except for fighter nicknames which is just there for fun really).

With this being an online game I have to try catering for players from different timezones and with differing free time to play. Making the days go by quicker could be a disadvantage for those who can only get on 2 or 3 times a week. Making the days too long will put off those who want instant action.

I've gone for the middleground. We'll see if this is the right decision when the game goes live and I can see how many players join and stay active.


----------



## Flea Man

Who is Tuff Scout promotions?


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> I tried to make it as in depth and realistic as possible without making it boring. I'm not a fan of games which make you take actions for the sake of it - everything in this game has a purpose and has an impact on your progress in the game (except for fighter nicknames which is just there for fun really).
> 
> With this being an online game I have to try catering for players from different timezones and with differing free time to play. Making the days go by quicker could be a disadvantage for those who can only get on 2 or 3 times a week. Making the days too long will put off those who want instant action.
> 
> I've gone for the middleground. We'll see if this is the right decision when the game goes live and I can see how many players join and stay active.


Mate,it really is very good.

I think I underestimated the playability of the game to start with,but now I have started to see the depth you can go into to make your decisions then the more addicted I get.

Also it's just a case of getting the right stable of fighters together.if you organise them well and go for cheap options then you will be fighting as much as possible and always have something going on.

What I also like is that I think it will take a Long time to get top fighters and fill out big venues.you have to manage your money wisely and so the game will be a long challenge with ups and downs rather than the typical old football manager game where you can just run away with everything and be unbeatable.

Yeah it's really grown on me.putting on home shows and developing novices is my particular favourite part of the game.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq my man darryl o'reily was scheduled to have a fight, I scheduled it ages ago yet there's no result for it and no reasoning as to what happened to the fight if there was a pull out etc, it just simply isn't on anymore.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq his code is 12163 if you need it


----------



## QuietStorm

Flea Man said:


> Who is Tuff Scout promotions?


That is me. Was going to try and match my 6ft9 Ukrainian Heavyweight against your Ukrainian Heavy but noticed you have a fight already scheduled.

Very good game Rooq. Definitely looking forward it going live.

Look forward to playing it properly then too as i took advantage of the free money to sign a stable of wonderkids while it's the beta.

@*Rooq* any chance you could gives us an idea of how many tickets 100,200,300 etc popularity with a 100% fan-base in their country or other is likely to shift? Apologies if this has already been asked.


----------



## Rooq

QuietStorm said:


> That is me. Was going to try and match my 6ft9 Ukrainian Heavyweight against your Ukrainian Heavy but noticed you have a fight already scheduled.
> 
> Very good game Rooq. Definitely looking forward it going live.
> 
> Look forward to playing it properly then too as i took advantage of the free money to sign a stable of wonderkids while it's the beta.
> 
> @*Rooq* any chance you could gives us an idea of how many tickets 100,200,300 etc popularity with a 100% fan-base in their country or other is likely to shift? Apologies if this has already been asked.


Cant give you an exact figure...its something you should get an idea of through trial and error. 100% fanbase means the fighter has the same support as a national of that country though.

Have a look at the show revenue thread on the forum though...may or may not help


----------



## QuietStorm

Rooq said:


> Cant give you an exact figure...its something you should get an idea of through trial and error. 100% fanbase means the fighter has the same support as a national of that country though.
> 
> Have a look at the show revenue thread on the forum though...may or may not help


Ok cool, thanks for the reply mate.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq his code is 12163 if you need it


Do you get a runtime error when you try clicking on the fighter from the managers office? Also can you remember the name of the opponent?


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq his code is 12163 if you need it


you got a message about this fighter on game date 8th August

_Your proposal to stage Darryl O'Reilly vs Rob Southerland on 20/09/2014 at Alexandra Palace has been rejected. _

Did you try scheduling another fight after this?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> you got a message about this fighter on game date 8th August
> 
> _Your proposal to stage Darryl O'Reilly vs Rob Southerland on 20/09/2014 at Alexandra Palace has been rejected. _
> 
> Did you try scheduling another fight after this?


I thought I did :conf

Maybe I fucked up and had him on the card but missed the message and never scheduled another opponent. Who knows, I thought I had someone.

I hate darryl anyway, going to terminate my contract with him.


----------



## Flea Man

QuietStorm said:


> That is me. Was going to try and match my 6ft9 Ukrainian Heavyweight against your Ukrainian Heavy but noticed you have a fight already scheduled.
> 
> Very good game Rooq. Definitely looking forward it going live.
> 
> Look forward to playing it properly then too as i took advantage of the free money to sign a stable of wonderkids while it's the beta.
> 
> @*Rooq* any chance you could gives us an idea of how many tickets 100,200,300 etc popularity with a 100% fan-base in their country or other is likely to shift? Apologies if this has already been asked.


He fights regularly so soon as that fight is done let's get it on :good


----------



## QuietStorm

Flea Man said:


> He fights regularly so soon as that fight is done let's get it on :good


Cool. My heavy has a fight lined up for the 18th of October, so 2 weeks after we will happily take your fighters 0. Wanna get it on Ukraine or Germany?


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> I thought I did :conf
> 
> Maybe I fucked up and had him on the card but missed the message and never scheduled another opponent. Who knows, I thought I had someone.
> 
> I hate darryl anyway, going to terminate my contract with him.


you might have schedued another fight, mate. Something similiar happened with one of my fighters and I never got to the bottom of it. definitely worth keeping an eye on this to see if it happens again


----------



## Flea Man

QuietStorm said:


> Cool. My heavy has a fight lined up for the 18th of October, so 2 weeks after we will happily take your fighters 0. Wanna get it on Ukraine or Germany?


Ukraine would work as I have another Ukranian prospect that can go out on it :good


----------



## dkos

Finally started getting into the game properly over the weekend. 

'Marvellous' Mariano Marconi is going to destroy everyone at super flyweight :deal 

First up for him is an Italian title defence against a tough 2-12-1 contender...


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> Finally started getting into the game properly over the weekend.
> 
> 'Marvellous' Mariano Marconi is going to destroy everyone at super flyweight :deal
> 
> First up for him is an Italian title defence against a tough 2-12-1 contender...


:lol: I will move one of my flys up soon to kick his ass :yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

dkos said:


> Finally started getting into the game properly over the weekend.
> 
> 'Marvellous' Mariano Marconi is going to destroy everyone at super flyweight :deal
> 
> First up for him is an Italian title defence against a tough 2-12-1 contender...


Well my man Juan Rodriguez fights in a few hours. Consider it a done deal soon after.

http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=4428


----------



## Flea Man

Not only is my Irish supershow for 2 flyweight titles a sell out with one fight on the bill I have arranged a super bantamweight title fight on the same night in BKK which has already made back (by double) its purse, venue fee and whatnot!


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Not only is my Irish supershow for 2 flyweight titles a sell out with one fight on the bill I have arranged a super bantamweight title fight on the same night in BKK which has already made back (by double) its purse, venue fee and whatnot!


The total purse for the Bangkok fight 256410, with show revenue between 298000 and 315000 + whatever is calculated for sponsorship. Still a good profit though and will be interested in seeing how much your manager pts goes up by.

Btw if you are wondering why your pts total is quite low, its because you made large losses on your 30th Aug, 23rd Aug and 14th Aug shows


----------



## One to watch

Reality is going to bite hard when rooq takes everyone's money and world class fighters away.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

What an excellent night of boxing my argie card turned out to be. 9520 tickets sold, a new world champion winning by MD (well done @Bajingo). Unfortunately my man fell short in his world title fight, but he will be back. Juan Rodriguez took out the toughest journeyman I could find in 2 rounds (still a problem @Rooq), baj's young prospect won a decision and my debutant won a shut out.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

gutted the tv fucked this card up. Still, a resounding success.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I'm away for a week now, got all my fighters set up to fight though so won't miss anything, except several more losses, i'm either too tough of a matchmaker or I just don't fucking understand how to recognize if a fighter is good or not lol


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> What an excellent night of boxing my argie card turned out to be. 9520 tickets sold, a new world champion winning by MD (well done @Bajingo). Unfortunately my man fell short in his world title fight, but he will be back. Juan Rodriguez took out the toughest journeyman I could find in 2 rounds (still a problem @Rooq), baj's young prospect won a decision and my debutant won a shut out.


You have a bit of an AJ situation with "the powah". That opponent had a decent chin.
All you can do is step him up despite the trainer advice. I have changed things so AI promoted fighters get moved along quicker now so you wont have anyone in this situation after the restart.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Ibrahim 'Ishot the' Shariff got his debut win by 2nd round ko.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq I stumbled across this guy who is mandatory for the WRBO Featherweight title and the USA Heavyweight title. What a legend. 
http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=1044


----------



## Flea Man

Surely @Rooq will help us brothers out for helping him with BETA testing with a complimentary 200 thou' or summat?:yep :deal


----------



## One to watch

I got a 10 man stable now,of which 7 are Americans.

Got shows in October,November and December lined up and the final one is my first tv appearance.bing Crosby hall in San Diego will host my national champion and a strong undercard.

I've realised when I play this for real,I'm going to have to write things down so I don't forget.getting the dates right is crucial.lots of planning will go into my shows and opponents picked.at the moment I'm just winging it.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq I stumbled across this guy who is mandatory for the WRBO Featherweight title and the USA Heavyweight title. What a legend.
> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=1044


No idea whats going on there. He is mand for both WRBO and US heavyweight but with no mand dates set. Don't know why it is displaying as featherweight...

I'll have a look. Cheers for spotting all the weird scenarios. Beta testing has been really helpful so far.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

personally I can't wait till this is all reset and we are all on a level playing field.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rooq said:


> No idea whats going on there. He is mand for both WRBO and US heavyweight but with no mand dates set. Don't know why it is displaying as featherweight...
> 
> I'll have a look. Cheers for spotting all the weird scenarios. Beta testing has been really helpful so far.


No problem my man. I'm sure when the gave goes fully live we'll get our benefits

:hey


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq, i'm getting an error message when i hit the "schedule fight" button for this guy http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=16426


----------



## Them Bones

Also, why can't we have more than 5 shows scheduled at the same time?


----------



## Wallet

The IBRF Cruiserweight champion is overweight (again): http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=4682


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> The IBRF Cruiserweight champion is overweight (again): http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/FightRecord.aspx?boxerid=4682


Hmm..at least it recognised that In the fight report. Unfortunately the bit which actually strips the title didnt work


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> Also, why can't we have more than 5 shows scheduled at the same time?


Its to stop promoters block booking venues, preventing anyone else from using them. Not an issue right now but could have become a problem when there are a few hundred active players


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> Rooq, i'm getting an error message when i hit the "schedule fight" button for this guy http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=16426


I'll have a look. Is he an amateur signing?


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> I'll have a look. Is he an amateur signing?


Got him from the "sign professionals" search but he hasn't had any pro fights yet.


----------



## Wallet

I'd suggest changing the wording of the title for the messages about eliminators. It makes them sound like the fight has been made for the title.










Also, would it be possible for you to highlight which messages are unread at all?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Just signed p4p number 5, WRBA Heavyweight Champion of the world for 70k :happy


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> I'd suggest changing the wording of the title for the messages about eliminators. It makes them sound like the fight has been made for the title.


Ok..I'll just add the word eliminator in there and see about the read/unread formatting.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Man the prospect of unifying the HW division is scary as hell. I'd love to do it but we resetting before I'd have time haha. I got the WBA champ. the WBO (http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=824) and IBF (http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=3882) would be easywork but Hagemann(http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=1032) is a scary dude.

This is my guy.


----------



## Rooq

P4p and general class features needs a bit of work.


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> Got him from the "sign professionals" search but he hasn't had any pro fights yet.


He should be ok now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

This is amazing.


----------



## One to watch

I've gone 13-1 in my fights so far.and the one loss was on another show which I probaly shouldn't have took.

I make mismatchroom look competitive.


----------



## Rooq

made some changes to the schedule fight screen (new comparison feature)...let me know if it works


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> made some changes to the schedule fight screen (new comparison feature)...let me know if it works


Looks good to me :good


----------



## Rooq

changed the notifications screen so unread messages are now bold


----------



## One to watch

I like the fight reports update when you go in now.


----------



## One to watch

Noticed a few improvements,the comparison screen between you and the potential opponents is especially good.


----------



## Wallet

I'm stuck on the recent fights page. I've clicked on the report but still when I try to go to the manager's office it's sending me back to the recent fights page.


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> I'm stuck on the recent fights page. I've clicked on the report but still when I try to go to the manager's office it's sending me back to the recent fights page.


problems with the end of day processing. its because the game day hasnt gone to the 2nd October yet. i'm trying to get the process finished now


----------



## Rooq

i'm going to try speeding up the days to every 3 hrs for the remainder of the test.


----------



## Flea Man

QuietStorm said:


> That is me. Was going to try and match my 6ft9 Ukrainian Heavyweight against your Ukrainian Heavy but noticed you have a fight already scheduled.
> 
> Very good game Rooq. Definitely looking forward it going live.
> 
> Look forward to playing it properly then too as i took advantage of the free money to sign a stable of wonderkids while it's the beta.
> 
> @*Rooq* any chance you could gives us an idea of how many tickets 100,200,300 etc popularity with a 100% fan-base in their country or other is likely to shift? Apologies if this has already been asked.


Make the Ukraine show soon as pal. My guy is ready to fight. I have no money though so you will have to deal with it if you want to take on the 20th ranked heavyweight in the Ukraine :yep :deal


----------



## dkos

Finally had my first proper show today. 

In his debut, Esteban 'Vito' Vides defeated the previously 23-0 Seferino Salamanca on points over six rounds. 58-56 across the board. 

'Tiny' Tito Oteri moved to 3-0 with a virtual shut out over six rounds against the previously unbeaten Telo Jadin. 

And in the main event, defending Italian champion 'Marvellous' Mariano Marconi stopped his 16th opponent in a row, battering Giuseppe Ferrante - who had never been halted beforehand - to a fourth round defeat. 

:yep


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> Finally had my first proper show today.
> 
> In his debut, Esteban 'Vito' Vides defeated the previously 23-0 Seferino Salamanca on points over six rounds. 58-56 across the board.
> 
> 'Tiny' Tito Oteri moved to 3-0 with a virtual shut out over six rounds against the previously unbeaten Telo Jadin.
> 
> And in the main event, defending Italian champion 'Marvellous' Mariano Marconi stopped his 16th opponent in a row, battering Giuseppe Ferrante - who had never been halted beforehand - to a fourth round defeat.
> 
> :yep


:frankfingers


----------



## Flea Man

My apologies for the lack of respect I showed Lucius Sweet. 

We would love to make a unification bout with Oscar O'Sullivan.


----------



## QuietStorm

Flea Man said:


> Make the Ukraine show soon as pal. My guy is ready to fight. I have no money though so you will have to deal with it if you want to take on the 20th ranked heavyweight in the Ukraine :yep :deal


Yeah that's fine mate. Won't be too long until i can schedule your mans beating. Will make it an open show if you want any other fighters on the bill, will also be scheduling a show in Russia if that's any help to you.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Like the new layout


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flea Man

QuietStorm said:


> Yeah that's fine mate. Won't be too long until i can schedule your mans beating. Will make it an open show if you want any other fighters on the bill, will also be scheduling a show in Russia if that's any help to you.


Ukraine or Russia is fine, let me know when, my lad needs to stay active.


----------



## Flea Man

Unknown Poster said:


> Like the new layout
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same as!
@Chacal If both Nethra'3K Battery' Yodpitchai and Panomroonglek Pleonchit win on the Rajadamnern show I want to match them up soon after. I won't take no for an answer, it's the fight Siam wants.


----------



## Rooq

A few problems with the AI assist option in Promoter Options. I would uncheck this if you are using it.


----------



## Bryn

Merry Christmas, @Wickio


----------



## Wickio

Merry Christmas, @Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

woah wtf


----------



## Flea Man

Wickio said:


> Merry Christmas, @Bryn.


How the fuck??!?!


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> woah wtf


You beautiful man.


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> You beautiful man.


:rofl I can't help reading all your posts as me now.


----------



## Wallet

Wickio said:


> Merry Christmas, @Bryn.


:rofl


----------



## Wickio

Cardiff Superstar @Bryn West.


----------



## Ishy

@Rooq can I postpone a show? Made an absolute balls up with a Mongolian TV deal here :lol:

edit: Doesn't matter. Can get a refund for cancelling. Phew.

edit2 lol: Any chance of making a card an open show after you've confirmed/booked it?


----------



## Rooq

Ishy said:


> @Rooq can I postpone a show? Made an absolute balls up with a Mongolian TV deal here :lol:
> 
> edit: Doesn't matter. Can get a refund for cancelling. Phew.
> 
> edit2 lol: Any chance of making a card an open show after you've confirmed/booked it?


Nah mate. You can cancel again though...there are no penalties for that.


----------



## dkos

Rejecting my _incredible_ fight offer Ishy... :lol::-(


----------



## Ishy

dkos said:


> Rejecting my _incredible_ fight offer Ishy... :lol::-(


Oh, was that you? :lol:

Not putting my guy in a 50/50 just yet. Pad his record up, cash out with a domestic title fight :yep

Signed some Mongolian free agent and he's P4P no.3!


----------



## Flea Man

I'm like....200K in debt atsch


----------



## Them Bones

Just lost a fight for the first time as Pacheco lost to a guy with fairly average looking stats :-( . He had fought an a much higher level than my boy though.
And for some dumbass reason i've decided to step Pacheco up even further for his next fight to challenge for the Argentinian Super Flyweight title against a 38 year old faded former world champ. It'll be my first ever title fight.


----------



## Wallet

Sorry @Noonaldinho that show that you requested to have your fight on is already sold out. I can fit you on my November 18th show in Leeds though if you want.


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> I'm like....200K in debt atsch


atsch i'll throw some money your way once you have sent me that South Korean info

Your Cameroon show made a huge loss. I can see the headline fight cost you 350K to put on, and the whole show only made 82K.

I'll log on to the server in a bit...i have some more changes to put in anyway


----------



## Rooq

anyone who had less than 100k...now will have 100k


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> Just lost a fight for the first time as Pacheco lost to a guy with fairly average looking stats :-( . He had fought an a much higher level than my boy though.
> And for some dumbass reason i've decided to step Pacheco up even further for his next fight to challenge for the Argentinian Super Flyweight title against a 38 year old faded former world champ. It'll be my first ever title fight.


The difference here was Pro experience and "style" experience. The opponent had over three times as much overall pro experience, plus had a lot of experience against Boxer-Punchers. This basically gave him the ability to hang on into the later rounds before trying to take your man out.


----------



## Rooq

added region filter on the Schedule Show screen...i found this would be useful if you wanted to submit purse bids for a regional title fight but had no idea what cities are in that region


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> The difference here was Pro experience and "style" experience. The opponent had over three times as much overall pro experience, plus had a lot of experience against Boxer-Punchers. This basically gave him the ability to hang on into the later rounds before trying to take your man out.


Thanks for the info, that makes sense. I think i'll wait with the title fight for now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> Same as!
> 
> @Chacal If both Nethra'3K Battery' Yodpitchai and Panomroonglek Pleonchit win on the Rajadamnern show I want to match them up soon after. I won't take no for an answer, it's the fight Siam wants.


Well, Nethra won a lopsided decision. I see your boy got KO6'd though. Unfortunate. We could still match them up if you want?


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> atsch i'll throw some money your way once you have sent me that South Korean info
> 
> Your Cameroon show made a huge loss. I can see the headline fight cost you 350K to put on, and the whole show only made 82K.
> 
> I'll log on to the server in a bit...i have some more changes to put in anyway


I will sort that out for ya...but will have to do it in excel and will have to do it in colums (surname and forename) if that will be okay? Can you reformat from that mate?

I'm actually looking forward to doing it!


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> Well, Nethra won a lopsided decision. I see your boy got KO6'd though. Unfortunate. We could still match them up if you want?


Yeah, I gave him someone in the top 100. Didn't work out.

But yes :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> Yeah, I gave him someone in the top 100. Didn't work out.
> 
> But yes :good


Send the contract baby


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> Send the contract baby


I paid for your lad last time. Your turn.


----------



## Bryn

Tough negotiations here. :staredog


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> I paid for your lad last time. Your turn.


When is your boy next ready to fight after a devastating KO?


----------



## Flea Man

Bryn said:


> Tough negotiations here. :staredog


I've just booked a 50000 seater for a three title unification bout!


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> When is your boy next ready to fight after a devastating KO?


27/11/2014


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> I will sort that out for ya...but will have to do it in excel and will have to do it in colums (surname and forename) if that will be okay? Can you reformat from that mate?
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to doing it!


Open office if you can mate...I dont have Excel. Or you can just put it in a text file and I'll format it myself.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Flea Man said:


> 27/11/2014


I assume this takes place at Super Featherweight?

Any idea how many ticket sales our boys could do together?


----------



## Flea Man

Chacal said:


> I assume this takes place at Super Featherweight?
> 
> Any idea how many ticket sales our boys could do together?


A couple hundred probably.


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Open office if you can mate...I dont have Excel. Or you can just put it in a text file and I'll format it myself.


Notepad or word mate?


----------



## Flea Man

@Rooq I have got two messages saying 'you have a fight offer' but when I check the fight offers screen it says I have none.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Afternoon all,

Sorry to distract from the banter about Rooq's (excellent-looking!) game, I'm behind the curve at the moment, but can I ask a question as I know a number of you chaps will be able to help. I have tried an account with Betfair, have been betting on boxing matches, but am hacked off with them for dull reasons I won't bore you with. So I am after recommendations for another online site through which I can bet on fights. Obviously I am aware of all of the major players, but have no idea which of them should be avoided and which are good news. So does anyone have a recommendation? I don't want anything fancy, just a straightforward, reliable site who enable me to bet on fights and then collect my enormous winnings.

Thank you!

And as a PS, is @Rooq's game open to all?


----------



## Grant

SimonTemplar said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Sorry to distract from the banter about Rooq's (excellent-looking!) game, I'm behind the curve at the moment, but can I ask a question as I know a number of you chaps will be able to help. I have tried an account with Betfair, have been betting on boxing matches, but am hacked off with them for dull reasons I won't bore you with. So I am after recommendations for another online site through which I can bet on fights. Obviously I am aware of all of the major players, but have no idea which of them should be avoided and which are good news. So does anyone have a recommendation? I don't want anything fancy, just a straightforward, reliable site who enable me to bet on fights and then collect my enormous winnings.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And as a PS, is @Rooq's game open to all?


 @BoltonTerrier


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> @Rooq I have got two messages saying 'you have a fight offer' but when I check the fight offers screen it says I have none.


Could be talking about an open show offer? So will only appear from the open show hyperlink from the show detail screen. If thats not it I'll check later tonight when I get the chance to log on

Oh and notepad for the Korean stuff will be fine. Just mail it to [email protected]


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Sorry to distract from the banter about Rooq's (excellent-looking!) game, I'm behind the curve at the moment, but can I ask a question as I know a number of you chaps will be able to help. I have tried an account with Betfair, have been betting on boxing matches, but am hacked off with them for dull reasons I won't bore you with. So I am after recommendations for another online site through which I can bet on fights. Obviously I am aware of all of the major players, but have no idea which of them should be avoided and which are good news. So does anyone have a recommendation? I don't want anything fancy, just a straightforward, reliable site who enable me to bet on fights and then collect my enormous winnings.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And as a PS, is @*Rooq*'s game open to all?


I use Ladbrokes and WillHill on the odd occasion that I have a flutter, my preference is Ladbrokes. I'm not sure which site is most well represented in terms of markets for all sorts of weird and wonderful cards, but our m8 @Wallet will surely be the man to answer.

On Rooq's game, I'm sure it's open to all you just need to sign up.


----------



## Them Bones

SimonTemplar said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Sorry to distract from the banter about Rooq's (excellent-looking!) game, I'm behind the curve at the moment, but can I ask a question as I know a number of you chaps will be able to help. I have tried an account with Betfair, have been betting on boxing matches, but am hacked off with them for dull reasons I won't bore you with. So I am after recommendations for another online site through which I can bet on fights. Obviously I am aware of all of the major players, but have no idea which of them should be avoided and which are good news. So does anyone have a recommendation? I don't want anything fancy, just a straightforward, reliable site who enable me to bet on fights and then collect my enormous winnings.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And as a PS, is @*Rooq*'s game open to all?


That's a shame man, Betfair are the best in my experience.

The biggest problem with most of the other bookies offering a good quantity of fights, is that they will put a limit on you if you're winning consistently (a limit on how much money you can place on each bet).
Bet365 put up a shit ton of fights on a weekly basis, just don't make the mistake of winning with them, they'll put a limit on your bets immediately in my experience.
Paddy are also rumored to be bad in that regard, which is a shame as they are probably second to Bet365 when it comes to quantity of fights. I don't have much experience with them though, so i can't say for sure.

I don't know too much about the other mainstream bookies in terms of if they "allow" people to win. But most of the other bookies don't have nearly the same amount of fights as Bet365 and Paddy Power.

Betfair is the way to go imo, hopefully you can get the issues sorted with them. If not, hopefully someone else can suggest a worthwhile bookie for you, coz i can't.


----------



## Ishy

@Rooq Trying to schedule a fight for my Mongolian guy who holds a world title. Can't organise a voluntary defence? Only option is unification.


----------



## One to watch

Some might find it boring,but I prefer rooqs game when you have minimal money and need to work with mediocre pros or novices,it's more of a challenge.

I await the start of the real thing now.thats when we will seperate the men from the boys.
@Rooq.when do you think you will start up,because if it's in the near future I may just let my stable have an early holiday.


----------



## Rooq

One to watch said:


> Some might find it boring,but I prefer rooqs game when you have minimal money and need to work with mediocre pros or novices,it's more of a challenge.
> 
> I await the start of the real thing now.thats when we will seperate the men from the boys.
> 
> @Rooq.when do you think you will start up,because if it's in the near future I may just let my stable have an early holiday.


I'm aiming for Christmas. I'd appreciate if you keep playing as normal though as you are helping identify errors


----------



## Rooq

Ishy said:


> @Rooq Trying to schedule a fight for my Mongolian guy who holds a world title. Can't organise a voluntary defence? Only option is unification.


It could be if your fighter is due a mandatory within 3 months of the show. Will double check later

Edit..yes if you are trying to schedule on 16.01.2015 then that's within 3 months of the mand date so you can only fight a unification.


----------



## Flea Man

One to watch said:


> Some might find it boring,but I prefer rooqs game when you have minimal money and need to work with mediocre pros or novices,it's more of a challenge.
> 
> I await the start of the real thing now.thats when we will seperate the men from the boys.
> 
> @Rooq.when do you think you will start up,because if it's in the near future I may just let my stable have an early holiday.


I'm gonna spend real cash to get shit loads of points and monopolise the light fly and flyweight divisions with unified champs and move the light fly champ up to fight my unified flyweight champ for a Vegas super fight.

That's my goal :yep


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq. Why can't i put Rafael De Gonia on any of my shows? I have a few shows lined up (one of them made specifically for him), but when i click on the schedule fight button no cards are available for him.


----------



## Guest

Just had to explain the difference between an A side and a B side to this guy.


----------



## One to watch

Great picture rob,and the fist is much improved.

The choice of footwear for both of you is shameful though.you aren't going to be much use in a fight wearing flip flops.


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> Rooq. Why can't i put Rafael De Gonia on any of my shows? I have a few shows lined up (one of them made specifically for him), but when i click on the schedule fight button no cards are available for him.


Usually its because the show is either before recovery date or after contract end date....but I'll have a look.

Edit: yes recovery date is 20th December..you dont have any shows on or after this date.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Sorry @Noonaldinho that show that you requested to have your fight on is already sold out. I can fit you on my November 18th show in Leeds though if you want.


:good, no probs, wanted to get my new signing out, I have a couple of shows set up I can put him on now


----------



## Rooq

Any promoter with a fight on 1/11 will find themselves stuck on the Recent Fights screen for the next hour or so. Having to reinstall Windows so cant do anything about it right now.


----------



## Ishy

Is checking the 'remember me next time' supposed to log you in automatically each time or just remember your user/password?


----------



## One to watch

Ishy said:


> Is checking the 'remember me next time' supposed to log you in automatically each time or just remember your user/password?


Yeah it don't log me in as other sites do.

Not that I mind,but yeah it doesn't remember me.


----------



## dkos

^ Yep, that's a problem I've had as well.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I use Ladbrokes and WillHill on the odd occasion that I have a flutter, my preference is Ladbrokes. I'm not sure which site is most well represented in terms of markets for all sorts of weird and wonderful cards, but our m8 @Wallet will surely be the man to answer.
> 
> On Rooq's game, I'm sure it's open to all you just need to sign up.


Thank you!

And have had a look at the game - I'm in. Not quite at your level, yet, but I have big plans.



Them Bones said:


> That's a shame man, Betfair are the best in my experience.
> 
> The biggest problem with most of the other bookies offering a good quantity of fights, is that they will put a limit on you if you're winning consistently (a limit on how much money you can place on each bet).
> Bet365 put up a shit ton of fights on a weekly basis, just don't make the mistake of winning with them, they'll put a limit on your bets immediately in my experience.
> Paddy are also rumored to be bad in that regard, which is a shame as they are probably second to Bet365 when it comes to quantity of fights. I don't have much experience with them though, so i can't say for sure.
> 
> I don't know too much about the other mainstream bookies in terms of if they "allow" people to win. But most of the other bookies don't have nearly the same amount of fights as Bet365 and Paddy Power.
> 
> Betfair is the way to go imo, hopefully you can get the issues sorted with them. If not, hopefully someone else can suggest a worthwhile bookie for you, coz i can't.


I really appreciate the response, and in such detail, that's kind of you. I will try to move past it with Betfair, maybe. They just really messed up my bets on the Joshua/Sprott bill and then tried to snake out of it. Anyway, will look into it anew and thank you very much for the response, appreciated.


----------



## Rooq

Ishy said:


> Is checking the 'remember me next time' supposed to log you in automatically each time or just remember your user/password?


i've tried changing a setting...is it logging straignt in for you now?


----------



## Ishy

Rooq said:


> i've tried changing a setting...is it logging straignt in for you now?


Yes!


----------



## Them Bones

SimonTemplar said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And have had a look at the game - I'm in. Not quite at your level, yet, but I have big plans.
> 
> I really appreciate the response, and in such detail, that's kind of you. I will try to move past it with Betfair, maybe. They just really messed up my bets on the Joshua/Sprott bill and then tried to snake out of it. Anyway, will look into it anew and thank you very much for the response, appreciated.


:cheers

What happened on that card, what was the controversy? If you don't mind me asking.

The only negative experience i've ever had with Betfair as far as boxing goes, is when fights in the UK end as a result of a head clash or foul within 4 rounds. Instead of those fights being declared as a NC, they get announced as technical draws. That always pisses me right off, but those are the rules in the UK, and that isn't really betfair's fault.


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> Usually its because the show is either before recovery date or after contract end date....but I'll have a look.
> 
> Edit: yes recovery date is 20th December..you dont have any shows on or after this date.


Oops, my bad. I didn't even consider something as simple as that atsch
Thanks man!


----------



## Ashedward

Just started the game,quality work Rooq.I had to chuckle at the allegedly you have not got enough funds for this offer bit.


----------



## Wallet

Set to make over 200k profit on this... :yep


----------



## SimonTemplar

Them Bones said:


> :cheers
> 
> What happened on that card, what was the controversy? If you don't mind me asking.


Don't mind at all, but it wasn't the card, it was Betfair - they glitched my account and two bets I had placed disappeared, so they wouldn't pay out. I couldn't prove it so lost. It was the principal, not the money, it has shaken my faith in them.



Wallet said:


> Set to make over 200k profit on this... :yep


I hear that Naoki Enomoto is really one to watch. It could turn out to be the bout that steals the show.


----------



## Rooq

Beta test ends in around 1 week. I may need to run some extra days each evening to complete some major events like flea's triple unification show.

In that time I want to fix any outstanding bugs so if there is anything which doesnt seem right let me know.

I'm going to start creating the game data for the restart on my own computer in the next few days.


----------



## Flea Man

DON'T FUCK WITH 'THE UKRANIAN PLEB' POLTORAK!!!!!! Shame the testing is ending, he's going all the way :deal


----------



## Flea Man

QuietStorm said:


> Cool. My heavy has a fight lined up for the 18th of October, so 2 weeks after *we will happily take your fighters 0*. Wanna get it on Ukraine or Germany?


:lol: Poltorak smashed your boy up!


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> Beta test ends in around 1 week. I may need to run some extra days each evening to complete some major events like flea's triple unification show.
> 
> In that time I want to fix any outstanding bugs so if there is anything which doesnt seem right let me know.
> 
> I'm going to start creating the game data for the restart on my own computer in the next few days.


Saensak Bus Station and Lucius Sweet are putting together a true super fight...flyweight supremacy will be established.
@Wallet misses out as Mark Duffy would rather fight Euro bums rather than fight the best.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Nice that it's going live soon, gutted to lose a couple of my lads though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooq

I think I'll keep it at 3 hrs per day...seems to be running along nicely at this speed.


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> Saensak Bus Station and Lucius Sweet are putting together a true super fight...flyweight supremacy will be established.
> 
> @Wallet misses out as Mark Duffy would rather fight Euro bums rather than fight the best.


Duffy just lost his European title :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Rooq said:


> Beta test ends in around 1 week. I may need to run some extra days each evening to complete some major events like flea's triple unification show.
> 
> In that time I want to fix any outstanding bugs so if there is anything which doesnt seem right let me know.
> 
> I'm going to start creating the game data for the restart on my own computer in the next few days.


One of my shows that already happened doesn't show up on my list of previous/upcoming shows

Small I know but it is a bit of a pain in the arse


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> One of my shows that already happened doesn't show up on my list of previous/upcoming shows
> 
> Small I know but it is a bit of a pain in the arse


You mean when you click on All Shows it does not appear? Which date and venue was it?


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> Duffy just lost his European title :lol:


:lol: Paid the price for waiting around :deal


----------



## Them Bones

Rooq said:


> You mean when you click on All Shows it does not appear? Which date and venue was it?


It's the same for me. I had a show in Denmark on November 1st and it's not showing up either for me.


----------



## Rooq

Them Bones said:


> It's the same for me. I had a show in Denmark on November 1st and it's not showing up either for me.


At the ballroom in Copenhagen?...it appears in the All Shows screen when I check via Promoter rankings and then click on you. I'll see if theres any difference when you look at your own show.


----------



## Rooq

Yep...my 1st Nov shows dont display either when I go through managers office, but they do through "rival managers office". I think I was having problems on this day and the data got screwed up. I'll check it out later.


----------



## Wallet

Rooq ending the beta because I was about to overtake him as #1 promoter... :-(


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> Rooq ending the beta because I was about to overtake him as #1 promoter... :-(


You could, of course, view as him having given you an opportunity to learn skills in beta that level the playing field when going live.


----------



## Wallet

SimonTemplar said:


> You could, of course, view as him having given you an opportunity to learn skills in beta that level the playing field when going live.


Or to showcase my dominance twice...


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Rooq ending the beta because I was about to overtake him as #1 promoter... :-(


I won't get another chance to be number 1!

I'll have to play non - competitively after the restart.


----------



## QuietStorm

Flea Man said:


> :lol: Poltorak smashed your boy up!


:ughh I wasn't expecting that, fair play.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> Or to showcase my dominance twice...


:lol: you forget, of course, that Templar Promotions might enter the fray in earnest once we're playing for keeps.


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> One of my shows that already happened doesn't show up on my list of previous/upcoming shows
> 
> Small I know but it is a bit of a pain in the arse


this should be ok now


----------



## Ishy

Does this mean my first Mongolian mega show - two Mongolian title fights in a sold out arena & live coverage and Mongolia's biggest broadcaster (allegedly) - won't actually happen? :-(


----------



## Ishy

Rooq said:


> this should be ok now


The auto-login thing isn't working again Rooq. Was fine the other where you said you'd tweaked something but back to normal.
to normal for a few days.


----------



## Wallet

It's never worked for me.


----------



## Rooq

Ishy said:


> The auto-login thing isn't working again Rooq. Was fine the other where you said you'd tweaked something but back to normal.
> to normal for a few days.


oh well...i'll have another look


----------



## Rooq

@Flea Man

Sorry mate...i've had a look and to add Light Flyweights to the game would take me a few days work, and potentially mess up other areas of the game.
I can still look at this in the future, but dont want to risk it right now.

I will still add South Koreans as thats just adding new data.


----------



## Ishy

Rooq said:


> oh well...i'll have another look


:good

Apart from that don't seem to have noticed much else bug wise.


----------



## Flea Man

Rooq said:


> @Flea Man
> 
> Sorry mate...i've had a look and to add Light Flyweights to the game would take me a few days work, and potentially mess up other areas of the game.
> I can still look at this in the future, but dont want to risk it right now.
> 
> I will still add South Koreans as thats just adding new data.


Waaahhhh!

Will get it over to you bud, bear with me.


----------



## dkos

As the beta testing is ending in a week, I've loaded up my last show on the 28th Jan. Hopefully it can happen before the testing ends :yep


----------



## Wallet

I don't thin the game understands the 10 point must system when there are knockdowns:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Am I being stupid or if you dominate a round and then get knocked down then isn't 9-9 the correct way of scoring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> I don't thin the game understands the 10 point must system when there are knockdowns:


That will be my understanding then. This may happen if the judges are highly biased in favour of the home fighter but then have to deduct pts for knock downs.

That fight looks a bit mad with KDs all over the place.


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Rooq I can't seem to schedule any title fights, I click on a qualifying opponent but no purse option comes up


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

The Forum has been really slow for about a week now for me, anyone having this problem?


----------



## Rooq

Noonaldinho said:


> @Rooq I can't seem to schedule any title fights, I click on a qualifying opponent but no purse option comes up


Does it come up with the titles to be contested wording or does just nothing happen?
It could just be going slow. Have you tried it since?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Rooq said:


> Does it come up with the titles to be contested wording or does just nothing happen?
> It could just be going slow. Have you tried it since?


I select Vol defence, then 6 or 7 eligible fighters will come up, I click on the x to offer purse but nothing comes up


----------



## Noonaldinho

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The Forum has been really slow for about a week now for me, anyone having this problem?


CHB? or Rooqs promoting forum?


----------



## Rooq

Noonaldinho said:


> I select Vol defence, then 6 or 7 eligible fighters will come up, I click on the x to offer purse but nothing comes up


Ok mate I'll have a look tonight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Noonaldinho said:


> CHB? or Rooqs promoting forum?


CHB, it's fine now though. Just had to delete cookies :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

BoxingAnalyst said:


> CHB, it's fine now though. Just had to delete cookies :good


I have found it slow lately, especially when trying to view notifications.


----------



## Rooq

Noonaldinho said:


> I have found it slow lately, especially when trying to view notifications.


i'm just swapping promotions with you for 15 mins so i can check the problem. ta

edit: it seems to be ok now. did it work out ok? I could get to the purse bits for O'Connor and you already have a title fight set up for the english title


----------



## Ashedward

I had my first show completed today,in which all my fighters won their fights and I made a small profit,quality game this through addictive when I end up spending about 30 minutes selecting the perfect opponent for a 4 rounder:bbb


----------



## Noonaldinho

Rooq said:


> i'm just swapping promotions with you for 15 mins so i can check the problem. ta
> 
> edit: it seems to be ok now. did it work out ok? I could get to the purse bits for O'Connor and you already have a title fight set up for the english title


Yeah, sorry bud, it worked after half hour or so :think


----------



## Rooq

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah, sorry bud, it worked after half hour or so :think


probably a slow internet connection at the time...or maybe the end of day processing was running. i'll try adding a progress .gif thingy so you can at least see if its trying to do something


----------



## Noonaldinho

Rooq said:


> probably a slow internet connection at the time...or maybe the end of day processing was running. i'll try adding a progress .gif thingy so you can at least see if its trying to do something


Don't know if anyone else has mentioned but from a fighters profile be ideal if you could offer him a contract from there, rather than going to find a fighter menu


----------



## Wallet

http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppId=6726

This guy's got the British Cruiserweight title but if you check his record he's never fought for it... :huh


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppId=6726
> 
> This guy's got the British Cruiserweight title but if you check his record he's never fought for it... :huh


this can happen if an eliminator was made for the vacant title but then his opponent got offered an eliminator for a better title. depending on how close this was to the eliminator due date, he could have become mandatory and then promoted to champion without having to fight for the title.


----------



## Rooq

Noonaldinho said:


> Don't know if anyone else has mentioned but from a fighters profile be ideal if you could offer him a contract from there, rather than going to find a fighter menu


i've tried to keep these "Other Fighter" screens quite light in terms of code so you can have several open at once. Easiest thing to do is add to shortlist from any fighter profile screen and then just tick the shortlist option on the Sign Pro screen so you dont have to search again.


----------



## Rooq

Started creating the new game data on the server. Hopefully it will be ready by Christmas.


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> Started creating the new game data on the server. Hopefully it will be ready by Christmas.


Excellent job mate,it seems a colossal job to someone like me who isn't tech savvy.

Give us a shout when it's up and I'll be in building a stable of prospects.


----------



## Rooq

No probs...I'll announce in choi first so the Beta testers get a headstart.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I think us beta testers should get to keep one of our fighters too...


Even if it's not a proper world class one in the interest of fairness, I have become quite attached to some of these guys lol


----------



## Flea Man

Unknown Poster said:


> I think us beta testers should get to keep one of our fighters too...
> 
> Even if it's not a proper world class one in the interest of fairness, I have become quite attached to some of these guys lol


Seeing as I took my man from one belt to THREE I think I should be able to keep him.

And @Rooq surely 20 quid should get you a million quid or summat?


----------



## Rooq

Flea Man said:


> Seeing as I took my man from one belt to THREE I think I should be able to keep him.
> 
> And @Rooq surely 20 quid should get you a million quid or summat?


Nah. I thought long and hard about how much capital players should be able to buy. I dont want to create a situation where a few players can spend a little and monopolise the best fighters. This is why there is a fifteen fighter limit and 20 quid just gets you 400k...which is 8 times more than the starting amount!


----------



## Rooq

Unknown Poster said:


> I think us beta testers should get to keep one of our fighters too...
> 
> Even if it's not a proper world class one in the interest of fairness, I have become quite attached to some of these guys lol


Sorry mate..it will be completely fresh data. I have taken into account some of your comments so hopefully the progress of prospects should be more realistic.


----------



## Rooq

@Flea Man...as I had to start creating the game data so it would be ready in time for next week, I've just created some basic South Korean info..
I have the following cities, and as these dont appear to belong to any particular provinces or regions - I have just separated into East and West.

Seoul 
Busan 
Incheon 
Daegu 
Daejeon 
Gwangju 
Ulsan

I just have a couple of venues in Seoul until I have time or you can get me some others.
For names I've just gone through surnames and forenames on boxrec, so havent got a huge number - probably < 100 of each.


----------



## Bajingo

I took my fighter from losing the Argentinian bantamweight title to winning a title and unifying in Vegas all to be deleted from the server? :-(


----------



## Ronners

Yes. It was made quite clear at the outset. At least you have gained Noob bashing expertise in the meantime.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rooq so you know there is defo a problem with "pro experience" in this game, as 54(54)-0 Juan 'Powah' Rodriguez is only meant to be fighting 8 rounders with journeymen, but I threw him in with a world title fight for a laugh and he won by first round KO.


----------



## Rooq

Chacal said:


> @Rooq so you know there is defo a problem with "pro experience" in this game, as 54(54)-0 Juan 'Powah' Rodriguez is only meant to be fighting 8 rounders with journeymen, but I threw him in with a world title fight for a laugh and he won by first round KO.


Yes, that should be sorted in the restart.


----------



## Rooq

Ppv completed...2 mil profit for a unification fight in Vegas involving a popular American.


----------



## Wallet

Any idea when the restart is going to be?


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Any idea when the restart is going to be?


I was aiming for Christmas but its taking a while to simulate the 15 or so years of game data.
I'm up to around 2008 and I reckon it will take around a day a year, so maybe by boxing day.


----------



## Rooq

Sorting out the game scoring...

Boxer A is knocked down in a round but otherwise dominates it. Is the round scored 10-10?

Boxer A and Boxer B are both knocked down in a round but Boxer A is clearly better. Is this scored 10-9?
@Wallet


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> Boxer A is knocked down in a round but otherwise dominates it. Is the round scored 10-10?


No, that's a 10-9 to Boxer B.



> Boxer A and Boxer B are both knocked down in a round but Boxer A is clearly better. Is this scored 10-9?


Yeah.

This might help: http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/122349-when-does-a-knock-down-not-result-in-a-10-8-round


----------



## Wallet

My fighter Rhys Hill just lost his European title but for some reason he's still champion: http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=6348


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> My fighter Rhys Hill just lost his European title but for some reason he's still champion: http://www.rooqboxing.com/MemberPages/OthFighter.aspx?OppID=6348


His opponent came in overweight. I should maybe add something to the comments for this scanario.


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> His opponent came in overweight. I should maybe add something to the comments for this scanario.


Ah right I missed that bit in the report.

Yeah that's a good idea.


----------



## Tage_West




----------



## Rooq

i expect to be up to 2014 with the new game data in the next 24 hrs, so I have had to move all the 2014 fight reports from the beta, and i've binned everything before 2014


----------



## Rooq

Jay is open to the idea of hosting the game forum on CHB. what do you think would be preferable...a sub forum in one of the existing forums or a full section? @Wallet @Chacal @Bajingo @Flea Man @Ashedward @Ishy @dkos @One to watch @Noonaldinho @Unknown Poster @Them Bones @QuietStorm


----------



## One to watch

Rooq said:


> Jay is open to the idea of hosting the game forum on CHB. what do you think would be preferable...a sub forum in one of the existing forums or a full section?
> @Wallet @Chacal @Bajingo @Flea Man @Ashedward @Ishy @dkos @One to watch @Noonaldinho @Unknown Poster @Them Bones @QuietStorm


Either are good,maybe being a sub forum in a busy section will keep it in people's minds and keep the game advertised for you.this way it attracts new members and guests as well as the regulars.


----------



## Them Bones

That's awesome Rooq!
I have no idea what would be better, just go with what you think is best.


----------



## Ashedward

Sounds good, whatever you think is best.The game has been done well,I have enjoyed testing it out.


----------



## Rooq

The game will be offline until it goes live this afternoon. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Fair play for doing this on Xmas mate, will be hard having to start from scratch but looking forward to it!


----------



## Rooq

@Wallet @Chacal @Bajingo @Flea Man @Ashedward @Ishy @dkos @One to watch @Noonaldinho @Unknown Poster @Them Bones @QuietStorm @Ronners @Bryn @SimonTemplar @Wiirdo @Lunny @Roe @Wickio

The game is now live....i'll give it a day or so before I start advertising it on the main forums


----------



## Ishy

Rooq said:


> @Wallet @Chacal @Bajingo @Flea Man @Ashedward @Ishy @dkos @One to watch @Noonaldinho @Unknown Poster @Them Bones @QuietStorm @Ronners @Bryn @SimonTemplar @Wiirdo @Lunny @Roe @Wickio
> 
> The game is now live....i'll give it a day or so before I start advertising it on the main forums


Brilliant!

Gonna get a head start whilst all these are celebrating Christmas :hey


----------



## Flea Man

Awesome! Thanks @Rooq


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Ishy said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Gonna get a head start whilst all these are celebrating Christmas :hey


I had signed 3 fighters while you had a hand up a turkey's arsehole mate

I'm gonna be a boss at this... Deal with it guys


----------



## Ishy

Unknown Poster said:


> I had signed 3 fighters while you had a hand up a turkey's arsehole mate
> 
> I'm gonna be a boss at this... Deal with it guys


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Does AI Haymon have more fighters now? There seems to be a lot less free agents.


----------



## Wallet

A lot of the divisions are missing on the British rankings and there aren't any Irish rankings. What's with that?


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> A lot of the divisions are missing on the British rankings and there aren't any Irish rankings. What's with that?


titles are only activated when there are enough fighters who qualify for it. The rankings are only displayed where there is an activated title.

i'll check the counts for each country


----------



## Rooq

yes, the requirement for a title to be activated for a country is that there are 20 active fighters (including journeymen). i'll have a look at getting more titles activated before the 1st Jan rankings


edit: i have changed it to require 10 for a regional title and 15 for a national title. Around 8 Irish titles have been activated now and should get rankings generated on the 1st Jan


----------



## Rooq

Wallet said:


> Does AI Haymon have more fighters now? There seems to be a lot less free agents.


it would have been similiar at the start of the beta.

There are around 1500 less fighters in the game now then we had after running 6 game months in beta test


----------



## Danny

Just signed up and had a little browse around and scheduled a couple of fights, really, really liking the look of this so far Rooq, top work mate. :thumbsup


----------



## JamieC

Congrats @Mandanda you mad man


----------



## Mandanda

JamieC said:


> Congrats @Mandanda you mad man


Cheers brother :good:lol:.


----------



## Wallet

Rooq said:


> yes, the requirement for a title to be activated for a country is that there are 20 active fighters (including journeymen). i'll have a look at getting more titles activated before the 1st Jan rankings
> 
> edit: i have changed it to require 10 for a regional title and 15 for a national title. Around 8 Irish titles have been activated now and should get rankings generated on the 1st Jan


Good stuff. :good


----------



## Guest

I went to play and it was still the bets version??


----------



## Rooq

robpalmer135 said:


> I went to play and it was still the bets version??


I forgot to take that message off. It is the live version.


----------



## dkos

Fan-made poster:


----------



## Noonaldinho

http://twistedsifter.com/2014/11/austin-light-illustrates-movie-titles-with-one-letter-removed/

Happy new year :good


----------



## GPater

Things You've Learnt From Choi

#1 Kosaros' name is Dave Hungarian


----------



## GazOC

Thats the one that will always stick in my memory, Greg.


----------



## adamcanavan

signed this guy at 0-4 as part of my foray into the uk, looking to transform him into a english champ eventually


----------



## Bryn

:-(


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :-(


:lol: Hello, old chum. There are few things sadder in life than flying solo in the Choi at 0212. That said, I found it kind of inspirational.


----------



## Ezra




----------



## Wallet

Remember that mong from ESB 'Black2023'/'Utter1'? 

I think that's who this benjones is.


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> Remember that mong from ESB 'Black2023'/'Utter1'?
> 
> I think that's who this benjones is.


Don't remember him but @Roe should ban him immediately.


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> Don't remember him but @*Roe* should ban him immediately.


You don't remember Black2023? He was obsessed with you.


----------



## Roe

Flea Man said:


> Don't remember him but @Roe should ban him immediately.


Yeah I remember that guy. Could be the same, yeah


----------



## Roe

I don't ban people for what it's worth. I'm a newly tolerant Roe.


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> You don't remember Black2023? He was obsessed with you.


Was he? :lol: Heavy dope smoking days, probably why I've forgotten.


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> Was he? :lol: Heavy dope smoking days, probably why I've forgotten.


Shows how full my head is with pointless information that I remember this and you don't.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=12452492&postcount=191


----------



## Flea Man

Wallet said:


> Shows how full my head is with pointless information that I remember this and you don't.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=12452492&postcount=191


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

Villa have some unusual fans @Wallet.


----------



## Wallet

Bill said:


> Villa have some unusual fans @*Wallet*.


:rofl WTF?!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Vile cunt tbh


----------



## Back to Bill

Wallet said:


> :rofl WTF?!


:lol: I had to look twice, I thought what the fuck has he got on his head..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Mah truffles have arrived, i'm fucking amped now

Think I might bosh them out tomorrow night

They're nowhere near as big as I thought they'd be, which is good as I had images of having to force loads down if they taste shit.


----------



## One to watch

Unknown Poster said:


> Mah truffles have arrived, i'm fucking amped now
> 
> Think I might bosh them out tomorrow night
> 
> They're nowhere near as big as I thought they'd be, which is good as I had images of having to force loads down if they taste shit.


You will certainly remember your first time.

They can be very strong if they are fresh and at the right time of year.hell of a buzz.very intense if you are in any social situation.being with like minded mates is sound,but going up town is a big no no for me.i had a mate who used to go clubbing on them,fuck that.

Acid,ecstacy and amphetimines was my cocktail of choice.a well balanced buzz but insane.id rather do that than just shrooms (that is what we are talking about right)


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

One to watch said:


> You will certainly remember your first time.
> 
> They can be very strong if they are fresh and at the right time of year.hell of a buzz.very intense if you are in any social situation.being with like minded mates is sound,but going up town is a big no no for me.i had a mate who used to go clubbing on them,fuck that.
> 
> Acid,ecstacy and amphetimines was my cocktail of choice.a well balanced buzz but insane.id rather do that than just shrooms (that is what we are talking about right)


I'm doing them by myself, I have maybe 2 friends who would touch anything that isn't ganj', and neither of them (or me) have our own place, so it's gonna be a pain to sort out doing them with people

Also it wasn't until I bought them that I was told doing them by myself isn't advisable, so I only have enough for me

And from what I have read there's pretty much 0 difference between truffles and shrooms, other than I could order truffles over the internet lol


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

And tbh if I have a shit experience then I have a shit experience, everyone has at least one, it's not gonna put me off drugs in the long term, but I have 0 nerves about doing it, and whatnot so I don't see why it has to be a bad one.


----------



## One to watch

Unknown Poster said:


> And tbh if I have a shit experience then I have a shit experience, everyone has at least one, it's not gonna put me off drugs in the long term, but I have 0 nerves about doing it, and whatnot so I don't see why it has to be a bad one.


The only problem with a bad trip is the length of it.they don't really drop in strength much for hours and they hang around a bit.

That's why I used to prefer acid because i personally found them more mellow.and I filled up on pills and speed for the confidence.then you can enjoy a long trip and all the good points of it.

If your attitude is relaxed then you should be fine.like draw it can exaggerate your normal feelings so if your happy you should have a good i experience.if your nervous then it may be tougher.

I laughed more off shrooms than anything In my life.when they are funny they are fucking hilarious.hard to sleep though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

These things taste like shit lol

See 'all on the other side


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Proper come up now, laughing at everything

there's like colours and screen colours though. like the orange is really making for me


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Tthis is basicallly just mdma with more visulas though

typing this my screen is trying to engulf me tbh


----------



## Lilo

:lol:

'Shroom live blog on CHB


----------



## One to watch

Shroom RBR,it Unsuprisingly went quiet though.

Maybe we get an update today.


----------



## GPater

Howd it go?


----------



## Guest

Thinking about setting up a competition for the Brit Forum, for the best breakdown of the Mayweather v Pacquiao fight. Gives us all a chance to show of our Boxing Knowledge, then put it to a vote. Good idea?


----------



## DB Cooper

Rob said:


> Thinking about setting up a competition for the Brit Forum, for the best breakdown of the Mayweather v Pacquiao fight. Gives us all a chance to show of our Boxing Knowledge, then put it to a vote. Good idea?


I have the distinct impression we will all be heartily sick to death of this fight before it even happens. Once it's over, the last thing anybody will likely want to do is read copious reviews of it.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Evening Choiston.


----------



## Wallet

Good monging.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Good monging.


heard Tim Sherwood described as the Carl Froch of Football the other day. Acts and talks like a complete twat but you can't dispute his record.


----------



## Wallet

Rob said:


> heard Tim Sherwood described as the Carl Froch of Football the other day. Acts and talks like a complete twat but you can't dispute his record.


That's a cracking shout.

I'm loving him at the moment though!


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I'm loving him at the moment though!


wow very enthusiasm


----------



## Guest

Watch out Kugan! Real competition


----------



## 1971791

sup guys :wave:


----------



## Bryn

@numbers


----------



## Markyboy86

@garrybutterworth


----------



## 1971791

How is everyone?


----------



## Rutzini

1971791 said:


> How is everyone?


Very well and smashed mate. Thanks for asking.

Best

Rutz


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Spotted this in the gym yesterday and had to share in here even though I'm no regular...


----------



## Wallet

@*Rob *:hi:


----------



## neekappa

BoltonTerrier said:


> Spotted this in the gym yesterday and had to share in here even though I'm no regular...


:clap:


----------



## dkos

Is this the most bizarre mention of CHB outside of boxing?

http://www.digitaljournal.com/inter...get-practice/article/422647#tab=comments&sc=0



> To counter expressions of disapproval from those who say the treatment of the young women was degrading, some male viewers have argued that it was the women's fault if they allowed the men to practice shots on their bums. A male viewer on the website checkhookboxing, argued that "it's consensual, then it's just a bit of fun and who cares?"


:lol:


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> Is this the most bizarre mention of CHB outside of boxing?
> 
> http://www.digitaljournal.com/inter...get-practice/article/422647#tab=comments&sc=0
> 
> :lol:


WTF? :lol:


----------



## Lilo

@Rob What's the craic with driving in LA? Easy/difficult?


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Lilo said:


> @*Rob* What's the craic with driving in LA? Easy/difficult?


I can only talk from minor experience in the hire car we had but it was a piece of piss. Roads are long and straight and well signposted. The traffic on the other hand can be a real cunt..


----------



## SimonTemplar

Lilo said:


> @Rob What's the craic with driving in LA? Easy/difficult?





BoltonTerrier said:


> I can only talk from minor experience in the hire car we had but it was a piece of piss. Roads are long and straight and well signposted. The traffic on the other hand can be a real cunt..


And most of the time the roads are so wide with so many lanes that you can afford the odd mishap. I spent a month driving my wife and in-laws around on a West Coast road trip in an enormous people carrier which my father-in-law hired, looked at, then refused to drive, it was also a column shift auto which at that time was new to me. Both my in-laws are nervous passengers and nattered at me the whole time about all the terrors of driving with crazy Americans nearby. Yet I found the roads a doddle as compared with the UK there's just so much space, and the signage is good so it's hard to get lost. The freeways are really easy but then don't seem to get any narrower when you get into LA. So it's bloody hot, and as Bolton says there's an awful lot of traffic, but there's such a feeling of space that it's fine. I found it much easier than European cities I have driven around, and I have driven most of the big ones several times.


----------



## Lilo

SimonTemplar said:


> And most of the time the roads are so wide with so many lanes that you can afford the odd mishap. I spent a month driving my wife and in-laws around on a West Coast road trip in an enormous people carrier which my father-in-law hired, looked at, then refused to drive, it was also a column shift auto which at that time was new to me. Both my in-laws are nervous passengers and nattered at me the whole time about all the terrors of driving with crazy Americans nearby. Yet I found the roads a doddle as compared with the UK there's just so much space, and the signage is good so it's hard to get lost. The freeways are really easy but then don't seem to get any narrower when you get into LA. So it's bloody hot, and as Bolton says there's an awful lot of traffic, but there's such a feeling of space that it's fine. I found it much easier than European cities I have driven around, and I have driven most of the big ones several times.


Sweet, cheers. Is the parking a nightmare though? Can't be arsed raking around for a spot with a little un as well like.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Lilo said:


> Sweet, cheers. Is the parking a nightmare though? Can't be arsed raking around for a spot with a little un as well like.


We didnt find it a problem. Plenty of street parking and high rise.. Where you staying by the way? We were out in pasadena(lovely) so had to drive!


----------



## dkos

Did everyone see my wonderful town on Benefits Street last night? :yep


----------



## Lilo

BoltonTerrier said:


> We didnt find it a problem. Plenty of street parking and high rise.. Where you staying by the way? We were out in pasadena(lovely) so had to drive!


Nice one, looking forward to it! Staying in Santa Monica. I'm hoping there's a card on somewhere on the Friday as I've got a wedding on the Sat.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

#GlassForum


----------



## Bryn

lol


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Noonaldinho said:


> :hi:


is that u in ur display pic m8?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Unknown Poster said:


> is that u in ur display pic m8?


Pardon?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Noonaldinho said:


> Pardon?


are u the guy stood next to paciauio?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Unknown Poster said:


> are u the guy stood next to paciauio?


No mate, that's this middleweight who looks pretty decent, keep an eye out for him, Golvkin or something like that :lol: (I hope)


----------



## Libertarian

:lol:

Mega.

:hi: Choisters


----------



## 084

Chaps


----------



## dkos

LP said:


> Chaps


:hi:

Where have you been!?


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> :hi:
> 
> Where have you been!?


Alright matey, how's tricks.

Just got out of the habit of coming on. Will ease my way back into the life

:lp :lp :lp


----------



## Flea Man

If anyone wants to check out a new podcast Myself and analyst Connor Ruebusch are doing you can find it on iTunes. Just search Fistorical Perspective.

It's called 'The Fistorical Perspective' and will look at a different topic of boxing history each week. The first episode is merely an introductory episode but it's about an hour and has some entertaining waffle (I hope).

All thoughts and criticisms welcome, but I hope you all enjoy it.

LINK: http://fistorical.libsyn.com/


----------



## dkos

LP said:


> Alright matey, how's tricks.
> 
> Just got out of the habit of coming on. Will ease my way back into the life
> 
> :lp :lp :lp


Well it's good to see you back :thumbsup


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> Well it's good to see you back :thumbsup


Cheers mate


----------



## 084

Does @Markyboy86 still post here. What a cunt he was


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Does @Markyboy86 still post here. What a cunt he was


w t f

reported


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> w t f
> 
> reported


Typical snitchy bitch @Teeto

Playing poker later


----------



## Teeto

LP said:


> Typical snitchy bitch @Teeto
> 
> Playing poker later


what's good brother?


----------



## Bryn

Teeto said:


> what's good brother?


smh you still alive? You alright?


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> To lighten the mood up a bit in the Choi, here's everyone's favourite Japanese warrior Koji Sato celebrating scoring a KD with grace:


Good monging, Choi.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Good monging, Choi.


hiya butt. Still RTAI?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> hiya butt. Still RTAI?


Big time.


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> smh you still alive? You alright?


I'm sound lad. How's it going?


----------



## Lilo

@Rob you live in LA yes?

How the fuck do you deal with the traffic. Drove for 2 days and nearly started crying on the freeway!


----------



## Duns Scottus

Two months an no Choi posts, sad days indeed .... where's Rodney Bewes when you need him?


----------



## Duns Scottus




----------



## JohnH

Paddy Power
BREAKING: Just like Caitlyn Jenner, Sunderland have had to say goodbye to their Dick. Advocaat resigning.


----------



## Scylla and Charybdis

*@Rodney Bewes, says: 'Farewell to the Choi'*


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> @Rob you live in LA yes?
> 
> How the fuck do you deal with the traffic. Drove for 2 days and nearly started crying on the freeway!


Got an app called Waze which is really up to date with traffic. Live close to 90% of things I do. Personally traffics only really an issue when it's unexpected. In general not the sort of thing I get stressed about.


----------



## L.P.I.T.C




----------



## Grant

Anybody read the Bartley Gorman book? 

Read it on hols earlier this month.

What ya think?


----------



## Wallet

@Bryn


----------



## Wallet

Hi @Bryn just a word of warning m8. Stay safe pls.


----------



## Roe

Well this is a bit late. Bryn's kid(s) could have been drugged for hours now.


----------



## dkos

Seeing as this thread is here...


----------



## Guest

Not boxing but with no choi am sharing here. Article on the North London Derby.

http://sofasportsnews.com/premier-league/they-dont-get-it-by-rob-palmer/


----------



## Slip

Hello 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkos

@Flea Man I randomly found this today:


----------



## all at sea

Who posts comments on youtube as @Trout Slayer?


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> @Flea Man I randomly found this today:


That's amazing!


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Wallet said:


> Anyone know how Choi got on tonight?


Has announced comeback on April 9th after 13 years in retirement >>>

http://boxrec.com/boxer/3640


----------



## Wallet

DB Cooper said:


> Has announced comeback on April 9th after 13 years in retirement >>>
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/3640


Poor man's Choi.


----------



## One to watch

Tease.


----------



## Roe

:lol: I was gonna say surely it hasn't been 13 years


----------



## DB Cooper

Wallet said:


> Poor man's Choi.


Winning Choi >>>

http://boxrec.com/boxer/3640


----------



## DB Cooper

Choi to be honored at WBC Annual Covention >>>

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2016/05/31/2016053101278.html?


----------



## Tage_West

DB Cooper said:


> Choi to be honored at WBC Annual Covention >>>
> 
> http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2016/05/31/2016053101278.html?


well choison


----------



## DBerry

Tage_West said:


> well choison


:eye


----------



## Grant

@JamieC you doing July 16th now pal?


----------



## Mr. Pugh




----------



## Punch Keen

Siren School ... for Landlocked Mermaids

http://www.avantgarden.life/siren-school/

Magical stuff (I'm sure you'll agree?)










@all at sea @One to watch


----------



## all at sea

Punch Keen said:


> Siren School ... for Landlocked Mermaids
> 
> http://www.avantgarden.life/siren-school/
> 
> Magical stuff (I'm sure you'll all agree?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @all at sea @One to watch


There is some bizarre going ons in Wales , and a few WHALES , judging by the photos in the link.:lol:


----------



## Punch Keen

I agree VERY bizarre ..

_Together we will celebrate and pay homage to our mysterious siren sisters - honouring Water, Women and Wild Freedom with ceremonial music, song, conch shell blowing and a mesmerizing, meditation sound bath.  Where possible, we do so on a coastal sea beach._

What??










A Whale from Wales pictured earlier today.


----------



## Back to Bill

Punch Keen said:


> I agree VERY bizarre ..
> 
> _Together we will celebrate and pay homage to our mysterious siren sisters - honouring Water, Women and Wild Freedom with ceremonial music, song, conch shell blowing and a mesmerizing, meditation sound bath.  Where possible, we do so on a coastal sea beach._
> 
> What??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Whale from Wales pictured earlier today.


She'd look better if her head was covered in scales and her legs was showing, a truly vile beast.


----------



## Punch Keen

Bill said:


> A truly vile beast.


:lol:


----------



## Punch Keen

Be warned this contains a brief shot of a MALE Mermaid (surely a misnomer?)


----------



## all at sea

Bill said:


> She'd look better if her head was covered in scales and her legs was showing, a truly vile beast.


She would look better if 'she' was covered will petrol and ignited .:deal


----------



## Back to Bill

all at sea said:


> She would look beter if 'she' was covered will petrol and ignited .:deal


True, although she already has a face like a melted sea boot, setting her on fire would probably be a big improvement.


----------



## dkos

@Bill :lol:


----------



## Tage_West

let the world tremble....









ROBOT CHOI!!!!!


----------



## all at sea

Punch Keen said:


> Be warned this contains a brief shot of a MALE Mermaid (surely a misnomer?)


Just viewed the clip , I am pretty sure he is a gay Mermaid , who knew such 'things' even existed?:huh


----------



## Back to Bill

all at sea said:


> Just viewed the clip , I am pretty sure he is a gay Mermaid , who new such 'things' even existed?:huh


I'm sure I read somewhere that some mermaids are duo sexual ( don't know the proper term) one of the only creatures you can tell to go fuck itself and it can literally go and fuck itself.


----------



## all at sea

Bill said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that some mermaids are duo sexual ( don't know the proper term) one of the only creatures you can tell to go fuck itself and it can literally go and fuck itself.


Mermaids and Rab both enjoy a Union Jack dildo up the wrong un.


----------



## Wallet

@Bryn


----------



## dkos

Seeing as the thread is here...

I work for a certain travel-related website, and my work involves looking at reviews for hotels. Anyway, I've started compiling reviews that I've found funny, and figured I'd post them somewhere.

For example this one, which is summed up as 'pleasant':










Or this traumatic experience:










"raucis"

And, err...


----------



## Back to Bill

dkos said:


> Seeing as the thread is here...
> 
> I work for a certain travel-related website, and my work involves looking at reviews for hotels. Anyway, I've started compiling reviews that I've found funny, and figured I'd post them somewhere.
> 
> For example this one, which is summed up as 'pleasant':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this traumatic experience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "raucis"
> 
> And, err...


From what I can make out from them 3 reviews is that a sex maniac broke in too next doors room and at fear of catching cancer decided to use his toothbrush to clean out her growler.

Sounds like my type of place.


----------



## dkos




----------



## Lilo

Hahaha where was the last one?


----------



## dkos

Lilo said:


> Hahaha where was the last one?


The 'Hotel Tamara' in Amsterdam:

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowU..._Tamara-Amsterdam_North_Holland_Province.html


----------



## BenDollarDoughty

Under my guidance Choi could of become a World Champion, just like Darren Hamilton, however they simply couldn't put up with the trivial matter of me turning up to the gym drunk and food on my clothes.

There loss, I think Darren's lost to Curtis speaks for itself......


----------



## Trout Mask

Trout Mask said:


> Fuck off you boring bastard.


It's taken me over three years to right this wrong.

I did not write the post above, it was the work of a renegade MOD.


----------



## Wallet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770188582908821504


----------



## Trout Mask

*It's not over yet . . . *


----------



## Wallet




----------



## dkos

As the thread is back...










Bagel problems.










Best, erm...










And straight to the point.


----------



## DBerry

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770188582908821504


:rofl Fuck's sake!


----------



## Back to Bill

Got to love the Scottish, fuck Mondays.


----------



## Chip H

That's just give me a proper belly laugh. Thanks Bill.


----------



## Grant

Choi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tom1080

Back to Bill said:


> Got to love the Scottish, fuck Mondays.


Ricky Burns hasn't taken the Crolla defeat well..


----------



## Trout Mask




----------



## Trout Mask

*Monkey Chair belonging to the late Robin Williams.










https://www.theguardian.com/film/ga...lliams-memorabilia-auction-sothebys-mementoes*


----------



## Trout Mask

*Kellie Maloney find love ..*

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-finding-love-ex-soldier-25-years-junior.html*


----------



## Trout Mask

*#Stanton*


----------



## Trout Mask

*It's taken six years BUT Trout finally breaks the 100 post milestone.*

*







*


----------



## Trout Mask

*Realms Of The Unreal ...





*


----------



## Grant

Trout Mask said:


> *Realms Of The Unreal ...*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


You sticking about here mate, for as long as they let you?

I thought you were at the other place....


----------



## Trout Mask

Grant said:


> You sticking about here mate, for as long as they let you?
> 
> I thought you were at the other place....


*You never know with me Grant, part of my (distorted) sense of 'fun' was breaching the defenses and creating as much havoc as possible before discovery and expulsion . . . but when I'm permitted to remain unhindered I soon get:

1. Bored

2. Feel guilty for not doing something more productive.

3. Realise I'm making a t*t of myself.

And leave of my own volition, but just 'helping out' at the moment no long term plan as yet.

'The other place' had to show my face, but soon realised the place wasn't for me, so I set out to get myself banned (I was the first to be banned here so it would have been fitting over there too) but it seemed I was immune from censure so I 'shut up shop' at 100 posts and 'came home' ...*


----------



## Grant

Trout Mask said:


> *You never know with me Grant, part of my (distorted) sense of 'fun' was breaching the defenses and creating as much havoc as possible before discovery and expulsion . . . but when I'm permitted to remain unhindered I soon get:*
> 
> *1. Bored*
> 
> *2. Feel guilty for not doing something more productive.*
> 
> *3. Realise I'm making a t*t of myself.*
> 
> *And leave of my own volition, but just 'helping out' at the moment no long term plan as yet.*
> 
> *'The other place' had to show my face, but soon realised the place wasn't for me, so I set out to get myself banned (I was the first to be banned here so it would have been fitting over there too) but it seemed I was immune from censure so I 'shut up shop' at 100 posts and 'came home' ...*


I always thought that boredom would be a factor if they just let you be :lol:

What's up with the other place? I thought they'd have had the red carpet out for you...


----------



## Trout Mask

Grant said:


> What's up with the other place? I thought they'd have had the red carpet out for you...


*Rather not get into that mate, been enough sniping on here about them (and vice versa) we've already had words with the worst offender at this side.*


----------



## Trout Mask




----------



## Trout Mask

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...n-garish-robes-in-botched-spanish-restoration

*Oh dear ..*


----------



## Trout Mask

*The NEW MOD's have been appointed (an announcement will be made shortly) so my (highly unlikely and controversial) tenure is at an end (perhaps the greatest volte face in forum history)

I would like to think I've made a positive contribution in my brief time as Moderator (it's been said that my posts this week helped to dispel the bile, rancour and invective and I brought back the fun and irreverence of the 'old days' making the place ... FUN again?)

The recent forum schism was disappointing but I am sure with a concerted effort and your continued support/contributions CHB will prevail.

With that I bid you farewell.

Trout Mask *

*



*


----------



## Pigg

Featuring ... RODNEY BEWES


----------



## Wallet

Pigg said:


> Featuring ... RODNEY BEWES


There was more to Rodney Bewes than Bob Ferris.


----------



## Pigg

Wallet said:


> There was more to Rodney Bewes than Bob Ferris.


:happy


----------



## Pigg




----------



## Pigg

Professional (almost to the point of parody) professional Scouser and one time CHB poster who has now found anOTHer forum he prefers.










Really pleased for you, but the constant denigration of this place and the people still here is getting a touch tedious now.

You've made your choice, you're evidently happy with it, move on mate.


----------



## Pigg

@Wallet


----------



## Pigg




----------



## Grant

Is that the real @Wallet over the other side?


----------



## Pigg

Dunno mate .. I'm disappointed if it is.


----------



## all at sea

Grant said:


> Is that the real @Wallet over the other side?


Defo the real Wallet....was communicating with Lunny in a thread.


----------



## Pigg

And the sense of triumph was palpable ... 

:sad


----------



## Pigg

.


----------



## Pigg




----------



## DPKrutz

Merely a brief respite before embarking on new projects ...


----------



## DPKrutz

The Strangest Village in Britain


----------



## DPKrutz

Peter Tork - R.I.P

Peter Tork, bassist for the Monkees, dies aged 77

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...ged-77?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Copy_to_clipboard


----------



## DPKrutz

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_(film)


----------



## DPKrutz

Features a brief cameo from Sonny Liston


----------



## DB Cooper

DPKrutz said:


> Peter Tork - R.I.P
> 
> Peter Tork, bassist for the Monkees, dies aged 77
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...ged-77?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Copy_to_clipboard


Sad. RIP.


----------



## DPKrutz

A simple 'hello' or 'congratulations' would be nice rather than running off gossiping 'elsewhere'.

Appalling manners

:sad


----------



## DPKrutz

:lol: :toothache:


----------



## DPKrutz




----------



## DPKrutz




----------



## Grant

DPKrutz said:


> A simple 'hello' or 'congratulations' would be nice rather than running off gossiping 'elsewhere'.
> 
> Appalling manners
> 
> :sad


Who's spying?


----------



## DPKrutz

Grant said:


> Who's spying?


PM sent ..


----------



## DPKrutz

Who the f*ck is Corey Booker?


----------



## DPKrutz




----------



## DBerry

DPKrutz said:


> Who the f*ck is Corey Booker?


I've been asking the same question.


----------



## DPKrutz

DBerry said:


> I've been asking the same question.


It's a question that needs answering?


----------



## DPKrutz

Another question desperately needing an answer ..

What happened to Oil?

https://www.checkhookboxing.com/index.php?search/44821/


----------



## DBerry

DPKrutz said:


> Another question desperately needing an answer ..
> 
> What happened to Oil?
> 
> https://www.checkhookboxing.com/index.php?search/44821/


Jerrycurl? Got showed up for the slippery bullshitter that he is and is probably now in a grease trap somewhere.


----------



## DPKrutz

DBerry said:


> Jerrycurl? Got showed up for the slippery bullshitter that he is and is probably now in a grease trap somewhere.


:lol:


----------



## DPKrutz

Grant said:


> Who's spying?


Love the avatar mate, very suave indeed ...


----------



## DPKrutz




----------



## DPKrutz




----------



## DPKrutz

Dedicated to our departed 'friends'


----------



## DPKrutz

ldmandance


----------



## alternative hypothesis

DPKrutz said:


> Who the f*ck is Corey Booker?


----------



## DPKrutz

Isn't that Cory Booker ?

(No E)

:conf


----------



## Grant

DPKrutz said:


> Love the avatar mate, very suave indeed ...


Cheers buddy :lol:


----------



## Grant

DPKrutz said:


>


I think I can guess who that could be about :stir


----------



## DPKrutz

:lol:


----------



## DPKrutz

The LIGHT Theme us finally here


----------



## DPKrutz

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/That_Time
Listen with headphones, sublime.


----------



## DPKrutz




----------



## DPKrutz




----------



## Lilo

DPKrutz said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## DPKrutz

Lilo said:


> Who is this?


It's a former CHB Moderator berating me on another forum (where he isn't a Moderator)


----------



## Lilo

Ok so who actually left? And who is left? Is Palmer still here?


----------



## DPKrutz

Lilo said:


> Ok so who actually left? And who is left? Is Palmer still here?


All will become apparent if you stick around mate.

Palmer went before the schism, he's now being 'right' elsewhere

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/lukieboxing/episodes/2018-11-04T23_17_57-08_00


----------



## Smelling Pistake

My Bird performs


----------



## Crazy Joe Davola

Fine art never moved my soul.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Smelling Pistake said:


> My Bird performs


----------



## Grant

Choi!!!!!!

If you know, you know.


----------



## dominus




----------

